# Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- A truly unique online publication (part 5)



## StumpyNubs

Join us! We're all about woodworking- learning new things, sharing ideas and making new friends! This is a family-friendly, non-political, no bickering or arguing zone  Anybody is welcome to chat about woodworking with us. We even get together for annual reunions!

This is the FIFTH PART of what is, as far as I know, the LARGEST woodworking thread in the world. It began in 2011 and grew so big that we've had to break in up four times times to keep from crashing the site: 
- Part 1 was split on 6/23/2014 after 471,859 views and 67,562 comments
- Part 2 was split on 4/6/2016 after 592,607 views and 52,070 comments
- Part 3 was split on 8/24/2017 after 1,809,376 views and 25,068 comments
- Part 4 was split on 9/3/2018 after 2,630,113 views and 20,317 comments
- *a total of 5,503,955 views and 165,017 comments*

And it continues to grow every day on this fifth part of the epic thread!

What made the Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal thread so popular? The woodworkers that drop in, sometimes several times a day, to talk about their latest projects, share their tips and tricks with each other, make a few jokes and have a few laughs together. Over the years we've had highs and lows. Friends and family members have passed away, new ones have been born, and what started as a little thread to promote a woodworking contest back in 2011, soon became a community within a community. Members have held reunions, for goodness sake!

Not only have a bunch of woodworkers made new friends, but a TON of projects, blogs and other forum topics that have been posted elsewhere on Lumberjocks.com were inspired through the discussions on this thread.

*So join us!* If you don't have time to read all the posts, no biggie! Just hit the refresh button and it'll take you to the most recent. Then leave a comment. Nobody will care that you missed a few thousand posts!

(Want to know what Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal is?)

VIDEO OF OUR 2017 THREAD REUNION





View on YouTube

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2016 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2015 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTO FROM THE 2014 REUNION:










VIDEO FROM THE 2014 "BOIL"





View on YouTube

*The very first comment left on the original Stumpy Nubs thread was by Rex. He was one of the most active members, and a friend to everyone. We all miss him very much. One of our members made this tribute to him:*





View on YouTube

A tribute to Eddie:





View on YouTube


----------



## Festus56

Hello I am here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Hello I am here.
> 
> - Festus56


Congratulations on leaving the first comment!


----------



## Festus56

> Hello I am here.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Congratulations on leaving the first comment!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thanks! Just happened to check new comments at the right time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*FUN FACT: Our thread is nearing 7 years old. It's been viewed nearly 5.5 million times and we've left 165K comments.*


----------



## DIYaholic

Honey….
I'm home!!!


----------



## 000

Oops, sorry, wrong door. I didn't recognize the new colors…


----------



## TomKelly

Howdy, the duration of this thread is amazing!


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy I thought you would get last post and first post.


----------



## Doe

Nice place you've got here . . .


----------



## bandit571

Have we turned to the "Dark Side" yet?

Had a lot of house cleaning to do on the computer, today…..may need to get a new….before too long…


----------



## mojapitt

Only 19,990 to go before 20,000. Maybe by January?


----------



## BillWhite

Mississippi checkin' in.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean isn't leaving the other thread till the ship sinks.


----------



## Festus56

> Dean isn t leaving the other thread till the ship sinks.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Like Marty said our favorite lady Cricket will get the last word if that what he is holding out for.


----------



## HerbC

We're back…


----------



## DonBroussard

Representative from Cajun Country checkin' in on our new property.


----------



## Gene01

One desert rat here. I dressed up for the open house. Where's the refreshments?


----------



## bandit571

BYOB….
.


----------



## RichT

Here's my offering. Premium 115 proof bourbon on a premium live edge mesquite table. I took that photo off the back patio yesterday for an Instagram post.


----------



## theoldfart

Did someone here say something about Patricks list being fiscally dangerous? Too late, damage done….....

Kevin,

In the mail first thing Wednesday.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Gene01

Old Forester and mesquite…now yer talkin' Rich. Speaking of whiskey and Mesquite, have you tried Del Bac. Distilled just down the road.


----------



## RichT

> Old Forester and mesquite…now yer talkin Rich. Speaking of whiskey and Mesquite, have you tried Del Bac. Distilled just down the road.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I'm not a fan, Gene. I've only tried the smoked one and it was too much smoke flavor. It gets good reviews though, so I'm in the minority.

As for the other two, if I'm going to drink a clear liquor, I'll go with some Don Julio Blanco and for barrel aged, well, I like bourbon. I've got two bottles of A.H. Hirsch 16 year old waiting to sell when I decide the price is right. I paid under $100 each a few years ago and they are going for a tad more than that now.


----------



## mudflap4869

I just got home from Vicksburg Ms at 5:05 pm and found that everybody had sneaked off to hide from me. But I tracked yous guys down.


----------



## Kentuk55

Lovin it. RIP eddie …............ and anyone else that I may have forgot


----------



## mojapitt

ROGER!


----------



## diverlloyd

Rich if you don't like it pour it through a brita water filter it will mellow it out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This seems like a nice thread to join. Nice to see you all here.
Liam is officially living in the basement. I finished out the window in his room. A piece of 16" wide map,e butcher block for the sill/window seat and 13" wide walnut boards on the insides. Casing was some alder I got in an auction last year. Turned out really nice. Will look better with some poly on it.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Roger. Long time no see. Good to see you again.



> Rich if you don t like it pour it through a brita water filter it will mellow it out.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Or, just buy the Classic. No smokyness. I don't like the smoky stuff, either. Mesquite makes a steak taste sooo good but ruins a good whiskey.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow!!! I can't believe I had ta carry Stumpy's chair all the way over here jus to say I like all the beer holders…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Tooth Fairy showed up today while I was gone and left me 12 - 8ft and 5 - 4ft LED shop lights at the door…..


----------



## mojapitt

> The Tooth Fairy showed up today while I was gone and left me 12 - 8ft and 5 - 4ft LED shop lights at the door…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You got a better tooth fairy than I do.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

I also had an old pump organ delivered today that has some beautiful quarter sawn white oak in it, it can be FREE to anybody that wants to pick it up. Otherwise, I'm gonna bust it down and repurpose the wood…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I also had an old pump organ delivered today that has some beautiful quarter sawn white oak in it, it can be FREE to anybody that wants to pick it up.
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So what you are really sayin' is that….
You are an Organ Donor!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you can make a piano Marty


----------



## mojapitt

> I also had an old pump organ delivered today that has some beautiful quarter sawn white oak in it, it can be FREE to anybody that wants to pick it up.
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> So what you are really sayin is that….
> You are an Organ Donor!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Great line Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I also had an old pump organ delivered today that has some beautiful quarter sawn white oak in it, it can be FREE to anybody that wants to pick it up.
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> So what you are really sayin is that….
> You are an Organ Donor!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Great line Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't encourage him, his head is already bigger then his ballcap…..


----------



## bandit571

Good thing I have a small yard…..got it mowed….bummed out, though…not a single cold beer in the house..not even a warm one. A/C IS working, at the moment…think I'll just sit here a spell…


----------



## DonBroussard

> The Tooth Fairy showed up today while I was gone and left me 12 - 8ft and 5 - 4ft LED shop lights at the door…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wow, Marty! How many teeth did you have to give up for all those lights?



> I also had an old pump organ delivered today that has some beautiful quarter sawn white oak in it, it can be FREE to anybody that wants to pick it up.
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> So what you are really sayin is that….
> You are an Organ Donor!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Very clever, Randy. Your swolled up baseball head is well-deserved.

Marty-Can you switch the inputs and outputs on the organ and use it as an air compressor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty-Can you switch the inputs and outputs on the organ and use it as an air compressor?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Lol, that's better then Randy's organ donor…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty are you like me when I put up lights before I flip the switch on I say let there be light. then hit the switch and say then there was light. Did have one flicker once didn't have a line for that.


----------



## mudflap4869

*WELL!* An unnamed WRACKLEFRATCHER left her cell phone in a convenience store in ARKANSAS. Danged near 4 hours just to fetch it home. After an 8 hour drive from Mississippi I aint plumb danged happy with her at the moment. BUT, at least she didn't cook.


----------



## CFrye

> *WELL!* An unnamed WRACKLEFRATCHER left her cell phone in a convenience store in ARKANSAS. Danged near 4 hours just to fetch it home. After an 8 hour drive from Mississippi I aint plumb danged happy with her at the moment. BUT, at least she didn t cook.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Supper was involved in that timeline, at Long John Silvers!

Hi, y'all! Wracklefratcher checking in!


----------



## CFrye

Nice view that Liam has! 
Marty, of what material are the keys made?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nice view that Liam has!
> Marty, of what material are the keys made?
> 
> - CFrye


Those are walnut slabs drying of course.


----------



## CFrye

> Nice view that Liam has!
> Marty, of what material are the keys made?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Those are walnut slabs drying of course.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


MMMmmm walnut!
OK, Kevin, what did you get?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just checking in, been busy laying bricks and pouring concrete at neighbors house all day.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Roger!

Marty you consider making a bar out of that?

Window looks good Bill. The wood colors are nice.


----------



## bandit571

Been fighting a virus trying to hit my computer….been all day long….may need a new computer before too much longer…


----------



## theoldfart

An auger doohickey Candy.

It's a level that attaches to an auger bit, sometimes I go crooked! Stanley #44. Most assuredly a want versus need.

I'll post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## CFrye

That's a new one to me. I think a video of the 44 in use would be most helpful.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

I made it so even the directionally challenged can find the new thread 

Three of the four sides of the shop are sided. I have some places to put screws in because the nail gun couldn't fit in the over hang, and then all the painting and caulking. Hopefully the last side will get done weekend after next once we dry out again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, of what material are the keys made?
> 
> - CFrye


Wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty you consider making a bar out of that?
> 
> - Festus56


Someone else asked me that too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a bar and a few other ideas…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the bar the best.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a good one…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's some cool ideas


----------



## mojapitt

I prawley like the bench the best


----------



## Gene01

The organ bar is a great idea and, the musical work bench ain't too shabby, neither. Speaking of re purposing, did I miss seeing the completed golf car make over?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you could turn it into a rocking chair.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, golf car makeover is still in the makingover…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, any takers for organ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, any takers for organ?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


None yet…..


----------



## mojapitt

Call Big Al. Gotta be a bunch of boxes in there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably hafta break it down and store it with some other quartersawn white oak I have, it'll make its way into a project some day…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I ll probably hafta break it down and store it with some other quartersawn white oak I have, it ll make its way into a project some day…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


In yer spare time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like the idea of a bar conversion, but I have no room for it…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….had a Thunderstorm, or two roll through, last night.

With any luck today, I' ll be bringing home a stack of lumber…...

Have a box to mail….sending a cutter in the mail.

Why does this feel like a Monday?


----------



## mojapitt

85° and sunny today. 80s all week. Company started replacing on neighbors roof today.


----------



## bandit571

Will be in or near 90 all week around here…both the temps, and the humidity….

Someone declared ( over at SMC, as usual) that most Carpenters and woodworkers cannot saw square. Isn't that the FIRST thing a carpenter learns to do? I can still split a line, whether with a handsaw, or a circular saw….some things you just have to learn. BTDT. Did a lot of work as the " Cut Man" on stick frames…..

Elitist Hobbets….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got some CBN wheels for the grinder the other day. Also got a CBN wheel for the Tormek, and a set of the new Tormek diamond wheels. It's going to be a busy week…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 50° here this morning. Feels like fall already.

I like the bar Marty. Understand about not room for all the neat ideas. Takes room to store all the "look what I have" items.

Sounds like fun Stumpy. I need to look at those wheels for my grinders someday.


----------



## Gene01

Some serious sharpening in Stumpyville coming up.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy I have a few shovels that could use a touch up - feel like helping a gal out? 

I should take a break to thaw out and walk outside. someone said earlier we have an expected heat index of 103. I'm freezing sitting at my desk.


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a few planks….cut them down from 11'6" to something I could fit IN the van…









Cut 4 planks in half ( more or less) of 1×6 Ash. Have to haul the Boss back to the place…house-cleaning while his Boss is away…..seemed like a fair trade….

Brought some other lumber in from the van….a stack I picked up in Wapak…..and the hat..
..









Ash has some straight grain…and a couple knots..









Clamped all 8 pieces together, and will let them sit a spell, before I get to cutting…

Fixed the "No Beer in the House" problem….6 long neck Yuengling Lagers are in the house….with one of them slowly going in me.

High 80s in both the temps, and the Humidity….for all of this week…yuck.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy if you need some more blade to test out your new sharpening wheels I have a couple dozen different ones you could play with.


----------



## bandit571

Need to slip into BigLots here in town..with a camera and a tape measure….have to scope out the Project the Boss wants copied….and get a few things measured. Then go and price a Fireplace Insert and get those figures.


----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone here used the aldi sawhorses? If not they are pretty good for a set a plastic sawhorses twice as nice are the HF ones I have( the plastic ones not the metal ones).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, did I say the bookcase would be done today? I think I did. I lied. It will be done on Thursday. One of the pieces I made the wrong size so I will have to go back. Luckily it was not s9mething critical and I was able to get mostly done.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think that is the main reason why Charles doesn't do deadlines. Something always happens.


----------



## bandit571

"I want to know, have you ever seen the rain…coming down on a sunny day?"

yep, just now…bright and sunny outside, even left the windows on the van down…..we are having a gulley-washer, BIG drops…and it is still a bright, sunny day….Like one cloud just decided to pee….and that was it.

My "Yard Work" for today….









An old Futon, had been stashed back at the fence, until it about disappeared into the weeds….pulled the thing back out…then weed whacked the stuff down…









With this "cordless" style of whacker.

Better pictures, with a tripod..









New drills, also cordless….









Just 8 planks….









Of Ash. Have a table, about ready to move it to it's new spot in the house..









Getting tired of tripping on the other table..this "new" one doesn't stick out as much.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow… I leave town for a few days and you all close the thread and try to ditch me…. Just power surfed my way back to here…

Bill… I like the window trimmings.

Randy… Which organ is Marty actually donating?

Marty… I vote bar

Bourban… I have arrived at ….. drum roll…. Gentleman Jack's …. sorry to disappoint you all with my low brow taste, but I really do like it better than Maker's or Knob Creek.

And I'm happy to announce that….. We have an American in Paris!!!










I can't tell you how good that smile and those cheeks make my heart feel. Wallet be damned, Lord just give me my girl back!


----------



## ssnvet

and while I'm at it…


----------



## Gene01

Gorgeous pictures, Dad. Worth every penny.


----------



## Festus56

That is great Matt !! Enjoy it all. Glad to see that girl smiling too !!


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Sounds like the makings of a credit card commercial. Priceless!


----------



## ssnvet

My wife and I got back last night ~9pm (2 a.m. Paris time). I dropped the suit cases in the middle of the Living Room floor and went straight to bed. Back to work this a.m. Fortunately things were quiet while I was away and there were no brush fires to extinguish.

Mary got her self up and onto the subway and to the first day of freshman orientation (we did a dry run with her the day before) and so far the room mate situation looks good. They don't do dorms, but contract with an American company that owns and manages fully furnished apartments around the city and lets them out to students… I'm still trying to help her get her phone unlocked and new SIM card up and running for use in France, but think I got it figured out. She still hasn't regained her self confidence fully after all the health issues, but should make progress quickly and is happier than she's been in 20 months… which is a HUGE answer to our prayers!

Even so, saying goodbye wasn't easy.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone else get emails in the wrong order from this thread? I often get replies to statements a few emails before I see the actual statement.


----------



## bandit571

Monte, starring as Dr. Who?










Basically, this is what the Boss wants….hopefully not this..









Two doors, two drawers ( drat) a shelf for the cable boxes..and size the hole for the insert. Nothing to it, right?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, you get e-mails?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have that turned off Monte. 
She looks happy to be there Matt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bourban… I have arrived at ….. drum roll…. Gentleman Jack s …. sorry to disappoint you all with my low brow taste, but I really do like it better than Maker s or Knob Creek.
> 
> I can t tell you how good that smile and those cheeks make my heart feel.
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I'll take a Gentleman Jack and a warm smile any day…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if you have it turned off, how do you know we're talking about you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just check the page often.


----------



## bandit571

I get the emails…..I can't read them when they arrive….well, maybe one or two….may have to adjust the settings.

Tried using an Adblocker on MSN…..wipes out almost all the pictures, half the stories….but when I turn Ghostery off on MSN….I get 30-50 trackers? Dumb.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy… Which organ is Marty actually donating?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well now…. let's see….

His liver is probably shot, so that's out….
I don't believe he has a heart….
A brain transplant won't yield any benefits….

All that and I wonder….
Who would be sooooo desperate as to actually accept his used body parts….
especially since the warranty is null & void!!!


----------



## CFrye

Matt, Mary's smile is a beautiful sight!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!

Matt that smile is a sight for sore eyes! Glad she's finally getting some of her footing back. 

Think I'm coming down with some sinus crud. Taking meds and hoping it's just a summer cold. I'm supposed to be going on a craft retreat with the SO and a few other ladies but I'm not in it to make anyone sick. Time to get cracking though. TGImF


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

12 pounds of pop cans hauled away…..$5.40


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Bandit. It'd cost me darned near that in gas to haul them to the recycle place. No matter, though. We don't drink pop, Phyl only drinks beer in bottles and, Scotches don't come in cans.


----------



## ssnvet

Wednesday at the salt mine…. I think I'm almost back on Eastern Standard Time….. almost….

I need to get back down into the shop and get started on Dean's pen and wrap up another top secret project I've been working on.

See Yah


----------



## bandit571

Recycle place is about a mile away. Cans are from about one month…Craig, Grandson, the Boss and myself….Not enough time to go "canning" alongside the roads..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I think I m almost back on Eastern Standard Time….. almost….
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Uh Matt-you're on Eastern Daylight Time….....


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Canadian?


----------



## mudflap4869

Back from physical therapy, now I need to take a nap and recover from it. That guy could interrogate POWs. Put me on a half deflated balloon, and had me try to rock back and forth. HAH! Fooled him and did it. Surfing as a teenager.


----------



## bandit571

Might do…in a pinch…

Went down to BigLots just now…..was "fun" trying to walk into and out of the store….they have been sealing the cracks in the parking lot….fresh, sticky tar…yum.

Took two trips in and out….forgot the paper and pen, the first time….

fake drawers on it….whole door can be just a frame & panel thingy…11-1/2" wide. Most of the measurements are done….forgot a couple, as usual…

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now going through the data….may have some sort of sketch…maybe by tomorrow?

May have to "adjust" some areas, to fit what the Boss wants…


----------



## ssnvet

> I think I m almost back on Eastern Standard Time….. almost….
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Uh Matt-you re on Eastern Daylight Time….....
> - Mean_Dean


Not yet apparently. 
:^p


----------



## bandit571

Photos of what may get built….









It isn't all that big….only 36" tall…









Fake drawer. May, or may not make an actual drawer….









Ah..NOPE, this isn't going to happen…
Sides are 16" wide, counting the faceframe. feet are around 2-3" tall…then a 3-4" thick base….we can do better.

Doors can be a Frame & Panel…11-1/2" wide

Face frame would be out of 1×4s….Euro hinges..not. Have better ideas.

Will see IF a "Plan" of some sort can be drawn up….hope Boris and Natasha don't steal it.


----------



## CFrye

That top opening looks like a pizza oven, Bandit. Put that in the new build!


----------



## bandit571

We can do that. Boss wants her version to be 41" tall, overall. Top will be 3/4" thick…NOT 3".

Will be heading to Menard's in the morning…Boss want to do a bit of shopping…

Will have to straight-line rip a few edges….they are about as straight as me fingers….will rip one plank twice, and add 3" or so to the center of the two glue ups….two @ 5" wide +the center strip….+ a 3/4" face frame….should be close the the 16" width….may need to use the "fudge factor"....may do a wee bit of cutting…maybe tonight, maybe Saturday? We'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love my children, but does anybody want some lightly used children?
Sean usually has piano lessons at school after school on Wednesday, but the teacher couldn't make it today which Sean knew. Liam was gonna have a cello lesson after school with his band teacher. I was gonna go to school and get Liam after the lesson. Mom and dad were gonna get Sean off the bus. When I went to get him, my phone rang and they said Sean forgot he didn't have piano and so he needed to be picked up. That was fine since I was there to get Liam. Well, went in to get Liam and couldn't find him. Turns out he forgot to go to his lesson and got on the bus. So I came home with Sean instead of Liam.


----------



## bandit571

Went from this stack..









These are the shortest of the 8 planks…only needed five, for now..









Four 1×6 x 41"....and a pair of 41" long filler strips…









Will make two of these panels…once the edges are jointed. 
back is hurting, been too busy of a day…planes were a bit big…









And fancy.


----------



## mojapitt

Love children Bill. But glad I am not dealing with them now.


----------



## bandit571

May see IF I could get one panel to clamp up…...we'll see IF I can move around that much.


----------



## mudflap4869

Two and a half hours just getting an oil change in my truck at wally world last Friday, offpissed aint even close to describing what I was. 15 minutes total to change the oil in Candys car at Jiffy Lube today. NUFF SAID.


----------



## bandit571

Made a small mess in the shop…









But…one done…









Switched to a slightly smaller plane…









Stanley No. 7c, Type 9….
might get the second one done, tomorrow?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've installed 9 - 8ft LED lights in the WoodShack, 6 of them are wired in now, I think I'll need shades to wire in the other 3…..


----------



## bandit571

They claim that today was the last of the 90 degree weather..for a while…..heading for the mid 70s as a high…may need a coat.

Dining room has some windows, one large, with smaller one on each side…..well, today I happen to look out the large window…..and hanging on the OUTSIDE of the window's screen…was a LARGE Brown Recluse Spider. Not sure where it went after that….hope it stays outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Have a follow up with oral surgeon this am. Then I will finally finish up the bookcases? I think. I hope.


----------



## ssnvet

Thursday front and center…

The bad… My phone croaked (third hand iPhone5)
The good… My co-worker gave me his kids old phone (second hand iPhone6S)
The ugly… Getting this thing set up and transferring my phone number over.

I love Tracfone prices, and their tech support seems to have improved… I just hate dealing with any type of tech. support (no matter how good it is) and having to learn the intimate details of a technology that really doesn't interest me.

Oh well. Free is free.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you can always just go get an IPHONE X. Then you'll be in the hip crowd.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, you can always just go get an IPHONE X. Then you ll be in the hip crowd.
> - Monte Pittman


Free < $1,000

I like the user interface of Apple products. I don't like Apple's restrictive practices, prices, hype or politics. So I vote with my wallet, but am not to proud to accept a gifted phone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool morning here again. Perfect fall weather. Great day to hide in the shop. Have the President in town this afternoon so traffic will be a nightmare to get anywhere.

Brakes fixed on Jamies car. Cheaper than I guessed at $293 for everything. Have a decent mechanic here that only fixes what is wrong and gives a discount on parts instead of marking them up.

Question for today. Some hickory boards. What should this glue up be used for?


----------



## ssnvet

> Question for today. Some hickory boards. What should this glue up be used for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


A little small for a table top, unless you make a perimeter picture frame around it from a contrasting species of wood.

Looks like it may be waiting to become the lid to a very nice box.

The heavens just parted here and are letting down a deluge of rain and thunder.


----------



## theoldfart

Harrumph, cool morning here, rain here, blah blah blah. All we got is smoke! Two fires in the area, one small and almost contained the other 10% contained and around 1,000 acres Another one started yesterday near one of the other huge fires, burned so fast drivers had to abandon semis on I5 near Redding. I'll be glad when this season is over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I declare the bookcase project done. Today wasn't without problems. Tried to shoot brads and my gun wouldn't work. Probably fixable, but I needed to get it done, so I went to Lowe's and got a new one. Got back to the job and realized I had bought a stapler. So…back to Lowe's and exchanged. I was pretty mad at me.


----------



## Festus56

Projects are always good when you get new tools!


----------



## mojapitt

RIP Burt Reynolds


----------



## firefighterontheside

RIP the other bandit.


----------



## bandit571

"Snowman, ya got yer ears on?"


----------



## mojapitt

What were dealing with here is a total lack of respect for the law.
:Buford.T.Justice


----------



## ssnvet

Celebrity deaths are starting to make me feel really old.

Burt was the quintessential ladies man.


----------



## Festus56

Burt was one of my favorites !!


----------



## bandit571

Basement and shop have just been "bug bombed" by Spectracide Bug Stop…..will see how THAT works.

Menard's was visited today….seven 1×2 x 8'.....at $1.25 each. Also got two 1×12 x 4' pine planks…and a couple cans of bug stop.

Marty keeps sending daily showers this way..rain showers…that he can stop sending, any time.

Clear back to Gunsmoke…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to have 4-6 inches of rain tomorrow and Saturday. Figures…..I'm working tomorrow and Saturday. Should be good times. Turn around, don't drown.


----------



## Mean_Dean

A pair of Tall Ships to visit Oregon in October:

(Tall Ship, Lady Washington)









(Tall Ship, Hawaiian Chieftain)









Some years ago, I had the opportunity to tour the Coast Guard's tall ship, Eagle, here in Portland.

(United States Coast Guard Barque, USCGC Eagle, at sea, undated)









(USCGC Barque, Eagle, New York, NY, 4 July 2000.)









Wind and sail-the proper way to move a ship.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi all, I made it.

Wood shop has been converted to a garage lately. Brakes on a coworkers car, front brakes on my truck, new head light assemblies on the wifes SUV and an oil change. Next is rear brakes on both mine and the wife's vehicle. I'll eventually get back to working with dead tree carcasses.

Happy to be a part of part 5.

Them's some good looking ships.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You ready for the rain Mike?


----------



## mojapitt

Take care Bill. Possibly getting Hurricane Florence here next week. Probably won't be as much fun as "Flo" the waitress.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like Gordon will visit Marty also


----------



## bandit571

Beka: BARN SALE this Saturday, in West Liberty…..woodworking hand tools, and lots of other tools….be there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not too worried Monte. More of a nuisance. I had to do a double take there for a minute. A hurricane affect Monte? That never happened before.
If the task force gets called for Flo, I probably won't make the roster. I'm last in line for September.


----------



## mojapitt

You're welcome to come visit during Flo anyway if you want


----------



## Mean_Dean

> You re welcome to come visit during Flo anyway if you want
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Would you do us Oregonians a favor, and put some buckets and barrels out to collect that water, and ship it to us…..?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Question for today. Some hickory boards. What should this glue up be used for?
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, hickory never makes fer a good project, jus toss 'em in a box and send 'em this direction fer proper disposal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 to 5 inches in the forcast fer here, large barge is ready to launch…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You all stay safe in the storms. Too much water can be bad also.










The glue up I did yesterday always wanted to be a Texas cutting board. This one will be for a 40th anniversary present.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill,
At 762 feet above sea level I'm not too worried. It's gonna be a lot of water though. My location has been great for my other hobby of ham radio.









I built a new riser and made room for the big radio I'm looking forward to getting.


----------



## bandit571

Used to remember trying to buy ( and BUILD ) Heath Kits for a HAM station I was trying to start up….couldn't pass the morse code test from the FCC…..I did have my 3rd class Commercial License and spent time behind the controls at an FM Radio station….then Uncle Sugar put a halt to such plans…...you don't need a license to talk on a PRC-77…


----------



## ssnvet

> Some years ago, I had the opportunity to tour the Coast Guard s tall ship, Eagle, here in Portland.
> (USCGC Barque, Eagle, New York, NY, 4 July 2000.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind and sail-the proper way to move a ship.
> - Mean_Dean


I used to get across the river to the Coast Guard Academy to help out with their OCF group and got to tour the Eagle in it's home port. Did you know that it was a war prize taken from Germany after WWII? We reciprocated by bringing a group of Cadets over to the waterfront to tour one of the Squadron 4 LA class boats, which the kids really seemed to enjoy.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW…. Happy Friday!


----------



## ssnvet

Just for you Monte…


----------



## Gene01

Headed to Flagstaff for Phyl's first consult about her disc problem. Luckily, she can sit in the car with no pain. It's a 2+ hour drive from here. Since all the xrays and MRIs are done, this visit should be relatively short. Gives us time to have a nice lunch on the way home. 
You guys be good till I get back.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit,
It's all theory now, the Morse portion has been dropped. There are better more efficient forms of digital communication available now. I wish that Heath was still around. Not enough kit stuff on the market now.


----------



## ssnvet

> Bandit,
> I wish that Heath was still around. Not enough kit stuff on the market now.
> - MikeinSTL


My dad had a Heath kit built tube amp that pushed an honest 100 watts…. that thing rocked (much to our neighbor's chagrin).


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…even IF it is Friday…

Restarts on the computer…..took about 4 to get things running, again. Spent that time in the shop…

Panel #1 out of the clamps…both outside edges jointed….set aside to work on #2
Each 1×6 was jointed along just one edge, until the filler strip sat without any gaps

Spread a bead of glue onto the last edge…then added the rest of the panel,...with glue and clamps and cauls..

Computer took a while to get going. Sitting here, peeling dried glue off me fingers.

Beka: Be here by 0800 tomorrow morning…and we'll both go to the Barn Sale by 0900….

Worn out, already…been a busy morning…


----------



## bandit571

had a few kits, way back when. Guitar Amp…sold it when I gave up the guitar stuff.

Ever hear of Knight Kits? Built the tube version of the StarRoamer kit. then had to build a "desk" to sit it on.

Used to be able to get entire radio sets that had been used on B-17s…...Crystals for those were HUGE.


----------



## bandit571

Boss has errands to run….BRB

I suppose I had better start a Blog about this project….?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

There isn't a full or mid sized HF (high frequency 1 - 50 MHz) radio on the market that doesn't do 100 watts off the factory floor. When you start getting into portable rigs, the output power drops pretty significantly. Output Power is directly related to weight and heat dissipation.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm in Lancaster and a summer cold has caught me so I'm not driving much of anywhere. I'm at a craft retreat with a few lady friends and my SO until Sunday. Lunch is shortly and then will be going into town to get stronger/more drugs. Making slow progress on my NYC album.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, yeah I read that about Eagle.

While I was aboard Eagle, when she was here in Portland, one young Cadet kept calling me Sir. There's no need to be that formal with me, and I said to him, "I appreciate the courtesy, Cadet, but you can call me Dean." Apparently didn't sink in, and I was still addressed as Sir.

Same thing happened while I was aboard USS Michael Murphy, when she was here back in June. The Ensign conducting us on our tour and I had the same conversation, after which, he just talked to me like a regular person. (I guess officers are quicker on the uptake…..?!)


----------



## ssnvet

> There isn t a full or mid sized HF radio on the market that doesn t do 100 watts off the factory floor.
> - MikeinSTL


It was a stereo amp… sorry for the confusion



> (I guess officers are quicker on the uptake…..?!)
> - Mean_Dean


I think Cadets live in a perpetual state of stress that their going to screw up and get yelled at. That's how it was when I was an OC.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit is your computer windows 10?


----------



## bandit571

Still on Windows 7…..didn't really like the #10 version…










Side #1, out of the clamps..edges jointed…









Side #2. Just glue holding three boards together….









Clamped up, with a caul at each end. Gaps at one end will go away…when the foot profile is cut out. 
How busy of a morning?









About this much….floor WAS clean, before I started. First panel is sitting aside..









Sitting on a piece of scrap wood, to keep it off of the floor…and away from any creeks running through the shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

10 has a reset feature that deletes all programs except core windows programs. So all the extra bloat ware gets deleted. It really helped out my labtop.


----------



## bandit571

May get the 10, with the next computer….this one is showing it's age…like me


----------



## Mean_Dean

> May get the 10, with the next computer….this one is showing it s age…like me
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, Windows 10 has a lot of privacy issues, so if you don't want Microsoft to know everything about you, you'll have to disable just about every tracking system they have built into it.

Windows 10 For Dummies, which you can check out from your local library, should be able to guide you through the disabling process.


----------



## bandit571

Natasha: "You have plan, Darlink?" 
Boris: " I have Plan…they don't always work, but I always have Plan"

Time to put pencil to paper….


----------



## Gene01

Consult﻿﻿ w﻿ent real well. The Doc said that the mis aligned vertebrae are caused by arthritis. One of the spinal nerve pathways is pinching the nerve, causing the pain. He's going to try a cortisone shot first. If that doesn't work for any length of time﻿, he'll do an orthoscopic procedure. That's an out patient deal. We're both feeling good about the expected outcome. 
We stopped for some great Chimmichungas on the way home. Best Mexican food north of Tucson. Huge portions. Brought home enough for supper.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like better news than was expected, Gene!


----------



## diverlloyd

That's good news Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sarah that I just built the bookcases for posted pictures on Facebook of the room. The last picture is the Judge Kavanaugh hearings this week in DC and circled in green is Sarah at the hearings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Gene. I hope the cortisone will be all that is needed, but good to know that the worst should be rather minor as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, never hurts to have "those people" friends with you.


----------



## ssnvet

Went to cook steaks on the grill only to find the LPG tank empty…. so we had to broil them in the oven (and clean the broiling pan). Tried a new beer that I really like…. Narraganset Lager (kraft brew out of Rhode Island). And it comes in pints!

We have mid 70s, 50% humidity and 0% chance of rain for the weekend, so it's time to catch up on some outdoor work… I'm 2/3 done the once a decade chore of painting the house trim and need to do the final push. I have to get some staging set up to do the final repair work though.

Kavanaugh sure sounds like a very qualified and smart guy, and it appears that all the women who have worked with him are rallying to his side to declare that he's a wonderful man and boss…. but nothing is apparently good enough for the "resistance".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say Sarah is a very good judge of character and she obviously supports him.


----------



## mojapitt

This raises a few questions in my mind


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it was dark, I probably couldn't tell the difference between my candles and my dynamite. It's completely understandable.


----------



## mojapitt

I might be a little overly worried, but what is a person doing with sticks of dynamite around the house?


----------



## bandit571

Stumps?

Blogs are in….3 of them..whew. trying to get things caught up.


----------



## mojapitt

> Stumps?
> 
> - bandit571


I was thinking more like a "Caddyshack" gopher issue.


----------



## CFrye

William's wife, Lisa, sent us this picture.










What do y'all think? Girlfriend for Napoleon?


----------



## bandit571

Dragon Queen…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My ex wife!!


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from the ER. My youngest daughter Katie has been struggling with a hip injury for months and has kept insisting that she was fine, as she didn't want to miss out on field hockey. Well she's not fine any more and field hockey season just went bye-bye. Not sure exactly what it is yet (off to the orthopedic specialist on Monday) but it's not a broken or dislocated bone. They had to remove her from the bus on a back board and transport to hospital via. ambulance.

Observation…. Fentanyl is a pretty remarkable pain reliever.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, poor Katie! Hope they figure it out promptly and she heals quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope the ortho can figure it out Matt.
I just came back to the firehouse from the ER. One of my very good friends is a paramedic. They were on the highway at a vehicle accident. Their ambulance got hit by another car. She is banged up and so is her partner, but all, including the car passengers are gonna be sure ok. Inattentive driving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They were on the highway at a vehicle accident. Their ambulance got hit by another car.
> - firefighterontheside


I bet a cell phone had something to do with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, hope everything turns out well fer Katie…..


----------



## Gene01

Hoping for the best for Katie.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Hoping for the best and get the girl healed up quickly Matt.

Bill, That is scary how people cannot see, move over and slow down for emergency vehicles and highway workers. A lot of close calls for me between 23 yrs in FD and 9 yrs plowing snow on the interstate.


----------



## Handtooler

Katie, Ya mind the Dr.s and heal quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> They were on the highway at a vehicle accident. Their ambulance got hit by another car.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I bet a cell phone had something to do with it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Apparently boyfriend and girlfriend were arguing and not paying attention to road.


----------



## Gene01

Moving over and slowing for emergency vehicles and cops is probably the law in most states. It certainly is in AZ, and it's definitely enforced.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monsoon Season..again?


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - five inches of rain expected in two days :/ my head is already full of crud so … glad to be indoors and cozy. Time for more drugs!

I hope Katie recovers quickly. Watch the fentanyl though. Addiction can be an issue.

Speaking of drugs, time for sudafed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Moving over and slowing for emergency vehicles and cops is probably the law in most states. It certainly is in AZ, and it s definitely enforced.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yes, law here too. I imagine that they will be getting some stiff penalties.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've had about 5 inches of rain overnight. Flooding has been very minor.


----------



## Gene01

Look what a buddy sent me. Was. A total surprise.


----------



## Festus56

Nice Gene !! Your buddy want any more friends?


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Best wishes to Katie.

Gene-Are those corner clamps? I'm not familiar with the brand or type.


----------



## Gene01

> Matt-Best wishes to Katie.
> 
> Gene-Are those corner clamps? I m not familiar with the brand or type.
> 
> - Don Broussard


They are, Don. Quite handy for boxes. They are Merle band clamps. Here's an Amazon listing.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for that, Gene. Now I know.


----------



## RichT

> Matt-Best wishes to Katie.
> 
> Gene-Are those corner clamps? I m not familiar with the brand or type.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> They are, Don. Quite handy for boxes. They are Merle band clamps. Here s an Amazon listing.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Much nicer than the Bessey version too. I have both and the steel band of the Merle performs far superior to the stretchy nylon web belt that Bessey uses.


----------



## bandit571

Wanted to kill a little time, before the Buckeyes game….so, now I am soaked clean through…and I didn't even go outside…was THAT kind of a day…









Both sides were worked on…3 edges jointed..the fourth was going to take a while..









Using one of these…









Thinking about getting a new framing square….no longer trusting this old one..









seems to be off by about an 1/8"...

Sabresaws were put to work..









Have both sides done…









Details when i get the next episode of the Blog done….after the game…


----------



## bandit571

Halftime!...Did I miss anything?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you didn't miss much, here. Might as well stay in the dungeon. You won't miss much on tv. The Buckeyes are having a real hard time keeping the score down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still coming down by the buckets here, seems like a good night fer tater soup…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hurricane Florence is supposed to visit next weekend. Probably won't be a cookout though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction today was a wet one, bout the only thing I got was wet…..


----------



## bandit571

They canceled the Barn Sale…was a bit too wet for it…


----------



## diverlloyd

Ravioli from pizza king for dinner.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watching the Penn State/Pitt game. There's a strange substance falling from the sky-anyone know what it might be?


----------



## diverlloyd

Cloud pee is what's it be.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a might breezy around here….clouds are still leaking, too. Good thing I live up on a hillside..


----------



## bandit571

Page 1 of the "Plan" has been worked out….will post during the next Blog Episode…IF Boris doesn't steal it…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, can you guys send that cloud pee our way?!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still 71° and the rain that was to be did not happen. Not much else happening around here today.


----------



## Gene01

Went to a "block" party yesterday. "Block" is a bit of a misnomer, around here. As is "neighbor". Met a lot of folks who live within 10 miles, that we'd never met before. Met a guy who does decorative plasma cutting, a glass blower, an organic farmer, a CPA, a bunch of ranchers and a few retired folks like us. No Woodworkers, though.
Great meal, great conversations, no booze. A very enjoyable 3 hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got around 5 inches of rain mostly yesterday. Some minor flooding around, but no calls for us.
Sounds fun Gene.


----------



## boxcarmarty

NWS says 6.4 inches here…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….who turned off the heat..Brrrrr. Saying we'll hit 60 for the high temp today. Most of the rain is just to the north of here….just a dark, dreary, COLD Sunday morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Marty…..you win.


----------



## CharlesNeil

its 60ish here and raining ,
Perfect day to go home and check eyelids for holes.


----------



## bandit571

" we have Plan"....Sat down this morning…









And did a wee bit of drawing….some was done last night…









Of a view from the front of the case….to get locations for the webframes.









Which I need to draw a plan for this morning…so I know where to chop these sticks up at..









And where to set these two…









Hopefully, it is warmer IN the shop….don't think I need to run the fan down there, today. 









The pen and it's stand will go back over to the computer desk….the rest will head for the shop…before Boris can steal them….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is almost up to 60° this morning, no rain and sunshihe with a little breeze. We could use rain but not as much as you folks out east are getting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Congrats Marty…..you win.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But I don't wanna win, it makes my shorts soggy…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Congrats Marty…..you win.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> But I don t wanna win, it makes my shorts soggy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have a bad visual in my mind about this.


----------



## 000

> " we have Plan"....Sat down this morning…
> 
> And did a wee bit of drawing….some was done last night…
> 
> Of a view from the front of the case….to get locations for the webframes.
> 
> Which I need to draw a plan for this morning…so I know where to chop these sticks up at..
> 
> And where to set these two…
> 
> Hopefully, it is warmer IN the shop….don t think I need to run the fan down there, today.
> 
> The pen and it s stand will go back over to the computer desk….the rest will head for the shop…before Boris can steal them….
> 
> - bandit571


Could somebody that lives close to Bandit please go check on him. He is not acting right.
(up all night drawing plans) I think he has a fever. lol


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break, right now….checking up on the football scores…..Need to run to the store…ran out of 1-5/8" screws..otherwise the first frame would have been in the clamps.

Photos when I can get to them…..2300 ZULU?


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser, for now….









Needed 9 of these made….dug a few holes…









Tested a few fits…









Until I got the frame almost made…









Drilled the corner blocks..after cutting 8 blocks. Test fit a couple, too..









Need to go buy a supply of screws, and then I can glue the frame up, and start on the bottom frame.


----------



## diverlloyd

I feel like I should do a teaser pic of dinner. But it just a meatloaf with peas,green beans(w/bacon grease don't tell my wife) and mashed potatoes. I was bored with sanding so I cooked.


----------



## Gene01

I sand. Phyl cooks. She doesn't like sanding. I don't like to cook. Right now, she's beer battering some cod. Succotash on the side.


----------



## diverlloyd

I had to sand some wood that I stained that came out looking like pure crap.


----------



## bandit571

Screws are in the shop, now…









Top frame is in the clamps….only had to switch one part around….fit better…corner blocks are glued and screwed in place…









Used a special driver for them…









I think I am done for the day. Doctor visit in the morning….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had some of my leftover, not yet famous, tater soup, with a side order of… well, I had a beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate touch screens… I dang near flagged myself…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had fried fish and fried fish and salads and deviled eggs and bread and cheesecake and more cheesecake. I'm full.
Mom and dad had their annual fish fry. It was actually nice weather. A guy was supposed to come to the sawmill with a log, but he changed his mind after he scanned his log with a metal detector. Then another guy called and wants to come see "my operation" before he decides to bring logs. He has some walnut and wants to gather some cedar logs to cut into 6×6s.


----------



## bandit571

This computer is having lag troubles…type half a sentence, before the first word appears….

Kind of slow, tonight….the computer and this site….must be past curfew, again…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Still sick but back at work. yay. shop stayed dry during the monsoon. yay!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay for the dryness, Beka. That's a win.


----------



## Gene01

Dry shop…happy day. Congrats, Becky. French drain must be working.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Monday…about says it all..grrrr

Getting set to go on the road today….Report when I get back…

Is it Tuesday, yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

An update from the sick ward. Katie's X-rays showed no brakes or dislocations and they sent her home with crutches and once the pain meds wore off her happy disposition quickly deteriorated. She rested the entire weekend and went to school today on crutches. Her boyfriend met her at the car and helped her get through the doors. I've been calling for an orthopedics appointment and the soonest I can get is next Monday.

Back at the salt mine today…. which is proving to be the only place I can get some rest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am often happy to come to work for some rest. It doesn't always work that way though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Matt that is good nothing is broken. Hope they can find out the problem and get her all healed up soon.

Still a cool morning here. Only 58° now but they say a high in the 80's later.


----------



## Bluenote38

Checking in on the new thread


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, stick around and enjoy the fun.


----------



## bandit571

Back home..was more of a Wellness Check up…."see ya in 6 months"

Debating on going to the shop…..that Monday thing…

Will see how it goes…after Lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There are termites in 2×4s I milled a while back. Gonna have to attack them today with some chemicals of some sort.


----------



## mojapitt

> There are termites in 2×4s I milled a while back. Gonna have to attack them today with some chemicals of some sort.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nature doesn't except that once we get the wood, it's supposed to leave it alone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it should.


----------



## Gene01

> Well, it should.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Totally agree. We need to have a long talk with Mother Nature. Emails get no response.


----------



## ssnvet

> Totally agree. We need to have a long talk with Mother Nature. Emails get no response.
> - Gene Howe


Might want to think twice about that one…









video here

and here


----------



## Gene01

But, but, where's her termite de-propigator?


----------



## mojapitt

> Totally agree. We need to have a long talk with Mother Nature. Emails get no response.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I kept trying to file complaints about inconsistent coloring in the Beetle Kill Pine. Their customer service never responded to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Just woke up, realized that this house is really short on snack-related items.

Back to sleep.


----------



## ssnvet

> Just woke up, realized that this house is really short on snack-related items.
> Back to sleep.
> - Monte Pittman


It's hard to get motivated about life without something salty or buttery-sweet to munch on.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

> Just woke up, realized that this house is really short on snack-related items.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for the reminder…Sugar-free strawberry-rhubarb pie is still in the van.


----------



## JL7

Hey all, been cleaning the shop big time for the last few weeks and finally decided to hang up Eddie's Gator head "shop apron" rack today, on one the shop doors….....should come in handy….Thanks Eddie…


----------



## Gene01

VERY funny, Monte. Starving comedian, heh?


----------



## mojapitt

Putting together signs to make for little show at hospital


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Jeff. Wait…....Jeff???? Who's Jeff?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ ice cream place is closing for the season this week so we are stopping for our fix. Finished the insulation in the shop, returning the leftovers and pondering if I'm going to insulate the roof.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> /flop/ ice cream place is closing for the season this week so we are stopping for our fix. Finished the insulation in the shop, returning the leftovers and pondering if I'm going to insulate the roof.
> 
> - rhybeka


Do it. Do the roof. I visited my buddy's garage/shop that is not insulated versus my garage shop that is insulated, and the temperature difference was off the charts. My garage was tolerable, albeit warm, his garage was unbearable. I would wager a good 15 to 20 degree difference hotter in his garage versus mine. I was flabbergasted.


----------



## Gene01

> /flop/ ice cream place is closing for the season this week so we are stopping for our fix. Finished the insulation in the shop, returning the leftovers and pondering if I'm going to insulate the roof.
> 
> - rhybeka


Heat rises, Becky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not much point insulating walls if you don't do the ceiling. You can install rafter/collar ties and not have to insulate all the way to the peak. Then you vent the attic space to outside.


----------



## bandit571

Both frames are now done..









Got the dividers cut to length (Jeff…Jeff? JEFF?)) and glued up for width..









One of the 1×12s had an "issue"..









They must have cut this tree down in Bugtussle? Didn't see any live ones…

Sitting here, peeling glue off me fingers…...JEFF?


----------



## bandit571

Was getting a bunch of ads by Google….then found out Ghostery had been shut down…restarted that, no more ads.


----------



## diverlloyd

My dog is home with us since the wife is healed up. She is ignoring the baby and trying to figure out what happened to the house. We moved the tv/gaming room to the living room and the tv room is now baby room(well baby storage). Along with all new furniture. She sat at the door looking at the old couch that is set out for trash pick up like "why is my comfortable recliner out there". Lots of adjusting for her I feel kind of bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Who's Jeff???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew a Jeff once, he lived up yonder in the snow belt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ice cream place is closing for the season this week so we are stopping for our fix.
> - rhybeka


I bought some ice cream yesterday, I think it has 357 kinds of chocolates in it, or maybe I'm just dreamin'.....


----------



## DonBroussard

> I bought some ice cream yesterday, I think it has 357 kinds of chocolates in it, or maybe I m just dreamin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's 300 more kinds of chocolate than my ketchup has kinds of tomatoes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it looks like ya gotta handle on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I bought some ice cream yesterday, I think it has 357 kinds of chocolates in it, or maybe I m just dreamin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That s 300 more kinds of chocolate than my ketchup has kinds of tomatoes.
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## rhybeka

ridge vent is already in place. May have to insulate and toss up some hardboard so it reflects light down once painted. At least it's cheap!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ridge vent is already in place. May have to insulate and toss up some hardboard so it reflects light down once painted. At least it s cheap!
> 
> - rhybeka


Ice cream is cheaper…..


----------



## rhybeka

True. It's about 600 for insulation and white hardboard. :/


----------



## bandit571

Seem to be stiff and sore this evening..for some reason…that will teach me to open the shop on a Monday…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will never forget.
Members of the Task Force will be headed to North Carolina at 10 this morning. I didn't make the roster, because again it is not my month.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, Who s Jeff???
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> I knew a Jeff once, he lived up yonder in the snow belt…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


*Here I am!* Oh wait, wrong Jeff. But I might as well say *HI* to everyone! Waiting on the blow from Flo to hit Virginia. Going to be a rough week end. Getting ready to start those VA trips (again) as my left shoulder, which I messed up in the bad lands, is getting worse.


----------



## ssnvet

I will never forget! Who they were and what they did and who helped them. Same actors are still at it today.

'All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing'


----------



## bandit571

Might be a mirage…but it looks like there is blue sky this morning…and ..SUNSHINE?

Another Road Trip today….at least I get Lunch out of it…

Top of the morning to ya…..Fellow Humans and Jeffs…


----------



## CFrye

Glad you get to stay home, Bill. William's wife, Lisa, and son, James, (they work for a security company) leave for the Carolina's this weekend. 
Howdy, Jeff!
Gumption has left and did not leave a forwarding address. Ugh. Stopped at a rust haven yesterday and identified a wooden tortilla press for the lady there. Only saw one tool…an incomplete, and probably rust-frozen solid, post drill. 
sigh


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Guess no Florence up this way. We could use some rain but none on the forecast yet.

Need to find someone with more knowledge of ATV's than me. My plow unit is having problems with shifting which will not be good this winter.


----------



## Gene01

Better gitter fixed, Mark. Rumor has it you'll be getting some snow this winter. 
We got so little moisture this summer that we haven't had to mow the acreage. Just around the house where it's irrigated. And that, only twice. We'd welcome some snow.


----------



## Gene01

> I will never forget! Who they were and what they did and who helped them. Same actors are still at it today.
> 
> 'All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing'
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


AMEN, brother.


----------



## bandit571

Shop time is done for a while…I am soaked. Sitting here having a Gatorade. Camera battery needed charged back up…waiting on it before i go do a little more….didn't even sweep the floor, the second time around…film @2300 ZULU….


----------



## bandit571

Was a very busy day..









The panels on the ends are just clamped in place..one rebate for the plywood back is done, still need the second one done. Swept this mess up..









Was too tired and sore to sweep up the second pile..









Made by this thing..









Had the old No.7c working nicely..









Flattening the panels..I think it was set just about right..









Maybe it was jealous of the new kid…









"Busy, busy,..BUSY"....( Terry Thomas?)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Our brave girl trying to appear inconspicuous at the vet. She had cancerous tumors removed last year, and they appear to be back. We thought her time may be up when she stopped eating this week. But her blood work looks really good so she may just be a little under the weather. Hopefully we'll have another year with her (she's 12). Best dog I've ever had!


----------



## Gene01

A good dog is a treasure. I know she'll get the best from you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

12 years isn't long enough Jim…..


----------



## CFrye

> 12 years isn t long enough Jim…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not near long enough!
Give her a scritch behind the ear from me, Stumpy.


----------



## DanKrager

224 posts to catch up on. Busyness.

New wheels for Stumpy. I've thought about those boron wheels, but $$$,$$$,$$$.$$. Didn't know Tormek had diamond wheels. Have to check that out and start a fund…

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sawmillin' tomorrow morn at 0800. Walnut and maple. Guy came and checked out my operation today. I guess he was satisfied because he's coming back tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to rise and shine.


----------



## ssnvet

Time to raise and shine? That was three hours ago.


----------



## mojapitt

In my house, it's time to go to bed


----------



## Gene01

Been up 2 hours. Time for a nap.


----------



## bandit571

Woke up to a shut down computer….Said it was trying to auto repair….Something happened during the night? Lot of things are wonky this morning….TV, Phone ( landline) computer…

hauled a few planks to the shop..while waiting on the computer to wake up…..and cut most of the face frame parts…









And.."Parts is Parts." Fan was doing it's best….I am still soaked.

Not the best of mornings…even the Boss' cell phone is wonky…blame it all on Flo?


----------



## ssnvet

So it's looking like Monte and Sir Charles are going to get a wee bit of rain.

I was sent to the Charleston Naval Station four weeks after Hugo in '89 and the entire area was devastated. Miles and miles of forest along the highway with every single tree blown down.

I sure hope people evacuate. Not a storm to be taken lightly.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - our favorite vacation spot is already getting water in it and Florence is still a day out.  not looking too good - just kind of glad it's not our year to be there.

trying to get back into work. Managed to get myself mostly caught up but I may need a nap. Took the channel drain and sewer pipe back to Lowes last night. Scheduled a pickup for the 9 bags of insulation I have left and ordered the 5 I need for the ceiling. Think I'll be working on concrete tonight.


----------



## rhybeka

ya'll are quiet.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sleeping, sorta


----------



## bandit571

Going on a Lumber Run in a little bit….need some milled. Almost out of Ash, too…


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get around 4" of rain over 3 days. The worst part (right now) is staying in the Carolinas and North Georgia. Flo is moving slowly and is full of water.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> We re supposed to get around 4" of rain over 3 days. The worst part (right now) is staying in the Carolinas and North Georgia. Flo is moving slowly and is full of water.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can you set out some buckets and barrels, and send that water out here?!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, wish we could send it all to the west coast. The reality is that we have been getting hammered all summer with rain. We've already had stretches of 4" over 3 days in back to back to back weeks. We have areas that have had high water since May. Gardens (including my wife's) have basically rotted in place.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-We are experiencing the same weather pattern here in south Louisiana. It only rained twice last week: one time for three days and the other time for four days. The mosquitoes are loving it too!

Dean-I wish we could send you some too.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, wish we could send it all to the west coast. The reality is that we have been getting hammered all summer with rain. We ve already had stretches of 4" over 3 days in back to back to back weeks. We have areas that have had high water since May. Gardens (including my wife s) have basically rotted in place.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, maybe we could build a pipeline.

We could get welders here at LJ's to weld it up, and everyone could pitch in some work or $$.

I'll donate the first $20!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you could move back to SD where it's drier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I milled logs for a happy customer this morning. He was so happy he came with me down the road to load up a big downed red oak log. That was a challenge and I'm sure more than he meant to help with. I kept offering to take him back to his truck. I think he's like my dad….retired and just looking for things to do.
He had a rotten maple log to mill that looked like hell, but was nice and spalted.









The oak log was more than my tractor could lift, so must be over 1500 lbs. I will give some of it to Harry for helping.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, you could move back to SD where it's drier.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I could wake up underweight tomorrow also. About the same odds.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice logs Bill


----------



## diverlloyd

> Dean, wish we could send it all to the west coast. The reality is that we have been getting hammered all summer with rain. We ve already had stretches of 4" over 3 days in back to back to back weeks. We have areas that have had high water since May. Gardens (including my wife s) have basically rotted in place.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Well, maybe we could build a pipeline.
> 
> We could get welders here at LJ s to weld it up, and everyone could pitch in some work or $$.
> 
> I ll donate the first $20!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That gets you about 20 minutes of work.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip done….floor boards are planed smooth…about half Oak and half Cherry…bought two 11'9" 1×6 Ash planks..cut them done to fit in the van….2


Code:


 80"....2

 the rest of the plank….

Sitting here, have a Sampler Platter from Fazoli's….the meat balls are huge!....Pizza Hut ones are about a third of that size…but taste better.


----------



## rhybeka

Mm mm dinner would be nice


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're heading to kfc for dinner tonight. I've been craving some ever since my mouth felt good enough to eat some.


----------



## mudflap4869

Big pot of chili simmering on the stove. It has been there since 2 PM, and should be ready when the BOB comes home around midnight. 
I have the ingredients for a batch of Apple Butter on hand, just been to lazy to start it simmering. Down to one pint left from the last batch, so I need to get off the pot and get it in gear. Just hard to find the JIM starter button. Candy knows exactly where my OFF-PISSED buttons are, and is an expert at pushing them.

AT LEAST SHE DIDN'T COOK!!!

To see what her cooking does, just look at my dog.

We were desperate and stopped at Kentucky Fried Pigeon a few days ago. Total disaster after Sanders sold it. Quick Trip hot dogs are a much better value for your money. At least they don't pretend to be real food.

I used to get frog legs at KFC in Florida during the 1960s, mighty fine eatin.


----------



## robscastle

Wracklefratcher what the hell?

Your search - Wracklefratcher - did not match any documents.

I get the distinct impression it maybe a word that could possibly reduce your life span.
Come to think of it it may be the effect on the skeleton after an Abrams runs over you.

As for Monte' Peg, (the bragger)

Mine is not so big!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beef ravioli and sauce, loaded with parmesan and enough crushed red pepper to make yer nose drip… Oh, and don't forget the garlic bread…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sold 2 more jobs today, I have 'til Christmas on one of them…..


----------



## bandit571

What, no beer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of Christmas… Menards is putting their Christmas stuff out already…..

RANDY!!!, are you hangin' lights yet at the orange place???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What, no beer?
> 
> - bandit571


Beers to wash the tears and a nightcap to sooth the pain…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Speaking of Christmas… Menards is putting their Christmas stuff out already…..
> 
> RANDY!!!, are you hangin lights yet at the orange place???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Christmas stuff has arrived at the store….
It just isn't on the sales floor…. YET!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Went and visited a local sawmill today. They are running a Wood Mizer but today the circut board went out on them so no sawing for a day or so. They cut a lot of blue pine, local pine and douglas fir. Make beams,T&G boards, log siding, log railings and also build rustic furniture and cabinets. They asked me to help them out building some furniture so they could get caught up on orders. Going back tomorrow and get a load of wood and start building. Keep me out of mischief for awhile at least.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, that sounds like a J.O.B.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday William.


----------



## Gene01

It's William's birthday? Well, have a very happy birthday, guy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday William…..


----------



## ssnvet

Thursday's here already? And September's almost half gone?

Can someone please tell the calendar to slow down? I still have painting to get done and trees to drop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day William.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday William! 

@Matt I know the feeling! I was told I'm on my own on Saturday so I will be moving insulation out from the shop to the garage.

I started on the concrete pad last night. I got two bags mixed and poured before I landed a rock solid bag on my foot. I thought I was going to have a broken foot/toes but everything seems to be in order. I stopped while I was behind. That is tough work!


----------



## bandit571

BTDT…try 450 yards of the stuff…per day…..

Top of the morning to ya…..Fellow Humans and Randy.

Happy B-Day to William!


----------



## Gene01

Got about an hour in the waiting room while Phyl is getting her spinal cortisone injection. She was scheduled for 9/20 but, they had a cancellation. We got lucky. They have to put her under for the procedure. She'll be woozy for the drive home.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Birthday William!!

Nice and cool here again. Kind of like this weather.

Gene it is a job of sorts but can work on it as I want. Still time to do my own projects.


----------



## mudflap4869

WRACKLEFRATCHER= An invented word that sounds really bad, but you can use when it you don't want her to beat the crap out of you. Usually mumbled just loud enough for her to understand your displeasure.

How long does it take to boil Ostrich eggs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon.

Jim, how many you got? Does the ostrich know?


----------



## DonBroussard

Still 84F with thunderstorms. Looks like our next few days of weather will be influenced by warm water and spinning clouds of chaos in the Gulf of Mexico.

Happy birthday, William! I hope this one is the best one so far!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, William!
Gene, glad they got her in early. That doesn't happen often. Hope the injection does the trick.


----------



## ssnvet

> How long does it take to boil Ostrich eggs?
> - mudflap4869


Hard or soft boil? Be specific man :^p


----------



## diverlloyd

Had boil is 1.5 hours and if you make it one large deviled egg it will feed 10+


----------



## bandit571

Supper is a Bacon, Lettuce, and CHEESE sammich, and a tall glass with ice and Gatorade….4 hours IN the shop today…Film @ 2300 Hrs. ZULU.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket is getting faster killing spam. Didn't even get to flag the last one.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Missed Spam again, huh? Now I gotta go look in the fridge for lunch…......!


----------



## Festus56

> Cricket is getting faster killing spam. Didn t even get to flag the last one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got to flag one on the weather thread early this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Cricket is getting faster killing spam. Didn t even get to flag the last one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I got to flag one on the weather thread early this morning.
> 
> - Festus56


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday William! Does anyone know how he's doing?

Gene, is it Phyl's birthday tomorrow? I hope she's feeling much, much better. It would be a great present!

I've added wacklefratcher to my LJ glossary. My personal favorite is shuckydarn - I have used that in polite company. It doesn't have quite the same satisfaction as a string of fierce cuss words in certain situations but it'll do.

I hope everyone is staying dry(ish).


----------



## mudflap4869

Tired of peeling chicken eggs just for an egg salad. I figured that if I could kidnap an ostrich it would be just one and done for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Cussing levels in the shop today…...about the same as Paris Island, Day #1









Sides have been attached….after the other one of these was done…









Drawer blank helped install a couple frames…









Top frame..









Bottom frame









Tomorrow, I get to mill these parts..









Was one of them "Fun days"....


----------



## RichT

> Tired of peeling chicken eggs just for an egg salad. I figured that if I could kidnap an ostrich it would be just one and done for a while.
> 
> - mudflap4869


After decades of boiling eggs and dealing with many that were difficult to peel, I finally discovered the secret. The first tip is to not boil them, but steam them. And, here's the real secret; do it in a pressure cooker.

Take your eggs and puncture the round end where the air sac is. They make gadgets to do it, but a push pin works just fine. Put a rack in your pressure cooker and add about 1/2" of water. Bring it up to pressure and set your timer for 8 to 10 minutes. You'll figure out the best time for the doneness you like.

Do a quick pressure release under the tap and plunge the eggs in ice water for a few minutes. You will be astonished at how the eggs virtually slips out of the shell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How long does it take to boil Ostrich eggs?
> 
> - mudflap4869


'til it's done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cricket is getting faster killing spam. Didn t even get to flag the last one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I got to flag one on the weather thread early this morning.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Yeah, me too.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OMG, she unleashed the flying monkeys on his @$$.....


----------



## mojapitt

> OMG, she unleashed the flying monkeys on his @$$.....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Damn, I missed the circus again


----------



## diverlloyd

Ostrich eggs are $50- 100 and are equivalent to 18-20 chicken eggs. Emu eggs are a bit smaller and cheaper. Both meats also taste good and are very lean. My mother in law is scared of birds I should raise emus it would be her kyrptonite. Would raise ostrich though they are kind of mean asses more so when you put your arms up like wings and make a flying motion. That really sets them off, fun outside of the fence not so much when you inside the fence.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, is it Phyl s birthday tomorrow? I hope she s feeling much, much better. It would be a great present!
> 
> - Doe


You are right, Doe. She'll be 70. The injection is doing wonderfully. Her pain has diminished dramatically and it is indeed, a great present. 
Thank you for remembeing.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very great news gene

I wouldn't try to spell out the flying monkey song but duh duh duh doesn't translate to type very well.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe she put the spammer on the Last train to Clarksville….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Phyl !


----------



## bandit571

A Blog about today's follies has been posted…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! TGIF!

@Bandit nice work as always!

I got the insulation moved out to the garage and two more lights installed in the shop before calling it quits….came in and went to bed only to be woken about an hour later with the SO telling me Lily had run off because I'd forgotten to close the gate. She got a good 15-30 min jaunt through the neighborhood in but we were thankful we found her in under 10 minutes not far from home and ready to get back home for water. Alls well that ends well.

I'm working from home today so the inspectors can take a look at my electric and permit it or not, plus the insulation will get picked up, and a few things are getting delivered. Pretty busy for a friday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….spent most of the night in this computer chair…not sure how safe I'd be in the shop, today.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps and…. drum roll…










HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

Bandit… you sure get a lot done in a day.

Gene… Happy BD to Phyl. I hope the effect of the shots lasts a long time for her.


----------



## ssnvet

> OMG, she unleashed the flying monkeys on his @$$.....
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## diverlloyd

The flying monkey will be my new child's holloween costume st least once.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Excitement for the morning…. just borrowed this pig from our maintenance crew










and drilled a 1" dia. hole in 3/4 AL plate.

Quite the beasty little thing… scary amounts of torque…. we had to clamp it, as the mag chuck wouldn't pull through the AL plate with a steel plate placed behind it. Chewed through that AL like buttah


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that would come in handy sometimes.


----------



## ssnvet

Having nearly broke my wrist with a 7 amp DeWalt spade handle drill on a couple of occasions, I've become quite shy about chucking big bits into hand drills. Especially when it comes to drilling metal.

I likey big beastie powah tools.


----------



## bandit571

Have used those Mag-drills a few times….drilling new bolt holes in Red Iron I beams….when the supplier forgot..

Flying Baboons ( Oz, The Great & Powerful) are a might scarier…and bigger. At least more than a Talking, flying Monkey in a Bell Hop's uniform…

Garage sale ad for today,,,the only one that said "TOOLS".....an empty torch, and a few weed eaters? Really?

Save my money and go to menard's later….


----------



## diverlloyd

If you tip the bell hop monkeys will they leave you alone?

I have helped rebuild 4 large reactors that had 10000 3/4" tubes that had to be cut,hammered out and then reamed out by hand with a 3/4" reamer on a Milwaukee hole hawg. That 20000 holes and if it gets away from you it's dangerous. I bent mine and gave it to my super super worthless shift boss( he did absolutely nothing besides work on a keg for his house while supposedly getting more done on the reactor then anyone else) watched it hang up and throw him off some scaffolding. This was after him telling us it was easy. He ended up getting fired for falsifying time sheets for two years. 12 hour days 7 days a week for two years and only showing up for 30-45 minutes a day. Real lazy P.O.S. the place he was working at you had to sign in and out they caught it after they received a bill for labor after the job was 8 months behind. If you get paid for 8 hours give 8 hours of work. Also watched him put a check valve on a steam line backwards because he knew his welds would hold and if he tested it with the check valve backwards it would test good since now pressure would get past the check valve. Busted him out on that in front of the owner, inspector and plant manager. That some dangerous stuff there a steam line blowing up because of his laziness. Well that's my rant just shows a kiss ass can keep a job for years doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## bandit571

Hauled one plank to the shop, this morning….Lunch was just a sammich and my usual pills. I suppose I should do a little IN the shop after a bit….


----------



## rhybeka

headache is kicking back up. I had hot dogs and chips for lunch. might need pills and a nap.


----------



## ssnvet

> reamed out by hand with a 3/4" reamer on a Milwaukee hole hawg.
> - diverlloyd


Yup… a hole hawg will produce some scary torque. We bolt up hardwood 6×6 headers onto 6×6 stringers and use a hole hawg to drill 3/4" holes through the two layers with big ship auger bits. We have 10' long saw horses that we lay these jobs out on and because the auger bit was dull, our guy was standing up on top practically sitting on the hole hawg to get the holes bored (where a self feeding ship auger bit shouldn't require any downward force once it bites in). It was only a short while untill it bound up on him and literally threw him off the saw horse to the concrete deck. He was sore for a few days, but got off lucky as that could have been a lot worse.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had to drill a few hundred 5/8" holes in 13mm plate for a trommel screen and I screwed 3' of 3/4" pipe into the side of it and slide 1" pipe (I think) over that with a hole drilled and nut welded on for a clamping handle to adjust the height. This allowed the weight of the drill & pipe to rest on the ground with a 3' -5' torque are to prevent it getting away from me. I still have one floating around somewhere but it doesn't get used too often, when it does there's not alot else that's up to the task. I do, however, have an even older B&D 1405 3/4" drill that weighs ~ twice what a hole hawg weighs and it only spins at 375rpm and can be really dangerous if you let it get away from you. Mine's missing the top plate that's tapped for a 3/4" pipe to get two hands on it far apart. That particular drill is also used as a mag-drill motor in a few offering from B&D.


----------



## diverlloyd

It got away from me once and I figured out I could put a piece of pipe in the side handle hole and another in the tube sheet and that would keep it from hurting me. That was adopted by all the other workers to.


----------



## bandit571

Taught this way back in the 60s….simple as 1









2..









3….









Sometimes, I had to adjust the angle of the saw..









Got the four corners milled…will fine tune when the glue up is ready to go..









And sawed the two uprights on the sides of the drawer opening..









Got one edge to match the other….then had to go and run some errand..pay some bills..usual Friday stuff..


----------



## ssnvet

If I'm drinking To-kill-ya straight up (we'll, on ice) do I get to run around the house speaking really bad Spanish loudly?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, have you already started drinking the tokillya?
I drill my big holes with my Milwaukee Magnum 1/2" drill. Gotta use the extra handle.


----------



## ssnvet

Hola muchachos… mas tequila, vaminos!!


----------



## bandit571

One tip, learned the hard way..do NOT use a "death-grip" on those type of drills.. Loosen the grip a bit, while still being able to both control the drill, AND able to let go…quickly. Once you let go of the trigger, most drills will stop.

Better to stand there laughing at the drill as it spins around…..than go to the ER for a broken wrist or arm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If I m drinking To-kill-ya straight up (we ll, on ice) do I get to run around the house speaking really bad Spanish loudly?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


C…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Uhhhh….
Whaaa….


----------



## rhybeka

Late to bed, early to rise… something like that. Trying to figure out which way to run the interior sheathing (horizontal or vertical) to get the least amount of waste. The math alone should put me back to sleep


----------



## rhybeka

Would you guys use a vapor barrier between unfaced rock wool and 1/2" ply sheathing??


----------



## boxcarmarty

How much rain ya got Monte???


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty boring here. Just wet enough to keep me from mowing the lawn.


----------



## rhybeka

I have more than that just in dew this morning!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Pretty boring here. Just wet enough to keep me from mowing the lawn.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I got mine done Wed. and Thurs. (all three yards) in anticipation it hits eastern Va. Glad I did as it's been wet here also.


----------



## rhybeka

It looks like it will be here tomorrow and Monday. Not sure how much you are sending tho.


----------



## bandit571

Vapour barrier is a good idea.

Horizontal IF the walls are 8' tall..

Morning to ya…computer is waiting until I type out the entire sentence, BEFORE it shows up on the screen…


----------



## rhybeka

Walls are 6'3" tall. Having to cut all sheets down 21" and some so they fit. Trimmed a piece to fit one side of the doorway, and went to plug my phone in. Found out the outlets on the back side are not getting power. Only thing I've done since they installed is put insulation in. I don't think that would cause an outage.


----------



## rhybeka

Nevermind. Just a gcfi that wasn't reset after testing.  hopefully most of you are enjoying the sun!

I picked up a roll of 6mil black plastic for vapor barrier. I wasn't sure if it is necessary with the house wrap or not


----------



## firefighterontheside

There are arguments for both. Some say you should only vapor barrier the outside. They say you'll trap vapor in between when you do both. In detached shop, I'd say housewrap is sufficient. When I'm insulating odd height walls, I buy the continuous rolls and cut the length I need.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two boys soccer games down. Both at same time. One more game for Sean at 12:45. It was easier when only one played soccer. Cindy will love it when I'm at work and both are playing at same time.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool fall type of day here. About 50° now and should get to the mid to upper 70's today.

In the shop working on more pine furniture and have a cribbage board to make. Better keep at it.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually got the front yard mowed before I got rained out again.


----------



## rhybeka

> There are arguments for both. Some say you should only vapor barrier the outside. They say you'll trap vapor in between when you do both. In detached shop, I'd say housewrap is sufficient. When I'm insulating odd height walls, I buy the continuous rolls and cut the length I need.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 Yeah that's what I was reading and hearing from one person. Just nothing definitive. I'm ready to start nailing the sheathing up and don't want to have to pull it down soooo I better make a decision and stick with it.


----------



## ssnvet

House wrap on outside between siding and sheathing (sheds water, but breaths) vapor barrier on the warm side (keeps warm air in). Any moisture that gets past VB needs to pass to exterior. If you put VB on outside, moisture will condense on the interior side, get trapped and cause mold.

Back in shop for first time in 2 weeks


----------



## bandit571

Was actually in a Home Depot today….ordered an insert for the cabinet,,,$148, free delivery to my house. Will be here in 10 days…grrrrr. Picked an almost clear 1×6 x 6' Pine board while I was waiting on the Boss…will use that to build the rest of the drawer..was too nice of a day to sit around the house.


----------



## rhybeka

@matt just housewrap between osb sheathing and Hardieplank on the outside, then rock wool, and it seems 6 mil plastic on the inside then 1/2" ply wall skin with paint.

I'm sucking at cutting the electrical holes. Part of the issue is the 1/2 in ply has been out in the weather tarped and off the ground, but it has gotten a bowl in it or just warped. So I measure down 27" and over 12" and cut it and I see 3/4" of stud material /sigh/


----------



## mojapitt

Seriously, if they are on my side of the property line, can't I eat them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would pluck and cook them first.


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over…GrandBRATS are here. may have to go to the shop, and hide out..

Monte needs a new T-shirt…
"If I can catch you, I can eat you"??

Probably just lay an egg….


----------



## ssnvet

Leopard Wood pen for our friend Dean…




























This wood is amazing. And if you look at it under a loop the detail just blows your mind.

A little fussy to finish. But the results were worth the effort.


----------



## Mean_Dean

It looks amazing, Matt! I can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's pretty neat wood. I've got a chunk that I use for inlays.


----------



## DanKrager

I had 2" foam insulation over my bonus room ceiling and I had vapor barrier (visqueen) all stapled up as one piece 24' x 16'. Sheet rockers wanted me to take it down because in their experience in this area it CAUSED a water problem. So I took it down.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

House wrap allows the water vapour to exit to the outside of the wall…..

When we were building those Butler building ( steel siding, steel liner/wall panels) we always stapled the foil faced insulation together, with the facings to the inside on the building.

I don't care how how it was on those days…I always covered everything up on me….that yellow insulation could make me itch just walking by….


----------



## bandit571

Computer is having serious lag times….need to find a way to fix it….

Having trouble with the college score boards on MSN right now…..

Grandparents day present to me, was the Dr. Strange DVD/Blue Ray…..may watch it a second time, if things don't straighten up…


----------



## rhybeka

Seems it could still go either way? I think it will help Keep the rock wool in place but so will the ply sheathing. I started putting up some of the 6 mil on the short wall. As if cutting two double gang boxes wasn't enough conternation. Not sure if I didn't see the clear roll or they didn't have it in that size but I ended up with black. Picked up a box of 1" staples for my staple gun. Think I'm going to sleep so I can get an early start


----------



## firefighterontheside

The good thing about clear is that you can see through it.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful pen, Matt! 
Rust hunt today, picked up a corner brace for $10 and 5 wall hooks.


----------



## bandit571

Computer was off-line for a while…being defragged….snuck down to the shop..made a mess..









Should have seen the floor, before it was swept up….fine tuning on a few joints, and a couple new ones made..









Got this side almost done..









Need to do this side…at least the one leaning…outside corners are all done…Also need to make two joints for this board..









That will go along the bottom of the drawer opening. 









Will add a thin plywood floor to these places…
Computer back on….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..must have missed the Time Bell ring? Goodnight, and time to go home…

"Keep on choogling.."


----------



## Gene01

Great looking pen, Matt. Love the style and color. 
Keep tuning, Bandit. You're making sweet music already. That's going to be a nice fire place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Gonna pick up some more oak logs today. Probably have termites in it like the one on my mill now. Not sure what I'll use it for. Can't sell it to my horse stall guy. Probably cut into slabs and spray with boron.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!

IF I can wake up…I might try the shop, again….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

We've got a beautiful warm sunny day going. Makes me feel a little guilty to see all the water woes down in the Carolinas.

I'm thinking about turning a bottle stopper… or retrieving some borrowed ladder jacks and staging in prep. for the last of the trim repairs.

Hmmmmm…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ been working off and on since 7 am and haven't gotten anything done. Well I got The first panel up and then realized I'd have to take it off because the light plates dont fit  this would be why you use screw boys and girls. /sigh/

Matt that Tiger wood pen is awesome 

Good luck with the logs, Bill.

Guess I better go back to trying to get this ply off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I loaded up 3 logs. While unloading my A frame fell down from standing and landed on a log. Cracked a timber in half. I may have muttered something about a wracklefratcher. Now I have to rebuild it. Liam lost his music book and was supposed to work off the money it cost to buy a new one, so he worked for me all morning. He learned to drive and operate the tractor. Of course I was sitting on the wheel well next to him to supervise.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Coast Guard crews rescue 10 beagles from flood waters.










I guess the pups decided to go for a swim….....!


----------



## bandit571

Bought pencils for the shop…short screws for cleat install in the OddLots Project….and some new shoes for ME..

A certain spot on the right leg is very sore, today…...Intersection a block from the house was having a "Road Rage Fight" Too sore to walk around the corner to see how it turned out….and it it way too HOT outside, anyway..


----------



## firefighterontheside

MO task force 1 has rescued numerous animals along with over 100 people.


----------



## firefighterontheside

With these young boys, we get free pencils by the dozens. Of course those pencils aren't allowed to be used at school, so I always have pencils in the shop with super heroes and Pokémon on them.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, how do the boys get free pencils? And, why aren't they allowed at school?


----------



## firefighterontheside

They get pencils at parties and other events. Can't use them at school because they are not #2 or at least don't say #2.


----------



## bandit571

A little bit got done..









Left side is fitted up…which just leaves this…for now..









A fixed shelf below this this…will wait until the heater arrives…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> With these young boys, we get free pencils by the dozens. Of course those pencils aren't allowed to be used at school, so I always have pencils in the shop with super heroes and Pokémon on them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I bought a big box of pencils at an auction a while back fer a dollar, I gave a handful to 'lil Dan and I'm still sharpening the rest…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a few handfuls of organ/piano keys the seem to be ebony, or at least that's what we're gonna call it. If any pen turners, or anybody, would like to kick in a few bucks fer shipping, I'd be happy ta toss 'em yer way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The piano/organ keys measure out a 3/8'' square for 2 1/2 inches…..


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe make a cutting board Marty


----------



## CFrye

> I have a few handfuls of organ/piano keys the seem to be ebony, or at least that s what we re gonna call it. If any pen turners, or anybody, would like to kick in a few bucks fer shipping, I d be happy ta toss em yer way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, I would, except that may result in divorce papers being filed! :-/


----------



## CFrye

Maybe you could hang on to a few for me? I'll pick 'em up at the next WoodStick you host. :-D


----------



## mudflap4869

*DO NOT ENABLE AN ADDICT!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

They can't take up that much space. You could keep them in your sock drawer. Jim would never know.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Mark!


----------



## mojapitt

Take 'em Candy. A couple extra pieces of wood won't make much of a difference.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday Mark…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday mark


----------



## CharlesNeil

happy birthday Mark


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Mark!

Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday gets here…...grrrrrrrr.


----------



## CFrye

He says 'addict' I say 'collector'. 


> They can't take up that much space. You could keep them in your sock drawer. Jim would never know.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmmm, maybe I could hide them in *his* sock drawer!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Mark!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Mark!


----------



## rhybeka

I still have those pieces of ebony from Charles I need to work into a project. Ebony in a pen would be cool but isn't it brittle to turn??


----------



## ssnvet

> The piano/organ keys measure out a 3/8 square for 2 1/2 inches…..
> - boxcarmarty


This is a bit small for all but the 7mm slim line pens and even then the hole will have to be drilled dead center. I've found that the best way to do this is to center the stock in a four jaw chuck and then drill it on the lathe.

I find it hard to get my drill press dead plumb, because of the way I built the table… but have no motivation to make a new table.


----------



## theoldfart

"He says 'addict' I say 'collector'. "

That's a very fine distinction Candy. My wife thinks they are synonymous!


----------



## bandit571

Road Rage Street Fight yesterday….about a block or two from the house….toady the cops were out all over the place..talking to anyone who might have seen something..or swung something…

Un-eventful road trip today…..got lunch out of it, too. then a walkabout downtown…left an offer for a Stanley 71 - 1/2 someone had made into a coat hanger rack….also got a little more done on the Project….almost ready to glue & clamp it up….will take about every clamp I have in the shop…

Not too bad, for a Monday…


----------



## bandit571

Need to "up-date" the Build Blogs…...and get things caught up…maybe after Supper?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Log loader 2.0 is done. This one is white oak and about twice as heavy as the first. Gotta go load up 7 long logs tomorrow morning. I really need the cool weather and then I'll be sawing a lot of logs.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser..









Will need a few extra hands…to glue and clamp the face frame together….will attach to the case later…with counter-bored screws and plugs.
.








Knobs and hinges were picked out, today…









Three hinges per door….same knob for the doors and the drawer…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Cat gets into substation-and knocks out power to most of NOLA.

If it's that easy to put most of a large city out of action, what could a bad actor with bad intentions do…......?

(Something to ponder during your next power outage…...)


----------



## rhybeka

Watching a Paul Sellers vid. He's making me want to build a bench. Oh wait! I already do xD


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I got a $#!+ load of them hinges, in fact, I think I threw some away the other day, come and git ya some…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Log loader 2.0 is done. This one is white oak
> - firefighterontheside


White oak is good, steel is better…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mill won't cut steel.


----------



## mojapitt

> My mill won't cut steel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Although I seen it tried a couple times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My mill won't cut steel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Although I seen it tried a couple times.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes you did.
Knock on wood….hasn't happened since it's been here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was another great day here. Perfect weather for me.

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes. Even was treated to a date night downtown on a Monday.


----------



## rhybeka

Very nice Mark! Happy belated B-day


----------



## Gene01

Phyl﻿ had a wonderful birthday celebration. Our boys prepared and grilled great Surf and Turf meal. Crab legs, big shrimp, and scallops. The "Turf was a huge 2" thick Porterhouse, lightly grilled and sliced into strips. Almost Steak Tartare. The sides were salads, corn on the cob, and some of the best scalloped potatoes I've ever tasted. Her cake was a lemon cake wit﻿h vanilla ice cream. Not a wimpy cake, either. A nice heavy, moist and rich one with lemon icing.

She enjoyed the meal immensely, as did everyone.

We left Tucson at 06:00 yesterday and got home at 11:00. Good to be back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Gene, my mouth is watering. Sounds like a great meal.
Good morning everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All that food sounds good Gene, but now ya made my laptop hungry…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Gene… that sounds like a feast fit for a king.

Marty… throw some hinges in the box while your at it.

Hockey night in Mainiac land last night and we're now 2-0 for the season. We're convinced that one of the refs has it out for us, as we again had 8 penalties, with a guy ejected from the game (with a one game suspension). I honestly don't think that we're a dirty team, and other refs let all of these minor infractions go. I'm starting to call them falling down penalties. When someone on the other team falls down, if we have a player within 10', their going to the box. It's hockey, I thought it was supposed to be competitive :^(


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt sounds like you are playing soccer they have the best actors and actresses in the world. Fall down hold their knee and cry out in pain. As soon as the other team is pentilized it's like magic they are fine and back up and running.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….slept wrong, one shoulder isn't working so good..

Anyone want to help with a glue up, today is the day….and,IF I have enough clamps, and the room, will also glue up the panel for the top….Start time just after Lunch….


----------



## mojapitt

Since the hurricane left yesterday, I guess today's heavy rain is just our normal pattern again.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds yummy, Gene!
Doe, you asked about William. He's doing a happy dance today, after finding out that Lisa and James will *not* be going to the Carolinas for disaster assistance. He was doing a different kind of dance a few weeks ago when he found a nest of rattlesnakes in his shop. He killed one adult and 4 babies that day. A few days later found the shed skin from another baby. His shop smells like moth balls.


----------



## Gene01

Wow! Rattlesnakes in the shop is not good.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't quite as "bad" to do as I thought..Most of the clamps ..








Had to dig out a few others…









Had to keep reminding myself I was working from the "inside" of the frame….









Hmmm..used them all up..

Laid out the parts to make the top of the case….need to bring a e-cord to the shop, have a lot of work for the circular saw to do…...NO, I am NOT ripping 60" of 3/4 Ash with a handsaw..three times. 









Crosscuts as well..









As one of the three boards is a little too long..









Taking a cool-down break…may get back after the shop, and ME cool down…


----------



## firefighterontheside

No rattlesnakes to speak of here. Loaded up 4 more 20 foot white oak logs onto the trailer. New loader works well. Problem is that I run out of room on the trailer.


----------



## rhybeka

snakes and spiders oh my! I've been seeing spiders between my new/old shed and the garden repository. /shiver/ friends of mine keep finding snakes but they are in the country and are prone to that.

I would've been doing the same dance as William!


----------



## mudflap4869

50 years ago (when I was immortal and in my 20s) I caught rattlesnakes to eat. Today ( at 70) if I see any kind of snake, I need to change my undies. Copperheads are found in abundance around here, with rattlers thrown in just to spice it up a bit. There were no poisonous snakes in the Puget Sound area of Washington, until the 80s, when some idiot turned a few lose near Tacoma. Eastern Washington has always been a snake hunters paradise.


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't get to my little 6" saw…that frame is in the way…









So..I brought the other Vintage saw to the shop…it even has a 10' cord!









Craftsman 7-1/4" saw, with an Irwin rip blade…for now. 









One rip cut was done..all the crosscuts were done…even the one for the drawer front









Now I have to wait…until the frame is out of the way…need the bench as I have edges to joint..









Was going to do two rip cuts…wasn't enough width..









I have a 3/4" thick frame to add to the front….IF I make the 1-1/2" wide rip (to remove a knot) I won't have much, if any, overhang….besides what I would lose with jointing the edges…..Nasty knot will go to the back edge of the top….out of sight, out of mind.

Not too bad…for 3 hours sleep, last night?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been at Dad's today clearing out some brush, didn't find no snakes, but there was so much sweat on my glasses that I couldn't see much of anything…..


----------



## mojapitt

You were sweating Marty? That could cause people (like Randy) to talk bad about you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here again. Busy all day but not a lot accomplished.

Found an honest seller on e-bay. Had shipping label done ready to ship to me the next day. Was in a car accident and spent a week in the hospital. Sent a message today that they are re-shipping tomorrow and gave me a full refund as well.


----------



## johnstoneb

Got home Sunday evening from 8 days on the Salmon River. Doing a lot of this and eating well.










some people say I don't have both oars in the water and this may prove it.


----------



## Festus56

Sounds like a good time was had Bruce !!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bruce!

Wow Mark! That's awesome on their part 

Honestly by the look of my inbox it doesn't look like I even worked yesterday.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a fiver, Bruce. Great fun.

Mark, that's amazing in this day and age. Good on him.


----------



## bandit571

Errands to run….Heart Monitor came today….love to see how THAT will do in the shop…

Too nice of a day to sit around the house..


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a spammer running around today….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, seems these monitors have gone wireless….looks like I'll need to shave, again….been scratching the just growing back stuff for 5 weeks, now.

Dean, IF you hurry, you can have Spam for lunch…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sounds good, Bandit-where is it?!


----------



## CFrye

Looks like an adrenaline rush, Bruce!
Mark, that is a good eBay story. 
Bill, is it the log loader (or the size of the trailer) that is limiting your load?
Monte, how is Lena liking her job at Olive Garden?


----------



## mudflap4869

I AINT GONNA!!


----------



## bandit571

Dean: someone called Manuraj…selling rings….

Errands finally have been run. Stiles for the two doors on the OddLots Project have been ripped to width….frame is out of the clamps….no motivation left..


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, your old neighbors moved here!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look what came in the mail today!!



















It looks even more amazing in person!

Matt, thank you so much for turning this pen for me! I need to make a holder for it-maybe a white oak base, with 2 uprights for it rest on. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Gene01

That's gorgeous, Dean, you lucky devil.
Well done, Matt.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> That s gorgeous, Dean, you lucky devil.
> Well done, Matt.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks, Gene!

Took me a minute to figure out how to operate it…..!

(The top piece lowers and raises the cartridge, not the bottom one!)


----------



## rhybeka

Very nice Dean/Matt!!

Just glad to be home. One more day of work then six days of shop work.


----------



## mudflap4869

The temp topped out at 106 earlier today. Now it is down to 98, and still to hot to do anything outside. I still aint gonna.


----------



## ssnvet

I actually turned that pen 3 times. First time there was a hidden split in the blank. So I started over with a new brass tube and the other half of the blank. Then I just couldn't get a good shine on the finish, so I tried wax over the CA glue, but that showed finger prints, so I tried to strip the wax and put more CA glue on but wound up with tiny white specs in the deeper pours. So I turned down 0.005" deeper, re-sanded and started over with CA glue… but this time let it dry longer between coats. Turned out pretty nice in the end. Glad you like it. The wood is amazing.


----------



## ssnvet

Let's all sing it together….

Red, red wine, stay close to me
Don't let me be alone
It's tearing apart
My blue, blue heart

:^p

Guess what we chased our Chicken Marcella down with?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 55° today and all clouds. Thought it may rain but not yet.

That is a pretty pen Dean. Good job Matt. Sounds like me doing some things several times to get it right.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## mojapitt

Bill says LJs won't open for him. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, working fine for me. Bills crazy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Spent all day in training for propane emergencies. It was mid 90's. Not. A fun times to be in full PPE in the hot sun. When this was scheduled, it was assumed September would not be so hot. Kinda fun though.


----------



## bandit571

LJs was down for a bit….Cricket was cleaning house….spammer is gone.

Helps to turn a hose to spray them, and cool off?


----------



## rhybeka

Stopped while I was ahead.


----------



## Festus56

I will never forget that day years ago when I was in propane Christmas tree training the first time. An adrenaline rush for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The last time I did this training was probably 20 years ago. Definitely good to refresh.


----------



## Festus56

Good to keep up on training of any kind. Hope it can keep everyone safer.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, is your image sideways or the outlet?


----------



## bandit571

Marnin….


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy >.< the picture is sideways. I fell asleep not too long after I posted so - sorry :\ I only have one piece of sheathing up so it looks a bit funny against the vapor barrier.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 44° after overnight rain shower this morning.

Went back to the sawmill yesterday and got some more material for the furniture I am helping him build. These things are heavy. All 1.25" sides and tops. Drawers and doors are 1" solid wood. The big dresser is 54" tall, 39" wide and 25" deep with 5 big drawers in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be 95 again today. Too hot for picking up more logs, but I will unload the trailer today.


----------



## Gene01

Blood test for PSA today. Good thing no appt necessary. Don't know when I'll get there. Woke up with a bad case of the runs. Gonna wait to make that 45 minute drive till the Immodium does it's thing. Gotta get it done, though. Have another appt with the cancer doc next week. Been 4 years since the laser procedure. PSA has been good ever since. Hoping this is the last time I'll need to see him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This finishnail was in my tire. Does that count as woodworking?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry bout the runs. That's not good for a long drive. I hope it IS the last time you have to see him.


----------



## bandit571

Nap #2 is over…nap #1 was all that much….have to go and check on that offer I made at the Antique Mall….The Boss wants to see that one room a seller has FILLED with record albums….uh..oh….

Heater insert will be here tomorrow, via Buster Brown. About the same time as I will be in the Cardio Doc's office..28 miles away.

Need about 30-40 more hours to get the Project done…...need to actually stay home and do some work on it..

Bill: finish nail holes are easy to plug back up…..LARGE bolts with washers ( road debris) can't….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, they did a plug/patch from the inside. I'm good to go now.


----------



## Gene01

> This finishnail was in my tire. Does that count as woodworking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Finish carpentry counts.


----------



## Gene01

You fire guys should get a kick outta this one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This finishnail was in my tire. Does that count as woodworking?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I recommend a #10 common…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good 4 hour nap after getting home from work this morning.

Cute picture Gene.

Bill, Walnut logs don't care how hot it is. That's why God made water.

Marty, are you sweating again today?


----------



## bandit571

Heart monitor is all charged up, and installed on me…..I have to carry a "smart phone" all the time…keeping it within 10' of the sensor/monitor…going to be a "fun" 30 days…..


----------



## Festus56

That is cool Gene. I have been dumped on before but not on purpose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, someone beat me to the walnut logs. That's ok. I don't like it, but it's ok. I've got way too many logs and more coming.


----------



## mudflap4869

A balmy 97 degrees and 49% wet at 2 PM. Can't wait for the 5 PM top out. But shouldn't get more than 5-6 degrees hotter. With a large fan going in the shop we are about to fight over who gets to work in front of it. Might have to go to Lowe's for another one.


----------



## bandit571

This little wall-hanger is what I made an offer on…









Closer look?









Just needs a little tune up….still waiting to here from the seller…


----------



## theoldfart

Don't mean to be a kill joy but we had a fireman killed out here by badly placed drops. That stuff has a lot of momentum and it knocked down large trees a few people were hurt.


----------



## ssnvet

Well after 9.5 months of planning, designing, reverse engineering, drafting, sourcing, purchasing, fabricating, assembling, wiring, programming, testing, troubleshooting, modifying, re-testing, tweaking and QC checking, the automatic assembly machine that I was tasked with cloning (with improvements) is out on the shop floor spitting out 500 perfect parts per hour (and soon to be sped up ~20%).

This has been a very looooooong haul. I knew logically we would pull it off. But the process took three months longer than expected. But then again, apart from 80% of my part time machinist's time, we didn't have anybody dedicated or hired to do this project. It was essentially filler work. I gave my boss a dart board budget of $30K (not including labor) to build the machine and outsource the program mods, and we came in 12% under at $26K (which included the purchase of several tools and mill tooling items).

The old machine crapped the bed yesterday, so we are up and running in a nick of time.

By contrast the machine we cloned cost $200,000 and took 8 months for the automation contractor to get working right.

Here's a pretty good video of the old machine in action. I'll only leave it up for a couple days though, as we consider it proprietary (and we know our products are being knocked off in China).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Matt. Nice work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kevin, no doubt about it. That's a lot of weight coming down to be in the wrong place, especially when there's trees just waiting for the trigger to fall. Trees are the number one killer of wildland firefighters.


----------



## bandit571

Was over 90 degrees outside, today..

General T'So's Chicken for supper….

Waitng for the shop to cool down a bit, and Supper to settle…and see what I can do IN the shop…


----------



## diverlloyd

Hot and humid here. 2 hours relaying out and cutting dovetails tails. Now on to the pins I made a table saw jig and will use that cut the pins maybe. 7 drawers with 8 tails equals 64 tail cuts per drawer with a total of 448 tailcuts. That's a couple of cuts in 2 hours not to bad I don't think. Also killed a couple mosquitos and a couple of them got me. Usually use 99.99% deet but with a new baby I'm not using any chemicals to keep them away.


----------



## bandit571

My "Cardio" is done for today…









5' long Ash planks vs 2' long No. 8 Jointer plane…









57-3/4" long, by 16" wide top for the project….not even enough room to sweep the floor…









Between the Ash boards, and the clamps and cauls…weigh almost as much as I do…


----------



## ssnvet

Mrs. Mainiac had oven pre-heating while she took our youngest to a High School event and left me a note to put to pans of chocolate chip banana bread in the oven and to set the timer for 55 min.

55 min. later the timer went off and the pans are still full of wet batter.

Turns out our oven has failed. Neither oven or broiler will fire up.

Ugh!


----------



## bandit571

Breaker?


----------



## ssnvet

nope… it has power.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, are you sweating again today?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep…..


----------



## bandit571

I have been fighting this monitor stuck to my chest for quite a while, this evening. No wires needed, little device is stuck to a strip…has a battery..that seems to run down a bit fast. Getting the next unit to snap in place…is a real PITA. Then the cell phone that comes with it..tattles on me…...going to be a LONG 30 days..

something for Candy:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Experimenting with some Rustolium countertop paint on some tops that I built, jury is still out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Note the brightness of my new LED's


----------



## GaryC

118 in the shop. Guess I'll start working about 2 in the morning…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, it's a crisp 74* in mine with the air on…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only went in the shop a few times today. As hot as it was outside, it stayed pretty cool in there.
Only supposed to be 80 tomorrow. I think fall is coming.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think fall is coming.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't look at me like that.


----------



## Festus56

I been sending cooler weather east. Should be there soon.


----------



## CFrye

Cool video, Matt! Sucks, about the oven. Did you take the batter to a neighbor? 
Thanks for the pics, Bandit! What is their asking price on the router plane 'coat hook'?
Jim made a sign. It has been positioned outside the house door to discourage delivery personnel from knocking on the door (and running away) when packages are delivered. He says it's for me.










Would y'all please tell him to post this in his projects! He finished this ash end grain cutting board today.


----------



## Festus56

You should post that as a project Jim. That is nice!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Post it Jim. I see 56 different pieces of wood. I like the pieces with dark and light wood. Looks like the storms of Jupiter.


----------



## bandit571

"Wake the flock up!" It be F R I D A Y !

Candy: $32…..have made a counter offer, waiting to hear back…..may take another $30 to restore it…that bench vise screw? $65…I think. way to big for my bench vise…


----------



## Gene01

> Experimenting with some Rustolium countertop paint on some tops that I built, jury is still out…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Didn't know there was such a thing as counter top paint. But, I don't get out much.

Post it Jim. It's too nice not to share.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd never heard of counter top paint either. What's special about it? Is it liquid Formica?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is a paint (not epoxy) that is suppose to be durable and scratch resistant…..










https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/countertop-paint/


----------



## Gene01

Let's see what the jury says after their deliberations. Learn something new every time I come here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My daughter used some on her bathroom counter a couple of months ago, and said there is no scratches. Her only issue is her husband sat something on it before the 3 day cure time and left a ring on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 3 pieces pictured are MDF and was coated last night…..


----------



## diverlloyd

So the new migraine medicine doesn't seem to be doing anything. Day 6 of this one and it's getting worse usually they are bad at day 2-4 this stuff is prolonging them not real fun. Add in the new baby stuff that the mother in law washed (she used deft after I told them not to buy it due to the strong fragrance). It takes three washes to get the stench out. It would be nice to finish the dovetails today but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## bandit571

The "smart phone" half of this monitor has gone..stupid….somehow lost who I am? Need to call the people who runs this, and wake them up..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi…. 
Happy Friday!!
Bye


----------



## rhybeka

Whew! Hey all  taking a break and waiting on the SO to return for some help heaving this 1/2" sheet of ply around, they are a bit unweildly.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka try this


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks AJ! I'm not very good at knot tying :/ I was just getting very tired with the heat and been moving and lugging stuff since 9am. I've since cleaned up and packed it in for now. Once the front moves through I may go back out.


----------



## bandit571

Windier than a Congressman on election trail…..or Foghorn Leghorn ( is there a difference?)

Rain showers rolling through, now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if there is a knot to know it would be this one


----------



## Mean_Dean

I love Foghorn Leghorn!!


----------



## bandit571

Problem with the Heart Monitor…the Samsung "Smart Phone" is FUBAR….they are sending a replacement out…will restart things on Monday. Top of the project is out of the clamps….face frame has been installed, needs plugs made and glued in.

Top now resides in it's chosen spot, and is tacked down….ends need trimmed. needs flattened

Film @ 2300 ZULU…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit are you saying the smart phone got stupid.


----------



## rhybeka

It's pouring here!!


----------



## theoldfart

I say, I say, that's Foghorn *T* Leghorn folks.


----------



## mojapitt

Foghorn is awesome


----------



## bandit571

Phone is more like..brain dead.

Poured here for maybe 10 minutes…blue sky out there, now.

Need to go and get some photos processed.

Something weird…yesterday, all day long, no computer problems…..until I clicked onto MSN….then everything went down, locked up, some only half way running….I just let the thing sit by itself in a corner all night….this morning, everything is fine….just I haven't bothered to check on the MSN site…..maybe after I find out WHY my adblocker and MSN don't work together…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It's pouring here!!
> 
> - rhybeka


Lucky….......!


----------



## bandit571

That fireplace insert arrived today…..more weirdness….must be the theme today….we ordered and paid for ONE insert…...they sent two? exactly alike…...no bill for the second one, either….now what?

Looks like we'll get a bit more rain here, in a bit. 
Three drills in use..









These two ( counter bore, and pilot hole) and this driver..









Kind of hard on the old back to bend over enough to work on the bottom of the case, so









If I can't get to the mountain, the mountain can just come to me….









Top is out of the clamps, and tacked into place…needs trimmed a bit, right on the ends…









Drawer front was merely sitting in it's spot, being checked for fit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not a drop here, Debbie and the girls went to the Kid Rock concert, left me unattended…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ....we ordered and paid for ONE insert…...they sent two? exactly alike…...no bill for the second one, either….now what?
> 
> - bandit571


You need more wood…..


----------



## mojapitt

> .....left me unattended…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I am scared and I am 8 hours away


----------



## CFrye

> left me unattended…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are you sure? Those spy cameras can be ANYWHERE!


----------



## rhybeka

It poured for a while here but the humidity is horrible and it's not cooled off at all.


----------



## bandit571

I think Marty has stolen all my "cold Ones" all I have is Mountain Dew….and I have to hide those from Randy..

Inserts were ordered through Home Depot, shipped from California….can't blame Randy…...


----------



## mojapitt

> ....can t blame Randy…...
> 
> - bandit571


Why?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It has cooled off here. It's in the 60s and should be 50s by morning. Yay.
We loaded up the last of the white oak logs this morning and I barely sweated. That was nice. Also heard from the guy that white oak would be fine for his horse stalls, which is good news considering that's why I got the logs.

We went to a customer appreciation event for fire truck and equipment supplier. We got free stuff and food. I drove Cindy and the boys around an obstacle course in a new fire truck. Then Cindy and I got to go 110' up in an aerial platform truck called the T. rex. That was fun. Sean really liked the Airport Crash rescue truck. They ARE cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can see the T. rex in the background.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks fun Bill


----------



## DanKrager

My favorite FTL line is when he puffs up like he's about to say something really important and says, "I say, boy! You are about to exceed the limits of my medication!".

I've used that line from time to time and it works.

Dank


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of rescue equipment, I got to chase a rescue unit down our local highway for over a mile this afternoon! (Big time ambulance chaser, here-don't get to do it more than once a year or so, though…...)

They have these strobe lights on top of the vehicle that sets the traffic lights green in their direction, so they can just motor through. If you park yourself about 100-150 feet behind them, you can make all the lights also.

Wasn't the best run I've had, but it might have been the second best!


----------



## Festus56

Looks like fun Bill. Enjoy looking at new equipment, Those platforms with a jib are pretty cool.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!


----------



## mojapitt

22,000 steps in a 12 hour shift. My feet hurt.


----------



## bandit571

Boo..Who?

56 degrees outside, this morning..Brrrrrr

Morning to ya…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did we have a Rob report???


----------



## bandit571

There IS a spammer out and about this morning….Jiofisettings, by name…all the way from India….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 57 and raining. Good time for boys soccer.


----------



## bandit571

Get 1st breakfast done, may have an entire day IN the shop, today.

5 pills and a Mountain Dew…not the best of breakfasts?


----------



## Gene01

Another beautiful day in paradise. But, I'd welcome a few dreary and wet days.


----------



## mojapitt

Rain this morning. But it has been 3 days since our last rain.


----------



## mudflap4869

Who let that Damn Yankee know where we are hiding? Long time no see friend. Glad you are back.

A couple days ago it was 107 degrees, today it is 64 and showers. Typical Oklahoma weather. It can go from 80 degrees and sweaty and 6 hours later have several inches of snow on the ground. Fronts moving through during winter can drop the temp by 40-50 degrees in a matter of minutes.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! Came in from putting up vapor barrier and sheathing for some pain meds and a drink. The temp change is a godsend! I'm comfortable in shorts and a t shirt. No sweating!!


----------



## ssnvet

First day of fall is a Beauty. 68 deg, 70% humidity and a nice breeze.

Today's adventure…










Working aloft, as we used to say back in my navy days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks fun Matt.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warming up a bit today. May get to 80° and then back to the 60's tomorrow.

Hello Yankee. Been awhile, stick around and visit more.

Back to the shop. Try to get some drawers made today and hinges on a door. Hope to be ready for sanding by the end of the day.


----------



## mudflap4869

You can bet your sweet…....Bippy that you would never get me to climb that Rube Goldberg scaffolding system. I am so scared of heights that I refuse to grow more than 5' 7" tall. Besides I am smart enough to know that if I fell, I would be dead long before I hit the ground. The morticians would have to bathe me before they could do anything else. Hey just thinking about nearly makes me need that bath.


----------



## ssnvet

> Rube Goldberg scaffolding system.
> - mudflap4869


That's a 24' aluminum staging plank up there and it's rock solid. Very safe.

But just to assist you with the laxative effect…


----------



## firefighterontheside

110' up in the platform truck. Cindy felt safe because she had a ladder belt on and was attached to the platform.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam is the orange spot at the bottom of the light pole.


----------



## CFrye

Y'all are cold hearted! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charlie is in the house…4 hours of shop time…









Need to pull this thing out a bit, and I can do the other end like this one…









Ran this thing around a bit…2 door stiles needed a groove milled…









Mitresaw, cordless kind…









Rails for door #1 were too short for the big plough plane…had to wake up the Stanley 45 to make these…









And got bit by it, for my trouble…was one of them days..









Ya think…


----------



## ssnvet

> Liam is the orange spot at the bottom of the light pole.
> - firefighterontheside


That's up there

I don't like hights, but I can do them if I keep it slow and deliberate and use solid equipment.


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmm, lotta people getting high around here. Thought this was a family friendly place. 

Anyone looking for an upper body workout? This'll do it.










Cuts very straight and fast. I just finished it today.


----------



## bandit571

Fellow just down the street is having a live rock band block party….LOUD!

Second blue Gatorade about gone….left thumb is a bit on the SORE side, right now….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went auctioning today and bought a John Deere Z445… cuz I didn't have one…..

Then to my daughters fer some granddaughter birthday cake…..


----------



## ssnvet

Strawberry Margarittas are helping the aches and pains go away.


----------



## ssnvet

> John Deere Z445…
> - boxcarmarty


Funny, I hadn't figured you for a zero jockey

:^p


----------



## CFrye

That is nice, Kevin! How long is the blade? Did you get yer drill thingy, yet?
Marty, Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hafta git ya a pic tomorrow Candy, it was after dark when we got home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, how's yer wood supply???


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, the blade is 4"x48" , .042 thick with 2 1/3 TPI. It can accommodate a log width of 14",

I did get the auger bit level, hadn't had the time for pics yet. I will get to it.


----------



## bandit571

For some reason..that van is starting to go through oil….and it ain't burning any….not sure where the oil is going, nothing on the ground…nothing out the tailpipe. May have have to wait until Monday to get it checked out.

Maybe as simple as new gaskets for the valve covers….I hope…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, once you get a Z you'll never go back. Cut my grass mowing time in half.


----------



## bandit571

What is going on around the house? Walked down to the shop the other day…found something had knocked my circular saw onto the floor…..

Trouble with the van. Trouble with the Heart Monitor stuff.. and now the Living room TV just died….only 2 year old? And the computer issues….been a weird week….thought Halloween was next month….

Like Eric Burton used to sing? "We got to get out of this place…."


----------



## mojapitt

Rain, 55° with 100% humidity. Not a fan.


----------



## robscastle

The alternate propane training.

Bandit571s van maybe?


----------



## diverlloyd

> What is going on around the house? Walked down to the shop the other day…found something had knocked my circular saw onto the floor…..
> 
> Trouble with the van. Trouble with the Heart Monitor stuff.. and now the Living room TV just died….only 2 year old? And the computer issues….been a weird week….thought Halloween was next month….
> 
> Like Eric Burton used to sing? "We got to get out of this place…."
> 
> - bandit571


Sleep woodworking? If so watch your fingers


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The alternate propane training.
> 
> Bandit571s van maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


I don't think that's gonna be in our training program.


----------



## Gene01

> The alternate propane training.
> 
> Bandit571s van maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> I don't think that's gonna be in our training program.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Spoilsport.


----------



## rhybeka

@Kevin I want one! Kits are a bit expensive for me groggy now and not a priority. But maybe in a year!

Morning all!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 50° and cloudy here. Might get to 60° with a chance of rain.

Bill that would be good pump practice, Cordinate several engines at the same time. Looks to use a lot of water pretty quickly.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, morning…

Left thumb has a quarter sized bruise going on…along with the holes.

Might get moving around this afternoon-ish?


----------



## theoldfart

Beka, a lot folks more resourceful and skilled than me have fabricated their own hardware. Try googling DIY Roubo saws.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, how s yer wood supply???
> - boxcarmarty


Funny you should ask as I was just thinking about firing up my chainsaws today.

4 cords have been drying since early July. I've got another ~2 of branches and log stubs piled up that need to be cut to stve length and split for a head start on next year. And I've flagged ~8 trees to drop…. Just short on energy, time and dry Saturdays.

Still one more significant trim repair before I can call the great 2018 trim maintenance done


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sold my first real table saw that I bought. Kind of sad to see it go, but I gotta make room. It's been sitting in the garage doing nothing but having the top start to rust. The money will help me pay for the sawstop eventually.


----------



## bandit571

Chopping a few mortises in Ash….1/4 of the way done..Suppertime!


----------



## bandit571

Got half of these done…









Too tired and sore to chop the other 5 mortises…


----------



## rhybeka

I've got most of the sheathing up on the walls, save one space. One other I'm going to have to redo as it's bothering me. Going to put paint up on the long wall so I can get lumber storage mounted and start moving in. Supposed to rain most of tomorrow tho


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The money will help me pay for the sawstop eventually.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


WHAT? SAWSTOP? You'll never be a Nubby Stump, You'll never be any more then a woodworking, sawmill cutting, fire fighting, lumberjock buddy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm ok with that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> One other I'm going to have to redo as it's bothering me.
> - rhybeka


I didn't wanna say anything Beka but it's bothering me too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it bothers Bill too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to go to the neighbors yard today just to play with my zero turn… bummer…..

Candy, here's yer pic…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have a 4.25 acre lot you can try it on.


----------



## mojapitt

> One other I'm going to have to redo as it's bothering me.
> - rhybeka
> 
> I didn t wanna say anything Beka but it s bothering me too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I don't want to be inconsiderate, but it wasn't bothering me at all.


----------



## Gene01

> One other I'm going to have to redo as it's bothering me.
> - rhybeka
> 
> I didn t wanna say anything Beka but it s bothering me too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought it was wrong but didn't want to be picky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Planning to spend the whole day milling white oak.


----------



## ssnvet

> Good morning all. Planning to spend the whole day milling white oak.
> - firefighterontheside


It will stink like pee. Hence, we always called it "piss oak" when it was on the mill.

I never thought the name "White Oak" was appropriate, as the heartwood is brown. While the Red Oak heart wood has a pinkish orange color. All the 8"x8"x18' posts on my timber frame are oak. 9 red, and 2 white.


----------



## Gene01

A good buddy is sending me a fully equipped Foredom carving set up. It's fairly old but it runs well. He got it when he was gifted an entire shop from a widow who wanted the shop to go to a guy who would put it to use. 
So, I'll be rearranging to make a carving station. 
Couldn't come at a better time. I've decided to refocus to smaller work. This old body can't handle big stuff anymore.


----------



## ssnvet

> - boxcarmarty


I could really cut some moss and mushrooms with that puppy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..Monday…about says it all…

"We gotta get out of this place, if it's the last thing we ever do. We gotta get out of the place, there's a better place, for me and you"


----------



## ssnvet

> One other I'm going to have to redo as it's bothering me.
> - rhybeka


Putty and paint…

Makes us what we aint.

:^D


----------



## rhybeka

Can't argue with that, Matt! Hanging out at Panera so the SO can do homework. It's pouring here so really going to test my drainage. Pondering going to Lowe's to get paint while the SO works. I'm bored already


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I could really cut some moss and mushrooms with that puppy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


The 25 HP Kawasaki makes quick work of the yard…..


----------



## DanKrager

I read ya well, Gene. BTDT been there doing that. Rethinking size of projects.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

In an old jacket pocket, I found a 1 1/2", Phillips bugle head #8 screw with normal threads threads from the tip up to 1/2" from the head, where there are machine threads. 
Anybody know what it might be used for?


----------



## diverlloyd

Picture of it gene?


----------



## Gene01

> Picture of it gene?
> 
> - diverlloyd


its just a normal looking dry wall like screw except it's brass coated and has those machine threads.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that is interesting I have never seen one like that but I have used dual threaded tek screws. Kind of the same just different threads and head. there are some decking screws that are dual threaded.


----------



## mudflap4869

In return for the Acrophobia they caused, I was going to PM Matt and Bill pictures of myself wearing a Speedo. (I wouldn't subject the rest of my friends to such pleasure.) But I don't think they make them to fit this sexy body. Also, Candy told me that you can't PM pictures. Drat! Another good idea goes down in flames.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, DL. Can't see how the machine threads would be of any use as they're the same dia. as the woodscrew part. And, they're pretty fine for wood or composite … it seems to me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Picture of it gene?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> its just a normal looking dry wall like screw except it s brass coated and has those machine threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene,

I've seen those shipped with door knobs and deadbolt lock sets.

Bill, my Uncle is stationed at Lambert in the fire station. He says it get hectic at times, but thankfully they aren't needed frequently.

Been busy on the weekends cleaning out Mom and Dad's house. Sawdust making has taken a back seat lately. It'll ramp up at the weather cools though. But man, it's emotionally draining to work at that house.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe to add a counter sunk metal bracket to a wood frame Or…Latch install on a door's strike plate


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, my guess would be for door hardware. They give you screws that have threads like that that work weather they're going into wood jamb or a steel jamb.

Jim, that's too bad about the not pm'ing pictures. Too bad.

Cutting logs this morning. I cut the smallest logs I had this morning. It's very inefficient cutting narrow logs. I have 13 2×6s and 2 1×6s. I will use bigger logs this afternoon.


----------



## Gene01

Door hardware…by jove, I think that's it.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## CFrye

> I had to go to the neighbors yard today just to play with my zero turn… bummer…..
> 
> Candy, here s yer pic…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nice, Marty!
Bill, not that I would, but I *could* facebook Messenger that picture to you…


----------



## diverlloyd

What has been once seen can not be unseen. Just saying


----------



## StumpyNubs

Today was a ******************** day. I don't use that language often at all. So it tells you a bit about how I feel right now.


----------



## CFrye

Hopefully you didn't earn your nickname, Stumpy! It 'll get better.


----------



## mojapitt

We've all been there Stumpy. Some days you just have to grit your teeth and hope for tomorrow being better.


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday….take a nap until Tuesday, and try again…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Today was a ******************** day. I don t use that language often at all. So it tells you a bit about how I feel right now.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Sounds like it's time for barrel proof bourbon….....!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean that sounds like a 3 wise men down on the farm day.


----------



## mojapitt

A Stumpy day


----------



## boxcarmarty

> In an old jacket pocket, I found a 1 1/2", Phillips bugle head #8 screw with normal threads threads from the tip up to 1/2" from the head, where there are machine threads.
> Anybody know what it might be used for?
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's not a door hardware screw, at least nothing I've seen in the 13 years that I was a locksmith. the only double thread screws that I've ever seen has been for composite decking…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I don't think you would take that picture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished the day having milled 26 2×6s. It's amazing how heavy a real 2×6 is. Especially white oak. Also made 2 1×6s from the side wood. Only have 74 more 2×6 to cut.


----------



## mojapitt

> Candy, I don t think you would take that picture.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm not sure that the camera would take that picture


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Finished the day having milled 26 2×6s. It s amazing how heavy a real 2×6 is. Especially white oak. Also made 2 1×6s from the side wood. Only have 74 more 2×6 to cut.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whatcha building???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm selling. Somebody else is building horse stalls.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good gloomy rainy morning here. Might be a chili day, mother inlaw dropped some off. Usually she makes hers with tomato soup and or ketchup with no chili spices. She said this one she used tomato paste and a chili seasoning pack so hopefully it's edible. Either way it was very nice of her to make something and drop off to us.


----------



## bandit571

Ugly morning outside….New "Smart Phone" seems to be working..monitor is having "contact" issues.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over….Finger has had it monthly poke…readings were a bit low..add a pill…


----------



## rhybeka

Cleaning out first mortise. Bleh.


----------



## ssnvet

Purple peeps had a game last night and I got laid out flat like a pancake after a head on collision with the largest guy on our team. He's a big boy at 6'6" and about 275# and the laws of physics prevailed and I was flat on my back for several minutes before I could get oxygen in my lungs again. Feeling a bit rough today.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka don't get carried away.

It going to storm pretty bad here they are calling for flash flooding. The news is saying don't drown turn around if water is across the road.


----------



## bandit571

So that is who is sending all that Liquid Sunshine up here..I WAS just going to blame Marty, again..

5 more mortises done..









And two panels raised and dry fitted..









Raised the raised with a few hand planes..









Made a bit of a mess, in 4 hours.
.








Kind of tired and sore, again…


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ I didn't! Quit about 1pm and came home. Spent the afternoon getting a coat of paint up on the walls in a few spots so I can start moving stuff around and in. Just got showered up and am doing computer/gaming console updates. My iMac is so old it won't run the newest OS X. Kinda makes me happy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka you are better then me. I get a hammer and chisel out I get carried away.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, have you killed your Predator yet?!


----------



## GaryC

Someone tell me where to post the shop dog picture


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go to Stumpys FB page


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. Him and Carol are both doing well and still in remission. He still feels blessed to be alive 3 years after diagnosis. 6-8 months is what most people get (Senator John McCain got about 1 year). He wishes everyone the very best and wishes he could come and visit.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I went there and saw nothing. If you know how, take the picture and submit it.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I posted it to Stumpys Page. Maybe he'll come here and see it too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotcha covered Bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty. It appears I didn't actually post the picture.


----------



## diverlloyd

If we are posting shop dogs then I have one also.
Andy glad to here you and Carroll are doing well.


----------



## bandit571

I was sent to the basement, in order to get a load of towels out of the dryer, that WAS the plan..

Hour later, I came back upstairs….WITH the towels, of course….and raised panel #3 done, and installed into the frame…even prepped panel #4…..had enough fun. Also took the load of clothes out of the washer, and stuff them into the freshly emptied dryer…


----------



## bandit571

"Shop dog? No way, I might get my paws dirty…"


----------



## bandit571

Made a mess in the shop, took less than an hour..









Just to get one more panel done..









If I am going to use Paul Sellers way of raising a panel…might as well use a British made plane, right?









...Started on the last panel…monitor fell out of the shirt…









So I left this sit.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

And there seems to be a spammer about this morning…...

Morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to bed at midnight and woke up to leg spasms at 1:30. Took a double dose of my spas med. Didn't do a thing for the problem. Drank 3 fingers of Irish Mist at about 4:30, didn't do a thing to help me sleep. Worked crossword puzzles all night. Filled up two books, and exhausted myself, but still have legs jumping like a bullfrog. Considerably more than SHUCKY DARN said so far. Some of it wasn't even words. Can't afford to go to sleep now, PT appointment later this morning. ZEDDEROCKY and such noises.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is not fun Jim. Night is supposed to be for resting.

Another cool clear morning here. Even a chance of rain and snow the next couple days. Guess it is fall in MT.

I am gaining on the log style furniture. With a little luck will get some stain on them by this evening.

Here is a good one. Wonder what the rest of the story is?


----------



## mojapitt

> Here is a good one. Wonder what the rest of the story is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Makes you think that it happened more than once.


----------



## bandit571

That is the biggest reason they started installing dock-locks…..to lock the trailer to the dock….forklift driver to unlock, once he is done. Have known one truck to try and take off, before the lock was opened….ICC bumper was almost torn off the trailer.

I suppose I should try the shop, in a bit? Waiting on the Monitor's Phone to finish charging up…


----------



## rhybeka

In the shop trying to put up one of those metal wood racks. did you all used three inch lag screws on these?? The holes in the bars are really small for those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I used whatever biggest size of these that fit thru the holes. It's a torx head lag. Probably 3 inch.


----------



## ssnvet

> In the shop trying to put up one of those metal wood racks. did you all used three inch lag screws on these?? The holes in the bars are really small for those.
> - rhybeka


Rule of thumb I was taught was that the screw has to go at least 1" (preferably 1.25") into the receiving member.

So if your inside sheathing is .5", I'd suggest 1" into the stud + .5" + the thickness of the metal as a minimum.

3" may well be overkill

Another principle is that you're better off with more small fasteners than fewer large fasteners.


----------



## ssnvet

Can you believe this Kavenaugh circus? It was him and a friend… no it was 4 boys… no it was 4 boys and 2 girls (all of which say they were never at this party)... but hey why don't we just throw a donkey in there for shock effect.

Due process and the rule of law are dead… the lynch mob is back… all brought to you via. social media, ratings hound news outlets and the the no-holds-barred political protest machines… Lord help us.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maya 2006-2018


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry buddy. I know it hurts.


----------



## theoldfart

My condolences Stumpy.


----------



## Redoak49

Sorry Stumpy

Paw Prints On My Heart
You came into my life one day so beautiful and smart. 
My dear and sweet companion,
I loved you from the start.

And though I knew the time would come,
when we would have to part. 
You'll never be forgotten, 
you left paw prints on my heart.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, I am not allowed to get all sweaty for working in the shop…..Monitor no longer sticks well enough to make contact…..

But…









Panel #4 is done, installed, glue spread around, and clamps used…









Was that kind of a day. Sitting here, picking dried glue off my fingers, and letting a fan dry me off…


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy…been there, done that, know exactly how you feel…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Very sorry to hear about Maya, Stumpy…..


----------



## Gene01

Heartfelt condolences, Stumpy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I used 3"x5/16" and predrilled with a 3/16 bit. They were hex head which made it nice using the impact and finishing with a ratchet.3/4 square tubing plus the 3/4 spacer I really needed the 3" lags I also put a bit of wax on the lags. I put all the lags in the square tubing to hold the spacers then clamped the square tubing down and leveled it. Then tapped all the lags with a hammer to show the center of the hole to predrill. Drilled the center and screwed the lag in just the center hole. Rechecked for level and then did the rest. I used a 8' straight edge with a level to line up the next support to make sure they were all on the same plane. It was a pain doing it without help but the straight edge with a level and some squeeze clamps made it doable.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, sad for your loss. I was there in May with mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I used the same as Bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to hear about Maya, Stumpy. You won't ever be able to replace Maya, but hold the memories close.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey Stumpers!
Trying…again…to make a return.
Been busy.
Just got home from doing hurricane duty. This time I was not ass deep in water as in years past. This time I worked the state emergency management center as a liaison for the NC Air National Guard.


----------



## diverlloyd

Their not just pets they are our kids and family. Sorry for the loss stumpy


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy sorry to hear about Maya


----------



## firefighterontheside

DY, Did you run across any folks from Missouri Task Force 1? They are still deployed in Kingston I believe and will be until next week.


----------



## DamnYankee

No. I was on 1800-0600 in Raleigh at NC Emergency Management. But I know of them. We had help from 13 states National Guard Army and Air


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry fer yer loss Stumpy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

ROB'S BACK!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> No. I was on 1800-0600 in Raleigh at NC Emergency Management. But I know of them. We had help from 13 states National Guard Army and Air
> 
> - DamnYankee


I'm on the Task Force, but didn't get chosen for this deployment. They spent most of their time in and around Leland.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry for your shop dog loss Stumpy.

Finally ready to stain the first couple log furniture. Did a couple sample pieces and think the guy got the wrong color stain. Not even close to the existing furniture in his place. Will find out tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm so sorry, Stumpy. She was a great pup.

I went to Lowes and picked up some 1/4" 3 1/2" lags - three on each side since that's what there are holes for. There's these plastic things that go behind the bars that are about 1/2" thick then 1/2" sheathing so I'm figuring I've got about 2 1/2" biting into the 2×4. One of them is up, and plumb at least in the middle. it wandered a bit at the top because I wasn't using a long enough level. Won't make that mistake tomorrow when I put the other one up. This one is only going to span two joists if not less. I just want it for short stock / current projects. all of the longer stock will stay in the garage.

Trying to reinstall all of my adobe / MS software to an external drive. though I know it will function slower, it should keep the 'you're almost out of space' messages at bay.


----------



## bandit571

Tried a different type of saw, tonight…









9ppi crosscut…









May need a little more practice..









May need to sharpen it, sometime….


----------



## Festus56

Had help in the shop today. Just making sure it was all good.


----------



## mojapitt

Quality help there Mark.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like it is just the right size, too.


----------



## Festus56

> Looks like it is just the right size, too.
> 
> - bandit571


That is what she said too…. "I fit here"


----------



## CFrye

RIP Maya. ((((Stumpy and family))))
Beka, mine is still in the boxes in the back of the van, so I'm no help(but I am taking notes).
Fine detail inspector, Mark!
I get to take Mom for hearing aid fitting today!! She'd better not lose them!


----------



## CFrye

Marty, did you see this?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I get to take Mom for hearing aid fitting today!! She d better not lose them!
> 
> - CFrye


Good deal.


----------



## Gene01

A real cutie, Mark. Was she hard on you? 
Headed to Phoenix for what I hope is my last ck up after the prostate cancer laser procedure. Its been a few years and the numbers have all been great. Wish me luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got mandatory OT today, but only 12 hours. Problem is that Cindy went out of town for school board training. My mom is putting boys in bus this morn, getting them off bus this afternoon and hopefully Liam's coach will be picking him up for soccer tonight. I haven't worked at House 2 in many years.


----------



## ssnvet

> - Festus56


She's a cutie pie.

Sir Stumps-a-lot… So sorry to hear you lost your pooch. It's sure gotta take the wind out of your sails. You gave her true love, kindness and compassion… and now genuine heart ache. And now you will be changed forever.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..Maybe after a bit of Lunch, I can try the shop, again. rather on the cool side out side the doors…almost 60 out there…

They be combining soy beans, and picking corn around here….trees are just starting to turn…..where did Summer go?


----------



## bandit571

Ham & Cheese on Wheat Sammich for Lunch…..might even have a bit of..SPAM (tunitech..?) Maybe Dean will have a bite?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Will be a cool day with a chance of rain later.

I think the inspection went well yesterday. She even helped me take the hardware off and get it ready to stain.

Color of the stain is nothing like the other furniture in the pictures. Checking with the customer to see if he really wants the color he bought.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sorry for your loss Stumpy.

Nice looking nightstand, and a cute little quality inspector too Festus.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody need a "burning up remover"?


----------



## rhybeka

Aww Mark!

Dad and I are running to get the last few hardieplank boards up in the peak before he has to head home. Called and confirmed I can take the trim boards back without the invoice. They have it on file. Appears I need to test my compressor for leaks. Found one in the hose fitting but need to see if there is any more


----------



## DamnYankee

Recently purchased and installed Incra table saw fence.
Liking it so far.
Truly easy to make repeat cuts


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a really good deal on one a while back, but it takes up too much room for me.


----------



## ssnvet

My tribute to Barry Manilow

Meeting…. simple silly meetings.
Meetings that are meant to… waste all of my time.

Coffee…. precious potent coffee
Coffee that can help me… make meetings fly by

Meetings! Woe, woe, woe Meetings!
Meetings that can never, get anything done.


----------



## Gene01

PSA went from 0.5 a year ago to 0.2, today. I'm happy.


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser from today's Shop Follies…









Door has been "hung", drawer front and sides have their dovetails..done…

May get a blog done later…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> PSA went from 0.5 a year ago to 0.2, today. I m happy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Great.


----------



## mojapitt

> PSA went from 0.5 a year ago to 0.2, today. I m happy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Awesome Gene


----------



## ssnvet

Great news Gene


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene it was all that olive wood you have been using. Olives are healthy for you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for all the condolences. I know many of you have lost pets, some recently. So you know all about it. But man, I never thought it would be this hard! We had dogs growing up, but we were sheltered from the whole death thing. This is the first time I stood next to a vet and watched the light fade from a dog's eyes. And not just any dog, Maya was very, very special to me. She was nothing short of a child. I can't describe how empty I feel, and I fear it will be some time before things feel normal again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I can t describe how empty I feel,
> - StumpyNubs


You said it best…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally home. Got the boys in bed. I told them to go to bed because school was tomorrow. They reminded me that they are off tomorrow.
Have a guy bringing a big walnut log to the mill tomorrow. I'll try to take some pictures. Another guy is bringing logs on Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Early curfew tonight?


----------



## rhybeka

Going back to work will suck next week but I've gotten stuff done so I can't feel too bad.

@Stumpy it took us a few months before we wouldn't cry daily. Grief is different for everyone, but time does help.

Looking at Dado stacks again.Oshlun gets high marks on Amazon and the price isn't horrible.


----------



## diverlloyd

I will be very distraught when my little buddy passes but I will make her the best box I can make. The wife talked about cremating her and using the ashes for a tattoo of a paw print that way she will be a part of her. One of my gaming buddies has had to put down a fur baby every year for the last three years. I feel for him but his daughters dog is over everyday for a couple hours and he enjoys his grandfurbaby time


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ my parents dog sit for folks in their church these days so they don't have to lose another one. Degrees of separation I guess.

Thinking I need to save my pennies for the Freud set. Work on my zci skills in the meantime


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, have you seen this ?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, first I've heard of it. Thanks. Latest reports have us getting some of the effects, wind and rain, by late monday. I'm in Tucson now, headed back north today. 
The rain will be welcome. We're used to occasional winds as high as 50 mph. Predictions are they might not get that high, this time. Tucson and Phoenix may not be so lucky. Thank God for the mountains between us.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of favorite pups….










Happy Friday


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.

New filter in the furnace, furnace cleaned out. Can NOT get the pilot light to..light, can't even get the electric valve to turn from run to pilot. landlord is having a guy look at it tomorrow, he says.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,

While i know your feeling not ready, because i been here many times and it hurts like hell, i really understand.

The last thing i wanted was another dog, but you met Candy and Sweet Pea , they saved my life and filled a really empty hole .
Some where in a shelter is a little dog who needs you as much as you need them, i promise.


----------



## mojapitt

For my brothers 5th wedding next week










Some I made Matt might like




























Yes, there's mistakes to Correct


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Monte looks like you found out that the laser is fun and can use a lot of wood pieces.

A cool 36° and a few rain showers this morning. Did not get any snow yet but sure feels like it could start anytime. Will not get above 50° for the next few days. Going to have to turn the heat on in the shop I guess.


----------



## CFrye

> Gene, have you seen this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's a giant pickle storm! That's a big *dill*!


----------



## mojapitt

> It s a giant pickle storm! That s a big *dill*!
> 
> - CFrye


Me thinks Candy was in drug cabinet at work.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut a 30" walnut for a guy today. He wanted it all cut 9/4. We hit three nails all in a triangle pattern about 2" apart. Couldn't get them out, so he cut off the end of the logs with chainsaw. He didn't lose too much. The other news is that he's gonna be bringing more logs to saw in the future. Next week he is going to buy a 20" grizzly planer. I will be making use of that in the future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Nails-bad

Walnut-good


----------



## ssnvet

> We hit three nails all in a triangle pattern about 2" apart.
> - firefighterontheside


Did it wreck your blade?

Back in the stone ages when I hired and tended mill for a WM man with an LT40 (Cadillac set up with hydraulic everything) he charged me for every blade that hit a nail. After the third one, I started stripping the bark off of the logs. It was spring and the sap was running so much that I could debark a 24" dia. x 20 ft White Pine and peal the bark off in one piece with a spud. Just scrape off a strip length wise and then peal it off.

One of these days I'm going to scan all the 35 mm prints in my timber framing photo-album and post them. I had hair on my head and looked like I belonged in the NHL. Now I'm bald on top and look like I belong at the beer hall.


----------



## bandit571

Snow is a four-letter word….










This is the electric fireplace insert….









Above it will be a fixed shelf, made from these..









With that longer one going across the front edge of the shelf, and sitting on the top of the heater's top flange..shelf board joints are T&G, and will be running front to back. 









Spent an hour working in the shop…making grooces..









And dados…

Debating going a secound round in the shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I used many many many 4 letter words yesterday and none of them was snow. I was under my house fixing duct work for my furnace exhaust. Duct was rusted and every adjustable elbow popped apart bought two needed three. Would have been easier to just rerun all of it the way I would have done it if I installed it. But after being under the house I was done with it add in a 11 on the 10 scale migraine I was way done with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nails-bad
> 
> Walnut-good
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Right. That's why I dug the nails out of the chunk he left here and then cut it again. Then promptly hit another nail. Thatone May have wrecked the blade. In general, just cutting a nail doesn't destroy the blade, but I think it takes away a few of its nine lives.


----------



## Gene01

Metal detector?


----------



## mojapitt

He already found the metal Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

> He already found the metal Gene
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Lol. That's funny.
That would have been advisable.
It appeared there wouldn't be any other nails right there, but the hidden nail was right by the other three.


----------



## bandit571

Snuck back down to the shop, for a bit….drawer is now assembled and sitting in the clamps, waiting on the glue to cure…I WAS just hauling a few boards to the shop…one thing led to another…


----------



## diverlloyd

> Snuck back down to the shop, for a bit….drawer is now assembled and sitting in the clamps, waiting on the glue to cure…I WAS just hauling a few boards to the shop…one thing led to another…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit same thing happened to me. Walked out towards the shop stopped at the grill and made some steak, corn and sweet potatoes.

So I also have a small bird in the shop I left the full 2 car garage door open but don't know if it's still in there. Any ideas on how to get it out? I would hate to have to kill it but it would be more humane then it starving.


----------



## bandit571

Throw a cat in there…..if the cat doesn't get the bird, the bird will leave through any open doorway…


----------



## diverlloyd

No cat bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what this board IS, exactly..









Planes "squeak" when they try to plane it…









"End Grain"?









Bandsaw doesn't even like it…..any clues? This is part of that stash of flooring "shorts"...
As for the drawer…









I can pull the drawer almost all the way out..









Even with these heavy clamps, it doesn't tip down.


----------



## mudflap4869

My MIL had a problem with Martins nesting in her front entry. We tore the nest down several times but they persisted in nesting there and crapping all over the stoop floor. I bought a plastic owl and hung it next to the nesting site. We never saw another Martin for the several more years that she lived there.


----------



## rhybeka

They seem to find their own way out.

Got all the siding done and returned the trim. Almost 700 bucks back. Still some odds and ends to buttoning up and caulking. Going to try to get sheathing done on the inside and the ceiling insulation up.


----------



## DanKrager

Humming birds are particularly bad at finding their way out. The charter bus garage where I drove buses leaves the doors open when the weather is good. Humming birds come in, attracted to unknowns, and simply cannot find any of the six 10' x 15' open doorways to get out. They flop around the ceiling until they die of exhaustion. Everything including turning out the lights, blowing high pressure air at them, and anything else we could think of to force them out didn't work. Sad. 
I've found probably a dozen carcasses in my shop over the years. Carolina wrens are especially bad, actually coaxing their young to follow them to their doom. Butterfly nets don't work. Blasts of high pressure air come the closest. I've thought of screens, but keeping the doors shut is cheaper.
DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same thing happens in the fire station. We have 6 doors 12×14 and they can't get out. Find them dead the next day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 38° and headed for 46° later without any snow here. All around us there is some though.

Back to the shop. Have a couple custom Etsy orders to get done and sent out on Monday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….
Waiting around for the furnace guy to show up….one of the new meds is causing side effects..have stopped taking it, now.

Was watching a stand-off next door…..neighborhood cats was walking by, stopped at the corner of the neighbor's house….seems a large SQUIRREL! was hopping around in his yard…..almost as big as the cat was…..cat decided not to press the issue…

Beginning to think that strange board is a plastic extrusion sort of thing..it ain't wood…









May use, and maybe not…depends….on how it does with screws.


----------



## ssnvet

It's going to be a perfect day for out door work. High 60s and sunshine. Up & out at 8 to borrow another ladder then mounted forks on my blue ox and used my portable pallet workbench to extend my lift by 2'










Going up!










And the other side.










And a third ladder so no acrobatics are required to get on the staging










Now I can get up close and personal with the task at hand










I'm replacing the rotted 1x Pine with poly trim. Wish me luck ;^)


----------



## DamnYankee

g
Rabbet Bit 1: Thumb 0


----------



## mojapitt

Um…...Ow


----------



## bandit571

Happen when that happens…

Mystery board MIGHT be a Brazilian Teak?

Having issues today….side effects for the latest med….going to take the day off, from the shop..


----------



## Festus56

That's going to hurt!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, picture looks like the Brazilian Cherry that I used


----------



## DamnYankee

So….what had happen waz….

Using router table to route a rabbet on some smallish parts. I had finished one piece, TURNED OFF the router, reached for the piece I had just finished. Router was apparently still spinning enough to grab piece and subsequently my thumb into the decelerating 3/8" rabbet bit. Thus tearing into my nail and thumb. It did not result in a complete groove in my thumb, "just" a tear out. Tear out pushed back into groove and stitched. Doc says it should heal to not quite like new. Meaning slight misshape to tip of thumb.
Thank God !


----------



## mojapitt

Still attached, still working is good.


----------



## rhybeka

It's chilly just sitting here - time to get moving. Not feeling the greatest.


----------



## mojapitt

Router injuries are usually really ugly but heal up with lessons learned.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, SPAM for Lunch, today? Better hurry, Dean!


----------



## diverlloyd

> Hmmm, SPAM for Lunch, today? Better hurry, Dean!
> 
> - bandit571


I thought I like using commas. The spammer has me beat. 27 words 15 commas.

Auction was a bust they sold a box lot of hand planes it had a #6c with a homemade handle and a broken lever cap or should I say half a broken lever cap. Box went for $60


----------



## RichT

Speaking of commas, can anyone punctuate this sentence so that it makes sense? I already gave you a hint.

John while Mary had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher


----------



## bandit571

Walked down to the Antique Mall ( cardio for today?) and asked about the offer on the Stanley 71-1/2 coat rack..guy refused to lower his price. Fine, see ya!..walked across the street, to the "Junk Rescue" store….and spent $9.65 on three items…film later.

IF anyone wants that "coat rack" ( $32+tax) the Mall is in the 100 block of West Columbus Ave. , Bellefontaine, OH.


----------



## rhybeka

Got most of the remaining gravel out of the truck - now to go get ceiling insulation


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Humming birds are particularly bad at finding their way out.
> 
> - Dan Krager


I have lots of hummingbirds around here, they even do flyby's, thru one door and out another. I've never had one git lost in the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Speaking of commas, can anyone punctuate this sentence so that it makes sense? I already gave you a hint.
> 
> John while Mary had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher
> 
> - Rich


Rich, commas ain't the problem here, however stuttering is…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. 4 soccer games down. 2 at same time.

Brazilian Cherry is a possibility. They use a lot of it for flooring.

Ouch!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My auction find for today is a $3 Shop Fox roller base…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good deal Marty!


----------



## bandit571

What $9 plus tax got me..Before clean up…









And after a scrubbing down…drill bit was a bear to get out..









Chuck key is a #32….fits Jacobs chucks ( $2)
The G M Co. MFG INC eggbeater can handle up to 1/4" bits…..maybe…( ain't it cute?) Drive gear is about 2" in diameter…( $4)
Large screwdriver has the "Perfection" style handle…about 12" over all length…($3)....

And a 3 block walk, each way…


----------



## mojapitt

Mowing the lawn, but it is time to relax


----------



## mojapitt

Rich, I suck with punctuation. Tend to overuse commas.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mary had9 a better effect on the teacher. Commas,let's add a exponent value and take away John. Now we know why student teacher relationships are not healthy.

Monte are those brats or sausages?


----------



## mojapitt

I say Brats, wife says sausage. So they're sausage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found this ad. I'm only interested in the jointer, but may make an offer for all and resell.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/woodworking-tools-table-saw/6707796636.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bratwurst, frommthe German…..brat meaning meat and wurst meaning sausage. It's a sausage.


----------



## bandit571

Either way…I'll take at least 3..maybe 5 of them…..

That cute little eggbeater drill from today's walk-about? Total length ( without the bit) is 7-1/2" long…drive gear is about 2-1/4" in diameter….Made in Long Island City, USA. G.M.Co. MFG Co. INC. 
Cute little bugger…made for hands smaller than mine.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Marty might be interested in those mobile bases. I think he's collecting them. 
Two grand for the lot? Not too shabby.


----------



## diverlloyd

I wouldn't mind the lathe depending on price.


----------



## ssnvet

Put 9 hours in and actually finished the entire job.

My calves are killing me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, even at 2000 it's a good price. It would be great to pay less and make enough to get a free jointer. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

> Put 9 hours in and actually finished the entire job.
> 
> My calves are killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Those calves are dangerous


----------



## Festus56

That should be a good feeling Matt. Have the outside ready for the winter.


----------



## rhybeka

That's awesome Matt! Come supervise my caulking job??

Spent the evening out with the SO - who is now yelling at the OSU/Penn State game that was left on for the animals to enjoy. I think I'll be finding somewhere to disappear.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since when do cows have fangs?


----------



## bandit571

Ohio State is getting "Homered" as usual out there. Got tired of that..went to the shop…took it out on some wood parts…









Fixed shelf is installed…missing piece on the drawer front is being repaired. 









Plywood back for behind the drawer is installed. 
Another thread was asking "what's on your bench?"










A bloody mess, is what I have…


----------



## DamnYankee

Had a five day weekend. Was going to be all shop time. Then got bit by a rabbet. Had to sit around and do nothing. Not sure to be disappointed or be happy for down time.


----------



## bandit571

Always happy for down time….until I get bored….any excuse to "Dee-Dee" out of work…was what i liked best…


----------



## rhybeka

Hoping for some shop time today.


----------



## mojapitt

Observation this morning, Walmart tellers are not paid for speed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Not gonna be shop time, but gonna mill logs and go look at those tools.
DY, hard to enjoy downtime when your finger is throbbing. Been there. Biscuit cutter.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's one of those Transylvania cows.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Shredded spuds, diced green pepper, diced smoked sausage, onion, GARLIC, and scramble some eggs on top…fried in olive oil. Fry until all happy-happy…LUNCH!


----------



## bandit571

May have to walk downtown, today….not to buy anything, Boss wants to watch a parade. Logan County is 200 years old, this year….even older than Gene? My Great-Great-Grandpa Harrison Newman was born that year…in the county. His dad moved down here from Delaware County, NY.

Still having issues with that BP med…taking a while to get it out of my system…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 32° and a bit of snow this morning. Only just enough to turn everything white and should melt at our high of 40° later.

Your fireplace cabinet is looking good Bandit. Looks like it is getting heavier all the time.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I'm not missing the snow at all


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark it sounds like monte wants some snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to pick up all those tools for 1500 tonight. There is even a Jet mortiser, a small router table and a bunch of pipe clamps. I could use some help.


----------



## CFrye

Nice Haul, Bill! I can't tell if that one Jet is a drum sander or a planer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a planer/molder and not a sander. Only 12" though which is a bummer.


----------



## DonBroussard

Good get, Bill. When we go to Branson in November, we'll go in the truck just in case I go shopping around St. Louis.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark it sounds like monte wants some snow.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I will send all of the extra east this year. Trouble is Bill will probably keep it all for himself.

Nice catch of tools Bill. Wish I could find deals up this way.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that's a steal how was the older lathe


----------



## DonBroussard

High of 88F, overnight low predicted in low 70's and cloudy. We realize that just because the calendar says it's fall, doesn't mean thermometers agree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you can deliver the planer here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, the older lathe is a Delta, unknown model. Motor is separate and needs to be mounted. It's very heavy and has a 4 jaw chuck. The newer is a Jet JWL 1236.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the jointer coming off the trailer. Offloading was much easier than loading.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, you can deliver the planer here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'll sell it to you Marty, but shipping might be a bit high.


----------



## bandit571

Parade was an hour an a half LONG…whew.

Beard is now full of sanding dust…and chips from this thing..









After I had cut the other end square, and a curved corner. Sanded fore and aft at 80 grit. Then the router and a round-over bit went all the way around that "flight deck" of a top..









Drawer was sanded to 80 grit as well..








Dug out this POS Veritas plug cutter..









Works great on Pine…on Ash?









It burns the tapered plugs….bought the cutter right when they came out with them. Makes a tapered plug. 
Got all of these toasty plugs installed…









Going to need a second batch…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill Sounds like a meet up with Marty is due


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty could come get the planer and then bring you the lathe.
Marty, are you listening?


----------



## ssnvet

The Purple Peeps are now 4-0 after tonight's game… Here's our most excellent goalie in action


----------



## firefighterontheside

I miss playing hockey, but I don't miss being up really late and gasping for breath because I'm out of shape and half of our team didn't show up.


----------



## mudflap4869

I was a professional HOOKY player when I was in school. We didn't have Hockey in Hollywood Florida. Surfing was our thing.


----------



## Magnum

.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

I've come to realize that hockey night in Mainiac land is the thing I most look forward to every week. It's a total rush, and at my age (and waistline) there aren't many (legal) opportunities for that left in life. As long as I can avoid (seriously) injuring myself, I'm sticking with it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty could come get the planer and then bring you the lathe.
> Marty, are you listening?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What???


----------



## theoldfart

Sticking with it, pun intended?


----------



## mojapitt

Is eating an ice cream cone while driving considered "obstructed driving"?


----------



## bandit571

Slept in, this morning..hoping to wake up when Tuesday gets here.

Will see what trouble I can get into, today…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like Randy is getting Thanksgiving off!

(60 stores, so far will be closed for Thanksgiving.)


----------



## Gene01

It's raining on the mesa! NOAA has issued a flash flood warning for this area. Doubt we'll get that much, though. Got no where to go anyway so, flooded, muddy roads are no concern for us.


----------



## mudflap4869

Rough night at Belly Acres. I woke up at 3 AM feeling terrible. Candy checked my blood sugar and found that it was only 55. A bottle of BOOST, a few Nilla cookies and a bowl of ice cream and an hour later it was up to 83. Back to bed at 4:30. I woke up at 5:30 with the runs and have made a close friend with the toilet all morning. At this rate I'll never survive the autopsy.


----------



## bandit571

Just don't flush the wrong pile….


----------



## rhybeka

ceiling insulation - vapor barrier or no?


----------



## Gene01

> ceiling insulation - vapor barrier or no?
> 
> - rhybeka


Let it breathe.


----------



## rhybeka

It's unfaced so I'm more worried about shedding on my tools.


----------



## ssnvet

> ceiling insulation - vapor barrier or no?
> - rhybeka


Same rule as before… vapor barrier goes on the warm side…. otherwise moisture will pass through the walls/ceiling and condense and mold (summer) or freeze (winter) on the inside surface of the exterior sheathing. If you're using un-faced fiberglass, I'd put up poly sheet stapled to the rafters (or strapping)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have a ridge vent? Is there an attic space?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice fall day heree. Almost up to 60° and sunshine. Should be like this tomorrow also then cool down again.

Need to get more wood from the sawmill and start on a china hutch. Another project for the same folks that the dresser and nightstand were for.


----------



## bandit571

Monday was an Odds & Ends Day…..sharpened a saw..









18" Frame saw…even played around with it, after cutting some shelves to size…









Cleaned and sharpened that plug cutter, and shift the drill press down to 1st gear…









trimmed a couple plugs flush, after I had sharpened the chisel..









Spent most of the time behind the door, though..









need to sand them flat…Added a strip of Ash to the drawer, didn't like the gap at the top..









Glue, clamps and a caul….let that sit awhile…









Now, IF I can find my bench by tomorrow morning….









It's under there, somewhere…..maybe I can get the other door done?


----------



## rhybeka

> ceiling insulation - vapor barrier or no?
> - rhybeka
> 
> Same rule as before… vapor barrier goes on the warm side…. otherwise moisture will pass through the walls/ceiling and condense and mold (summer) or freeze (winter) on the inside surface of the exterior sheathing. If you re using un-faced fiberglass, I d put up poly sheet stapled to the rafters (or strapping)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt





> Do you have a ridge vent? Is there an attic space?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There's a 10' ridge vent. Does this help?
















There's one center rafter? That dad says should come down since we put supports up higher for the dan - it should the needed. The other rafters? Are 2×6's with OSB To make them into lofts.

I may have to go get some of that clear poly if that's the case. The black poly I have won't do good things for light


----------



## diverlloyd

Still have the bad migraine its going on a bunch days straight so I haven't got anything done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got my dog back from the vet in a little box today. Someone hand-carved the walnut. Didn't expect that. Nice touch. Seems smaller than I would have expected. A 50-pound best friend reduced to a few handfuls of ashes.


----------



## rhybeka

A very thoughtful box, Jim!

Trying to plane walnut with my #7 - pretty sure my blade needs reworked. Still getting shavings though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> A very thoughtful box, Jim!
> 
> - rhybeka


Just to be clear, the vet sent it. I didn't make it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a nice touch Jim. Shows that they care I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you have an attic type space, it needs to be vented otherwise you'll have condensation issues.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I think that lathe is a Rockwell Delta 1460.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, that's a nice touch Jim, better then any vet you'll find down here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That Delta lathe is like mine…..


----------



## Festus56

A nice remembrance box Stumpy! Nice of them to do that for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be summer like today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps,

Beka…. Not sure how to advise you… first let's get terminology straight.










First thing you have to do is tell us if you want to put the insulation between the rafters, or the ceiling joists.


----------



## johnstoneb

She has a 10' ridge vent so she needs a vapor barrier on the warm side of the insulation (toward the inhabited side.)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be near 70° today. Will be the last warm day in the near future at least.

Beka, If I understand the pictures and discussion it appears there is no attic apace. It will be the roof rafters that will be insulated not the celling. Depending on the thickness of insulation there may not be very much space to vent. Just put a vapor barrier on the bottom / warm side of the insulated rafters.


----------



## mudflap4869

Me and my big mouth!

Mistake# ONE. I was going to replace a couple of our upper kitchen cabinets. We went to the box store and picked out three cabinets.

Mistake # TWO. I asked Candy to assist in taking down the old ones. * EVERY* upper cabinet hit the floor.

She left for work! I went back to the box store and spent *MY* hard earned money for 4 more cabinets and a range hood.

Those dangblasted cabinets are in the shop with French Cleats glued on. Waiting for it to dry so I can break my poor old worn out back hanging them.

Let's just pray that she doesn't try to cook.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  Glad this day is almost over.

Mark is correct- there is no technical attic space. From Matts picture, there's three 2×6 joists on each side/end with a 2×4 joist still in the center. I have 24 o.c. rockwool insulation that fits 2×4's so it'll fit in between the rafters. my main issue is all of the electrical is run between the top plate of the wall and the ceiling joists. it'll make insulating interesting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was the walnut I cut the other day. Nice crotch figure. 5 minutes later it was more like nail figure.


----------



## bandit571

6 hours of shop time…and no Lunch….Film @ 2300 hrs, ZULU…...Frame for the Frame and Panel door is done,,,,waiting to make four raised panels…plugs that are installed, have been trimmed flush….haven't installed the last 8 plugs, yet. I am plumb worn out…breaktime.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that's a nice piece of walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful wood Bill, nail and all


----------



## diverlloyd

Replaced my phone battery that was fun took about 5 minutes plus the 30 minutes looking for a screw I dropped. Turns out it fell on my foot rest and bounced back in the box I was keeping the other screws. Luck was on my side.


----------



## bandit571

I am not ready for those leaves….









They be a-changing around here….









Cleaned the bench, and the tool well…..found all sorts of goodies…









Clamped the frame together….waiting on these to become raised panels..









Got the other two blanks cut out from that plank…without getting any knots..









Was a busy day…..almost 30 photos worth…


----------



## bandit571

Took the "extra" fireplace insert back to Home Despot today. Picked up a pair of 1×12 x 4' Pine for the 3 fixed shelves. Tried to find Minwax oil stain…they sell Varethane, instead…Boss picked a "Weathered Oak" stain…meh.

Driving back home, old Old 33…..drove through a gulley-washer….and even saw a funnel cloud…never touched down, just formed up, then broke back up…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got rain today that made me stop what I was doin' and look, the sun was shinning and this is what was up there. I'm still scratching my head on this one…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those clouds look ominous?


----------



## bandit571

Marty had one overweight cloud decide to pee on him….

Marty is singing an old CCR song "Have you ever seen the rain?"


----------



## DamnYankee

Checking in
Nothing new from NC


----------



## bandit571

Went back to the shop for a bit…was just going to take a couple pictures, honest…..about an hour later, I'm back upstairs…









gap at the top of the door was fixed, today…









Plugs were leveled down flush, today..









Frame was made, today…ready for the raised panels..









That needed a lot of work, before they can even get started…boards are skip-planed….80 grit beltsander to un-skip them….plane to even the edges..









And a jig was made..









Which brings today's total hours to 7-1/2…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking awesome bandit. Lot of work.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

I have a cold… no fun. We haven't turned on the heaters or had a fire yet and the house is mid 60s. Go figure!

Need to stay warm, so I broke out the flannel lined jeans, flannel shirt and fleece vest. Yup… fall has fallen.

Looks like good weather again this weekend. I have two more jobs that require "working aloft"... 
1. Need to sweep the chimney… only 35' up in the air.
2. Change a motion sensor bulb… only 22' up.

Then it's time to get organized for leaf season.

Never a dull moment living in the Mainiac woods.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fall? What's fall? Possibly 94 today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had another nail in my tire. WTH.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's bad enough to have nails in the wood. Tires get more expensive.


----------



## bandit571

keep driving through the Contractor Pick-up areas at the borgs….and get a LOT of nails in the tires….

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Irony…or stupidity??


----------



## bandit571

Kind of sore, today…..can I take the day off from the shop? Need a nap…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene never underestimate stupidity even more so when it involves the government.


----------



## bandit571

> Irony…or stupidity??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


About like trying to watch a funnel cloud while driving? Did THAT yesterday….the Boss forgot the take a picture of it.

Too many Honda workers think they drive for NASCAR…...I was doing 75-80 on Rt 33….and was getting blown off the road, as I was going too slow….in almost bumper to bumper traffic? Took Old 33 as soon as I could…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy with neighbors massive wrap around the house with concrete build. I have yet to get in any earlier than 2200 since.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

Hey Bandit, can you show me a pic of how you would set a #7 to plane walnut and how har the blade should come out of the mouth?

Headache so I'm putting around looking at cyclone setups


----------



## bandit571

Chipbreaker sits 1 mm back from the edge of the iron. I set the depth to where it doesn't cut….then slowly advance it until it just starts to cut…..then look to see if the iron is straight, and not leaning to one side or the other…

I took the entire day off from the shop, today…..too many hours yesterday…may try tomorrow..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Had another nail in my tire. WTH.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nail in the tire is cheaper then nail in the wood…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I expected to reach the 200,000 subscribers point at the end of this year, but it looks like we hit it today, three months ahead of schedule! It took 5 years to reach 100K, 2 more to reach 200K… What do you say we shoot for 300K by the end of 2019? 

And 20 million views ain't too shabby either!


----------



## diverlloyd

That shows the quality in your show/brand stumpy good job and have yourself a cold one you earned it my friend


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I expected to reach the 200,000 subscribers point at the end of this year, but it looks like we hit it today, three months ahead of schedule! It took 5 years to reach 100K, 2 more to reach 200K… What do you say we shoot for 300K by the end of 2019?
> 
> And 20 million views ain t too shabby either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Slow down Jim, I gotta take my shoes off again to count that high…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy has a channel….....?

(You know how out of the loop I am these days…..!)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy has the Stumpiest stumpy channel on YouTube!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice cool day here. Only abouyt 50° but felt warmer without any breeze.

Good job Stumpy!! Go for the sky buddy!!

Picked up some wood to build a china cabinet today. Some is ready to go but a lot of the wood is around 20% moisture. Might be fun working with this stuff. At least I can get the main part built.


----------



## bandit571

Was lazy most of the day….that was the plan. Was going to the shop, to take these gold-plated 1×12s downstairs…









$8.95 a piece….1×12 x 48"..or about..4 bf? sheesh…
was also supposed to take clothes out of the dryer, and put the next load in…something got in the way..









Made a royal mess, with the usual suspects…









One blank was just sitting there..might as well get a little done..









Counting the blank in the re-built jig….8 end grain bevels were done…re-did the jig for the next bevels…









Of course, I had to test drive it..









9 bevels….THEN I remembered to turn the fan up to HIGH..

So much for taking the day off….I did bring up a scrap of Ash, to test the oil stain the Boss picked out…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..raining outside…..waiting on a McD's Breakfast…..


----------



## rhybeka

> Chipbreaker sits 1 mm back from the edge of the iron. I set the depth to where it doesn t cut….then slowly advance it until it just starts to cut…..then look to see if the iron is straight, and not leaning to one side or the other…
> 
> I took the entire day off from the shop, today…..too many hours yesterday…may try tomorrow..
> 
> - bandit571


Hm. That's about how mine is setup, but it's odd since I'm only getting a shaving on 1/3 of the slab, then it's cutting dust the other 2/3's. It's strange but I'm guessing it's something I'm doing.

Nice job Stumpy! not shabby at all - you are reaching a lot of folks and having a good impact


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Happy Birthday Randy!!!*


----------



## diverlloyd

Don't procrastinate to long and miss your birthday Randy. Happy bday Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


----------



## 12Pack

Huge fan, James. Keep up the outstanding work


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad ya stopped by 12Pack, Randy's buyin' everyone breakfast fer his birthday…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Should we wish Randy a happy birthday today, or wait a day or two until he gets around to celebrating it?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY

Congrats on the 200K mile stone Stumpy. You have a great channel with top shelf content.


----------



## bandit571

> Chipbreaker sits 1 mm back from the edge of the iron. I set the depth to where it doesn t cut….then slowly advance it until it just starts to cut…..then look to see if the iron is straight, and not leaning to one side or the other…
> 
> I took the entire day off from the shop, today…..too many hours yesterday…may try tomorrow..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Hm. That s about how mine is setup, but it s odd since I m only getting a shaving on 1/3 of the slab, then it s cutting dust the other 2/3 s. It s strange but I m guessing it s something I m doing.
> 
> Nice job Stumpy! not shabby at all - you are reaching a lot of folks and having a good impact
> 
> - rhybeka


two ideas….one: things may be a bit loose in the plane..iron is moving backwards during the cut. two: might have something to do with the wood itself? Maybe some spots are lower than others?


----------



## Gene01

I'm gonna wait until next week to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

> Chipbreaker sits 1 mm back from the edge of the iron. I set the depth to where it doesn t cut….then slowly advance it until it just starts to cut…..then look to see if the iron is straight, and not leaning to one side or the other…
> 
> I took the entire day off from the shop, today…..too many hours yesterday…may try tomorrow..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Hm. That s about how mine is setup, but it s odd since I m only getting a shaving on 1/3 of the slab, then it s cutting dust the other 2/3 s. It s strange but I m guessing it s something I m doing.
> 
> Nice job Stumpy! not shabby at all - you are reaching a lot of folks and having a good impact
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> two ideas….one: things may be a bit loose in the plane..iron is moving backwards during the cut. two: might have something to do with the wood itself? Maybe some spots are lower than others?
> 
> - bandit571


either of the above is possible. if the blade is moving is there any way to shim it tight if I can't just tighten the screw?


----------



## bandit571

Might check the bolt holding the chipbreaker to the iron….chipbreaker slot controls the depth of cut, IF the iron can slide backwards in the cut….re-adjust, and tighten that bolt.


----------



## rhybeka

hm. ok  hopefully I'll get out there tonight


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Randy! BTW, I joined the Procrastinator's Club and got a penalty for paying my dues on time.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats, Stumpy!
Happy birthday, Randy!!
hi, ho, hi, ho, off to work I go…


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy Birthday Randy!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Birthday Randy!

Is 32° and headed for 43° later with scattered rain and snow showers today.


----------



## Gene01

> Happy birthday, Randy! BTW, I joined the Procrastinator s Club and got a penalty for paying my dues on time.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Now, that's funny.


----------



## ssnvet

Preparing a presentation for one of our largest customers for tomorrow a.m. for a very big $ program for metal framed reusable shipping containers. Lot's of design work went into this with no charge to the customer. They have solicited proposals from three vendors and we already know that we're the highest price of all three. So it's time for us to convince them that our solution is better and is worth the extra $.

I'm not entirely optimistic about our chances as money usually talks loudest. But we'll give it our best shot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Randy!
Good luck Matt. You can do it.


----------



## Gene01

Go gittum, Matt. Tell them that all of Stumpy's gang recommended your design. Of course, we haven't seen it but, we know it's a good'n.


----------



## rhybeka

what Gene said  all you can do is your best, Matt. The rest is up to God and the buyer.

so glad it's thursday. I've spent all day on this report.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, cramps in the toes, cramps in the back of the lower legs….picking dried glue off of the fingers….3 hrs in the shop…film in a bit….


----------



## bandit571

8 plugs were installed..









Got all the bevels done..









all the rebates done…









had to custom fit the panels to the frame….finally got the door into the clamps..









Yep…one of them days..









letting everything with glue sit until later…much later…like ..tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt

At work early tonight. Expecting to hit over 30,000 step count for the first time. Long nights make for lots of walking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take a few steps for me Monte. 
Cut about 20 oak 2×6 and 5 1×6 today. I'm gonna run out of logs before this order is filled. Need more logs.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the tough part of orders Bill. Did it a couple times


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Happy Randy Day Randy!


----------



## bandit571

Tested the stain on some Ash scrap…..didn't change much….added a coat of Amber Shellac….looks a lot better….will have to wait on the finish to be applied…before the "reveal"....

Monte: When I was working at PlastiPak…12 hour shifts….5-7 miles each night…..1,000,000+ steps a month….almost hit 2 million, when there was a lot of overtime/vacations….


----------



## mojapitt

With 2-1/2 hours before midnight, this is my standing. Average steps per hour is about 2500.


----------



## Festus56

That is a lot of steps Monte. I am on my feet all day but usually not many steps. Need to find a better hiding place so you can sit a spell.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, in the shop I would be on my feet for hours, but not many steps. Here, you are the babysitter for the place and it's constant movement.

I work every other weekend. This is the 4th rotation in a row that I have set a new high step total. But I don't expect to break this one in the near future.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thank you….
For the birthday wishes….

Anyone have cake???


----------



## Festus56

Yes we have cake and beer too!! Come on over.


> Thank you….
> For the birthday wishes….
> 
> Anyone have cake???
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see you Randy. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## mojapitt

Unless something big happens in the next 10 minutes, this is where the day ends.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Thank you….
> For the birthday wishes….
> 
> Anyone have cake???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have bourbon, if that helps!


----------



## mojapitt

> Thank you….
> For the birthday wishes….
> 
> Anyone have cake???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> I have bourbon, if that helps!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I don't know if it helps, but at least I won't care if it doesn't help.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> With 2-1/2 hours before midnight, this is my standing. Average steps per hour is about 2500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Stop pacing your office!!!!

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,

With that much walking….
You should deliver my b-day cake, beer & bourbon!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Happy Friday. Gonna cut the rest of the white oak logs I have.
Cindy's rotary club is hosting a .1 K race this evening for a fund raiser. They give you a beer at the tavern at the end of the race. I've been training for this. Make sure you read that right….it's one tenth of a kilometer.


----------



## rhybeka

happy belated Randy!  Hope you have a good time celebrating!

TGIF for the rest of us!

Debating which project to work on first this weekend since it's going to be 85 degrees. paint and caulk maybe?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's roughly 329 feet. I could probably handle that.


----------



## Gene01

Got the first coat of Watco on the latest and, last rifle case. Needs a day or more to cure. Son and family coming for a visit tomorrow. We're planning a couple days of 4 wheeler fun. So, the case will be well cured by Tuesday.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and Happy Friday!

Presentation went well and our customer was both impressed and appreciative of our design efforts. Now they just need to get off the fence and cut us a PO for the proto-types.


----------



## Gene01

> Morning Nubbers and Happy Friday!
> 
> Presentation went well and our customer was both impressed and appreciative of our design efforts. Now they just need to get off the fence and cut us a PO for the proto-types.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sounds great. Hope they make the right move.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it IS a FRIDAY….I think…


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how many "Klicks" Monte is doing a day…..he might be part of a "Leg" unit? Straightleg, that is….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Monte… put a couple laps in for me while your at it today :^p


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool and cloudy here. 39° but may get to 50° later.

Good job Matt. Quality sells !!

I will join you in the race Bill as soon as I am done studying for a test. Have to do a DOT drug test in a bit so am having an extra cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

I am trying something new…










On the rocks, I like it quite a bit. At 90 proof, it's strong, but not overwhelming.


----------



## rhybeka

good luck on that mark!

think I should try to rustle up some food for lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Cool and cloudy here. 39° but may get to 50° later.
> 
> Good job Matt. Quality sells !!
> 
> I will join you in the race Bill as soon as I am done studying for a test. Have to do a DOT drug test in a bit so am having an extra cup of coffee this morning.
> 
> - Festus56


Ok, but don't be late. It starts at 6:00 and ends at 6:05.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Did I read that right? 1/10th of a K?? Did I mention I ran a 5K in the pouring rain this morning?!

Speaking of pouring-Matt, that bourbon looks good! Maybe I'll have one tonight!

Becky, you need to start drinking more bourbon!

The rest of you characters, carry on!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Starts at a tavern and ends at Wingfest.


----------



## rhybeka

burbon? I had some the other evening actually  I had a mixed drink on my anniversary at a place called the Barn at Rocky Creek. They do flights of whiskey but I didn't want to be carried out.  that was a very good meal.


----------



## bandit571

Figures…trying to unload the van of groceries and a new TV….Mother Nature decides to pour….all done, THEN the sun comes out…..maybe I'll head for the shop …later….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hydrating before the race.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Door #2 is out of the clamps, cleaned up, hinged, and installed with a knob….plugs have been trimmed flush….shelves installed…









Need to buy a couple latches for the doors….and sand the H out of this…









Will add the plywood backs, AFTER this is somehow hauled upstairs….more places to grab a hold of..

So..Bill….where's mine?


----------



## bandit571

Looking like tomorrow will be sanding day….may have to go shopping for latches, and more sandpaper…<220grit..

Anyone want to show up and help?


----------



## bandit571

And for the #1000…....









This is what started the whole project..


----------



## mojapitt

Last night was the first time I ever broke 30,000 steps and assumed that it wouldn't happen again for a long time.

Tonight


----------



## Mean_Dean

You're gonna need some bourbon after this week, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Just curious, Monte. What kind of footwear do you wear?


----------



## mojapitt

> Just curious, Monte. What kind of footwear do you wear?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Redwing work shoes with orthotic inserts


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Last night was the first time I ever broke 30,000 steps and assumed that it wouldn t happen again for a long time.
> 
> Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's nothing Monte. Last night I ran a .1 K. I'm resting up today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> And for the #1000…....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what started the whole project..
> 
> - bandit571


I like yours better Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers,

Sunshine, 58°F and 60% forecast for the day. I'm going to (Lord willing) make a dump run, sweep the chimney and return the borrowed ladder and staging. Then I need to organize the barn so I can get two cars and the tractor in there.

It just dawned on me that with Mrs. Mainiac leaving for work at 5:55 a.m. these days, I'm going to have to get up a lot earlier to plow the drive way this winter :^(

And some nut cake on weather.com is talking about snow next week :^o

We've got <10% of the leaves down.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool and cloudy here this morning. Maybe rain this afternoon and tomorrow.

Good job Bill. Did you finish in the winner's circle? You deserve a rest.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy
Not much going on here. At least not until the thumb heals a lot more.
Had to tell some customers that their orders are delayed.
Was going to watch NC State beat Boston College but it not felevised. Instead we get lots of out-of-region-who-gives-dang games


----------



## diverlloyd

DId they give you a little helmet to cover the end of your thumb DY. My coworker clipped the end of his thumb off he had to wear the thumb helmet for a couple months.


----------



## rhybeka

I have a kitten in my lap which seems to mean work has ceased for the time being


----------



## DamnYankee

No. They tucked the tear out back and sewed it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> No. They tucked the tear out back and sewed it up.
> 
> - DamnYankee


That's what they did when I used the biscuit joiner on my finger. Worked pretty well.


----------



## ssnvet

Another ladder day. This time I'm playing chimney sweep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems your tractor has been in every picture…....


----------



## bandit571

"Chim, chimmery, chim, chim, cherrou…." Something about Good Luck?

This stuff STINKS!









Used these turn knobs as latches..









And a "Church Key" to opeb the can of stain..









Got all the sanding done, and acoat of the stain brushed on…









There USED to be a gap along one side of the drawer…fixed that. 
Need to either buy a can of Amber shellac, or use up the Minwax Poly Gloss I have…


----------



## mudflap4869

I couldn't even watch Mel Brooks " High Anxiety", so I danged well won't be climbing any more ladders. I did work on oil platforms in the gulf for a couple weeks. Terrified every minute. Earned my wings in jump school, but never jumped again. Yellow coward all the way to the bone.
Two more cabinets to hang, and my help took herself off to bed. Now I have no-one to blame for the screw ups. Need a dog to kick when things go badly for me. A little one with no teeth.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks like I'll be in the market for more drill batteries


----------



## bandit571

Kind of a slow day, around here?

Mom's house has been sold. The three "kids" will get to pick through the stuff, then an estate auction will occur…Mom is still in Bellefontaine's Campbell House…Assisted Living. Mainly to pay her bills while staying there…

Will be down at the house about Lunch time, tomorrow…


----------



## ssnvet

> Got all the sanding done, and acoat of the stain brushed on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


This looks great!



> It seems your tractor has been in every picture…....
> - firefighterontheside


It's my all time best tool ever.


----------



## bandit571

Debating whether to put the shellac on IN the shop..or..haul that thing upstairs, THEN add the shellac…


----------



## rhybeka

Haul up then shellac. The whole house should suffer XD

Hopefully miter saw stand frame will be done tomorrow once the battery is recharged.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s my all time best tool ever.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I agree.


----------



## mojapitt

Not overly busy tonight, although that can change quickly. JMU usually contends for titles, lost to rival at home today. Not a festive mood in town.


----------



## mudflap4869

The cabinets are finally installed. Lifting that corner cabinet into position required several shucky-darns but with the old battle ax coaching me it got up there. Now we just have to add the door knobs and put on the spar urethane. It has been a multi-year process but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I just hope that it is not a runaway train. 
I dread tomorrows soreness. I doubt that I will survive the autopsy. 
Heavy rains and lightning caused all the power to go off in Grove, Ok. today. We were visiting Candy's mom when it went dark in the nursing home. When we came out there wasn't a light in the entire city. Traffic lights were out, but people were courteous and treated the intersections like 4 way stops. Glad we don't live in a large metropolis or there would have been looting and shooting.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Not overly busy tonight, although that can change quickly. JMU usually contends for titles, lost to rival at home today. Not a festive mood in town.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hokies lost to the Irish, also.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am guilty of making the foolish comment suggesting that it was Quiet here. Spent 2 hours cleaning up water and still have to replace ceiling tiles.

Part of the story is that the nurses knew the shower water was running with nobody in there. Maybe if they had gone in to shut it off they would have noticed that it was running on the floor and not in the shower stall.

In their defense, they were dealing with a patient having a baby. Hard to blame babies.


----------



## CFrye

Monte! You know better than to say the "Q" word!


----------



## Gene01

Our sons' birthday falls on Thanksgiving day, this year. They came up Saturday and won't be available on 11/22 so, we celebrated Bday and, Tday yesterday. Got lots of mashed taters left so, it's tater pancakes for breakfast. 
Been storming all night and this AM. So far, about an inch. We're planning a 4 Wheller trail ride this afternoon. Gonna be a cold, muddy mess. But, it'll be fun.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## diverlloyd

Tater cakessssssssss.

Backup they don't suck as bad as your comment sorry someone had to tell you. Read the initial post no bickering or arguing zone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Constructive criticism is allowed…..
However, how something is said is important….
'nuff said.


----------



## diverlloyd

Backup spoken like a millennial and comments like that start bickering and arguments and what weight does your opinion hold being a new woodworker.

Gene what's your recipe potato cakes?


----------



## ssnvet

While "sucks" might be appropriate for describing Randy's Mets (duck and cover), "doesn't work for me" might be better for Bandits hardware selection. And FWIW, they don't work for me either. Might be a good place to use some of the exotic bits of wood from Sir Charles' shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Today I learned that all of the major oven manufactures have changed the design of their slide in ranges to make them interchangeable with free standing ranges . But if you happen to need to replace an older style slide in range, you now have to modify the counter top. Guess who gets to cut Corian for the first time….

And that sucks!


----------



## Gene01

Tater cakes: mashed taters. Seems better to use them after they've been in the fridge overnight. For about 3 cps or so of mashed taters, mix in two eggs, a half a package or so of finely crushed saltines, as much chopped white onion as you like, salt and pepper to taste. Form the tater mix into patties…they should hold together. Fry in a buttered skillet over medium high heat. Just get them a little brown on both sides. We like some homemade salsa on them at the table. 
We've sometimes added whole kernel corn to the mix before frying. The wife likes it. For me?? Meh. 
A few chunks of melon with them makes a decent breakfast.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

47° here but only supposed to be 45°. Maybe some rain later.

Most folks new to a thread usually introduce themselves. Especially before picking apart others work. Do not think this is the place for that stuff. Pretty rude me thinks!!

Playing in the shop with pine still. Have the bottom part about done for the china cabinet / hutch. Spend a lot more time cleaning the sticky stuff off my tools than I am used to. Plugs up the dust collector quite regular


----------



## bandit571

The turn knobs were picked BECAUSE they matched the rest of the hardware. Brass hardware would be a bit of glare.

Wood turn buttons do not hold up, with a lot of use….they crack, they get sloppy….IF someone doesn't like how this project was done….build one the way they like it….

Had to go through Mom's house, today….what the kids do not want, gpoes to an auction house. LOT of memories…









House has been sold.. This Sears Craftsman 8" tablesaw was what I first used, when I started a woodshop..late 70s, early 80s…









One of 5 containers I filled up…









Need to replace the cord on that drill..









Box of odds and ends. 1/3 sheet sander, too..









Waste basket load….coffee can full of hole saws…square cardboard box is full of taps, there is the framing square dad used to build a house with. 









Bucket full of Mechanic's tools…including several gear pullers. 
Furniture, dishes. nick-knacks…4 car loads. There is even an 8' step ladder. Going to take a few days to sort all of this stuff out, and put away….

Table saw does have the adjuster wheels, a couple guard/spliter, and the fence, and the mitre gauge…and runs. Needs a new 8" saw blade..

Am NOT in the mood right now, to put up with some troll named "Backup…"


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I use 1 egg a bit of flour and a little salt then pan fry them in oil. It's one of my dogs favorites also.

Randy how long until Christmas stuff is out so I know when to stop going out in public ?


----------



## DIYaholic

"Christmas Stuff" is already out….


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

For what it is worth…Coat of Amber Shellac has now been applied to the Project….

You have to keep wondering where these "protest" people are getting the funds for this sort of thing….and paying these people to take the time off…..

What's next? Will there be a protect outside my front door, because I didn't use the handle THEY approved of?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Randy I guess I will be a hermit for a couple months.

Bandit your house will be picketed but by only wooden signs pegged to wooden handles because that would look better then poster board attached with metal clips or staples.


----------



## ssnvet

> "Christmas Stuff" is already out….
> - DIYaholic


Now THAT sucks :^p


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy nice video on the cbn wheels. Have you tried to flatten the backside of chisels or plane blades on the side of them?


----------



## GaryC

Sure miss the big lug


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, here too. Still hard to believe he's gone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A wave back at ya Gary…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Them kids thought the world of Uncle eddie…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Them kids thought the world of Uncle eddie…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Good reason for that


----------



## diverlloyd

Sad I didn't get to meet him in person. I feel like I missed out.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Well Randy I guess I will be a hermit for a couple months.
> 
> Bandit your house will be picketed but by only wooden signs pegged to wooden handles because that would look better then poster board attached with metal clips or staples.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> No bickering or argueing but then you want to come back and take shots at me huh? it s cool.
> 
> Sad for you bandit, was trying to help your project. Maniac matt even agreed they look like crap. don t worry I won t protest at your house.
> Good move with the block, shows your character.
> 
> - backup2one


You wasn't mentioned so if you feel like a it's a shot at you you must be defensive and not have read the post properly. It was a funny comment to me. If read properly and comprehended it's a complement to Bandits picketers. Since they are worried enough about it that they would take the time to make nice signs and not some junk signs.
Take it how you want and pick a arguement elsewhere I'm done with you.


----------



## Festus56

I never met Eddie but had a lot of conversations with him. Was a character for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Someone else misses the old fellow….









And, so does Miss Bandit….


----------



## GaryC

I think Cricket needs to step in and remove someone


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think Cricket needs to step in and remove someone
> 
> - Gary


What did I do now???


----------



## Festus56

Randy did you get the beer I sent for your B-Day?



> I think Cricket needs to step in and remove someone
> 
> - Gary


I did flag it Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…as far as "Cheap" goes..









A bit of Walnut scrap, a washer behind it..and re-use the screws…
.









Then just turn a bit…









Even if the Boss turns it the "wrong way"...










It still works.


----------



## Festus56

Was that a gel stain that you used Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Nope.









Followed by a coat of Amber Shellac


----------



## Festus56

Ok I have never used that kind. Try to remember to look for it next time I am out shopping. All I ever see here is Minwax.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What he said


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes morning to all. No sun but it is another morning. Forecast here is high of 89 not very October like.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Ok I have never used that kind. Try to remember to look for it next time I am out shopping. All I ever see here is Minwax.
> 
> - Festus56


Festus homedepot switched over to varathane from miniwax.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 86 and sunny today. Thursday is supposed to be 58 and sunny. Quite a change.


----------



## diverlloyd

Our forcasts are close wensday 82 with rain then Thursday 65 and a low of 45 with rain. Hopefully it will get cold and stay cold to kill off the ticks and mosquitos. 
I have dovetails to cut today not looking forward to it.


----------



## Gene01

Didn't get to go to our trail riding place. The wash that bisects our only road out was running over 3' deep and fast. Couldn't get out to trailer the machines to the trail head. But our son and his two kids unloaded their machine and went the other direction…in the rain and 42 temps. They had an hour of fun. Took another hour to clean up and wash their clothes. We reloaded everything and will try to get to the trails again this morning. It's about 30 miles away. If all goes well, we should get in around four hours of riding before the son has to head back to tucson. He and his wife have jobs. Phyl and I don't so, we'll be hosing off the 4 wheelers tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## ssnvet

> They had an hour of fun. Took another hour to clean up and wash their clothes. We reloaded everything and will try to get to the trails again this morning.
> - Gene Howe


I really miss my dirt bike riding days. We used to ride to an abandoned RR track with the ties pulled up and go and go and go… or just spin our wheels in a gravel pit until we had climbed every hill possible (and some not so possible).

I have a 1973 Honda XL 250 parked out in my cover-it tent, but the mice ate the foam out of the seat and it hasn't been fired up in over a decade.

Saturday I returned the ladder I borrowed from my friends son and had to stop and sigh as I unloaded it back by the wood shed…. where he had two Honda XR 350s parked.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 38° out this morning and partly cloudy. Maybe get up to 48° later. That is the new normal for a few days.

We must be behind times here. A couple weeks ago our HD still had Minwax stains. Will have to look next time I am there.

Used to have dirt bikes years ago also. My favorite was a Honda XR 185 in '78 I think it was. Not fast but could go about anywhere I wanted on the ranch. If needed could just pick it up and get out of a bad place. Then went to 4 wheelers which I still have a '95 400 that I use for plowing snow.


----------



## Cricket

> I think Cricket needs to step in and remove someone
> 
> - Gary


Let me know if I missed any of the posts.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Cricket, always glad to see you


----------



## Cricket

I am soooooo ready for a vacation. I will be begging a few of you to contact a coworker of mine for issues while I am gone.


----------



## diverlloyd

Enjoy vacation time cricket take some pictures.

Marty I bought a champion r15 (1820) at auction this weekend for a whopping $10 could of had it cheaper that was my starting bid and no one wanted bid against me. Or maybe they didn't want the hernia from moving it. It's a bit heavy.


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch! roasted chicken and noodle on an ~89 degree day…which is probably why it's freezing in my cube. mulling over a work issue as I eat my lunch though so I'm not much fun :\


----------



## mudflap4869

CRICKET, Have a wonderful vacation. 
You can never realize how much we appreciate you being a part of this FAMILY.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

someone call 911.

Bill doesn't know it yet, but he's going to need an ambulance soon

:^o


----------



## bandit571

Having a "bad day"..issues enough that the Heart Monitor is getting a work out….chilling with the A/C going….

Did a partial inventory of all the stuff we brought home from Mom's house….May need a LONG post…when the photos get done…

Dad had two full sets of Mechanic's tools…mainly every tool Craftsman sold….plus S & K and Proto…Nephew got the big tool chest…I got everything else.. Dungeon Shop now has a tablesaw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> someone call 911.
> 
> Bill doesn t know it yet, but he s going to need an ambulance soon
> 
> :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Cindy can't see what I put in here.


----------



## ssnvet

She's an eye doctor Bill….. she SEES ALL

:^D


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Cricket ! A vacation is well deserved, Enjoy !!

Living Dangerously there Bill !! They have ways of finding out !


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Shop now has this..thing









Along with all the parts…









Will need a new 8" saw blade….

Any use for these yellow objects?









We all have seen drill indexes, right?









But..a drill mug?









This box..









Might have the wrong label..









Because of what is inside..









Some of which are huge..









The bigger ones are both 7/8"...one course, one fine. 









Coffee can of hole saws?

was a bit rough day, yesterday…..too many memories..
Still have a bucket to sort through..









I guess this is on my "bucket list"?


----------



## Cricket

> CRICKET, Have a wonderful vacation.
> You can never realize how much we appreciate you being a part of this FAMILY.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I still have this week of work first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that table saw runs on electric and the cord attached to it needs one of those yellow objects on the end.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy is an ear doctor…..she hears everything. Big difference, though I'm not sure it's a difference in my favor.


----------



## mojapitt

> I still have this week of work first.
> 
> - Cricket


What could possibly go wrong?...................


----------



## Doe

Howdy nubbers, I'd like some advice please. I'm still doing artsy fartsy stuff and I went to a show and tell class where someone used a laser cutter to print and cut cardboard. She had a picture of a moth and the picture she did showed the cells in the center of the cardboard where the darkest parts burned away. Does that make any sense?

Sooooooo, I want one of these things and have no idea where to start looking for one. Amazon was confusing me no end. I remember y'all were taking about laser cutters a long time ago and thought you could point me in the right direction. Any info would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Doe,

Here is one like the one I have used the last 2 plus years. Have over 1000 hrs. engraving on wood. Only cardboard I have cut is thin stuff (like poster board) for making accurate templates and patterns. Works well for that. Never tried corrugated cardboard but sounds interesting. They have more powerful lasers and bigger working area than mine but I have had no problems after the initial learning curve.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A3-30X38cm-1-6W-1600MW-DIY-Desktop-Laser-Engraving-Machine-Image-Printer-Carving/262305076838?hash=item3d1299d666:g:SbsAAOSwGPxaFSqF


----------



## bandit571

Two blocks south of my place….city condemned, then bought at a reduced (of course) price 1/2 a block….reasoning being the City Building is out of room..









Basically, from this corner..









heading east through these two…









There USED to be a third house right there…there were garages and a couple smaller houses behind these big houses..









They have a pair of these "Cats" working…City Building is just east, across the alley…


----------



## bandit571

Power tools?








maybe just a House of Tools?









Need to sort through a bucket…later..









77 degrees outside, no breeze going on…kind of sticky tonight….


----------



## rhybeka

where in the world are you going to store all of that, Bandit?  glad you could rescue/reuse it.

I need to go to Lowes for some more 2×4's for my miter saw stand. I'm building it the entire length of one wall so I had to change the measurements of one piece a tad. three 60" pieces takes a lot more lumber!

Morning all! Happy belated Turkey day Doe/Sandra!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I missed the boat again on deployment. They only sent a 16 person team and I'm still secondary, so chances were not good. Oh well, I got stuff to do and it's finally gonna cool off. They're headed to Eglin Air Force Base.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am OK with there not being enough disasters for everyone to go to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I am OK with there not being enough disasters for everyone to go to.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, it's the ever present dichotomy of my profession. We want to do our job, but we don't wish a disaster on anyone.


----------



## mojapitt

I assure you Bill that I am not picking on you. Candy's job and mine are the same situation. Our jobs exist because there's pain and suffering in the world. People need to be grateful for those who risk themselves to save others.


----------



## diverlloyd

Can be said better Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Monte. We sometimes sit around and talk about it ourselves, especially when we're really bored from not having any calls.


----------



## Cricket

I need a couple of volunteers to accept contact information for site issues while I am on vacations.

Can you PM me if you are willing to do this?


----------



## Doe

Mark, thanks for the engraver link - it helps a lot.


----------



## rhybeka

is it naptime yet?


----------



## bandit571

Kind of at a stand still, on the Fireplace Surround Project…..no crew to move it upstairs, area where it will go isn't ready, yet anyway…..Might just apply the varnish and see how THAT turns out…..

Had a wild-assed idea…..same overall look..but build one as a desk? Instead of the two doors…three drawers per side? Everything below the arch in the middle is removed….and the drawer is smaller by half the height? Depth can be increased by another 8" or so…from 16"? Maybe add a "hutch" for across the back?

Computer desk I use now is getting too cramped, and too full. Not sure IF a top that is 3/4" x 24" x 55" is doable for a desk…..May make it out of Pine….don't have enough Ash…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy at work has been talking to me about building a walnut barn style door for him. Started that today and should finish it up tomorrow. It will be 40" wide and 87" tall with an arched top and 3 cross braces. That takes a lot of Walnut to build and a lot of planing. That is about 6" deep in shavings.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill


----------



## bandit571

Will head to the shop later….after it cools down. Cleaned up that bucket…and put most of the stuff away..









In answer to Beka's question…most will go here. The roll-around I used at PlastiPak…getting a bit full…loaded 8 gear pullers into that bottom drawer. 









Another drawer..









Those are a very special pair of pliers…wire cutter is run-of-the-mill….it's the little one…remember what it was for?









Or these?









IF Dad needed a wrench to get into a certain spot, he would just alter one…die is a 1/4" 20, by "Handy" 









Along with two complete socket sets…there were these..









And..









These…he worked out of the house's garage as a side line….these were the tools he needed for that job.

Fixed Family and friends' cars, trucks, tractor ( Ford 5N) and mowers.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on Supper to settle through…..then maybe some varnish work?

Finger got it's "poke' today…see ya in a month. Still getting one extra Warfarin on Tuesdays…

Not handling this heat very well…having issues…Maybe when it cools down this weekend?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dovetails,dovetails dovetails. All are cut now it's just chopping waste. I may put a dado stack in the tablesaw and it most of the waste with that. My dado stack has only been used once in the last decade so it needs the dust knocked off it.


----------



## bandit571

Well…varnish is applied….final PIP before it comes upstairs, and gets posted as a Project…









Will need rubbed out, tomorrow…









DL: Not sure why Rick S blocked me….oh well…."Much ado about nothing"....I just returned the favour…tit for tat.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well the kitchen was against me. Forgot about the sausages I had on the grill. Burned them put bread in the toaster burned them.


----------



## bandit571

Hate when that happens….


----------



## Gene01

> Well the kitchen was against me. Forgot about the sausages I had on the grill. Burned them put bread in the toaster burned them.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Well, dang it, anyway.


----------



## HerbC

Sitting down here in Panama City, Florida, waiting on hurricane Michael's predicted arrival.

All prep is complete, supplies are in. garage (no doors installed) doorways boarded up, loose odds and ends put away.

Current forecasts (guesses…) say it should arrive here tomorrow (Wednesday) afternoon or evening.

Currently cloudy with light breezes, no rain yet.

Herb


----------



## bandit571

Stay safe, Herb….


----------



## mojapitt

Take care Herb, I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## DonBroussard

Keeping an eye on Michael here in south Louisiana as well. Unless it takes a drastic and unexpected turn to the west, we will likely get hard rain from outer rain bands tomorrow afternoon.

Take care, Herb. Prayers for you and your neighbors to come out safe on the other side of Michael.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stay safe, you guys!


----------



## Gene01

Praying for ya Herb.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Well the kitchen was against me. Forgot about the sausages I had on the grill. Burned them put bread in the toaster burned them.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm really hungry. I'll eat it.


----------



## DanKrager

Cricket, what's involved here, taking contact information. What would I be signing up for? Details please???

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

You guys be safe down there

Bill it turned out well three sausages had salvageable parts worth about one sausage. The lid on my Italian seasoning bottle I thought I open the shaker part but opened the big a spoon hole. So a bit much poured out but it was in the pasta water. Really can't over season that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You guys be safe down there
> 
> Bill it turned out well three sausages had salvageable parts worth about one sausage. The lid on my Italian seasoning bottle I thought I open the shaker part but opened the big a spoon hole. So a bit much poured out but it was in the pasta water. Really can t over season that.
> 
> - diverlloyd


So you made soup….


----------



## diverlloyd

It was spaghetti I threw the sausage in the sauce and then had the over seasoned thin spaghetti topped with said sauce. It was a good save and turned out quite nice. I just didn't season anything else and the house smells very nice right now. Kind of a bay and basilish aroma with a hint of oregano.


----------



## bandit571

3 Fingers of Southern Comfort, with ice….yeah, was one of them days…


----------



## DIYaholic

> 3 Fingers of Southern Comfort, with ice….yeah, was one of them days…
> 
> - bandit571


I hear ya…. time to restock the liquor cabinet….
As I have "one of them days".... everyday!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Stay safe you guys in the south - storm doesn't look to be joking around at all :\

got a few more 2×4's cut for my miter saw stand last night but gave up about 9pm and came in. This low iron thing is kicking my butt. will be making sure to get those pills in at lunch. SO was up early this morning so guess who is already at work…guess i better start making it look good


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Firefox crashed on the computer last night…..then the computer went along with it….took about an hour to bring it all back…..disconnect from the internet helped to fix the "problem" and allow for the "updates to load" to finish…seems to happen about once a month.

Was going along good…then the computer simply shut down…...last time, it tried to do a "repair" that really isn't a repair. this time, I bypassed that. Have had NO sleep all night….feeling a tad grumpy.

Got the Project's varnish all rubbed down….this morning.


----------



## Gene01

Got a surprise package via UPS . A friend sent me an older Foredom with extra hand pieces and a passel of carving burrs and engraving points. Time to build a carving station.


----------



## theoldfart

Has anyone heard how HerbC is doing? The forecast for his area is not good.


----------



## HerbC

TOF

Thanks for asking. We are currently fine. Our home is an older house, walls are all cinderblock (exterior and interior). We are located in an area that is outside of flood zones and there's not a lot of dangerous trees.

We rode out several hurricanes over the years, including Opal back in 95. I'm comfortable staying here.

We are currently getting moderate rain bands and wind is picking up, currently about 40 mph…

They say the worst will be passed through by late afternoon.

To ALL, thanks for your prayers and well wishes.

Herb


----------



## theoldfart

Good luck Herb.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene the only carving I do is carving turkey and I butcher that.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene the only carving I do is carving turkey and I butcher that.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I can't carve a turkey OR a chicken. Wood is easier…with a pattern. (-:


----------



## Mean_Dean

News of the absurd…......

Woman brings emotional support squirrel on board flight.

She was escorted off the plane by police, after causing a 2-hour delay…......!


----------



## bandit571

KFC for Lunch….

Dad's 3/8" all-metal, B&D drill…now has a new cord..WITH a grounding lug on the plug…

Boss wanted a pair of plant brackets put up by the kitchen sink….

Windier than a Senator outside….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finished the walnut door today. I think it weighs about 200 lbs.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice Bill.

Do you finish it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, he's gonna finish it. I'm gonna recommend BLO. He has walnut flooring in his house.


----------



## Gene01

At that weight, it's a good thing you didn't put X bracing on the face. Is it all 3/4" material. 
How will he hinge it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I am not responsible for the wind and rain in Florida. Be safe down there. Nice door Bill. Heavy bugger…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop

hey all! waiting on noodle water to boil…. found a guy -literally in my neighborhood- on CL selling some of his DC parts (gates, hose, pipe, etc) for $40. waiting to see if he still has them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The door is all 7/8 thick material. It will be on sliding door hardware.


----------



## mojapitt

We need pictures when it's done Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'll have him send me pictures when he's done. Then ill post it.


----------



## Gene01

> The door is all 7/8 thick material. It will be on sliding door hardware.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Aha, no hinges, then. Much easier.


----------



## rhybeka

still questioning the decision of painting a closet. I know I will appreciate it once done but ugh!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Herb - How 'bout an update? Looks like you might be in the back side of the storm now. Hope all is well.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy couple days here. Not much time to visit. Yesterday I helped a guy haul gravel for road base in a new development. Of course I got the 1990 model truck and pup while he was driving a fairly new one with a belly dump trailer.

Have the china hutch ready for drawers and doors finally. Need to decide how the glass will be installed and start on the doors in the morning.


----------



## CFrye

Nicely put, Marty. 
Beautifully made, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has been looking into a next project to do…..IF I can find enough lumber….

This computer desk….cramped, not enough stowage space…needs a better replacement, someday….

The Fireplace surround…maybe use the same design….but..

24-30" depth, instead of 16"....
Instead of doors…3 drawers on each side?
Everything below the arch in the center..remove. Center drawer to be half as deep?

May or may not get a shallow "Hutch" along the back edge….drawers? Doors? Top shelf?

Wood? Not sure IF the fellow has enough Ash left….could do the entire project in Pine. Looking at about…50-60bf for the job…


----------



## bandit571

One of Ted's woodworking plan sellers is out and about, this morning….duly marked as spam…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Spam seems to have been tossed out…nope,still around…down in the Saw thread….emarketing? aka TED'S…


----------



## Gene01

Phyl has a consultation with the spine guy today. Since the effects of the shot only lasted two days we're hoping she gets scheduled for the laminectomy out patient surgery ….and soon. I don't have to accompany her for the appointment.

We're having a solar powered electric gate opener installed on the 18th. The final pieces arrived yesterday. Anybody need a 12' X 4' gate? Its made of 2" square tubular steel. One heavy beast. Local pick up only. Bring help.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

> Anybody need a 12 X 4 gate? Its made of 2" square tubular steel. One heavy beast. Local pick up only. Bring help.
> 
> - Gene Howe


So you're saying that the gathering is at your house next year?


----------



## Gene01

Doubt there'd be too many show up. We're way out in the boonies. Plus, wife says no way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take it Gene. Next time you're thru Stl just drop it off.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it won't fit my pick up bed. I'd have to trailer it on the car hauler.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah…...and…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool with a bit of snow here this morning. Should be up to 60° tomorrow. Like a roller coaster weather pattern here.

Wish it was closer Gene. I know several people that would use a gate like that.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, cows grazing in snow covered grass this morning at cousins in South Dakota


----------



## ssnvet

> Yup, cows grazing in snow covered grass this morning at cousins in South Dakota
> - Monte Pittman


Is that the bovine version of a snow cone?


----------



## mudflap4869

Y'all keep all the snow! I no likes it so much.


----------



## bandit571

Have to watch out for them Chocolate Chips….

Mail has come through…just bills….maybe tomorrow, eh?
Hmmm, hidden behind the chair on the front porch, out of sight of the local Porch Pirates, was a large brown box…
Once I got through all the paper stuffings, and such….and removed the blue packing tapes..









All the way From the Mesa…









And a very BIG "THANK YOU!" to Mr. Gene Howe! I will see if I can put these to work on the next project.

Thank you!


----------



## diverlloyd

Don't eat the yellow snow cones


----------



## Gene01

> Have to watch out for them Chocolate Chips….
> 
> Mail has come through…just bills….maybe tomorrow, eh?
> Hmmm, hidden behind the chair on the front porch, out of sight of the local Porch Pirates, was a large brown box…
> Once I got through all the paper stuffings, and such….and removed the blue packing tapes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way From the Mesa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very BIG "THANK YOU!" to Mr. Gene Howe! I will see if I can put these to work on the next project.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - bandit571


You're quite welcome, my friend.


----------



## Gene01

> Yeah…...and…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It'll be a while before I venture east of the divide, Bill.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, your going to like those Narex mortise chisels. I've had them for a few years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of all the tools I bought a couple weeks ago, all I have left is the Unisaw. It's got motor issues, so I have the motor and switch in my truck to take to a repair shop. Hopefully not too much to fix. I sold a lathe and planer this morning. The guy found a few issues with those that I hadn't discovered, so the price went down a bit. That was a bummer. I should have gone thru them more.


----------



## DonBroussard

Spectacular blue skies all day today with mild temps and a nice cool breeze. Hurricane Michael sucked all the clouds to Florida and is dropping them off, full of rain, in other states.

Good on ya, Gene! Bandit will make good use of his new toys.

Bill-I hope you at least covered your investment in that tool package. I suspect that you did.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did pretty well Don. The worst part about this morning was that I felt like I was THAT guy who would lie about the condition of something. As it wad, I think the tools just needed some good cleaning and some lube.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This may post sideways. Got a "new" coat that was my great grandpa Petro's . It's cashmere.


----------



## mojapitt

You look retro Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is that a polar bear in the middle of them cows???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, that must be a heavy coat to be weighing you down like that…..


----------



## bandit571

Bill needs a hat to go with it…a Fedora, maybe?


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, is that a polar bear in the middle of them cows???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought maybe she was the victim of a "cow hazing"


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta tan Maucho that would look good with that coat…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Here Bill, I fixed ya.

Definitely need a Fedora!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guess I'm getting a fedora. I've had about a dozen people say I need a fedora with this coat.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looking all grown up there Bill. Definately need a matching hat.

Up to 42° today and showers off and on. Below freezing again tonight then up to 60° tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Getting to the point i'll need a coat to go to yard sales….season may be about done, for the year…

3 fingers of Southern Comfort….

was down to the shop…cleaning up a few items that were getting a tad dusty, or worse.
.









Might be a tad too many? These aren't so bad….but..









Do I really NEED 10 of these? One had a chuck that was too small to operate to where it would hold a drill bit…so, it got a "better one"..









May have to weed out a few…


----------



## CFrye

I only count 10 eggbeaters, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for Dean


----------



## diverlloyd

Early spam for the us


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn

Morning! TGIF! working a half day and then going home to paint/caulk/etc


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Sean and I are eating donuts at The Donut Hole.


----------



## Gene01

Cricket's on vacation now?


----------



## ssnvet

Love the coat Bill. Agree that a Fedora would go well with it. But please….. try not to look so happy :^p



> It's got motor issues, so I have the motor and switch in my truck to take to a repair shop. Hopefully not too much to fix.
> - firefighterontheside


My money is on it being the starting capacitor. Seems to be the most common repair on single phase induction motors. Guestimating ~$75 to have it repaired.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW… Happy Friday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Love the coat Bill. Agree that a Fedora would go well with it. But please….. try not to look so happy :^p
> 
> It's got motor issues, so I have the motor and switch in my truck to take to a repair shop. Hopefully not too much to fix.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> My money is on it being the starting capacitor. Seems to be the most common repair on single phase induction motors. Guestimating ~$75 to have it repaired.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That was supposed to be my stoic old Ukrainian guy look.
I just dropped off the motor at a repair shop. They will look at it for free and tell me what the cost is to repair. If the motor indeed needs repair, I will also have to buy a new switch from grizzly. My hope is to keep the total under $100.
On that note, I'm headed to grizzly.com.


----------



## Cricket

I need one or two more people to give contact information to for next week while I am gone.

Please PM me if you can.


----------



## Cricket

I have 2 now. If I had had one more for backup I would be happy.


----------



## diverlloyd

After all these days in the 90's it hitting the 60's feels cold.


----------



## Cricket

I have my 3 now. Thank y'all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 46 and raining here.


----------



## Gene01

46 here on the mesa, too. But, just overcast. No rain in the forecast for today. Maybe manana, though. 
Getting to be heater time in the shop. Finishes aren't drying as quick as when it's 90 outside.


----------



## mudflap4869

Temps in the 40s in Green Country also. Almost (almost) ready to put on a long sleeved shirt. (And something besides a pair of shorts.)


----------



## bandit571

Almost too dang cold out there…but we still went to a few garage sales…...I did buy some Oak Boards…will see what I can do with those…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Spam for Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dang, did I miss Spam again? You guys need to save me some, next time!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have my 3 now. Thank y all!
> 
> - Cricket


Well, make sure you're replacements save a little Spam-I have it for breakfast from time to time!


----------



## Gene01

Have fun, Cricket. It goes without saying, we'll miss you.


----------



## bandit571

One more week of wearing this Heart Monitor…..yeah! Next Friday will be it. Next Saturday, I have to mail all of their stuff back to them….


----------



## bandit571

OK…this is where that fireplace surround will be going.
.








Bookcase will go elsewhere….Have to patch some flooring, too..









Been using this to cut and fit…









Dad bought this new in box at Sears…..I used it in a 2-1/2 car garage shop about the same time as New Yankee Workshop started up. Bearing were a bit sticky…been a while since the saw has been used….finally got it to start up and run….Found a better mitre gauge, than the loosey one Dad had….









It even has two blade guards. The fence? Meh…Takes two wrenches to change the saw blade. Runs great.









May try some JBWeld to reattach the wheels.

Garage sales today…hits..









$20? Wide board is an Oak 1×12….the bundled stuff is about 6-1/2" wide…some 3/4" and some 1/2" 









Will see what I can do with these….as for the other sale? $0.75..









That black loop thing IS a screwdriver…..I suppose I should have paid the extra for a pencil?

Furnace guy never showed up….pilot light on furnace needs lit, but I am not Qualified to light it….Chance of wet snow, tonight.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Well, Furnace guy just left….waiting to see how the furnace starts up….fingers crossed…


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, so that's what's meant by " For medicinal purposes only"?


----------



## Mean_Dean

I don't see any bourbon there. What kind of medicinal value does a flu shot have if it doesn't contain bourbon?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, Furnace guy just left….waiting to see how the furnace starts up….fingers crossed…
> 
> - bandit571


Well, did the thing start…....?!


----------



## mojapitt

I feel like I could use one of those flu shots tonight


----------



## bandit571

> Well, Furnace guy just left….waiting to see how the furnace starts up….fingers crossed…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Well, did the thing start…....?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Nope….will be a Call-back in the morning.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I feel like I could use one of those flu shots tonight
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, bourbon flu shots are the best kind!


----------



## bandit571

It's 2:00 am…do you know where your SPAM is? English Spam, at that?


----------



## bandit571

WAKE UP!!!! If I can't Hibernate, nobody will either…..you all are burning Daylight…..


----------



## Festus56

Been up for a couple hours. Finally got daylight here so we can see the remnants of our overnight snow shower.


----------



## bandit571

2 spammers running around this morning…..better wake up Dean…


----------



## mojapitt

I have been in the shop for about 5 hours already. Nobody sleeping here.


----------



## rhybeka

Visiting the parentals and brainstorming shed storage…and wondering what In the world to do about my drill battery situation.


----------



## mudflap4869

47 degrees and rainy. I had to park at the end of the lot and walk to the store. Then I found out that every SOB and his ugly wife was in the store. No electric carts, so I had to dodge idiots who never look up to see if they are going to run someone down. One old bixxx ran head on into my cart, then cursed me for being in her way. I did indelicately educate her on having the responsibility to watch where she is going and not cause such accidents. I detest rude idiots.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I just read your review of your Powermatic 54A jointer. I bought the same one a few weeks ago. I think it's really gonna help me with jointing long parts. I had no idea anyone made a 6" jointer with tables that long until I found this one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka what is your drill battery situation?


----------



## ssnvet

Mr Bill. I thought your new jointer looked familiar.


----------



## ssnvet

Before…









And after…


----------



## ssnvet

I neglected to post a pic of the nice little box of wood that Mr Marty sent

I think the Ebony will make nice accents on A & C pieces










Thanks Marty


----------



## ssnvet

Getting back into a little project I started a while back


----------



## bandit571

Need a better way to store all of these….along with the set I already have…









There is even a set of NPTs in this box…need to pull an inventory, and see how to store them…got to be something better than a FORD box….









Maybe? Some of those taps are HUGE…









Like 7/8" huge….


----------



## Festus56

Jim I am with you. We had to do the wally world and Lowes last night back to back. I have been known to stop and brace myself for the impact. Kinda fun when they all but end up in their cart because they were paying attention to their phone instead of where they were going.


----------



## bandit571

Non pipe threaded ones range from 1/2" up to those 7/8" sizes…Mainly Greehfields or, Columbia, with a few listed as "Threadit" 
Pipe threaded ones range from..1/4" up to…a 1 11 1/2,

This is in addition to the 20 pc set I already had…

Did not find any dies for the larger ones..above 1/2" size.

Some of these taps even tell you what size drill to use….


----------



## CFrye

> Before…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Oooo Ahhh! Teach me this magic!


----------



## theoldfart

^ Candy, I think it involves dumpsters!


----------



## CFrye

> ^ Candy, I think it involves dumpsters!
> 
> - theoldfart


*NOOOO!!*


----------



## mudflap4869

Thanks for reminding me that, somewhere under all the clutter I have a workbench that looks like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tablesaw fence length. Not rip capacity, but fence length. I like a long fence, but most new fences are around 35". The unifence I currently use is 43" long and I like it. The shop fox before that was 42"I think. I'm afraid I'm not gonna be happy with a shorter fence. What do you guys think about fence length?


----------



## Gene01

> Tablesaw fence length. Not rip capacity, but fence length. I like a long fence, but most new fences are around 35". The unifence I currently use is 43" long and I like it. The shop fox before that was 42"I think. I'm afraid I'm not gonna be happy with a shorter fence. What do you guys think about fence length?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The only time a longer fence is necessary for me is when I'm using the saw as a jointer. In that case it's an auxiliary fence. 
For normal rips, my little 22" shopsmith fence is adequate for At least 12' rips. Some saws, across the pond, have a fence that extends just slightly beyond the blade. Less chance for kickback from a misaligned fence.
For sheet goods, Fence Buddies really help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's where I really feel the need for a long fence Gene, sheet goods. Especially with my unifence, I can extend the fence way toward the front of the saw. That lets me stabilize the plywood against a large section of fence before I begin the cut. I don't need the extra fence behind the blade. What's a fence buddy?


----------



## Gene01

Ooops..Board Buddies, not FENCE Buddies. 









If your fence will accept it, a box type Auxiliary fence that extends a couple feet +or- , would work. My jointer saw fence is a single piece and, is clamped with those Rockler fence clamps but, for your purpose, a box type would offer more rigidity.


----------



## bandit571

Hot dogs fer Lunch…..

Thought it might have been the thermostat…..went out and bought a new one….no results….Landlord isn't returning my calls about this, either….

Looks like the crew is here to move a few things around….might even get the surround moved?


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch is over but having a tough time moving with a kitten in my lap. Got all of my sheathing painted and it should be dry by now.









@AJ I'm down to one 20v drill battery. Debating on if I should just buy two more batteries or buy a kit with a battery powered circ saw /recip saw with batteries. Or just hold off on any of it and just wear this battery out. Or maybe try having this battery rebuilt.

@Matt that is truly magic!!


----------



## bandit571

OK…back has been installed on the Fireplace surround, foot pads installed . Things got moved around a bit….
Soooooo, anyone want to see this, before it gets posted as a Project?









The bookcase is still behind it…need the crew to move those out…









Should have the required number of boards to qualify as a Project?









Doors opened…..Boss is VERY HAPPY!


----------



## rhybeka

Very nice, Bandit!

The wife is ordering pizza so it'll be a low key evening. Miter saw is almost done. had to readjust the miter saw platform as the wings aren't lining up with the wings :\


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka thats a tough choice to make. If they are not lithium batteries I would rebuild them with lithium cells. I need to rebuild my labtop battery but the wifey wants a new one for work so mine may just be for home stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Bandit and just in time for some cold weather. It's good to make the boss happy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good Bandit. Looks like it belongs there.

Hello Randy!

Busy in the shop. Just have the finish sanding to do on the china hutch and get some glass cut for the doors. Then I can get some room in the shop. These 3 things are taking up too much floor space.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi, Mark….



> These 3 things are taking up too much floor space.
> 
> - Festus56


If'n ya stand 'em up….
They have a smaller footprint!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Hi, Mark….
> 
> These 3 things are taking up too much floor space.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> If n ya stand em up….
> They have a smaller footprint!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


LOL I knew I should have fixed those pictures.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice looking pieces Mark.


----------



## Festus56

I finally got it to stand upright.


----------



## bandit571

Looks great!....Better not show that Hutch to the Boss…..

Morning to ya….is it Tuesday, yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Beka…

I picked up a factory re-conditioned DeWalt Drill with two new batteries from CPO for $70, which is less than they sell just the two batteries for. Also, you can get them new in the clam shell packaging on e-bay for good prices. I think people buy the combo kits on the deep discount deals and then part them out individually on e-bay.

Bandit…
Looks nice…. all warm and cozy like.

Mark…
You've been busy. Looking good.

My Purple Peeps remain undefeated 6-0 now, with a big 7 to 1 win over our arch nemesis, the red team. They all got new Red Army jerseys with CCCP printed across the chest, so I guess this was our own little miracle on ice.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…so….what's fer Lunch, today.

Lung Doctor visit tomorrow afternoon. Have a small stash of Oak to try to make something small out of….
Friday is the last day I have to wear this PITA heart monitor get-up….Sending it back next Saturday….

Still without a working furnace in the house….DP&L will love all these electric heaters running…grrrr,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, it's leaning to the left just a hair, can ya put a wedge under it???


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, it s leaning to the left just a hair, can ya put a wedge under it???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I could but would be the same crooked photographer so probably would be leaning some other direction.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marks left leg is shorter than his right, so the cabinet is level for him.


----------



## bandit571

Bean soup, with BACON, rice and Onions added in….with Garlic, MORE BACON, and Frank's Hot Sauce….a big bowl of it for Lunch…..

Chance of FROST tonight, and Thursday night….gotta have Squaw Winter, before you can have Indian Summer…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Someone is bringing more walnut to the mill on Wednesday. I think 95% of what people have brought to my mill has been Walnut.


----------



## diverlloyd

Chili and it was good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another picture frame for a friend of Cindy who just graduated.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt Unfortunately CPO is the same cost as Lowes on batteries. Sucks but that seems to be the way of it.

Going to go work on my hickory bench soon. it's getting cold here at night - down into the low 30's. here's hoping I can get my caulking done.


----------



## Gene01

Green chili cheese burger…pepper jack cheese. Peanut butter pie for dessert. 
Phyl went to a luncheon so, I stopped at a restaurant after a hardware run….well, drive and walk. Mud flap and I don't run anymore.


----------



## mudflap4869

36 degrees earlier this morning, now all the way up to 48. Not complaining mind you but, wasn't summer just last week? I am multitasking again. Ignoring several chores at the same time. More chores than I have fingers, so I took off my shoes and sat down to count my toes. To much of a chore to put my shoes back on, so I might just as well call it a day. After 4 PM and I still haven't had the gumption to even eat breakfast. My friend VERTIGO has visited me all day today.


----------



## bandit571

Flooring has been patched…fireplace surround is in it's new home…bookcase has been moved to their new spots.

$200 WR #62's iron has been sharpened up. Tools have been put away. Tablesaw is now IN the shop.

For some reason, I'm a bit tired out….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Might make a Menards run tomorrow, we'll see… not gettin' much of anything else done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

16ft 2×6's in a short bed pickup should be interesting…..


----------



## mojapitt

Put something heavy on the inside end. Gives a catapult effect if something goes wrong.

It's not necessarily safer, just more entertaining for the bystanders.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Put something heavy on the inside end. Gives a catapult effect if something goes wrong.
> 
> It s not necessarily safer, just more entertaining for the bystanders.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll git pics…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not so bad if you put the tailgate down. Don't you have that trailer fixed up yet?


----------



## GaryC

UM…....
Ya tho't ya could hide
ya cain't


----------



## GaryC

BTW…. anyone know how much an 81 in a 70 is?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that is a sweet frame, Bill! I could use two of those for a friend of mine. I still have two 11×17 matted pics of her dad waiting for frames :\ I had an idea like yours to do with maple and walnut accents just haven't gotten to it yet.

Morning all. First day back at the gym in a few months. Also hoping to make it out to the shop to get the miter saw stand platform finished. The middle platform needed adjusted since the wings of the miter saw weren't coming level with either side support sooo…try #2 commences tonight hopefully.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> BTW…. anyone know how much an 81 in a 70 is?
> 
> - Gary


What?????


----------



## mojapitt

> BTW…. anyone know how much an 81 in a 70 is?
> 
> - Gary


I think Marty can give you a good estimate


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary - Uh oh on the 81 in a 70. I don't have any idea how much that might cost, but you might be able to apply HF coupons to get 20% off.


----------



## Gene01

> BTW…. anyone know how much an 81 in a 70 is?
> 
> - Gary


My abacus broke.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...still no working furnace….58 degrees IN the house.

Errands to run, this morning….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BTW…. anyone know how much an 81 in a 70 is?
> 
> - Gary


Ask the judge if he'll take a color TV in trade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It's not so bad if you put the tailgate down. Don't you have that trailer fixed up yet?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm waiting on parts to rebuild the axles, the 16' sticks are for the floor…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Morning to ya…...still no working furnace….58 degrees IN the house.
> 
> Errands to run, this morning….
> 
> - bandit571


Are you all huddled around your new heater? I broke down and turned the furnace on yesterday.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice looking frame their Bill.

Just put $$$ in our Toyota Matrix for new brakes (rotors, pads and calipers)..... and found out that the rear suspension cross member is rusted out and needs to be replaced. Big bucks! Very frustrating.

How much of a mark up do you guys think is fair for a private mechanic to put on the parts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, my mechanic bases his rates on $50hr and that is cheap…..


----------



## Gene01

> Matt, my mechanic bases his rates on $50hr and that is cheap…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's darned cheap! Around here, its hovering around $80. Dealers are over $100. 
Of course, shade trees are at a premium in AZ.

We have a ballot question about sales taxes. One of the provisions would require sales tax on a mechanics labor as well as some other types of labor. Don't think that'll fly.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Of course, shade trees are at a premium in AZ.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I agree. Shade is at a premium in AZ due to supply and demand.


----------



## rhybeka

shade? why would we need shade? it's always gray here in Ohio :\


----------



## DS

If this guy could do it…











> 16ft 2×6 s in a short bed pickup should be interesting…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## rhybeka

Wow DS!

here's my miter stand issue. guessing my 2x's are somewhat twisted on top of the platform just being a hair low on the left, and more than a hair on the right. :\


----------



## firefighterontheside

I find that a hammer is really good for adjusting things by a hair.


----------



## bandit571

A 4 foot level across would also help get things aligned….Also….maybe slide a 1/4" thick piece of plywood under the saw? Underlayment stuff runs about 5mm….


----------



## ssnvet

> here s my miter stand issue. guessing my 2x s are somewhat twisted on top of the platform just being a hair low on the left, and more than a hair on the right. :
> - rhybeka


Shim-shiminy, shim-shiminy, shim-shim-sharoo

Where's Dick VanDyke when we need him?

:^)


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, my mechanic bases his rates on $50hr and that is cheap…..
> - boxcarmarty


My question is not about labor rate, but % mark up on parts.

Almost all private mechanics get a discounted price, often in the form of a volume based kick back from parts stores like NAPA. So the receipt for the parts that you are shown isn't what they are really paying for it. I get it, they're re-selling the parts and have carrying costs, etc… so a reasonable mark up is to be expected.

But my repair requires a dealer part that has to be ordered. When I go to the discount on-line Toyota parts distributor, I can see the "list price" which is what my mechanic is telling me the price is, but I also see the discounted price. And in this instance, it is a *significant *discount.

So what's a fair mark up on parts?


----------



## mudflap4869

I don't know about that 81 in a 70, but a few years ago I learned that 68 in a 55 is $283.50. Cruise control is now my best friend.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt have you searched for the part at a discount? Honda has a dealership that sells parts at a deep discount. It might be worth asking on a Toyota forum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I don t know about that 81 in a 70, but a few years ago I learned that 68 in a 55 is $283.50. Cruise control is now my best friend.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Good point Jim. 74 in a 55 is not good either. I had to pay court costs and go to traffic school.


----------



## bandit571

Court Costs is what will get you, everytime….part of their money-making scheme…

Next project has been determined, by the Boss…









To replace this 25 yr old cabinet…that is too big for this location..









It will be out of Oak…with Pine parts on the inside out of sight places…NO, it will NOT get painted…as for the TV stand..









Bookcase has been moved out, second table in it's place, again.


----------



## bandit571

Microwave "Hutch" stands 56-1/2" tall..25-1/4" wide….16-1/2" deep….

Old cabinet started out as a 4 drawer chester drawers….then a changing table….then this Catch-all…can be re-made as a dresser…IF I build the 4 drawers.

Pictures are from a catalog the Boss likes…"Seventh Avenue" for "Home Decor".....aka..flat-pack…

Will be looking to pick up some extra Oak lumber….tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC

81 in a 70 = 193.00


----------



## mojapitt

Could have been worse Gary, it could have been me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, fire place surround looks great!

Bill M. I've got a ham radio buddy in St. Charles that has an oak log he'd like to have milled but doesn't have the capacity to move it. Can I put him touch with you?

Howdy all!


----------



## rhybeka

I used the 4 ft level last time and still ended up this way. Tried shimming but nothing less than 1/4' in my scrap or unused pile :/ so I disassembled it to try again.Time for take two - wish me luck!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka you can put washers under the base as shims. Then screw it down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or you can use your miter saw to make shims.

Mike, you sure can. Maybe we can figure out a way to get the log here.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

No pics for DS today, maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## GaryC

They're just so picky


----------



## DIYaholic

Vermont is about to enter the 21st Century….

We will no longer be the ONLY U.S. state without a TARGET store….
They open, here in the Burlington area, tomorrow!!!

Not only that….
On November 6th….
HFT (Harbor Freight Tools) will be opening in South Burlington….
Just 8.5 miles from me!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Randy


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Take 2 didn't work - same issue as before just closer to the top. Going to phone a friend tonight and have someone help me. Think we'll stick a 4ft level on the miter saw, crawl underneath and support it while unscrewing it, then have her tell me when it's level and screw it in.


----------



## Gene01

Target and HF …can't get any better. Well, maybe a Big Lots.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Randy. I'm sure my town will never get a Target or HF, but we do have Sonic.


----------



## Gene01

Ya can't beat Sonic for haute cuisine in your pickup. Their peanut butter shakes are awesome.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll drink a beer in yer honor…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….still no heat..inside or outside….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, swing by, Charles has heat in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, not sure what exactly I did…...furnace now runs….!!!!!!

Haul the Boss over to my friend's place…she is to clean the house for him ( as his boss is due back home..)while I clean out a supply of Oak boards….I'll haul the boards home….he will bring the Boss when she is done cleaning the house…..rather than pay a housekeeper…I get a bit of lumber….works.


----------



## bandit571

This drawing stuff up on paper…one of these days, I might get good at it…

Natasha:" You have Plan, Darlink?" 
Boris: " I have Plan, they don't always work, but I always have Plan."










Not much of a Drafting Table….or tools..









View from the side….and…( I'm cheap, so flip the page over..)









From the front. Oak has arrived!









Has some nice grain to it..









And..









and..









Maybe tomorrow…after I get on the work jeans, I can cut and glue up a few panels? May get the base done first, then do the topper….


----------



## rhybeka

looks like good wood, Bandit!

Kind of a dumb question, but how do you store tools you don't use often? I'm trying to figure out how to best store my framing nailer and roofing nailer so they won't rust. The roofing nailer I'm considering just selling, but I know it will be for a loss Sucks but it was worth having when I needed it. I've heard some folks use canvas waxed bags, some plastic bags and duct tape…just not sure what is the 'right' way.

heading out to get some caulking done. hopefully. it's pretty chilly out


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I don't know that I would seal them in plastic bags. I'd rather have them breathe.

You could put them in drawers or cabinets, with silica packets to absorb moisture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm, my framing nailer hangs on a nail in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we cut walnut for about 4 hours thus morning. Wouldn't be walnut if we didn't hit nails, 2 to be exact, but both on same cut so only wasted one blade. Also hit a couple. 22 bullets, no harm there.

I saw on Facebook that 74 has retired.


----------



## DS

The pic's link was valid when I posted it…
Lemme try this again.

If this guy could do it…











> 16ft 2×6 s in a short bed pickup should be interesting…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> - DS


----------



## bandit571

Cut a few planks to size…and ripped one to width…5-1/2" does not add up to 14-1/2" too well…be two wides, with a narrow piece down the middle.

Have a lung stress test tomorrow, about Lunch time…

House is nice and toasty, now…..Furnace keeps on starting as needed…must have done something right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoying the view while I grill chicken stuffed with ham and cheese and wrapped in bacon. All while drinking a beverage. It was a good day.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ evening all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here ya go DS…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I only brought 8 - 16 footers home, I was concerned with the weight sticking out there. The extend-a-truck sits at 11 foot, there is 5 foot sticking out beyond that. I'll go back and get the other 6 tomorrow…..


----------



## bandit571

Evening….









Parts for panel #2 have been marked out…awaiting saw time….









Panel #1 awaiting some trips by the No. 7c Jointer plane….to get rid of the Gaposis…









Some fancy off-cuts….might have enough for a top for the bottom case….maybe tomorrow…

In need of a 3 finger of Southern Comfort….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> In need of a 3 finger of Southern Comfort….
> 
> - bandit571


Since yer pourin', ya might as well fill it to the rim…..


----------



## bandit571

Need to save some for tomorrow night…


----------



## Gene01

As if Southern Comfort wasn't sweet enough, ya ever try it with Coke? Or, Yukon Jack and coke?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## ssnvet

> Here ya go DS…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I botched the layout on a 20' 8×8 oak post back when I was cutting my timber frame and immediately grabbed my chain saw and scouted a tree on my property (then 7.5 acres of woods), dropped it and put a 21' log in the back of the 8' bed on my old 2WD F150, and proceeded to haul it 20 miles to my Woodmizer mans shop. The trucks steering was really squirmy and I suspect I popped a wheelie while going over a couple bumps. But 4 hours after my mistake, I was back on site with a fresh cut 20' 8×8 to replace the one I'd botched. It was one of those days when I'd of been better off if I didn't get out of bed.


----------



## DS

That's a handy little bracket stuffed into the receiver hitch.
I don't think it's legal in AZ to have a load extend out that far - flag or no.

Marty, is that your rig? A telescoping version of that attachment could make a very handy job site workbench.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, handy device there. Although I can see where it could have some drawbacks.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

DS, not sure about the legality here in AZ. But, I've seen them used for 16' , and longer, loads up here around Snowflake. But, a guy would have to be nuts to try it on the 101, for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Breathing Stress Test is done…..no walking the hallway, this time…..get to sit in a small "Phone Booth" sort of chamber….lot of breathing into a hose thing…..

Summer Sausage for lunch….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, did they tell you what you were breathing in that booth? I know 2 of the gases in the bottle are methane and Carbon monoxide. I change tanks on those booths.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Why would they have him breathing methane and carbon dioxide?


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously they are small %. I don't profess to know the reasons for it, but I assume it helps simulate stress on the body.

I have had that test, not a relaxing experience.


----------



## mojapitt

I will try to remember to get a list of the gases in the tank.


----------



## bandit571

There is also stuff like in my Rescue Inhaler….about like "smoking" a pipe….90 minutes sitting on that little wooden chair ain't all the nice..either….

Wore the apron today…as I am not allow to get my "Sunday go to Meeting" jeans dirty in the shop..









Tablesaw to cut parts for side #2.
..








Planes because parts for side #1 needed a little work..









Lots of shavings like this…









Will let this thing sit overnight..









Then do it all over again for the other side….had to "FIRE!" the splitter/guard on the tablesaw…..all it does is bind things up..Off-cuts pile is growing..









Will try to find some uses for these…


----------



## DS

Now I've got ideas bouncing around in my head about mounting a miter saw on that receiver hitch level with the truck bed and a telescoping arm off to the side. 
How handy would that be?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working on a mantel shelf and surround today. A little left to do before I paint. Gonna make crown mold out of some door casing I have. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## mojapitt

All of this big productivity, I am making things for a craft show in my spare time. Seems kinda weak.


----------



## bandit571

Made a skillet full of Summer Sausage Hash…..green pepper, Onions, Garlic and eggs…..fried up in a mess of shredded spuds and the sausage…..little bit of Olive oil…

Kind of sore tonight…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s a handy little bracket stuffed into the receiver hitch.
> I don t think it s legal in AZ to have a load extend out that far - flag or no.
> 
> Marty, is that your rig? A telescoping version of that attachment could make a very handy job site workbench.
> 
> - DS


It's called an Extend-a-Truck, it sits right at 11 feet from the front of my bed. It has a 350lb capacity. Because a 16 footer was 5 foot beyond the rack, I chose to haul the 14 - 2×6's in two loads so that weight out there wouldn't bounce to bad…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that's what I did on mine - door casing for the moulding pieces worked well

@Bandit busy as always I see 

SO left me for the weekend to go spend time with her grandparents and keep an eye on them with her mom out of town. So far I've worked on lego labels and fed the dogs. does that count as relaxing?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sounds like the party's at Becky's! I'll bring the bourbon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, this is for you. Liam wanted a fidget cube so he made one out of legos.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, what's a fidget cube?

(You know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

How did my tape make it on Gary's milk carton???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the tape. It was on my stairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, what s a fidget cube?
> 
> (You know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Well…..it's a cube….. that you can fidget with. That's about all I know.


----------



## diverlloyd

Neighbor had the dogwood in front of their house cut down. They used the same tree service I used. So in being a good neighbor I walked over and chatted with the tree trimmer. He cut up the trunk in 5' sections for me and also told me to stop by the shop to see if he has any wild cherry I would want. Next time they cut one down he will cut it in the same size pieces for me. I must have good karma. But I have a 6' truck bed load of dogwood all anchor sealed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Must be a big dogwood. I've never heard of anyone using a tree service for a dogwood.


----------



## HerbC

Just checking in to let ya'll know we are alright. My wife, granddaughter, grandson and I rode out the hurricane in our home. No injuries to any of us. Moderate damage to the house, lost part of the roof and got a bit of water in most rooms. No electricity or internet.

We left the area after the storm and are currently staying with family in Troy Alabama (they don't have internet service at all)

Got to go, will check in again soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate that you had damage Herb, but that's light damage compared to many. Hope you can get it all straightened out. Take care.


----------



## theoldfart

Herb, glad you and yours are ok.


----------



## bandit571

Entire left side of my back is doing nothing but twitching….and spasms….getting rather annoying….not sure what is causing it, either….


----------



## bandit571

Tape does get around…it and the pencil are sitting here in the Dining Room….somewhere in the house, there is a second such tape measure….and almost a dozen pencils…


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, here is the gas for stress test. Most is Oxygen and Nitrogen. Just looks bad.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Why bother bottling that stuff-you can breathe that just walking around downtown Portland…....


----------



## bandit571

There be a Barn Sale Saturday morning////tools/////lumber….amongst other treasures…..about a 10 minute drive from my house..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill it was growing in their power drop to the house. It was 40' tall 20" trunk it also has some burls on it. Could be a interesting thing to play with.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit! I have a haircut scheduled for 10:45 :\ looks like I need to make a dump run with a bunch of 1/2" ply offcuts and other construction debris somehow still laying around after the last load.

@Bill that's a great figet cube  I just got the holiday fire house and am stoked to get it put together and added to my winter village.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm thinking a french cleat wall system is going to be my best bet for storage. I'm assuming I'll need to make my cleats out of 3/4" ply instead of the 1/2" I have a bit of surplus of. is there any advantage to using the larger ply?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Peeps and happy Friday!



> Entire left side of my back is doing nothing but twitching….and spasms….getting rather annoying….not sure what is causing it, either….
> - bandit571


Have you consideredyoga? Seriously… I know a gal with MS and Yoga gave her back her life. I have a co-worker who swears that it's the best thing he's ever done. You don't have to get all funky with the eastern religious aspects of it…. just learning how to stretch and relax your body might be very helpful to you.



> Beka, this is for you. Liam wanted a fidget cube so he made one out of legos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's awesome…. channel all that pent up energy into making something!


----------



## Gene01

Thicker cleats have larger bearing surface and, will support more weight. I use full 1" thick stock for heavy loads. Have never went less than 3/4.
Remember, cabinet width has to be wider than your stud spacing as the cleats must be screwed to the studs. And, don't forget to accommodate for cleat thickness when building the cabinets.


----------



## ssnvet

Cleaning up my desktop….
Can't remember if I snipped this one from here or somewhere else.
It's a funny one either way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had talked about the fidget cube a few days ago and I suggested he make one out of legos. Then two days ago I found a post it note he had left for himself to make the cube. He said he watched a YouTube video about it.


----------



## ssnvet

> We had talked about the fidget cube a few days ago and I suggested he make one out of legos. Then two days ago I found a post it note he had left for himself to make the cube. He said he watched a YouTube video about it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Note to self & Youtube R&D… Tell Liam I like the way he rolls :^D


----------



## diverlloyd

> Why bother bottling that stuff-you can breathe that just walking around downtown Portland…....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Business opportunity?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it is FRIDAY…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, we're retired. Fridays are inconsequential. Phyl doesn't even cook fish on Friday, anymore.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another few nice fall days in a row here. Put in a 12 hr. day yesterday hauling asphalt. Was one of those hurry up and wait days.

Tomorrow all the pine furniture gets picked up. Will gain my shop space back finally. The sawmill folks have a couple more orders that I will probably start on next week. Think one of them involves a big slab of maple.


----------



## DS

You can charge 10X more when it is "medical grade" air. (30X more if billed to your insurance)



> Why bother bottling that stuff-you can breathe that just walking around downtown Portland…....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in BTV, Burlington International Airport….
Awaiting my flight to ISP, Long Island Islip Macarthur….
VIA Philadelphia…

Going to clean, declutter and stage my dead mom's condo….
Hoping for a quick sale!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

> Thicker cleats have larger bearing surface and, will support more weight. I use full 1" thick stock for heavy loads. Have never went less than 3/4.
> Remember, cabinet width has to be wider than your stud spacing as the cleats must be screwed to the studs. And, don t forget to accommodate for cleat thickness when building the cabinets.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene! Not storing anything too heavy to start out - mainly just moving my hand plane storage from the house to the shop and it's already cleated with 3/4" cleats. The new stuff I'm going to hang will be tools and sandpaper. I'll keep in mind it has to be <16> wide .


----------



## rhybeka

good luck Randy!


----------



## ssnvet

> Going to clean, declutter and stage my dead mom s condo….
> Hoping for a quick sale!!!!
> - DIYaholic


That's going to be a hard job Randy…. Focus on the happy memories and good times.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should meander to the shop…and try to get a bit of work done? Have to haul the trash can to the shop, first….and clean the floor up from yesterday's follies….

Looking like a Gatorade/ Mountain Dew Blend Day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Good luck, Randy….

Panel #1 is out of the clamps..









Panel #2 is in the clamps…









And the three parts for the case's top have been cut..









What do I do with something like this?









Looks nice..until you flip it over…









With one end wider than the other..









Waiting on the glue to cure….then I can set it aside with Panel #1..









This being the inside of the panel…hung up the apron..









Called it a day…even swept the floor..again.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Randy.

Too tired to go to the shop. I feel I could make a mistake. So being bored I'm making dinner and am carried away. Roasted turkey bone in breast,cranberry sauce,green bean casserole,cream corn, mashed potatoes,from scratch Parker house rolls and pumpkin pie(wife bought one to surprise me). I will be able to sleep good after I eat at 745ish


----------



## diverlloyd

Stuffed and didn't even eat any pie. Maybe a midnight snack.


----------



## rhybeka

mmmmm pie…. I had chicken nuggets and Mac n cheese. working on lego labels again.


----------



## DonBroussard

High temp today was 89F - seasonably warm. I had shrimp and okra gumbo again tonight. Reheats on gumbo are usually better than when first served, and that was the case tonight.

Randy - Best wishes for success with your project. Keep the good memories.


----------



## Gene01

Had warmed up Japanese beef and rice take out. Ugh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was chicken and drop dumplins' with chicken gravy fer me… I love winter meals…..


----------



## Gene01

Breakfast was better than last night's awful stuff. Grits with eggs cooked in it and fried Spam chunked and added. Got enough plain grits left over for frying in the morning. Treat like pancakes. Butter and Maple syrup.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cinnamon rolls for the first meal here. Taking to the boss about today's plans, not much plannned so maybe some shop time.


----------



## bandit571

1st Breakfast was pills….Barn Sale this morning…..went mainly for some Lumber they had….brought home enough to finish the base cabinet…

Am watching The Old House Hour, right now…..PBS has commercials?....They even had Norm working! Ok, apparently it is something called This Old House/ Trade School…..and not on PBS.

Heart Monitor is on it's way back to where it came from….30 day trial is over. Will wait about a month, then find out the results…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit do they usually have a lot of wood at those? I passed a 'barn' sale on the way home because I took back roads but I didn't see it in enough time to stop and I didn't have cash on me :\

finally home. I did manage to get a new set of shop shoes. talked the SO into a pair of redwings so hopefully they will last a lot longer than any other pair…and withstand an 80lb bag of concrete. Off to look at drill batteries. I have an idea I want to see if it will work.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I hope they got some helpful info from that monitor. I know you're happy to be done with it!
((((Randy))))
Thanks for checking in, Herb. 
The hospital that bought my workplace has finally gotten around to re-doing the ER. UGH, 3 phases-each taking 3 weeks (right). Our 8 beds and 3 clinic rooms are now down to 6 beds and a maze. We are trying to make the best of it by decorating the temporary drywall walls in our down time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the window. It's nice to be able to see outside?


----------



## bandit571

He had one entire bay in the barn with stacks of lumber….I just needed a couple 1xs in Pine…

Sitting here, picking glue off the fingers, again….Both sides now match each other, and have this for the feet









Shelf parts have been milled..








Face frame parts…









And webframe parts









Glue up started..









Just glue….but then I added the clamps and cauls









Swept the mess up off the floor…and closed up shop


----------



## rhybeka

got the remainder of my sheathing up once I ran back out to HF for jig saw blades. came in to figure out dinner. hot dogs or chicken nuggets… big decisions.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka both make some chicken nugget dog kabobs


----------



## rhybeka

now that's an idea, AJ  finally getting hungry so I better get on it.


----------



## diverlloyd

or pigs in a blanket


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Must be something about walnut Bill. I have a piece on my bench with a half of a bullet in it too. One board had 3 holes but only one had the lead in it.

Is a perfect 70° fall day here. Finally got an empty shop now. At least there is more room to move around after getting these heavy things loaded and on the way to their new home. Hope he sends pictures after they are finished. Probably start on a new project for them next week. Have to haul asphalt again on Monday. Will be about a 5 mile round trip without much traffic this time.


----------



## bandit571

May try a blog in a bit…..two other sites had problems with the blog….TPW even erased the text? left the pictures?

Ok, when and who do the Buckeyes play today? Do they even play this week?


----------



## rhybeka

I'm told they play at 7:30 against Tulane. Not sure though.

I just had Lily outside and she's scratching at the back door again. it's going to be a long night


----------



## bandit571

They are at Purdue…just started, I think…


----------



## mojapitt

They look good Mark.

Six months in on new job. We're seriously looking at finding something different. Very boring and not much future for change here. Need more challenges. We'll see I guess.


----------



## rhybeka

found out she knew one of the kittens had escaped outside and was hiding by the door. what a smart girl!


----------



## bandit571

Went down to the shop…check on dryer…remove clamps from glue up…..cut all the tenons for the web frames….4 mortises are done, using Gene Howe's new chisel…one frame is glued up. Re-start the dryer…


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm fat period. Had left overs but added a piece of pumpkin pie. It wasnt all that great of a pie but I'm picky. After thinking about it after I ate it I decided that a bowl of blue berry cheesecake ice cream sounded good. It was pretty good.
Sorry buckeye fans that Indiana team is stopping them pretty good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dogs are smart.


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in…bit of a long-winded one…..couldn't stay out of the shop….was more interesting there, than watching the ball game….even put Gene's chisel to work….one web frame is in the clamps….


----------



## CFrye

Make wooden Legos!




View on YouTube
You know, in all your free time!


----------



## rhybeka

those legos would take a lot of time and work! neat though. 

I think it's time to start buying lumber to let it acclimate for a bench build in the spring.

better get up and get moving as the animals are ready to be up even if my chair is comfy.


----------



## Gene01

Our muddy roads have finally returned to a state of dryness. So, I pressure washed the mud off the underside and sides of my 250. Should get better gas mileage now. 
Wish the shop could get the same treatment. In the midst of a thorough cleaning and reorganization. Much smaller projects on the horizon. Need to re think a lot of stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Frosty this morn.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..









Used these last night…instead of watching a ballgame…









And.








and these.
.








To make one of these….and start on a second one..









At least it was more fun than the ballgame….


----------



## bandit571

Second frame is in the clamps…..rebate along the back edges of the sides is done….hate knots. Got almost to the point I could do a bit of assembly…...had run out of screws….hate when that happens…

Hour round trip to Wall E World ( only 2 miles away?) they were lined up 5-8 deep at each of the OPEN checkouts..AND the scan-n-goes as well.

waiting on a bowl of Taco Soup….then maybe a little shoptime?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought popcorn at a grocery store for movie night at the firehouse. We had several extra bags, so I brought one home. I noticed something brown in the bag and moved it around to see it better. I guess the popcorn maker is missing their spoon.


----------



## bandit571

How would this do…as a drawer front?









One chrome handle, or two? 








Second frame is waiting on glue to dry ( and the drills' batteries to charge up)









Top frame has it's corner blocks installed….









Ran this around a bit…plywood back needs a place to hide..









Screws have been bought…waiting on glue and batteries….and SOUP!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm not ready for it to be monday again so soon, but I guess I don't get a vote in it.

Wall sheathing is all up/fixed/painted. ran out of time to get anything moved though, but I have a decent idea of what is going where. Just need to finish getting the miter saw in place and then I can load up the wall behind it as well.


----------



## bandit571

Back is now sore…but…









" A little assembly" 









Front corners now have a curve….Took a bit to get this thing assembled…









Then flip this over on to the other side panel….then take it off the bench, slap the top onto the bench, and..









Attach the case to the top….still have to clear the top of the saw off…maybe tomorrow?









I am beat…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

37° out this morning and clear. Headed out to haul asphalt agin this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..wake me up when Tuesday gets here..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Monday…

My Purple Peeps beet the former champion Gold team (last 3 seasons) 3-0 last night. That puts us way out in the lead with a 7-0 record, but it wound up being a downer as they got all bent out of shape over "aggressive play" and we just about had two fights out there. They play a very fast skating and intense game and all we did was play their game. But they chose to see every collision and bump as intentional and provocative.

On a happier note… I'm going to Michigan.


----------



## bandit571

Normally..the shop is closed on Mondays….not today. Parts for the face frame are getting milled, plywood has been bought….2 hrs in the shop after lunch….getting ready for part 2….

3 scoops of Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream has been taken care of…..was almost too nice a day to stay inside…..

Why Michigan?


----------



## Gene01

Good for you and your purple peeps, Matt.
I'll echo Bandit's query…why Michigan?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I believe Matt lived in Michigan at one time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Been to Michigan 3 times,4 if you dont count being told by Canadian customs your country is back that way go to
it. I count that as staying in Michigan. It was all my coworkers fault.


----------



## Gene01

We usually go to Traverse City. Got friends up there. The UP is nice, too. 
Detroit wasn't fun…but Windsor sure was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's surprising to me, but I've never been to Michigan. Surprising because it's my kind of place.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been to Michigan, too cold. Wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## bandit571

"Muck Fichigan" was usually heard in the convoy coming back from Grayling, MI….....Way too many trips up there.

Detroit was NASTY back in the 70s….instead of "Purple Haze"..there was this yellow, smelly smoke…..

Back is on the case..









Not the easiest to do…needed 25"..plywood was 24" wide…..but 48" long…Had to cut both of the panels I bought , today….At least I'll get a drawer bottom out of the leftovers…









Way too heavy to do this too many times…..so..









Cover the tool well with scraps, and stand it up…..anyone feel they NEED a 2500 sqft shop to do large projects? 
Not sure how many sqft I have….

Going to need another bowl of Ice Cream….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Plans got changed. Asphalt will be tomorrow. Helped install a couple monster fireplace mantels today then came home raked leaves, mowed the lawn and puttered in the shop.

We like Michigan. Great riding and camping. Never been to the Detroit area but the north, west and the UP are some of the best scenic roads and landscape. But have never been there in the winter so there is that.


----------



## bandit571

Between Camp Grayling and North Arty Range….there is a State Park…dedicated to Lumber Jacks….then on the next hill is a State Correction camp/boot camp….with signs along the road warning about hitch-hikers….

Have seen the "big bridge'' at Mackinac…and been to the island….back in the 60s…never got to see it in all the years going to grayling….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Yes indeed, I was born and raised a Michigander, until the Navy took me far away. I'm making the trip to see family. Not looking forward to the 14+ hour drive, but I've done it many, many times, so I can just set the auto-pilot. I'm not crossing Ontario this time, however, otherwise I'd cross the Blue Water Bridge and cruise right through Sir Stumpy's stomping grounds.

Michigan is indeed a beautiful state, and Michigan people are good folks. You get outside of the major cities in the south east and people are a lot more "country" than you might expect. Sadly, Detroit has been a pit since I was a kid. Having lived there (interned at GM), I can only say that it's one of the most blighted and racist places in the country. I'll pinch my nose and look the other way as we bypass it.

Time to get my ducks in a row…


----------



## Gene01

Matt, have a safe trip and enjoy your visit.


----------



## rhybeka

Enjoy, Matt!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….what's fer Lunch?


----------



## Gene01

Fried grits and bacon.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene

Never heard of fried grits , how do you do it.

Like a Tater cake ?


----------



## ssnvet

Gene types the word "grits" and in less than 6 min, look who pops out of the woods…

I know a country boy when I see one

:^D


----------



## Gene01

We usually make enough for leftovers. Those are put in a loaf pan or some container that will give you a thickness of a couple inches. Then it's refrigerated at least overnight. Then we pop the cold loaf of grits out and slice it into pieces about a half inch thick. Put 'em in a buttered frying pan till brown on both sides. We eat them like pancakes with butter and syrup. 
Sometimes, we throw a few eggs into the original batch and stir 'em up. cooked in the grits. Then, when you fry the slices, it gives them a nice flavor.


----------



## DanKrager

Fried grits, scrapple, fried corn meal mush, and fried rice "cakes" all done as Gene described. Still like them after 70 plus years of eating them. 
Metal working equipment inbound. I won't be posting more about it here because it's not woodworking related in any way other than it's in a woodworking shop.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dan, we talk about everything but politics here. Metal working fits right in.


----------



## Gene01

Every so often, we can find scrapple in the grocery. But it's as rare as good old fashioned head cheese or mountian oysters. And, I'm the only one that likes any of that stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Face frame is installed on the case…picking dried glue off me fingers..









Needed a few clamps, as well….Plugs were milled..









Installed..









And a few were even trimmed..









Will need them clamps…drawer front needs a bit extra…









Was long enough…just not tall enough…awaiting the glue and clamps…maybe later, today?

Last of the Taco Soup was for lunch. May take a walk, until the glue dries…


----------



## diverlloyd

Haven't eaten today but thinking chicken alfredo for dinner. Want twice baked potatoes but I used all the potatoes and don't feel like spaghetti. Maybe a side of potato cakes I do have some left over mashed taters.


----------



## mudflap4869

*HEAD CHEESE*, also known as souse. I stood over the cauldron too many hour keeping that crap stirred. Grandma always bragged about how much SHE made, but we kids did most of the work. Not much could turn your stomach than a pigs head looking at you out the cauldron. 
Grits cooked up with scrambled eggs, sausage and cheese. Hot in the morning to start your day, then fried as Gene describes but with hot sauce instead of the sweet stuff. The BOB had never heard of GRITS when we first married ( a product of Detroit) but she now asks me to make them quite often.
I haven't had corn meal mush in about 60 years. So poor that it was what we lived on during to 1950s. Fried crisp Tater Cakes were a real treat at the time. I would never call them the good old days.


----------



## ssnvet

yah… head cheese, fried everything leftovers and corn meal mush… boy, you guys sure know how to party.

:^p


----------



## diverlloyd

So alfredo and chicken cordon bleu.


----------



## bandit571

How about a PIP….









Sanded, routed, scrapered…Can't even find the plugs..









And there IS 3 in that picture…top is looking better..









Scrapered?









Stanley #82 style…Finish?









Then the clear gloss poly.


----------



## bandit571

BTW…drawer front's blank is in the clamps…









That piece of Pine is merely a caul..to flatten a spot…will be removed with the clamps..tomorrow…


----------



## diverlloyd

I need a live in cook. I keep cooking and I'm going to get way to fat.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dan, we talk about everything but politics here. Metal working fits right in.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We can't talk about politics? Dang-I had a real zinger….....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, are you out of the loop?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it wasn't "look up politician in the dictionary and it refers you to look up liar"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I milled some really nice white oak for a guy today. Then sprayed some paint on the mantel. Hope to install that this week.

Bandit I really like that top. Pretty wood.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill are you going to build a kiln.


----------



## bandit571

"Politicians are like a baby's diaper…both need changed often, and for the same reasons"

Or, something like that?

Boss Tweed and his bunch had a system….you got up early, you voted as often as you could get away with…return to Tammany Hall, and have a free BEER!


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this talk of grits, mush, and tater cakes done got me hungry…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, are you out of the loop?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you know me-I'm always out of the loop!


----------



## mojapitt

Don't feel bad Dean. I spend plenty of time trying to figure out where the loop even is.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Monte!

Had a dating misadventure the weekend before last. If the Loop has bourbon in it, I'll be IN the loop for awhile!


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, my plan was to build a kiln this summer. Now my plan is to build one this fall. I'll be lucky to have one built by the spring. I will build a kiln. Just need time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> AJ, my plan was to build a kiln this summer. Now my plan is to build one this fall. I'll be lucky to have one built by the spring. I will build a kiln. Just need time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, do ya need a challenge??? I'll let ya win…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, are you gonna build a kiln?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, one of these days… What came first, the mill or the kiln???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin' to put some paint on the mill so I can park it outside, gotta make room in the shop for the snow pusher…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yep, one of these days… What came first, the mill or the kiln???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I would say the mill. How else would you have wood to build a kiln?


----------



## mudflap4869

I baked a squash for supper tonight, lots of butter and a bit of honey, sprinkle with a bit cinnamon and pig out.


----------



## bandit571

Fell asleep in this chair….while playing Solitaire?

Drawer Building 101 later today….maybe?


----------



## bandit571

Need some Waffle House Hash Browns, with everything BUT those peppers…..and maybe a waffle with it…


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm ya'll are making me hungry! I'm going to get a bagel sandwich from the cafeteria once they open. been craving one for a bit now.

chomping at the bit to get back to the shop. had to test drive a car last night which washed most of the evening. tonight I get to clean up in prep for the nephew to visit


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Waffle House sounds good.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Got the grits thing , understand 
almost like fried pickles , cept ya freeze them


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting in the dentist's office. Roughly 40° in here.


----------



## mojapitt

Deep fried anything usually works.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit you missed out on the blueberry waffles. Waffle House only had them for a month and now they are gone. It's a shame they are amazing.


----------



## mojapitt

Dentist office should allow you to choose your own music. Hip Hop doesn't help me relax.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that bass helps drain out the cries of pain.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in this morning. trying to stay out of the Boss's way…..she opened the doors on that old "pantry" that I am replacing…..going to need a bunch of garbage bags…..

Can't even get through the area..and get a lunch/brunch/pills….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Should get near 70° later. Ready to start on a couple more orders for the sawmill. Have a coffee table and 2 night stands to do this time.

Sounds like a good idea to stay out of the way Bandit. Would be for sure in my house.


----------



## Gene01

A rarity here. FOG! So thick you could chew it. Glad I don't need to drive anywhere. I'd get lost.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a spammer..going around selling "Worldmaps.."


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ work. 

think I need to take inventory of all my 3/4" ply so I can start making french cleats. maybe even vacuum the cobwebs out of my table saw


----------



## bandit571

Amongst the treasures found…two 18v Firestorm batteries, AND the charger. A Woodsmith Magazine,Aug,2008 #170, a very small, cordless driver, that sits on it's own charger…

3 other chargers I had bought..searching for one that would fit a small Makita drill…..gave up, and tossed the drill.

Books and pictures of all sorts of things. Still one more shelf to go….she has been stashing "saveables" back onto the upper shelf.

May go and hide out in the shop…after Supper…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Back from vacation. What did I miss?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I saw your pictures James…Lots of wood, no working. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bandit571

i hate doing these things…









But, somehow got both front corners done…









Needs the back, and a bottom..and a handle









Part 1 of the Pantry Clean out..









Should be a bit easier to move around, now?

Fazoli's for supper…..I am a bit worn out…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

James, did ya fill yer backseat again???


----------



## StumpyNubs

> James, did ya fill yer backseat again???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The missus would never allow that to happen again.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Happy back from vacation James!

cleaned the shop and installed two more lights. somewhat productive. now I have the tough job of figure out storage. :\


----------



## mojapitt

They offered me a "promotion" to day shift this morning. I would have to take a $400 per month cut in pay with a greater work load. But it would be days instead of nights.

They're trying to keep me from getting a different job elsewhere.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sold the delta Unisaw that I got in that group of tools. That was the last piece to sell. I sold it for my asking price, but had to give him the extension cord I was using to plug it in. Now I need another cord to use for plugging in the goat water de-icer.


----------



## mojapitt

Did you come out good with selling stuff off Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did pretty well, plus I got the Powermatic jointer.


----------



## Gene01

> They offered me a "promotion" to day shift this morning. I would have to take a $400 per month cut in pay with a greater work load. But it would be days instead of nights.
> 
> They re trying to keep me from getting a different job elsewhere.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a "promotion" ? 
Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> They offered me a "promotion" to day shift this morning. I would have to take a $400 per month cut in pay with a greater work load. But it would be days instead of nights.
> 
> They re trying to keep me from getting a different job elsewhere.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If they are worried about losing you, maybe there's room for negotiation on that pay cut? Or at least a guarantee of scheduled pay raises in the future? $400 a month seems like a pretty substantial pay cut, no matter how much you make. You could take the missus out to a really, really nice dinner every weekend for that kind of cash


----------



## bandit571

Some places, they pay an "extra" for working a night shift….to get people to work those hours….my son gets an extra $0.40 an hour for being on the 2300-0700 shift….


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## mojapitt

Essentially, I would go to day shift at my base wage now. I lose the $2.50 per hour differential from nights. I was hired at the top of the scale so there's no room for a pay increase.

Odds are heavily against me taking that position.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer has been assembled, glued up..sitting in the clamps….taking a long break….have a "puzzle" to figure out…

All the rest of the Oak boards are in the shop….trying to arrange the "cut list" to make a pair of doors…and the topper….

Film @ 2300 hrs…...( anyone want to show up and help out?)


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









All clamped up..









And stashed out of the way….maybe a Blog about this afternoon's "FUN"

The Puzzle?









How to make two doors, and a topper unit..









Out of these 5 boards, and this wide board..









With two of those 5 being just 3/8" thick…..


----------



## CFrye

Monte, double check what the reduced income does to your taxes. You may be surprised and not actually have a cut in pay.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Monte, double check what the reduced income does to your taxes. You may be surprised and not actually have a cut in pay.
> 
> - CFrye


Monte is one of the folks paying all the taxes so my able-bodied neighbor can sit on his butt and play video games all day. Society can't afford Monte moving down a bracket!


----------



## StumpyNubs

The other day I made a video about making mortises with the drill press, and I wondered if I could also make tenons with a drill press. Turns out you can!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

About 65° and mostly sunny today. Nice tomorrow but cloudy then cool off for a few days.

Day shift may be a promotion but a cut in pay usually is not.

Cool video Stumpy. You are right it will work.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from Meechigan
Drove 16 hours Wednesday straight through…three stops for gas… to Grand Rapids, visiting my sister and mom.

Stumpy, I waved as we merged off of 23 onto I96 in Brighton.

Went to the Lake Michigan shore today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

$400 per month isn't a cut in pay… that's a beating…..


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I heard rumors that a possible Northeastern storm is heading your way. Hope everything is secure at home.

Love fall foliage.


----------



## bandit571

Best way to work through a cut list..









Get this thing fired up…and start in…









Cut to lengths needed…rip as need be….sides for the topper..









Both sides are in the clamps…









Only needed one caul. Top shelf of the topper cut to length, and ripped for width..









Got almost all the door parts ripped….need to start in on those tomorrow…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Love fall foliage.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Where??? I must have missed it…..


----------



## bandit571

Is it Spring, yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' at a circular mill… Um…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I heard rumors that a possible Northeastern storm is heading your way. Hope everything is secure at home


Forecast for our area in southern ME is just rain… hope it stays that way


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Lookin at a circular mill… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um…


----------



## Festus56

Pretty cool Matt. We have been to that State park. Ludington is a nice town to spend a evening / night also.


----------



## mojapitt

> Lookin at a circular mill… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Does SawStop make one of those?


----------



## Gene01

Here's one for you, Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Here's one for you, Marty.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! TGIF!

Looks like a good time, Matt  Be safe!


----------



## MustacheMike

Is it ok to stop in for a moment and say HI!!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Is it ok to stop in for a moment and say HI!!!!
> 
> - MustacheMike


Yep. Hi back, MM.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It amazes me how many people freak out when they see someone try something new, even as an experiment. I cut a tenon with a drill press, which works by the way, and people say "You're desperate for new content!" or "Just because I can jump off a building doesn't mean I should!" It's a free video, folks. Just sit back and enjoy it. Nobody says you have to do it in your shop…


----------



## diverlloyd

Hello mm

Stumpy people are just asses. No better way to put it. Most that make comments like that are also the ones who say "well I have been doing it this way for 20 years". Not even open minded enough to hear you out or try it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, we heard Stumpy was workin' ya like a borrowed mule…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy there's nothin' wrong with doin' it a different way, ya never know when that way will be needed…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey Stumpy, have you tried Stew Mac's Safety Planer? Well, it's not made by them but, that's where I bought mine. 
Never made tenons with it, though. Your Forstner method would probably be lots faster/easier. Nevertheless, it would be great to see what your inventive mind could do with that little planer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good to see you Mike. Take a break now and again and stop and visit.

I use forstnen bits for a lot of odd uses, just added another to the list.


----------



## bandit571

Fell asleep last night…before I could write up a blog…...hate when that happens

Tenons….been using the bandsaw, lately. I clamp a square to the side of the board, to keep it 90 degrees to the bandsaw table's top. Cut leaving the lines, chisel to fine tune. An Aldi's chisel at that.

Depending on what goes on, today ( GrandBRATS are here..) it may be a "Door Building 101" day…..


----------



## bandit571

One of the "Outdoor Cats" around here has dropped off another dead squirrel to "show off"....will be the third one she has gotten…..

I suppose I should at least get some shoes on…and see about the shop times…maybe?


----------



## rhybeka

welp, got the TS moved to its new home…then promptly dried it off and steel wool'd the surface rust the rain created. Came inside to start cleaning up and man is it a job! Got the network printer back going and now I'm almost knee deep in legos. wow do I have a lot to put back together!


----------



## bandit571

Started making mistakes…time to stop for the day…..film @ 2300 hrs..ZULU


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only had to work one day this week, but man was I busy. Finally sitting on recliner.
I see I missed the mustache. Hi Mike. Get that lumber shed done yet?


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least the drawer fits…









Still waiting on these two to cure…









Main mistake today? Was forgetting that a Haunched tenon needs a tenon…









So, I had to got back and remake #4 rail…









Including a groove milled…









Swept the floor, called it a day…..that old plough plane will give you a workout….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…past curfew, again?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting a little chilly here in Michigan, but still warm enough to have a little fire on the back patio and sit with some friends. A few beers helps too


----------



## diverlloyd

Fire and bourbon go together very well smores are a good side dish.


----------



## bandit571

That OLD plough plane? Is a bit older than I thought….G.F. Roseboom of Cincinnati, Oh..made planes from the 1840s and 1850s….a wee bit before my time, I think?


----------



## bandit571

Gonna wind up over-thinking this thing….went back to the shop..got the topper sides out of the clamps…needed one upstairs to locate where the mid shelf will be…..3/4" above the top of the Microwave….Also needed to know how long that shelf needed to be…using a 1/2" sliding dovetail to connect it to the sides…

Then wound up making a few cuts….mid shelf is now glued up….got a LOT to do Saturday…and yet I can't get to sleep? Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is working some "OT" tonight….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I get off in 37minutes and then it's time for boys soccer tournament.


----------



## mojapitt

Cold rain here. Wouldn't be fun for a soccer tournament. When I was a referee, I hated these days.


----------



## Gene01

Gathering parts to convert a HF paint pot to a pressure pot for resin casting. Ace had everything except a brass ball valve, pressure gauge and pressure relief valve. In other words, that was a wasted hour. Sometimes, life on the mesa can be frustrating.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Desoto is not much better Gene, especially on weekend.

Luckily rain is out of forecast for weekend. Windy tomorrow though.


----------



## Gene01

It's good old Amazon, I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..

IF and WHEN I do get moving around this morning..

One glue needs to come out of the clamps
Two thin planks need cut down into four pieces 20"....then glue a pair at a time up into a panel..

8 mortises need chopped, using the new mortise chisel from Gene…

Lay out and cut two sliding dovetail sockets….and mill the pins that will, hopefully, slide into them…

May try to get the "Topper" assembled, while waiting on glue to dry…
That SHOULD be enough for one day?


----------



## mojapitt

Chainsaw for real men


----------



## BillWhite

Monte, my Dad brought one of those beasts home to cut some pine. I was all of 15 yo then. I rode the nose handle. Scared the crap outa me then, and still would today.


----------



## Gene01

Glad they've found some hands that can use them, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Well, there will be a pause in the Saturday Morning Activities Boss wants to go to the store….I need hinges, and handles, anyway..

Check list:
One glue up out of the clamps…done.
Cut four thin pieces to 19-1/8" long…done.
Jointed two glue lines, matched the grain patterns up…glue and clamps, and cauls 2 panels IN the clamps.
Whew..
Side panels for the topper are now 8" wide, and ends are squared up…done.

The rest of the list, when I get back home….


----------



## bandit571

Doors are assembled, sitting in a forest of clamps, waiting on the glue to cure.

Lost a tiny piece off the mortise chisel's edge….downtime to resharpen…
Hinges, knobs and washers to back-up the knobs are bought, along with a few cheap brushes to apply the stain…

Mid shelf and both topper sides have been squared on the ends, and ripped for final width..one board was a bit tapered…
Dry fit of the topper..









Will wait and see how the doors come out….frames were a tad too wide…









Maybe do a 1/2 lap "overlay" where the two doors meet? panel for the door..









And this isn't even the fancy one…









Had one tenon that was a little fat, on one side….chin to power the Aldi's chisel…reduced the "fat" from the tenon..one cut was needed…
May check on the glue ups after awhile…right now I'm a little tuckered out…LONG day.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go Marty. Everything in one can


----------



## Festus56

All good stuff Gary but not sure about the all in one can deal!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary that's not enough gravy and why scrabbled eggs and bacon?


----------



## bandit571

Ooooh, I'm going to pay for this day…...feeling it right now…..

Dummy went back to the shop for a bit….was to check the Laundry…..ran the router around enough..sliding dovetails are done, and that Topper is assembled…..even have knobs on the drawer…now….

IF I can get back out of this chair, without cramping up everything, I may go take a couple pictures…..


----------



## GaryC

I agree about the gravy. Bacon and eggs is breakfast, the rest is Christmas dinner. They left out the orange juice. And, they should have had fruit cake for Marty


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









Topper is just sitting there, haven't added the cleats, to attach it to the base…yet









Sliding dovetail joints…one side was 1/8" lower than the other..was…removed the excess to level the shelf…









Drawer now has it's knobs…









need to sand the "H" out of the doors…the other door is having "issues" at the moment…Need to install the hinges and the knobs. Router to cut out an area in the upper back….area between the shelf and the top is closed off…


----------



## mudflap4869

To danged early to be up, but here I am. Between leg spasms and distended bladder who the heck could sleep? I guess I will just have to play solitaire for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Cricket!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Cricket…..


----------



## mudflap4869

*Happy Birthday Cricket!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Here ya go Marty. Everything in one can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


So, does the whole thing come out like that and one can slice off the appropriate meal? I like how it Brussels sprouts or broccoli. I guess whatever you wanna call that green layer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, that can of Christmas requires a 1 to 1 mix with this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Leaves are turning at my dirt in the woods…..


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Cricket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Leaves are turning at my dirt in the woods…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That would be a great spot for a house!


----------



## GaryC

And BACON… don't for get the BACON.


----------



## GaryC

Lots to choose from Marty. Take your pick


----------



## Gene01

Tomorrow is Monday but, don't let it get you down.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday cricket.

As long as it's a green layer that makes it healthy.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Cricket!

Finally got to sleep about 4 am…just now getting to moving around a bit….almost too long of a day in the shop…..

Dreary, nasty, wet outside….good day to hide out in the house…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

And another Happy Birthday wish for you Cricket!!

A nice cool fall day here. Back to playing in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a can of that ******************** hash last night with eggs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, as soon as those trees git a bit bigger, I'll be able to cut some tubafores and start buildin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Went and hid out in the shop, this afternoon…been a bit rainy around here, lately…









Have a small creek going across the floor..









Headed for the floor drain….Missed out on watching the hail storm come through….more water in the Dungeon Creek.










Sanded what needed sanded….right now, waiting on a coat of stain to dry..before any more pictures…doors do work, BTW..









Need to install the magnetic catches to keep them closed…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everybody. Time to rise and shine.
Got some milling to do today, but I gotta make a run for some gas and diesel first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a handsome piece bandit. What is it's destiny? I thought you were gonna build a desk.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool maybe rainy day here. Was supposed to haul asphalt this morning but that is on hold now.

Nice grain in that wood Bandit. Looks good.


----------



## bandit571

Cabinet will be heading for the Kitchen later this week….and is for the Kitchen's Microwave Oven to reside on..
From a catalog picture…









To my version..









About half way through the finishing process….


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmm…Monday? About says it all….morning to ya….(and the remains of the day to meself)

Too stiff and sore to do too much…better just wake me up…when Tuesday blows in…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps….

16 hours in the saddle and I'm back in Mainiac land. Time with my sister's family was great.

Back to the salt mine today…. but my rear end still hurts from the road trip.

I had never seen a gate in an E Z Pass lane until I went through the tolls outside Toledo (and I've been through them up and down the coast from ME to VA). The morning sun was coming up and totally blinded me. Good thing those gates are padded and spring loaded. But I still got a nasty scratch in the drivers side door. Time to get with the program OH… Pay by plate for non EZ pass holders is the 21st century way :^P


----------



## diverlloyd

No road or bridge should have a toll unless the state is a tax free state. If it does it should be in perfect condition all
The time.


----------



## rhybeka

lol you have high expectations for Toledo, Matt. 

Hey all - think I've caught up from the weekend finally. Looking great, Bandit!

got my TS and outfeed/assembly bench moved into the shop. I made sure it was dry and steel wool'd it but there's still some surface rust I need to get at, but it's in. now i just need to finish the miter stand and the storage frenzy can continue!


----------



## rhybeka

wow - ya'll are awfully quiet!

Looking at and pondering benches again. stumbled across the plans for the New Fangled workbench again. Looks quick and pretty simple. I really like Stumpy's roubo though.


----------



## Gene01

Our solar powered automatic gate opener/closer is now operational. Come try it out. Code is 5555. 
One more job down. Next up, slab flattening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Time to get with the program OH… Pay by plate for non EZ pass holders is the 21st century way :^P
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Toll roads are the only reason the north beat the south in the big war…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello peeps. I started the day with working on my camper water heater. It didn't work the last time out and we need it next weekend. I turned it on and dad and I started to test the electric parts to see where the failure was. I heard it making some ticking noises, so I put my ear down there to see if it was working. I can hear gurgling when I turn it on normally. Well, the ticking sound was a ticking time bomb. With my ear right up to the heating element the thing blew up. Sparks hit my face and it was very loud in my ear. My ear still bothers me and that was 10 hours ago. Cindy says I will be fine after a few days.

Then it was sawmill operation time. It was kind of a debacle with rotten logs and red oak that he wanted to be white oak. I ended up trading him my white oak logs for his red oak. He wanted 5×5's, but then when he realized how heavy they were, he changed his mind to 4×4. At the end he bought 12 of my 2×6x10's that the other guy didn't pick up.

Then this evening a guy came to pick up his slabs that I've been drying for him. He also bought some walnut hand rails that I had too. In the end it was a good day. I did manage to repair the water heater after the explosion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Our solar powered automatic gate opener/closer is now operational. Come try it out. Code is 5555.
> One more job down. Next up, slab flattening.
> 
> - Gene Howe


One of my sawmill customers just bought a 20" grizzly planer. He will be my slab flattener.


----------



## rhybeka

wow - glad you are ok Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> wow - glad you are ok Bill!
> 
> - rhybeka


I went running away. I wasn't sure whether I was hurt at first.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sparks hit my face and it was very loud in my ear. My ear still bothers me and that was 10 hours ago. Cindy says I will be fine after a few days.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


WHAT???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, white oak and red oak, that'll be a tough call…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm torn on this sawmill dilemma, swing blade or bandsaw???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it depends on what you want to produce. It seems the swing blade will be great for making boards with straight edges, where the bandsaw is better for making wide slabs. I think you'll be happy either way and never look back.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No road or bridge should have a toll unless the state is a tax free state. If it does it should be in perfect condition all
> The time.
> 
> - diverlloyd


^ This!!!!!!!!!!

"Time to get with the program OH… Pay by plate for non EZ pass holders is the 21st century way"

This is just another one of the many, many reasons I left as fast as I could!


----------



## bandit571

The Amish around here use a round bladed thingy…









Like this one that is set up at West Liberty, OH…









This is the "small" blade…..they also have a 5' diameter blade…









Babbit bearing troubles…









Get busy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think it depends on what you want to produce.
> - firefighterontheside


A swing blade with a slabbing attachment will do everything a bandsaw mill will do , and a bandsaw mill will do everthing a swing blade will do. I think a bandsaw mill will do it cheaper and just as well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, a swing blade is a round bladed thingy, it cuts horizontally and vertically…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ask me in a week what I decided to go with…..


----------



## bandit571

The larger saw blade is in the background of the last picture…leaning against the wagon….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back to work for 72.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', Bill.
Back to doing honey dos for the next 72++++.
Retirement is hard work.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuuummmm…morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Resting up the back…moving day in the kitchen….old ugly cabinet was removed to another room…New cabinet came upstairs as three pieces….topper, drawer and the base…..went to install the magnetic catches…one is on..the other was broke before I even took it out of the package…threw that thing in the trash..

Base came up the steps….one step at a time. All by meself, thank you very much….Microwave installed, power strip installed…The Boss is putting things away, where SHE wants them…

Photos as I get them…

What was for Lunch, anyway?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here we go…empty spot..









Showing how large an area the old cabinet took up. Goal was a smaller "footprint", to allow wider bodies room to get through the doorway to the dinning room…so..









This is what she got. 









Side view, after it was reassembled…









Fancy drawer joints…









Front details….topper is held in place via cleats….









Not sure which pictures to post as a "Project"....we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Sooo….what's fer Supper?


----------



## diverlloyd

Did 7 drawers today all dovetailed. It gets boring after the first set.


----------



## Gene01

DL, we must both be afflicted with ADD. Anything for me (well, almost anything) gets boring after one time, also.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone getting emails from here? For some reason, they seemed to have stopped filling up my In-Box for my emails…


----------



## ssnvet

Three weeks since the oven died and I'm finally getting the new one in the house. But the tractor had a flat tire that needed filling, the van battery was dead (again) and had to be jumped (and then put on the charger) and then the box was too wide for the door. I better quit before Murphy's gremlins do me in.


----------



## ssnvet

I need to dress Skipper up for Holloween like this some day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poor skipper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sooo….what s fer Supper?
> 
> - bandit571


Leftover meatloaf and smashed taters…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see the problem Matt, you were trying to bring the stove thru sideways…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Poor Skipper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I dropped a walnut, poplar, and 2 ash trees at the dirt in the woods today. They'll be firewood as they were dead and the woodpeckers have been feasting on them…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poor walnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Poor walnut…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It was maybe 8-10 inches if ya stretched it…..


----------



## bandit571

Was Skipper shaken…or stirred?


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy everyone. Thought it was just quiet here, but I guess LJs isn't sending me emails again. I just have to check in. Ya'll carry on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Howdy everyone. Thought it was just quiet here, but I guess LJs isn t sending me emails again. I just have to check in. Ya ll carry on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bandit had the same problem. I wouldn't know. I never get emails.


----------



## mudflap4869

I am never bothered by e-mails, nobody likes me cause so danged sexy.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, if you do that to Skipper, he is within his doggie dignity rights to bite you!!
Bill, how're the burns and the hearing?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I personally think it's really cute


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I wouldn't say it was ADD. More of a higher intelligence.


----------



## bandit571

Have planed the top of my bench flat…was looking a bit "naked"...coat of the Amber Shellac was applied….looks a bit better, now.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice sunny 50° day here. Spent most of the day working on a memorial plaque for a friend here. Was a satisfying day as the grieving family was real appreciative of the finished project.

I am not signed up for e-mail alerts here. Good thing too as chatty as you folks get some days. I would never get anything done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't really have burns. I seem to be hearing normal, but loud noises now make my ear hurt a bit.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, if you do that to Skipper, he is within his doggie dignity rights to bite you!!
> - CFrye


Skipper is the most gentle dog I've ever met. When we picked him out of the litter, all of his brothers were squirmy and full of mischief, but Skipper was content to be held and snuggled.


----------



## ssnvet

Car problems on 2 of our three vehicles and the 3rd overdue for inspection. Ugh!


----------



## Gene01

So Matt, how's things going at the container plant? Any new challenges?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...barely moving around today..was a bit too active, yesterday…


----------



## bandit571

Weather has the area kind of "socked in" need to have the lights on in the house…60 degrees and a steady rain shower going on….ugly day. Haven't even looked into the basement, might have the Dungeon Creek going on…

Taking a few days off from the shop…that was an intense 10 day build on that Project.

That big, ugly cabinet was moved to the foyer….the table that WAS there is in the dinning room, under a built in bookcase. Made that table out of a plank of Sycamore back in 2012….seems to have held up well….may do a photo shoot as a "Blast from the Past" about that table….if there is any interest….









Bread board ends were a tad long, though…


----------



## ssnvet

> So Matt, how s things going at the container plant? Any new challenges?
> - Gene Howe


We got all the little bugs out of the automated assembly machine and it is now outperforming the original.

You may recall I blogged about building a little CNC proto-type for applying hot melt glue (we dubbed it the Glue-bot). That proved to be a good concept, so now we're converting an old CNC box sample cutter that we bought on the cheep as the foundation for Glue-bot 2.0. It's a steel frame gantry robot that's built like a brick, is triple the size (6' x 4' work envelope) and hopefully we can find motors/drivers that will push it faster.

Here's the video I posted of the proto-type in action…






Here's what the new machine looked like before we tore it apart…


----------



## Cricket

My email notifications are not coming through right now.

Until this issue is resolved please PM me if you see someone spamming so that I can take care of it. Make sure to include the username and/or the URL to the profile.


----------



## rhybeka

uuuugh is this week over yet?

#workbenchcrazy


----------



## Cricket

I swear this week has been at least 6 weeks long. LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I swear this week has been at least 6 weeks long. LOL
> 
> - Cricket


Wait 'til you get to be my age….......!


----------



## bandit571

Vacation from the shop, today….haven't even looked down the stairs. Been raining all day around here….imagine the Creek is going across the floor, anyway.

Found a youtube site with 200+ videos of The New Yankee Workshop….watched a few. The went and looked up Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes videos….watched quite a few of those.

May check in on the Hobbits later….been watching Dr. Strange on DVDs

Meatballs, sauce, and pasta for supper…


----------



## mojapitt

> I swear this week has been at least 6 weeks long. LOL
> 
> - Cricket


Um…...it's only Wednesday


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully we won't get many trick or treaters. It seems someone has eaten much of the bag of candy already and "I" didn't know it was even opened yet. Hmmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

We buy numerous bags of candy for each station, but only one gets any trick or treaters. Still, the candy always disappears.


----------



## Gene01

They were dressed up like firemen, Bill. Face shields and all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It seems someone has eaten much of the bag of candy already and "I" didn t know it was even opened yet. Hmmmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um, sorry…..


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up bench, for now..









Most of the toys were back in their spots..









Had a plugged up doghole in the bench….can't clear it….decided to drill a new hole..









Floor was actually dry in the shop, today…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool 42° morning. Time to get something done today.


----------



## Gene01

I'm not equipped for metal working. I have hack saws, a die grinder and a 4 1/2" right angle grinder. No welder. I don't even have any soldering equipment.
We installed a gate opening system that requires a key code for security. Since, the only reason for a gate is to keep out the free range cattle, security is not paramount. So, we needed a sign to tell visitors what code to punch in. Thankfully, cows can't read. 
Thought about routing a sign in wood but, UV here is brutal and, I don't want to be replacing it every few years. So, metal it is.
Bought a small sheet of steel, about a 32nd thick and, because of our ferocious winds, a 3/4X1/8 steel bar for reinforcement. 
Drew cut lines on the sheet and used the angle grinder with a De walt cutting disc to cut it out. Also, cut the bar to length. Those De walt discs are exceptional. 
Used two part, squeeze out epoxy to attach the bars to the sheet. Drilled holes for U bolts to attach it all to the key pad post. I do have some twist bits for metal.  Just need to paint it and it's done. 
I sincerely hope this is my last metal working job. Wood is so much easier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Gene. I'm similar when it comes to metal. I can cut it with an angle grinder all day, but putting it back together is another story. I agree about the dewalt disks. I use them and they last a long time. It's amazing something so light can cut thru thick steel.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..need to head towards Beka's neck of the woods Saturday morning…...going shopping for a van…Easton Mall area….

Hoping this Monsoon stops by then….


----------



## bandit571

Mail box had a catalog in it, today….

P.S.&W. Mechanics' Handy List….second edition.

The Peck, Stow, & Wilcox Co. ( aka..PEXTO)

165 page catalog of all their tools, and a info and reference guide section. Meant to reside in the Mechanic's tool box….copywright…1910.

Will have to check on a brace drill I have….and see if it is that old…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit let me see how things are going by then and I may be able to come meet up with you guys. 

Julie's grandma took a turn for the worse since Saturday so she is going back to Delphos tomorrow and then we play the waiting game. She'll be there until grandma passes. She's not eating, and she's not really getting out of bed, so I'm guessing it will not be long.

We are also getting a new car, taking after Matt though.  we are getting a blue CR-V.

I think I'm going to the shop tonight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry beka.


----------



## Gene01

Condolences, Beka.


----------



## ssnvet

> We are also getting a new car, taking after Matt though.  we are getting a blue CR-V.
> - rhybeka


I think you'll like it…. especially if you have an iPhone… the Apple Car Play app works very well with the set up… Install the app on your phone and make the sales rep set it up for you before you drive off the lot. :^)



> I m not equipped for metal working. I have hack saws, a die grinder and a 4 1/2" right angle grinder. No welder. I don t even have any soldering equipment….I sincerely hope this is my last metal working job. Wood is so much easier.
> - Gene Howe


I got tired just reading all that. Like wood working with a weed wacker :^)

O.K. today's little challenge is gears… and all I can say so far is that gears are way to stinkin' complicated.

Trying to specify a gear requires about 20 numbers…. and they aren't easy numbers to measure (pressure angle, etc…). If you worked with this stuff every day it would be one thing… but we don't typically put many gears in our crate designs.


----------



## Festus56

> I got tired just reading all that. Like wood working with a weed wacker :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


LOL! Don't think I ever heard it put that way before!!


----------



## GaryC

Anyone heard they're not making yards sticks any longer?


----------



## DS

> Anyone heard they re not making yards sticks any longer?
> 
> - Gary


Well, they are, but just like other products, they are 15% smaller. (30 5/8" sticks - same low price, though)


----------



## bandit571

Maybe they can use them in a movie remake…..The Longest Yard (stick)

Monsoons are still coming through here….maybe by Saturday, they will be elsewhere?


----------



## GaryC

Well, I guess it's right. If they are 15% smaller, they are absolutely no longer


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess meter sticks are out of the question.


----------



## Gene01

Told Phyl about the yard sticks. She said she didn't believe it. She just picked one up at the hardware store. I asked her if it was 36"....yeah….well…does it need to be any longer….oh.
She used to be a blond.


----------



## bandit571

A Yard stick used to be a Meter stick…..until that "reduction" happened…


----------



## Phil32

> Anyone heard they re not making yards sticks any longer?
> 
> - Gary


I have one of the new rulers - it's a meter long (39 inches).


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## CFrye

(((Beka and Julie)))
Gary, ask Jim about 67(64) in 55!
Hi, Phil!
Bill? Not a good month to be dressing like a turkey!


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Creek…









Runs just about where I need to stand, while rehabbing a plane…then..









Heads for the floor drain over in the corner….


----------



## rhybeka

wow Bandit! That's a lot of water!

Thanks all - means a lot to be in your thoughts. I just sent Julie back home. Her mom called at 4:45am to tell her earlier would be better. Grandma was asking for her last night. I made sure she was ok to drive since it's 1hr 45 min drive. I believe I will be cleaning house this weekend to keep myself busy.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, now your penchant for hand tools is not so shocking.


----------



## ssnvet

> - firefighterontheside


Oh my!!

Don't quite know how to respond to this one.


----------



## mudflap4869

TED is back with a new name.


----------



## Gene01

Considering the link at the bottom, I think it just might be spam.


----------



## BillWhite

That is a "racking" table. Plans guarantee it to be very wobble prone.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thinking of doing some turning. Got a new lathe coming. My Harbor Freight just doesn't have the power and swing capacity I want, plus the long bed takes up too much wall space. So I've got one of the new Nova Saturn MIDI lathes coming, with the DVR motor and controller (digital drive, no belts). It should be plenty big enough for medium sized bowles, that sort of thing. I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The kids bought me this CHICKEN suit for Halloween. I decided to put it on at the firehouse for Halloween. Totally normal.


----------



## ssnvet

> - StumpyNubs


And now comes the soul searching question… carbide? or not carbide?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> And now comes the soul searching question… carbide? or not carbide?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Both.


----------



## Festus56

I love it Stumpy. My old HF lathe quit me last week and I am looking at ones like yours. Just need more time to use one and practice more.


----------



## Gene01

You'll love that DVR motor. The MK7 Shopsmith owners rave about it. Is yours reversible? Someone ??? Offers a DP with a DVR, also. 
Easy Wood Tools are highly recommended.


----------



## ssnvet

Digital Variable Reluctance

Here's an article detailing what DVR motors are all about. Pretty interesting. I'll bet it's only a matter of time before they are on all sorts of tools.


----------



## Gene01

Tekna Tools of New Zealand has been in business since the 50s. Their DVR motors are in use world wide, powering lots of different machines. 2011 was when Shopsmith introduced their Tekna DVR powered "Power Pro" machine. 
If I'm not mistaken, Nova is a Tekna company. 
They've recently opened a production facility in China to produce their lathes and associated accessories.


----------



## DanKrager

Stumpy, I fell into this rabbit hole and don't ever want to come out. I have both steel and carbide, and much prefer the steel because it can be sharpened so much sharper, which is great for soft woods. The longer lasting edge on the M42 steel is not an exaggeration (may even be an understatement) and it makes the harder woods positively shine.

Carbide scrapers have their place, so don't get me wrong here. If you develop the skill and have micrograin carbide that you can buff up with a diamond hone, they can cut skew cuts like a steel does, but I've never seen a carbide gouge tool with a fingernail grind.

And on my wish list is this tool. I've approximated this with "home engineering" and while the ones I made are clumsy, they work pretty well keeping the waste confined to the dust collector. Yes, that's a bit holder for a metal lathe holding a square carbide insert and they are good for heavy removal of rough, knotty bowl blanks. 









DanK


----------



## rhybeka

I'm still on the lookout for a good deal on a mini/midi lathe for pen/bottle top/ornament turning. Sounds like a fun one, James!

Got a bunch of workshop storage books out of the library so I'm going to flip through them. hopefully I'll get some shop time in this weekend.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, if wearing chicken suits around a fire station is normal, I'm gonna start worrying…......


----------



## bandit571

Got home from the ER about 0400 this morning….left hand has shingles…Boo-Coo Doped Up at the moment…

A plane rehab did get finished..









What I started with…and a test drive..









Now…









And a test drive on that same chunk of Oak…









Still a ways to go, to be "perfect", but will just have to do, for now

Left hand is still a bit puffed up, with red marks all over it.. getting a bit better, though…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Friday night and tomorrow I hafta decide bandsaw or swing blade… Hey, how about both??? Um, We'll see…..


----------



## mojapitt

You can never have too many sawmills Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Early reviews says I have a shot at it…..


----------



## bandit571

Back of left hand is still quite puffy and sore…most of the red stuff has gone…at least it was just the left hand….

Have to be at the dealers' place by 0900 in the morning…90miles one way….at rush hour,if they have one on Saturdays….Loonnggg drive….into the sun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Too many sawmills? Whoever heard of such a thing?


----------



## bandit571

About like too many drills?


----------



## mojapitt

Rise and shine folks. Gotta cheer Marty on in the sawmill sweepstakes.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip, today…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Marty and bandit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool morning here but no moisture yet today. Early next week may get some winter weather they say.

Marty I would go with both. At least in the shop both styles of saws are good.

Trading or adding to the fleet Bandit?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Someone ??? Offers a DP with a DVR, also.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Nova makes the DVR drill press. I have one of those coming too 










Yes, Tekna Tool owns Nova. DVR adds a lot of really cool functions to a tool. For example, the lathe can sense a kickback and shut off, coming to an almost instant stop. It can sense the drag caused by the turning gouge and adjust the power to compensate so the speed remains consistent. You can tell it what wood you're turning, how large the blank is, and what you're doing to it (rough shaping or finishing) and it will recommend the best speed.

The drill press has similar functions. You can tell it the material you're using and the size of a forstner bit, and it will select the optimal speed (no more changing belts). You can tell it the depth of the hole you want and it will stop boring when you reach that depth.

I hear that Rikon is now offering a DVR controller and motor that can be retrofitted to their 14 inch bandsaws. The purpose of that is to give you beltless variable speed settings for different materials (including metals) and speed monitoring to ensure cleaner resawing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool stuff.


----------



## Gene01

Ya know, ya get all those cool functions with the Shopsmith Power Pro DVR..in one machine. 
Just sayin…: -)
Now, if I just had an extra $1500 layin around, for the conversion.


----------



## bandit571

Was starting to smell like ….."Bait & Switch" started to walk away..twice…third time , middle of the sales pitch…I simply stood up..and walked out….

Wasn't a good day…too worked up right now, to even think about the shop….


----------



## rhybeka

Just got up from a nap and lunch. Talked with the SO for a bit about the plan for this week. I'm going back for the funeral but otherwise I will be home. She's staying with her granddad and there's really nowhere for me to be.

I have a dumb question I think I've asked before. Eastern pine isn't usually used in workbenches, right?? It's fir, correct?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka my workbenches are just construction lumber bought from the cull section.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, it depends on how you intend to use it. Fir is a bit tougher…and tougher to work with. But, at least, around here, a good deal less expensive.


----------



## rhybeka

The only place I can get actual fir is the home centers. Neither of the sawmills near me have it. One does the eastern pine and I was considering it for at least the legs. I was going to construct it like stumpys roubo but I'd rather use something other than construction lumber


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eastern white pine will make a fine bench. It's a little soft. Dents in your bench would just be signs that you use it. Don't let that keep you from using it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Most construction lumber is Douglas Fir…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get the swing blade today, I chose not to beat the $5800…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, nothing wrong with making it out of construction lumber and putting a replaceable top of hardboard/plywood on it.


----------



## bandit571

Works for me..

Took all the live long day….final paperwork will get done on Monday…Trading the old van off ( $200) for a 2013 Chrysler T & C…..Red. Will update how THAT goes….
Lunch was at Tensuka…..a "Noodle Shop" , had to eat ours out in the van…it was that crowded in the store.

Twas a very LONG, Frustrating day…..


----------



## ssnvet

Installed the new oven today. LPG conversion was quite involved and a bit tricky. I can see why they recommend that it only be done by a licensed gas tech. Took me over 4 hours, but I got freshly baked banana bread as my reward










The frying pan is a subtle hint that I'll get whacked on the head if I post this pic on FB, as Mrs Mainiac's hair wasn't done up nice. Fortunately, this isn't FB

:^P


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday to Charles Neil!


----------



## Gene01

Enjoy your day, Charles. Cake and ice cream?

Bandit, shopping for vehicles has to be at the top of my list of least favorite activities.

Matt, fresh banana bread is worth it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday Charles…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. More soccer today. No rain yet. Maybe it'll hold off. With DST ending parking the camper in the dark will be fun tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Eastern pine isn't usually used in workbenches, right?? It's fir, correct?
> 
> - rhybeka


Southern Yellow Pine is widely considered to be the best of the construction lumbers to use for a workbench because it is very hard and very heavy. It's all about weight when you build a woodworking bench. The heavier the better.

That said, any material can be used. Softer pine may beat up faster, but who cares? If you make the top 3 or 4 inches thick, you can always plane (or belt sand) it down every few years. And you can add a lot of weight by building a tool cabinet beneath the bench (leaving space above it for hold fasts to protrude below the bench top) and filling it with tools. You can even put some cement blocks on the base for extra weight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Mr.Neil


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday to Mr. Neil….and Top of the Morning to the rest of you…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks for the birthday wishes .

65 and holding

can finally get Social Security , so ill be "Rich"....LOL


----------



## mudflap4869

Social Security will get you 3 extra worms for your fishing trip. But happy G.H.O.F day to ya. (Gray Headed Old Fart)

I woke up to find that the computer and thermometer have the only correct time in the house. Have to get the books out twice a year to set the time in the autos. Time change is a crime against nature. The earth doesn't stop or speed up every year, why should the clocks?


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Sir Charles! I wouldn't count on Social Security to make you rich, though. I do count on a wealth of friends and know that I am rich beyond measure!


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Charles. Hope it is a great one!!


----------



## ssnvet

Charles… congrats on making it to 65. Hope this new year is one filled with good fortune, family and friends. Thanks for your many contributions to our little woodworking community and for so generously sharing your experience, wisdom and talent.


----------



## bandit571

A coat of varnish is drying on the old Foyer Table..and stinking up the place









Made back in 2012, from old barn wood Oak rafters, and a wide Sycamore plank for the top….went all those years without any varnish..just a coat of Golden Oak stain.









There was trim applied to the bottom edges of the aprons….stock was from ripping the 2" x 5" rafters for width…block plane to round over the outside edges. just nailed and glued on….notched to go around the legs, and meet at the mitered corners…









Wide, thick bread board ends. Split was there when the table was built.


----------



## ssnvet

So Mrs. Mainiac wakes me up at 6 am to inform me that "there's something in the toilet"

Sure enough… that something was a ….









....small squirrel. Must have been hanging out on top of the vent pipe and fallen in, and made his way to the toilet trap and swam for it.

I caught it in a coffee can and sent it on it's way outside.










Little tike is lucky to be alive. Almost got a one way ride to the septic tank.

Ya just can't make this stuff up


----------



## mojapitt

How are your daughters doing Matt?


----------



## ssnvet

Mary is really loving Paris and is doing well in school. She's still way too thin and not gaining weight, but doesn't appear to be losing weight either. Anna really likes her classes at Barnard and the whole NYC thing. The academics are very rigorous, but she's holding her own. I don't think she'll take 18 credits again. Katie is doing well, but her PT thinks the hip injury is worse than they initially thought. She may be getting an MRI soon. Her anxiety issues are MUCH better. All in all things are stable and we're very thankful for that. Anna will be home for TG and both her and Mary for Christmas. I'm very anxious to see them. Thanks to all for the many well wishes, encouraging words and prayers. They really do make a difference.

Skipper turns 10 soon and is feeling his age


----------



## bandit571

Had to go out and look at flooring options for the kitchen…..house being a rental…we being "Frugal" might be able to re-floor the kitchen for about…$80 or so….details when it gets applied…

Sit around by the phone tomorrow, until we hear from the car dealership…..about 70 miles one way…may get a new van tomorrow….I hope.


----------



## bandit571

Leftovers…anyone?









Bunch of thing stuff….









Some not so thin stuff..and a panel…









Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now working on a project idea….or two….can't do much tomorrow….will see how the week goes along. Maybe another fancy box? Maybe something else? Hmmm…there is a bit of Pine scraps, and some 1/4" plywood…..may get interesting?

Need a LOT better blade for the saws…IF I am going to do much re-sawing….


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the input about wood, all. I get frustrated with the home center wood as usually I end up with the pithy, really wet stuff. I'd rather support my local sawmill and get something from them. I've got some time though. Maybe 4x Fir legs and a hickory top?

Mom and dad came up yesterday and helped me clean up the garage so we can fit a car in one side. It helps when someone is around to keep me focused. A good thing too - we have snow in the forecast for next week. Hoping it changes though. Time for some frosted flakes!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Time to install a fireplace mantel. I had corn Chex.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife spent yesterday baking pies. She told me that I had to eat pie for breakfast. Who am I to argue with her.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - Mainiac Matt


Wow, that's a great photo!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - Monte Pittman


So is that one!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,

Im chewing on one right now, good stuff

Thank you Leana


----------



## ssnvet

Pie! Did someone say pie for breakfast?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..and all I get are pills fer Breakfast, eh?

Waiting around for a phone call….trying to avoid I-270 rush hours…..may call them here in a bit, if I get tired of waiting around. Gonna be a LONG-arsed day…the Boss will be grumpy, as well…..wish me luck.


----------



## bandit571

We do have an Apple pie here…and Ice Cream to go with it…


----------



## ssnvet

> Wow, that s a great photo!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


He's a great pooch… and he always finds a sunny spot for his afternoon nap.


----------



## Festus56

Any kind of pie, anytime of the day is good. I like pie!!


----------



## GaryC

Gotta have back surgery. Sucks


----------



## ssnvet

> Gotta have back surgery. Sucks
> - Gary


Sorry to hear that Gary. When are you going to get it done?


----------



## mojapitt

Wish you the best Gary


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta have a physical and a drug test this week. But the haven't told me what drugs I will be testing.


----------



## GaryC

Don't know yet, Matt. Waiting for the surgeons office to call me. Sucks. SUCKS I tell ya!


----------



## mojapitt

Look on the bright side Gary, um….............................


----------



## Gene01

Phyl is in pre op for her back surgery, now. Hers is a laminectomy only. Micro surgery. 2" incision.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Monte. I appreciate the words of encouragement. Means a lot


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's not exactly woodworking, but drywall makes dust…

















The better 3/4 wanted a new light and the old location was in the wrong spot. Go figure. New location required one of those neat joist straddling boxes and the wood screws to go with it. End result keeps me out of the dog house.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

duplicate


----------



## mudflap4869

I need a Russian wife like that, but The Old Battle Axe won't let me have one. SUCKS worse than Gary's back surgery.


----------



## Handtooler

Monte, Lene's quite the baker! Really looks delicious. Enjoy, but don't over stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Gary. Doesn't sound fun.

I installed the mantel. I was 6" short on crown mold. That's a bummer. Gotta go make another piece and then I gotta go back another day.

Mmmm, pie is good for any meal.


----------



## bandit571

A No-Go at the Columbus Dealership….told Mr. Bait & Switch to take a hike…..Picking up a 2010 T & C Friday….no hassles, no BS…...no phone tag. Dealer right here in town. No 140 miles round trips.

What's fer Supper? Had CornBeef & Cabbage, last night.


----------



## mojapitt

Big bummer Bill. Hopefully not too hard to recreate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I made the crown mold from casing. Just need to find a couple feet of the casing.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, let us know how she does. Phoenix?
Gary, let us know when!
I vote Monte (Lena) to host the next Woodstick!! Mmmmm pie!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, she's in the Flagstaff surgey center. Same Doctor who treated her after the auto accident that led to her eventual knee replacement. He's a spine specialist, but was on call, that night. 
She finally went into surgery about 20 minutes ago. She went into pre op at 09:07 and, it's now 14:23.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, crown is made and one coat of paint on. Will install on Thursday after I get off work. Crisis averted.


----------



## rhybeka

/stretches/ evening all. working some OT since I'll be out on Wed and half a day on Friday, there's reporting that needs finished.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My wife spent yesterday baking pies. She told me that I had to eat pie for breakfast.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I need pie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Look on the bright side Gary, um….............................
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, look on the bright side Gary, um……………………………….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Phyl is in pre op for her back surgery, now. Hers is a laminectomy only. Micro surgery. 2" incision.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Best Wishes and prayers for Phyl…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, ya need a longer measuring stick…..


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya….been a long-arsed day….no shop time today, didn't really feel like it, anyway…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Evening to ya….been a long-arsed day….
> - bandit571


You are behind, yesterday was the long-arsed day….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went out back this morning to a healthy 6 inch maple tree down, ain't figured that out yet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty sure it's not healthy anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, ya need a longer measuring stick…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Maybe I can glue two yard sticks together.


----------



## rhybeka

just finished my reporting up for the night. think I'm going to pull one more though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, did ya git another van??? I still have stuff fer you to haul away…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another busy day in the shop here. Have about 4 projects going. 3 need done in the next couple days.

I really want a drum sander. Had a hickory cutting board that would not plane without some tearout. Could not keep it flat with my belt sander so took it to a friends shop and 3 passes through his big sander and it was just right.


----------



## bandit571

Picking out a 2010 Dodge caravan Friday…..told that dealer in Columbus to "Toss off", and went with a local dealer.

May or may not do a road trip to Martyville….might see IF Beka wants to go along as well?

Long day of playing phone-tag, and email seek….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Evening to ya….been a long-arsed day….
> - bandit571
> 
> You are behind, yesterday was the long-arsed day….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


U.S. Navy SEALs have a saying: "The only easy day was yesterday."


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Gene…..Best wishes and a prayer for Phyl's operation and recovery.

Hockey night last night… I dropped back to play D as one of our guys won free Bruins tickets in a lottery for vets and he somehow thought watching hockey was more important than playing it…. We came back from 2-0 to win 3-2 against a very motivated Blue team. Went to the Thirsty Moose to celebrate after and let Sam Adams know how much I appreciate his Boston Lager. List of things that hurt this morning includes….both hips, left knee, right shoulder and right collar bone.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….must be election day….windier than Foghorn Leghorn

"....one useless man is a shame…two worthless men is a Law Firm….3, 4 or more useless men is a Congress"

John Adams.


----------



## rhybeka

I went and voted before I came into work. there was a like at 6:30, but it moved quickly.


----------



## Gene01

Thank you all for you well wishes. The must've done the trick because Phyl's surgery went exceptionally well. The doc's verbal orders post op are far less restrictive than the written ones he gave her a few weeks ago. He says she should not lift more than 10 lbs for the next month. Otherwise, resume her normal activities … within reason. She has occasional twinges of pain but in a different area. Possibly caused by the slight trauma of the procedure. Doc says that as she heals, that bit of pain should gradually diminish to nothing.
I'll still be doing the washing, house cleaning and some cooking for a while. I'll bet she does the Thanksgiving meal, though.


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news, Gene. Now we need to let Phyllis' surgeon see Gary about his issue/s.

Gary-I was going to give you a syllable of encouragement, but an earlier "Um" took the syllable right out of my keyboard. Seriously, best wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, here's hoping your back issues are as easily resolved as Phyl's was.


----------



## GaryC

Glad Phyl is doing so well, Gene. They told me we will have another consultation within two weeks. Then they schedule the surgery. I hate waiting. But I love to complain and this gives me plenty of ammo…lol


----------



## mojapitt

Great news Gene, except about you doing the cooking.

Gary, as long as your doctor has a proven track record you will be fine. You can usually find there ratings just like anything else you buy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The latest video from well known YouTube woodworking channel with near three quarters of a million subscribers and who's starting an online school for new woodworkers (which includes this project):


















YIKES!


----------



## mojapitt

Is that Steve Ramsey? His subscription is a little pricey for this I think. He's been pushing it for a couple months at least.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Is that Steve Ramsey? His subscription is a little pricey for this I think. He s been pushing it for a couple months at least.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, it wasn't him. I don't want to post the guy's name. I told him about it and I don't want to embarrass him further.

The funny thing is the few who pointed out how reckless that was in the comments were jumped on by others who defended it with stupid things like "He knows his skill level!"

There's no skill involved when it comes to a table saw vs a hand.

I said: "Every three-fingered woodworker I know said "I did that for 20 years with no problem!" while they were on their way to the emergency room with a Ziploc full of meat and ice in their lap…"


----------



## ssnvet

> - StumpyNubs


Hence I build myself this spiffy tennoning Jig… so I would not be a three fingered wood worker with 1.5M people following me and boasting about my skill level :^p










I guess the guys who published the plan don't really know anything about woodworking.










Takes me back to the days when the FWW guys bemoaned all the nut cakes on YouTube giving unsafe advice and eating into their market share.

I guess we've come full circle


----------



## bandit571

Over-thinking…









A C clamp, and a square…use to make tenons on the bandsaw…and









Dominoes

KISS applied…


----------



## rhybeka

Steve Ramsey is in CA, assuming whomever that pic is from is in Canada by the flag on the beismeyer fence.

home from work, but still working. two cats on my lap but the oven has preheated for pizza to go in. Still working though. I did a bunch today but feel like I did nothing. Since I'm out all day tomorrow for the funeral I feel the need to get something accomplished.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mind the spinny bits, they bite.

Had my ring fingertip on my right hand mangled in an old school biscuit jointer when I was in high school. The old kind that rocked, not plunged, kinda like an angle grinder with a guard and a blade on it.

Red oak, blade bound up, wood shot out, fingertip sucked in. Not a good feeling. That picture gives me stomach butterflies. Ugh


----------



## DS

I might have guessed Scott Phillips, except then it wouldn't be a mortise and tenon at all, but, rather, pocket bores.
:-O



> Is that Steve Ramsey? His subscription is a little pricey for this I think. He s been pushing it for a couple months at least.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## firefighterontheside

YIKES was my word exactly! YIKES.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow…. line to vote was out the door, down the stairs, and down the hall. Never have I seen that in the last 20 years. I guess a lot of people are motivated to have their say.


----------



## diverlloyd

I think I play Xbox with that woodworker "tommy no thumbs" sorry gamer humor.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ that's funny in a sick way XD

At this rate I'll still have 40 hours in by Friday afternoon even with taking 1.5 days off this week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Workin' on something differant…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty is that a safety rail for the sawmill?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty is that a safety rail for the sawmill?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Tryin' my hand at some stair railing, the hand rail wraps around from the post and starts downward…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's the stairs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Where's the stairs?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


At the bottom of the bar stool…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good Marty.
I installed all the drawers in the dresser today with no fronts. All of the drawers need adjusting on the right side every one is past the front by 3/16"ish


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..wake up.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning… Time to celebrate the political robo-calls ending!


----------



## DS

> Good morning… Time to celebrate the political robo-calls ending!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yay! Just in time for the Health Insurance robocalls to ramp up. For awhile those calls couldn't get a dial-tone in edgewise for all the political calls tying up my phone.


----------



## Gene01

Politicians and insurance companies must not have my phone #. In fact, we get no robo calls. They have our mailing address, for sure! 
We're still getting vehicle extended warranty solicitations for vehicles we haven't owned for several years.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have had an on line school for about 8 years 
as well as a finishing school

Its not easy , and takes alot of time
and you have to be super careful about putting out unsafe practices 
I would hope my skill level is pretty decent , and under no circumstances would i attempt this guys technique .

I make a jig similar to Matts
Cept mine can also do compound tenons .

Might dig it out of a show video and post sometime , its pretty simple and safe


----------



## DS

You only have to cut your fingernails off once to learn your lesson… I got lucky, I guess.

Whatever time you spending making a jig to make a safe cut is well worth the price of a hospital co-payment.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 21° day here. Had a couple inches of snow yesterday but it is mostly all gone now.

I have watched a lot of unsafe videos. Hard to believe they would show them online. Makes me cringe all the time.

I do not do many tenons but usually use the bandsaw like bandit when I need to. Would like to make a jig someday so I could use that type of construction more.


----------



## bandit571

Paperwork turned in….test drive done….waiting to hear back. 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan SE …might be driving it around by friday…


----------



## DanKrager

Mike, I have one of those (Elu) biscuit cutters and every time I use it I wonder how in the world could anyone ever get hurt with this! I guess it's like any other spinny bit (I like that  one has to be careful.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know a really good way to hurt yourself with a biscuit cutter…..

Good luck with the van Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…
6 strips of BACON, chopped
1 spud peeled and finely chopped
Small can of sliced Mushrooms
3 eggs
Garlic powder, drizzle of Olive oil, salt and pepper….fry until all happy, happy…then scramble the 3 eggs into the mess….Supper. The Boss had brocoli cheese soup…I get the scrambled mess.


----------



## rhybeka

can anybody loan me a 2 3/4" hole saw?


----------



## bandit571

Went and checked….have up to 2-1/8" in both hole saws and a Forstner bit.

Was doing a bit of grinding….have a wood bodied Jack plane that needed a iron….Work in progress, but at least it will make shavings. Old, thick, Lawn mower blade, supplied the blank…..it laughed at all my hacksaws…grind a path almost all the way through…then snapped off a chunk….has a nice cambered edge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have some hole saws, but dad has more. I think he has up to 4" and maybe even bigger. Use those only with the big Milwaukee right angle drill.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I think you only need 2-5/8" for a beer can holder. )


----------



## diverlloyd

I can check what sizes I have Beka. Are you trying to cut a hole 2 3/4" exact or a bit bigger. Holesaws have a wobble and cut a bit bigger the said size.


----------



## bandit571

Source of the plane iron..









I had snapped a chunk off the end, almost as long as the non-handle part you see here…









Cambered edge bevel needs a little bit of time on the oil stones…









Oak doesn't even slow it down. Had to trim the wedge back, a bit….was sticking up farther than the iron was..









Will see how this goes…


----------



## CFrye

I think the site is having picture loading problems. Or is it just me?


----------



## mojapitt

Nope, it's you Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, you can see Bandit's picture in his post?


> Source of the plane iron..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had snapped a chunk off the end, almost as long as the non-handle part you see here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambered edge bevel needs a little bit of time on the oil stones…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak doesn t even slow it down. Had to trim the wedge back, a bit….was sticking up farther than the iron was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how this goes…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## mojapitt

I see the pictures fine.


----------



## Gene01

Pics ok here, to. Must be the Oklahoma weather.


----------



## DanKrager

Pics are fine here.

Monte, if you tuck a bit of one pant leg into your tall sock, people seem to have lower expectations of you. Good luck on your "normal" day!

DanK


----------



## Gene01

> Pics are fine here.
> 
> Monte, if you tuck a bit of one pant leg into your tall sock, people seem to have lower expectations of you. Good luck on your "normal" day!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Now, that's funny. )


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nope, it s you Candy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is not Candy.


----------



## GaryC

Pictures…..what pictures?


----------



## bandit571

Pictures are just fine, here….

Morning to ya….


----------



## Festus56

Pictures are working good here, thermometer not so much. Stuck on 14° this morning.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin!

I think it can be smaller, it's just going to be used for feet on a box - it's going to hold legos  It's plans from a book called the Tinkering Woodworker - basically they'll look like legos and hold legos. They're made out of 1/2" ply and I'm going to paint them to match the room. quick/easy storage that I needed like yesterday and it'll get rid of the left over sheets of 1/2" sheathing I have leaning against the garage before it snows next week. I just don't own any hole saws that large!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary, how's you back? What's wrong? What's the plan?


----------



## GaryC

Gene…it's old. Not as old as yours tho… Part of the column has deteriorated and two vertebra are missing. Hard to walk. Hard to stand for long. Other than that, it's all a cake walk. I just hate the thoughts of surgery. But, I'm glad it's available


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. I have seen Candy look like that at times. Plumb danged embarrassing to a sex symbol like me.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene…it s old. Not as old as yours tho… Part of the column has deteriorated and two vertebra are missing. Hard to walk. Hard to stand for long. Other than that, it s all a cake walk. I just hate the thoughts of surgery. But, I m glad it s available
> 
> - Gary


Has the surgery been scheduled? What's the recuperation time you expect.
Hope it turns out well for you. Best of luck, buddy.


----------



## rhybeka

Glad they can fix you, Gary! Back surgery's are never fun 

looked through Schwartz's workbench book at lunch - good reading! his Nicholsen bench is puuurdy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka harbor freight has a hole saw set for $15. I will check the shop when I get home.


----------



## bandit571

Lowes has a Lennox 2-3/4" hole saw $14.95+tax


----------



## GaryC

Gene…don't know yet. Consultation sometime in the next 10-12 days. I'll know more then


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody know who said this?


----------



## bandit571

Went to Lowes, today…in search of an 8" blade for the tablesaw…..right…..either 7-1/4" or 8-1/4"? Really?

Bought a pair of Craftsman 7-1/4", 24 tooth, carbide saw blades…$11 for the pair…one is now on the saw…cutting Oak like a hot knife through warm butter….will have to do…for now.

Still getting the run-around about the van…going to have a "sit down" in the morning..and get this done…or I will just walk away…..and try some other place.

Almost waited too long, tonight…to run the electric leaf blower out in front of the house….getting a tad chilly, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Several choices for 8" blades on Amazon, from $15 to $60, but I've never seen one in a store.


----------



## GaryC

Ever use wenge? Stuff is not my favorite


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wenge is beautiful when the project is done, but a nightmare when it's being milled and before it's sanded. I've never made anything with it and not gotten at least a few splinters.


----------



## rhybeka

I was just going to buy the one I needed since I rarely use them. @AJ I saw that - was going to go do that with a 20% off coupon. between that and two 2×4's I should be able to get all of those sheets of ply all cut up. I also need to cut the fence for the miter saw station.


----------



## mojapitt

Wenge also has health hazards that come with working with it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill google says it's by George Washington Carver


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Beka. Picture taken at Botanical Garden today. He was instrumental in figuring out crop rotation to help put nitrogen back into soil for growing cotton.


----------



## mojapitt

Have a Physical Fitness test in the morning for a different job. They recommend no caffeine or alcohol before the test. Darn.


----------



## Redoak49

The quote is from George Washington Carver.

Easy find with Google


----------



## mojapitt

This is what my morning will begin with.


----------



## Gene01

I redressed Phyl's incision site yesterday. It's amazing. The incision is less than 2" long. More like 1"....for a spinal laminectomy! Very little blood on the old dressing. And, she's already nearly fully mobile. Went grocery shopping, even. 
A few years ago, she'd likely just now be discharged from the hospital. As it was, this was an hour long outpatient procedure. It blows me away.


----------



## mojapitt

Good she's doing well Gene.


----------



## rhybeka

Glad she's up and about, Gene!

Good luck, Monte! 

I just managed to get out of bed and get logged into work. Glad for work from home Friday half days!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, what does the leg dyno have to do with taking on a new job? Are you going to be part of the emergency power generation team?


----------



## mojapitt

Legs and arms. Physical ability testing. I feel like I did well.

I will be doing Service work on surgery equipment..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Good deal about Phyl!


----------



## rhybeka

oooh fun Monte! We've been talking about service and repair training for Europe on a project I'm on at work. Interesting stuff!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..have some sort of patchy, white crap on the ground, outside…...Squaw Winter has arrived.

Maybe a week, then Indian Summer will start in? Would be nice IF we skipped right on over to Spring…


----------



## GaryC

Good news, Gene. Happy she is doing so well


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the update on Phyl, Gene! 
Hope this job is a better fit, Monte!
I'm off to deal with nursing home stuff for Mom. Yay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy and the boys are going out of town this afternoon for Liam's last tournament of the season. I'll be a bachelor for 2 nights. I think this afternoon I'm gonna go Sawstop shopping with the plan to buy next week. May try to sell my current saw before I get new one.


----------



## bandit571

Deed is done….trade-in completed….2010 Dodge Grand Caravan SE is sitting in the driveway…with my 45 day temp plates/tags.

LONG DAY!


----------



## Cricket

I have a camping trip coming up the 15th. Hoping the same folks that helped me last time can help again.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's great gene.

Mr.neil nice videos on all areas of sanding. Glad to know I'm not the only one to find joy in giving a corded tool the windmill technique.

Cricket I will help again.


----------



## BillWhite

Have a good trip Cricket. I got enough camping in the military. Army arty. BOOM!


----------



## bandit571

Pictures? 









The new van..
.


----------



## 000

> I have a camping trip coming up the 15th. Hoping the same folks that helped me last time can help again.
> 
> - Cricket


OK, I'll do it. But those nubbers can be a handfull.


----------



## mojapitt

I will try to behave myself Jbay


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet ride bandit.

Have fun Cricket. I'll be watching when I can.


----------



## CFrye

Have fun SawStop shopping, Bill!
Congrats on the new wheels, Bandit!
Monte, how'd the "trying to be normal" thing go?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The saw dealer told me they expect to have a 10% sale for Black Friday, so now I'm gonna wait a little longer. At least until they confirm the sale. I'm happy to,save a few bucks, but I gotta wait longer.


----------



## mojapitt

The Sawstop in Charles shop is really nice. Get the 5hp if possible.


----------



## rockusaf

> Gotta have back surgery. Sucks
> 
> - Gary


I had 2 level fusion 5 months ago and I'll confirm it sucks


----------



## diverlloyd

Jbay in charge everything would be deleted after 24 hrs. He would be jbay the cleaner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The Sawstop in Charles shop is really nice. Get the 5hp if possible.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Getting 3hp. That will be plenty.


----------



## Gene01

Son and family are up from Tucson. Had to come show off his new-to-him Ford Pickmeup. Now, he can pull his car hauler that his Tahoe struggled with. 
Been working on a sled to flatten some live edge mesquite slabs for tables. Just saw an email advertising a Woodpecker sled. It's only around $900. Mine's built with scraps. Cost is nada.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Omg it's cold out this morn. 16° and a dust of snow on ground.
Gotta love a Ford pickmeup.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene the woodpecker system looks pretty nice but the price as with most of their items is kind of high. Although their stuff does seem to be of the highest quality so it maybe worth it. April Wilkerson has a video of her using it in her sawmill video on YouTube it does look very nice.


----------



## bandit571

Picking dried glue off me fingers, now. Have 2 panels sitting in a few clamps…..1/2" thick White Oak.

Once those are back out of the clamps, I can size the end panels. And, size the frames to go around those panels…

Might be "another box" sort of thing….something to do, until the Boss decides on what end table she wants.

Boss also found anouther "Flat-Pak" she wants copied…..something about a closet storage system…


----------



## GaryC

Someone got a sneek picture of Bill hauling wood home


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, bonehead stunt of the day. Decided to stop at Chic Fil A for lunch, at lunchtime on game day Saturday an hour before kickoff. I went to McDonald's.


----------



## mojapitt

Love it Gary


----------



## bandit571

Don't think I'll try that with my NEW van…..not gonna happen. I will at least wait until it is sawn up into slabs I can use….










Frame parts…..need to be cut to final sizes….









One panel is glued up…









And another one. Waiting on these, before I cut other things to size,









Might get a couple end panels?










Underneath the Poplar and other goodies…there is a 1×12 scrap of White Oak…might be for a lid?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't resemble that remark. I use real flagging and not a red T-shirt.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

Nice ride, Bandit! hopefully ours will be happening soon! SO is due home this evening…watching the bucks game with grandpa before she heads southeastward…

Rockler is having a pre-black Friday sale for turners..my cart came to ~800 bucks so I thought it would be good to wait to talk to the CFO ;D though forgiveness over permission was considered. Thinking about going out and ripping down that 1/2" ply but as Bill said it's chilly out there!may wait until tomorrow since I've got good clothes on…


----------



## ScrollSawChad

Awesome stuff Stumpy. First found you on Youtube a couple years ago and have went back and watched all of your scroll saw videos.

You even inspired me to get started scroll sawing and I've even decided to upload free patterns on my website. Just wanted to stop in and say thanks for all of your great knowledge!


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Chad, welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## ScrollSawChad

How do I delete blog comments?? didn't mean to post twice.


----------



## GaryC

Memory soles dont work. Still don't know why I went into the kitchen

Hello Chad


----------



## bandit571

Have the shop's trash can to haul upstairs, and out to the firepit. Have a lot of cardboard boxes to burn.

Bring yer own marshmallows and Hot Dogs…..


----------



## mojapitt

I got the grill running with sausage and potatoes


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry Chad, double posts aren't a sign of senility


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry Chad, double posts aren't a sign of senility


----------



## 000

Report sent to administration:
Abusing the double quote button. 
This time it will only be a verbal warning,

did you hear it?


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, did you remember what you were in the kitchen for?


----------



## GaryC

Did I go in the kitchen?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chad, you can't delete a post. You can change what's in it though.
Evening all.


----------



## bandit571

Firepit is down to just coals, now…Trash can from the shop is now empty.

Homemade Chili fer supper tonight…with biscuits!....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bah-Hum-Bug!!!

We unloaded a delivery of fresh cut Christmas trees today….
Sure enough…. it even snowed today!!!

This guy AIN'T ready for the cold & snow of winter!!!

Bah-Hum-Bug!!!


----------



## Festus56

Randy I am way ahead of you. I am drinking for St. Patrick's Day now!!


----------



## bandit571

Wake me up when Spring gets here….

RANDY!


----------



## mudflap4869

Just finished supper. Pintos with ham,onion, molasses and cornbread. GOOOOOD!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Those will be the Christmas trees that are so dry by Christmas that they are an extreme fire hazard. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..be sure'n to wear a Red Poppy today….


----------



## Doe

Thinking about all who served and paid the ultimate price.

There will be a memorial ceremony at Mons, France today. The 42nd Battalion Royal Highlanders of Canada liberated the town in 1918.

'Ladies from Hell': The Black Watch returns to Belgium to recreate last scene of WW I

Return to Mons 2018

This is my FIL who landed in Normandy with the Black Watch on D Day plus 2:









My husband was the pipe major of the Black Watch Pipe Band in the seventies; he's first on the left:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thank you for your service, Jerry and you're looking good!


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Jerry and all veterans, for your service. Looking good, indeed!


----------



## ssnvet

And so it is done…. 11:00, 11/11/18, arguably the greatest tragedy in human history is paused (only to be resumed 20 years later).

VFW supported, poppy worn, even stood up at church (which I absolutely hate, but Mrs. Mainiac pokes me to do).

Cell phone imploded Friday. It was quite old (3rd hand to me) and didn't owe me anything, but I cringe at the cost of a new one.

Debating whether or not to rake leaves today. After a week of wind and rain, the Oaks have finally mostly fallen.

Cleaned up the shop and turned a pen last night. Several more need to get done in time for Christmas.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thank you for everyone's service.
Wife's grandpa was one of the lead tankers in the battle of the bulge. Wish he lasted longer while I was around he was a great man.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thankful for everyone's service to our country, especially my dad and his dad. My dad because, well, he's my dad and grandpa because he was injured, captured, spent years in captivity, but mostly because he came home when so many others didn't. I got to hear stories that most didn't. I'm sure he witnessed great atrocities, but chose to only tell me about the good side. He told me of German guards he made friends with. One sent him some schnapps after the war.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Veteran's Day, Everyone! (And Happy Armistice Day to everyone else!)

As most of you know, my dad was a USN combat veteran, so today, I'll raise a glass to him.










(Division 3, United States Navy heavy cruiser, USS Chicago CA 29, Pearl Harbor, Summer 1940.)


----------



## bandit571

Under the weather, today. Nothing got done, never even went to the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I did a little work in the shop. Hopefully tomorrow I will get the notice that I have my new job. District manager says it is a go, but still want to see the notice from the company.

Borscht and a little wine tonight.


----------



## ssnvet

Made a couple pens and raked leaves.

My knee is really bugging me


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Debating whether or not to rake leaves today.
> - Mainiac Matt


Rake??? That's why God instructed John Deere to make mulching mowers up on the big hill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had lunch with a CWO4 today, but I do that every Sunday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heads and tails and grooves and whatever, I cut all mine at the same time… Burn them electrons…..


----------



## GaryC

Took Melissa out to eat this evening. When I went to pay out, a guy in front of me shook my hand and said thanks for your service. I thanked him for mentioning it. Then he said. I'd like to take care of that, if you'll let me…pointing at my ticket. I looked at him and he said..Thank you is just not enough. wow…I pay the ticket for folks in uniform quite often but without them knowing who did it. This absolutely stunned me. Won't forget that any time soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Still a few decent folks out there Gary. Sadly they are a dying breed.


----------



## mojapitt

Keep forgetting to ask Marty, how is your hand doing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hand is good as long as it's not hurting or bleeding, I still wear the glove to protect the new skin…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Gary.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Gary at least some folks appreciate things like that.

A cool 14° this morning. Might get up to 35° later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho everyone,

Observing Veterans day by earning a pay check, as has been the case for the last 20 years.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Gene01

Veteran's day, this year, was Sunday. Had it not been, both our sons would've been on the job. One is employed be the VA. 
Wife and I haven't had a holiday off since we retired.


----------



## mudflap4869

I did NOT request snow for the day. Who sent that crap to me? I am holding Bandit responsible, unless someone else confesses to the dastardly deed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If it makes ya feel any better-I did it!


----------



## Gene01

Wasn't me. Got none to send. I do have some cold and wind, I'd like to send somewhere, though.


----------



## mojapitt

> If it makes ya feel any better-I did it!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am thinking that doesn't really help.

Almost cold here also.


----------



## ssnvet

> I am holding Bandit responsible, unless someone else confesses to the dastardly deed.
> - mudflap4869


Don't look at me.

Below freezing this a.m. in Mainiac land, but still no snow.

I vote that we blame Randy…. especially since he's not here to defend himself

:^p


----------



## Festus56

Jim I am the same as Gene. Just a cold wind herre but bright dry sunshine.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I did NOT request snow for the day. Who sent that crap to me? I am holding Bandit responsible, unless someone else confesses to the dastardly deed.
> 
> - mudflap4869





> I vote that we blame Randy…. especially since he's not here to defend himself
> - Mainiac Matt


Go ahead and blame me….
I've no defense!!!! 
Besides…. I thought it would be a good way….
to get/keep some clothes on him!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's snowing here and heading east, so you know who you are as to who's getting it next. Supposed to accumulate a few inches if it gets cold enough.


----------



## diverlloyd

To you laser guys, does the workpiece have to fit inside the base or can the burner sit on top of the workpiece? Like burning a design on the center of a table top or large box lid.


----------



## Festus56

AJ I have a base for mine when I need to work on something big like the bench for Andy. As long as my computer can be within 5 feet can do any size object.


----------



## rockusaf

> I did NOT request snow for the day. Who sent that crap to me? I am holding Bandit responsible, unless someone else confesses to the dastardly deed.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I've been hoping for some, you can send it down my way.
Rock


----------



## mojapitt

> Go ahead and blame me….
> I ve no defense!!!!
> Besides…. I thought it would be a good way….
> to get/keep some clothes on him!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's a really good point Randy


----------



## mojapitt

I moved here partially to avoid snow. So far, so good


----------



## ssnvet

> Besides…. I thought it would be a good way….
> to get/keep some clothes on him!!!
> - DIYaholic


He's got you there Jim… Now button up before we tell Candy on you

:^p


----------



## mojapitt

Rock, I don't think that your neighbors would like to see us send you snow.

Welcome to the loonie bin, sit and talk a spell


----------



## rockusaf

> Rock, I don t think that your neighbors would like to see us send you snow.
> 
> Welcome to the loonie bin, sit and talk a spell
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, we get a lot of snowbirds here so maybe it'd make them feel at home. The wife and I are both from the NorthEast and although my last assignment was in the St. Louis area, they get more ice than snow, so we miss it. I've been reading for a while and it sounds like my kind of people in here, not sure what that says about me.

Rock


----------



## Gene01

> Rock, I don t think that your neighbors would like to see us send you snow.
> 
> Welcome to the loonie bin, sit and talk a spell
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Hey, we get a lot of snowbirds here so maybe it d make them feel at home. The wife and I are both from the NorthEast and although my last assignment was in the St. Louis area, they get more ice than snow, so we miss it. I ve been reading for a while and it sounds like my kind of people in here, not sure what that says about me.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


It says you are a gentleman of discerning taste and, a superb judge of character…s. Not all of us are loonies. Some are just plain nuts. Sanity isn't a prerequisite to mingle with this crowd.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rock, you're right about the ice in STL. More than I care to have.


----------



## DonBroussard

I managed to get out of my straight jacket just long enough to welcome Rock. Welcome. Gotta go-here come the orderlies!


----------



## bandit571

Sure..blame me…when I'm under the weather as it is….MIGHT get an inch by morning….

Managed to get a bit of Oak sawdust made…..and..still have all 10 fingers.

Noticed one nice thing about the new to me wheels…..uses Flex Fuel! Cuts about $0.40 a gallon off the gas bill…

Noticed the "stock" rip fence on the tablesaw wanting to move a bit…..we have ways..









Will see later, IF I need more than one c clamp…..


----------



## bandit571

Gee, I wonder which panel will be the "front" of the box…









May start making a box….tomorrow..









IF I can stay out of the bathroom…...


----------



## CFrye

As an ER nurse, I have long appreciated the quote "Save the drama for your Mama". Here's a version for your wife, Bill. "SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YOUR LLAMA!"


----------



## diverlloyd

Welcome Rock enjoy the time here.


----------



## Magnum

Thi is a Truly Unique Post!


----------



## Gene01

Don, they replaced my straight jacket just after I'd managed to chew through the straps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> As an ER nurse, I have long appreciated the quote "Save the drama for your Mama". Here s a version for your wife, Bill. "SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YOUR LLAMA!"
> 
> - CFrye


She would like that Candy. I'll share.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..not a single Snowflake in sight…...as for any other "flakes"...

May wait until after Lunch, to meander down to the shop….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

The start of a nice 48° day here. But it will be windy.

Welcome Rock! There are all kinds of people here so you can fit in somewhere to match your day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Started bidding on some stuff in an auction for a lumber yard/hardware store going out of business. May get some materials I need for my solar kiln.


----------



## mojapitt

I go to Richmond for the day and you folks got purty quiet.


----------



## Gene01

*HEY, MONTE!!!* can you hear us now?


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at some rentals that looked like "Deliverance" rejects. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Some will consider it probably tacky, but my favorite "straight jacket" scene.


----------



## bandit571

After 3 hours of shoptime…lower legs started to cramp up….time to stop…









One glue-up in the clamps…..second dry fit waiting on the clamps to get done..









And parts for the end panels have been milled, awaiting Mortise and tenon work…


----------



## rhybeka

all I got today was a new car…

waiting on the shop to warm up - thermometer on the clock was saying it was only 42 or so. I need to get some stuff hung up so I can get some more stuff moved out there. never a dull moment!


----------



## bandit571

What…no pictures of the new car?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on new car.

I got a little busy this afternoon. Had to pick up one of my guys at the hospital after he drove the ambulance. While leaving hospital we got asked to help get a pt out of an inbound helicopter. We did that. Then I dropped off guy with his truck at their next call. Then I had to pick up another guy at another hospital and take him back to his engine house. Picked up some Chinese on way back to the station.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to have 4-6 inches of snow on Wednesday night and Thursday. If we get it, that will be more snow than we got all last winter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hello everyone. Checking in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin! Where ya been buddy? I was wondering about you recently.


----------



## mojapitt

Been wondering about you Arlin, glad to see you.


----------



## bandit571

Ever get so tired, that you were afraid to lay down….due to leg cramps? Or just too tired to even go to sleep?

Don't want to go back to the shop…..at least for tonight….don't think that would be too wise a move. Will see how things are, after a hot shower…

Trying to get that box done, before the lumber gets here, to build an End Table for the Boss…


----------



## mojapitt

Just amazes me that even a spammer would type all of that crap.


----------



## mojapitt

Your advice for the day


----------



## Gene01

Dean's breakfast post has arrived. 
Router slab flattener sled is kicking my butt. Such a simple job I made too complicated. Ah well, I'm not on the clock.


----------



## Redoak49

Monte…The picture made me smile….great advice.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, when I made my router-planer setup for slabs I did the same. Over thought it for probably months before I built it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's enough spam to feed us all for breakfast.


----------



## mojapitt

Without eggs, spam by itself is not enough for breakfast


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad I have other stuff for breakfast. Guess I missed the spam here. Get enough of it on our website though.


----------



## ssnvet

Wednesday already… Well at least that means that Friday is a day closer.

Happy Hump day to all you working stiffs.


----------



## DanKrager

Man….you guys have all the fun. I haven't seen any evidence of the last dozen or so spammers. I don't think it's anything I've done, just not on top of it all!. To steal a by-line…you know how out of the loop I am.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket pounces on spammers pretty quickly. That's one reason that we love her.


----------



## Gene01

Thought Cricket was on vacation. But, what do I know. I should join Dan and Dean. Not only am I out of the loop, I can't find the string.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in this morning…missed Breakfast…other than the usual 4 pills.

Send that frozen rain to the north of here….let Stumpy have it all.

Trying to either find a bit of Lunch..or just head for the shop…..means I have to get up out of this chair, either way.

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nope, Bandit, it's Deer Season! I got a doe on Sunday, snow moved into camp on Monday and cut my hunt short. Going back this Friday after work. This has been an awesome Fall. I know it's cold but it's great for deer. After the hunt it's garage wood shop for me. I have projects that need to be completed before Christmas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Mike, I had dinner from Julie's little kitchen last night. Egg rolls were ok, but wantons were not so good.


----------



## ssnvet

> Nope, Bandit, it s Deer Season! I got a doe on Sunday, snow moved into camp on Monday and cut my hunt short. Going back this Friday after work.
> - MikeinSTL


Ask your dear cutter to inspect for chronic wasting disease… it's ravaging the dear heard up in Michigan and is highly contagious. Looks like blue pimples on the outside of the chest cavity lining.

They banned baiting in the lower peninsula, as the disease is communicated via. nose snot and if multiple dear feed on the same bait pile with one sick dear, they'll all get it.

Good luck filling the rest of your tag. I'm assuming you can still take a buck.


----------



## rhybeka

It was too dark to take pics by the time we got home. We got the obsidian blue which looks black unless under light. Just glad to have one dependable vehicle for the SO to drive. My truck's check engine light started flashing when I turned it over this morning - I'm hoping due to the cold.

@Bill by the time it gets to us it's supposed to be ice. Not sure what it's doing up Bandit's way though.

I spent some time in the shop last night, trying to get my hand tools moved in. It was a balmy 45 out there. Good thing I was moving!


----------



## mojapitt

I think the Wasting Disease is also caused by a Prion. Similar to Mad Cow disease or Crushefeld Jacobs Disease (humans). Highly contagious and fatal. Very hard to kill.


----------



## ssnvet

> It was too dark to take pics by the time we got home. We got the obsidian blue which looks black unless under light.
> - rhybeka


Did you go for AWD? and all the safety stuff?

You're going to have to do your homework to figure out how all the safety features work, and the radio. But if you download the Apple Car Play app (or Android equivalent) your going to be in for a treat.

There's an ever so short lag time in response to the buttons that annoyed me at first, until I learned to be deliberate and to think before pushing. If you try to push a bunch of buttons quickly until the desired outcome happens, you're in for some frustration.

Just watch out for those toll gates on your OH E-Z-Pass lanes…. they are rather unforgiving.


----------



## mojapitt

Decided to eat Mexican food in Richmond today. But nobody at the restaurant spoke English. Went to Chinese restaurant instead. This *********************************** from the great plains is a little out of place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did they speak Mexican there?


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty sure it was Spanish.

But I am also sure that the dumb look on my face said a lot also to them.


----------



## mudflap4869

All the Meskins around here speak money very fluently. So do the Orientals. 
Homemade chili dogs for supper last night. MMMM guuud! Gotta figure out what to fix for tonight. BOB gets home at about 23:45, (11:45 PM) so supper is about that time


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt yeah it has AWD and the lane departure and safety stuff. I've already programmed both of our phones into the system but the wife will mainly be driving it. The sales guy sat with us and reviewed the information and the basics with us. She likes the brake button thing already for trains and such (we live fairly close to two tracks). I haven't noticed any button lag but maybe that's because I'm not trying to drive and do anything. I'm really not looking forward to driving it because it's SO different from my '03 Silverado.

alright, better get back to it. I hope this funk lifts soon.


----------



## ssnvet

> Decided to eat Mexican food in Richmond today. But nobody at the restaurant spoke English.
> - Monte Pittman


That means it's probably the best Mexican joint in town… just tell them…

Taco-Grande… Hot-hot-hot!

Dos Equis …...... Mucho Grande


----------



## theoldfart

Beka, good choice on the CRV, color too!










Matt is right about the Apple Car Play, works like a dream. We have 34,000 miles on ours now. We have had two big issues, the fuel rails and injectors had to be replaced and I just replaced the battery. Both were covered by warranty.

Currently the car is just sitting, smoke from the Camp Fire is too thick for me to go outside.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, MDC is all over CWD here in Missouri to the point that they are eliminating parts of the herd. 1 confirmed loss in 1.2 million deer. It's a giant joke down here. My deer was clean and I'm outside the containment zone.

Appreciate the concern though.


----------



## diverlloyd

All baiting of hunted animals should be banned. Baiting isn't hunting it's pure laziness and unsporting.


----------



## bandit571

Around these parts…best way to "bag" a deer, is to drive a new car along the highway…right about..now. They keep trying…and they still keep missing me.

Just got done in the shop a little bit ago..









Hung up the apron. One glue-up is out of the clamps…two are glued up and in the clamps…..with a dry fit waiting it's turn..









Was one of those days…..The Boss is baking Spam for supper….


----------



## bandit571

Spam , Mac & Cheese…Frank's Hot Sauce on both. Now having a bowl of Vanila Ice Cream, with Hershey's Chocolate syrup all over it…..and getting BRAIN FREEZE!


----------



## GaryC

Do the same rules apply to fishing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hamburgers on the grill and fries in the oven. That'll be dinner as requested by a couple boys.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary that does not apply to fish. Although I don't mind hand fishing.

I made pot roast with potatoes,onions and carrots along with a couple pieces of buttered bread. For dessert I made brownies and vanilla ice cream.

Bill that is one of my favorite meals.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, time for a 3 hour nap before I start final 8 day rotation at hospital.

Try to keep it under 90 Db


----------



## mojapitt

We had Borscht for supper. Kind of a staple around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Burgers were good. Fries were good too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Man….you guys have all the fun. I haven t seen any evidence of the last dozen or so spammers. I don t think it s anything I ve done, just not on top of it all!. To steal a by-line…you know how out of the loop I am.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan, I haven't seen it either, I think they're making this $#!+ up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My truck s check engine light started flashing when I turned it over this morning - I m hoping due to the cold.
> 
> - rhybeka


Solid light is Ok, flashing is not good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do the same rules apply to fishing?
> 
> - Gary


I don't bait a hook, it tends to interrupt a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Borscht, burgers, fries, and all I had was homemade chicken noodle…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's snowing!


----------



## bandit571

Cussing in the shop….was just above Day 1, at Marine Boot Camp….









And these things aren't really all that big…unlike the last project. Somewhere in there..









Is one of the end panel glue-ups. The one where I "clipped" a tenon off…decided to just make the other end match, and clipped it off, too…....Glue joint now is a butt joint, with a LONG screw, counter sunk enough so the Stanley #45 won't hit it….while making a tongue, for a Tongue & Groove corner joint. 









Think that will do it, for today….


----------



## bandit571

> It's snowing!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good! Keep it out there, or send it North to Stumpy…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It's snowing!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Quit it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No!


----------



## rhybeka

> My truck s check engine light started flashing when I turned it over this morning - I m hoping due to the cold.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Solid light is Ok, flashing is not good…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 So not flashing per say but turning on then back off and repeating in quick succession


----------



## bandit571

Take it over to Autozone, and have them put a tester on it. They should be able to tell you about what is wrong.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Take it over to Autozone, and have them put a tester on it. They should be able to tell you about what is wrong.
> 
> - bandit571


Yes, do this.

But remember, they will NOT reset the codes for you. What they will do is tell you what the issues are, that need to be taken care of.


----------



## ssnvet

> All baiting of hunted animals should be banned. Baiting isn t hunting it s pure laziness and unsporting.
> - diverlloyd


When it comes to black bear, the Maine Game Wardens have a different opinion… as they understand that it is next to impossible to take a bear without those means, and with fewer and fewer people hunting, the numbers of bears are harder to control (just ask anyone who lives in NJ). There was a bill to ban baiting, trapping and use of dogs during bear hunts that was soundly defeated after the game wardens came out against it, and it was revealed that it was financed entirely by animal rights groups from DC to the tune of $1.4 million. People in these parts don't really appreciate outsiders telling them how to live their lives, especially when it comes to urbanites putting down people who actually live and work in the wild northern lands.


----------



## ssnvet

4-5" of snow in the forecast for Friday early morning….

I don't have the snow blower or bucket on my tractor yet, and still have leaves all over the place. This is going to get ugly if it doesn't melt right away.

Still have a slow leak in one of the tractor front tires as well… but I did manage to find a tube for it…. now I just need to get it off and down to Bob and Roj down at the garage.


----------



## rhybeka

it's icy here. working remotely until daybreak at minimum since people are crazy.

If I had to bet, it's probly the same issue the truck has had for years and no one will touch it since it will cause more harm than good to track down a pinhole leak. the light isn't staying on though. shouldn't it if there's an issue?


----------



## bigblockyeti

What pinhole leak does it have?
My wife's 08' G6 is starting to have minor issues pop up every 2-3 months now, nothing expensive yet, but very annoying nonetheless. Government Motors planned obsolescence team has done pretty good with this one as they're making me consider other options, however, I'm not getting anything from them!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like we got maybe 2 inches. Still snowing, but I doubt we get much more accumulation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Starting of another sunny, dry day here. Rain and snow showers starting tomorrow.

Back to the shop. Only have 5 different projects going right now that need done this week.


----------



## Gene01

No snow here. That's just fine with me. It's 19 though. And, it's not winter yet. 
I'll admit to being lazy. I bait all my mouse traps. Mother nature does provide bait. Hunt for elk where they feed. Shot a lot of squirrels in oak trees. Pheasants and deer love corn fields. No bait fishing, at least for catfish, is called noodeling. Never tried it but, I've seen some hellaciously sized catfish pulled out of the Mississippi back waters. Then, there's fly fishing but, I guess the fly is bait. Tried eating bear once. Never again. Worse than Javalina.


----------



## ssnvet

> Worse than Javalina.
> - Gene Howe


You're a braver man that I Gene.

I personally have never baited deer, but then again, I've never successfully taken one either. I haven't hunted in 25 years… mostly because I have no time and my wife won't cook it and the girls won't eat it.

My sister in Michigan makes awesome venison jerky, and for $5 a pop, my BIL can fill as many doe tags as he has a mind to (bow hunter). They live on 6 acres of what used to be a Christmas tree farm and he only hunts on his own property, as he doesn't trust the many unsafe hunters on public lands. He keeps a bait pile going all year long, feeding the deer and keeping them interested in visiting his small property. He only bow hunts… and IMHO that's pretty damn sporting. I think he gets more pleasure from his game cam than actually hunting. Hunting is for the freezer, as they are of very modest means.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I will still be sticking by no baiting. It should be next to impossible to take a bear they are on top of the food chain. That should be what makes the hunt memorable it was hard but you persevered. Not I sat in my safe tree stand in my warm clothes above my bait pile. I have been on hunts and stalked for hours and then caught up to the animal and that was enough didn't even make a kill. I do respect the opinion of game wardens but if it's a lack of hunters and a worry of over population then it should be even easier for a successful hunt. If it's a over population issue then are the over populated or is the population a bit bigger but is being reduced to a smaller area due to human encroachment on their habitat. Im not a big fan of animal activist groups but they do sometimes have great ideas. Sorry if any of that doesn't make sence I'm having a bad couple of migraine days so it's hard to put thoughts into words at the moment.


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti yeah - that's why we just replaced my wife's 05 Montego….that along with the power steering pump and rack/pinion replacement that had become a yearly thing. Just wasn't worth fixing any more. My 03 Silverado just had a bunch of work last Feb which could relate to the flashing check engine when turned on. They replaced the evap sensor, fixed the misfirings on my spark plugs, I think they even replaced the spark plugs. My truck has never liked the cold though. I haven't had the check engine light on in months. We really can't afford two car payments at once right now.

I've never been a hunter but agree with those who respect the animal they kill and either donate the meat to charity or feed their families with it. As long as the animal is used, I'm ok with it. Trophy hunting - no. Population control is a necessary evil, and bears can do some damage if left alone. I know a lady in PA dealing with a black bear on her property and she has two horses. I'm hoping the game warden will be able to relocate the bear for her or something safe for the bear AND the horses.


----------



## bandit571

Last time I hunted prey…the "prey" could ( and did) shoot back….

Not sure which is uglier….the view outside the windows, or the view in the bathroom mirror…just enough ice on everything, to close all the schools down. Yet, the Boss still needs to go to the store?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I'm a firm believer that you eat your kill. Javalina have no reason to fear me…ever again.


----------



## mojapitt

Snowing enough here to make driving terrible. They shut down everything for safety reasons.

In South Dakota they would not be this cautious.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill - Nannette and I are heading to Branson on Saturday. Looks like like it's going to be clear and cold during our stay. Good for us that driving shouldn't be too bad. Missouri sure doesn't need any additional inexperienced icy- and snowy-weather drivers.


----------



## bandit571

Bah…HUMBUG!










First all this rain turned to ice…then…









The white crap appeared….was stopping in at Lowes….









As the bandsaw needed a new bulb…









YUCK. Can't wait til Spring gets here….


----------



## bandit571

Before the trip to the south end of town…managed to remove all the clamps….and recycle a few…









Had to replace a screw..









As the one that was in here, didn't hold….used a 2" long screw ti replace the 1-1/8" one…

May head to the shop, after supper….have a lot of plain work to do..









I even sharpened a cutter, to get it ready…









Mother Nature needs to pay her heating bill…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Snow here also


----------



## firefighterontheside

All my snow has just about melted. We had some great snowball fights this morning though.
You're a week too early Don. We are going to Branson on thanksgiving day.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, a little trick I use when I have no choice but to put a screw in parallel to grain is to drive the screw in til seated and back it out. Put a couple drops super glue in and if you want the screw to be removable, wax or oil it and drive it in when the glue is set. (Baking soda sets it instantly) If it is OK that the glue grabs the screw, then screw it in while the glue is still wet, being careful not to strip it out.

The glue penetrates the fibers thoroughly and sets up hard, so the reinforcement works well.

DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-We'll be in Silver Dollar City (SDC) on Thanksgiving Day. They are cooking up a traditional Thanksgiving dinner in several on the onsite restaurants, and we'll do that for lunch/dinner. Are y'all heading to SDC?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Take it over to Autozone, and have them put a tester on it. They should be able to tell you about what is wrong.
> 
> - bandit571


Flashing means you have a cylinder cutting out, Autozone can hook it up, but they'll tell you a number of different possibilities and be more then happy to sale you a bunch of junk parts you don't need, you're better off taking it to someone you trust, it'll be cheaper in the long run…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Flashing means you have a cylinder cutting out, Autozone can hook it up, but they ll tell you a number of different possibilities and be more then happy to sale you a bunch of junk parts you don t need, you re better off taking it to someone you trust, it ll be cheaper in the long run…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sounds like experience?


----------



## bandit571

I keeping falling asleep in the chair…I did get a wee bit done in the shop….light is now working on the bandsaw









More grooves got made…









Edges got squared away….









As some needed a little work…installed a fancy cutter.
.








Made a couple corner joints..









Waiting on the other end of the box to cure…









Maybe by next week, I might have this done?


----------



## diverlloyd

I have had zero luck with Autozone electronic parts. Seems that they only last about the what the warranty period is. I bought a igniter for one of my hondas it was around $100 at the time. It lasted 30 of the 90 days the second lasted about 50 days and the third about 8 blocks. They refunded the money and I pulled a origanal honda one from pull a part. It lasted 6 years and is still gong strong in the new owners car. The original part lasted 25 years. I have had luck with rock auto and I also always check the dealership for the proper part number and their price. Half of the time the dealership part price is competitive considering it's a oem part.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt I will still be sticking by no baiting. .....I m having a bad couple of migraine days so it s hard to put thoughts into words at the moment.
> - diverlloyd


I understand where you're coming from, but with all due respect, the same logic will lead to an argument that hunting with a rifle, or even a bow is unsporting… if you want a really memorable challenge you should take your bear with a pointy stick.

So I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree on this topic.

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## ssnvet

> Last time I hunted prey…the "prey" could ( and did) shoot back….
> - bandit571


But did you use bait? :^p


----------



## ssnvet

Had to rendezvous with Mrs. Mainiac after work to drop off the '04 Matrix at my mechanic friend's garage for him to replace the rusted out rear suspension subframe.

And we're driving home when my youngest daughter (age 14), who was home alone texts that "I just heard a crashing noise and I think there's someone in the house" ... followed by "I'm hiding in your bedroom" .... followed by silence.

We're still 35 minutes out and the conversation goes somehthing like:

me… "so do you still want to stop at the grocery store for bread" 
Mrs…"yes, but Katie will freak out and think we don't care about her if we walk in the door with grocery bags" 
me… "I guess this means we're not stopping for chowder either then." 
Mrs… "I"m starving, I don't know if I can wait until we get home." 
me… "Ya think we can go just one night without teenager drama" 
Mrs… "I texted her to check and see if it was the cat" 
Me… "O.K. right to store or left to home" 
Mrs… "she just texted "If I die, just know that I love you" 
Mrs… "now she's not responding, better go home" 
Mrs… "my call went straight to voice mail… she never turns off her phone"

10 minutes go by, and I"m starting to wonder if there some creepy burglar attacking my daughter, and he just took her phone away and shut if off?

Me… "O.K. Subway in the village is our last chance for food." 
Mrs… "I'll text and see if she want's us to bring home a sub for her, that should get a response" 
Me… "ask her if we need to call the police" 
Mrs…"she just responded… it was the cat, and she already ate" 
Me…"of course it was the cat, do you have any Subway coupons on your phone"

Are we old, tired and jaded parents, or what?


----------



## ssnvet

Last nights fun (after Subway and teen drama)...

COMEX 20:00… observe first snow flake…. let Skipper out.
1. Don cold weather work gear and fire up tractor… check air pressure in leaky tire and put spare tractor battery on charger.
2. Pull 6' pallet out of bar for PTO log splitter.
3. Dismount log splitter from 3 point hitch and watch tractor forks pull the punky plywood deck off.
4. Go get cordless driver and a fist full of screws to show the pallet who's boss.
5. Move log splitter to storage tent.
6. Pull PTO snow blower out of storage tent and up to barn.
7. Move York Rake to storage tent.
8. Dismount forks, and mount bucket (quick connect)
9. Mount snow blower to 3 Pint hitch (not quick connect).
10. Grease the blower bearings and hitch mounting points… curse drive shaft that won't telescope to reach PTO.
11. Search for can of P.B. Blaster for seized up drive shaft… can't find it.
12. Dig out 5' cheater bar and show drive shaft who's boss. Connect drive shaft to PTO and lube.
13. Drive tractor down to level pavement part of drive and adjust blower mount. Fire up blower and spray Fluid Film on chain and everything else that moves.

21:00 snow starts in earnest…. throw snow balls at Skipper

14. Use bucket to drag wind-row of leaves in the middle of the driveway into a pile and then rake and scoop 6 loads of the wet, partially frozen mess and dump it in the woods.
15. Store tractor…. can't feel my finger tips.
16. Pull leaf sweeper and lawn furniture into the barn.
17. Haul in a couple bags of wood and call one soaked (but happy) dog to come in.
18. Stoke the fire.
19. Lay out work clothes by fire to dry, so I can use them again in the morning.

FINEX 22:30 Brush teeth and pass out.

Day 2
05:00 - 07:00 Cleared 5" of wet heavy snow from the 900' drive in the sleet and rain.
07:55 at work frittering away time on Lumber Jocks, while I feel sorry for myself :^D


----------



## ssnvet

COMEX/FINEX = commence/finish exercise

I'm getting way to old for this stuff and my elbow and knee hurt.

Next Summer I'm building a garage.


----------



## bandit571

> Last time I hunted prey…the "prey" could ( and did) shoot back….
> - bandit571
> 
> But did you use bait? :^p
> 
> Yep..was labeled ARVN…...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...can we either ban winter….or just Hibernate until Spring….

It IS Friday…right?

May go and hide out IN the shop….warmer down there….might even get a thing or two done…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt thanks I do feel a bit better today. I have been on a bear hunt with my best friend and his dad with a spear(Native American hunt). It's actually hanging on the wall and the bear is on my buddies dads floor. The bear fat sugar cookies didn't last long his dad is a great cook and that was a 15 day long hunt and stalk.I agree rifle hunting isn't very sporting look what it did to the buffalo population. I maybe just to much of a purist when it comes to hunting stalking and a old recurve how is the way to go. But I do understand that a firearm can for most hunters will make for a quicker cleaner kill. But when you factor in sitting and waiting over a bait pile with a firearm it is much less sporting for the animal it's almost a guaranteed kill at a low skill level. It's a bit sad that most are taught the easy way and never really try to expand into a harder more challenging adventure. Most will just buy the new products to make it easier on them. Don't get me wrong no hunting is really fair to the animal but the closer you get to it the more enjoyable it is even more so if you are not trophy hunting but are actually going to use the most of the animal. I'm open to both views and could accept baiting if it was for a problem animal but not for regular hunting. I know Maine has a very good conservation program and that what regulation requirements are should be considered the minimum requirement with hunters holding themselves to a bit of a higher standard. I do also like your states way of helping out the disabled hunters it's a good state for conservation and I would be proud of that. It's like Kentucky they do a ton for conservation, Indiana not so much. I'm sure long winded today sorry about that. Also what do you get at subway I haven't eaten at one of those in about a decade?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit down here we had a bunch of power outages due to icy rain luckily it changed over to snow. Now the forecast looks pretty decent for us with a couple days in the 50s.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Am tired and ready for a nap after reading all of Matt's posts!!

Rain showers this morning and 42°. Will slowly cool down and change to snow this afternoon. A cool day tomorrow then mid 40's and sunshine all the way through Thanksgiving.


----------



## ssnvet

> I have been on a bear hunt with my best friend and his dad with a spear(Native American hunt).
> - diverlloyd


That's hard core Lloyd… I tip my hat to you. The closest I ever came was when I was in my 20s and super fit, I chased four deer (with a recurve bow) for a mile, as it was in woods I knew very well and I was sure I knew where they were going. I had three different trail/road crossing points to get them, but each time they got there just ahead of me.

I learned a lot when I researched the "bait ban bill" as the game wardens published some very good articles. One detailed how the ban proponents were making comparisons to bear hunting stats in western states, and the wardens detailed how Maine was different. Maine has densely forested woods with sufficient mast (nut) production that the bears really don't have to expose themselves to find their food. The average bear kill in Maine happens at a stones throw distance, while out west, they stand on a hill and shoot a bear 1,000 yds away (which is quite the marksmanship challenge). I agree that Maine has a very professional warden service. They have a very dangerous job and deserve respect for what they do.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I had a problem with a telescoping drive shaft on the rotary cutter this past summer. Turned out dirt dobbers had build a huge nest under the sleeve.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah Matt your wardens are top notch I'm glad they made a tv show about them. That what's great about America we have just about every climate and landscape one could imagine. Hopefully the government keeps the land in the condition it should be in. I may just be a old soul but she when I feel well I do enjoy being outside when there isn't any mosquitoes out.


----------



## Phil32

Is this supposed to be a woodworking journal? Looks like more "off-topic content."


----------



## mojapitt

They are surrounded by wood while hunting


----------



## Gene01

Hmmm. I don't even know what a snow blower looks like. Got a blade for the Polaris but it only works in dirt. With the snows we get, a broom is sufficient. If it gets too deep, say 4", we just wait till it melts.


----------



## 000

> If it gets too deep, say 4", we just wait till it melts.
> 
> - Gene Howe


4" here would be a news day. Probably have to close the schools. LOL


----------



## Gene01

4" might close them here, too. Lots of hills and, the busses don't have 4WD or chains.


----------



## mojapitt

4" in South Dakota is just considered a nuisance


----------



## ssnvet

> Is this supposed to be a woodworking journal? Looks like more "off-topic content."
> - Phil32


It took me a while to figure it out…. but this forum thread is kinda like the unofficial LJ's "chat room"


----------



## Festus56

> Is this supposed to be a woodworking journal? Looks like more "off-topic content."
> - Phil32
> 
> It took me a while to figure it out…. but this forum thread is kinda like the unofficial LJ s "chat room"
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It is like Woodworking Friends that have more than woodworking in their life. Just depends what is happening at the moment!


----------



## diverlloyd

I was in Huston for college and it "snowed" more of a light dusting city was shut down. Also was in Florida one year when it dropped below freezing and snowed. I didn't know that they sprayed oranges with water when it it's below freezing to protect them.

Phil there is wood working related content in this forum.


----------



## Gene01

> Phil there is wood working related content in this forum.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Actually, quite a bit. A good bit of camaraderie, too.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Phil there is wood working related content in this forum.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Actually, quite a bit. A good bit of camaraderie, too.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Total agreement.

I'm going to go get the chainsaw going and cut up some dogwood for lumber.


----------



## GaryC

Man, you don't want much lumber.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary here is the small end










It's about 18" dia then the bigger section is about 24ish and about 4' I have 6 chunks like that from the same tree. I like the color once dogwood is dried. It's a pink color so there is enough there for a couple boxes for the new baby. And all the scrap will be pen blanks. I need to get a cross cut chain for the saw. The chain I was using is pulling to the right pretty bad it was a fight to cut that. But I also cut down part of a neighbors tree while I was outside and will more then likely be cutting up another for a different neighbor.


----------



## bandit571

15 minutes of shop time, today…..got the last panel out of the clamps, handplane to straighten on edge…then set up to use the Match cutter, again…Hammer helped out, to keep the cutter aligned better….then a Road Trip to pick up the GrandBRATS…not much else got done…besides paying the bills…


----------



## Cricket

You know I'm in heaven now!


----------



## mojapitt

Looks cozy Cricket


----------



## bandit571

Good old RedEye Coffee….strong enough, that the metal spoon will stand up in the middle of the mug….plastic spoons just dissolve.

Round trip to Huber Heights, OH….1/4 tank of gas. There is a rumour going round, that the FlexFuel burns faster than regular gas…..and you have to wait until almost empty, before filling the tank back up with the E-85 gas….we'll see. Still learning all the bells & whistles on the van….


----------



## bandit571

Spent maybe an hour in the shop, this evening….got the last of the tongues milled









Worked to get the two end panels to match each other…including the feet









Had to use my version of a drum sander…..Was able to get a dry fit made with all four panels..









And…this is how the feet will look on the ends…









Hopefully, they will match the view from the front and back…









That will do for one day….this IS a Woodworking thread, right? LOL…

Still moving along, at the speed of Randy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least one of us does woodworking.
I've been at training all day. Jack hammering thru concrete, driving nails and cutting wood…..hey I did woodworking today. I also burned steel with a Petrogen torch. Instead of acetylene, the fuel is gasoline. Works very well.


----------



## mojapitt

I did woodworking as well. Nearly finished with the mugs.





































36 total. Not posting all of the pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are these burned with your laser?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If it gets too deep, say 4", we just wait till it melts.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> 4" here would be a news day. Probably have to close the schools. LOL
> 
> - jbay


4 inches, beh. Here in Ga if we get 1 /1000 of a inch they shut the state down, and declare the next Ice Age has begun.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Van goes to get the oil changed..tomorrow. Van tells you when the oil needs changed, even….dang thing is smarter than I am. Has a DVD player for the back seats…..we have video…but no sound? Like watching a silent movie.

Need to go out to Quincy, OH…and pick up some stock for the Boss' End table she wants. Then it can sit a while in the house, while I get the box done….


----------



## DIYaholic

We dun gotz 8" - 12" of da white [email protected]….
I'mza drunking a feu kold ones two selabrait….
That and itz posed ta beeze 40 dagrease tamara….

Monte,
Looks like you made a mug for me….
THANKS!!! LOL….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, send me yer address and you'll earn well git one.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Bill, everything burned with the laser. Lots of practice to figure out doing the curve of the mug.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bandit
E85 is 85% ethanol so has a little less energy per gal so you will get less mileage when using it. You can fill up whenever you want with any percentage of alcohol. The fuel system is setup with sensor so it can figure out what percentage of alcohol you are burning and it will adjust timing and fuel delivery automatically. Years ago I figured I needed e85 to be about 35cents per gallon less than regular to break even on the mileage difference.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very often around here E85 is either same price as gasoline or even more expensive. That's ridiculous. Not that I can use it, but why even post the price if it's less efficient and costs more.


----------



## bandit571

Around here…$0. 40 lower for E85….


----------



## Festus56

Looks like you have the laser dialed in Monte !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning, now good night. 5 more nights to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Monte, I'll keep it quiet.


----------



## mojapitt

That's ok Bill, Randy will probably be running his snow blower.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, plug a set of headphone in the backseat and see if it makes noise…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bruce, my dad bought one of them Flex Fuel vehicles a few years back, it was cheaper per tank to burn gas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you can git a Monte Mug, and a Cowboy Cricket coffee pot and warm yer beer up fer them there cold nights…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 12° with an inch of snow on ice here this morning. At least traffic was not bad taking Jamie to work early this morning.

Finish 3 projects and get ready for the next couple today. At least the shop is nice and warm.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Randy, you can git a Monte Mug, and a Cowboy Cricket coffee pot and warm yer beer up fer them there cold nights…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Beer porridge, don't know if it's a thing but it could be.


----------



## bandit571

Or..just make soon Beer Bread…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beer porridge equals Guinness Irish stew.


----------



## Gene01

Wife always bakes her bread with beer. Gotta be Tecate, though. She's from German stock. Puts beer in most everything.


----------



## bandit571

2 hour wait in Bellefontaine Walmart for an oil change? Was easier to head to Sidney, OH…..20 minutes wait…Regular Gas..$2.10 a gallon…Wall E World does not sell E-85…..I even picked a bottle of glue…may NEED it later….right now, NEED a nap.


----------



## rockusaf

Replaced 30+ feet of rotted fence and posts today along with 2 new gates, came up 5 screws short to finish the fence boards but after having to go back to the store to replace a 2×4 that I cut a foot short (measure once cut twice right?) it'll be fine for now. Just sat in my recliner with feet up and a bourbon, it's medicinal for my back.

Rock


----------



## mojapitt

> Replaced 30+ feet of rotted fence and posts today along with 2 new gates, came up 5 screws short to finish the fence boards but after having to go back to the store to replace a 2×4 that I cut a foot short (measure once cut twice right?) it ll be fine for now. Just sat in my recliner with feet up and a bourbon, it s medicinal for my back.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Every part of this post says that you fit fit in here.


----------



## mudflap4869

After I waited for over two hours at WW for an 710 (turn it over) change on my truck I was offpissed. I took Candy's van to Jiffy lube and was out in 15 minutes. Never again will I take a vehicle to WW for service.

Down to about 3 pints of apple butter, gotta fire up the crock pot. 15 minutes prep and 18 hours to wait for it to cook. Stir and sniff occasionally.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I like that guy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not doin' much this weekend 'cept eatin' cake and drinkin' beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, did ya git yer buttons figured out on yer laser???


----------



## mojapitt

> Not doin much this weekend cept eatin cake and drinkin beer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just make sure you do a good job of it


----------



## bandit571

Box has been glued up….put up a whale of a fight….and half the clamps I own…Film @2300 hrs…

Sammich and a can of Mountain Dew fer Supper….then maybe pop in a DVD?


----------



## diverlloyd

> Replaced 30+ feet of rotted fence and posts today along with 2 new gates, came up 5 screws short to finish the fence boards but after having to go back to the store to replace a 2×4 that I cut a foot short (measure once cut twice right?) it ll be fine for now. Just sat in my recliner with feet up and a bourbon, it s medicinal for my back.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf
> 
> Every part of this post says that you fit fit in here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I second that.
Went to a auction and purchased a measuring device. It looks like a pocket watch but has a small wheel on the bottom that turns and gives measurement. I will take a picture when I get home. Never seen one before so I had to have it. I played with it for a couple hours.


----------



## bandit571

Dean will be along shortly, to prescribe the correct Bourbon to use…

Forest of clamps?









Am done with the Stanley 45….placed it back into it's case..









And closed the lid..









Once I get all the glue off me fingers….may take a nap..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have had an afternoon. I decided to put in a sub panel in the basement so I could finally have electric in Liam's room. That was difficult, but I managed. I accidentally turned off the well at some point and when I turned it back on the plumbing under the kitchen sink started to leak. I had to do some emergency plumbing and luckily my dad had what I needed in his garage. Got that fixed and a fan blowing underneath to dry it out. Then I decided it was time to light the grill to cook chicken. Went to Liam's room while the grill was heating up and found that the leak was worse than I thought. Had to take 4 carpet squares out. Took the carpet squares up to the deck to dry and found the gas grill on fire. Turned it off and put it out with some cups of water. Gave up on the chicken and Cindy went to get pizza. While she was gone I got 2 receptacles working in the room. I'm done for the day.


----------



## bandit571

46 years ago, tomorrow…..got married. Her Present this year? That van.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats bandit I hope mine puts up with me for that long.

Bill that's a exciting day. I keep a box of plumbing parts in the small shop in the shop. You never know when it's needed.


----------



## mojapitt

Struggling with enthusiasm tonight. Probably has something to do with only having 5 more days to work here before moving to Richmond. I will definitely miss Charles, won't miss night shift.


----------



## diverlloyd

Here it is kind of odd but kind of interesting.
After some research it's called a opisometer and is used for measuring distance on maps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting! It's like the measuring wheels we carry on fire trucks and what police use to measure crash scenes.


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary, Bandit and Boss!
Bill, sounds like you need some bubble wrap!
That is interesting, AJ! 
I took a 30 minute nap this afternoon that lasted 4 hours and another nap this evening that didn't last quite that long. Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Festus56

Congratulations Bandit!!

Cool measuring device there AJ. I have one of the big wheel rolling wheels but it does not do maps.Must be bedtime Candy. You made me tired just saying all that.


----------



## rockusaf

> Replaced 30+ feet of rotted fence and posts today along with 2 new gates, came up 5 screws short to finish the fence boards but after having to go back to the store to replace a 2×4 that I cut a foot short (measure once cut twice right?) it ll be fine for now. Just sat in my recliner with feet up and a bourbon, it s medicinal for my back.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf
> 
> Every part of this post says that you fit fit in here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks a lot Monte…I think.

Rock


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airspeed is back with another amazing project…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Replaced 30+ feet of rotted fence and posts today along with 2 new gates, came up 5 screws short to finish the fence boards but after having to go back to the store to replace a 2×4 that I cut a foot short (measure once cut twice right?) it ll be fine for now. Just sat in my recliner with feet up and a bourbon, it s medicinal for my back.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf
> 
> Every part of this post says that you fit fit in here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Thanks a lot Monte…I think.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Sorry Rock, once yer labeled, that cloud hangs over ya fer life…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..at least I have made it this far , so far this morning…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does a bear $#!+ in the woods???


----------



## bandit571

OK…something weird this morning….beside that Pisselm….went to comment on a Project….was told I wasn't "signed in"....Was going to tell "justplanejeff" i liked the Judge's Bench he made….may have to walk downtown, and stop in the re-dedicated Courthouse and look it over. But….what is with the "Not signed in" crap….as I can post just fine here. Been signed in for 8+ years…..


----------



## bandit571

OK….just tried again….no problems, this time…..WTF….like there is two different sites here?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't have any trouble…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think I am signed in. Of course, maybe this isn't me.


----------



## 000

> Here it is kind of odd but kind of interesting.
> After some research it s called a opisometer and is used for measuring distance on maps.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That is cool.
I've seen modern ones for measuring blueprints.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

playing video games today. I got plywood cut up for some storage boxes yesterday…need to cut some more ply for back and run to Lowes and get a hole saw for the 'feet'

there might be ice cream later. tbd


----------



## Gene01

Monte, thanks for the reminder. I usually check every morning. Today, I forgot. But, a quick glance in the mirror verified it. I'm still me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's me.


----------



## mudflap4869

I got a haircut yesterday, now I don't know who that guy in the mirror is.


----------



## bandit571

How about a PIP?
Went to remove the clamps this morning…one thing led to another…and now this is sitting on my bench..









No hardware installed, yet. One coat of Amber Shellac…









Debating on what type of hinges to use…









And, what type of handles to use…









And…whether to round-over the edges of the lid. Just a box from Oak scraps….


----------



## bandit571

> I got a haircut yesterday, now I don t know who that guy in the mirror is.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Almost feel sorry for the mirror…...didn't crack, did it? (mine is polished Stainless Steel)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only time I have to log in is when I use a different computer. Evidently can not be signed on two devices at the same time.

Looks good Bandit. Like the color.

Was 25° early now 32° and maybe get to the mid 40's later. All bright sunshine out there right now and not a breeze moving. Should be a good week here they say.


----------



## Gene01

The mirror was a bit fogged up from my shower, so it might not be a true test. But the dog didn't bark at me so, I guess I'm good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where y'all at???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, I'm right here. Can't ya see me?


----------



## DIYaholic

I see your avatar is green….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Green?


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, i think it's snow fever. Happens after the first storm, reality sets in and it's depressing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Green border….
indicates online status.
Are you that much "out of the loop"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'm headed to Harbor Freight Tools tomorrow….
I was going to go on "Black Friday"....
That has been averted….

I've been eyeing their 3500 Watt Predator Inverter Generator.
List Price: $769.00 (Fools, err Full Price)
Regular Coupon Price: $699.00 (9% Off)
Black Friday Coupon Price: $679.00 (11.7% Off)
Special E-Mail 15% Off Coupon Price: $653.65!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had no idea Randy…..about the green border. You may or may not know how out of the loop I am.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What will you use the generator for? Besides the obvious.


----------



## bandit571

After Supper Nap concluded….back home, now. Daughter fixed a decent Supper at her place, Craig drove us down and back home in his car….weather is the same as it was 46 years ago….and still sucks.

Need another nap….then bedtime…


----------



## DIYaholic

> What will you use the generator for? Besides the obvious.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is a GREAT question!!!
I am planning on either purchasing a RV/Motorhome or building out a RAM Promaster cargo van into a self contained RV.
The generator would be back up power, to supplement the solar power….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds fun Randy. Planning to travel?


----------



## DIYaholic

> That sounds fun Randy. Planning to travel?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is another GREAT question!!!

Short answer…. YES!

Long answer:
I'm planning on living in it fulltime.
I'll be here in Vermont 7 months out of the year.
During the 5 cold months….
I will travel/transfer to a "warmer" Home Depot.

Longer answer:
There is more to this story….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel like I'm playing 20 questions. This sounds great Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I feel like I'm playing 20 questions. This sounds great Randy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ya got 18 more questions….


----------



## Gene01

Live edge mesquite slab has been flattened. The homemade sled performed flawlessly. Started out with a 2 1/2" slab…in places.. it's now a bit over 2" all over. Pried and hacked off the outer bark, per request. Next step is a couple butterflies. Think I'll use walnut. Then, it's on to epoxy and Turquoise. But, first comes the clean up. Flattening does make a huge mess.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um Randy, we need 18 more answers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, does yer wife know you made that mess???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I feel like I'm playing 20 questions. This sounds great Randy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Ya got 18 more questions….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Hmmmm….....will you go to a different location each winter?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will you be traveling by yourself?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will you tow a vehicle with your RV or will you drive your home to work?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will you live in the HD parking lot?


----------



## bandit571

Morning….leave it at that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

18) Yes, more than likely.
17) Yes, but not if I "get lucky"!!!
16) TBD, I'm also planning on converting a 8.5' X 20' cargo trailer into a woodshop.
15) Yes, along with Wally World. The cargo van conversion will also allow "stealth" camping.
I will be looking for a semi permanent "camping" location here in Vermont.

14 more questions to go….


----------



## ssnvet

> but why even post the price if it's less efficient and costs more.
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmmm….. maybe because the Archer Daniels Midland Company has a score of politicos in it's back pocket?

Go figure. Ethanol is a holdover from the Carter days and is (IMO) a total scam.


----------



## mojapitt

Not getting email notifications from LJs again. Maybe they are trying to block me.


----------



## ssnvet

> I will definitely miss Charles, won t miss night shift.
> - Monte Pittman


I missed something big…. did you take another job?


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. Randy… I'll bite…. how about this question (compliments of Paul Harvey)...

What's the rest of the story?

Bandit… congrats on your anniversary and best wishes for more good years to come.

Green borders…. I just noticed it… very subtle, can hardly tell it's there.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, does yer wife know you made that mess???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The continual mess and clutter is why Phyl won't venture in to the shop. Her sewing room is off limits to me so, we're even.


----------



## DonBroussard

My view this morning from Branson:


----------



## bandit571

Grandson uses the van for his job delivering pizzas….van was PARKED at the pizza outlet…some picky-mup-truck backed into the van…busted a rear tail light on MY VAN…..Grandson now will owe me the $80 for the new tail light…

Woke up to a dusting of that white crap on the ground….somehow…even THAT fits in with being a Monday….Grrrrr.


----------



## ssnvet

Hockey night in Mainiac land… I couldn't skate do to a pulled muscle in the Neatherlands and a swollen knee. So I turned out to play coach and cheer my Purple Peeps onto another win.

I figured it was better to miss a game than make the injury worse and loose the rest of the season.

Back at the salt mines for a 3 day week…. then Thursday and Friday off. My middle daughter is taking a bus home from NYC for her TG break. I'm very much looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we are heading to Branson on thanksgiving, but I imagine you'll be gone by then. Are you using the airstream?


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt smart thinking on your part!

@Bandit that sucks 

Heading to Amish country tonight against my will…. SO signed me up to go to a musical thing with her parents….and she told me I couldn't do anything but look at the tool store. not sure that is going to fly.


----------



## CFrye

> My view this morning from Branson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, practicing some of that Irish yoga you learned at The Boil?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice view Don, but ya need a Cricket coffee pot…..


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm fire.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip this morning….brought back 10' of 7/4×4" Ash…..and 12' of 4/4×6" Ash…will let these sit awhile, to get used to the house…..End Table the Boss wants.

Got my first look at the damage to the tail light…..not that bad, really….everything still works…..Hit-Skip Drunk is long gone….will have the Grandson go and order and pay for the new tail light….

Cold-arsed, dreary day out side.

Got a phone call, supposed to have been from the Natural gas Supplier….saying we are behind in the bill..and need to pay right away….hmmmm…smells a bit like….scam? BTW, we have the PAID bill in hand…


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill - No Airstream this trip. We will be here at Branson Treehouse Adventures until Sunday. We just got back from a trip to Menard's in Hollister. Most of the damage was from Nannette.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Don. I know where that is, out past silver dollar city. I'll probably be shopping on Friday and then I'll be fishing on Saturday. Anybody wanna meet up with Don and I in Branson?


----------



## bigblockyeti

14) Are you planning on pulling the 8.5' x 20' cargo trailer with a Ram pro master van?


----------



## DIYaholic

> O.K. Randy… I ll bite…. how about this question (compliments of Paul Harvey)...
> 
> What s the rest of the story?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


The "Final Revision" is yet to be written….
The story is still in "First Draft" status….
Many drafts to go & details yet to be determined….

My plan is to "summer" in Vermont, while staying gainfully employed by THD.
I'll be a "snowbird" and travel/transfer to a warmer THD during cold months….
Unless I can find a way to afford NOT to work during the cold months & just travel!!!



> 14) Are you planning on pulling the 8.5 x 20 cargo trailer with a Ram pro master van?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That is the initial plan….
However, I have not researched towing/weight ratings for the Promaster or enclosed cargo trailers.
As I said above….
Many drafts to go & details yet to be determined….


----------



## bandit571

Mondays..shop is NORMALLY CLOSED…...so, why was I fooling around down in the shop?










Rounded over top and bottom of the lid…









Installed hinges on the lid….









Installed handles on the ends of the box…









Installed the foot "pads"...and gave the bared wood a fresh coat of shellac…









And closed the lid..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy anniversary, Bandit & Boss….
Nice lookin' box ya got there….
Sorry 'bout the taillight!!!


----------



## bandit571

RANDY! No longer the Lurker? Welcome back!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Randy,

That prospect sounds great, especially if you're able to winter in a warmer climate without having to work. 
I think there are some lighter weight cargo trailers available (Featherlite comes to mind), my biggest concern is the minivan engine and transmission in the ProMaster van. I have a fairly new Grand Caravan and it feels all but anemic when it's anything but empty or the engine is spinning less than 5K rpm. I have, however, found this to be true of all minivans currently available. Torque is key when towing and Fiat's little engine that could only starts to make about what Bill's truck make idling when it eclipses ~4,500 rpm, not to mention it's driving the wrong set of wheels. If I were to pull an 8.5' x 20' trailer full of anything but air more than once per year and it had to be with a van I would start with nothing less than a 3/4 ton and shoot for a GM with a 6.0L gas engine, a Nissan or a Ford with their small diesel.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you are welcome to stop by here on your travels.

Big ol' cup of "truck drivers special" coffee and head back to Richmond. I do think that we have found a place to rent finally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.

I wasn't familiar with the pro master. I thought the front wheel drive was interesting.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day starting here. 32° now headed to mid 50's with all sunshine.

I like your plan Randy. Will be a great way to enjoy the country and still make a dollar or 2 to pay the bills. My 18' cargo trailer pulls great but I have a F-250 with a 7.3 Diesel for power. Really not a good comparison for you but you do not know it is behind you unless it is windy. Good luck with your plan.

Have several projects started in the shop but that could get interrupted anytime. We are on new Granddaughter alert and Grandma has to work so I could get another job for a few hours. Should be fun keeping track of a 2 1/2 yr old excited big sister.


----------



## bandit571

Was using a cordless keyboard….until this morning….even put new batteries in it…..NADA…DOA….JUNK.

Had a "spare"....with some "Hi-Vis." keys Bright YELLOW ones.

Was looking everywhere for that can of varnish….then remembered I had thrown it away…lid was shot, was about empty, anyway. Will just buff the shellac out, and post as a Project…


----------



## rhybeka

Winding down our overnight trip to Amish country. Not complete without ashby's Ice cream and a stop at the colonial homestead tool store


----------



## bandit571

Box has been posted as a Project….hope there was enough boards for it to "qualify"....

"What's ya getting me, Beka?"

Might haul a couple boards to the shop….may have a glue up to do….


----------



## ssnvet

> Randy,
> my biggest concern is the minivan engine and transmission in the ProMaster van.
> - bigblockyeti


I was under the impression that most of these new Chrysler work vans were diesels. I know the UPS version has a 5 cyl. Daimler diesel in it, and I just assumed that the consumer "business use" versions that came out later were configured the same way.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been working on finishing up a project for a plumber friend. Kitchen table, refinish, and modifications. Originally it was a hideous green. Now, a nice brown stain. I'm sold on spraying finishes now. The entire poly job was sprayed and it's beautiful and even.


----------



## bandit571

New tail light assembly will be here next Monday. Grandson had a spare WORKING keyboard….still trying to get used to the lettering (backlit in RED)

Two Ash boards have been taken to the shop….made into 4 pieces…3 I can use..not too sure about #4..









A bit too wavy…the other 3?









Already jointed and glue up…4/4×16 x 30"......top panel for the End Table Project…may wait until tomorrow, to work on the legs.


----------



## Gene01

You got a factory down there, Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey folks!

Been BUSY (as usual)! We're making some new stuff for the main shop, including a miter saw workstation. Believe it or not, this is the first time I have had a miter saw in the shop. I always did my crosscuts at the table saw (a long time back I also had a radial arm saw, but I don't use it anymore).

Got some new tools, too. You already know about the new Nova lathe and drill press. Those arrived yesterday. I also got a new planer and a new CSMS. The planer is a Dewalt DW735, which seems to be the best bench top planer out there. That's why I got it to replace my old Delta. I also have a spiral cutter head coming for it.

For the CSMS I got the Bosch 12" Glide Miter Saw. I've had my eye on that thing for a long time. I haven't even turned it on yet, but I already love it. Sure beats the Ryobi I have in the shed for outdoor projects!

We're also rebuilding the hand tool wall. I don't get to use many of those tools anymore (I wish I had time for more hand tool work) but people LOVE to see them in the background. But it takes up a lot of valuable shop space. So we're getting rid of some of them and reducing the width of the hand tool wall a bit and building in an integrated sharpening station.

After that I hope to start on the walnut counter top project for my kitchen. I'm going to try Charles Neil's version. If mine come out half as good as his did, I'll be a happy man


----------



## rhybeka

sounds awesome as usual, Stumpy!

@Bandit you should give me a list! I only came home with a cambered blade and a t-shirt  going back to take a class there though in a few weeks.

Have to return to work tomorrow for one day. I feel very discombobulated with having today off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exciting Stumpy. I'm getting a Sawstop tomorrow!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Exciting Stumpy. I'm getting a Sawstop tomorrow!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Really? Which model? (New tools are so much fun!)


----------



## diverlloyd

Why is it called cheese cake when it's more of a pie?

Stumpy by getting rid of I hope you mean just storing away.


----------



## bandit571

Thought about asking for this little plank…White Oak









And 2" thick….thought better of it. No way to haul it home, anyway….

( He now has a second, slightly smaller plank sitting beside it)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been working on a 4 door mural for a 60 inch, double sink vanity…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Exciting Stumpy. I'm getting a Sawstop tomorrow!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Really? Which model? (New tools are so much fun!)
> 
> - StumpyNubs


3hp PCS with 36" fence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Marty. You've got that laser down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Why is it called cheese cake when it s more of a pie?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Good question AJ. Ponder that while you're eating it.


----------



## bandit571

Time to cue up an old Beatles' song….."Octopus's Garden"?

Getting use to this NOISEY keyboard….red light keys…."Mechanical" buttons you can hear clear across the room…
Said to be a "Gaming Keyboard"......


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Exciting Stumpy. I'm getting a Sawstop tomorrow!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Really? Which model? (New tools are so much fun!)
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> 3hp PCS with 36" fence.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Photos when you have it set up!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Photos when you have it set up!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Gladly. Sadly that will be Monday at the earliest.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I may not eat it, it may be destined for the trash can. It's my first attempt at a cheese cake.

Marty that looks great a deep sea diver would look great on there somewhere.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Been not feeling to well and at the VA many times to get them to figure it out the what and why and also making 9 vases which I sold 6 of them to help the funds.

The VA finally figured out to do a CT behind my right ear and back of neck which they said they found a problem areas.

Other then that….

I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope they can figure it Arlin and get you feeling better.
Have a happy turkey day!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I was under the impression that most of these new Chrysler work vans were diesels. I know the UPS version has a 5 cyl. Daimler diesel in it, and I just assumed that the consumer "business use" versions that came out later were configured the same way.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


There are two engines available….
IIRC, a 6 cylinder gas & a diesel….
That's about all I know about the power plants.

Arlin,
Sorry to hear about the medical issue….
I'm sure they'll sort it out!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My choice would be the Ford Transit w/ 10,000 GVWR and Power Stroke turbo diesel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Choice of three roof heights, three lengths, two wheelbases and three engines…..


----------



## Gene01

> Been working on a 4 door mural for a 60 inch, double sink vanity…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's gonna be a real beauty, Marty.

You're gonna love the Bosch and the Dewalt, Stumpy. Outfit the Bosch with an array of blades. I use an 80 and a 60 tooth Tenryu on my 10" saw. Haven't got around to unboxing the spiral cutter, yet. Mine is the OEM size. An extra hour to install, I'm guessing.


----------



## Gene01

> Choice of three roof heights, three lengths, two wheelbases and three engines…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Heck, why not just get the 250. Unless you REALLY gotta have a van.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Randy would have a hard time converting an F250 into an RV. My truck is roomy, but I wouldn't want to live in it.


----------



## ssnvet

> Gladly. Sadly that will be Monday at the earliest.
> - firefighterontheside


So what your saying is….
"Anticipa-a-tion is making you wait…. it's keepin' you wai-a-a-a-ting"

Marty…. are you going to stain the top of the panels aquamarine? Laser work came out very nice

O.K….. all together now….

"STUMPY….. YOU SUCK!!!"

I've read that the Bosch is the only SCMS that has dust collection that actually works.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty…. are you going to stain the top of the panels aquamarine? Laser work came out very nice
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


They will be stained the blue seen here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Very cool…. quite artistic. Getting in touch with your inner artist?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..ummmm…


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that second picture of the holding rack is ingenious.


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh that's purdy!

Mornin! might be about time for coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

> My choice would be the Ford Transit w/ 10,000 GVWR and Power Stroke turbo diesel…..
> 
> Choice of three roof heights, three lengths, two wheelbases and three engines…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The RAM Promaster is a bit wider….
it also has more "headroom"....
& due to the lack of a drive shaft….
Both the step in height & overall height is lower.


----------



## Gene01

> I think Randy would have a hard time converting an F250 into an RV. My truck is roomy, but I wouldn't want to live in it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


True, but I thought he was converting a cargo trailer.

Like that color, Marty.

Matt, don't believe those rumors. A hood contains more than the Bosch DC system. Plus, no hoses.


----------



## DIYaholic

> True, but I thought he was converting a cargo trailer.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I plan on converting an enclosed cargo trailer into a workshop….


----------



## mojapitt

So what is everyone shopping for on Black Friday?


----------



## PPBart

> I got a haircut yesterday…


I got one this morning-wife said if I didn't got to the barber she would cut it herself!


----------



## Festus56

> So what is everyone shopping for on Black Friday?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Black Friday is Shop time not shopping !!


----------



## ssnvet

I just spent $1,200 repairing a 14 year old car…. I'm shopping for a new brain


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. I think you delivered that to the wrong address…. please forward the shipment to Maine :^)


----------



## mojapitt

I am supposed to be putting deposit down on a different house on Friday. That's the goal anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I do my shopping from my desk these days. You guys can have the long lines to yourselves.


----------



## mudflap4869

I drove through WW parking lot today. I said "HELL NO" and came back home. Every idiot and his retarded brother was there, along with their brain damaged wives. I have dogs and buns, so supper is no problem. Hey!! I even have home-made chili to go on them. That is called thunkin ahed.


----------



## ssnvet

Turned a couple pens… this one is from Olive Wood imported from Bethlehem, Israel…



















Kinda pretty, if I don't say so myself. Think I'll send it to my mom for Christmas.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Turned out beautifully, Matt! I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## diverlloyd

> I do my shopping from my desk these days. You guys can have the long lines to yourselves.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy I may be dong the same thing but will try in store pick up. That way I can go get lunch while I'm out. We eat at Golden Corral with my brother for the holidays.


----------



## diverlloyd

So the pioneer lady ginger snap pumpkin cheesecake recipe is very very good.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ send me a piece??

Woodcraft is running the Rikon lathe I want 100 bucks off on friday. Debating permission or forgiveness.


----------



## bandit571

Debating on whether to go and make a few leg blanks….

Supper was Chicken & Noodles…..waiting for that to settle….

I suppose I should start another Blog….something about a table build….

Huber Heights tomorrow for TurkeyDay…..


----------



## theoldfart

AJ, add some bourbon. I make a pumpkin cheesecake with bourbon. Serve it with a bourbon cream.


----------



## bandit571

Spent one hour in the shop…









One 2×4 cut into 1-13/16" x 1-13/16" square blanks…tablesaw does not have the reach, to do it in one pass..









Left the fence in place, and ripped down that wavy-arsed 1×6









Top panel? Sitting aside, for now..









Laid out and rough cut two tapers…








Then stopped for the night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Black Friday @ THD is set….
& ready for the hordes!!!
I'll need to rest up tomorrow….
for the insanity onslaught on Friday!!!

Either I go to see "The Chef" for turkey & trimmings….
OR….
Cozy comforts of home for Football, pizza & beer….
With temps in the single digits….
Guess where I'll be!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Food, beer and home. Good choice Randy. We should have a new granddaughter before morning. Will be a good day here.

Say hi to my cousin in Huber Heights Bandit. He will be the tall bearded guy that talks really fast. Been there for 35 plus years now.

A couple long days in the shop. Have several Christmas orders that need done. Only about 30 more SHOP days until Christmas you know.

Was a bright sunshiny day here. All the way up to 59° and still mid 40's now. Not sure if and when we are getting more moisture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just left the annual Guns and Hoses fundraiser. Had some fun. Ran into firefighter friends from the past. Cindy came for the first time. She didn't care for the boxing. She's concerned for their health.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I can't fix that.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

> AJ, add some bourbon. I make a pumpkin cheesecake with bourbon. Serve it with a bourbon cream.
> 
> - theoldfart


The only bourbon I have at the moment is some pappy van winkle. I can't bring myself to cook with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. I hate posting pictures from My phone. Half the time they're sideways.


----------



## rhybeka

looked like a good time Bill!

Happy Turkey day, all!I'm thankful for you all!!

@Randy it's homemade pizza and shop day here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Happy turkey day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to daughter #2 today fer dinner…..

Looks like I'll be Black Friday shopping tomorrow, I'm almost out of beer…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka come on over there is plenty left.

Happy gluttons day to everyone everyone be safe today and enjoy the time with family.


----------



## Doe

Happy Thanksgiving my friends


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks Monte. I hate posting pictures from My phone. Half the time they re sideways.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Better the pictures be sideways than us


----------



## mojapitt

For the 2nd time this year I am unemployed. Start next adventure on December 3rd.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte hope this adventure is better than the last 

I'm trying to decide if I want to do steak or pizza for dinner… guess I better check and see if the one person that might come over has a preference. Wish I would've picked up the stuff to make risotto. bleh. oh well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happppppppppy Thththththanksggggggggivvvvvving yyyyyyy'alllllllll!!!

11 degrees, going to 15….
wind chills in the negatives….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to All!!

The new arrival came at 11:46 pm. Another Granddaughter is here to spoil.

Congrats on the new job Monte but I do not envy you having to move again so soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, be sure to wear clothes when you go outside


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, be sure to wear clothes when you go outside
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Soooo, are you saying….
Wear a snow suit & NOT my birthday suit???


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to you all…and the remains to meself. First time in at least a week…there is SUNSHINE and patches of blue sky outside…

Still feels like the south end of a northbound Siberian Bat…..


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to all, Mark. Late nite for y'all?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy thanksgiving to me very good friends. Camper is ready to hook up later and drive to Branson. For now, we are headed to thanksgiving lunch at Cindy's family.

Randy I thought you said you weren't going outside anyway, unless you have to go pick up the pizza.

Good luck Monte. It's all an adventure. Have fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats grandpa Mark.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Thanksgiving, All!!


----------



## bandit571

Congrats, Grandpa!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrats Mark, the first drink is for you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I expect a video on you finishing a turkey…..


----------



## Gene01

Just spoke with my bro. In WY. He's deep frying a $180 worth of Prime Rib. He said he's never tried it before. His comment was that if it didn't work he'd have some very expensive hamburgers for Thanksgiving dinner.
We're just having conventionally prepared turkey. Nothing wild about us old fuddy duddies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had some smoked turkey. That was very tasty.


----------



## mudflap4869

Lunch was with MIL at the nursing home. They had lots of family members of the residents there. Made the old folks happy. Worked the daylights out of the staff.(No holiday for them.) 
Well dinner last night out to be other than Chili-Dogs. I had a Butter-Nut squash laying on the counter, so I baked it with honey and butter. MMMM GUD! I also have a crock pot full of Apple-Butter that I need to can and store. Why do I make so much work for myself? Dumber than sled tracks I guess.


----------



## rhybeka

Just had a meat stick and cheese snack - storing my appetite for pizza later. Time to go start drawing out my bench. Doing a take off of stumpy's route - just longer and left handed. always helps me to draw it out 

Also have the shop up to 55. Managed to find a ZCI I'd made that fits somewhat decently. I just need to take the glue gun out to shim it and it should be good. at least enough I can start using the TS again. Yay! Also trying to get the miter saw stand fences done. I'm thinking 55 should be ok to add some glue.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Charles, I expect a video on you finishing a turkey…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' a turkey and pumpkin pie sammich with mustard…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yuk


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm having mcdonalds apple pie as I drove to branson.


----------



## mudflap4869

Turkey sammich with horsey sauce sounds good. But I would rather have the pie separately.


----------



## rhybeka

$2 a bft hard maple?? #sureillhavesome


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, that's pretty cheap for maple, 4/4 stuff around here brings $5.75bft….......


----------



## MustacheMike

How about a tofu, kale, red onion and tomato on a sprouted pita with stone ground salt free mustard?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, tell Stumpy you need a raise so you can afford a turkey sammich…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I'll take the tomato. You can keep the rest.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mike, usually when your pita sprouts it's time to get new ones….


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty it's a guy o work with at the day job who has a bunch of it he just needs gone… or so the story goes that I got. Trying to get the details hammered out


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..ummmm


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool cloudy day here. Guess I will just have to stay inside the shop again. Not sure I need to eat today. Had plenty yesterday I think.


----------



## bandit571

Liked all the food, yesterday…..apparently the Stuffing didn't agree with the system….

Rather than "brave" the mob of shoppers, today…..may just head for the shop…might be safer


----------



## rockusaf

I had a full Thanksgiving dinner for breakfast, now I'm not sure what to have for lunch.


----------



## CFrye

Beka and Bandit…Some reading material
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/297993
Wooster, Ohio


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a nice visit with Don, Nanette and their granddaughters. We enjoyed muffins, hot chocolate and coffee and some games. Good to see you guys.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike that's sounds like it should slip into the trash can.


----------



## DonBroussard

Same here, Bill. It was nice meeting Liam and Sean too but I'm sorry we didn't get to meet Dr. Cindy. I don't know know that I could have left an unpacked SawStop at home though. You are obviously more disciplined than I am.

Congrats to Grandpa Mark!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm a little envious of you Bill. Every time I use my old POS saw it reminds me how much of a turd it is and how much I've out grown it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I m a little envious of you Bill. Every time I use my old POS saw it reminds me how much of a turd it is and how much I ve out grown it.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Gotta get that Laguna!


----------



## mojapitt

New housing secured in Richmond.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks nice monte, is that a hot tub?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice place Monte. I didn't realize you had to move! I know that was rough. I had not been on here much lately due to traveling for medical issues for my Wife. Diagnosed with breast cancer. Rough time for us.


----------



## bandit571

Had to take the Boss shopping today….along with GrandBRAT Diva…..

Got back home about 3:30 or so….headed to the shop…and forgot to take my coat off….

All four legs are now tapered on two inside faces…and this was run down the outside corner…









Takes two set-ups..









Then flip end for end, to finish the cuts. Aprons that used to be a 2×4…









all resawn down, and cut to length. About 2.5 hours in the shop…


----------



## bandit571

Had a couple interesting emails, today…..each claiming to be from Amazon? Something about a $250 Gift card?

Hmmm…..then, they wanted to know MY account #....so they could cancel the order?

Well…...since I do NOT even have such an account….smells like SCAM to me….reported them as Phishing…


----------



## CFrye

Congrats to Mark and family on the new member!
Monte, Congrats to you and Lena on the new job and location!
Bill and Don, looks like a fun time!
MMike(shudder) send your address we'll send you some apple butter!
Jeff, prayers for you and your wife. What's the treatment plan?


----------



## mojapitt

Cancer sucks. There's no good way to talk about it. Can only offer prayers and best wishes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, prayers for you and your wife. What s the treatment plan?
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy. Fortunately it was caught early. Going to be able to just remove the tumor. Chemo and radiation to maybe follow. Other test to be done after removal. After seeing our small town local hospital, we weren't happy with what we were hearing and how they were going to treat her. We made the journey to Duke university hospital. We heard they are one of the best. About a 220 mile trip but it was worth it. They explained everything to us, options and treatment plan. Actually, her surgeon will be the Cheif of surgery there! As for the type, there are three and she DOES NOT have the worst, HER2. I think being a nurse that will mean something to you. Non spreadable, no sigh of it anywhere else.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cancer sucks. There s no good way to talk about it. Can only offer prayers and best wishes.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte. Were both positive after going to Duke.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like the trip to Duke was well worth it!


----------



## bandit571

Candy: I think I had 90% of the books and magazines committed to memory, anyway….

Trying to write a few Blogs….May do one on this site, next….already have a Part 1…need to post part 2,,,


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ shop is shut up for the night since I have to cut more plywood.and the beagle is in my lap for the time being - somewhat snoozing. otherwise, totally bored.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard if Randy is completely frozen yet?


----------



## Gene01

Wishing and praying for a successful outcome, Jeff. Glad the outlook is good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Leftovers in a can…..


----------



## mojapitt

That doesn't really look good Marty


----------



## CFrye

Gene, how is Phyl?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wishing and praying for a successful outcome, Jeff. Glad the outlook is good.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene, I appreciate it!


----------



## rhybeka

So today is the great Michigan/OSU rivalry game. I don't wanna be anywhere near campus, but I did want to go to the gym. Which is two exits north of campus. Staying active and cleaning more stuff out of the garage and moving it to the shop may need to suffice.

@jeff so glad it was caught early!!


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, how is Phyl?
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks for asking, Candy.
she's doing excellent. No more pain. The incision has healed. She's back.
Follow up is Monday. We don't expect any hitches.


----------



## CFrye

> Gene, how is Phyl?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Thanks for asking, Candy.
> she s doing excellent. No more pain. The incision has healed. She s back.
> Follow up is Monday. We don t expect any hitches.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Wonderful!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad for the early detection and more so for the favorable outcome!!!



> Anyone heard if Randy is completely frozen yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not frozen & I survived Black Friday….
Round two… Black Saturday is today….
Think I'll need more COFFEE!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I would rather eat mikes sandwich and I think I said it needed to slip into the trash can.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Dreary, Rainy-arsed morning to ya…..Maybe after Lunch, I can go hide out in the shop….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Becky and Randy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff and Gene - It sounds like both of you have a lot to be extra thankful for! Glad to hear both the patients have good prognoses.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ trying not to do much else because I have to take Lily to the vet at 1. her ear cyst came back and popped yesterday… I have a feeling all he's going to do is ty to clean it up and schedule her for surgery.

In the meantime, getting the wood stacked up that needs to go out to the shop. adding back to the project list of course. I have ash to build Tom Fidgen's saw bench (or Stumpy's), the cherry pieces milled for my dutch tool chest, and a bunch of 2×6 half drilled out chops for a bench that no longer exists. maybe firewood fodder? Will see. I also need to get a drill charger shelf and a sander shelf built and hung.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Jeff. Glad for good medical treatment. Hoping for the very best.

Was a chance of snow but missed us until later I guess. Still mid 40's now.

Have one project in the shop to finish today. Need to get more walnut and pine for the next couple projects but the hardwood store and the sawmill decided to do a 4 day weekend. Need more room to store wood but the shop keeps getting smaller.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - boxcarmarty


That's exactly what my poop looked like on Friday morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Thinking Stumpy is not happy with Michigan/ OSU game today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> New housing secured in Richmond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks great, but where's the workshop?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Thinking Stumpy is not happy with Michigan/ OSU game today.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No. Stumpy is NOT happy.


----------



## mojapitt

Any woodworking I do in the next year will be traveling to Charles on weekends. We hope to build new house with garage (with room for shop). But my next few months will be lots of training for new job.


----------



## mojapitt

Not a happy day in Michigan


----------



## diverlloyd

> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That s exactly what my poop looked like on Friday morning.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy I'm hoping that you mean the one on the right which is pretty amazing that your body stacked and organized it for exit. If you mean the left then you have some issues with it labeling things for you. Either way you body is into organizing.

Tried to hand plane some beech today lots of tear out and super hard work. Ran some through the ridgid planer it wasn't happy with the wood and left a ton of tear out. Will be coming up with different lumber for drawer fronts.


----------



## bandit571

I would advise avoiding North High Street in Columbus, OH…..at least until tomorrow….


----------



## rhybeka

Wondering if there's any couches or cars on fire…


----------



## bandit571

At least you'll know where all the cops will be, tonight….at the Gold Pants Party…

1.5 hours in the shop, this evening. All 4 aprons are now S4S..have a bead milled along one edge. Squared one end, marked for tenons ( 1/2" long) and then cut to final length….may get the tenons cut tomorrow….

Film @2300 hrs, ZULU…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Dinner was at a local steakhouse with my brother in law and his family. The new baby is popular.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually got shop time today. Need to get a bunch over next few days, unless I can get Marty to build some shelves for me.


----------



## bandit571

2300 hrs…









All four aprons are now S4S…and..









One corner has a bead on each apron..and








Short aprons marked for tenons, and cut for length..









The long aprons as well…not too bad, for 90 minutes in the shop…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..
Black Friday Weekend is over….
I now have two days off.

Ummmm….
Now what???


----------



## bandit571

> Ummmm…..
> Black Friday Weekend is over….
> I now have two days off.
> 
> Ummmm….
> Now what???
> 
> - DIYaholic


On the road, again….just can't wait…..how is the RV Project moving along?


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...how is the RV Project moving along?
> 
> - bandit571


Since the budget has yet to actually be determined….
I'm in research mode….
Sooo….. that means….
Analysis Paralysis….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Actually got shop time today. Need to get a bunch over next few days, unless I can get Marty to build some shelves for me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Shelves are easy, all ya need is a flat stick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Heading home in a few hours. Wind advisory for the way home. That's always fun pulling a 36' camper. Blizzard coming to northern Missouri. We will get nothing.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….what's for Brunch..besides a bunch of pills….


----------



## Gene01

Steak sandwiches for dinner. Ham and beans and cornbread for supper. Got a big ol ham bone and sorghum molasses.


----------



## bandit571

Blog from last night is done…

have to pick up the Boss at church in a bit..

Will try for a bit of shop time, later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just a little dusting of snow overnight. Now it is bright sunshine and 30°. Should get to the low 40's later. Guess all the big snow went south of us this time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that sounds amazing.


----------



## bandit571

Shop time….wasn't the best day….still got a few things done, though.

All tenons are done. two legs have their mortises done…

New tail light assembly is supposed to be here..tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home, but it was a challenge. Wind, rain and lots of wrecks on the highway. May get a dusting of snow tonight. Hope to sell old tablesaw and assemble new one tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill,

The saw is heavier than hell, so make sure you've got some help! The instructions are very good-so just take your time, step by step, and plan on a couple of hours.

Getting the cast-iron tables flush with each other is a challenge, so just be patient, and don't throw tools across the shop!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Dean. I've had a lot of experience with cast iron wings with all the saws I've been thru and with adding upgrades. I like to get the wings on hand tight and then tap from the top or bottom to line them up. I imagine I'll get the rails on the main table first and then add the wings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I sanded, glued, sanded, stained, and sanded some more… Oh, and Charles is suggesting that I set my table top on fire… I haven't run that by the wife yet…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, all this talk of tablesaws reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask:

How do you get your cast-iron tables on the tablesaw nice and shiny polished?

I've heard of sanding up to 12,000 grit?

Then what do you guys like to protect the cast iron? I don't really like the Boeshield.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I use johnsons paste wax. I apply it with a red scotch brite hand pad. I have also used the green scrub pads also. Cast iron polishes like any material you need to get rid of the previous grits scratches with a higher grit. Polishing metal blows but cast iron is much easier and faster then steel to polish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I took 'em off and scraped them. Then replaced them with a custom made Formica wing with a 54 inch throw…..


----------



## bandit571

20 pictures of today's misadventures in the shop have now been processed….Gave the tablesaw the day off..









Moved it over into the corner….was a nice place to stash a table top…and the parts that are done..









Bandsaw as well….it was in the way…was a nice place to stash the dews…away from Randy









8 tenons have been milled…but only 1/2 of these..









Holes were dug. 2 legs are done. was a long, hand tool day..









Plus a few handsaws…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I waited until after the Colts game hoping you would show up. You can still come trim them though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks Guys!

So, when sanding the cast iron, do you do it by hand, or ROS?


----------



## mojapitt

My other project I am trying to squeeze in


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks amazing, Monte!


----------



## Festus56

Looking good Monte. Get em done!!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Monte has a "case"

Blog is in….all hand tools, today…

When I had that old Craftsman 10" cast iron topped saw….I just strapped sandpaper to a palm sander,,,spritz a bit of WD40 on the top, and went to town….wiped it down…and back to work..


----------



## bandit571

40 degrees and raining…right now….no sign of any snow. supposed to get windy after awhile…


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Monte. It's beautiful now. Can't wait to see it after the finish. What color you gonna paint it? )


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that is awesome.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I waited until after the Colts game hoping you would show up. You can still come trim them though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I made the shelf upside down, I'm gonna need more time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you got some of that diseased wood on that box…..


----------



## Gene01

Phyl has her post op visit today in Flagstaff. Been about a month since the laminectomy procedure. The 1" incision site is barely visible. We don't expect anything other than maybe a 6 month check up. She's been pain free since a few days after surgery. 
Advances in micro surgery have been amazing. For that and, an excellent spine guy, we are eternally grateful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great to hear Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin to ya…Monday, leave it at that..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. Should get in the mid 40's today and 50° tomorrow. No snow forecast until Sunday for here.

Good deal Gene. Like happy endings.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings all….

After four days of going back to the salt mine was hard to pull off. But here I am.

*Mark*.... congrats on the new grand baby… got a name yet?

*Gene*... So happy for the good news about Phyl. I hope she has many pain free years ahead of her.

*Jeff*... Glad to hear that you're wife has good options and that the cancer was caught early and is the less aggressive form. Saying a prayer for a successful procedure and many cancer free years. My mom is a breast cancer survivor x2. First time some 40 years ago and second time 8 years ago. She's in her late 80s and still drives, lives on her own and is quite active. You should have many good years together to look forward to.

This was our families first Thanksgiving without everyone at the table, as our oldest daughter Mary is at school in France. But Anna came home on a bus from NYC and it was great to see her. She is a very accomplished young lady and I'm proud to see her thriving.

After sitting out our last game to let a pulled muscle in the Netherlands heal, I skated last night and felt pretty good. Though everyone was moaning about eating too much and we played a sloppy game, we still pulled off the win.

Got some good shop time in on Saturday and Sunday, made more pens for X-mas gifts. Pics to follow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the grizzly saw is headed to it's new home with Pastor Albert. Second pastor I've sold a tool to. The Sawstop has been moved into the shop. Time for assembley after lunch.


----------



## Cricket

I got rained on A LOT while I was gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer, but it seemed you still had a good time.


----------



## mojapitt

That just makes fishing more convenient Cricket


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's great news Gene…..

That sucks Cricket…..


----------



## bandit571

Misty rain has turned to snow…..kind of fits fot it being a Monday….

Waiting on a tail light assembly to arrive…...doubt IF I will install it today…

Have 4 mortises to chop….may not be today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's alive!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Matt, hearing about your Mom is encouraging!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> It's alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's just scary Bill. Now, I want to see the hotdog demonstration. In person. I'll supply the hot dog. I think that is the better end of the cost stick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll have to supply the blade, the brake and the hot dog.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, kinda pricey when you look at things like that. I hope they threw a second cartridge in for free, and don't cut any wood that has been sitting outside. It'll likely trigger the brake to fire. I'm still eyeballing the F3 from Laguna. Every time I use my old Delta contractor job it reminds me how much I've outgrown it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can put the saw in bypass mode to see if it would have fired. Cut the piece and see if red light came on. If the light didn't come on, then you can turn back on and cut with safety engaged. I intend to only cut wood that's at least air dried.


----------



## bandit571

Have enough snow to cover up the leaves on the ground….don't need, nor want any more.

Shop was closed for today….too bleeding tired. Have a 2,000 piece puzzle to finish putting together…down to the last 100 pieces, now.


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking saw Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Bill! How long did it take to assemble?

By the way, you've got the exact saw I have.


----------



## Festus56

Nice saw Bill!! In my small shop the right side would be the router table.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Dean. I wanna be like you. I like being out of the loop.
Mark, I would have a router in there if I didn't have to push that side up against the wall. When I build a bigger shop, I will add a router. Two router tables would be nice.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, I knew about the bypass. It's a sweet saw. Ought to cut just about anything you throw at it.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Ought to cut just about anything you throw at it.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Ummm… NO!!!
It won't cut a hotdog….
a finger….
or even a finger sandwich for that matter!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope so Mike. 
Good morning campers, it's cold outside!


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Randy, I'll have to get a different saw for cutting hotdogs.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Any saw is going to make a mess cutting a hotdog. Wear face shield and take a video.

It is 40° this morning and should get to the low 50's today. A little cloudy but warm.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marin to ya…..wake me up, when Spring gets here…


----------



## Cricket

Until the notifications issue is resolved, if you see spammers please send me a link to their profiles.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Rain, rain and more rain here at home… snow up where I work in the foothills.

*Bill*.... congrats on the new saw. Looks very purdy :^)

*Monte *... I must have missed the story behind your new job and move. Last I recall, the hospital was talking about forcing you into a day shift position with more responsibility and less pay. I'm guessing you voted with your feet. What's the new gig all about? Was the move to keep your new commute down, or just a better place? Inquiring minds want to know :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta fire in the stove, toons on the radio, and cold beer in the fridge…..

It's a spray afternoon, finishing up a couple of small jobs…..


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like you are all more productive in your shops than I am getting to be 

@Bandit I have to make a puzzle box to keep mine in so lily and the cats can't eat the pieces  I have two that need done so they can become shop art!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did a little in the shop. I put sides on the trailer for the upcoming Christmas parade. I had to buy 16' 2×12s at the yard, but the white oak stakes came off my mill.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am going to work for the Steris Corporation. I have been working on their equipment for the hospitals for 35 years. So now I will work for them for more money, company car, strictly days (no weekends or holidays) and they pay for my phone. Couldn't turn it down.

Hospital here is wonderful, just wasn't the right fit.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, until they get the notifications fixed, I won't know there's a spammer anyway.


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a wonderful opportunity, Monte. Congrats.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually got the notification on Gene's post. I am happy.


----------



## bandit571

French Toast, BACON…and what was left of the egg mix was fried into an Omelet…separate from the BACON and toast…Supper..









Top mortises are done…doing a dry fit…









Ends of the top have been trimmed square…plus a few odds..









And ends. These are for the shelf…..or, at least something for the shelf to sit on…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> .... Ought to cut just about anything you throw at it.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Ummm… NO!!!
> It won t cut a hotdog….
> a finger….
> or even a finger sandwich for that matter!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's funny Randy. LOL. Unless you do the magical override motions and say the incantation I would wager you're right.


----------



## GaryC

DON'T TELL RANDY HE'S RIGHT!!!! He gets a real fat head…...looks a lot like a base ball


----------



## GaryC

BTW…Friday morn at 8a is my appointment with the knife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How long is it supposed to take Gary. What's the recovery like?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So now I will work for them for more money, company car, strictly days (no weekends or holidays) and they pay for my phone. Couldn t turn it down.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you can squeeze an extra paycheck from them, I could use one…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I better wait till my probation is over before I try that with the company CC.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte just pay all of us as sub contractors.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## GaryC

Bill….4-6 hrs. Recovery is therapy 7 days a week. 3 hrs, twice a day. All depends on my progress. You can believe I'll be working my … uh… well, you know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 IN ONE DAY??? OMG look out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Gary, that's pretty intense.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, turn that TV off and git busy…..


----------



## GaryC

I asked him to give me heavy duty to get it going. Don't like long programs. Had to promise I would be honest if it was more than I could handle. He says they will be watching me really close. Good enough for me. I just want to get back up on my feet and get free


----------



## DIYaholic

> That's funny Randy…... I would wager you re right….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Could you please have that printed on a T-shirt….
With an OVERSIZED neck opening!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm in the market for a laser engraver….

Can you laserheads let me know which laser you have….
A link would be great….
That and "Pros & Cons"....

Thank you, in advance, for your help!!!


----------



## Festus56

Randy here is a link to one like I have been using for 2+ years. 30×38 cm and a 1600mw laser Monte is the only one I know here that has a larger one. Will do over 1 1/2 times as big an area in one setting. 50×65 with a 3000mw laser. Mine runs nearly every day from 1 to sometimes 6 hrs . After the set-up and learning curve it has been completely trouble free. I will help you with tricks I have learned and things about the set up anytime.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A3-30X38cm-1-6W-1600MW-DIY-Desktop-Laser-Engraving-Machine-Image-Printer-Carving/253995429634?hash=item3b234eaf02:g:dR8AAOSwH2Vb46yV:rk:2f:0


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah,I think that's the one I have. Marty and I are using T2 laser software. Marty better than me. I haven't had any time for the laser lately.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks guys….


----------



## CFrye

This guy followed me home. He and Napoleon hit it off right away. Jim named him Dawg.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Be careful….
Dawg may have an over inflated ego!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
What laser ya gotz???


----------



## Festus56

This should be Montes laser. Looks the same just bigger frame. I think I am the only one that is not running T2 software. I got lucky and the free stuff worked for me..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-65cm-Mini-3000MW-Blue-CNC-Laser-Engraving-Machine-2Axis-DC-12V-DIY-Engraver/153278304835?epid=21026438729&hash=item23b0195243:g:zgwAAOSwVMJb--Bm:rk:15f:0


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Mark….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Time to rise and shine.

Just finished my 30,000th post and my fingers are tired.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, once the laser is setup it works fine. But I suggest that you have Mark and Marty on speed dial when you are assembling it. Let's just say that the Chinese give you lots of latitude for errors.

Mine does 20"×24"


----------



## rhybeka

> I asked him to give me heavy duty to get it going. Don t like long programs. Had to promise I would be honest if it was more than I could handle. He says they will be watching me really close. Good enough for me. I just want to get back up on my feet and get free
> 
> - Gary


Can't blame you there, but make sure you're being honest with yourself about it. It can be tough when you're chomping at the bit to get back up!  Will be praying for you!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning everybody! Stay warm!


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck, Gary. They gonna keep you in the horsepital over the week end?


----------



## EarlS

I'm doing a bit of shameless advertising for the LJ 2019 Spring Surprise Swap.

Anyone that's interested, take a look. It's a lot of fun. Basically you can make anything that strikes your fancy. Names are drawn at random and you send your swap project to that person. Someone will also be sending you their swap project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks fer the info Earl, I believe we have a few up in these parts that likes a good swap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Swing on by here Randy, I can teach ya everything I know in less then 2 beers…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy hump day…. ugh… head hurts already and I'm just getting started. Maybe I shouldn't have poured that third finger of bourbon last night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, that 3 fingers is keeping yer Wednesday from being worse…..


----------



## bandit571

Craig bought a new fridge! Lowes is delivering it this morning. Had to remove the screendoor on the backdoor…

Candy: We have the standing version of Dawg….Boss named it Miss Bandit

Blue Delivery truck has arrived….BRB


----------



## mojapitt

> Swing on by here Randy, I can teach ya everything I know in less then 2 beers…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I want a video of that


----------



## rhybeka

> I m doing a bit of shameless advertising for the LJ 2019 Spring Surprise Swap.
> 
> Anyone that s interested, take a look. It s a lot of fun. Basically you can make anything that strikes your fancy. Names are drawn at random and you send your swap project to that person. Someone will also be sending you their swap project.
> 
> - EarlS


looks fun but I'm not sure my stuff is up to par quite yet :\


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> That's funny Randy…... I would wager you re right….
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Could you please have that printed on a T-shirt….
> With an OVERSIZED neck opening!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


If that neck hole is too big, it'll fall off your shoulders. Maybe a cape? Then we'd really be in trouble. LOL


----------



## bandit571

New Fridge is installed, and refilled….old one was shown the door….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Brown delivery truck just left here. Now how to lift a 500lb saw onto the rolling base. He'll be back tomorrow with a blade. Gotta use full kerf blades with the riving knife.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, my dogs don't crap in the yard. When Candy set the box in my chair I thought it was a ceramic dog, then I opened the box. That sucker is huge, 3 1/2 feet tall. I am just glad that I don't have to buy food for it. Just pay the electric bill to keep it fed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill engine hoist,a car jack and cribbing Or two good ladders a 4×4 and some ratchet straps


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from my final consultation. Head therapist came in and told my "no way" So, I guess I'm at her mercy….at least at first.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, where are you having your surgery?


----------



## GaryC

Candy, at St. Michael in Texarkana


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about that AJ. Instead I put the rolling base partly together and lifted up one side of the saw. Then I could put that end of the base under it. Then I jacked up the other side and put the other half of the base underneath and slid them together. Worked ok for being by myself. Anyway, the saw is ready for use. Have to rebuild my panel cutting sled. On the new saw it is 1" from the blade. Should just be able to move the runner over and then re align the fence. Then I can trim the end off.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I tried that one time and dropped the table saw but was able to keep it up right at about a 45 degree angle. Luckily the fence rail was on and it gave me a good hand hold.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, my wife stained one of the shelves a truly butt-ugly color (she chose the color). She hates it and wants to paint it a solid color now. Can I paint over stain?


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I will send prayers out for you. I have a lot of faith in most of the medical community, but a little prayer never hurts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I dropped it about an inch. When I jacked it up the first time, the wheels rolled and the jack slipped out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No problem Monte. Just be sure the stain is dry.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-Praying for you and your surgeon for a successful outcome.


----------



## mojapitt

My throw-together boxes for gifts.

QS Sycamore (maple center, should have been curly Maple)



















Walnut with curly Maple




























Cherry with Maple (laser fun)




























Old oak scraps



















All are being finished with Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice boxes Monte. The last pic frame I did, I just used masking tape on the corners to "clamp" them. Worked great.
I love walnut and maple together.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Brown delivery truck just left here. Now how to lift a 500lb saw onto the rolling base.
> - firefighterontheside


Um, explosives???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok, my wife stained one of the shelves a truly butt-ugly color (she chose the color). She hates it and wants to paint it a solid color now. Can I paint over stain?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Charles says strip it, sand it 3 times, and start over…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think I would burn it before I sanded it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice boxes Monte good laser work. Is it sad that I like the old oak box at the end of the pictures the best.

Bill when it happens it makes you pucker up a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife absolutely hates old wood/rustic anything. So she hates the old oak box. I like it. If I took these to a show, I would be willing to bet that it would go first.

There's a few more boards of this left. May make a few more. Although I want to try a water based finish. This turned way darker than I expected.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
How long did it take to burn one of them box tops???


----------



## bandit571

Those wavy-arsed rails?


















Have been "tamed"..


















Have angled tenons milled









Beads done









and rebates made..









As for the new fridge that Craig bought?









Lowes delivered, set up. They also hauled the old one away…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Watch out! Randy might come after that Mountain Dew.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Watch out! Randy might come after that Mountain Dew.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Shhhhh…...
Be veeeeewwwwyyyyy quiet…..
I'm hunting Mountain Dew…. (in my vewwwwy best Elmer Fudd voice!!!)


----------



## bandit571

Too late..that carton is already empty…..have hid the full one….


----------



## mojapitt

Started morning by spilling coffee on myself. Hopefully not an indication of how the day is going to go.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am sure the other laser folks will say the same, these are not fast. It varies with type of wood also. These were probably 1-1/2 hours each, but I run on slow speed.

I just started one on the Sycamore top. I will let you know when it's finished.


----------



## BrenLeaf

Hi I am new here and I really enjoy reading all the thread. Just started by past time / wood carving business inspired by this blog. Eversince I am fascinated with wood and oh I love your work Monte Pittman.


----------



## mojapitt

Bren, I am mediocre at best, just enjoy doing it.

Be careful trying to go from hobby to business. Not an easy road.

You're welcome to talk a spell here if you want.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## ssnvet

> Could you please have that printed on a T-shirt….
> With an OVERSIZED neck opening!!!
> - DIYaholic
> 
> If that neck hole is too big, it ll fall off your shoulders. Maybe a cape? Then we d really be in trouble. LOL
> - MikeinSTL


That's it!

Randy needs to trade in his orange apron for an orange cape and run up and down the isles… We can call him Captain Wood Chips.

:^p


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW…. is it Friday yet?


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummm…..Marnin to ya…..waiting on the Mountain Dew to wake me up….easier to type, with BOTH eyes working, or at least open….Then type up another Blog..


----------



## rhybeka

saw the rheumatologist this morning - luckily nothings changed, just needed a reup on meds.

Seriously considering buying a workbench instead of building.


----------



## DanKrager

...cape….apron….all the same. Just depends on which side you wear it!

DanK


----------



## Gene01

> OBTW…. is it Friday yet?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Gettin' there.



> ...cape….apron….all the same. Just depends on which side you wear it!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Funneee.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the water based polycrylic I used didn't change the color of the wood very much. I think it keep the unfinished look I was going for.


----------



## ssnvet

So I'm cranking out pens to give as gifts, and I'm running into a little problem…. deciding who to give them to. Every time I think of one person (or group of people) who I'd like to give a pen to, I feel like "if I give one to X, I should give one to Y as well). This is turning into quite a list and the stress to make so many pens is kinda taking the fun out of the whole process.

What's a guy to do?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally got glass and put Sean's picture in the frame.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that's what happened with me leaving the hospital. I was making mugs for 7 people. Wound up with 23. That's besides the almost 4 dozen I sold. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool, nice looking frame Bill


----------



## bandit571

Weather outside..still sucks. May Hibernate in the shop, later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> ...cape….apron….all the same. Just depends on which side you wear it!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


If you wear your apron backwards and don't tie it, it's a cape-ron! DUN DA DA DAAAA!!!! Nice frame Bill. Monte those boxes are eye candy, and you're right about the old oak going first.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking frame AND picture, Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin' to go look at a Jet 16-32 drum sander… BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bren, if ya git too serious, you'll loose yer mind and they'll put ya in here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Sean will be happy to have it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a Forrest Woodworker 1 blade. Would anyone want to have that? It's a 60 tooth, thin kerf blade. It's an old blade, but still a good blade. I'm not gonna use it on my new saw because of the thin kerf.


----------



## bandit571

4 hours of shop time…3 hrs 45 minutes of cussing….one of them days…









Shelf rails all have their mortises to sit in….









8 of these were made up..

Going to need a couple extra hands when this glue up happens….may be a cold one or two involved….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill what do you want for the blade?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, at 20% feed rate, 4-1/2 hours to burn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing AJ. You want it, you got it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dang, I missed the blade by 20 minutes. LOL, nice pick AJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Mike, I'm sure I've got something I can give to ya.


----------



## boxcarmarty

New (to me) toy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Let me know how it works for you Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Marty. Maybe someday you can get the sander to go with the manual.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, he gave me a seed with the manual, and said if I watered it everyday, I would grow a sander…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I almost bought one of those at a auction but I spent my money on clamps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The sander is still in the back of my buddy's truck, along with a Powermatic planer. We got a package deal. We'll unload them in the morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That planers gonna be heavy, assuming it's a floor standing planer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put my new blade on the saw. It whistles when it runs. I'm not used to full kerf blades. The thing looks kind of scary. Hope it cuts well.


----------



## mojapitt

I quit with thin kerf blades a couple years ago. Too much deflection.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That planers gonna be heavy, assuming it's a floor standing planer.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It took 4 of us and a lot of effort to put it in the truck, it'll only take a Mahindra tractor to take it out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never noticed deflection at the tablesaw with thin kerf blades. Now, on the miter saw is a different story. When I bought a full kerf blade for the miter saw I could shave a tiny bit off of end grain with no deflection.


----------



## bandit571

Went back to the shop…thought I could measure how to cut a plywood panel down to size, for that table's shelf…

2" too short….so, I have to add a middle support rail…notched to set the plywood in….will add it after the glue up is done-did. Screw through the side rails…covered with a Walnut plug….may get a couple Walnut accents, too..

Call it a design change?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, at 20% feed rate, 4-1/2 hours to burn.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can you increase the feed rate & laser power to speed things up???


----------



## Festus56

Randy with my laser you can speed up the travel speed but not the laser power. Some wood burns better than others. That hard maple you need to go slow to get a good image. Soft maple, Walnut, Sycamore, Birch, Boxelder and oak are a lot easier to burn. Probably can cut the engraving time by a third over hard maple. The sycamore bench for Andy took over 12 hrs. of laser time to get all names on it. I have done some Jatoba and that takes 50% longer than maple to get a good burn. Mainly varies by the wood hardness.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Gotta use full kerf blades with the riving knife.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not necessarily. I use a thin-kerf blade with my SawStop, and I've never had an issue with workpieces binding on the riving knife.


----------



## rhybeka

think I have my next bench plan in my head. It may require joining two pieces of top together… pretty sure it will be ok with biscuits. gotta think through it some more and measure to figure out what type of base to build.

@Bandit sounds like something I would do 

Happy Friday!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I noticed that when trying to shave a little off endgrain using a miter gauge on the tablesaw when using a very sharp thin kerf blade it wasn't a problem, as soon as the blade was the least bit dull I could see very slight deflection. I still prefer them for the miter saw as a 15A universal motor doesn't have nearly the guts as a 3hp induction motor but it does require a deft touch to shave a hair off without deflection. The full kerf blades are certainly noisier.


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, thank you for the truck timing gear info.

You need a shooting setup to "shave a hair off without deflection". I presume it's something you don't have so you NEED it! Actually using it might violate some unspoken principle of this group.

Forrest offered to sharpen one of their 1/8" blades to reduce the HP needed to run it. I'm here to tell you it was very successful. On a saw that couldn't rip a common 2×4 without stalling, the resharpened blade cut it like butter at a high feed rate. I cannot see the difference of what they did but it made an amazing difference!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..very FOGGY outside..chance of Thunderstorms tomorrow?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey crew… Happy Friday.

*Mr. Bill.*... I think you'll notice several things about the full kerf blade that you like. 
> As mentioned, trimming ends (which you will likely do on the TS once you build your killer sled… hint, hint). 
> I believe there's less vibration when cutting.
> The carbide teeth overhang the blade body more and seem to cut and clear better. I had a lot more pitch build up around the teeth of my narrow kerf blades than I do the full kerf ones.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta agree with Dan. A shooting board is actually easier than sneaking up with any saw.


----------



## CFrye

I'm getting to be like Dean, out of the loop!
Took Mom shopping the other day after her last follow up with the hip surgeon-he released her. Still needs to work on strengthening that left hip/leg. She got into one of the electric carts at Wally World and ran me all over the store. Fortunately, I can out maneuver her, the display for Christmas paper plates could not. 
Yall been posting some beautiful stuff! Keep it coming!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

Laugh Out Loud funny, Monte!


----------



## ssnvet

Posted a few pen pics as a project… I've got about 15 done and ready to ship…. just a few more to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I have since read that it is possible to use thin kerf blades with the riving knife. I've never had a riving knife before. It'll be a little different for a while. 
Thanks for the other full kerf info. I think I will like the full kerf. I'm worried about the fact of wasting more wood. I'm going to see how the stock Sawstop blade is for crosscutting. I usually only switched to my dedicated crosscut blade when crosscutting thin veneer plywood.
I'm in trouble. Junebug does not like to be picked up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Monte Pittman


At 85 pounds, I'd rather not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I played with my new toy today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool. Did you get the planer unloaded?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cool. Did you get the planer unloaded?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's still in the truck…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty how parallel is the sander to the table?


----------



## bandit571

Have the ends glued up…









A final dry fit of the rest of the mess..









And preset the pipe clamps…









So I am not fumbling around with them tomorrow…corner blocks are all set up









You might be able to hear the cussing going from your house….


----------



## theoldfart

I'm with DanK and Gene, you can't beat a chute board and plane for precision.










I still have to make a 45 degree fence and maybe make it adjustable for any angle. I may also just breakdown and buy the Lee Valley fence.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Checkers still believes she's a puppy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty how parallel is the sander to the table?
> 
> - diverlloyd


It's still being tested but so far it is dead on…..


----------



## DanKrager

TOF, you don't really want the limited function of the LV thingy. You want THIS one. Easy to build and can do any combination of angles using just about any plane. 









DanK


----------



## Gene01

Whoa, a speed square against the 90 degree stop and a dedicated board for bevels is a lot cheaper than the Lee Valley fence.


----------



## mojapitt

First night in house in Richmond good. But started with a few glitches. No heat, no water and electricity not working I part of the house. After a few "stressful concerned" phone conversations the landlord got service guy here (service guy was awesome). He took care of everything fairly quickly.

Then just 8 blissful hours of unloading truck/trailer and car.

I will run back to Harrisonburg today for the little stuff that was left while my wife cleans and organizes. Not being in the house for that does make me happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I will run back to Harrisonburg today for the little stuff that was left while my wife cleans and organizes. Not being in the house for that does make me happy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The drive only burns about 4 hours, better stop fer lunch as well…..


----------



## mojapitt

Taking wife to breakfast first. Then hit the road.


----------



## rockusaf

Monte, no heat, water or electricity is just a few glitches huh? Glad they got you all fixed up. My old landlord was like that, we moved out because we just didn't think a blue tarp on the roof was a permanent repair and although the mold on the wall and ceiling had an interesting color it just didn't go with our furniture. Bought a forever home a few months ago and it has one shed for woodworking and one metal working/auto part storage and repair in addition to the 2 car garage so once I get power out to them I'll be able to keep the mess out of the house.

Rock


----------



## rhybeka

Thinking about how to best resaw some 8/4 ash for a picture frame. Cut it down to 2 1/2" widths and then resaw on the bandsaw to 3/4" thick and plane smooth?


----------



## theoldfart

Gene, do you mean a donkey ear?

Dan, can you send me a better rendition of that by pm?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: set the tablesaw as high as the blade will go…..set the fence for the thickness you want…..rip cut, keeping the board vertical. rotate the board end for end, repeat the cut…then bandsaw apart, or..handsaw. BTDT


----------



## bandit571

Accurate miters? Langdon Mitre Box works for me.

Have a shooting board….haven't used it a couple years..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, do you mean a donkey ear?
> 
> Dan, can you send me a better rendition of that by pm?
> 
> - theoldfart


Nope. I use a 12" plastic speed square, laid flat and against the stop. Gives me a 45 to present to the plane. 
I use something similar to a donkey ear on a table saw sled to cut miter/bevels on box components. Don't have to tilt my Shopsmith table. Gives me a decent 45. Then the shooting board and speed square is used to tune the length or clean up the cut. 
Here's a donkey ear for wide bevels. I'll likely never need one this big.


----------



## bandit571

Glue-up done…film @ 2300 hrs….


----------



## firefighterontheside

New 50" tv on the wall. Buy was it dirty behind the old tv. Now to hang old tv in the basement.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting high and dry…









East Branch, Dungeon Creek….









West Branch runs along the foot of the stairs…didn't want this…









And get it's dainty feet wet…


----------



## DonBroussard

Don't hate on me for this-I'm just reporting the information. It was 80F here today with unlimited visibility. I know, I know-we'll pay for this in July and August next year . . .


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrrrrrrrrr….


----------



## rockusaf

Installed a new over the range microwave we picked up on a black Friday deal today, now I understand why they get so much for installation on these things.

Rock


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rock, they can be a pain…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rock, best way to handle that is to buy a house with it already installed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to the auction today… I bought a stick…..


----------



## mojapitt

Checkers would probably like to chew on that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Checkers would probably like to chew on that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's about her size…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I inquired about a Wood Mizer LT30 today, waiting to hear back…..


----------



## GaryC

ahhhhh-ha…... Signed in at 7am Friday morn. Got into surgery about 9:30. In my room about 1p. Had my first PT visit at 4:30. Head PT lady said…he doesn't need any more PT. Got home at 3:30 this evening. Walking better than I have in the past 5 years. Only pain is from the surgery. Got to use the walker for a couple of weeks but, I kicked butt and will continue until I'm totally back up. Next challenge is to lose 70 lbs. While doing that, I need to finish about 9 projects that are stacked up in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary good to hear about your success.

While you're losing weight, lose about 70 for me also.


----------



## CFrye

Yay, Gary!!


----------



## bandit571

Gary, GOOD NEWS! And…lose about 40 for me….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Next challenge is to lose 70 lbs. While doing that, I need to finish about 9 projects that are stacked up in the shop.
> 
> - Gary


So yer eatin' cookies instead of working…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary - Sounds like you set the curve on physical therapy. Continued prayers and best wishes on the weight loss. You can wander into weight gain but you can't simply wander out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Congrats on the successful surgery!

No need for you to lose any weight for me….
I don't need to lose any weight.


----------



## mojapitt

> No need for you to lose any weight for me….
> I don t need to lose any weight.
> 
> - DIYaholic


People like you really annoy me


----------



## DIYaholic

> No need for you to lose any weight for me….
> I don t need to lose any weight.
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> People like you really annoy me
> 
> - Monte Pittman


All that & I'm damn good lookin' too!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Gary. 
Christmas parade was a success tonight. I pulled the cub scouts on my trailer/float. A little worrisome when kids come out to pick up things on the street though.

Woodmizer you say, Marty? Lt30 would be nice. Mobile. Hydraulic?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it's mobile, no hydraulics…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

But it has electric power,right?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Been busy in the shop for awhile and you folks been busy visiting.

Good news Gary. A great attitude is the best therapy ever. Can't help much with the weight loss though.

No worries Don I won't hate you. Maybe should feel sorry for you. That is way to warm for this time of year. It got all the way up to 40° today with an inch of snow last night.


----------



## Gene01

Yay, Gary! Great to hear. Take it slow, now. Stay away from the B+G and the pounds will melt away. You'll likely not lose your hat, too. 
And, be careful with the pain meds.


----------



## rockusaf

> Rock, best way to handle that is to buy a house with it already installed.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dammit, I do everything the hard way! Wait, it is actually in the new (well new to us 4 months ago anyway) house. At random times it would only run for a few seconds and turn off no matter what you had programmed…and it was the only odd colored appliance in the kitchen. OK yes, it's black and everything else is white but I promise I'm not prejudice, all the cabinets are white too! Oh….

Rock


----------



## rockusaf

Well I was gonna say do what PT says Gary but I guess you told them. Glad to hear it came out OK for you.

Rock


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, congrats on successful surgery. Keep getting better and better!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> But it has electric power,right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Still waiting to hear back from him to find out more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna try my luck at some relief carving Stumpy's way…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> But it has electric power,right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from him to find out more…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You know what year it is?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> But it has electric power,right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from him to find out more…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> You know what year it is?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know it has new tires and battery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need a chunk of butternut if anyone has extra…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a stick of butter and a jar of cashews…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have a stick of butter and a jar of cashews…...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Add the butter to the cashews and mix well, place in box and send it to me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not too familiar with lt30. I'm assuming it's from the early 90s or late 80s. It appears to have no loader arms, so loading logs without a loader/tractor would be difficult. Maybe parbuckling would be your best bet. If you don't intend to travel with it, the axel could be removed and the mill lowered significantly.


----------



## johnstoneb

2" of snow here and coming down hard. 32 deg so will probably be rain before long.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Charles has butternut. Also our lumber supplier here has about 100bf.


----------



## mojapitt

Bruce, I don't miss the snow.


----------



## Gene01

Snow? We get a little up here on the mesa. Usually less than an inch every so often. None so far this season. I'm not a fan. 89 days til spring. But, about 10 years ago, we got 4' on 3/10. Glad I'm retired.


----------



## firefighterontheside

4 feet?


----------



## Gene01

> 4 feet?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep. We were snowbound for 3 days. We had a 4WD 150. High centered it. A neighbor finally pulled it out with his John Deere 4 WD tractor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds awesome, Gene.


----------



## mojapitt

October 3rd, 2013. We had 47" of snow. Broke trees, crushed buildings. Very bad scenario.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, awesome other than the crushed buildings.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….late night, last night…..got to sleep in. GrandBRATS are on their way home, now.

Might try to remove the clamps today….or…just watch football…


----------



## Gene01

Mesquite slab. Cut off from the slab I made a river table from. This is a companion end table. Our son wants to fashion a metal base for it. 
It was sanded to 400 and, has 3 coats of home brewed wipe on finish. One more of straight varnish to go, followed by a rub down with JPW applied with 0000 Liberon wool.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool Gene


----------



## Gene01

Forgot to mention that, like the river table, Sir Charles' trace coat method was used.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  have hotdogs on the grill and I'm hustling to get some peg board up and shelves rehung in the shop. Quite in a quandary about where to put/hang my clamps though


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty what size piece of butternut do you need I have a single board left of what maybe butternut?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was 24° early and already up to 27°. Had a little flurry come through this morning but has cleared up now. Another nice day to be in the shop.

Been busy in the shop for awhile. Have several Christmas orders done and several more to get done. Got a couple more this morning. Seems like bootjacks and my weather forecasting stones are the thing this year. Keeping the laser busy about 6-7 hrs. every day

Another week or so will not be able to take any more orders that need done and shipped before the big day. A one man shop can only get so much done.

Hoping by the first of the year I can have time to update my shop. Want to replace my tablesaw and a new drum sander are on the list for sure. My saw is a 1973 model that has done it's job well but is getting tired. I paid $50.00 for it in the early 80's at an auction sale.


----------



## bandit571

Gave up on the football game about the 2 minute warning before Halftime…headed for the shop..
Plywood panels installed
Top has been flattened, sanded, rounded the corners, routed the edge, sanded, installed two walnut plugs…Attached the base to the top…









Waiting on the glued up plywood panels to cure…Edge of the top?









Plugs?









Walnut!


----------



## rhybeka

decided I'm going to do those picture frames in Ash with lap joints and walnut plugs 

but right now trying to get some of my monthly reporting done early


----------



## firefighterontheside

Put the tv up this morning in the basement. Then I needed a shelf so I found a piece of alder stair tread that I had. I mitered the corners of that for the bottom and side and then a live edgeslabof walnut for the top. Not fine woodworking, but it will hold up the Xbox that's coming for Christmas and the Wii we already have. Finished with a coat of a,beer shellac. Maybe another coat tomorrow after a bit of sanding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, AJ, thanks on the butternut offers but I'm gonna try some aged cherry instead…..


----------



## mudflap4869

I have a *butternut* squash in the oven at the moment. It would probably make a mess of my power tools, so we will just eat it.


----------



## Gene01

A beer shellac? That's a new one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> A beer shellac? That s a new one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well, it is a close match to the color of the antique amber ale that I buy in Branson. Maybe that's what I meant.


----------



## DIYaholic

> A beer shellac? That s a new one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I believe that is where between every coat of shellac….
or between your favorite finish of choice….
you then finish off one bottle of your favorite beer of choice!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

So you're saying I can drink beer this morning after I put on a coat of shellac?


----------



## DIYaholic

Absotively posilutely!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put a beer shellac on my work table last night, I grabbed a straw and used the 5 second rule before wiping it up…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,
As Monte stated , I have some butternut … what ya need ?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' y'all.
Beer shellac is OK but, for a more durable finish, Scotch is the way to go. Three fingers per coat. Three coats and, your DONE!
Got the table top wrapped up. Gotta clean off the bench and start tearing down the DW 735. Should be fun…ny.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….wake me up when Tuesday blows in…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…. Monday-Monday and all that jazz

*Gary*... glad to hear the surgurey went well and that recovery is also going well.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene Good luck!

still working on reporting and at the salt mine. My brain is in the shop though trying to find solutions for my clutter…the answer keeps arriving at either a) get rid of your TS or b) find more time to build a ***ton of storage. I put up ~6 feet of pegboard and it's like I didn't even make a dent.

I'm separating tools though as well because some of my pliers and things are going in the house since the only time I look for them is when I'm going plumbing or something large. I don't want to store them in the shop. Rumor has it santa will be dropping off more storage for me so I'm trying to wait until after Christmas to worry about more screw storage. I have a lot to sort though. It's very stressing to be in a shop with no clear surfaces  Plus I was told the folks I want to get these picture frames done for, we are having dinner with at Christmas time. Ugh! I need to get hopping!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what's wrong with the planer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Auction ends tonight. Tomorrow may be a fun day.


----------



## DonBroussard

I think Gene is installing the new cutterhead in his planer, Bill. I'm sure he'll confirm though.


----------



## bandit571

Misty rain and wind…..then patchy sunshine and wind…..then wind and snow flurries? Yep, must be usual Ohio weather..

May see about taking the clamps off that little table, today….


----------



## bandit571

Sanding ( 80 grit) is done….Witch's Brew finish has been mixed…test samples of each finish I had on hand..









Witch's Brew is on the skinny Oak strip….Boss likes.

Waiting on more glue to cure,,,,









Molding strip around the top edge of the shelf…


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, what's wrong with the planer?
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> I think Gene is installing the new cutterhead in his planer, Bill. I m sure he ll confirm though.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yep. But honey-dos got in the way today….and they're still not all done. Hope to get started on it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Gene.

Ok, next project is a white oak bed. Rails on side and foot end and a headboard. I've never built a bed like this. The rails will be something like 8" wide and the box spring will sit down inside. I will use some sort of hardware to attach rails to head board and foot rail. Legs will just be angled boards. I'm thinking just a ledge attached to inside of rails for spring to rest on. Rails will be at least 4/4 if not thicker. Anybody make something like this before?


----------



## bandit571

Could be..


----------



## bandit571

Woodcraft does sell bed hardware….including hook ones, that fit into saw kerf wide slots, and hook onto steel pins in the slots…

First coat of Witch's Brew Stain is applied…waiting to see IF a second coat will be needed….then later, a coat of Poly Clear Gloss…


----------



## firefighterontheside

So a few slats across from ledge to ledge. What are the dimension of your rails? Does it c9me apart? I'm thinking the foot rail will be permanently attached to the legs and the two side rails will have hardware that screws on and can come apart. Did yours have box spring or just mattress on slats? Thanks for the pics bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Bed Frame project blog…

Frame made from 2×10s and 4×4 ( non-treated)....uses 2 lag screws at each corner to assemble the rails to the head and foot boards…Slats also use a screw into the 1×2 ledger…I then put down a layer of plywood, and then the mattress. Headboard was a frame..2×4 top and bottom, let into the 4×4 posts. All have a groove milled for a 1/2" plywood panel…that was padded.

Note: MEASURE the mattress that will be used,,,and add 2" to the width and the length….makes it easier to actually make the bed up…DAMHIKT….Our's is a bit too snug…

If box springs….three slats of 3/4×6" should do….Clear 1×6 works. IF just a mattress…see IF a "bunky-board the right size is available…otherwise, use the plywood on the slats…


----------



## rockusaf

> Good luck Gene.
> 
> Ok, next project is a white oak bed. Rails on side and foot end and a headboard. I've never built a bed like this. The rails will be something like 8" wide and the box spring will sit down inside. I will use some sort of hardware to attach rails to head board and foot rail. Legs will just be angled boards. I'm thinking just a ledge attached to inside of rails for spring to rest on. Rails will be at least 4/4 if not thicker. Anybody make something like this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside












I made this last year, we have a sleep number adjustable frame so this just slides over it. Side rails are glued up 3/4" oak ply with the bed rail hardware from Rockler and I plan to put a ledger on the inside for slats if I ever get a normal box spring and mattress in the future. Corner posts are made with 45* locking miters.

Oh, and it is red oak so I should probably just burn it.

Rock


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hope they can figure it Arlin and get you feeling better.
> Have a happy turkey day!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The VA did a CT scan last week of my neck and head and waiting for the results.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> As Monte stated , I have some butternut … what ya need ?
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Thanks Charles, I'm carving on some Mahogany for a mirror frame, if it doesn't work, I'll let ya know…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Actually, I hate carving…..










but here's what else I'm carving on, it's a mirror frame, house warming gift for my in-laws…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I've used the Woodcraft bed hardware, good choice…..


----------



## rhybeka

ow Marty!!!

trying to decide on a website name. doyouwannabuildasnowman.com is just too long and probably copyrighted somehow… might have to go back to the old domain and just do a sub domain. don't really like that idea either though. back to thinking about what size walnut plugs to use!

@Rock that's awesome! I'm trying to talk the SO into an adjustable frame on the next bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Oh, and it is red oak so I should probably just burn it.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Rock, quarter sawn oak is the new fad…..


----------



## bandit571

Project from a LONG time ago…









Wood came up from Brazil..as a crate full of rubber bales….I made the wood parts…Frostie was store-bought..









Was taking a few pictures in the living room..because…









This was upstairs to do a PIP…It is to replace a 20+ yr ago table I made from a Pallet..









Top was getting a bit beat up..









Thinking a coat of clear gloss Varnish, and call it done?









Maybe darken it up a bit..









We'll see..


----------



## GaryC

HERE YA GO, RANDY


----------



## GaryC

iS THIS FOR REAL?


----------



## rockusaf

Do it Beka, I was on the fence when we first got it since it's a bit of money but it is SO worth it. After my back surgery I was so glad we had it.

Rock


----------



## Festus56

> iS THIS FOR REAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Only $350.00 plus $179.00 for two 20v batteries on Amazon


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I have my bed plan figured out now. Thanks for the input.
I got most of what I wanted in the auction. Should have enough siding to finish my shop closet and do my solar kiln at some point. Didn't get the big lot of trim pieces I wanted. Went for way too much. Gonna pick up the white oak for the bed before the auction stuff tomorrow. They are both over in Illinois.

My 20v dewalt batteries are good, but I don't th8nk they'd power a TS for very long.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> iS THIS FOR REAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


A solution looking for a problem, then creating a lack of power problem while doing so!


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Monte, my single board/slab table top made the DTT. Look out for the haters.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks like I'm getting 100 bf of maple for $2 a bf…. pics once I get it picked up and stacked/stickered in the garage.


----------



## ssnvet

> iS THIS FOR REAL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary
> 
> A solution looking for a problem, then creating a lack of power problem while doing so!
> - bigblockyeti


If I was a contractor doing work on the upper floors of a job site that did not yet have electricity, I'd probably appreciate having a light, cordless TS to make quick rips without going up and down steps. But having a generator with an extension cord would probably be a better option.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Cool 20° and sunshine.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…looks like somebody dusted the ground outside with that white s…..tuff, again…

Ex-Shop Cat, now plain old Alley Cat, Sir Campy…..has a taste for Squirrel, it appears…..went strutting along with another one he has caught…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you can keep it!

I need some good shop time!

I'm with Matt about that saw. I'd seriously like to get a DeWalt battery powered circular saw just for the purpose of breaking down rough lumber so it fits better in my truck when being transported. I can't seem to justify the $130 for a bare tool though :\  but since the maple I mentioned above is going to be rescued from a farm in the sticks, the saw may come in handy.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: You can HAVE the 18volt Firestorm I have in the shop…and rarely ever use…


----------



## bandit571

Ugly outside the door…









Circular saw?









Next Project?









Replace a set of jaws….They have seen a very rough life, time for new ones?









Managed to get the stuck dog out of the bench top…may square one side off…


----------



## mojapitt

Haven't been here for a couple days. Setting up for new job. Today was the first wave of tools.


----------



## mojapitt

More coming along with the portable toolboxes.


----------



## DonBroussard

That's a bunch of new tools. I thought a SawStop was required to work on Steris' equipment. I could be wrong, though . . .


----------



## diverlloyd

Shiny,shiny,shiny tools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you have to buy your own tools?

I got back from picking up auction winn8ngs a few hours ago. I got about 10 boxes of vinyl siding. I got a whole bunch of faucet repair parts. Already replaced my aerators. Got a bunch of drop ceiling grid. Gonna sell that. Finally I got a display and sales case for knobs, pulls and hinges with lots of new stock. Gonna try to make room to keep and use the case.


----------



## mojapitt

Tools should never be shiny.

Bill, not counting the car, they are spending about $5000 setting me up. Very pleased so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The car? The CAR?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte shiny tools are like a brand new set of work pants. The first day they will get screwed up.


----------



## mojapitt

I get a Chrysler Pacifica. Kinda like the family truckster from Vacation.


----------



## bandit571

Two cop cars next door…lights going…pickup had pulled into the driveway next door…had an "escort" ...

"Party" seems to be breaking up..now….Not sure what the cops were doing…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, you're going to need a one ton truck to haul all the stuff it looks like they're getting you setup with! When I was working on heavy off road equipment i had a one ton truck and if I had stuck around was going to need a 2.5 ton service body truck with a crane before long. The amount of crap required to fix some stuff can be astounding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tomorrow is ''C'' day, in-laws close on Bob the Builder's house next door…..


----------



## mojapitt

Scared to ask what "C day" stands for


----------



## theoldfart

Close maybe?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Scared to ask what "C day" stands for
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Close… It'll keep me busy fer a couple of weeks getting the house in order for them to move into…..


----------



## bandit571

> Monte, you re going to need a one ton truck to haul all the stuff it looks like they re getting you setup with! When I was working on heavy off road equipment i had a one ton truck and if I had stuck around was going to need a 2.5 ton service body truck with a crane before long. The amount of crap required to fix some stuff can be astounding.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Some of the Techs at PlastiPak had HUGE roll-around tool hotels…one needed to use a forklift to get from one side of the Injection Department to the other…300' away.. At least I could roll mine around as needed…still have it, and the tools I used…needed help loading it into the van, the day I retired from there..


----------



## Gene01

I'm still lookin' for that one tool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone. Need to clean the bench today so I can bring in some white oak. It got a bit wet yesterday coming home. Needs to sit in the warm shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Humpty-dumpty day today… turning cold again in Mainiac land. Mrs. Mainiac got the day off (with pay) as they closed all non-essential federal operations today.

I guess the salt mine owners consider it to be essential as I'm on the job.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…ground is white, again…..only 25 more such snows to go….til spring


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my plan for the bed. Picture is the design idea. Drawing is particulars. Thinking of one piece of Q sawn in the center of the headboard. The footboard with 2 legs would be permanently assembled with m&t. Rails will attach with some bed hardware at foot end. Other legs will permanently attach to rails with m&t. Legs will attach to headboard with 2 sets of bed hardware due to length of joint.. the two mitered legs I may use the locking miter bit. thoughts?


----------



## DanKrager

FFOTS, The details look good to me. The perspective makes it seem that the headboard is slanted inward, which you don't want. And yes, lock miter on the leg corners. That will make them almost as solid as a one piece leg.

I don't see why you would want or need two sets of hardware at the headboard. If one set is mounted in the middle very solidly, then the wedging action of a single set of hooks will tighten up the joint very, very solidly.

How thick are the timbers involved? 13/16 may be a bit iffy with the bed hooks which are 5/8" wide generally.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Dan. The rails and legs will be at least 1 1/4". Headboard mainly 1". The slant is just my poor job of the quick drawing I did at the kitchen table. The reason for two pairs of hardware is to keep the long joint of leg to headboard to stay straight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, 1 piece of Q-sawn ain't enough, the entire bed needs to be Q-sawn…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like that and you would like that, but she may not. Also, Q sawn is so much more expensive. The piece I'll use is something cut on my mill.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 17° early and now up to 30°. A lot of sunshine and no wind makes a decent day outside.

Finished 4 orders yesterday but can not send them until the USPS gets back to work tomorrow. Ready to start the last order on the list before Christmas today.

Here is part of yesterdays work. Some Jatoba bootjacks. Heavy and solid.










And a Walnut and Maple one.


----------



## Gene01

Nice jacks, Mark. I see the laser got some more use. But, how did you get the first three names in brass?


----------



## Festus56

> Nice jacks, Mark. I see the laser got some more use. But, how did you get the first three names in brass?
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is tooled leather names in the Jatoba ones.


----------



## rockusaf

> - firefighterontheside


Curious why you have the joints at the headboard and foot board different? The footboard legs are joined at a 90 but the headboard has the hardware separating the leg?

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

She wants the angled legs at the front and the back, so I have to attach the leg permanently to something. I could attach it permanently to the headboard, but then when disassembled those legs are sticking out. I was in the fence as to where to make the permanent connections. Maybe it would be better to fix them to the headboard and then use hardware the same at each end. Is that what you're asking about?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I realized today that I forgot to load two items that I won in the auction. One was somekind of shelving boards and the other was several cans of BLO. I'm more upset about the BLO, because I was proud of the price I paid. I'll call tomorrow and see if it's possible to pick up later. I doubt I will be able.


----------



## Gene01

> Nice jacks, Mark. I see the laser got some more use. But, how did you get the first three names in brass?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> That is tooled leather names in the Jatoba ones.
> 
> - Festus56


Sure fooled me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 10° this morning but clear. Should get up to the 30's later.

Picked up a bunch of wood at the sawmill yesterday for my next two projects. Moisture is a bit high on some of it. Hoping by the time I get it milled close to finished size and set for a few days it will be better to work with. Usually works fairly well in the heated shop with 2 fans circulating the air.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, those boot jacks sure are pretty! 
Bill, did you get the rest of your action stuff?
I'm sitting at Walmart waiting on a new battery to be installed on the van and turn signal bulb replaced…
Had to reschedule 2 Mom appointments due to the bad battery :-/


----------



## bandit571

Been snowing here…all the live long day….YUCK.

Candy: Better make sure there isn't a short in that bulb's socket..could be the reason for the battery trouble…


----------



## Gene01

Don't know if it was posted elsewhere on the site but, Cricket lost her father last Monday.


----------



## bandit571

Bummer…..


----------



## mojapitt

I thought I was nearly forced to try it.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad for Cricket


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear, Cricket.

Candy, no I didn't. Didn't have any time to call about it today. Too busy at work. Didn't help that the boys school called five times today and Cindy texted more. First there was a gas leak situation at school and then school on lockdown due to a police chase of someone on foot in the area. All fine now though.

Monte, I might suggest a cologn that smells like house fire. Cindy loves that smell when I wear it home.


----------



## Gene01

I got﻿﻿ planer parts and pieces (love that song) all over the bench. Got 18, that's half, of the carbide cutters removed off the new head. Gotta take them all off to get it back in the machine. Then, after replacing all those parts and pieces, they all have to be reseated at 45 inch pounds. That's for tomorrow….maybe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a great time Gene.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill have you decided on what hardware you will use on the bed? I think I have some extra of the hook style if you want them and are using that style instead of bed bolts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure AJ, but thinking of using the kind that needs to be mortised in. I'll let ya know. I was gonna send you the sawblade yesterday only to find out the post office was closed. Probably be Monday before I get a chance.


----------



## Gene01

Update….installing the new planer head only. Very tight bearing/race fit. Need a bigger hammer. Using a rubberized deadblow…only about 1# of weight. Can't use my little 3# sledge. Pounding on the helical drive end. 3 minutes of pounding gets me about a 16th of movement and wears this old man to a frazzle. 3/4" to go. See ya next week….month?


----------



## ssnvet

> Update….installing the new planer head only. Very tight bearing/race fit. Need a bigger hammer. Using a rubberized deadblow…only about 1# of weight. Can t use my little 3# sledge. Pounding on the helical drive end. 3 minutes of pounding gets me about a 16th of movement and wears this old man to a frazzle. 3/4" to go. See ya next week….month?
> - Gene Howe


A little-bitty smudge of grease goes a long ways on tight fits. We use a white grease that is commonly used by die makers on press fit pins, etc…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Matt. I finally got it. Used a short length of white oak to beat on. Now to review the steps I used for disassembly to get all those parts and pieces in the right places. 
I used to be able to tear down and reassemble a Holly four barrel but, that was when my memory was longer than 13 seconds.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Nubbers. We are heading to Tulsa for Jim to see a cardiologist after some chest pain. EKG is good but his Troponin (a cardiac enzyme that usually only goes up in heart damage) is elevated. Prayers appreciated.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, did you check out Charles's videos on bed frames and hardware? They're pretty informative.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles is building 2 beds in the shop right now. You could stop by and see how it works.


----------



## Gene01

Prayers going out for Jim.


----------



## CFrye

The doctor just called from the cath lab. Jim had a 90% blockage in one of his arteries in which they were able to place a stent. He is doing better. I'll be able to see him when he gets to recovery. God is good!


----------



## mojapitt

Tell Jim I am praying for him


----------



## firefighterontheside

Prayers for Jim coming from me.
I Will check out Charles' videos. Thanks Mike.
Monte, I will see if I have time to stop by Virginia. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip…$10 for 12 bf of 1×6 Ash…plus a 2×4 x 8' of Ash….not too bad of a day….bright and sunny, too…


----------



## CFrye

Jim is back in his room. Pain free and groggy. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. We appreciate y'all!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Keep us posted, Candy.

And pain free-that Atavan is good stuff….....!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the update, Candy. All the best to you both.


----------



## bandit571

Top for the Coffee Table Project is started..stopped after using that Stanley No. 8…to joint one edge….Top is looking like about…36" x 16". Table is to have a drawer….by request…

That was FUN, toting that 10' long plank to the shop….at least the 2 six-footers should be a little easier….Table needs to be done in time for Christmas….might make it….

Before they put 4 new "lines" in me…they tried the stents…was too far gone….quad bypass, instead. later had a heart cath done..no issues found….this year was the ablation….leg is being to feel abused…


----------



## bandit571

Lumber supply..









One board cut up..so far.
.








One edge done..


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, good news on Jim. Give him my best wishes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear Jim is in recovery and doing well. Keep us posted…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Good news on Jim. Thanks for the updates, Candy. Prayers for you and Jim and his caregivers.


----------



## DanKrager

Thank you for keeping us posted and up to date, Candy. So glad Jim is doing better now. Should make a big difference in his energy levels.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Candy. May he feel better and better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad to hear Jim is feeling/doing better!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Well you folks been busy again. I have been busy in the shop. People finally decided that Christmas was getting close.

Glad to hear Jim is better Candy. Hope for a fast recovery. Now you won't be able to keep up with him.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## Gene01

It's carbide cutter reinstall day. Took 90+ minutes to get them uninstalled. Figure about double that since the head is now in the planer and, gotta use a torque wrench.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## diverlloyd

Get better Jim.

Bill if I make it out to the shop I will get a pic of what I have. They do need morticed in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks AJ.
Home again. Jiggity jig. 
Good Morning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning all,

Cool and sunshine here today.

Sounds like a tedious job Gene. Good luck.


----------



## BillWhite

Bandit, this is NOT a criticism by any means, but why do your pics show up as "blue'? Just wonderin'.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning all,
> 
> Cool and sunshine here today.
> 
> Sounds like a tedious job Gene. Good luck.
> 
> - Festus56


It is, Mark. My torque wrench wouldn't work in the confined space. So, through T&E, I got the clutch setting on my Dewalt drill driver to a point that very closely approximates the tightness required. If anything, they are a tad tighter than the 45 inch lbs required. They ain't coming loose.


----------



## bandit571

Trying something different, as far as a drawer in a table..









Took one of the long aprons..









Made 2 rip cuts…









2 crosscuts…about centered..









And glue back together…minus the new drawer front.

4 legs have been milled..









2 bread board ends are about ready..









And, while waiting on glue to dry ( and my legs to stop cramping up)..









Tenons on the other 3 aprons have been milled…3 hours of shop time..


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, this is NOT a criticism by any means, but why do your pics show up as "blue ? Just wonderin .
> 
> - Bill White


No idea…they look just fine from my end….


----------



## diverlloyd

> Bandit, this is NOT a criticism by any means, but why do your pics show up as "blue ? Just wonderin .
> 
> - Bill White
> 
> No idea…they look just fine from my end….
> 
> - bandit571


They look fine on my end also. Bill check you computer for updates.


----------



## Gene01

The yellow thing has new new carbide teeth and it is alive. ...finally.


----------



## bandit571

Bread board ends have been installed…..3 aprons matched up to the 4th in width…mortise jig is set up, ready for tomorrow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Go Army!

Maybe tomorrow I can get something done in the shop?


----------



## rhybeka

Have a shot at a 250$ Nova Comet II.


----------



## Gene01

Might take the day off. Worked long and hard yesterday. Don't need the OT pay.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning folks. Day 2 of working with oak (leaves). Hope to finish today. According to the neighbor, this yard hasn't ever been cleaned. Just allowed to pile up. Bought new large leaf blower for this, worth every penny. Snow by noon, gotta hit the workload.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How much snow are ya gittin' Monte???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been busy next door with my in-laws house, in the process of guttin' the bathroom, the kitchen will be next on the agenda…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like Monte may get 6" of snow. I'm happy for ya Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess they're not movin in right away…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yer making a mess at the in-laws house?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill jinxed me, snowing too hard to blow leaves


----------



## bigblockyeti

I moved south just to get away from the snow and woke up this morning to freezing rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Yeti, you were successful. You got away from the snow. Now you only have freezing rain to deal with.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' piece of dirt Yeti….. (well, it would be if it wasn't covered in ice)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yer making a mess at the in-laws house?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm makin' a BIG mess…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you can come over and give me a hand since ya ain't back to work yet…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….can I just Hibernate until Spring gets here?

Colder than the rearend of a Siberian Bat…..any temps below 50 degrees should be banned….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody have an idea on repairing a hardwood floor, besides rip and replace???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those big gals suggest that some wood has disappeared, I'm guessing due to rot. It's been wet a lot. My thought is sand it out and then fill with some dyed epoxy and then stain and refinish.


----------



## bandit571

Flooring gaps were usually stuffed with Oakum….has a bit more give than epoxy…You can buy a roll of the stuff at most plumbing supply stores. Stuff the gaps full with a putty knife..sand the flooring down…finish as needed..

Not too sure about that dark spot…...maybe a bit of bleach to spot repair?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Anybody have an idea on repairing a hardwood floor, besides rip and replace???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ummm…. Carpet???


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubby neighbors! Jim will be here another day. He had two episodes of chest pain yesterday and he gets short of breath with very little exertion. The big boss doctor said his heart is good now, so they are switching focus to his lungs. Will try him tonight on CPAP without supplemental oxygen. Keep smiling and building/mess making. We love y'all!


----------



## DonBroussard

Good news on Jim's heart. Let's hope the breathing issues will get better as his heart gets stronger. Are his blood oxygen levels within normal range?

During the strong rain yesterday, Nannette found water dripping from the ceiling in her craft room. I went up in the attic and found the leak. I didn't expect to see that the leak was where there is no roof penetration. When the rain stopped, I went outside to see if there was anything obvious with the metal roof, and all looks normal. No turned up edges and no loose or missing screws. We've been in this house for over three years and have not had this issue before. I'm puzzled. We had to remove all the ceiling tiles and throw them out. The staple removal process and clean up took longer than the tile removal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was it a blowing rain? What's the roof pitch and what size is your ridge cap? Is there a gasket under the cap?


----------



## CFrye

Don, he does fine with supplemental oxygen right now, but his O2 level drops into the 80's without the extra. So if it does that tonight while he's asleep, they will arrange for him to have extra O2 at home.


----------



## bandit571

COPD?

I suppose I should get up out of this chair…have a sammich for lunch….then head to the Dungeon Shop….

Working on a way to attach drawer runners….without them showing up to the outside…..Stay tuned for that…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, first I agree with Randy. Second choice is fillers. Plenty of new choices that contractors use.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Was it a blowing rain? What's the roof pitch and what size is your ridge cap? Is there a gasket under the cap?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill - There were 20 mph gusts during the rain but that's not unusual. Roof pitch is about 4:12. Ridge cap looks about 12" on each side of the peak. No idea about gaskets. The roof was installed 15-20 years ago but Mom can't find any documents related to the installation. It might actually still be under warranty but no proof of that either.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

The third day in a row with mid 40's, all sunshine and no wind. Monte moved the wrong direction I think.

Glad the heart is good Candy. Hope the breathing problems get fixed. Hoping for the best for you all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy's carpet idea would be my choice, the damage was found after pulling the old carpet out. It is from many years of dogs peeing in those spots…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, glad to hear the heart is doin' fine. Give him a BIG kiss and tell him it's from bandit, that'll kick start the lungs…..


----------



## Festus56

I would go with the carpet idea or fill the cracks and put a laminate on top.


----------



## Gene01

Great news about Jim's heart. Hope they're able to help with the breathing.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to Harbor Freight Tools….
Anyone need anything???


----------



## mojapitt

> I m off to Harbor Freight Tools….
> Anyone need anything???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Table saw
Jointer
Belt sander
Routers 
Mitre saw
Hand tools


----------



## bandit571

Mortises are chopped…took 3 hours to do 8….have a dry fit going on..

Apparently…when the craftsman circular saw fell onto the floor the other day….blade guard was bent and cracked…looks like I will be looking for a new saw…someday…

Film at 2300…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, glad to hear the heart is doin fine. Give him a BIG kiss and tell him it s from bandit, that ll kick start the lungs…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, he said "They don't make an emisis basin big enough for that!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I wooda grabbed them items for you….
However, your skills deserve better than HFT machinery!!!

I did pick up this, for me….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, I've got some welding for ya to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bring it on over….
I need the practice….
Might as well ruin your stuff….
Before I build my stuff!!!


----------



## bandit571

New jaws are waiting for the install…









Maybe after the Project gets done, eh?









Dry fit…all 8 mortises are done….time to do some bead work..









As soon as I can build a jig …or three…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish I could say that sounds good Randy, but it doesn't sound very good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
So, you're saying that was an offer….
You could refuse!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

At this point…..yes Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

What if I came your way….
to ruin your stuff???


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Nice lookin piece of dirt Yeti….. (well, it would be if it wasn t covered in ice)
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's all my mom's work, she used to be a landscape architect and now gets to work on her own stuff exclusively.
My dirt used to look like this:









and this:









and after some jack*** wanna be contractor went in and started clearing without my permission it now looks like this:









and this:









My wife was in tears when she saw what they had done to ~60 healthy trees we were planning on saving as we carefully had a competent contractor build around them. Now we're closing on a house tomorrow that's bigger than what we were going to build but definitely puts building on the back burner for at least 6 years. She's indicated she might just want to sell it. This guy's going to be in for the shock of his life when he sees what it's going to cost to replace ~60 deciduous and evergreen trees ranging between 12' & 60' tall!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can come over and play Randy. I'm sure I've got some steel I don't need.

Yeti, that sucks. I cried when the tornado took down so many of my trees.


----------



## bandit571

Paying the price…of going back to the shop…..beads are done…Legs are planed and sanded smooth..from this..









To this…









Aprons and legs all have the beads done….then ran this contraption..









Set up to cut a 45 degree…









To make the corner blocks..









IF I wanted.. I could have made them all the same size…









#2,#3, #4 were a tad larger…pilot holes, then another handtool..









Countersinks…

Back is sore…legs are crampy….done for the night..I hope..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That sucks Yeti, I'd hate to think about someone coming in and wiping out my dirt in the woods…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I wish I could say that sounds good Randy, but it doesn't sound very good.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh come on Bill, help a brother out…..


----------



## Gene01

It's not too early to wish a Merry Christmas for everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gene, I need all the Christmas wish I can git. I did start my shopping Friday with a new camera fer Debbie, now I gotta figure out everyone else…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s not too early to wish a Merry Christmas for everyone.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's pretty early Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I struggle to not be ignorant with people who ask stupid questions about my ads. My ad has a picture of 2×6's. It says 2×6x8. This morning I got a message that says, 2×6 by ? Then he says they look like 2×4. I want to sell stuff, but I also want to say, "did you read the damn ad?"


----------



## Gene01

> It s not too early to wish a Merry Christmas for everyone.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> It's pretty early Gene.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


At least I waited until after Halloween.


----------



## mojapitt

> At least I waited until after Halloween.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's true, any time after Labor Day is possible


----------



## mojapitt

What do y'all think of this?

https://richmond.craigslist.org/tls/d/porter-cable-power-tools/6763306397.html


----------



## DanKrager

Bill, you could tell the customer that the 2×6 has 2×4 packed inside. That's why it costs more because it costs extra to pack them in there.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte if you're lucky the batteries may still have a charge or just plan on out right replacing them. PC is generally a decent name still. They look pretty worn for just being a homeowner set…or I just take better care of my tools than most 

@Bill there is a Nova Comet II lathe for sale in my area on FB Marketplace for $250. an acquaintance of mine started asking him questions about the lathe because he's a bit more knowledgeable and I reached out to set up an appointment to swap money and tool with the guy (since he's an hour away from me). I asked him if Tuesday at 3:30 would work and he said yes if I still have it. I was a bit upset after all the effort but told him that was fine with it being the holidays. Not sure if he'll text me tomorrow to tell me if we're still meeting or not. Makes me want to spend the extra money and buy retail.

alright, better get back to the job I'm paid to do!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Dan K. May try that next.

Monte, sadly, it's probably not worth buying all new batteries. Maybe if you can get LiThium batteries to go with the set. I did that with my 18 volt dewalt.

Beka, I've had people like that. I drove an hour to pick something up. On my way the guy called me and told me he just sold it. He knew I was on my way with the money. Luckily for my buyers, I will hold things for them.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Nicad batteries I would stay away from them. Lowes has that same kit on sale for $199 or $299 20v lithium.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
By the time you pay for replacement batteries….
You would probably be close to purchasing a new set….
That would come with a full warranty!


----------



## ssnvet

> What do y'all think of this?
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/tls/d/porter-cable-power-tools/6763306397.html
> - Monte Pittman


I have an old 12 volt PC cordless drill that I used for a decade and loved… but the NiCad batteries on that set are likely fried and the cost of replacements will match the cost of buying a new set.

Now's the time to buy new cordless power tools, as the Christmas specials at Home Depot are typically the best prices of the year.


----------



## DIYaholic

A wise choice would be RIDGID tools….
Once registered, they come with a limited lifetime warranty….
That includes FREE replacement batteries!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> What do y'all think of this?
> 
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/tls/d/porter-cable-power-tools/6763306397.html
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte,

I've got the 1/2" drill, the impact, the circ saw, a detail sander and a charger. Yes it is a NiCd system but batteries are still available. If you're using them in the shop, probably fine, as a professional set, probably not. There is newer more powerful, lighter, longer lasting gear available. When my stuff finally dies I'm switching to Makita.

That gear is probably from the mid to late pre-teen 2000s.

I can't tell you how many TVs the impact has hung, or how many screws it's driven, but it's been a workhorse. The drill is torquey on low speed, but is a slow spinner on high speed. Batteries are heavy, but robust. Both the drill and the impact have taken spills a number of times off the 6 foot ladder and not exploded.

Charger does it's work in about an hour. Make sure you fully discharge the batteries as they are subject to "memory" effect.

I'm happy with what I have, but if I had to do it over again, I'd get lithium.


----------



## CFrye

> ...I want to sell stuff, but I also want to say, "did you read the damn ad?"
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmm sounds like Andy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, that does remind me of someone we all know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, a friend is a traveling nurse and she is going to live in this 2011 Mercedes Sprinter that they converted. Looks pretty neat.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DIYaholic

That's my plan, kind-sorta….
Except a Mercedes Sprinter diesel is more expensive to repair….
Than a gasoline Dodge Ram ProMaster!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I fired up my Predator 3500 watt inverter generator….
It started right up, with the electric start.
Tested it under a 10 amp load….
All was good and all the outlets work.
It ran continuous for about two hours….
except when I shut it down….
to try the pull start….
Restarted with one pull.

Now I get to unbox my Vulcan MIGMax 215 dual voltage MIG welder.
Once I get a tank of shielding gas….
I can really put the generator through its paces!!!


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya….errands for the Boss this morning…and a free lunch….I also picked up a couple packs of screws…

Glue up has been done…









Corner blocks installed..
.








Letting it sit, until tomorrow..









Vise was worked on..









After the table is done..I can do the rest of the rebuild..


----------



## CFrye

> Hey Randy, a friend is a traveling nurse and she is going to live in this 2011 Mercedes Sprinter that they converted. Looks pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Great looking conversion, Bill! I know nurses are reported to have exceptional bladders, but where is the potty?


----------



## mojapitt

So the guy that helped me cut a lot of wood on the sawmill and then bought my sawmill just called. He's been storing all his slabs in 3 storage units. He went 10 days ago to get some for a sale only to find his key didn't work. Upon finding the manager they said he was behind on rent so they were cleared and re-rented. After his initial hissy, he got his receipts to show he in fact was paid a year in advance. So they said they would give him the units back, but weren't liable for the about 8,000 board feet of wood that's missing. They just "gave" it to some guy. According to the maintenance guy, took 2 days to remove the wood. So he's filed a claim against the property that just happens to be up for sale. Ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I had nothing to do with the conversion. I just saw what they had done and thought of Randy.

Monte, of course they're gonna say they're not responsible, but of course they're responsible. It's like dump trucks that say, not responsible for stuff that falls out of them. Of course they're responsible. It's loose cargo.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, sounds like he made a pretty good sale…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... but where is the potty?
> 
> - CFrye


Most conversions use a small composting toilet, that discreetly stores away….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> .... but where is the potty?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Most conversions use a small composting toilet, that discreetly stores away….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Also known as a bucket.

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> Also known as a bucket.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


So true, many a people just use a bucket….
Some just use public restrooms….
Guess they have to hold it when the stores are closed!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Festus56

> .... but where is the potty?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Most conversions use a small composting toilet, that discreetly stores away….
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Also known as a bucket.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


We have one of these in our converted cargo trailer / Poor-Mans Toyhauler. Garbage bag and some kitty litter will get you through the night.

Luggable Loo Portable 5 Gallon Toilet


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte and I thought my day sucked. WOW!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, sounds like it's time for a lawyer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have the luggable loo at the Task Force. Everybody gets issued a kit which includes the liner and toilet paper and maybe some hand sanitizer.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…. been busy and then sick and now better… and now busy again…

Candy.. thinking of Jim. Hope the docs can find out what's causing his low O2 levels and that he heals soon.

Aba-daba-daba-dab… that's all folks.


----------



## Festus56

Good morning All,

Nice 40ish sunny but windy day here.

Getting some done on the toybox / bench today. It is for my Great Niece for Christmas.


----------



## CFrye

There's no place like *HOME* and that is where we are! 
Thank the Lord!!


----------



## Gene01

Any diagnosis of a treatable malady?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That bench is looking very nice Mark.
Welcome Jim and Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good news for Jim and you Candy


----------



## mojapitt

This is what I got instead of the Craigslist tools


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice trim router, Monte! I need one of those…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks just like my porter cable trim router.


----------



## mudflap4869

Even in a fancy hospital they wouldn't let me use their bathroom. A half gallon plastic jug is what they gave me. And the FOOD (?), it was horrid and skimpy. Back at home the BOB found some frozen pasta and cooked it up. I think that she learned to cook at the hospital.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear from ya Jim.


----------



## CFrye

The first pic is where they did the heart cath in his right radial artery. The second one is one of the spots they drew blood and (where the cotton ball fragment is) is where his IV was in his left AC (bend of his elbow).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cathy was thru radial and not femoral? Interesting.


----------



## bandit571

^ BTDT….Just got "done" in the shop…5 hours worth….

Film @2300 hrs…what's for Lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease…for now









Finger Joint drawer…









Kicker and the drawer runners/guides installed










Was one of "them days" Bandsaw blade also broke…


----------



## CFrye

> Cathy was thru radial and not femoral? Interesting.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


yeah, kinda surprised me, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn it….who's Cathy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My woodworking is moving walls and rebuilding rooms…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This Stumpy thread has come full circle, I'm building with tubafores again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Love what you've done with the place.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, in order to save space, I had to put the toilet on the wall…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad you are back in the room Jim.

Monte I have that same router. Use it almost daily. I have the plunge base and the round base that will accept template guides for it also. Works great.

At least you are getting something accomplished Bandit and Marty. Two trips across town to the lumberyard today cut into my production.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, in order to save space, I had to put the toilet on the wall…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Usually that's called a urinal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bill, in order to save space, I had to put the toilet on the wall…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Usually that's called a urinal.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


ROFLMAO


----------



## rhybeka

holy moly Marty! maybe you can salvage some of those 2x's and sell them as antique wood? 

YAY! Jim and Candy are home! /happydance/

Guess I better get to work!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…

*Hey Jim*.... glad you are home and hope you're chasing Candy around the shop in no time.

Shop time last night consisted of making my last pen (FINALLY!). I was very happy to brake down the lathe set up an box up my remaining pen blanks and kits.

I've glued up a turning blank from some 8/4 Cherry (at least I think it's Cherry… it came from random hardwood cant stock I bought a couple summers ago at work). I'm going to have a go at turning a pepper grinder next…

Since this is Mainiac land, I thought I'd go with a lighthouse theme…


----------



## Gene01

Matt, that's gonna be a cool set of shakers.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..when BOTH eyes are finally opened, may write up another Blog Chapter….


----------



## mudflap4869

Don't want make a habit of that procedure. Right arm throbs from the barbed wire they used to put the stint in. 
I can lift a spoon or fork any time, but RATS, they limit what I may lift with them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My Mother sent me a text message asking for a picture from Iraq where I was doing something productive. Have no idea why so I sent her this: Let's see how that works out.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Maybe post that on "Youtube"? ( "I rode the waves down in Africa..")


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy All!

*Pics to come later tonight*

I'm building one of the knife kits from Woodcraft for a Christmas gift for my brother in law. The scales are Bloodwood and the knife and handles look and feel fantastic so far.

I sanded to 1000 grit before starting the finish.

I have two thin coats of Tung Oil on the scales so far, and lots more to go. My question is this, as I've never used Tung Oil on a tool, how durable is it? I know he's not likely to re-oil it over time, so should I encapsulate it in lacquer or poly? If I leave it at just Tung Oil, will the oil from hands and harvests be enough to keep it hydrated?

By the way, the actual knife is a stamped 440C stainless and it comes presharpened. Overall I'm impressed with the quality of the kit. The sheath is black leather, and the stitching is tight. The handle snap is solid and has good retention.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe post that on "Youtube"? ( "I rode the waves down in Africa..")
> 
> - bandit571


ROFL


----------



## firefighterontheside

WBBN, I suspect your mother expected nothing less from you.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..not too much got done, today..









Drawer got grooved, got the bottom panel made ( 3 tries?) and it all got glued up…

Leaves no room on the bench for…









Have the tabletop to do, as soon as the drawer get finished up..









2" radius…need to "cut some corners" Top needs a good flattening and decide which is the "show face" of the panel…


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, will that table top go through your doorways?

Just checking.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

IF I can get through the doors…it will too…top is 40" long…but only 16" wide…table stands just under 18" tall.

Grandson has decided on a colour…..a Gray or a dark stain…hmmm, well, it IS his table….


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike just remember it is a knife handle and you don't want it slick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'll set he antique tubafores aside fer ya, when ya picken 'em up???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made Menards smile today when I swiped my card fer house parts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found a set of these Harmen wood carving chisels while cleaning out the barn, 'lil bitty [email protected][email protected]…..


----------



## bandit571

Monte: You still missing that tape measure, and the pencil?









I might have a lead on where they are….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I suspect your mother expected nothing less from you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You know it, but my Dad loves it! She shows it to him, he laughs she gets mad. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Monte: You still missing that tape measure, and the pencil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a lead on where they are….
> 
> - bandit571


OR HERE:


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike just remember it is a knife handle and you don t want it slick.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks Lloyd. It has a real nice feel in the hand and doesn't feel like it's too slick. The photos don't do the Bloodwood justice. There is much more red in person.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks nice Mike. Ever make grips for a 1911?


----------



## mojapitt

Bloodwood is very red, hard and heavy.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, those look like for doing details on your masterpieces.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, no I have never done grips, but it's something I want to try. I did refinish the stock on an old Winchester .22. It turned out much better than I thought.

Monte,
You are correct about the heavy part. I was stunned at the weight those two pieces of wood added to the knife blank. It is a pretty hard wood too. I replaced the blade on my old Ryobi bandsaw before I got started so cutting wasn't too bad. Sanding on the other hand was slow going. I thought I'd never get the handles shaped.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to make some to give the Springfield a different look, though I like the cocobolo it came with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally gonna measure for the bed I'm gonna build. Been waiting while they were out of town. Haven't even been able to do any drawing until I have some measurements.


----------



## bandit571

MikeinSTL: I was always taught to use a piece of glass to shape a wooden handle. Easy enough to "sharpen", just cut a new line. Can be cut to match about any profile…within reason….

Drawer is out of the clamps, cleaned up…almost fitted..still a bit sticky…now has a knob installed. Bench has been cleared off….going plop the table top on it….and "grind" it flat…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy day in the shop then had a Christmas dinner for the local woodturners club tonight. Hoping I can get everything done by next week.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was always taught to use a piece of glass to shape a wooden handle. Easy enough to "sharpen", just cut a new line. Can be cut to match about any profile…within reason….
> 
> - bandit571


I promise you if I tried this method, blood, sutures, a large ER bill and 100 tons of choice verbal in two languages would happen. And not necessarily in that order.

LOL


----------



## Mike_in_STL

WBBN that has me laughing. I agree, and I don't have any extra glass laying around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whhhhhho tttturned offfff the heat outttttssside???
Th-th-th-thermmmmmmmommmmmmeter readsssss 3 degrees….
& it ain't even offfffffficialllllly wintttter ye-ye-yetttttt….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's 3' here also. However, mine is centigrade so it's not a big deal.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Hope it's not Friday, otherwise I forgot to take out the garbage.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's Thursday???


----------



## ssnvet

> My question is this, as I ve never used Tung Oil on a tool, how durable is it?
> - MikeinSTL


In my very limited experience (I used Tung Oil on a fiddle bow bread knife and a bagel knife) Tung Oil is not very durable at all. Looked great for a month and then looked like there was no finish there at all.

Your knives look great. I have done a couple small projects in blood wood and like working with it a lot (it turns verywell) but it will soon turn brown. Nature of the beast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's thursday. Luckily my son took out the garbage.
Mike, I would think that as long as the knife doesn't go thru the dishwasher, like my steak knives do, it will be fine with a very occasional recoat of tuna oil. I wouldn't put any finish over it.
Time to start drawing a bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Tuna oil?


----------



## Mean_Dean

The Oregon Zoo has a new goat-Bruce Wayne! (He's on the right.)










Here's the link to the story.


----------



## Festus56

> Tuna oil?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds fishy to me!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm…wake me up when St. Paddy's Day gets here…


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean he's ADORABLE!!! we have a new baby elephant at the Cbus zoo  name TBD

I'm ready for some shop time. I need to make a marker holder for the wife. I don't want her spending $60 on one.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch!
Turkey & Cheese on Wheat, with Frisch's Sauce….

Have a table top to flatten…anyone want to help?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Tuna oil?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Sounds fishy to me!
> 
> - Festus56


I might have to resort to catfish oil as we're here in Mid-West… I guess I could get a can of tuna and use the oil out of it. LOL.

I'll let my brother in law know that he can bring it over whenever we need to apply another coat of oil. I'm sure it will see occasional use, and not be a EDC knife.

I hope we get to use it in Arkansas, at the end of January, when we go to close out the duck season.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta love auto correct. Tuna oil might be ok, but dont tell anyone I told you to use it.


----------



## DS

"It wouldn't be a normal work week if I weren't asked to defy the laws of physics at least once."

I actually heard these words coming out of my mouth just a few minutes ago.

Rocket science at least works within the laws of physics… cabinetry, on the other hand, is anyone's guess.
I swear rocket science is easier than woodworking, just for this alone.


----------



## DS

"I'm sorry ma'am, anti-gravity hinges haven't been invented yet…"


----------



## mojapitt

DS, they think that if they can draw it on paper you can make it happen in real life.


----------



## bandit571

Top has been flattened down enough to install onto the table base….drawer works..leave it at that…


----------



## ssnvet

> "I m sorry ma am, anti-gravity hinges haven t been invented yet…"
> - DS


I often look at sketches done by either our customers, or our own sales peeps and have to question "so where are we sourcing the infanitely strong magic sticky tape that's going to join these parts together?"

Or… If they want every panel of the crate (top, sides and ends) to all fold up / be removeable / be collapseable, how are they going to be strong enough to contain a 1,000 lb. machine?

At some point in the process, we need to nail, screw or bolt something to something else…. otherwise it's just a pile of sticks.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My wife, occupation Interior Designer, with the corresponding degree, routinely says, I just draw it, you figure out how to make it happen… I go to the wood shop and cry.


----------



## bandit571

Pile of sticks…









At least the drawer works..









Top was a little out of flat..to start today..









Worked on it..









Had to cut some corners, though..









Later….had to cut them again..









Got things about done..









Need to sand the top a bit more…need a new sanding belt…
Almost 30 photos for a Blog….when I can get it wrote up…


----------



## DS

> My wife, occupation Interior Designer, with the corresponding degree, routinely says, I just draw it, you figure out how to make it happen… I go to the wood shop and cry.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I think your wife may work for some of our clients!

;-O


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DS, they think that if they can draw it on paper you can make it happen in real life.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


"What the mind can conceive and believe, and the heart desire, you can achieve."

― Norman Vincent Peale


----------



## bandit571

Seems one of those extra thick shavings got stuck….in my ring finger…left a hole, too

Remembering something about.."the Impossible just takes a little longer.."


----------



## bandit571

Just hanging out









Made a mess, today









Trash can is almost full…may be able to roast some hotdogs…by the weekend..


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day mates….
& 'appy Fridaze!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's been raining for about 24 hours straight. Yuck. Dry in the shop though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….dreary, ugly day outside..upper 30s….Boss seems to want to go shopping…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho Nubbahs…. and HAPPY FRIDAY !!

Hope you all have a fine weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. I think I will.


----------



## ssnvet

> "What the mind can conceive and believe, and the heart desire, you can achieve."
> ― Norman Vincent Peale
> - woodbutcherbynight


Like time travel? Anti-gravity boots? or Warp drive?
:^p

"God has ordained that His creation will be governed by a set of principles. God's principles are both the physical laws that define the universe and the moral precepts that define right and wrong."

William Landon


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did a bit of assembly for the bed build. The foot end corners have been glued together and mortises cut with a 1/2" bit at the router table. It wasn't happy about cutting 1" mortises in one pass, but I'm impatient. My my lockmiter set is not big enough for the 1 1/4" legs, so plain old miter with glue it is.


----------



## diverlloyd

> DS, they think that if they can draw it on paper you can make it happen in real life.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte I have heard that from so many engineers, I thought it was part of the curriculum. The best is when the say look it works on paper. Then they come back with a new print with their new (your) idea on it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I have a set of servalite bfr-4 4"bed rail hardware. If they are what you are looking for I will send them to you.

















They are 4 1/8"x 5/8"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could actually use those AJ. Thanks.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ debating on what to pack for class tomorrow. the description leaves it a bit lacking.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping, bill paying completed…had sunshine for lunch….then the sun went and hid..again….now we have sprinkles..

Bill: Would a Tongue & Groove joint have worked?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I a I'll send them out to you.


----------



## bandit571

Top has been beltsanded


Code:


 50 grit, used a 1/3 sheet in-line sander

 80 and 120 grit…1/4 sheet sander @ 120 and 220 grit….one coat of Minwax Dark Walnut brushed on…then wiped down..letting that dry overnight…will see about some Clear Gloss Poly tomorrow….

6 month license plates cost almost as much as a 12 month? 45 day tags are about done…getting the 6 month plates tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt

Never heard of 6 month plates. Mine are for 2 years.


----------



## Gene01

> Never heard of 6 month plates. Mine are for 2 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Same here in AZ. When a vehicle gets so old…25 years old, I think, you can get forever plates. Can get those for a trailer regardless of age.


----------



## bandit571

Plates are from now until my birthday in May….prorated…then, in May, I just renew them…

I could get the US Army plates…but they are a "Specialty Plate" that you have to buy each year…$40 at least…and ..NO, they don't give you a 10% discount at the DMV…

Some still think that Abe Lincoln was my Driver's Ed Teacher…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Never heard of 6 month plates. Mine are for 2 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Same here in AZ. When a vehicle gets so old…25 years old, I think, you can get forever plates. Can get those for a trailer regardless of age.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Same here in Oregon-plates are renewed for 2 years. Car has to pass DEQ emissions test, and you can get your new tags right there after passing the test. 2016 and newer cars don't even need to go through DEQ any longer.


----------



## bandit571

There was a house fire at a friend of our's place…..11 yr old brat, bored waiting on the school bus, spilled a gas can all over their front porch…and lit it with a lighter…..Quincy, OH Fire Department was on the corner of that street….

Friends are on a cruise….coming back to a fire-gutted house….by the kid next door…

BTW: his 6 yr old brother "Ratted" him out at school….County Mounties were soon talking to both kids…


----------



## bandit571

How about a PIP of that table?









Still smelling up the shop, right now..









When was the last time you saw one of these sanders…?









1/3 sheet, can run in a straight line, or, flip that switch, and go in orbital motion…









Waiting on the clear gloss poly….and see how the colour looks…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit that is a work of art!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill: Would a Tongue & Groove joint have worked?
> 
> - bandit571


The top of that joint would have shown. I didn't want that.


----------



## 000

> When was the last time you saw one of these sanders…?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 sheet, can run in a straight line, or, flip that switch, and go in orbital motion…
> 
> - bandit571


I used to have one of those way back in the late 70's, early 80's?
I didn't think anybody else ever knew of them…lol
Mine had a plastic gear that striped and would only perform one function, don't remember which one though.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking table, Bandit. 
That sander should be re introduced by someone. That's a good idea.


----------



## therealSteveN

All I can say is it takes HUGE Cajones to post a pic of yourself in such a compromised situation.

Applauds the firefighter on the side guy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost warm here this morning before it gets daylight. 47° and supposed to only get to low 50's.

Bandit I had a sander like that. Used the straight line motion the most until it quit and parts were more than a new one.

Hope to get the finish sprayed on the bench / chest today. Got the stain on yesterday finally. Not my favorite color stain but it is what the rest of the kids furniture is. That is the last of the Christmas stuff. Have a garden bench to build then I can start on the shop upgrade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> All I can say is it takes HUGE Cajones to post a pic of yourself in such a compromised situation.
> 
> Applauds the firefighter on the side guy.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Not sure what you're referring to SteveN.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you said that Bill. I went back trying to find a picture of you in a compromising position. I thought maybe you and Marty did something.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, now I think he was talking about Woodbutcher.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally got my laser going and made this sign for a friend.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the way you used the wood grain as part of the scene


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was trying. If I were better at lining things up I could have done better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut a tenon on one end of the bed rail and fit it to the mortise. Three more to do.


----------



## CFrye

Y'all make having a laser look really appealing!


----------



## bandit571

Weather here is cold, wet, windy…and dark….Van has new plates!....usual luck, front screws for the plate were #3 phillips, the back plate? 5/16" hex heads,,,,cordless drill was along, used it for both.

Varnish and a brush or two have been bought. I don't do "wipe-on" finishes….as for spraying? IF you want to spray any finish in the same closed space with a gas furnace, and a gas water heater…..I don't think I will.

IF the Dungeon Creek isn't running…I may try a coat of clear gloss poly…tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Having a 3 Finger of TGI Friday's Mudslide…..1st coat of varnish is on the coffee table…let that sit overnight..

IF one uses a router, one can make Stopped Tongue & Groove joints…works very nicely for corner joints…or bread board ends.. You can stop both about an inch away from the ends..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's essentially what I did. One inch deep.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ...as for spraying? IF you want to spray any finish in the same closed space with a gas furnace, and a gas water heater…..I don t think I will.
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, lets avoid the burning the house down and it seemed like a good idea at the time thing.

LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Spent most of the day making the lighthouse pepper grinder… I almost trashed it twice when I threw it off the lathe, but was able to recover.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's other "woodworking" project.


----------



## mojapitt

Both look great Matt


----------



## Gene01

Two beautiful projects, Matt. You gonna make a matching salt shaker?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pepper mill is cool. Hopefully it grinds pepper better than mine. Mine basically just breaks each peppercorn in half and drops it on your food.
I need to put up our Christmas tree, but theres no wood involved.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had someone who wanted to buy scraps of wood from me to make pens. I told her I'd give her a whole bunch of scraps if she made a few pens for me. I'm gonna have her make a pen out of Hackberry and one out of sweet gum.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye…wet ground is now frozen…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Peppermill looks great, Matt!

You're other woodworking project looks great, too!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Top of the morning to ye…wet ground is now frozen…
> 
> - bandit571


Nice, and slick…

LOL


----------



## Gene01

Ground is cold enough to freeze but, no moisture in it. After all, it is Aridzona. 
Halfway through shop reorganization. No more big projects. Getting too old.


----------



## bandit571

Looks and feels like a old Sherlock Holmes movie outside…

Might be about time to post this as a Project?









Grain "popped" a little bit..









Brought it upstairs, and out of the way in the shop….


----------



## Gene01

Very nice table, Bandit. The legs, breadboard ends and the exposed box joints are awesome. I really like it all.


----------



## ssnvet

> Two beautiful projects, Matt. You gonna make a matching salt shaker?
> - Gene Howe


I have the hardware kit with ceramic grinder for sea salt but don't think I'll get that done in time for Christmas


----------



## ssnvet

I have another gift project on the lathe …..


----------



## bandit571

I guess the Coffee Table Project will be the last project of the 2018 season….other than the bench vise rebuild…

Will take a little time off, recharge me and the shop a while…while I figure out what sort of projects for next year I may try to do….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, morning… Where'd the weekend go???


----------



## mojapitt

> Um, morning… Where d the weekend go???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think it went left and we turned right


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...while I figure out what sort of projects for next year I may try to do….
> 
> - bandit571


If you can figure out how to make the summer longer, I'd like the plans fer that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, aren't you retired? Every day is a weekend to you


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm startin' ta feel like you, I haven't seen the inside of my shop in 2 weeks…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is the remodel going? Rapped up by Christmas?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie made me git up and go Christmas shopping with her Saturday morning, I tried ta tell her I was skipping it this year but it wouldn't fly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How is the remodel going? Rapped up by Christmas?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Which year are we talkin'???


----------



## mojapitt

I had to take Lena shopping yesterday also. Makes ya hate humanity by the time yer finished.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started putting the sub-floor back in last night so I can rough in the plumbing on both bathrooms. Maybe someday I can build some new cabinets for them…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Morning all!

picked up my 100BF of maple yesterday… it's spalted and had some worm holes but it is GORGEOUS! I almost feel guilty for making it into a workbench.

@Bandit that coffee table is neat 

Looking at Shelix heads and cringing at the price.

alright -time to get back to it.


----------



## mudflap4869

I am connected to an O2 concentrator and 50 feet of hose 24/7, so that limits my to the inside of the house most of the time. If I go out I have to drag an O2 tank with me. 90% blockage of a main heart artery and 30% of another caused me great discomfort and constant exhaustion. Now most of the pain is gone, but I still can't walk more than 300 feet without darn near passing out and gasping for breath. I am paying for all the wild living of my youth. I did everything short of diet and exercise over the years to maintain my health, so why did this happen to me? Smoking, booze and lots of fat food couldn't possibly have had anything to do with it. !!! It must be Candy that caused it all. She is trying to collect the insurance! Well, the joke is on her, I left it all to Lowe's an Home Depot.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday….about says it all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, were they able to clear the blockage with the cath?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sold all my 2×6s that I had finally. It was at great discount, but I'm happy to be free of them.


----------



## ssnvet

> I had to take Lena shopping yesterday also. Makes ya hate humanity by the time yer finished.
> - Monte Pittman


Not exactly the reason for the season now is it?

:^p

Want to feel better about the state of human society? Spend more time with your dog!

:^D

Tonight is the big game! My Purple Peeps play the Gold team for the (inflatable) Stanley Cup. One of our best players is out of town for work, so this promises to be an intense game…. I need to see my hockey shrink and say some Zen chants so I can have peace and harmony and stay out fo the penalty box.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I had to take Lena shopping yesterday also. Makes ya hate humanity by the time yer finished.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I had to take myself Christmas shopping today….
After overflowing my cart with gifts….
I proceeded to the checkout, where I promptly asked for a manager.
Not to complain, but to see if I could get a discount….
So that I could go get more presents.
After explaining myself to the manager….
she said there was nothing she could do! ;(
So I paid for my purchase, walked out of the store….
& dropped my entire purchase in the "Toys for Kids" donation barrel….
With that, my Christmas shopping is done!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very honorable Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

> Very honorable Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not really….
More practical….
I didn't have to think about what cheesey gifts to get my relatives….
& I didn't have to wrap said presents.
Nor do I need to pack & ship and deal with a trip to the USPS.
My relatives are all adults & Christmas should be all about the kids!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I had someone who wanted to buy scraps of wood from me to make pens. I told her I'd give her a whole bunch of scraps if she made a few pens for me. I'm gonna have her make a pen out of Hackberry and one out of sweet gum.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What does the bark of your hackberry look like Bill? Down here everyone refers to what is essentially the same wood (I don't know the exact difference) as sugarberry which my brief research only shows growing in a different area though I'm fairly certain they are actually different.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I decided to burn some little faces of my dogs for Cindy for Christmas. I set the resolution to 1.0. Man is that taking forever. Probably won't do that again.
Yeti, hackberry on the small trees and branches has smooth bark with warts. As the trunk gets bigger it becomes all warts. This one is behind my shop.


----------



## CFrye

I'm sure your dogs will appreciate your not doing it again! 
EDIT: oh, you said OF not ON! Nevermind.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-We felled a hackberry in 2009, and we found the grain to be rather plain. It was more of a bleached look than "regular" wood-like the difference between turkey and beef.


----------



## TedW

This is going to be my new shop

Walking into the shop









could be the paint room









Left end of long blue bench









Right end of long blue bench and a window









Big space under the stairs









Stumpy, you can make one of these for your show! 









Exiting the shop, that other door goes outside









But if you look to the right….. Storage! (and a boiler)









A better look at the boiler. It's a very nice boiler.









And more storage









I'm going to fix the ceilings and soundproof as much as I can, as I'm back to having a tenant above the shop. She works nights so I can make noise pretty late. The property belongs to my same landlord. I'm just finishing up remodelling the apartment above it, then the 2nd floor tenant (who works nights) will move into it and I will begin demolition on the 2nd and 3rd floor. So basically, I'm booked solid for the winter working right above my new shop where I can make dust and noise after work. Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Ted


----------



## bandit571

Diced up Smoked Sausage + Diced up Mushrooms+ Rice + GARLIC + Eggs….fry up in a skillet with a bit of oil, pepper and salt…until happy, happy….add a handful of shredded cheese..= Supper…


----------



## bandit571

TED ! You calling the place the Dungeon Shop West?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice space Ted.


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks roomy, Ted. Are you going to miss having your tools in your kitchen?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well, the joke is on her, I left it all to Lowe s an Home Depot.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Hold on to it Jim, make her go first…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Debbie made me git up and go Christmas shopping with her Saturday morning, I tried ta tell her I was skipping it this year but it wouldn t fly…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


ROFL, says the guy that has not been Christmas shopping since 2011.


----------



## CFrye

> Well, the joke is on her, I left it all to Lowe s an Home Depot.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> Hold on to it Jim, make her go first…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


First to Lowe's or Home Depot? Lowe's is closer, but Home Depot almost always has at least one board of curly maple!
Butcher, have you finished the shuttle to cargo ship conversion?
Ted! New table saw?


----------



## Gene01

A bit of nostalgia for you smoke eaters.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I think you'd like some of the maple I picked up  If there was more money around I'd go get another 100bf!

being told WE have to run errands on Saturday to finish gift shopping. That sounds fun three days before Christmas. Ugh.

Picking up the supplies to make a marker holder for the wife. I should come in about half the cost of the one she found online

@Matt how did the game go?


----------



## Gene01

> @Matt how did the game go?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yeah, Matt. How'd it go?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a USFS truck, Gene. A bit before my time though. My dad may recognize it though. Looks like something they would have still been using in the early 60s.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, I saw the logo. The caption said it was of '30s vintage in Utah. Looks like they're just watering the vegetation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here again. We are in need of moisture but is nice in the upper 40's every day.

Hello Ted. Nice shop space and work arrangement you have.

That truck is about the same vintage as our parade truck except ours is a open cab.

Finally will get the last of the Christmas orders in the mail today. Can get started on other projects this afternoon.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

*Ted…* you've now officially joined the ranks of the Cellar Dwellers. Looks like a good space for making saw dust. But I suspect your soup will now be a little thin without sawdust in the kitchen. :^p

As for shopping for gifts…. Santa Claus is for the kiddies… Christ's Mass is for all of us. But that's a gift we receive with nothing comprable to give in return :^D

and … since you asked… the inflatable Stanley Cup is ours!










We finished up the season with 14 wins and 1 loss. The final game was intense. We won 2-1, with the Gold team pushing hard untill the last seconds. But we sent them packing … and did so with our best player out of town for work.


----------



## Gene01

MUCHO congrats, Matt. Is this your team's first cup? I'll bet the party healed some game bruises…or at least numbed them. Great job.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Nothing going on in the shop, today (yet…) Shop may even be doing a Holiday Shutdown…like all the Honda plants around here….

Sausage Hash for Brunch….


----------



## ssnvet

> Is this your team s first cup? I ll bet the party healed some game bruises…or at least numbed them. Great job.
> - Gene Howe


First since I've been on the team… which has been a year (three sessions)... we've been in first place before, but the Gold team has kicked our britches in the last two championship games.

The Thirsty Moose in Dover did indeed get some extra buisiness last night and those Boston Lagers were very refreshing.


----------



## Festus56

Nice job Matt!!

Here is the finished bench / chest. I painted the letters with copper fingernail polish to match the copper pipe railing. The slow closer on the lid really works well so no fingers will get hurt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad said that was a 30s power wagon. He said the trucks they had were from the 40s.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Mark. I like it a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice bench Mark


----------



## ssnvet

The bench/chest really turned out nice Mark. The finish is especially good.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful bench/cedar chest, Mark. The copper really sets it off. Did you use anything special to keep them from turning green?


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments guys. I appreciate them. Just wish my photography skills were better. Also I hate using/staining plywood but needed to match the bed set I made for the same family a few years ago.

Just polished the copper with steel wool. Tried lacquer but that made it milky, pinkish color.


----------



## Gene01

It ain't cheap but, Everbright will do the trick for copper.


----------



## bandit571

The Bench Toy Chest looks great!

However…mine needed a repair done…so..









Repairs completed…legs are crampy…Dungeon SMELLS of BLO… may rest up a bit, may try a blog?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn fine job there Mark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, you were suppose to shut down the dungeon 'til after the first of the year…..


----------



## bandit571

Down for "Maintenance" Until 2019 Normal Holiday Shutdown activities….


----------



## diverlloyd

Made some handrails for my neighbor so he and his wife can move back into their house. She fell and broke a foot so he had a church buddy build a ramp for her. After a couple days of looking at it unfinished, I decided to take over and put up the rails. About 100' of rails with a 4' section that is hinged so he can back up his suv and unload groceries.

Festus never dull does a good job on copper followed by some automotive clear coat. Or a polishing wheel and some compound. The stuff that people use for chisels is the good for that. It doesn't take hardly any rouge on the wheel most people way way way over do it. A dap will do, if it leaves black marks then there is to much rouge.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I learned about Everbrite a few days ago. Not enough time to get some before we deliver it this weekend. I will just give them all the ideas and information and they can decide which they want. Next time we are there I will do it for them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Butcher, have you finished the shuttle to cargo ship conversion?
> 
> - CFrye


YUP, thankfully now has plywood storage as well as 12 foot outside storage rack. Lighted even!!!


----------



## Festus56

Pretty cool WB. Always need more storage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pretty cool WB. Always need more storage.
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks, but now I need a golf cart to get all the way to the other side of yard to retrieve the stuff.

LOL


----------



## DanKrager

Does the mother ship teleport tools an' stuff as needed or upon request to the module? I don't see any fabrimaker attachments local….

DanK


----------



## 000

> Thanks, but now I need a golf cart to get all the way to the other side of yard to retrieve the stuff.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Build yourself one of these and you can mow the lawn as you go. (Add a trailer hitch.)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Jbay ROFLMAO

I asked one of the wife's cats to go get something for me. See the results?


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Matt!

Instead of spending $57 plus shipping on a marker holder, I went to Lowes and spent $38 on a half sheet of birch ply and 4×8 white hardboard (because they didn't have plain hardboard) and am in process of making three marker holders. technically I could sell them for $20 a piece and make a decent profit and undercut the other guy but that's a lot of work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy refurbishing my DC. Found it had sprung a leak and decided it needed to be taken apart and cleaned up. Used camper top 1 1/4 inch wide 3/16 thick foam tape to make new gaskets for it. Heavy, very heavy unit. But went back together nicely and again works well.


----------



## bandit571

Set of dogs made for the bench…some long ones..









Then the other two were short, to fit in the vise better..









Needed a strip of thin plywood, to stop any racking…second shorty..









Test was to see how well they held, while I ran a plane..









Rest of the week, will involve these things..









A 12×12 floor tile, a honing guide, leather strop, and wet-or-dry sandpaper….Have an oilstone soaking, right now.









Until then…this will just have to do..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'll git started after a nap…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's going on around here????? It says 9:44 PM next to Marty's comment. It's not even 9:00 PM in the eastern time zone. Did I make a wrong turn my my DeLorean?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, 9:44 is my bedtime… Night…..


----------



## TedW

I'm still trying to decide where to put the kitchen.


----------



## DanKrager

ime travel. Quantum experiment proves t

Yup. Check and clean the flux capacitors on the DeLorean.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

TED!!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## rhybeka

Mornin…. worried about Lily. she got into a container of soft milkbones on Tuesday afternoon while the SO was changing her clothes and ate about 10-20. We thought she just had a stomach ache due to this because she was acting like she was sick. Normally Lily has an iron stomach and passes everything. Well, she's still pooping/peeing/eating/drinking but she's not moving her head around and she's laying down all the time. This morning she started whining softly when I petted her. No bloat - stomach seems ok and she's wagging her tail at points and wants belly rubs. Calling the vet when they open since the SO doesn't want to pay emergency vet prices.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope she's ok. Maybe constipated….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thursday??? I thought today was Wednesday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, hope everything comes out well… Um…..

I'm glad Checkers finally grew out of her chewing everything stage, now she prefers the finer things in life,


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Mornin…. worried about Lily. .... Calling the vet when they open since the SO doesn t want to pay emergency vet prices.
> 
> - rhybeka


Good idea. Lethargy and wining are concerning signs. Hopefully the vet can solve it with an examination and some medicine/treats. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gene01

Was planning a carving station but, my propane guy recently remodeled his office and has two really old 5' metal desks. He offered me one and he's gonna deliver it. There's no over hangs on the ends. Probably need to put a piece of MDF or BB on it. The drawers are on bearing glides. I'll bet it weighs over 200 lbs. Now to decide where it's gonna sit. Cuz it ain't likely to be moved easily.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….First Official Day of Winter? Usual cloudy, dreary day outside…


----------



## rhybeka

Lily slipped a disc in her neck when she was going for those treats on Tuesday night. She's now on a steroid, painkiller and a muscle relaxer. I've gotten two out of the three down her with french fries. hopefully they are helping her sleep since she's passed out in the sunroom. everybody is taking a nap but me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad they figured it out. Maybe next time you'll keep the treats where she can get them easier and won't hurt herself in the process of getting them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Lily slipped a disc in her neck when she was going for those treats on Tuesday night. She s now on a steroid, painkiller and a muscle relaxer. I ve gotten two out of the three down her with french fries. hopefully they are helping her sleep since she s passed out in the sunroom. everybody is taking a nap but me.
> 
> - rhybeka


Steroids are fun. They turn small dogs into round little sausages… So they massaged it back into place?


----------



## Redoak49

Two years ago our dog herniated disk in her back and was getting paralyzed. We took her to the vet and then to Purdue University Small Animal Clinic at 10:00 at night. They operated on the herniated disk at 6 am the next morning. We were told that once you see signs of paralysis, something needs to be done quickly. They were able to save our dog and took exceptional care. We did physical therapy on the dog for several months and she completely recovered.

It was not cheap but so much less than for a person.


----------



## diverlloyd

Red I'm sure the price was worth it for your little buddy.


----------



## Gene01

> Red I m sure the price was worth it for your little buddy.
> 
> - diverlloyd


A big DITTO.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy She's been on steroids a LOT the past few months for the cyst on her ear :\ she just actually should be coming off a steroid shot she was given the week of Thanksgiving just for that. now she has to be on pill form for the next 14 days.

I wish they could just realign/massage it back into place but it seems no. This is something beagles are prone to from what the vet said, kind of like her shifty knee. Just glad it did not require X-rays, MRI, a CAT scan. any of that really expensive stuff.

hoping to get SO's marker holder(s) done tomorrow. These last cuts are very tedious. Alright - time to go finish addressing christmas cards.


----------



## bandit571

Mom is staying at Campbell House….they had their Christmas Family Night tonight….Residents can invite their Family members in for a Ham Dinner. Lots of food, fun..live band….Santa…...Games.

Picking up GrandBRATS in the morning….take them back home Monday…..and find out how that Coffee Table did…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> everybody is taking a nap but me.
> 
> - rhybeka


Git ya a round of them there puppy pills…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was in the mid 40's today. All sunshine and no wind. Wind is supposed to blow tomorrow they say. We will be on the road for a couple days. Have to deliver several Christmas orders and family presents in Wyoming and South Dakota. Should be home Sat night if our plan works right. About an 800 mile trip for this Santa.


----------



## Gene01

Packing and loading for a Santa trip to Tucson. It's only a 300 mile round trip, though. Looking forward to being with our sons and families AND some warmer weather.


----------



## DonBroussard

Local weather people are predicting low 70's on Christmas Day. Looks like another t-shirt Christmas for us. We are hosting a family dinner on Christmas Eve, so no trevling for this Santa other than trips to the grocery store.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No more hosting Christmas for me, It's easier to let the kids do it and we show up…..


----------



## ssnvet

Ment to post this here yesterday, but posted on a different thread by mistake…

For the first time in 20 years, my wife is working FT, 2 of the 3 kids are off at college and my MIL is in FL, so ever since the real cold set in, Skipper has been spending his days alone indoors and has been getting depressed.

This week, in an effort to improve his quality of life, I started getting up early and walking him before work, and today, his little buddy Finnegan from next door paid us a visit. After all the neccessary socializing (sniffing, marking and romping) I brought Skipper in, but Fin stayed at the door and whined away. I think he knew I had Milk Bones inside…... soo… I extended the visiting hours.










Quite the "bromance" these two have going on.

Skipper seems a lot happier.


----------



## PPBart

> ...my propane guy recently remodeled his office and has two really old 5 metal desks. He offered me one and he s gonna deliver it…


I've got two gov't surplus office desks in my shop-one wood 3'x6', one 32"x5'. They make great workbenches, especially with a layer of sacrificial MDF on top. And you're right-they don't get moved often!


----------



## Cricket

Testing time.


----------



## Gene01

Did we pass?


----------



## Cricket

Yup, looks like everything is working now.


----------



## mojapitt

> Yup, looks like everything is working now.
> 
> - Cricket


Even Randy?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Remember that YouTuber that was cutting the tenons on the table saw without a jig? I posted the photos of how close his hand was to the blade. Now he just posted a video saying that wood expansion/contraction in furniture is a MYTH and only stupid people believe in it!

Remember, this genius has hundreds of thousands of followers and has started an online "woodworking academy!"

God help our craft…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I'll avoid watching that guy.

Making a few Christmas presents today. Just a few walnut trays.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

So when the spinny bits bite him we can all say "Told You SO!!!"


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Remember that YouTuber that was cutting the tenons on the table saw without a jig? I posted the photos of how close his hand was to the blade. Now he just posted a video saying that wood expansion/contraction in furniture is a MYTH and only stupid people believe in it!
> 
> Remember, this genius has hundreds of thousands of followers and has started an online "woodworking academy!"
> 
> God help our craft…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


So when the spinny bits bite him we can all say "Told You SO!!!"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Mike. Yes.

I made two of these trays today to be given as gifts tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

Finished up Julie's marker boxes today and got the. Home with enough time to find abig enough box and get it taped up.


----------



## CFrye

She has *THAT* many markers? She may need an intervention. It looks great!
Good looking tray, Bill! How'd you do the names?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. I used the laser.


----------



## boxcarmarty

When drone meets the dog…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When drone meets the dog…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


This is what the dog is thinking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok, I'm in the dark here, I watch so many different youtubers related to woodworking and I have no idea who is being referenced but I suspect it's someone I don't need to watch any more if I currently am.


> Remember that YouTuber that was cutting the tenons on the table saw without a jig? I posted the photos of how close his hand was to the blade. Now he just posted a video saying that wood expansion/contraction in furniture is a MYTH and only stupid people believe in it!
> 
> Remember, this genius has hundreds of thousands of followers and has started an online "woodworking academy!"
> 
> God help our craft…
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> So when the spinny bits bite him we can all say "Told You SO!!!"
> 
> - MikeinSTL


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, I believe it's a Canadian. Not any of ours however.


----------



## rhybeka

> She has *THAT* many markers? She may need an intervention. It looks great!
> Good looking tray, Bill! How d you do the names?
> 
> - CFrye


So Stampin' up matches every paper/ink/marker color they get in every medium so yeah - this box will fit a full set of markers. I made three with the material I bought, thinking it would be 'quick and easy' cutting the dividers was the tough part! the math sucked :\ but Whit helped and we got through it. She can either keep the other two or re-gift them  I'm sure I'll be making more :0p


----------



## rhybeka

@bby It's samurai carpenter. They were talking about it on the unplugged woodworking FB group I'm a member of as well today. I quit following him a while back because something about his attitude changed and I wasn't a fan of the direction. but that's me


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh, OK. I stopped watching him a while ago when he went from wood working to remodeling his house, not so interesting.


----------



## rhybeka

got the Christmas tree re-fluffed from the cats climbing it. hopefully they will leave it alone - doubtful since they are already sniffing the tree skirt I put under. time to help wrap gifts before I attempt to put lights on this tree.

Lily seems to be adjusting to her meds but you can tell when they start wearing off. she's panting and doesn't get another dose until 7:30. /sigh it's going to make our holiday travel hard.


----------



## ssnvet

Finished my first bowl…


----------



## bandit571

$15 and change today…plus $9.50 for a bandsaw blade….
Sliding bevel gauge..









Brass, Rosewood, and steel..$7 or so…has a Budweiser Bolt…









May have to zoom in on it…Went to a place called Heart of Ohio….Antique Mall 









10" sweep brace with a fancy chuck…









And, keeping with the "beer" theme..









Those are metal bands around the handle…
Lowes had the bandsaw blade…80"....6 tpi, 1/2" width. used the GI Discount for the Bosch blade.

Finally got a bit of me time, today.


----------



## diverlloyd

> @bby It s samurai carpenter. They were talking about it on the unplugged woodworking FB group I m a member of as well today. I quit following him a while back because something about his attitude changed and I wasn t a fan of the direction. but that s me
> 
> - rhybeka


Seen two of his videos. One my cousin had me watch and the other was him bashing the sawmill he purchased. Also watched said company's rubutle video. Seems purchasing a manual sawmill and then complaining it's hard work is the gist of the video. The sawmill companies video was very good and you could tell the frustration from them for being slandered.

Does cutting wrapping paper count as woodworking? If so I did some work today but I missed out on the wife's family Christmas. Super bad migraine hopefully it's manageable tomorrow for my inlaws christmas.


----------



## DIYaholic

Why did I agree to work today???

Coffee needed….

MORE COFFEE NEEDED!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Why did I agree to work today???
> 
> Coffee needed….
> 
> MORE COFFEE NEEDED!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Because they made you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the bed hardware the other day, AJ. Those will be used for the footboard to siderail joint. Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, Morning to ya….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Why did I agree to work today???
> 
> Coffee needed….
> 
> MORE COFFEE NEEDED!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Make it interesting, add cahlua!!!


----------



## Gene01

Or…Jamison's Irish Whiskey.


----------



## rhybeka

Super bummed today. Lily hasn't improved enough for at least one of us to not stay home with her. I don't feel right letting the pet sitter clean up the mess when she's not moving fast enough to get to the back door. She also still seems to be in a lot of pain even when all three meds are in full effect. Going to call the vets office tomorrow morning and see if we can do anything. Until then it's just try to keep her comfortable.

Trying to find the up side to this. Shop time maybe? not sure even that will help my funk. Wife is on the phone trying to explain the situation to her sister. Oy.


----------



## ssnvet

> I missed out on the wife s family Christmas. Super bad migraine hopefully it s manageable tomorrow for my inlaws christmas.
> - diverlloyd


I tried that once, but didn't get away with it :^o

Hope you feel better


----------



## DIYaholic

> Why did I agree to work today???
> 
> Coffee needed….
> 
> MORE COFFEE NEEDED!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Because they made you?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I actually volunteered….
Just proves I'm insane!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I'm glad they are getting used. They are part of a auction bid that I may have went a bit over board on. $1 a box for hardware sure and I will take the rest. Didn't know there was 30ish boxes of random hardware but most was for hanging metal picture frames.

Matt I have missed out on a lot of her full family things and a ton of my family things. That just makes it a bit more special when I show up somewhere. Like today I have the in law Christmas and was told Christmas dinner was going to be snacks. The father in law didn't let that fly so now it's vegetarian lasagna. So I'm bringing half a dozen sausages and 30 meatballs in sauce and spaghetti. I'm not a fan of having the vegetarian and vegan life style force upon me so the meatballs are about 2 1/2" in dia. The father in law and I will have plenty of cooked animal product to share.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

This Santa and big red sleigh got home last night after a 800 mile trip. All presents delivered on time and all happy people that were expecting them. A lot of visiting and eating at every stop. FYI not very many folks have cookies and milk for Santa. I gained a few pounds I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Not much festivities here. No family around for the first time in my life. We are enjoying our gift to ourselves, a new TV. She said that I got too big of one (65"). But it was the biggest I could do within budget.

We're going to Virginia Beach for the day. Thinking there won't be many other tourists there this time of year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everything I watch on our new tv looks like 3D to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Everything I watch on our new tv looks like 3D to me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ezvery thinks Ize watches on mie tevelisions iz double and blurrie….


----------



## ssnvet

At Logan airport in Boston to pick up Mary. Tonight we'll all be together for the first time since mid August. I'm very thankful for this day. With all of the protests in Paris, we weren't sure if she'd have trouble getting out of the city and to the airport. But she did it (subway & train with baggage).


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy for ya Matt….
Good to have the whole fam damily together!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Glad she's safe and home Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Matt. Enjoy being together again.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh happy day…


----------



## DonBroussard

Definitely a great Christmas gift, Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonderful, Matt. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Matt! Whole bunch of smiling happy ladies there.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Matt!

We thought Lily had turned a corner but just after we gave her the second round of daily muscle relaxers she started panting and whining and vibrating. Not sure if something is wearing off or if it's the muscle relaxers kicking in. She's laying under our kitchen table making pitiful sounds.  hopefully the vet will be able to enlighten us as to what needs tweaked in the morning. As for now - sleeping in the recliner….


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Mark and Jamie, and all the Maniacs!


> Everything I watch on our new tv looks like 3D to me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> *Ezvery thinks* Ize watches iz double and blurrie….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Fixed that for you, Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pre-Merry Christmas, let the festivities begin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, try half a pill…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…no snow in sight….the "Calm before the storm", as presents get opened this evening…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Presents were opened this morn. Have to work tomorrow. Sitting in the basement as the boys play Minecraft on their new X box. I'm not sure I'll ever be able to use that thing well.

I got business cards from Cindy. Should be a lifetime supply. There's like 1500 of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great lookin' card Bill!!!

There is white crap falling from the sky….
Guess we will have a white Christmas….
Good reason not to venture out!!!


----------



## CFrye

Merry Christmas to all our LJ and Nubber family!

Great card, Bill! You'll need more!


----------



## Festus56

Merry Christmas to all our Friends!! Wishing everyone an enjoyable day great memories for all!!


----------



## mojapitt

Wishing everyone the best Christmas/holidays


----------



## rhybeka

Awww Monte! You guys are so cute! 

Vets office is closed today and tomorrow - we assume we missed the notice on the entry door last week as they are usually pretty good about that kind of thing. SO! Christmas is instead going to be at our house tomorrow , and we will be seeing my parents on Wednesday to go to the movies. And I managed to get some pics of the maple that's sitting in my garage as a Christmas gift  the spalting is awesome!


----------



## Festus56

Looking like a beach bum there Monte. Merry Christmas to you and Lena also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Christmas to all….
& to all a good night!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grandson and his S.O. LOVED the table!









Merry Christmas….


----------



## Festus56

Good job Bandit. That is a great table and special built by you!!


----------



## Cricket

Testing.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you Cricket. We are blessed to have you on our side.

Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas Y 'all…..


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas to our entire family here (including the lurkers). Hope you all have a great new year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

'Twas the night before Christmas and all thru the shop,
not a paint stick was stirring, not even bandit's mop…..


----------



## mojapitt

Shouldn't be paint sticks stirring anyway


----------



## boxcarmarty

The presents were lined up on the workbench with care
in hopes they would dry in the cool night air…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Shouldn't be paint sticks stirring anyway
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Poly sticks???


----------



## mojapitt

So you're probably not working on the Remodeling today Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So you're probably not working on the Remodeling today Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nope, the boss gave me the day off…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think you should have everyone over to your house and surprise them with a remodeling by the family day. It would be one to remember.


----------



## Cricket

Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, with enough egg nog, we would have the hot water supply line attached to the electrical panel…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, with enough egg nog, we would have the hot water supply line attached to the electrical panel…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


A Christmas to remember for sure!


----------



## rockusaf

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shouldn't be paint sticks stirring anyway
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well not everyone uses a finger to stir things.

ROFL

Merry Christmas


----------



## bandit571

Some of us prefer shaken, not stirred…

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Mean_Dean

Merry Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I wish you well.

How is your running going?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Monte!

Running is going well! I've met all my distance/time goals, so now I'm running longer distances. I added a 1.6 mile loop to the end of my 5K route, so I'm up to 4.7 miles these days.

Still waiting for Bill to start pounding the pavement…......!


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks, Monte!
> 
> Running is going well! I ve met all my distance/time goals, so now I m running longer distances. I added a 1.6 mile loop to the end of my 5K route, so I m up to 4.7 miles these days.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am completely impressed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas to all. Chance of running today is not very good. I cooked 4 lbs of bacon, 1 pound of sausage for gravy, 24 biscuits, 3 lbs of hash browns, 36 eggs and ate my share. I'm only running if it's away from something.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Personally I leave the running part to the RoadRunner


----------



## Gene01

Belated Merry Christmas to all. Had wifi problems, earlier.
Prime rib resting, waiting to go in the oven. Supposed to eat about 15:00 MST. Phyl needs a Costco fix tomorrow and we hit the road for home, Thursday. About 70 here and 38 at home.


----------



## DonBroussard

Merry Christmas, y'all! Best wishes for the best blessings of the season.


----------



## Festus56

Merry Christmas to All. We have a White Christmas here. Started snowing last evening and this morning had just enough to make the ground white. Only 27° and cloudy so will stay until tomorrow at least.


----------



## Doe

Merry Christmas, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas Doe and Gerry!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'm full…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We know…..it's Christmas.


----------



## Gene01

Costco today. Oh joy. Oh well, cheap gas and I need shop towels. I really like those blue rolls. Phyl has a certificate she needs to redeem. Probably a bunch of cheeses and some Hummus.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice cards Bill.

Beka, I hope Lilly gets better soon


----------



## Gene01

Phyl redeemed her Costco certificate and had to pay another $0.87. She made me pay for my shop towels. She's like that.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Merry day late Christmas!


----------



## diverlloyd

Wifey picked up some 80/20 fresh ground beef. She had coupons and ended up with 12lbs for $8. So I now have 14 vacuum sealed bags in the freezer. She's a vegetarian so I have plenty for myself.


----------



## bandit571

Finger was poked this morning….then walked over to the ER,,,breathing troubles, head aches, light-headed,,,

Not sure what they shot me up with…floated home, and crashed for the day…still floating around…

Mom had a fall this evening…and is up at St. Ritas in Lima, OH….ICU. Will advise when I can…..no shop time today.


----------



## rockusaf

Damn Bandit, when it rains it pours huh? Wishing you and your family my best.

Rock


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit, Hoping you both git ta feelin' betta right soon!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

No news yet about Mom…..


----------



## bandit571

Kind of quiet around here, today….

Van needs the brake pads replaced…..looking for a place to use, as we can do the replacing….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. I've got a good case of the cold going on here. Gotta get over it before leaving for CO on Sunday.
AJ, hamburgers for dinner.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what they shot me up with, the other day….can't really remember anything about Wednesday…..not much better shape today….this IS Thursday, right?

They sent Mom up to St. Rita's as a precaution….Haven't heard anything, yet.


----------



## bandit571

Shop may stay on "Vacation" for a few days…..been sharpening a few chisels, lately. Lumber supply is about…gone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'm here… I was next door, but now I'm here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, blow yer nose and git busy…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Um, I m here… I was next door, but now I m here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Where's here?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been raining here all day, had the brickies finishin' up their job and I've had the youngin's helping me hangin' drywall. Sure wish I could git some shop time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Um, I m here… I was next door, but now I m here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Where's here?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Damn Monte, now I'm lost…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

WAIT!!! I googled it and I'm somewhere in the heart of Texas in Cricketburg…..


----------



## bandit571

If'n ya see me floating by….direct me back home…


----------



## bandit571

Don't know for sure….but this bolt looks like it came from 









Bud….Why….sur….?

Along with that KK 104 drill…two items from a shopping spree down by Springfield, OH..









Compared to the bevel gauge I usually use…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…seems whatever they shot onto me….is wearing off….oy, what a headache…


----------



## bandit571

Beka: How is the pooch doing? Haven't heard anything….


----------



## bandit571

Will sort through the leftovers in the shop…might be enough for a small box project….have a new 1/2" wide bandsaw blade to try out….may do a little resaw work…


----------



## Gene01

Just got word from my good friend, Paul Miller AKA Shipwright, that he's has had a severe attack of pancreatitis while in AZ and has been air evaced to a hospital in Canada. Prayers for this good man are welcomed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no, sorry to hear that. That's a long air evac trip. Hoping for the best.


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes to shipwright get better buddy.

Bill there will be cheese burgers made. It is one of my favorite meals.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

May do a blog about that vise rehab….something to do, at least…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho. Vacation day today. Been loafing around with the dog watching the kids come and go. Time to be semi productive.

Want to use these super duty full extension slides









And these ancient OSB scraps









And some 1×10 pine









And eclectic mismatched pulls









To make drawers for under the lathe stand









Wish me luck


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No luck needed. Skill and lots of fun. ENJOY! I've got an assembly/outfeed table I want to box in. Just no scraps to do it with yet. I'm jealous of your scraps.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m jealous of your scraps.
> - MikeinSTL


Mike… I am a world class dumpster diver. Just ask my wife. But then again, please don't ;^p


----------



## ssnvet

So far all I've managed to do is pick up and hit the cast iron tops with paste wax.

I haven't seen all this real estate in a long time…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got various scraps of MDO and MDF and lots of slides and a similar set of pulls and knobs. I need to build a drawer unit that fits under the extension wing of my tablesaw.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

I'm right there with you. I've just been tied up doing other things and knocking tic marks off the honey-do list.

I scored a new to me 28° framing nailer and .22 cal Duo Fast Nail set from the local pawn shop. I got rid of an old never installed 12 inch subwoofer and amplifier from my car audio days 20 years ago. Those items, plus $10, and they were mine. Now, I get to frame in the rec room and mancave to make liveable space.

FFBill,
Do know if there is a ceiling height requirement for Jefferson County to be considered livable space?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Should be 7 feet Mike. There are exceptions I believe, such as in a bathroom, but for bedroom or other occupied room it should be 7 feet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, prayers to Paul for a quick recovery…..


----------



## ssnvet

Mike… sounds like a plan. You'll love having that space to call your own

Bill…. are you sure your not my long lost twin

I ditched making drawers in favor of shop time with my favorite shop pal


----------



## mojapitt

Why did Paul go to Canada?


----------



## mojapitt

Spent the last 3 days in Roanoke working at the main hospital. Never really liked living from a suitcase, but it shouldn't happen very often. Glad to be home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think he's from Vancouver.


----------



## bandit571

Had a walk-about, today…..found one item. Also found a NEW store to visit….once she brings in a few tools..










A Mr. J. P. Ulmholtz was the previous owner….2 patent dates, and his name stamped in the handle! $5 + tax.

On the walk back home, noticed a kid standing in the middle of my street, looking up….followed his gaze…just in time to see the Drone he was flying around get caught by the tree limbs….about 40' above the ground…good luck with that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might be right Matt.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, you couldn't ask for sweeter help.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..
> 
> May do a blog about that vise rehab….something to do, at least…
> 
> - bandit571


Got two now in my shop. Having see how much you use yours I took the plunge. Was nice this evening to have extra hands while doing some glue up work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I need to build a drawer unit that fits under the extension wing of my tablesaw.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For some ideas here is mine, still in use but now different location.


----------



## bandit571

Might see IF I can do a small project, this weekend…use up some of the Ash scraps….


----------



## bandit571

Look closely under the bench…









Just two drawers…









Before the shelf was added…









All the "extra" chisels…









Even the bigger ones, have a place to hide out…Shelf on top adds stowage for a few extra planes. Also, shelf sticks out about 3/4" beyond the edge of the bench…so I can rest large panels while I joint the edges…between the leg vise, and a clamp to the side of the bench.


----------



## bandit571

Legs still wanting to cramp up….along with the back….not even Homemade Chicken Noodle Soup seems to help..


----------



## Gene01

> Why did Paul go to Canada?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Probably due insurance. He's a resident of BC. Lives just west of Victoria. I'm sure a US dr. was consulted first. 
Here is his marquetry school's website.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My plan is to put the drawer unit under the saw extension and have it on wheels. I will attach the unit to the under side of the wing so that the unit supports the weight. I will get rid of the legs that are currently attached.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles (Horse) is in the house…even the left hand. May just watch some football, today…


----------



## diverlloyd

Dog washed, I'm washed and now to figure out lunch.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pizza King for lunch. Stromboli and some potato skins for my salad and bread sticks for the wifey. Tried rice cereal for the baby.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone home? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Gene01

> Anyone home? Did I miss anything?
> 
> - bandit571


Ya missed a good lunch at Lloyd's house.
Bleu cheeseburgers, home fries and salad here, tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting for supper. Not sure what it is, have faith in the cook.


----------



## bandit571

Mom is back to her place at Campbell House….Doing much better.

Everything I try to move…cramps up. Have found a place to change the rear brakes on the van….need to buy the pads….can't remember how much the rear brakes are, as to being a PITA to change out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was pizza here. Surprisingly,I cut my first cedaron the mill today. It cuts very easily. I need to cut more. A lady brought a few logs and wanted a 4×8 mantel piece. I'm almost packed to drive to CO tomorrow. I'll get up at 0330 and be on the road by 0400. Should be about a 15 hour drive.


----------



## diverlloyd

Taco night here wife made queso and I just browned some hamburger for my tacos. She made some nachos.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dinner was biscuits and sausage gravy with a hand full of Ibuprofen, I think I over did it today…..


----------



## mojapitt

What were you overdoing?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My plan is to put the drawer unit under the saw extension and have it on wheels. I will attach the unit to the under side of the wing so that the unit supports the weight. I will get rid of the legs that are currently attached.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Something like this but with only one tablesaw?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Ham and cheese sandwich and tater soup here tonight. Now a beer or three is in order.

Been busy fighting projects. They seem to want to test my patience lately. Have made near 75 cribbage boards of all kinds of wood and wood and leather combination. This week one from walnut is on the 3rd version now. Think I finally got a good one.

WB you must have every color paint in your shop by looking at your cabinets. lol

Enjoy the ski trip Bill. Should be plenty of snow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WB you must have every color paint in your shop by looking at your cabinets. lol
> 
> - Festus56


Aids in memory retention, also helps with directions if I send someone after something. LOL Mostly helps MY sanity.


----------



## Festus56

> WB you must have every color paint in your shop by looking at your cabinets. lol
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Aids in memory retention, also helps with directions if I send someone after something. LOL Mostly helps MY sanity.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good idea but in my shop I can forget what I am diong while I am doing it!!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, did Andrew's video ever get published from last winter?


----------



## Gene01

Good news. Shipwright, Paul Miller is home from the hospital. He says he's healthy, now. He thanks everyone for their prayers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What were you overdoing?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Cut brick, moved electrical, removed window, installed door… Today I'm installing window…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good deal Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Posting is very sluggish this morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

It might have been easier for you to build them a new house


----------



## Gene01

Monte, it's 20* in Sioux Falls. It's 6* here, in AZ. I'm thinking of moving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm practicing fer my new house…..


----------



## mojapitt

We're ranging from mid 40s to mid 60s here. A year ago I was sitting around-20. I am fine right where I am at.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I admire your ability. I just hope you have the energy left to build your own house.


----------



## mojapitt

Right now, the long range forecast doesn't show a single "high" temperature for here that's below freezing for January. Last year we virtually did not get above freezing until April. Big determining factor for why I am here now.


----------



## mojapitt

Sioux Falls gets Minnesota winters. I will never move there. Jeff can have it all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 35° early and going to near 40° today with a chance of snow. High of 15° tomorrow and then back up to the 30's on New Years day.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! Belated Merry Christmas and an early happy new year!

Had to admit lily yesterday to OSU vet hospital for her neck. She's doing MUCH better today. Waiting to see what the neurological team says tomorrow. Thinking about shop time to try and make a dent in the chaos.


----------



## rockusaf

Well I'm about to take the dogs for their evening walk and it's cooled off to 68* here, think I may need to grab a sweatshirt?

Rock


----------



## mojapitt

> Well I m about to take the dogs for their evening walk and it s cooled off to 68* here, think I may need to grab a sweatshirt?
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Don't do it, the neighbors will talk bad about you.

Running the grill here.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet today. Marty and Randy must be drinking for New Years already.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm busy cussing these Tennessee officials…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I must have scared them, they just turned against Tennessee…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dish sumbuddy sayz sumptin???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Dish sumbuddy sayz sumptin???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I said Colts are goin' to the playoffs…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I said Colts are goin to the playoffs…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What is your premonition for success???


----------



## bandit571

Van's rear brake pads have been replaced…driver's side was very thin….passenger side was barely used….something was a bit sticky….maybe….had to rent a special tool to push the calipers back in…$60. Will get that back when they get the tool back. 2 hours to change the pads…..wheel rim were stuck….BIG mallet to un-stick…..e-brake was stuck on the drivers side…WD40 to clean the rusty crud out. Finally released.

Son, Grandson, and I…..used the neighbor's garage to do the work…there is no garage door to close…no lights, no heat. A "Trouble Light" seemed to shed enough that we could see.

Will need to keep an eye on that e-brake…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made the ski area in 14 hours. Left home at 0345.
Mark, supposed to get some snow tomorrow.
Candy, I thought I shared it last year, but I will track it down and share again.


----------



## CFrye

I missed the video. Read the story and saw a photo. Glad you made the trip safely, Bill. 
Working brakes are a definite plus, Bandit!


----------



## Festus56

We are getting more snow now Bill. Will send the extra south to you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on a router drawer / lift assembly. Took notes from Stumpy's mini router table build and modified as needed to work with my application. The pieces are slowly coming together. Once done the drawer will slide out, lock in place and be ready to go. When done, release locks and slide back in nice and tidy and out of the way.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Got up close to usual time so ended up going through and deleting all of my spam email and trying to get set to go back to work on Wednesday. Hasn't felt like much of a vacation. Only shop time I got was making marker towers and that wasn't even in my shop. 

I believe we'll be going grocery shopping and to the pet store in the not to distant future. Lily will be on 4-6 weeks of crate rest which will make life interesting. We haven't had her in a crate since we got her. We got to visit yesterday and she was looking much better than on Saturday when we took her in. She pretty much ignored us unless we gave her treats - which is normal. She's more cat than dog in that respect.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..good to hear about the pooch!

LONG night last night…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy all!

Mission creep is setting in. Now in addition to the rec room getting framed in and finished, the master bathroom remodel is going to take place. The old bathtub and coordinating drain system is going to be scrapped for PVC. It's all copper and cast iron. Thankfully the plumbing system is pretty condensed, no extremely long runs and it's all centralized. The cast iron lateral hanging from the floor joists, and as much of the vertical stack are going to get removed too. All this work spurred from a slow drain in the bathtub…sigh. At least my buddy is a journeyman plumber and we trade work off of each other. I do wood work and electrical/AV, he makes the pipes sing.

So bathroom looks to be around a $2K job, wifey is in seventh heaven as he designer senses are all atwitter. Colors are picked, dimensions are being set, and money is allocated.

I'm dreading the tear out because it's messy and I don't want to have to clean it up, but mess before blessed I guess. 

Time comes at a premium, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to be busy until the next millennium.

*Happy New Year ALL!!!!!*


----------



## Gene01

Both wind and temps at 30. Clouds at 100%. More snow this evening. Hateful weather. Only? 60 days till spring. Can't wait.


----------



## bandit571

Almost 40 here….might get up into the 50s, later. Socked in, clouds and a light foggy mist..

Weather is too nasty for Mad River Mountain to run it's Ski Slopes, shut down for the day. They MIGHT open tomorrow, IF they can start making snow….

Easiest way to put a tire back on…sit on the floor, with the legs on either side of the tire, use the legs to lift, hands to slide the tire onto the lugs…..hardest part for me? Getting my fat behind back up off the floor….


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like one of my DIY jobs, Mike  good luck with that! I could use a plumber friend too - our shower/tub needs redone.

waiting to hear the results of Lily's MRI this morning. trying not to get too involved until we know if we are going to get her today or not. working in Sketchup on a bench idea.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka stop by target and go to the Christmas clearance section. My target had the lego style block tape for [email protected] 3.2ft a roll.


----------



## rhybeka

OOOOH Nice AJ! I have some of the black tape and honestly? I'm not impressed so far :\ I used a strip of it to hold some lego keychains upright on my desk at work and they just fall over. Could be because I haven't cut the keychain part off so they are top heavy but - I would've thought it would do a better job than that 

just came in from the shed- got the dust collector I got for Christmas three or four years ago to fire up - yay! Now I have to finish putting the bags on it and can't remember how the clamps work


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe it took me 4 hours to make a drawer box (though Icut for 3 of them)


----------



## Gene01

The wind stopped. Still 30 degrees. It's snowing. Little flakes but lots of ' em. If it keeps up all night, as predicted, we'll not be going in to town tomorrow. Supposed to get down to 7 degrees overnight. 19 for a high, tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

It's 50 and raining here now. Climbing to 68 tomorrow. We don't seem to have any snow in our forecast.


----------



## Gene01

> It's 50 and raining here now. Climbing to 68 tomorrow. We don't seem to have any snow in our forecast.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Rub it in.


----------



## mojapitt

7 years ago I became a member of Lumberjocks. Thanks to my family here, I am still here. I hope all of you have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## rockusaf

4 hours, 1 trip to Home Depot, 2 trips to Lowe's and I couldn't even count the cuss words but I have 1 faucet replaced in the main bathroom. I really want to punch the guy that did work on this house in the face, must have bought silicone by the gross. Decided it was best to save the plan to move the faucet from the master (that is the same as the one I replaced) into the other side of the main bathroom and replacing everything in the master for tomorrow.

Rock


----------



## robscastle

Bandit

Van's rear brake pads have been replaced…driver's side was very thin….passenger side was barely used….something was a bit sticky….maybe….had to rent a special tool to push the calipers back in…$60. Will get that back when they get the tool back. 2 hours to change the pads…..wheel rim were stuck….BIG mallet to un-stick…..e-brake was stuck on the drivers side…WD40 to clean the rusty crud out. Finally released.

1. Calipers just use a G clamp, I am sure you may have one or ten in your hardware store!
2. Make sure you lubricate everything with rubber grease if they are so hard to move, possibly the last time they were done no silicone pase was applied. It may be worthwile removing the complete caliper and completley overhauling them if the wear differences are so bad.
3. I did my ute Just before Christmas Front driver side took 15m, front passenger side 2 days (mumble mumble) due to incorrect (read as lack of) lube and somebody negelected to refit the rubber boots.
The original pads:-










Note the wear is reasonably even.

Couldnt possibly finish up without adding a bit of "hoon" effect !!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi everyone hope everyones Christmas was great and also New Year as well. Well got to go.


----------



## Cricket




----------



## mojapitt

Best wishes Cricket


----------



## rhybeka

Woo! Finally have the DC plugged in and together! TS is back up and running! I think it needs adjusted though - I certainly don't remember this amount of vibration the last time I used it :/ getting there!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Mini Router table / drawer coming along nicely. Lift and sled installed and work as planned.

Thanks Stumpy, used your video on mini router table as a guidebook. Only difference is I used a scissor lift.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have a old BMW car jack laying in the shop. I should build a router lift and use that as the lifting mechanism. Then would need to actually use the routers that I have laying around collecting dust.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy New Year's Eve, Everyone!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have a old BMW car jack laying in the shop. I should build a router lift and use that as the lifting mechanism. Then would need to actually use the routers that I have laying around collecting dust.
> 
> - diverlloyd


ROFL, if they work why not?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gud ridansch 2018….
Huppy 2019rd!!!
Brrp….


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year to all our friends. Hope it is the best.


----------



## Gene01

So far, 2019 feels a lot like 2018.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy new year.

Wood I'm sure it will work i was going to use it for a tail vise.








I believe it is a acme threaded rod on the inside with a bevel gear on the top. So the whole thing could be mounted and the crank would be just under the side of the table.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I was going to make a scissor lift, even made a mock up. Then found out for $13 I could have a stainless steel one already made, and much smaller 4" square. In this case I went with premade. LOL


----------



## Gene01

Well, that move was easy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So far, 2019 feels a lot like 2018.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Only been a few hours, give it some time to "mature" LOL.


----------



## bandit571

There is a space behind the saw til….where a lathe USED to be…..now just a catch-all wasteland…...thinking maybe a cabinet with shelves and doors….to stash a lot of the smaller power tools in. May just use plywood for the case…and maybe Pine for the rest..deep enough that the circular saw and others can reside inside. Need to get the plywood first….and see how a single full sheet will work…

Today is just sit around, and enjoy the football games.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that sounds useful 

Pulling some reporting for work and finally getting Lily to rest in her crate. she's barking in her sleep right now. Need to figure out how to get the vibration out of the TS. Going to make sure the pulleys are aligned properly first and then try to remember how to check the arbor run out. I was given an order for three more of those marker boxes so it would be good if I could work on them here at home.


----------



## Gene01

Ventured out to the shop. Where there was shelter from the winds, I measured 4" of new snow on my shoveled sidewalk. Ain't gonna melt for a while. It's barely 20 and supposed to drop to -2 tonight. More snow possible tomorrow. 
But, Saturday's forecast is for a high of 45. And mid to high 40s for several days. NOAA has been known to change its mind, though.
Tomorrow I think I'll build Stumpy's Router Table Multi Sled.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy New Years all you Nubbahs…

This isn't exactly fine wood working, but starting 2019 with shop time works for me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> So far, 2019 feels a lot like 2018.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I feel the same Gene. Just another day.

Does anyone have some Cherry and Maple scraps that are 2×2x or even 3×3x or can be glued up to that size. We are getting ready to do some projects and sure could use your scrap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy New Year! My most troublesome guy that works for me emailed me his resignation. Happy dance.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting back to work. I figured is Spagnuolo could take 2 weeks off, why not me? Today I made an 11-minute tutorial about plywood. It's exactly as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... My most troublesome guy that works for me emailed me his resignation. Happy dance.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Everyone has the ability to make others happy….
Some by arriving….
Most by leaving!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My shop time consist of running thru and grabbing tools or supplies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, stop on by here, I need someone to sit in my shop and do nothing for me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wasn't real motivated today, but I did build a closet, hang some drywall, run some electrical in a bathroom, and mud some walls…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and I'm on my 2nd Hot toddy and Ibuprofen for the pain…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, stop on by here, I need someone to sit in my shop and do nothing for me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm qualified to do nothing….
In a wide variety of fields.
What don't you need doing???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Where's Charles these days? I've been thinking of him quite a bit lately. I should email him and say hello.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles and Sherri have both been very sick for the last month. Hopefully getting better.


----------



## bandit571

Hope they get to feeling better, soon.

Bowl Season is about done…..wonder how much Saban is paying the Refs…..


----------



## Festus56

Good video Stumpy. Maybe not exciting but was informative at least.


----------



## CharlesNeil

We are both doing well, thanks for the concern


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!.....


----------



## Gene01

Same to you, Bandit. Now, get to work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> We are both doing well, thanks for the concern
> - CharlesNeil


Glad to hear it. Be sure to drink plenty of medicine


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just watched Matthias Wandel's new video. It's two minutes of fingernails scraping a chalkboard, forks scraping on a plate and other annoying sounds. 80K views so far. What… the… heck…


----------



## Gene01

He got his wish. Probably 80K times.


----------



## rhybeka

Get better Charles!

Anybody use the HF 4" DC hose? is it decent?


----------



## mojapitt

Had a load jammed in a washer. Operators comment; " I don't know who loaded it wrong, I am the only one here". Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Just watched Matthias Wandel s new video. It s two minutes of fingernails scraping a chalkboard, forks scraping on a plate and other annoying sounds. 80K views so far. What… the… heck…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well, he's getting the attention he wants.

So, what's next-other annoying sounds? Bodily functions…......?


----------



## bandit571

Lumber Run has been made…..2×4 x 8' Ash….and five 1×6 x 6' Ash…..Project? We'll see…..


----------



## diverlloyd

> Just watched Matthias Wandel s new video. It s two minutes of fingernails scraping a chalkboard, forks scraping on a plate and other annoying sounds. 80K views so far. What… the… heck…
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Well, he s getting the attention he wants.
> 
> So, what s next-other annoying sounds? Bodily functions…......?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Sounds like every video I have watched of his. Not easy to watch then he breaks something. I hope for a super Dave moment. Just watch some of the red green show much more enjoyable and educational. Maybe I'm just biest after watching stumpy's videos. Somehow he makes plywood and rearranging the shop enjoyable. Yes stumpy the plywood video was enjoyable to watch. How many cold ones did you have after all the crews cracking the plywood in the other video? There is are a lot of bad woodworking youtubers with a ton of views on super crappy videos. I think it's people watching like it's a car wreck.


----------



## diverlloyd

To all the laser burner guys in here, how are you liking your machines after having them for a couple of projects?


----------



## mojapitt

Mark has had his for a couple years. For me, other than slow, it works great.


----------



## Gene01

View from my son's neighborhood in Tucson. I'd show ya the view out my shop door but, it ain't as purdy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had mine for a year. Just now getting good at using it. I like it. It's not real user friendly.


----------



## rhybeka

That's nice Gene!

Just put a level and a ruler on my TS pulleys and they are aligned. Maybe time for a link belt? I may just deal with the vibration for now. SO told me she needs three more marker boxes for February /grumble/ at least I get dust collector hose and clamps for the TS. May push my luck and get the adapter set for the 2.5 hose so I can hook up the miter saw.


----------



## Doe

Happy new year, everyone. Let's just say that yesterday was a sleepy day.

Candy, you might like 50 Of The Most Unexpected And Funny Things That Have Ever Happened In The Hospital


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I have 8' of 4" collector hose if you want it but shipping would be problematic.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks laser guys I'm thinking about pulling the trigger.


----------



## bandit571

Boss has been asking how the Beagle is doing, Beka…..any word?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Today I made an 11-minute tutorial about plywood. It s exactly as exciting as it sounds.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


 I found it very informative and useful video. A excellent resource video!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Had a load jammed in a washer. Operators comment; " I don't know who loaded it wrong, I am the only one here". Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFL


----------



## ssnvet

First dresser is done. It was tricked to install all by my lonesome, but it slides smooth and easy and is very sturdy (drawer slides are rated for >100# each)


----------



## Festus56

Buy one AJ. You don't want to be left out. My laser runs nearly every day. Sometimes it is only for a few minutes to put my logo on something. Sometimes it may run for 6 hrs. to make a project. Quite a learning curve but now I can have it doing whatever I need within a couple minutes of walking into the shop.

My usual logo on the bottom of a bootjack, 12 minutes










Andy and Carol's bench, About 15 hrs total


----------



## bandit571

May have just found a Project Idea…..I watched the Woodwright's Shop episode about a Carved Oak Desk Box…

Except..my last name isn't Follansee
Except…I do not do carving
Except …I have a stash of Ash, instead of the Oak…

And I don't have a measured plan…..but, that never stopped me before…









Hmmm..have to see what the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up comes up with….may need a couple more planks…


----------



## mudflap4869

04:00 Leg spasms, throbbing headache and a full bladder. Did a bit of online research and now reading the posts. Who needs sleep anyway???


----------



## mojapitt

Call girls? Must be after Dean.


----------



## rhybeka

wow - and in India even. 

Morning all. back to the salt mine today and feels good to be back at my desk. Lots to get done though.

Looks good Matt!

@AJ watch out - these guys are enablers 

@Bandit that was a neat project


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it AJ…..

I wish I had shop time, maybe I'll call in sick today…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Go for it AJ…..
> 
> I wish I had shop time, maybe I ll call in sick today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Can't hide from your boss Marty


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Ok, spelled Peter's last name wrong…..it is Peter Follansbee….worked out of the Plimouth Plantation as a Joiner.

I may take ideas from his Desk Box, and Underhill's Rachel Standing Desk…..into something one could sit at….

Need to get something down on paper…..maybe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I called in sick today to the ski resort and told them I couldn't come due to my stomach virus. 13 of us in this condo. So far 10 have had the bug. Doing better this morning. Maybe I'll ski this afternoon. Liam went out with his uncle and cousin.

That's a big drawer Matt. Looks good.

Beka, I don't see how you could go wrong with the HF hose.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,
Watched your plywood video, very informative and well done.. nice job.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Stumpy,
> Watched your plywood video, very informative and well done.. nice job.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Agreed, not enough info out there in an easily digestible format to really know how to decode the myriad of plywoods that exist. Sadly, my wife won't watch it, she said determining what to use is my domain. Although, she still tells me how much I can spend…weird.


----------



## Gene01

0 degrees, power went off about midnight. Generator didn't come on. Pipes froze so, no water. Got the generator fixed about an hour ago. Hoping the heat tapes do their job and nothing ruptured.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog

Did not know you were here, glad to see you kicking about. Sorry about the junk plywood!


----------



## bandit571

Paperwork started…









Legs have been milled…









Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## diverlloyd

Laser guys did any of you look into the prion of addin a spindle to yours for CBC routing?


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide whether to head back to the shop, tonight…..haul a board for the aprons to the shop…we'll see…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 0 degrees, power went off about midnight. Generator didn t come on. Pipes froze so, no water. Got the generator fixed about an hour ago. Hoping the heat tapes do their job and nothing ruptured.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, that sucks, it was 49* here… just saying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Laser guys did any of you look into the prion of addin a spindle to yours for CBC routing?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Huh???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, come to Martysville, I got plenty of work to do here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I watched the video, that explains why prices are gittin' so dang high around here. A man can't afford ta build a cabinet anymore…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought I was comin' over to do nothin'....
Then ya go and hire Bandit!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just sub-contracted a job out, the guy had to do it fer free in order to git the job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I still got an extra bar stool and some beer here fer yer job…..


----------



## bandit571

Be over there in about..2 weeks….Road Trip!....

Hauled one plank to the shop…now have the four aprons ready for tenons, and enough stock for the lower stretchers…Was setting up for tenons..Mother Nature had other plans for me….seems like there are more steps coming out the shop, than going to the shop….

yep, I'm cheap, just not easy….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Go for it AJ…..
> 
> I wish I had shop time, maybe I ll call in sick today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Umm, no Management says you have used your one day a year up already.

LOL


----------



## Festus56

Hope your pipes thaw out without damage Gene. Not fun when they break.

That sucks Bill when you have to call in sick to having fun!!

Only ones I have seen AJ are some above my budget. I think it is a SHARK CNC that can be fitted with a laser but they cost about 20x what my laser did.


----------



## bandit571

Aprons milled, ready for tenons..









Stretchers rough milled…









Will dress them up with a plane, or two…one will be a foot rest…









Tenon maker….


----------



## Festus56

Bandit I am sure you have an idea for your hutch for a computer desk but thought I would show you a picture of mine. The little doors under the monitor shelf have all the cords and cables hidden behind them. Was an old desk I made for my mother back in high school then re-configured it to this. Just ideas…


----------



## Gene01

3 degrees. Heat tapes didn't do the job. Somewhere beyond the heat tapes, pipes still frozen. 31 for a high today. Gotta go to town and get some water. 44 tomorrow. Maybe we can ride it out. We need showers. About out of wet wipes.


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't sound fun Gene. Hope no bad damage and water comes back soon.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh, Gene! So sorry mother nature isn't cooperating  I hope you thaw out soon and don't have damage!

Glad it's friday of a short week.

@Bill I hope you and your clan feel better. Stomach flu is awful 

Feeling overwhelmed when I step in the shop. I started sorting screws the other night but I need to do something storage wise to start getting some of my horizontal surfaces back from the clutter that has overtaken.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Laser guys did any of you look into the prion of addin a spindle to yours for CBC routing?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Huh???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sorry there was a ton of auto correct and lag last night while trying to post.

It should have been "laser guys did any of you look into the option of adding a spindle for cnc routing?". It takes me a while to decide on a purchase and if the cnc router option is only a bit more cash then I would go for it. But all the ones I have seen the the actual pricey moves on a table. So that would eliminate being able to but burn large objects. It would stick me at 12"x8". sorry agin for that super poor sentence structure of my pervious post.


----------



## ssnvet

Lloyd,

The factors that determine the required strength (and thus mass) of the gantry and head, and the power of the motion control motors and electronics are the mass of what is mounted to the head and the reaction forces to what you are doing.

Routers are heavy, lasers are light. 
Router bits push through the material and have substantial reaction forces. 
Lasers have zero reaction forces

That's why these lasers Can be so inexpensive as they have light (weak) frames and only require very low power motors. Any CNC router is going to be a lot stouter and require bigger motors and more powerful control electronics.

Software is also a big factor and accounts for ~1/4 or more of the package price for a CNC router sold by a vendor who's going to actually support what the sell. Easy to learn software with lots of features and tech support is pricey. Cryptic share ware with no support is not.

You need to make a heads up decision about how much time your willing to invest in learning the tools and do a sober evaluation of your aptitude with all things tech


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt it sounds like you are saying buy both. For the router I don't think I would do anything large but the laser I would like to be able to do large items so it seems I will be looking buying both. Along with reloading cad back onto my computer along with the book for it. Might as well have some playtime with it to knock the rust off. Always thought it was boring to use though.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, can still remember when being a FRIDAY actually meant something…..

IF the weather would stay like it is outside today until the end of March…...I can handle winters like this….


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today….large flour tortilla, covered in sauce, shredded cheese, deli-sliced Ham….roll up and serve cold. Not allowed any green leafy stuff….will just have to make do….


----------



## rhybeka

my lunch was just leftover wild rice/mushroom/ground beef casserole from last night

I'm thinking about making an ash picture frame with lap joints and walnut plugs for decoration. The walnut dowel I have is only 1/4" though. Debating if I should use something bigger or just nix it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Lunch here was two oatmeal raisin cookies. I guess I should go eat something.

Beka try it and see if it looks good on some scrap pieces.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I went to Taco Bell for lunch. I kinda wish I hadn't now. I hate going to lunch and not being hungry when I go. Nothing even remotely sounds good, but if I don't eat, brain function dwindles.


----------



## bandit571

Shop time started at 3pm today….Supper came at 5pm….may head back after awhile….got a little bit done…
( at least I remembered to turn the shop fan on, this time…)


----------



## bandit571

Tenons are done..









Beads along the outside corners of the legs are done..









Will try to do a few mortises later…









Elbow is a bit tired….


----------



## rockusaf

Replaced the leaking kitchen faucet today, one more thing checked off the honey-do list. The plumbing in this house is a mess, every shutoff valve I try to turn off disintegrates in my hand, at least the main outside the house turned everything off without a problem. By the time I'm finished every shutoff will be new.

Shop time today involved bringing in some wood that will turn into a table saw workstation and a medicine cabinet (or 2, still in the design phase right now) and shelves in the master bathroom. I'm hoping when I go to the shop in the morning it'll have worked itself out but I doubt it.

I hear some bourbon calling my name.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, that sucks.

Like Matt said, I don't think the structure of my laser is strong enough for the forces of a router.

Felt a lot better today. Had a great day of skiing with Liam. Home tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm….replaced by ZZZZZzzzzzzzz…?


----------



## Festus56

Here you go Beka. Live edge Ash and walnut pegs. This is in our living room.


----------



## DIYaholic

ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Third day of frozen pipes. Tried a weed burner on the most likely areas. No luck. Bought twenty gallon jugs of water. Got coffee anyway. Melting snow in buckets to flush toilet. Plumber due at 17:00. Supposed to be 42 degrees today. Might get the pipes melted before 17:00. That would be grand.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….slept wrong, left side is aching and noisey….


----------



## bandit571

Part of the reason…late night shop time…two parts are now ready for tenons…crosscut for length, surfaced S4S..








Made a mess on the bench….









With a cheap plane…









Millers Falls No. 11…...at 2 am this morning…..happens when I ain't sleepy…


----------



## bandit571

Closed the shop at 1600 hrs, today…...ran out of Gumption….8 mortises chopped….chisel nick on a finger,,,never even felt it..happened to look down and found it…I think 3 hours of shoptime shop do for the day…

Film @2300 hrs, Zulu….


----------



## boxcarmarty

We finished up the 200amp service upgrade today, then left work early fer Pizza, beer, and Colts…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I think your QB gets you through today


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I think your QB gets you through today
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They're in kick @$$ mode…..


----------



## mojapitt

Colts are working as hard as you do Marty


----------



## Gene01

WE'VE GOT WATER!!! Took a rotary hammer to get the frozen earth from around the pipes from the pressure pump. And, about 20 minutes of torching to break the ice jam. Had a local plumber do it all. Best $200 we've spent since Papadeaux's


----------



## mojapitt

Very good to hear Gene. Time for a hot shower.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, we're headin' yer way next… well, the other side of ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty' Probably drunk now


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Colts are so hot, they thawed out Gene's pipes…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene the best hot shower is the one after watching someone else work.


----------



## bandit571

Having a big bucket of the Colonel's Popcorn Chicken….for din-din….

Blog is done….hope I can get a full night's sleep, tonight…


----------



## ssnvet

Finished another drawer…









And took another daughter to a UNH hockey game…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I found ya a new road bike…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, are you going to take Bill to the game next weekend?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Pulled an all-nighter…yep, slept straight through til morning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Mark, I found ya a new road bike…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That looks like Randy's new ride. Just needs to add a trailer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where are ya going Marty? There's a lot of stuff the other side of me. I drive 14 hours yesterday and saw a lot of it. Got home at 7 last night. I love my truck. I drove from Salina KS all the way almost home without stopping for 356 miles. Could have made it all the way home but nature called. That would have been 420 miles without stopping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, what happened with your truck?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, how much snow did you have?
That's a long time with frozen pipes. No damage?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Mark, I found ya a new road bike…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That looks like Randy's new ride….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Who wants to help me build one???


----------



## rhybeka

Guess I shouldn't walk away without hitting the Post button 

@Mark that's sweet! I don't have live edged ash though, just regular rough finished. I like your pegs - kind of Greene and Greene  I think I still have the off cut of walnut I took off the desk slab I could chunk up and use for pegs.

@Matt Yay! How long are your daughters home for? I've heard some colleges around here are on break until the 27th!

Morning all… SO decided to go visit her grandad so I'm home alone with the fur kids. Lily is on crate rest for another week and not at all happy about it. even with a sedative. Makes me want to either go to the shop so she may stop panting or let her out for a while… but that would risk damage. Can't give her more sedative until about 5pm. Maybe I'll go over to HF and get a link belt and some DC hose


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That would be fun to drive Marty. Would sure catch some wind though. Maybe a pickup box would be more useful.

Been warm here and going to be for another week. Low 30's at night and mid 40's in the afternoon.

Finally about getting caught up in the shop. Had one cribbage board that took 4 times before it made the quality control inspection. Was successful yesterday.

Hope this week I can get my shop upgrades picked out and ordered. Want to upgrade my table saw and get a drum sander to start with. Just need to decide which models to get. Will be a SawStop but could go with a contractor model and just replace my old one and use the same router table extension. Or start with a new cabinet saw. Would need a 2" lift with the cabinet saw to match all my benches and assembly table height. Going for a Supermax 19-38 sander. Seems to be a good machine for my use. May have to use Stumpy's re-arrange aritus to get everything to fit.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, how much snow did you have?
> That's a long time with frozen pipes. No damage?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Over three days, I'd guess around 6". The snow wasn't a problem. But no power for 12 hours @ 0 degrees was, though. It's 40 now and melting. But not on our dirt road out. It's two miles of snow pack and slicker than snot. Several good sized hills and two 90 degree turns. After it freezes tonight, it'll be a biotch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get the cabinet saw Mark. I was surprised that the SS contractor saw still had the motor hanging out the back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The cold and no power sucks. We had no power for 6 days after an ice storm.


----------



## Festus56

> Get the cabinet saw Mark. I was surprised that the SS contractor saw still had the motor hanging out the back.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Would there be a good way to raise it 2" and still have wheels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mine is on a shop fox mobile base with 2×6 blocks inside the base to raise the saw. Mine is 36 1/4" tall.


----------



## bandit571

Headed for the shop at the start of the chargers/raven's 4th quarter and just now got back upstairs….End assemblies are glued up, long aprons dry fitted. Two blanks for the foot rests are milled, corner blocks are ready to install..

For some reason….I seem to be a wee bit tired….

Film @ 2300 hrs, ZULU…..


----------



## Gene01

New heat tape, new pipe insulation, whole mess wrapped with more insulation. Should be good till spring when I'll build a box around it and add more insulation.


----------



## bandit571

24 photos to process…whew….









Ends are glued up, long aprons are a dryfit…worked on getting the footrests milled…









And cut 4 corner blocks….they all matched, this time around…









My router bit stash….









My "router lift" to adjust the depth settings…









Might have it about right….even the legs got a couple…









Cardio Workout, involved these two..things…









Busy day?


----------



## ssnvet

Drawer #2 installed.



















Test fit the drawer front for the shallow top drawer. It's going to be very tight getting my pinkeys in their to mount the slides…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, are you going to take Bill to the game next weekend?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was hoping if I showed up at his house, he would take me to the game. After all, he has a job and I don't…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Where are ya going Marty?
> - firefighterontheside


I'm goin' to my livingroom and turnin' on the TV, the Colts are goin' to Kansas City to play the Chiefs…..



> Marty, what happened with your truck?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Intake gasket is leaking and fouling out the plugs. Apparently 250,000 miles is where I need to truck shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mark, I found ya a new road bike…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That looks like Randy's new ride….
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Who wants to help me build one???
> 
> - DIYaholic


It would be a 'lil cold on yer winter travels….


----------



## DIYaholic

> It would be a lil cold on yer winter travels….
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not if I only travel in warm climes….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It would be a lil cold on yer winter travels….
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Not if I only travel in warm climes….
> 
> - DIYaholic


If you could get someone else to drive, you could ride in the front overhang where it would be warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Where are ya going Marty?
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I m goin to my livingroom and turnin on the TV, the Colts are goin to Kansas City to play the Chiefs…..
> 
> Marty, what happened with your truck?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Intake gasket is leaking and fouling out the plugs. Apparently 250,000 miles is where I need to truck shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So you're not going to KC tonight?


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ hey all….nytol!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nyt nyt.


----------



## mojapitt

спокойной ночи Бекка


----------



## DIYaholic

> спокойной ночи Бекка
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That was easy for you to say!!!


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better start writing that blog post….

The old van I traded in had over 243,000 miles on it…...new van has just 145K right now….should be able to do another 100k?


----------



## CFrye

A belated thanks to Doe for the chuckles! 
I'm tarred. 
Later, gators.


----------



## CFrye

A belated thanks to Doe for the chuckles! 
I'm tarred. 
Later, gators.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> спокойной ночи Бекка
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, what he said…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off ta the Big Box Store fer more house parts, BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

Phyl's brother and wife from IL are due to arrive today for a week's stay. I've been cautioned to be on my best behavior, wear clean clothes every day and, to NOT hide out in the shop. My tools will get a rest. On the 21st, another brother and wife will be here in AZ but, they have a travel trailer and will be in Tucson. They plan to stay for two months. That'll mean a few trips to Tucson. And, clean clothes every day. At least it's warmer own there.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Back at the salt mine today… I'm done with holidays and vacation days and am going to try to get back into the work a day groove.

First hockey game of winter season is tonight.

Turned cold last night and was in the teens this morning…... supposed to get 3"-6" of snow tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Don't you hate having to be on your best behavior? Not as much fun.

Cooler and windy today. Will hide in the shop and hope to get caught up and done with the last order.


----------



## Gene01

Our snow is purt near all melted.. it'll be in the 40s with bright sunshine today. By tomorrow afternoon, it'll be all gone. Just mud left.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…about says it all….

Tried 3 times last night, to write up a blog post….site locked up each time…pictures didn't want to load the first two times, couldn't even get on this site for the third try…..started off Monday with a bang….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just had to go getLiam from school. It seems he may have what we all had while skiing. Bummer.


----------



## bandit571

Was this site acting up, last night…..pictures either took 10 minutes to load one picture….and sometimes they didn't even load…..then the entire site went on "timed out".....

The way today is going..I think I'll stay out of the shop….

Grandson #3 says he has a decent computer desk at the moment….so…GrandBRAT Diva will get a "Drawing Desk", as she doesn't have a computer of her own…yet.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, will there be a lot of 'just adjusting my glasses" during the visit? 
Good timing, Liam! Hope you feel better soon!
Bandit, the site was goofy early this morning, hence my short/double post.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Candy. You remembered that? Naw, they be good people. Not in to woodworking, though. Phyl asked what they'd like to do or see while they're here. SIL said just sit and visit. Maybe play some cards or dominoes. Exciting, huh?


----------



## CFrye

Gene, Jim remembers and uses it FREQUENTLY!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of things that Candy rememebers, here's the video of my friend falling down the mountain. As he's starting down you can see me below him. As he's falling you see me in the yellow coat getting the heck out of the way as he scoots by.


----------



## mojapitt

Multiple part question.

Does anyone have a treadmill;

That you use?
That you like?
What model is it?

I need to slow down my fat production


----------



## CFrye

Bill, glad he's OK. The whole arm/hand shaking thing reminded me of after I fell and broke my elbow. Shake it off!!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, glad he's OK. The whole arm/hand shaking thing reminded me of after I fell and broke my elbow. Shake it off!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Dad gum site took 10 minutes to boot up. Numerous Shucky-Darns said, and the dang pooter still don't want to co-operate. 
Monte, if I said something like that my mom would have fed me a whole bar of soap.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dad gum site took 10 minutes to boot up. Numerous Shucky-Darns said, and the dang pooter still don't want to co-operate. 
Monte, if I said something like that my mom would have fed me a whole bar of soap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Afraid not Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dad gum site took 10 minutes to boot up. Numerous Shucky-Darns said, and the dang pooter still don t want to co-operate.
> Monte, if I said something like that my mom would have fed me a whole bar of soap.
> 
> - mudflap4869


What do you mean not cooperate? Seems fine…..not.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte - Check your local CL listings in February for a nearly brand new and seldom-used treadmill. That's about when people give up on their resolutions and the treadmill becomes a place to hang laundry. No recommendations on brands though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, the site was down fer a bit this morning, I blame Candy for the double post overload…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Debbie came home with one of them treadmill thingy's awhile back, I tried to git the dog to go fer a walk, but she refuses…..


----------



## bandit571

Smart dog!

Didn't want to do it…but 









Was only 1/8" out of square…glue and screws for the corner blocks…used a fancy driver..









Called a Hammerhead….will drive the screws, them "hammer" them tight. maybe I should clean the shop up?









Nah…I'd just make another mess…was supposed to be taking 1/2 a load out of the washer, and start them in the dryer….now I need a nap…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Speaking of things that Candy rememebers, here's the video of my friend falling down the mountain. As he's starting down you can see me below him. As he's falling you see me in the yellow coat getting the heck out of the way as he scoots by.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Umm, NO, the pins in my wrist and arm are quivering like a piano tuning fork just watching.

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Speaking of things that Candy rememebers, here's the video of my friend falling down the mountain. As he's starting down you can see me below him. As he's falling you see me in the yellow coat getting the heck out of the way as he scoots by.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Umm, NO, the pins in my wrist and arm are quivering like a piano tuning fork just watching.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's why I had the screws taken out of my leg. This was one of the them. 3" titanium screw. Broke my leg skiing in 1998.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What you are really telling us is….
You've got a few loose screws!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That's why I had the screws taken out of my leg. This was one of the them. 3" titanium screw. Broke my leg skiing in 1998.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Take them out and I have no use of my arm. LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Dang Bill…. that's serious back country skiing. Hope you have the avalanch beacons, etc…

As for loose screws… I still have one of the screws they used to mount a halo neck brace into my skull after breaking my neck in '84. It reminds me not to chose my company more wisely.

Hockey night upset as we lost to Black 1-0. The league manager shuffled the deck and we lost our best player. The new guy is O.K., but we all sucked and couldn't complete a pass to save our lives though.

Snow storm was a bust… 3-6" forecast turned out to be a 1" dusting.

Time to find more coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morrnin' all,



> ....Snow storm was a bust… 3-6" forecast turned out to be a 1" dusting.
> 
> Time to find more coffee….
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Same here….
1" to 3" forecast turned out to be 0"....

Although, they are predicting 3" to 6" for tomorrow….

so, we still got that to go….


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…....No snow, no rain…still windier than Congress….Boss has errands she wants to do….


----------



## rhybeka

left the house without a jacket this morning. Went out to the shop to turn lights off and found I'd left the heater on - it was a balmy 65 degrees. I wanted to stay out there and work but no dice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, it's not as back country as it looks. It's one of the named double black diamond runs. It's just very steep.

They are predicting snow here Friday into Saturday. All the models show it to be a significant amount of snow, but the temp forecast has me thinking we will just have wet roads.

I got one side of a bed rail with its hardware on. That was tricky….involved me standing on top of my bench to be able to mortise the end for the hardware. I could have done it on its side, but it was hard to see into my jig that way.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bill I had a wreck like that once many years ago. Was not that steep of a run but i tumbled, slid and rolled about 300' before I stopped. Worst problem was I had to walk the rest of the way to the bottom because that is where the ski I lost ended up.

Finally am all caught up on projects in the shop. Now I am off to my local tool store to spend money.


----------



## bandit571

Rails for the foot rest are installed..









A frame is in the clamps…









Fancy miter joints..









seemed to fit well enough..









maybe 2 hours in the shop, today…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! doing some computer work since I have to head back out in this wind in about an hour. I should start packing for my trip but - not feeling it yet.


----------



## rhybeka

better get moving before I fall asleep!


----------



## boxcarmarty

When I would tumble on skis, I'd just wait for the boat to circle back around… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you fall down a big hill on water skis, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## mojapitt

Still better to break a leg than be like Sonny Bono.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He was one of the reasons I started skiing with a helmet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I just drive the boat…..


----------



## bandit571

They took Mom to the ER tonight….treated and sent back to Campbell House….they will try to keep her comfortable..

Not good…


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hoping for the best, Bandit!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sorry to hear this pal.


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers for her Bandit


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear Bandit. Hoping for the best.


----------



## CFrye

Praying for your mom, Bandit.
Spent the afternoon with my mom at the nursing home. I asked the maintenance guy if he'd be willing to put some poly on the pine boards we were putting in her room (too cold in our shop for finishing). He said he would and helped carry them in from the van. There is a state inspection due any day and it was decided that the shelves would be considered a 'resident safety hazard'. So he took the standards and brackets off the wall and we carried everything back to the van. 
Now, trying to decide how to modify a bookcase to fit in the available space. 
I've also been searching the 4th Stumpy thread for the waterfall-edge how-to conversations between Monte and Charles. I found the duct tape convo, still searching for the one with the dowels…did Charles do a video?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's frustrating Candy, but I'm sure you'll figure something out.


----------



## ssnvet

"Wintry Mix" are the words of the morning…. a burm of slush almost pulled me off the road into a telephone pole on the the way to work.

Thinking about doing something different, that I've never done before, for the last drawer. I've got all the tools, now I just need the gumption (and time)...


----------



## bandit571

Mid 20s and windy outside…dusting of Lake Effect Snow…..I have a cough, a runny nose, sore throat, and can't breathe….and I have to go outside and have blood work done? Check-up on the blood thinner….

No new word about Mom…still a waiting game….Daughter is going to check in on her today….I can't because of this cold….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I decided to cut a little bit of walnut today for fun. Then dad and I cut down a red oak with a 32" burl. The tree died this summer, so it was time. I have somewhat of a plan for milling it. It'll be interesting to see what's in there.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in this computer chair, for 1/2 of the afternoon….

Got the frame out of the clamps…and installed









Holes in the corner blocks missed the marks….counter-bored 8 holes added a screw in each. 3 across the front and back, one centered on each side….then milled a few plugs, and installed them..









There is a plug in this picture…









Right there, in fact. Ran the cove bit around..









Need to fill the corner joints a bit….maybe….dug out a chunk for across the front of the desk unit..









Needs trimmed for length, edges jointed,,,,Need to haul another plank to the shop….maybe all three…

Need to run the rebbeting bit around the inside of the frame, to lay a plywood panel into…have to go and BUY the plywood, first. "FUN" is about to begin…as soon as this cold goes away…


----------



## bandit571

Some dummy couldn't stay out of the shop….paying the (OW ) price now….hauled one board to the shop..just one

There is now a 1×6 for the desk's back..









Rough cut to size, along with the one for the front,,,had issues with the mitre gauge and a square not playing nice…
Bandsaw to make a couple angled cuts..









All 4 pieces have been S4S…









That old #6c was getting heavy…will see what tomorrow brings…

Mom was doing a little bit better, this morning…


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad to hear that Mom is doing better….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Installed 4 LED shop lights in shop. What a difference.


----------



## DanKrager

WBBN, you're gonna hafta change your avatar….there's no night in that shop now!

How does that peg board on the ceiling work for you?

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

LED lights are wonderful in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubber-Ohs…

Guess who wants to make a pen for her roomies birthday gift?

I'm a little nervous about the wood she chose. It's a Spalted Tamarac… but it started to crack before we even got it mounted on the lathe. So we're attempting to stabilize it with CA glue, put it in clamps and called it a night. I really didn't want her to chose this wood, as I knew it could be dicey… especially for a slim line pen. But it will make a stunning pen if she can pull it off.










I've never done anything with spalted wood before. It smells like mold when you cut it :^o


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..feels like I've been run over by a truck….

Bill: your snow meandered over this way….you can have it back..

I seemed to be "barking" more than the fleabags in the house…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Bandit, if it's my snow it's early. Mine isn't coming til tomorrow afternoon. Up to 8".


----------



## Mike_in_STL

This will be St. Louis and the surrounding areas from about now, until Monday.


----------



## bandit571

Working on dovetails…..only seeing half of what I am doing…decided to stop, until the maigraine goes away..


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, whatever you do do not breath in that spalted dust. It'll wreck havoc in your lungs.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get rid of thid Maigraine head ache….don't even ask about what happwns when I cough….
Ok, here did the photo icons go?









Dry fit…


----------



## bandit571

Need to ask DL how he gets rid of a maigrAINE…CAN'T SEE WORTh a dang…computer is acting stupid. hands went numb numb. Stress ;evel may be ABIT HIGH?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody need a walnut mantel? About 2 years to dry.


----------



## mojapitt

I will keep that in mind. Hope to be building about then.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just when I was beginning to like this winter, it got cold…..


----------



## mojapitt

Winter tends to be like that


----------



## ssnvet

Stabilizing the cracks with CA glue worked well. Pen is turned and sanded and soaking up the CA glue finish like a thirsty dog.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, you re gonna hafta change your avatar….there s no night in that shop now!
> 
> How does that peg board on the ceiling work for you?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


For dust, it is terrible. I plan to rip it down in time and do some framework. Was in a hurry (ex-wife always on my butt) years ago and never got the time to do it right. Just slapped it up and wham it is done.

Going to go back with 1/4 plywood, painted bright white.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, 5 - 7 inches starting in the mornin', bring yer wheelbarrow…..


----------



## HamS

Just stopping in to say Hi.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hi Ham.

Bandit I suffer about 6 days a week. But here if it helps the starter cocktail is 2 aleve 2 excedrine migraine. I also take relpax when it's unbearable but I stay try not to take those they burn my tummy, so if I take one of those I also take a motion sickness pill. That takes care of the upset stomach I believe it's because motion sickness is your body thinking it's been poisoned so my body sees the replax as poison. I am not also taking a monthly shot well shots of amovig. Haven't seen any diffence in taking it yet but I also like to give things 6 months. I also sit down in the shower with the hottest water I can stand hitting the back of my neck and top of my head so it runs down my face over my eyes. A small towel over my head while doing this also helps as I can get it hot and hold the ends on my eyes with a lot of pressure. Laying down makes them worst for me but if it comes to it laying down on my back with my left hand under my neck and right arm over my eyes and locked into the left elbow. The right inner elbow should be on the bridge of your nose. Kind of making a triangle of pressure. That is my 3 decades of experience hope it helps you more then me but I am a odd one or so I have been told.


----------



## AM420

> Working on dovetails…..only seeing half of what I am doing…decided to stop, until the maigraine goes away..
> 
> - bandit571


So that's why they're called half-blind dovetails!










...I'll show myself out.


----------



## Design59

The comments on this thread are gold


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, 5 - 7 inches starting in the mornin , bring yer wheelbarrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


They are saying 8-12 inches here with some spots up to 16". It's snowing pretty hard now.


----------



## diverlloyd

No snow here they are talking about icy rain then maybe some snow. But they are more wrong then right so I will wait to see.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Working on dovetails…..only seeing half of what I am doing…decided to stop, until the maigraine goes away..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> So that s why they re called half-blind dovetails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I ll show myself out.
> 
> - AM420


We need a 'lil more AM420 around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll be driving the Kubota ta work in the mornin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Back home….spent the night at Lima Memorial Hospital under Observation…day after a maigraine..sucks

Might be another day before I try the shop….


----------



## HamS

Actually spent time in my shop tonight. Been very busy over the holiday with shows and church music. I have been teaching theater tech at the local theater to high school students. Pretty interesting work for them and they get to work real shows as well. Did a gig as Santa Claus, and I didn't even need to use the fake beard. 
the theater tech course covers sound systems, lighting systems, scenery construction, costuming and wardrobe, stage management and show production. The only thing we really don't cover is rigging, mostly because of the safety issues involved with high school students. My mobile music and lighting business has been pretty active too, averaging a show every 3 weeks or so. I probably could be busier than that and probably will as I get more weddings in the spring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Ham. How are ya?

I think we already have about 8" and there's a lot more coming. I've been driving around in it with my fire truck with a plow on it. I got stuck in a ditch for a bit, but got out. Roads are very bad. Don't drive to Stl.


----------



## CFrye

Good to see you, Ham!
Bandit, take care.
Bill, keep all the snow, please!


----------



## mojapitt

> Hey Ham. How are ya?
> 
> Roads are very bad. Don't drive to Stl.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Crap, OK
I'll turn around


----------



## DIYaholic

We had 6" of snow yesterday….
None today….
Temps have plummeted….
Only a high of 6 today….
Warming up to 12 tomorrow & Sunday!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bill, 5 - 7 inches starting in the mornin , bring yer wheelbarrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Might bring this, you know just to have enough capacity.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Up to 48° and all sunshine. If we don't get snow our fire season is going to be a long one. Is nothing in our forecast for several days.

Been busy with little projects but did take time to go pick up my new sander today. All assembled and a trial run done. It is as nice as I ever imagined. Quiet and accurate, but makes a cloud if you forget to start the dust collector. Now to make more room in the shop. The new table saw should be in this next week. Has been a long time since I had new tools to use.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, You know I will have to come over to check the new toys out. If you need help moving things give me a call….


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Upper Indiana not very snowy, yet.

Out to the shop this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 - 4 inches so far in Martysville…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> 3 - 4 inches so far in Martysville…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I guess we are about 9 based on posts on Facebook.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Ham. Good to see you. Whatchya been up to? 
We're headed to Phoenix in an hour or so, to take Phyl's brother and his wife to the airport. They are headed to St. Louis. Hope they don't have any weather problems. Then, they have a 100 mile trip in IL to get home. Route 70 can be nasty when it snows. Their destination, Efingham, has about a foot predicted.


----------



## rockusaf

Mornin, 52 with a slight breeze here. Workiing on cleaning and setting up the metal working shed since that one has power, still can't figure out how the previous owner got power to the wood shed. Having to work out of the garage stinks when I have a 12×24 shed that'll be great if I had light and power.

Rock


----------



## Cricket

Drinking my morning coffee from my camping mug so that I can close my eyes and imagine sitting by the campfire.


----------



## diverlloyd

1"-2" of snow here and rain expected later today so it will be gone. Sad sad snow day when it only lasts a day.

Cricket great picture .


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…sitting here wearing funny looking socks. Looks like the 5" predicted turned out to be … 0.5"

Ya'll can keep the extra….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, come on by, we'll build a fire in the shop and make some cowboy coffee… Maybe even add a shot of somethin'.....


----------



## Cricket

I love your mug!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, from my personal experiences, a fire in the shop is a bad thing


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, we're an hour south east of Effingham and we have only 3". Wife works as a medical coder for St. Anthony's in Effingham, but she works from home.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

A very fine snow coming down, now. Found out I am not allowed to drive yet….have to get the Doctor's OK first..

May just hibernate for the weekend..


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, You know I will have to come over to check the new toys out. If you need help moving things give me a call….
> 
> - MontanaBob


Come on over Bob. You don't have to wait until I get new tools. That don't happen very often.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

We're getting the same blast of cold as Andy and the VT peeps. Fireplace is cranking and space heaters have the shop up to 65, so today it's dovetails or bust.

We took Mary to airport last night and she's back in gay Paris, just in time for another round of yellow jacket riots.

On her last day she said she wanted to turn a pen for her roomies BD gift, so I got a few more hours in the shop with her.

She made a Spalted Tamerind Slimline finished with CA glue.



















Happy for that time, as the shop is where we get along best.

Everywhere else I'm an irrelevant idiot :^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Snow is piled up and ready for some football… and beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, that's a good lookin' pen that Mary turned out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are ya pullin' fer The Chiefs???


----------



## mojapitt

I' Thinking Marty won't be available for a couple hours


----------



## mojapitt

Snow has come to Richmond. Something pleasant about it. Not sure what, that's just what I have been told.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy Monte. It's nice. It's been raining here on top of the snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Fat burning device assembled. That's the easy part. Now to be like Dean.


----------



## bandit571

Doesn't look like Marty's Colts showed up, today…


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, we re an hour south east of Effingham and we have only 3". Wife works as a medical coder for St. Anthony s in Effingham, but she works from home.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That's good to hear, Dan. Thanks. Ask your wife if she knows my nephew, John Sudkamp. He does something at St. Anthonys.


----------



## DIYaholic

My condolences to Marty….
Don't over indulge….
While you drown your sorrow!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hope tomorrow this chest and head feel better…..may try the shop for a bit…all depends on how I am feeling…

Have a couple dovetails to finish up.

Ground is covered…looks like 3-4" of the white crap….hate snow.


----------



## mudflap4869

I decided that procrastinating as much as I want to be my new years resolution. So far I am 100% on target.


----------



## Gene01

Got another 2 or 3 inches of snow last night. Only 47 days till spring. However, a few years ago, we got 4 foot of snow on March 10. 
We were in Phoenix yesterday. 65 degrees. NICE! Glad it waited to snow until we made it over the mountains. They got hammered.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

^ looks like I feel, this morning…..


----------



## bandit571

May try a bit in the shop…SLOWLY….head is feeling better, chest cold is still ongoing….usually a 10 day thing.

Had a spammer stop in on my blog….has since been evicted.

Have a "Level 1 Snow Emergency" for the roads here….was almost a Level 2, last night..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 30° now and headed for the upper 40's later. All sunshine and calm for a change. Pretty boring weather here compared to some of you to the east.

Have been playing with my new sander. It is sweet!! Did a lot of research and think I picked the best overall machine for my use. Quiet and accurate is great. Was a snap to assemble to the stand and tweak the conveyer accuracy. Will make a mobile stand today so will be easier to move around.

Now get to wait until later this week for the saw to get here then can play with another new tool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got mine and my parents driveway plowed. 8" of wet, heavy snow. Couldn't have done it without the Kubota. That thing can push a lot of snow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finishing up router table dust collection testing and moving on the final finish and assembly.


----------



## Gene01

Rare snow pics from the mesa


----------



## Festus56

Pretty snow pictures Gene and Bill. Only snow here is just in the shady spots that miss the sun this time of year.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, nice to look at but, wishing it was gone. Measured it at 6". Most should be by tomorrow evening. But, I've got a doc appt. Tomorrow at 08:00.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I know you will be, but, I have to say it. Please, be careful!
Keep posting pics like that and you'll never get Jim as a neighbor! 
Bill, I don't remember if I thanked you. Thanks, for posting Andrew's video! 
Carry on!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you enjoyed it Candy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Snow is gone here and turkey pot pie is in the oven. Don't know if it will be good I just threw some stuff together.


----------



## CFrye

> I hope you enjoyed it Candy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I did! I just watched it again. So glad no one was badly injured.


----------



## bandit571

Can't even look at food, today…..coughing hard enough, the ribs hurt.

Robituson Honey for the coughs….

These got done, today….









Needed to get the front dovetails finished….then see about the inside stuff…


----------



## bandit571

Might try again in the morning.

Mom Update: Not good, not eating, has trouble breathing, even with O2 on. They are keeping her compfy….


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry bandit it's tough when it's your mom.


----------



## ssnvet

The deed has been done…


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt.


----------



## CFrye

> Looks good Matt.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll second that! How is the ply bottom secured?

Jim has a similar drafting brush. I bought a "bench brush" a while back at a flea market that turned out to be for concrete work. Like this one.
data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Works great!


----------



## bandit571

IF you look close enough, you might see my bench broom









Hand cut dovetails….they can get addicting









Afraid my saw isn't quite as fancy..


----------



## mudflap4869

On January 14 1984 she dragged me crying and screaming in front of a sky pilot. Tomorrow, like every 1/14 ever since, will be a day of national mourning. She will have a celebration while I have a pity party, and have to spend money on her. They jist aint no mercy in this world.


----------



## CFrye

Grumpy *OLD* Man, you can buy me dinner or fill up the van…you choose!


----------



## bandit571

Suffered a similar fate back in Nov. 18, 1972….rookies..LOL

Happy which ever, you two.

They told me to start drinking OJ, saying it will help keep a cold away…..told them I already HAVE the dang cold…


----------



## CFrye

I got some shop time yesterday, WooHoo! 
A little history: I got one of these carts at Lowe's to elevate Mom's mini-fridge. 


















I only used the top portion for Mom and brought the rest of it home.

The rest I assembled today and snagged a piece of scrap plywood for the top. Drill press to create recesses for the poles and bandsaw to round the corners. There wasn't enough room to put the little shop vac on the bottom shelf without modifying the vac (remove the wheels and the top handle). So I put the shop fan on top of the cart, turned it on full blast and…the cart didn't budge! 









I even collected a few pieces of scrap wood and tossed them in the burn pile

AND

*BURNED THEM!*


----------



## Gene01




----------



## firefighterontheside

Strong work Candy.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Ted!


----------



## ssnvet

> I ll second that! How is the ply bottom secured?
> - CFrye


The bottom is 3/8" Luan and it's attached with glue and screws (I know… it's not right, traditional or normal… but this is a zero budget project and 1×4 pine is what I had). I thougth about letting it float in a dado slot to allow for expansion/contraction, but didn't want to give up the drawer depth. The original plan was to pocket screw the corners, but then I got the itch to try hand cutting dovetails.

It sure looks a lot easier in the Yourtube videos…. it took me 5 hours to do the 4 corners and assemble.

Next time around I'll have to try it with 1/2" hardwood for a "real" project.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuuummmmm, Marnin to ya….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another sunny, dry and 24° day here. May get to the upper 40's later.

Just playing in the shop. Finish the mobile base for the sander today is the plan.


----------



## bandit571

Sooooo, whut's fer Lunch?


----------



## bandit571

3 Pork Egg Rolls. While they were heating up…drug out the router table, and got it set up. Had to find the 2 wrenches to tighten the collet, too. Also found the rest of the router bits I'll need…and evicted the colony of spiders from the router table….may fire it up later today….IF I get bored sitting around…


----------



## CFrye

Matt, it's done and usable. Nuff said. 
Happy birthday, Ted!!
Funny, Gene! That's going to the son in California. How was your trip this morning?


----------



## Gene01

> Matt, it's done and usable. Nuff said.
> Happy birthday, Ted!!
> Funny, Gene! That's going to the son in California. How was your trip this morning?
> 
> - CFrye


Highways were clear. That dirt road from the house is muddy and slippery. Great report from the Dr. Set my next appt. a year from now. Celebrated by buying a bunch of Tee nuts, a bunch of Destaco style clamps and a bunch of 1/4-20 screws. Jigs, jigs and more jigs.


----------



## CFrye

double and temporarily lost post!!


----------



## CFrye

double and temporarily lost post!!


----------



## CFrye

Great news!! Destaco is a brand(?) new to me. What clamps did you get?
Yesterday, for shop time, I donned my Carhartt bib overalls that my sister got me a few years ago. Man! I forgot how good those things are! At one point, I was sitting outside in the misting rain, after sundown, watching the fire and not cold! It was in the 30's!!

New plan for shelving in Mom's room at the nursing home. I really like the simplicity AND portability of these








I DO NOT want all the shelves wide/deep (where do you think I got my hoarding tendencies from?) Can the uprights be 8" and one or two shelves be 12"? I'm thinking some deeper 'feet' on the bottom for stability.
Thoughts/suggestions/alternatives?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, you should also make provisions for attaching it to the wall, so it can't tip over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, as Dean says, attached to wall wood be best, but otherwise some wider feet would be advisable. Even in your pictures it appears shelves are deeper than uprights. Put your deeper shelves toward the bottom and then make shelves shallower as they go up.


----------



## CFrye

Good points, Dean and Bill!


----------



## bandit571

When was the last time B&D sold all metal routers?









Router table is by SKIL, stand is by me.
Wrenches needed…









Set up the fence..









All this, just to mill 4 grooves..









To hold pencils or pens…then put the router table away..









And that was half of today's shop time…


----------



## Gene01

Candy, here's the style.










Destaco brand is around $15. I got mine for $4 each at HF.


----------



## CFrye

35 years!


----------



## rockusaf

Congrats, don't look a day over 30!

Rock


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats there Candy & Jim!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Jim and Candy.


----------



## theoldfart

Outstanding Candy and Jim. Seems like the chemistry is still good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats


----------



## bandit571

Congrats…rookies…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy anniversary you two love birds


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Anniversary, hope for another 35


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## mudflap4869

I would never survive another 35 years of her cooking. See how she is grinning? That is proof that she can see that it won't take that much longer to do me in.


----------



## rhybeka

lol Congrats you two  here's to a whole lot more! /raises coffee cup/

Just glad to have myself back in OH. I wouldn't recommend spending ~24 hours in an airport. hitting the ground running. Doc appointment this morning for meds. Hoping I've done something to lower my bad cholesterol but we'll see. Shopping for a snowblower. with ~9 in being forecasted on Saturday there isn't much to choose from.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck with that Beka. Tried to buy a sled yesterday. None to be had anywhere in town.


----------



## DanKrager

FFOTS, you're looking in the wrong places for a sled. Go to the store that has large boxes, like a refrigerator box or something and you have a sled better than what you can buy. If you want something more waterproof, go to the tire store and get an inner tube. An old patched one works very well and is usabile in the summertime as a pool float or a fishing boatlet. Shoot, even an old corn shovel works better than most commercial sleds!

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, you two love birds.

My shop reorganization is slowly progressing. A wine and spirits place has asked me to design and build several gift/presentation boxes for their high end stuff. Gonna involve the laser, some power carving and possibly some glass carving and/or etching. Get to use some mesquite but, most will likely be pine and cedar. 
So, I'd best get my rear in gear.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dan, I remember sledding on things like that. I used to sled on a cardboard box inside a trash bag. I have a big truck tire inner tube I should try. That is out of my fish float tube. Never liked to fish out of it. You're just east of me. My wife is from Ofallon IL.


----------



## CharlesNeil

congrats Jim and Candy


----------



## bandit571

Mom passed away this morning…...


----------



## mojapitt

My prayers for the family. Your mom is at peace now.


----------



## CharlesNeil

So sorry to hear Bandit


----------



## DIYaholic

My condolences to you and yours, Bandit….


----------



## Gene01

Sincere condolences, Steve.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for you loss Bandit.


----------



## darinS

Congrats Jim and Candy.

Sincerest condolences Bandit. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rockusaf

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Bandit.

Rock


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to hear about your Mom's passing, Bandit. Prayers and condolences for the family.

Congrats to Jim and Candy on your anniversary.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Very sorry to hear of your loss, Bandit…


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for you and your family's loss Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry for your loss Bandit. May you all be at peace.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Amazon has something to protect your hearing.


----------



## mojapitt

> Amazon has something to protect your hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Beka!
Thanks for the continued congratulations, y'all. 
((((Bandit & family))))
Ear plugs are single use because that post ruptures your eardrum and renders you deaf!


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the explanation Candy, now I see how they work


----------



## bandit571

When and bought a few things for the woodshop….not about to sit around and mope. Funeral is Friday.

IF I can control this cough…I might give the shop a try….take my mind off of other things…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

My condolences on your loss Bandit.


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I'm sorry about your loss. Mom died in my arms and it left a scar as surely as a hot branding iron. Memory of it never fades. So I wish you peace and good health.

DanK


----------



## rockusaf

Looks like the back procedure I had scheduled for a couple months from now got pushed to next week because they had a cancellation. I hoped the fusion I had 6 months ago would fix things but I'm still waiting to feel better than before surgery. Gotta go do all the pre-op stuff tomorrow. Getting old definitely ain't for sissies.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindycouldnt believe I put bourbon in my beer. Where's Dean?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sorry to hear of your mom's passing Bandit. My wife lost her grandma at thanksgiving and she was the last of her four grandparents to go. Even though she's been in assisted living for nearly three years and didn't get out too often, Christmas just didn't feel the same this year. Losing those near to us is always tough. I knew the coastguard officer who shot and killed his family before Christmas, myself and several of the other K of C guys were absolutely paralyzed as to how this could happen. Every day we get is a gift.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Cindycouldnt believe I put bourbon in my beer. Where's Dean?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bourbon is even better outside the beer!


----------



## bandit571

Brand new blade for the bandsaw….1/2" 6tpi…..and has trouble resawing Ash? Hinges have been bought..









Bought a strip of thin Poplar…resaw with the 1/4" blade was fine..









What I didn't need for this shelf,....









Other side has it's mortises done….can do a dry fit..









Anyone want to come over and help spread some glue?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, I have better luck with a 3 TPI, 1/2" in hardwoods. Seems to clear the dust better.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I use a 1.3TPI for resawing, it doesn't leave a glass like finish, not by a long shot but it sure can clear the dust.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 on fewer teeth for band saw blades.

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

My condolences Bandit….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, did you get a new truck?


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, did you bring your camel to work again?


----------



## ssnvet

He's following me around today :^o

Latest project at the salt mine is upgrading our recycled pallet shop layout and setting up an more automated line.

Here's a video link to a really nice one I'd like to emulate if anyone is interested in a more down and dirty form of "woodworking"


----------



## diverlloyd

> - Mainiac Matt


Matt Matt Matt what day is it , huuummmppp dayyyy.


----------



## mojapitt

Geico has great commercials, but this is my favorite.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Can't go wrong with R.Lee.Ermey.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have tried using my grizzly drum sander a few times on large panels. It has always been a terrible mistake. I may think about getting rid of the grizz and get something else. Have you guys with sanders put a large panel thru?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Can t go wrong with R.Lee.Ermey.
> 
> - diverlloyd


May he rest in peace.


----------



## mojapitt

Sarge was a classic. He was great in Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

/hugs/ Bandit.When you figure out what blade works best for resawing, let me know. I'd like to do some with mine and haven't figure it out yet.

went out and bought a snow blower last night to hopefully help with the ~7 in some of you /side eyes around the 'room'/ are sending our way on Saturday.

I'm told my dad is coming up last weekend of the month to help me organize my shop….and that I'll be allowed to purchase anything that will cause that to happen.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Sarge was a classic. He was great in Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


His show locked and loaded was also pretty good and funny.

Bill what issues is it having with large panels? I know nothing about them just asking to be more knowledgeable on what to look out for.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Bill I have not had a chance to run any wide panels through mine yet. I do have a piece of plywood that might be a trial after bit. The Supermax like mine has a stationary conveyer and the head moves up and down. I made the mobile base so that my assembly table and benches can be used as an outfeed tables. I have used it a bunch the last few days and there is zero snipe. There is pressure rollers before and after the drum that do a great job of holding wood on the conveyer. The conveyer is like a big sanding belt. Does not mar the wood but pulls the wood through evenly. Also when sanding wide stock there is a lever that raises the inside of the conveyer about .003" so the outer edge does not gouge the wood where it overlaps. I have checked mine several times with a digital caliper and a 12" cutting board is within .001" anywhere in the board. Also the dust collector port takes 100% of sawdust as long as you remember to turn the DC on. Will post a picture after I try a wide panel in mine.


----------



## Gene01

I had a Performax open end sander. It was a huge POS. Never could keep the head parallel. Unloaded it after a year of fighting it. I'll likely never need another one but, if I did, it would be a closed end one. I used a buddy's 24" Grizzly. That's the bee's knees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I think the main issue is that there are no feed/pressure rollers. The only thing that holds the panel down is the actual drum. It's fine for small things, but wide/long panels get cumbersome and teeter when going in an out which causes very bad snipe.

I got the headboard built today. Luckily the snipe is on the back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you get a new truck?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I gotta new old big 'ole truck…..

'95 F150 4×4 with 140K miles


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers even has her own seat now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I have tested wide panels thru the Jet 16-32, they do fine as long as you don't try to hog it thru…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's not a lot of miles. What motor? 5.0? Or perhaps 351? I'm kind of sad I never owned that body style. Always wanted one that was green over tan.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That's not a lot of miles. What motor? 5.0? Or perhaps 351?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's the 5.0, automatic, XLT with all the bells and whistles, nice cloth interior…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I have tested wide panels thru the Jet 16-32, they do fine as long as you don t try to hog it thru…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How much you pay for that. I found one for 900.


----------



## boxcarmarty

$700


----------



## bandit571

As soon as I can clear away this mess….









I'll try a glue up…..should be entertaining….might even get a PG-13 rating….for cussing above and beyond Ermey Level….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

So, does that have pressure rollers on either side of the drum?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll hafta go out and look…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, yes it does, it's hard to see but they are tucked in down there…..


----------



## Festus56

> - boxcarmarty


Looks really similar to my Supermax. Maybe built in the same place!


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is the one found on FB, not far away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a little Jet 10/20 sander I got from Andy. Maybe I'll sell the grizzly and use the 10/20 until I get something else.


----------



## Festus56

I looked at Grizzly for years but am glad I did not go that route. Mine was $1080 delivered which is the same as a new Jet. Comparing the two they are nearly identical except the Supermax has a quick height adjustment from 0-3" so you do not have to crank it up and down all the time. Did not see that on the Jet.


----------



## bandit571

Picking glue off the fingers..again…









Let this sit until tomorrow 









Sitting here drinking plain OJ…...no Vodka involved…..drat.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit send some of that calcium my way- you can keep the sugar though.

supposed to go into the office tomorrow - big day full of meetings - but Mother Nature is not supposed to cooperate making travel rough. SO doesn't even want to get stuck out in ice/snow. I still need to shovel in front of my shop :\


----------



## rhybeka

wow - you guys were quiet last night. Morning all! Didn't get the snowblower running - didn't have the right funnel  got everything in place to do so…once I pick up the funnel. Made it into the office - not sure if that's a good thing or not since everybody else seems to have stayed home and is working from there. Hopefully our director is coming in. Will see.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

Morning? The clock says it is but, it's still dark here. Another reason to dislike winter.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Mark. Ran across this browsing while it's too dark outside. 
Leather burnishers.


----------



## Festus56

Just the way I do most burnishing too. Drill press works great.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….anyone loose their snow….seems to have been shipped here. Hope the weather is better, tomorrow.

Newmans get together for mainly two things….Weddings, or Funerals….that is about it. May see a few I haven't seen in quite a while….going to be a LONG day tomorrow…..won't be on here until after the "wake".....hate Funeral Homes….


----------



## rhybeka

take a flask, Bandit. Good luck - I try to stay away from funeral homes.

Those of you who leverage a french cleat system - is it a LOT of time/effort to build the individual tool holders? I'm desperate to get some order in my shop but building individual tool holders sounds like it will suck up a bunch of time and leave me more frustrated than productive. My thought was to get a sheet of 3/4" ply and cut a bunch of cleats and use scrap to built the storage as I go.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, have you seen Frank Howarth's home office(and other) french cleat storage system videos? He uses a CNC to cut the parts but you could do the same with hand/power tools. Make a bunch and batch 'em out!




View on YouTube
You could devise a cover for shop use.


----------



## rhybeka

I did see that one a while back, Candy! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Cricket

If I take a picture of my Fitbit Versa from my iPhone XS Max, does that make me a geek or just a gadget addict?


----------



## Cricket

Bandit, so sorry to hear about your loss.

I will be keeping y'all in my prayers.


----------



## Festus56

> If I take a picture of my Fitbit Versa from my iPhone XS Max, does that make me a geek or just a gadget addict?
> 
> - Cricket


Maybe both? lol But that is why we like you!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill would it make a difference if you used a sled to put items through the drumsander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so. It would be the same problem…..trying to hold it level as it's going in.


----------



## bandit571

Two hours of shop time today….then Mr. Gumption left the building….









Got this panel fitted…









This came out of the clamps, and got cleaned up…









Tried a board for the top…









Don't think I'll use that one…did find a flat section in that plank









Got the lid into a few clamps..









May rip a board down into a few bread board edge strips…









Maybe. too sore to do too much in the shop..


----------



## DanKrager

Rhybeka, I buy common pine 1×4 and rip 1/4 of them in half on a 45° blade. Then I glue long lengths of the cut pieces to the uncut pieces. This gives me a ready stash of French cleat that all I need to do is cut them to length. For individual tools, like garden tools, two 10 penny nails make a quick hangar.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

They need to make it as easy to lose weight as it is to gain it. Trying to be healthy is killing me.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

> They need to make it as easy to lose weight as it is to gain it. Trying to be healthy is killing me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who are they?


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should catch up that blog….been a few days….

Ears have been lowered, beard has been trimmed , new shoes are ready….almost respectable, now…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If I take a picture of my Fitbit Versa from my iPhone XS Max, does that make me a geek or just a gadget addict?
> 
> - Cricket


We love ya either way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I stay away from that health stuff, it'll kill ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

> They need to make it as easy to lose weight as it is to gain it. Trying to be healthy is killing me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Who are they?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Skinny guys like you don't understand. Those of us who are considered "gravitationally challenged" know that it's someone else's fault that we gained weight. Therefore "they" need to help us lose our weight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They need to make it as easy to lose weight as it is to gain it. Trying to be healthy is killing me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Who are they?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Skinny guys like you don't understand. Those of us who are considered "gravitationally challenged" know that it's someone else's fault that we gained weight. Therefore "they" need to help us lose our weight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And just think, for the past few years, I've been blaming myself…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Therefore "they" need to help us lose our weight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Okay, I got us jobs in Bahrain. We'll do this together. Eat right, work hard, wear armor all day and sweat it off and come back in a year. You will be like a new man.

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

You lost me at eat right…..


----------



## Cricket

Apparently, ya can't get someone to actually help you in Best Buy anymore because the employees are too busy chatting with each other. Ordered what I need from Amazon instead. Such a shame. I used to love Best Buy. [/endrant]


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket the trick is to interrupt the conversation and ask what section they are in charge of. While asking watch for one of them to make a face like they are to busy to help then go to their section and make a mess. The DVD section is the best a simple clearing of a shelve usually get the managers assistance. One would think they would be mad but no they are rather helpful after that.

Bill that sucks would long infeed and out feed tables help out?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket the trick is to interrupt the conversation and ask what section they are in charge of. While asking watch for one of them to make a face like they are to busy to help then go to their section and make a mess. The DVD section is the best a simple clearing of a shelve usually get the managers assistance. One would think they would be mad but no they are rather helpful after that.
> 
> Bill that sucks would long infeed and out feed tables help out?
> 
> - diverlloyd


One of the guys chatting is who told me he would find someone to help me (20 minutes prior) because it wasn't his department and everyone was busy. He was busy flirting with the girl who WAS supposed to help me. I did walk up and quietly said, "Seriously? Too busy?" Not even an apology…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would AJ, but with this machine it's the feed table that goes up and down with height adjustment. The infeed and outfeed would have to up and down at the same time. That would probably work great with one of the ones like Mark and Marty have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> They need to make it as easy to lose weight as it is to gain it. Trying to be healthy is killing me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Who are they?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Skinny guys like you don't understand. Those of us who are considered "gravitationally challenged" know that it's someone else's fault that we gained weight. Therefore "they" need to help us lose our weight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How's the treadmill working?


----------



## mojapitt

1 hour a day, 3.5 miles an hour on a slight incline. About 450 calories burned. Unlike Dean, I am not in shape for this. But as one of my favorite lines go, I will "endeavor to persevere".


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I will "endeavor to persevere".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you sure it isn't ….
I will "endeavor to perspire"....


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket If that would have been me the wifey would have muttered a five letter word and grabbed my shirt sleeve to let me know it was time to go. She not a fan of clearing shelves but I would have got at least one on the way out. I have been known to be a bit boisterous. She said I am good at making people uncomfortable.

Bill that is tough to bad it would be that easy. What about a torsion box that would be on the bed extending about a foot past the front and back of the bed with brackets from the bottom of torsion box to the front and back edges of the bed. That would make the torsion box the new table and still able to move up and down with the machine. You would lose whatever the thickness of the torsion box is and the gauge would be off by that thickness also. I have been wanting to make the same thing for my little delta planer since it's bed about 1/16" of slop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's gotta have to Have the feed bed/belt to move the piece thru the drum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> 1 hour a day, 3.5 miles an hour on a slight incline. About 450 calories burned. Unlike Dean, I am not in shape for this. But as one of my favorite lines go, I will "endeavor to persevere".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like it's working well.


----------



## Gene01

Keto diet worked for me.


----------



## Redoak49

Sorry that Cricket had a bad time in BestBuy. My experience has been the opposite during Christmas. I was buying a Nintendo Switch as a gift and knew nothing about them and someone took a long time to explain what I needed. Also, they match other places prices.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

That's excellent Gene


----------



## mudflap4869

Who is going to carry that block and put it in place? Too much like work for most of us "gravitationally challanged" folks.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Trying to get meds back in line before adding physical exertion. @Gene going to do some of that as well!

time for breakfast!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 1 hour a day, 3.5 miles an hour on a slight incline. About 450 calories burned. Unlike Dean, I am not in shape for this. But as one of my favorite lines go, I will "endeavor to persevere".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How many would you burn by watching???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think 4 or 5. That might be worth it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Here ya go Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


I think a smaller, and lighter weight wooden block would be more practical…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that is a predicament. I guess it's time to do the math. How much time do you tinker with it to make it work per time saved.


----------



## Cricket

> Keto diet worked for me.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I live a KETO lifestyle.


----------



## rhybeka

thinking about storing my bench top drill press under the bench. pros/cons besides it's horribly heavy?


----------



## Gene01

> Keto diet worked for me.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I live a KETO lifestyle.
> 
> - Cricket


I'm supposed to. But, I do love my wife's pastries, pastas and pies.


----------



## diverlloyd

What do you ketoers substitute for bread?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 20° now and should get to 31° later. Had less than an inch of snow total. Just enough to make the roads slick.

I did find out yesterday that my new saw will not be here until Monday or Tuesday. Had some shipping delay in OR and just got shipped Wednesday. Now I will have to find something to do while I wait for it.


----------



## Gene01

> What do you ketoers substitute for bread?
> 
> - diverlloyd


There are recipes for substitutes but, we haven't found any that aren't just plain nasty. So, I just try to avoid bread altogether. Disclaimer: I do cheat a little.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, you're almost ready to start pounding the pavement with Bill and me!


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, you re almost ready to start pounding the pavement with Bill and me!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


My legs say that I am still a long way from being ready for that.


----------



## rhybeka

pavement running is a lot harder than treadmill running.

beginning to think I should try putting up some more insulation in the shop this weekend. I'll probably be too busy clearing snow though 

I'd really like to be in the shop instead.


----------



## bandit571

Have enough trouble doing one lap around Wall E World…..

back home from the Funeral….feeling a bit down…and drained…


----------



## DS

Monte, my pappy used to say the fastest way to lose 35 lbs of ugly fat is to cut 'yer head off.
Personally, I don't recommend it.


----------



## Cricket

> What do you ketoers substitute for bread?
> 
> - diverlloyd


I don't really substitute.

I eat all meat, veggies that grow above the ground, eggs, sour cream, real butter, heavy cream, some nuts, healthy fats, and most importantly, COFFEE!


----------



## Cricket

P.S. I wrap burgers in lettuce.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> pavement running is a lot harder than treadmill running.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


You got that right, sister…..!


----------



## mojapitt

> pavement running is a lot harder than treadmill running.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> You got that right, sister…..!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am happy on my treadmill. Actually got about a half mile running this morning with my walking. Got tomorrow off because of work. Legs need a rest day anyway.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Wife bought a treadmill from Wal Mart. The thing is a monster. I get to assemble it this weekend. It's got some kind of app that you can use with Android. Probably the best thing for both of us, but it's still work. My knee hates me and I don't want to go to the doctor to have him tell me I new one, so running is torture, walking isn't great and I have a limp today because the weather is changing. Maybe if I lose some weight my knee might like me again.


----------



## mojapitt

Usually the doctor tries to nicely say that I am old and fat when I say what is bothering me. Then I get to pay for their information. I don't go very often.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just as the snow from last weekend is finally melting, warnings for the next storm is filling the airways. I blame Monte for disrupting the universe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I eat all meat, veggies that grow above the ground, eggs, sour cream, real butter, heavy cream, some nuts, healthy fats, and most importantly, COFFEE!
> 
> - Cricket


My kinda woman…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My woodworking today consisted of a wall that would make Trump proud…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just as the snow from last weekend is finally melting, warnings for the next storm is filling the airways. I blame Monte for disrupting the universe…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Same here Marty. Maybe 4" tomorrow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty what was your multi billion dollar wall like?

About to pull the trigger on a burner.


----------



## mojapitt

> Just as the snow from last weekend is finally melting, warnings for the next storm is filling the airways. I blame Monte for disrupting the universe…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Several folks here say the same


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty what was your multi billion dollar wall like?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Couple of tubafores and some plumbing…..


----------



## mudflap4869

I looked into the KETO diet. I would have to throw out my entire kitchen, and start over with nothing but inedible crap in there. Aint gonna happen! I'll just die fat and contented. Roast beef for lunch, and I have a pot of cheeseburger-soup on the stove for supper.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty you should be a government contractor. That way all you do is make a quote and add 2 zeros to the end of the quote.

So many laser options I'm a bit overwhelmed. Although this would be the fastest tool purchase I have made if I do buy one with in the next three or four months. I usually do a years worth of research but this I may just wing it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm all for winging it AJ.


----------



## bandit571

Searching for ways to attach bread board edges to the lid of the desk….Watched Underhill do some for a "Tool Chest from Bristol" Hmmm…..might be worth a try?


----------



## DIYaholic

It is the "Calm before the Storm" here in New England….
'possed to start a snowin' tomorrow afternoon….
Ain't a gunna end until sometime Sunday….
After it dumps a predicted 12" to 24"....
Should be a great time had by all!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds great Randy. Don't ya wish you were still plowing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Not in the least!!!


----------



## theoldfart

Randy, just go up and ski the Teardrop on Mt. Mansfield, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## CFrye

Kevin, is this where you got your concussion?


----------



## Gene01

No snow here. 40s and 50s for the next several days. Headed for Tucson Wednesday. Be there 5 days, enjoying 60s and 70s. Hauling the Polaris for some mountain time with sons, and BIL. Might grab some Mesquite slabs, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We went from a forecast of 8 inches 2 days ago to maybe an inch now. Maybe they'll get your forecast wrong too Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing but rain right now, but they're still callin' fer 5 - 8 inches with 30 to 40 mph winds when this changes over this afternoon…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just cool here. Nothing overnight but small chance of snow or rain showers this afternoon. Headed for the mid 40's later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nothing but rain right now, but they re still callin fer 5 - 8 inches with 30 to 40 mph winds when this changes over this afternoon…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sounds like de ja vu from a day ago here. They were basically forecasting a blizzard.


----------



## HamS

Marty,

We got your snow up here right now


----------



## mudflap4869

Light dusting so far. But the forecast is for 3" today. 28 degrees at the moment. Because I am prone to fall, I am confined to the house.


----------



## rockusaf

Well I got one of the back doors in the shed to open and figured out why it was giving me such a hard time and why the other side won't open. The whole building is racked to one side, the door opening is 1/2" out of square on my framing square. Gotta get underneath and see what I can see but my back is really not happy with all I did yesterday so not sure that's happening today with the rain expected to start this afternoon.

Rock


----------



## mojapitt

Rock, Randy can tell you the value of waiting till tomorrow on any project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I'll let ya have it all, just don't forget ta send it over to bandit…..

Still rain here, latest forcast has dropped us into the 3 to 5 range…..


----------



## bandit571

Snow has stopped, for now….looking more like Marty's rain has showed up….


----------



## DanKrager

10-4 on that Monte. Dad contracted a UTI that befuddled his head, and the doctor asked for his medical record, since his folder was empty. I told the doc "You're lookin' at it. He's 90 and has never been to a hospital or a doctor." At 104 he died of "extremely old age" after 10 years waiting to do so. Yes, he was sick from time to time, but nothing serious and going to a doctor was so far to the bottom of the list it wasn't even on the paper. I'm not big on them either, except the one who admitted he took a lucky guess and saved my life. 
DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, get rid of all that snow stuff. I gotta live in Cleveland for the month of February. I don't want any of that stuff around.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that tain't going to happen…


----------



## diverlloyd

The laser I'm looking at is $200ish with a 2500mw blue laser, 60cm x 50cm. I figure at that price I could also get a cheap mini Cnc router.


----------



## Festus56

Go for it AJ


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mean_Dean

A guy walks into his assisted living center, in York, PA, with his emotional support animal.

His emotional support animal is an alligator. Quite naturally of course, the gator's name is Wally…......


----------



## diverlloyd

Opinions?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-50-65cm-Area-Laser-Engraving-Cutting-Machine-Printer-Kit-Desktop-3000MW-DIY/302990592715?epid=21026917169&hash=item468ba58acb:g:MqcAAOSwQ5pcDcug


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can someone tell me how to embed YouTube videos on this site? I used to do it with a code generator, but that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ssnvet

> I eat all meat, veggies that grow above the ground, eggs, sour cream, real butter, heavy cream, some nuts, healthy fats, and most importantly, COFFEE!
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> My kinda woman…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Certainly hops are good for you!


----------



## ssnvet

Somebody queue up the REO Speedwagon and lets ride this storm out


----------



## Gene01

> Opinions?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-50-65cm-Area-Laser-Engraving-Cutting-Machine-Printer-Kit-Desktop-3000MW-DIY/302990592715?epid=21026917169&hash=item468ba58acb:g:MqcAAOSwQ5pcDcug
> 
> - diverlloyd


Looks like a good deal, to me.


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper is ready…


----------



## Gene01

Matt, looks like you're well prepared. Hope your preparations are not needed. Stay safe. Stay home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a fridge full of beer and a new bottle of Jack… I'm ready…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of the 9" I was expecting, I've got 1/2" on the ground with maybe another 1/2" coming. I think I'm prepared.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Different brand name AJ, but it looks otherwise the same as mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope. Snow is done.


----------



## Festus56

AJ that is like mine except that 50cm x 65cm can cover a bigger area at one time. Mine is 30cm x 38cm


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I'm not sure I need the size I may look at the smaller sizes to see the price difference. I'm also looking at the mini cnc routers but I don't think I should buy both at the same time.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill which direction are you sending it? It's still just rain here but it looks like mostly snow overnight so we could still get our 4-7". kinda sucks since we were supposed to have folks over tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

I am considering an X-Carve unit. Just haven't pushed myself over the edge yet.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, I used this converter/embeder (is that a word?) just 2days ago here.


----------



## bandit571

4 hours in the shop….got to the point that: 1) ran out of Mountain Dew, 2) had to go to the little boys room, 3) started to throw things across the shop…yep….that kind of a day…film @ 2300 ZULU….

Have about half and half outside…1/2 rain, 1/2 snow…


----------



## rhybeka

I turned the electric heater on in the shop a few hours ago… still haven't made it back out there


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's changing over to snow here now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It changed over to wind here.


----------



## bandit571

This WAS the plan for today….WAS.









Through tenons, to make the bread board ends…..problem cam when chopping the through mortises…part did the splits….Ends are now done..just a slight bit differently..









Top and lid..









Even more fun…getting the desk attached to the base…









Was not a good day in the shop…


----------



## HamS

Been snow all day, but most has blown across the road to the woods. One of the advantages of living in the middle of the corn fields. House where Miss J controls the thermostat is 68 F shop, where there isn't a thermostat but has a wood stove was 81.


----------



## ssnvet

Installed the last drawer for the lathe stand…



















Been up and at em since 6 am and am now totally spent and sore. Brother Jack is going to help me unwind.


----------



## bandit571

County is now on a Level 2 snow emergency….in other words..STAY HOME!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> County is now on a Level 2 snow emergency….in other words..STAY HOME!
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like the perfect excuse to get a fire going, put on some Louis Armstrong, and enjoy a fine Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## mojapitt

> County is now on a Level 2 snow emergency….in other words..STAY HOME!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Sounds like the perfect excuse to get a fire going, put on some Louis Armstrong, and enjoy a fine Kentucky bourbon.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Wouldn't you do that anyway Dean?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 4 hours in the shop….got to the point that: 1) ran out of Mountain Dew, 2) had to go to the little boys room, 3) started to throw things across the shop..
> - bandit571


WOW, time for a break!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> County is now on a Level 2 snow emergency….in other words..STAY HOME!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Sounds like the perfect excuse to get a fire going, put on some Louis Armstrong, and enjoy a fine Kentucky bourbon.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Wouldn't you do that anyway Dean?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, I guess I really don't need an excuse…....!


----------



## DIYaholic

-5 degrees….
15 MPH winds….
-22 wind chill….
Snow started 5 hours ago….
Should continue into Monday….

Storm provisions:
Bottle of 100 Proof Captain Morgan
Coca Cola
12 Pack of Shock Top Beer
Bottle of Grand Marnier
12 Pack of Mountain Dew
Dinty Moore Beef Stew
Hot Pockets

Seems like I'm "Good to Go"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a plan, to me….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Your welcome to stop on by….
I probably won't get to the Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## Festus56

Still 43° here. A bit cloudy but no moisture or wind. Have plenty of beer if it gets bad so we are good also.


----------



## Festus56

Another double post


----------



## Gene01

Gonna get to 63 here, today. No precip for several days. But, like Dean, my whiskey imbibing needs no excuses. Rain or shine, it still tastes good. Especially, after a hard day's work. That's why my bottle lasts so long.


----------



## mojapitt

Wow Gene, Randy doesn't restrict himself to after hard work.


----------



## Gene01

Well, procrastination can be hard work. That's why I don't procrastinate. Why put off doing nothing? 
When I tell Phyl I'm just gonna relax today and she says " you did that yesterday" I tell her " yeah but, I didn't finish."


----------



## diverlloyd

Went to sleep with it raining woke up to snow on the ground.


----------



## mojapitt

58 and sunny here. Supposed to be cold tomorrow though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gonna get to 63 here, today. No precip for several days.
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you suck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ended up with about 3 inches, 9 degree this morning and dropping to 5 below tonight with a wind chill advisory of -25…..


----------



## ssnvet

4-5" so far. Coming down steadily. Gaging from what Skipper was covered with, it's very fine grains of ice.

I have a cold and am staying in the house (for now)


----------



## Gene01

> Gonna get to 63 here, today. No precip for several days.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, you suck…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, weather was just one reason we left IL. The others are too numerous to mention. C'mon out. Land is cheap and livin' is easy.


----------



## mojapitt

We don't have snow hazards right now, but there's this…......


----------



## rockusaf

Went to let the pups out this morning and one of them was whining. Walking around with his head down and doesn't want to look to his left and yelped a couple times walking around the house. Wasn't interested in breakfast but when I offered his food by hand so he didn't have to lean to get to his bowl he ate everything. Took him for our normal morning walk and he was definitely listing to starboard and a bit slow. He seems a bit restless and can't find a place to lay down comfortably, trying to decide if it's bad enough to take to the emergency vet.

Rock


----------



## mojapitt

Hard call Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely sounds like he has an injury. Maybe they can just give you something for the pain to last until you can go to normal vet in a few days.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

Ear infection, Rock?


----------



## DIYaholic

Got about a foot of snow, so far….
Snow will continue piling up into tomorrow.

I'm all hunkered down….
Are YOU ready for some football???


----------



## mojapitt

Cheer/drink for me Randy. I am working and probably won't get to watch.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 37° and overcast but no rain or snow. Up to the low 40's later and a chance of precipitation tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

It's a chilly day…


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the camera battery to get charged up…..might get to the shop after that….snow is too deep for Miss Bandit to do her business outside…..trying to get a car and a van unstuck….letting the younger ones do the digging out..


----------



## Gene01

Today's project. 
Turned this…









Into these. Jig knobs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Genius! Gene.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. But, not my idea. Got it from Kenny Earrings on youtube. He's the genius.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I started making some knobs out of whiskey caps, then got a box of plastic knobs in an auction. They dang near paid me to take them…..


----------



## diverlloyd

About 1" of snow here and some ice.

Neighbor is a scrapper. He gives me all the knobs off of push lawn mowers. The ones that keep the handle from folding and unfolding. They are nice.

If the wife liked chili we could have a lumberjocks chili cook off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If the wife liked chili we could have a lumberjocks chili cook off.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm in…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snowing here now. Might get an inch.
My buddy is a scrapper. I got all the knobs off of a treadmill. Used some of them for my router table fence.


----------



## DanKrager

I need to find and be buddies with a scrapper that gives me knobs.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan he's a great guy and a good neighbor if you can put up with clutter. But I also have a hotel wall hvac unit. Him and his buddy were given 20 of them all worked when the hotel remodeled. I seen them and was like hey why don't you guys pass that over the fence to me. I can't use because I don't have the power in the shop for it but my next shop will so nothing like planning ahead. This year he only had 5 or 6 mowers and I think only 8 knobs are usable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went and picked up 40' of pallet racking from my scrapper. I will use it under my deck to dry lumber.


----------



## bandit571

Lid has been installed..









Now has a glue up going on…2 hours in the shop 









Had to use a couple small scraps, to get the angle just right…









Then use them to set the angle the tablesaw needed for a rip cut…









Then just screwed around…..


----------



## Gene01

Looking good, Bandit. Needs a chair, now.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRAT Diva already has a chair….besides, I am not a chairmaker….Logan County recorded 9" of snow, so far…now the wind chill advisories are out…-20? Colder than a Siberian Bat's ass.

What happened to Global Warming?


----------



## bandit571

Craig drives a Chevy Cruze….might have a bit of trouble getting to work, tonight….had a big drift around the car..and an "Ice Wall" beside the tires…


----------



## DIYaholic

The AFC Title Game goes into overtime….
*GO KC CHIEFS!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Dagnabit….

Guess the NE Patriots will be losing to LA Rams in the Superbowl!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dagnabit….
> 
> Guess the NE Patriots will be losing to LA Rams in the Superbowl!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Rooting for the Rams, also. Although, New Orleans was robbed…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rooting Rams also


----------



## mojapitt

I will be in Cleveland for the Super Bowl. At least it will take my mind off being in Cleveland.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I will be in Cleveland for the Super Bowl. At least it will take my mind off being in Cleveland.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


According to Drew Carey….

*Cleveland Rocks!!!*....
That and the "Rock & Roll Hall of Fame" is there….
What's not to like???


----------



## mojapitt

> I will be in Cleveland for the Super Bowl. At least it will take my mind off being in Cleveland.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> According to Drew Carey….
> 
> *Cleveland Rocks!!!*....
> That and the "Rock & Roll Hall of Fame" is there….
> What s not to like???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Meet me there, and I will by you a couple drinks. Then you can tell me what is wonderful about Cleveland.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been to Cleveland….
Enjoyed every minute….
OK, it was only overnight for 12 hours….
As my flight was cancelled….
& I spent it at the hotel bar!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will not ever root for the Rams.
Got an 1 1/2" of snow today. Not bad considering it wasn't even supposed to,snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Local News just made the snowfall amounts official….
Just 15" of snow….
Could've been worse!!!
High winds will allow the fallen snow to drift.

Temps are to be below zero….
Winds into the teens….
Wind Chills will be downright dangerous!!!

Think I'll stay inside….
No trips to Cleveland, any time soon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You are welcome to come git all the snow ya want….
My driveway, walkway and steps need clearing!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the electrical done on my router table cabinet / drawer. Used some of Stumpy's design with the motor carriage. Only difference is I adjust mine from under the table, the black plastic knob is the lock for the carriage. Took some tweaking to get it to slide smooth up and down but works well now. Tomorrow maybe get to installing the outlet under the cabinet to plug it in.


----------



## mudflap4869

I lived off and on in Cleveland in the 50s and early 60s. I hated every minute of it. Lake effect snow and wind off the lake were exactly what misery is. I have no desire or intentions of ever again going north of the Mason-Dixon line. Except maybe to visit national parks. (In the summer.)
Our 3" of snow turned out to be a light dusting. But it was damned cold. Went from 28 @ 5 am to 3 by noon on Saturday, then to 40 yesterday. When it gets to ZERO the TULSA ZOO declares a POLAR BEAR DAY and admittance is free. Some nutty folks take advantage of that. I would rather sit at home with hot buttered rum and watch TV.


----------



## mojapitt

I will spend 2 of the next 3 months in Cleveland for training. Toughest part of taking this job.


----------



## Gene01

Well, I guess the Arizona Cardinals are out of the running, huh? Geeze, I had such high hopes right up to pre season.


----------



## rhybeka

> Went to let the pups out this morning and one of them was whining. Walking around with his head down and doesn t want to look to his left and yelped a couple times walking around the house. Wasn t interested in breakfast but when I offered his food by hand so he didn t have to lean to get to his bowl he ate everything. Took him for our normal morning walk and he was definitely listing to starboard and a bit slow. He seems a bit restless and can t find a place to lay down comfortably, trying to decide if it s bad enough to take to the emergency vet.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


more than likely it's similar to what we just went through with Lily. he could have a slipped/bulging/etc disc in his back or neck. If there's no paralysis I'd say your regular vet is fine if they can get him in soon. If he's favoring a leg, it's probably numb or partially numb and may warrant a faster response if your vet can't get him in asap.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte if mother nature will play nice, I'll plan a road trip up with Bandit.  we can do dinner with you or something. I'm still amused by the looks I got from the hat place there in the city I took my stetson in to get cleaned. Those guys gave me a look like I had two heads and spoke another language.

just hunkered down here trying to stay warm. Like Marty said it's in the negatives. Very worried about Mango, our kitty who got out on Friday night. I'm hoping she found somewhere to ride it out and stay warm, but you never know. My shop was 38 yesterday when the wife made me go out and turn off the heat since I wasn't going out there to work. so now I'll be lucky if it's 0.


----------



## rhybeka

double


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I will not ever root for the Rams.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Understandable Bill, besides that, we should be rooting for the Saints…..


----------



## bandit571

-6 outside….and it is a Monday….enough said.


----------



## DonBroussard

It was hard to watch the end of the Saints/Rams game yesterday. I agree that the non-call late in regulation was costly but we had opportunities earlier in the game that we didn't cash in.

That was the first NFL game I watched in over 2 years, since the players started kneeling during the national anthem.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Looks like Randy got all of our snow. Strom was kind of a dud here, as we only got 6" of fine granular stuff.

Just enough to fire up the Artic Cat and perpetrate a little lawbreaking just before dusk. The roads were moslty cleared, but I only came accross a couple pick-ups doing their plow routes and a couple home owners tackling their drives. Took about 90 minutes to bang out our pvt. road with the tractor.

Hunkered down at the salt mine today. Thermometer read 0°F when I got here.

Have a good one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been watching this storm forecast as it went across the country. They got it wrong almost everywhere. A few places like Randys area they had it right. It wasn't h widespread snowpocalypse that they had hyped it to be.


----------



## bandit571

Had to bring the glue bottle upstairs, too cold in the basement shop…

PIP?









Lid joint?









Debating on this little "topper"...









Too cold in the shop, today…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like winter came to us. Our chance turned into something you can measure. Have about 3" now and still coming down pretty good. Still 28° and no breeze so it does not feel too bad out.


----------



## ssnvet

> I've been watching this storm forecast as it went across the country. They got it wrong almost everywhere. A few places like Randys area they had it right. It wasn't h widespread snowpocalypse that they had hyped it to be.
> - firefighterontheside


Seems like the newsy peeps like to freek out about every single event. New England got a Nor-Easter in January…. that's called "business as usual".

Goes hand -in-hand with and feeds the "arm chair quarterback" "somebody aught to do something" mentalitly that seems so prevelant these days.


----------



## DanKrager

My son reports a major blizzard in TN. 








We only got 1" and it's 25°. Feel kinda cheated.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

We got nothing and I don't feel cheated in the slightest


----------



## Gene01

> We got nothing and I don't feel cheated in the slightest
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Same here, Monte. I'm really sad we miss out on most of that beautiful white crap and, the accompanying frigid temps. Bright sunshine and 50s here. Supposed to drop into the 40s for the next several days. No problem though. We'll be in Tucson for most of that time.


----------



## Festus56

Ok I am changing my weather report. After plowing the neighborhood it is more like 6" of heavy wet snow. Hard to plow as it sticks to the blade at slow speeds. Still lightly coming down still. At least it is not real cold and no wind.


----------



## ganchik

You all deserve it -


----------



## Gene01

Welcome Sasha, to Stumpy Nubs' corner of Lumberjocks. Come back often and join the fun.


----------



## rhybeka

I could do without the snow but it's been good for at least seeing cat tracks. Had a possible Mango sighting about 20 min ago - turned out to be her dad. not sure if she was lucky enough to stumble onto her mom and dad let alone be accepted by them so she'd have other animals to whether the weather with.


----------



## CFrye

Took Jim to a routine follow up with his eye doctor. She offered YAG laser to possibly improve the vision in his left eye. He said "Let's do it!" He woke me up in the waiting room afterwards. He said I was NOT snoring, but yes, I was sound asleep. Steroid eye drops for a week then follow up again. Gonna take a nap now…in bed. Later, y'all!


----------



## CFrye

Took Jim to a routine follow up with his eye doctor. She offered YAG laser to possibly improve the vision in his left eye. He said "Let's do it!" He woke me up in the waiting room afterwards. He said I was NOT snoring, but yes, I was sound asleep. Steroid eye drops for a week then follow up again. Gonna take a nap now…in bed. Later, y'all!


----------



## rockusaf

> Went to let the pups out this morning and one of them was whining. Walking around with his head down and doesn t want to look to his left and yelped a couple times walking around the house. Wasn t interested in breakfast but when I offered his food by hand so he didn t have to lean to get to his bowl he ate everything. Took him for our normal morning walk and he was definitely listing to starboard and a bit slow. He seems a bit restless and can t find a place to lay down comfortably, trying to decide if it s bad enough to take to the emergency vet.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf
> 
> more than likely it s similar to what we just went through with Lily. he could have a slipped/bulging/etc disc in his back or neck. If there s no paralysis I d say your regular vet is fine if they can get him in soon. If he s favoring a leg, it s probably numb or partially numb and may warrant a faster response if your vet can t get him in asap.
> 
> - rhybeka


Woke up fine today, running around like a fool as per normal and chasing squirrels. He is around 11 or 12 now so hope it's just a sign of aging, but we're keeping an eye on him and will take him in if it seems to bother him again.

Shop time didn't involve any woodworking, had to mongrelize some lights to get all the parts I need to add multiple bulbs and replace broken pieces on a stained glass Coca-Cola light for the wife. I think I got it figured out but we'll see when the paint dries on the parts and I try to assemble and wire it all up.

Rock


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Took Jim to a routine follow up with his eye doctor. She offered YAG laser to possibly improve the vision in his left eye. He said "Let s do it!" He woke me up in the waiting room afterwards. He said I was NOT snoring, but yes, I was sound asleep. Steroid eye drops for a week then follow up again. Gonna take a nap now…in bed. Later, y all!
> 
> - CFrye





> Took Jim to a routine follow up with his eye doctor. She offered YAG laser to possibly improve the vision in his left eye. He said "Let s do it!" He woke me up in the waiting room afterwards. He said I was NOT snoring, but yes, I was sound asleep. Steroid eye drops for a week then follow up again. Gonna take a nap now…in bed. Later, y all!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy has a lot to say  .....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought about working but took the day off today because Debbie did…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I thought about working but took the *day* off today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are you also taking the night off???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I thought about working but took the *day* off today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Are you also taking the night off???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Are you kiddin'??? There's still beer that needs to be consumed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cabinets for the in-laws kitchen are being built in 'lil Dan's shop, (due to excessive space) I did spend some beer minutes down there earlier…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Are you kiddin ??? There s still beer that needs to be consumed…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ummm…. That's my job!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I took the day off too, because well, it's my day off. Assuming these crazy kids have school tomorrow I'll get to work in the shop tomorrow. I did make a miracle happen today. Something that hasn't happened in about 6 months. I also put my new hinge and knob cabinet in the shop. Had to disassemble the kids little workbench I had innthere. They haven't used it in years.


----------



## CFrye

> Took Jim to a routine follow up with his eye doctor. She offered YAG laser to possibly improve the vision in his left eye. He said "Let s do it!" He woke me up in the waiting room afterwards. He said I was NOT snoring, but yes, I was sound asleep. Steroid eye drops for a week then follow up again. Gonna take a nap now…in bed. Later, y all!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Took Jim to a routine follow up with his eye doctor. She offered YAG laser to possibly improve the vision in his left eye. He said "Let s do it!" He woke me up in the waiting room afterwards. He said I was NOT snoring, but yes, I was sound asleep. Steroid eye drops for a week then follow up again. Gonna take a nap now…in bed. Later, y all!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Candy has a lot to say  .....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I do sometimes repeat myself. But, I don't drool (well, maybe over tools)!
I do sometimes repeat myself. But, I don't drool (well, maybe over tools)!


----------



## bandit571

Bit of an echo, echo in here, today…..


----------



## bandit571

Deep freeze today, 40 by Wednesday, deep freeze back on Saturday…..no wonder everyone is sick…

GrandBRAT Diva wants her new desk by next weekend…..we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Might try milling a dozen or so Ash plugs….IF I can find the plug cutter bit….


----------



## ssnvet

-2°F when I left work… we're burning a lot of wood… and LPG… and KWs

I think my cold is on the mend… but it's still going to be a couple days.

All of the games in my hockey league were canceled Sunday due to the storm and today because the pipes froze and burst in the arena.

:^o


----------



## bandit571

Plugs are milled….2 glue ups are done, clamps are in the way of putting in the plugs, will have to wait until morning..


----------



## Gene01

In Oct. we evacuate all our out door water lines and store the emptied hoses. That means a trip to town to to use the car wash's pressure washer to de muck the truck. .can't have a mucky truck in Tucson. While in town, I'll get a long over due hair cut, ship off some blades to be sharpened, finally, stop at Ace for some toilet bowl bolts for jig knobs. Then come home and pack for the 5 day stay in warmer climes. There's gotta be a nap in there, too. Hopefully, after I get done driving.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Kids have school today. Yay. Shop heat is already turned up so I can get out there early. Gotta do some housekeeping after i moved stuff around yesterday. Then I will finish building the bed and think about stain and finish.

Gene, I would recommend the nap at home and not in the truck, driving or otherwise.


----------



## Gene01

It's scary how much my truck seats feel like my recliner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> All of the games in my hockey league were canceled Sunday due to the storm and today because the pipes froze and burst in the arena.
> 
> :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Is that like an automatic ice maker???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta make a trip to the mill this mornin' for some red oak, then maybe a trip to Menards this afternoon for some house parts…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs….

My sinus cold is not getting any better so rather than "share the wealth" I called in sick today. I can count on one hand how many times I've done that in 20 years, but my butt doc has me on two immune system surpressors for my UC and I don't want to get the real nasty stuff that some have.

Now to see how long it takes to fill this waste basket with tissues.

Fire is going, but the coffee yucko for some reason.


----------



## Gene01

> Now to see how long it takes to fill this waste basket with tissues.
> 
> Fire is going, but the coffee yucko for some reason.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Stuffed up sinuses make most things taste weird. Tried Advil?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, errands to run this morning…and lunch….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine and up to 21° this morning. Should warm up in the 30's later. Need to get out and clean up after the city plows did their thing last night. We ended up at about 8" of snow.

I am hoping my new saw is here today. I am ready for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Now to see how long it takes to fill this waste basket with tissues.
> 
> Fire is going, but the coffee yucko for some reason.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Stuffed up sinuses make most things taste weird. Tried Advil?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I don't like the taste of Advil.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I will not ever root for the Rams.
> Got an 1 1/2" of snow today. Not bad considering it wasn't even supposed to,snow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*Bill I second that feeling. The words I want to use aren't allowed here.*

Went to an estate sale Saturday morning, the Dewalt biscuit joiner I wanted was not in the basement when I got down there and I was #49 in line. I did get a pile of fasteners and a stack of ROS velcro sanding pads, as well as a small format Stanley 18 guage nailer, a set of bench cookies, and a Kreg K4 jig all for $108 bucks. I think I did pretty well.

I also picked up 40 pressure treated 2×4x10s for $4 a piece from an old co-worker on Sunday. Should have enough now to cover the base plates in the rec-room remodel and the false floor in my man cave. I need to level out the old dished out concrete cistern floor. It makes sitting at the radio bench kinda uncomfortable when you're trying to not roll to the center of the room.

I was sitting across from the wife and kiddo at lunch Saturday afternoon at Buffalo Wild Wings when I got an email regarding a Amateur Radio Transceiver I had for sale. Turns out the buyer changed his mind and wanted to commit. I shipped it yesterday and then pulled the trigger on the saw I'v been drooling over for three years. It's back ordered until June, I should be able to have my wiring situated by then.

Laguna Fusion F3 220v 3HP


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations Mike. That is gonna be a HUGE upgrade for your shop, but June…..what's the deal?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Big sale on Laguna right now through the end of the month. 10% off. I can live with a little lead time. It'll give me time to finish out the projects I've got in progress.


----------



## Festus56

Nice saw Mike. I am having a hard time waiting for a week for mine, would never make it to June!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I have so much non-tablesaw required crap going on that June will be here before I know it. The bathroom remodel coupled with the Rec Room are going to suck my time into who knows where.

I've got a duck hunt this weekend, plus I still have to get my Mom and Dad's house ready for sale it already seems like I'm scheduled out to August, and we really want to get the house on the market by March. HA HA HA HA, yeah right.


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run….may head for the shop after a bit…letting lunch settle..

Roads…..suck…white crap still trying to drift things shut….even the "Tokyo Express" ( KTH to Honda) is driving slower than normal…


----------



## diverlloyd

FYI the best way to junk a brand new chainsaw chain is to sit it on the ground with the blade disengaged then having the mechanism fail while moving a log around. As it cuts deep into the asphalt in a matter of seconds. Far enough away to be safe just in case and far enough away not to be able to stop it in time. One blade cuts to the right and now this one won't cut butter.


----------



## Gene01

> Now to see how long it takes to fill this waste basket with tissues.
> 
> Fire is going, but the coffee yucko for some reason.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Stuffed up sinuses make most things taste weird. Tried Advil?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I don't like the taste of Advil.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ya ain't spozed to chew 'em, Bill.

DL, ugh, that's a nasty bummer.


----------



## rockusaf

I got an 0830 show time for tomorrows back surgery. Ready to get off this roller coaster, hope this one actually helps get rid of some/most of the pain.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Asphalt will do it, AJ. Haven't cut that yet. Rocks, nails, dirt, but no roads.

Thought I had the bed all done. Took pictures with it all "done", but then measured to be sure it was right. Luckily it was long and not short. I'm 3/4 way thru fixing that error, but quit for the day. Time to buy some stain and poly.


----------



## bandit571

Plugs installed..









Trimmed flush









Dividers between the drawers glued in place









Was a bit too warm in the shop…will wait until later this evening to cobble a couple drawers up


----------



## rhybeka

nice work you guys! looking really good!

@Matt feel better  that creeping crud is no joke!

Going to go play in sketchup…thinking about making my DC lean-to look like an outhouse for *** and giggles


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill it did a great job and making the chain unusable. Will have to call and see how much it is to have them both sharpened. I think it's beyond filing and the other may have had to many filings and is now off causing the pull to the right. But the chains are only $15 so sharpening should be cheap. Or I could have them do one at 1-5 degree and use it as a ripping chain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In my experience, the saw turning one way or another is from hitting something on just one side of the chain or not adequately sharpening one side. I do all my sharpening by hand with a file and guide.


----------



## bandit571

New set of drawers…or, is that a pair of drawers..









Just glue & nails..nuttin fancy….









5 parts per drawer…









IF I can get the last of the plugs done..









This will be about ready for stain and varnish…maybe


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better get that blog caught up….


----------



## DanKrager

FFOTS, you should buy a lottery ticket. Most times an error like that means the finished thing is too short. I probably wouldn't have risked ruining a chain saw to shorten it though. Probably misunderstood something…?? LOL.

DanK


----------



## DS

Mmmm… Bacon…










Not that I would shill for Mickey D's…. but, BACON!


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone else getting the email for long lost relatives dying and leaving money. I have had 3 in the last 2 days through LJs.


----------



## jacksdvds

> Had to bring the glue bottle upstairs, too cold in the basement shop…
> 
> Too cold in the shop, today…
> 
> - bandit571


One advantage to gluing in the cold, the parts don't slip!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I've gotten two in the last month, but I've gotten quite a bit more spam overall given that I just moved a month ago and have put my email address on far more things than I should have.

Did your buddy ever get reimbursed for the wood that was in storage and was cleaned out despite him being able to produce rental receipts?


----------



## HerbC

> New set of drawers…or, is that a pair of drawers..
> 
> ...


If'n it's underware, it's a pair. If'n it's to hold underware, it a set…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I'm sure it's was the chain it always pulled a bit and after the sharpenings it got worse. The new chain ran great and was a different brand.


----------



## Cricket

Test Post.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 26° overcast day here. Small chance of showers they say.

Desk is looking good Bandit. Will be a family treasure.

Not much happening here today. Have a drawer to make for a customer then wait for the saw to be delivered. Said by 2:00 pm for sure today. We will see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> FFOTS, you should buy a lottery ticket. Most times an error like that means the finished thing is too short. I probably wouldn t have risked ruining a chain saw to shorten it though. Probably misunderstood something…?? LOL.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I had woken up in the middle of the night recently and thought to myself, what if I made it wrong. I was a little annoyed that it was long, but at least I can sleep at night.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, Marty has been known to break the internet before


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, Marty has been known to break the internet before
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's definitely been one of those days.


----------



## bandit571

Desk now has a coat of stain…..so does my hands…


----------



## rhybeka

Mango returned home this morning. it's a good day


----------



## bandit571

Waiting until tomorrow, before I add the varnish to the desk…letting my nose tell when the stain is dry..


----------



## rhybeka

struck out on DC parts at. HF. grrrr.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka what are you looking for?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^Yes, please elaborate.


----------



## bandit571

Dark Walnut stain, brush on, wipe back off..









Camera vs regular lights…turns things a strange colour…









Tomorrow will try the clear gloss poly…









And see how the colour does..


----------



## mojapitt

> Did your buddy ever get reimbursed for the wood that was in storage and was cleaned out despite him being able to produce rental receipts?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


He filed a claim against them and court scheduled January 9th. He filed subpoena for all of them to testify. They tried 3 times to talk him down on the amount and he wouldn't budge. So the 8th they contacted him and paid $12,000 for all of the wood and he agreed not to make them pay the $100 court costs.


----------



## mojapitt

My cousins went through Wind Cave NP. Stopped to see the Buffalo.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Our chance of showers is about 4" so far today. Glad it wasn't a sure deal, who knows how much we would get!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping Bandit and Beka have snow cleared in Ohio when I get there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## theoldfart

^


----------



## Gene01

> My cousins went through Wind Cave NP. Stopped to see the Buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like they got a fee car wash.


----------



## bandit571

Must be all that road salt?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

What's a good price for 4/4 mesquite?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Free.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, where you are, a good price might be exorbitant in TX or AZ. In AZ , 4/4, S2S is around $7. I get my mesquite for around $1. But, it's rough…right off the band saw. No straight edges.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…snow came back. Any water laying around outside has frozen….

Monte: From St Rt 18 north ( Medina Exit) it is called the snow belt for a very good reason. And, Cleveland is north of the line…..

Akron used to get a grayish black snow…..due to the tire factories in town.


----------



## bandit571

Boss seems to think she needs to go to the store…..have to warm the van up….


----------



## ssnvet

We went from 8° F yesterday to 48° F today… and it's been raining all day.


----------



## rockusaf

Nice sunny day around 50 degrees and I'm stuck not going out into the shop. SWMBO keeps insisting that narcotic pain meds and power tools don't mix.

Rock


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Spent most of the morning cleaning up the neighborhood after the chance of snow that ended up at another 5" on top of the 8" we already had. At least we have sunshine today and almost up to 20° now.

Finally got my saw today. Freight was delayed a couple days because of the weather. At least it is in my shop now.


----------



## bandit571

Sat around the house all day long….shop cat is taking a nap on my leg…might try to do a varnish job after a bit…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun putting it together Mark. Be prepared to crawl around on the floor a lot.


----------



## bandit571

If'n I crawl around on a floor…would need someone to help get me off the floor…was bad enough getting down on one knee, to brush on the varnish a moment ago….Varnish is now on the desk,,,waiting for it to dry..


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ I thought HF sold the DC hose online in the store and they don't - unless you buy the $65 accessory kit that I don't really need much of. I was told today the hose is garbage so I may just go back and look at Rockler or Wynn Environmental (Stumpy gets a kickback from there). I honestly just wanted to hook up the DC to my table saw for cutting this hardboard and some rabbets in these boxes - I wasn't really wanting to have to do a whole DC plan. :\


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I get my mesquite for around $1. But, it s rough…right off the band saw.
> - Gene Howe


I like mesquite just like my women… rough and cheap…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka how much hose do you need and what size? Pool supply stores have a good selection of hosing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've bought lots of hose on amazon.


----------



## ssnvet

Haven't seen this real estate in a long time










New drawers are filling up



















And now I can use the box for a higher calling










Getting organized to start something big


----------



## ssnvet

More open space


----------



## bandit571

Just checked on the varnish..meh…not quite ready,....yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just checked on the varnish..meh…not quite ready,....yet.
> 
> - bandit571


Weather slowing it down for drying?


----------



## bandit571

A cool, humid basement….will take some 0000 steel wool to it, tomorrow..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, $1 for rough, wet mesquite still sounds like a pretty good deal to me, I'd buy all I could haul at that price. Having just moved down to SC, I'm still in need of finding a few mills and seeing what sawyers usually have in stock, I doubt it will be radically different than OH but I am seeing more walnut trees.

Monte, sounds like your buddy made out ok vs. having to sell off the wood over time. BTW, February in CLE is usually when the weather really turns to poop. Beware of the potholes, they don't fix them until the snow plows start falling in and can't drive out!


----------



## Festus56

> Have fun putting it together Mark. Be prepared to crawl around on the floor a lot.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


All kind of fun for sure. Had to wait for help to stand it up on the mobile base. Have the extensions on now. Hope to finish assembly tomorrow. Going to take more space with the longer rails.


----------



## CFrye

> Nice sunny day around 50 degrees and I m stuck not going out into the shop. SWMBO keeps insisting that narcotic pain meds and power tools don t mix.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Sounds like a smart woman, Rock. Better listen!



> More open space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That is a rare sight around here, for sure! What brand of hold fast is that in the pic, Matt?


> Free.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL!!


----------



## mojapitt

The mesquite is $9/bf. probably won't get any. That's more than I pay for walnut.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@AJ Honestly, I'm not sure. my original plan was to just run it from the DC to my TS for the time being until the rest of the shop is more settled. I need to get storage built. the more I thought about it though the more I thought I should run the miter saw to it as well…and what happens if I change the location of it…. blah blah blah… I kicked into overthinking it really quick.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Warmed up a bit overnight. Is now 28° with a breeze. Should get up to the upper 30's later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pushing the zero mark here this morning, may take the day off…..


----------



## ssnvet

> That is a rare sight around here, for sure! What brand of hold fast is that in the pic, Matt?
> - CFrye


Cheap import I got from Peachtree for ~$8. Sized for 3/4" holes. Some people complaign that they don't "bite" in the hole and hold well. I guess I got lucky, as mine works fine. I put a rubberized cork pad on it so it won't mar the work piece.


----------



## ssnvet

If all goes well, tomorrow I'm starting work on this…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That is a rare sight around here, for sure! What brand of hold fast is that in the pic, Matt?
> - CFrye
> 
> Cheap import I got from Peachtree for ~$8. Sized for 3/4" holes. Some people complaign that they don t "bite" in the hole and hold well. I guess I got lucky, as mine works fine. I put a rubberized cork pad on it so it won t mar the work piece.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I have a couple of them, possibly Peachtree, they hold fine…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I have some extra 4" laying around if you want it. No sure how I would ship it .


----------



## rhybeka

no worries, AJ  thanks for thinking of me! I need to figure out what I'm doing first - this stuff adds up fast when you aren't really sure which way you are going.

I keep thinking about running 4" PVC along the middle of one of the short walls so it's behind the drill press, bandsaw, miter saw and anything else I may toss over there, and then just run 2 1/2" drops to the tools. I could put a direct line from the Y split to the TS and have a gate on it… this also means I have to figure out what would happen if I did put my DC out in the lean to space…which I measured last night and it's about 6" shy of being wide enough. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Gene01

> The mesquite is $9/bf. probably won't get any. That's more than I pay for walnut.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, pick up a few pieces. You might be surprised at how much fun it is to work with. Using Sir Charles' trace coat method, an unbelievably fine finish is almost guaranteed.



> If all goes well, tomorrow I m starting work on this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, the Wood Plans are excellent. It's an easy build. You gonna use white oak? A mortise machine sure comes in handy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that the same chairs you built Gene?

Beka, the smaller connections will be fine for tools that have the small connection, but for the TS I wouldnt reduce it down.

Working for Cindy this morning, but only til noon30.

My ride at the firehouse went into the shop last week. I was expecting to get it back in a few days. Now they say it needs a new transmission at $6000. We are looking into trading it in for a new one. We will get a truck like mine, but with gas engine this time.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, the Wood Plans are excellent. It s an easy build. You gonna use white oak? A mortise machine sure comes in handy.
> - Gene Howe


Hi Gene

Yes, White Oak. I think I have enough for a chair ottoman and coffee table (if I plan carefully). I have a (very infrequently used) chisel morticer so I think I'll be in good shape. I'll be cutting the parts out of 6/4 & 8/4 planks, so hopefully I can get quarter sawn grain on many of them. I'm also hoping to do ammonia fuming to get that distinctive Arts & Crafts look.


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem Beka I need to pick up the hose and put it in the attic anyways.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I wasn't planning on reducing it down since the DC piece on the bottom of the TS has a 4" out hole…I think. the DC is only about three feet from it anyway #tinyshopproblem. I think if I ran the pvc along the wall, even if I moved the DC out to the 'outhouse' I could just switch the flexible hose from one end to the other. /thinking emoji/

I'm up to about $85 in parts before the hose but I'll get exactly what I want. Debating if I should worry about putting a cyclone or separator in…maybe that should be a later addition.


----------



## bandit571

Will be posting the desk as a "Project" in a little bit…you think it might qualify?









have 10 photos to sort through..









Trying to decide which 6 to use…









Moved the desk upstairs…found the "Header", again…got a leaky hole in the top of my head…









Anyone want to try their luck at building one of these?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like to build one of everything you build, bandit. Maybe when I retire. I have a few extra helmets. I can send you one to hang at the bottom of the steps. Desk looks good.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, once you get your Morris chair built, you're really gonna enjoy it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I cut the red oak burl today. It's very neat. I cut it in 1" slices.


----------



## mojapitt

That's cool Bill


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit. The desk came out rally nice

Bill. That burl grain is wild


----------



## Gene01

> Is that the same chairs you built Gene?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 Yep.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Balmy 21* here this morning, dropping to a high of 4 by midweek. Makes it tough to spray cabinets…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you folks need to warm it up in the north for my stay in February.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you folks need to warm it up in the north for my stay in February.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm trying to send it next door but bandit's not cooperating…..


----------



## bandit571

Whatever happened to that "Global Warming"?

Snowing outside, right now…


----------



## mojapitt

Global warming will bring about the next ice age. So Ohio will be like Canada.


----------



## bandit571

May see what scraps I have left over…resaw those down…maybe a bit of box making?


----------



## firefighterontheside

good morning all.
Ice age would be nice, though I may need different blades for my mill. It didnt like the frozen log yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

Frozen logs are hard on saw blades


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Global warming will bring about the next ice age. So Ohio will be like Canada.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm already planning my next move further south when that happens to Playa del Carmen or somewhere within a 1.5 your drive from Cancun. I should have taken Spanish in high school instead of French but the French teacher was way younger and better looking.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 36° now and a bit windy. Making the snow settle a bit today. Should get to the low 40's later.

Have the saw all together and working. Even did the nickle test and got a video of it. It is sweet but about 20" longer than my old setup that is in the background. Now need to get the router table figured out. Probably going to do some kind of under table cabinet also.


----------



## ssnvet

And so it begins. 


















Thinking about blogging this one


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking setup Mark


----------



## bandit571

That over-filled trashcan of scraps and shavings and sawdust….has been sent to the fire pit…old paint brushes, used up sandpaper, and empty boxes right along with it…No matter where I stood out there, was getting a face full of smoke…heat felt good….except for my feet…..standing on a sheet of ise/snow…

Need to finish sweeping the shop up….might be another 1/2 load…


----------



## rhybeka

I was in the shop but not making sawdust



















dad and I got about half of the rafter insulation up. Had to use cardboard strips to keep it in place. Then we got some 1×2s and nailed those into place. He also reminded me the ceiling fan needed to be in to circulate the warm air back down. Just not while we were working.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to make a $100 tool upgrade today when my Crapsman crapped out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I'll trade ya saws…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut the rest of the red oak log. The quartersawn slabs look neat with the q sawn figure, some crotch figure and some burl figure. I found some ant holes right by where the burl started. It cut a little better with 49 degrees.


----------



## Cricket

Forced myself outside for a bit today (I don't like temps below 70) but I saw this tree and thought about y'all. LOLOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oddly,I don't really need temps above 70. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## mojapitt

Above 30 degrees, I'm pretty happy


----------



## bandit571

Floor has been swept…already 1/4 full in the trash can…









Been awhile, since I've seen this floor…









There is a tree out front of the house ( city owned) that has a basketball sized burl stick out…


----------



## DanKrager

Easy Stef, Tony.

CRICKET! I'm surprised! 

Thank you for your diligent work on this site. You are indispensable to keeping it a pleasant and interesting place to interact with.

DanK


----------



## Cricket

> Easy Stef, Tony.
> 
> CRICKET! I m surprised!
> 
> Thank you for your diligent work on this site. You are indispensable to keeping it a pleasant and interesting place to interact with.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Marc301

Just wanted to hop in and say thanks for all your videos. I've spent many hours watching them and have learned lots. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ssnvet

Four legs ready to be cut to finish dims and get mortises cut









Cleaned up my primary saw blades. 









Man in the brown van brought me some goodies.


----------



## bandit571

There is something wrong with this picture….









Bench is way too clean…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Marty that is a nice jigsaw. Like them better than my Bosch. And no I can't trade saws unless you want the old one.

Nice tree Cricket. I would take it if Bill would saw it up for me.

Still 43° here. A light breeze all day really took care of a lot of our snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will saw the log, but you or Cricket will need to bring it over here.


----------



## bandit571

This is out in front of my house…









IF you can deal with the poison Sumac all over it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not allergic to sumac.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This is out in front of my house…
> 
> IF you can deal with the poison Sumac all over it…
> 
> - bandit571


Set it on fire, then Bill can come put the fire out and get it at same time. Multitasking!!


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's one burly tree, Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> This is out in front of my house…
> 
> IF you can deal with the poison Sumac all over it…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Set it on fire, then Bill can come put the fire out and get it at same time. Multitasking!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Deal.


----------



## bandit571

City owned tree…you'll have to talk to them….

Morning to ya…Bill, you lose a batch of snow? Someone dropped off about 2" of the s…stuff during the night.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol no burning sumac 

Trying to find my motivation to go back to the shop and work…. and decide what I want to accomplish. Analysis paralysis.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, we did have a little batch of snow this morning. Caused a few bad spots on the highways. Clear now as we head to the symphony to watch star wars and listen to the music of John Williams.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Gene… dose your Morris chair sit low to the ground, such that it's hard to get in and out of? I don't want to cut my legs to their finish length until I decide sheathed or not to jack the chair up an inch or two.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hey Gene… dose your Morris chair sit low to the ground, such that it's hard to get in and out of? I don't want to cut my legs to their finish length until I decide sheathed or not to jack the chair up an inch or two.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, if it makes any difference, my Morris chair's seat cushion is 18 1/4" off the floor, at the front. The chair base is angled back at 7 degrees.


----------



## Gene01

> Hey Gene… dose your Morris chair sit low to the ground, such that it's hard to get in and out of? I don't want to cut my legs to their finish length until I decide sheathed or not to jack the chair up an inch or two.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, mine were made to the plans. They are not in my home so, can't measure anything now. But, I can tell you, this old man has no trouble rising out of them. Be sure to use the stiffest foam available for the seat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This is out in front of my house…
> 
> IF you can deal with the poison Sumac all over it…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Set it on fire, then Bill can come put the fire out and get it at same time. Multitasking!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Deal.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Make Bill earn his keep around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

High Wednesday is maybe zero if we're lucky… I blame Monte for upsetting the universe…..


----------



## mojapitt

I noticed that the temperature was dropping as I arrive. I guess my hot personality can't compensate for it.


----------



## mojapitt

My bags are packed and I am ready to go






Ok, I'm driving not flying. But it still feels right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't wake me up to say goodbye.


----------



## bandit571

Monte needs two fat guys in black suits to do the driving…wearing sunglasses, of course…just make sure it is Elwood behind the wheel…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you saying Monte is on a mission from God?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for clearing that up for me, Bill. I was trying to remember a fat man in black named Elwood!


----------



## bandit571

Jake? The other half of the Blues Brothers…..don't let him drive…don't want to go sliding through the mall, in a cop car?

Cue the "I am Soul Man" music…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

prepping for the rest of the week… three shirts, two pairs of pants, two pairs of socks, two jackets and two hats are a possibility.

#mothernatureisnojoke

safe travels, Monte! welcome to the great white north XD


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, take it slow when you get off the turnpike, Pacifica's don't have the suspension articulation to go the speed limit through most of northern Ohio. Folks don't really need 4×4 trucks everywhere, they just need something with 9" - 12" of suspension travel to navigate through the potholes.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye…...40 and rain today….then it will get colder than Siberia….welcome to Ohio winter….


----------



## ssnvet

I'm a bit stymied wrt. the chair design.

I'm 6' and my wife is 5'6", a chair that's tool low might be a total bust.

Here's the comparison among the plans I've found (I'm using the Wood Mag. plans)
.
.
--------------*seat height*--------*arm height*--
Wood Smith mag….................14.25"................................23.5" 
(Stickly design?)

FWW mag….............................17"...................................24" 
(bow arm design)

Wood mag…............................14"...................................23"

avg. of finished chairs…............17"...................................24" 
from furnature stores

I think that I may add 1" to the bottom of the legs. I could always nip it off if it feels too high.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, another thing to consider is: If you build an ottoman, the seat height won't make all that much difference.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you could do that but, keep that in mind when you measure for the front and side rails for the seat platform. Also, for the arms and the back adjustment dowels.
My son is 6' and, his wife is 5' 3". Both find the chairs and ottomans comfortable. 
The design is meant to be lower than a "normal" casual chair.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 20° now and may get close to 30° later. Was a chance of rain yesterday but that did not happen. Just going to be cool for a couple days then warm up again.

Matt I am 6'3" and like taller chairs myself. Ones I have built are around 16" tall seats. They seem to be good for me. To tall and they can get uncomfortable after awhile also. Just measure one of your favorite chairs and adjust accordingly. Getting the armrests right is important also.


----------



## bandit571

Estate paperwork has been signed…..first check is in the bank….stack of papers was 1" thick….will meet again when all the court stuff is done….tired as all get out, right now..

Monday…might take the rest of the day off…hibernate until Friday, after Siberia goes away…


----------



## ssnvet

> The design is meant to be lower than a "normal" casual chair.
> - Gene Howe


I wondered about that. I'm in a delicate situation. If this chair isn't really comfortable, my lovely wife will not want it in the living room. My competition is a 20 year old leather arm chair that is faded, cracked, torn and shredded (hello kitty). To me it's an eyesore and embarassment, but it's still really comfortable. My argument is that if we ditch the leather chair, I can take the pristing back panels to a furniture apolsterer and them to repair the matching leather couch. But all bets are off if she can't get out of the Morris chair with her arthritic hip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, sounds like you need to rent a Morris chair or at least go find one to sit in for a moment. Do furniture stores have Morris chairs?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Matt, sounds like you need to rent a Morris chair or at least go find one to sit in for a moment. Do furniture stores have Morris chairs?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


This is a good idea. Go to a furniture store, with the wife, and try out a Morris chair. Also, bring your tape measure!


----------



## Gene01

> The design is meant to be lower than a "normal" casual chair.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I wondered about that. I m in a delicate situation. If this chair isn t really comfortable, my lovely wife will not want it in the living room. My competition is a 20 year old leather arm chair that is faded, cracked, torn and shredded (hello kitty). To me it s an eyesore and embarassment, but it s still really comfortable. My argument is that if we ditch the leather chair, I can take the pristing back panels to a furniture apolsterer and them to repair the matching leather couch. But all bets are off if she can t get out of the Morris chair with her arthritic hip.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


A bad hip could be problematic. Best to find one to try out.


----------



## ssnvet

Getting my wife excited about going to a furniture store to explore chair heights is very unlikely to happen.

But none the less, it's a very good idea and I should do so myself.

Part of the reason I haven't started this project sooner is because of the general lack of enthusiasm from my better half. I need to campaign hard, kill her with kindness and make one awesome Morris chair if I'm going to have it in our living room.


----------



## Robbbi1

stumpy is cool. love watching your vids on youtube, keep em comming…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Part of the reason I haven t started this project sooner is because of the general lack of enthusiasm from my better half. I need to campaign hard, kill her with kindness and make one awesome Morris chair if I m going to have it in our living room.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Or you can horse trade with her. Build her something she'd like in exchange for building the Morris chair.


----------



## mojapitt

I have established a new home for the next 32 days


----------



## Mean_Dean

Maybe it'll have a Morris chair in the lounge for you to enjoy a cigar and a bourbon in!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home sweet Holiday Inn!


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to decide if I exercise first or have a nap


----------



## bandit571

I vote for the nap….


----------



## Festus56

Nap !! You can always exercise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've looked for General Finishes gel stain at numerous spots around the county with no luck. Then I went on their website and searched for where to buy. Turned out the little furniture store in town carries a nice selection of General finishes products. I got a quart of stain. I'm also happy to know I can get arm-r-seal locally. The gel stain is very easy to apply and won't take long to stain the bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, Gary, what's going on in Houston??? Get it under control down there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, yer gettin' closer and it's gittin' colder… I'm jus sayin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, yer gettin closer and it s gittin colder… I m jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I am trying to help cool your beer


----------



## boxcarmarty

New insulated garage door is hung with seals, will punch thru the wall with heat duct tomorrow. if that keeps the garage above freezing over the next 48 hours with temps at -10 degrees, it'll be good fer anything…..


----------



## bandit571

Just hoping my van starts the next couple of days…..

The Boss had relatives up that way….in Rocky River, and Parma…Used to drive past the NASA place on the way…


----------



## Gene01

You guys in that polar vortex stay safe. Let's hope it's not as bad as they predict. I've seen -52. -66 is unimaginably bad.


----------



## mojapitt

It's so cold, people in Minneapolis are putting on coats


----------



## DanKrager

Not the ones with hoods, though, Monte. Just the jackets, maybe a knit hat. You'll still see some shorts, too.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…
Got two sickies at home. Mrs. Mainiac toughed it out and went to work, but our 9th grader is home from school for second day in a row. School nurse says their dropping like flies and those who didn't get flue shots are getting it especially bad.

So I'll do my best not to breath on any of you :^o

Stay warm


----------



## diverlloyd

> I've looked for General Finishes gel stain at numerous spots around the county with no luck. Then I went on their website and searched for where to buy. Turned out the little furniture store in town carries a nice selection of General finishes products. I got a quart of stain. I'm also happy to know I can get arm-r-seal locally. The gel stain is very easy to apply and won't take long to stain the bed.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill it's even better when you can buy from a local mom and pop store.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree AJ. This place is pretty interesting too. In the back corner of the store is the DMV license office. I used to be able to sit in a recliner while I waited to be seen, but they built a wall recently to curb that. Another spot in the store is a desk where you can pay some kind of utility bills, not sure on that one. The rest of the store is furniture, appliances and TVs. It's hard to believe they stay in business.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends,

I am so glad that two years ago I added a propane heater to the shop to supplement the woodstove.

Life is good.

Ham


----------



## bandit571

TOO DAMN COLD 11 might be the high for today….winds are about 15mph….even the Sun is staying under cover….all the snow that did melt, yesterday…is now ice.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been away for the weekend chasing the ducks in Arkansas. By the way, the ducks didn't show up. Overall it was a pleasant trip. Nice to get away, stayed dry in my new waders. Neat to be wandering around in flooded timber.

Got back to continue to lay down the framework for my floor in my man cave. Power Actuated pin drivers are awesome, and loud. After I got tired of the boom and the thump from the driver I retired to the shop for some time sanding some decorative inserts for the table base, and I got those glued in. Once that cures I can begin to work the base and get it sanded down, the wife may step in to do that step.

We visited the big blue box store and picked up the supplies for the bathroom remodel for the electrical I need to modify. I also picked up a 30 amp 220v breaker for my new saw. So between the table base, electrical work, the man cave floor, the rec room remodel and finish, and the bathroom remodel, I'm going to be busy well through June. My new saw will be like a reward.


----------



## AM420

> I have established a new home for the next 32 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to steer clear of those cinnamon rolls at breakfast, most of the time. I can go through a few of them before I know what I'm doing. hat times 32 days is a major health issue!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## AM420

Resawed some lumber for the first time yesterday! Had a big piece of padauk I bought from a pallet sale at Woodcraft months ago, and just put a 3/4" Timberwolf resaw blade on my Rikon 10-324 to resaw it down to 3/4" boards.

I can't say if the cut was particularly smooth, as I have nothing to compare it with, but it was at least nice and straight! I guess I got the guide setup right, thanks to Alex Snodgrass.

Just felt really good to take a big piece of lumber and resaw and dimension it myself.

Power tools will keep your shop/home warmer during to polar vortex. Keep working!!


----------



## ssnvet

> My new saw will be like a reward.
> - MikeinSTL


It will be a very nice reward and well worth your efforts.



> I guess I got the guide setup right, thanks to Alex Snodgrass.
> - AM420


I rewatch his videos before ever do anything on the bandsaw. Just learning how to properly align the blade with the bottom of the gullet over the center of the tire made a huge difference in my woodworking.

And the word for the day is SNOW…. 1" - 3".

To plow? or not to plow?

that is the question.

The bone chilling cold doesn't hit untill tomorrow night…. predicted to hit 0°F on the thermometer


----------



## ssnvet

Now they're saying 4-6"

So it looks like the answer is….to plow


----------



## bandit571

Might just hibernate tomorrow 
Visit with the Lung Doctor, today…"See ya in 4 months"....

Schools around here are already starting to cancel for tomorrow….


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It was 17° early this morning. Now up to 30° on my thermometer on my shop. Bright sunshine and calm. Just a hundred miles east they are still at or below 0°. We will be cool tonight but up to the mid 30's tomorrow and the 40's on Thursday they say.

Have to quit early today. Bought Jamie tickets for a Bob Seger concert in 2017 that was cancelled. Finally get to use them tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

We were 38 this morning and 19 now. So much for steaking in the parking lot.


----------



## rhybeka

director sent an email out late today telling us all if we didn't have to come in to not come in tomorrow. So I'll be wfh trying to stay warm with the animals. Only thing on the schedule is getting a haircut tomorrow evening.


----------



## Gene01

> We were 38 this morning and 19 now. So much for steaking in the parking lot.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


But..but…I had 32 tickets sold.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, at "-7" degrees, they wouldn't see much for their money.


----------



## rhybeka

so… I went out and measured the open areas of the miter saw station last night in an attempt to design some rolling tool/storage drawer things. both units are about 33" L x 26"H x 25" D. On one unit I'm thinking of doing a deep drawer to hold my circular saw, jig saw, etc. and then have four smaller drawers. The other unit I think will just have three equal size drawers??


----------



## JL7

Hey all from the chilly north…..*Great news*, we are likely to kill a good percentage of those little invasive borer's tonight…... -20 (air temp) and -46 (wind chill) now and is supposed to dip down to -26 overnight. No worries, we'll share with our friends to the east…..

-30 is supposed to kill 90% of those little buggers…...

But the shop is still warm…..!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be great Jeff. We need -30 everywhere.


----------



## rhybeka

Jeff!

I saw that on the news somewhere - that's at least one good thing coming out of this cold!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, actually been thinking about you today. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## mojapitt

One guy in my class is a little taller than me. I am 6'2".


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Goodness Monte!!! Is he 7 feet tall?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Look at the midget…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Jeff, are y'all wearing c c coats this week???


----------



## mojapitt

7'1" with his boots on. Gets lots of stares.


----------



## JL7

> That would be great Jeff. We need -30 everywhere.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think not Bill…...I was joking…..you need help my friend!

Hey Beka and Monte (aka, shorty).

Yes Marty - plus broke out the long johns for the first time in 8 years or so….....

Look at the differential between tonight and Saturday…...66 degrees!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look at Monte…..he's just a little guy.


----------



## bandit571

Well….GrandBRAT Diva got to see her new desk…...sorry, people…she LOVED it…..

All of our furry friends are in the house….even they know enough when to come in from the cold…

Need a little Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show music…..or, maybe just a Pink Cadillac by Springsteen….


----------



## ssnvet

> Well….GrandBRAT Diva got to see her new desk…...sorry, people…she LOVED it…..
> - bandit571


You play it all rough, tough and hard to bluff Bandit, but I think that little princess has you wrapped around her wittle pinkie finger.


----------



## ssnvet

News Flash! This just in. It's snowing in Mainiac land. Everybody log into Face Book and freak out.

Come on people… it's not even enough to fire up the sleds yet. What ever happened to those hardy New Englanders of yonder days gone by?


----------



## DIYaholic

The 3" to 6" prediction….
Only dropped about one inch.
I'm trying to send the other 5" up to Mainiac land!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

weatherman's fantasy for Atlanta, Ga. 10 inches of snow, the city jammed in with ice for weeks, no Superbowl due to severe climate change.

Okay now reality
Priceless ain't it?"


----------



## mojapitt

Morning world. Currently +2 but supposed to drop yet to -5. Spoils your enthusiasm for anything.


----------



## diverlloyd

> News Flash! This just in. It s snowing in Mainiac land. Everybody log into Face Book and freak out.
> 
> Come on people… it s not even enough to fire up the sleds yet. What ever happened to those hardy New Englanders of yonder days gone by?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


They moved to Florida and have been replaced with the new cuddle me generation.


----------



## Gene01

Wow… what interesting and esoteric news one gets from visiting Stumpyville. Monte canceled his streak and met a giant, bugs die in -30 temps and the trees are rejoicing, Atlanta's lack of snow has caused massive unemployment among snow plow drivers, Jeffy's erratic temperatures are confounding the already confused weather people and, the Mainiacs are migrating south, only to be replaced by human snowflakes. 
Meanwhile, on the mesa, nothing changes. SSDD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's -2. What happened to the Midwesterner who's supposed to be able to handle any kind of weather? It's going to be cold for one day. The news is making it out to be a natural disaster.
Here's my friends FB posts of her kid's "snow" day, plus a city of Atlanta post on FB.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Temps are -11 and a wind chill of 38 below…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

-5 degrees here. Wind chill is -25. I'd say that's toasty warm compared to -50 in Chicago. I got out of there just in time.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….tain't a very good day to even stick me nose out the door….even the trees are shivering…


----------



## ssnvet

> The 3" to 6" prediction….
> Only dropped about one inch.
> I m trying to send the other 5" up to Mainiac land!!!
> - DIYaholic


Well it worked…. I was up at oh-dark-thirty plowing a solid 7"-8". But it was the large icey granular stuff that the snow blower just loves. Not heavy and wet such that it boggs down the motor, but enough mass so it get's slung ~20+ feet. Just set the hand throttle at 540 rpm on the PTO, shift into 3rd gear low range and whistle while the machine does the work.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Is warm here again. 22° and headed for the upper 30's later. Mostly sunshine and calm also.

Kind of lazy this morning. Was real late getting home from the concert but it was worth it.

Now back to the shop. Have a couple cribbage coffee tables to work on. These are solid oak, wider and taller than my normal so have to design as I go again.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's almost 40° here and I'm lovin it, school's cancelled where we used to live in OH for the second or third day in a row, not because of snow but just cold. Gene, the snowflakes aren't just appearing, they're being produced be the public schools! Monte, are your classes at the Holiday Inn or did you have to venture out into the weather for training?


----------



## DS

Why I live in Phoenix: The high today is going to be 72°
The low was 50°, Brrrrr! I had to wear a sweater this morning!


----------



## HamS

-14 WC -31

High -6
low -13

Note that we are actually below the low now


----------



## AM420

It's -20 in my hometown. When I was a kid we had a -20 day and I walked to school in it.

These days kids can't be outside for 5 minutes waiting on the school bus in temps below +10!

It's odd how people react based on their region. I assume single to negative digits are fairly common in northern states where kids have to go to school, but further south they must be a different branch of evolution and can't handle the same temps on rare occasions.


----------



## mojapitt

> It s -20 in my hometown. When I was a kid we had a -20 day and I walked to school in it.
> 
> These days kids can t be outside for 5 minutes waiting on the school bus in temps below +10!
> 
> It s odd how people react based on their region. I assume single to negative digits are fairly common in northern states where kids have to go to school, but further south they must be a different branch of evolution and can t handle the same temps on rare occasions.
> 
> - AM420


I assumed you walked uphill both ways?


----------



## DS

Barefoot


----------



## theoldfart

^ in the snow too!


----------



## rhybeka

I don't know what it is outside besides very cold. Trying to get dogs to go outside and do the needful appears complicated in this weather.

SO is trying to talk me out of so many drawers in my storage units. I told her I could do shelves, but I want them to be slide out so I can reach all the way to the back anyway so how is it any better?


----------



## Gene01

High of 55 here. 60 tomorrow. 
Hey Bill. Long time ago, the big muddy froze up river and it dried up at St. Louis. Think that will happen again?


----------



## ssnvet

> SO is trying to talk me out of so many drawers in my storage units. I told her I could do shelves, but I want them to be slide out so I can reach all the way to the back anyway so how is it any better?
> - rhybeka


You really want the drawers…. they make for much better use of the space than shelves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> High of 55 here. 60 tomorrow.
> Hey Bill. Long time ago, the big muddy froze up river and it dried up at St. Louis. Think that will happen again?
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's 1 here and will be 60 on Sunday.

I doubt that Gene, but I have doubted things before and they happened.


----------



## DonBroussard

> It s odd how people react based on their region. I assume single to negative digits are fairly common in northern states where kids have to go to school, but further south they must be a different branch of evolution and can t handle the same temps on rare occasions.
> 
> - AM420


I think you got it right, AM420. We rarely get down to single digits here in south Louisiana, and it's intolerable for us locals. A couple of neighboring parishes closed schools yesterday on predictions of low temps in the upper 20s. On the flip side, we are acclimatized to hot, humid weather which would likely stifle a northerner's productivity in our summers.


----------



## ssnvet

> I think you got it right, AM420. We rarely get down to single digits here in south Louisiana, and it s intolerable for us locals. A couple of neighboring parishes closed schools yesterday on predictions of low temps in the upper 20s. On the flip side, we are acclimatized to hot, humid weather which would likely stifle a northerner s productivity in our summers.
> - Don Broussard


We were just talking at the lunch table today about whether or not 90° and 90% humidity would be preferable or not. The group was split about 50/50.

I was stationed in Orlando for 6 months back before they shut down the Naval Education and Training Center there during the first round of BRAC closures and I would not want to do another summer in the south again. Maybe if I was on the Atlantic, but not inland.


----------



## Gene01

Don't mind working in the AZ heat. But, can't handle the high humidity….unless it's in the pool.


----------



## diverlloyd

I blame Monte for the weather. As he moves around the country it is following him. Monte's super power is cold fronts.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, may have to replace that 1/4 sheet sander….just get a new one, or, a new ROS….or..just get both…?

Getting a new tower for this old computer….already downloading everything into an external hard drive…will advise when things are about to change over a bit….hope I can without too much re-signing in…


----------



## mojapitt

Had a dude from Texas go to the bar last night get very drunk and stupid. Was a no-show this morning for class. Later they said that he would not be coming back to training.

44 years old, been with the company 3 weeks and behave like that? Some DIstrict Manager is not happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not too smart Monte.

Boys had no school today because of the cold. No school tomorrow because we are getting a few inches of snow tonight. They only have a half day on Friday. Looks like I will be staining a bed this weekend whenit gets warm.


----------



## ssnvet

Well if the fire doesn't warm me up, this will










Gentleman Jack is still one of my all time favs. So dang smooth


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better get your mouth under there quick.


----------



## DIYaholic

A big ole high of 18 today….
-1 for a low tonight….
10 for a high tomorrow.
Lawn mowers & patio furniture have arrived at the HD….
Spring must be just around the corner!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Better get your mouth under there quick.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Probably froze solid.
Matt, what did you decide on the Morris?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Home from work. Roads weren't bad at all.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, what did you decide on the Morris?
> - Gene Howe


I'm adding 1" to the bottom of the legs and I'll trim that down if I don't like it. 
Easier to take it off than it is to put it back on :^D

-2°F on the thermometer this a.m.

We're chewing through the fire wood like nobody's business….. so glad I was able to lay up 4 cords for this winter.


----------



## Gene01

Clear skies, lotsa gorgeous sunshine. High today of 60. Life is good.


----------



## Festus56

> Clear skies, lotsa gorgeous sunshine. High today of 60. Life is good.
> 
> - Gene Howe


About the same here only the high will get to 40° later. Maybe 45° tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

So guess who "gets" to go to NYC next Monday and Tuesday for training and booked their train ticket for Sunday afternoon because it was the only train that wasn't sold out?

Now I realize "why" it wasn't sold out.

:^o


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…new printer and computer have arrived at the house, still need to get switched out.

3 fingers of Dullamore Dew, to warm back up after this morning's shopping trip…

Bright and sunny outside the window…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, it sounds like you might have that train all to yourself. Can you watch on a smart phone what you'll miss during your commute?


----------



## ssnvet

> Can you watch on a smart phone what you ll miss during your commute?
> - bigblockyeti


They have WiFi on the Acela. It's about the closest thing to a bulet train we have in the US.


----------



## ssnvet

My peeps… 82 yo Michigan woman snow blows driveway while it's -10° outside










Though she's originally from North Dakota, so I guess Monte and Jeff can claim her as kindred spirits also.


----------



## bandit571

New computer is now installed, has Windows 10…Might take a week or so, before I get used to it…


----------



## Gene01

> New computer is now installed, has Windows 10…Might take a week or so, before I get used to it…
> 
> - bandit571


Had mine for 3 years and, still not used to it. Of course, I never got used to Windows 7, either.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I prefer a revolver, scrambled eggs, black coffee and that's not nearly enough bacon.


----------



## rockusaf

> New computer is now installed, has Windows 10…Might take a week or so, before I get used to it…
> 
> - bandit571


A week, quite the optimist there Bandit

Rock


----------



## bandit571

There are teenagers, and Craig in the house….I let them fix things on the computer…need to get the printer set up, next…

Grandson #1 wants a game Table built…so, that might be the next project to do…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Clear skies, lotsa gorgeous sunshine. High today of 60. Life is good.
> 
> - Gene Howe


OMG, now you sound like my wife…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - firefighterontheside





> ^ I prefer a revolver, scrambled eggs, black coffee and that s not nearly enough bacon.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'm with Yeti on this one, I prefer a revolver…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Would you also then need a revolver coffee cup?


----------



## bigblockyeti

AR-15 coffee cup.


----------



## diverlloyd

2 eggs more butter on the toast half a gallon of o.j. (I drink a lot at meals)and a .40 cal HK. Maybe some maple syrup to dip the bacon in also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thinking on the maple syrup.


----------



## rockusaf

> - firefighterontheside


No shotgun or black rifle and it is not a 1911 but almost the right amount of bacon…so close

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a free country. If I choose to have my breakfast without the quintessential American handgun, I can do that. Not that I would do that.


----------



## ssnvet

Pass the blued steel and Walnut please


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Bill, I like your breakfast


----------



## Gene01

More bacon, more eggs, skip the toast, a 44 and, Jamison's in the coffee. Well, since it's an American breakfast, Jack in the coffee.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday all you Nubbahs,


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm bacon. Whichever handgun of choice, needs to be on the left, not the right  

Happy Friday, Matt! I'm a bit slow - why is the Sunday train not totally booked?

Woke up to 4-5" of the white stuff… since it'll be 57 on Monday I'm debating on even busting out the snowblower. At least it explains the nasty headache I have.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene jack with coffee? I'm not sure what to think of that.


----------



## bandit571

11 degrees outside….5" of new snow on the ground…even trash pickups was canceled for today…snowballs are falling from the trees.

Leftover Pizza for breakfast…

Still learning this new computer….


----------



## Gene01

> Gene jack with coffee? I m not sure what to think of that.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Try it. You'll like it….maybe. Jamison's is definitely better. A good brandy is pretty tasty, too. Then, there's Kahlua or Bailey's for the wimps among us.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

In the 40's this morning and all sunshine. Should get in the 50's later. Another mild day tomorrow then we start cooling down. Seems like we will be getting a bunch more snow next week.

Back to work, the coffee table cribbage boards are coming along. Should get all the holes drilled today and start on the legs.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m a bit slow - why is the Sunday train not totally booked?
> - rhybeka


Somebody said something about some football game somewhere
:^P


----------



## bandit571

Might have something to do with that Midnight Train to Georgia?


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh that thing. Eh.  

trying to figure out what I can do to free up more surface space in my shop - and how much storage I really need to be building right this instant…. so I can actually work in my shop

@Bandit I've been watching a bunch of videos on those tables. I have a friend that could use one.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, by now you should have the cribbage board market pegged. If not yet, it's certainly in the cards.
Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's a foggy morning, but headed for a big warmup.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….might take a day or two to melt all that white stuff…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Groundhog Day, Everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Working with handtools , today…..assembled a new chair for the computer desk…..old one was a $5 garage sale find..I think I have gotten my $5 worth of use from it…..going out to the curb, once the snow leaves….

Worked up a sweat..think that will be enough for today…..whew..


----------



## bandit571

IF the shop will just warm up a bit….I might try a bit of resaw work, tomorrow…

If not…may go shopping for a new sander, or two? 1/4 sheet one is trying to throw a bearing out. Never had an ROS style of sander…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got all the way to 66° today, not a cloud in the sky, perfect day for being outside. Moved the kids swingset from our property to our yard so the kids can enjoy more frequently, I think it got heavier since the last time I had to move it.


----------



## mojapitt

Super Bowl preparations for those of us who don't really care about either team and are stuck in the hotel.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's a fine bottle of Kentucky bourbon, Monte!


----------



## HamS

What Dean said.


----------



## Gene01

I've often felt that the Monday after Super Bowl should be a national holiday, Monte.


----------



## CharlesNeil

good stuff Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Finally had a cinnamon roll at the Holiday Inn. Probably the last time, sweetened cardboard.

Charles, be sure to give Sherri our support going into her surgery. Hope you are over your flu as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gonna be warm and cloudy today. Gonna get the rest of the bed stained today.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm on the train. Business class to NYC. I feel like I should be playing a Johnny Cash song, but I don't think this is the train of which he sings


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well our warm weather left us. It is 12° this morning and not getting any higher the rest of the day. Have a skiff of snow that is kind of blowing around a bit. Probably be well below zero tonight. The next several days will be in the deep freeze they say.

After drinking all that bottle Monte make sure you get to your schooling tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

There's a new sub on the ways at Electric Boat… near my old stomping grounds


----------



## diverlloyd

69 here and looks like it will be warm for a couple days.


----------



## ssnvet

I must obey Pautuxie Phil


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all 

Sitting still for the moment - writing down and drawing some things out for the shop. I at least got all the trash picked up and some sweeping done. Its still awfully tight but I think I know what I need to build first on the French cleat wall to get things rolling. Also going to do one set of rolling drawers to hold circular saw, jig saw, and table saw accessories that should be closer than the nearest peg board wall. at least his is the plan as of this moment.


----------



## Festus56

> There's a new sub on the ways at Electric Boat… near my old stomping grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Think it is the USS South Dakota. Just got comossioned a couple days ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Well our warm weather left us. It is 12° this morning and not getting any higher the rest of the day. Have a skiff of snow that is kind of blowing around a bit. Probably be well below zero tonight. The next several days will be in the deep freeze they say.
> 
> After drinking all that bottle Monte make sure you get to your schooling tomorrow.
> 
> - Festus56


Meanwhile, it's 67 here.


----------



## mojapitt

> After drinking all that bottle Monte make sure you get to your schooling tomorrow.
> 
> - Festus56


The idea is to let young guys drink it so I look intelligent tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Well our warm weather left us. It is 12° this morning and not getting any higher the rest of the day. Have a skiff of snow that is kind of blowing around a bit. Probably be well below zero tonight. The next several days will be in the deep freeze they say.
> 
> After drinking all that bottle Monte make sure you get to your schooling tomorrow.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Meanwhile, it's 67 here.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Quite a change. Is down to +1° now and was 54° yesterday

Smart thinking there Monte.


----------



## bandit571

About 50 degrees outside, right now….new sander has been bought….new blade for the bandsaw…

Have a case of the stomach flu, right now….not feeling like any shop time, right now…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Middle of winter here, can ya tell.









Here's the java stain on the headboard.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - get a lot of fluids and stay low. Hobbits are good flu fodder.

Think I've got my storage needs figured out. Just have to figure out how many sheets it requires and how good of plywood I need.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, looks like a nice day. 
The stained head board is very nice.
Windy as heck here. Our flag hasn't drooped all day.


----------



## rockusaf

I picked up a new to me Craftsman 113 TS off Craigslist and was trying to figure out how far to break it down to clean up the surface rust when I realized the previous owner had the cast iron wings installed upside down. Not sure how I didn't notice it when I was looking it over, too busy checking the motor and guts of the machine to notice something so obvious but the tear down got a bit more involved.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Test, test, test..same old camera, vs new computer systems…









Still trying to find the re-size features…Hmmm, new sander?









1/4 sheet Craftsman….might last longer than those cheapy B&D ones?









Resaw station….


----------



## DIYaholic

Are you ready for some FOOTBALL???

Ummmm….. Oh yeah!!!
Snacks: X
Beer: X
Captain & Coke: X
Grand Marnier: X


----------



## bandit571

Going to be long night….kneeling before the Porci Throne…..haven't even had a drop of the Dullamoor Dew..

Woke up with a sore hip, this morning, too….shaking almost too bad to type….I am froze! Bad when you go to a Chinese Buffet,,,and barely do one plate…..


----------



## bandit571

When Grandson #3 gets back home from delivering Pizzas….we be going to the ER, and get checked out…


----------



## ssnvet

How about those Patriots?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer Bandit.

Was there a football game?


----------



## DIYaholic

Unfortunately not the outcome I wanted….
Admittedly…. the one I expected!!!

Bandit,
Hope all gets sorted out and you get to have that Dullamoor Dew…


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! Stomach flu seems to be going around 

Morning all! Looking forward to a great day! At least if I talk a good game hopefully it will follow!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like everyone is getting sick, we started our rounds at ~ 11:45pm Saturday and we had all blown chucks by 4:30am, some of us four times. I think it was probably the stomach flu, but I did make chicken salad and the speed with which we all got sick makes me wonder if I did poison us all. Needless to say, the leftovers are going in the garbage.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Unfortunately not the outcome I wanted….
> Admittedly…. the one I expected!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Exactly the outcome I wanted. I wish nothing good for kroenke and his leavin' losers. I believe that is called Karma, and man was it a boring game.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The feeling is mutual Mike. 
It also makes me happy to know that the Rams lost a lawsuit over PSL's and are having to pay back a whole lot of people who bought them, my father in law included.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad I did not watch the whole game. Was more fun in the shop not being bored.

We finally got real winter here. Below zero for the next three days. Got a little over an inch of snow yesterday that the small breeze can move around.


----------



## mudflap4869

62 @ 1 AM, and stayed there until a bout 10 AM when a front showed up. Now 53 and dropping. Aint that a booger?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, PSL's??
Mike, you feel the same way about the Bidwell's Cardinals? You can have them back….PLEASE.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Gene…..Personal Seat License….basically buying the rights to purchase season tickets. It's basically how the Rams funded moving the tea to Stl in the first place. The rights were transferable and therefore the Rams had no right to take the team away without compensating people for their rights.

I would be happy to have the Football cardinals back.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'd take the Cardinals back. But I want to punch Goodell in the face first.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. That was a rotten deal. Glad they had to pony up. 
The tax payers of Maricopa county are still paying for that wonderful stadium the Cardinals play in. The Bidwells may be renting it out to the Raiders on alternate game dates until Las Vegas scrapes up the money for their stadium. Doubt that the rent will benefit the county tax payers, though. The stadium has spawned a good number of businesses so, the county would, undoubtedly hate to see them move. But, the rest of AZ probably couldn't care less.


----------



## diverlloyd

They make enough they should pay for their own stadium. Tax payer money should not even be thought of to pay for a stadium.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Couldn't agree more AJ.


----------



## Gene01

At least in Green Bay, a fan can have ownership rights….when someone dies.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Finally managed to get one of the legs seated in the bench last night. Now it needs to be glued in and epoxy'd. I believe that will be done on Wed evening.

Better get back to work


----------



## rhybeka

Wow - you are all quiet today.

@Matt how is training going?

@Bandit are you home from the ER yet?

Debating shop time this afternoon and how to be successful at it.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, don't forget the critters in the shop. French cleat wall for kitties…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a busy few days at work. Vehicle accidents, car fires. Had a guy hook up an outboard motor gas tank to his van and try to run the car. Had the tank on the roof and ran the hose down under the hood and hooked up to fuel line. Wanna guess how that turned out? Going home in the AM and Cindy's leaving for Texas for a few days, so I won't see her until Saturday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Outboard motor gas tanks aren't nearly big enough, he'd need at least a few of them to make it very far. If memory serves me correctly they only hold ~6 gallons, though that should be plenty for a nice big fire!


----------



## mojapitt

> It's been a busy few days at work. Vehicle accidents, car fires. Had a guy hook up an outboard motor gas tank to his van and try to run the car. Had the tank on the roof and ran the hose down under the hood and hooked up to fuel line. Wanna guess how that turned out? Going home in the AM and Cindy's leaving for Texas for a few days, so I won't see her until Saturday.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Guess I am missing the idea of what he was trying to accomplish?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, 6 gallons. He had broken down earlier and for whatever reason his solution was to turn his van into an outboard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot to mention he crazy lady driving with 2 flat tires this morning. Just now we went out for a stabbing. They said he was impaled with an unknown metal object and couldn't breathe. We found he was holding on to a piece of rusty metal. No injury whatsoever. From there we went to the nursing home where they had burned popcorn in the microwave.


----------



## rhybeka

falling asleep waiting for the SO to get off the phone with her mother so I can run the vacuum like she asked


----------



## diverlloyd

Laser is expected to be delivered tomorrow by end of day. It fedex so I'm not holding my breath. I will need to get a cheap labtop for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Debating shop time this afternoon and how to be successful at it.
> 
> - rhybeka


Lock the door, find a seat, take a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's been a day full of drywall and dust fer me… Lookin' fer somebody ta do some muddin', who's in???


----------



## DIYaholic

> ... Lookin fer somebody ta do some muddin , who s in???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ummm…..
Sorry, count me out….
I gave up playing in the mud several years ago!!!


----------



## Festus56

> It s been a day full of drywall and dust fer me… Lookin fer somebody ta do some muddin , who s in???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have all the tools but they do not come with an operator.


----------



## mojapitt

> It s been a day full of drywall and dust fer me… Lookin fer somebody ta do some muddin , who s in???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Where I come from, muddin' Meant taking the 4 wheel drives out for spin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, just cover all the screw holes and seams with wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ... Lookin fer somebody ta do some muddin , who s in???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Ummm…..
> Sorry, count me out….
> I gave up playing in the mud several years ago!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Damit Randy, I was countin' on ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s been a day full of drywall and dust fer me… Lookin fer somebody ta do some muddin , who s in???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Where I come from, muddin' Meant taking the 4 wheel drives out for spin.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I ain't got time fer drywall, I'm out in my mud buggy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, just cover all the screw holes and seams with wood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm gonna need some fresh cut wood… Delivered…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s been a day full of drywall and dust fer me… Lookin fer somebody ta do some muddin , who s in???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I have all the tools but they do not come with an operator.
> 
> - Festus56


You'll hafta talk to 'em Mark, they won't listen to me…..


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I don't mind mudding so much - at least walls - I do dislike mudding ceilings and high spots.

Morning all


----------



## Gene01

Bill, one can imagine you guys see some really weird sh..er…stuff on a daily basis. Even stranger than some guy talking to his drywall mudding tools. Then, on reflection, I hold long conversations with my hammer, occasionally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Gene, without a doubt. Luckily though, there was no weird sh….er…stuff during the night.
Good morning all. Welcome to the rain.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud'n = fun , mudding = boring , sanding after mudding = a bunch of suck. Well the last could be any sanding = a bunch of suck.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Mr. Regan.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubber-ohs,

Back from the Big Apple. Highlight of the trip was meeting up with my middle daughter and taking her out to dinner and a play…. The Phantom of the Opera has longest Broadway run of all time… 30 years! And it was everything you'd expect a Broadway show to be. Tickets were quite the splurge, but we had a great time.

Training was quite good. Hopefully I can put some of the ideas into practice and be more diplomatic when I have to tell people that the laws of physics are even more stubborn than they are.

Train ride was smooth sailing and I enjoyed chatting with someone intersting on both to and from trips.

Came back to a full plate of work…. otherwise know as job security

:^D


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I've seen Phantom twice at the Fox theater in Stl. I have always liked the music and really enjoyed the shows.


----------



## diverlloyd

Haven't seen Phantom since middle school, I did take the wife to see Wicked and it was very enjoyable. Owe it all to the guy who sold me the tickets. He started with center stage 10 rows back but I would have to deal with no room and more then likely sitting next to someone who doesn't understand that a bottle of perfume doesn't smell good. So he put me up in one of the balcony seats on the very end of the balcony. Only 6 people per balcony section and double the space. The end seat is 3x the space and was wonderful I thought tickets were a bit out rageous at $175 a piece. It was a good time though.

This arrived about ten minutes ago








So I maybe burning something later. I need to read up on benbox software it says it does a lot but I have also read it's not all that great. What are you guys using it claims to do grey scale for burning photos that maybe the first thing I try.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I couldn't get benbox to work. I think mark uses it to great success. I think the rest of us use T2, which we had to pay for.


----------



## Festus56

The fun is about to begin AJ!! Putting that together is a riot. I do use Benbox and it has worked great for me. Mine is an older one and will not do gray scale. I have seen that the new ones are supposed to do it.

Will be gone for a few hours but if you want to pm me with an email address I can send some pictures and tips on setup. Can call me also if needed, no problem.


----------



## Gene01

I couldn't get benbox to work, either. T2 does, though. 
Here's good You Tube video that walks you through it.


----------



## ssnvet

> The end seat is 3x the space and was wonderful I thought tickets were a bit out rageous at $175 a piece. It was a good time though.
> - diverlloyd


Smart move. The only down side to the show was being wedged in like a sardine for 2.5 hours. My arthritic knee and my ar$e were in a lot of pain by intermission.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt when we go again I will only be getting the same seat. I don't care which balcony it is but the seat was perfect. Lots of leg room and I thought the view down to the stage was a bit better then the floor view. I maybe a bit bias due to the comfort level of the balcony.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The first time I saw Phantom I was way up on the upper deck, but the last time I was in the third row. That was too close. Got tired of looking up.

The first coat of polycrylic is on the bed. May be finished after second coat tomorrow. The general finishes gel stain did a very good job of sealing the white oak. The first coat of poly went on like it was the second coat already.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think I'm going to the Detroit WW Show next week. New Jersey two weeks after that. Atlanta two weeks after NJ and then the Wood Turning Symposium in July and finally the Klingspor show after that. I just finished two Chicago Rockler store events. And I'm headed to North Carolina for some turning classes this summer. This may be my busiest travel year ever… I hate traveling.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the price of fame Stumpy. Wish I had time to come see you. I can't even get time to go see Charles and he's close to me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well that was a aggregating 30 minutes plus another 10 making a couple washers for the laser transformer mounts.









I think that is how I should hold the drive belts down maybe. The belt is under a nut then the screw holds down the belt. Best I could come up with. Also have a ton of small screws left over but there is nowhere to put them in at.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You didn't have the little plastic clamps?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think I m going to the Detroit WW Show next week. New Jersey two weeks after that. Atlanta two weeks after NJ and then the Wood Turning Symposium in July and finally the Klingspor show after that. I just finished two Chicago Rockler store events. And I m headed to North Carolina for some turning classes this summer. This may be my busiest travel year ever… I hate traveling.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I am in Atlanta and intend to go to the show. Where might I find you?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy, are you going to the Charlotte show? I wouldn't mine going to ATL but hate driving through there plus my wife's out of town plus I think one of the kids already has a birthday party to go to that weekend.

Damn AJ, $175 sounds steep for Wicked. I took the wife to see it in downtown Cleveland for a third of that with good legroom seats. Come to think of it, I probably would have spent 3 times that much if I didn't have to go into downtown Cleveland, Monte understands, or will by the time he gets to escape.

Matt, I don't know what kind of training you got but diplomacy is over rated! Wasting time to try an educate a DA isn't going to help anyone's bottom line. If they work for you and need that kind of coddling, make them used to work for you.


----------



## diverlloyd

No little plastic clips bill and also no online videos of how to put this one together. I can already tell that I will be extending the wires and putting them in a drag chain. I may look into the plastic clips but I think what I have done will work. I don't know if I can wait to try it out until I find a labtop for it i may just hook it up to my old one.

Yeti the tickets were $125 each plus fees to the tune of a extra 50 a ticket and I believe it was the first time the show was in Louisville when we went. Still don't understand why tickets have hidden fees.


----------



## Festus56

AJ pm me your e-mail addy. I will send you a couple links and pictures


----------



## rhybeka

we are going to the Lego Discoveryland tonight for adult night and it's $24 a ticket. Lego is already expensive so it shouldn't surprise me. Since we have a Lego store already, I'm not sure the discovery place will be much different but it will be a nice night out and my expectations are low.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka Legoland sound like fun.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm draggin' this a.m. Had to stay up late to catch up on all my YouTube channels :^D
I'm trying to reserve all day Saturday for shop time…. We'll see how that goes.
Must find coffee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, from my kids experience,I think you'll find the LEGO discovery to be a whole lot more than a store. Sean spent many hours there and didn't want to leave from the one in KC.


----------



## Gene01

Completed Stumpy's multi functional router sled yesterday. Gonna tune it up and give the coping function a tryout today. 
BTW, Stumpy's downloadable plans are free to us guys who frequent this site. Thanks, Stumpy.


----------



## ssnvet

That there Stumpy…. he's a heck of a guy. Even if he is "digitally challenged" 
:^p


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I am in Atlanta and intend to go to the show. Where might I find you?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Not sure yet. I may try to get out of Atlanta. Or I may go and just hang out with various booths. I'll know more after the Detroit show next weekend. If I do go, I'd love to get lunch together.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, are you going to the Charlotte show?
> - bigblockyeti


No Charlotte show. I'm going to The American Association of Woodturners Symposium in Raleigh in July.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Completed Stumpy s multi functional router sled yesterday. Gonna tune it up and give the coping function a tryout today.
> BTW, Stumpy s downloadable plans are free to us guys who frequent this site. Thanks, Stumpy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's correct. I don't charge my friends for plans. (This only applies to regulars who have been here for a while already.) Send me a PM if you ever decide to build one of our website projects.


----------



## HerbC

Anyone heard anything from Bandit? last I heard he was gonna go to the ER…

I went to the ER the day after Thanksgiving and wound up spending four days in hospital due to pulmonary embolisms…

Just hoping he's OK.

Herb


----------



## diverlloyd

> Completed Stumpy s multi functional router sled yesterday. Gonna tune it up and give the coping function a tryout today.
> BTW, Stumpy s downloadable plans are free to us guys who frequent this site. Thanks, Stumpy.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> That s correct. I don t charge my friends for plans. (This only applies to regulars who have been here for a while already.) Send me a PM if you ever decide to build one of our website projects.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy is a hell of a guy. Lunch with him is also very pleasant good times and good conversations.


----------



## rhybeka

@Herb nothing from Mr. B as of yet - I was wondering the same thing. I'm pretty horrible about picking up the phone - my call center days still haunt me even being long behind me.

@Bill I'm not much of a creative lego builder is my concern. I like the sets they come out with and follow the directions to a T. I'm not much of a free thinker in that aspect which I'd assume is how they gear the discovery areas since they are for kids. the closest experience to it I have is when the lego exhibits came to the Cbus art museum and there was an area of building with white legos and something. It's been a few years since that.  It still looks fun though and I'm sure we'll have a good time.

Still trying to build the TS sled at some point! right now just hoping to not have to bail the shop out once it gets done with all this rain. time to go prep for my 1pm meeting.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit just NOW got home, from Lima Memorial…...4 hour Gall Bladder Surgery last Tuesday…got molested by a robot…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, are you saying you're not a master builder?
Well, I was all ready to work in the shop and then Cindy's employee called and said the roof was leaking,so instead I spent an hour on the roof in the very cold rain putting a tarp over the chimney. That was fun.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy Jim, wish you'd make it to the STL Woodworking Show, I'd like to make a face to face with ya. I'm going Saturday. Ridge Carbide has a coupon with your name on it about a blade review. I think I've watched that review. I'm going to have to pop back onto the improved Stumpy website, last time I was there the site was in the process of upgrades.

I'm taking my old carbides with me to see if they're worth sharpening and I'm probably going to pick up a blade from them for my new Laguna F3 to install opposed to the factory blade.

Bill, you heading out to the show?

Heal up soon Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't this year Mike. Boy Scouts on Saturday and then I work on Sunday, so no WW show for me.


----------



## Gene01

How you doing now, Bandit? Any pain? Did they remove it?


----------



## bandit571

Lots of pain….yep, wasn't anything worth leaving, so it is all gone….


----------



## Festus56

Bandit I hope you get healed up and rid of the pain soon. We need you back in the shop to keep us motivated.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch, Bandit! heal up quick! glad they were able to fix you 

@Bill no - no I'm not a master builder  But I enjoy it so oh well  currently I need to build more storage to have more flat space to put my legos.

Lunch is in the oven (veggie pizza) and I'm struggling with motivation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked at Liam's LEGO table the other day. I was impressed with what he had built.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit get well.

Festus thanks for the info again.


----------



## HerbC

Bandit hope you recover quickly. I had my gallbladder removed using the traditional lateral incision just under the ribs, almost six inches long… This was done in 1986 by the senior (and self admitted "best) surgeon in the US Navy. Took two months to heal up to the point where I could return to full duty. Once my G/I track got used to not having a storage bag for gall things normalized and I haven't ever seen any ill side effects due to the removal.

Herb


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I m going to have to pop back onto the improved Stumpy website, last time I was there the site was in the process of upgrades.


It's still under construction (has been since the summer), but it's still in service i the meantime.

Be sure to tell John in the Ridge Carbid booth I said hello


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Be sure to tell John in the Ridge Carbid booth I said hello
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Will do!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy do you have a web designer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, do ya feel violated???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What!!! Lunch with Stumpy again??? I'm still full from the last show…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Having an organ removed is an extreme way….
To get a vacation and lose weight!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bandit,
> Having an organ removed is an extreme way….
> To get a vacation and lose weight!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I had an organ removed once, I had it removed out to the shop and broke it down, then stacked all the quarter sawn white oak off to the side…..


----------



## Festus56

> Bandit get well.
> 
> Festus thanks for the info again.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Glad to help. Hope you are burning soon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Not sure yet. I may try to get out of Atlanta. Or I may go and just hang out with various booths. I ll know more after the Detroit show next weekend. If I do go, I d love to get lunch together.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Sent you a PM with phone number. Would enjoy meeting up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s correct. I don t charge my friends for plans. (This only applies to regulars who have been here for a while already.) Send me a PM if you ever decide to build one of our website projects.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well I didn't get the plans but I studied how you made the benchtop router carefully and adapted what you did into a drawer of a cabinet. Not quite done yet but almost. Sneak peak here.


----------



## Gene01

The tune up and maiden voyage went smoothly. The Multi Function Router Sled is ready for work. 
Thanks again, Stumpy.


----------



## GaryC

Melissa told me I need to clean the shop. I told her I was waiting for Marty to get here to help me look for Gene's hat


----------



## Gene01

Big job, there,Gary. No problem with the hat. It's been so darned cold this winter, I swore off hats in favor of baklavas. Besides, I didn't lose that hat. I know where I left it. Darned good breakfast, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Gary


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't see a problem Gary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just to be sure, Gene. Baklava is a dessert. A balaclava is a hat-like thing.


----------



## ssnvet

It's finally here….


----------



## Gene01

> Just to be sure, Gene. Baklava is a dessert. A balaclava is a hat-like thing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Spell check got me again.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Monte
Gene, I look for your hat every time I go in that place


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..sleep was a series of 2 hour naps, all night long….

Trying to think of something that sounds good to eat…..Just going to sit around the house, until all the Doctor visits next week….maybe it will warm up a bit, by then….sitting here watching snowflakes drift by the window…


----------



## Gene01

Gary, if you find it, I'll come get it. I liked that hat and summer's coming.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Gary. Looks like Melissa has your day planned already.



> I don't see a problem Gary.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I can send pictures of my shop to her if it'll get you any points (that at least you don't have the worst shop).


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Gary!


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's better than mine looked


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Bandit. Hope you get better real quick

Thanks, Don. I think I need to lock her out


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Gary!!

Warmest day in the last week here. Already up in the teens and climbing. Hope to finally get the cribbage coffee tables stained today. Have had a lot of interruptions lately.


----------



## Gene01

Didn't realize it was your birthday. Hope it's a great one. 
And, you ain't gonna stop Melissa if she wants in.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Gary.


----------



## Festus56

Not only did my home state of South Dakota get a new submarine commissioned last week for the Navy now my current city of Billings has a new ship that the Navy just accepted delivery of.

https://ktvq.com/news/local-news/2019/02/08/uss-billings-accepted-by-the-navy/?fbclid=IwAR1FnhlGWMwJu3Isf0uwbd8bmr7jI5Tgh-Ja5bEFBHM_uX60k7LskUTOAn8


----------



## CFrye

Bill, the son of a coworker is going to run in the Rijeka Marathon. The location,Croatia, made me think of you.

Bandit, welcome home! Get well soon. Moving around helps you heal faster (as opposed to sitting around).

Happy birthday, Gary! I wanna see you try to keep Melisa out!

Gene, if baklava involved chocolate, I'd trade my hat for it, too!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, the son of a coworker is going to run in the Rijeka Marathon. The location,Croatia, made me think of you.

Bandit, welcome home! Get well soon. Moving around helps you heal faster (as opposed to sitting around).

Happy birthday, Gary! I wanna see you try to keep Melisa out!

Gene, if baklava involved chocolate, I'd trade my hat for it, too!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday


----------



## ssnvet

*Gary *Happy birthday to you. Keep on keepin' on :^D



> Not only did my home state of South Dakota get a new submarine commissioned last week for the Navy now my current city of Billings has a new ship that the Navy just accepted delivery of.
> - Festus56


Cool. Will they be making a port visit there to celebrate :^p


----------



## Festus56

Don't think they can get the ship here but a lot of the city officials have already been there to se it being built.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, mini-rant alert…

One of the first things I saw when I got back home, yesterday….was a email reprimand from Cricket….not too cool.

Not even sure what I said wrong, or where I said it,,,,and I don't really remember anything done in the past two weeks, anyway….would be nice to know what NOT to say or do…..

Bright sunlight coming in through the windows…hard to see…too bloody cold to go outside…rearend is starting to get sore, from all this sitting around…


----------



## ssnvet

> Don t think they can get the ship here but a lot of the city officials have already been there to se it being built.
> - Festus56


Your tax dollars hard at work :^p


----------



## GaryC

Well, dang…I'm sposedta be tough online while she ain't here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy, if I ever want to run in a marathon, that'd be the one. Not gonna, but maybe in my dreams. Maybe I'll visit Croatia and watch the marathon.


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks Candy, if I ever want to run in a marathon, that'd be the one. Not gonna, but maybe in my dreams. Maybe I'll visit Croatia and watch the marathon.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, the last person that said to me "Not gonna" in reference to running, is now one of the most active runners I know! I think I should warn Cindy…
Just got home from picking up a loaner vehicle from the Chevy dealer that is repairing the van. Jim drove it home so I don't have an opinion on it (except his). It's a Chevy Equinox.


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks Candy, if I ever want to run in a marathon, that'd be the one. Not gonna, but maybe in my dreams. Maybe I'll visit Croatia and watch the marathon.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, the last person that said to me "Not gonna" in reference to running, is now one of the most active runners I know! I think I should warn Cindy…
Just got home from picking up a loaner vehicle from the Chevy dealer that is repairing the van. Jim drove it home so I don't have an opinion on it (except his). It's a Chevy Equinox.


----------



## DonBroussard

I had a coworker that asked me if I was participating in the company's 401k, and I told him that there was no way I could run that far.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just to be sure, Gene. Baklava is a dessert. A balaclava is a hat-like thing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Did Gene eat his hat while having breakfast with Gary on his birthday???


----------



## bandit571

Had to do a "nap" thing…..still way too tired out. Would LOVE to be sitting at the workbench, building things…..

Keep finding those dang stickers on me….the ones they place for the cardio monitors…..found another one, this evening…


----------



## GaryC

Yes, Marty. Yes, he did. He even had gravy on it


----------



## Gene01

Didn't compare with Eddie's mud bugs , though. Not to mention Marty's 'shine.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…I'm awake…..now what do I do for the rest of today…...


----------



## ssnvet

Saturday is Skipper's most faoritest day of the week…


----------



## bandit571

There be a 2,000 piece puzzle to work on….most of the edge pieces have been found. Picture is an Antique Store…imagine that. Would rather be out, prowling through such a store…

Looks like a nice day outside….until you open the door….

Lot of cops on the street, very early this morning….even involve a flatbed tow truck….about blocked most of the street off….doubt IF there will be anything in the paper about it….


----------



## jamsomito

Hey Stumpy, wanted to say you've been killing it with all the saw technique videos lately. Some might call them basic, but if it's not a good reminder, it's something new I learned. Nice work!

Also, I couldn't help but laugh at the YouTube closed captions. That James Hamilton guy? Oh yeah, he's really stumping up some woodworking journal. Like, REALLY stumping it!


----------



## mojapitt

Drove home last night to surprise my wife for our anniversary. Got to spend 5 hours today taking her shopping so she could pick out her present. Now I get a nap. Life is good.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Hey Stumpy, wanted to say you ve been killing it with all the saw technique videos lately. Some might call them basic, but if it s not a good reminder, it s something new I learned. Nice work!
> 
> Also, I couldn t help but laugh at the YouTube closed captions. That James Hamilton guy? Oh yeah, he s really stumping up some woodworking journal. Like, REALLY stumping it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jamsomito


Youtube closed caption is great, always a good laugh.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Beka, don t forget the critters in the shop. French cleat wall for kitties…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Scrolling through a lot of back posts and found this! Awesome Candy. My six pack of cats would LOVE this!


----------



## ssnvet

Had a good time in the shop and got all my mortices cut in the legs.



















I've been blogging about it if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## CFrye

I hope you post your version, Jeff!


----------



## CFrye

I hope you post your version, Jeff!


----------



## Festus56

Candy you are speaking with an echo again.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy you are speaking with an echo again.
> 
> - Festus56


Must be!

Must be!


----------



## CFrye

This is getting annoying!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Candy, we're in Tucson for our newest granddaughter's christening . Tomorrow, PK heads to Huntington Beach to see her sister. Me and the dog get to drive home in the truck. Perfect opportunity to stop by Dead Tree Salvage and see John. Might get a load of mesquite slabs, too. Well, there's no "might" about it. The pantry at home is full so, I'll keep loading till my wallet is empty.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Well, we were supposed to have an inch of snow this morning for my drive to work. Instead it was 1/4" of wet slippery ice. Had to put tire chains on to go anywhere. Helped a few people who went off the road. One of them was my neighbors Son in law to be. Gave him a ride back to his driveway. Took me over 2 hours to get to work. Now it's warmed a bit and ice is almost gone. Lots of ambulances and fire trucks hit around the county. One of them was a brand new million dollar ladder truck that was hit by a tractor trailer. Luckily none of ours. I got to work and started chaining up the pumper while the crew was out with the ladder.


----------



## bandit571

Snow arrived here a little while ago…everything has a ugly, white coating on it…still coming down…..supposed to hit 50 on Tuesday?

Been thinking ( scary thought?) Imight retrace the steps I used back in the late 1980s….to build a chest of drawers..back then, I could have an assembled, sanded and ready for finish 5 drawer chest of drawers done on a single Saturday….12 hours. IF the lumber was on hand…

IF & When I get moving real good…I may try one of them….may take a bit longer, though…may do it as a "how to" build along thread? Just like those old ones, this would be out of the same sort of Pine lumber…price has gone up a bit, too…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally finished the bed I've been working on. I posted it as a project today.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/408419


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill did the hardware I sent work out for the bed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure did AJ. The footboard is attached to the foot end legs with M&T. The foot end of the bed rails is attached to the legs with 2 sets each. I mortised them into the ends of the 10 3/4" rails one above the other. The headboard end of the rails used some different hardware. Again two sets on each. The bed is very sturdy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, did you do anything with that blade? Get it sharpened?


----------



## diverlloyd

Not yet Bill I need to hone a couple of my other blades so I was going to do that all at the same time. I haven't had any shop time with the baby and the wife working late. I did get the laser put together and I think I have the software working I did a small burn that was just 3 lines resembling a triangle. The burns were wavy and then I remembered that everything was just finger tight. So I went and tightened everything and was going for burn #2 when the wife seen I was using the removable cutting board from our kitchen cabinets as a test piece. It's original to the house so it's from the 50's and doesn't have a single knife mark on it. Now it has a couple mm sized wavy triangle on it. I will rig something up later and try again with a piece of scrap from the shop.


----------



## theoldfart

> Drove home last night to surprise my wife for our anniversary. Got to spend 5 hours today taking her shopping so she could pick out her present. Now I get a nap. Life is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, you are a class act and happy anniversary.


----------



## ssnvet

I managed to get 6 of shop time in. Wrote up my progress in the build blog.

You know you've had a good day in the shop when you physically tired afterwards.

Back to the salt mine tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, blessings for the new grand baby! At John's prices you may run out of space in the truck before your wallet is empty! Please post pics for us to drool over! Safe travels for you and Phyl!
Happy anniversary, Lena and Monte!
I managed to glom onto one of the old IV Carts from work the other day (I got there too late for the other 2). It has a solid top with six swing-out coated wire baskets.

It will replace a stationary, rusty, flimsy metal shelf unit.


----------



## mojapitt

Round trip complete. I am not doing that again for at least 11 days (her birthday). February is a rough month (although I am not driving home for Valentines Day.


----------



## bandit571

Have gotten approval from the Boss, and may start that chester-drawers build next weekend….gives me a week to draw up some sort of plan? As soon as I figure out what a plan is. Need to figure out the "cut-list" somehow…

Happy Anniversary…Lena & Monte!


----------



## Festus56

That is the way to keep the lady happy Monte. A lot better life when you give them your time. Happy anniversary to you both!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Round trip complete. I am not doing that again for at least 11 days (her birthday). February is a rough month (although I am not driving home for Valentines Day.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't forget Women's Day March 8th


----------



## CFrye

FINALLY got the picture to load!! ShopVac for scale.


----------



## CFrye

And it's ANOTHER double post! ARGH!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Another piece of junk to clutter up what was once my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, as long as she still washes your dirty underwear, you just gotta go with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No ice. I'm glad they got it wrong this time.
Candys trying to run up the post count again. Nice cart.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…

Our second largest customer has their collegues from France coming to do a site visit to our factory today. And guess who was tapped to give the plant tour. Yup… you guessed it, the guy who doesn't speak a word of French.

My boss, who actually knows quite a bit of French will be absent. Hmmmm…..

Feeling pretty good about this past weekends shop time. I finally got my Incra miter gage dead square (but after fussing with the adjustment over and over again, and always having it slip as I tightened the screw). To do so I tightened it donw hard, then put it in the milling machine vise and reface the fence mounting surface… Now it's both sqare to the saw blade and the table.










I even tested it with Sir Stumpy's setup trick he recently posted, that uses a Wixey to nail it….










I was spot on at 90.0°

I think this is a slick way to set-up or check your set up, but the 0.1° resolution of the Wixey can still leave you with a visable gap on your fourth corner when assembling a mitered frame/box or a noticeable light gap when you check something square. But it will get you very close.

Just as a geeking out exercise…. If you indicate in a good quality machinist vise (Kurt is the benchmark) to < 0.0001" over the 6" jaws, which is not hard to do on even a China built Grizzly milling machine. That will correspond to a max deviation of 0.001° from 90°. So that's 100X more accurate than the Wixey method.
:^D


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounded like a great weekend Matt. I'd be tempted to build a Morris chair to take the place of my recliner, but I'm not sure I'd be happy. Very close is what I aim for in my woodworking.


----------



## ssnvet

> Very close is what I aim for in my woodworking.
> - firefighterontheside


Ever since I started working with metal, I've been infected with the 1/1,000 disease. I try only to apply it to my woodworking tool set-ups. From there it's chips and dust and I get what I get.

Just a little side note on the Wixey… When I get the blade set to 89.9°, it takes almost a 1/4 turn of the angle adjusting handle on the TS to tip it to 90.0°. It's a great little tool and far better than any scribed scale, but 0.1° is still a pretty course read. If you do the olt timey woodworkers trick and cut a board, flip it, line the two up and look for a light gap (wich will be 2X your error), or if you do the 5 cut method that William Ng teaches (wich will show 4x the error) you will quickly find that 0.1° doesn't "cut it"

So those old timey guys were working to some pretty exactling standards, they just didn't quantify them and geek out with the math.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…..Snow with a light skim of ice, now rain all day….it be ugly out there…may wait and see what today brings….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

High noon here in the Midwest.

Made it to the Woodworking Show on Saturday, sat through Alex Snodgrass' band saw presentation. That alone was worth the $12 to get in. I'm going to need to scrap my Ryobi turd at some point. It's just not the kind of tool for the work I'm doing now, and the cool thing is the better 3/4 isn't against it. It's just not a purchase that HAS to be made anytime soon.

I did pass by Ridge Carbide and picked up a TS200 blade. It's my first "expensive" blade. I hope it's worth it. That'll go on the Laguna F3 when it shows up.

Stumpy, John says Hi. It was kinda neat talking to someone about a mutual friend/celebrity.

Weather yesterday really sucked. A sheet of ice appeared over night, ruined my plans so I stayed home and found other work. Worked on the table base with my best friend, my wife. She stained most of it, I worked on the detail work on filling cracks with glue/sawdust on the base portion. It's almost done. We'll get final pictures up in the not too distant future.

Work on the improvement projects is progressing slowly. Phase 1 on the plumbing was held up by the weather. Spent some time purging tubs of old baby clothes and toys to reduce the number going into the new storage room. Might be able to start some framing in the rec room/ studio soon. Busy Busy Busy

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, at least you can control your urge to be accurate to the thousandths. There was a guy on Facebook woodworking pageupset that he couldn't get his planer to produce 3/4" boards accurate to the thousandth place. He said it looked like 3/4 with a ruler, but when measured digitally he just couldn't get it right. I started to type something, but thought better of it. He said that he was an engineer.

Mike, the ice sucked. Took me 2 1/2 hours to get to work. Many fire trucks and ambulances around the county got stuck and or hit by cars.


----------



## ssnvet

Plant tour done… little did we know the gal from France's primary interest was environmental friendliness.

Given that our owners are historically tighter than (fill in analogy here), this was pretty easy, as we grind and sell our wood chips to make "green energy", and we either compress and bail or shred and melt our foam and sell it. We're not really green, but we are very thrifty, and the net result is the same thing.

Now I have to ask our unlucky purchasing agent to figure out what % of our wood (lumber and plywood) comes from "certified sustainable" sources. We historically buy from lumber brokers and the decision making criteria is strictly cost.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, at least you can control your urge to be accurate to the thousandths. .... He said that he was an engineer.
> - firefighterontheside


Well any engineer that's worth their salt has to know what's realistic for the material their using. Which is why "you don't measure with a micrometer, what you're going to cut with a chainsaw" is one of my favorite quotes. I try to only get uber anal about the machine setups and the tools made from steel.

But that said, I can tell you that my 1-1/16" stock for the chair rails varied by 0.020" (yes it is a disease) but that I was perfectly happy with that.

After all, wood moves. It's like chasing a moving target. Turn the heat up and come back in 12 hours and it might be off 0.020" in the opposite direction.


----------



## bandit571

No matter how hard one tries to get a board to that "perfect" thickness/width….the next change in humidity will change everything…wood just happens.

Same with any metal work…..difference between working on a hot, summer's day..vs…doing the same work outside, today…..even steel will move. Golden Gate Bridge had issues with the last section of "red iron", had to wait until the parts fit the opening….sunshine on the rest of the ironworks had expanded the steel, making the last openings too small.

A wood door made this time of year, to tight tolerances, will be stuck in place by the end of June…if you then plane the edges to allow it to move, by Autumn, the same door will rattle in the jamb….VOE…..


----------



## bandit571

Oh-kay….making up a shopping list…..
two 2×4 x 8', one 1×3 x 8', eight 1×2 x 8', two 1×6 x 8', three 1×8 x 8', and one 1×10 x 8'......
Which leaves trying to cut a 1/4" x 4' x 8' Luann plywood panel down….to where I wind up with five 1/4" x 16" x 24" drawer bottoms, and a 1/4" x 26" x 43" panel for the back of the case. The 16" wides I can cut…it is figuring where Lowes can cut the sheet, so I can get it home. Thinking two cuts….

Also needed will be "squares" for the Frame & Panel sides….also 1/4" luann…...total of ten. Sizes TBD.

The usual bottle of glue, couple packs of brads, and a pack or two of screws…..and 5 pair of knobs.

Project is to be that 5 drawer Chester-Drawers…..shopping list has all the lumber needed….I hope.

Big thing right now is how to cut the plywood down in the store…


----------



## ssnvet

> Big thing right now is how to cut the plywood down in the store…
> - bandit571


I don't trust the Home Cheepo peeps (sorry Randy) to cut panels to finished size, as even if they get the dimension right, their verticle panel saws often leave a lot of tear out.


----------



## bandit571

Going with Lowes, as I am not paying Menard's price for the same plywood sheet…..however, I will be buying the rest at Menard's…..

Thinking maybe the 26" x 48" section out of the middle? with the 24" x 48" sections from the ends? Not too worried about "finished edges" most will be hidden in a groove, somewhere….I can rip the 16" wide strips on my saw.

Build will be focused around that tablesaw….as I started out selling these Chester Drawers using the same saw…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that would have been my response to the guy if I had commented. Wood expands and contracts, so no point in getting perfect. It may not be perfect tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Panel saws in the box stores are designed for quick-cut speed and not for clean accuracy.


----------



## bandit571

Clean accuracy is not required this time….have figured enough "fudge-factor" and work arounds. Sizes are a tad oversize, to allow for a little trim, here and there. IF need be..I'll draw a line where Blue Apron is to follow the cut…

One other issue….grain direction of the panels in the sides….would be nice IF they all went the same direction…either up & down (line up the grain?) or side to side…hmmm, depends on what I have on hand…

I tend to be very picky, when shopping for lumber….not afraid to set a board back in the rack, that I don't like….40 years of picking out lumber….may have learned a few things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Our second largest customer has their collegues from France coming to do a site visit to our factory today. And guess who was tapped to give the plant tour. Yup… you guessed it, the guy who doesn t speak a word of French.
> 
> My boss, who actually knows quite a bit of French will be absent. Hmmmm…..
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, make 'em bring their own interpreter and then speak Spanish to them, that'll throw their Sponge Bob's in a panic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> High noon here in the Midwest.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Mike, Yer on the wrong bank of the river to be in the Midwest…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> High noon here in the Midwest.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Mike, Yer on the wrong bank of the river to be in the Midwest…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hmm??? I just looked it up, they must have gave you guy's the right to live in God's country…..


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, that Arch lies. Maybe Joplin would've been more appropriate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Ohio is pushing it a bit, considering it's in the eastern 3/4 of the nation.


----------



## Gene01

Huh?


----------



## bandit571

There used to be a Saturday evening TV Show in my area….called the Mid-Western Hay Ride…...6:30pm…..

Morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Huh?
> 
> - Gene Howe


The Midwest includes Ohio according to the US census bureau.


----------



## Gene01

Ah, now I see. Texas may be pushing it, too. Well, parts of it, anyway.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I can say Y'all, I was born in Texas…historically, Missouri was a Southern State.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's the Federal Gub'ments definition…










Personally, I agree with Mike and would delete Missouri and Kansas. They were slave states/terrritories prior to the Civil War and the Midwest (in my mind) has a Union connotation to it.

Ever herd of the Kansas - Nebraska act? to me, that marks the line.

We all have to chose sides in life… to not chose, is itself, a choice. Revelation 3:15-16


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like it all goes back to colonial times when anything east of the Appalachians was "the west".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't want to be part,of the South, because the south means hot and muggy and no snow. Speaking of snow, Matt, it looks like you're in for some.


----------



## Gene01

> I don't want to be part,of the South, because the south means hot and muggy and no snow. Speaking of snow, Matt, it looks like you're in for some.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ah, but the southwest is a different story. Muggy it ain't. And, we get snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be good with the mountain southwest, like southwest Colorado or north east Arizona.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill we live in a river basin . It's always muggy and hot in the summer. I hate summer.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of regions of the country. People up in these parts like to make it clear that they are from "Northern New England" (ME, NH & VT) and prefer not to be associated with the People's Republics of Taxachusettes, infamously corrupt RI, or the suburb of NYC formerly known as CT.

That said. If you want to be in the North East, you need to get used to Nor'easters. 6"-12" forecast this time around.

It is what it is….. bring in another couple bags of wood and get up early to fire up the tractor and plow (snow blow).

Wash, rinse and repeat.

I just wish I could get off work on short notice and haul the sleds up north to put some miles on with a riding buddy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Finally warmed up a bit so I can do some finish work. Can open the doors while I spray and get rid of the fog. Have several projects that will finally get finished today. Should stay above 0° for the next several days they say.


----------



## mojapitt

Company car delivered today


----------



## bandit571

Lumber shopping is done for one day…everything but the plywood….Menard's does NOT have such a saw, to cut down panels with…..Lumber is sitting in the house, letting it get used to the place…

Pulled a 2-weeker one year….acted as a "Translator" down in North Little Rock…..Locals and an instructor from New Hampshire were having trouble talking to each other…..Last I heard, Back East stopped at the OH/PA border…

Rain has stopped, winds are kicking up pretty good. I need a nap….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Here s the Federal Gub ments definition…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Does that mean we hafta let Candy into the Mid-West club??? Jim can be a member cuz he's a bit sassy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, Candys a southerner.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… tell him to "kiss my grits"
:^o


----------



## bandit571

Brought some layout toys upstairs…..need a place to draw out the plan for that dresser…..

Need to get some sizes figured out…and a drawing or two made….may need to rip a few items to wide….

Dungeon is actually almost dry…..getting a dusting of that white crap outside….gusty winds, too.

"Northern Folk" from Cleveland, always claimed we spoke with an accent down this way…..and the Boss even has relatives up that way….Parma, Rocky River…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you guys seen that they discovered the wreck of the USS Hornet that sunk in 1942 in the Battle of Guadalcanal. The pictures are nothing short of amazing. This tractor sitting on the hangar deck at 17,000 feet is stunning.


----------



## DIYaholic

'bout 6" so far….
'nuther 6" due….
Wake me when it's over….
'cept not late for work!!!


----------



## bandit571

Anybody want to "restore" that tractor? Fuel might be a tad water logged. Any ID on it?


----------



## CFrye

Kiss Matt's Grits, y'all!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill where are the pics at??

poked my head in the shop last night to see if there was any water damage - nothing more than the usual in front of the door so I closed it back up and retreated back inside. I'll be out there this weekend for a bit - the wife is leaving me for a visit back north… with all the conversation I'm not sure how to classify that? northwestern part of the most eastern part of the midwest?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, what I read said it was an International Harvester. Yeah, a change of fluids might be in order.
Beka, my friend posted them. Let me look for the article they came from.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In this article, you can read IH right on the tractor.
https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/02/12/sunken-aircraft-carrier-hornet-best-known-for-doolittle-raid-located-miles-below-the-waves/


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Bill, your snowy weather must have gotten lost…it's outside my window. Grandson went to Wall E World late last night….saw two wrecks IN the parking lot. On the way back home, a car passed him ( was going too slow at 20mph on a city street) started to swerve, spun across the center line, and into a cop car (ooops..) cop got the dummy out of the car, Grandson slowed down to ask IF the cop needed any help….was told to go on home.

"Tain't fit for man, nor Beast.." Good thing I canceled a 45 mile drive for a Doctor's visit….at 0900 this morning…


----------



## CharlesNeil

nice ride Monte
Why is the back door handle in the wrong place ??


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill there are also two steam locomotives found sunken off the coast of New Jersey under 90' of water. Not in as good condition as that tractor though but it is a divable location.


----------



## bandit571

Working on drawing up a plan….have to measure the boards' sizes….figure the sizes of the drawer openings, start on a cut list….

Natasha: "You haft Plan, Darlink?"

Boris B. : " I haft Plan, they don't always work, but, I always haft Plan"


----------



## bandit571

> nice ride Monte
> Why is the back door handle in the wrong place ??
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Because that is a sliding door….as in Monte is driving a mini van, now. Chrysler T & C style…


----------



## mudflap4869

I aint no joggerfe expert, but if St luy is the gateway to the west, how can Kansas be in the Midwest? And, Oklahickey is the Indian nations. Dadgummed gubment is dummer than sled tracks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Charles, Bandit speaks the truth. The Old Pacifica was a crossover SUV, the new one's a minivan. I almost bought one but a new 9 speed Chrysler transmission had me more than a little worried, they're not exactly known for getting transmissions right the first time and I had zero desire to be a beta tester for $34K. That and they don't offer a spare tire for it, just a toy compressor with canister of tire schmoo. I bought the Grand Caravan instead as the 6 speed transmission is now proven for nearly a decade (in the pro-master van also) and it has a real spare tire. The singular advantage I saw was getting Stow-and-go seating with seating for 8 instead of just 7.

Monte, why did they get you a minivan vs. a fuel sipping 4 cylinder sedan?


----------



## CharlesNeil

I was hoping they were bringing back "Suicide" doors.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That would be cool but without a fancy, expensive & failure prone interlock device, they'd be spraying kids all over the highway.


----------



## bandit571

Taking awhile, hand has the shakes…just the right…figures, as I am right handed….makes drawing plans a bit…rough….will see IF I can load these up..
.

























Trying to work around things like this..









Handsome, ain't it?


----------



## mojapitt

We haul a lot of tools and supplies with us. Capacity is essential.


----------



## Festus56

> I was hoping they were bringing back "Suicide" doors.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I think some of the new Lincolns have suicide doors Charles.


----------



## rhybeka

I would've thought they'd at least tint the back windows on those with what you are going to be hauling around, Monte.

Nice job Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill there are also two steam locomotives found sunken off the coast of New Jersey under 90 of water. Not in as good condition as that tractor though but it is a divable location.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I've seen that on tv before AJ, pretty neat.


----------



## bandit571

OK, I am done for today,,,back stiffened up…..film at 2300…Belly did ok…back is the trouble spot…

Now just have to process a bunch of pictures..again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made a shadow box for a guy who's retiring soon. This is to hold his axe that he got at 30 years. Next I will build a flag case with shadow box below to hold some badges and helmet shields. There are 6 slots in the bottom to hold challenge coins. The biscuit cutter was perfect for that.


----------



## Cricket

I need 80 degree temps to return or a shipment of a lot of coffee. [evil grin]


----------



## Gene01

I'm with ya Cricket. This cold weather is getting old.


----------



## bandit571

used a plane once, today…









And a chisel…









Made a few parts…









Tested a tenon set up..









Even did the Laundry….then the back started hurting….everything else was fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, take it easy brother, you just had an organ removed.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Marty just removed an organ and you didn't tell him to slow down


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, but I don't think bandits organ had any ebony keys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish I could slow down, I feel like a runaway train on the Saluda Grade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If all goes well, walls will be painted next week, followed by carpet and cabinets…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, just be glad you are awesome enough to handle it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope all goes well Marty, so you can slow down.
I might be building chairs from BKP pretty soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy's been really busy at work, which is good, but she's now sitting at the dining room table writing reports from her patients today. She's been there since 6:30.


----------



## bandit571

Took a nap after Supper….seemed to help.


----------



## bandit571

Hospital sent along a bottle of pills…trying to avoid using them…hydrocodone-acetamin 5-32….

Back brake pad we fixed back before Christmas..is grinding again….getting that fixed, maybe tomorrow? Might need a new caliper? Pads are under warranty.


----------



## rhybeka

Welp, the neighborhood hoods finally figured out my shop is in the backyard. they came in and stole my air compressor last night. only thing that's missing. They missed the snowblower sitting on the back patio thankfully, and I was able to get the fence gate closed before Lily realized it was open. So now the shed is locked, and the snowblower is in the locked garage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, that would make me so mad. I'd be out there with a gun every night.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah… I also realized they stole three of my nail guns. Only one I'm really sad about and I'll replace it and the compressor. I also just bought a new 3/8" rubber hose that looks like I won't need as most of the compressors I'm looking at now have 1/4" fittings  stupid me for not locking the shed from the get go.

I don't own a gun…but maybe we need to talk about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fittings can be changed on hoses very easily. Just need two wrenches and some Teflon tape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, is your yard fenced with a locking gate? That could be enough to deter thieves. They would not want to have to jump a fence with a compressor in hand.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m not sure how to classify that? northwestern part of the most eastern part of the midwest?
> - rhybeka


Well played… 
Very sorry to hear you got ripped off. Maker sure you lock up tightly, as you are now on their radar and they will likely be back. Make the rounds to the nearest pawn shops and you'll likely find your stuff…. though getting it back may be more difficult.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys. It's a tough lesson to choke down. There's a 4ft chainlink gate between our detached garage and house that usually stays unlocked because I'm in and out of it when working. That will now be chained and padlocked as of this afternoon. The rest of the yard has a 6ft wooden privacy fence. I'll have to WD40 the door handle to hopefully loosen it up a bit. Or it may loosen with more usage. either way it will be locked.

The really cruddy part is they stole my heater. I also don't have pics and serial numbers of the stuff I bought. I have a receipt for the compressor and at least one of the guns (bought through lowes so it's tracked) but the other stuff I paid cash for so either I pay to get my old stuff back, or I pay to buy new stuff. either way I'm screwed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That sucks Beka. Hope they get caught and you get your tools back. Might check in to contents insurance for your shed. I have always had it so at least my tools could be replaced in case of fire or theft etc.

Was a nice day yesterday. Up to the low 40's but when the sun went down it cooled down. Went to single digit temps and started snowing. Is 3° this morning with a couple inches of new snow. Maybe get up to near 20° later.

Starting work on moving my router to the extension table on the new tablesaw today. Need to get the lift mounted and t-track so I can move the old setup out to the other garage to make some room to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, this is my only free weekend here. I can come down and try to "run down " a couple folks for you.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka they should have there hands smashed with a small ball peen hammer starting at the finger tips.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's gonna be 59 today and then snow 2-3 inches tomorrow. Missouri weather.
Monte's got an idea. He can use that nice new minivan to mow em down.


----------



## bandit571

For some strange reason….I had to re-log back in to this site? Site seems a bit slow today, as well?

May try later to do a little woodworking….and hide out in the shop…


----------



## Cricket

> For some strange reason….I had to re-log back in to this site? Site seems a bit slow today, as well?
> 
> May try later to do a little woodworking….and hide out in the shop…
> 
> - bandit571


http://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/303190


----------



## ssnvet

> I paid cash for so either I pay to get my old stuff back, or I pay to buy new stuff. either way I m screwed.
> - rhybeka


I suggest that you do file a police report. Hopefully that will get your street some add'l monitoring, and you'll need that to go to your home owners insurace if you have a claim that exceeds your deductable.


----------



## bandit571

Might want to cruise a couple, local Pawn Shops….you just might find your items sitting there….then alert the cops as to where the items turned up….


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, this is my only free weekend here. I can come down and try to "run down " a couple folks for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte - I don't think it'll do much good since I didn't get a glimpse at the perps. You are welcome to come down however - but the wife is out of town so I'm probly not cooking XD



> I paid cash for so either I pay to get my old stuff back, or I pay to buy new stuff. either way I m screwed.
> - rhybeka
> 
> I suggest that you do file a police report. Hopefully that will get your street some add l monitoring, and you ll need that to go to your home owners insurace if you have a claim that exceeds your deductable.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Police report was filed this morning about 7am. I gave them all the info except serial numbers which I hadn't written those down. Neither of us remember if our deductible is 500 or 1k. I've priced out what I /need/ replaced and come to less than either of those. My faith that any of those items will resurface - especially without clear markings or serial numbers - is slim to none. CPD has bigger issues to worry about. I"ll do what I can to fend off follow up attacks and hopefully they will move on to find easier targets…as sad as that is…


----------



## bandit571

Didn't quite get to the 3 hour time limit, today…..kind of worn out. 3 webframes are sitting down there, all glued and assembled. Will get the other 3 tomorrow..maybe…









getting slow in me old age…


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job Bandit!

Found out I also lost both drills and orbital sander. I think that rounds out everything missing tho. Got the chain and lock on the chain link gate but the extra bolt for the shed had to wait for a new drill or for me to drill it by hand.


----------



## ssnvet

Broiled scallops, baked taters, pickled beets and carrots. With a bottle of grape juice to celebrate 21 years of marital bliss :^D


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Anniversary Matt

Beka, can only hope Karma comes back to haunt them if nothing else.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Anniversary, Matt! Rookie….


----------



## rockusaf

So they came out to run power to my work shed today and 8 hours later I have 2/3 of a trench dug and a broken down ditch witch yard art. That didn't go according to plan. Oh, and they're not sure if they'll be back tomorrow because they didn't tell the scheduler early enough and this 1 day project that will be at least 2 days may be on hold until next week.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Wondering IF I should start a Blog about this project? Might take a while to write one up…..Maybe a couple parts…to get things caught up? Still having issues with pictures on this new system in my computer…


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Anniversary Matt and Mrs. Matt  sounds like a feast!

@Monte my main concern is making it impossible to do this again, since I know they will come back and try again. I need to go and update the police report with the other three items I missed the first go around.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> stupid me for not locking the shed from the get go.
> 
> - rhybeka


Somebody stole Cheryl's She-Shed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So they came out to run power to my work shed today and 8 hours later I have 2/3 of a trench dug and a broken down ditch witch yard art. That didn t go according to plan. Oh, and they re not sure if they ll be back tomorrow because they didn t tell the scheduler early enough and this 1 day project that will be at least 2 days may be on hold until next week.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Paint it pink before they return…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Broiled scallops, baked taters, pickled beets and carrots. With a bottle of grape juice to celebrate 21 years of marital bliss :^D
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Just grape juice???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Broiled scallops, baked taters, pickled beets and carrots. With a bottle of grape juice to celebrate 21 years of marital bliss :^D
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Just grape juice???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm sure he just neglected the "fermented" (grape juice) part !!!


----------



## Festus56

Happy Anniversary Matt!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

TGIF!


----------



## Gene01

Happy Anniversary Matt and, Mrs Matt.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta spend 4 hours in an online traffic school. I failed to move to the left lane when passing a cop stopped on the side of the 4 lane highway. I always move over for any vehicle stopped on the side of the road. This time, I didn't. The fine would have been $285. Traffic school is $85. So, I'm saving $200. Geeze, what tool can I get?


----------



## rhybeka

ugh - sorry Gene 

you can buy some nice locking tool storage for that


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh I'm on tool overload


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary you Mainiacs!

Beka, I'm angry and my stuff is safe and sound. I can only imagine how you feel.

I got a ticket for 74 in a 55 a long time ago. Traffic school saved me money and points on my license.

Couple inches of snow coming in soon.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I'm angry, sad, anxious… we determined it's going to cost about the same amount to just replace what was stolen as it will to turn it into insurance - with less headache. So now I'm down to trying to figure out what brands to buy, best deal, etc. Forgot how much I hate this part of the process!

debating between Ridgid, Milwaukee, and DeWalt combo sets for drills, compressors is still up in the air as I thought about upgrading to a 20/30 gallon so I could start spraying small projects…. plus should I get locking cabinets to store this stuff in or take my chances on french cleats?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like my dewalt 20v drill, but the best bang for the buck I ever spent was for Ryobi 1+ combo set with impact driver and drill. Make sure you can run a bigger compressor with the electric you have in the shop. Before I upgraded my electric, I used to trip a breaker all of the time when the compressor would cycle while I was using another tool.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, you ran in 220, right? 
You might think about engraving your name on your tools. Plus locking the shop securely. And get a mean dog.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Beka I used Dewalt cordless drills for 20 years but bought a Milwaukee 18 volt drill/driver set a few years ago. Have since bought another drill. The batteries run longer on a charge than the others ever did and still going strong. Used to replace the others every couple years. Here they are the best tools for your money as they are always having a sale it seems.

Woke up to 5" of new snow early this morning. Took Jamie to work and spent an hour pushing snow. Had to warm up before finishing that job. About 8° and cloudy but should get to 25° later. Glad there is no wind or it would be a real blizzard with all the light fluffy stuff.

Hope to get the router lift mounted in the saw extension table today. Then I can move the old saw into the other garage so I have room to work in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….mid 30s, lots of sushine, bit of a breeze….finger got poked this morning, blood thinner check.

Bills are getting paid today, van getting fixed this afternoon. May take the day off from the shop….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit sounds like a good day for a nap 

I was going to replace the drills with the Dewalt set, but it seems Home Depot is running a special on an 18v Milwaukee combo until April and I've been encouraged to do it. It's a good price

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Combo-Tool-Kit-5-Tool-with-1-3-0Ah-and-1-1-5Ah-Battery-1-Charger-1-Tool-Bag-2695-25CX/301113053

The compressor I'm looking at is this one: 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-QUIET-TECH-26-Gallon-Portable-Electric-Vertical-Air-Compressor/1000405189


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, that really stinks about your stuff getting taken. I think you have a good plan of action as far as what you're planning on doing moving forward. The bigger of a compressor you can get the better. If I were looking in that size range, I'd get a vertical tank around 30 gallons, belt drive and oil lubed, should cost between $350 and $450 for a new one and it'll last you the rest of your life if you take care of it. For the combo kits, are you wanting something in the 12V size or the 18V/20V size. I bought the Bosch 12V drill/driver combo when it was on sale for $99 and it still impresses every time I use it. For storage options within the shop, I'd go with the french cleat system and maybe get a set of locks for the doors, you could drive a single screw through the back of each cabinet into a stud and it won't be going anywhere.

Bandit, stay warm, it's 62 in my part of SC and I don't miss the cold one bit. Hopefully it's not too chilly to fix the van brakes without your fingers going numb. I hate doing that kind of work in the cold and you can't feel your fingers until they start to warm as your own blood runs over your skin from busting a knuckle you didn't even know you did.

I went up to my lot today to see if we are experiencing any erosion from the A*H** that tore down my trees and removed all erosion protection in the process. It's nothing that can't be quickly dealt with when whom ever I get to push the dirt back in the hole can clean up with with a box scraper or back blade. I did see a few trees I hadn't seen before and got a chance take a few pictures. While I have no intention of taking any down any time soon (lost enough as is!) a couple of these are likely going to have some very pretty wood inside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thatone that fell down and kept growing is neat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only question I would have is if it's worth getting the circ saw and that little recip saw. What would it cost for just the 2 drivers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka hover around in the hot deals thread and check the local auctions for a compressor. I have a oilers craftsman and it's absurdly loud. Also bolt the big stuff down.

Monte "karma" would be a good name for a baseball bat used for the anti theft.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
When looking at battery powered hand tools….
Besides looking at specifications, price and quality….
Also look at the entire tool line, as in what other tools use the same batteries!
That and be sure to research the cost of replacement batteries!!

With the Ridgid line of tools, there is a "Lifetime Service Warranty"....
That "Warranty" includes FREE replacement batteries for life!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Beka,
> When looking at battery powered hand tools….
> Besides looking at specifications, price and quality….
> Also look at the entire tool line, as in what other tools use the same batteries!
> That and be sure to research the cost of replacement batteries!!
> 
> With the Ridgid line of tools, there is a "Lifetime Service Warranty"....
> That "Warranty" includes FREE replacement batteries for life!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy HD is where I buy my Milwaukee tools. They were cheaper than the Ridgid. I originally looked at Ridgid and changed my mind after comparing prices. Also it takes forever to get warranty service on my Ridgid sander. Maybe it is just our store I don't know.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not recommending Ridgid….
I was just relaying info that I was aware of.
I have heard that the warranty service does have many a "hoops to jump thru"....


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know a couple guys that use the Ridgid batteries for their R/C cars, they might go through 6-8 charged batteries playing around and it usually kills the batteries far faster than normal drill/driver duty would. They do get new ones as per the lifetime warranty. Apparently it's imperative to register the tool exactly as defined to avoid any delays or denials.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. Thanks Randy! Good thing to keep in mind as I believe my replacement air nailers will be ridgid. Biggest dilemma now is if I'm buying lovable tool storage or just trying to shore the building up. And do I bite the bullet and get I big compressor now or just put it off indefinitely again and get a portable one?


----------



## rhybeka

That was supposed to say lockable not loveable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lovable is important too. Hopefully you're gonna have this stuff for a long time. My problem is I need a portable compressor, but I want a stand up one. I would have to have both.


----------



## rhybeka

Sears is closing here and has this unit for 330. Still seems a bit high but it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, just wait on it. As the store gets close to closing, the price will come down-usually drastically. You might be able to get it for $100 near the end.

The issue with waiting, however, is that someone might beat you to it. So you have to balance waiting for the price to drop versus the chance someone else gets it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka look at the harbor freight tool boxes they are nice. But if you leave the wheels on a tool box it's is now easier to steal. If you want a compressor and don't mind driving I have a extra but it's loud and a craftsman 30ish gallon.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean yeah - I'm still undecided anyway - the store was really busy so I don't know if it's their last day or what? They had a few 26 and 30 gal compressors but they were still 3-350.

@AJ I looked at HF this morning as well and I actually really like one of their units - but the more I think about it, the more I think drawers instead of shelves. I already have trouble getting down that low, and if I shove something to the back of one of these, it might get lost. Whereas with full extension drawer slides that's a tad less likely to happen. it's tough though - these are just the right height - a bit more narrow than I'd like but I think I could make due - $260 a piece. https://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/tool-chests-roller-cabinets/46-in-mobile-storage-cabinet-with-wood-top-64012.html

it'll cost me $260 for plywood, drawer slides and casters though - not to mention time to build.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went out behind my shop yesterday and realized that I've been venting all my dust collection to the outside for a while. There's a large pile of sawdust out there. That makes me think I'll just set up some kind of collector out there and do way with the barrel in the closet. It takes up space that could be put to better use.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I have two of the rolling tool carts and there isn't much difference in them then the snap on ones. My brother liked them so much he bought a couple also. I bought mine for $100 with a coupon. I really could use another I have thought about taking the tool box portion out and making a built in for them and then using the carts for making the miter saw and planers more mobile. They are always to move.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where'd evorybuddy go???

Was it sumptin' I sed???


----------



## Festus56

> Where d evorybuddy go???
> 
> Was it sumptin I sed???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I am here and was just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am here, too bored to have anything to talk about even


----------



## DIYaholic

SNL is on….
Alec Baldwin doing a cold open…
I think a Captain & Coke is called for….

BRB…


----------



## mojapitt

The last time I watched SNL, I think Belushi and Akroid were still there.


----------



## DIYaholic

My favorite bit on SNL is….
Weekend Update….
It's where I get all my News!!!


----------



## Festus56

> The last time I watched SNL, I think Belushi and Akroid were still there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That has been a few years ago


----------



## DIYaholic

> The last time I watched SNL, I think Belushi and Akroid were still there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That has been a few *years* ago
> 
> - Festus56


I would say a few *decades* ago….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here. Was bored at firehouse last night, so I went to bed early.


----------



## mojapitt

It's good when you are bored at work Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah,I was fine with it. Then the phone rang at 0230. Dispatch was asking if they could send one of our pumpers pretty far away for a move-up to another FD. It seems that a fire restoration company in the STL area burned down last night. In particular their warehouse where they store peoples stuff while their place is restored after a fire. Their stuff that didn't burn before burned last night.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ yeah I found similar drawer units at HD I'll go with if I go that route. The debate in my head is - do you want to spend rime building shop storage or do you want to spend time on other projects? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46-in-9-Drawer-Mobile-Workbench-with-Solid-Wood-Top-Black-7440946R/206839475


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill ouch  I hope they had insurance!

Tried a new BBQ joint last night that was so awesome!


----------



## rhybeka

ya'll are quiet today. it's a sleety rain day here. SO is almost home from her visit to NW Ohio. I have the oven heating to start food.


----------



## bandit571

Just got home a bit ago….went through the following..

Harbor Freieght for a few clamps
Snow storm
rain storm
And finally..an ice storm…


----------



## bandit571

Time for a nap…..


----------



## Gene01

Finished online traffic school. Scored 100% on the open book test. 
Cold, cloudy and windy. 38 isn't all that cold but, with 30-35 mph winds, it's pretty bitter. Got a dusting of snow earlier. More of the same predicted for the next 4+ days. Geeze, I hate winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Online traffic school? That's not fair. 
Another (knock on wood) slow day here. My buddy brought by a trout fishing net that he's making. He's made 4 of them with strips of walnut, cherry and maple. Pretty neat, but shouldn't be too hard to make. When I have extra time?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I think AZ has pretty much gone to mostly online schools. I would have gladly gone to a physical class. The only one listed was in Phoenix. 3.5 hour drive. Oh well, it's done and, I learned my lesson.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Already 15° today. Was only supposed to get to 8°. Had a couple inches of snow again last night and this morning. Will be cold again tomorrow then warm up into the 20's for several days they say.

That is pretty cool Bill. Looks to nice to catch fish with.


----------



## mojapitt

That's something you can make when you're bored at work Bill.

Mark, you're current weather is why I moved to Virginia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I think AZ has pretty much gone to mostly online schools. I would have gladly gone to a physical class. The only one listed was in Phoenix. 3.5 hour drive. Oh well, it s done and, I learned my lesson.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Maybe if the internet had existed when I had to go to traffic school I could have done that too.


----------



## rhybeka

I wish my lesson was that easy to learn and be done with! Sounds pretty low key for all of us. I wish I could turn my brain off though.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, you're current weather is why I moved to Virginia.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 They are getting worse weather east and south of us. Typical Black Hills weather.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark, your weather is why I moved to SC (though it wasn't quite as bad in ohio as some of the states farther north)!


----------



## bandit571

Was just going to take the brand new F style clamps from H-F to the shop….and now, the last 3 webframes are glued up….awaiting the glue to cure. Picked a 24" and the next size up…one each. Also picked a couple 4" c clamos, all for a couple pennies over $20..

I think THAT will be enough fun for one day….


----------



## diverlloyd

I was out playing with the laser. Downloaded a manual on line for benbox software. Must have been written by a putz said it's in cm nope it's mm and all the setting that the "manual" says don't do anything are the settings that do everything. But it up and running and the test piece did well a little more playing with the time and intensity will get it perfect. I also bought a nice medium sized note book for keeping track of the settings. I think the best will be to organize by type of lumber.


----------



## rhybeka

welp, I think I've got my shopping list narrowed down finally… everything but the compressor at least.

nice job, AJ!

Great news, Bandit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeah,I was fine with it. Then the phone rang at 0230. Dispatch was asking if they could send one of our pumpers pretty far away for a move-up to another FD. It seems that a fire restoration company in the STL area burned down last night. In particular their warehouse where they store peoples stuff while their place is restored after a fire. Their stuff that didn't burn before burned last night.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I shared that with my SIL who is a super for a restoration company. He got a kick out of that, even thou he said that sucked…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just got home a bit ago….went through the following..
> 
> Harbor Freieght for a few clamps
> Snow storm
> rain storm
> And finally..an ice storm…
> 
> - bandit571


If you lived in the deep south/north, you'd just had rain…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cold and snow in Cleveland. Hotel is comfortable though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I have a portable compressor you can have if you want to come and get it. It's 220 and may need a new regulator on it. I can get you pics tomorrow if you're interested…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cold and snow in Cleveland. Hotel is comfortable though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Fix ya another drink Monte, it'll be over soon…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty thanks but I don't have 220 yet  I do have a nasty headache tho - time to get ready for monday


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up a dresser yesterday at the auction, it had a book matched, cotch wood veneer on the drawer fronts. I think 'lil Dan is gonna restore it…..


----------



## rhybeka

That's sweet Marty!!

Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

2 of our young guys in class got tattoos this weekend. Both spent about 15 hours in the chair and between $750-$1000 each.


----------



## rhybeka

...because that seemed like a good idea??


----------



## Gene01

Good looking find, Marty. 
Cold and snowing on the mesa. Same crap predicted for the next 4 days. It's getting old. 
Gonna play with some mesquite in the warm shop. Might warm up the laser, too. Got few wine and whisky gift boxes to get done. Might try my hand at glass etching, too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> 2 of our young guys in class got tattoos this weekend. Both spent about 15 hours in the chair and between $750-$1000 each.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Was that before or after you got them good and liquored up to make yourself look better when training started in the morning? BTW, Buffalo Trace is way too spendy for the youngsters, get'em some Absolut & Jagermeister, that's all they'll need.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that….

Have snow covering on top of the ice Marty sent over


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all, y'all. 
Still have some snow in the yard from 2 days ago. now they are saying 2-4 inches tomorrow,but then changing to ice. 
I love snow, but this snow/ice mix is getting on my nerves. Every 2 days we are getting this mixture. At least I'm home for this round.

I like that Marty. You should make one of those in your spare time.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…



> I love snow, but this snow/ice mix is getting on my nerves. Every 2 days we are getting this mixture.
> - firefighterontheside


Same story here. We keep getting snow-melt cycles which make for very slick conditions on the gravel part of the drive where I can't scrape down to the pavement and it doesn't warm up in the sun. Mrs. Mainiac fell and landed on her hip/shoulder the other day walking out to the barn…. which has added a sense of urgency to me that this summer is the year we build an attached garage.


----------



## bandit571

Corner posts have been milled. had to change out the 1/2" POS Bocsh blade for a brand new blade. Film later…

Getting a bit of sunshine, outside


----------



## diverlloyd

> 2 of our young guys in class got tattoos this weekend. Both spent about 15 hours in the chair and between $750-$1000 each.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Was that before or after you got them good and liquored up to make yourself look better when training started in the morning? BTW, Buffalo Trace is way too spendy for the youngsters, get em some Absolut & Jagermeister, that s all they ll need.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Your still spending to much just give them a bottle of everclear.


----------



## rhybeka

do you all have two compressors at home? One large one for the shop, and a small one for DIY/house chores like trim?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I have the loud 30gal and a 90gal if you count my brothers then I also have a 20gal. I would like a pancake one also but I'm fine with what I have.


----------



## rhybeka

I think I'm just going to get the 30 gal for now and bite the bullet later for a smaller one for house projects. it doesn't help I know that I'm going to be installing trim on the downstairs fireplace mantle install.


----------



## mojapitt

My instructor and classmate together


----------



## firefighterontheside

Omg


----------



## Festus56

I do not have to look up to too many people but him I would. At 6'3" I have some problems finding jeans. He must shop at different stores.


----------



## mojapitt

He special orders everything


----------



## Gene01

I shop at Big and Tall shops, too. But it ain't for my height.


----------



## bandit571

> My instructor and classmate together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wondered what Frod Baggins was doing, nowadays….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody wanna do some pheasant hunting? This guy was hanging by my driveway when I got home this afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

Pheasant under glass, tasty supper


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> My instructor and classmate together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He doesn't need a ladder to remove the ceiling tiles! HOLY COW!


----------



## CFrye

Monte, does your classmate answer to 'Tiny'?
Beka, sorry about the thievery. That sucks.
The remodel in the ER is more or less finished. Now they're working on the check-in area and the public restrooms just outside the ER. 
Weather permitting, Jim starts cardiac rehab tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

HelloHelloHello
EchoEchoEcho


----------



## boxcarmarty

> do you all have two compressors at home? One large one for the shop, and a small one for DIY/house chores like trim?
> 
> - rhybeka


I have an 80, 20, 2 pancakes and a portable…..


----------



## mojapitt

You're an overachiever Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have only one compressor. :-((


----------



## mojapitt

Right now, I don't have a compressor. So you're still ahead of me Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Next three days, I have Doctor's appointments each day….each in a different city…might be "fun" driving around in the weather….May not get much shop time, until late this week…

Blog about the corner posts getting milled, today. not sure about tomorrow being in the shop…doubt it..


----------



## boxcarmarty

...and if that ain't enough air, I have an inhaler…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a leaf blower…..


----------



## mojapitt

I do have a really good leaf blower. Absolutely necessary where I live.


----------



## ssnvet

Compressors?

I have one. A 25 year old Devilbus 30 gal oil less. It is more or less permanently installed in a sound box in my basement shop. But I also have a 7 gal. air tank that I use to fill tires in the barn and occasionally run a nail gun about the house. I also have a 100 ft. hose, that will make it up to the second floor of the house, or down to the barn, which I break out for outdoor construction projects.

I'd like to get a pancake for the barn, but there's always something more pressing that needs my disposable income.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'm going to the Kubota dealer tomorrow to get the skid steer quick attach adapter for my tractor. Then I will buy a set of pallet forks. Looking forward to having forks.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I'm going to the Kubota dealer tomorrow to get the skid steer quick attach adapter for my tractor. Then I will buy a set of pallet forks. Looking forward to having forks.
> - firefighterontheside


I use my forks all the time… You'll love having the new set up


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting warning for a set of pallet forks. I guess I'll have to be careful with the balloons.


----------



## ssnvet

Heard you all had a little pile up on I70 on Friday. Pretty scary video going around on FB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes indeed there was. One person died when they rear ended a tractor trailer. Others kept piling on. I hate to be too judgmental, but I can't help but feeling that those were all of the people that were driving too fast for the conditions.


----------



## bandit571

Not much time the rest of the week…went ahead and milled all the rails….made a lot of sawdust…


----------



## bandit571

Top and bottom rails..









narrow ones are for the top…details?









There are also 8 ( 4 per side) mid rails..









Details of the rebates..









And, how these all fit together..









With just the plywood ( panel is to check on sizes only) and









with 2 stiles and a webframe…


----------



## rhybeka

wow - nice work, Bandit! Good luck at the doctors visits - hopefully they will be productive.

Bit the bullet and replaced all of my tools yesterday, except for the orbital sander. All should either be at the store or to my house by the end of the week.

I get to see the dentist this afternoon, and the chiropractor as soon as they can get me in. Tweaked my lower back again. ugh. It's not bad but I don't want it getting worse so off to the chiro I go. Better get some work in while it's still quiet.


----------



## Gene01

My one compressor is an 80 gal. Campbell-Hausfield upright with three 50' hoses and 2 portable 50 PSI air tanks. The shop is less than 20' from the closest house window. The longest stretch in the house is 80' . Hoses and tanks are cheaper than compressors. But, I don't work off site, though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bright and sunny outside, today…..Uncle Charles is in da house….


----------



## rhybeka

well, I went with the 26 gallon Kobalt. I'm fairly certain if I can wheel it into the sunroom, a 50' hose will reach to the basement. it fits the budget and should let me start spraying so I'm happy. Plus the wife will get her marker boxes sooner. it's a win-win


----------



## bandit571

Boss needs to go to the store…I need to go back to Lima, OH. to visit the Surgeon's Office….


----------



## ssnvet

> I can't help but feeling that those were all of the people that were driving too fast for the conditions.
> - firefighterontheside


I don't think it's judgemental, rather, it's physics. if you hit ice with powder on it at 50 mph and lock em up, you'll slide >500'. People have to be aware of your momentum.

And if you see brake lights ahead and everyone sliding, I think your better off keeping your foot off the brakes and trying to put it into the ditch. But they don't teach ya that in drivers ed. A friend in Michigan was in a similar pile up and he filmed it on his phone. Some people were ditching their vehicles and running off the road for fear of being rear ended. That's a tough call, as the car gives you protection and you'd go down like a bowling pin if you got hit before you made it clear of the danger zone.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Morning to ya…bright and sunny outside, today…..Uncle Charles is in da house….
> 
> - bandit571


Better Uncle Charles than Victor Charles…....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I can't help but feeling that those were all of the people that were driving too fast for the conditions.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I don t think it s judgemental, rather, it s physics. if you hit ice with powder on it at 50 mph and lock em up, you ll slide >500 . People have to be aware of your momentum.
> 
> And if you see brake lights ahead and everyone sliding, I think your better off keeping your foot off the brakes and trying to put it into the ditch. But they don t teach ya that in drivers ed. A friend in Michigan was in a similar pile up and he filmed it on his phone. Some people were ditching their vehicles and running off the road for fear of being rear ended. That s a tough call, as the car gives you protection and you d go down like a bowling pin if you got hit before you made it clear of the danger zone.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, you also have to factor in anti-lock brakes.

According to my car's owners manual, you should jam on the brakes, steer into the slide, and hope for the best…...!


----------



## DanKrager

In all of my professional driving experience I've encountered these dangerous situations only twice, and both times survived without ditching or crashing. With 57 passengers, those are not options. Yes, given that a driver has carelessly driven to the point of no return, I agree that vehicles that can do so without rolling over should ditch--and stay in the car until the dust settles. It gets the vehicle out of the line of fire and gives more stopping room to those behind. I also agree that evasive techniques are not well enough taught and the discipline of driving in dangerous conditions is almost non-existent. If seats were on the outside of the car where speed and bad conditions become more obvious maybe that would change. I am convinced that rehearsing "what can go wrong here" scenarios again and again during the tedium of long distance driving prepared me to react to situations instinctively when danger presented. Saved my bacon several times. I'm hyper sensitive to the balance and performance of the vehicle and it drives my wife nuts when I test such against the conditions in a no traffic area.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Clean bill of health, today…with a 30 day restriction…nothing over 10 pounds..

New larger blade for the tablesaw, and the plywood has been bought. Need an Old Fart Nap, now…


----------



## diverlloyd

> I can't help but feeling that those were all of the people that were driving too fast for the conditions.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I don t think it s judgemental, rather, it s physics. if you hit ice with powder on it at 50 mph and lock em up, you ll slide >500 . People have to be aware of your momentum.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Damn that newton guy and his physics.

Bill I guess I can't use those forks it says adult supervision.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah AJ, for just that reason I just ordered different ones for the tractor. Who wants an adult around?
I got the quick attach adapter put on. That was pretty easy, but wouldn't want to have to change attachments that way every time.


----------



## diverlloyd

The wifey said I always need adult supervision. I used to use my brother as that but she figured out that neither of us can be trusted to be adulting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I can't help but feeling that those were all of the people that were driving too fast for the conditions.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I don t think it s judgemental, rather, it s physics. if you hit ice with powder on it at 50 mph and lock em up, you ll slide >500 . People have to be aware of your momentum.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Damn that newton guy and his physics.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Here in Indiana we just slam it into 4 wheel drive and give it heck…..


----------



## bandit571

Did some layout work…









So I could do this dry fit, and measure for the plywood panels….
Toys were bought, today..









Might come in handy?


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit, that looks like more than 10lbs 

Looks like we got Bill's ice and sleet. Ugh. thankfully able to work from home


----------



## Gene01

Got a winter storm warning for tomorrow and Friday. Rt 40 will likely be closed from Flagstaff east to the Petrified Forest…about 100 miles. And the 17 from Flagstaff south for 25 or 30 miles. If you're planning to ski the peak, you'd better already be there. As for us, forecasts for 9" to 15" accumulation. Glad we shopped yesterday cuz the vehicles will stay parked for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like no 30 mile road trip to Ft. Loramie, OH Doctor's Office, today….too "greasey" out there for the van….

May hide out in the shop, instead…supposed to get 5" of that white crap, today. We'll see…..


----------



## Festus56

> Got a winter storm warning for tomorrow and Friday. Rt 40 will likely be closed from Flagstaff east to the Petrified Forest…about 100 miles. And the 17 from Flagstaff south for 25 or 30 miles. If you re planning to ski the peak, you d better already be there. As for us, forecasts for 9" to 15" accumulation. Glad we shopped yesterday cuz the vehicles will stay parked for a while.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene since it is Arizona it will be a "Dry Snow" right?


----------



## bandit571

Taking a LONG break….letting glue dry…









Got two of these assembled, today…









Lots of this sort of things..









Glue bottle as a foot profile pattern…


----------



## Cricket

Site speed starting to return for you?


----------



## Festus56

Yes it is. A lot faster than a bit ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, maybe I'll come and play in the snow.


----------



## bandit571

4" of snow around here..plus a coating of ice…

Honey-do items just now….assemble a three tier roll around cart…for the kitchen…


----------



## mojapitt

Cold rain in Cleveland. Another dreary day.


----------



## rhybeka

Move the laptop, gain a kitty who owns you.









looks like I can get C grade 3/4" ply cheaper than 4 1×4's so that's what my French cleats will be out of.

rockler is being mean and running a lathe sale.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Site speed starting to return for you?
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket, I could use a 'lil more speed in my life…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm chasing a Wood-Mizer LT30, wish me luck…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy great video on the tablesaw mitering. The center punch trick on the gauge sounds ingenious.


----------



## mojapitt

Are you saying that your brother hasn't got your parts finished Marty?


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in…shoulders are crampy-sore….have a Doctor's appointment in the morning…will see how THAT goes…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heck, I'll wish you great luck, Marty, but I'm not sure that will help. I could see me upgrading to an LT28 or LT30 someday. The 28 is still all manual, but it is mobile.

Cindy is traveling to Columbus for 4 days next month. Look out for her Beka or bandit. She's dangerous.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here with cold fingers….happened to look at them a bit ago…..wedding ring is MISSING! Looking just about everywhere…..unless I swept it up. 3 webframes are installed….was trying out a system to attach them…

Unless I either swept the ring up, or, it is down IN the Laundry Hamper….may just get a new one, while out and about, tomorrow…


----------



## Festus56

Finally getting the router table set up in the saw table extension. Got the fence t-tracks and miter slot and dust collection working good. Need to build a rolling cabinet for all the accessories that fits under the table next. Ready for a project to try it out now.


----------



## Gene01

Sweet, Mark. Will it pass the hot dog test? 

Whooda Thunk It dept.
Brass door knobs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Mark.

Interesting Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Happy Thursday! That is All.

Mike


----------



## bandit571

Ring has been found! Cardio Doc says "see ya 6 months, no changes needed!" Have even lost 14 pounds!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A couple inches of fluffy snow overnight but it is above 20° out so is not to bad weather for this time of year.



> Sweet, Mark. Will it pass the hot dog test?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I sure hope so Gene. Can touch the blade when the motor is shut off and the light comes on at least. Really do not want to buy a cartridge and blade just to try it out with a hot dog.


----------



## bandit571

A few clamps are in use, waiting on the screws/glue to cure together..









Was a bit tricky to get all this together….


----------



## rhybeka

Picked up the air compressor and heater tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Got locks for the door Beka?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Got locks for the door Beka?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A shotgun wouldn't be a bad idea either…....


----------



## diverlloyd

> Got locks for the door Beka?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> A shotgun wouldn t be a bad idea either…....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Aimed at the knee caps.


----------



## rhybeka

lol I have a heavy gauge chain and lock on the fence gate and the shed is locked as well. it'll be double locked soon.

TGIF! I'm off today - have a roaring sinus headache though.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning nubbers. I drive home tonight for my wife's birthday. Weather forecast is reasonable.

Actually planning a set of dining chairs. Will need to talk to Charles about a couple shop days.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have to take the baby to her 6 month appointment for shots. Hopefully she does well again with them.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl's bro. and sis in law pulled their 5th wheel up from Tucson a couple days ago. They're in a park in town. Last night, we drove in and picked them up for a meal out. It was spitting snow. By the time we finished eating, there was 6" of snow on the car and, it was snowing harder. A regular blizzard. We drove them back to their park and could just barely find the entrance. Then we headed for home. 18 miles of white out in the dark. Never got over 20 mph. Couldn't see the edge of the road. Luckily, we made it home without incident. Well, I did wander off our lane and did some cross country driving for about a 100'. Town got about 10"-12" overnight. I'm guessing we got around 8 or 9. 
Bro and wife were planning on heading to Dallas today. That ain't happening. Forecast for another 6" or so today. NOTHING is moving on the mesa.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene home sounds like a good place!

Got tools and storage picked up. Anybody wanna help me lift ~270 lbs down from my truck bed?? I think my back is crying from the thought. The chiropractor won't be happy with me either.


----------



## Gene01

When it got daylight, I went out and measured it. We got 12"!. Shoveled my way to the shop. About 30' door to door. We're gonna get some more, though.


----------



## Festus56

Gene the wife's relatives in the Kingman area are always chuckling about our weather. Now they are not happy with my comments lately.

Started out at 0° at 5am and now is up to 5°. It is supposed to get to 28° today. It better hurry if it is going to get there. More snow for tomorrow night and Sunday. The local weather man said 0" to 14" predicted for our area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys and your snow. It's gonna rain here tonight and tomorrow. Maybe even have a t-storm. Good thing we had boater safety training this morn.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Mark. I 40 was closed in Kingman. 100 year record snowfall in that area and east. Northern AZ got hit hard. And, it's still spitting snow, here. Ah, well. In a week, we'll be in the 50s.


----------



## CFrye

Hello, Nubbers! We are one step closer to RV-ing. Jim bought a F250 diesel. 









Now searching for a trailer/5th wheel to drag around…(not looking too hard as he is now poor from buying the truck and I am poor due to paying for van repairs).

I do have the van back and that is great! Even after a week with the loaner car I still hadn't figured it all out. The keyless entry and push button start was really nice, though. I also won a $2 bill with my sale flyer scratch off dohickey. They are going to detail the van next week (I have to de-junkify it first). 
AJ, it may help if you give her a dose of Tylenol just before you leave the house to go get her shots. 
Good luck, Marty!


----------



## rhybeka

tool run went well - was even able to find help unloading the drawer unit into the garage. Trying to get all of the cardboard cut off and up so it can go to the recycling. This blasted headache won't quit - we're getting warm temps, rain (thanks Bill) and really gusty winds tomorrow and Sunday. Have a feeling that's what's giving me this awful head hurt. oh well. Batteries are in the charger - Milwaukee doesn't mess around! these tools are heavy!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, finally home…..arrived at the Piqua, OH SSI office 2 minutes before they opened…..got back out 2 hours later, after a 5 minute task to change where the checks will be going…
Lunch and a couple shopping stops….then home….rearend is numb from sitting so much..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers and Happy Friday…

Spent the morning on the road with our purchasing manager for a sight visit to one of our vendors, an injection molding company, to discuss some quality issues and bring our buyer up to speed.

I've been before, but always learn something new about the world of plastic. This company makes 95% of the molds they run and has an impressive machine shop. Great guys… very good to work with.

Shop time tomorrow is being sacrificed to go celilbrate my FIL's birthday. I'm sure he has no idea that this is a big deal for me… got's to let it go so I can have a good attitude.


----------



## rhybeka

my shop time is going to be spent cleaning the house for a gal get together tomorrow night. I seriously wish my stuff would just magically move itself around. I'm going to have to move one side of the shop to the other to get this storage in, then move it all back / find new homes for it. I'm already behind two marker holders, soon to be three….how is it the first eight I make are free??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been outbid on the WoodMizer, not going to go any higher when I can buy a new Woodland Mills with all the bells and whistles for a 'lil bit more…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Jim and Candy! 6.0 liter power stroke. Are there any modifications done to the motor? People liked to mod those to try and ward off engine issues. They call it bullet proofing the engine.

Congrats on getting the new tools Beka. Now put them to work.


----------



## bandit571

Figure this will be enough, for one day..









back panel has been cut to size, and installed. Top rail of face frame is in the clamps..detail..









Called a half-dovetail. Back was installed with screws…









Fastened one long edge, pull the case square, fasten the other edge into beads of glue….then a few screws into the webframes…

Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Took the work coat and the work apron to the Laundry Room…LJ Apron was getting a tad.."gamey"...same with the coat….while down there, cut four corner blocks and installed them…picking dried glue off me fingers, now


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit wins for most productive in the shop today. 

I gave the cats the box to my new shop heater - they seem to like it.

Putting my next lumber list together. Why is plywood so expensive even when it's only C grade??


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bill. I will defer to Mudflap on the engine specs. Turns out the feller we bought the truck from works at Camper World in Tulsa and is willing to help us find an RV when we're ready.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry is done. Pills taken. May call it a night.

May update the Blog tomorrow….

Doors at the Social Security office opened at 0900….2 hours later….we get to see someone, to change where the checks are sent to…takes a whopping 5 minutes. Sheesh. Chairs in the place…suck.

LONG day….45 miles, one way….too much time spent just sitting..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Lily saw me disassembling the bark box (for recycling) and is now determined I hid something in the cardboard for her to find… I'm guessing she's smelling treat residue. She just pulled the pile of cardboard onto the floor. whatever makes her happy I guess. She'll get a toy later when the ladies are here.


----------



## mojapitt

7 hour drive home is complete. Got home with an hour to spare on wife's birthday. Spend the day taking her shopping and doing laundry. How romantic.


----------



## Gene01

Wow! 7 hours is a long time behind the wheel. Glad you made it home safe and sound. Happy birthday to the Mrs. 
What did you think of the classes?


----------



## mojapitt

I go back Sunday for one more week this group and then back for April. They are what I expected, good basically. I attended most as a former customer, but have to do it again as a service tech.

The good part is that they are releasing me 2 months early to work independently. Normally I couldn't until I finished the second training. So a week from Monday, I am on my own.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife wants 4 dining chairs so we can have friends over for supper. She suggested the "B" word (buying). Pains me, but lack of tools time and space right now, it may have to be the best option. Ugh


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 10° and maybe get to 28° later. Tonight and tomorrow a chance of 0" to 14" of snow. One forecaster has it narrowed down to around 8".

A lot of driving Monte. I do a few long drives but we do not have to deal with as much traffic at least. Maybe buy second hand chairs to get by until you can build some.


----------



## mojapitt

Arc flash suit received and modeled for wife. It's annoying, but beats the hell out of dying.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Monte, are you doing substation work for Steris?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Monte.
What happened to all the chairs you made years ago?


----------



## mojapitt

Steam generators are 480v 3 phase.

Bill, virtually everything was sold with the idea we would build new house and then do new furniture.


----------



## rhybeka

Very much so, Monte! Glad you made it home safely 

Trying to figure out now that I have the storage unit 90% unpacked how I'm supposed to flip this bad boy to get the wheels on it?? Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….have a Blog to update….then maybe some time IN the shop….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte "safety third" ( rocket city ****************************************). Great show


----------



## bandit571

Pictures needed processed ….but..









Got to about here, and ran out of C clamps….not enough room overhead for the F style ones…









had 4 skinny rails to do..and this one..









for the bottom rail….was a busy afternoon..


----------



## bandit571

Kind of tired and sore, right now…glue up may wait til tomorrow….

Craig's 26th birthday was today…trying to remember what I was doing back then…Boss didn't even believe she was expecting….until the EMS squad was loading her up to go to the Hospital….


----------



## bandit571

wandered back to the shop…last two rails are now glued up. Bottom two rails are now sanded/planed smooth and flush with the sides of the case….even ran a cove along the bottom edge of the bottom rail…


----------



## CFrye

> Monte "safety third" ( rocket city ****************************************). Great show
> 
> - diverlloyd


Loved that show!

Happy birthday, Lena!

Happy birthday, Craig!


----------



## bandit571

Ok…light rain, 41 degrees, with a 40mph breeze….with a few 60 mph gusts….got into the 50s during the night..

Morning to ya…..may try a bit of shop time….later..


----------



## Gene01

!!! -5 !!! Bitter. 
Where's Al Gore when we need him?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning g all. Happy Sunday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well now I feel like they didn't care about me or the other maintenance folks at the steel mill. Half the tempering line was 250hp - 400hp motors, all 3ph 480V and while we were constantly working on those and in the drive powering them we were never offered any arc flash protection gear. I know of the dangers and the expansion ratio of vaporized copper vs. water but I also know that people kept getting hurt and little was being done to reduce it. I guess that's one of the byproducts of installing a 23 year old plant manager just experienced enough to wipe himself without help.


----------



## bandit571

Finished sanding the front of the case, this morning…working up a sweat…









Saved the worst for last..









Same rail, after a clean up. Had run the router around the bottom edges..









and..









Feet of the case needed a sander for curves…









and..









Then set the case down, and put away the Work Mate..









Awaiting a top….may do a blog update later…


----------



## Gene01

Lookin' good, Bandit. Love those dove tailed cross members. That's some quality work.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is -2° here with a high of +2° today. A couple inches of light fluffy snow overnight and some more later this evening.

Gene I think Al Gore is in hiding. My sister who lives on a ranch in NW S.D. is looking for him also. Not pretty if she finds him!

That case looks solid and heavy Bandit. Looking good.


----------



## Gene01

Love those dove tailed cross members. That's some quality work, Bandit.
Oops, dubble post. But, it deserves the recognition.


----------



## rhybeka

seriously breezy out. spent some time in the shop putting stuff into the rolling workbench organizer thing and cleaning. SO is down for the count with a headache.

Looks like the organizer won't fit under my miter stand I originally intended. The miter saw station is 34 15/16 tall, and the organizer is 36 1/2. options are kind of slim in the space I have to work in, but I think the one that is winning is to rebuild the miter saw station taller.I guess I could switch walls its on, shorten it, put it with the compressor and put the hand tools farther away from the door… hm…. Wow is it blowing outside!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting in the van, waiting on the Boss at Wall E World….got rocked to sleep…getting a lot colder outside, windier than a Congressman…or, Foghorn Leghorn….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, may try to haul a 1×10 x 8' down those steps, to the shop…..have some cutting to do….film at 11pm…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Kitchen has 7' ceilings…header at the bottom of the Dungeons stairs is 5'...interesting trip with a 1×10 x 8' board….used the case as a saw table….two pieces will give me 18-1/4" width, after jointing the edges for a glue joint…28-1/2" long will give me enough to trim the ends for square…..front to back on the case is 17-1/2" means a 3/4" overhang along the front of the top.

Three cuts were needed…and a split around a knot…cut the bad section out. Still have plenty if needed for the drawers….









Knotty split…ran a jointer today..









Then a glue up..









And had some leftovers..









Have a nasty looking 1×8….may use this to replace the worst parts of the 1×8…


----------



## bandit571

Sky has cleared..just before the sun set. Winds are a little less…gust are still going strong…


----------



## rhybeka

somehow I missed both ladders were missing as well…. geez I'm observant!


----------



## bandit571

They needed them to get over the fence….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> somehow I missed both ladders were missing as well…. geez I m observant!
> 
> - rhybeka


I have mine chained to through the fence to the post. Yeah they can cut the chain but it will take some time, and make a lot of noise when the bells rings. ROFL


----------



## rhybeka

not when they walk out the front gate with them :\ /sigh


----------



## mojapitt

Finished 7-1/2 hour trip back to Cleveland. One more week and then home till April.


----------



## Gene01

Gee, I thought you were done, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Got here to find power outage because of the wind storm. Steps to 4th floor. Found out this morning that water is heated with electricity. Cold shower to start the day and no breakfast. Not a favorable start to the week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, but I bet you're wide awake.


----------



## Gene01

Hope it's repaired by the time you get back to the hotel.


----------



## rhybeka

ick Monte :\ sorry for your rough start 

So far I've forgotten the water I paid for somewhere between here and the cafeteria, went back and it's nowhere. forgot my badge, forgot my meds… not a very good start.


----------



## Gene01

It was -8.1 degrees overnight at a weather station just east of us. Our thermometer reads +4 now, at 07:30. Snow melt from yesterday is now ice. Slippery as snot. Fell on my kiester walking to the shop. Luckily, I was padded for the cold. No harm done. Though, getting up was a biotch. Gotta go in to town soon. Think I'll wait till around 10:00. The sun's bright. Hopefully the roads will have thawed by then. 4WD is pert near worthless on ice. Supposed to get to 45 today and 60 by next Saturday. Yea! The older I get, the more I hate cold weather.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….about says it all….


----------



## StumpyNubs

As the young folks say: "Sup?"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sup?


----------



## ssnvet

Sup blood?

All the middle class white suburban kids around here like to add the gheto theme.

They are so rough, tough and hard to bluff…. a legend in their own mind

:^p


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All and Stumpy too!!

Still -2° and 6" of new snow overnight. A rough start here too. went to open the garage door to get the snowplow out and the door was froze down. Pulled the lag bolts out of the header at the end of the opener so now get to open and close manually.

Think I will just hide in the shop now. Trying to get some done on the cabinet for under the saw extension table and a couple leather projects to finish.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mother Nature is off her meds again here. Near 80F yesterday; down in the 40's today.

Sir Stumpy-Potential idea for a future show offering: How to use router bushings. I have a set and have no idea how to use them. While I may be the only person in my shop that doesn't know how to use them, I doubt that I'm the only one in the whole wide world.


----------



## Gene01

Got to town and got the package. It wasn't sewing patterns OR router bits. It was a beautiful hand made wooden plane from a buddy in WA. Lacewood with racing stripes of rose wood. A complete surprise.
While the roads were clear, my drive…and the rest of the property, still has a foot of un melted snow. I got stuck. Had to lock the front hubs to get the last 100'. Shoulda stayed in the tracks I made getting out.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ afternoon all!

going to the chiro after work, then to Lowes to get longer bolts for the secondary door lock on the shop. I really like the mobile workbench I bought - it stores a lot of stuff! I bought some ZCI's from Leecraft and I think I'm going to pop the splitter off of my saw and raise the blade first then cut for the splitter last.


----------



## bandit571

Debating on getting the top of Chester Drawers out of the clamps…and maybe get it to where I can attach it to the case….Monday, after all…


----------



## rhybeka

I second Don's idea on bushings. I know they are valuable but not a clue when or how to use them.


----------



## bandit571

Bearings on the end of a rebbetting bit…change the diameter of the bearing, changes how wide the rebate gets…Bearings above the cutter, are for following a pattern.

Plan was to just take the top out of the clamps…WAS..









Wound up installing it..









Trimmed for square…









Front corners shaped ( back ones were rounded with a beltsander, about a dime diameter)and..









Top has been sanded. Then, some dummy decided to get two drawer fronts milled…even tried out the handles..









Fronts are for the top two drawers…they now have a groove ploughed for a drawer bottom, rebates on the ends, and along the top….called a 3/4 Overlay…

Grandson broke a valve stem on the van's tire….yep, Monday…

May update the blog…later?


----------



## rhybeka

at least you didn't hurt yourself in the shop! Nice work, Bandit!

Ended up making two runs for carriage bolts - first to Ace then to Lowes. Ice Cream was involved the second run. Got the gate latch installed on the door so the shop has two locks on it. Now to shore up the windows. Electrician will be installing the new lights/fixing why they keep breaking after the 15th of next month. Going to go work on the sketch design of the modified miter saw stand.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Grandson broke a valve stem on the van s tire….yep, Monday…
> 
> May update the blog…later?
> 
> - bandit571


I had that happen running over a thrown retread in the fast lane at night @ ~70mph, it sounded bad. I thought something certainly got torn up but nothing right away then the dreaded tire pressure light illuminated on the dash. Luckily I was right at a well lit rest area and I heard it loose the last of its air just as I got out. A little skid mark below the driver and left passenger door and just a bit in front of the left rear tire all from getting kicked up by the front tire. Apparently it smacked the wheel pretty good as it had rubber all over the face and it sheared the end of the TPMS valve stem clean off. I can't believe it didn't tear anything else up, not even the plastic mud flaps but I'm really glad I wasn't in the minivan or something else with less ground clearance.


----------



## bandit571

he was parked at Speedway, trying to pump a "low" tire up…..valve core shot back at him. They were able to change the tire. Wal mart installed a temporary fix, until the proper valve assemble gets here..on wednesday…

Blog is undated,,,shoulder blades are still sore…too much use of a handplane?


----------



## CFrye

> Sir Stumpy-Potential idea for a future show offering: How to use router bushings. I have a set and have no idea how to use them. While I may be the only person in my shop that doesn t know how to use them, I doubt that I m the only one in the whole wide world.
> 
> - Don Broussard





> I second Don's idea on bushings. I know they are valuable but not a clue when or how to use them.
> 
> - rhybeka


Me three! I won't use my HF bushings until I figure out how it went sailing across the shop the last time I used it (or at least figure out how to NOT make it do that again)!
I'm in trouble. I went to town Saturday, unsupervised. Came home with a half dozen brace bits and a wooden vise.


----------



## CFrye

Pictures, please, Gene!!
Here is the vise…


----------



## Gene01

Great pick, Candy. 
Pic of the plane forthcoming.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..too bloody early….road trip to the Family Doctor's office….then, we'll see…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Neat, Candy.
I'm going to mill a bunch of walnut today. Gotta make room for more logs. Got forks mounted on the tractor yesterday. Should make for more efficient log handling.


----------



## DanKrager

Stems broke off our Chrysler AND Dodge vans. They corroded to the point they just snapped off when airing up. Thin as foil to begin with. Real frustrating.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy that's awesome! you should clean it up and get it on a bench 

@Gene I second those pics!

@Bandit good luck at the docs!

Got my ZCI's from Leeway - they look awesome! Not looking forward to having to take my splitter off to cut the blade slot though.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go. I may have misidentified the red wood.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem peeps…

Gene… that's a very pretty little plane.

Hokey night update… Our three game winning streek came to an abrupt end last night as we got our rear ends handed to us by the black team. If we can pull off a win next week, we'll still make the playoffs.

Wood working was done Sunday after returning from the birthday bash… No pics… just rolled up my sleeves and dove into making slats. for the side frames.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's perty, Gene. Looks like Purple Heart and leopardwood.

A little more wood porn for ya. We cut a bunch of walnut this morning. The bummer was when I cut into a log that I thought was walnut and it was white oak. That just became firewood, since it was a little far gone to salvage. Still, cut some very nice walnut. Cut some 4/4, 6/4 and 8/4.


----------



## bandit571

Need nap. "see ya in 6 months" from the Family Doctor…
Priced a charger to replace the shorted out 20v Li one….for $5 more, I could get a drill and another battery with a charger…hmmmmm. Will get it charged up, and see how it does…

New harbor Freight ad came in the mail, today….

May try to build a drawer…later…only have 5 to do…


----------



## ssnvet

> - firefighterontheside


That's just gorgeous!


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful slabs, Bill. And, thanks for the wood ID. The maker called it lacewood. Is that the same? I guess he figured I'd know what purple heart was. I didn't.


----------



## firefighterontheside

According to wood database, lacewood is a loose term describing numerous woods. Leopardwood is heavier and darker than other woods called lacewood. Here is leopardwood that I have. Looks just like what you have.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. how did you make these cuts?










I'm hoping your not going to say scroll saw


----------



## Gene01

A Bosch jig saw and a skinny blade. Then sandpaper on tongue depressors and popsicle sticks. I did try grinding the teeth off a wide jigsaw blade and gluing sand paper to both sides. Not a great idea. And, I had a passing thought about ripping it, using the band saw to cut the design and gluing it back. Glad it passed.


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, if you have a power chisel mortis machine those cuts look like it would work then rasps to make the inside curves.


----------



## ssnvet

I was thinking of trying it on the router table.

A friend took this shot at the Nubble Light in York ME recently. A blood super moon for your viewing enjoyment.


----------



## bandit571

All four sides for the top 2 drawers have been cut to size, along with 2 backs….3 sides are now dovetailed into the drawer fronts…back started in, decided that was all for today,,









A bit out of practice….next one was a bit better..









Maybe? Sides for one drawer have been dovetailed,,,stash ed out of the way, for now..









Got one side done on the next drawer….Suppertime. Stashed it away, back was sore…









Maybe IF the back is better, tomorrow..I can get these two completed….moving at the speed of Randy…


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, extraordinary photograph. My hats off to your friend, he nailed it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dresser is looking great Bandit, who will get to use this one?


----------



## bandit571

The Boss will…replacing a 30 yr old 3 drawer I made, using left over scraps…Seen better days…

need a nap…letting the back rest…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A Bosch jig saw and a skinny blade.
> - Gene Howe


I wouldn't be able to make that cut, all I have is a DeWalt…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, what about my hitachi?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm gonna need ya to bring me enough of that walnut to make a small table top…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Actually, I'm gonna need ya to make a small table top, I'm pretty busy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anything else I can do Marty?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anything else I can do Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Build the table as well, maybe even install it.

LOL


----------



## CFrye

Gene, that is one sleek looking little plane. Congratulations! 
Kudos to your photographer friend, Matt. That's a gorgeous image! 
Bandit, I really like the look of the knots in those drawer fronts!
Puffy walnut, Bill!"
Things are acting kinda squirrelly here tonight: the light on the Alexa dot started flashing for no reason earlier; the TV just turned itself on…I think it may be time for bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My walnut has never been called puffy. Thanks Candy?


----------



## Gene01

Why Bosch? Cuz that's what I got.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….going to try to get these two done, today…









Have one more set of these to do..









A few grooves, couple of dados…


----------



## bandit571

One drawer is glued up…









Second drawer will have to wait a bit…"issues" with one of the sides, this morning..









As it decided to do the splits..grrrrr. maybe this evening, I can get the second drawer done?


----------



## CFrye

Puffy…Purdy…I need an autocorrect translator installed on whatever I'm posting from! I did say things were acting squirrelly!


----------



## bandit571

decided to just scrap that piece of pine…..rather not have a drawer side split apart once the drawer is done….went out and bought a short 1×6, and will replace that firewood..


----------



## ssnvet

We're likely going to drop $100K on (another) new CNC router and $125K on an automated panel saw.

I've been swimming in CNC router specs and features and minutia details about their inner workings. I'm dealing with some very knowledgeable sales people and feel like I've learned a TON in two weeks. One guy told me "very few customers ask these type of questions" and I took that as a compliment. My boss has the final decision, but says he will lean heavilly on my recommendation, so I don't want to screw it up.

As much as I love this stuff, I've been staying late every night and am getting a bit burned out by it all.

What I really want, is to build a garage and park one of these bad boys in it, hang out a shingle and play.


----------



## rhybeka

came home, finished fixing dinner sides, cooked up breakfast for a few days, cleaned the kitchen while the SO walked the dog, and am now in a recliner. I think I'm starting to come down with something. I have Ella Fitzgerald playing, but no burbon.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

What brand of CNC router does industry lean towards?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I have Ella Fitzgerald playing, but no burbon.
> 
> - rhybeka


Can't have the one without the other….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Ella Fitzgerald is a true classic


----------



## hookup

i am here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey hookup, what's up. Welcome.


----------



## rhybeka

love me some Ella. the headache is a bit better after a nap. Just in time to go to bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> i am here
> 
> - hookup


Where ya been???


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…new charger for the 20v Li Weedeater's battery is $33.95 + tax….However…for $5 more..









I can get another battery, a charger, and this drill/driver….Hmmmmm? So, now I have 2 batteries, and a charger, and a new drill…win, win?

Second drawer is completed….wedding ring is MIA….can't seem to win today….this IS Wednesday, right?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Sir Stumpy-Potential idea for a future show offering: How to use router bushings. I have a set and have no idea how to use them. While I may be the only person in my shop that doesn t know how to use them, I doubt that I m the only one in the whole wide world.
> 
> - Don Broussard


That's a good idea. Lots of folks find them confusing. Bearing-guided bits can't replace bushings in every situation. I'll add it to my list


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny how that works bandit. I bought a Ryobi hedge trimmer thatcame with a battery and charger. I got a battery and charger to use with my drills and the hedge trimmer was a bonus.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Be sure to mention how to use a base plate centering cone. I was using a spiral downcut but with a bushing of only a very slightly larger bore and the bit contacted the inside of the bushing and unthreaded it at a very high rate of speed! Having both concentric could have prevented that.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have the small lith ion 12v craftsman set. It came with a charger, 2 batteries,light,Baby circular saw and sander. Really wanted another battery and impact driver. Had to go down and work on the in laws condo and found the impact driver with battery and charger at the sears down for the same price as just a battery. The batteries are cheap to for them at $16. I like my set they are nice and light and full charge in 15 minutes.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy in the bushing video can you include how to get them centered along with a link to what you use to get them centered. I had a issue with the smallest bushing just touching the shaft of a spiral bit. I got tired of not getting it perfect and let the spiral bit make its own path.


----------



## bandit571

I have a "spare" centering cone, have no use for it….works for both 1/4" and 1/2" shanked bits…..Collar is long gone, though….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 17° here today with 5" of new snow overnight and today. Started to snow again this evening and down to 5° now. Spending a couple hrs. every day just cleaning the sidewalks and driveways in the area lately.

I have all sizes of bushings for my routers. use them a lot when doing inlays on cribbage boards etc. They get used quite often in my shop. Only centering cone I have is 1/4" and it is handy to have also.

Busy in the shop for a few days. Got orders for 18 bootjacks yesterday. Was about the same time last year when they were so popular also. Have a couple leather projects going that need finished also.

The cabinet for under the table saw extension is started but on hold for now. Even got my new router motor to put in the lift yesterday. Will be nice to have a 3.25hp motor after using my old 1.25hp one for years.


----------



## rhybeka

nice improvements, Mark! Seems I'll be getting some more shop time this weekend. What kind of under TS cabinet are you building? Long and skinny? I've seen videos for a few but debating on which to put under mine if any.

I don't even know what a centering cone is?


> O.O Is that like the cone of shame


----------



## bandit571

Milescraft 30018 Turnlock centering tool..









Anyone want it?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…too bleeding err-lye in the marning…

may try a third drawer build..later today….should be full of cussing..


----------



## Gene01

IMHO, a centering cone is indispensable if you use collars. Especially for inlays.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, what Gene said


----------



## Festus56

Bandit, I would buy it if no one else needs it.


----------



## bandit571

I just need an address, and I'll drop in the mail….no charge..


----------



## Festus56

> I just need an address, and I ll drop in the mail….no charge..
> 
> - bandit571


Sent you a PM Thanks!


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt,
> What brand of CNC router does industry lean towards?
> - MikeinSTL


There are at least a dozen "industrial" options out there (Machines with 6 digit price tags) and $75K is actually the lower end of the "industrial" spectrum. I'm talking about machines that are built to run 16 hours a day 250 days a year with zero down time for the first 5+ years, with manufacturers that are going to be around for a long time and will be there to service what they sell.

Most of the machines built to run panel stock are targeted to the kitchen cabinet makers and are set up with fetures they especially like (a second head with a drill block for simultaeously drilling 5+ shelf pin holes, and 35mm cup hinges). But that's not us…

We look heavily to manufacturer's that offer support in our area, and our biggest and nicest machine so far is from MultiCam (made in TX), who has a tech. center 25 miles away.

We are also entertaining a proposal from Giben (panel processing division of Anderson… which is a big name).

Onsrud and Thermwood are big players, but out of our league.

The most important part of purchasing this type of machine is knowing what you really need it to do for you, as it's easy to get distracted by expensive features that you might not actually use.


----------



## bandit571

basically taking a day off from the shop, today…Will have the box in the mail tomorrow..

may just gang all three drawer parts up this weekend….less set-ups to do, that way….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howdy do. We've been getting light ice all day, but only one vehicle accident to deal with. Guy got lucky.
Now they are saying 4-6" of snow on Sunday. Watch out everyone east of me.


----------



## DS

Matt, I recently looked at the Giben CNC machine. It is made overseas and utilizes cast Iron for most structural componants. (Yes, I said Iron - although it is their own alloy of Iron, it is a heavy SOB)

The Onsrud machines start around $85K the last time I looked at them - I've used several different versions. Fairly reliable if you get the upgraded controller.

I looked at MultiCam per your suggestion but didn't find what I was looking for. (Kitchen Cabinet guy speaking, of course)

Biesse is the machine we went with, though it is an older used machine and mostly in Italiano, it is a solid performer. Like buying a used car, though, it has its maintenance issues. A few bearings have broken seals and dry out and gunk up, but, so far, nothing serious. It is, by far, one of the strongest and fastest machines I've ever seen or used. At the price we got into it, the deal was incredible. ($48K range used for a $111K machine when new)

It would seem that your boss is liking making money with the machines he's got and could be looking for the BBD (Bigger Better Deal). How exciting.


----------



## Gene01

Golleeee, Bill. That sounds downright nasty. We're at 60 today. Same tomorrow. Our show is almost gone. All's left is mud.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I was curious Matt, since I'm waiting on a new Laguna F3 saw, if industry looked at the same companies that we woodworkers look at. I know the Laguna has an entire division devoted to industrial CNC and was curious if they crossed your research.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love snow. I hate mud. I endure the mud, because I love the snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Milescraft 30018 Turnlock centering tool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want it?
> 
> - bandit571


You can bring it with you when you pick up a load of sticks and tools…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

hey, Bill…yer snow arrived here, by mistake….

Finger getting poked in the morning, pick up a small flat rate box, and pack it up…mail it in the afternoon…

shop cat Campy is camping out on my lap, this evening….keeping one of my legs warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The icy drizzle we had all day probably graduated to snow by the time it reached ya.


----------



## CFrye

> I don t even know what a centering cone is?
> 
> 
> 
> O.O Is that like the cone of shame
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka
Click to expand...

I don't know either, Beka. Waiting for someone to answer your question…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, just finished Fluckey's book, Thunder Below!

Was a great read!

And now it's time to splice the main brace!


----------



## Redoak49

You use a centering cone in your router to center bushings with the router collet.


----------



## Gene01

I like centering cones but, prefer cones with ice cream


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I like centering cones but, prefer cones with ice cream
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's probably important not to get them mixed up.


----------



## Gene01

> I like centering cones but, prefer cones with ice cream
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> It's probably important not to get them mixed up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Especially if the ice cream is soft. And, centering cones are only good with chocolate syrup.


----------



## ssnvet

Back by popular demand….. What day is it?


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, just finished Fluckey s book, Thunder Below!
> Was a great read!
> And now it s time to splice the main brace!
> - Mean_Dean


Glad you liked it… Lucky Fluckey clearly subscribed to the "be positive all the time" school of leadership… the kind of guy people wanted to follow and would answer "how high" whenever they needed someone to jump. Just look at that mission to blow up the train… that was a huge risk (and undertaken by regular sailors, not commandos) and the crew members where all lined up and begging to be chosen. As I mentioned, I heard him speak at Sub School graduations ceremonies (manual attendance for the instructor's, so I went to a lot of them) and he was the same way well into his 70s … over the top positive and gung-ho.


----------



## ssnvet

> I was curious Matt, since I m waiting on a new Laguna F3 saw, if industry looked at the same companies that we woodworkers look at. I know the Laguna has an entire division devoted to industrial CNC and was curious if they crossed your research.
> - MikeinSTL


I'm going to pull the CNC conversation over to the dedicated thread, as I don't want to bog down Stumpyville.

If anyone wants to geek out, it's over here


----------



## StumpyNubs

Never fails…

A few days ago I ordered a new band saw from Jet. Today I get an ad for 10% off.

A few days ago I ordered a new roughing gouge from Sorby. Today Rockler has Sorby tools for 20% off.

I could go through the hassle of returning the tools (the band saw hasn't arrived yet). But I'd rather complain about it.


----------



## ssnvet

> A few days ago I ordered a new band saw from Jet. Today I get an ad for 10% off.
> - StumpyNubs


Ya wins some, ya loses some.

Whatchya gettin? Inquiring minds (and tool junkies) want to know


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Whatchya gettin? Inquiring minds (and tool junkies) want to know
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I got one of their standard 14 inch band saws. I'll put a set of carter guides on it and use it for curve cutting so I can leave my carbide resaw blade on my Rikon. Tired of changing blades!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since a 20% off Sorby discount is too good to waste, I went ahead and ordered a couple spindle masters a few minutes ago. Has anyone used them? They are sort of like oval skews with rounded points.


----------



## bandit571

Centering cone is now on it's way to mark's place, should arrive out there on Monday….

1.8 on the finger poke scale…tad low, but since I've just restarted the warfarin…they let it go.

Sitting here, trying to eat a bit of cheese,,,,10 pair of eyeballs staring up at me, wanting their shares…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Never fails…
> 
> A few days ago I ordered a new band saw from Jet. Today I get an ad for 10% off.
> 
> A few days ago I ordered a new roughing gouge from Sorby. Today Rockler has Sorby tools for 20% off.
> 
> I could go through the hassle of returning the tools (the band saw hasn t arrived yet). But I d rather complain about it.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy, call Jet customer service and ask them if you can apply the 10% ad to your purchase. Any company who aspires to good customer service will give you the discount.

Look at it this way-they were going to give it to you anyway (in a couple of days), so why not give it to you a couple of days retroactively? Why make the customer feel bad about his purchase, when for 10%, you can make him happy, and probably keep him for life.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Stumpy, call Jet customer service and ask them if you can apply the 10% ad to your purchase. Any company who aspires to good customer service will give you the discount.
> 
> Look at it this way-they were going to give it to you anyway (in a couple of days), so why not give it to you a couple of days retroactively? Why make the customer feel bad about his purchase, when for 10%, you can make him happy, and probably keep him for life.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


My wife does this all the time if something goes on sale she can usually get the offer retroactively applied to what she ordered, it happens most often with clothes for the kids. It's usually worth it too, if she spends 15 minutes on the phone and saves $25, that's $100/hr. and she brings home less than that after tax so it's definitely worth it.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should start hauling boards to the shop…may start about 1600 hrs…IF I can get a cat off me lap..


----------



## bandit571

Crosscuts are done…made a jig to help install these…









test fitted the sides, after ripping them for width..









Corners have a relief cut…on the back of the drawers..









Makes it easier to get a full drawer back into the case….also cleaned up the bottom edges of the drawer fronts









Had to throw away one board section..









No way is this going to be part of the drawers…
Jig?









Couple pieces of scrap, couple screws….nuttin fahncy….just center it on the drawer front, clamp it down..









There are 2 holes to act as guides, for the drill to follow.


----------



## bandit571

Must be waiting around on the "Closing bell" to ring?

In the morning, will be heading towards the shop…will see how many drawers I can build…


----------



## mojapitt

Drive home from Cleveland has been completed. About 7-1/2 hours again. Don't go back till April 4th. Will be nice to spend time sleeping in my own bed.

Night night y'all


----------



## Festus56

> Centering cone is now on it s way to mark s place, should arrive out there on Monday….
> - bandit571


Thanks Bandit!!

Got up to 22° and all sunshine today. Then about 5:00 this afternoon went to 5°, snow and wind in 15 minutes. Glad I have plenty to do in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….waiting on the second eyeball to wake up…..Mountain Dew and Meds for 1st Breakfast…


----------



## mojapitt

Shopping with my wife again. She has a coupon for 20% off anything at Bed Bath and Beyond. I pointed out that she could save an additional 80% by not buying anything. Guess I am waiting in the car.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't go into that place. Too much candle smell.


----------



## Gene01

3/14 is on Thursday, this year. So, take it easy on the celebrations. Unless you're lucky, Friday's a work day. We're unpacking our decorations, now. Celebratory meals will be donuts, pancakes, eggs, hamburgers, round steak and of course, pie. You're all welcome, if you can get a-round to it.


----------



## Festus56

That is the way I help shop too Monte.

It was the 2nd coldest and 3rd snowiest February on record here. Guess that is what we get for having it so nice early winter. March is not starting out any better. It is -7° now and not expected to get above zero until Monday. Another couple inches of snow last night but the wind went down a bit.


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought my kitchen knives there and pots and pans. Both Calpholon the pans have lasted 15 years and just now eggs are starting to stick to them and the knives are Damascus and sing when they come out of the block. I bought the stuff when they was the only ones who carried them. Now just about everyone carries them.


----------



## ssnvet

Saturday morning coffee time was interrupted by….










But now the shop is almost warmed up and ready for an all day binge

And to think that Mrs. Mainiac thinks I'm going to the dump


----------



## DanKrager

Your special friend, Matt? LOL. Nice of you to warm it's feet.

I was working on the lathe in my shop years ago and movement on the floor next to me caught my eye. Looking down, I spotted a mouse sitting close by my foot just watching me. Fearing it would run up my pantleg on the inside, I slowly leaned over and pulled the cuffs tightly against my boots. The little critter wandered over to sit on the toe of my boot for a bit, then slowly began to climb the pantleg. It got up to my belt, hung there for a little while and turned around to wander away, never to be seen again. I could be a lot friendlier to wildlife if they weren't so destructive.

DanK


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Your special friend, Matt? LOL. Nice of you to warm it s feet.
> 
> I was working on the lathe in my shop years ago and movement on the floor next to me caught my eye. Looking down, I spotted a mouse sitting close by my foot just watching me. Fearing it would run up my pantleg on the inside, I slowly leaned over and pulled the cuffs tightly against my boots. The little critter wandered over to sit on the toe of my boot for a bit, then slowly began to climb the pantleg. It got up to my belt, hung there for a little while and turned around to wander away, never to be seen again. I could be a lot friendlier to wildlife if they weren t so destructive.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


He looked friendly, but he was contemplating shooting up your shirt and biting you in the eyeball just to feel the optical juices gush into his mouth. Mice are evil. Except for that one that rode the motorcycle.


----------



## Festus56

> 3/14 is on Thursday, this year. So, take it easy on the celebrations. Unless you re lucky, Friday s a work day. We re unpacking our decorations, now. Celebratory meals will be donuts, pancakes, eggs, hamburgers, round steak and of course, pie. You re all welcome, if you can get a-round to it.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, Had to dig through my coaster collection. I have got a Round Tuit









Also have a square one


----------



## mojapitt

Those are great Mark


----------



## Cricket

Testing.


----------



## Festus56

> Testing.
> 
> - Cricket


You passed the test!!


----------



## ssnvet

Lazy day for puppies…










My youngest took this one today


----------



## bandit571

ok…shoptime is now done for the day….All drawer are milled. one in the clamps….ran out of plywood the correct size for the other two to have a bottom panel…Going to kick back the rest of the day, now..

Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## mojapitt

> Testing.
> 
> - Cricket


I already did my testing yesterday Cricket.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser…









One in the clamps, two other need the bottom panels….about 5 hours of shoptime…


----------



## ssnvet

Just finished blogging today's fun

Added narrative after pics went up


----------



## ssnvet

My reward


----------



## bandit571

have since drove out to Lowes…picked up a plywood panel…a box of screws, and a Quart of stain…and saw a couple of Whitetail Deer crossing the street in front of me…on the way back home..

Too tired and sore, right now, to go back to the shop, and finish building two drawers…


----------



## rockusaf

Well I managed to get most of my shadow box done today, my retirement ceremony is in 2 weeks so I'm running out of time. I was hoping for this to be the first project in the new shop but getting power run out there took 3 times as long as expected and want to insulate while the walls are opened up so I'm still working out of the garage.

Rock


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. We lost a good man yesterday. Berwick Maine Fire Department Capt. Joel Barnes


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry to see this Matt. My biggest fear is not that I would be killed, it's that one of ours would be killed and we would be left to live with it. Prayers for his family and coworkers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam has been playing soccer for 7 years and never scored a goal. He has always wanted to play defense and most don't. Well tonight he went to his game without us, because we went to a wedding. He asked to play mid, because I told him to. He scored 2 goals.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Clamps are off, handles are on..trying to get the drawer to go into the case all the way…getting stuck about 2" out…yet rattles in the opening….will look it over in the morning..while I get the last 2 drawers built…

Had almost a full bottle of Tullamore Dew before I got sick….came back home..no bottle to be found….maybe Randy snuck in? Was saving it for the 17th of March…

Found it..down in the very bottle of the chest freezer….


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles took over the right leg..from hip to knee….right when I was trying to walk to the bathroom this morning…..may have overdone it yesterday in the shop?

No snow…no rain…no sun….just a dreary-assed day out there…


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ta home? Bill, yer snow is over here, come and get it….

Last two drawers are glued up…handles are installed…..except the last drawer….issue with the "bolts" that came with the handles….one has threads, no head…the other has a head, but no threads…I need 4 bolts..have 3 good ones left..after scrounging for one bolt for the other handles..


----------



## mojapitt

I am sorry to announce that Charles secretary/camerawomen and business associate Sherri passed away this morning. Please send prayers to the families.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ssnvet

Sad news


----------



## ssnvet

Some progress on the chair

Cut the slat slots









Cut the spacer blocks









Dry fit slats and spacers









Re-sawed and planed the strips to bend for the arm rests









Finally glued up the bending form


----------



## Gene01

Looking good, Matt. How did ya end up cutting the slat slots?


----------



## ssnvet

> Looking good, Matt. How did ya end up cutting the slat slots?
> - Gene Howe


I got motivated to finish a palm router mounting bracket to make a slave spindle for my little CNC bench top mill and cut the slots with a 1/8" bit

Pics in my build blog


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sad news, Monte…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like the chair is coming along nicely, Matt!

I love milling white oak, as it smells like bourbon. The vanilla notes in the aroma and taste of bourbon come from its aging in new, charred, white oak casks.

So, Morris chairs and bourbon go hand in hand. Once you've got your chair finished, you can relax in it with a barrel-proof bourbon!


----------



## bandit571

Thinking a 1 finger of Tullamore Dew later, tonight…

sad news, Monte…

Bought that can of stain….and..forgot to get a couple brushes….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fine looking parts there, Matt. Coming along nicely.


----------



## ssnvet

Form is dry. Test bend of the 3/8" thick arm boards (no glue). They're pretty darn stiff !









Gene…. how much did your's spring back?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, my bent-arm lamination didn't spring back much, and both arms sprung back the same amount. The arms fit on the legs perfectly, so the bending form may be curved to account for a little spring back.

Word of advice: Slather the glue on! And use a small paint roller-it goes much faster and easier.


----------



## bandit571

Time for a PIP?









Front and …









Someday, I might just get the hang of doing them dovetails…









Maybe? Found a bolt for the handles, even found a couple brushes for the stain…and even cleared the top of Chester Drawers off…


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit….Looks really nice


----------



## Gene01

Very little, Matt. However, they were quarter sawn. And, I used eight clamps per side. I made the finish cuts on the sides after the arms came out of the clamps. Then, rasped and sanded for a tight fit. The arms got pocket screws st the legs. The corbels covered them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's 3° out this morn. Spring is not here yet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….about 3-4" of snow on the ground…bright and sunny outside…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I am sorry to announce that Charles secretary/camerawomen and business associate Sherri passed away this morning. Please send prayers to the families.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She was far more than that. She was a part of the family, and she was nearly as important to CNW as Charles himself. She was so kind, even motherly to me when I was at their shop, and I suspect she was like that to everyone she met. This is absolutely devastating news.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, it's beyond devastating to everyone here. Charles is crushed.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a huge blow to our Shenandoah Valley friends…. So sorry to here it.


----------



## ssnvet

Mrs. Mainiac was up at 3:40 a.m. for some unkown reason and it totally threw me off. Turns out her workplace announced a delayed start and the kids had a snow day called…. so guess who didn't get the memo and was up late (6:30) to plow.

5" of good packing snow and still coming down steadilly when I finished up and headed out to work… several cars in the ditch, but the CRV is very sure footed. 20 min. late to work :^(


----------



## rhybeka

hey all 

busy weekend in the books - even got a little shop time. Got part of the miter saw station legs rebuilt. I just have to put the top back on and hopefully that part is done. Then I have to pick up some more 2×4s to rinse and repeat on the other side. Played Assassins Creed Odyssey most of yesterday while the SO did homework.

Glad I locked the shop up when I left it though as it seems we had visitors again last night, evidenced by footprints in the dusting of snow we got yesterday/last night. Footprint size leads us to believe it was kids, just not sure how they got into the yard. Looking at camera systems now.


----------



## ssnvet

I'd call the police again and have them follow the footprints and then you'll have your little stinkers… and when their parents find what they have stashed in the garage, you might get your stuff back.


----------



## Festus56

Sad news Monte. Thoughts are with Charles and his company. Folks like her are a treasure and affects everyone when they are gone.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I saw Charles's post on his Facebook feed. I said it there and I'll say it here, My condolences.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for the loss and many condolences from my family to Charles's family.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I wish - couldn't follow the tracks out of the yard - seems after they hopped the fence they disappeared in the next door neighbors dog tracks. Plus, the sun has been out here and the prints are rapidly melting. They didn't break either window to gain access so nothing was stolen. Hopefully now they won't be back since I've made it hard if not impossible to break in without bringing tools and making a bunch of noise. going to run lights and camera next since the SO found out she'll get a bonus in a few weeks.

I scrolled back up and saw the news . I'm so sorry Charles and James


----------



## mojapitt

To understand how significant Sherri was to Charles, add your mother, sister, wife, business partner and best friend together and you would get half of what Sherri meant to Charles.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… on your Morris chair:
>Did you cut the side frames to match the same form you used for bending (and then press the slightly sprung arm back inot shape onto it? 
>Or did you cut to match the laminated and bent arm in it's "sprung back" state.

I know I'm over thinking this. But I want to keep the countour of the design as per the design, and am thinking about adding some steam to the equation if it's needed.


----------



## bandit571

Headed for the shop….and see how the stain is going to look….


----------



## ssnvet

> ..and see how the stain is going to look….
> - bandit571


Bandit…. if you don't like that stain, maybe you can Shout it out!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I cut the sides to match the bending form. I didn't get a lot of spring back. Used some deep reach clamps after the glue and then used the pocket screws.


----------



## bandit571

Stain is on….and, there are issues….the plywood panels in the sides of the case….half came out stained like the pine, the other half? Look almost like no stain was even applied…..will see about a second coat when things dry out a bit…


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket is getting really fast on spam. Killed it before I could flag it.


----------



## bandit571

Stain results…









No plywood in this view….just good old Knotty Pine…









Every panel got the same amount of stain….left side of case..and..









The right side of the case….top of the case?









Just a 2 board glue-up….dovetails?









Plywood is 5mm Luann plywood…may go back to the shop..later, and add a second coat to the lighter panels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've bought some 1/4 plywood that is primed on one side. It doesn't really look much different than the other side, but it must be sealed with some kind of product. Maybe that's what's going on.


----------



## bandit571

Nope, just seems to soak right in…..had added a second coat a little bit ago….will see how that does…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Thanks for the present Bandit. It is at home in my router bit case now.

Got up to 11° today and sunny. Looked nice out but a little breeze made it cold. Maybe up to 20° tomorrow they say.

Got the new router motor in the lift this afternoon. It is a monster compared to my old one. Found out that it would not fit in the under table dust collection box so had to make a new one. Will be nice to have a big, variable speed motor for the big bits.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….Uncle Charles is moved…into the left calf….very rude wake-up this morning…


----------



## Gene01

Mark, did you say which router brand you bought? 
Another question…do use Inkscape to prepare your designs for burns?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Bill - and all!

Just bought a dado stack. Dad bought himself a ladder so I figured the least I could do is help him cut dado's for a church project. Yeesh it's a long week. going to HF for some motion detectors after work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, do you have a light by your back door that you can change out for one with a motion sensor. That would go a long way toward scaring someone off. I had a motion sensor on my driveway at one time, but it would go off any time the wind blew.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright and sunny out today. And should be warm by our standards today. Maybe in the mid 20's later.



> Mark, did you say which router brand you bought?
> Another question…do use Inkscape to prepare your designs for burns?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I use paint in windows most of the time for the designs and save them as a jpg file. Easy to edit and change names, numbers etc. My cribbage board designs are done in Auto Cad then saved as a jpg as my laser will not read the dwg files.

I got the JessEm's Pow-R-Tek Router with Remote Control. It is comparable to the big Porter Cable motor that a lot of folks use. JessEm is who makes the Incra lift that I have. Will be nice to have the switch and variable speed control accessible easily.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, do you have a light by your back door that you can change out for one with a motion sensor. That would go a long way toward scaring someone off. I had a motion sensor on my driveway at one time, but it would go off any time the wind blew.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, we do actually, but that's the motion light that keeps going out when we have a hard rain that I'd like the electrical company to fix permenantly so it quits going out. Dad and I may give it a go this weekend with a more expensive light (I was putting in a $15 light - will be upgrading to a $50 light).


----------



## rhybeka

what do you guys usually use for your sacrificial TS fences? MDF? 3/4" Ply? something else?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you're talking about something to use for making a rabbet, I use a piece of oak 3/4 plywood and clamp it to my fence. It was just something laying around. Mdf or plywood will work as well as the other.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a nice setup, Mark. I like the separate speed control and switch. I hooked my PC 6518 to a foot switch. But, I still have to reach the router to change speeds. 
Is your lift a Jessem? 
I can't remember…do you use T2 laser?


----------



## bandit571

Used a 3/4" x 3" x 24" for the fence on the old #113 tablesaw….

Walked down to the shop…grrr, 2 coats and still no colour….plywood isn't sealed…I suspect there is more colour on the inside of the case, than the outside….Added a bit of dark walnut to the stain…one coat….still trying to go light…added a thin wash of Poly, and yet another coat….

Noticed the back of the case, that used the same plywood sheet as these troublesome side panels….there WAS a strip of colour across the top edge…where I had also stained the edge of the top….was no longer stained…Hmmmmm.

waiting around a bit, to see how the latest attempt turns out …..may just add a coat of poly to everything…and call this done…


----------



## Festus56

Anxious to get it all done and try it out. Need to mount the switch box and install the new dust collection box and it is ready.

My lift is an INCRA Mast-R-Lift that is made by JessEm for Rockler. The manual that came with it is all JessEm. Basically the only difference is the plates on mine are magnetic instead of turner to lock down.

I am one of the few that got Benbox to work right. Keep thinking if it ever quits I would get T2 but so far so good.


----------



## Festus56

Bandit it sounds like some plywood I have got here. Not sure if one side has different glue for the veneer or if it is an entirely different wood veneer. Even the laser does not burn the same on both sides.


----------



## Gene01

Not sure if T2 will take JPG files. After languishing for a couple years, I finally sat down and worked the bugs out of my laser. Now, I'm trying to find a simple way to import graphics the T2 will recognize.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is peculiar Bandit. Never seen anything like it. Gel stain would probably work.


----------



## Festus56

Marty and Bill are probably the experts using T2. I only played with the free version a few minutes a long time ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm no expert. Marty has had to help me on several occasions.

I had a young guy contact me this morning about buying a small amount of walnut. He said 5 or 10 bf. When I looked at his Facebook page, which I always do before I reply to people on Marketplace, I saw that he makes and sells trout fishing nets. I suggested that we trade and he liked that idea. He took a slab of walnut with some crotch figure for handles, plus a piece of red oak burl. I got a neat net and $15.


----------



## bandit571

Just checked on the panels….dang things are sponges…even with a coat of poly. Added another wash of colour…will see….about ready to just varnish the dang thing, and call it done…

having a little snow shower come through town….

They are out marking the ground, as it looks like new gas lines and meters are coming to this street…Means I might lose that gas meter in the basement…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…calling this thing done, waiting one the first coat of poly to dry….









Front view..









Troublesome side…one panel was still try to lighten up..









Top is looking good, though….may just post as "Project" 









This end seems to have settled down…just the one panel on the other side…









Waiting on the varnish to dry….to see about a second coat…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks a lot better Bandit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not checked in here much lately. Really busy with the wife and the swap. Bill, you made a great deal on that net! Looks good. Bandit, your dresser is awesome. I like it a lot. Becky, I hope you get your tools back and whoever took them is caught. Monty, love that groundhog.

Anyone interested, the wife is on radiation treatment #11 tomorrow out of 16. An hour and a half drive each way but worth it.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, best wishes to your wife. I know thats a real ordeal for her. And, you too.

The chest looks great, Bandit. I might have painted those panels. Glad you got them as nice as the are.

Bill, you made out.

I think I may have figured it out, Mark. It doesn't take much smarts to sand. I'm good at sanding. Computer stuff…not so much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, best wishes for both of you.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff…. best wishes and a prayer for the Mrs. to have a complete recovery.

I did the deed …









What a mess. Who was it that said to slather on the glue. If I didn't use wax paper the arm rest would be permanently bonded to the form, and the form to the bench.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, prayers for your wife and you. As the caregiver, you can go through a lot also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, when I glued my rocking chair parts, I waxed the form so the parts would not stick.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, BillM! Make it a great one!

Jeff - Prayers offered for you and your wife.

Charles - Sorry to hear about your associate's passing.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday to Bill and Don both. Great people both.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday to my favorite birthday sharing friend, Don.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Bill and Don!!


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday….ya old farts….

Morning to ya….13 degrees outside, and wind speed to match….might reach 22 degrees for a high..lots of sunshine , outside…

Went back to the shop late last night ( laundry Detail) and I am beginning to think a Gremlin is down there, wiping off the colour on that one panel….because it was clear, again…...fed up, I grabbed a can of "Kona" stain, and gave it a heavy coat. Also, 1/2 the varnish on the top was missing?

Haven't ventured to the shop this morning…yet.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Happy Birthday Birthday to you two.

Well darn it, Bandit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy birthday Bill and Don! Go out and celebrate tonight!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My celebrating tonight will have to be rather subdued, as I'm at work until Friday. We'll celebrate on Saturday when we go,out with fami,y and friends.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday to Bill & Don…. the birthday bro-mance boys :^p

Machinery sales reps on site this a.m. They made a very good impression. I hope we're going in the right direction with this, as it's hard to predict the future… but in general we need to buy the machines we're going to need tomorrow, and not just what we need today…. and we are growing.


----------



## rhybeka

Lots of birthdays today! Happy Birthday guys!

@Matt always an important part to remember! ....Which is why I bought three ZCI's instead of just one  

hopefully it will warm up enough for me to be in the shop tonight/tomorrow to get some more clean up done and work on the miter saw stand. I think I might be on dog duty tonight though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday gents


----------



## firefighterontheside

The comedians here at the firehouse were joking about how old I was this morning, so the chief went to the store and bought a cake. Icing says 57. Candles say 50. Either way, I appreciated it. I'm 45.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I'm no expert. Marty has had to help me on several occasions.
> 
> I had a young guy contact me this morning about buying a small amount of walnut. He said 5 or 10 bf. When I looked at his Facebook page, which I always do before I reply to people on Marketplace, I saw that he makes and sells trout fishing nets. I suggested that we trade and he liked that idea. He took a slab of walnut with some crotch figure for handles, plus a piece of red oak burl. I got a neat net and $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, we need to go fishing. Montauk is my favorite for parks. Nice net.


----------



## bandit571

May take a week off….before the next project gets started…Have to pull an inventory of the "leftovers" and see what can be cobbled up…

may throw what is left of that funny plywood away….or save for places it won't be seen….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mine too Mike. Much prefer Montauk to Bennett. There's some nice places with wild trout that I've had good luck at too.


----------



## mojapitt

Renting a garden tiller for Saturday morning. First safety warning humored me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunny day here. Will be the first day above freezing for over a month. Maybe get rid of some ice on the streets finally.

A couple leather projects on the bench to work on today. Big bootjack order is done so will get back to the table saw/router under table cabinet.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. either way, the top of the hill is in sight :^p

I took the arm out of the form and clamps last night, joined the curved sides and scraped the top and bottom a little.
The wax paper wound up doing a very good job afterall and nothing was stuck.

I'm going to declare my first attempt at bending to be "mostly" successful. The "spring-back" was only about 1/8" at each end, and it doesn't take that much force to bring it back into compliance.










But it turns out that I didn't get the back side of the laminations closed all the way and I have a unsightly gap.










Because I clamped the form to the edge of my bench I couldn't clamp along both edges, but I planned for this by adding clamp cut outs to the form. But I only put the two of these in and it didn't allow even pressure along the length. So in between the pockets I used a parallel clamp with a caul, but this didn't impart enough force on the back edge to close it all the way.

I stuck a feeler gage in the gaps and they appear to be ~1/8" deep. Since I need to cut a curved profile in these That tapers from 5.5" to 3.5", the gap might disapear…. But if I cut the profile on the side with the gap and it doesn't disappear that's now the most visable outside edge, and any any attempt to fill it may look bad when finish is applied.


----------



## rhybeka

I can't wait until it's shop time again and I can make all kinds of mistakes to grump about.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, of course you don't operate a tiller indoors, because of the carbon monoxide.

Thanks Matt. Bummer about the gap. I hate to say it, but it may be the glue that's keeping your feelers from going in any further.


----------



## Gene01

Thats a rotten shame, Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

> I hate to say it, but it may be the glue that's keeping your feelers from going in any further.
> - firefighterontheside


Yup… but it does close up at some point, as the opposite side is tight and the clamp reached out to just beyond the middle.

Wood dough? Sawdust and wood glue mixed? Or maybe and inlay? If I cut the curve on this sufrace an inlay would be tricky (compound curve). I made a mylar template for the top view profile today, so I can trace than onto the bent arm and muster up my currage to go hack it up on the band saw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Monte, of course you don't operate a tiller indoors, because of the carbon monoxide.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I have a TroyBilt horse tiller and I'm pretty sure if you operated it inside, when (not if) it got away from you it would make it's way outside independent of what it had to go through!


----------



## bandit571

All depends on how deep the shag carpet is….


----------



## rhybeka

Ya'll are quiet. Morning! Happy Friday  Hoping for some shop time this weekend. Dad is coming over to help put a gutter on the front of the shop. I still have to figure out how to cut the dado slot with the splitter on it.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Friday.
Installing a more powerful range extender for a more reliable wifi connection in the shop. Cheaper than a new router.
Might get some wood sawed for boxes.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Scraps, shavings and sawdust from the last project have been taken to the fire pit….shop trashcan is now empty, and ready for the next project. Taking a week off from the shop…

After today, weather is supposed to start warming up…40s for the highs…might even reach the 50s, next week?

Guess we are going to go shopping for a new firepit….last one is just about shot…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beautiful day here already. Big fluffy snow flakes are falling with no wind. The dog is at the front door watching the snow with a steady wagging of the tail.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Home again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today was knifed tool maintenance day. The knives in my jointer were nicked, so I ordered new ones from holbren and took old ones out. Not gonna get those sharpened, because I think they were junk. Changed knives out in planer and now have 2 sets ready to go for sharpening. I also ordered all new filters for my tractor, but that's not really woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Today was Sherri's funeral. Her children worked very to be a celebration of life. Still tough to see a lot of grown men crying.


----------



## bandit571

New firepit has been bought. Also bought some "plumbing supplies"...

10' of 3/4" Schedule 40 PVC pipe. a pair of 90 degree elbows, a end cap, and an adapter to attach a garden hose, and the cleaner and glue. Details when I get it cobbled together….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Celebration of life is a great thing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 10 of 3/4" Schedule 40 PVC pipe. a pair of 90 degree elbows, a end cap, and an adapter to attach a garden hose, and the cleaner and glue. Details when I get it cobbled together….
> 
> - bandit571


Setting up a trap to drown a noisy neighbor??


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a warm day yesterday. Got up to 37° and started melting some ice and settled the snow some. Cooled off to the low 20's overnight and light snow showers. Maybe a half inch. Should get up near 32° later they say. The next 3 days should be sunny and warm again so maybe we can at least get the streets cleaned up a bit.

I need a set up like that for our house Bandit. Maybe a bigger one also that will work with the leaf blower to clean leaves in the fall. A lot easier than getting it done from the top. Not as comfortable running around on roofs as I used to be.

Gaining some on the storage cabinet for under the saw table. Finally got the router bit storage part figured out. Will have at least twice as much room as my old set up. Hope to have pictures by this evening.


----------



## bandit571

That strange plywood, that would not take a stain? Had an extra label on it…...it is called "RevolutionPly"by Patriot Timber….and has a "moisture Shield Coating" yep…a primer…..grrrrrrr.

1st breakfast of pills and donuts is done…waiting on the Boss to finish her coffee…then we'll see how the day goes…


----------



## ssnvet

Saturday is Skipper's most favoritest day of the week. Fire is going. Coffee brewing and shop heaters on


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used the same stuff bandit, but I was painting it. It doesn't look much different from one side to the other, but one side is primed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you guys seen this crazy thing from Makita? It's a miter saw with a little table saw on top that uses the top of the same blade.


----------



## bandit571

Estate sale this morning…spent $21….mostly on a saw..









To replace the all metal Craftsman I broke a while back….the $1?









To clean up the saw marka, of course….They are also sitting on a piece of that "Primered" plywood…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, that looks scary as he**.


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Gene, that looks like an amputation waiting to happen


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I am with Gene, that looks like an amputation waiting to happen
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Gene01

My sense of adventure resides right along side my sense of self preservation. Didn't used to but, now I'm much older. I haven't gotten any smarter. I've just run out of stupid things to do.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, did the gap disappear? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bandit571

After much debate..as to where the chester drawers was going to go….finally had it hauled upstairs. Boss has cleared a spot in the Dining Room….and for some strange reason…it looks right at home there….IF I get better lighting tomorrow…I may get a picture or two….

Thinking the next project MIGHT be a 5 shelf bookcase Craig has been wanting….and maybe a small project or two after that….Have been taking a week or two off fro the shop…


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, a little info on the metal chamfer guide. No worries about catching the iron on it?


----------



## ssnvet

Yes. When I cut the curved taper on the bandsaw it was gone


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, a little info on the metal chamfer guide. No worries about catching the iron on it?
> - theoldfart


I only used it as a guide to set up. Once I had the angle I set it aside and planed the end grain chamfer free hand










One down, one to go


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I saw this and just am amazed at what they come up with.


----------



## Gene01

Great recovery on the arm rest, Matt. Those slat spacers are a pain, aren't they?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. No clear toilet for me. Hard water would stain it.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning all. No clear toilet for me. Hard water would stain it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hard water is not my only concern


----------



## bandit571

39 windy degrees outside…might reach the 40s for today….kind of overcast, and dreary…..and muddy..

Was good thing Chester Drawers was hauled up from the shop yesterday….Dungeon Creek was in effect..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hard water is not my only concern
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFL


----------



## diverlloyd

That would be for the guest only bathroom. Shame them in not using your facilities.

I cleaned table saw blades today while changing the oil in my wife's car and fixing the battery cables in my F.I.L.'s truck. When do you all sharpen your table saw blades?They all felt pretty sharp but I have a bunch of hard maple I'm going to cut up so I'm just just getting prepped before hand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's dark this morning.
Going to guy buy this steel outdoor cabinet for my sawmill stuff. Hope to keep all of my stuff in there. Maybe even chainsaw and gas. Gotta see how water tight it's gonna be.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> When do you all sharpen your table saw blades?They all felt pretty sharp but I have a bunch of hard maple I m going to cut up so I m just just getting prepped before hand.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I sharpen mine when they start to require a little too much effort pushing wood through the saw. I don't wait until I see burning or diminished cut quality and I'm almost always using a full kerf blade which can help stability with less than perfect teeth. They still feel pretty sharp when they come off the saw, in fact to the careful touch they feel very much the same as a blade that's just been sharpened but worlds different when actually cutting wood, especially thicker hardwood.


----------



## Gene01

+1 to bigblock's suggestion.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all….

Little project for the Kitchen coming up….might be able to get rid of some off the leftover Pine boards…


----------



## diverlloyd

I guess after I make a pie(sour orange)for today I will go out and get the blades then hone them up a bit.


----------



## Gene01

> I guess after I make a pie(sour orange)for today I will go out and get the blades then hone them up a bit.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Time constraints, lazyness and lack of the right tooling means mine get sent out. The operative word is lazyness, though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I'm just going to give them a couple strokes with a diamond hone not sure what grit to use though. The pie is done and cooling so I can't eat it for another 3 hours. I really want to know how it tastes so I can decide on a topping cool whip with and with out some orange zest ,a small layer of meringue again with and with out zest or will it stand all in its own. I'm excite when it's a pie I have never tried.


----------



## diverlloyd

I recommend the pie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My new knives for the jointer came today, but I had no time to put them in. They look good, shiny.
I'd like to have a tormek or other sharpener, but I'm not sure I ever will. I'll just keep employing a sharpening guy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> My new knives for the jointer came today, but I had no time to put them in. They look good, shiny.
> I d like to have a tormek or other sharpener, but I m not sure I ever will. I ll just keep employing a sharpening guy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Let us know how it goes-I've heard getting jointer knives aligned properly can be a real pain…...


----------



## Gene01

Here's what I used before I gave mine away.









Rockler sells them.https://www.rockler.com/rockler-magnetic-jointer-jig?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content={adtype}&utm_campaign=PL&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Shopping%20-%20Woodworking%20Jigs&msclkid=f11b1a8cf1c719416abc460bf3d41d43


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is tricky. Hopefully this,jointer is easier than my old one. This one has little adjustment screws in the bottom to raise or lower the knife. Hopefully that helps. I use a method where you set a small square on its edge and rotate the cutter by hand. Set the height so that the square gets dragged about 1/4" as you turn the cutter. Set each knife that way and then set the outfeed exactly the same height as cutters.


----------



## Festus56

> My new knives for the jointer came today, but I had no time to put them in. They look good, shiny.
> I d like to have a tormek or other sharpener, but I m not sure I ever will. I ll just keep employing a sharpening guy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill you could send them to me for sharpening. I haven't had as many to do since Monte left the country.


----------



## bandit571

Had an afternoon walk-about….and hit 4 stores….almost bought a Fay style brace….don't really need another brace in the shop…maybe have found a place to start selling those boxes I make….taking one back to the store later this week…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Mark…...maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Was checking the teeth on this mean looking blade…









Supposed to be 18 teeth…..found 2 missing carbide teeth….replaced the blade with a brand new 24 tooth blade, we'll see how it goes…threw the old blade into the trash.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, everyone must be at work…..

Morning to ya. Not much wind..outside or on this site….did I miss Breakfast?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! just thought I'd say hey  my projects list seems to be growing in leaps and bounds and nothing is falling off….

miter saw stand is almost done -just one more wing and some possible shimming on the saw (maybe)


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit, Let's see some of your boxes.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill. I saved a bunch of space and time by getting rid of the jointer. I hadn't needed it for a long time so, out it went. A decent rip blade does a good job. If necessary, there's always the big router table or planer. And, I never did use the jointer for flattening. That's all done with the planer and a sled.


----------



## bandit571

Cherry panels/Walnut frames and lid..









Maple Box…









I think that will do, for a start…



> Hey Bandit, Let s see some of your boxes.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit. I like the raised panels and the maple one is a real eye catcher. Both ought to sell. 
Can you share the dimensions? They look to be pretty big.


----------



## bandit571

they are just over 9" tall…front to back they are around 10"....width is around.,,14" or so….maple one is a tad smaller, all depends one what lumber I have to work with…still trying to decide on a price….


----------



## DanKrager

Good luck with the pricing on those beautiful boxes, Bandit. So much depends on the mood of the market and timing. You could no doubt get a higher price in front of Christmas, and that fancy figure should get considerably more than the other.

Of course, you have to decide what you want for them, but it sometimes helps to put a value on material (even if it's waste) and how much you would like to have for your skilled labor. Sure, it's a labor of love, but if you underprice it, people won't value it just because of the low price. Over price it and you might be surprised how quickly it sells. Handmade has marketing clout. If you take them to a craft show, it helps to have a regular place to be so people can find you again or be reminded that they lost out last time… 

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Pricing our work…well mine anyway…. is easy. I price it at the price I want. If it sells, great. If it doesn't…well, thats one less Christmas or birthday present to worry about.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…busy day….even worked up a sweat….

Talked with the store owner….she is thinking around $150 per box, or so…still working out the details..

Brand new FirePit has been assembled, ready for business….

3 pieces of scrap Pine..= ...a shelf above the Kitchen sink, notched to fit around the window sill, and the backsplash, nothing real fancy…just countersunk screws on the ends….two legs have a cutaway front…Boss can paint it whatever she wants, Film when the sink is empty.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, new firepit..









Kind of muddy out there….and..









A Sink Shelf….notched around the backsplash…..curvy legs…









And, notched around the window sill….Just 3 screws, and a bead of glue. Boss can paint it…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles found a new spot to pick on….thumb and index finger on the left hand cramped up into a tight fist….

Supposed to be into the 50s today….60s tomorrow with Thunderstorms….We did see a couple Robins the other day….Liar Birds.


----------



## ssnvet

The board of directors has approved our panel shop equipment upgrade plan…. to the tune of $250K

The new CNC router is a Giben G4 full-auto line (see min. 3:30 for the table sweep and re-load). It has an 18 HP, 24,000 rpm spindle, twin 10 HP vacuum pumps, 1,000 ipm cutting speeds, 8 position gantry mounted automatic tool changing carousel, and a 5×5 drill head. It also has auto-sheet loading via. scissors table and vacuum cups, and auto parts rake/table sweep that offloades the parts and scrap onto a conveyor table.

The panles saw is an rear-fed, auto-loading Giben Icon Fast sized to handle 10' sheets. The software allows us to load a full lift of plywood and optimize/cut multiple jobs in one program, with the display telling the operator what parts are being cut at any point in time and automatically printing the appropriate label as it pops them out.

I have to confess that I'm more than a bit apprehensive about recommending this purchase, as they put more weight on my input than I expected. And that means you-know-who will be the one they point their finger at if things don't work out as planned. But at the end of the day, this machinery will equip us very well in support of our 10 year plan to grow the company some 50%.

Our little engineering crew is really going to have to up our game, as there's a lot more that goes into programing for these more automated machines.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, sounds like a good deal with that store. 
If it's too mucky for the fire pit to sit level, you could always use that piece of the carton. 
Hope Uncle charles vacates the scene quickly.

Gonna burn my first laser design today. Got the fire dpt. On speed dial.

W o w Matt. Sounds like you got some fun ahead of ya.


----------



## Cricket

I took a picture of burl and played with it in my image editor.










I always see so many different things in this stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks kinda like an ultra-sound


----------



## t3steve

Has anyone added a Stumpy incramental positioner (mating threaded rods) to a Accu Fence or Biesemeyer?


----------



## ssnvet

> Has anyone added a Stumpy incramental positioner (mating threaded rods) to a Accu Fence or Biesemeyer
> - t3steve


That's an interesting idea. But the Biesemey isn't "constrained" untill you lock it down. Not only does it float freely left to right, but it will also pivot slightly when the lock is released.


----------



## t3steve

I was thinking of adding a threaded rod to the rail using the Stumpy method and attaching the interlocking rod piece to the fence, then having a cam or clamp to mate them and then use the regular clamp to lock down the fence.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife's uncle Joe, died of cancer yesterday. He was a USMC combat veterine who did two tours in Nam and was at Khe Sanh for the duration of the 100 day siege (I only know about this as he was interviewed and quoted in a historical book about the battle… he NEVER spoke of the war).

Joe, sadly, came home burdoned with many "ghosts" and was an emotionally damaged man. He didn't let people (outside of his fellow Viet Nam vets) get close to him and struggled with an extremely volitile temper. The first time I met him was when I became engaged, and he pulled me aside and warned me that if I ever f'd over his niece he'd kill me. (He made his point very clear and I knew that he meant it.) On good days he was a very jolly, happy-go-lucky guy, who was easy to love… but anything that involved any degree of stress (employment, relationships, etc…) seemed too hard for him and he avoided family members that loved him, even (especially?) on holidays.

In more recent years, he lived in China and taught English (with his "wicked Bahd" Boston accent). He also went back to Viet Nam and met and embraced Vietnamese veterans from the war. He had no hatred or animosity towards them, but felt like they too were his brothers.

Now he can rest in peace.


----------



## CFrye

RIP Uncle Joe. Hugs and prayers for the family.
Cool image, Cricket!


----------



## ssnvet

> I was thinking of adding a threaded rod to the rail using the Stumpy method and attaching the interlocking rod piece to the fence, then having a cam or clamp to mate them and then use the regular clamp to lock down the fence.
> - t3steve


It might work out well, probably depends how well you execute it. I can certainly apprciate how nice it would be to not rely upon the "calibrated bump" technique.

Here's an interesting option









 
And another one


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences.


----------



## CFrye

Cricket, maybe add some of your images to Shipwright's Arty Woodworking Photos thread?


----------



## ssnvet

and this one is on a UniFence










1/16" seems a little course though. I'd go with a fine thread screw. Maybe 3/8-32


----------



## ssnvet

Or for $110, you could save a lot of hasel and put a Wixey on it.


----------



## t3steve

I Like this one, I'll have to mock it up on my Accu Fence.



> and this one is on a UniFence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/16" seems a little course though. I d go with a fine thread screw. Maybe 3/8-32
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


1've never set my fence to smaller increment (plans usually don't give a measurement of 5 1/32" for example) but could by giving the threaded rod a half turn for 1/32"


----------



## ssnvet

> 1 ve never set my fence to smaller increment (plans usually don t give a measurement of 5 1/32" for example) but could by giving the threaded rod a halve turn for 1/32"
> - t3steve


I don't think the issue is when your cutting to a number, but rather is when the number doesn't fit and you want to make a very miniscule adjustment to it, without snapping over to the next thread.


----------



## ksSlim

Hand plane fix for over size. Shavings into the fireplace / stove / or fire pit.


----------



## t3steve

Rotate the treaded rod nut to the corner or flat for 12 precise increments , easy 1/192 of an inch.


----------



## t3steve

I think the best expected runout for the blade is about 0.005" or 1/192"


----------



## DanKrager

I did this many years ago:


















Works slick, but I like the half nut closer as some of these other ideas show. it's a 3/8-16 thread with a crank on the right end that can easily get micrometer adjustments without backlash.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, Sorry to hear about the wife's uncle Joe. Sounds like he and his family paid a high price for his time in service.


----------



## Gene01

Condolences, Matt.


----------



## diverlloyd

America needs better after service care for our vets.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Steve, I looked to see where you where and it seems you are out of nowhere, which is unfortunate, cuz I have a Biesemeyer Fence that needs a new home… or maybe it's a Delta… anyways, it's taking up space in my shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, you know yer way around a camera…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone else… Carry on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and Bill, yer hair looks nice…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm milling ash in the high winds tomorrow. Anyone who thinks it sounds fun come on over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty…...wait…..what?


----------



## mojapitt

I really would like to come help Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I'm milling ash in the high winds tomorrow. Anyone who thinks it sounds fun come on over.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would but I gotta paint a kitchen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My youngest son, James, for those of you that have met him, has been helping me with this in-law project next door. He has chosen to acquire the flu rather than helping me this week, so I've been taken it sleazy and enjoying the outdoors this week while he's laying in bed…..


----------



## t3steve

I get the hint, I edited my profile 


> Steve, I looked to see where you where and it seems you are out of nowhere, which is unfortunate, cuz I have a Biesemeyer Fence that needs a new home… or maybe it s a Delta… anyways, it s taking up space in my shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## bandit571

Boss picked up a plastic Storage container for the back porch…..instructions to assemble it were a wordless JOKE….so, now that the POS is together, and I have worked up way too much of a sweat…time for a finger and a half of Dullamore Dew….because I've earned it..

Friday morning, I get the finger poked again..after that? May go on a Road trip…there is even a garage sale to check out….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cali is a pretty fair distance from Martysville.


----------



## ssnvet

> America needs better after service care for our vets.
> - diverlloyd


I certainly don't disagree. Yet even so, there are some things that just can't be fixed short of a miracle. Fortunately I believe in miracles


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Mid 50s around here…may get into the high 60s, and a Thunderstorm later….windier than a Senator…..

Saw Mill Creek is trying to force people to either pay to play, or…stay away…..even just a visitor can't check it out, until they pay to join…...I haven't time to worry about them, any more…..


----------



## Gene01

Left those guys long ago. There's better places to hang out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's too bad about SMC, I used to google stuff every once in a while and something might have been discussed there that hasn't been here and I could quickly check whatever it was curious about. Oh well, more information to be shared here then. Cricket and the owners have done a fantastic job of keeping the content well presented and FREE!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I guess the SMC crew that thinks they rule the place gets to pay to rule. I tried that site out and thought it was a crappy site.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here but cloudy. Was supposed to get part of the so called boom cyclone but we just had a little shower last night. Will get to the upper 30's and some sun today and into the 40's the next few days.

You folks in the path of the storm stay safe. Hear there has already been some tornadoes. Maybe some in Marty's area.

Finally got my cabinet done for under the saw extension. Need to get some pictures now. Been fighting a cold for several days and yesterday did not even leave the house. Took some cold medicine and just rested. Finally feel pretty decent today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just windy here, but very windy at that. Milled ash for a few hours and I think all the sawdust went in my face at least once.


----------



## bandit571

Well, now have some smelly, sticky, purple fingers…









Had to attach one end to a pipe…









To attach this to the pipe..









Then, at the other end of the 9' pipe..









Build this complicated assembly….then drill a few small holes..









Into the end cap. So, now I can clean the downspout's gutters out, while standing safely on the ground…just turn the water hose on full blast, and blast the junk out of the gutter….glue cost more than the rest of the parts combined. 









May add some "grip-tape " for a handle?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

I like SMC well enough, as there are some good discussions that pop up in Google searches there, but the traffic level and participation seems to be way off in the last year or so. Pay to play? whatever…. ain't signing up for that.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm reverse engineering something for the shop from a set of pics on-line and attempting to fabricate it in the machine shop. I'd buy it if I could, but they are long out of production.

Here's the screen shot from Solid Works










Anybody want to guess what it's going to be when I'm done with it.


----------



## ssnvet

Finished the first component and will test fit tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## ssnvet

Nothing like a good mystery,
Think Table saw accessory.


----------



## Festus56

> I haven't the foggiest.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Same here Bill but it is the nicest one of them I have ever seen!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, don't forget to encapsulate it in prefabulated amulite and make sure you check the dingle arm to correct for side fumbling!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Riving knife retrofit?


----------



## Gene01

What Mike said. Especially the last part.


----------



## gmaffPappy

Hello all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Splitter with mounting for blade guard.


----------



## mojapitt

Pappy, thanks for stopping by. Sit and talk a spell.


----------



## Gene01

First laser burn. On a scrap of BB. It took 127 minutes. Longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Festus56

Here is the view when I step in the shop. Finally done and everything working as I wanted. Have a lot of room for more router bits and they are easier to get to than the old setup.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Gene, these little lasers will teach you patience. I usually just come and check on it every few minutes.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, I had to try that nickel trick….. I don't know when my table saw was built. It's a Delta 10. I put five nickels on the thing fired it up, and they all stayed in place…... I really didn't think that would happen….


----------



## ssnvet

Great looking setup Mark. I'm green with envy.

Yeti and Bill will have to split the prize. I'll post more pics tomorrow. I test fit the mounting plate tonight and it fits quite well


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, what saw is it going on? I only have the original huge splitter for my Unisaw as a result I don't use it and of the two kickbacks I've had, at least one of them could have been prevented with a riving knife style splitter. I know someone was working on a true blade following riving knife retrofit for the Unisaw but it was complicated and as a kit, likely to be very expensive.


----------



## Festus56

Bob, Maybe I should try 5 at once. Never thought of that.

Thanks Matt. I am sure enjoying the accuracy, power and convenience of everything not scattered around the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Yeti. I refurbed an old Jet CTAS cabinet saw. I have never used the 10 lbs. monstrosity factory blade gaurd, and aside from using a Gripper, I go naked.

Beisemyer used to make quick change retrofit splitters, but they were discontinued long ago. So I'm mimicking that design, but matching the geometry from the factory blade gaurd.

It should work a lot like a Shark Gaurd when it's all done


----------



## rhybeka

Very cool, Mark!

that's a great idea, Matt!


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark and Matt both projects look very useful and well done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, is the cabinet attached to the table extension and provides support so that you can remove the legs? That's what I intend to do.

Matt, I can't really accept my half of the prize. Yeti let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## ssnvet

Parts from the old blade gaurd.. which was huge and connected both inside and at the rear of the saw. I'm not re-using any of this, but it was good for getting geometry to design the new gaurd.










Here's the complete model (I hid the splitter for the teaser)









And here's the Biesemyer design I'm using for inspiration.









And here's the Shark Gaurd system.










Shark Gaurd makes a splitter for the newer Jet JTAS model, but has no way to know if it would work on my old CTAS model.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute there's a prize??

For what a shark guard costs, they should be able to tell you if it will fit your saw. Perhaps they send you one in exchange for letting them know how/if it fits.


----------



## ssnvet

This (like most of my projects) has been brewing for a few years.

I had communicated with Shark Gaurd a couple times and the owner, while super helpful, had no way of knowing for sure. I had no illusions about anybody making new blade gaurds for 40 year old, long discontinued saws, and at the time I didn't want to deal with modifying or returning anything.

I attempted to pick up the coversation again, but learned that the owner passed away recently and his son, (also quick to respond and helpful) is wrapping his head around making a go of the business, so I didn't want to embroil him into my old saw upgrade, though I may still buy their plexiglass shield and mount it to my custom splitter.

As with most of these projects, I do them becasue I like the challenge and experience I get in both design and fabrication. And I hope to have a superior product that does just what I want it to do when I'm done.


----------



## Festus56

Bill the cabinet is not attached to the saw. With the 52" fence I still have the legs in use. It would be easy to make the cabinet support the table when the base is lowered though. Still working on that idea as the legs are not very stable.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy on your new video why not just take the front bar out of the lathe mobile base? It's already bolted to the legs and the back bar should hold it from spreading. Which I don't think it would do anyways.


----------



## bandit571

Playing in the shop, today…









Trying to get these 4 boards to match each other…the get glue on me fingers, again..









And again..









have a bunch of thin boards, might see what I can cobble up…









we'll see…just scraps of Ash..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

It is, Mark and, same to you. We're in Tucson for the weekend. It's gonna be a nice warm few days. 73° today and 78° when we leave on Monday. It'll be 65° At home when we get back. Winter is finally over for us….I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful day here. Just tilled the wife's garden. Now moving dirt for planters. I will buy the beer if anyone wants to help.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya! Nice bright and partly cloudy St. Patrick's Day….

Uncle Charles hit both calves this morning…..big bruise from where the van's door tried to poke through my jeans..

We'll see how the day goes….


----------



## Festus56

Should be mid 40's today and mostly sunshine. Going to keep warming up, maybe up to the 60's next week. All the flooding problems are going to get worse. The big snowpack has not even started to melt yet. Think spring is here too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The river where I work is coming up. We may have roads under water in a week. The trend is for higher too. Hope it isn't like the flood of 93, but it may be.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Haven't done a dang thing all day…..for some reason, I thought today was Sunday…

Legs are still too sore….stairs are a problem, at the moment….


----------



## Festus56

Looking good there Matt. Is that the first one?


----------



## bandit571

All the cardboard has been sent to the firepit….first time for the brand new Firepit…May have been just enough fun for today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beautiful day here. Just tilled the wife's garden. Now moving dirt for planters. I will buy the beer if anyone wants to help.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


'lil early fer that, you must be new to this part of the country…..


----------



## bandit571

One of the two glued up panels is out of the clamps….and sanded and planed flat on both faces….having issues with shaky hands….so the other panel will wait until tomorrow…..

want to pick a fight, tomorrow? Wear Orange…LOL ( battle of the Orange and the Green was how long ago?)


----------



## ssnvet

Arm #2 is in the clamps


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









The other glue up is still waiting around…









Managed to get a third panel into the clamps, though..









But, panel #4 might take a little more work…









Managed to make a mess on the floor, too..









Between running a few planes around on a piece of Pine….the Ash was making little brown curlies…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Bandit. I assume my Irish descendants were Catholic, but it's possible they were Protestant, which would mean wearing orange instead of green. Happy St Patrick's day everyone. May the luck of the Irish be upon ye.


----------



## Gene01

Supposedly, my ancestors were Welsh and Irish. But, who knows? My mom was Catholic. My biological father wasn't affiliated with anything….except a whiskey bottle. 
Beautiful day here in Tucson. 77° and sunny. Spring has sprung.


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought two 60" bessey k body clamps yesterday at auction for $40 no a bad deal I guess. I also wasn't greedy and shared the other clamps they had with another gentleman.

Happy st.pattys day.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, seemed to have slept in, this morning…..tis a fine morning….and the remains of the day to you all..


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy St. Patrick's Day from the O'Broussards! Don't hate on me for the cultural appropriation.

Need help identifying this tool a cousin of mine passed on to me, knowing of my love and caring for old tools. I suspect it's a tool used for pulling and keeping something tight, like barbed wire fence. The body is magnetic (could be cast or drop-forged iron). What say y'all?


----------



## mudflap4869

Don, that is exactly what it is. It clamps on to the wire and is attached to a come-along. I have one in the shop, and have used it many times over the years.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Mr. Flap!


----------



## Festus56

Good St. Patrick's Day Afternoon to All,

Not much wood working today. Finally nice enough outside I could work on my pickup. Had a new set of side bar steps for awhile now to replace the original ones that had broken brackets. Installation complete and now Jamie is happy as she can get in easier. Passenger side one has been missing for over a year so guess it was time.


----------



## bandit571

Gone from muddy ground to snow covered, back to mud, and now back to an inch of snow on the ground….since noon today. hell with the beer ( green or otherwise) pass the Whiskey….


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. Top o' the Monday to you. managed a tad bit of shop time and worked on the miter saw stand this weekend. Still janky though :\ /sigh/ I'll get it figured one way.

@Matt that's sad to hear. I love my shark guard and Lee was always very helpful. I also just ordered ZCI inserts for my saw but haven't checked to make sure they fit. guess I should do that.

Busy day at work, and the wife is home sick with some stomach bug or something she picked up last night. made for a rough nights sleep for both of us.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Monday Nubbers…. NOT!

St. Patty's Day "celebration" consisted of green Jello… kind of anti-climatic. It was a lot more fun when the kids were little, as they always pranked me with a "special" lunch (egg salad died green, etc…).

Re-sawed, planed, and sanded (to get rid of the snipe) the strips for the 2nd arm. Then glued it up on the form.
Popped the clamps on Sunday, joined the straight edge and and cut the curved edge on the BS and then sanded it out smooth. Ready for chamfers. Went a lot faster the second time around.

Did Gene's pocket hole trick, so I didn't have to only rely on a glue joint to end grain to keep the 1st arm secure, and then poppled the clamps on it.










This will get covered up by the corbel…. so I'm counting on you all to keep it secret.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…not a cloud in the sky, everything outside has a layer of white on it, including every tree branch.

Monday….about says it all….


----------



## mojapitt

Only white on our trees


----------



## bandit571

Have to watch walking around today….or you'll get hit by a tree thrown snowball..


















All will be "naked" by tomorrow…


----------



## Gene01

> Happy Monday Nubbers…. NOT!
> 
> St. Patty s Day "celebration" consisted of green Jello… kind of anti-climatic. It was a lot more fun when the kids were little, as they always pranked me with a "special" lunch (egg salad died green, etc…).
> 
> Re-sawed, planed, and sanded (to get rid of the snipe) the strips for the 2nd arm. Then glued it up on the form.
> Popped the clamps on Sunday, joined the straight edge and and cut the curved edge on the BS and then sanded it out smooth. Ready for chamfers. Went a lot faster the second time around.
> 
> Did Gene s pocket hole trick, so I didn t have to only rely on a glue joint to end grain to keep the 1st arm secure, and then poppled the clamps on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will get covered up by the corbel…. so I m counting on you all to keep it secret.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'll never tell.


----------



## diverlloyd

Awful quiet in stumpyland, must be some shop time happening.


----------



## bandit571

Nah…just being lazy…that "Monday" thing….may check on a glue up, that's about it….Tonic & Gin, to fight Uncle Charlie (horse) with after a while…


----------



## bandit571

In the movie Northwest Passage…..there was a recipe for "Panther Juice"....

Hot water, Rum in equal parts, large scoop of Brown Sugar, large scoop of Butter….mix thoroughly in a LARGE tankard…..bottoms up!.....might be good for what ails you….

Maybe a Pint of Brown Ale…from the Green Dragon, would be better?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit try one of these 
BBC
1oz baileys
1oz banana liqueur
1oz piña colada mix
1oz dark rum
1banana
5 cubes of ice

You can add some grated chocolate also if you like that kind of stuff. I had a couple dozen of them when I was in Grenada. They went down very smooth and considering I'm a straight liquor type person it was out of the box for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. It's been a busy day at work. Unwinding before I go to bed and repeat tomorrow. The good news is that my buddy with the farm has more logs ready for me. White oak and walnut for sure. He's gonna load my trailer on Sunday.

Bandit, as much as I love snow, I need it to dry out around here so I can get stuff done. You're gonna have to keep the snow over there. Cindy's going to Columbus in a few weeks for the annual hearing association convention.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, will the Missouri crest today? How close are you? 
The closest thing to a mixed drink for me is ice in my Scotch. Or, a bit of lime in Tecate.
It appears that tye snow is gone for the duration. 65° today and, climbing for the next few. But, March is fickle, around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, all I know is that the Meramec willcrest on the 22nd. That is affected by the Mississippi, as we are just a few miles up the meramec from the Mississippi. The Missouri comes into the Mississippi about 20 miles upstream from the meramec.


----------



## Gene01

Any flooding expected from the Meremac?


----------



## DonBroussard

I will be in Osage Beach, MO on March 31 for a few days. I called the hotel this morning and they told me that we shouldn't have any issues with flooding since we are coming up from the south. Looks like most of the flooding issues are in the northwest part of MO.

Matt-Your Morris chair is looking good. Are you making the cushions or farming that part out?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The Meremac is out of its banks in the Arnold area. The river road that runs along it from Hwy 21 to Interstate 55 is closed. All the low areas deemed flood plane around that area are inundated. It's not nearly as bad as 2017 when 21 was shut down at 141 and Jefferson County was practically an island.

Interstate 55 and 44 had water over the roads and they were closed. Lots of little creeks and streams were out of their banks too which closed a lot of local roads in '17 also. I can only imagine how bad it was for Bill and the rest of the emergency crews to get around.


----------



## bandit571

Tonic & Gin worked….no wake-up from Uncle Charlie….

Maybe after Lunch, I can wander to the shop?


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt-Your Morris chair is looking good. Are you making the cushions or farming that part out?
> - Don Broussard


I'm going to give it a go


----------



## ssnvet

Laid my wife's uncle Joe yo rest today. Military honors, fitting his honorable service.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Any flooding expected from the Meremac?
> 
> - Gene Howe


As Mike said, it's already at flood stage, but this is pretty minor flooding as it goes around here. Most things like homes that used to be in those areas have disappeared in the last 20 years of flooding. The current high prediction shouldn't have much more impact. The problem is that the forecast only takes into account the next 48 hours of weather forecast. With more melt water and spring rains, things are likely to get much worse.


----------



## bandit571

A wee bit of shop time today…before the battery in the camera died…









Chopped by hand….managed to do enough..









To get 2 corners dry fitted together….That be a lot of this sort of thing going on..









Along with the chisel work….might be enough, for one day? Also, lid is in the clamps..









Hiding back in a corner, to stay out of the way…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Folks….......

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but we had record breaking snow in February (4+ feet) followed by several inches of rain last week and today is the first noticeable change in the thaw…..meaning there is a butt load of water going down the Mighty Mississippi River in the next week or so…...

Been chopping ice for the last 2 weeks trying to prevent further basement flooding (sigh)......this was a killer winter. Hoping for the best to my friends off the Mississippi….

Otherwise a beautiful day here at nearly 50 degrees* (above) *zero…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. Good to hear from ya. I guess there can be too much of a good thing. You can keep that water. We don't need it.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh - stay high and dry you all.

Finally got the new compressor to the shop and plugged in to test. Comes up to pressure just fine. Issue is the release valve sounds like it's leaking even though it's keeping pressure. Most annoying sound EVER. And the valve is in a really bad spot. debating trying to fix it or taking it back.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully decide on table and chairs this weekend. Then back yard is ready.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a nice spot Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Y'all are invited


----------



## bigblockyeti

Skip the tale and chairs and get a hot tub instead.


----------



## rhybeka

very nice, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Inviting spot.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Matt. Shipping container art.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbahs…

Monte… I really like those type of porch umbrellas… the deck looks very inviting.

Major miscalculation on the new blade gaurd mounting base…. the saw blade hits it. I'm trying to salvage the part, but it's going to be close.


----------



## mojapitt

We're hoping to have folks coming to visit. Maybe some of y'all will pass through this area. I have little faith that I will ever see one of my family members to show up.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cardiac rehab on Monday. Might ner kilt me. Sore as a boil on Tuesday. Walked around wally world a couple of times trying to work it out. Drugs and still miserable all night. No sleep, and lots of must does all day today.


----------



## bandit571

Have to take the Boss to the store…back after awhile…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to Monte. We'll see. Someday?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, it takes a big scroll saw to do that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

New knives are now in the jointer. Easier than my old one, but still a PIA.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, it takes a big scroll saw to do that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not sure but, I think it's paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure Gene, but I think I can see where the floor inside meets the other wall.


----------



## Gene01

Aha…found another image. He started with a complete container and used a plasma torch.


----------



## bandit571

Looks a bit drafty, to me….headed for Bourbon Street?

Monte: We have a canopy similar to yours…been too windy around here to put it up….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We're hoping to have folks coming to visit. Maybe some of y'all will pass through this area. I have little faith that I will ever see one of my family members to show up.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We're all family…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to an auction Friday, bought another set of forks fer the Kubota, and a diamond plate truck box for the other truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

In the painting stages of the next door rehab and cabinet installations, we're gittin' close…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to stop on cabinet spraying yesterday due to my 80 gallon compressor not wanting to keep up with my HVLP gun… Um, something ain't right there. Repairs are made today and I'll try a test spray tomorrow…..


----------



## mojapitt

You're sure having a lot of fun up thar Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Went to an auction Friday, bought another set of forks fer the Kubota, and a diamond plate truck box for the other truck…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Clamp on forks or pin on?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been a few nice days here. All the way up to 58° and sunshine. Our snow is nearly all gone. Some in the shade and a bit of my snow piles left.

Got started on a couple more furniture pieces today. A garden bench and a sofa table form blue pine and log legs.

Yesterday I did not get much done in the shop. An old friend that drives truck called me in the morning. Said he was in town and had a small problem with his trailer. Told me to bring my camera and a cup of coffee for him. This was his problem Pulled away from a loading dock to make room for another truck about 100' and got stopped fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like a minor problem. I imagine he needed lots of coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

That's an unusual problem Mark. Did you fix it?


----------



## Festus56

> That's an unusual problem Mark. Did you fix it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


All I fixed was his coffee shortage.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, that would be a Dingledine Trucking Co. trailer…..before ODOT made them get rid of the bad trailers…

had a load of Limestone come into the dock I was working at…..they have to make a big circle, to get oriented to the dock openings…...halfway through the turn…tire comes off the trailer…and makes it to the dock before the driver has even started to back in…..with 48, 000 pounds of crushed Limestone…..


----------



## Gene01

05:30, still dark. Sitting on the patio with the first mug of ☕. Off in the distance, I hear five rapid gun shots. From where they came, nobody lives out there. Strange. Around dusk last evening, a pack of coyotes were yapping. Maybe, someone was firing at them. Dunno how they could see them, though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….thinking a Road Trip, this morning…...looks a bit rainy out there…we'll see.


----------



## diverlloyd

Night vision scope Gene. Some states allow their use for coyotes. I have heard of farmers using treble hooks hung 4-6' off the ground with meat on them. So the jump up and get hooked then the farmer finishes them off when the make noise. Kind of a inhumane way of doing it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all.

Mark…. I was afraid that was one of our trailers when I first looked :^p

Lloyd… I have an aquaintance who uses a night scope on them… up hear in Mainiac land, just about anything goes when it comes to yotes. Even the "flat landers" and MA transplants don't squak, once they are tired of their pets disappearing. How do you spell epedemic?

My spliiter mounting bracket has turned into a total fail…. even after I trimmed off ~0.120" I still have interference with the blade. I'm not sure how I managed to mess this up…. there looked like there was all kinds of room when I designed it….










Back to the drawing board


----------



## Gene01

Could be, DL. If so, the shooter must really hate coyotes. It's pretty rugged country over there. We take our Polaris over there for fun. But, not at night.


----------



## rhybeka

Well, it's Thursday… SO has left on her crafting retreat. Hopefully shop time at some point.


----------



## bigblockyeti

In SC we can shoot coyote and feral pigs at any time and nearly anywhere. I don't have a rifle that would work for either as in OH we couldn't shoot deer with anything other than a shot gun and a bunch of cash sunk into something I couldn't use but for a few critters didn't work for me. Life overall so far is much, much better in SC!


----------



## ssnvet

> in OH we couldn t shoot deer with anything other than a shot gun
> - bigblockyeti


I thought OH allowed pistol caliber rifles. A lever action in .357 is on my short list.


----------



## Gene01

My first burn. 8" X 6" . Took 128 minutes. I think a faster laser is needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bet you'll get it right the second time Matt.

I'd shoot the yotes if they came around for me to see them. I'd like to let my chickens roam again. I don't have time for hunting. I need to do someth8ng with my 30.30.

That looks great Gene.


----------



## ssnvet

> I need to do someth8ng with my 30.30.
> - firefighterontheside


Keep that rifle forever and ever. I'll never part with mine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I thought OH allowed pistol caliber rifles. A lever action in .357 is on my short list.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


They might, never anything I looked into. I'm more interested in being able to take longer shots and shotguns (for me anyway) didn't guarantee a clean beyond 50 yards, after that I was too worried about just wounding the animal. I really wan't a 338 RUM but I really don't want to pay that much per round. Even with light loads it should be able to take down anything in North America, hot rounds, anything in the world!


----------



## mudflap4869

Some of the ranchers here keep "Great Pyrenees" dogs. They, or donkeys, will protect their stock. They will both, happily, hunt and kill coyotes. No gunfire needed.


----------



## bandit571

We have a Black Powder Hunt Season, a Bow Hunt Season…and the Shotgun season for deer….Them steel Deer slugs can travel up to a mile…..been awhile since people were getting a house window broken by a slug….

Weekend drills that time of year…we'd stay indoors, rather than train out in a woods….flak vest doesn't work very well against shotgun slugs…

Had a rookie come up this way, one Deer Season…..and even got a "deer" on the first day! Went to check it in at the station….and got a ticket for shooting somebody's goat….

Road Trip got re-routed…by the Boss…..maybe Saturday for MY stuff…


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim I didn't know that!

it's raining and bleh here. trying to not forget it's only Thursday.


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a couple packs of SMALL hinges..3/4" x 5/8", Brass….and a "Mitre Box" think razor saw….tiny crosscut teeth….takes forever to cut 3/8" into Ash….May save it for small moldings, and dovetails in Pine…


----------



## diverlloyd

If I had a farm I would look into getting white Caucasian mountain dogs as protectors. They are kind of scary well not kind of they are scary looking and a scary size.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all


----------



## bandit571

Wee bit of time in the shop…all 4 corners of Box #1 are done….back started up, so quit for today..


----------



## bandit571

It's getting there..









First dry fit of all 4 corners..









Even came out square…
hinges?









And that Mitre Box Wannabee…









I can barely feel the teeth it has…let alone see them…









I seem to get better, the more of these I do…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll drop a yote in a heartbeat, every day is coyote season…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My first burn. 8" X 6" . Took 128 minutes. I think a faster laser is needed.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Don't be buying unless yer buying fer everybody…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

First batch of cabinets were hauled next door today and the second batch was set up and ready to spray tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep at 'er Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought some pallet racks in an auction. I got three of these 9' tall, 42" deep and 10' long all for $20. Now I gotta set them up somewhere and start some wood drying on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tomorrow I'm picking up these big black oak logs. Upto 30" diameter on the biggest one. Then Sunday I'm getting a trailer load of walnut and oak. Then next week I'm gonna pick up some walnut logs I'm buying. Anyone need any wood?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, totally envious of your wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

Also started on a retirement flag case/shadow box for a guy at work. Top is for the flag with a glass front etched with FD logo. The bottom will have some helmet shields and his badge. Walnut of course.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bill, totally envious of your wood
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte-not sure that came out right…......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it came out just the way Monte meant. ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Tonic &Gin on ice as the nightcap….Uncle Charlie stays away..

May try a glue up in the morning…depending on the Boss..


----------



## CFrye

> My first burn. 8" X 6" . Took 128 minutes. I think a faster laser is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ooo Pretty!

Bill, are you gonna build a solar kiln around those racks?

AJ, I had to look up Caucasian mountain dog. That is one huge dog!!

Napoleon is sporting a new harness made by Mark! 








Complete with his name on it.









I believe he will be going to cardiac rehab with Jim…


----------



## Gene01

Now he can keep it together. Napoleon has a sweet harness. Mark did a great job. The cardio staff will love it.

Bill, you stole those racks! Good get, buddy. Yeah, I could use some walnut. My stash is getting low. Do you deliver?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps…


----------



## rhybeka

bahahahaha! That's awesome 

Hoping to get some shop time this weekend. I think if I was allowed another hobby, leatherworking would be it.


----------



## bandit571

Can almost remember back when Friday meant something….

Morning to ya…


----------



## Gene01

Friday used to mean fish. I came to hate salmon patties.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy those cardio people may try to pack some meat on napoleon. He's starting to look like he's all bones and no skin. 
The mountain dog is a huge guard dog it would be a deterrent to anyone.


----------



## bandit571

Cussing today was "reserved" ( for me, anyway..) to one bad clamp…









trying to pull the diagonals back into square…clamp decided to flip off the box….need to go and buy more H-F clamps….









H-F clamp doing the diagonal thing…









Checked for square…..many times….

Board stretcher?









keeps things in order, as I spread the glue around each part… will let this sit the rest of today…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another bootjack in the works today. This will make 19 to go to Houston this month so far. Started on one of the pine furniture tables. Have the top done now need to peel some logs for the legs. Might even get the 3rd project near finished today. A leather checkbook cover just needs stitched up now. Busy day in the shop trying to decide what to work on next.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get that Blog caught up…..might take more than one "episode".....maybe after Supper, eh?

Taxes have been done…..getting a whopping $3 back from the State of Ohio….broke dead even with the Fed one…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Now he can keep it together. Napoleon has a sweet harness. Mark did a great job. The cardio staff will love it.
> 
> Bill, you stole those racks! Good get, buddy. Yeah, I could use some walnut. My stash is getting low. Do you deliver?
> 
> - Gene Howe


It was weird. Nobody was bidding on them. To buy used racks like that would be at least $300 each. Now I gotta go take them down and carry out to my truck. Gene, if you come help me I'll send you home with walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a load of huge black oak logs on my trailer. That's great. One of them is 30" diameter. It's only 6 1/2 feet long, but prolly weighs about 1750 lbs. may have to just roll off the trailer. The bad news is that a guy rear ended me this afternoon. Very minor damage, but my bumper is a little off kilter. Annoying!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - Hiw far are you from Osage Beach, MO? I'll be there next week if you still need a hand with the pallet racks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Osage beach is about 2 hours away Don. I have to pick them up on Wednesday. Thanks though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whatcha gonna be there for?


----------



## DonBroussard

I have a drinking water conference in Osage Beach from Sunday to Tuesday, then a meeting in Branson later that week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun. Osage beach is very reminiscent of Branson.


----------



## ssnvet

> I have a drinking water conference in Osage Beach
> - Don Broussard


Now that sounds exciting :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I have a drinking water conference in Osage Beach
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Now that sounds exciting :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Clearly.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, we'll be on Ox Bow lake in Sept. of '20. If you can wait, I'll hop up and give you a hand.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm at a leather auction hopefully stuff goes cheap. Later I will be going to my regular Saturday auction, they have a grizzly guillotine trimmer still in the box with instruction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, we ll be on Ox Bow lake in Sept. of 20. If you can wait, I ll hop up and give you a hand.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Never heard of that Gene. Where's it?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I mis typed. It BROKEN Bow lake. A good ways south of Miami, OK. Ox Bow is in Texas.


----------



## bandit571

Did a Me Day Road Trip…..Anna Antique Store….Hobby Lobby in Lima, OH, and then Harbor freight for a handful of clamps…

4" pair of dividers, and a small tap wrench from Anna

Box hardware from Hobby Lobby..

12" and 24" clamps from H-F…

Frame for the "Shed in a Box" is up, needs squared up, tied down, and then figure out the coverings….Instructions are a POS…..with a MUDDY backyard to work in…


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone interested in this in stumpyland? Before I post it in the wild.


----------



## mojapitt

We're ready for everyone


----------



## mojapitt

Certainly not the top of the line, but new Husqvarna for the lawn


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Certainly not the top of the line, but new Husqvarna for the lawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, that reminded me I have to get mine out for spring service. I have 2, but 1 has a broken frame. Motor swap to the new frame. I dread mowing this year, for some reason.


----------



## bandit571

well, it is a start…









Frame is up..









And tied down..supposed to look like this, if'n'when I get it done..









Yeah…right…









Three 12" clamps, and a 24" clamp….under $20 spent…spent almost that much at Hobby Lobby..









Fancy latches, hinges, and even feet for the corners….just need to get the Ash Box project ready for the new hardware…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another nice day here. Way in the upper 50's and sunshine.

Nice place Monte. If we ever get that way be assured that deck will get used.


----------



## ssnvet

Dump run.
Raked leaves.
Loaded leaves in 1-ton and hauled away.

Only had the afternoon in shop, but managed to get the second chair side frame glued up. 









Had trouble getting the top flush and had to give the rail some stout taps with a Pine block and mallet. I didn't think the Pine would mar the Oak, but I was wrong. 









And somehow I managed to dent the Oak with the clamp bar.


----------



## CFrye

> Anyone interested in this in stumpyland? Before I post it in the wild.
> 
> - diverlloyd


What are they, AJ?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy it's a veritas honing guide. I bought it because someone needed to be taught common courtesy at auctions.
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/veritas-mk-ii-honing-guide?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzPPfwOCZ4QIVXbXACh0SlQIjEAQYASABEgL1TvD_BwE


----------



## CFrye

I knew I'd seen it before! Thanks, AJ.


----------



## Gene01

Has anyone heard from our clothes pin lady? Hope she's OK.


----------



## bandit571

Box is out of the clamps, cleaned up, a top is cut for size, and currently waiting on glue to cure…cut and glued a bottom to the box…..even worked up a sweat!!!....will see how much help I get doing the new shed-in-a-box…

maybe Doe can find out about how Sandra is getting along with retirement?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would AJ, but it won't make me any better at sharpening planes. No hope for that.

Dang it Matt. You need softer pine.

Sandra is on FB occasionally. She's teaching school. Not sure what age.


----------



## bandit571

Messing around in the shop today ( Rain Turtle worked..) enough to get this..









feet, stain, hinges…








handles…









waiting on the stain to dry…then a coat of clear gloss….should be able to hold a lot of Recipes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat little box. I like those feet. Where'd you get those?


----------



## Gene01

Teaser…a few dados and some finish. Makes a non mitered picture frame.


----------



## bandit571

feet came from Hobby Lobby, yesterday….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, let me git this straight…..

Gene is lost in a deranged state looking for a place to fish…..

AJ is into leather…..

Monte is lonely and needs Randy to cut his grass…..

Jeff is hording broken mowers…..

bandit is building a summer retreat with fancy latches…..

Mark is excited about sunshine…..

Matt needs to take a dump…..

Candy is confused (I don't know how Jim's gonna hear about this).....

And Sandra is enjoying having dinner prepared for her…..


----------



## mojapitt

Purdy much covers it Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and did I mention Bill has wood fer sale???


----------



## diverlloyd

Leather is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Nice pile of sticks Bill


----------



## ssnvet

Steamed out the dents and sanded smooth.

Repaired the crushed sections with CA glue.

Chamfered the armrest edges.

Layer out and cut the curve and started scribing it to the armrest.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill,

If I didn't have to be at the office on Wednesday, I'd be there to give you a hand. Do you know how much steel I set working at Lowe's and Home Depot years ago? Those ought to knock down pretty fast. It's the uprights you gotta be careful about. You let me know about the 30 - 30 before you do anything.

Got back from Kansas City this afternoon before the rain made it in. Took the kiddo to see the Sea Life Aquarium and then to Lego Land the next day. Had a good time too. The boy was actually pretty enthused with the aquarium and it didn't feel like a bunch of money blown. Of course Lego Land was the hit as we spent somewhere close to 4 hours wandering through it. They offer season passes, but I'm not sure that it wouldn't get old fast. Ypu can only play with other people's Legos for so long before you want to keep your project. My boy has more Legos then I could even imagine having when I was a kid.

Ate BBQ at Gates on Friday, and pizza at Minsky's on Saturday. Kansas City style BBQ is different than St. Louis style and it was a bit of a shock. Gates' house BBQ sauce has a cumin base and a little bit of a kick. I wasn't unhappy with that because I like spicy. It was the way the meat was served. It's thin sliced and doesn't have an overwhelming smoke flavor. To be honest, I missed the flavor from the smoke. Maybe because I'm a woodworker?

Thunder storms this evening, I sat in from of the radios and monitored what was going on around me. Had a couple of tornadoes on the ground, I'll have to watch the news to see the damage.

Hope everyone stays safe, it's the beginning of what looks to be a turbulent spring. I'm waiting for the snow melt and the floods to push the rivers out of their banks. The Meramec is already up and out of it's banks. We'll have to see how the Missouri drains out of Nebraska and into the Mississippi. It might be another record year.


----------



## Gene01

I know that they're not everyone's cup of tea but, I had a bunch of mountain oysters, last night. Pork type. Breaded and deep fried. They were fantastic. Went to a new restaurant called the Hungry Buffalo. The oysters were the appitizer. The entree was home made mac and cheese topped with BBQ'd bison meat. Phyl had buffalo sliders. Great meal. We'll be back. They do serve beef as well. Guy at the next table had a T bone that looked mighty good.


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a good weekend was had mostly!

@AJ I love mine! If you can't find any takers you may consider keeping it. I like it more for plane blades than chisels though, I will say.

alright, better get back to it!


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday-da-duh-dum-bah…


----------



## Gene01

Without that Veritas guide, my sharpening produces edges resembling the head of a tack. I've watched videos of guys sharpening chisels and plane blades without a guide and, they produce razor like edges. I just don't have the knack.


----------



## diverlloyd

I may try the guide out but I'm a free hander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job getting the wood fixed up Matt. I had faith in ya.

Mike, I don't want to sell my 30-30. I want to shoot it. Wanna go shoot?

Gene, I dont think I would do it, but you enjoy. Was the t-bone from a bison?

One of our parking lot lights was struck by lighting last night. I was watching tv right inside near the lights. Tv I was watching got fried along with the cable box. Breakers tripped in the panel ,but not soon enough.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok, let me git this straight…..
> 
> Gene is lost in a deranged state looking for a place to fish…..
> 
> AJ is into leather…..
> 
> Monte is lonely and needs Randy to cut his grass…..
> 
> *Jeff is hording broken mowers…..*
> 
> bandit is building a summer retreat with fancy latches…..
> 
> Mark is excited about sunshine…..
> 
> Matt needs to take a dump…..
> 
> Candy is confused (I don t know how Jim s gonna hear about this).....
> 
> And Sandra is enjoying having dinner prepared for her…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Guilty on all counts. 1 running in basement, 1 broke frame but running in basement, 1 down to parts under back room and 1 victim of ethanol under porch.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Starting to get my inventory up for the upcoming local street craft fairs recently. About to finish a batch of my bird feeders, and starting the flower carts. Both sold good last couple years. The stars of my shows, the PO box door banks are giving me trouble. Finding the doors without paying 1 arm + 1 leg for them is difficult. New idea this year, remade multibit screwdrivers. Redoing the red handle Lowes $4.00 specials. What do you think!










Remember, this is just a local craft fair. Small town country type.


----------



## CFrye

Looks good, Jeff!
Marty, Jim doesn't have to hear about my confusion. He *lives* with it, poor guy!!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it was beef. Not so sure bison steak would be all that tasty. Not enough fat.

Good luck at the crafts fair, Jeff. That's a sweet redo on the screw driver.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….about says it all…

My tablesaw never was made to have a zero clearance insert….until I made one..









Just to re-do some 3/8" thick resaws that came out a tad fat….fence is clamped down onto the plywood "insert" Much safer than what the regular insert was….1/2" gap between the blade and the insert….

Tweaked the right knee, somehow….kind of gimpy, today….too windy outside to work on the shed…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the screw driver too. New meets old.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for you guys.

Which is better for a 28" wide table top:

4 - 7" boards or

7 - 4" boards?


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer 7-4" boards


----------



## bandit571

I prefer 7 4" boards….just take more to get the panel flat during and after glue up.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a 6" jointer, so seven 4" boards would be my pick as well.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Mark…anybody that does lasering….I need a pair of glasses. The green ones that came with the laser won't fit over my prescription glasses. Any suggestions? Would just dark glasses work? Like the ones the optometrist gives you after dilating you eyes. Or, is there a source for the bigger green ones? Thanks, guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's supposed to be color specific. Right color glasses for the right color laser. Our lasers are blue, but everything I read says we should have red glasses. The green do fine for me. No burns. I have not looked for any others. Mark or Marty May know more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe these
https://www.fullsource.com/uvex-s2508/


----------



## firefighterontheside

https://www.amazon.com/Q-BAIHE-400nm-450nm-Protection-Goggles-Glasses/dp/B00XH85WN2/ref=sr_1_15?keywords=Green+safety+goggles&qid=1553558712&s=gateway&sr=8-15


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in the same situation as Gene, the green glass fit over my last pair but not these that I have now. Haven't looked that much for others…..


----------



## Festus56

I use the green ones that came with my laser. I have several pair of red ones that are safe to use with blue lasers. They are too small for my glasses also so just keep them for visitors. They look similar but are to narrow.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> ...
> Mike, I don't want to sell my 30-30. I want to shoot it. Wanna go shoot?
> ...
> - firefighterontheside


That would be a lot of fun Bill. Let me know when you want to get away. I'll see what the schedule looks like.

I might be looking for a place to deer hunt this fall too. If you know someone or where, I'd like to meet up.


----------



## bandit571

Tuesday has blown in…with the wind…might get a bit of shop time later, today…


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin! I'm at Panera, waiting on a learning technology meeting to start. Not really work related, more professional development with folks who are my work-like tribe. Trying to get some work done early since it seems once I get into work I don't get any done


----------



## mojapitt

I ate at Panera last night. Soup was good, but the roast beef I believe came from Tandy Leather.


----------



## Gene01

> Maybe these
> https://www.fullsource.com/uvex-s2508/
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. They are on their way. And, thanks for the replies Mark and Marty.
I read somewhere that if you build a cover with a window and, use Lexan for the window, that would be good enough. Don't think I want to try that.


----------



## diverlloyd

> I ate at Panera last night. Soup was good, but the roast beef I believe came from Tandy Leather.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not good leather.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…have errands to run…too nice a day to sit around the house…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope that works Gene. If not you'll have some cool shades to wear in the Arizona sun.

I don't like to eat at Tandy.


----------



## bandit571

Got a lid glued up for Ash Box #2..









Had a kickback from the tablesaw….trying to resaw a few more boards..









Was getting to the point I wanted to throw something against the nearest wall….decided to stop for the day…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have a 6" jointer, so seven 4" boards would be my pick as well.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks, guys-I have a 6" jointer as well.

The boards I have are 5/4×8" x 108" for the top. With my 6" jointer, I guess I'll have to rip the 8" boards into 2 - 4" boards, joint and plane them, then glue back together.

Wonder if I could get away with skip planing them, and keeping the 8" width?


----------



## Gene01

> I have a 6" jointer, so seven 4" boards would be my pick as well.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Thanks, guys-I have a 6" jointer as well.
> 
> The boards I have are 5/4×8" x 108" for the top. With my 6" jointer, I guess I ll have to rip the 8" boards into 2 - 4" boards, joint and plane them, then glue back together.
> 
> Wonder if I could get away with skip planing them, and keeping the 8" width?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Or, you could use a sled and hot glued wedges to level the board and run it through.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hope that works Gene. If not you'll have some cool shades to wear in the Arizona sun.
> 
> I don't like to eat at Tandy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I added that second link to my cart so I can put it on the next order…..


----------



## Festus56

Marty let me know if they are big ones. I can never find any measurements to know if they are like my favorite ones.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….nice bright, and sunny day out here…heading for the mid 50s…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> - Gene Howe


And yet, I'm at work….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here again. Should get into the 50's later. Tomorrow is cooling down with the high in the upper 30's and rain. Will be snow in the higher elevations above 5000".

Should have the latest pine furniture ready for finishing today I hope. Finished a small leather checkbook cover yesterday that I started a couple weeks ago.


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like good progress, Mark!

I was supposed to get shop time last night and fully intended to unbury my table saw and get it aligned. I need to try out the new dado blades I bought and get the ZCI's cut. That plan got sidetracked by the SO wanting to do something with our mortgage that ended in signing a bunch of paperwork. Glad it can be done over the internet these days. Trying again tonight.


----------



## DanKrager

Why, oh WHY, can't SHOP work be done over the internet too?

Huh?

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan it can it just costs a couple truck loads of cash.


----------



## bandit571

Shed has been assembled…I am soaked….help showed up late…









ROYAL PITA to do…even for two people….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Why, oh WHY, can t SHOP work be done over the internet too?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That could be a new business for me. You pay me to do woodworking and I keep the completed project. I send pictures every day so you feel like you were involved.


----------



## mojapitt

Very innovative Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of people we haven't heard from in awhile, anyone heard from Sue (Madjester)?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Speaking of people we haven t heard from in awhile, anyone heard from Sue (Madjester)?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Only on FB.


----------



## DsHardwood

This is awesome. New here looking to learn and help where i can.


----------



## mojapitt

DS, we need lots of help. Sit a spell and chat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Gene Howe
> 
> And yet, I m at work….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Um, I have nothing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I'll order them sometime and let you kbnow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Why, oh WHY, can t SHOP work be done over the internet too?
> 
> Huh?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager
> 
> That could be a new business for me. You pay me to do woodworking and I keep the completed project. I send pictures every day so you feel like you were involved.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


HEY!!! That's my new business…..


----------



## bandit571

The Boss has stated she wants the Ash Box #1 for a bunch of recipes she has in a drawer in the kitchen….after the varnish gets done…

nap is over….almost bedtime, now….have a yard sale to go to in the morning, then sign the final papers from Mom's estate…after that?


----------



## CFrye




----------



## rhybeka

morning all! Happy thursday. No shop time yesterday but I did go to the big blue box store and returned with three fire extinguishers, chair rail moulding, door stop moulding, furnace filters and four sets of lawn bags amongst other things. I forgot screws though. oh well. Seems the debate on if I bring the 26 gal compressor in or pony up for a little one for the house has come sooner than I expected.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmm….morning to ya….supposed to rain, today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Rained last night. Will rain tonight. Will rain tomorrow. Will rain Saturday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, rain sounds like no good now given the state of the rivers in your area. Is everyone staying dry or are the rivers still spilling over? I'm sure that puts a damper in your milling too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Flooding around Stl is not too bad yet. We definitely fear it will get worse though. A rainy spring will not help. I do not like milling when it's raining, but I can do it. I'm under a roof.


----------



## Gene01

hope you can stay dry, Bill. I
The green glasses should be here tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## bandit571

Garage Sale this morning….meh….stopped raining for now, anyway…might get up to near 60, later today….


----------



## bandit571

Paperwork has been signed off on….

Garage Sale had a 4" machinist Vise…$20…...already have a 5" Monarch IN the shop….decided to pass on the small one.

Whuts fer Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

hot dogs or chicken patties. haven't decided.


----------



## DS

Que pasa, Monte?



> DS, we need lots of help. Sit a spell and chat.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## DS

Heheh, wrong DS, I suppose…

... my lurking habits have been exposed… oh my!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

The current fun at work has revolved around my discovery that nobody bothered to determine the power requirements for a double head Baker resaw that my boss ordered for the pallet shop all on his own.










Well it turns out that two 20 HP saw heads and a hydraulic pump motor for the conveyors is going to tally up to 80 amps of 480 v 3ph. And that means….. the 400 amp service (wired with aluminum conductors rated at 360 amps) will not support the new Baker and the new Giben panel saw and CNC router.

So we're looking at dropping another ~$20K to upgrade the service to the building…. but there's no way we're going to get this done in 4 weeks. All I can say is that I can't cover people's butts wrt. tech. specs if they chose to leave me out of the loop ont their decisions.

So now we're doing a complete survey of the three electical services and the distribution network of buss duct and sub panels to see if we can find the power somewhere else. There are so many empy breaker sockets and dead headed disconnects from old removed equipment, that I'm somewhat hopeful.

It's a complete hodge-podge of one "upgrade" after another… with no real master plan.


----------



## DS

> ...nobody bothered to determine the power requirements for a double head Baker resaw…


"Don't you just LOVE it when a plan comes together?" - Hannibal Smith, The A-Team


----------



## Gene01

Heads﻿﻿ up, everyone!!! Got an email from Amazon telling me that, at my request, my email id had been changed in their system and they provided me with the new address. I had not requested any changes and the "new address" was totally unfamiliar. I immediately called Amazon. They had to cancel my account and my Amazon Prime Rewards CC. They said that if the scammer was able to get into my Amazon account to change my email, that they had my CC info, also. ﻿

Be watchful, guy﻿﻿s﻿.


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Gene. Gotta be careful. Some of the scams look like an email from someone like amazon, but it's not amazon. Don't click on any links in an email. That's when they get you. You end up giving them your account info unawares.


----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone on here restored hardwood floors and used a floor drum sander? I'm looking at getting one but it don't look like I could hook up my dust collector to it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used a floor drum sander on my floor when I installed it. I don't like it. It made a lot of little snipe marks in the floor. Oribital sander is better, but I'm not sure you could use it to redo a floor.


----------



## Gene01

My buddy rented one that had a huge bag attached. It did a good job of containing the dust.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene the one I looked at had a bag. The rental guy didn't think I could hook it up to the dust collector but he also told me I need to start at 24 grit and work my way up to 180 grit. I think it was 7-10 belt grits 24 grit on a belt sander seems like it could get out of hand quickly.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene the one I looked at had a bag. The rental guy didn t think I could hook it up to the dust collector but he also told me I need to start at 24 grit and work my way up to 180 grit. I think it was 7-10 belt grits 24 grit on a belt sander seems like it could get out of hand quickly.
> 
> - diverlloyd


A DC hose would likely get in your way, anyhow. My buddy was prepping new oak floors. He started with 40 grit, IIRC.
As Bill said, snipe was an issue for my buddy. When he'd come to the wall, he'd lift the handle and hold it from hitting the wall and, the sander would dig in. 
I'd start with 80 grit if all your doing is removing a finish.


----------



## diverlloyd

They also had one that looked like a floor buffer but it had a couple different discs. One had carbide cutters and another was diamond cutters. I have never had luck with belt sanders so I'm sure I would mess it up.


----------



## rhybeka

I've used a floor sander…on my entertainment center top.  we didn't have DC on it since we did it outside in the parking lot. man that thing was a beast to control! but it got it done


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last fall I was working on compiling data to provide to ISO which is a company that grades fire departments based on many different factors. It was very stressful. Well, we finally got our results and I'm very pleased to report that we improved from a 4 to a 3. I was worried that we could go back to a five. Totally didn't expect to improve.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats Bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - Congrats to you and your brother and sister firefighters for the Class 3 rating. Don't forget to thank the water supplier for their 40% contribution to the score for adequate water supply and hydrants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Don, the cooperation we received from the water depts was the best we've ever had and I think that helped. We have 3 different water districts that serve our area. As you say, water counts for a huge portion of our rating. In the past the water companies have looked at it as it's not their problem, because the rating does not affect them. New leadership realizes that they can't be that way.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Bill!! I know all about ISO. Was a long stressful time but we dropped to a 3 rating after it was done. And we were all volunteer. It was our water system that was big for us.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, that's bad!! Any other fallout from it?
Congratulations, Bill and Company!!
After him being gone to California since last June, I finally got some of son, Brian's, stuff sent to him that he couldn't take with him at the time. Stuff including 2 wooden batleths that he made (each 48" long) of poplar, a couple of jars of Jim's apple butter, some other finished projects and some incomplete projects he had started. And a cutting board Jim made for Brian's girlfriend of mahogany and flame cherry we picked from Charles Neil's scrap pile. Dang that was purdy!! Since I forgot to take any pics of it will have to ask Brian to share.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..wet, rainy, ugly day outside…..may just be the kind of day to sit in the shop….

BTW…..it is FRIDAY….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Same here bandit. Got some lasering to do. That means I walk in and out to the shop every 20 minutes in between burns.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Amazon said they'd email me instructions on how to reset the account. Haven't got that email, yet. Then, I'll cancel my credit card. Visa has already notified me that they detected suspicious activity and closed the account. I'll still call and cancel.

It's a clear sunny day out here. High of 69°. Still working on frames for the latest laser burn pictures.


----------



## bandit571

I get a few emails a day….claiming they need a "confirmation"......I usually just block them.

Don't have an Amazon account, don't have anything coming via FEDEX, Costco, Sam's Club gift cards….Orders from Walmart….PayPal wanting to "update" my credit card….(haven't even USED paypal in 2 years..)

then there be the 4-6 robo calls a day…..Caller ID shows who there are….and usually they spoof a town's number….let it ring "long time".....


----------



## rhybeka

Do any of you use a jig to align your TS? I'm going to go hunt down Stumpy's videos again. Just curious


----------



## bandit571

Called PALS…..might see about getting a set for your saw…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka one of stumpys videos he used a combination square in the miter slot and just touching a tooth on the back of the blade. Then held that tooth and measured again with the same tooth in the front to see if it's square. It's a older video from 2017 I think around April.


----------



## ssnvet

> They said that if the scammer was able to get into my Amazon account to change my email, that they had my CC info, also. ﻿
> Be watchful, guy﻿﻿s﻿.
> - Gene Howe


Our modern technology has made it easier than ever to steel from people. There's got to be a special place for Hackers and Scammers to go in the afterlife.


----------



## ssnvet

> Has anyone on here restored hardwood floors and used a floor drum sander? I m looking at getting one but it don t look like I could hook up my dust collector to it.
> - diverlloyd


Rent the Cadillac…. an Essex Silverline. They're manufactured in MA and a buddy of mine used to work for them. He always bragged that their machines were by far the best. You can also rent an "edger" sander that does the perimiter right up tight to the wall. I was too cheap to go this route and wound up regretting it.












> I used a floor drum sander on my floor when I installed it. I don't like it. It made a lot of little snipe marks in the floor.
> - firefighterontheside


That's what I used when I finished our dining room, as I was able to borrow it. Never again! Be prepared to put a hole in your wall as these things are like riding a bull (and I had a good bit of time on floor buffers in the navy). It took me forever to sand out the swirl marks with my 4×24 hand held belt sander, and till this day, I can still see some of them.


----------



## ssnvet

> Last fall I was working on compiling data to provide to ISO
> - firefighterontheside


It's interesting to hear you guys talk about this, as it sheds some light on our current situation.

The company I work for is desperately trying to purchase land and put up a jumbo warehouse (120,000 s.f.). Our best option has been a 50 acre parcel owned by the city 10 miles down the road, in an airport industrial park next door to one of our largest customers. We were under contract for the property, but the hole deal fell through when the city fire chief put the kybosh on the project, due to inadequate water supply to run the sprinkler system. Basically, the city new all about this ahead of time, but continued to market the property anyways. And they seemed bewildered that we were not interested in dropping $150K on a cistern and pump system.

Since then, the city got the funding approved to put in a "loop" connecting two different sources, that will greatly increase the available flow. Supposedly that's going to get built out this summer and we're hoping to close the deal immediatley, as we already have the site plan, wetlands mitigation, building design and construction quotes in. Contractor says he can put the building up in 3 mos. after the site work is done. And my boss is optimistic that we'll be in by January 2020.

I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt that looks like the one for rent at homedepot.


----------



## bandit571

Got a start on that next box….before we had to go to the stores….may sneak back down to the shop, after Supper









Kind of hard for my hands to grip…wiped a candle along the edge of the saw….easier to start than the backsaw..









Might just get the hang of these, someday…









Might be enough for a third box….?


----------



## diverlloyd

I made a couple ZC inserts out of a old plastic cutting board. Paid a $1 for it 10"x36"x3/4". Ran it through the planer and away we went. Lots of work in a insert 10 holes in each one and then getting it to fit with the blade.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody must be off, watching the ball games? never did get back to the shop, this evening…tenon between calf and ankle is having issues….couldn't even make one lap around Wall E World….

Scheduled an eye exam,,,,may get a pair of decent glasses, instead of these readers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got the boys in bed. Cindy comes home tomorrow. No more Mr Mom.


----------



## mojapitt

Just finished supper on the back deck. Thinking seriously about bedtime.


----------



## bandit571

OK…either Marty, or Ham has me socked in with rain all day….mid 50s, and pouring rain ( at least it isn't snow)

Hope the Dungeon Creek doesn't rise…would like to get a wee bit of shop time in…..

BTW…WAKE UP!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 59 when I got up at 7. It was 52 an hour later and raining. Now it's 47 and pouring. Not a good day to be outside. Pick up cindy at the airport this afternoon.


----------



## Gene01

Size matters. Live and learn. I cut and planed a bunch of walnut sticks for a couple square, unmitered picture frames . The corners are dadoed, about 3/4" from each end of the four sticks. I planed them to an acceptable size, not worrying about exact deminsions. Big mistake. They're close to 3/4" X 3 /4" . ..but not quite. Now, I can't use a standard cutter for the dados. So each one has to be precision cut with a single saw blade and multiple passes. about six passes per dado, eight dados per frame. Talk about a time consumer. 
I'll be making several more after these two but, I'll sure as he!! pay more attention to my dimensions. #idiocy


----------



## ssnvet

It's that time of year… and the carpenter ants are back right on schedule. Fortunately, I found a wicked effective ant poison a few years back and know just where to put it.

Shop heaters are on and I'm getting a second cup of joe going


----------



## bandit571

April 1st, 2018….









No…I do not want History to repeat itself…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is the way I usually do things Gene. Can say that none of my projects are identicial for sure.

Beautiful day here. Spraying some poly today. Not quite warm enough by the thermometer but on the south side of the shop out of the breeze it is hot. Seems to be drying fine so will see how it works. Could spray in the shop but then I can not work on any other projects and all the tools and machines are covered up.


----------



## Bigmikeyg

Hi guys and gals, Stumpy Nubs, I see all the planes you have in the backround of your YouTube videos, help me out please… I just recently acquired this beautiful wooden plane but there are no markings anywhere on the wood, brass, or blade. I am planning on sharpening it up and using it but first I would like a little info on it and possibly its value. That won't change the fact that I will be using it, but I may be a little, shall we say, less aggressive, with it if it's valuable… I love the dovetailed brass on the bottom. Please see pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, couldn't you use a dado something like 1/2" and make two passes.


----------



## ssnvet

BigMike… see if Bandit will chime in. He's one of the resident hand plane junkies.


----------



## ssnvet

Second arm is glued to the frame. Not as much fussing to scribe it in, but still more than I was hoping for…


----------



## bandit571

hmmmmm..
.









Ash Box #2 is in the clamps…lots of clamps

Wood bodied plane? Called a Moving Fillister Plane…..grooves and rebates…

Bandsaw blade broke….noisey…new blade is making the bandsaw "rattle"....might be too narrow for the bandsaw…


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, couldn't you use a dado something like 1/2" and make two passes.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, but I got this sled all set up and don't want to build another one to accommodate a dado blade….now anyway. Probably for the next batch.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: They do make router bits that are "undersized" ( like the sanded plywood sizes) just need a guide for the router….


----------



## bandit571

may kick back and watch a DVD in a bit ( bathroom break, first)....picked up The Last Jedi today….may give a looksee….see how much I forgot from watching it at the Movies…

Weather is nasty out….

Bench is full, can't do much else tonight…..

Who's popping the pop corn?


----------



## diverlloyd

Ohhhh popcorn does sound good. Even better if it's kettle corn. The wife bought some apple cinnamon flavored popcorn and it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, I wonder if you could efficiently use a kerf maker. I made a couple versions and have yet to use them!

DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

I saw this Stanley tool at a flea market in northern Arkansas this afternoon. It is about 7" or so long. I have never seen one before and have no idea what its function might be, and no, I didn't buy it. Any ideas?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just finished supper on the back deck.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The only thing on my back deck is snow… WTF…..


----------



## mojapitt

We were planting tomatoes and peppers today. Only made it to 77 today.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, if you come visit, I won't make you remodel my house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cold enough to snow, but the rain moved out a while ago.


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched the movie Gone Girl. Talk about a messed up ending to creepy psychological thriller.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, thanks but, I built the sled for the table saw. I have a few spiral bits that would've worked but didn't even consider using the router table. Might give it a try on the next bunch.

Dan, the way the stop blocks are set on the sled, I'm essentially using the kerfmaker concept. The left block sets the distance from the right end of the stick for a cut. The right block sets the width of the dado. The 10" stick is set against either block for a cut, then I work my way to the right or left until the stick hits the other block. Then rotate the stick 180° for the dado on the other end.The stop block set up could remain the same, just adjusting the right one for a different width of dado. But, to use a wider cutter (3\4" ?) I'd need a new sled. Which is the plan for the next bunch. Unless, I use the coping sled on the RT but, a 3/4" bit set at 3 /8" depth is a bit much, IMO. So many possibilities. That's what makes it fun, though.


----------



## bandit571

Issues with the shed last night…wanted to stand up on it's front door….and fold up….this morning, I reground an adapter to fit into the 1/2" D handled drill…..took a few tries, last two anchors are in the ground….went to wire cable the legs/feet to the anchors….down on one knee…soon left to me falling over….in the mud….going wire the back panel to the fence post right behind the back panel….

very little snow showing…just a roof or two….only thing on the ground is mud…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

Beautiful blue sky morning in the 50s… gray and drizzling rain now.

Just finished cranking out tax returns for my older two daughters, who are away at school. For the record, my parents never did my taxes for me :^(


----------



## diverlloyd

Looked at a new house today. Not impressed, new carpet and paint makes me think of lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Gene01

Was it a NEW house, as in newly constructed?


----------



## diverlloyd

Newly renovated, by that I mean they built new rooms. So they just chopped up what could have been a nice open floor plan. The garage was a nice deep 2 car metal barn style building. Gene I don't think I will look at any new construction if we are paying that price we should just build what we want. The wife isn't to keen on that idea yet but I'm pretty harsh on what we have looked at so far.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looked at a new house today. Not impressed, new carpet and paint makes me think of lipstick on a pig.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Around here we like to put earrings on our pigs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Earrings or nose rings?


----------



## Gene01

Both. Gotta keep up with the trends.


----------



## ssnvet

Stretchers done


----------



## bandit571

Was a busy day, today….fixed the tent..er…shed…managed to get down on one knee to tighten the cable clamps,,then fell right over, rolling on the shed's "floor" ( MUD) finally got that done….

Shop time was one of remove the clamps…clamp up a glue up….make and fit a lid to the box, add the hinges after sanding everything smooth and flat…then a bit of stain…



























Was a busy day….


----------



## bandit571

Can't wait to see what a coat of varnish will do to these little boxes.
.









Might do a bit of varnish tomorrow?


----------



## Gene01

Work safely for less.

One brand new Sawstopr. Still in original carton.

Can be reused multiple times. Transferable lifetime warranty.

Full manual and parts breakdown included.

Cannot ship. Must be picked up by end of business 4/1/19.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….. It's a very blustery day here, with a 40 mph gusts blowing all of the clouds and drizzel away. Bright blue sky, but a bit nippy at 33°


----------



## diverlloyd

> Work safely for less.
> 
> One brand new Sawstopr. Still in original carton.
> 
> Can be reused multiple times. Transferable lifetime warranty.
> 
> Full manual and parts breakdown included.
> 
> Cannot ship. Must be picked up by end of business 4/1/19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene I hope that doesn't have flesh sensing technology or it's another lawsuit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..not a cloud in the sky..3 mph winds, but kind of frosty out there…not too bad for the first of April…

Monday…speaks for itself….shop may be closed for the day…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Work safely for less.
> 
> One brand new Sawstopr. Still in original carton.
> 
> Can be reused multiple times. Transferable lifetime warranty.
> 
> Full manual and parts breakdown included.
> 
> Cannot ship. Must be picked up by end of business 4/1/19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Happy April fools day, Gene!


----------



## Gene01

Thamks, Bill. Same to you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

That should stop most all saws and mess up the blade too Gene!!

Was 35° early and up to 44° now. About a 75% chance of rain this afternoon so probably will not get much warmer. Need to deliver the log furniture before they get wet I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Actually seeing green grass outside! Shed survived the weekend….Never got to a store, today….Menard's is 30 miles away….Hobby Lobby is just as far…..

Missed the Grand Opening of the Springfield, OH Harbor Freight store….

getting a bill ( again?) from a Hospital down in Dallas, TX ? Have never even been to Dallas in my life? Scam? ID Theft? $1360.00? for what? may give them a call, and straighten things out?


----------



## bandit571

Just called the place….seems someone never submitted a claim to my insurance places….expecting ME to foot the whole bill…..have since set them straight….two places will pay them..neither of them will be me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Quartersawn white oak today. I'm really happy with how it turned out. Got more to do too.


----------



## Festus56

That is some pretty oak there Bill. Wish I was closer.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's got some nice ray fleck, Bill-feel free to send that plank my way!


----------



## Doe

A big Canadian hello, y'all.

I was wondering how Sandra was doing one day when I was using one of her pins, so I checked her Facebook page - she's still making them: The Clothespin Lady - Hang tes Hardes

I didn't know that she was retired - time does fly. Is her husband retired too?


----------



## Gene01

That QSWO makes me want to build another Morris chair…almost. Shore is purdy, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DOE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

As far as I know, Gerry is still playing Dudley Do-Right and Sandra has moved on to far more dangerous things… Teaching school kids…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Gene… There's no time like the present….. Oh wait, Bill just told me that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gerry retired before Sandra did.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I didn't git the memo…..


----------



## Festus56

Hello Doe!! Long time no hear from you!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Doe! Nice to hear from ya. Hope all is well.

I can't wait for that qswo to dry. I'm gonna have quite a lot of it and qsro by the time I'm done.


----------



## bandit571

Hi Doe! Long time no hear….

Out on St. Rt 47, just inside the Shelby County line….round the corner from the old Bee Hive Church intersection, there is an Amish sawmill going strong…









Then less than a mile to the west of here….there is the "Pallet Factory" the mill supports..









Saw mill also mills all the siding for the Amish homes being raised….

Seen on the way to Menard's, today..happened to have a camera along…


----------



## bandit571

Tuesday might just be a decent enough day…weather-wise…..until Marty sends more rain….might hit 70 by the next weekend…..

Amish seemed to have had a very good year….they have added quite a bit to the sawmill…ever since the old one on County Road 27 burned down 2 years ago….

State roads around here are all "grooved" from all the buggy traffic,,,,this bunch still uses them steel wheels on the buggies….they are also Old Order Amish….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> A big Canadian hello, y all.
> 
> I was wondering how Sandra was doing…
> - Doe


Yes, I wish she would come back to us.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….times for the Eleveneses ( Brunch).....Boss then needs to go to the store….


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

Last nights woodworking consisted of trying to re-laminate the splintered blade of my old hockey stick, and reparing the end of my new (composite) stick with J.B. Weld.

Making progress on the splitter… and a new surprise project almost completed.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## rhybeka

hey all


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Beka


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Beka!

Might have two boxes almost done…









Need a rub down, and a second coat of Poly Gloss…









Got the feet and handles on #2, this evening…along with the lettering…









Lids are a little plain, though…


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy had taken up a lot of space in the shop with her mothers maple living room tables. Guess who spent the last two days dismantling them. At least 40 years old, and every screw fought me all the way. Now it takes up about 1/20th of the space as before.
I also had time to make a batch of apple butter, and smoke about 16 pounds of salmon. Fish shrunk up to about 3 pounds, but gooood. 
I have a large Brisket in the frig just begging to be smoked. Maybe in a couple of days while TOBA is at work. Whoop-arsed tired and ready for a shower and supper. 
*Happy birthday Beka.*


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthdsy, Beka.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day Beka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's the birthday girl? Happy birthday Beka.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Beka!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy birthday, Becky!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hippy Bekaday, Birtha….
urrrp!!!
er….
Happy Birthday, Beka!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

And best wishes for a happy birthday to you Beka!


----------



## rhybeka

lol thanks all  I believe I fell asleep shortly after I posted. it was a long weekend. birthday was good! picked up some maple plywood - using some of it for french cleats and storage.


----------



## bandit571

And, Happy Birthday to Gene Howe, as well…..the auld goat…


----------



## rhybeka

Happeee Birthday Gene!!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Marty, mark, my laser glasses came in and, fit over my big glasses very easily. They came from www.fullsource.com. They are UVEX by Honeywell.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday gene. Congrats on the saftey glasses working.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Gene


----------



## Gene01

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Phyl's taking me out to my favorite little Mexican joint for supper. I'll get my usual bean and cheese burro with all the trimmings. Might even have a Tecate.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

There were birthdays? AND I DIDN'T KNOW??? Shame on me! Happy BIRFDAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy birthday, Gene!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Gene.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene it's only fair - I had an amaretto sour last night 

So I could use some more input. To me it looks like the splitter is a tad heavy to the right of the blade. The 2×4 isn't putting pressure on it or anything so I'm assuming the metal may be a bit tweaked. I have one more nut & bolt to put in that /might/ help. Thoughts?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lay the splitter down on the table surface. If it's not flat all the way around, then it is twisted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, Marty, mark, my laser glasses came in and, fit over my big glasses very easily. They came from www.fullsource.com. They are UVEX by Honeywell.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I ordered a pair but it ain't come yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Yesterday Beka…..

Happy Today Gene…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm glad they fit Gene. Have you been burning anything?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy B-Day, Gene!!!



> .... Phyl s taking me out to my favorite little *Mexican* joint for supper….
> - Gene Howe


Ummmm….. I wouldn't cross the border….
with the threatened border closure….
Trump may not let ya back in!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy belated birthday, Beka and Gene!


----------



## rhybeka

thanks Candy 

Pretty sure the bolt/nut I still had to put in straightened it a bit, but I'm assuming it still needs centered as close to the middle of the blade as possible otherwise it could cause other issues. I'll have to figure out a way of making this easy to put back in again since I can't use the splitter with my dado stack. urgh.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Mike, Dean, Bill, Marty, Randy and Candy. 
The Mexican meal was great, as usual. But, they were out of Tecate. Had to settle for Dos Equis. 
Bill, here's my first actual burn after the waste board. did two more since,only smaller. Got some mesquite gift boxes coming up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy belated birthday wishes to Beka and Gene!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm beginning to think they might be leading us on with the whole Oak Island thing.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m beginning to think they might be leading us on with the whole Oak Island thing.
> - StumpyNubs


Please say it aint so. I just cashed in my retirement plan and invested it into the newest Oak Island search for pirate treasure….. Can't wait for my big pay day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh it's for real. When I retire I'm gonna find the treasure.


----------



## DS

Whenever a new season hits Netflix I just quickly scan to the last episode and see if they found it yet.
It saves a LOT of time.



> I m beginning to think they might be leading us on with the whole Oak Island thing.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## bandit571

Slept in, today….got up in time for Lunch…..Rain moving in….breezey 50 degrees outside…


----------



## diverlloyd

I like oak island but they are dragging it along. But thinking the island has been explored for a couple hundred of years, the time the show has been on is just a drop in the bucket time wise.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see….HWI/ACE store had all kinds of bandsaw blades…..not a one in the size I need….went and bought a pair of Bosch blades at Lowes…..asked Lowes IF they sell push sticks….as they do sell a lot of tablesaws….nope, have to buy the saw with the pushstick….however, I could drive the 30-45 miles to the HomeDepots in the area, as they do sell the pushsticks….

The Bosch blades are around $9-$10 each…..less with the GI Discount of 10%....


----------



## Cricket

In early October I am going to be a grandmother for the NINTH time!


----------



## mojapitt

I hope you had more than one child to have grandchildren! Congratulations either way!


----------



## mojapitt

Steak 'N Shake in Mentor is the slowest "Fast Food" I have ever been to. Grrrrr


----------



## bandit571

Too bad the old Brown Derby is no longer around….in Stow, OH, just off of St Rt 8…...interstate now goes through that spot…

panel is out of the clamps…tried to square it up….was having issues…until I checked the edge of the panel that was against the mitre guage….curved just enough to cause a problem. WR #62 cured the curve…ends of the panel are now square. Have started to work on the pieces for around the edges….same issue,,,will be planing those as well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Happy belated Birthday Gene!!

Congratulations Cricket. Grandchildren are great.

Almost hot here. Up to 68° and all sunshine today. About the same for tomorrow they say.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats cricket.


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations Cricket!!!


----------



## bandit571

Congrats, Cricket! Going for "Cheaper by the dozen"?

Finger joint work..









Will save the other end for tomorrow…









May have to start a new Blog?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> In early October I am going to be a grandmother for the NINTH time!
> 
> - Cricket


Congrads Cricket but you got some catchin' up to do… I'm up to 13…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There ain't gonna be any more oak island, I cut the tree down fer firewood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Steak 'N Shake in Mentor is the slowest "Fast Food" I have ever been to. Grrrrr
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait fer it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Bill, it's rainin' and the stores are closed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Websites are always open….


----------



## firefighterontheside

A lady contacted me about walnut logs. Do you buy walnut logs? Of course I do. I can't say no to walnut as long as people are realistic about what it's worth. It sounds like she has some nice logs with one being 24" diameter. I'll look at that next week.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, several years ago, we drove some back roads of Kansas and ran across a walnut tree farm. A hundred acres + of planted walnut trees. All in rows and spaced about 30 feet apart. When we were there, about 15 years ago, they were about 12" or so in girth below the first branches at maybe 10'. A beautiful, drool worthy sight. The owner said that they were his grand kids inheritance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so Gene. They will be somebody's inheritance when they grow up. The trees that is.


----------



## rhybeka

Bill, I'm coming to visit just so I can help saw lumber and buy some off of you XD That's awesome! i hope it pans out!

Happy Friday ya'll. Got the tags on my truck renewed and the appraiser has been through.

I've decided I hate the legs on my craftsman bandsaw. I keep almost tripping over them because of where the bandsaw is currently and won't get moved any time soon. urgh.


----------



## Gene01

Got these done. On to boxes.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Steak 'N Shake in Mentor is the slowest "Fast Food" I have ever been to. Grrrrr
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, they closed a whole bunch of 'em here in St. Louis because they were under performing. I haven't been to a Steak'n Shake for the better part of a year and I won't return after it took them an hour for 2 burgers.


----------



## CFrye

Happy recipient of Jim's cutting board!


----------



## bandit571

Boss got a new Patio Chair….I get a new 6" combo square…went the Home Despot in search of the orange pushstick they were supposed to have for tablesaws…..nada…which leaves Menards and H-F next..

Should have kept the old one, instead it was sold along with my old 10" tablesaw…









Oh well…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> In early October I am going to be a grandmother for the NINTH time!
> 
> - Cricket


Congratulations, Cricket!


----------



## Gene01

That's a quite handsome board, jim. Nice work.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, just make a push stick from your scraps?
Congratulations, Cricket and family!! Give us your address and ages so we can send toys!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a nice board! Quite big.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Lance, that's the biggest Woodworking ripoff on the internet. Just showing the link earned you a flag.


----------



## diverlloyd

Lance best way to learn is look at projects and ask questions. Watch some YouTube videos Stumpy's and Charles Neil's are the best. Beware some other video makers are good content but are dangerous when it comes to safety.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night # 549 is done. Relaxing on the couch now. Someone stole my tailgate from my flatbed while we were eating. Just a black painted 2×4 but has my website routered in and painted red. Reported it stolen so if it turns up somewhere bad they won't come looking for me.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Mark. That's bad. Someone must have ran short on a project.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..and the remains to meself….talking mid 60s around here, no wind, no rain…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
That's ridiculous Mark. I think some people steal things just because they can.
I got my truck back last night. I'm happy for that. My only complaint was that they moved my seat. I know it's not a big deal, but they only had to move my truck from their parking lot to their inside shop, about 100 feet. I'm average size. Do they really need to move the seat to drive that far?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, my wife and i are the same height. For some reason, she moves the car seat forward but not the truck seat. She moves the steering wheel up, too. I think she just likes to push buttons on the car. The truck seat is manual. Not sure she knows how to operate that one. Thank God.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, most places tell their employees that not to move or adjust anything unless absolutely necessary. Maybe worker was very fat or tall.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

Corbels anyone?


----------



## bandit571

Thin sliced ham, thin sliced salami, a few slices of Muenster Cheese, and some shredded lettuce, on a sub bun….washed down with a Blue Moon Belgian White….taking a break from the Honey-do lists..


----------



## ssnvet

This wasn't supposed to take so long, but at least their done


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's gonna be a fine looking Morris chair, Matt!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Boss got a new Patio Chair….I get a new 6" combo square…went the Home Despot in search of the orange pushstick they were supposed to have for tablesaws…..nada…which leaves Menards and H-F next..
> 
> Should have kept the old one, instead it was sold along with my old 10" tablesaw…
> 
> Oh well…
> 
> - bandit571


Seen them at HF few weeks ago Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Be my luck, they'd all be gone when I get back there…..

Fire Pit has been lit…a few pine scraps, and all the cardboard in the house….


----------



## bandit571

Ready for a dry fit of the tray…to see how much work this will take…









mainly fitted the joints a bit better..









Maybe clean a few holes up…


----------



## Gene01

Son and family took us out for a great lunch . Son and I had mountain oysters and Philly cheese steak. Everybody else had smoked brisket. Great meal. Then, after an enjoyable 4 hour trail ride through the mountain forests, we drove home and had some of Phyl's delicious lemon and/or chocolate pie. Our sons went together and bought me a bottle of Highland Park Vikings Pride Scotch. Pretty good stuff to whet the appetite for pie!
Finally, birthday festivities are done, for another year. The kids will head out for Tucson this afternoon and, Phyl and I will need to wash the mud off the Polaris later…when it's warmer. Tomorrow, we can get back to our regularly scheduled programs. Phyl is going shopping for trees and bushes and, I'll be wrangling mesquite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Sounds like an enjoyable b-day Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…marty seems to be sending Thunderstorms my way? Will see if I can divert them to the southeast of here….Supposed to hit the mid 60s around here, today….almost 70 for Monday…


----------



## rockusaf

Well i got the larger workshop insulated yesterday, much easier than the smaller one since this one was actually put the studs in at 24" on center and the insulation just fit like it should. The smaller shop was built with anything from around 31"-35" center between studs. I built studs and rafters in between because I didn't like having that much gap but nothing was 16" center so had to fight with the insulation the whole time.
Couldn't have gotten it done without my lovely bride's help, you know you have a keeper when you say you're gonna spend the day messing with fiberglass insulation and ask what she's gonna do for the day and without hesitation she says helping you.

Rock


----------



## rhybeka

Awww that's awesome Rock!

After the sixth?? Ish try installing the sharkguard splitter I'm thinking the metal is warped.









/sigh/ but how to fix it? I don't have any metal tools./grumble/ so much for an easy project. Guess I should remove it and put the dado blade on. /grumble/

That's a great cutting board Jim!


----------



## rhybeka

Well, unless my TS top is warped also, it's not the splitter.









The thing is, I can't imagine getting this dialed in to the blade, then swapping out to use a dadoe set. Hm. How are you all doing?


----------



## bandit571

Boss bought a wicker, swivel, rocking chair….guess who got to put it together….grrrrrrr..

Had a fellow that wanted a fender made for his electric bike ( 35 mph city), and bought some PVC pipe to make one for over the rear tire….bandsaw, with a new blade, made all the cuts…including a notch to fit the fender under the seat.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!!

Finally figured out my splitter issue and got it aligned. Wowser! Got the ZCI it for it and tested and called it quits. Currently eating dinner and timing how long it takes Lily to get through her kong treat


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka it looks like the mounting point is what is out a tad.


----------



## bandit571

May try a glue up after a bit…sure to be cussing involved…

have a standard sized doggy door on the back door…..Maxwell just barely gets his fat body through….may have to put him on a diet…


----------



## ssnvet

Rocking in the shop


















Got a gift from one of my hockey buds who made his living making high end furniture for 12 years… he gave it up and liquidated his shop s few years back, but found this in his shed. 









Stripped down and spent quite a bit of time cleaning it up.


----------



## mike02719

Very interesting. My first comment on this thread. OK


----------



## bandit571

Does Norm Abram know it is missing?

Lots of cussing going on in the Dungeon Shop….









Just to get this far…but it is glued up….will add the dividers, later…too many clamps in the way..









May just glue the bottom in place, later..









Then plane things smooth all around…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, ain't nuttin' better then MO and PCS…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Morning to ya…marty seems to be sending Thunderstorms my way? Will see if I can divert them to the southeast of here….Supposed to hit the mid 60s around here, today….almost 70 for Monday…
> 
> - bandit571


I don't want 'em around here, it's my day off…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Beka!
Nice Matt! I think I have the same one.
Picking up walnut logs tomorrow I hope. It's raining now. Too much rain will make that a no go.
One of my frequent sawmill customers offered some walnut and cherry logs for free. I told him if he gets me free walnut and cherry, that he gets free sawmill time. He's a good guy. He also has a 20" planer that he offered for me to use. That might get him free sawmill time too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, bandit said you sent him some rain. I know what that means.


----------



## ssnvet

Sizing stock for the seat and the back. I think it's all down hill now that the side frames are done.










22 years ago when I built my timber frame I cut two extra braces, but only needed one of them. I'm not sure if this is red or white oak, but either way, I'm going to slice it up for the slats in the seat. I harvested it off our lot and tended for the Wood Mizer man, so I'll be able to say I'm sitting on my own efforts… from tree to chair.










I'm going to have to dodge some checks and knots. It has some flecking so I'm guessing it's white oak. It's as dry and hard as a brick, but my money is on carbide to win the fight.


----------



## ssnvet

Mike 02719… welcome to the looney bin.

My wife's dad lives in Brockton, though I don't think he admits to it in public. I'll bet Fair Haven is a step or ten up on the food chain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, bandit said you sent him some rain. I know what that means.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL… Not yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I will look into it tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, if you look at end grain with a magnifying glass you can tell white or red. Red will have open pores. White will be closed. Both will have fleck, but white usually more pronounced.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress…









Pushstick for the tablesaw…..need to give it a test run..next time I do any rip cuts..









May have to trim the handle back a bit…to clear the saw's fence….


----------



## mudflap4869

Ding-danged, rackle-fratchin, sumble-boich wont come apart even with a sledge hammer, so both shop-smiths are headed for the land fill. Upper belt broke on one and the adjustments are froze up on the other. After fighting it the whole damned day, and running out of cuss words to say to it, I decided to send it to hell where it was spawned.
I spent this afternoon cutting lumber with which to build a chicken coop. I promised a friend that I would order both of us some Brahma chickens, but I don't have a place to keep them yet.They get as big as turkeys, so she will have her hands full with them. She has hens that lay GREEN eggs and I am going to try to talk her out of a couple of hens for my own pen.
Something ripped the crap out of my left forearm and it bled all over before Nurse Goodbody got it bandaged up. Good old red-necked style. Folded shop towel and painters tape. Now she has threatened to put NEW-SKIN on it. If you think that aint an exciting adventure just throw your saddle on it once and ride to a standstill. Pert nye supper time, so I'll try to find some groceries to poke down my throat. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## mudflap4869

dubble post.


----------



## ssnvet

Power tools are off for the night









Gentleman Jack is singing me a lullaby.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, I think I have 3 that lay green eggs and 3 that lay brown eggs. I've never had a white egg layer.


----------



## ssnvet

My very Irish wife and very mischievous daughters used to put a "special" egg salad sandwich in my lunch every March 17th. It was died green! Though we never had a hen that laid green eggs… or any other color!

I miss those days


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the collection from the last couple days.


----------



## ssnvet

Mary especially got into the spirit of the day and wrote me a note saying "Do you like green eggs and ham Daddy?"

I wish she could have stayed young forever. High school screwed everything up.

:^(


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Chair is looking good Matt.

Bandit I had to make a new batch of push sticks awhile back. Some narrow 1/4" plywood but most are 3/4" thick. They are truly sacrificial in my shop. I make a couple batches a year.










Well for $5.00 worth of materials and an hour of time I have 2 new tailgates for my pickup. One has routered lettering and the other is plain for now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Rained last night, but hopefully not too much.
Nice push sticks Mark. Especially the sawstop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all….wake me up when Tuesday gets here..


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike welcome to our funny farm!

@Mark - glad it was fairly easy to replace 

@Bill thanks  I feel like it was finally productive time in the shop. Now I just have to clear off the outfeed and I can get to cutting down some sheet goods. Too bad we're in NC this weekend!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my truck stuck in the mud and had to call my neighbor to come pull me out. The ironic part is that he has my old truck, so my old truck pulled my new truck out. Too much weight on the trailer for the wet dirt. Oh well, I got one log and it's on the mill now. 27" diameter walnut 10' long. Ready to be milled. I think I'll take my tractor tomorrow to get the others.


----------



## DS

Bill, it takes a little bit of effort to get an FX4 stuck in the mud…

Put it in 4 Low and lock the axles, crawl through nearly anything.
At least your neighbor didn't come over in a Chevy. (Oh the humanity!)


----------



## bandit571

Beka is going to NC…Roy Underhill is coming to the Cincinnati Area this weekend @ Lost Art Press's Open House…

May go and hide IN the shop…try to stay out of Honey-Do projects…

Smaller of the 2 Recipe boxes has been delivered….Boss got the other one..

Up at Grayling's South Impact Range….there is a T intersection that IF you weren't careful ( and stopped) you would be down to the axles…..watched one driver get a duece-and-a-half get stuck….10 wheel drive, down to the axles…5 ton wrecker even had trouble pulling it back out…


----------



## firefighterontheside

DS, my truck came with Goodyear tires that are not very aggressive, plus they have 30,000 miles and are getting on the low end for tread. I had it in 4wd and rear axle locked. 3 wheels spinning in mud. No way my neighbor was showing up in a Chevy since he owns my old truck and I would never own a Chevy. I will be getting some cooper tires soon.


----------



## Gene01

Ya gotta manually lock the front hubs, bill.


----------



## DS

Forgot to mention… nice log.


----------



## Festus56

I agree Bill. At least you had a Ford to call. Last time I got stuck it took a big 4WD John Deere farm tractor to get me out of the snowbank.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if this is the funny farm I want to be the mail driver(can't really say he was a deliverer).


----------



## bandit571

Had Honey-do list things to do….drat.

May sneak down to the shop…and remove all those clamps….might get that blog updated, as well….


----------



## bandit571

Snuck back to the shop, Dryer Detail….clamps removed, joints sanded smooth, curves sanded smooth…more glue spread..even more clamps used..









The vise is a clamp, right? This time around, I remembered the dividers…









Might just have enough clamps, this time….got out a couple tools, to shape the grooves for my fingers to grab a hold of the tray..









Once the tray is out of this forest of clamps…I can shape things….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Ya gotta manually lock the front hubs, bill.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Those new Fords have servo actuated hubs all around. So does my 2012 Nissan. Factory tires are junk for off road, especially the highway tires they put on them for "ride quality."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sit tight Bill, I'll bring my 'lil orange critter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The hubs on my truck can either be locked manually or as Mike pointed out, lock automatically when I switch to 4wd. I can confirm that I had 3 wheels spinning in the mud. The rear axle has a locker, which I had locked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, bring the critter tomorrow. I'll bring mine and we'll go pull the logs up to the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Marty, are you ready to go. I'm gonna go put the bota on the trailer now.


----------



## Gene01

I knew the 150s locked electronically. But, thought the 250s were manual. My 04 hubs are manual. And, Coopers are a great choice. They'll lighten your wallet, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning. Marty, are you ready to go. I'm gonna go put the bota on the trailer now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bringing the trailer would have been a good idea, I'm driving 12mph out I-70…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, my 08 was this way too. I think that may have been the year it changed. My 02 was like your 04. The hubs have two choices now. It can be set to auto or lock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning. Marty, are you ready to go. I'm gonna go put the bota on the trailer now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bringing the trailer would have been a good idea, I m driving 12mph out I-70…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Make sure you take it out of 4wd. They say you shouldn't drive on the interstate in 4wd at 12 mph. Also, you shouldn't text and drive.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a cool few days. More rain in a bit and snow tomorrow.

My '01 has the same Auto or lock hubs. Most of the time I just let them auto lock except for the times the vacuum line gets pulled off with ice and slush. One of the few diesels that have a vacuum system to run the hubs and heating / defrosting controls.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My '95 has the lockouts, it's the first 4WD that I've owned that wasn't auto…..


----------



## ssnvet

I am seriously lusting for a F250 Superduty…. regular cab, with a custom flat dump bed.

Now THAT will lighten your wallet


----------



## johnstoneb

Super duties have automatic hubs with a manual option in the event you lose the vacuum to the hub. They use vacuum to lock the hub in. The F150's lock in electronically.


----------



## ssnvet

> Super duties have automatic hubs with a manual option in the event you lose the vacuum to the hub. They use vacuum to lock the hub in. The F150 s lock in electronically.
> - johnstoneb


I want to put an 8' plow on my "retirement truck" so I want a 3/4 ton truck (minimum). I have to kick a few kids out of the house (and nurse them through college) first. It's going to be a while.


----------



## rhybeka

hey now - I own a Chevy and it's treated me just fine the past seven years  Granted, I don't pull trailers or logs with it, but haven't had any issues with it really.


----------



## Gene01

> Now THAT will lighten your wallet
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Boy, you are not kidding! 
My 04 still meets my needs but, I sure wish it was a regular cab with a long bed. That 2nd seat is empty, 99% of the time and, the 6 and a half foot bed is OK but, an 8 footer would sure be handy.


----------



## rockusaf

My chevy has done anything I've asked it to do for the last 28 years and still gets me to work every day. Can't complain.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Out of the clamps, cleaned up, and a coat of stain..
.PIP?








Top view..and..









Bottom view…corner detail?









letting the stain dry, a while….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...the 6 and a half foot bed is OK but, an 8 footer would sure be handy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, ya need an Extend-A-Truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Extend-A-Truck sits 11 foot from the front of the bed, those 2×6's are 16ft long…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

With just those few 2×6's, what does that work out to an equivalent tongue weight placed on the receiver hitch?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is rated for 380lbs I think…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was 6 sticks on there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maximum load 350lbs…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Welded up the no.8 blade today and mowed the yard. The blade was in a lot worse shape then it looked. Lots of spider cracks. I don't have a tig welder so I will have a buddy play the chase the crack game maybe. It's a shame it welds very nicely.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Telemarketer advice


----------



## Gene01

Good idea, Marty. Thanks.


----------



## Gene01

Dubble post


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all! no shop time last night - but I did glue up the laminated countertop I'd cut in half months ago finally. hoping I used enough glue since I don't have a ton of clamps. Otherwise I raked and tried to rid our front yard of those beastly gumballs. Almost time to go get a biometric screening done. yay.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….no rain…yet..


----------



## ssnvet

> Gene, ya need an Extend-A-Truck…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I predict Marty will get cited for popping wheelies on the public way :^p


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 34° and light rain and occasional snow flakes. Will be like this most of the day. They say we will get an inch of snow but it is melting before it gets to the ground. Right now it is calm and almost wanting to be sunny. We would keep more of it but guess You folks out east want it more.

They have a lot of snow building up just south and east of us. Wyoming and South Dakota and SE Montana are getting up to 12" of snow in places.


----------



## Gene01

Winter's grasp is slow to loosen, it seems. 78° yesterday. Might hit 50° today. Supposed to get to 28° tonight. Snow is a possibility. By Sunday, should be in the 70s again. Weird weather, even for here.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day today…need a nap….
pressure washer to clean out the gutters….hook I made would work, don't have enough water pressure…
Craig tried the 8' step ladder my dad used to have….didn't like it, so..we went to Lowes, and bought one he did like…8' Little Giant…and we got about half the gutters cleaned up….had to keep dragging away the mud from the down spout….gutter was full of twigs and "compost".....

Got my ears lowered…and beard trimmed up right. Boss went along, had grocery shopping to do, Lunch at Bob Evan's….short rest, then added feet to the Ash Tote..









Top view..and…









A view of the bottom….needed two tools to install..









Yankee #41, and a Stanley No. 1 phillips…..maybe after that nap…I'll take the tote to the shop, and add the varnish…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I have my tractor wieghts tied to the front bumper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It is 34° and light rain and occasional snow flakes.
> 
> - Festus56





> Snow is a possibility.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I mowed grass today…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Rehab tried to kill me today. Worked me like a rented mule. 
Windier than a Baptist preacher and 87 degrees. 
Candy put a splint on my right thumb and I can't hit the right keys on this thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You know yer $hit's right when your cubed steak and fried taters look like this…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Jeff? He needs to weigh in on his weather.


----------



## CFrye

> Rehab tried to kill me today. Worked me like a rented mule.
> Windier than a Baptist preacher and 87 degrees.
> Candy put a splint on my right thumb and I can t hit the right keys on this thing.
> 
> - mudflap4869


You couldn't hit the right keys before!

Nice tote/tray/thingy, Bandit.

Marty, got any left?

We talked with Sue (MadJester) today! She's been fighting daily migraines for a while. Still pickin and selling small stuff on the Bay. Doesn't have the umph for the bigger stuff right now. She asked about the get together this year. Told her there was not gonna be one unless someone jumps up at the last minute and volunteers. She was kinda bummed about that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, was you volunteering???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, thanks for the update on Sue-I was wondering about her.

Vote for Pedro!

I mean, Candy!


----------



## Gene01

Got some white stuff yesterday. Not flakes…BBs. Supposed to hit 60° today and, drop to 50° tomorrow. Maybe rain, too. Nature must be female. Can't make up her mind.

Good looking tote, Bandit.

Good looking meal, Marty.

Need more coffee..cyl.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, was you volunteering???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um…no…not this year.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…rather chilly outside…3 yard sales today…will see IF they have anything good….

Tote/Tray needs a coat of varnish…Honey-do tasks wore me out…9pm bed time last night..

Had to go up the new ladder, use a garden trowel to dig all the twigs, sprouts, and wet "compost" out of the gutter, as it was too much for the pressure washer to move along….then pressure wash the patio….cleaned an area near the back gate…was almost a foot deep in leaves and things…so the roll-around trash can will sit level, and close to the gate…used a hoe and a rake…

Supposed to replace the dining room lights, with a ceiling fan/light fixture….with 9 foot ceilings in the room….working from the ladders about kills the calves on these old legs…

While washing off the back patio….one of the flea-bags tried to attack the spray nozzle…..she promptly got a bath…after about the third time…she finally wised up…


----------



## mudflap4869

Temp dropped 10 degrees in the last hour, and the wind cuts like knife. Looks like snow clouds overhead, and I have a truck load of lumber needing to be offloaded. *RATS.*


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-roohs,

Three quality complaints yesterday. Two from key customers and the other from the nit-pickers. Guess who get's to try to fix all of that mess?

It finally tipped the scale and my boss is warming up to the idea of hiring a QC type. We're all a bit intimidated about standing up a "real" quality program. Half the companies we so go ISO 9001 are just as (if not more) screwed up afterwards as they were before… they just have stacks of paper to document how screwed up they are. Guess who gets to take the point of this little project?

We've go our own ideas on how to make this work for our operations, but we need to get enough industry standard type stuff going to make the customers happy.

We'll see how it all pans out…. it will be a long bumpy road.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, ISO 9001 can be a huge PITA or a great marketing tool depending on how prepared everyone within your organization is when beginning implementation. One mill I was working in was an absolute nightmare, the "QC" guy was a state away covering 6 facilities total and we had no dedicated liaison on our end so it fell on the shoulders of our 24 year old plant manager who had zero technical knowledge, poor communication skills and would usually answer questions starting with "Umm" regularly. On the plus side he had to be getting close to puberty and was willing to work for under $45k/yr. when the average for such a position was a little over three times that back then. As you can imagine, his performance left more than a little to be desired.


----------



## ssnvet

> poor communication skills and would usually answer questions starting with "Umm" regularly.
> - bigblockyeti


Ya know Yeti, it's like, uhm…. you old farts are way too hung up on this grammar grouch thing…. it's like, we gots twitter now, so who needs that stuff.

Back in my days as an instructor and Naval Submarine School, they would count how many times you used "verbal connectors" (it's like, uhmm, ya know) during your evaluation lectures. Our department head was a real nut job (in a funny sort of way) and he was famous for his saying "uhm is the clutch betwixt the brain and mouth" .

Whenever he would hear one of us say "uhm" he would shout out "CLUTCH ENGAGED !"

Funny how he cured us all of that habbit.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmm….
yard sale find today….Brass ball peen hammer….will post once it gets a new handle, and cleaned up….then I have to hide it from Sue…


----------



## BillWhite

Matt, I fall into that category as well. Can't tolerate all the "you knows" floatin' around.


----------



## rockusaf

I learned years ago as an instructor to avoid verbal pauses so I have a tendency to start counting the uhmm's and not pay attention to what the individual is actually saying when they use them repeatedly. A second of silence while you come up with what you're trying to say isn't a bad thing.

Rock


----------



## JL7

> Where's Jeff? He needs to weigh in on his weather.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey Bill…...not even you would like this weather….....mostly just a PITA…..it was 70 a few days ago…..now thunder snow, graupel, hail, sleet, rain and windy as Trump…....otherwise, life is good.


----------



## bandit571

2 sales were a bust today…the other one?









What is so special about a very small ball peen hammer?









Solid brass head….seems to be stamped for a local railroad around here….C.C.C. & St L. later part of New York Central RR…they had a big Roundhouse here in town….
$2 hammer, and a $0.25 screwdriver….

Ball end of the hammer is a bit "holy' ( Church Rummage Sale)...









Screwdriver had a square shank…









Might be a keeper?


----------



## Gene01

A holey hammer. The Pastor's peen? Whatever, good find.

Jeffy, we're a ways apart but we're sharing the same $hitty weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the report Jeff. I tend to agree with ya.


----------



## DonBroussard

Hard to believe that my granddaughter Charlee (aka Baby Charlee) is 5 years old today. We had a nice birthday meal with her parents tonight at Chuy's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't believe that either!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We were supposed to get weather but only about 1/2" rain yesterday and sunshine today. Red Lodge 70 miles south of here got 18" close to Yellowstone Park. South Dakota got hammered good. They still have a lot of road and school closures.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Jeff! 
Happy birthday, Charlee!!
Cool little hammer, Bandit!
We finally made it to check out the new location of the Tulsa Woodcraft. The old store was taken out by a tornado in 2017. You can read about it here. 
We left there a little lighter in the wallet. We DID get at least, something we actually needed…and they were on sale! WooHoo! A pair of saw horse brackets. Also got a book (on sale) 'Making Classic Toys that Teach' and Jim got a new truck for his collection. 









AND there was this flyer…









All in all it was a good day.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday… off to the races…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Will see how the cleaned out gutter works, bit of a shower going on, around here…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…..wallet is quite a bit lighter….Day after Easter, Lowes is delivering all the lumber and hardware to expand the front porch…..into a 10' x 10" deck, with railings and better steps…$835.00 worth..that I have to build myself…

Then went across the street, and had my eyes checked for new glasses..bi-focals with get those next Friday…

need to scrounge a hammer drill to drill for Tapcon screws…

Twas a windy-arsed Thunderstorm that came through this morning….cleaned gutter seemed to work as designed…


----------



## bandit571

Roh-kray Raggy…drew up a plan, via Single Brain Cell Sketch Up…to where the fellow at Lowes could figure a parts list from…..Lot of tape measure work this morning…









Something like this…"existing" is a smallish concrete slab porch..









Will tapcon a rim joist to the edges, and the decking down to the concrete (wind up even with the threshold)









I'll come out to this side of the sidewalk…..cracked area will be about under the new stairs I need to build…5" rise x 11" treads….with railings. Corner of the house..









Is where I'll meet up to the house, and end the railing









Posts will sit either on the sidwalk, or on paver blocks (1' x1' squares) on the dirt….no digging needed.

Materials arrive a week from Monday…day after Easter. Anyone want to show up and help out…cold ones as needed.

Should have my new glasses by then…( framing square to lay out stringers for the steps…should be fun to do)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wait a minute, I thought you were renting? If that's the case, I hope the land lord is giving you at least a couple months free for your labor.


----------



## bandit571

Oh, I think he will….along with a bill for cleaning the gutters on the house..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fish fry fish was good tonight. Now I need to rest.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We went to the same fish fry we hit up three weeks ago and they weren't having it this Friday much to my chagrin after driving almost 25 minutes. A quick phone search revealed a very well recommended seafood restaurant that had over an hour wait to be seated after we got there so the kids voted for cheese pizza at Costco and all was well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer. We've had that happen. We ended up at the VFW fish fry which had decent food, but the cigarette smoke was banked down to the table tops. Cindy was not impressed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happens to us all the time. Finally decide where to go on a Friday date night and find out there is an hour wait to get seated. This weekend the PBR is in town so had to go to the far side of town to find a place last night.

A bright sunny, cloudless day here. Will be able to watch the grass grow after the rain earlier this week.

That will be a nice front deck Bandit. Room for porch sitting on nice days. I have 2 hammer drills you could borrow if I was closer. Also have a couple 22cal. powered nail guns that would work.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….will see what sort of trouble I can get out of, today….Going to wait until after Easter, before they can deliver all the porch making stuff to the house….was a wee bit too much for the Caravan to haul home….

RR hammer is for un-sticking sticky valves on a Steam Locomotive…..Fellow here in town bought the old loco repair shop building…..want to buy the hammer to add to what old tools are still in the shop…

Have another glue up in the clamps I need to change out, for the next item…


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## Gene01

Whatcha clean'n, Matt?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Whatcha clean n, Matt?
> 
> - Gene Howe


He's probably going to fume his Morris chair. Hope he's wearing a full HazMat suit….....!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, just dropped by to check with you guys…have any of you seen my rounded scraper? I have the square edge one but that one that has a curve to it seems to have taken a hike. 
BTW….not sure if I told you but I can walk again since I had that back surgery.
I smell walnut. gotta go


----------



## ssnvet

On sale at Wally World…. 60 cents a can :^) 
Couldn't resist










I'm a bachelor and kidless for the next 5 days….










Lunch of champions


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt's gonna live on beer chips and dip for 5days. Sounds fun.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Party's at Matt's house! Who's bringing the keg?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to a firefighter retirement party. There might be a keg there. Pictures later. I will be in my class A uniform.


----------



## ssnvet

These sticks told me they wanted to be a seat back when they grew up.


----------



## ssnvet

Ya didn't really think I was just going to eat chip, did ya?


----------



## Gene01

> Whatcha clean n, Matt?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> He s probably going to fume his Morris chair. Hope he s wearing a full HazMat suit….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


At least a good respirator and a big tent and, some strategically placed glass containers.


----------



## Festus56

Must have been a good day. Matt ran out of Bud and had to start on Sam Adams.


----------



## ssnvet

Fuming will be done in the barn. I'm going to make a large 5 sided plastic corrugated box with window holes and cover over the whole shebang with a large clear poly bag. I'll fume the sub assemblies one at a time on a scrap plywood deck covered by the box. NH3 goes in glass pie pan. I want to do shorter fumes (3-4 hrs) so I'm using the high test. PPE will be rubber gloves, respirator, face shield, long sleeves and box fans.

At least that's the plan.


----------



## bandit571

Burgers taste better, when you pour a little beer on them….while they are on the grill…


----------



## ssnvet

> Must have been a good day. Matt ran out of Bud and had to start on Sam Adams.
> - Festus56


Got lucky and found a Sam in the back of the fridge. Right next to some really scary looking salsa.

:^o


----------



## Gene01

Matt, how about some pre and post pics? And, pics of the container, too. It's going to be an interesting process. Blog worthy, for sure. I'll bet more than a few LJs would be quite interested.

Don't need any pics of the scary looking salsa. BTDT. Like a science experiment run amok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a wonderful retirement party for my good friend. He's retiring after 32 years at the FD. I've known him all 32 years and worked with him for almost 27. All but one of our members was in attendance. His step mom passed away a few days ago and couldn't be there. On the way home I saw brake lights in a creek and told cindy to drive over there. There was an suv in the creek with very bad damage. I to,d her to call 911 while I used my phone as a flashlight and walked across the creek in my patent leathers. Nobody was home. Apparently the driver had exited the vehicle and walked away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course his gift from the FD.


----------



## Festus56

That is a special evening Bill. Looking pretty sharp and your flag case looks good too!!


----------



## mojapitt

Great job Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Since I just filed my taxes, I would like to note that tomorrow (Tax day) is Stumpy's Birthday. Hopefully it's not a bad day for him.


----------



## Gene01

Great pics, Bill. Thanks for bringing us along.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I filed yesterday morning. 
I was wondering if Mustache Mike called Stumpy "TD"(tax deduction) when he was a young 'un)? Happy birthday, Stumpy!!
Bill, you clean up purdy good!! Congratulations to the retiree!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks everybody. It's snowing!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like a wonderful sendoff for him, Bill! You and Cindy look great!


----------



## bandit571

No snow here….bit of a breeze, sprinkles of rain, cloudy…must be April…

Boss wants to go shopping, today? We'll see. Even Shop Cat came inside today, and is perched on my lap…with wet paws…

Happy Birthday, James.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Not much happening here. Just a cool rainy day.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Jim.
Rained for almost 24 hours. Now the road beside the house has a small river running down it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Sir Stumpy.

Bill I like the way the wall art behind you is perfectly lined up with you head.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of Thunderstorms rolled through here, today….went to Lima, OH to get out of their way….Boss went shopping at one place….I stopped in at Harbor Freight….needed a cheap hammerdrill, to install tapcons with…also picked up a couple more clamps….

Warm and humid right now….grass has greened up nicely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that was unfortunate AJ. It's my halo.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday sir Stumps-a-lot


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope William & Dave escaped the tornado!!!

Anyone hear from them???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Stumpy!


----------



## rockusaf

Happy Birthday Stumpy! Hope the tax man didn't steal your present.

Rock


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Stumpy!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Mr Hamilton


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday Stumpy J!

Spent the past few days in NC with my aunt and had a great time. Found a draw knife for 12 bucks. Back home yesterday and still off today to come to the doctor for some issues that won't leave me alone. Bleh. I was hoping to get to the shop but we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Jim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just picked up 4 medium sized maple logs. I have too many logs.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Sir Stumpy! Best wishes for your special day.


----------



## bandit571

A fellow who was the assitant Fire Chief for DeGraff, OH's Vol. Fire Department…was found dead, over the past weekend, by his father…..Checked his house, when there wasn't any response to a phone call…Coroner's office is checking things out. His Dad was also in the fire department.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday Mr. Hamilton. Hope your party isn't too taxing.


----------



## mojapitt

> I just picked up 4 medium sized maple logs. I have too many logs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That can happen?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a disease I know, but look at this walnut. Makes it all worth while. 10' long and at least 21" wide, 2" thick.


----------



## Festus56

Nice walnut stick Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you all seen the fire at Norte dame.


----------



## bandit571

And, here I am, stuck using scraps…
.









At least until next Monday…..even made a blank for the tote's handle…









Then the back started to act up…Spinal Stenosis Lumbar….

Matt: Paris is burning, any word from your Daughter?


----------



## Gene01

> Have you all seen the fire at Norte dame.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Saw it on the news. All that art lost as well as that beautiful building. So tragic for the French people and, the rest of the world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, yep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and Stumpy too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Gone like the dinosaurs Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wanted to buy a new truck tonight , but it turned out to be a 1948 International…..


----------



## Festus56

> Have you all seen the fire at Norte dame.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Like a Firefighter's nightmare there!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Have you all seen the fire at Norte dame.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Like a Firefighter s nightmare there!!
> 
> - Festus56


Yeah, very scary Mark.


----------



## ssnvet

Mary went down to see the smoldering remains. So sad. I was their in August of last year. Irreplaceable history. Their are some 20 chapels inside, each from different eras of history.


----------



## ssnvet

Had to go exercise a couple ponies today…









Had the range to myself until these turkeys showed up


----------



## bigblockyeti

So Matt, is thanksgiving dinner at your house this week?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never heard of turkey hunting with a 1911.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all!

@Bill I was told this morning there's a bunch of old growth white oak trees our security guy had felled waiting to be milled here.

going to be a busy week. Time to get the lawn mower out and start that weekly process


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It appears that Norte Dame was saved, but after severe damage to the roof structure. Most of the art work was not there at the time due to the work going on there. Some things were removed as the fire was burning. They said one firefighter and two police officers were minorly injured.

Sounds good Beka. I've got an old growth white oak waiting to be milled too.


----------



## bandit571

Late start for the day….internet was down for a while this morning…Lunch, the Wall E World

Picked up a new brush, and a new sparkplug for the mower….and a 3 way plug for the E-cord….saves time, don't have to plug and unplug drills and saws while building a deck….leave them all plugged in, and get to work….


----------



## ssnvet

Back at the salt mine today…

Between shop time, house chores and Net Flix, I've been staying up way to late while the Mrs. is away.

I'm beat!


----------



## bandit571

New glasses have arrived…getting used to BiFocals, now…..almost 70 degrees outside, lots of sunshine, bit of a breeze…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I don't know anyone with a mill so  oh well.

Debating going home and finishing this release just so I can enjoy the weather


----------



## ssnvet

Got the chair back pre-sanded and glued up. I almost completely hosed the glue up and had a mad scramble to save it before the glue set up. I think I just barely beat the clock.


----------



## rhybeka

nice job Matt!

back at the mine today, but I'm tired. didn't sleep well last night. I need to watch a video or two on setting up a dado stack as I'd like to get mine set up. any recommendations?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, my new glasses finally arrived on the slow boat from China. Unfortunately, they're not any bigger, they are the same as the ones I had…..


----------



## Gene01

Bummer Marty. Mine fit great but, they are from FullSource out of Fl. Ph. 8000-975-0986. www.fullsource.com. Item#UVEX-S2508. They are Uvex brand by Honeywell. Quicker to call fullSource than ordering from their site.


----------



## ssnvet

> Ph. 8000-975-0986…..Quicker to call fullSource than ordering from their site.
> - Gene Howe


What is this strange number and call of which you speak?

Can't Alexa or Siri just wink and nod and make all that I desire magically appear?


----------



## Festus56

> Ph. 8000-975-0986…..Quicker to call fullSource than ordering from their site.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> What is this strange number and call of which you speak?
> 
> Can t Alexa or Siri just wink and nod and make all that I desire magically appear?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I do not have one of those servants. I have a Jamie and she may or may not do what I request.


----------



## Gene01

Oops….delete one zero. 
Alexa won't talk to me since I cussed her out. And, Siri is nowhere to be found. Phyl only does what I ask is she was going to do it anyway. Then, she never forgets.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping today….Gazebo needed a post…









Because we are going to close off the South side …









Post goes in the center of that "wall" painted plywood applied to the outside, with the post supporting things in the center. My "woodworking from the other day..Honey-Do item..









Came from Aldi's…little potting bench…metal top shelf. Metal feet, too, rest is painted Pine…
I have 3 framing squares….can't read any of the markings on any of them…..Need one I can read measurements from, so..









Will need it, to cut the stair stringers….also needed these..









These go onto the square, set to the rise and tread, so I can repeat the markings….also 2 new shop tools…









1/4" Irwin Marples chisel, to do some heavy chopping. After getting blank stares at both Lowes and Home Despot…spent $2 for a pushstick at Menard's…imagine that.

Almost too warm to do any work…..hoping the weather is dry, next week….electric drills and rain do not play nice together…BTDT…


----------



## DanKrager

It's too late now, Bandit, cause you already bought the brass stops. I've made a much more accurate gizmo that costs only the time to make it. A scrap of wood 3/4×3/4 x long enough to reach across the tip of both legs of the square is the start. Saw a slot from each end leaving about 4" in the middle. Slide the square legs into each slot and clamp it down on the rise and run numbers along the outside of the square. The diagonal wood piece rides along the edge and averages out any bumps or dings that the corners of the brass thingys would stumble over or fall into. Too lazy to go back to the shop for a picture…  but if you want a picture, I'll do it. Just for you! (but don't tell anyone else….)

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Google, show me Gene's glasses… Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glasses are in the shopping cart and waiting on the next bus out of Florida…..


----------



## Gene01

They look just like the originals only bigger. They may be a tad darker.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should try out the "new" chisel…and see how long it lasts…against Ash…


----------



## bandit571

Chisel seemed to last as long as I needed it to..









At least on the pins…









Tails had a problem….









Least little force, and they snapped off…finally, just buzzed everything off, went with the nails & Glue..









Wasn't in the mood for such things,,,,had to predrill the holes for the 1/2" brads….to keep from getting "split ends" 
New handle will be a dowel….brass screws to hold it in place…after the dividers are in…


----------



## Gene01

I need a more powerful laser. Maple just laughs at it. Looking at a 5500 mW.


----------



## Gene01

I need a more powerful laser. Maple just laughs at it. Looking at a 5500 mW.


----------



## Festus56

Gene give me a call when you get a few minutes. My laser does good on maple, birch and even jatoba. Hardwoods work better than softwood like pine or cedar.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, I lost your number. Can you PM me with it. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Adjusting the focus and going very slow is how you compensate for lack of power Gene.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. Mark suggested to play around. I have been and got some good burns on maple. But, it is slooow.


----------



## mojapitt

Honestly, slow would be an upgrade


----------



## Gene01

That's one reason for more power, I'd think. The gain in speed wouldn't be proportional but, maybe shave a few minutes off a large burn.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps are off the TV Remote Tote….cleaned up…brass nails on the ends…Dowel has been cut, sanded, and installed..Dividers have been made, and installed…Film after a while…clamps holding the dividers in place, until the glue dries…kind of blocking a good view…

Bought two tarps, today…one for the lumber to sit on….a second larger one to keep things covered up. Have a print-out of the stair stringers I'll need to cut….waiting around on the delivery truck is the hard part..supposed to be here next Monday….


----------



## bandit571

Teaser.
.








handle details…clamps?









Holding the center divider, until the glue dries…locking the smaller ones in place…


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy and all…......

Gene - made a slight mod to the inside measuring gauge that you passed out at the Boil….this is a great little gadget….drilled holes now it hangs on a coffee cup hook and the extra bits are there:


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been compensating for lack of power my whole life…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

JEFF!!!


----------



## bandit571

J E F F !


----------



## JL7

MARTY!! What's up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've used my measuring guages a few times, they're handy…..


----------



## JL7

S T E V E !


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used my gauge to measure for cabinet doors. Unfortunately it's broken right now. Gotta fix that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty!
Jeff!
Steve!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Jeff. Guess you survived the winter. We kept most of the snow so it is not my fault if you got too much.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers….

No happy dance today… too tired.


----------



## Gene01

Great idea, Jeffy. Glad you guys found them useful.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….wet, cool, drizzley morning….have a meet & greet to do today.

May have to clean the shop up a bit?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My name is Bill and I have a walnut addiction. Yesterday's task force training was chainsaws. For practice, the guys the day before had cut down walnut trees for practice. Two were too small for lumber. The third was an old dead tree, but there was a really nice log about 24" by 5' long. Would have loved to bring that home. Today some logs are being delivered to me that I'm buying. I can't say no.


----------



## Festus56

Nothing wrong with being a wood addict as long as there is room for more.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, there's nothing wrong with hoarding logs. The guy that cut up the walnut tree for me last fall had just gone in with a buddy on an LT15 wide and was just getting started. Ironically he was a firefighter, had a 3/4 ton diesel truck, heavy tandem axle trailer but no tractor, he had a skid steer with forks and a grapple. There seems to be a theme with those who are drawn to sawing.
I had a little bit of a problem but having to pick everything up by hand and manually push it through my bandsaw (limited to 14" tall) kept me from going too crazy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is ironic, Yeti. You done well with the sawing on the BS.
Unfortunately my logs did not show up today. Another day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, manhandling logs is not easy but a diesel truck ($55K) a proper trailer ($5K) a tractor or skid steer ($15K) and a band mill ($8K) could add up pretty quickly if I wanted to get real serious about it. That and I can neither store all that in my HOA neighborhood nor would the neighbors like hearing a mill or me selling lumber from my driveway. All that can change when we move from 1/2 acre to 6 acres in the woods in 5-6 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're only a little high on each, but very close at least compared to what I have. It's not cheap. My plan is for all of this to pay off in the end.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ evening all!


----------



## CFrye

> it is slooow.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Was there a Randy sighting?

Jeff! Why didn't I think of that?

Here ya go, Matt.












> Nothing wrong with being a wood addict.
> 
> - Festus56





> there s nothing wrong with hoarding logs.
> - bigblockyeti


Handy caddy, Bandit!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Was there a Randy sighting?
> 
> - CFrye


I haven't seen him recently….


----------



## CFrye

/\ /\ /\ there's our favorite baseball head!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> diesel truck ($55K) a proper trailer ($5K) a tractor or skid steer ($15K) and a band mill ($8K)
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Gas truck ($2500) a proper trailer ($450) a tractor or skid steer ($2200) and a bandsaw mill (TBD)…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> diesel truck ($55K) a proper trailer ($5K) a tractor or skid steer ($15K) and a band mill ($8K)
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Gas truck ($2500) a proper trailer ($450) a tractor or skid steer ($2200) and a bandsaw mill (TBD)…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


More than the other three combined.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….about the only time uglier than the view outside the window…is the view I get in the mirror…

Fellow stopped by the shop, yesterday…..one of the items he left, was a black bottle, with a cork in it, Marked as J.E.T. J & B 12 yr old Scotch….and a huge tape measure…..he also left with a few items….Showed how a few tools worked….I got a free dinner, too.

Now, I need to go clean up and put away a few items…can't even see the top of the bench….trying to send all this rain back to Marty….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool cloudy morning here. Is 55° now and should get to the mid 60's later. Have a pretty good chance of rain and judging by the clouds am sure it will get here.

Wish one of you sawmill guys with all that equipment and walnut wood was closer. would rather work with hardwood instead of pine. Can get all kinds here but gets spendy for the good stuff.

Have company this weekend. My oldest son and wife came to visit. Not much shop time but we will be visiting my favorite hardwood and tool store.


----------



## mojapitt

I think this was a bad marketing strategy for wine


----------



## ssnvet

My skates have been bugging me for some time and now I think I'm getting a bone spur… so I'm going to do a little minor surgery in the shop today


----------



## ssnvet

On my skate that is


----------



## Gene01

Whew, Matt. Had me scared there for a second.


----------



## ssnvet

Unfortunately, I think the bump on my foot is permanent


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…missed a spot..









Compost happens….a little touch up ( MAKE-UP!) and a coat of clear gloss..should be ready to post as a project..

Meet & Greet visit: showed how a cut on a good mitrebox..









Can make a cut the doesn't require a shooting board…









Right off the saw.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, MUDFLAP!!


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha cooking Jim for his birthday Candy?


----------



## CFrye

Well, Monte, he's too big for the oven or the grill…guess I'll not cook him. Besides, what in the world would I do with all that rendered fat?


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday…ya old goat!


----------



## CFrye

Oddly enough, our son texted me yesterday to ask for *MY* recipe for chicken curry! I wonder if they make and get sick if I can I be charged for assault with a deadly recipe??


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday mudflap. Good time to post one of your classic rants?


----------



## CFrye

Oh oh, Matt has thrown down the gauntlet!


----------



## CFrye

If ever there was a cause for lynching, this would be it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a similar bump on my ankle Matt. I believe from snow skiing and from my hockey skates.


----------



## bandit571

On the theory one can NOT do Carpenter work without a proper Carpenter's tool belt ( my old one is LONG gone) picked up an AWP tool belt, and a set of suspenders ( hard to keep things up around the waist, anymore)

They seemed to be having a sale while changing the tool section over to Craftsman…then a 10% Mil. Discount….less than $40 for a decent rig…will have it loaded up ( or down?) Monday…after unloading all the stuff for the new porch…truck will get here between 0800 and noon…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Jim!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday mud.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Jim!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Dadgummed woman took me to the Golden Corral and made me eat too dang much. Then we came home and put a brisket in the smoker. I keep telling her that I would be a vegetarian, if wasn't for my addiction to meat. Now I am going to have to become a glutton if I am going to keep her from getting any fatter on my great cooking. She is already 3 ax handles wide across the …...stern. Gonna hafta put in a barn door for her to get in and out of the house.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Jim.


----------



## diverlloyd

Golden Corral has good ham.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy (nearly belated) birthday Mr. Mud Flap!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Jim.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy BELATED Birthday Sir Mudflap!!!

Guess since your birthday is over….
As it is 12:38am (my time)....
I'ma guessin' I won't hav'sta be gitten ya a gift!!!
That makes me (not so) sorry that I procrastinated on the B-day salutation!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Happy birthday, Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


We'd have to have Bill and Mark (and a whole bunch of others) on stand by when we light all those candles!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim I ate a bowl of ice cream fer ya, hope you like cherry cordial…..


----------



## Gene01

Happy Easter, everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All eggs were hidden at 0600 in the morning dew. Boys didn't get up til 0815. Eggs are all unhidden now.
Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter to All,

Is a cool 44° and rainy day here. Might get up to 50° later they say.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Easter, to all my LumberJocks friends. May God bless each and every one of you!


----------



## Gene01

I only found 3 of the 12 eggs I hid last night. I blame the tooth fairy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Easter to everyone.


----------



## mudflap4869

*!!!HE IS RISEN!!!* Happy Easter.


----------



## DanKrager

He is risen indeed.

A safe trip was had to in-laws on a beautiful drive through IN 63 N where redbuds were blooming against dark green cedars. Awesome.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

He is risen!

And I need a nap.. Easter Cookout at my Daughter's place….


----------



## bandit571

Took that tote along today….it now is a resting spot for 6 jars of spices for the Kitchen….seemed to like it.

Cleaned out the work area around the front porch, tonight….and bought a pair of leather work gloves….hate getting splinters from treated lumber…and will be unloading the delivery truck by hand, in the morning…then start right in on the joists….may have to haul the B&D Work Mate up from the shop…and a few clamps..Monday looking like a LONG day..


----------



## bandit571

Rise and shine! Despite it being a Monday….intend to start working as a Carpenter , today….waiting on Lowes to deliver the supplies this morning….not a cloud in the sky, supposed to go into the 70s today…

Morning to ya!


----------



## ssnvet

A belated "He is risen indeed"....

They had a slide show set to music during Easter service in which people submitted photos of their departed loved ones…. got me all choked up to see some old friends up there… especially those who passed so young. I hadn't got the memo ahead of time (teaches me to blow off reading the bulletin), or I would have sent in a photo of my dad.

Looking forward to that resurrection reunion. For me… that's the true hope of Easter.


----------



## bandit571

Local Vol. fire departments used a fire truck as a hearse the other day, for the Funeral of the DeGraff, OH Asst. Fire Chief. They had a platform to park the truck up to, then the crews passed the casket along to the ground. 3rd generation Fireman….was riding in the trucks before he could even walk. Josh Goings, RIP. He was just 35 yrs old, and was an 18 yr veteran firefighter, most of which as an asst Fire Chief.


----------



## Gene01

Finished this anniversary gift wine box. mahogony and maple. Starting one with a sliding lid. Out of 1/2" Baltic birch. A prototype before committing the mesquite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That happens around here too Bandit…..using a truck as a hearse.


----------



## bandit571

Materials have arrived…have to sort through the piles of stuff….and get things set up…start in about…10 minutes…anyone want to stop by?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Not much exciting happening here today. Just playing in the shop again.

Looks nice Gene.

Have fun in your big open air shop Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here…worn out, and very sore….quitting time was 1730 hrs….









Got a wee bit done, today…..had a slight glitch in the process ( that Monday thing?) seems the load of lumber..









Was missing 5 boards…the 4×4 x 10' ers I need for railing posts…called Lowes back…had a fellow load them up, and haul them to the house….in the meantime…









made do with cut-offs, and got 3 joists done….then the posts show up..









And Grandson and son helped get the posts placed, and the framing leveled…









last post for the day….if it doesn't rain tomorrow…I might actually get something ….done.

Sitting here having a cold one ( or two?) Back is sore, feet hurt…All the lumber has been tarped, toys..er..TOOLS were brought into the house…Started at about 1130 hrs…worked straight through to 1730 hrs…then closed up, and put stuff away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

These river logs are on Facebook and I want to get them. They have very cool marking from the water over years of current. What do you guys think I should do with them?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dining room table!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's looking good Bandit!


----------



## Festus56

Looks solid. You got a lot more done than I did Bandit and I started at 0800.

I did manage to shred 2 belts on my oscillating belt sander so that was exciting for a few seconds.

River logs should be fun to mill. See the grain inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Finished this anniversary gift wine box. mahogony and maple. Starting one with a sliding lid. Out of 1/2" Baltic birch. A prototype before committing the mesquite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, ya need to make sure that bottle opens and pours before committing the mesquite…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody have dogs on chewable flea meds, what kind??? I'm thinkin' about switching Checkers over…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We give our dogs Bravecto every 3 months. It is a chewable. They like it.


----------



## rhybeka

we use Trifexis. It's heartworm as well as flea and tick. Lily loves it. Jack not so much but I think that's his age/trouble chewing.

Nice job, Bandit! I'd rather be doing that than working - it was a gorgeous day yesterday.

I told Whit I wasn't going to make it, came home and cleaned up the patio, weed whacked the back yard, put grass seed down, burned some scraps, and all around got myself ready for the nephew to visit this weekend to help me with the heavy stuff so it can go to the dump.

@Matt I can't wait! I'll get to spend a lot of time with my dad's parents. they're a hoot. The SO is struggling with the death of her grandma from last October. I feel that's one of the reasons since she is not a believer.

alright, better get back to work before my doctors appointment


----------



## Gene01

I'll do that, Marty. Corn likker would be better, though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty we use k9 advantix. It's not a chewable but it does take care of mosquitos also.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, get your glasses yet?


----------



## ssnvet

We switched Skipper over from Advantix to the Bayer Seresto collar.

It aint cheep (~$50), but it was 100% at keeping the tics off of him. Our woods are loaded with tics, and the Advantix kills them only after they bite… so he still get's exposed to tic born diseases.

With the collar, we haven't picked a single tic off of him. This will be our third year using it.










You can get it cheaper on amazon than at the vets.


----------



## bandit571

OW! legs are paying the price from yesterday….computer monitor chose this morning to die in place…2 trips tp wallie world to get a monitor that will work…having Lunch at the moment…will see IF I can move around enough to work on the deck…hell when ya get old…


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I wonder if that would be good for Lily for trail walking?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonder if it would work for me. Ticks are already bad.


----------



## Gene01

I'm one of the lucky few that insects don't bite. Never got a tick on me, no chiggers, never got stung by anything and, skeeters, if they do stick me, don't cause a welt or itch. Don't have a clue as to why. But, I'm grateful.


----------



## bandit571

Still sore,,just closed up for today..









tasks today were to add the blocking in..









Had 2 places to add this into..









And the second one…









Premium Boards my.a$$......had to start running tapcons to help straighten a few bows…even moved a workbench outside….and used it to cut a bunch of items today…









2 Gatorades today…having an Avalanche Amber Ale…may have a second one…


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, It has more than one board Bandit, so I guess it qualifies as a project. Looking good there pal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've always used the k9 advantix on my dogs, just been wondering about switching to the chews…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I haven't ordered the other pair yet, it's in my Amazon cart…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, that's a good point on repelling before they bite…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heck, I may even git one of them Soresto collars fer myself…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Heck, I may even git one of them Soresto collars fer myself…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's what I said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, mosquitoes don't bother me at all, but chiggers reallylike me


----------



## bandit571

OK, If'n I can't sleep in today…nobody else can…..WAKE UP, yall burning daylight!

Trying to get moving this morning….feel like a delivery truck had run over me…have the rest of the deck boards to install…then work on stair stringers.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, mosquitoes don't bother me at all, but chiggers reallylike me
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Some say eating garlic helps. We do eat a lot of garlic but, that hasn't always been the case.


----------



## mudflap4869

Eating a banana daily is said to keep skeeters, the Florida state bird, away. I don't know if it is true, but a lot of folks in south Florida ( where I grew up) swear by it. I don' know how to repel chiggers, accept by putting a rubber band around the cuff of your pants, but mom always put vinegar on the bites to stop the itch and discomfort.


----------



## ssnvet

This just in….









 
News at 11


----------



## bigblockyeti

Will the bag house be for sale soon? Glad no one was hurt, I hope it doesn't fall under your responsibility to have the SOP followed and confirmed via a sign off of some description. The last recycling plant i was in, I spec'd low flow sensors for the two critical aspirators where we could have big problems quickly if suction dropped below a certain point. They had green, yellow and red lights. If/when it turned yellow, which it shouldn't if being checked.and emptied at the right times, it was a requirement of anyone who saw a yellow light to notify maintenance immediately.


----------



## ssnvet

> Will the bag house be for sale soon? Glad no one was hurt, I hope it doesn t fall under your responsibility to have the SOP followed and confirmed via a sign off of some description. The last recycling plant i was in, I spec d low flow sensors for the two critical aspirators where we could have big problems quickly if suction dropped below a certain point. They had green, yellow and red lights. If/when it turned yellow, which it shouldn t if being checked.and emptied at the right times, it was a requirement of anyone who saw a yellow light to notify maintenance immediately.
> - bigblockyeti


Bag house is being considered a complete loss. It'll likely get cut up and put in metal bin. This is actually one of our small systems… our big system has monitoring lights that indicate if the three key motors are running. If not, it's time to shut down cutting and trouble shoot. I tell the supervisors to check the D/P gauge multiple times a shift, and I check it myself every time I walk by it. >2 psi and you have a problem brewing. >4 psi and you're filling your bag house. 10 psi and the bag house is likely full.

We have a rotary air lock at the bottom of the funnel that feeds into a secondary loop that discharges into a saw dust trailer (a 50' box trailer with vent holes cut into it). Trying to get people to check the trailer is not easy to do, and it's been know to back up.

What are these SOP things of which you speak? I can't find that term in our dictionary :^p


----------



## bandit571

4 hours of making sawdust today..









Decking is completed…...stringer has been started for the steps…









Plan did not match existing….cut the bottom step off…trimmed the top for the tread..second try?









Then go back and lower the first two steps to match the top one…..then the rains show up….had to put all the toys away, out of the rain….will see IF this is an all day thing…

back is way too sore, along with the legs….worked by myself, today….have a pair of "Cold Ones" chilling in the fridge…for later..4 hours was about the limit for today…Boss doesn't pay "Overtime"....


----------



## bandit571

Ok..a little break in the weather…and some help…









And we have stairs….Railing for them will wait, until I get the main railings done…hope it doesn't rain, tomorrow..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found an ad for walnut logs that said best offer. She has a log that 10" diameter and 13' long. That's got about 29 board feet in it. I wouldn't even consider buying a log that small. She said she want $500 for it. Easy math tells me that's $17/bf. Anybody wanna buy it?


----------



## mojapitt

> Found an ad for walnut logs that said best offer. She has a log that 10" diameter and 13' long. That's got about 29 board feet in it. I wouldn't even consider buying a log that small. She said she want $500 for it. Easy math tells me that's $17/bf. Anybody wanna buy it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's out of my current logic range Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

The ad said Best Offer-offer her what it's worth and see what she says.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A log that small is worth nothing to me. People always measure the big end when they tell me what size it is. It's probably 6" at the narrow end.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The ad said Best Offer-offer her what it s worth and see what she says.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I wouldn't give her that much just fer bein' stupid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A log ain't worth nuthin' more than firewood 'til it's milled up…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

She probably doesn't even have a chainsaw to make firewood.


----------



## bandit571

Did you ever get sore sore at work, you start hoping for a "Rain Day Off"?

18 hours so far…and only halfway done on that porch…...used to be..it was 2 days, two workers, and a 12 pack and it was done….no longer that young carpenter….

So…what exactly do I do with all these cut-offs of treated Pine? Can't burn them ( too wet, anyway..) I do not use treated wood in the Dungeon Shop…hmmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti

> What are these SOP things of which you speak? I can t find that term in our dictionary :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Standard Operating Procedure. I had to write a ton of them working at the mill, the recycling center I was at previously was running purely on grants and never actually made any money, luckily I found that out soon enough to burn all my vacation and plan accordingly as I knew a closure was eminent.

The mill was very by the book and oddly enough more people were still getting hurt, one pretty bad down the road where the lasers were all located. Apparently he was crushed (not quite to death) when a towmotor from the opposite side of the semi flatbed pushed a little to far anda bank of lockers, ~1500lbs., fell on him from the trailer deck. The whole operation was a mess and the three biggest problems were 1) My boss, the maintenance supervisor 2) The 24yr. old plant manager & 3) Our human resources guy who married into the family owned business. None of them had an engineering background of any kind and were constantly questioning what I was doing almost like a "show your work" kind of class room environment. An even bigger problem was my detailed explanation immediately went right over all their heads, I learned quickly the more technical I got, the quicker it confused them then I could get back to work sooner.

To the original question, writing these SOP's was supposed to get people of any skill level to function as reliably as a programmed PLC with zero unforeseen problems slipping through the cracks. In reality there was a hand full of good operators that kept the place running without whom it would have been very difficult to get any production out of the facility as it would have been in a constant state of repair (or investigation with the injuries).


----------



## CFrye

Glad no one was hurt, Matt.
Here's a milling video for you (us) walnut lovers. Bill, there's a bench at 16:30 mark that reminded me of your river logs picture.




View on YouTube


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt glad no one was hurt! My job deals mainly with SOP's and compliance training. I'm not part of the safety organization though - that's another department.

Great headway Bandit! Are you getting a day off today since it's raining?


----------



## ssnvet

> writing these SOP s was supposed to get people of any skill level to function as reliably as a programmed PLC with zero unforeseen problems slipping through the cracks.
> - bigblockyeti


Of course you do realize that writing SOPs implies an assumption that your operators can and will read.

The unemployment rate in our state is 2.5%

If we get people that can pass a drug test and fog a mirror… they're hired. (Most companies in our industry don't even drug test). Starting wages for unskilled labor are $12 - $13/hr (full time positions with health insurance and 401K)


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a neat bench and an impressive log. I most definitely could not mill that. Doesn't mean I would say no if someone offered it to me.


----------



## bandit571

Calling this a "Rain Day".....had to go out and buy a couple blades for the Makita Sawzall,,,a short metal cutting one will not do, when cutting 4×4 posts…be all day hacking and burning through just one….

Block of colby cheese, and an amber ale….LUNCH!


----------



## Redoak49

Writing SOPs and procedures is a difficult task. I wrote a lot of them.

I got the best results by involving the employees in the process and trying to get them to contribute. I ended up with better documents and better compliance. We had to train/review every procedure with every employee each year. It was all tracked by computer. We also asked them to review them and make suggestions for changes and improvements.

We were audited by an outside agency twice a year. It was a gigantic pain but required to maintain certification.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't feel like milling in the rain. I'm under roof, but it still manages to blow in and be wet.


----------



## Festus56

> Don't feel like *killing* in the rain. I'm under roof, but it still manages to blow in and be wet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't worry Bill. I am sure the logs are dead when you get them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stupid auto correct. I fixed it.


----------



## bandit571

A few years ago, picked a Makita Sawzall at a yard sale..$10….needed to replace the blade clamp, is all…got that repaired…getting ready to finally put it to work…even came in it's own blue case..









case is heavy, even without the saw in it…









Picked up a pair of new saw blades, as I didn't think the old metal cutter would work too well









So..IF it will stop raining long enough, this saw will be cutting these….









Down to the same height, all around the porch…IF the rain will stop for a while..


----------



## ssnvet

Who are the hobby leather workers out there in Nubberville?

I'm quite disappointed with the responses I've received so far to sew the leather seat cushions for the Morris chair. One place that says they sew leather won't do it, multiple places have not called back, and one guy wants $1,000 to make two measly cushions.

I can buy the foam and CNC cut it on the wire profiler at work for cost. I can even throw the hide on the CNC knife cutter and cut the patterns (or I can plot the templates full size and cut the hide with scissors).

All I need to do is stitch the leather… and I'm seeing a lot of videos where people use the old Singer model 66 sewing machines to sew leather.

My nightstand just happens to be an old model 66 treadle machine and I can convert it be electric powered for ~$30.

I'm seriously thinking of doing sew (pun intended) and making these cushions myself.

The last thing I really need is another project and another hobby, but leather working has always been something that intrigued me.


----------



## Festus56

Matt go for it. Those old Singers are good machines. For what you need it would work great.

I have done leatherwork all my life but am not an expert on machine stitching. Have even owned a couple machines but never used them enough so ended up selling them. I take my big projects to a local Saddle shop. He does a good job and is reasonable. Most things I make like holsters, knife sheaths, wallets etc. I hand punch and stitch them.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Matt…I had mine both done for $300, total. That included the foot stools. Faux leather. They offered to do them in leather for $90 more per set.


----------



## diverlloyd

I can send you some leather working tools if you want to do it by hand.


----------



## bandit571

Been "socked in" all day, today…looks like the same tomorrow….yuck.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't quite a washout, for today…..got a break in the rain showers…other than drips from the roof and trees…

Man, that sawzall got hot, must be doing a little work…









Got these 4 lopped off…and even the top rail for the spindles installed…then..









The 3 posts out front…with top and bottom rails installed…had one more post..was wiggling too much for the sawzall..will have to brace it a bit…For some reason, I am soaked…and not from rain…

2×6 for the top of the railing….isn't wide enough….will have to use the 2×8s on hand….may have a use for the 2×6s…will see how things go…..trying to remember the spacings needed on the spindles….thinking 2" gap between them? May need to beltsander a few spots down..

4' level has been dropped one too many times…and now isn't reading right….either try to fix it ( if it can..) or just get a new 4' level…

Finger gets poked in the morning…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Been a little under the weather , but mending.

Its my understanding that the get together doesnt have a host just yet .

My shop is always available , ill gladly host again ,

ya'll always welcome .


----------



## mojapitt

I will come hang out with you Neil


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if anyone here follows Jeffro , but he does driftwood sculptures (is the master of driftwood). A couple of his latest.


----------



## Gene01

Very creative use of found wood. Thanks, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to come and see you and Monte if I can.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are pretty cool Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

That's awesome, Monte!

As long as somebody else cooks, I'm game


----------



## bandit571

I'll be standing alongside the road, with me thumb in the air….

About the only thing uglier than the view in the mirror this morning, was the view outside…misty, wet, dreary, Monsoon Season weather…..

Morning to ya! It IS a FRIDAY, right?

Might even present a lesson on cutting box/finger joints by hand?


----------



## bandit571

View from the front of the house..








Thinking about risers….









Yes? No? Going to close the bottom one at least….yep, still raining….downspout notch works as intended..









Doesn't get a whole lot of water, anyway..









Very short gutter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like risers.


----------



## mudflap4869

I asked Candy if she wanted to go to Virginia. Her enthusiastic *YES,* liked to burst my eardrums. So we are definitely hopeful of visiting with Charles and Linda again. Just tell us when.


----------



## mojapitt

For those interested, shop time would be at Charles shop. Food and lounging could be at my place, about 2 hours south.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho, and a late Happy Friday!

Looks like I'm going to learn how to sew. Think Rosey Grier might give me some tips.

Ordered a high torque motor and foot controller to convert the treadle Singer 66.

Cut the foam at work today… Our foam shop is so busy, I didn't want to try to get on the CNC wire cutter, so I'll need to round the edges on the router table at home.

Batting, needles and high test nylon thread on order.

Just call me Susie Home-maker


----------



## bandit571

Cleared off for a while today….got very busy, busy, busy…









Then worked at the back corner..









Was just starting along the side…was too sore to go and get another bundle of spindles….at least they are up on the sawhorses instead of flat on the ground.

Figures, now that I put things away, we have lots of blue sky overhead….and no rain…getting windy, though..


----------



## ssnvet

Looking good Bandit. You definitely deserve a cold one :^)


----------



## bandit571

Weather to nice to stop…plenty of light left. Craig hauled the bundles up onto the deck..so…hauled a box of screws, and the drill/driver with a fresh battery…and went through one more bundle..









South side of the porch is done….just needs handrails for the steps and some minor details done…and new house numbers one can read from the street. Mitered corners?









Not too bad?

So..when we all headed to Virginia?


----------



## bandit571

Pulled the cork from the bottle,









Poured a single shot….having a wee nip, after a long day…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, my mom gave me her early 70's Japanese built Singer and while it's built very.well, it's just not built to handle big thread or push through two layer of tough leather as it's a friction drive. I may get it out and fire it up as I have a few projects that need my attention.


----------



## CFrye

> Hi-ho, and a late Happy Friday!
> 
> Cut the foam at work today… Our foam shop is so busy, I didn t want to try to get on the CNC wire cutter, so I ll need to *round the edges on the router table* at home.
> 
> Batting, needles and high test nylon thread on order.
> 
> Just call me Susie Home-maker
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Foam on a router table? How does that work, Susie?

Yer dern tooting I'd be glad to go to Virginny again!!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…..too cold to work outside, this morning…maybe a couple yard sales to go see….stores to go to…maybe after Lunch I can work on the porch…..


----------



## bandit571

Bag of drawer handles, and a fancy coat & hat hook….$1.25

Two other items from the second sale this morning..









Circular saw needed a new blade wrench….and always need a screwdriver…even one that the handle rattles..









mailcarrier even brought a book, for me..









can't fix the old 4' level…went and bought a new one…

Starting to cloud up, again….may take the day off….


----------



## mojapitt

Two part question folks.

Who honestly would want to have a get together at Charles shop again this summer? I personally would rule out the 4 weekends from Father's Day to the one after the 4th of July.

2nd, if we do the get together, who would stay at my house? It's not totally convenient, but it's free to y'all.


----------



## ssnvet

> Foam on a router table? How does that work, Susie?
> - CFrye


Quite well actually

Starting to look like a chair


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper got a hair cut today. He smells so nice I washed his bed to prolong the effect.










He goes once a year whether he needs it or not (he always needs it)


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy said I deserved this.

:^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Couldn't buy anything I wanted at the auction today so I bought a Smith & Wesson…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I would like to but my summer is full. My 10 anniversary is in may so we are going on vacay then, June 1st is the annual fish fry and the end of June we are going to the smokey mountains. My bday is in July so I may also try to get my brother to go to the Highland games in North Carolina.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, We can arrange to be there regardless of the dates. However after a 1000 miles one way, I doubt that we would relish adding another 4 hour daily trip to our agenda.

Matt, that was my brand of tobacco when I smoked the pipe. I gave all terbakker use in March of 97. I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may need to fly to make a short trip.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Chair is coming along nicely, Matt! You've definitely earned yourself a cold one!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Couldn t buy anything I wanted at the auction today so I bought a Smith & Wesson…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Revolver?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Couldn t buy anything I wanted at the auction today so I bought a Smith & Wesson…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Revolver?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, it's a Bodyguard 380…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice. I've got the M&P Shield 9. It's a nice little pistol.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, that was my brand of tobacco when I smoked the pipe. I gave all terbakker use in March of 97. I don t miss it one bit.
> - mudflap4869


I limit my smoking to once or twice a month, and I'm like Bill Clinton … I don't inhale (at least not much)

Happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## ssnvet

I'd love to come down to VA for a gathering (still kicking myself for missing the last one). No kids graduating this year, so schedule "should" be open. I would most likely get a cheap hotel room.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles is all in for the get together. However it is contingent on him getting some apple butter from mudflap.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mudflap4869

I just might start a big batch of Apple-butter this evening. Might even start two batches. Be ready to hoss down on it.


----------



## bandit571

Have a pair of Blue Moon Amber Wheats in the freezer, chilling down to "Cold One" status….deck is done!









Right down to adding railing lights, and a tall post for new house numbers….









Railing took a little bit of figuring to do….had to bring the mitersaw out..









Had some angles to cut..









Angle finder said it was 19 degrees…71 degrees on the scale…angle finder?









Something like this…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is a cool 40° here now. Was 44° early and a 100% chance of rain that hasn't started yet. Wind is blowing good and feels like winter. Going to be below freezing the next few nights with highs in the 40's.

Deck looks good Bandit. Nice place to relax with a cool one.

Haven't heard of our Buffalo or Elk getting a tourist yet this year but it is still early and some roads are not open yet.

Made a trip to SD Friday and home last night. Wind was blowing the whole time. Some rain and snow mix on Friday night but was dry on the way home. Some places got several inches of snow last night so guess it is still a typical spring around here.


----------



## Gene01

Just got home after a few restful days at the top of Mt. Lemmon, near Tucson. Wife brought back the left over beers that no one drank. I'm sipping a Tecate Light. I like Tecate but, they missed the mark with this stuff. Tastes like cat piss smells. I totally understand why none of the party drank any. I'll stick with Scotch.

Deck looks great, Bandit. You whipped it out fast.

Wife gave the OK for a trip to VA, depending on the dates. We'd drive and find a motel.


----------



## Gene01

dubble post


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks like pee,smells like pee and taste like pee it's gotta be pee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't smell pee. I smell stinky soccer playin' boys. 9 games between the two this weekend. Drove about 450 miles with two trips to Jackson MO and a trip to Stl from Jackson. Glad that's over. My face is sunburned.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm only here fer the apple butter… jus sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, see ya in the middle east…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Medical reasons have kept me from makin' it the past 2 years, I'm feelin' pretty good this year…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and Debbie has given me the ok, she can't git away from work…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, just stay away from fire.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Man, I can't go anywhere and have fun…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Bill, the nurse is gonna be there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I doubt that would be Candys idea of fun….


----------



## mojapitt

Wife is planning much grilling for the get together. Maybe garden vegetables if they're ready by then.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Just got home after a few restful days at the top of Mt. Lemmon, near Tucson
> 
> ...
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was on Mt. Lemmon for an astronomy camp back in the mid-90's. Was a lot of fun in the telescope all night, viewing the galaxy! (And other galaxies, too!)


----------



## CFrye

> Hey Bill, the nurse is gonna be there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> I doubt that would be Candys idea of fun….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's right! I'll be too busy playing cards!
Work schedule is out and goes to mid June. I'll need plenyt of notice to get time off, please.


> Wife gave the OK for a trip to VA, depending on the dates. We d drive and find a motel.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yay, Phyl!!


----------



## MontanaBob

This is just a shout out to Mark. I have this 28×50 walnut coffee table top that I was sanding, was into a couple of hours, when I thought I'd call Mark to see if he would run it through his drum sander. He didn't hesitate, and said bring it over. He save me a bunch of sanding time, Thanks again Mark, you really are one of the good guys here on LumberJocks…..Bob


----------



## rhybeka

that's great Mark and Bob!

I'd be open to coming down/over again, but we are slammed every weekend from now until the end of June. July 4th weekend is somewhat open but I think a family gathering may be brewing.

got into the shop this weekend and finally got the vise mounted from the last gathering.  I'm not looking forward to flipping this benchtop over again!


----------



## diverlloyd

The stumpyland community is very nice.


----------



## CFrye

Those on Facebook probably have already read this… Andy has another brain tumor. He will have surgery to remove as much of it as is possible. This one is located near or in his speech center. The doctor told Andy and Carol he, Andy, will be awake through the surgery so that they know if they're getting too close to that area. The surgery will be May 14th(I think that's what Carol said). He has to be off one of his meds for two weeks (a blood thinner, maybe?). 
Carol is cancer free at this time. Your thoughts and prayers are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## ssnvet

> Your thoughts and prayers are welcome and appreciated.
> - CFrye


Incoming!


----------



## Gene01

> Your thoughts and prayers are welcome and appreciated.
> - CFrye
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


DITTO!


----------



## rhybeka

Me three!  I'm sorry to hear this! That's the same day I have two doc appointments! geez.


----------



## DIYaholic

Me four!!!

Haven't they been through enough already?!?


----------



## diverlloyd

All the best wishes and luck from my family to Andys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had my fill of cancer. My best buddy who quit the FD last year now has stage 4 cancer. It's not good.
I sure hope they can take care of Andy's again.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, on a minor note right now, hopefully you will consider coming to Virginia with the rest.


----------



## rockusaf

> Your thoughts and prayers are welcome and appreciated.
> 
> - CFrye


Prayers sent. My Mom just got the all clear from her Doc, OK maybe it wasn't just my prayers but I've got a good track record.

Rock


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, on a minor note right now, hopefully you will consider coming to Virginia with the rest.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I need a firm date….
I'm not able to make a July 26,27,28 weekend, as I have a wedding to go to.
Other than that I will attend IF I can get the time off from work!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We're trying to figure out a date. More difficult on a short notice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have lots of OT in June, so June will not be good for me.


----------



## mojapitt

I couldn't reach Andy tonight, but spoke with Kimberly (oldest daughter). Told her to give Andy our love and prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Gene, and all others. Look at July 12th & 13th.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The stumpyland community is very nice.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Oh quit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of mine is with Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, Gene, and all others. Look at July 12th & 13th.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good fer me… I think… Letme check…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My birthday ice cream will be melted by then, will Randy buy me a birthday beer???


----------



## mudflap4869

We are 99% sure of those dates.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dates seem good. Just gotta check with the boss.


----------



## DIYaholic

> My birthday ice cream will be melted by then, will Randy buy me a birthday beer???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


A birthday beer…. yes.
As in ONE beer, not one for every year you've been breathing!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All from cool, windy and snow showery MT,

Thanks Bob, glad I could help out.

Sorry to hear about Andy. I agree with Randy that they have been through enough already. Our thoughts are with them.

We won't be able to travel to VA. Would take more time than work will allow. Y'all take pictures so we can keep up with the activities.

If you get this way I will buy you a few beers Marty.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm - I'll have to double check with mom - Grandma celebrates 90 that weekend possibly.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I've got a few Tecate Lights I'll save for ya. I'll drink one, too. Misery loves company.


----------



## diverlloyd

> The stumpyland community is very nice.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Oh quit…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


On no, let the compliments fly.


----------



## Gene01

After checking flights, rental car and motels, I'm afraid the trip to VA is out of our budget. I hate to miss seeing everyone. I just live too danged far away.


----------



## bandit571

New porch light, with motion detector, has been installed by the front door. As for the back porch step…









This no longer will do…ripping this mess out ( gate MAY get a rehab..) and everything scraped down to bare ground..









IF I get a few days without rain, that is. need a few more cinder blocks, and a bit of gravel put down…with a handrail at the other end..









Going to stop right at the old Coal Chute window…


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!

Looks like I will not be able to make the 12-14th if that's the final decision. Celebrating grandma's 90th. Since she only gets one, I better be there!

/sigh back to work


----------



## Festus56

> After checking flights, rental car and motels, I m afraid the trip to VA is out of our budget. I hate to miss seeing everyone. I just live too danged far away.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is me too Gene. To many miles not enough time. Guess Montane Bob and I will just keep having a get together occasionally.


----------



## mudflap4869

At 10:30 this morning it started storming and continued all day. Nickle size hail and a downpour of heavy rain. At 3 PM the tornado sirens kicked in and didn't stop until after 8 PM. Tornadoes all over the state, and some mighty close to home. Over six inches of rain so far and still coming down at 11 PM. Forecast calls for rain for the rest of the week. At this rate I might have to break out some water wings.


----------



## HerbC

Thoughts and prayer's for Andy's surgery and recovery. May Carol be granted the strength to get through this trial. They've sure been through a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Had lots of rain and bad storms in the area last night. Oddly, we had no calls having to do with the weather. Lots of calls nonetheless, topped off by an overdose involving 4 patients. One was walking around, 2 were unresponsive, but breathing and the 4th was in full arrest. I believe he did not make it. That was a crazy call.

Now it's time to mill some logs.


----------



## ssnvet

> Lots of calls nonetheless, topped off by an overdose involving 4 patients. One was walking around, 2 were unresponsive, but breathing and the 4th was in full arrest. I believe he did not make it. That was a crazy call.
> - firefighterontheside


My BIL the statey now carries NARCAN in his cruiser. He's seen these OD guys one breath away from cold and stiff, and hit them with NARCAN only to have them immediately jump up on their feet and start running or swinging.

The NARCAN is very expensive and they have some "repeat customers" who have been revived 4 or 5 times.

When the gub'nor proposed billing them for the NARCAN (as if they had any $ that wasn't immediately spent on drugs), the media lambasted him as a heartless 'explative deleted'. Of course, what they didn't decry was the money being taxed out of hard working people to foot the bill for this.

Drugs present a no win situation.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping today…new front screen door ( old one has too many "issues) a premade section of railing, will cut in half to make new gates for the front and back porches….lights to go un the front steps, so you can see where to step up at night….gate hardware for the new front porch….to keep the fleabags from walking off the porch.

Too warm, and very windy outside, but, no rain at the moment…windier than Congress, and blowing almost as much hot air..


----------



## Gene01

I'm not in favor of letting anyone die but, they made the choice. Somehow, us taxpayers should have a choice.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I hope tonight is a shop night. I've worked OT the past two nights except for walking the dog and running to get a TV for the friend of mine who was robbed a few weeks ago. I think I have some spare 2×6 to start a mock up of one of my bench legs


----------



## bandit571

Having "Cold One" as I think I need one…









Needed a couple hand planes..








To adjust the width of the jamb..









Was way too warm to work outside, today. I am soaked.


----------



## DS

I saw a guy get dosed with NARCAN once. He was having serious heart issues and was in serious danger.
The nurse dosed him and the impact was near immediate.

The very next thing that happened is security had to restrain the guy. 
He was super angry at the nurse for killing his amazing buzz, even though she just literally saved his life.


----------



## bandit571

Had a fellow get 6 doses…and still didn't make it…

They did bust a dealership last week…


----------



## mojapitt

We almost drove past a fresh strawberry field today (yes we paid for them).


----------



## mojapitt

Most folks who receive narcan have already given up on life IMHO.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sometimes a I feel that really slow code is the best way to serve the public. There have been times that I truly hated the patient who had already been coded multiple times in our ER after overdosing. And there were many of them depriving, deserving patients of needed medical attention. You knew damn well that you were going to see them again for the same reason within a few days. END OF RANT!


----------



## mojapitt

Since mudflap is a nurse also, we're putting him in charge of CPR at the shindig. So before you do something stupid, remember that he's the one yer kissing.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you can fly into Richmond, stay at my house and ride with Bill and me to the shop. Then your flight is your only real expense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to think that folks were angry at us after they "lost their high" but we learned that narcan immediately puts people into withdrawal. They are actually sometimes just giving enough narcan to save life, but not enough to cause withdrawal. We have a hard time doing that in the field.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The old "eight hotdog buns in a bag conundrum"…..I have someone who wants to buy 3×10x36" walnut pieces. They don't think it's fair to have to pay for the scrap that they will have to cut off of the slabs that I have.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, you can fly into Richmond, stay at my house and ride with Bill and me to the shop. Then your flight is your only real expense.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds good, Monte. Thanks for that gracious offer. I'll PM you later.


----------



## diverlloyd

> The old "eight hotdog buns in a bag conundrum"…..I have someone who wants to buy 3×10x36" walnut pieces. They don't think it's fair to have to pay for the scrap that they will have to cut off of the slabs that I have.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Tell them you will cut off the excess but it triples the price. Double for making a extra cut and triple because it's only fair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thinking AJ. As it was, I was strsightlining and ripping for them at no cost. I should have said that I would do it for $40/hour, my regular sawmill rate.


----------



## diverlloyd

40 a hour 4 hour minimum. So that will include set up and clean up.


----------



## Festus56

Geeze Bill I may order wood from you if I can get it pre-cut to my specs. LOL Seriously some folks do not know the costs and time to make products and they think every place is a discount store.


----------



## CFrye

I'm sure most of y'all have seen these giant cows outside a steakhouse. 
Yesterday's storm knocked this one over in a near by town. 









The biggest known case of *cow tipping* in recorded history!!
;-D


----------



## rhybeka

holy moly Candy!

@Bill sell offcuts to bbq'ers for smoking?? don't think that would work on walnut though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I don't think walnut smoked bbq is a thing.


----------



## ssnvet

> The old "eight hotdog buns in a bag conundrum"…..I have someone who wants to buy 3×10x36" walnut pieces. They don't think it's fair to have to pay for the scrap that they will have to cut off of the slabs that I have.
> - firefighterontheside


Just send them to Woodcraft… they'll be back

Re. Narcan. I'm not an advocate of letting people die…. but the way our society treats addiction and mental health (often related) is, IMO, a complete bust. Commitment to a quality state run institution is a far better option. How many ODs, suicides and school shootings must we endure in the name of patient rights? Exhibit 'A' is the kid who shot up Parkland.

Anybody ever watch the Essential Craftsman's on YouTube. I really enjoy watching this guy, and find his musings and philosophy very enjoyable.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for that link, Matt. He is enjoyable to watch and listen to. I'll be watching a lot more of his videos.


----------



## bandit571

Under the weather, today…can't get very far away from the bathroom.

Went outside, to add an extension to a downspout….and it starts to rain…come back inside, it stops.

have a few yard sales to check out this weekend….Sunday I should be able to start on the back porch….I hope.


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, there is a local version of that oversized cow near Olney IL, and when our local grocery store ran a big week long meat sale, they hired this statue to sit in their parking lot by the street to promote the sale. Overnight the first night, someone delivered one of those huge round bales of hay and parked it in front of the cow. I snorted coffee when I saw that!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Blue sky showed up for a little while….raked and hoed the trash pile out…









Even the trash can sits better…









Plan is to rip out that old gate mess….replace with this store-bought rail….make two saw cuts. And, make a swinging gate to replace the POS gate existing….









New step will end about here…length-wise….may even rest the nest joist right on that concrete window well..
Right now…I am soaked, again…and not from the rain…having a "Founders" Scotch Ale…to cool down with..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shopping airfare now. I'll fly to Richmond on Friday and fly home Sunday probably. Flight times may make me fly out thursday.


----------



## ssnvet

Has a date been finalized for the gathering?


----------



## mojapitt

July 12th & 13th


----------



## DIYaholic

> Has a date been finalized for the gathering?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt





> July 12th & 13th
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good to know….
I already submitted my vacation request….
Can The Home Depot survive a weekend without me….
That is the question!!!


----------



## bandit571

Now, IF Marty doesn't mind a hitchiker…..who will go halfs on gas and food….

Drizzle of rain this morning….dark and dreary, outside…..

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

It's 3 p.m. and I'm finally catching a minute to sit down and start my #1 priority of the day, that I was supposed to start working on at 8 a.m.

I didn't even have time to post my dancing Snoopy.


----------



## bandit571

Weather seems to be clearing off…right now…until I even think about working outside..then it will cloud up and rain again…oh well, take the rain day off, anyway


----------



## CFrye

Dan, did a pile of mud appear behind the cow the next day?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….why so dang early….yard sale ain't for another 2 hours…


----------



## bandit571

Cold, dreary, FOOGGGY…ugly day.

Anybody home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here bandit. Marion Illinois.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a bright sunny day here. Should get to the mid 60's later.

Not much happening around here today except I am un-supervised as Jamie is at work.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Is a bright sunny day here. Should get to the mid 60 s later.
> 
> Not much happening around here today except I am un-supervised as Jamie is at work.
> 
> - Festus56


Uh oh!


----------



## Gene01

80° on the mesa. Full sun. Weather is beginning to get tolerable. God, I'm glad. This past winter was just miserable. A three day stretch of -10 with no power, no water and no heat, and enough snow to keep us from escaping, kind of colors my perception, though. I'm getting too old for that crap.


----------



## mojapitt

81 now, going to 85. Putting out tomato cages.


----------



## mojapitt

Side note, my wife "limited" herself to 85 tomato plants. Ugh


----------



## diverlloyd

Cloudy and expecting rain here. Nothing better then a muddy Kentucky derby. I bought a Irwin marathon ripping blade for the table saw, it was the only thing in stock anywhere near me at the time. It's junk couldn't get a decent looking cut on anything. Looks like I grabbed a beaver by the tail and let it naw down the side of the cuts to "smooth" it.


----------



## bandit571

yard sale this morning…nothing worth picking off the table, today….long nap while the Boss shopped at Wall E World..

Got a few toys out after Lunch….set up a saw bench..









made a frame out of 2×4s…









Added 6 spindles, some hinges and a latch…and a turnbuckle..









Why the turnbuckle?









To remove the sagginess going on…

Lights on the treads, to see where to step, at night..









Think it is time for a Cold One..before Randy swipes them…


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, gotta say I thought about it, but realized someone would have to clean it up…likely me.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Ale is from "Arcadia Ales" called "Loch Down" Scotch Ale..8%


----------



## Gene01

> Ale is from "Arcadia Ales" called "Loch Down" Scotch Ale..8%
> 
> - bandit571


That sounds good. Can't find it out here, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to an auction today, Debbie made me buy this…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The rug too?


----------



## diverlloyd

That's dedication to a team.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, The rug was grass carpet with the lines painted on…..


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya….waiting to see what the weather brings, today…..have a back porch to work on…


----------



## bandit571

Looks just like a railing?









But….









The gate does work…once the weather cleared off…was able to get a bit of work done…


----------



## ssnvet

Here it is in all it's soon to be restored glory…










More pics and in action video on the blog


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a long weekend of soccering across 2 states and 8 hours of driving for me. I'm tired. Work tomorrow so I can rest.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice singer they sure don't make them pretty like that anymore.

I cut up a mystery board for some drawer front. It's a shame I only had one mystery board it's had some very nice stripes.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Bandit feel free to come supervise my fence build later this summer. I'm going to duplicate the one I found in this months Family Handyman.

Got some shop time this weekend and I'm scratching my head a bit. Having trouble with some plywood getting stuck when running through the tablesaw. not sure if it's because it's bowed or what. Hopefully I'll get out again and be able to check it out some more. I still need to deal with the vibration on startup issue.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, vibration on start up is worrisome. What make, model and age is the saw?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuummmm, Monday..about says it all.

Too nice of a day, to stay inside…maybe after Lunch, I can do a bit of building..outside…


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene it's a Delta 36-979. I've got a link belt to swap out but the belt is in good condition. it could be as simple as I need to level it or align it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you don't use the saw often, the vibe may be from the belt developing a bend from sitting in one spot for a long time. That usually goes away after the belt warms up. You can fix that with a link belt.


----------



## bandit571

Having a Cold One right now…because…









Back porch steps, with handrail, is complete…


----------



## Gene01

I'd try Bill's suggestion. Keep your old belt as a back up. Tho, I doubt you'll ever need it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like the belt on your table saw has taken a set, running for ~10 minutes should put some heat in it and exercise it enough to take the set out of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got some shop time this weekend and I m scratching my head a bit. Having trouble with some plywood getting stuck when running through the tablesaw. not sure if it s because it s bowed or what. Hopefully I ll get out again and be able to check it out some more. I still need to deal with the vibration on startup issue.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, check the alignment on the fence for the ply gettin' stuck, and the vibe sounds like lack of use on the belt…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Worked on drawer fronts again today changed design a couple of times. Cut a bunch of pieces then while eating supper thought of another design I like better but to late now. Tomorrow will be sanding, I hate sanding. Maybe I will make a couple card scrapers and try that out instead.


----------



## bandit571

Pulled the cork on that bottle of 12 yr J & B Scotch tonight…...seems the two porch projects are done. used a shot glass, no ice….

Top of the legs want to cramp…almost a groin pull feeling…..may have done a bit too much, today. 3 bags of "River rocks" ain't the lightest thing to pick up off the ground…maybe J&B will help ease the pains?

Afraid to ask what the next Honey-do project will be….


----------



## Festus56

Re-finished the grips on my old revolver today. Got the checkering tools out to touch them up a bit. Decided that either I need stronger glasses or wider spaced checkering. Must be a reason why I work on bigger projects!!


----------



## Gene01

A 55 mW burner is to be delivered, today. More power…as Tim the tool man used to say "aarrrgh".


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..may take the day off…

Tried to start the mower, last night…..new spark plug, fresh gas…..it would start up…..then shut right back down….thinking there may be a little water down in the gas tank…..may drain the tank, again, and see IF there is any stuff left…

Lot easier to get the mower out of the backyard, now…..steps are easier to go over.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, glad to see you.

We're going back to Charles shop on July 12th & 13th if you are interested.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, glad to see you.
> 
> We're going back to Charles shop on July 12th & 13th if you are interested.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hmmm, I think I'm in Raleigh at the AAW symposium then. That stinks.


----------



## DanKrager

Festus, that is a fabulous checkering tool briefcase. Can I steal the idea?

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Spring is here in Mainiac land. And so are the frost heaves.


----------



## bandit571

Have had that mower a few years….may go out later, and buy a new push mower. Wait any longer, may need a hay baler..


----------



## Festus56

No problem Dan. Here is another pic of the inside of the lid with the magnetic latches. If you need more just let me know. Can get measurements if you want.


----------



## ssnvet

I really want to do hand checkering some day.

Of course… by that I mean, cut it with a CNC and clean it up by hand

:^p

Very nice case and set of tools.


----------



## ssnvet

For those who might be interested.
Today's fun….



















Twin vacuum pumps. 









18 HP 24000 RPM spindle (For scale the duct is 8")









Rotary tool changer









5×5 drill block


















New DC


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks pretty fancy Matt. What does it do?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We cut one of the river logs today. They will make some neat mantels. White oak that appears to have been in the river for years. Then we cut some walnut ovals that may turn out nice if they don't crack too bad.


----------



## ssnvet

sweet looking slab….



> Looks pretty fancy Matt. What does it do?
> - firefighterontheside


It's a heavy duty CNC router for processing panel stock. In our case, that's plywood and MDF for crate parts (cradles, custom decks, etc…) and circular end plates on large "spools". It auto feeds sheets, cuts them up, then rakes the parts and scrap off onto the conveyor while it simultaneously vacuums the spoil board and loads the next panel.


----------



## Gene01

That white oak is gorgeous. The walnut ain't too shabby, neither.
Got any idea how old that oak is. Bet the growth rings were pretty tight.

Matt, that's a pretty cute machine.


----------



## bandit571

New mower has been bought, assembled, and tried out on the back "Hay Field" Also picked up a new handle..









To replace the old handle on the $1 axe from a garage sale a while back…one hour in the Rehab Shop…$9.88 for the handle…









Old handle had more cracks than a city sidewalk….

Cleaned up axe head had traces of Blue paint….maybe a Blue Grass model? Still needs a good sharpening…


----------



## bandit571

Part of today's follies…bought a new mower..









And even mowed the worst of the Hayfield…without even a beer in the house….

Front screen door was sticking….Wards 78 to plane away the stickiness…filled a dust pan with all the shavings…

Dragged out all the crud at the back gate….to allow a parking spot for the trash can…









Needs a bit of gravel to sit on, though…









So it will sit level…a bit low right now…









Hose reel was installed earlier…old gate latch was changed out..









I guess I run a "Hole in the wall" place?

have sighted a June Bug….already…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, was the old mower that far gone. I wouldn't have guessed you'd be one to go out and buy a new one, I figured you'd find a like new one at a garage sale and talk em' down to under $5 just for the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, how about a pic of that machine. I've forgotten what a push mower looks like. Don't think I've seen one since we left Illinois.


----------



## bandit571

Wall E World mowers….last maybe 2 years….then have issues with trying to run….rather than haul it to Phoneton, OH and repair it….was cheaper to just buy a new mower…from someplace other than Wah Lee World….

may do a walk-about, later….been awhile. May wait until it warms up a bit outside…


----------



## rhybeka

I'm hoping to swap out the belt this weekend, amongst the great garden/yard clean up of 2019.

The wife leaves tomorrow night for another visit back home. It'll be a tough one but I'm hoping for the best. We go see Hello Dolly! at one of the Cbus theaters tonight.

got six more marker container box carcasses assembled last night at Whits. Now comes the tough part of cutting/sizing all of the internal hardboard pieces.


----------



## rockusaf

I'm working on a scrap wood bin for the shop and got ready to add the casters. I had bought all the hardware for this thing a few months ago, took a while since I'm using 3/4" plywood I pulled up and replaced off the shop floor, after cutting off the rotted sections. Pulled the casters out and went to grab the lag bolts and I was a few short. Surely I really didn't just buy 4 bolts to secure 4 casters, check receipt and DOH!!!! I don't think 1 bolt per corner is going to cut it, off to the store in the morning.

Rock


----------



## mojapitt

Strawberry Varynike for dessert. Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, only because I've had strawberry pierogis before do I know they're very good. Otherwise I'd be inclined to tell you to cook those chicken breasts before you ate them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can I have some in July?


----------



## mojapitt

She's planning it and many others


----------



## mojapitt

Will be grilling chicken, pork, veggies and potatoes also


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great!! I'll tell her how we make our pyrohy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The little picture I have hanging in the kitchen even has instructions for making them with fruit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, my vacation request for the Virginia Meet-up was submitted last week….
Every past vacation request has either been denied or rescheduled….
Today, I checked the status of my request….
It was APPROVED!!!

Now I need to figure out travel & accommodations….
Several options on the table….
Kinda hinge on the closing on the sale of mom's condo….
Time will tell…. but one way or another I'ma gonna be there!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ if only I could talk grandma into turning 90 a different weekend! You all will have a blast 

Saw Hello Dolly! at the Ohio Theatre last night - it was amazing! didn't get home until about 11pm so I'm dragging a bit this morning. Can't wait for some shop time, but I believe a haircut and house cleaning is on the docket for this evening.


----------



## bandit571

New Mower "machine"....for Gene to look over..









Just big enough for the yard I mow…









Does have a Briggs & Stratton motor…all those white petals on the ground?









Are from the neighbor's Apple tree in full bloom….this fall, I will be making "applesauce" every time I mow in the backyard..again…

Russel-tucky, OH has their town wide yard sales this weekend….Friday & Saturday… corner of St Rt 274, and CR 5.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning from sunny and dry Montana Sun finally decided to come out today and should be warming up the next few days.

Here is one for Randy,


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Bandit. When you said you were going to get a push mower, i thought you meant one like this.


----------



## DIYaholic

As long as I don't put off drinking!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Randy! I'll see you in a few months.


----------



## bandit571

rain was coming down in "waves" around here…windier than a Senator….rather a nasty day, today. Doubt IF there are any Yard Sales, today….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark, I was working while drinking this morning. The neglected JD mower I got from Grandma had a rattle coming from the muffler most prominent when idling. Took the exhaust deflector off and couldn't see anything. Snips out and hogged out the muffler outlet under the deflector (& sliced my right pinky in the process), then I could see the last baffle had all spot welds fail and it was just floating around in there. I figured it was one of many so I ripped it out, cleaned up all the sharp edges and put everything back together to fire it up. The rattle is completely gone! However, as it turns out that last baffle may have been doing all of the muffling, that little 44cid Kohler V-2 now sounds like a small block V-8 running open headers. I like it, I suspect the neighbors won't.


----------



## Gene01

You'll need ear protection. Then you won't hear the neighbors yelling at you. 
Vroom Vroom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You ll need ear protection. Then you won t hear the neighbors yelling at you.
> Vroom Vroom.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Spoken like a true audiologist!


----------



## Gene01

> You ll need ear protection. Then you won t hear the neighbors yelling at you.
> Spoken like a true audiologist!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


HUH? WHATCHYA SAY? YA GOTTA SPEAK UP.


----------



## bigblockyeti

All spindles are now new and the three idler pulley bearings are so far gone the deck noise is louder than the engine and the blades together when running.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good Morning from sunny and dry Montana Sun finally decided to come out today and should be warming up the next few days.
> 
> Here is one for Randy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


That's what I did today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh and I burnt some garden stakes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

A sharpie works too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sharpies don't smell like burnt Christmas trees…..


----------



## mudflap4869

The evil old broad took me down to the Dutch Pantry in Chouteau, Ok and fed me lunch, then made me pay for it and a Strawberry / Rhubarb pie to bring home. A few more treats like that and I'll go bankrupt. Amish cooking just like my German grandma use to do it. Delicious and causes you to die young.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So, I kicked a soccer ball at Liam tonight at soccer practice. Of course it went right at his face. He blocked the ball like a good goalie, but the ball must have pushed his finger into his eye. Long story short…..he and a Cindy are at the ER waiting to how bad it is. I'm guessing a corneal scratch. He's very uncomfortable, and doesn't want to open his eye.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, sharpies smell like xylene. Safer to inhale burnt Christmas trees.


----------



## bandit571

Sipping 2 fingers of J&B Scotch right now….nice "Nightcap"....yard sales in the morning….


----------



## rhybeka

a brake line broke on the truck tonight. thankfully was just pulling out of a parking lot.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rusted through? Ah the joys of having your hard earned cash spend on salt to rust away your vehicle you spent your hard earned cash on, all in the name of making it safer for people who don't know how to drive anyway! I DO NOT miss it. Hopefully it's a quick and not too painful fix.

Marty, those stakes certainly would be easier to read from a distance than my hand writing.


----------



## bandit571

Watson, wake up! The game is afoot!"


----------



## Gene01

The 550mW machine came yesterday. Assembly will have to wait a few days. I'm chasing my tail in the shop. Got a complicated project on the bench. I even had to measure stuff. That never goes well.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

My youngest daughter Katie hit herself in the head with the javelin at her track practice last Friday (you'll have to use your imagination on that one). Fortunately, it was an away meet at a school with astro-turf, so she was using a javelin with a rubber blunted tip.

She's a tough cookie and is also very self-conscience, so she played it down and kept on with her events.

Tuesday morning I get a call from the school nurse that she has a bad headache, can't concentrate, feels foggy…. one trip to the pediatrician's office later, and she's been diagnosed with a moderate concussion.

School has very strict rules… she can not even sit in the bleachers and watch track practice until she is cleared by a doctor.


----------



## bandit571

2 garage sales, this morning…first was a NADA, for me….second one was a wee bit better..









Cleaned these off a bit, for a better photo shoot…..North Bros. (3 patent dates) No. 30A Yankee, and a little square, with a "Winchester" Trade mark…...but wait, there was more…









2 saws…larger one has split nuts, a nib and is 5-1/2 tpi Rip saw….shorty is a Simonds Saw Co. Panel saw..with a fancy handle..









Still cleaning the saws up…split nuts?









When the bolt comes through the nut, by design.

Spent a whopping $4 for all these "treasures"....and about froze me tail feathers off this morning….was barely into the 50s, and breezy ….


----------



## Gene01

> Hi all….
> 
> My youngest daughter Katie hit herself in the head with the javelin at her track practice last Friday (you ll have to use your imagination on that one). Fortunately, it was an away meet at a school with astro-turf, so she was using a javelin with a rubber blunted tip.
> 
> She s a tough cookie and is also very self-conscience, so she played it down and kept on with her events.
> 
> Tuesday morning I get a call from the school nurse that she has a bad headache, can t concentrate, feels foggy…. one trip to the pediatrician s office later, and she s been diagnosed with a moderate concussion.
> 
> School has very strict rules… she can not even sit in the bleachers and watch track practice until she is cleared by a doctor.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, hope she is better soon. Concussions aren't trifles.


----------



## rhybeka

Wife said - go find another truck - I don't want to put money into this one. So I found another truck. Having the current one hauled home and will figure out what to do with it. Hopefully there is shop time in my near future. Or alcohol

@Matt I hope she gets better quick! my aunt just had a concussion through a freak accident at work. no fun


----------



## ssnvet

Docs said she needs brain rest… no screen time, no TV, no movies.

so of course she asked if she could go see the Avengers with her friend this weekend.

Uh….. no! Doctor's orders :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam has a scratch on his iris about 1/4" long. He is doing fine now, but I've never seen him in so much pain as he was last night. He'll be fine for soccer this weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Matt and Bill, thats good to hear.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay! Good news! Waiting on the tow truck to arrive to tow my ded truck. 30 min into a 1 hr wait. #bored #cold


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, javelin injuries are rare I think. She should be proud of that one. Not as cool as the guy who got impaled by a javelin and just pulled it out and threw it down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sold some slabs tonight. That's fun.
Tomorrow I have a boat training from 0900 to 2100. I'll be in the water a lot and the high will be 53 with rain. My dry suit will keep me mostly dry, but not very warm.


----------



## CFrye

Trucks and mowers dieing and new(er) ones replacing them! Need pics, Beka! Pics!
Kids getting hurt instead of having fun! What does a teenager do that does not involve screen time, TV, or movies? She may as well be in a coma!! (sorry, couldn't resist). 
Apparently Ash is one of the sacred woods and is NOT to be used for drilling test holes. I guess he forgot about how much he hated working with the hard-as-nails Ash.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all! paperwork time for me before the parentals arrive. we are doing plants today so I get to play in the dirt  
For Candy:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Someone cut the cats out of Debbies truck Wednesday while she was working, used my fun money to git it out of the shop yesterday but it wasn't fun…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

You don't need those anyway. They're just there to make things heavier, more expensive and to satiate those delusional about false climate change. Besides, anything with a V8 sounds better with no exhaust at all.


----------



## mojapitt

Find 'em, bury "em Marty


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

Nose was twitching…turned around and spent $4..this morning…









A tad rusty..









But, it is complete. Need to tear it down, and clean it up. maybe look for a new saw blade…


----------



## Gene01

Wow. That's a great get.


----------



## Festus56

Bandit you are going to need a warehouse to store all the tools you find!!


----------



## bandit571

Took about an hour…but….









Rust is gone….test drive?









Hey, it will make sawdust…









Flip the cut-off around….seems to be close enough…seems to be complete, too…









All kinds of hold-downs….( a Bandit does, what a Bandit has to do…)


----------



## rhybeka

Nice, Bandit!

Mom and dad did an amazing job helping me clean up the back yard. I was dumb and didn't put suntan lotion on so I'm nursing a sunburn on my face and both arms. yay me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's a heck of a find for $4. Dad had one from the late 70's or early 80's but label craftsman, every other detail looked identical. I think he upgraded (?) to an Emerson made Ridgid miter saw in the mid-90's. Not sure what ever became of that saw but there's no reason it needed to leave before the middle of 07' when mom & dad downsized and a bunch of stuff got axed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, when do you get the new truck? If it's 4×4 you need to post more pictures after getting it all muddy for the first time!


----------



## Doe

Gerry and I would like to go to the shindig, with Winnie, if he can get the time off (there might be conflicting vacations). Is it July 12 and 13?


----------



## mojapitt

That's the dates Doe. We would love to see you.


----------



## Gene01

If you've ever needed to watch a You Tube video off line, take a look at clip grab. Easy to use…or I wouldnt be using it.
Clip Grabhttps://clipgrab.org/faqs/howto-download-youtube-video


----------



## diverlloyd

My weekend options, sand drawer fronts or yard work. I chose the yard work dug up hostas,put down garden fabric and moved two full truck loads of river gravel by hand. Yeah I would rather move 3 tons of rock then sand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Doe. I'll see ya.


----------



## bandit571

Too nasty of a day to do anything outside…..inside projects? creek runs through the shop….guess i can just kick back and take it easy today….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho.

Experimented with finishes yesterday. Mixed bag. I'm leaning towards fuming for 2 hrs followed by spray satin lacquer.

Mrs. Mainiac is not super excited about any of the results.










The funny shape in the middle is a snip of the leather.

Built a tent to fume the chair, but now I'm not sure I want to do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was too cold and rainy yesterday to be outside, but I was in boat operator class that went until 10pm. Went until 2pm today. The river is cooold. Dry suits keep us dry, but not warm. I'm on the left side of the lunch pic. Our boat but I'm not in it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, a lot of people use dark walnut Danish oil, followed by the finish of your choice. You could ask for ideas in the Furniture Makers Forum.

For finish on my Morris chair, I used dewaxed shellac, as that was the finish used in the early 20th Century, and I wanted my chair to be as authentic as possible.


----------



## CFrye

I hope y'all 3 can make it, Doe!!
My vacation request is in…
Thanks, Beka 
Bandit. That earns you a YOU SUCK!!
Bill, ask the photographer to take the picture WHILE you are falling out of the boat.
I don't envy you the finish decision, Matt!
I was doing an image search for a *wooden* wedge on Google and ended up here data:image/jpeg;base64,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

... one of Rex's blog posts! Wish I could have met him.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday…about says it all….

Have to renew the tags on the van this week..BEFORE Wednesday. As they expire on my Birthday this Wednesday..

Hope the weather dries out a bit, have a few more things to do, on the back porch….


----------



## Gene01

We visited the Stickly museum in Parsippany NJ and, i was surprised that most of the chairs were finished with shellac. I used medium walnut Watco mixed with Helmsman Man O War varnish and wiped it on. 50/50 for the first of 6 coats. Increasing the varnish with each coat. The final coat was pure varnish and sprayed with an HVLP gun. Then JPW applied with 0000 Liberon SW. The finishing took darned near as long as the build.


----------



## ssnvet

I have some amber shellac and am going to play around with that tonight…. applying it to raw wood and to fumed wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Gene01

> I have some amber shellac and am going to play around with that tonight…. applying it to raw wood and to fumed wood.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Let us know which one you like. On raw wood would sure be faster.


----------



## Gene01

> - firefighterontheside


I call dibs. I'll be by later.


----------



## ssnvet

> Let us know which one you like. On raw wood would sure be faster.
> - Gene Howe


After experimenting with the fuming, I have to say that it's really easy to do. The results seem uniform and there's no blotching, or runs, or drips or darker spots. It's actually kind of a no brainer and it seems to get into all the nooks and crannies uniformly. And when you use the strong stuff, you get pretty darn good results in an hour.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll be waiting Gene.


----------



## CFrye

> - firefighterontheside


Walnut/maple hybrid (wouldn't *THAT* be something!)?
Jim approved a rust hunting excursion and pointed out a few "Jackpots". I feel obligated to buy from stashes he brings to my attention. 
Pictures after we get home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's amazing that the sapwood changes to the walnut color we all know and love.


----------



## DS

As long as you can avoid it killing you, it sounds wonderful!




> After experimenting with the fuming, I have to say that it s really easy to do. The results seem uniform and there s no blotching, or runs, or drips or darker spots. It s actually kind of a no brainer and it seems to get into all the nooks and crannies uniformly. And when you use the strong stuff, you get pretty darn good results in an hour.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## Gene01

> Let us know which one you like. On raw wood would sure be faster.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> After experimenting with the fuming, I have to say that it s really easy to do. The results seem uniform and there s no blotching, or runs, or drips or darker spots. It s actually kind of a no brainer and it seems to get into all the nooks and crannies uniformly. And when you use the strong stuff, you get pretty darn good results in an hour.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That sounds good. I figured it would need longer.


----------



## bandit571

Has stopped raining for the day! Did a little "prep" work on the Gazebo….it had moved south a bit too far….it was still attached to the grill Gazebo…..old roll-around cooler full of water was dumped and tossed. 4 screws to attach the two gazebos together….3 @ 1/4" hex heads, and one at 5/16" hex head….grrr

Fingers are froze…shoes are wet…only have 1 shot of J&B left…

Plastic lattice stuff needed cut loose from the Gazebo….THEN the Gazebo could be pulled back to the North…by about 10". to get it all the way onto the slab. Have marked the 4×4 for length….will see about a notch tomorrow, when things are a bit warmer outside…and drier. talking about a chance of frost, tonight?

Going to save the cut-off from the 4×4….cut into 2 sections, to hold railing lights. Also, have to build a flower box for the back porch railing along the steps….attached to the spindles so it sits on the outside of the steps.

Have a side job to work on….have all the parts about ready. Friend needs a stand made….to hold his black powder revolver steady, as he reloads it at the range….then it folds flat to get packed away. Have a notch for the grips to fit into to carve….hinge to install ( better than what his "pattern" uses)...and a notch where the hammer( at half cock) and the cylinder will reside. He wants to reload each round( lever assist 1860 Army Colt)and be able to spin to the next chamber. Hoping he can bring the revolver here, to allow a custom fit…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Not a cloud in the sky, this morning…


----------



## ssnvet

> Friend needs a stand made….to hold his black powder revolver steady, as he reloads it at the range….then it folds flat to get packed away. Have a notch for the grips to fit into to carve….hinge to install ( better than what his "pattern" uses)...and a notch where the hammer( at half cock) and the cylinder will reside. He wants to reload each round( lever assist 1860 Army Colt)and be able to spin to the next chamber. Hoping he can bring the revolver here, to allow a custom fit…
> - bandit571


Whenever I see the BP revolver guys at the range I think to myself "that looks like a lot of fun". Maybe when I retire (if the kids are done bleeding me dry) I'll get a Confederate Navy model with the brass frame and have a go at it.


----------



## bandit571

Remember to add the grease at the end of the cylinder…."Chain Fire" is a scary thing to see…..right in front of your hand…

4×4 post got trimmed to length..









Then a notch laid out..









Handsaw was nice for the crosscuts….sucked at rip cuts…so









Then a little clean up..









Then installed









Cut-offs were also used..









made two of these…









One, and…









two….busy morning.


----------



## Doe

Rats!!! We can't go. The man Gerry works with will be in Paris for his 20th anniversary. We'll be thinking of you then.


----------



## bandit571

Not even sure HOW I am getting there…van is needed here, and, can't handle all those hills….

OSB boards are now attached to the south end of the Gazebo….one layer high….4' out of the 6'5" needed high…need to go pick up more screws, and 2 more sheets of the OSB….need to cut both of those to just under 4'....

Too much work, today….waiting on the "Cold Ones" to actually get cold.

$25 gift card for Lowes as a birthday gift from my Daughter, today…..hmmmmm…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Not even sure HOW I am getting there…van is needed here, and, can t handle all those hills….
> 
> - bandit571


Still workin' the bugs out, I'll let ya know…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok.

Inhaling a cold one, right now. Thought I was out of metal drilling screws..until while putting the toys away for the day…..came upon that bag of those screws I picked for a quarter last weekend..









Grrrr….senior moment?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….too damn early in the morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was supposed to rain last night and didn't. Hallelujah!
Wait….yes it did. Darn.


----------



## Gene01

Spring is fickle. Temps are fluctuating between low 80s and mid to low 60s for the next several days. No rain, though. 
But, some winds @ 35 MPH are forecasted. I'd prefer the rain.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sounds like our weather Gene. Another few warm days here. Should be up to 80° again today with a chance of rain this evening. Will start cooling down to a high of the low 50's for the weekend and most of next week.

No shop time yesterday. Had to make a run to WY to visit and got a new pair of batteries for my pickup. Every few years they decide not to start the diesel anymore. Can't really complain as that is the only maintenance other than oil and filter changes I have had.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Good morning. It was supposed to rain last night and didn't. Hallelujah!
> Wait….yes it did. Darn.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Stormed pretty good over at my place Bill. One heck of a light show too around 1 AM. Everything was wet this morning and my grass is approaching 18 inches. I might be able to mill it if this keeps up. Your Facebook ad is getting traction I see.

Bandit, that deck looks great, big improvements.

Howdy to all others!


----------



## Gene01

Hey guys and gals. I need to sell my Tenryu GMD-20340 Gold Medal 8" Dado Blade Set. Very lightly used. Reground for flat bottom cuts. Chippers: 1 ea. 1 /4", 2 ea. 1/8" and 1 ea. 1/16" . And, a full set of Amana shims. Comes with original case. Original price $298.50. Asking $140. Heck﻿uva deal.








My Shopsmith really doesn't like it. At full width it weighs around 5 lb. But, even at 1/2" the old girl protests.

PM if interested. Thanks.﻿﻿﻿


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, about says it all..









Don't it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good deal Gene. Unfortunately I don't do enough dados to justify buying another dado set.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day, today…..Boss also wanted to buy a new dryer….it is still in the back of the van….need to clean out a spot in the basement for it….maybe sit it up on those concrete blocks…"YardNazi" is at it, again….after the weather cooled down a bit, ran the new mower around, and even the weedeater….should be good to go..for about a week.

Soaked clear through, so I am sitting here, having a Cold One ( or 2)

West Liberty, OH is having their village wide yard sales, this weekend….


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit, is your birthday yesterday or next Wed?

@Gene that's an awesome deal! makes me wish I wouldn'tve bought the DeWalt dado 

alright - I better get some coffee at get to work. noodling on an outdoor grill station and an outdoor dining table. @Bill supposedly it's only a 7hr 3 min drive from Cbus to DeSoto. I just wish the weekends weren't so full!


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, is your birthday yesterday or next Wed?
> 
> @Gene that s an awesome deal! makes me wish I wouldn tve bought the DeWalt dado
> 
> alright - I better get some coffee at get to work. noodling on an outdoor grill station and an outdoor dining table. @Bill supposedly it s only a 7hr 3 min drive from Cbus to DeSoto. I just wish the weekends weren t so full!
> 
> - rhybeka


15th of MAY….Have now been 66 for one day.

Morning to ya..twerps and perps….still haven't got the new dryer in the house, yet. Have to also prep the area for it to go.


----------



## bandit571

Boss wants a new phone, too…


----------



## diverlloyd

Well happy birthday bandit.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy belated birthday, Bandit!


----------



## Gene01

Dado set has been sold. 
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## bandit571

Spot has been cleared out for the new dryer…just need a couple youngsters to move it into the house, and into the basement…..no way am I moving that, by meself.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit is the liberty town yard sale worth a 4 hour drive?


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is now in the basement…whew. 181 pounds, counting the packaging…Had to cut it free, after it wedged in the stairway….


----------



## bandit571

save up, and drive up there this coming Labor Day Weekend…they have a Tractor Fest….took me two days, last year, to shop all the vendors…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit we are looking for a day trip to do this weekend. It our 10 year anniversary.


----------



## ssnvet

Fuming day.










More pics on my blog


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Dado set has been sold.
> Thanks for your interest.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Huh? What? Reckon I need ta read faster…..


----------



## bandit571

Was NOT a good day, today…..dryer fought the entire way to it's new home….then had to go back to Lowes , and buy a cord, and a few extra vent parts…too many round trips today….then the front tire picked a nail of some, and went flat. Tried the plug routine….didn't work, went flat again…..put the skinny spare on, went to Wall E World's tire center…..they didn't have a single 225×65 x 16 tire in stock, and won't until next Monday…Grrr, went to a second place…they can have the tire in stock by morning…..$130 and change…for one tire.

Hope the van can get one more trip to the other end of town, in the morning. They are to call when it is in…there goes any yard sale cash….grrrr.


----------



## CFrye

Well, let's try this again…the post I started yesterday(Thursday morning)...
Happy belated birthday, Bandit! 
Happy belated birthday, Andy (Sunday)! 
Great news from Andy's wife, Carol:

"Andy's out of surgery. Still talking. Doctor thinks he got all of tumor. Watching for any post surgery bleeding."

And Facebook post from his daughter:


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary, AJ and Jess!


----------



## diverlloyd

Thank you candy. 
That's great news for Andy.


----------



## Gene01

Great news, Candy. Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms rolled through here, last night…last all night…about 6" of rain…high winds….roads are flooded. debris all over the roads, some spots have washed away….area schools are closed.

Awaiting a call about a tire….

Had to keep going outside last night, and dump the roof on the Gazebo…gallons at a time. little drain holes could not keep up.

Great news about Andy!


----------



## bandit571

IF you are coming up to West Liberty, OH….better bring a boat….mad River is about 4' above it's banks….

Lots of road closures around the area…quite a few bridges are under water. Look like we made the news from all the rain…..Quincy Fire Department had to go and help pull campers to high ground, at several campgrounds along the Great Miami River….


----------



## CFrye

Anyone heard from Monte? I'm don't think I have a current phone number…


----------



## mojapitt

540-383-4395

Just don't tell anyone


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 540-383-4395
> 
> Just don't tell anyone
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Shhhh… it's a secret…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news about Andy. I need to get down there to visit. Maybe this summer.


----------



## Festus56

> 540-383-4395
> 
> Just don't tell anyone
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You must have changed numbers again. My phone says a different number.


----------



## mojapitt

When I took new job, they made me switch to an IPhone that they pay for.


----------



## rhybeka

I like my iPhone well enough 

/flop/ hey all!


----------



## CFrye

> 540-383-4395
> 
> Just don't tell anyone
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Care to update his address as well?


----------



## CFrye

I don't know Amy One. Is she related to Abby Normal?


----------



## rockusaf

> Is she related to Abby Normal?
> 
> - CFrye


I call my wife that when she's acting like an 8 year old, I just call her Abby and she knows.


----------



## mojapitt

3406 Merkner Drive, Glen Allen Virginia, 23060


----------



## CFrye

> Is she related to Abby Normal?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> ...I just call her Abby and she knows.
> 
> - rockusaf


That's funny, Rock. Your wife probably does not agree.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good news from Andy for sure. I need to visit with him again soon. Been awhile now.

Has been raining all night and may turn to snow in a bit. Is 36° now with a high around 40° later. Another good day to be in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Abby something…...Abby normal.
Good morning all. Snow sounds fun. It looks like snow outside with all the cotton wood stuff in the air.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….may try to get the new dryer hooked up…today.

Neighbors to the south of the house are doing a full-scale garage clean out….and they may need a very BIG dumpster…...pile of "junk" bigger than the Ford pick up truck….


----------



## bandit571

Dryer is hooked up, temp vented…need a longer section. Old dryer had one of those cheapy expandable vent hoses….was about half plugged up….

Neighbor's "little pile"..









They be cleaning out that old garage….









Hope they don't intend to burn it while it is sitting there….

Several County bridges have been washed up….including a couple concrete culvert style ones. One fellow complained that his front yard was waist deep, yesterday..
All that brown water is heading south…


----------



## bandit571

it would seem that the neighbors are also tearing down the old garage….roof is down….rest to follow…


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a fun evening Bandit!


----------



## CFrye

...a nearby wood source for you, Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

Very good chance those are a bit too buggy for me….


----------



## bandit571

garage next door is now down…Just hope they don't try to burn the pile….even Bill would get called out….

Had 2 vent pipes….and no way to connect them together….and I am still 2-3' short…Got a couple couplers tonight.

Bright sunny 82 degrees outside….and a shower at the same time….BIG rainbow, too…couldn't see any cloud the rain was coming from, either….." ...coming down, on a sunny day"...


----------



## diverlloyd

Double scoop of persimmon icecream in waffle cone = happy fat guy.


----------



## bandit571

Prefer Chocolate Chip Mint…..cone or otherwise….


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all! Getting ready to cut grass.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Happy Sunday. Cloudy and a mite chilly. Barely 50°. High of 64° and lower tomorrow. Winds are picking up. Possibility of rain. Screwy weather.
Got a prototype whiskey box ready for glue. Mesquite is awaiting the saw. The new laser is still in the box. Need to get it assembled…maybe after the holiday.


----------



## ssnvet

Hand padding shellac again. This time I'm using amber.


----------



## Gene01

Looking good, Matt.


----------



## CFrye

> Hand padding shellac again. This time I'm using amber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Book matched slats. Beautiful!


> Very good chance those are a bit too buggy for me….
> 
> - bandit571


Good point.


----------



## Festus56

That is pretty Matt


----------



## bandit571

Nice rain shower came through. Windier than Foghorn Leghorn…..one 50 mph gust flipped the smaller gazebo ( for the grill) over onto it's top….so far, so good with the main gazebo…

IF I can get away from the Honey-do list for a few days…I might get a little wood working done.

They have been hauling away all the junk from that old shed/garage they pulled down, yesterday….small trailer load at a time….between rain showers…about half done, now.


----------



## bandit571

FINALLY! Found the fuse for the van's radio….was wired in with a power outlet fuse…replaced that..radio now works…as does PWR Outlet #1…amazing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Blues need one more win to make the Stanley Cup final. That hasn't happened in my lifetime!


----------



## rockusaf

Beautiful work Matt.

No shop time for me, i spent most of yesterday replacing the front hubs and all brakes on the wife's car (drum brakes still suck in case anyone was wondering). Seems that when you're torquing bolts to 85 ft lbs and it slips and you drive your fist into the cement driveway…twice, the driveway wins. The ER Dr. said maybe I should have learned after the first time and I could have avoided having to wear a splint for a few weeks.

Rock


----------



## bigblockyeti

What car do you have that has front drum brakes?


----------



## rockusaf

> What car do you have that has front drum brakes?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It's a Chevy HHR and I did all 4 corners, just the rears are drums. They aren't hard just a PIA, putting on the front caliper bracket is where I busted my hand up.

Rock


----------



## diverlloyd

Rock one of the funniest things I have seen happen in my buddies driveway. I was helping him brake loose a axle nut on a Honda Civic. He put a breaker bar on it slipped smashed his hand into the gravel. I laughed pointed and laughed some more. Then he put a cheater pipe(exhaust pipe),I told him yeah that's not going to go bad. Still wouldn't break loose so he decided jumping on the cheater pipe would help. The cheater pipe was about 8', so he jumped slipped off the pipe and took it to the groin fell forward took the pipe to the chin then fell backwards into the gravel and taking the pipe to the groin again. Now dying with laughter I asked if he was going to get his ass kicked some more by that pipe or he was going to pull up on the pipe to brake the axel nut loose since that's the direction it needs to go instead of him tightening it like he was doing. Could I have said something to start with, yes but who am I to tell a professional mechanic how to do his job. Drum brakes suck.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops with coffee/ Morning all!

Truck is getting towed up the road to a local mechanic I've heard great things about. Hopefully the cost isn't horrible to get the brake lines and whatever else is broken fixed. Still hoping to get ~4k out of it to cover cost of repairs and a little extra.

Got a bit of shop time in… worked on getting my scrap pile down a bit and used some up on the puzzle box I'm building. Now I have more firewood. Need to go get some decent hinges for this top - it's about 22×32 - so maybe a piano hinge? It's not meant to be fancy - just trying to keep the dog and cats out of it 

I'm also thinking my splitter is a hair/fraction off as I seem to have some binding going on once I get a piece of wood to the back side of the blade. It was really hard to push oak through yesterday. That or maybe my blade just needs cleaned? not certain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, check yer fence alignment…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, about says it all…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rock, I thought it might be rear drums only, which I actually prefer given the greater power density and typically cheaper repair parts.

Lloyd, I've heard more than a few stories about "professional mechanics" who almost know what they're doing. I too am far less sympathetic toward someone who is likely putting others in danger from not knowing how to do their job correctly.


----------



## mojapitt

Possibly the single dumbest call-in ever last night. The called that they had surgical instruments stuck in a washer and needed them out. So for $250/hour, 4 hour minimum I went in to tell them that nobody hit start for the cycle. Once the cycle ran, the door opened fine.

Side note, I don't make that much per hour, but it was double time for me.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, in 50+ years of woodworking, I've never used a splitter. However, 99% of the wood used is air dried hardwood. And, in AZ that's DRY. In the rare instance I need to rip a length of wettish or green wood, I keep a wedge or two handy in case it wants to close up. IMO, splitters, at best, are a bother and, sometimes can create dangerous conditions. 
Good use of feather boards and hold downs provide clean cuts and, safety. As does a GOOD blade that's sharp and clean.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So for $250/hour, 4 hour minimum I went in to tell them that nobody hit start for the cycle.
> 
> Side note, I don't make that much per hour, but it was double time for me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can offer them a contract for $200/hr. and 3hr. minimum, good thing I don't have a non-compete agreement they no doubt make sure you signed! That ridiculous, both parts but glad that at least you're getting double time out of the deal.


----------



## rhybeka

I think Marty is right - I need to check the fence alignment, but I also ordered a blade cleaning kit (mainly for the container) from Rockler. So all of those options will be covered.

@Gene I can understand that. I dropped the money on it though and finally got it installed. I've seen enough instances at Whit's where it would have saved a lot of terror on my part. That, and I don't have a decent feather board. I need to make one as the one I have is from HF. it's not horrible but it could be better. I know the saw needs aligned even though it's good enough for what I've been working on. I checked it when I moved it from the garage to the shop, but only really to make sure the blade was aligned to the miter slot. I need to go back and do all the in-depth stuff and not skimp.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was a cool 51 at wake up this morning. Much nicer today with a high of 70. Nice spring day. Haven't had too many of those. I bought a new to me box blade for my tractor. It's also a better counterweight than the straight blade that's been on there for picking up heavy logs with front loader. Consequently I've been driving back and forth on driveway this morning. Just ordered 18 tons of gravel, but it won't come til tomorrow. I guess everyone wanted some today, but everyone can't have some today.


----------



## Cricket

If y'all get a chance to share some tips for newbies, I would truly appreciate it.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/129778


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti it all comes down to a question I ask myself when working around someone. Are they smart enough to realize they are dumb or so dumb they don't realize they are dumb but think they are a genius. Those are the ones they will get you hurt. But are also the ones that are fun to screw with.


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone have some tricks to get uhmw plastic flat? After machining and installing in my table saw it has a dip in the center going the length of the insert. I tried a heat gun but it went right back into the bowed shape. My next try I'm thinking the oven on under 200f but I will need to make a flattening jig.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Becky, in 50+ years of woodworking, I ve never used a splitter. However, 99% of the wood used is air dried hardwood. And, in AZ that s DRY. In the rare instance I need to rip a length of wettish or green wood, I keep a wedge or two handy in case it wants to close up. IMO, splitters, at best, are a bother and, sometimes can create dangerous conditions.
> Good use of feather boards and hold downs provide clean cuts and, safety. As does a GOOD blade that s sharp and clean.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I don't have that kind of time on this earth, but I agree with you Gene. You're going to open the gates of discourse though.


----------



## rhybeka

lol I don't think anybody's going to argue, Mike - we all have our ways of working 

appears Whit wants to buy old truck. We are now in a quandary of how much to tell him. I've already been told I can't just trade him for wood.

Bandit, are you all going to be home on Sat/Sun and would you be interested in a stanley 358 rehab project?

going to spend the evening in the basement finishing the wiring on my two ceiling speakers. Thank God for the foresight in wiring them before the drywall went up!


----------



## bandit571

always home…besides, you can check out the new porch.


----------



## bandit571

Took apart a saw, today…what I thought was only 1881 build..









Those nuts have a patent date stamped on them…DEC 31 , 1867…..ok. had to make a screwdriver to remove those split nuts..









After having to buy a new 1/2" spade bit to use. handle was a spares. Seemed to work.


----------



## rhybeka

sweet!


----------



## bandit571

What do ya mean, it is time to wake up?









had to work over at Grandson's house last night. Seems they are transforming a screened in porch into an enclosed "Man Cave".....Had to go and help frame and install 4 new windows….after they had messed up doing the other two windows….

Will be back over there Thursday, to finish getting the room "in the dry".....

Neighbor has almost all the pile from the old garage tear down hauled away…about 2/3s worth.

Is it nap time, yet?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope all our friends are safe with all the nasty weather south of here in OK And TX and other places. All we got is rain and snow. We can handle that. Cool enough that the snowpack is not melting as fast so no major river flooding yet.


----------



## Gene01

We got a rain snow mix yesterday. Along with 30 mph winds. Only got to 48° but, that wind sure made it bitter. Got the same winds today but, we'll be in the low 60s until Friday. Strange weather all over, I guess. It's sure strange for this part of AZ. May is normally fairly pleasant. Not this year, though.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do project for today….build the new Grill Gazebo…by meself….cussing will be involved…









Yes, I do read the instructions….









To go from this pile of parts…









Boss helped to move this out into the backyard….still needs to move a bit farther to the left…and get the cover installed…old Gazebo is going to be moved into the black shed. May add a shelf to it…keeps things off the bare ground, that way. Grandson #3 is at work….waiting for him to get back here….to better help move things around…

may work a while on that old rip saw…while I rest up…


----------



## rhybeka

got my truck signed for, picked up and hustled into work. Now almost into meetings time!


----------



## bandit571

Sooo…I get to see the new truck..later?


----------



## rhybeka

Yup! it's a nice ride so far


----------



## ssnvet

We now have all three chickadees back in the nest and our quality of sleep has already been diminished.

I drove down to NYC to pick up daughter #2 and on the ride back she promptly unplugged my phone (killing my navigation display) so she could plug her's in and listen to her play list, instead of my "lame" music. To my surprise, her play list was…... drum roll…...The Doors.

So now I'm trying to figure out if I, as her father, did something right or wrong.

:^)


----------



## mudflap4869

*IT RAINED! AND HIGH WINDS!* Neighbor was about 5 yards of gravel in his yard and a river running through it. We have a river running where the street used to be. Yep the neighbor has all the gravel. Trees down everywhere and roads closed due to flash flooding. Candy had to take a long detour and the turnpike just to get to work this morning.
Still raining cats and dogs, and I aint going out there. 
We have been working on several projects and have a few almost finished. Lowe's must think we are stupid, I bought 2×10 x 8s for $9 then went to get some 1×10s. They want almost $20 for them. Half the lumber for twice the price? 
It looks like can get 4 times that much out of plywood for the price of 1 board. See, I am knot kwite as dum as Candy says I am.


----------



## bandit571

Saw has been cleaned up..









Stamped as a 6 pointer. had to find the right size pin..









To get those bolts out…..and line the holes back up to install the bolts when things were done..


----------



## rockusaf

> So now I m trying to figure out if I, as her father, did something right or wrong.
> 
> :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I'd say yes, yes you did. Kids just make you shake your heads sometimes.

Rock


----------



## mudflap4869

When our son was born I had a full head of dark hair. Now 33 years later, what little I have is white as snow. He has also caused me to say *SHUCKY DARN!* on many occasions. I finally bought him a one way plane ticket to California. Now he is his girlfriends headache.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, they seem to be just as expensive at a distance. Only now they want lump sums instead of just a few dollars.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Blues Winnnnnnnnnn!!!!







Holy jumpin!


----------



## rad457

> Blues Winnnnnnnnnn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy jumpin!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL! Sharks proably thinking, Karma's as Bitch! Should be interesting now?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well it's getting hot down here and is forecasted to be between 93 & 95 Friday through Wednesday. The A/C seems to turn on in the morning and turn off around midnight with little reprieve throughout the day. I got the grass cut on Monday after my new mower deck idler pulleys arrived, WOW what a difference. Those three worn bearings spinning between 4000 & 5000 rpm are bolted right to the deck and it acts like a sounding board amplifying any sound from anything attached. Now all I can hear is the somewhat muffled engine and the dull roar of the blades spinning.


----------



## ssnvet

> Blues Winnnnnnnnnn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy jumpin!
> - firefighterontheside


Me thinks Lord Stanley's cup is going to be hotly contested….










This should be a really good series. May the best team win….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure hope so Matt.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Me thinks Lord Stanley's cup is going to be hotly contested….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a really good series. May the best team win….
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm pulling for an upset….
GO NY Islanders!!!


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to the Blues.


----------



## bandit571

Warning to everybody! Last night, a fellow was walking along a set of railroad tracks….CSX train came along @40-45mph…..you can NOT get out of the way fast enough….do NOT ever walk along or on any railroad tracks.

They found what was left of him along the tracks….called in by the train crew.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Looking like a nice spring day outside.


----------



## rhybeka

it's very nice out! doesn't feel like 80! drove home at lunch so I can take a meeting after my time to leave. Trying to figure out if the DMV can be a notary on one of their own forms. :/


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think a notary is a notary as long they aren't a party to the transaction personally.


----------



## mojapitt

We got our first tomatoes from the garden yesterday. In South Dakota my mother got 6" of snow yesterday. Has something to do with why I am here.


----------



## bandit571

Keep getting showers coming through the area…

second saw has been rehabbed…or at least started….got the handle off….trying to see IF it can be repaired…


----------



## Gene01

With the flooding and twisters around Tulsa, I hope Andy is ok.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - we are starting to see storms. I heard it thundering a bit ago. Going to see if the credit union here has a notary. That or we're close to the bank.


----------



## Gene01

Another cloudy, blustery day. Good day to be in the shop. But then, what day isn't? Made some mistakes in my whiskey box prototype. Should just trash it. But, having too much fun fixing it. Found out the DW 735 with the Shelix head can plane walnut to a thickness of 3 playing cards. Great for filling the gaps in my mis cut box joints. But, I'll not be making it a practice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lots of tornadoes in MO last night. 3 people were killed near Springfield. A tornado tore thru the heart of Jefferson City. Lots of damage, but I haven't heard of injuries there. The Task Force was activated, but disregarded when damage wasn't as severe as they thought. I thought a tornado was coming right for the house, but it turned more south and missed us. It was the same tornado that had hit Joplin MO a few hours earlier. It was the 8 year anniversary of the tornado that killed 161 people in Joplin.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I couldn't resist bidding in the latest online auction. I got this Stanley Sweetheart #3 level for $1.10. Not sure of age. I can't find much about them.


----------



## bandit571

Too hot, too muggy..to even think about mowing the yard…..

Grandson #3 works for the local Boost Store here in town…..seems the store was broken into last night…..he is now helping repair the damages….

Moved a couple tarps around….to cover up a couple items from the prying eyes of the YardNazi next door….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, glad you are all safe. Nature is not kind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jus sayin'…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, glad the tractor and the mill is Ok… Oh, and the truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got one of them there Sweethearts last year…..


----------



## bandit571

That Cherry Stanley used cleans up nice, too…



























You take this plate off, to adjust for plumb…









Vial is set in plaster, BTW..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice level you got there.


----------



## mudflap4869

87 degrees and 92% humidity aint for sissies. So this sissy didn't do anything in the shop until after 6 PM. We went to Rogers Ark, this afternoon to return some items that TOBA ordered online. Duluth Trading just opened a store there. After looking at their prices I decided that I would just continue buying my stuff at Wally World. I did see a couple of shirts that I liked so the PITA bought them for me. I said that I am not going to pat $40 for a shirt but she insisted on buying 2 of them. And they aint even Sundy go to meetin shirts. New galluses too. She dang near beat up the salesman over a baby clothes hanger. He said that it didn't go with the item that it was displayed on. I finally told him that the only reason she was buying the item was because of the hanger. He put it in the bag with her purchases.


----------



## CFrye

Marty bought a clock/watch that just gives the estimated time? Must be for old retired guys!
You betcha, I bought the old man a pair of suspenders just so I could get the tiny hanger they were hanging on(poor grammar-don't care). I haven't added to the tiny tool collection in a while!


----------



## CFrye




----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, is that a meat thermometer built into you clock? At 158 outside, I think I'd want to find some shade. I remember when I was a tinner, we'd be up in an attic running ductwork and putting the flue through the roof. There wasn't much ventilation and often it could get to between 130 & 135 if we timed things wrong and were working up there late in the afternoon mid-summer. I felt like I was cooking and despite that fact we'd spend no more than 2 hours in that heat, I could still drink 2 gallons of ice water and never have to pee. It was dangerous to the point of not being able to handle what we were working with at times with the sweat that was pouring out of us.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Candy, that is a tiny hanger. After we moved we now have tons of closet space vs. almost none before to the point that my dresser my wife hated is no longer needed, I have everything in my closet. That said, I need more hangers, and good one but can't seem to find them anywhere. I'm close to having my shop setup and was thinking of just making my own. The problem is I'd need the stem or actual metal hanging part to screw into the wood body. Anyone know where to get some heavy duty ones? Some of the leather riding jackets I have are fairly heavy.


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, I made my own classy wood hangars using a 1/4" heavy copper wire just glued into the walnut dovetail holding the hangar wings together. I hammered it a bit to "dress it up" and it holds heavy coats without distortion. The light hammering must harden it a bit. 









DanK


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## DonBroussard

Jim/Candy-That little hanger would have been perfect for Nannette's wool sweater that I washed then put in the dryer many years ago. Poor sweater looked like a Barbie outfit!

Dan-Nice hanger. If it was more than just the two boards, you could post it as a project.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and Happy Friday.









I've been draggin' my ar$# around all week and keeping everyone in the household up at night with a cruddy cold in my bronchials. Going to see the doc today and hopefully get on anti-biotics as this isn't going away.

Spent yesterday at the University of New Hampshire for their annual Advanced Manufacturing Day. They have some really cool stuff going on there. We recently hired two of the mechanical engineering students (one a summer intern, the other a permanent hire) and they are both proving to be quick studies. None the less, it takes a long time to bring them up to speed with all of our designs, materials and manufacturing processes.

I'm ready for a long weekend


----------



## rhybeka

I think we're all ready for a long weekend! better get back to it!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, get well. Morris is waiting.
Don, one board made TDTT for Monte, I think. 
All my weekends are long. Endless, actually.


----------



## ssnvet

> All my weekends are long. Endless, actually.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I've had more than one retired friend tell me that their busier in retirement than they were when they worked. Probably because they can finally get to all of the projects they've had on the back burner for years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No long weekend for me. I have mandatory OT tomorrow, so a 72 hour shift it is.
Don, I think I remember the incredible shrinking sweater.


----------



## rhybeka

I know how long my project list is now, I'd hate to see how long retirement will make it!


----------



## Gene01

> All my weekends are long. Endless, actually.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I ve had more than one retired friend tell me that their busier in retirement than they were when they worked. Probably because they can finally get to all of the projects they ve had on the back burner for years.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That lasted a few years. When I turned 60, I said to heck with that. Now, my projects wait till I'm ready. My roudtuits keep piling up, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Jim/Candy-That little hanger would have been perfect for Nannette s wool sweater that I washed then put in the dryer many years ago. Poor sweater looked like a Barbie outfit!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Debbie had an argon sweater about that same size…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> All my weekends are long. Endless, actually.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I ve had more than one retired friend tell me that their busier in retirement than they were when they worked. Probably because they can finally get to all of the projects they ve had on the back burner for years.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> That lasted a few years. When I turned 60, I said to heck with that. Now, my projects wait till I m ready. My roudtuits keep piling up, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


My days ain't got enough hours in it, but I'll be 60 this next month so maybe there's hope…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No long weekend for me. I have mandatory OT tomorrow, so a 72 hour shift it is.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sucks to be Bill…..


----------



## bandit571

May try to glue up that saw handle….need to figure out the epoxy glue i picked up tonight….then decide HOW to glue and clamp the 1875 Disston handle ….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Evening all.

My interior designer wife is pricing out board room tables… 60×360 inches. Or 5ft x 30 ft. Any takers? Budget is around $18,000 to allow for a mark up margin to around $30,000. And we thought tools were expensive.

I was told that it would have to modular, have drop ins for table level power and network hook ups, cable management on the underside and probably need to be modular in 5×6 sections. Problem is she has no information from the salesperson as to what the customer wants the finish to be. I'm just going to sit back and see what happens.

It's muggy and hot here. The heat index on the weather station cracked 100 a couple of times today, there is more rain coming in and they ain't gentle showers either. More severe stuff is marching in tonight and I believe that there have been some warnings already posted for the western part of Missouri.

Stay safe y'all.


----------



## CFrye

Dan, that is a beautiful hanger! Where did you get 1/4" copper wire and how did you shape it?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone has a happy and safe weekend. Remember the reason for the holiday and the folks that gave all so we can be free to enjoy.










A bright sunny 47° day early here. Should get to 70° and a 0% chance of rain. Maybe we will dry out a bit today. A good chance of rain the next couple days and cooler by Monday.

Mike that would be fun to build if I had a bigger shop. That will be a monster. Thinking the shipping would get pricey also from here.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## DanKrager

Amen, Gene!

Candy, I have a drawer, well OK, a whole section of the shop of treasures from other people's junk. Somewhere along the line short lengths of heavy solid copper wire showed up an I used it for couple of these hangars. It's easily bent even after hammering dimples in it, but strong enough to hold my heavy, liined trench coat…you know…the one I use for spying in the cold war.

Following that conference table, Mike. BTDT from the fabricator end. Has lots of interesting potential.  I always worked for the designer (no committees), and she understood my requirements and was pretty diligent about getting the full customer buy-in for whatever they "wanted" at the start. Changes were not permitted unless they were willing to double the price. Worked out well for me, except where the destination changed to the second floor of a walk up! Really hard to get a 20' table up the stairwell by yourself in a union shop! LOL!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

May try to figure out the epoxy glue thingy after a bit…..storms came through…not much rain….may still try the mower….before the Yardnazi complains…again.

Would be nice IF the grandsons would do the mowing….meh…


----------



## bandit571

Yards are now mowed….waiting for the Yardnazi to re-mow her yard,,,just to make her neighbors' yards look worse than her's.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Just thundered about 2 minutes ago but no rain yet. Not too far behind I don't think as the thunder is pretty close together. I wanted to try planing up some of this spalted maple I have to get it ready for bench legs…and I'd like to see what it looks like. XD Trying to get up to see Mr. and Mrs. B as well, just have to find out with the wife plan is for the day.


----------



## bandit571

Have already sent the T-storms to the east…Delaware/Marion area getting pounded, right now.

Morning to ya…


----------



## Gene01

Saw a tornado map for Tulsa area. Looks like Andy's place in Jenks might have been affected. Anybody heard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Carol posted a few pictures with a few downed trees and a hay feeder overturned, but apparently that was the worst they had at their place.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. That's a relief.


----------



## rhybeka

looks like I'm going to be working on the honey do list today instead of in the shop


----------



## bandit571

Stop by here, and supper is on me…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been wanting to go visit Andy. I'm thinking even more about it. Carol joked with me about going to pick up some logs from their downed trees. She suggested that the trees will likely be laying there a long time. It will have to be in a month or two, but I may go down there and deal with the trees for them and then come home with a few logs. I can keep you all posted in case anyone wants to meet me there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy brought home some new, fancy heating aids that connect to a smart phone. I'm sitting here typing while listening to John Denver thru them. Kinda neat.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good to hear Andy & Carol are good. Sure a lot of nasty storms for you folks this year.

A nice sunny day here. Might get the bike out for a short ride later.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I use my Bluetooth headphones when I go for my daily walks. They are wireless to the source, but wired to each other. They work for me until my kids or Nannette spring for some AirPods (Father's Day is coming up). Nannette and I are driving to Denver in late July, and we'll try to arrange a stopover to visit with Andy and Carol. I've not been a very good friend to him lately . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hearing aids…..not heating aids. These would not be cost effective to buy just for Bluetooth function, but they would work. They have microphone too, so you can be hands free in the car with them. Probably go thru a lot of batteries though.

Me too, Don. I promised Andy that I would visit him again and it's been 1 1/2 years.


----------



## ssnvet

Off to a wedding this afternoon. One of my good friend's son …. who was a bona-fide "bachelor 'till the rapture" is finally getting hitched at age 35. Reception will be classic Mainiac style with a Lobster and clam bake.


----------



## bandit571

Old, cracked , saw handle has been taken apart ( found 1 nail that was pulled, later found a second one..) epoxy applied ( messy…very messy) handle was then sanded, DNA wipe down…..Murphy's Oil Soap scrub down, and dried off ( smelly) then apply a coat of varnish. letting that dry a while.

Buffing wheel and green compound the polish the brass…launched and recovered one split nut….easy to find, when they shine. Saw plate has been cleaned and derusted,,,,and cleaned again. Waiting on the handle to dry, before I put everything back together.


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of people who we don't hear from lately. I just heard from Arlin Eastman. He has been ill since December, but is doing better now.

If I have a bd day, I remember what him and Andy have battled through. Helps keep a perspective on life.


----------



## CharlesNeil

To all the vets on here, thank you for your service. 
Happy Memorial day.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear from you Charles.

To you and all veterans, thanks for your service.


----------



## rhybeka

the to do list is ever dwindling but never seems to go away quick enough. grass cut, cheap drink fridge cleaned and installed (it's cooling off now). it never ceases to amaze me how much our bottle/drink quotient goes up in the summer. Alright - better get moving again - I have to break down the dining table and move it and the chairs to the garage. new one comes in this week. it'll get refinished and repurposed for the basement but it'll be a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Working my way through fresh apricot pie while I am waiting for fresh apple pie. Life is rough here.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I sent a Email to Monte and he TOLD me to say HI.

Have not been doing to well and have not doing any posting anywhere lately.

I miss all.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Charles and Monte. Can't speak for all vets but, I think most would agree, it was an honor.


----------



## bandit571

Disston saw rehab..









Looks a little better…now have 2 very old saws…









maybe I can get back to wood projects, now?


----------



## ssnvet

Lobster for 200?


----------



## ssnvet

Lobster for 200?




























The get away car


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte - That Ted guy is paging you.


----------



## Festus56

Monte better hurry. I flagged both of this persons posts! lol


----------



## mojapitt

Darn, I missed him.

I am blocked from several places on Facebook because of my comments about Ted.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I'm sorry Ted had only been posted about 5 minutes when I flagged him. May be next time I will wait a little to geve you a chance. I doubt I will.
I flagged him on facebook the other day. I got something back from facebook saying they were reviewing it. I sent some choice comments back about Ted I haven't heard anything since. I'm probably being ignored.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Yesterday a fox tried to take one of my chickens. I chased it off and ran for the shotgun, but it was gone when I came out. So I set the trap last night. The trap was closed this morning, but there was no Fox in it. I guess I need to try again tonight. My chicken was ok, minus a bunch of feathers.


----------



## bandit571

Ted is over at the State of the Shop thread…..

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

Moving slow today. I think I have a headache but can't keep my eyes open long enough to figure it out. Better get some meds in. Due to head north to see the Bandit family soon!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Memorial Day, Everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sawed a silver maple this morning. It's a bit knotty, which caused it to be naughty, but it's pretty. Most slabs are 5/4×10. A few are thicker.


----------



## AM420

Question for the resident experts. I'm bought Stumpy's plans for making pedestals for my washer and dryer. I had to modify a bit because I needs two separate pedestals.

But my question is more general about building and installing drawers. It seems like if I get the width of the drawers off by just a little bit, maybe less than 1/32" the slides will be off and won't work. Im not as concerned about mounting the cabinet side because I can use spacers. It's getting the drawer width just right.

Are the slides a little more forgiving than they seem? Or is there some secret I don't know about? I've never seen this addressed in any cabinet or drawer making videos. Maybe it's just not as hard as I think. Just want to know before diving in and potentially wasting time and materials.


----------



## DanKrager

AM, I'm not familiar with Stumpy's design, so maybe I shouldn't comment specifics.

However, in general, when fitting wooden drawers it is always a good idea to err on the side of too small because shims can always be applied for a very precise fit. They also present a wear surface that is replaceable. On the other hand, you can always plane a shaving or two off a slightly oversize drawer. If the slides are mechanical ball bearing stuff, they have some tiny tolerance without affecting performance.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say there is definitely 1/32 of play in ball beating drawer slides. Just do your best to make them the right size.


----------



## rhybeka

4" or 6" thick workbench legs???


----------



## diverlloyd

I have more of a hassle of getting ball bearing slides set to depth, so they stay shut. I made a jig to help that out. Like Dan said if they are to wide hand plane them down. If they are to small washers behind the slides or some wood banding will fix that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish me luck. Hoping to load a bunch of free logs tomorrow. Hopefully lots of walnut. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Gene01

> 4" or 6" thick workbench legs???
> 
> - rhybeka


Kinda depends on the size of the bench and how much weight you plan to put on it. Two 2X4s at a 90 would be plenty unless you're gonna work on diesel engines.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm


----------



## boxcarmarty

AM420, You'll have a bit of play in a ball bearing drawer glides, they are 1/2'' wide, so yer drawer box should be 1 inch smaller then yer opening…..


----------



## ssnvet

tortilla chips? check
salsa? check
cold ones check

Looks like we gots us a hockey game.

:^)


----------



## diverlloyd

> tortilla chips? check
> salsa? check
> cold ones check
> 
> Looks like we gots us a hockey game.
> 
> :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Queso ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 4" or 6" thick workbench legs???
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Kinda depends on the size of the bench and how much weight you plan to put on it. Two 2X4s at a 90 would be plenty unless you re gonna work on diesel engines.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Why does it have to be diesel???


----------



## ssnvet

Morris chair is almost ready for lacquer…

Drilled the holes for the recliner pins and did a complete test assembly with cushion foam.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just pulled a tick off Checkers 'bout the size of a June bug. They were arguing who was gonna carry who for the next mile…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

1-0 after first period! Go Blues! Got my new shirt on made by office manager at firehouse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um Bill, yer wearin' yer shirt upside down…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

A tick this big…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Had a nice small Memorial Day at our house today. After reflecting on the reason for the special day, we had barbecued chicken, fresh sausage and pork chops. After lunch, we made hand-churned strawberry ice cream. A good time was had by all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um Bill, yer wearin yer shirt upside down…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm not sure why that happened. It posted right side up on FB.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I'll have a bowl of that strawberry ice cream if there's any left…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna order a truck of mulch tomorrow, is that woodworking???


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m gonna order a truck of mulch tomorrow, is that woodworking???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


*NO!!!*
Just as ordering your dress…
Is not working as a seamstress.

Making mulch or spreading mulch is woodworking!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

But I have a Kubota and a wife to spread mulch…..


----------



## ssnvet

2-2

I hope all you St. Louie fans weren't expecting Boston to just roll over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We need to quit these penalties.


----------



## ssnvet

I think that's all she wrote

4 unanswered goals makes for a win

What an intense game!


----------



## bandit571

Busy night…tornado warnings all over the area….couple of them on the ground…down around the Dayton area….

Light show, lots of boomers….bit of wind..LOTS of rain…..Dungeon Creek is running, again…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….2 tornados in the Dayton area last night….and another hit Celina, OH area…..Daughter lives in Huber Heights, OH….just north of the areas hit…..

Beka: Better check on Beavercreek/Brookville area…...

Supposed to hit mid 80s around here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like somebody ate some Captain Crunch….










:^p


----------



## Gene01

Bummer, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside this morning…..Chance of more storms as the day heats up…..going to be a stormy week, around this area…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a nice day here. Mostly sunshine and a very small chance of rain. Maybe we will dry out a bit. Should get to the upper 60's today and warmer the next few days.

Hope everyone out east and south are safe. A lot of nasty storms. I have a cousin that lives near Huber Heights, OH. Have not heard but think the tornado missed his area.

Not much happening in the shop. Might have to go looking for something to do. Getting boring around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, there's always tomorrow.
As I feared, I came home with an empty trailer, because the guy with the wood had some come out this,morning and take it all. I'm a little angry, but I'll feel better when I mill a log this afternoon.


----------



## AM420

> AM, I m not familiar with Stumpy s design, so maybe I shouldn t comment specifics.
> 
> However, in general, when fitting wooden drawers it is always a good idea to err on the side of too small because shims can always be applied for a very precise fit. They also present a wear surface that is replaceable. On the other hand, you can always plane a shaving or two off a slightly oversize drawer. If the slides are mechanical ball bearing stuff, they have some tiny tolerance without affecting performance.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thanks for the responses. Shimming and shaving makes sense. Shaving down may be difficult on my plywood drawer box. I may even add pieces to the side for the slide and slightly oversize so I can shave to fit. Or just go for it and learn the hard way.


----------



## CFrye

> Or just go for it and learn the hard way.
> 
> - AM420


That's generally the way I do things…just ask Mudflap!


----------



## ssnvet

> the guy with the wood had some come out this,morning and take it all.
> - firefighterontheside


So much for the information age. Ya think the guy could have had the courtesy to call and leave you a message.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I texted them at 12:30 this morning - everyone is accounted for and safe. The tornado hit more up towards the mall and up in the Trotwood area from what I know. I haven't looked at the news other than the pictures of the Celina damage. I've been running to and from doc appointments today so I'll be working late. hopefully going to Lowes to pick up a small roller head for painting the puzzle box.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> the guy with the wood had some come out this,morning and take it all.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> So much for the information age. Ya think the guy could have had the courtesy to call and leave you a message.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


He did…..after I had already brought my 18' trailer with me on an hour drive to Stl for a doctor appointment. I was just about to head his way when he messaged me. Last night he didn't mention anything about someone else coming this morning. That's what irks me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill people have no integrity, I'm a firm believer in once a deal is made it's done until the other party screws it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My aunt works as a secretary for a school. She was surprised to find a bear in the lobby today. I think she took this picture. The bear had to be tranquilized by the conservation agent. The bear is being relocated to rural jefferson county. Guess where I live.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how did he get a key?


----------



## diverlloyd

Time for a new mascot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, how did he get a key?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good question.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Time for a new mascot.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That's what Liam said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I can send ya some heat up that way…..


----------



## mojapitt

93 here today, 96 for the next couple days. I would be happy to share also.


----------



## bandit571

Just had a large thunderstorm miss this town…..went just to the north of here…

Working on a jig saw puzzle…









Finding where all these go..









and









may have to buy a few extra parts…


----------



## DonBroussard

We set a new high for overnight low temp last night: 80F! I don't care what the calendar says. It is already summer.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I can send ya some heat up that way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We will get hot weather soon enough I am sure.



> 93 here today, 96 for the next couple days. I would be happy to share also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You moved away from the cool here. And the snow and flooding close to where you lived. They are getting hit with everything this year.


----------



## rockusaf

I'm working mids (5:30pm to 6:00am) and on my day off last night figured I'd get some time in the shop, are you supposed to have sweat dripping off you at midnight?


----------



## Gene01

40° @ 05:00 here. But, we're at 5800'. It'll be 90° in Phoenix, today. About normal for there. We'll hit 70, also normal. I'm real happy to see warmer weather.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I'd take your 90 over ours any day!

@Rock no, be careful and make sure you got a good grip on your tools

@Bandit I told you it would be a mystery puzzle! let me know if there's anything I need to be looking for here - there's a minor chance it's in my spare parts bin because I couldn't identify it.

got my paint rollers last night, but no time to paint. House needs gussied up for visitors this weekend. /sigh/ here's hoping the humidity goes down! still trying to figure out the leg thickness on my workbench and how to translate that from the roubo plans Schwartz has in his workbench book so I can get started planing down maple


----------



## Gene01

90° ain't too bad in Phoenix. But, wait a few weeks. Then it gets hot. It's a "dry heat", though. I don't care what they say, 115°-120° is miserable. Then, when the monsoons come, it's unbearable. Though, it does bring a bit of relief from the heat. Like, down to a mere 100°. We endured it for 18 years. Was glad to leave.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Have the puzzle almost together…Small bolts for the depth stops, and bolts to assemble the front guide rod assembly are missing. Trying to unlock the swingarm…..been a few years since I last rehabbed one of these…


















From when I rehabbed the box Stumpy bought from me..









From 3 years ago…


----------



## rhybeka

> 4" or 6" thick workbench legs???
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Kinda depends on the size of the bench and how much weight you plan to put on it. Two 2X4s at a 90 would be plenty unless you re gonna work on diesel engines.
> 
> - Gene Howe


more just trying to keep it from racking/walking. I see that on a LOT of handtool woodworker videos. the top is only 3" thick by 18" wide by 5' long. so not horribly heavy.


----------



## ssnvet

Yesterday our company's BOD approved the $ to buy 45 acres in an industrial park in the next city over, develop the site with service road and parking lot, drainage, etc… and to build a new 120,000 sq.ft. factory to house three of our five manufacturing departments. Existing facilities will then be converted for warehouse use and we will get out of the two warehouses we currently lease.

This is a huge expansion project for our company (doubling our owned space) and will be both exciting and nerve wrecking. We're working with a very capable civil engineer, architect and construction company, who will have overall project management responsibilities. But guess who's now the primary liaison with these peeps, and will be responsible for laying out the manufacturing lines, placing all of the machinery, laying out the work cells, defining and laying out the services and infrastructure (service air, electrical disconnects, under the slab conduit outlets, sub panel locations, network hubs, dust collection, task lighting, etc…).

Your's truly :^o

I will also inherit the project management responsibilities to move our operations, one cell at a time, to the new facility next summer, without interrupting our production. Me thinks the next 18 months are going to be very, very busy.

Needless to say, it's a daunting task and I'm more than just a little anxious about the process. In fact I'm looking for a clean pair of undershorts just now :^p


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like summer is getting here. Should be 70° today which will be the coolest day in the 10 day forecast. Mostly upper 70's and some low 80's and small chance of rain.

Just finished a rush order. Had 24 hrs. to make a custom bootjack and get it shipped so it can be in Santa Fe, NM by Friday. Could have it there tomorrow but she did not want to pay the crazy overnight price.


----------



## Gene01

That's quite a load, Matt. Hope you're amply compensated for all the extra time and responsibilities.


----------



## ssnvet

> That s quite a load, Matt. Hope you re amply compensated for all the extra time and responsibilities.
> - Gene Howe


They are sweetening the deal for me … but I'm just hoping that I'm up to the task. This is way beyond anything I've done before. And being fired for incompetence is always a possibility.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From what I've seen over the years, you're up to the task. Break a leg.


----------



## Gene01

> From what I've seen over the years, you're up to the task. Break a leg.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ditto….in spades!


----------



## Festus56

Matt I was the liaison for several multi-million theatre projects in my construction years. I knew the building side and the business practices and operations side as well. It was long days and really busy at times but also was enjoyable. From all your posts you have these important knowledge areas well covered. You got this buddy. No worries you can get the job done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is anyone else having problems with these damn stink bugs $#!++ing on their finish???


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a can of Rustoleum Black….and a couple 1/2" x 6" x 24" boards…one of Clear Pine, the other in Poplar…

May re-coat the mitre box's frame…to keep the Rust Bunnies away. Bright parts will get shined up…waiting on the rest of the parts to show up.

Fellow is coming tomorrow afternoon, and we will fit a revolver to a new version of his reloading jig….may try to get some of it laid out, and cut, tonight…

have been more worried about Spiders walking across mine….I don't have any stik bugs IN the shop….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna set off a bug bomb tonight…..


----------



## mojapitt

Some times you gotta go for the mass kill Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm seeking revenge…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is watching TV someplace


----------



## diverlloyd

No stink bugs but the damned box elder bugs have taken over my Datsun. I will burn them out once I get around to chopping out the previous owners "fixes". They need vigorously kicked in the nuts for their fixes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No stink bugs but the damned box elder bugs have taken over my Datsun. I will burn them out once I get around to chopping out the previous owners "fixes". They need vigorously kicked in the nuts for their fixes.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Why are you storing Box Elder in yer Datsun?????


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill is watching TV someplace
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes I am. Tied 2-2.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Box elder bugs look like stink bugs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd rather have stink bugs on finish than the tiny black ants that are getting in the house. I see 2-3 every day and they're very small, only like 1/8" or so long. My wife said eradicate them or I'm calling terminex so I'm working against a deadline.


----------



## bandit571

Old reloading jig..









Intend to fine tune the fit of the new jig, tomorrow afternoon…fellow is bring a revolver to test the fit….black powder, think Navy Colt..









Grip's butt settles into the gouge….cylinder and half-cocked hammer sets in the rounded cut-out…Has to be able to load a chamber, rotate the cylinder, and load the next….with the loading rod.

Think I should write this up as a blog?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the way to win a game in the Stanley Cup! Way to go Blues. We needed that one. 3 wins to go.


----------



## Gene01

Whoop, whoop!!! Go Blues.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….chance of small showers all day, today….Road Trip, then back to work on that Reloading Jig…


----------



## ssnvet

> That's the way to win a game in the Stanley Cup! Way to go Blues. We needed that one. 3 wins to go.
> - firefighterontheside


The Blues surely earned this win. They totally dominated the OT period.


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the encouraging words re. the new project.

I'm supposed to add another page to my existing 3 page job description and come up with a new title.

How's "Grand Poobah" sound?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I set off 2 Raid foggers in the Woodshack last night,









Damn bugs were laughing at me when I opened up this morning…..


----------



## PPBart

Forecast high today is 90F, first 100-degree day probably soon.


----------



## Redoak49

A suggestion for Maniac Matt is extremely careful documentation of all meetings, conversations and phone calls. I have been in his position and had too many people dispute what had been said. I made certain to keep all emails and share all decisions. This was especially true with contractors…no verbal changes were allowed. This saved my back end many times.

I am certain you are capable and will do a good job.


----------



## DanKrager

We eradicate tiny grease and sugar ants with grease or honey laced with Borax. A few drops on waxed paper in their trail. They take the free food back to feed their mates and the cell is eradicated shortly. A 12" band of Borax powder around the house foundation has eliminated almost all bug problems. A gallon per year of Spectracide's "Bug Stop", a 9 mo residual killer, sprayed across the thresholds of all doorways, especially garage doors, and window sills has virtually eliminated bug and spider issues at house and shop. When I moved into the shop, it was crawling with large bugs, roaches, and various spiders to the point I was almost afraid to go in it. After one year of the above routine, the shop is virtually free of such. Every day the first year I swept up a dust pan full of dead bugs and spiders. 
I transplanted mint from a wild patch to a band around the metal building of the shop and it has sharply reduced mouse recurrence in the shop. Poison blocks are rarely touched now. For spot treatment a spray of mint oil essence in alcohol not only smells good, but actively repels most rodents and spiders. 
It is a pretty constant battle in my ear corn crib of a shop. It's not tight by any measure, but it does shed rain reliably.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

20v Li B&D battery….$59 at Lowes…..$1 at a garage sale this morning….along with a case of driver bits, for a second dollar bill…not to bad of a morning…despite the rain showers.


----------



## Gene01

HELP!!! I've got little problem that's really bugging me. I'm sure the solution is staring me in the face but, I can't see it.
I'm building a box of 1/2" material. The dimensions are 5" high by 12" wide and 14" long.I want to router the inside edges of the top and bottom to receive 1/2" thick stock for the lid and bottom. I'm using a bit and bearing combo to get the rabbet size of 1 /4" in a Bosch Colt in their plunge base. My foreseen delimma is that I'm afraid that the router will tip during the cut. I'm maxed out on the depth with the Colt so, an auxiliary base plate to span the box isn't possible. Short of switching to a bigger router with more range of depth, does anyone see a repeatable solution?


----------



## DS

It's gonna get up to 97 degrees today-Which is completely normal for Phoenix this time of year.


----------



## DS

Matt: I was in your shoes some years back. It is a challenge, for sure. 
My advice, fwiw, just be sure to look out for #1 and don't lose the balance with family/home life, etc.


----------



## Festus56

Gene can you make a bigger / long base to replace the existing one for this job. I have a circle cutting base for my routers that I use that way occasionally.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Clamp a 4/4 thick scrap to the outside edge, for the router base to ride on….1-1/2" is easier to sit on, then a 1/2"....


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Mark. That may be my only solution. Just have to bite the bullet and get to work on that. Since this will be a series of boxes, I may as well make a semi permanent base.


----------



## bandit571

Notch for the hammer has been "refined"....to fit a Remington, and now I have to make the older jig match the new jig..and…build a second "new" jig, as well….


----------



## diverlloyd

> No stink bugs but the damned box elder bugs have taken over my Datsun. I will burn them out once I get around to chopping out the previous owners "fixes". They need vigorously kicked in the nuts for their fixes.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Why are you storing Box Elder in yer Datsun?????
> 
> - boxcarmarty


They should pay me in lumber for staying in the Datsun.


----------



## bandit571

One bolt is the "hold up" to getting the frame painted…









As I wanted to remove the swing arm, and find out why the plunger will not unlock…

Managed to remove this guide block..









Loosened the bolt, but had to tap on the bolt, to get the block to come out….cone was very rusty….as was the threads….soaked the swing arm a while, too..









trying to get the plunger to release….plan WAS to paint the frame….not today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan, I wish it was as easy as a creepy crawly critter, but these things fly and don't seem to congregate as tight as a church choir. I managed to round several of them [email protected]$+urds up in a 5 gallon bucket and send them into Amityville with some wasp and hornet spray…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

During my efforts to eradicate the bug $#!+ from my paint job, I stepped back and looked at my sanded cabinets, and decided that a distressed paint was lookin' pretty damn good, so I shot some poly on it and called it a spray job that Charles would be proud of… Well, maybe…..


----------



## diverlloyd

> Dan, I wish it was as easy as a creepy crawly critter, but these things fly and don t seem to congregate as tight as a church choir. I managed to round several of them [email protected]$+urds up in a 5 gallon bucket and send them into Amityville with some wasp and hornet spray…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I prefer brake and parts cleaner for my bug killing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I prefer brake and parts cleaner for my bug killing.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I prefer a flame thrower….....


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...
> 
> I prefer brake and parts cleaner for my bug killing.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I prefer a flame thrower….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Marty isn't allowed to play with fire!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Brake cleaner + propane torch = flame thrower joy.


----------



## bandit571

$1 at a garage sale, this morning…









5" x 28" saw, that will fit the mitre box I am rehabbing…









Handle needs either repaired, or replaced….giving the saw's plate a good soaking..









Will scrub it down in a bit…looks like it does have an etch….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'll bring the saw up to you in July once I have my weekends back :\


----------



## bandit571

OK. 
Can't use the saw from today's sales…it is for a Goodell-Pratt Co. Mitre Box….

Have the etch all scrubbed down…something about…Toolsmiths….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I eked out a spot for my wood kiln. Have to cut down a few more trees, but mainly clear. It will be 9×13. Now all I have to do is build it, run the electric and fill it full of wood. Maybe next week.


----------



## ssnvet

> I eked out a spot for my wood kiln. Have to cut down a few more trees, but mainly clear. It will be 9×13. Now all I have to do is build it, run the electric and fill it full of wood. Maybe next week.
> - firefighterontheside


Nice. Are you going to plop a dehumidifier in there?


----------



## Gene01

> I eked out a spot for my wood kiln. Have to cut down a few more trees, but mainly clear. It will be 9×13. Now all I have to do is build it, run the electric and fill it full of wood. Maybe next week.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Nice. Are you going to plop a dehumidifier in there?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


And a fan? Concrete floor?


----------



## Gene01

> I eked out a spot for my wood kiln. Have to cut down a few more trees, but mainly clear. It will be 9×13. Now all I have to do is build it, run the electric and fill it full of wood. Maybe next week.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Nice. Are you going to plop a dehumidifier in there?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


And a fan? Concrete floor?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm just going to build it on an insulated subfloor that will be sitting on piers, at least 6, but maybe more. I will airdry lumber first, so I will just use a regular dehumidifier and probably a fan to help circulate air. In the heavily insulated kiln, the dehumidifier should keep it pretty warm in there. In the winter it may not be warm enough. I may just shut 'er down for the winter.


----------



## bandit571

Paint booth?









Letting the sunshine cure the paint…









Swing arm has been detached..









And more parts have been cleaned and oiled up..









May get the Dremel back out, and finish cleaning the weld…









Grinder can only do so much…
Time for an Ice Cream Cone….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's kiln progress so far.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, glass walls, for solar heating?


----------



## mojapitt

Good starting point Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good starting point Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte. An hour before that pic there was solid brush and trees. It hurt me to cut down pine trees and a few dogwood, but progress comes at a price.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I eked out a spot for my wood kiln. Have to cut down a few more trees, but mainly clear. It will be 9×13. Now all I have to do is build it, run the electric and fill it full of wood. Maybe next week.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh sure, rub it in…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey man….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it right to build the kiln before the mill???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No. It's called being prepared.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## Gene01

I think it's Saturday. It's hard to tell, these days.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think it's Saturday. It's hard to tell, these days.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It was Saturday when I went to sleep….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all,

I'm touching up the shellac finish and spraying rattle can lacquer over the finished seat and backrest. I'm hoping to call the finish done today. I'm spraying in the barn and covering with the fuming tent while it dries to avoid dust and pollen.


----------



## Gene01

Anxiously awaiting your leather upholstery experience. You are a braver man than I.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales this morning..meh…

Need to tape things off on the swing arm, and paint the rest. 
Got the Pine deck fitted to the frame..









May try to attach it, later….


----------



## DonBroussard

I am trying a new pattern, possibly for a cutting board or a trivet:










This what it looks like in 1" thick barn cypress:










Obviously, some fine tuning is needed to match the radii. My objective is to have them nest precisely.


----------



## ssnvet

I got a little fish eye on my test spray. Any tips for spraying Shellac with a top feed HF gun?

Pressure?


----------



## CFrye

> This what it looks like in 1" thick barn cypress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My objective is to have them nest precisely.
> 
> - Don Broussard


You do like a challenge! A jig of some kind? For repeatability?


----------



## CFrye

Don, do you have a spindle sander?


----------



## DonBroussard

> Don, do you have a spindle sander?
> 
> - CFrye


I do have a Ridgid spindle sander. I sized the circles to match the 2" spindle but I haven't mounted the spindle yet. Things will be much better once that's done.


----------



## Gene01

Circle jig on a band saw.


----------



## diverlloyd

Tablesaw for the cove then it would be easy to make them in long sticks.


----------



## Festus56

> I got a little fish eye on my test spray. Any tips for spraying Shellac with a top feed HF gun?
> 
> Pressure?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt if my memory is correct in automotive painting fish eye is caused my moisture in the air sometimes. Are you using a water trap? Just an idea as I have never sprayed shellac.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Circle jig on a band saw.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Surprising, I know, but I don't have a band saw.



> Tablesaw for the cove then it would be easy to make them in long sticks.
> 
> - diverlloyd


The cutouts are 1" radius so I don't think I could make them with a cove cut. I do like the idea of making a roll of them and cutting them like cookies from a log.


----------



## CFrye

> Don, do you have a spindle sander?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I do have a Ridgid spindle sander. I sized the circles to match the 2" spindle but I haven't mounted the spindle yet. Things will be much better once that's done.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I can imagine!

Question for the Mill users/owners: I know yard trees are generally bypassed for milling. What other condition(s) would make you say 'No, thanks' to the offer of an already down tree? Asking for a friend


----------



## bandit571

Termites…..

Waiting on paint to dry….


----------



## diverlloyd

Don that small radius should be possible it's all inthe angle the piece gets feed into the blade.

My father in laws annual fish fry is today. 250 crappie filets, 30lbs of frog legs and 40lbs of potatoes that will end up as curly fries and kettle chips. It's going to be a good day. If anyone wants to show up I will pm the address. We expect 150+ people.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't say no to much. I'll cut walnut no matter what. For myself I won't cut anything less than about 10". For paying customers I'll cut whatever they want if possible. Too short is difficult and too narrow is difficult. Something that split or cracked when it fell would be kinda useless.


----------



## mudflap4869

A few days ago we lost power in most of the shop during a storm. I have been trying to find the break in the circuit but am totally stumped at this point. I might have to pop the main at the meter to see if that is the problem, but that takes more energy than I can muster for a bit. A gazillion projects on hold. ( Some for several years now.)

Frog legs sound great. One of the local casinos had them on all you can eat Mondays for a long while. Then they started frying them in the same oil as they fried the fish, (sickening flavor) that was the end of my visits.


----------



## rockusaf

> I think it s Saturday. It s hard to tell, these days.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> It was Saturday when I went to sleep….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Same here. Got one more 12 hour shift tonight and I get 4 off. Hard to find shop time on days off when I'm up all night.

Rock


----------



## Gene01

> Don, do you have a spindle sander?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I do have a Ridgid spindle sander. I sized the circles to match the 2" spindle but I haven't mounted the spindle yet. Things will be much better once that's done.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> I can imagine!
> 
> Question for the Mill users/owners: I know yard trees are generally bypassed for milling. What other condition(s) would make you say 'No, thanks' to the offer of an already down tree? Asking for a friend
> 
> - CFrye


I don't have a mill but, all my hardwood lumber is rough from a mill I trust. Even so, I check it all for metal. I've found nails, fencing and, lead slugs of various calibers. 
I have a buddy south of Tucson with a mill. He absolutely will not mill a log that came from someone's yard.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you for the answers. I will get some more definitive information. I'll let y'all know…


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, fish eye is caused by contamination of some sort, usually silicone. It interferes with the surface tension of the finish, so it doesn't flow out properly. It's pernicious and very little can be done to remove it, if anything. I've never heard of anything. It's been known to penetrate seal coats. But, adding a drop of pure silicone to the spray container seems to solve the problem. It's called "fish eye remover" available at auto supply stores. I know. It's anti-intuitive.

While moisture contamination is possible because of the high humidity and highly volatile solvent, moisture can be hijacked out of the air into the spray stream. Usually moisture contamination has a tell tale white cloudy look to the finish. Two solutions to that situation. One is to heat the spray solution and keep it warm (maybe 100°) and the other is to slow the evaporation of the solvent with retarder. OK. A third. Don't spray on ultra humid days.

I don't use shellac very often because it's a little flaky. Pun intended. Lacquer is so much more durable, stable and predictable. They are equally serviceable. I think of shellac as brush or wipe on which is hard to do with lacquer. Don't get me wrong…shellac has a strong place in woodworking and there is wisdom in antiquity.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ hey all


----------



## mojapitt

Bill and Matt are both watching TV, just yelling at different times


----------



## bandit571

Cleaning up the backyard a bit…

Watching paint dry, part 2…..missed a few spots…Need to find out what grease to use, when I re-assemble the locking parts….Then the cussing can begin….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill and Matt are both watching TV, just yelling at different times
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, it's not going well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think it s Saturday. It s hard to tell, these days.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> It was Saturday when I went to sleep….
> 
> - DIYaholic


It's always Saturday fer Randy…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

I'm at the Thirsty Moose with my daughter Mary and some of my hockey peeps.., needless to say, the crowd is very happy


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think there's some flaws in their game plan


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many goals does Boston have? That's how many flaws are in their game plan.


----------



## ssnvet

The Blues seemed to be off… almost flat footed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

After a while, I couldn't watch.


----------



## mojapitt

> After a while, I couldn't watch.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hard to watch a movie that you know ends bad. Understand


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Looks like the Bruins eked out another one.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale "trophies" from yesterday…$1.50 for the "set" 









Fuller nutdrivers, hollow shaft…5/16, 7/16, 1/2" made in Canada….

Bought a couple DVDs for a quarter a piece, and a COLD, $1 Mountain Dew. Most of the DeGraff Village sales were full of clothes, kitchen stuff….not a whole lot of tools…
Paint is dry, and cleaned up..









For some reason, Stanley added a red trim….I did too









May TRY to assemble the swing arm…this evening….might involved a lot of cussing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to church at a Croatian church in st Louis today. Didn't understand a word. Then they had a picnic which we were invited by a new friend of mine from Croatia. Watched kids play some music on the tambura. It was a good day.


----------



## Gene01

The service may have been undecypherable, but, I'll bet it was a visual extravaganza.


----------



## bandit571

back home…got the gazebo all assembled….was almost done, ran out of bolts. Rural King does NOT sell metric bolts, had to drive over to Lowes….at least they sell metric bolts. Afterwards, Beer, Bratts, and Burgers on the grill….

Kind of worn out, tonight.

Bill: Usually called those as "Sh!thooks"....


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit my rural king has the best selection of metric bolts around. I hate lowes way of bolt organization, I can never find anything without help. Like screw eyes the bad on box in the bolt and screw section that was plated brass. I looked the whole section over including the little drawers. Had to ask if that was all the they had thinking that if one box was there all types and sizes should be there. Nope had to go one isle over to the picture hanging section,then to another isle to the mailbox section. I could see have a couple types in different sections by item that could use them. But all types should be in the boot and screw section.


----------



## Gene01

Ace is the place. Even when I'm not sure what I'm looking for, I can find it at Ace.


----------



## diverlloyd

The ace by me is a bit of a drive. If I really need something and not on Sunday I shop at the local hardware store. They usually have everything rare and odd.


----------



## rhybeka

Monday and back to work. Hoping to get some serious project knocking out done in the next two weeks. Wish me luck! Tonights plan is to cut grass though as long as it's dried out enough. @Bandit I'm following in your footsteps and putting in a gazebo


----------



## DonBroussard

I installed the 2" spindle on the OSS yesterday and tried to fine tune the matching curves. I'm still not happy.










I'm going to make a template and make the outside curves in a router table with a bearing in the straight bit. Just have to figure out a way to safely hold the small pieces in the router table.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta make a trip to the VA clinic in Showlow this morning. Somehow, the system has cut off my medications. Need to get that straightened out pronto. This is the first hiccup in 20 some odd years. Hope it's a easily remedied SNAFU.

Hey, Matt, how's the finish problems working out? About ready to tackle the cushions? Or, have your new job responsibilities put the chair on hold?

Don, the small wooden screw clamps will work for holding those small pieces to rout.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday…about says it all…


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-I hope your SNAFU gets straightened out ASAP. Also, I have a few small wooden screw clamps that I'll press into service. Thanks.

Morning, Bandit.


----------



## DonBroussard

Oh, and one more thing (I watched Columbo last night). Nannette and I are taking a vacation to north Georgia, near Ellijay. We'll be spending time with our son, daughter and our five granddaughters. I will probably be incommunicado for a week or so. Are there any Nubbers in the north Georgia area that wouldn't mind a short visit?


----------



## ssnvet

> Hey, Matt, how s the finish problems working out? About ready to tackle the cushions? Or, have your new job responsibilities put the chair on hold?
> - Gene Howe


I have 2 coats of semi-gloss lacquer on most of the chair. I did get some fish eye in a few places where I put the finish down too heavy, but with the course grain of the white oak, it's not super noticeable. I will probably touch sand the important surfaces and put another coat on, but need to pick up another can.

I anticipated using satin for the final coat, but Mrs. Mainiac likes the semi-gloss better and I think I may as well.

Then it's full steam ahead on the cushions…. at Randy speed :^p


----------



## diverlloyd

Don what about using a hole saw to do the whole thing?


----------



## DonBroussard

DL - I used a hole saw to cut the inside radius and sanded down to 1" radius with the OSS' 2" diameter spindle. The inside radii are okay but the outside radii were cut with a jig saw. I might try cutting the outside with a larger hole saw and sanding as needed to fit. If that doesn't work, I'll go with the template and router table.

Thanks for the advice, y'all!


----------



## diverlloyd

Don it's tough when you are matching I.D.s and O.D of anything.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy all!

Got a phone call from the tool supplier this afternoon. It was bad news. Laguna discontinued the Fusion F3 tablesaw I ordered in January… I opted to take a refund. Now I have to build up my stash, I'm buying a SawStop…the hell with it. It's only another $1800ish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I installed the 2" spindle on the OSS yesterday and tried to fine tune the matching curves. I'm still not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a template and make the outside curves in a router table with a bearing in the straight bit. Just have to figure out a way to safely hold the small pieces in the router table.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Stay with it Don, yer dang near there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Howdy all!
> 
> Got a phone call from the tool supplier this afternoon. It was bad news. Laguna discontinued the Fusion F3 tablesaw I ordered in January… I opted to take a refund. Now I have to build up my stash, I m buying a SawStop…the hell with it. It s only another $1800ish.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Stay with it Mike, yer dang near there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, yer hair looks nice…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I guess the thread about bad customer service from Laguna was well founded! That stinks.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill and Matt are sure quiet


----------



## Mike_in_STL

BLUUUUUEEEESSSSSSSS!!! PLAY GLORIA!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Howdy all!
> 
> Got a phone call from the tool supplier this afternoon. It was bad news. Laguna discontinued the Fusion F3 tablesaw I ordered in January… I opted to take a refund. Now I have to build up my stash, I m buying a SawStop…the hell with it. It s only another $1800ish.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


You will like a SawStop Mike. I love using mine. What a treat after using my 1973 model saw for the last 40 years.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….waiting on the Mountain Dew to kick start the day….


----------



## Gene01

Go Blues!
So, Matt. We can expect to see a finished chair sometime in the next two years? 
VA SNAFU fixed. My VA doc just had to push a button. Problem was, she was out for the last week and, she's the only person who is button pushing certified.


----------



## DanKrager

Don, ivandea.

If you can use a hole saw to cut the convex part, then why not place a roughed out concave (or vice versa) next to it and run the hole saw through the cuts once more to make a perfect match. No sanding would be required. The center drill would have to be removed and the pieces glued or screwed to a back plate. The cutting would have to be done on a drill press then and things clamped down good for a wobble free, slow cut.

An old turner's trick. Glue pieces to a back plate by layering back plate, single ply of newspaper, and pieces on top. When the cut is finished the pieces will pop right off the back plate by splitting the newspaper, which is easily sanded off.

If a "master" piece (full circle) were cut and glued to a back plate permanently, then other full cut circles with roughed out concaves could be clamped in position (even two or three at a time) around the master and several mating concave surfaces cut in one pass. The thinner the hole saw blade, the better.

If that match isn't good enough, see if you have a hole saw and Forstner bit that match up well enough.

Good luck.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Quiet? Only because I'm busier than a one armed paper hanger.

I actually missed the game last night and just now checked to see who won. As I predicted, this is going to be a really close series.

But….. our company was given tics to game 5 in Boston and guess who get's to go?


----------



## ssnvet

> Laguna discontinued the Fusion F3 tablesaw I ordered in January…
> - MikeinSTL


Nice of them to wait 5 months to tell you


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^Exactly^^^

So the heck with it. If I'm going to spend $3k on a cab saw, might as well get the one everyone else raves about. The Powermatics and Jets are the same price, so why not get the extra safety features?

The stink of it is, the Laguna was a perfect fit for my situation. 3HP single phase, built in mobility, and the right price range under 2K. And they dropped the ball.


----------



## bandit571

This thing is now back together…


















Lot of parts that have to go in just so..









Before I can set the arm back in place..









Then decided to add the deck…lots of tiny screws ( 12 !)..needed a drill and a driver..









We getting there…


----------



## DonBroussard

Dan-Sounds like an interesting solution. The kerf would have to be very thin for this to work. I like your plan to do multiples in a stack too. BTW, I don't have drill press either.


----------



## diverlloyd

Don I rethought about the whole cove cutting on the tablesaw 



 and think the whole thing can be done on the tablesaw. You would have to also build a spindle jig for the tablesaw. But I'm not sure on what the tear out would be on the spindle. I'm thinking the coves would be cut first then mounted in the spindle jig and rounded off. Then it would be a long piece to cut pieces off to the thickness,but it would be end grain.
Don thanks for posting that picture, it has made me think up a bunch of interesting cutting board designs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The problem with running the stock across the blade at any other angle than perpendicular to the normal direction of cut is the cove cut is a parabola and not a fixed radius arc. I've played around with this considerably and you can get close but not exact. It would be a good start with very little material left to remove using a spindle sander and dedicated jig. You might need that anyway with the surface finish left by most blades running stock across them.


----------



## mojapitt

Sheetz or WaWa need to sell coffee at the airport.

That being said, the lady ahead of me spent $10.12 for her coffee. Not sure what it was.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho nubbers…

I have to confess that the Netflix series Longmire has taken a lot of time away from my ww projects. 3 more episodes left in season 6 and I'm done. And I'm not starting a new series any time soon.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Everybody seems to be at work….maybe I should get moving? Have 3 jigs to get done…and some metal working to do…


----------



## DonBroussard

> The problem with running the stock across the blade at any other angle than perpendicular to the normal direction of cut is the cove cut is a parabola and not a fixed radius arc. I ve played around with this considerably and you can get close but not exact. It would be a good start with very little material left to remove using a spindle sander and dedicated jig. You might need that anyway with the surface finish left by most blades running stock across them.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That is correct about the parabola. I may yet put DL's suggestion ahead of Dan's and my router template suggestion. The main issues are 1) the length of the arcs for both the convex and concave edges must be identical; and 2) the radii must match exactly. I need to get greater precision in the marking of those edges and expect to fine tune by final sanding.

Thanks again for your creativity!


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt that is one of Whit's favorite series! he wasn't happy with the way it ended, but I'll not spoil it as I don't really remember what he said - only that he wasn't happy XD

Decided on 5×5" bench legs, so there will be a LOT of panel making/laminating/planing in my future as most of the maple stock I brought home is only about 2-3" wide

@Bandit you are doing a fantastic job with that! hopefully it's not been too much a pain :\ I also forgot to bring the puzzles I have for the boss!

I'm working from home - and being a bit more productive as well. I need some more caffeine tho.


----------



## bandit571

Have all 3 jigs done…counting the original he wanted worked over…









Original is in the middle….need to stain the other two….as soon as I find a brush…these all fold down to be packed away…









Metal working after that….needed to drill and tap two flat bars…









My normal "Large" tap wrench is MIA…found an item that works just fine..









6" sweep brace. Small wrench to run each bolt all the way in. Then..









New blade, old hacksaw…cut the "excess" threads off, dress the area up with a grinder…cut the hex heads off, grinder to round things over…









And now the mitre box has a pair of stock holders…still have to cut the dados these two slide in….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Interesting development in my tablesaw drama. Supplier, Beaver Industrial, called me this afternoon while I was at lunch. Kind of a serendipitous situation, and had some options for me. They in conjunction with Laguna, are looking to fulfill the orders that were made for the F3 saw.

I talked it over and was given the info on the saw that Laguna is substituting. I'm a little bit taken aback.









No additional costs to me.

I thought the F3 was a beast…This thing is a monster. 4 HP, 1ph 230 volt. Weighs 500 lbs. It's certainly going to need a mobile base.


----------



## diverlloyd

That saves you money to buy some nice blades and lumber Mike.


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to Lowe's yesterday to replace the main breaker for my shop. *" THEY DON'T MAKE THOSE ANYMORE!* So I bought a new breaker box and 10 breakers. ($139 after veterans discount.) I got home and started to replace the old one. *SHUCKY DARN* was the best words I used. Back to Lowe's for the right breakers today, after cardiac rehab , but to danged whooped out to tackle the job.

I have a torture session at the Muskogee VA hospital at 28:00 tomorrow. Gonna have to huff and puff and try to blow my lungs out of my chest so they can tell me if I can actually breathe.

I canned 15 pints of APPLE-BUTTER yesterday, now I just have to figure out how to dispose of it. ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud do you need my address to send some to me?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Mike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I'm on my way ta help with that electrical panel, don't give all that apple butter away…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the anniversary wishes. We had a nice day, then I left for training.
The weather was almost cooperative, but did cause some issues. Flying back to The Army fort, we had to land at a tiny little town and wait for a storm to pass. The whole town came out to see the chinook. It was very exciting for them to see. Then while we were out at the training site, a storm hit our base at the fort and flooded it. We ended up in hotels for the night. One of the other crews also had to land and wait out storms. They landed at Whiteman AFB and also another spot. The chinook did not fail to be impressive. Note where the flight engineer rode. He wouldn't let us sit there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill and Matt are sure quiet
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've been training all over the state of Missouri this week. Tuesday I flew to Cape Girardeau which is southeast and today to Maryville, which is northwest and almost to Iowa. Training was great. We worked alongside some local search and rescue teams as well as Army. Of course the rides toand from were awesome. No C130 rides though. They are all out of commission with propeller issues. Riding the chinook with the rear ramp down is awesome.
I got to watch the Blues beat Boston on the side of one of our tents. That was awesome too.


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like good times, Bill!

@Mike that's awesome 

@Jim just make sure you don't shock yourself 

@Bandit nice bars!

alright - better get back to my data scrubbing /grumble/


----------



## ssnvet

I've been busy getting knee deep into the MEP contract requirements for the new 120,000 s.f. facility. I'm likely doing the DC and service air design myself, but need to get some support lined up.

If we play our cards right, we can line up rebates from the utility company that may cover a sizable chunk of the capital cost of the air and HVAC systems. Apparently, they get very interested in managing the load on the grid for this size of facility and will help foot the bill for the installation of energy efficient equipment.


----------



## ssnvet

This will (Lord willing) be my view of the game tonight…










Hoping to see some of this action…


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like Bill's going all paramilitary on us…. sans weapons :^o


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

> Looks like Bill s going all paramilitary on us…. sans weapons :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Maybe water cannons?


----------



## ssnvet

let's hope :^)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Not gonna help…We will continue to pound the Bruins. GLORIA!!! WE WANT THE CUP!! LET'S GO BLUES!!!


----------



## bandit571

One yard sale, today…..$5 for a 5" ROS….$2 for a 6" C clamp…..will see what tomorrow's sale bring…


















And..now that I don't need it, at the moment..this comes in the door..









Tap wrench, for the larger sized taps….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> let s hope :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Let's not. Lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice seats Matt. My seat will be my camper couch.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody bought a "Bumbershoot' for the front porch…so..









Drill a BIG hole in the porch rail..









Called an Expansive bit….so the post for the crank up umbrella will fit..









Also chopped a couple dados…









So the stock rests will sit low enough..









And, the other one..









And, even stained three jigs..









So they all match…Busy day, today..


----------



## rhybeka

I think you win the most productive in the shop today Bandit.

I went out and glued up some ply together to start in the clamp holders. Also checked the alignment on the ya fence - its aligned to the right side miter slot. I put the new dado stack on and cut a zci for it, then put the splitter back on for reinstall. Trying to make sure it's on as close to 90 deg. Behind the blade as I can get it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What end were you sitting Matt?


----------



## DIYaholic

> What end were you sitting Matt?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think it was his rear end!!!


----------



## CFrye

> - Mainiac Matt


I saw this picture and wondered 'Why is this guy holding a baby?'


----------



## ssnvet

Big disappointment last night.

This horrendous call (or lack there of) gave the Blues a defacto power play, the advantage of which led immediately to the game winning goal. The fans exploded in rage and I thought for a minute that they were going to take the ice and terminate the game…. 17,000+ really pissed off people is not a comfortable spot to be in the middle of.

This one didn't improve everyone's mood….










as it was ruled no-goal

Pretty exciting game…. My first Bruins game and first time in the Garden. Boston is a big hockey town and the noise level was defining (actually painful at times).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll give you that the tripping should have been called. The one that was ruled no goal was just like one on our side that was close. From watching replays, there was no definitive camera angle that proved that either one crossed the line completely and so they were ruled no goal. All I can say is we have had our share of bad calls that adversely affected game outcome. The worst in my mind was the hand pass that lead straight to a goal for San Jose. It was a great game. The whole game was like watching 60 minutes of the last minute in regulation of a tied game.


----------



## rad457

Appears Hockey is some what like life, Them Bruin's are finding out about Karma !


----------



## Gene01

Geeze guys. It's only a game. That being said….*GO BLUES!!!*


----------



## ssnvet

> What end were you sitting Matt?
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I think it was his rear end!!!
> - DIYaholic


Home …. interpret as you will


----------



## ssnvet

> I'll give you that the tripping should have been called. The one that was ruled no goal was just like one on our side that was close. From watching replays, there was no definitive camera angle that proved that either one crossed the line completely and so they were ruled no goal. All I can say is we have had our share of bad calls that adversely affected game outcome. The worst in my mind was the hand pass that lead straight to a goal for San Jose. It was a great game. The whole game was like watching 60 minutes of the last minute in regulation of a tied game.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I agree 100%. That's why they play a series of 7. All the bad calls average out and the better team should be clear at the end.

My post was an attempt to relay the experience of being there. It was a highly charged up crowd and those two little 'incidents' really drove the crowd into a frenzy.

Yet even so, two guys wearing Blues jerseys were sitting behind me and several folks chatted with them and I didn't see anyone giving them a hard time.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.. "the game is afoot, Watson!" Film @2300

Mr. Bishop is stopping by in a bit, to pick up his jigs.

Barn Sale this morning…an entire Hay Wagon filled with box lots of TOOLS! Bought a few screwdrivers..$3 awaiting pictures…may go back out and shop a few more sales, today and tomorrow..

Did see a Craftsman Direct Drive, 10" cast iron top and wings Tablesaw…$25 ( don't have the room..)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

Lots of missed calls for both teams. I think the NHL is going to have to reevaluate their stance on replays as I feel the zebras have too much control, or lack thereof, via judgement calls. Hockey moves fast, you of all people know that still being able to play.

I can call out on two hands the missed calls for both teams. It's been one heck of a series, and this city is FIRED UP.

I know what I want for Father's Day….I WANT THE CUP!


----------



## ssnvet

> I know what I want for Father s Day….I WANT THE CUP!
> - MikeinSTL


You'll still have some catching up to do.

:^p


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Mid to upper 60s today…bit of a breeze…perfect day to go Barn Sale…



























Spent $10 total….just missed out on a corner brace drill….didn't have room for the "other" drill









Besides…the crank to run it was missing…

Jigs are on their way home…fellow picked them up this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Too many trips up and down the stairs to the Rehab Shop….getting tuckered out….waiting on a coat of red paint to dry…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I envy you getting to be at the game, Matt. Good to hear that the Blues fans at the game were not harassed. I would be ok with some gentle harassing all in good fun though.


----------



## ssnvet

> I envy you getting to be at the game, Matt.
> - firefighterontheside


Home at 1:30, up for work at 5:50. I still haven't recovered. Not the party animal I used to be.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales have been raided, this morning…need a nap…

Gene: He still had that old hand cranked drill press…..upped the price to $30! Still no crank handle…most of the parts try to move….no room for it at my place…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I envy you getting to be at the game, Matt.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Home at 1:30, up for work at 5:50. I still haven't recovered. Not the party animal I used to be.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yeah, that's the bad part.


----------



## ssnvet

Spraying Lacquer on and off today. Should be finished soon

Hauled the ride on lawn mower out from winter storage. Tires have been giving me fits for a couple years so I ordered tubes I found on e-bay. After much frustration I hauled it all over to my favorite shade tree mechanic. Little buggers are just to small and tight to do without a machine.

Experimenting with leather glue and setting up to practice sewing on scraps. Film at 11


----------



## bandit571

$3 for 50' of rubber garden hose?
Box full of enough fancy brass handles to do a kitchen full of cabinets…$5
And.. this hole enlarger for a dollar..









Goes from 3/8" to 1-1/2" diameter…

Have an eggbeater drill all spiffied up..









and..









need a nap…


----------



## mojapitt

Flight home, having a Reese's Blizzard to calm down,

Not that I was really stressed anyway


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is terrible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry again for your loss Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Bill

I wouldn't consider that a successful ad


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction finds today…

$300, with 3 extra blade sets…..









$25… (and don't ask me what it does cuz I'm not sure yet)…..









NEW, classical rail and style bits, classical round over, and classical table edge bits for $50…..









Oh, and a Lincoln 225 welder with all the bells and whistles fer $145…..


----------



## rhybeka

wow Marty! you and Bandit had great hauls today!

just glad to be home again!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good buys there Marty. I need a 735 or something bigger, but I don't have room.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good buys there Marty. I need a 735 or something bigger, but I don't have room.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I can sell ya a 12.5 Delta that ya gotta smack with a hammer to git it to run…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a dewalt and a ridgid…....might as well have a Delta too.


----------



## Gene01

The story of my life. Here it is Sunday and Saturday's stuff isn't done. Forget friday. That's too long ago to worry about.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….way too much walking around yesterday…..legs are hurting, today.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to see a man about a sawmill today….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m going to see a man about a sawmill today….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Speaking of sawmills, how's your RV coming along?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Speaking of sawmills, how s your RV coming along?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'm waiting on the funds….
Need to settle up "the estate"....
That will then provide me with an actual budget….
Budget & towing needs will dictate what I do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Got a new (to me) toy today….



























Needs a little TLC (tediously light cleaning)....
Oh, that and a chainsaw!!!


----------



## ssnvet

All I can say is that it's harder than it looks.


----------



## Gene01

> All I can say is that it's harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yep.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I cut a lot of logs with one of those. It's fun, but a lot of fun.


----------



## ssnvet

I am learning by doing. One of the things I've learned is that your machine is not supposed to look like this…


----------



## rhybeka

Uhh no Matt, it shouldn't. Leather is no joke!

I finished some clamp storage today. Used up some more scraps. Quite happy i've been able to be productive. The splitter on the TS wasn't 90 deg. up and down and once I fixed that, that fixed my binding issue.

Think I've got all but one of the gazebo parts painted so assembly should happen this week as long as it doesn't rain long enough to get it up.


----------



## bandit571

Getting about done with the Mitre Box rehab..









Stock rests have been stowed out of the way…









2 coats of stain….second one to even out the first…









Got all the numbers to shine up, where I can actually read them…









Maybe when the parts arrive,,Tuesday, I can give it a test run….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Randy. A 660 or 880 ought to power that thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Cool Randy. A 660 or 880 ought to power that thing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I know nothing about this mill….
Gotta track down a manual….
It came with a STIHL bar….
That can be replaced….
So I'm open for suggestions!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I don't think this is going to be a boring game


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got the game on….
So as not to offend either Matt or Bill….
I'm pull for either The St. L. Bruins….
Or The Boston Blues….
I really think one of them have a chance!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I don't think this is going to be a boring game
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Not so far. If it weren't for a lame delay of game penalty…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shouldn't be too hard to find a stihl powerhead to fit that bar. Guessing 30".


----------



## DIYaholic

> Shouldn't be too hard to find a stihl powerhead to fit that bar. Guessing 30".
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I haven't looked at it that closely….
Need to inspect & clean things up.
I was told it had a 24" max cut….
Obviously the bar is longer than that.
I just don't want to get an under powered saw!!!


----------



## GaryC

Um…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Well said, Gary….


----------



## bandit571

Begorah…a Randy and a Gary sighting..on the same night?


----------



## ssnvet

Went to bed after the second period with my fingers crossed. Wish I had stayed up now.

I was destined not to sleep, as I awoke to a different kind of Bruin dismantling our bird feeder. Big boy. At least 200 pounder. Had to go out and show him who was boss.


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched the 3rd period highlights…. the boys in blue looked a little tired.

What a series!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, the feeder raider would have made a good rug!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Bandit! we'll be coming through to head to Jen's wedding in two Fridays - I can drop the saw past then?

I didn't watch the game - who won?

time to get back to my data


----------



## bigblockyeti

Randy, I saved a couple of pictures for you when I was at the Dodge dealership.


















This one ton promaster is three years old with ~70K on the odometer if I remember what the service writer said. Transmission is gone because it was toast. I have the same 6 speed auto in my minivan and it's well suited for that, albeit with an annoying shift algorithm. It sounds like whatever you end up with will need to be pretty reliable, especially after what you had to go through with your Ford. After establishing your budget, figure out what size (FRONTAL AREA as well as length) and how heavy of a trailer you want, then choose your tow vehicle to work with that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….pouring down rain here…..yuck.

normal Monday…about says it all…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, the feeder raider would have made a good rug!
> - bigblockyeti


I had my cell phone in one hand and a handgun in the other… and my foot on the front door to make sure the dog didn't push through and complicate the matter. The bear responded like a mopey teenager who couldn't believe that I was such a party pooper and skulked off like I never let him have any fun. Then sneaked back two minutes later thinking that I had moved on. Second time around he just sighed and wondered off.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oh man, I forgot about your dog. That could certainly turn an annoying situation in to a big problem. A rifle would leave the pelt in better condition but not everyone (myself included) has one as readily available as a shotgun ready to go do work.


----------



## ssnvet

Wabbit season? Duck Season? Definitely not bear season :^p

I can just hear my girls squawking if I dispatched Yogi bear in the front yard :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Matt, they couldn't get it done last night. They sure put on a lot of pressure, but none of their shots were findingnthe back of the net, even with the power plays they were given. I gave up when it was 4-1 with 10 minutes left.

Still waiting for a bruin to show up at my place. I'm sure it will happen when it's just cindy and the boys. Cindy is definitely not gun friendly, but she may change her mind if a bear shows up.


----------



## ssnvet

> but she may change her mind if a bear shows up.
> - firefighterontheside


This was my rifle buying strategy/justification back when the kids were little and money was really tight.

Pesky squirrels…. need to get a .22 rifle honey.
Coyotes going to get the cats… gonna have to upgrade to a .30/.30 sweetie pie (I wouldn't want puddy-cat on the menu for dinner)

I've been hoping for a Big Foot siting for a long time… but hey, a 200+ lb. black bear? Hmmm… may need a lever gun in .45-70 :^p

Zombie Apocalypse? (i.e. Hotel Rwanda) A squad box full of ARs or AKs and another full of mags and ammo :^p

As we see every day in the MSM, fear is a powerful marketing strategy :^o


----------



## bigblockyeti

.45-70 is supposedly what Owen was carrying in Jurassic World so I guess it's good enough to take down a dinosaur. I've been wanting a .338 WIN MAG or perhaps a .338 RUM to really reach out and touch something. RUM ammo is a bit more pricey and if dropping cash on a decent rifle I want to be able to put some rounds through it regularly so I can use it accurately when the time comes. Now that I'm in SC I can hunt deer with a rifle which I could not in ohio. Pig huntin' sounds like fun too and they're supposedly in every county with greater presence southeast of me.


----------



## ssnvet

> Now that I m in SC I can hunt deer with a rifle which I could not in ohio.
> - bigblockyeti


I thought "pistol" caliber rifles (lever guns in .357 or .44 mag, etc… ) were Kosher in OH.

Now that you're in SC and can hunt with the big guns, all the dear are little dwarfs… how ironic is that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He was carrying a Marlin 336 which only comes in 30-30 or 35 Remington. I know this because the movie came out at the same time I was shopping around for a 336. That doesn't mean they didn't try to make us believe it was .45-70. I believe it was also a compact version with a shorter barrel. I'm not sure it matters what caliber you use against a dinosaur.

I have .410 pump shotgun for killing little things and scaring off big things. I have a .30-.30 that she don't know I got. The good news is she doesn't know anything about any guns, so she doesn't say anything if I carry it right in front of her. She knows I have a .22 Marlin 60. My 9mm's were bought with her knowledge. I told her I needed a more modern handgun for home defense. She doesn't know one was first made in 1911. The other I told her I needed to get my CC permit.


----------



## ssnvet

> The good news is she doesn't know anything about any guns, so she doesn't say anything if I carry it right in front of her.
> - firefighterontheside


Reminds me of an Alan Parsons has a song that I really like…. Games people play :^)

Bill…. you and I have very similar tastes in firearms…. and since most of them have wooden stocks, that makes this totally on topic :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's right…...wooden stocks and grips = Lumberjocks


----------



## bandit571

All assembled, and ready to go…









Flip a lever, saw drops to make a cut









And…a test cut…









All square…works for me….a BIG THANK, YOU to POA for the needed parts..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pistol calibers might be, but I no longer care. Yes, the deer here are tiny, previously I could drive within 90 minutes and see monsters but they were smart,almost as if they knew when they were in season and what they could be taken with and kept their distance accordingly. A dedicated rifled barrel shotgun with sabot slugs can approach the price of a decent, powerful rifle and good ole' fashioned .300 caliber rounds but won't have nearly the range as the rifle. The deer knew that, I swear they could tell the difference between a pump action shotgun and a bolt action rifle. For a much longer season they can be taken with a bow but regrettably I never pursued that. My wife has no idea what I have and doesn't care as long as it's completely inaccessible to the kids at any and all times and there isn't too much money tied up in them (that last part is awfully subjective).

Can't remember where I read the caliber of the Jurassic rifle but I agree, it might as well be a slingshot


----------



## bandit571

We also have a Black Powder season up here. .50 cal and larger….think Mine' ball rifles that can hit up to a mile away. Mainly Cap & Ball….flintlocks have a problem with the pan going off before the charge in the barrel does…two bangs, deer is gone after the first one…

easiest way to bag a deer around here? drive down about any county road at twilight, with your new car…

They had to care-flight a motorcyclist who had a deer ran across in front of him..on a busy 4 lane highway…last week.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Matt, the feeder raider would have made a good rug!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Or seat cushion covers for a Morris chair. I bet that not too many Morris chair makers cover their chair cushions with an animal pelt harvested from their own property.


----------



## bandit571

Actually cleared off this evening….and cooled way down…

tried out a new taco place for supper, tonight,,,YUM.

Semis are NOT allowed to drive straight through the downtown area…they are supposed to use the Bypass….however, there is always one…...took him 7 city blocks, before he pulled over for the cop chasing him…got to watch the whole thing, waiting on the Fish Burrito to get done…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit it looks AWESOME!

Truck driver sounds none too bright.

all I got done last night was to cut up a sheet of hardboard so it'll now go through my tablesaw for final dimensioning. then comes the fun part of cutting and fitting all of the internal pieces. As easy as these are, they are time consuming. I'll be glad to have these off my plate for a while.


----------



## ssnvet

Is Tuesday gone with the wind? or just getting started? I'm living in a time warp and can't really tell.

I get to work an hour earlier than usual these days as my middle daughter is working on the factory floor for the summer and production hours are 7-3:30. I get the place all to myself and it is quiet with no interruptions…. a great time to catch up on my important work, like posting on LJs

:^)

Here she is gluing up foam trays with hot melt


----------



## Gene01

No shop time today. It's our 48th wedding anniversary. Got big plans. Going out for a lunch of pizza, then an oil change. Gotta pick up some dog food, too. We do it up right, by golly.


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats Gene. That is a milestone to calibrate for sure! You two really know how to party :^p


----------



## Gene01

> You two really know how to party :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well, the oil change just really caps it off. Hope we're not to exhausted afterwards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you get to go home early too Matt?

Congrats Gene! Sounds like my kind of party.


----------



## ssnvet

> Do you get to go home early too Matt?
> - firefighterontheside


No… I'm salary so I have the "privilege" of working uncompensated OT. But my girl does get to log an hour of OT each day, instead of sitting in the cafeteria waiting for me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

HazMat has been called out to someplace…copters from Care-Flight have been flying around….something bad happened here in town?

Mid 60s outside, and not a cloud in the sky…

Wondering what I can get into, today…

Congrats, Gene! Our 47 will be in November this year…


----------



## CFrye

Happy #48 to you and Phyl, Gene! Party like a sloth!


----------



## bandit571

Calling the rehab of the Stanley 358 completed..









Replace the thumbscrews in the tops of the guides, today…









They now thread into the holes in the crossbar…old bolts I think were for a Stanley Plane 









And, they might even fight a Stanley No. 45…along with a couple other bolts that came with the box…


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats on another anniversary, Gene and Phyl!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> all I got done last night was to cut up a sheet of hardboard so it ll now go through my tablesaw for final dimensioning.
> 
> - rhybeka


Sound like you need an Excalibur panel saw… and a bigger shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No shop time today. It s our 48th wedding anniversary. Got big plans. Going out for a lunch of pizza, then an oil change. Gotta pick up some dog food, too. We do it up right, by golly.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yer the King of swing Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, how many millions do ya think this is worth???


----------



## DIYaholic

> bandit, how many millions do ya think this is worth???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's from Indianapolis, Ind….
I ain't heard of much good comin' outta that region!!!


----------



## bandit571

maybe see what it is in Bitcoins?

Got one mitre box rehabbed….starting another tomorrow….Thursday i pick up about 10 Ash boards…..may try to make a new computer desk…with better drawer spaces…Should take…about a month?

Box needs a new deck…









Have a Poplar plank I can use..









This is the "smaller" #2246A Mitre Box from Stanley….more dados to do..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> bandit, how many millions do ya think this is worth???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> It s from Indianapolis, Ind….
> I ain t heard of much good comin outta that region!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I don't even go up there if I can keep from it…..


----------



## Gene01

Lunch was great. Decided to have fish and chips instead of pizza. The trip to the feed store was more expensive than the lunch. The wait on the oil change was going to be too long so we left it there and took the other vehicle to lunch. Went to a movie. John Wick 3. Not our cup of tea. Left in the middle. By then, it was too late to get the car from the shop. Stopped at Subway for take out for supper. So, another trip to town this afternoon to retrieve the car and do some grocery shopping. Don't think I'm up for much more excitement. Next year, we'll probably leave off the dog food.


----------



## DS

Indy cars?
The 500…



> bandit, how many millions do ya think this is worth???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> It s from Indianapolis, Ind….
> I ain t heard of much good comin outta that region!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmmm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene congratulations on 48 years! Today is my 9th anniversary and most days it only seems like my 2nd, some days it seems like my 102nd!


----------



## bandit571

paint is dry, now.









I didn't paint a couple, as they never were painted,,,will dip in the varnish, and hang them up to dry..
Have one of these made by Millers Falls, and sold as a Craftsman…









Not sure what to finish the handle as….red? These have a different way to set the ratchet direction..









You turn that larger knurled sleeve…."on", "lock", "off"....


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Yeti. Hang in there.


----------



## bandit571

LOTS of rain right now…winds up to 40 mph…74 soggy degrees outside…have a second such storm on it's way up here, from Dayton, OH…..going to be a LONG night.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that there's a lot of tension in Bill and Matt's houses.

Game 7 will do that to you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not as much as there was when you typed that. Go Blues!


----------



## firefighterontheside

2-0 after the first period! Go Blues!!!!


----------



## Scott410

Happens way more than you think, some people have no respect for trains and it catches up with them eventually.



> Warning to everybody! Last night, a fellow was walking along a set of railroad tracks….CSX train came along @40-45mph…..you can NOT get out of the way fast enough….do NOT ever walk along or on any railroad tracks.
> 
> They found what was left of him along the tracks….called in by the train crew.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## firefighterontheside

3-0 with 7 minutes to go! Oh boy!


----------



## DIYaholic

My condolences…. Matt!!!

CONGRATULATIONS…. BILL!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cannot believe it. The St. Louis Blues have actually won the Stanley Cup! What a game that was and what a season we had. Congrats to this city and the blues fans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

Next thing you know, Mets will win WS!

Congratulations Bill.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulation, Bill!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never thought the blues would ever be contenders for the cup.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I never thought the blues would ever be contenders for the cup.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, it's not unlike the Portland Trail Blazers. They won the championship once, in 1977, and that's been it. So, sometimes teams come out of nowhere and win it all.


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary, Yeti!
Congratulations, Bill!
Monte, are you home?
Good night, y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am back in Virginia. Lots of things to decide for mom. The brother that passed was the one that was helping her since I left. I will be back there in a couple weeks for her 90th birthday. Finish a few things then.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte be careful with all of that running around!

Congrats Bill!

Alright, time to cancel a meeting.


----------



## Gene01

Way to *GO BLUES! *


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats to all you Blues fans…

Jordan Binnington is amazing…. I hit the hay before the game was over. I sure hope they named him MVP.


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest daughter Mary whipped this little pen & ink out yesterday…

It's an iconic corner cafe' in Paris


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Congrats to all you Blues fans…
> 
> Jordan Binnington is amazing…. I hit the hay before the game was over. I sure hope they named him MVP.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Of course he was amazing, but the Conn Smythe trophy went to Ryan Oreilly. He had 23 points in the playoffs with 8 goals. It was an amazing game. I was a little worried in the first 18 minutes. Blues couldn't pass or control the puck. That all changed in the last 2 minutes of the period when we got 2 goals. After that it was all Blues. Nice clean game with one penalty and that was delay of game. This city is electrified.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks Candy!!


----------



## johnstoneb

Matt
Your daughter has some talent.


----------



## Gene01

> Matt
> Your daughter has some talent.
> 
> - johnstoneb


In spades!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My shirt for the day…...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Today's shirt


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…waiting on a fellow to get his tractor fixed, before I head over to his place for a load of lumber…

Mid 60s today, high winds, rain storms keep moving through.

One yard sale…$3…..small wood level ( 12"?) and an all wood marking gauge…

40+ mph winds going through, right now…


----------



## Gene01

Just finished this prototype. Used scrap BB. The next ones will be mesquite. Learned a few things with this one. Namely, to forget the glasses.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber has been bought..9 planks of 4/4 Ash 1×6 x 8' = $20 total…too wet outside to unload the van…May try a picture in a bit…before it gets unloaded….hate carrying lumber in the rain….


----------



## mojapitt

Need to let everyone know that we're postponing the get together at Charles shop. He continues to have health issues and I think it's better that we give him time to recover. Hopefully we can reschedule later this summer.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber has been bought..9 planks of 4/4 Ash 1×6 x 8' = $20 total…too wet outside to unload the van…May try a picture in a bit…before it gets unloaded….hate carrying lumber in the rain….

marking gauge..









and the 12" level..with steel parts


















and..the load of lumber..









That 2x on top is for a new saw handle…I hope…









Had to cut a few LONG ones down, to fit in the van…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Need to let everyone know that we're postponing the get together at Charles shop. He continues to have health issues and I think it's better that we give him time to recover. Hopefully we can reschedule later this summer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Keep us posted Monte…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I will be in gatlinburg tn at the end of the month if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber has been unloaded from the van….20 sticks…average 5' long….a few were 6-7' long…one 8'. Ash is heavy, got wore making all them trips with the boards into the house….Whew….about….40bf…something about building a new desk for the computer…with better drawers, and a slimmer, better hutch?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte tell Charles we're pulling for him. Wish I could be there.

On another note…it's here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like a nice saw, Mike-glad it worked out for you!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Need to let everyone know that we're postponing the get together at Charles shop. He continues to have health issues and I think it's better that we give him time to recover. Hopefully we can reschedule later this summer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Please give Sir Charles my best and wish him well.

That and don't tell The Home Depot about the cancellation/postponement….
They will ask me to work!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'll do a write up on assembly when I get to it. It arrived earlier than I thought. I was under the assumption it wasn't going to ship until tomorrow. I ordered the all swivel Bora mobile base last night and it shipped today. I was hoping to have everything show up close to the same time.

I've got the 220V to run, breakers are in. I'm going to convert the DC to 220 also and run it off a separate 20 amp circuit. The saw will live on it's own 30 amp circuit, and the rest of the garage is on two 20 120v circuits. I've popped the breaker before when the DC, the window fans and the old table saw was all running simultaneously. Having circuit separation is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear that Charles is not feeling well. Tell him we're thinking of him and wish him the best.


----------



## rhybeka

Found parts for you, Bandit!

Cleaned off the sharpening area tonight and found these along with the saw nuts I knew were there.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, we have spares!

Morning to ya…it is FRIDAY…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ho Nubbers….

I'm confined to the oral surgeon's lobby this morning while my youngest daughter gets her wisdom teeth removed. Fortunately they have WiFi


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, are her teeth exposed or below the gum line? I had mine removed in high school and they were below the gum line. Even doing everything right, I still got dry socket. That is a pain unlike anything I have ever experienced and the only thing that soothed it was clove oil.


----------



## Gene01

The USAF pulled mine. Luckily, no problems. Got a three day pass out of the deal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of USAF. Two C5 Galaxy just flew over in formation. Those were big. Looked like UFOs from far away.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Speaking of USAF. Two C5 Galaxy just flew over in formation. Those were big. Looked like UFOs from far away.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gotta love an aircraft that can do this:


----------



## diverlloyd

Had mine cut out. Took the guy three tries to put me to sleep. The last attempt he stated that I was going out this time as he stuck me with a syringe the size of ones we used on the farm for cattle. He was nice enough to call and check to see if I was still alive the next day. I guess I was his first failed attempt to go to sleep in 20 years. Although I did get to 75ish count backwards from a 100 on the last attempt. I slept most of the next couple days.

I sprayed the drawer fronts with the wrong poly. Grabbed the high gloss and needed to use satin. It turned out looking very good though will have to see what the boss wants to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## Gene01

Wife ordered a Weber grill. Came un assembled. Guess what I'll be doing today. With my mechanical aptitude, it might stretch into tomorrow. The assembly guide is 45 pages! And, that's the English version.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I guess it's not a Weber kettle. That has like 10 parts.
Cindy went to Stlouis to help with the Blues Parade. They are expecting as many as 1 millionpeople. No thanks. Me and the boys will be right here at home. Maybe we will see her on tv.


----------



## Gene01

It's a little 3 burner gas grill. Heck, each leg assembly has 11 parts. It sorta reminds me of an erector set.


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor is cutting down a couple trees…..the old apple tree, and a second "junky" tree….
"logs" from the apple tree? 8-10" diameter…Meh…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy volunteered at Stanley Cup parade this afternoon. My best friend has been helping to run parades in Stl for a long long time and we have done a lot of them with him. I didn't want to go, but she did. Here is an excerpt from her text to me this morning and my reply.


----------



## Gene01

That is chuckle worthy, fer sure.


----------



## bandit571

See if this shows up..









The biggest apples we ever got out of that tree were about tennis ball size…tree used to be about here..









back there between the shed and their barn…


----------



## bandit571

Had a big thunderstorm roll through a bit ago….raised a couple shingles up with the wind….ceiling in the kitchen has a leak….landLord coming up in the morning….and will take a look…...should be entertaining…not.


----------



## mudflap4869

At about 04:15 it sounded as if someone set off a stick of dynamite outside the house. *HOLY MOLY BATMAN!* What little hair I have left stood straight up. Now I am sitting here trying to get my nerbs to settle down so I can go back to bed. Life is a new adventure every few minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Weather and tornado damage all around, can we throw a party or what!!!


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday Marty. Now, hold the noise down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Marty. How will you celebrate?


----------



## bandit571

We having a rain squall going through, right now…again. Grrrrr.

Birthday? I thought he was hatched…..

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is hard at work…..have the rough measurements written down. Need to do a bit of drawing, to get a "Plan" drawn up for the new desk…at least I don't have to get up and walk to do that…

May have to wait a few days…all this rain has the Dungeon Creek running…a bit "steamy" down there…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho everyone….

Taking care #3 went well. After all the years of OCD and germaphobia and anxiety, I never thought I'd see the day when she would drink from a glass I handed her and take pills from my hand to her mouth. A couple weeks back she wanted to try my frozen coffee drink and we shared the straw (and I think she gave me her cold). Who would have thunk it would ever be so.
She was in a lot of pain, but we decided that Celebrex was it for pain med. They EMTs gave her Fentenal when she had her hip injury, and we're not keen on her having it again, as she seemed to like it a little too much. So we didn't even bring it up or fill the script. Please don't rat me out.

Praying for the same miracle for daughter #1 to finally be done with anorexia. Discouraged, but not giving up.

Thinking of my own dad today as it's only been three years since he passed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Marty and happy Father's Day to the rest of you dads.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday Marty….

Please be extra careful around your B-day cake….
That be an awful lot of candle power!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Happy Birthday Marty….
> 
> Please be extra careful around your B-day cake….
> That be an awful lot of candle power!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yeah, might want someone else handle the fire.


----------



## diverlloyd

Add some gas to it make it a fun day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very good idea to avoid opiates. A little pain is a good thing.
Marty…...no fire.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy dad's day to you guys  I spent yesterday with mine - took him to the movies and got ice cream (his favorite thing). A good day was had. Now I'm home alone with the pups and not honestly sure I want to get into anything. Sounds windier than a presidential debate outside. here's hoping the gazebo is still in the same spot we put it up in.

Happy birthday Marty!


----------



## CFrye

Matt, hang in there! 
Happy Bday, Marty!
Happy Father's Day to all!

Just heard from son in California. He is having his lower wisdom teeth extracted/cut out tomorrow. AND one of his pinky toes is now a 'Purpley Toe', broken and buddy taped to its neighbor. OW!

Carry on!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch and double ouch!


----------



## ssnvet

Surprise road trip (1hr each way) to the Wright WW2 museum with Mrs. Mainiac and daughters 2 & 3 (#1 working at Lobster pound). They know I'm a history geek :^)

Here's the first Allied tank to cross the Rhine River into Germany









And here are my Rosie the Riveter wanna-bees


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good pics you Mainiacs!


----------



## Gene01

Neat pictures, Matt. Looks like rosy father's day for you.


----------



## CFrye

Great pics of awesome memories, Matt!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Y'all fer makin' me feel older then I did yesterday. This year fer my birthday I think I'll make me a toolbox, so let's throw a tubafore on the floor and git started…..


----------



## CFrye

> Thanks Y all fer makin me feel older then I did yesterday. This year fer my birthday I think I ll make me a toolbox, so let s throw a tubafore on the floor and git started…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He's plumb offen his rocker!
THIS is whatcha use a Tuba for…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Candy,
Usually it is a tuba-4 contest….
That only be a tuba-1!!!


----------



## CFrye

And Marty said you couldn't count!


----------



## DIYaholic

> And Marty said you couldn t count!
> 
> - CFrye


He knows that I have all my fingers (& toes)....
which enables me to count…
I'm sure he meant was that my opinion doesn't count!!!


----------



## Gene01

> What kind of woodworking is?
> https://lathereview.com/best-wood-lathe
> 
> - James J. Williams


Well, ok then.


----------



## rhybeka

So the cats somehow got to the tiny screws on the puzzle box latches and are now all scattered to the four winds…the screws, not the cats.


----------



## Gene01

Somehow, all this mesquite will become a box to hold a full bottle of Whiskey. Got a ways to go, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a second alarm house fire yesterday. Extreme conditions when I got there. My ladder truck guys did a great job stopping the fire. You can see me a few times in the white polo shirt.
https://fox2now.com/2019/06/16/family-of-11-homeless-after-fire-destroys-home/


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Mike_in_STL

Electrical or accelerant induced? That's a shame, hope their insurance is up to date.


----------



## Gene01

Glad no one was home. 
I saw a white shirt but, if that was you, you've sure changed a lot.


----------



## DanKrager

I thought the same thing, Gene! LOL! You'd have know he was there to notice, I think.

Sad for the family. Nine kids? Then it's up for grabs…most anything could have set that off!

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

While they are interviewing the chief in his white coat, you can see me over his right shoulder. That's as close as I need to be to cameras.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The investigators said they can't rule out that a light fixture on front of garage started the fire.


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor dropped the old Apple tree over the weekend..









One log even landed in my yard..









Any suggestions? 









rest is piled up near his driveway…


----------



## diverlloyd

Saw handles bandit.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, smoke some meat….

On the other hand, this weekend provided for this








Mobile base is en route and should be onsite tomorrow. I may need to lower the top of the outfeed/assembly table but I won't know until the saw is on the base.

4 HP is amazing and that Ridge Carbide blade is something else. Even my wife is impressed with the performance of the saw. I haven't tried the nickel test yet, but I'm pretty sure it'll pass.

I was test cutting some clear 100+ year old, inch thick oak on it in both the cross cut and rip functions and there is no bog at all where my old saw would complain about such a cut. Truly an improvement to my shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Mike. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## Gene01

She's awful pretty, Mike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Glad no one was home.
> I saw a white shirt but, if that was you, you ve sure changed a lot.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Did Gene just call ya old and fat???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, here is the tubafore that built the wall that'll support my toolbox…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks Gene. I can't wait to really begin to make some shtuff with a great level of precision. It's so strange to have so much table space as opposed to the tiny saw I was using.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice looking set up Mike. You're going to love having a solid cabinet saw. Whatchya gonna make with it first?

Bill…. glad to here no one was injured. I think rule #1 for a garage is to not let it become a disorganized collection area for all sorts of crap (bins of batteries to be recycled, fuel cans, oil bottles, oily rags, etc…)


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately Matt, this disorganized garbage storage is probably the normal in a lot of garages.


----------



## Gene01

We only have carports. Can't hide any clutter. But, my shop is a different story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nice looking set up Mike. You re going to love having a solid cabinet saw. Whatchya gonna make with it first?
> 
> Bill…. glad to here no one was injured. I think rule #1 for a garage is to not let it become a disorganized collection area for all sorts of crap (bins of batteries to be recycled, fuel cans, oil bottles, oily rags, etc…)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


You mean like my garage? Um….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Visit to the Lung Doctor in a little bit….then will see what happens…..hope the Dungeon dries out…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the compliments. I made a french cleat for a monitor in my man cave last night. Not because I had to, but because I wanted to play on the table saw. Setup is significantly faster.

I'm ashamed to show pictures of my garage. It used to be somewhat organized, then the renovations came, and Mom passed and I've been accumulating piles of stuff that belonged to her and Dad, and that can't go anywhere because of the renovations… It's a vicious circle.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike it's cleaner then most.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks DL. My goal is to have my wife parking on the far side of the garage by the end of the summer, or at least before the kiddo goes back to school in August.

There is row of "stuff" that doesn't have a home anywhere in the house at the moment that is covered with a canvas tarp. A few tubs that are collecting more stuff. A pile of PT tubafors for the base plates for the recroom reno, a treadmill, still new in the crate, a couple of spanked out Weber gas grills and then the parts and pieces of the wood shop occupying the space in what is actually a pretty spacious garage.

Anybody know where I can find a sorcerer to stop time so I can clean up and finish my projects?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I knew of one Mike, he'd be too busy at my house to help you out. I'm trying to tidy up my shop today so I can use it again. Then there's the garage…..


----------



## ssnvet

I used to have my shop set up in the basement under the house, but lost it each time my MIL moved and we stored or "inherited" piles of her junk.

As I researched and planned my future shop, I read that rule #1 was to not use your shop for storage of anything that wasn't shop related. When I designed an addition to our house some 12 years ago, I made sure the basement under the addition would be 100% mine, and no one else could put their junk in there.

So far it's worked out pretty well, but now I'm expanding into the finished office… but need to find a place for all of that junk…. which is unfortunately, mostly mine :^o


----------



## GaryC

So….what glue do you recommend?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yowsa!! JB weld?


----------



## ssnvet

> Gary


That is what is technically known as a KABOOM!

Usually caused by an obstructed bore (squib round, mud clod, etc…)

Very scary… seen stories of people losing fingers and eyes.

Someone is very lucky.


----------



## bandit571

Either a new barrel ( a little less choke, maybe) or…make it a "Coach Gun" saw the bad end off.

Started to do the Miter saw handle…battery on the camera ran out….









Plate is cleaned up…









handle will get replaced…brass is shined up









Pattern I will use….









may need flippers to work in the shop….even around the saw…









waiting on the battery to charge up….may fire up the scrollsaw?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had this little burl sitting in the shop for a while. Looks like red oak. I'll cut up more tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> As I researched and planned my future shop, I read that rule #1 was to not use your shop for storage of anything that wasn t shop related.
> - Mainiac Matt


Um, define shop related…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, the only update tonight is the tool cabinet will be 32 inches wide with a lower drawer cabinet, a mid drawer cabinet behind the fence of the arm saw, and an upper storage cabinet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This whole makeover is due to the thing (whatever it is) that I purchased in the auction a couple of weeks ago. I feel the need to set it up so I can try it out on this current job that I have put on hold for…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whatever it is? Are you certain it's for woodworking?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Whatever it is? Are you certain it's for woodworking?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Either that or grinding worms fer a night crawler smoothie…..


----------



## bandit571

Would have used the Apple for handles….but it might be a tad green…(and wet..)









I might be able to toss a couple logs over the fence…maybe…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Been away for almost 2 weeks and haven't had time to read all the missed posts. Been in SD helping my sister and nephew getting ready for haying season and spent some time with other sister's family who lost their 17 yr. old grandson in a car wreck. Home for a few days now then will go back to help with the hay cutting, hauling. Looks like a good crop this year.

Looks like everyone has been busy and getting new toys. Will try to keep up with everyone when there is time.

That is a nice saw Mike. Like me after using an old one for years it is a joy to make anything with a new saw.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice saw, Mark!

glad everybody's keeping busy. Shop has stayed locked a few days now. too much going on to get out there. New gazebo is up, lights are up, and I'm about to hang the fan. hoping I can do it without a ladder. SIL's getting married this weekend so even though I have a three day weekend, it'll be spent 2 hrs north of home. yay.


----------



## diverlloyd

My shop had water in it after the rains last night. I may go out and open the door and then turn the fans on.

Mike cars don't go in the garage or so says my cop buddy that told his wife that. She parks in the garage.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….not too bad of a morning….supposed to cloud up ,and rain later, today….and tomorrow…Friday is supposed to be clear and dry..we'll see…









some progress was made….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

DL, we've had vehicles in the garage once in 3 years. I'd like to get her Infiniti under cover more often.

Mobile base is installed

















And it passes the nickel test.









I'm a happy sawdust maker.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Mike! Nice addition to the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Looking good, Mike. As Don said, nice addition.


----------



## CFrye

Woo Hoo! Congrats on the new saw, Mike! 
Welcome home, Mark. So sorry for the loss in the family. 
Jim worked my tail off Friday and Saturday hauling PT lumber and 50lb sacks of concrete. Did not even walk outside the house Sunday. Monday, discovered I'd left both front windows down in the truck…yup, it rained Sunday. T'was a soggy ride to work.


----------



## ssnvet

> Um, define shop related…..
> - boxcarmarty


MIL's furniture? Definitely not shop related.
Kegerator? What would Stumpy's peeps do without our cold ones?


----------



## diverlloyd

Car port mike.


----------



## bandit571

Van payment has been made, food bought, new WIDE shoes bought , plumb worn out…need a nap, now…

Bought a second, 100' cord…so I can trim the hedges with the trimmers…..need a cool day, as I have to cover up everything on me,,,,hedge is 1/2 Sumac….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's funny DL. Our subdivision has a clause that outbuildings have to be attached to the house, therefore not making it an outbuilding… The wife said we'll just build a covered walkway to the new (insert building here).


----------



## bandit571

fasten your Life Preservers…going to be a wild, wet, bumpy night…..2" of rain, in about 5 minutes..coming down in 'sheets"....Noah even had to stop working on that boat of his…..


----------



## bandit571

Half of Bellefontaine is under water….they are calling in several fire department in the area to help with streets that are now rivers…one RR Crossing is under a foot of water…as in 12" above the tops of the rails. Has since stopped at least one train…

Mary Rutan's ER is flooded, and closed….

And, it is still raining….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have the large barge on standby…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit stay safe! we just drove home in a thunderstorm and it wasn't fun. most of the roads here are ponding and 2" deep already. I may be working from home tomorrow! double checked to make sure the sump pump is running.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike try one of these then it's attached


----------



## mudflap4869

The lake is totally over its banks and we are getting storms daily. The street beside our house is now a pretty big creek. Luckily we are about six feet above where the lake can ever reach. But the waters have washed all kinds of debris up onto the hideaways that are near high water level. It is the wettest we have seen in several years.
Trying to work outside is a killer 87 degrees and 95% humidity.


----------



## rockusaf

Got some of that rain down here to Bandit, got home in the morning and had to open the garage door since I didn't feel like swimming to the front door. Went to let the dogs out and they were like, we'll hold it or pee in the house.

Got a line on a 14" Grizzly 30th anniversary bandsaw I'm hoping to take a look at tomorrow. This is the 3rd in the last few months I've tried to buy, the others fell trough so wish me luck.

Rock


----------



## DIYaholic

HAPPY BIRTHDAY…. Monte!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks guys


----------



## bandit571

Happy BDay, Monte !

Things seem to be drying out, around here…..water has washed out a few culverts and bridges….and driveways…

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

getting some sort of Error Message from this site? Hit refresh, message goes away….?


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Monte. Have an enormously fun day.


----------



## bandit571

Took a few screen shots, and a few photos….









County Rd 43…used to have corn fields here..









West of that big hill….used to be a culvert…Tried to turn to the south…









Guess we can't go that way, either….
Screen shots…









South Main St. ....blew the manhole cover off…









Corner of south Main and Spring St….









Spillway at Indian Lake ( this is where the Great Miami River starts…)
Huntsville had a low spot…where you used to go under the railroad overpass….they took out the old bridge..
hmmmm
site still acting up…error 524?


----------



## bandit571

Huntsville..









bad place to park a car?









Ludlow road here in Bellefontaine…









They are back in business at the ER, though…after a clean up…









Twas a wild night, last night…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been a really wet spring, Bandit. Bad news on the flooding. I think flash floods are worse than the rivers coming out of their banks here.

I saw the report for the STL area was only one weekend with out rain the entire season. I guess we'll have to see what the summer brings. Mosquitoes the size of kaiser rolls and humidity and heat enough to kill on the horizon I'm sure.

They say our summer is supposed to be cooler…let's see how that holds out come August.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks bad bandit. Be careful out there.
I got the error message too.
I've been struggling with my jointer since I put new knives in it. I took out and reset the knives twice yesterday. Finally got it working after the second time. I think I had the knives set too deep.

Happy birthday Monte!


----------



## bandit571

Just had another Gulley Washer come through….ain't never going to dry out. Already 10+" ahead of last year's rainfall…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers and Nubbettes…

Busy, busy at work…. lots of meetings going on…. need to prioritize better as some of these are for decisions that are 8 mos. out.

Got a seat of MS Project and am re-acquainting myself with it. Took a class some 20+ years ago and used it quite a bit for a season. Thank goodness for Youtube tutorials.

Happy Birthday Monte. Hope this year is the year you get your new shop up and running :^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Monte!!


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, I mentioned this before for Candy to organize her to do list. I like Freeplane (open source) mind mapping software to organize things. It has a different purpose than a project manager. It's a good way to sort things out, what goes with what, and sequence of things. It's a visual outliner basically, organizing all the stuff projects are made of ready to feed it to the project software. It can accommodate teamwork, links to resources and targets, even various parts of the project.

Microsoft MindJet is the big dollar equivalent.

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

> getting some sort of Error Message from this site? Hit refresh, message goes away….?
> 
> - bandit571


Better then message telling you to go away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I got ya by 1 year and 4 days… so respect yer elders…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, no pics fer the past couple of days, but I've drank alot of beer and thought about it… I think I got a plan…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna sale some stuff at the auction next month if anybody wants to come bid on it…..


----------



## diverlloyd

what cha selling marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> what cha selling marty
> 
> - diverlloyd


This and that, whatcha need???



























I also got hand planes and a Delta fence…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last time I had one of those push around weed eaters it cost me a new window.
Already have 2 planers. What I need is a larger planer. I've been trying to figure out how to fit one. Toying with getting rid of the drum sander. It's nice to have, but I use it so rarely.
I have dozens of planes. Maybe I need to have a sale. Wanna buy anything, Marty?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..

Have a new screen door to install on the back door….to match the one on the front door….IF I can get the thing out of the van….may be working too hard for a FRIDAY….


----------



## Gene01

Doing a tune up on the tow mower. Change all the filters, oil change, new spark plug. And, new blades. Changing.blades is a biotch! Grand kids are coming from Tucson for a week's stay. Probably try out a few new places for trail riding. And, we're going to scrape and refinish the deck. They'll stay busy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty we are wood workers do we really need anything? On that note a router plane or a Stanley no 8 blade.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool day here. Trying to get a little project done but might have to turn the heat on in the shop to get the poly to dry. It is summer in MT. Was snow last evening about 100 miles west of us.


----------



## bandit571

yard sales this morning…









New drill..$2…giving it a soak in PBBlaster….before any restore….
Honey-do project this afternoon…









Replace the beat-up, old wooden screendoor, with an all vinyl one….

Now sitting here, with an ice cold Leinenkugel's original….


----------



## bandit571

Boss bought another porch umbrella today…..$5…..need to replace the "halyard" to open it up….

Unable to get the "doggy-door off the old screendoor….now have to go and buy a new one….and, hope it fits the new screendoor…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Living out side my box tonight. 2 shots of woodford mixed with 2 shots of cherry coke in this years lilly glass.








Then I will work on relaxing the battery in the wife's phone.


----------



## diverlloyd

The battery has been replaced. Would be easier if I owned a jewlers magnifying head set. Them screws be very tiny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was wondering how you were gonna relax the battery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a day I've had at work, but I've hardly been here. Doing some work this morning to get a school bus ready for some training, one of my guys hit a pry bar with a sledge hammer. A shard of metal broke off the pry bar and impaled in his forearm. It was a tiny piece, but it pierced a small artery and caused a steady stream of blood. We controlled the bleeding and I took him to the hospital. We spent 7 hours at the hospital where they tried to remove the shard, but could not. It was on X-ray but could not be found by a surgeon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Autocorrect got me on that one. It was relaxing working on it though. Like playing with a mini erector set.The double stick tape they use on the battery is pretty tough stuff. The machining inside her phone was pretty crappy so it didn't stick well like it did in my phone.


----------



## Gene01

For Bill…


----------



## DanKrager

Why? Because the pole was too dangerous? LOL. I can understand second childhood stuff.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene. Exactly, the fire pole has broken too many ankles. I've yet to actually see a firehouse with a slide though. That still looks dangerous. Other pictures I've seen don't have the slide dead ending onto the floor.


----------



## ssnvet

Does this qualify as woodworking?








i



















What if it involves Cherry and Curly Maple?


----------



## ssnvet

Kids are at the beach with friends, so it was burgers on the grill for the Mrs and me.

Smudge is watching my beer for me.










What a pal.


----------



## bandit571

Landlord stopped by to check on the leaky roof….

A few small scrub tree have been cut down,,,,weeds, mostly….

front hedges have been given a hair cut….was about 1/3 hedge, 1/3 grape ivy (with grapes) and 1/3 Sumac….

Might work on that new screen door a bit…adding a latch to keep it shut…


----------



## bandit571

Right hand is shaking almost too much to do any "detail" work…

switched out the umbrellas….latch is installed on the back screen door….hand issues…can't even hold a drink in the right hand….left hand is fine…


----------



## mudflap4869

Use your left hand for beer drinking and your right for shaking hot sauce on your food. Didn't take me long to figure that out. See how smart I R?
I just came back from Lowe's with a truck load of 2×4 studs etc. Danged old battle axe wants her own shop. If it will get her junk out of mine, I'll danged sure build her one.
Too hot and muggy to try and unload it all at one time.


----------



## ssnvet

Routed foam edges.





































Applied Dacron batting with spray glue.


----------



## bandit571

Had a string of Poison Ivy growing up a corner of the house…about 3-4 vines….HAD….cut them off at their source, then grabbed the vines ( with leather gloves on.) and pulled them all down. Rehabbed axe to chop the vines, and trim a few branches over in the Lilac bush/tree….

have been told I am NOT allowed to mow the yard…in my brand new shoes….sounds like Grandson will get that job….Waiting until AFTER the YardNazi gets done mowing hers, then I'll set my mower a tad lower…

Still getting that damn error 520….Firefox has been running S L O W today, anyway…water in the lines?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> For Bill…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


The thought of Bill on a pole gives me nightmares…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Use your left hand for beer drinking and your right for shaking hot sauce on your food.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I prefer a straw in my beer and hot sauce in my right hand… Since my left hand is still unpredictable…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Had a string of Poison Ivy growing up a corner of the house…about 3-4 vines….HAD….cut them off at their source, then grabbed the vines ( with leather gloves on.) and pulled them all down.
> 
> - bandit571


Ortho makes a good poison ivy killer…..


----------



## ssnvet

> - Gene Howe


Is it standard operating procedure for this firehouse that the firefighters all squeal "Weeeeee!" when the come down the slide to answer a call.

Count the number of cries and you'll know when the truck can roll

:^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure I've ever heard a FF say weeeeeee.


----------



## mojapitt

Weeeeeeeee like this?


----------



## firefighterontheside

They better not weeee like that at my firehouse.


----------



## ssnvet

> They better not weeee like that at my firehouse.
> - firefighterontheside


Party Pooper!
:^p


----------



## DIYaholic

> They better not weeee like that at my firehouse.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Would you prefer that they "wee-wee"???


----------



## bandit571

Rusty old $2 brace has been cleaned up..the "before", and..









The "after"...got all the frozen parts un-stuck,and working….even holds a drill bit..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bad times around here. One of my best friends is dying from cancer and going on hospice. He used to work here at the FD. That was the news yesterday. Today, one of my friends who was on the FD a long time ago, but went on to be a police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty. We all played on the same hockey team.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - Sorry to hear about your friend, firefighter and police officer's end-of-watch. So sad.


----------



## Gene01

Wow. So sorry to hear, Bill. Some tough times for you and those men's families. So sad.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad news Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

So sorry….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear Bill…..


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. that really, really sucks. Must be pretty near overwhelming. Hope you can find opportunities to encourage and support both your sick friend and the family of your fallen brother.

This culture of violence against the police has got to stop.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh man! There was a horrible accident over the weekend not far from where I work in which a 3/4 ton pick up towing a trailer (that was apparently too big for the truck) jack-knifed and took out a group of bikers (guys from a Marine Corps vet club and their wives) riding in formation. 7 dead at the scene! Multiple more in the hospital. Crushed bikes and gore everywhere.

I just walked across the lot into our main office 5 minutes ago and came across a guy from our 2nd shift in the foam shop walking around the lot and not looking well at all. I stopped to say "hey buddy, you look like your lost, is everything OK".

His older brother was one of the men killed. He had volunteered for an OT shift on Saturday and came in to apologize for not showing up. I took his hand and told him I was so sorry… but am at a loss for words.


----------



## mojapitt

Saw that on the news Matt, very sad


----------



## ssnvet

Talk about a close call….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Matt, I saw the story about that. Couldn't find much info. It's amazing how the same swerve or vehicle that runs off the road can be so different in outcome. I see it all the time where someone runs off the road and hits nothing. No harm no foul, but put a group of bikers in the way. Such a different outcome. Last week we had a woman in a pick up truck lose control at 65 mph, cross the median of a divided highway and come to rest facing the wrong direction and on the opposite side of the opposing lanes. She hit nothing and no one. We blocked the road so she could get turned around and go on her merry way. How different that could have been.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for your concerns for me and my brothers and their families. It is a hard pill to swallow all at one time.


----------



## bandit571

That 520 error is getting to be a royal PITA…..3 tries to post on the rehab tool thread….could not get past the damn error screen…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm seeing it too on occasion - or an error message but the page then loads. it's weird.

@Bill  *hugs*

Very busy weekend. SIL got married, visited a friend in ICU, and made it home about 5 last night. still tired but tried finishing the latch on my puzzle box. need another shim but it's almost there


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill hopefully my pickup never has that problem!

I should have taken today off. I feel so beat from the weekend still and have lots to catch up on


----------



## bandit571

yep, leave the site for a few hours..and it "loads" everything I was trying to load….seems to be worse when any pictures are involved….

Just words…it is still a slow loader….


----------



## ssnvet

I too am getting the error 520 message about half of the time when loading pics or just surfing the site these past few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep


----------



## ssnvet

Progress.,,


----------



## ssnvet

Our Lobster Pound rock star brought us home quite the feast! This girl sure knows her crustaceans.










That's just how we roll :^)


----------



## bandit571

try this again..from this..









To this…









Waiting on the stain to dry…then a coat of varnish…

(4 times, Error 520…)


----------



## CFrye

That error thing is aggravating, Bandit. Handle looks great! Or is it a tote…?
Good progress, Matt! And celebrating with lobster dinner? Winner winner chicken dinner! No, wait, its lobster dinner…
Has anyone seen my glasses? I had them when I drove home from work last night…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Has anyone seen my glasses? I had them when I drove home from work last night…
> 
> - CFrye


Did you check the top of your head…..?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy and I went to have one last visit with my buddy. It turned out really nice, because several other firehouse buddies were there at the same time. Steve was unresponsive, but we had fun telling stories about old times with Steve. He passed away just 10 minutes after we left.


----------



## CFrye

One last good memory with your buddy, Bill. Hope it helps ease the pain a bit.


----------



## rockusaf

Condolences Bill, but I'm sure he knew you were there.

Rock


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for the loss of your friend Bill. God's grace is deeper and wider than we'll ever know in this life. Your friend has moved on to the other side and what we only perceive vaguely, is now his reality.


----------



## rhybeka

What Matt said.

here's hoping I can get to the shop this weekend…could use some stress relief.


----------



## Gene01

Got the deck refinished. With the two grand kids help, we got two coats of Sikkens on in about 3 hours. Not bad for 650 SQFT. Looks good for another few years. I
Gotta go do some insurance business today and, take the kids to lunch and, probably visit a couple rock shops. Kids are into rocks. Saturday, Phyllis will take them back to Tucson. The other son and wife, also in Tucson, needs her to baby sit the newest grandkid for 18 days. Son works days, his wife, a flight attendant, is scheduled to fly for several overnight trips. Looks like the old man will be batching it for a while. Oh well. Got plenty of mesquite to play with.


----------



## Gene01

Got the deck refinished. With the two grand kids help, we got two coats of Sikkens on in about 3 hours. Not bad for 650 SQFT. Looks good for another few years. I
Gotta go do some insurance business today and, take the kids to lunch and, probably visit a couple rock shops. Kids are into rocks. Saturday, Phyllis will take them back to Tucson. The other son and wife, also in Tucson, needs her to baby sit the newest grandkid for 18 days. Son works days, his wife, a flight attendant, is scheduled to fly for several overnight trips. Looks like the old man will be batching it for a while. Oh well. Got plenty of mesquite to play with.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here so far. Had a good rain last evening. About a quarter inch in 10 minutes.

Sorry to hear Bill. Condolences to all!! Sometimes life just don't seem fair at all.

Chair is looking good Matt. Sit a spell and enjoy it. You have earned it!!

Working on a 36" x 12" mural type engraving. Lots of fun as the laser will only do about 14" at once. About 8 hrs. so far and 2 or 3 to go.


----------



## mudflap4869

The lake came up another 2 ft overnight. It already had some of the streets closed in Grove, Ok. One our favorite restaurants completely flooded with several ft of flood water. Water is well over-top of the dam. Worst flooding since 1990.
Guys are digging up the electric cable to the shop and have found one break in it so far. $50 an hour to dig it up, then I have to buy a new cable to replace it. Now they need to dig 6 holes so I can set posts for the new storage building. *Hey! It's only money!* But somebody cut down my tree and ground the stump.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, how do you keep things aligned?


----------



## bandit571

tried a fix…..seems that when we turn off the bathroom overhead light….it becomes a "night light".....thinking there may have been a "leak" in the switch…replaced it with a new one…...still have the night light. Grrr…most of the existing ( in the walls) wiring has that old cloth covering…2 wires, no ground. back to the drawing board….

front passenger side turn signal bulb needed replaced…..was trying to remove the entire lens assembly (fat hands)...when it looked like the bumper would have to come off…( to change a bulb?) snuck my hand through and just took the socket out….new bulb in place…let grandson (smaller hands) put the socket back in place….

Ran the weedeater around. Tried to use the weedsprayer ( yard sale find) would not seal enough to spray anything….tossed the dang thing…after walking around, dribbling weed killer where is was needed…let grandson do the mowing.

weather has been perfect all day. Visit with the Lung doctor…had to get X-rays…..could not get the finger poked..their office got flooded last week….may try later this week. Ear doctor visit tomorrow…issues with the area behind where the right ear USED to be…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Guys are digging up the electric cable to the shop and have found one break in it so far. $50 an hour to dig it up, then I have to buy a new cable to replace it. Now they need to dig 6 holes so I can set posts for the new storage building. *Hey! It s only money!* But somebody cut down my tree and ground the stump.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Hell Jim, I woulda done it fer $49.50…..
and a jar of butter…..


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, how do you keep things aligned?
> 
> - Gene Howe


A lot of luck and a bunch of measuring. I do a line up test burn on thin plywood to make sure I measured right. This on a tambour door so has lines to help line up. About 11 hrs. of work so far and several times re-setting the laser. Mainly just to see if it could be done. This is the roll up door to keep my leather bench tools from collecting so much sawdust.


----------



## Gene01

That is AMAZING work, Mark. The time was well spent. Bet you learned a lot of tricks.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Gene. I did learn a few things and the laser showed me that if I forget one little thing it will get me. Luckily I was able to keep from being a disaster twice. Still have a couple more little things to add tomorrow before it gets some finish.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Going under the knife - well more like blow torch today. A bit nervous but it's nothing horribly invasive or life threatening so hopefully that means low risk. Leaving for the surgery center soon. Woohoo! Have fun today or fake it til you make it!


----------



## mojapitt

Impressive work Mark


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Mark…. looks great!

Beka…. hope all goes well.


----------



## bandit571

Try this picture thingy, again….we have plan..









For the computer desk….









After the main desk is done…then the "Hutch" can be built to suit….









Now, to see how long this takes to "post", today…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mark, I might use your picture to justify a laser to my wife.

She's been working on this the last couple of nights.









I sprayed it with poly last night, drilled the holes and put the rope on it this morning. Delivery is this evening.

Best Wishes Beka on your blow torching!


----------



## DanKrager

Mark, that roll top tool case is fascinating. I hemmed and hawed about doing that on my "new" tills, but for space limitations chose not to. I have to rebuild or add to the till collection, and just might opt for it this time. Did you roll the top or let it slip down the back?

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

OK… now I want a laser…. but I also want a walking foot sewing machine….

So many tools, such little time.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments folks. Still not done. Adding more today. Hope to get it ready for finish soon. Total will be 48" wide and 14" high picture area. Up to 15 hrs burn time already.

Dan I made my own roller in a box on top. Seems to work good so far but has not been together long enough to give it a good test.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the E.N.T. Doctor…..I have an infection where the inner ear USED to be…..drops for the next 2 weeks, and back to see him again…..then we'll see how he wants to fix things up…


----------



## CFrye

Nice tambor, Mark! and the burning is pretty sweet, too. How hard/easy is the larger section to roll up? 
Beka, is the fire out? I think Marty is hiding until then. Hope all went well!
Cute sign, Mike! Hand painted? Does it match their RV?
Looking good, Bandit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Finally got the door done and stained. Just over 15 hrs. burning time and 5 or 6 hrs. in setup and design time. Total door area is 48" wide and 30" high. Ready for some finish tomorrow and put it all together for the last time I hope. Photography skills are not my thing but it does look good in person. Actually looks like real clouds over the mountains. I am happy with it and it will keep the dust off all my leather tools as intended.

Candy it rolls up easy and lowers even better. Need to make a brake to be sure it stays up. Just the weight of the door will pull it down if it is not all the way to the top.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Candy, yes ma'am, that is all hand painted. She's a real artist, and the RV is her rendition of the real thing, based off of pictures provided. I think she really nailed it.

Mark, it looks great!


----------



## CFrye

Mark and Mike, thanks for the answered questions/question answers!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Gene01

Mike, your wife is seriously talented. That's a great sign.

Mark, that tambour door construction is awesome. And, once again, the burn is amazing. I've built a few tambour doors but, no two piece ones. And, never one that rolled up like yours. That took some heavy duty thinking.


----------



## bandit571

One yard sale this morning…spent a whopping $0.50….....
Irwin No. 900 screw starter, wood handled
Stanley No. 65-323 , #3 phillips..completes a set…

wasn't much else…


----------



## bandit571

It would seem the Irwin was "Gold Plated"...









A few sellers on the FeeBay want over $40 for one of these….The Stanley screwdriver..









Was around $11 on the bay…..I paid fifty cents for both….hmmm..


----------



## bandit571

Ok….back into the "Work Clothes"....time to start cutting a few boards down to size…..as soon as I figure out WHAT sizes they need to be…

Stay tuned to this "Bat Channel"....


----------



## bandit571

Taking a Gatorade break….even with the shop fan on "HIGH" I am still soaked…busy 2 hours..


----------



## diverlloyd

My view from the cabin(woodworking?) ,watching a storm roll over the mountains.


----------



## rhybeka

Hi All!

@Candy yeah - fire is out. I went in for an ablation and everything was textbook. I was out of surgery by 8:30 and home by 9:30. I slept most of the afternoon, up at 4:40 so I could hopefully sleep through the night. That was successful. So far so good at least  Still hotter than hades here but I'm sure you are all like that. going to grab pizza for dinner then who knows?


----------



## bandit571

Been Busy, Busy, Busy….this afternoon…









That WAS a clean floor, this morning….









6 stiles, 15 rails, 30 tenons….lost track of all the grooves…4 hours, so far..


----------



## rhybeka

think its time for a nap!


----------



## bandit571

game was a-foot again, this morning…..$3 for a LARGE chisel, and an all-metal Stanley square…film at 2300…
89 sunny degrees outside…be a good day to hide down in the shop…


----------



## bandit571

photos, or it didn't happen?
Before..









Square is a Stanley SW 8" all metal…









Chisel? TBD…









Been rather beat up…









Might be a 3/4" wide framer chisel?


----------



## bandit571

Inhaling a gatorade, right now…got in a bit of shop time….

Missed all the excitement…3 dogs from our house, went ******************** hunting on the back porch…end of the raccoon…


----------



## bandit571

Took a while..









One done, and a stack to do..









Might take a while…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

4 pc Stanley No. 60 set of chisels…was about it, for this morning's rust hunt…


----------



## Gene01

Wife taking grandkids home to Tucson in a few minutes. She'll remain to babysit other son's 16 month old daughter. She'll be gone for 18 days. Left me a long list of things to do, like water her plants, go shopping, sweep the patios, feed her birds….I do that anyway… dust and clean the house, etc. Geeze…I might get a little shop time.


----------



## bandit571

Chisels from this morning's rust hunt…before the clean up..



























5/8", 1-1/4", 1-1/4", 1-1/2".....


----------



## mudflap4869

We got one post out of six set, then run 120 ft of 8/3 wire to the shop. Worked on joist hangers for the new shed. With candy's constant " better ideas", that darn thing is costing me a mint. With the humidity in the 80s and the temps in the 90s, we are both totally soggy. Came in to the air conditioned house and dang near died of joy. If we work at it hard we should have power back in the shop by tomorrow evening. She works in an temp controlled ER, and I suffered a heat problem a few years ago, so neither one of us can work in the heat for very long at a time. Both of us being lazy lard arses don't help much either. OK! Pity party is over so I'll just go to my corner by myself and pout


----------



## firefighterontheside

We said goodbye to Steve today with a nice service.
Tomorrow and Monday will be for Mike.


----------



## CFrye

((((Bill and all the families))))


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers for the families Bill


----------



## mojapitt

My mother on her 90th birthday with 4 remaining sons


----------



## bandit571

Got the other 11 panels all jointed so they matched each other…









made a pile of shavings, too….









And was feeling pretty good…until I laid the #1 panel on top of the others..









Only to find out, it was a bit wider than the others…oooops…rework!









Almost there…was finally able to get it to match the rest, AND fit into the grooves..









And then just closed up the shop…back is hurting, now


----------



## Festus56

Good picture Monte. A great family there!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I will be heading back to SD to help with haying in the morning. Shop will be closed for awhile. They are short handed and a good hay crop so can use the help. Will try to keep up with the posts when I have time.


----------



## bandit571

Observed over the weekend…..someone parked their CONVERTIBLE (rag-top car) at Wall E World…when they got out and were walking towards the store…you could hear the "beep-beep" from the key fob locking the doors….not an issue? Might be, since the top was….down.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Boss is "Puppy-sitting", today.

may go hide in the shop, today…..


----------



## Gene01

Good looking family, Monte. Looks like at least three of you boys inherited the same hair style.


----------



## mudflap4869

Got the power cable run and hooked up. Still no @#^^&%$ power. To damned hot to ^)+^ with it any more, so we will be calling an electrician in, to tell us how stupid we are. I still have 5 posts to set before I can frame up the floor for the new storage/she shed. Lots of *fun in the sun* around here. 68% wet and 96 degrees hot.


----------



## bandit571

Clean up, Aisle No.1…









Running low on Gatorade, too…









Dry fit attempted…









got 1/2 of the 12 panels done…









debating on a second shift, later this evening….too hot right now 88 degrees outside…no sign of any rain..sent it all to the south of here..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey guys/gals!


----------



## diverlloyd

Hey Stumpy.

Just got back from gattlingburg ate at the worst steak house I have ever been to. Had a "1lb" T-bone steak it was 1/4" thick and over cooked.I've had better at Waffle House ,place was called the Alamo it will never be forgotten as the worst place ever. Not to mention over priced ($28) .My trip to smokey mountain knife works was also a bust. The knife I wanted a spare of is no longer made and the case knife I have been looking for they didn't have.


----------



## bandit571

Well, look what the cat dragged in…..and if you will notice, the raised panels I am doing are about like a video Sir Stumpy put out a long time ago…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Hey Stumpy.
> 
> Just got back from gattlingburg ate at the worst steak house I have ever been to…
> 
> - diverlloyd


That sucks! I love a good steak, and I have been bitterly disappointed many times! I am often surprised how little price relates to quality in a steak house. I eat a lot of steak when I travel (it's actually a reasonably healthy option compared to burgers, etc.). And sponsors usually pay, so I get to try some expensive places. But I swear the filet mignon at a local chain in Michigan called Lucky's is the best I have ever had, at a THIRD of the price of some of the fancy places. Which makes me wonder, why is steak so expensive?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Well, look what the cat dragged in…..and if you will notice, the raised panels I am doing are about like a video Sir Stumpy put out a long time ago…..
> 
> - bandit571


Yes, that video was a looooooong time ago!

Hand cut raised panels have a certain charm, I think. I have a Shaker chest of drawers from the 1840's with raised panel sides that are obviously hand made with a jack plane (the raised portion is on the inside where it's hidden.) These are roughly made for that reason, but the form left by a plane is so different from router/shaper made panels.


----------



## mudflap4869

After it cooled off about 10 degrees we went back out to try and figure out the reason we weren't getting power to the shop. The breaker box on the pole is *KAPUT*, so I will be at Lowe's tomorrow buying a new one. *&#@!%*, I can't save a penny for my girlfriends and our kids.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy, if you're in or around Cleveland, try the filet (or any steak for that matter) at Don's pomeroy house in Strongsville. The chef there knows his meat & nails it every time!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do all my steaks out on the back porch, that way I know it's a good one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, did ya stick yer tongue on that breaker to see if it's bad???


----------



## diverlloyd

The steak house down the road from me is very good. 4 out of the 5 best steaks I have ever eaten have been there. Their sirloin is as tender if not more tender then most places filet. Those top 4 have been fork tender and just fell apart with just using the fork.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## rhybeka

> We got one post out of six set, then run 120 ft of 8/3 wire to the shop. Worked on joist hangers for the new shed. With candy s constant " better ideas", that darn thing is costing me a mint. With the humidity in the 80s and the temps in the 90s, we are both totally soggy. Came in to the air conditioned house and dang near died of joy. If we work at it hard we should have power back in the shop by tomorrow evening. She works in an temp controlled ER, and I suffered a heat problem a few years ago, so neither one of us can work in the heat for very long at a time. Both of us being lazy lard arses don t help much either. OK! Pity party is over so I ll just go to my corner by myself and pout
> 
> - mudflap4869


I'm with you both - I work in an A/C office building, and my shop was hitting 90 - 100 this past weekend. Our temps are a tad lower than yours. I bought a small A/C unit at lowes two weekends ago that will help. I just have to get it installed. at least if it can knock it back down to 80 I'd be grateful.


----------



## bandit571

Monday..have errands to run….may or may not get any shop time in….

Wouldn't think I would NEED an A/C unit in a basement shop…...but, the Shop Fan just isn't enough…


----------



## rhybeka

wait - we had a Stumpy sighting??

Morning Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

I like steaks an inch thick, seared on the outside and cool inside. A crispy baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And, a good single malt. Then, I'm set. Well, maybe hot cherry cobbler ala mode for later.

I was raised in so. IL. Very familiar with those days of 96° and 96%. And, we didn't have AC. Today, on the mesa, its 75° and 18%. But, tomorrow we'll see 94°. The shop is well insulated. It stays comfortable till around 15:00. By then, its time for a nap, anyway.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Who's that guy with the nubs???

Hey Stumpy, thanks for the recommendation on the Ridge Carbide blades. The TS2000 combo blade is light years ahead of the blades I have used in the past. It, combined with my new saw, is just a joy to work with.

Bandit, you a truly a renaissance man doing that work with hand tools. I'm always impressed with what you churn out.

Monte, good looking pictures there. Enjoy that time with your Mom. I'll never be able to take a picture like that.

I'm with Mudflap on the heat and humidity, I can't get enough air moving in the shop/garage to make it comfortable but there is work to do and a beast of a table saw to do it on. I've spent a few evenings in the shop running power myself. It's not hard work but I'm soaked afterwards anyway.

Welcome to Summer…now cancel the humidity please.


----------



## ssnvet

Wicked intense thunder storms and heavy rain most of the weekend.

Of course, now that it's Monday, we have a beautiful day.

Forecast is for mid 80s the rest of the week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I like steaks an inch thick, seared on the outside and cool inside. A crispy baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And, a good single malt. Then, I m set. Well, maybe hot cherry cobbler ala mode for later.
> - Gene Howe


Sounds the same as Ron Swanson's favorite meal, BTW, do you really, really like bacon and eggs?


----------



## bandit571

bandit isn't doing too well in all this heat….taking a day off from the shop…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Hey Stumpy, thanks for the recommendation on the Ridge Carbide blades. The TS2000 combo blade is light years ahead of the blades I have used in the past. It, combined with my new saw, is just a joy to work with.
> - MikeinSTL


Yes, their blades are great. And the family that owns the company is really nice and down to earth. The owner still does all the woodworking shows, standing in the booth talking to customers.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, I bought something the other day. Not sure if I can hide it from my wife, though. It's sort of big…


----------



## Gene01

> I like steaks an inch thick, seared on the outside and cool inside. A crispy baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And, a good single malt. Then, I m set. Well, maybe hot cherry cobbler ala mode for later.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Sounds the same as Ron Swanson s favorite meal, BTW, do you really, really like bacon and eggs?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I do. Especially with pancakes. BTW, who is Ron Swanson? I don't get out much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today, my buddy Mike, was laid to rest. What an impressive funeral. About 2,000 people at the St. Louis Cathedral.
It was hot out at the grave site, but humbling to be one of and see all of the first responders together to salute a great man.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope to be able to contribute to the banter again. Just haven't felt like it for a while.


----------



## diverlloyd

What did you buy stumpy?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> What did you buy stumpy?
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow! Does this mean you're moving your shop?


----------



## bandit571

Too hot in the shop today…Monday anyway…took the day off.

Stumpy now a slum lord?.....When is the Bingo Games? Stumpy Nubs' National Headquarter's & Pool Hall….

Tried to chop ONE mortise this morning…..even with the shop fan on high…got it done, decided that was enough for today…I did get a rail's tenon to fit, BTW. 3 different chisels, to chop one hole? This might take a while?


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, you bought an intersection!? How much of a toll are you gonna charge to drive thru it?
Got a voice mail from the repair man about the van. It's ready. I've spent as much in repairs in the last two months as I did to buy it 4 years ago! That's gotta stop! 
Jim promised he would NOT go out into the heat to work on the shop electrical problem until at least 7 pm. There is no shade at all by the power pole where he's replacing the breaker box. I spoke with him at 5-ish. He sounded out of breath.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, you bought an intersection!? How much of a toll are you gonna charge to drive thru it?
> 
> - CFrye


Not the intersection, but the building does come with a post office which will now be paying me rent.










Being the landlord for the Post Office is a sweet deal. For once, the government will be writing ME checks. And I believe I am technically entitled to call myself "Lord of the Mail."


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Wow! Does this mean you're moving your shop?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, I bought the whole building, but I'm moving into the half of the building not occupied by the post office. I thought of kicking them out so I could have all 5500 sq ft. But the town wouldn't take kindly to me shutting down a post office 

So, I'll let them pay me rent and complain about the noise I make in the other half.

My shop space will be more than 6 times my current shop size- 2800 sq ft. It'll be nice to have central air! I think I'll leave in the carpet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I like steaks an inch thick, seared on the outside and cool inside. A crispy baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And, a good single malt. Then, I m set. Well, maybe hot cherry cobbler ala mode for later.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I ain't mad at ya…..


----------



## bandit571

3 chisels..









To dig a hole…









To fit a tenon…









While the shop fan works…









Clamped four rails down to the bench…









With the idea of chopping all the mortises at once…for the two sides of the drawer unit….may try a glue-up, later this week of one side panel….while I raise a few more panels…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy owns a post office, damn, I've been ta 3 world fairs and an ostrich rodeo and ain't never seen nothin' like that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks huge. Will folks be able to watch thru the windows? Looks like a nice blank slate. When we bought Cindy's office building, I had to do a ton of work, but it was worth it. We have some extra room and would like a renter, but it has to be the right situation. There's only one bathroom.


----------



## bandit571

need to start saving me pennies…1st weekend in August will be the World's Longest Yard Sale….

Then West Liberty, OH's Tractor Fest, on Labor Day weekend….need better walking shoes..


----------



## bandit571

> That looks huge. Will folks be able to watch thru the windows?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


And probably charge admission for the bench seats outside the windows….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> That looks huge. Will folks be able to watch thru the windows? Looks like a nice blank slate. When we bought Cindy's office building, I had to do a ton of work, but it was worth it. We have some extra room and would like a renter, but it has to be the right situation. There's only one bathroom.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's move-in ready if I was running a retail store. But it will takes some modifications to make a shop. It has an office,small store room and bathroom in the back. Needs another store room for wood and tools, a finishing room and 240v outlets. Plus more lighting for filming. And I have to sound proof all the walls. It'll take a couple months to get ready, I expect.

No live visitors, I'm afraid. I'd rather people not know about the camera equipment, etc we have in there


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe I'll host a get-together down the road when I get everything set up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There ya go. I'd like a trip to Michigan.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in…..


----------



## Gene01

> I like steaks an inch thick, seared on the outside and cool inside. A crispy baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And, a good single malt. Then, I m set. Well, maybe hot cherry cobbler ala mode for later.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I ain t mad at ya…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Whew. I'm relived. Though, I'd rather have a glass of Martyville squeezins any time.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy, The only time rent is good is when you're collecting it. Looks like you made a nice pick. The cleaning folks might not be too keen on the sawdust in the carpet.


----------



## bandit571

Get up early, and see how the shop is…..may hide out down there…

Honda Shutdown is happening around here….look out!


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy… nice building. Happy to see your enterprise is growing.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, your new digs look awesome. Is the wall twixt you and the PO solid to the roof? That drop ceiling might hold some surprises.


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest, Mary, has segwayed to the second half of her summer plans. She left the Lobster pound and is at camp counselor training this week… the rest of the summer will be at camp. Pay is lousy… but it's a beautiful place.

Here's a sample of what she's doing with her down time…


----------



## Gene01

She's good, Matt. But, you knew that, right?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, your new digs look awesome. Is the wall twixt you and the PO solid to the roof? That drop ceiling might hold some surprises.
> 
> - Gene Howe


The wall was added post-construction, but it goes up to the old ceiling above the drop ceiling. And I think that old ceiling is attached right on the rafters. I had a professional inspection, everything looks fine. New Duralast roof too, which is nice.

That said I have to build a new wall to soundproof it so the post office won't complain about noise. I haven't told them what I plan do do over there yet


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, The only time rent is good is when you re collecting it. Looks like you made a nice pick. The cleaning folks might not be too keen on the sawdust in the carpet.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Yes, I considered leasing a space but it only takes about 10 years of rent payments to equal what the whole building would cost. So I bought.

I'm on the fence about carpet. But it will be comfortable to walk on, so I'm keeping it for now. David from the Drunken Woodworker (now called Make Something) YouTube channel has carpet in his shop and seems to like it. We'll see. I can always pull it up later.


----------



## theoldfart

Stumpy, it'll be a bear to move equipment around on that carpet.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Stumpy, it'll be a bear to move equipment around on that carpet.
> 
> - theoldfart


I'm on board with that. Even with industrial carpet and no pad it's going to compress under the weight of tools.

How thick of a wall do you need to abate the sounds of a jointer or planer? I suppose with helical cutter heads the harmonic reverb of the blades hitting the wood is lower than straight blades. I know every old school jointer and planer I've used just screamed with traditional straight blades. If you keep the carpet, that may act as a sound dampening. (I worked in the home theater industry, carpet is amazing for sound absorption.)

Dust collection is going to be tantamount to keep the HVAC breathing well and the dust off the carpet.

I'm excited to see how this plays out, with the right schedule you could be in your new home by Thanksgiving!

Are you planning on completing the renovations or contracting it out?

Keep us posted Stumpy, maybe start a build blog too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So, I bought something the other day. Not sure if I can hide it from my wife, though. It s sort of big…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Try harder, I've hid all kinds of things from my wife. The trick is to ease them into thinking you're in a situation where something is going to be bad or very expensive (like throwing away 10 years of rent payments with no equity to show for it) then present a far more desirable alternative (like buying a building) then you seem like a hero. Might have to occasionally fudge the dates of actual acquisition but it's all part of the game!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would definitely leave the carpet, it looks nice now and would be far gentler on your feet than concrete. Sure it may be a bit difficult moving machines into place but if the layout out is proper the first time, they'll only have to be moved once. As you mentioned, if it does pose a problem, you can cut it out in strips minimizing how many machines have to be moved to get it all out.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful image and verse, Matt! Watercolor? Chalk? So wonderful to see a youngster that is NOT driven by money! Did she attend the same camp when younger?

Exciting steps, Stumpy! Haven't been to the big mitten since the mid 70's (nor have I wanted to return). A Nubber family reunion just might persuade me!! Will there be plenty of parking in the back and hook ups for all the RV's? 
:-D


----------



## CFrye

One word, Yeti: *rearrangeritis*!


----------



## ssnvet

> Beautiful image and verse, Matt! Watercolor? Chalk? So wonderful to see a youngster that is NOT driven by money! Did she attend the same camp when younger?
> - CFrye


Water color. She attended this camp several summers when young. Nothing fancy, just good people doing camp for all the right reasons. I wish I could say her attitude and motives for going there were great. I think she wanted to get away from her family (youngest sister primarily) and she seems pretty cynical about the camp's (typically legalistic) rules. Still, I'm hopeful that God will do a work in her heart while there. That's why this was especially encouraging to me.


----------



## ssnvet

I'd be all in for a Nubber reunion in the thumb, as I can combine it with a visit to family in GR.


----------



## bandit571

Late Lunch Break…..but, 3 hours of shoptime…









One side glued up, and set aside….#2 side having a test run dry fit with the clamps…will go back and add glue after a bit…1 hour to chop 19 mortises…









yep, getting slow in me old age…details for the feet?









Just a curve….
haven't started on side #3..yet…had to sweep up a mess…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, guess I could go and spread some more glue around…..might be cussing involved?


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! Bandit stay cool! drink lotsa water!

trying to figure out if I can get the AC into the shop window tonight so I might get some shop time this long holiday weekend. might run some of those maple boards through the planer if I can rig up a planer stand.

Julie is having an interesting conversation with her mom I think…waiting for her to get off and figure out what is up.


----------



## mudflap4869

*HEY







HEY! Love electricity!* We finally got the power back on in the shop. $400 for the cable unknown yet about the ditch , but $50 an hour for 120 ft aint gonna be cheap. Then I learned that all I needed was a $60 breaker box and a $25 breaker. Heat and humidity for several days, and a county landfill worth of *"SHUCKY DARNS!"* Now we only have a 120 ft open ditch in the back yard. They haven"t made a shovel that fits my hand in a couple of decades. And I won't risk my life, and ask the old battle ax to fill it up. I might just have to rent some equipment to fill it up. Cheaper than stitches in my head.


----------



## bandit571

2 glue-ups, today…









Got a start on number 3…









back said I was done…..having a "Cold One", right now….


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim I highly recommend the equipment! Laying the grass seed is easy!

Nice job Bandit!

I'm working up some remote control organizers in sketchup. frustrated that the remotes and charging cables and gaming controllers just go into a black hole. I could use some more dovetail cutting practice anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

Hump day is Friday this week, as Thursday is holiday and I'm taking Friday off.

After having to get help finishing up my seat cushion, I've been hemming and hawing over buying a walking foot sewing machine. I can get a China clone for ~$300. But am having a hard time justifying that to even myself, let alone Mrs. Mainiac.

Tomorrow is a beach day at our favorite townie beach (the tourists don't go there) and Skipper gets to come. He hasn't had a splash in forever. And I'll get some sun on my albino body for a change.


----------



## DS

Meanwhile, back at Stumpyville Estates…



> So, I bought something the other day. Not sure if I can hide it from my husband…
> 
> - Mrs. StumpyNubs


----------



## bandit571

back having issues, right now….may have over-did things yesterday?

Just down the road from here, in DeGraff,OH…..fatal house fire…..

Hitting the Gatorade….see how things go…


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## bandit571

D A V E !!!!

long time, no smell…..


----------



## superdav721

shhhhhh they will find me


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dave. How's it going wth ya? Still forging ahead?


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt if you don't mind hand cranking a sewing machine. Look up a cobblers sewing machine on amazon for $180ish.


----------



## rockusaf

> I haven t told them what I plan do do over there yet
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Better to beg for forgiveness right Stumpy.

Rock


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt if you don t mind hand cranking a sewing machine. Look up a cobblers sewing machine on amazon for $
> - diverlloyd


I've seen them. Not really what I had in mind


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy 243rd birthday to us!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

Now, that's funny!


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper's first dip in the ocean for 2019. Whaleback Light (aka Portsmouth Harbor Light) in the background.


----------



## bandit571

side #3 is in the clamps…









And, have a start on some webframes…









May try later to build a couple….

Eeeww, wet dog :<))


----------



## superdav721

all is well as it can be. Betty has had 4 major surgeries in the last 20 days. She has 8 holes in her stomach where they have cut her. I am so busy with her I havent been in the shop in over a year. I do miss u guys but time is short. You folks are often on my mind. I havent even been to see William in god knows how long. God bless you all I love u guys….....


----------



## mudflap4869

Dave please know that you and Betty are always in our hearts. I feel safe in saying that all the folks on this site are members of one large *FAMILY.*


----------



## ssnvet

Dave…Prayers inbound for Betty


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE*....
I think of Betty and you often….
Always hoping for the best….
For both of you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!* Hugs and prayers to you and Betty…..


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I pray for you guys.


----------



## bandit571

Dave, keep us posted…

Run to the Blue Borg and back has been done….just over $11….even with my Mil. ID Discount….

Might get to the shop, later….may just hide out there..all day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave, I hope the surgeries are helping her.


----------



## CFrye

((((Dave and Betty))))


----------



## bandit571

That 522 error is back…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got the keys to the new building. The post office is already complaining about the toilet. Welcome to the landlord biz…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Get'em a bucket, set it next to the lavatory then point to both and tell'em "you choose"


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOW, The guy that hit the tree out front and burst into flames a 'lil over a month ago just left. He stopped by in hopes of filling in the blanks from that night. It was good to see him on his feet, even though he still has more surgeries to go…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that the fire from that night? At least he's doing well enough to come by. 
I've had numerous people from calls stop by the firehouse later to talk about what happened. The best was the guy who slid down the guy wire from a radio tower that was 990' tall.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, he was moving slowly but looking good, it was good to see him upright…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Dave - You and Betty are on our prayer list.

BTW, all of you are too.

Stumpy - Nice new digs. I hope the tenant's report of issues with the toilet are not an omen.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody got a workout, today..









Had two rebates to do…









Didn't want it to take all day…had grooves to mill…









And tenons to fit into the grooves…








To build 5 webframes for a few drawers to slide on..









Was a busy 3 hours in the shop, today…


----------



## CFrye

> - boxcarmarty


Somehow, I missed the 'bursting into flames' part! Glad he's on the mend! Was that the same tree you might have gotten 'one pen blank' from?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I could git a couple of blanks from that tree, it's a big sycamore…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

Egg rolls for lunch..may go and hide out in the shop the rest of the day….


----------



## Gene01

No shop time, today. Got laundry and house cleaning to do. Phyllis will be back from her babysitting gig next Friday. Thank God! The dog and I will be pretty happy.


----------



## Barkley

Happy Saturday everybody, just got back in from the shop. It is torn apart at the time due to what Stumpy calls
rearangeritis, I also have a very bad case of misplacing stuff in the wink of a eye. My latest loss is the router base plate for my Bosch router. I've looked for that thing for the last 3 days. Even gone thru the trash and I'm just gonna give up and order another, kinda like the can of 3 in 1 oil. I wonder if I could get a picture of it put on a milk carton.


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy Goober.

I wanted to post my pencils and tape measure that way also


----------



## DanKrager

2Goober, in my lengthy experience of losing stuff, I've learned four things:

1. I put it down while I was thinking of something else, so I can't dredge up the memory of just where I left it. Most of the time even the larger context of what I was doing at the time is not available. Lesson: mark it with a bright flag, or take a moment to note where you put it and why, or best of all PUT THE @#$$ THING AWAY!.

2. It's always either in plain sight or covered with something if it is not put away in it's usual hideout. So, I make a once through walkabout with coffee in hand looking high and low for the obvious and not so obvious, starting from where I last remember having it. Then retrace the route in the opposite direction. Lesson: this is a necessary but usually fruitless effort. I should have put it away.

3. If the "obvious" look-about doesn't yield anything, I look for piles of stuff under which it could be hiding and carefully go through the pile item by item. This I found to be a great time to put things where they belong. Lesson: Reducing clutter helps, but this time consuming effort gives time to reflect on how beneficial and worthwhile it is to put stuff away.

4. If all else fails, I make a trip to the house and instead of "Honey I'm home" it's "Honey, where are my socks?" She then knows I'm at my wits end, frustrated, and quite probably short tempered, so she takes a moment and comes to the shop with me…and picks it up and hands it to me with a grin. This humiliation could have been avoided if I had only put the thing away….!

DanK


----------



## Barkley

That's the problem…...I guess i did put it away, far-far away!


----------



## bandit571

1530 hrs..quitting time! Kind of ran out of room, anyway..









And added even more clamps…film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Having some fun designing the layout of the new shop. Sketchup is the greatest invention since ketchup.










No, those aren't giant white infeed and outfeed tables . They're sheets of plywood so I can see how much room is around the saw. Same for the machines on the north wall. 8-foot boards on either side…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I could git a couple of blanks from that tree, it s a big sycamore…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh, NO! Not the sycamore!! Did the fire kill it?
Welcome, to LumberJocks and the Stumpy thread, Goober! I have misplaced the handle for one of my egg beater drills I tore down to rehab. Keep an eye out for it, will ya? 
Dan, not even Mudflap has been able to find it for me!


----------



## Gene01

Nice layout, Stumpy. Did the mail people get their john fixed? 
Candy, while, Jim's searching, I'm missing one Phillips bit and 6 yellow #2 pencils.


----------



## mojapitt

> Nice layout, Stumpy. Did the mail people get their john fixed?
> Candy, while, Jim s searching, I m missing one Phillips bit and 6 yellow #2 pencils.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Only 6?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Did the mail people get their john fixed?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I told them I'd send Mustache Mike over with a plunger next week. In the meantime, they should eat less fiber.


----------



## bandit571

tell the Post Office to quit flushing all that leftover junk mail.

Milled a few more pieces of Ash to make the frames over the knee well…cut to length, and width…had to rip a 8/4×6" down to 1×2s ....so much for that nice clean floor..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gobber, I have a Bosch base if you wanna borrow it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, make sure you have brakes on them machines since yer building is on a hill…..



> - StumpyNubs


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, tree is still alive, just slightly scorched…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My wife wants the garage and is toying with idea of a shop for me. She asked me how much room I would need, my reply was 16×20. I don't think that's too obscene.


----------



## bandit571

16×20? I could get lost in such wide open spaces…









As this is about it, for me…


----------



## Barkley

It's just the base plate and they are less than $20 but thank you very much for your offer. My loosing stuff has actually gotten to the point it's kinda funny. I guess I somehow put it in the trash and it's gone.

My shop is 14' X 24' it makes it easier to heat and cool. I actually have gotten to where I love this size. I live in Tenn. and my old shop was 26 X 40 and it was always impossible to heat and cool very well. The main things with a small shop is keep it neat and clean and be VERY particular about what tools you keep there. The Down to Earth Woodworker has a small shed/building for storage for anything that he doesn't want in the shop (longer term storage). I went with his idea and it makes a small shop even better. The idea of a mini split is great my son has a HVAC business and he says that would be the best way to climate control the space.

Thank you very much for all of your posts. I hope you all realize what a breath of fresh air you guys are. After working with the public for over 40 years I pretty-much lost faith in humanity, now you guys show up and make everything sooooo much better. I live in Murfreesboro Tennessee and would love for any of you in the area to message me. I think there is a clown college here in Murfreesboro because there are some very weird looking/acting walkling around here. Either someone left the gate open or the fence is down!

The Hey Stumpy/David, Hope everything goes well with the new shop. I like the layout and look forward to more of the excellent content that you put out.

Sorry if this post got a little got a little long. I'm kinda bored since I can't get in the shop as much as I want since I cut this finger off. Cabin fever is a REAL thing!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..still getting that "522 Error" BS again…grrrrrr


----------



## DanKrager

2Goober, We'll have to visit sometime when I'm visiting my son in Spring Hill. He works as a senior architect at the Nashville office of SSOE, and we get to visit a couple times a year. I'll try to let you know.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

2G my company has offices not far from you  Or maybe used to?? I can't keep track anymore. Hoping to make another trip to Nashville in the next few years so when we're ready I'll hit you up for a lunch meetup or something 

Morning all! Got one of the concrete forms off this morning and came back in to keep from sweating (horribly). Going to go back out and get the other one off and try to take measurements for the lean-to. Getting my DC and compressor out of the shop will free up some much needed area.

@Mike I hope it works out! I wish I could have gone bigger than 12×16 but it will be fine once I get uber organized.


----------



## mudflap4869

Goober Just because your finger pisses you off doesn't mean that you should unfriend it, and cut it off. I get pisses at mine all the time, but I only hit them with a hammer or some such. By the way, welcome to the nut house.
Mike, My shop is 30×40 and is still to small. Candy invaded it and filled it with her crap. She has her own work table and I have two, but all three have been lost under her projects for a month or more. We are now in the process of building her a 10×16 building in which to store lumber and some of her rust collection. Yeah right, we all know how that is gonna work out. Why couldn't I have gotten a Beagle instead of a wife?


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy where is the napping area of the shop? Or did I just miss the cot, bed or murphys be?

Goober did you check you pockets for the base? I'm bad about sticking stuff in my pockets. You are 2 weeks late on meeting up with me I just got back from gattlingburg.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go bigger Mike or have a separate storage shed/building.


----------



## bandit571

> Stumpy, make sure you have brakes on them machines since yer building is on a hill…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, where is the fridge for all the Cold Ones?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## CFrye

It's not too late, darling Mudflap, you can have BOTH, a wife and a beagle!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was the site down for many hours?


----------



## bandit571

drawer unit for the desk. Sits above my knees…









Holds two drawers…lay it down..









May try to get the top glued up, later this week….


----------



## bandit571

> Was the site down for many hours?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


you mean for this/









Not sure why, though…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Haven't posted any projects in awhile, but a friend and I collaborated on a set of coasters. She did the artwork on the cork, and I did the woodwork.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, ok…I am up ( not awake yet) so IF I can't sleep in on a Monday…none of the rest of you can…

WAKE UP!


----------



## mojapitt

Been up 2 hours already

Dean, those look great


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Was the site down for many hours?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Cricket was sleeping…..


----------



## Gene01

Nifty coasters, Dean. 
Just got up. Big cup still Good and hot.
Hope the pesky 522s are gone for a while.


----------



## Barkley

Having problems finding the correct base plate for my router. It's a Bosch 1617 w/plunge base. The only thing I can find is fixed base plates I even checked Amazon. Anybody have any ideas? And is this the correct place for posting this question?


----------



## DanKrager

Other than machining a custom plate for you, I can't be of much help 2G. Maybe this?

DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Morning all, back at the grind for a full week of work. No holidays on the horizon to shorten it either. Boo.

The likelihood that I get a stand alone shop is pretty slim right now. Too many improvement projects in progress inside the house for an outside project to start. I've got a 25 and 35 foot tape measure, maybe I'll lay them out at 16×20 and see how much space that really is.


----------



## CFrye

Bosch website says this Bosch RA1166 Plunge Router Base will fit. Its available on Amazon, Goob.
Dean, those are beautiful!


----------



## Barkley

Found it!!!!!! Amazon, I just had to enter the # for the base not the router.


----------



## bandit571

Quiet..must be a Monday…

If I sit, the knee hurts…if I walk, the knee doesn't want to work right….haven't tried any stairs…yet…

can't just sit around all day….


----------



## bandit571

Well, that was "fun"..









In order to finish getting this "thing" assembled…I had to move it..elsewhere…









By me lonesome self, mind you now…just to add a few more screws…









TWO people will be getting this back onto the floor….as soon as I figure out..where…


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim I'd gladly loan you Lily for a week but you'd give her back within a day!! She's a goober!









And she's not really camera shy but she's sleepy so she's trying to bury her face.

Just got done with yard maintenance. Whew! Hopefully the yard stays clipped longer than a week this cycle. Grandma's 90th is this weekend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Having problems finding the correct base plate for my router. It s a Bosch 1617 w/plunge base. The only thing I can find is fixed base plates I even checked Amazon. Anybody have any ideas? And is this the correct place for posting this question?
> 
> - 2Goober


I was serious about having an extra one… (I think) I'll hafta go look, Have ya ordered it yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nope, I got 1 plunge base and 2 fixed bases… Carry on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have an Arm saw and a couple of planers… maybe even a hand plane or two that is going in the auction this Saturday if anyone is interested…..


----------



## bandit571

having to cancel one appointment…not enough time to get a CT scan, and drive over to the next appointment..scan is at 0930…knee doctor at 1100 hrs…30 miles away….will reschedule the scan…


----------



## bandit571

Schedule changed..going with the heart scan…knee is much better this morning…..kneecap is back in it's normal spot…

Morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Did some milling the past few days. Walnut last night for a customer. Before that I cut some 8×10 posts out of oak for a guy. Those things are heavy.


----------



## mojapitt

8×10 is massive for posts, how long?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty is that arm saw in on the recall buyout? http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com they give $100 if it is. Maybe more then it will bring at auction. Do you have a auctioneer listing for your auction?


----------



## Barkley

Router base plate should should be here tomorrow. Thanks again Boxcar. I've got the laundry done, vacuumed the house and headed for the shop with the A/C on. I'm working on lighting today and upgrading my old table saw with a Ark Guard from Lee. You guys have a good/safe day. If any of you live in the Murfreesboro Tn area I would like to hear from you.


----------



## bandit571

Ultra sound, with contrast, on the old ticker….took a while

Max goes to the vet in a bit….has a bad ear to be looked at….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> 8×10 is massive for posts, how long?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He ordered them 6' long. I'm giving him a 7 and an 8, since that's how long my logs were. He's using them as supports for his fireplace mantle.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

Skipper has a bum toe (lost the toe nail) and is now on his second round of antibiotics. We keep devising bags and socks to prevent him from licking it, but I'm afraid he'll be condemned to the cone of shame if he keeps it up.

Finally got the last of the purchased fire wood stacked and organized. Now to sharpen a batch of chain saw blades and tackle a 2 year old pile of hardwood branches that I've had "stored" underneath the cover of the kids tree fort. The beetle infested pine log stubs I saved and hoped to burn are to be moved to the grass/leaf/branch pile for natural disposition.

I desperately need to get the leather back rest cushion done and get the chair out of the shop…. it's driving me crazy. Then I can start working on the coffee table

I just learned that either I'm a bully, or my summer intern is a snowflake, or some combination of the two (the more likely option).

I'm hoping to post a video of the Glue-Bot 2.0 soon… we've been eradicating electronic gremlins for some time now, and I think we just evicted the last one. Conversion of Glue-bot proto-type into a CNC router (part of the original design) is well under way and for now we'll be keeping it in the "Skunk Works" as our personal to (I'm hoping it proves rigid enough to machine aluminum).

I woke up at 2 a.m. a few weeks back with with ideas buzzing in my head for a conveyor based "de-dusting" machine for use in our foam shop, which will make use of ionizers, air "knives" and a DC shroud. I sketched up the plan the next day and put my new guy on the project to estimate the build cost and time study the manual process. He presented to the boss this morning… 2 year ROI (with several intangible benefits) and it looks like we have our next machine build in the works.

And the best news of all…. Summer hockey season started last night. We lost a close game (2-0) to the black team …. but the highlight was when one of their players went around the net at full speed after our defense-men and wiped himself out into the boards hard… only to get up and punch our guy in the head… which made no sense because his crash was his own doing. Fortunately the Refs were all over it and the offender was immediately out for a game with an automatic suspension afterwards. And after review, may potentially be expelled from the league. Looks like I'll be playing wing this season and of course I managed to wiff two good scoring opportunities.

That's the update from Mainiac land. The way life should be…or at least that's what the sign on the border says


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> - firefighterontheside


WOW!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They'd make some nice table legs for ya Mike,


----------



## mojapitt

I want to see the table that needs those legs


----------



## bandit571

Max will have ear surgery Thursday morning….and will come home with the cone-of-shame

Sitting too much, knee is sore, again…eggrolls for lunch…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I want to see the table that needs those legs
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My house isn't big enough and my bandsaw isn't either. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, this WAS my computer chair…









Sir Campy, the Shop Cat, had other ideas…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Hmmm, this WAS my computer chair…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Campy, the Shop Cat, had other ideas…
> 
> - bandit571


Sir Campy's look says to you "You are not thinking of sitting here, are you?"


----------



## ssnvet

> - firefighterontheside


Me thinks someone is building a timber frame. 
My TF has fourteen 8×10 x20 Girders, six 8×9x20 sill beams and eight 8×8x20 posts. All were harvested, milled and joined on site.
I keep telling my wife that I still have one more TF in me, and she just shakes her head and says "never again"


----------



## totalrewind

> Hmmm, this WAS my computer chair…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Campy, the Shop Cat, had other ideas…


That's Campy, SIR to you hooman!


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I went through numerous apprentices. Either they are not the sharpest tools on the dullest of days or just weak willed. I don't mind good hard work and like to get it done as fast as possible, many apprentices asked to be put with someone else or quit. Hell a couple journeymen quit because or I worked them to hard. Pay me for 8 hours and you will get at least 8 hours of work out of me or even more if compared to my coworkers. That is a lost thought among most of the new generation along with wanting respect given and not earned.


----------



## CFrye

> I want to see the table that needs those legs
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt I went through numerous apprentices.
> - diverlloyd


Similar dynamic, but different context. If the intern turns around and asks for help every time they don't know how to do something, at the very best, they learn that one thing. But what they don't learn is how to figure things out on their own.

For example, one might come and ask "If I economize by using rough softwood, I don't know if that material is heat treated or not" (HT is required for crates shipping internationally).

I'll typically respond "that's a very good question, how do you think you can find the answer?" And after some fumbling around and the realization that I'm not just going to tell him the answer, we'll generate a list of possible solutions….. find and read source document to determine what is required… then look at spread sheet of stocked materials, speak to buyer to see what was ordered, go to wood shop and find this particular lumber and see what mill stamp is on it, talk to the cutting cell lead.

I don't feel bad about asking the intern to log some steps on their pedometer, but I do feel bad about communicating all this in a way that was perceived as being mean or a bully.

The HR guy gets this, but thinks I should assign a mentor to walk the kids through all of this. I had to tell him that I'm not manned for that.


----------



## bandit571

Worked up a sweat ( gotts to stop that !) hauled 5 planks to the shop…4 round trips…









Needed trimmed down to 49"....while getting rid of the bad spots…









And worst…finally got them all done..








Average width is 5-1/2"....for a top that will be 21" wide….I can afford to rip stuff like this off..









Also added a Pine foot rest for the back of the desk…









Nothing fancy, just needs to be strong enough to brace the leg unit….could even paint it black, to make it disappear?

new appointment to have the knee looked at..next Monday at 1400….going to be a LONG week…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy is using the posts along side his fireplace to hold some sort of mantel. Not bought from me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt in a construction environment they will need a but tougher skin then mommy and daddy gave them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty is that arm saw in on the recall buyout? http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com they give $100 if it is. Maybe more then it will bring at auction. Do you have a auctioneer listing for your auction?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Armsaw was not a buyout, it was an upgrade which has been done. Auctioneer is Cravens.....


----------



## diverlloyd

> Marty is that arm saw in on the recall buyout? http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com they give $100 if it is. Maybe more then it will bring at auction. Do you have a auctioneer listing for your auction?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Armsaw was not a buyout, it was an upgrade which has been done. Auctioneer is Cravens.....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That sucks Marty all I read about was the buyout. I looked at buying a couple at auction to send back for the rebate check. I may try to make it to the auction depending on How much the wife drives her car. I need to drop the gas tank and see what the fuel pump float is stuck on.


----------



## bigblockyeti

On that particular saw you had the option of the $100 or the buyout, I chose the former for the one that I ha had. I may or may not have picked up a few from CL for between $10 and $45 to send in.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt that's sad… they really should understand basic problem solving like what you're asking them to do - and given what they're doing should be happy to learn it and carry it forward as experience.

Managed some shop time last night and wanted to work on getting the lego storage boxes done. worked on figuring out the rabbet depth for my material since the sheathing I cut up is 1/6" proud of being 1/2" material…then I realized my fence is moving/becoming unlocked (at least I'm not crazy and setting it wrong). So have to stop and fix that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I too got some shop time in last night. Made a bracket to hold my box fan to a shelf. It allows for easy removal of the fan if I need to make it portable again. I also started back in on the oak shelves for our master bath remodel.

I'm extremely happy with my new saw. Not a bit of complaining from the motor as I ripped 1 inch thick oak boards to width. It's so nice having power and capacity for large material. It was very nice to not worry about the length of the board and actually have a place to rest the material in front of the blade. Made me feel safer about my cutting activities too.


----------



## bandit571

Finger got "poked" this morning…1.7….a little bit on the low side…
Puttered around a bit, before the next appointment..









Blue line, to rip a straight-line edge….then a trip with a jointer…









Test fit shows a few spots need work, yet..









Then work on 2 more…









Might take a while….
Ear doctor has ordered a CT Scan….waiting to see when that will happen…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good feeling isn't it Mike? Congrats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made an offer to buy some hickory, cherry, hackberry and walnut logs. They accepted the offer. Now I have to go cut them to the length I want. They will do all the moving of the logs and onto my trailer. Who wants to help next week?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I made an offer to buy some hickory, cherry, hackberry and walnut logs. They accepted the offer. Now I have to go cut them to the length I want. They will do all the moving of the logs and onto my trailer. Who wants to help next week?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


When? I'm off on the weekends… but have to work until 7 PM during the week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I joke like that inviting people to help and forget that you could actually do it. I wouldn't be able to do it on a weekend until next weekend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I too got some shop time in last night.
> - MikeinSTL


What's that???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, did you finish the remodel and get in-laws moved in?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I can be there 4 weeks from the second Tuesday in November…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you finish the remodel and get in-laws moved in?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, maybe…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, that kind of stuff never really ends


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finishing up the little stuff, stil waiting for them to move in…..


----------



## bandit571

Those 3 planks are just sitting there, no glue or clamps..yet…May stack them together and run the jointer over all of them at once….
No sleep last night….knee is acting up, yet…waiting on a CT scan of the right ear, to make sure the Dura isn't leaking into the ear….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still waiting to start digging the basement on the new house before the end of summer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Are you digging it yourself?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How big of a backhoe can you put on the Kubota?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I can't come next week….
I could've made it this week….
I'm officially on 5 days of vacation!!!

Monte,
How is Sir Charles doing???
I ask as this coming weekend was going to be the meet up….
Hope he is feeling better!!!

The monies from my mom's estate have been disbursed.
With a clear budget at hand….
It is now time to begin making decisions regarding my RV build out….
That and finding a suitable vehicle.
I'm looking for a 2012-1016 diesel E-450 ( or similar) cutaway with a Unicell Aerocell box.
Anybody have one lying around???


----------



## mojapitt

Charles is finally out of the hospital. He makes it to the shop a couple hours a day, but the meds he has can make him nauseous so it's a lot of sitting in the house.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Randy, looks like you might have trouble finding a diesel E-450 built past 07'
https://www.jems.com/articles/2007/02/ford-announces-discontinuation.html


----------



## DanKrager

Bill, I could have come last week. Would love to help with a milling job.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Best thoughts to Sir Charles. Hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m looking for a 2012-1016 diesel E-450 ( or similar) cutaway with a Unicell Aerocell box.
> Anybody have one lying around???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have a box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How big of a backhoe can you put on the Kubota?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not big enough, I had thought about renting an excavator and digging it myself, but probably cost as much just to hire someone to dig it…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Mystery question for the day…. How many shot of a Keurig doe it take to make a cup of coffee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

All our local ambulances are now on F series bodies. I guess because theres no more E series.


----------



## DIYaholic

BBY,
Thanks for the info….

Analysis Paralysis will be setting in!!!

Marty,
I'll be by to pick up that box….
Can you put it out at your mailbox???

Monte,
Thanks for the Sir Charles update….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Still pulling for Charles.

Sorry to hear about the lack of sleep and knee acting up Bandit.

Marty I've packed too many boxes out of my Mom and Dad's house lately and shop time is that cathartic thing I do that usually results in sawdust creation.

Bill, I think next weekend maybe open, I'll have to run it past the better 3/4s.

Randy, looking forward to seeing the build.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks all for the well wishes
this has been quite the ordeal.
it started when i woke up and couldn't breath, went to the er and they discovered my heart was out of rhythm, called a flutter.
my potassium and magnesium levels were non existent, which is what caused the a flutter.
They admitted me and began iv's with potassium and magnesium , so the could shock my heart back into rhythm.
Fortunately they basically ignored that i couldn't breath . 
this was on a friday, they shocked me on monday am, 
discharged me monday eve at 3pm, still could breath, long story short , 3 hours later i was in a rescue squad on oxygen and turning blue .

the ER found i had pneumonia , which had depleted the potassium and magnesium, which caused the A flutter . they treated me for 3 days and discharged me , 3 days later i was back in the hospital .
finally they had the pneumonia cured and i went home .
4 days later i got to feeling fluish , laid down and with in 30 min i was shaking like a leaf and sweating profusely.
quite deleterious.
They called thew squad , they rushed me to the hospital , which in turn transported me to another hospital
They put re in ICU , in a medically induced coma for 7 days ,on full life support , was in the ICU for 12 days .
I had contracted Sepsis , ( google it) , its an infection that gets in the blood and is life threatening.
They ran every king of test you can imagine , have yet to determine the cause .
i was pumped full of antibiotics . 
I have had to take oral antibiotics , which make me nauseous , bad head ache , and i feel like im in a fog.
nasty stuff .
hopefully tomorrow i will be taken off the antibiotics.

i am still weak but getting there , but this has been hell .
but contrary to Montes update , im at the shop everyday and can do about 4 or 5 .
sorry for the long boring post, but i have had a lot of pms and emails , so now ya know 
again thanks for all the prayers and well wishes


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm glad your here Charles. I lost my mother to sepsis a year ago this month. Keep fighting my friend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, good to hear youre doing better. I had a friend like that, sepsis but never detemined a cause. Lots of antibiotics to cure. Yogurt can help you with the bad feeling. All the antibiotics kill the bugs that are supposed to be in your stomach.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Mike sorry to hear,
The part i didnt tell was , they called my family in, they were not sure i was going to make it .

Firefighter , yep i live off of probiotic yogurt ,and they have me on a pill for it as well. 
have lost over 40 lbs, but definitely not a diet i would recommend


----------



## rhybeka

glad you are still amongst the living, Charles. 

just a drive through check in.


----------



## diverlloyd

Rest up Charles and get better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Charles,
Good to hear that you are on the mend.
I'm sure that they couldn't keep you out of the shop….


----------



## mudflap4869

Great news Charles! Glad you are on the mend.
I came in from the shop at noon and woke the olde battle ax up. I had some thoughts in the shop that would have gotten me excommunicated even from the atheist religion. It seems that I cut all my rafters about a foot short, therefore I said words that I couldn't even pronounce.
Candy said that now I had plenty of short stock for other projects. I DON"T NEED another $100 worth of short stock taking up space in my overstuffed shop.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Charles. What an ordeal! Super glad that you're getting better. Hope it's not a terribly long recuperation. At any rste, don't push it. Take it easy.

Jim, a great opportunity for a gambrel roof.


----------



## ssnvet

Charles….. 
Very glad your on the mend, but sorry to hear of your travails. 
What an ordeal!

Re. work, the kinder gentler Mainiac is doing his best to help the intern feel less stressed.

Re. home, my daughter has been complaining about spider bites at night… turns out she has scabies :^o

Re. Morris Chair, I had to have my local sewing guy help close up the final seam on the back rest cushion, it looks good except there's now a slit in the leather that I don't think was there when I dropped it off. I patched it from the inside and it will be fine structurally, but the location is on a surface that stretches around a corner, so it is taunt and pulls the edges open and doesn't look good at all. :^(

I was raised better than to argue with a 70 year old man that was trying to do me a favor, so I just paid him and said thanks.


----------



## mudflap4869

WELL! I found that my ceiling joists were the right size. It is the rafters that are about a foot short. Still, that is 34 dingdang 2×4s out of my pocket. Hotter than the hinges to hell and humidity you could swim in. Makes for a lot of blunders in cacalatin. I aint Bob Ross, I don't have "happy accidents". I have royal…..well, you know what they are.


----------



## DonBroussard

Glad to hear you are on the mend, Sir Charles!

Matt - I would have handled that leather upholstery favor just like you did.

BillM - Nannette and I will be in Branson later this month. If you still need help by then, I could take that short-ish drive to the mill to help out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thoughts and prayers for the the rest of the recovery for ya Charles…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Don. We'll see. The people I'm buying logs from are building a lake. I have to get the logs before they just decide to burn it all. We will be in Branson in the first/second week of August. I'm plann8ng to get some short walnut logs tomorrow for free. I'm skeptical from previous experiences. I fully expect to be on my way there and get a message that they're all gone.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim btdt! that's sucks so bad  I'd be cussing all the way to the store and home.

Morning all!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Max is home, from doggy surgery on his right ear…wearing the Cone of Shame for the next couple of weeks…


----------



## DanKrager

Would a small bucket of mending plates be cheaper than new 2×4's Mudflap? They're plenty strong enough.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

Charles, that really does sound like quite the ordeal! My mother-in-law suffered a similar but not nearly severe lack of diagnosis from what was assumed formerly to be a competent doctor. How they managed to miss your pneumonia in the first place is astounding, more so that it was severe enough to have you in an ambulance only 3 hours later. I bet they didn't want you missing any payments when they billed you!

Healthcare in this country is broken, and more often than not completely unaccountable for that lack of care offered despite the huge sums charged. Rumor has it some hospital technicians don't even know how to turn on autoclave to clean surgical tools and need an expert to come in and show them how to do it.

Matt, sorry about your Morris chair woes, it's looking great and I'm sure you'll have the cushion mended up where it'll still look great. If I were you, I'd still be inquiring as to how the mystery slit came to be. If someones doing me a favor, I'll cut'em some slack, if I'm paying them, I'm doing so for results. For me the two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## DonBroussard

Getting ready for an unwanted visit from Tropical Storm/Hurricane Barry sometime tomorrow. It is not expected to cause a lot of wind damage, but localized flooding and access issues are expected. If you watch the national news and weather, you might think that New Orleans is the only city with concerns about flooding from the storm. There are others, like little Kaplan, LA, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, actual news doesn't matter. Accuracies don't matter. Selling ads is all that matters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

yeah, you be careful Don and try to stay dry. I just got a call from my task force asking if im available should we called up. Im third in line so its not gonna happen for me, but the task force may send some folks. I don't wish disasters on anyone, but I have a very good chance of being deployed in September. I'm primary for the team internally and MO is first in the national rotation that month.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the well-wishes. We have a gas stove and 2 barbecue pits. I'm sure they'll get a workout if needed.


----------



## bandit571

Bellefontaine a;ready had their flood….last of the closed roads are open…still need a couple bridges replaced…

Yard Sales this morning….meh…3 chisels for $2…

Also moved a few things around in the shop….to where I could work on the top…and get a glue up going…film in a little bit…

Knee is "barking" big time…have to wait until Monday afternoon, to have it checked out…


----------



## bandit571

Chisels? 3 for $2?









Might take a while to re-sharpen?

Glue ups this morning, before the yard sales…









dry fit looked better, though…









Letting the top sit in the clamps for a day….


----------



## bandit571

I guess I had better up-date the blog about this desk?


----------



## BillWhite

Charles, that's the reason that doctors "PRACTICE" medicine. Glad that you're ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got my favorite kind of walnut today. Free.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice looking logs


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Now you need a bigger Mill so you can get to the crotch figure like the guy on the YouTube channel "Out Of the Woods" in Tennessee.


----------



## mojapitt

I like Out of the Woods


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll still cut some crotch figure, just not as wide. He's a member of the forestry forum that I'm on. Good videos and good posts.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

He's got a butternut vid up now. That's one heck of a pretty grain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I haven't come across any butternut, but I'd like to.


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, congratulations on getting the 7000th reply, Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh….heck yeah….7000!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Getting ready for an unwanted visit from Tropical Storm/Hurricane Barry sometime tomorrow.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Keep yer head above the waves Don, I'm on my way with the large barge…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….the game is afoot, Watson…..


----------



## bandit571

Not a whole lot out there….other than one guy wanting new retail prices for used tools….

Sleaved guide for the drill, for LONG screws….picked it up at Lowes, today. Pickings were very skimpy, today..

Knee is very sore, today…..stairs are a "no-no" right now. Think I'll just sit back and rest the knee…


----------



## bandit571

Bored with just sitting around…may try the shop, for a bit….clamps coming off the glue up…..should be entertaining…


----------



## bandit571

Top installed…I'm soaked, gatorade is empty…film at 2300 hrs…









may need help getting this thing down from there….









Was that kind of a day..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Don , praying you guys get thru ok
Watching the news. Looks pretty nasty down there


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Sir Charles. Most of the storm passed right over us but it hasn't been too bad so far. We will probably get a ton of rain tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back stroke it Don, just don't give up…..

Auction today was a good one, I sold more then I bought…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

1400 start time, 1500 stop times…..blanks for the four main drawers have been cut to sizes needed…film as it gets done….


----------



## rhybeka

/waves//flops/ only woodworking I've gotten done today is a rough sketch up layout of the leanto so I can guesstimate supplies. Now I have to work on my negotiating skills as it appears my original ballpark figure of $300 was very close. debating on if I have time for a snooze before dinner. I have to grill up some chicken and chops for the week before we go out with friends. weird but it works out that way when we both drive in from out of town.


----------



## CFrye

Neil, glad to hear the update and progress toward wellness. Did you get off the antibiotics?
Don, been following y'all on Facebook. Sounds like Kelly went elsewhere to cause trouble. 
Bandit, use this time to plan your next couple of projects and rest the knee and other bits. If you can't think of anything, I'm sure the Boss can!
Marty, what'd you get at the auction?
Bill, walnut, mmmm mmmm mmm!
Just finished lunch, poppy seed salads from Brahms. We picked it up on the way home from the ER. Mudflap has p-monia. Got to bring him home. Now I have make sure he rests. Easy task now, tougher when he starts feeling better.


----------



## bandit571

Cross cuts and rips…blanks are about done..









Grooves are too..









Fronts…and..









Sides….made a lot of wooden noodles, too..









Even a test run of dovetails….one corner…









Then the knee said,,"TIME OUT!"....so, that was it for the shop time…counting the second session, about 3.5 hours, today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some nice lumber is destined to come out of the mill soon. I cut logs this morning…..walnut, hickory, butternut?, cherry and Chinkapin oak. I'll collect the logs over the next few weeks. I'm excited about the…..well all of it. I've never seen butternut. It should be pretty. I've never sawed hickory. One of the cherry logs is gonna be about 24".


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - Barry moved on and is now causing issues in north Louisiana and Mississippi. We only got a bit over 1" of rain and no flooding, access issues or property damage. God is good!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, 
Yes i am off the antibiotics, a huge relief


----------



## bandit571

Decided to stop in the shop for a while…hydrocodone-acetamin and sharp objects do NOT play nice….knee gets checked out tomorrow afternoon….will update when I get home…

Is William staying dry?

Max wears the "Cone of shame" for 2 more weeks,, then the stitches come out.. he had his right ear worked on…he is NOT a happy-camper, right now.


----------



## Doe

Don, I'm so glad you're ok. I find it hard to get the Louisiana news here. Please say hi to Nanette.

Is everyone else high and dry? Any news about William?

Charles, your hospital adventure was downright frightening! I'm so glad you're on the mend. Rest easy my friend and get better soon. I had pneumonia two years ago with congestive heart failure and the doctor wanted to reboot my heart because of irregular heartbeat. Since I wasn't in pain she left it so I still have no rhythm 

Mudflap, I hope you recover soon so you can get back to flirting with the ladies - you know how much they love your charming ways. How was your cardiac rehab coming along? I hated it with a passion at first but I liked it at the end, and I passed the final exam with a 12.5% increase in whatever it is that they measure. My cardiologist said that whatever it is that she measures is normal. Pardon me for being so vague but I hate that medical crap; hopefully I won't need to go through that mess again (I got a pneumonia shot as soon as I could).


----------



## CFrye

Lisa, William's wife, and William are attending the funeral today of a niece. Lisa said she raised the girl with her (Lisa's) oldest son. They were expecting up to 12" of rain when we spoke on Friday. Also, she might get deployed(via her job) to provide security for damaged communities. I hope not.
Doe, Mudflap has 5 scheduled sessions of Cardiac Rehab left. He told me today that he ain't going tomorrow. Man with an attitude!


----------



## CFrye

Guess I should've checked Facebook first. A tree fell on Lisa and William in the pickup truck. They are fine. Truck took some damage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what'd you get at the auction?
> 
> - CFrye


Ya might say I went coo coo…..


----------



## Gene01

It's all timing, Marty.


----------



## CFrye

> Marty, what'd you get at the auction?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Ya might say I went coo coo…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, I won't say it. Does the clock?


----------



## mojapitt

It will work better hanging up and down


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all…..


----------



## Doe

Candy, thanks for the updates


----------



## Gene01

Got my new 5.5 W laser assembled. Will have it powered up today. Just watched a video of this exact one in action. Compared to my 1.5 W, this one fairly flies. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, is it an entirely new device or did you swap the laser?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it's a new one. I was concerned that the board wasn't compatible. The new one looks much different. Plus, there's a heat sink that mounts behind the laser module. And, i think that module is a bit larger, as well. The other one is going to my son.


----------



## bandit571

Knee has been x-rayed…and has been given a shot….with a LONG needle…no surgery needed…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what'd you get at the auction?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Ya might say I went coo coo…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Well, I won t say it. Does the clock?
> 
> - CFrye


The clock says ding coo, I think it has issues…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I finally pushed the button and ordered the OTG goggles, they are bigger but still don't fit…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you need to order smaller glasses.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, where was the clock made? You might want to have that translated!
Gene, I'm getting popcorn to watch you and your new laser. Will the laser pop the corn for me?
Bandit, yay on no surgery!


----------



## Gene01

Sorry Marty. My trifocals are what the call executive style. But, yours must be reeeely big. The ear pieces on my goggles are adjustable. That helps some.


----------



## bandit571

A bag of Sun Chips, a Guinness Blonde ( or 2) and sit a spell…

tried to find a full face shield….not in this town…grrrr…had to buy the over the glasses goggles $3.15….don't think a welder's shield will work, when using a router…

Knee is sore….man that needle was long…..felt like he pumped a quart into the knee, too…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit cortisone?? Hopefully it's helpful!

Sitting in a Panera waiting on a meeting at 7:30. I enjoy these meetings though. Get to geek out a bit with folks in the same field about technology. It's something of a recharge. Plus, there's bagels!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning everyone…..

Rumor has it Beka is bringing bagels ;^)

My purple peeps beat the blue team 3-0 last night. Everyone showed up and we had three full lines, but only two centers, so guess who was drafted :^o My strategy for playing center is simple…. jump the gun on the face off and go Gonzo to wherever the puck is. I popped in the first goal at 3 min into the first period and we never broke momentum from there. Note to self… winning is a lot more fun than losing.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..at least it is no longer Monday…..

Cool, cloudy, pop-up showers all day….trying to hide from "Honey-do" chores….


----------



## Gene01

Candy, one kernel at a time…but really quick.


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't escape the Honey-dos…so..Grandson had repainted the Kitchen cabinets….never took the handles off, first…

Today's task was to change out the handles…









From a 5 pound box of Brass handles we found at a yard sale….$5 = $1 per pound?









About 30 or so of drawer and door handles, with bolts!....And still have 1/2 a box!
Face frames are gray, doors and drawers a medium Blue….Bright brass handles….had to use the drawer drilling jig, as the old handles were a single post knob style.

having a Guinness Blonde for lunch…before I go hide in the shop….


----------



## mudflap4869

This danged new money has made me so weak that I can barely make it from my recliner to the bathroom, then I have wait until I can recover from that struggle before I can make it back to my recliner. And the BOB is forcing liquids on me. She must not have much insurance or she wouldn't force me to recover, just so she can torture me forever. I pray that there aint no bossy old wives to torture in heaven. And no mother in laws either. Come to think about it, if I had to face that it wouldn't be heaven at all.


----------



## bandit571

Went and hid in the shop….about 4 hours worth…









Dovetails for 4 drawers…done









dados for 4 drawers, to hold 4 backs…done….need to buy the plywood for the bottoms…then do the assembly work.

Knee is sore…but better than it was…

remember…Safety first..









Although, I do have a beard full, none in the eyes…


----------



## bandit571

paying for all that muggy weather today….very bad storm rolling through here..60mph gusts..can only see about half a block due to the rain coming down….


----------



## bandit571

Marty just keeps sending them storms my way, for some reason…

Found enough plywood in the shop…for 2 drawers. One is in the clamps, and the second is waiting it's turn..may only need a 2' x 4' sheet of the Luann from Lowes…


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit - I'm afraid I'm to blame for your weather this time. Hurricane Barry's remnants left here and went north.

EDIT: Your computer desk looks really sharp. Another fine project from The Dungeon!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty just keeps sending them storms my way, for some reason…
> 
> - bandit571


Can ya send a few back over here, I'm tired of waterin' my maters…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Helped a friend over the weekend cut down some cedar trees. Chainsaw is now junk had to finish with a axe I bought for him at auction. It's about 10lbs and razor sharp so it was quick work. Told him I would make a box out of a chunk of one of the cedars for his dogs ashes and burn a picture in. Tried wedges to split it to square it up cedar doesn't split at all so it was axed flatish and hand planed to square the sides and finished in the power planer. Moisture is at 23% so it is sealed on the ends and hopefully the moisture will drop so I get to work on the box. His dad offered me two walnut trees and two sycamore trees for lumber if I want them. The walnut on the ground is 40' of straight and 30" at the small end of the straight were the first branch starts. We are looking to move so I don't need more lumber to move. But that's hard to pass up he did daybreak it was on the back of his property so they aren't in the way and can stay there for a while. I need to go out and see them for myself.


----------



## Gene01

Here's one for you fire guys.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….another wonderful, dreary day out there…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

Skiipper was on anti-biotics (two rounds) for his toe and now had an x-ray…. bone is degenerated and vet says it may be Melanoma. He's getting his pinky amputated on Monday…. but it appears to have spread to his ring finger as well.

I'm kinda miffed at all the delays associated with this, as it took quite a while for the vet to say "I think your dog has cancer"..... sure seems like we should have got this done weeks ago… BEFORE it spread.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, so sorry to read of Skipper's malady. When our pups are hurting, so are we. Hoping for the best for your buddy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's always hard when a member of the family gets cancer, even if it is a pet. I feel for you.


----------



## ssnvet

And just to make it an interesting day….

This is what happens when you don't fix known hydraulic leaks on a front end loader….










Loader is an big old beast that we purchased used long ago….

But its bucket is sitting in the tub of a 2 year old grinder that cost a quarter million dollars.

The operator was feeding the grinder pallets (we grind ~10 open top trailers full a week and sell to bio-mass plants) and when he saw smoke coming into the cab, he bailed. I'm not sure if he even shut the thing off…. but hey, people are known freak out when they find themselves inside a burning vehicle, and I'm not going to arm chair quarterback him.

Rumor has it that the maintenance mechanic told people they shouldn't use the thing if they knew it had leaks, but apparently they felt that they needed it and didn't want to to red tag it.

I have no illusions about our managements ability to actually control what goes on around here… and I'm one of the managers.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My Father in Law bought a burnt John Deere tractor from the lime kiln he worked at. He restored it to working order for a fraction of buying a new one. I'll bet it was a similar situation. Hydraulic fluid and sparks are not a good combination.

I don't blame the Op for bailing.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I would love to bring bagels if you're coming, Matt! But you'd be able to get better bagels in NYC 

Got a new machine at work so I'm trying to get everything squared away. Ugh. Is it Friday yet?

Guessing I should try to cool the shop off so I might be able to get in there at some point but it's doubtful.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today…didn't end too well…got sick on the way home….

managed to get one drawer out of the clamps, this morning, and a second one into the clamps….film when I get the photos done….including some "special" handles for the desk…

I do not do heat very well…..


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a short video the fire that my co-worker shot…

I'm surprised to see how long it continues to burn after the firefighter hits it with water.

Since this was a class bravo fire, I'd have thought they would go straight to AFFF.


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress…handles









second drawer has been glued up…( before the road trip..)









Blog will be along, later….


----------



## mudflap4869

102 in the shade on the back porch. And with 50% humidity, it aint fit for man nor beast to be out there. 30 mph wind out of the south only serves to blow hot air around. If it wont be all that important a hundred years from now, it aint important enough to die for today. Cool weather will eventually arrive, then those projects can be finished without killing yourself. 
Go inside, sit in your recliner, drink plenty of iced tea and read a good book. It is a good thing to be retired. You don't to act like you are totally toopid, and go out there. I feel for the folks who still have to work outside as I did most of my adult life. I learned to be a surgical nurse and got myself into a better environment, but the damage was already done to my body by then. Paying now for the follies of my youth. Construction work / road building, walking behind a team of mules plowing before I was in my teens. Agent orange exposure induced diabetes, arthritis in every joint of my body, PTSD and hearing loss from gunfire. Hell! I am in such good condition that I doubt that I will survive the autopsy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, sorry to hear about Skipper's cancer. Like Mike said, cancer sucks no matter who it hits.
Straight water is not very good at putting out fossil fuels, unless you can put a LOT of water on it. They didn't have enough water. Foam would have helped a lot. They may not have foam tanks on that engine. When we have fire get into the fuel tank of vehicles it makes it a lot more difficult.


----------



## ssnvet

> Foam would have helped a lot. They may not have foam tanks on that engine. When we have fire get into the fuel tank of vehicles it makes it a lot more difficult.
> - firefighterontheside


When they put out the dust collector fire, they used foam. This was the first engine to respond and I believe they only had two fire fighters. Second engine came a short while after the video was shot.

Like most small New England towns, we have a volunteer fire department (they pay a per call stipend) with two or three FT shift LTs I don't believe this one resulted in a second alarm…. the DC fire did.
I believe they pay a per call stipend.


----------



## bandit571

Work-in-progress…









Cleaned down to bare metal, then painted…details?









That center "boss" is actually Brass…will go back and polish them up, when the paint has cured…


----------



## firefighterontheside

For us, a fire like that would be a 2 truck still alarm and not a first alarm. A first alarm would be at least 5 trucks including a ladder. Each additional alarm after that would be three more trucks.

When I was a volunteer, we got $5 for each call we went to. I think they were up to $7.50 a while back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Here s one for you fire guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's every firefighter's dream to do that. Problem is it takes longer to break out the glass and and pass the hose thru than to just go around.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel like a puddle… jus sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That's every firefighter's dream to do that. Problem is it takes longer to break out the glass and and pass the hose thru than to just go around.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But not as much fun…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I feel like a puddle… jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Puddle or Poodle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I feel like a puddle… jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Puddle or Poodle?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just a puddle, I need a haircut…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do puddles get haircuts?


----------



## rockusaf

Sorry to hear about Skipper Matt, We lost Rocky to cancer last year, he was a survivor of a cancerous mass on his leg for a couple years but we think it came back since he went from fine to multiple organ failure in a few weeks. Hopefully they get it all and that's the end of it for Skipper

I just had to take my Goofy to the vet today because he started walking odd and crying/yelping whenever he moved. Vet said he did something to his back but he was fine on our walk last night and I didn't see or hear anything. Hopefully some muscle relaxers and steroids will fix him up, he's just sleeping now with all the meds.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Need a nap…way too hot outside for me….causes problems. may take the day off….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you should!

Going to go home and work on cleaning the house. Then I'm going to cut the grass in the back yard about 9pm. It looks wild as it is so I don't want to let it go another few days and it would be almost untamable with my mower. Thinking about turning on the A/C in my shop and letting it run to keep the temp under 100 to keep anything that might explode in the can over the weekend.


----------



## DS

It was 115 degrees in Phoenix yesterday… no one complained. 
Wasn't even a record high for this date (118)
Adapt, overcome, improvise!

(Wimps… heheh.)


----------



## mojapitt

I'm thinking that if you were in Phoenix, someone would have been complaining


----------



## rhybeka

I would take 14% humidity over 64%+ any day of the week. Phoenix's 100+ feels like 80 here not that I'd want to be out in the sun long in either place!


----------



## Gene01

Phoenix gets hot but, in an hour and a half or so, the White Mountains await. Easily 20 degrees cooler. It's 88° at 12:45 where we live. 15% humidity. Nice day. C'mon up DS.


----------



## DS

Monte, Only my wife…



> I'm thinking that if you were in Phoenix, someone would have been complaining
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gene, you are very correct.
On any given summer weekend this town clears out for the mountains where it is cooler.



> Phoenix gets hot but, in an hour and a half or so, the White Mountains await. Easily 20 degrees cooler. It s 88° at 12:45 where we live. 15% humidity. Nice day. C mon up DS.
> 
> - Gene Howe


At my house we cope with the heat in by spending time in the pool. (Or indoors)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

St. Louis (Ballwin) where I am:









Phoenix:









That 43% difference between us is telling. You can sweat enough here to stay cool and when you do, it doesn't evaporate. I hate summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't even want it to feel like 94.


----------



## bandit571

Just had a "Gulley-washer come through….cooled things down a tiny bit…last seen, the T-storms are heading to the southeast of here….


----------



## Gene01

In the 80s, it got so hot in Phoenix that they closed Sky Harbor air port. It was 122° . Some wag had tee shirts printed asking "Where were you at 122?" I was living near Florence, AZ at the time. The owner of the River Bottom bar had his shirts printed. " I was in heaven at 127. " That was one hot summer.


----------



## DS

Mike, I will take 108 that feels like 108 over 94 that feels like 108 any day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^^Yup^^^^ Me Too


----------



## DS

Does this mean you're moving to Arizona? lol
Our winters are stunningly gorgeous!
just sayin'



> ^^^^Yup^^^^ Me Too
> 
> - MikeinSTL


----------



## mudflap4869

We left Oklahicky one summer and went to visit folks in Phoenix. 96 and 54% here, 105 and 15% in Phoenix. I didn't want to come home. Presently 105 and 54%. Too dadgummed miserable to accomplish anything outdoors. I wouldn't think of moving to Phoenix, but there are many places in Az where it would pleasant to live.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer #2 is out of the clamps..cleaned up. Went ahead and stained both #1 and #2 drawer fronts…letting them dry a while…


----------



## mojapitt

We hit 96 today with 80% humidity. May hit 100 next 3 days. Lots of water being consumed.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Does this mean you re moving to Arizona? lol
> Our winters are stunningly gorgeous!
> just sayin
> 
> ^^^^Yup^^^^ Me Too
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> - DS


I'm probably not going to move to Arizona, too close to California… and a certain family member I'm not fond of


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel yer pain Mike, we're at the same temps here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I watched your Cool Tool video on the router boss, I recently bought a Wood Rat and I'm very happy with the things it does. I leave mine set up primarily for finger joints because I have other tools that I prefer for dovetails, mortices, and such. Looking forward to seeing what else you do with it…..


----------



## CFrye

Looks like you got it figured out, Marty!
I spoke with my sister yesterday. She and her hubby are getting in a lot of pool time this summer at their Phoenix abode. She said a wild duck (female Mallard?) joined them in the pool for about 30 minutes recently! Reminded me of the commercial that has a newlywed couple sharing a hot tub with a lobster. My sister denied the duck spoke to her. Not sure I believe her.

Mudflap had me outside, in the shade, just before sunset working on the new shed. It is now ready for the floor joists. Wish we had a pool…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….have to go and get a CT scan of me head, this morning….maybe a couple yard sales on the way back home?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday !!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, unfortunately Snoopy is starting to look like this


----------



## diverlloyd

Forgot to clean the shop up after getting the red cedar from log to lumber. Opened the door last night and was hit by the cedar smell, it's still not cleaned up.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ I see nothing wrong with that.

Sounds like we need a LJ compound somewhere the humidity is lower. New Mexico mebbe?? 

I went out and grabbed a few things from the shop to install the hinges in my puzzle box last night since it rained (thanks Bandit) and I couldn't cut grass. it was warmer in the shed than outside - turned the AC on. Got inside, opened up the poly to find out it had filmed over. broke the film, and what came out was the consistency of honey. Good thing the container is several years old and almost empty anyway. The AC is set to keep the temp at 85 so we'll see if it's at all successful.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, us old dogs can relate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cedar smell good. Dirty shop bad, but not as bad as cedar smell is good.


----------



## rhybeka

those are pretty finger joints, Marty!!


----------



## bandit571

games afoot, this morning….kind of foggy out. get results from this morning's CT Scan in a week…

$9 spent of rusty stuff this morning….Film @2300….


----------



## bandit571

Photos of this morning's pickings?









Couldn't get everything in one shot…









Missing a bolt….cap iron on plane broke?









had a spare..









Or two….also a small bottle of Elmer's Carpenter's glue, unopened….
Will know more about the CT Scan next Friday….


----------



## ssnvet

Our manufacturing cluster for the day…

>A long standing customer that makes stadium seating orders 9,000 custom die cut foam seat pads (in 4 different sizes/materials).

>They send over CAD prints which we use to publish shop drawings and specify cutting dies

>They approve our prints and order the dies.

>The dies come in and we make parts of each for QC and first article approval.

>Customer approves first articles and cries for a partial delivery ASAP

>We do a back flip and push it through the production schedule

>We make the first delivery and the customer releases the foam to their production floor

AND…....................IT'S ALL WRONG!!

Turns out that they sent us the WRONG PRINTS !!

What's that old song….."ya go back, Jack, and do it again"

Yup, just another day in the life.

They'll eat the cost of new tooling but are crying for us to "re-work" the die cut foam. Since the correct sizes are smaller, this is possible, but it's very time consuming and fussy die cutting, and increases the % scrap.

So much for hurrying :^o


----------



## bandit571

test fit a handle to a drawer…after the stain was dry..









And the "details"...









Just might do….?


----------



## bandit571

Progress was made, tonight….









I can build the other 2 main drawers tomorrow…..and then cut the rest of the parts for the skinny drawers….









As all the parts for the other drawers are ready….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….twerps & perps.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning to all.


----------



## Gene01

Good morning. Another day of ringing out the new laser. At least Matt can shelve his problems on his days off. Us retired geezers don't get days off. Plus, I cant blame anyone but me and my own ignorance. Nothing new, there.

Bandit, the desk is really looking good. How's the knee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning gang. Another hot day.


----------



## bandit571

Going to call that Knee Doctor back, Monday…..knee feels worse than before he worked on it….

New blade for the bandsaw, and a bunch of brushes….


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit … looking good!

Went to the grand opening and dedication of our town's new PD. Pretty snazzy and a big upgrade from their former status as cellar dwellers in underneath town hall. VFW honor guard put the flag up the pole and the town fathers gave nice (short) speeches. Small town living at its best :^)

This toe will be gone come Monday.


----------



## ssnvet

Calling the Morris Chair done.










Project post to follow.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful, Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks great Matt


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's a great looking Morris chair, Matt!!

All that's left to do is christen it tonight with a fine Kentucky bourbon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that is a great desk. I'd love to have one like it. I just don't have anywhere to put it.
Matt, have a seat on that fine chair and and have a cold one. You've earned it. Sorry skipper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna have me a Kraftig light beer. I'm not sure I earned it, but I'm,gonna have it. Kraftig is the company that was started by Billy Busch to try and compete with Busch. He hasn't been profitable and is shutting down. I bought this 12 pack this morning and there won't be anymore.


----------



## bandit571

just "bombed" the shop….too many spider webs…waiting on the fog to settle, now….


----------



## ssnvet

project post is up… lots of build pics…

100 degrees and 80% humidity outside today and Mrs. Mainiac wants me to fire up the grill

:^o


----------



## mojapitt

We got to 104 today, currently 95 as I start our grill. Always time to BBQ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, you guys are hot. It was not that hot here.


----------



## bandit571

Currently at 90 degrees…humidity is dropping like a rock..from 90% down to 52%....
shirt is soaked…got two more drawers into the clamps..









And the rest of the parts for the two skinny drawers are milled up..









Will see how the shop is, tomorrow…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Us retired geezers don t get days off. Plus, I cant blame anyone but me and my own ignorance. Nothing new, there.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I blame you on my days off…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you can't have days off. You got houses to build/remodel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Calling the Morris Chair done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


What's that scuff mark on the lower left front corner??? Oh wait, that's Skipper's friend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you can't have days off. You got houses to build/remodel.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I keep tellin' em I'm retired but they won't listen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

At dang near 9pm the heat index has dropped below 100*.....


----------



## diverlloyd

Same here Marty. A/C is having tdouble keeping up, I have been telling the wife we need to blow some insulation into the front room walls. House was built in the 40's so I'm sure there isn't any in it.


----------



## rhybeka

it was 88 before humidity on my drive home from Dayton to Cbus. Jealous of all the shop time I'm seeing! Congrats Matt! must feel good to get to enjoy your hard work!

Bandit that's awesome! Be careful with your knee.

going to go back to sketchup until my eyelids fall and work on the workbench legs and an apron idea. Always something!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spent the better part of the day hanging doors. At some point the doors that were in this house from the late sixties were replaced with white six panel hollow core doors and someone installed a door to what is my son's room with the wrong sweep direction. Instead of swinging into the room towards the closet, the door swung into the room towards where the bed is now. This made it impossible to put a night stand next to the bed.

I replaced that door with a proper door and now we can put something next to the boy's bed as a nightstand. However, he has a loft bed now and I'm going to have to make a "thing" to mount on the wall for him to use as a nightstand. This is where the "designer in chief" (wife) gets to use that expensive degree and make a "thing" for me to build. I've been told that it'll likely be a floating box of sorts with enough depth to put his glasses, TV remote and a beverage on and it'll be required to have a lip to keep stuff from falling off.

I have proof that she loves me though and I'm not just the skilled labor. I was telling her I wanted pin nailer as there are times when 18 gage brad nailer is just overkill. While working on the door to the boy's room some one started to beat on the front door and ring the doorbell. It was the neighbor's boy. Immediately, I panic thinking that my son was hurt, but he popped around the corner and started pointing at the doorstep.

This was laying in front of the door in it's shipping package:

























I about fell over because I was read the riot act when I showed her the thing online. She was flabbergasted that it had arrived. My birthday is Wednesday the 24th. A big grin on her face and her hands in the air and a "Happy Birthday" with an exasperated laugh and a "IT'S NOT SUPPOSED TO BE HERE YET!"

I had to share. These kinds of stories can't be made up.

Hope everybody is staying cool. It's scorching here, glad I was able to work in the house today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's been hot here too, just the way I like it! Knowing how little winter weather I'll have to deal with has been a great stress reliever vs. previously living outside the mistake on the lake. I'm not so sure the folks with their panties in a bunch over global warming haven't extrapolated the available data to better fit their agenda but any time I see a sole person driving around in something that gets less than 20mpg helps me sleep a little better knowing there just might be a little less cold weather to deal with in winters to come. That and rising oil prices are helping pad my portfolio more than expected.

Matt, the Morris chair looks great, makes.me.want to figure out where to put a sewing at home.


----------



## mojapitt

Got lawn mowed this morning when only low 80s. Didn't want to wait till it got hot this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….trying to get both eyes awake….


----------



## ssnvet

Monte gets today's blue ribbon for ambition

I'm just getting my first cup of joe down


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been sitting outside at the firehouse drinking coffee all morning and it not too hot yet, but it'll come.
Mike, I have pin nailer from HF that gets the job done, but it has no safety. Pull the trigger and a pin comes out. Gotta be careful with that thing. They are really nice to have. Shoot the pin and then sand over it and the little hole disappears.


----------



## bandit571

Got a little done in the shop, this morning, before the shop got too toasty…









Drawers #3 and #4 are done….got the right side skinny drawer in the clamps…









And….









It FITS!....first try? No….drawer back was too wide….trimmed that, second try fits. 
Ran out of plywood….for ONE more drawer bottom..Grrrr, 
Edge choices for the top?









Roundover, Cove, or Ogee? We'll see…


----------



## ssnvet

Spent half the day cleaning and organizing the shop. Waxed all the cast iron surfaces. Scraped sanded and oiled the bench. Emptied the shop vac and cleaned the air filter.

Ready to start the coffee table.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...but any time I see a sole person driving around in something that gets less than 20mpg helps me sleep a little better knowing there just might be a little less cold weather to deal with in winters to come.
> - bigblockyeti


I'm doin' my part with my 14.5mpg F150…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gee Marty, I get 14 with my F250


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm only gonna get about 10 mpg….
With my 2015 Ford E-Series 450 cutaway van box truck….
with a 6.8L v10 engine!!!


----------



## mojapitt

To me, that's not bad Randy for that vehicle. My brother gets about 8 mpg with his 1 ton.


----------



## mojapitt

My Pacifica gets about 28, so that balances it all out.


----------



## DIYaholic

I met with the seller today….
This should be mine on Tuesday….


----------



## diverlloyd

Civic gets 35, other civic 25-28, wife Pontiac 28,Datsun infinite(it has no motor in it at the moment).
My day was spent inside had migraine day 3. Weather is looking almost nice for tomorrow so maybe a bit of shop time. I have a dozen or so cutting boards to make for gifts and donations.


----------



## Gene01

You'll love that V10, Randy. Mine gets around 12 mpg…empty…downhill. But it's got plenty of oomph. It's got almost 200K on the odometer and, not a lick of problems.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, about says it all….waiting on the Mountain Dew to wake up the eye balls…..left one is still asleep….1st Breakfast(pills) is done….waiting on 2nd Breakfast….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I get about 16.5mpg with my 1 ton diesel. I'm happy with that.
We had a 6.8 here years ago until it decided to try and drive on its roof in an ice storm. We were lucky to get 8.
That will be nice Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Almost a shame to have to cut this for a drawer bottom….









This is the 5mm x 2' x 4' ($6.54 ) plywood panel I bought last night…..need a 14" x 18" panel cut from this…may have to find a better use for the rest?

Also, while resetting a breaker the GrandBRAT DIVA popped last night, I stayed in the shop for a bit…









Cleaned up, and fitted the right hand skinny drawer. One of the corner blocks that hold the desk top on, was a bit low, adjusted the back corner to clear….stain and a handle. May try to stain the rest of the desk, later….


----------



## johnstoneb

Good looking desk, bandit. I used a plywood panel with grain like that for door on a tool cabinet. I bought another piece for drawer bottoms.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Good to know, makes me feel better about my decision.

I wanted a diesel….
As my choice of vehicle is (was) quite specific….
A 2010 - 2016 Ford E-Series 450 diesel with a 16' Unicel Aerocel box (& low milage)....
I expected to have to get one from out of state.
But this showed up locally, at a price within my budget, so….

This is actually more than I expected.
I was willing to forgo power windows, power mirrors and such upgrades….
However, this is fully loaded!!!
It has Sirius radio, Ford Sync from Microsoft….
& most importantly, it comes with a tow package with electric brake controller and receiver!!!

I'm really hoping the transfer of ownership goes quickly & smoothly!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Randy! That looks like a walk-in freezer door. Does that mean it's super insulated?
Bandit, I vote for the round over. Jim's desk has one of the others and his forearms hate it! Like resting on a knife edge. 
Speaking of Jim, he spent Saturday night in the hospital with chest pain. Did a chemical stress test Sunday morning, which he passed with flying colors, and was discharged home yesterday evening. I was supposed to go back to work Saturday and Sunday after almost two weeks vacation. I had to call in. I had laryngitis. Very difficult to effectively communicate with patients/coworkers via a white board (especially when I write like a doctor)! Didn't have the board with us in the ER so I took a picture of a blank white wall and used the photo editor to write messages on my phone (I couldn't remember how to increase the font size for typing on my phone so Jim could read it).


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats Randy… that van is going to make a great camper/house. Should be a super fun project building it out.

Candy… smart move using your phone. Hope your voice recovers soon.

Bandit… Desk is looking great. I really like how the hardware cleaned up.

other than that…. it's a Monday-Monday kind of Monday. :^(


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Morning Nubbers!

It's Monday, but at least I'm not in the heat anymore. Not much of St. Louis is hot today, but really really wet. The NWS has issued flash flood warnings for surrounding areas and we still have the ongoing flood warning on top of things.

Finished my door projects yesterday and got to use my new pin nailer to hang the trim casing. I'm really impressed with how clean the pins make the install and they will disappear when the better 3/4 paints the doors and trim.

Desk looks fantastic Bandit. I vote for the round over too. I had a desk growing up that had an ogee and I hated it. My radio desk has a round over and it was the best thing I ever did.

My 2012 Frontier gets 17 MPG with a 4.0 V6, 4×4, and a tow package. The diesel I'm looking to purchase next year is the same. It'll just be a LOT more truck.

Stay cool and dry folks!


----------



## mudflap4869

I hate my desk. Ogee edge feels like a knife. I have taped a mouse pad over it, but it still hurts to work on it. Don't ruin good furniture with that edge.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, sanded the top..









beltsander, then the ROS, then this thing…rounded the front corners ( sabre saw)









Beltsander to smooth the curve out…then change the bit in the router…









And ran the small round-over bit all the way around the top.
Then decided to add a coat of stain to the top..









When the stain is dry, it will match the drawer fronts….then cut the plywood, and got the last desk drawer into the clamps..









Later, when the shop cools down, I need to flip the desk up onto the tablesaw, so I can see, reach, and stain the rest of the wood…and maybe get the last drawer fitted and stained, too…
we'll see…


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, who says you can't use technology effectively? Very creative solution to a communication problem! Hope you're better soon. I'm thinking bottle flu.

Bandit, you've outdone yourself on this desk. Well done, man.

My truck does better mileage than all of yours put together. It pretty much takes up space in the garage. It's on the streamlining list.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

> My truck does better mileage than all of yours put together. It pretty much takes up space in the garage. It s on the streamlining list.
> - Dan Krager


DON'T DO IT !

A man has got to have his truck (or van :^)

Or in Randy's case…. the ultimate groovy hippy van ;^p


----------



## mojapitt

My F250 moves about once a month, but I wouldn't consider getting rid of it


----------



## ssnvet

> My F250 moves about once a month, but I wouldn't consider getting rid of it
> - Monte Pittman


Diesel? or 6.2 L Gas?

I really want to get an F250, standard cab, 8' bed and 6.2 L gas.

Just need to figure out the money thing


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our new FD F350 will have a 6.2l gas engine. Pretty soon you'll be able to get a 7.3 gas engine.


----------



## bandit571

last drawer is out of the clamps, cleaned up, stained and handled…

Bombed the Spider Village again….

waiting on help to arrive, so I can move the desk onto the tablesaw and stain it…


----------



## bandit571

Went from a 3.8 in the T&C van, to a 3.3 in the Dodge….still about the same 23 mpg…except. when I use that E85 gas…..seems to use a lot more per mile…newer ones have a 4.0 V6….


----------



## Gene01

That 7.3 ci V8 engine is a monster. According to Road and Track, if you want a bigger power plant, you'd have to get a ' Bugatti. It'll probably be offered in the Raptor, too.


----------



## Gene01

Oops….dubble post.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, desk looks superb!

And 10-4 on the E85 mileage. It will definitely go down. E85 doesn't have the same output power as gasoline and it burns cooler so it requires more fuel to get the same explosion as gasoline. I learned that when I had my 07 Nissan Titan. E85 is all smoke and mirrors as there isn't any savings because you're paying for a government subsidy, paying a fuel tax, and then using more to get the same power as gas.


----------



## ssnvet

E85 is (IMHO) all about the farm lobby and propping up corn prices. They don't even sell it in the Northeast.

Skipper is not a happy camper. But the first thing he did when we got home was take a crap and he's happy to eat biscuits, PB and cheese.










So hopefully the pains not too bad and he heals up well


----------



## bandit571

Max gets his "Cone-of-shame" and his stitches out thursday….so, his mood may improve…

I get the E85 IF I am staying around town…any further out..back to regular it goes…


----------



## CFrye

Aww, give Skipper an ear scritch from me. Poor pup… hope he's up and collecting toys soon!


----------



## Gene01

Poor guy. He needs some lovin'.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a scratch behind the ear for Skipper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been a rather interesting day, Mom's house took a lightning strike last night, been up there with the electritions replacing the service panel, and sealing up the outside of the house that the fire department felt was necessary to open up… Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Marty. Hopefully you won't have too much repair work to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That sucks Marty. Hopefully you won't have too much repair work to do.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My son-in-law's restoration company is gonna take care of the rest. Insurance will pay for it…..


----------



## bandit571

House has a Minwax smell, right now..









BTW: this is sitting on top of the tablesaw….









had to get to all the nooks and crannies…


----------



## boxcarmarty

My woodworking tomorrow consists of hooking up the trailer and picking up a stump grinder for 11 stump removals…..


----------



## mojapitt

What does a stump grinder cost to rent? It's probably in my future.


----------



## DIYaholic

> What does a stump grinder cost to rent? It's probably in my future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Umm…. nothing….
Marty works for corn squeezins!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The FD has this little habit of tearing things apart to make sure the fire is out.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, I think Marty did it *with* the stump grinder he already has. He is just blaming the FD.


----------



## bandit571

Double-decker spam sammich? Two spammers tonight?


----------



## rockusaf

Give Skipper some extra lovin, my Goofy is back to normal after a couple days on meds but he's definitely getting spoiled a bit. The steroids making him hungry and he's always been skinny so giving him extra treats.

My truck gets about 15 MPG, thought after I swapped the 28 year old stock engine for a newer one it'd get a bit better but it stayed about the same. I guess the fact that it's a motor and trans out of a late model Camaro with double the ponies of the original v6 I'm not doing that bad.

Rock


----------



## CFrye

Good news about Goofy, Rock! Please give him an ear scritch too. 
Steroids were affecting Mudflap's appetite the same way, without the "always been skinny" bit. :-D


----------



## rockusaf

Will do Candy, not that he's not getting enough already. He's the "old man" of the pack so he already is at the front of the line for food, treats and loving. The wife calls his brother "fat Jack" (he's a rat terrier that I think the shelter thought was a Jack Russel, hence the name) but they are both well within the weight they should be. Jack's favorite past time is hunting geckos in the garden, and I've caught him with more than one in his mouth so I think he's more than happy to supplement his diet with them.

Rock


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The FD has this little habit of tearing things apart to make sure the fire is out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But there was no fire, they were called as a precaution…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the rental is $200 for the day…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!


----------



## Gene01

Tried out a new restaurant in town. A Mongolian grill. You pick up a steel bowl and select different thinly sliced meats…pork, beef, shrimp, light and dark chicken, any veggies you want, then you mash it all down tightly, finally pile on whatever noodles you want. In a separate small bowl, you pick out your sauces. Then you give it to a "chef" who cooks it all on a huge round steel cook top. 
It wasn't bad. But, not great, either. We both said we prefer the Sushi place next door. I'm just a Mexican food lover, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Yawn…. not a lot of sleeping going on last night.

Late hockey game (my purple peeps are really coming together as a team and dowsed the White team 6-2) and came home to find Mrs. Mainiac sleeping on the couch (well… let's just say laying on the couch, as I don't think there was any sleeping going on) next to Skipper, who was whimpering.

I assumed puppy comfort duty and sent Mrs. Mainiac to bed. He was not a happy camper. Finally figured out that he needed to go pee at 3:30 a.m., but he can hardly stand on the foot.

The clang, clang of the gutter seam leaking on the window AC shell and the hamster doing his nocturnal exercise program didn't help much either….

Skipper looked a little better this a.m. and was ready for his next pill, which seems to help.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Redoak49

> Yawn…. not a lot of sleeping going on last night.
> 
> Late hockey game (my purple peeps are really coming together as a team and dowsed the White team 6-2) and came home to find Mrs. Mainiac sleeping on the couch (well… let s just say laying on the couch, as I don t think there was any sleeping going on) next to Skipper, who was whimpering.
> 
> I assumed puppy comfort duty and sent Mrs. Mainiac to bed. He was not a happy camper. Finally figured out that he needed to go pee at 3:30 a.m., but he can hardly stand on the foot.
> 
> The clang, clang of the gutter seam leaking on the window AC shell and the hamster doing his nocturnal exercise program didn t help much either….
> 
> Skipper looked a little better this a.m. and was ready for his next pill, which seems to help.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


 You got my sympathy with the dog. We just went through about two weeks of it and a couple vet visits. Spent a number of nights in a LazyBoy chair with the dog. She had some kind of stomach bug and was antsy. She does not like taking pills and couldn't have peanut butter to hide them. She did like plain yogurt. All is well now and back to normal and we are all sleeping all night in the bed.


----------



## rhybeka

been looking at leather working tools on my lunch break since this apron idea has reared it's head again. Leather working seems to be about as expensive as woodworking! Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a decent middle ground kit of tools for the tasks I want to accomplish, and piecing/parting it seems expensive. It's easy to find cheap sets and maybe I just need to be ok with it since I only see myself doing this one project currently…but I know you should buy the best you can afford - cruddy tools can look like shoddy work.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"Buy once, cry once", right Beka?

There is a reason why some of my most important hand tools came from Snap On.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah… one of the leatherworkers I checked out on youtube previewed this stitching tool that costs anywhere between 80 and 140 depending on how many tines (for lack of a better word) it has. not sure I'm quite there yet. I think I have a decent assortment put together at Tandy for $250, but I think I may be able to build the stitching horse and save $20. good thing this isn't high on the to-do list.

Also had an interesting conversation with the SO earlier. Appears I may be trying to sell this hickory slab bench I'm working on.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Do you have a Tandy near by? I'd stop in for a chat if you do. There is a location near my home and I like to stop in just for the free smells.


----------



## bandit571

Not enough clear gloss poly left in the can, to do the desk…went out and bought a NEW can of Amber Shellac….will see how that turns out….


----------



## bandit571

Second coat is now on. Went the first coat was done, I refilled the can with DNA…maybe 1/2" or so. thinned the shellac just a bit…second coat went on a bit better…now really used to working with the stuff…..

Will see how things look, after Supper….may be about ready to flip the desk back over, onto it's 6 own feet….and do the top in about…4 coats?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Are you sanding between coats Bandit?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka what are leather working tools are you looking for? I may have what you want.


----------



## bandit571

Second coat is done, rubbed down with 0000 steel wool

Desk is now standing on it's own 6 feet…first coat is now on the top…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tried out a new restaurant in town. A Mongolian grill. You pick up a steel bowl and select different thinly sliced meats…pork, beef, shrimp, light and dark chicken, any veggies you want, then you mash it all down tightly, finally pile on whatever noodles you want. In a separate small bowl, you pick out your sauces. Then you give it to a "chef" who cooks it all on a huge round steel cook top.
> It wasn t bad. But, not great, either. We both said we prefer the Sushi place next door. I m just a Mexican food lover, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Nothin' better then a black angus slab with a baked tater on the side…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although I have a couple of monster green peppers in the garden that are gonna meet some pork, cream cheese, and Parmesan this weekend…..


----------



## mojapitt

Wife picked peppers and made those for supper tonight Marty. Pretty sure they came from our garden though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll hafta go out tommorrow and check…..


----------



## bandit571

PIP, anyone?










And, right after coat #2 was brushed on…









Almost time to take this upstairs…?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lookin' good, Bandit!


----------



## CFrye

> Lookin good, Bandit!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Agreed!


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast?

Top of the Morning to ya…...appointment later this afternoon, to recheck this left knee….then go see what Grandson #1 needs done with his "Man Cave" Project…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

Desk looks great Bandit


----------



## mudflap4869

*BAH HUMBUG!*


----------



## Gene01

Sweet, Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sure is handsome, bandit.

Good see you're doing well Jim.

I put a big silver maple log on the mill a bit ago. I'm hoping for some spalted slabs. We'll know soon.


----------



## DS

I was at Costco yesterday after work. I was almost done shopping when all the sample carts came out.
There was an interesting display that had some kind of dip they were serving on crackers. 
Six different flavors.

The lady was kind and rattled off all the different flavors, then pointed to the last one and simply said, "And that one is hot."

I sampled a couple of the flavors and heard her repeat her warning a couple of times.
In my head I am thinking, this is like my wife's idea of hot, meaning, not very hot.

Not thinking much of it I plop one of the "hot" ones in my mouth. 
Not bad, it has good flavor. Sure enough, it didn't seem very hot. 
The lady, seeing me do this says, "It'll sneak up on you."

I'm still not worried, but just then, the heat ramped it's way up pretty high. 
10 seconds later it went to an all new level.

I decided it was time to investigate the packaging and see what I had just consumed.
"Habanero and Ghost Pepper" flavor - She could've just said so.

Yup. It was officially hot - and not "you wife gets indigestion a lot, hot", but really hot. 
Habaneros range between 100k and 350k scovils and Ghost Peppers range between 850k and 1M scovils.

There should've been a warning sign or something. 
It was actually pretty good and I may go back today and buy some. 3 flavors for $8 and change.

And yes, if I do get some, I will likely get a hot one - just to share with all my friends. 
;-D


----------



## Gene01

DS, don't forget the ice cream!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ghost peppers are cute….I've got Carolina Reaper hot sauce in my fridge.  And pure capsaicin in an oil suspension too for just pure heat.

The ghost pepper tips the Scoville scale at a walloping 855,000 to 1,041,427 Scoville heat units. The Carolina Reaper eclipses it at 1,400,000 to 2,200,000 SHU. - https://www.pepperscale.com/carolina-reaper-vs-ghost-pepper/


----------



## DS

When they start sampling Carolina Reapers at Costco, let me know - I'm there!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka what are leather working tools are you looking for? I may have what you want.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Just looking for a pretty basic kit, AJ - edge beveler, diamond chisels, groover and creaser, stitching awl, edge burnisher, needles, waxed thread, punches, rivet setter, skiver… I think I can make the stitching horse and save $20. nobody seems to sell a kit with the above. It seems either you get a kit for only stitching or only crafting but nothing in the middle. My dad says he has leather and his upholstery sewing machine will sew leather, but I have a feeling most of the pockets I'm thinking of will have to be created someone independently and sewn onto the canvas apron. I could use some practice before doing the real thing anyway so I was going to get some material to practice on.

Looks like I may end up selling this hickory slab bench I've been working on for the past six months. discussed it with the SO and we just don't have any room for it since she purchased the dining room set as part of the deal for my truck. I'm not sure it'll sell in the market we have but my sister said she would also take it (if it was free of course). We'll see. I have to finish it first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that was disappointing to say the least. Rotten and termites. Hit a chain with the first cut. I made 4 short boards out of 1 10 foot log.


----------



## ssnvet

> Well, that was disappointing to say the least. Rotten and termites. Hit a chain with the first cut. I made 4 short boards out of 1 10 foot log.
> - firefighterontheside


Ya wins some, ya loses some :^o


----------



## mudflap4869

Generally the hottest thing I eat is Tabasco sauce. Sometimes they sneak something hotter in on me, but I am a pansy and try to avoid that stuff. I used to raise those little ornamental peppers. They were in pretty different colors, but they got too hot for this sissy.


----------



## rhybeka

I can't do anything hotter than a jalapeno - and even then that's stretching it.

Awww  I'm sorry Billl!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka 
https://m.banggood.com/search/leather%20working%20tools.html

Let me know if you don't see what you are looking for I will look through my stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Hauled the one 1×8 Ash plank to the shop…..top shelf of the Hutch…..has a "live edge" that may get to be seen..

needs trimmed for length..about a foot too long…rest of the lumber supply are 1×6s….need to get some measurements, and draw up a plan, of some sort…

How much "air space" do I leave around a "tower" for the computer? Depending on the location of the vent holes….Hmmmvents are in the back..but, they are also along one side….may have to lay it down on the other side…

Computer is an HP Pavilion….









Darker strip is the vent area….which may become the top ?
Old hutch doesn't have the room for the tower, nor the external hard drive….would like to set the tower down at desk level,,,maybe a shelf above it for the HD? tried of having to stand up from my chair, to do any DVD, or Camera card stuff….









Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now on-line….waiting to see what it comes up with….

How about monitors, how much air space do they need? Mine is a 21" screen. Also needs to sit a bit higher than right on the desktop…like about 3" more….
This might get complicated..stay tuned…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Oooooh, chain versus bandsaw blade…nasty.

DS, Don't think I've ever seen a reaper at Costco. I think that many Carolina Reapers in one place might be a felony or an act of terrorism.


----------



## bandit571

left knee is now going to P.T. for a few weeks….waiting on that shot to make things better. Not a candidate for any surgery…yet.


----------



## totalrewind

Since we're talking about spicy stuff and Costco, if you ever see Aidells mango+habanero sausages… buy them immediately! Not as spicy as they sound, but trust me. You won't regret it!

Also, second runner up goes to their jalapeno and garlic stuffed olives. I'm not a big olive fan, but, mmm boy!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I understand the sweet and spicy combination, but mango just is not a flavor I'm fond of. If those were pineapple+habanero then count me in.


----------



## diverlloyd

I made some cutting board test pieces and don't know if I will like them.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^Pictures?^^^ Allow the hive mind here to evaluate for you.


----------



## mudflap4869

I grew up with a mango tree in the yard in Hollywood Florida. We hated that crap and finally cut it down. Tangerines replaced it and we loved them. Kumquats were not our favorite either. Why do people plant that sort of crap?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The chain was not good for the blade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hard to tell from picture, but this will be an awesome cherry log. About 10 feet of 24" diameter before the fork.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Also, second runner up goes to their jalapeno and garlic stuffed olives. I m not a big olive fan, but, mmm boy!
> 
> - totalrewind


I git the jalapeno and garlic stuffed olives at Rural King, they are good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

C'mon Bill, even I know not to cut chains…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, when are you going to get your sawmill?


----------



## bandit571

Played "Cutman" this evening…Grandson's place, where he is turning a back porch into a "Man Cave" needed a bunch of studs installed….where he will be placing drywall on the inside. had to find the angle of the rafters….then cut the ends of the 2×4s to match….had two saws set up. one for straight cuts, the other for the 5 degree angle cuts…for some reason, I am a little worn out, tonight…


----------



## DIYaholic

I drove 1.5 hours this A.M. to purchase my new to me "home"....
Transaction at the bank went easy peasy….
Registration at DMV went quickly & smoothly….
Renting a car tow dolly went without a hitch….
(Well, actually there was a hitch involved…. LOL….)
The ride home went without any problems….
I wonder what I did wrong?!?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you hopefully slept well last night!

@Randy I wonder??

@AJ no worries - there's no hurry on this as I have umpteen other projects to finish before I get to this one. My head is just lightyears ahead of every other step in the middle.

Morning All!

Chris Young concert at the Ohio state fair tonight and the nephew is down for the weekend. He's doing a ride along with CPD tomorrow. should be fun!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho neighbors…

Met with the architect for our new facility yesterday. After he incorporates our feedback the next round will be with the MEP (mechanical, electrical & plumbing) people, to spec. out services. As feared, our schedule is slipping away with the summer and at best, we'll be moving earth in November. :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you did it all wrong Randy.

Matt, we were hoping to be breaking ground on firehouse renovation at one of our stations. It's going so slow with the contractor. It will happen before we know it though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Marty, when you getting your mill?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka just let me know.

Mike I will take some pics when I go out there today.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, ya know what they say about too many cooks spoiling the soup.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going on my first excursion in my new "home"....
Traveling to Long Island to see family and attend my nephew's wedding.

Spent the morning getting an oil change and replacing the air filter….
They also check and top off all fluids and tire pressures….
I think I'm good to go???

See ya when In see ya!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> The chain was not good for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Were there sparks? How many teeth got ripped off? That looks like swing set chain. Interesting if that was part of the vertical part of the tree.

Drive fast and swerve Randy! Happy motoring.

Matt plans are just that plans. When you make them, expect to break them. Too bad it's slowing down process though. Hopefully it's not affecting profit.


----------



## bandit571

Natasha: "You have Plan, Darlink?" 
Boris" "I have plan, they don't always work out, but, I always have Plan"

So…









We have "Plan" for the Hutch on the Computer Desk. Might be "Very IN-ter-esting…"

Details, as they develop….


----------



## ssnvet

Natasha:
You are so bad, you're good!

Boris:
It's good to be bad!

Hey, this could be a new sig line for Randy


----------



## Gene01

Was ist los, Boris?


----------



## bandit571

ich verstehe nichts, Herr Howe?

Or, IF you prefer…"Toi khong hieu"


----------



## Redoak49

Bandit - How much space around your tower? It looks pretty tight and will build up heat. Also, you will need to clean around it as dust will build up. Heat is a mortal enemy of computers.

I have 2" on the side and lots of air holes behind. My tower is also on drawer slides to pull it out.


----------



## bandit571

back of the tower's spot will be open. There is a row of vent holes along the left front of the tower. was trying for 1" along that side…looks like the vents will be outside of the hutch, by about an inch. twin fan vents in back.

Shelves are 5-3/4" deep….first vent hole on the side of the tower is at 6" from the back. With another 5-1/4" sticking out of the hutch…

Right now, the tower is too high to reach from the chair….also is out in the open that dust is all over it right now…would be nice to just reach over, slide a DVD in, and sit and watch a movie….


----------



## Gene01

> ich verstehe nichts, Herr Howe?
> 
> Or, IF you prefer…"Toi khong hieu"
> 
> - bandit571


Not literally but, close to"Whats up? " Chuyện gì đang xảy ra Or, Que pasa, amigo?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rest stop in Connecticut for dinner & a stretch….
Abut 3 more hours left…..
Should make tomorrow's wedding!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, is that HP logo etched or is it a built in vent? Most likely your fans draw air through the case and vent out the back. If that HP logo is part of a vent system you may have a fan there too, which would be good. If there isn't a fan there and provisions were made, you might be able to add one.

More air through the case is never a bad thing.


----------



## bandit571

HP logo is just etched, not a vent.

2 fans in the back pull all the air in through the side….photos..









Main air intake…









Logo…solid plastic….









back of the case, vent fans….top one was running, too…still need a spot for..









the hard drive….may sit it on the shelf the Monitor will be sitting on…

Get to see the ENT Doctor tomorrow afternoon…and see what the scan said….besides empty "Space for Rent"


----------



## ssnvet

I'm a great uncle. Say hello to baby Beau










I guess that means I'm getting old.


----------



## ssnvet

And Skipper got his cast off


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice to see skippers paw.

I bought a Freud 24 tooth ripping a blade today minus it's a thin kerf. It was the only ripping blade in town. Now I can drop the other blades off to get sharpened.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeah Marty, when you getting your mill?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Rest stop in Connecticut for dinner & a stretch….
> Abut 3 more hours left…..
> Should make tomorrow s wedding!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Who let Randy loose???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was on my way home this afternoon when I came across a Kenworth powered toy hauler pulling a big tri-axle enclosed trailer and I thought… OMG, Randy is here in Indiana…..


----------



## bandit571

Better stay off the sidewalks…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..street out front is filled with stuff ftom a Gas Line Co. , replacing gas meters in front of the houses…jack hammers, trackhoe, backhoe…..amongst other noise-makers….so, if'n I can sleep in…nobody will…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps!

Jack of all trades at work this morning. The quill recoil spring on the milling machine in our "skunk works" failed. Gotta love Grizzly! as they have 100% parts support and online parts diagrams. Carefully extracted the broken sprint and should have the new one on Tuesday.

Another day in the life of the salt mine…. back to busting big rocks into little rocks.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

Glad you will make it in time, Randy!

Concert was good last night. Only ate 1/2 a piece of pizza, stopped at the bulk candy place (mistake as most of it is for me - but I'm going to freeze a bunch of it) and had iced tea. fried food just does not agree with me so as good as it smelled, I steered clear.

I pulled a shopping list of all the supplies I need for the lean-to and was surprised to be $100 lower than last estimate. Not sure if I picked the cheaper studs or what. Still trying to find a locking door handle like the one on the front doors though.


----------



## DIYaholic

I arrived safe & sound, to Long Island….
That Indiana bloke must've been my twin brother….

I was extremely pleased with how well my new home travels & handles….
It was not a "white knuckle" drive….
Even on I-95 rush hour in CT….
At 80 MPH!!!

The wedding is a Hawaiian themed event….
So I started my vacation trek to L.I. in one of my Hawaiian shirts….
I continued that theme with a relaxing dip in my sisters pool this A.M.
A slice of Hawaiian pizza for lunch will need to be had….
TTFN….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Randy,

Pineapple and ham or pineapple and pepperoni?

Enjoy the festivities!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… you'll have to mix up a Blue Hawaiian for the grand finale


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy try one of these they go down smooth.

BBC
1oz baileys
1oz banana liqueur
1oz piña colada mix
1oz dark rum
1banana
5 cubes of ice
Blended in blender to a smoothie consistency. You can add shaved chocolate to it also if you are into that.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't get a thing done, today….ear was checked out….NOTHING is allowed in that ear canal, ever….

Start PT on the left knee, Monday….

Remember when one smoked a Blue Hawaiian…


----------



## bandit571

Go back and see the ENT in 6 months.

ENT was delayed, by about an hour…he had to do a bit of surgery down in the ER, this afternoon….

Got up into the 90s today….but no rain….

next Thursday starts the World's Longest Yard Sale…..


----------



## Gene01

As Bill's Cindy will tell you…never, ever put anything in your ear smaller than your elbow.


----------



## DIYaholic

The wedding & reception were held in "The Hamptons"....
Playground of the rich & famous….

I'll spare you the "family photos" of people you don't know….
The event, weather, scenery & views were awesome….


----------



## Gene01

Awesome pictures, Randy. Gorgeous site for a wedding celebration. Did they have beer, though?


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike you wanted to see some options.










They will be bigger but it's a sample of pieces. I need to make two simpleish( charity auctions )ones and a couple more interesting ones( for friends).


----------



## bandit571

Top shelf has been cut, jointed, planed…and set aside..









4 uprights have been cut, jointed, flattened, and set aside….the 2 main shelves…









and 4 shelves for the cubby-holes…









Set aside….dryer ran me out of the shop….

May go back to the shop later, IF the shop cools down…


----------



## bandit571

To change a bit in the old DeWalt 610 takes these two items..









To get this bit out…









And replace it with a 1/2" wide cutter…









So I can do stopped dados…..with the old router…









Will see how it goes, later…..BTW: I do have a spare bit, just in case…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up a load of logs today. I'm buying a bunch. Cherry, walnut, hickory and a few others. I've got at least 2 more loads to get, probably more.


----------



## Gene01

It's Monday eve. Time for us willingly unemployed to celebrate another week of sleeping in, wearing comfortable clothes, and taking afternoon naps.


----------



## mojapitt

> It s Monday eve. Time for us willingly unemployed to celebrate another week of sleeping in, wearing comfortable clothes, and taking afternoon naps.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I believe that you earn a paycheck every month for doing all of the above. I envy you for that.


----------



## ssnvet

Only 40" long. I think I'll tweak the design to incorporate bread boards.










He won't stop licking so he has to where the cone.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Poor Skipper has to wear the cone of shame.


----------



## diverlloyd

Read the below in William Shatner's voice for best effect.

Damn the cone of shame !!!


----------



## bandit571

max got rid of his, last week…

just came from the shop..needed a new bottle of Gatorade…

test fit have been done on the Hutch….needs a glue up…after a rebate is made….right now, I am hogging the A/C till i cool off…have pictures to process, anyway….I'm plumb worn out…

Film @ 2300 hrs….teaser?









or 2…









hmmmmm..


----------



## Gene01

Curiously awaiting your hutch to desk attachments.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s Monday eve. Time for us willingly unemployed to celebrate another week of sleeping in, wearing comfortable clothes, and taking afternoon naps.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Damn, I done lost a day. My clock still shows Sunday eve…..


----------



## bandit571

two glue ups were done…plus helping Grandson on his ManCave Project, needed supplies bought.









Leftside of Hutch…glue only on the shelf, this time..other clamps to pull it square…









Cubby hole assembled, glued, and a back nailed on. front view?









Thinking I could add a door to the front?


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better get that blog caught up?....been a long day..was even in Lowes, this evening…and forgot to get some Brass screws….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike you wanted to see some options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be bigger but it s a sample of pieces. I need to make two simpleish( charity auctions )ones and a couple more interesting ones( for friends).
> 
> - diverlloyd


So for the friends… I like the bottom two. Anybody I would give a board to with that pattern would plumb flip.

For the charity, I like the zig zag.


----------



## bandit571

About T-boned an idiot yesterday….she did stop at a stop sign ( barely..) then tried to pull out in front of my van…that was doing 40 mph…..had to swerve almost all the way over to get around the dummy….then she followed me, while texting on her phone….

Must have thought I should stop to let her go first? Was coming out a park entrance ( 10 mph speed limit..) at about 30mph….and barely stopped, was 1/2 way into the lane….Cops? Nah, they were too busy checking on a campfire at a party….they even ran all the plates, before they left. 10 vehicles, took awhile…end of the month quota BS.

Grandson #3 got pulled over the other night, County Mounty said he was speeding…yeah…57 in a 55?


----------



## ssnvet

Seems like Ohio always did have somewhat of a reputation as a police state. The Ohio State Police were infamous when I was growing up in Michigan.


----------



## mojapitt

I think every area has a Barney Fife in the group


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have plenty of little towns around here that only have a PD to make money for the city by stopping speeders.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, about says it all….

As long as they don't turn into "Fearless Fosdykes" .....Actually surprised some of them can actually read….

Worst town was a suburb of Columbus, OH…called Rome….Speedtrap, State more or less shut them down….


----------



## DIYaholic

I safely navigated my way back to Vermont yesterday….
Light traffic turned a 9.0 hour drive into a 7.5 hour drive….

My sister & BIL have been visiting Vermont, while I was out of town….
Met up with them for dinner & drinks yesterday….
Today, the plan is lunch with them before they head to Hampton Beach, N.H.

As a result of my trip, via I-95 rush hour traffic….
That and several attempts to park my rig….
I have found the need for a 360 degree bird view backup camera system….
More research is needed, but I want one YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I have gotten 3 tickets in my life. One was for 2 over, one was for 1 over and was asked why I was in such a rush, third was for running a stop sign that I was 4 blocks from. That was at around two in the morning and was told "well I'm 40% sure it was you since it was a black car". I asked how he knows it was a black car since there was no street lights and it was pitch black out?. I went and got a security video showing I was blocks away from it, went to court and was told that the state cops have been bitching about the d.a. throwing out tickets and was told to stop doing it. So even with video proof they only knocked it down to don't get a ticket in a year and we will drop this one. The cop didn't know where he was, couldnt tell me the spot where the stop sign was that I blew through and didn't know that he went down the wrong way on a one way without his lights on that have a couple blind people on that used to live there. Stupid stuff like that is why dumb people should be hired as cops.


----------



## bandit571

supplies bought at Lowes, this morning….2 kinds of brackets, to attach the Hutch to the desk, and box of #8×1" brass screws…"L" Brackets are also brass…the other brackets will be a surprise…..


----------



## Gene01

Waiting breathlessly, to see those brackets and the fit up, Bandit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning to ya….Monday, about says it all….
> 
> As long as they don t turn into "Fearless Fosdykes" .....Actually surprised some of them can actually read….
> 
> Worst town was a suburb of Columbus, OH…called Rome….Speedtrap, State more or less shut them down….
> 
> - bandit571


Linndale, OH has a total area of 0.08 square miles, last constructed a house in 1968 and has only ~40 residential addresses but still has a mayor and a police department. The city's almost sole source of income was from speeding tickets, many stemming from I-71, the irony there lies with the fact they have no access to I-71 without traveling to adjacent cleveland or Brooklyn to get onto I-71 as their officers regularly did. It was a famous speed trap for a very long time. The state finally shut down the interstate speed trap but everywhere else within the village is littered with traffic cameras that still seem to be a problem with those commuting through the area. Google it and the vast majority of hits revolve around this past and ongoing problem. Just another of many reasons I moved away from the mistake on the lake!


----------



## rhybeka

Trying to fix the adjustment on my ya fence so it doesn't unlock itself mid cut! Any tips??


----------



## bandit571

Knee got "rehabbed" this afternoon….hurts worse than when they started on it….May try the shop in a bit….


----------



## bandit571

Have to remember to take the camera to the shop…..will correct that in a minute or so…

knee has been "taped up" will see how that goes…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> As a result of my trip, via I-95 rush hour traffic….
> That and several attempts to park my rig….
> I have found the need for a 360 degree bird view backup camera system….
> More research is needed, but I want one YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Don't be skeered…..


----------



## bandit571

Have to limit the trips on the stairs….but,,all glued up…









Screws have been added to reinforce a few glue joints ( only snapped one off..)









Toys used?









Hammer to "adjust" the fit…drills to counter sink. another to drill pilot holes, another to drive the screws…
And..for Gene…..









Brass "L" shaped to attach at the back…others for the front…if they look familiar,...









I used 4 others to connect the desk parts…debating on which screws to use…









They come with black screws…..or, I can use brass ones.

letting the glue up sit overnight….me too. have "homework" to do….rehab for the knee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I ain't skeered….
I'm just going to put modern technology to work for me!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## diverlloyd

Need to come up with a safe way to cut the cutting board pieces at a 45 length ways safely. Any ideas?


----------



## Gene01

> Need to come up with a safe way to cut the cutting board pieces at a 45 length ways safely. Any ideas?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Tilt and rip? Feather board and a Grrripper like pusher.


----------



## bandit571

Set this at 45 degrees, and a cardio to boot..


----------



## DS

Start with wider boards, (glue up?), cut the 45 degree miter rip-cut on both long edges, then cut the square 90 degree cut to remove the pieces from the larger board - All while keeping the wide part of the board between the fence and the blade.

Rinse, repeat, until the board is too small to cut safely.



> Need to come up with a safe way to cut the cutting board pieces at a 45 length ways safely. Any ideas?
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

I had to jive my coffee table plans with my lumber stash and now am looking at a major re-design…

Need bread boards and now the Mrs. says she wants a drawer in it as well. And a bottom shelf is also on the list of potential changes…..

Something more like this…









Where as this was the original plan…









Though I like the corner posts standing proud of the top, I need to use bread boards to get the length I want and don't think that would work with this style.


----------



## DS

Matt, either of those would look really nice next to a Morris chair…
just sayin'.

Mrs. Matt wants, Mrs. Matt gets, I suppose.

"I suggest you let the wookie win." -Hans Solo


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like the through tenon. I think you could probably adapt the top one to include that feature.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pieces are all already cut at 4" squares. Titling the blade I'm worried about it pinching and throwing it back. I was think of making a jig. Keeping the blade at 90 and being able to lay the long piece in in a 45 degree trough. This is what happens when I change my mind.

Matt both are nice. I like the top one.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps came off this morning, fumbled around a bit ( sanding, more screws, round over bit in the router….)









Then fumble some more….stained everything that will show…









The set it here, while I build a small door enough for a dry fit..









Needs cleaned up, glued up, sanded and stained…and a latch and some small hinges…before I can shellac the entire hutch….
Resting the knee…homework for it this morning, and a lap around Wall E World…..Busy day..


----------



## rhybeka

Think I got my fence fixed. Adjusted the allen screws to tighten the fit and it seems to be doing the job. having a bit of an issue with the joints this plan is showing.


----------



## bandit571

Been a hot, humid, rainy-assed day…would love to leave the windows on the van down….but not at the risk of a wet butt. City has been re=doing all the water meters along the streets in the neighborhood…sucks when you get rained on at work…..

Have an errand to run, then maybe that door to get glued up…Will put a latch on that door, to hide the booze from Marty….

maybe post a picture, or three of that issue with the joints, Beka?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit it hasn't rained at all down here. Send some??

Trying to figure what kind of joints to use that aren't these - the directions are well sucky and I don't want to do a bunch of fiddling.


----------



## bandit571

Rebates. "top" fits into rebates on the side panels"back" (4) has rebates all around. other two sides fit into those, as well as the "bottom' panel…would be the easy way. They are using a groove on the left and right one, that the top and bottom fits into, then #4 then covers all the pieces.

Errands ran…feel like taking a nap, now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have an errand to run, then maybe that door to get glued up…Will put a latch on that door, to hide the booze from Marty….
> 
> - bandit571


I have a highly trained booze hound that can sniff it out, I just hafta git it away from her before she drinks it all…..


----------



## bandit571

Door has been cleaned up ( junior jack handplane) and assembled..









View from the inside, and..









the outside….wound up upside down in the clamps…..and have the hardware rounded up..









May have to shift one bracket…









One on the right may go around the corner, to allow the door to open all the way…

getting finger poked in the morning, knee rehab after Lunch….maybe by then, the glue and stain will be dry?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Begorra it be Wednesday, already. Time to start the WTF countdown. I'll be batching it for the next 9 days. Gramma is heading to Tucson for another stint of babysitting. She don't mind. She'll have a pool and lotsa malls. Me and the dog will survive, I'm sure.


----------



## bandit571

Door is out of the clamps, sanded, and stained….still trying to decide which is the top of the door…


----------



## mojapitt

Just had a really big ice cream cone. Trying to decide if I feel bad about it or if I just need a nap.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Just had a really big ice cream cone. Trying to decide if I feel bad about it or if I just need a nap.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like you need another one to think about the first one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I agree with Lloyd, it wasn't big enough if you're still thinking about a nap.

Speaking of big..how's that tall guy doing you had training with? I'm 5 foot 4 inches tall. I'm sure I would have to shout for him to be able to hear me. I can't get over how tall he is.


----------



## bandit571

Hour long "mugging" on the knee, today….even worked up a sweat…may need a nap.

maybe later, I can apply a coat of shellac to the hutch, maybe after Supper…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm leaving for Branson tomorrow for 10 days. We eat a lot of ice cream while there. May have to get bigger shorts while I'm there.


----------



## ssnvet

I would really like to be working on the coffee table design, but alas, my boss thinks that I should do work while I'm at work…. and there's a whole lot of it to be done lately.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

WORK AT WORK!!!????!!! That's CRAZY TALK!!!! I'd rather be woodworking too Matt. You're not the only one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill buy ones with stretchable waists. You can thank me later.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mr. Moose says that it is 103 in the shade of the back porch. The weatherman says that the humidity is 85%. Outside less than 10 minutes, and not a dry spot on me. This morning, the Dr. said that I am to stay inside when the weather is like this. Candy encourages him to be mean to me. She tattles on me every time we see him. Danged stool pigeon is what she is. I need to find a little Filipino girl to treat me as I deserve, and make Candy mind her own danged business. 
Now I am going to just sit in front of the A/C and read a good book on my Kindle until I feel like doing something. Like joining Monte in eating all the ice cream I can hold. Gotta make up for the 8 lbs I have lost since April. Now THAT pleased the old red headed sawbones. And the old fat broad too.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Did you see this one in the Craigslist thread Bill?









I think we need to go halvesies on this and put it at your place.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…PIP?









maybe one more coat on the top of the hutch, then rub it all down with some 0000 steel wool? 









Be "Moving day" by Friday?

World's Longest Yard Sale starts tomorrow, and runs through Sunday….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wear stretchy ones sometimes, but to find stretchy ones with belt loops is rare.

I hadn't seen that Mike. How will it do sitting outside in the yard, because that's the only space I have. I do want a bigger planer though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

OMG it weighs 3000 lbs!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That J.A. Fay and Egan is a monster! and 500lbs. heavier than the Rockwell S63 I regrettably had to sell before moving south. Moving it would have been a huge PITA.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I would say at 3000 lbs, it's old steel and iron, it'll probably be OK under a tarp or a big E Z Up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ll be batching it for the next 9 days. Gramma is heading to Tucson for another stint of babysitting.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Go for it Gene, git yer party on. I'm on my way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I'm leaving for Branson tomorrow for 10 days. We eat a lot of ice cream while there
> - firefighterontheside


Um, sorry, I'm headin' fer Gene's for a big party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I don't know why you put up with it, if I was you , I'd find me a nurse that can't cook and… oh wait, you're already there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill buy ones with stretchable waists. You can thank me later.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Bill, it's a trick, I had one of them pants that I only wore on Thankgiving 'till I blew the waist out of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm done now, G'night…..


----------



## CFrye

Here's part of the message from Jim's cardiologist's office in reference to him restarting cardiac rehab:
"we re-ordered the party at rehab…thank you…" LOL
Well, that was my phone's interpretation of the voice mail they left.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## mojapitt

Gene and Dean, this Spam is for you


----------



## mojapitt

Gene and Dean, this Spam is for you


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. However, the service is unable to find my location. Living on the mesa does have it's disadvantages. I hope Dean has better luck.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. However, the service is unable to find my location. Living on the mesa does have it's disadvantages. I hope Dean has better luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I'm pretty sure Branson is on the way to AZ.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Oh wait… is it Friday yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a long way down from the tailgate of my truck. It must be about 42". I was standing on the gate and tried to step down. My foot landed on a piece of wood that slid out. The rest of me hit the ground hard. I don't know how I didn't get hurt seriously. May have bruised my foot.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I know a good podiatrist, let me know if you want her #. Here's a hint, I grew up in the same house with her.

Feet and ankles are full of all kinds of bones and tendons that do weird stuff. It's amazing we're even able to walk.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….Foot injuries are among the worst. Hope it heals up well. The tail-gate on my '78 Sierra 1-ton it up there pretty high, so I usually keep a 6' aluminum ladder in the bed, or step up on the rear wheel and go over the side boards.


----------



## rhybeka

Hi all

Major headache won't leave me alone. work/computers isn't helping. Found out I have to shorten my DC, so it seems I'm going to have to make it into a two stage. Already looking at Stumpy's videos he did on the topic a bit back. trying to figure out the most cost effective way to do it as I can't yet afford the $200 filter.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, save your $$$ and free up some space…. VENT IT OUT THE WALL!!!


----------



## bandit571

Rehab on knee, again….not much progress….see what happens Monday

Final coat is on the Hutch….need to shorten the bottom of the door…..Did a few yard sales…hmmm, while the shellac dried..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm guessing the door rubs on the desktop. It is still a striking piece of work Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

thank you….

metal box today..









was $8…got it for $6…why?









Still sorting through…and a $1 panel saw….slow day at the sales…haven't the time or the cash for the World's Longest Yard sales…..at least at the moment…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang, did I miss Spam again? Would have had it for lunch!


----------



## ssnvet

Been working on the coffee table design… started a thread to discuss options here.

Here's what I came up with so far…









I'm not sure I like the one drawer idea though.


----------



## ssnvet

Just found out Skipper has aggressive malignant melanoma.

3-6 months (if we're lucky)

I'm in "compartmentalize mode" and it hasn't really hit me yet. Trying to figure out when and how to tell the kids.


----------



## mojapitt

Just reading your post brought sad memories from 1-1/2 years ago when I lost both my girls. Wish you the best.


----------



## diverlloyd

Do a single drawer but put a fake tendon on the center to match the legs. Just my opinion so take it with a grain of salt since my projects never go as I first plan them to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I'm pretty sure Branson is on the way to AZ.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh sure Bill, give away all my secrets…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn! Sorry to hear that Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here waiting for your arrival Marty.


----------



## rockusaf

Sorry Matt, certainly not an easy thing to hear. Made me think of when we lost our Rocky last year, they never could figure out what it was but he survived cancer about a year and a half before and I think that's what took him. Gonna be a tough few months, wish you and your family the best. Oh, and ******************** cancer!!!

Rock


----------



## CFrye

Matt, bad news regarding Skipper. Cancer sucks no matter who gets it. 
Marty, too bad you're on your way to AZ. My friend Bonnie (aka Wonder Woman) and her twin went through your neighborhood on their way to the Twins Days Festival in Twinsburg, Ohio. Maybe Bandit or Beka can see them.
Bill, how's the foot?
We got all of the floor joists in place for the new shed and the existing rafters scarfed together with 1"x 4" gussets this evening. Thanks for the suggestion, Dan, Jim had the same thought before he read it here. Great minds?
Not looking forward to wrestling 4'x8'x3/4" PT ply out of the shop and on to the waiting base. Will be glad when its done, though.
G'nite y'all.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, so sorry about your Skipper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Really sucks what's happening with Skipper!
Spoil him while you can….
Make his remaining days the best ya can!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I see cheeseburgers in Skippers future! I'm sorry Matt  Skipper has had a great life with you all, and there's nothing anyone can say to make it hurt less. We are here for you!

trying to make a thein baffle for my DC as it looks like I will be hanging it from the wall instead of leaving it in one piece. had to go get new/other jigsaw blades as the HF ones were vibrating the crap out of my hands. I think the TPI was too low. this weekend should be pretty low key so hopefully shop time!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sorry to hear Matt, losing a pet is a very traumatic time , prayers for all of you


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks all for the kind words…. The Vet has been very nebulous about Skipper's prospects and is throwing around ideas like chemo and future operations. This toe amputation has really thrown him for a loop and by all accounts chemo would be a miserable experience…. all for what? Buy him 6 more months of guaranteed misery? I think Randy has the right idea…. Spoil him silly and fill him up with love while we can.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sorry to hear about the pupper Matt. I agree spoil the heck out of 'em and make him comfortable. It's not easy losing friends or family, even if they're the fury type.


----------



## Gene01

I'm with you, Matt.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Matt enjoy your time with skipper as much as you can.


----------



## bandit571

Moving day is done…..the before ( the cussing begins..)









Drawers pulled, ready to set the computer aside….1/2 hour later….









All moved in…Gatorade being gulped…Grandson #3 helped move everything around…ready for a test drive?









might just work….









I think it took about 6 weeks to get this far?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like it Bandit! Cool hat too! Gives me inspiration for my radio desk when I get to building out my man cave.


----------



## Gene01

Looking good, Bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, looking good ( for an old guy!) 

Great job on the desk. What's next?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great bandit.


----------



## mudflap4869

The desk looks great, but somebody left some kind of critter in your chair. It sure aint Max or Shop Cat. You might need to call the humane society to come and get it.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit. The desk turned out very nice


----------



## bandit571

Need to go to the store, tomorrow, and pick up a new 6" wire wheel for the grinder….old one sheds worse than a dog in the summer…just had Craig pull a wire out of my heel….wire had bounced into my shoe….and then to Lowes for a 3/8" thick piece of Poplar "Project Board" 6" x 24"...

Been wire wheeling to clean parts from that Mitre Box….


----------



## DIYaholic

Where'd y'all go to….
Was it sumptin I saided???

I went for a peaceful Sunday drive today….
In my new "home"....
On some back roads of Vermont.

Went across (through?) several of these things….


















Had to see a man about putting windows in my new "home"....

Before….









After….









I didn't say I INSTALLED 'em….
I put them IN my vehicle!!!
Got a great deal….
8 used RV windows for $100.00….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a lot of windows. So much for privacy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I won't be installing any windows until I finalize a layout/floor plan….
That could take upwards of 6 months of living in it!!!

I'll probably only use two of them (maybe four)....
Then I'll resell the rest….
Maybe I'll even get all my money back!!!

That or perhaps I'll pass on the savings to another future Van Dweller!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, is the back of the cab a walk through? Do I see two more doors at the back? And, why is the hood up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,

1) Yes, there is a sliding door (center in picture) that connects the cab to the box (or is that; box to the cab?).

2) No, that view is from the back, facing forward towards the cab. On the right (passenger side) is a swing/man door.

3) The hood was up while I was inspecting the vehicle, prior to purchase.

BTW:
I will be replacing the rear roll up door….
I'll "wall up" the 2/3s on the left and install a swing/man door to the right.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What are you going to name it? Shaggin Waggin?


----------



## DonBroussard

I've been away for a couple of weeks but I think I'm all caught up.

Randy - Nice setup with your new RV. Glad to hear your trip to the wedding was uneventful. What kind of mileage did you get?

Mat - Sorry to hear about Skipper's diagnosis. Keep him comfy.

Gene - You still batchin'?

BillM - We missed you in Branson by about a week or so. How's your foot (or is it an ankle)?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Don. That was a bummer. We're here for another week. There's time for you to come back. My foot is fine now, thanks for asking.


----------



## DIYaholic

BBY: I want to add a vinyl graphic of a silver swoosh or streak, to tie in the cab to the box.
Was thinking of calling it the Silver Streak….
But I am open for other suggestions!!!

Don: Not quite sure…. I still have to do the receipt tally….
Maybe 10 or 11 MPG….


----------



## bandit571

Found a good use for those scraps I've been making….Ash & Pine, shavings and cut-offs….right into the grill outside…smokey….12 Bratts, 12 Burgers…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I won t be installing any windows until I finalize a layout/floor plan….
> That could take upwards of 6 months of living in it!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Um, where's the beer fridge???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, put me on yer stop list, I still have Bill's 30amp plug-in on my garage, I'm sure he'll let you borrow it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be my guest Randy. As you know, Marty's a good host.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Um, where s the beer fridge???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I was considering just turning the whole box into a reefer box!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, put me on yer stop list, I still have Bill s 30amp plug-in on my garage, I m sure he ll let you borrow it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What if I put in 50 amp service….

Will you upgrade the plug-in???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy, put me on yer stop list, I still have Bill s 30amp plug-in on my garage, I m sure he ll let you borrow it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> What if I put in 50 amp service….
> 
> Will you upgrade the plug-in???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Fer a small fee… or maybe more…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

50 amps in that little thing? Table saw, compressor, bandsaw, drum sander, planer? Maybe you will need 50 amps.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't figure out why my electric usage is going to be soooo high!!!

Mini split heat pump
Thin film electric radiant floor heating
Electric On Demand water heater
Washer/Dryer
Microwave oven
Toaster
Insta Pot
Two burner induction cooktop
Coffee maker
Coffee Grinder
Electric razor
360 degree exterior camera system with DVR
Interior/exterior LED lighting
49" TV
40" TV
Laptop
Tablet
cell phone

I actually do want to tow & power a modest workshop….


----------



## mojapitt

The LED lights are just too much Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

> The LED lights are just too much Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's why I had to give up on the refrigerator!!!

Like that's gonna happen!!!


----------



## bandit571

Mount a generator on the trailer's hitch and weld it there….run both from it…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to install a "utility storage cabinet" where the back roll-up door was….
In it will be the mini split heat pump condensing unit & the backup generator….

That may also allow me to have a chest freezer!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuummmm, Monday….about says it all….


----------



## bandit571

Never got to go along Rt. 127, this year, World's Longest Yard Sale….too many other things going on. Will be saving up for Labor Day Tractor Fest down in West Liberty, OH…..maybe my knee will be better, by then?


----------



## Gene01

Fiddlin' with alignment of an IBox on a Shopsmith. It's easy, they said. They lied.


----------



## rhybeka

/wave/ hey all

had shop time - got two marker storage boxes done out of the five or six I have left to make. Chugging a protein shake and some combos before my next meeting. woo.


----------



## bandit571

Rehab made me sore, and tired….just got up from a NAP. Didn't help all that much…


----------



## Jim55

Talk about a fluke! I happened to be cruising Youtube this morning and happened upon a "Stumpynubs" video and watched it. Then I drop in here (something I don't do that frequently) and find this by pure chance.

Concerning the video, it was about selecting the features you'll want on your work bench. I enjoyed it. However, I did not agree with all of his assertions. Particularly I do not hold with his assertion that the top be a minimum of 3." While generally good advice, it is not the only way to get a perfectly stout, flat top that will not sag. He basically claimed that anything less *will* sag.

I have pictures of a work 'table' that I made using scraps of lumber from a fence we built. It's not a wood working bench, just a table but I can personally guarantee that over many years of heavy use, it has not sagged. I framed it using 2×4s and 2×6s. The top I made laying 1×6 boards of "yellawood" we got from McCoy's (A chain having stores in 5 states, including Arkansas, Mississippi, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Texas.) I'm in East Texas. As it happened, these boards turned out to be the best priced deal for making the fence we wanted even though they were 10' long. We wound up having an average drop of about 30" which I was not even going to throw on the burn pile! Well, as it happened, laying them across the width of the table gave them pretty solid support. But then I crossed a couple of 2x's in a longitudinal 'X' beneath them. I assure you, there is NO sagging going on there! My 200+# son got up and jumped up and down on it with no give!
See the pics,
I went over it with a sander to smooth it out and had thought to cover it with a thick slab of plywood but, it has served me very well as is so I never bothered. I wouldn't leave it like that for a proper work bench but, I have no doubt that with that plywood on top and the requisite vises and such, it would serve very well in that capacity.
One of these days, I'm gonna make me a Roubo table.


----------



## bandit571

This one used a 2×10 for the top..









Seems to have held up well, over the years…


----------



## rockusaf

Well it looks like I need to find a good body shop to fix the crunched rear quarter panel on the truck. Guy decided that even though I was stopped to let someone cross the parking lot he just had to back out of his spot, right into my truck, with the horn blaring to get him to stop. Not how I wanted to spend my afternoon.

Rock


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim nice looking work surface!! I scavaged a science lab table from a HS about a block and a half from my house. It has a laminated 1×3 top that I cut in half and laminated together to make a ~3" thick top. I think you work with whatever you have and make it work for you the best it can.

@Rock I don't blame you there  Hopefully they can fix it good and quick!

trying to make it through ~12 more hours of work before some vacation….where I'm probly going to be spending my time planning my shop apron project XD. I bought some veg-tan lumber on clearance the other day when I went to check out the Tandy leather store we have here in town. Woooow. That's better than a leather scented candle!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm.

Got to the point, I just took a hammer to the head of that stuck/frozen bolt….6 hard smacks on the bolt, then visegrip assist to a big screwdriver that I had to drive into the bolts slot…..Bolt is now out, wire wheeled clean. Swing arm and the two legs are outside, letting their new coats of black paint dry in the sunshine….

ROS cleaned a few flat areas…will take a dremel to the rest…


----------



## diverlloyd

Texas Jim with the cross bracing yours is over 4" thick in the center and over 6" with the skirt. I think the extra thickness is more for weight,sag and using bench dogs. You bench is a pretty stought though, I built one for a friend the same way. He uses it as a gun bench so there are somebody more supports underneath for the vises and what not. I also put a piece of tempered hardboard on top so when it's all dinged up it is replaceable. So many ways to build a bench that are good.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm are rolling by….just to the north of here….sending them up towards Marion, OH.

Mail arrived….fancy pair of sunglasses..with case..has arrived….to whomever sent them..THANK YOU!


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for lunch Dean


----------



## bandit571

Had another one last night…flagged that one this morning, again…

Ted moved?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

MMM SPAM!!!!! I like mine fried with mayo on sourdough.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

My purple peeps are on a four game winning streak. We're tied for first with the red team (that recently got custom Red Army CCCP jerseys :^o ) and square off for a head to head next week. They are always tough (and pretty feisty) but we're playing a really high energy, fast moving (well, fast for old farts) passing game. So it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang did I miss Spam again?! Was thinking about it for lunch!


----------



## Gene01

My cans of Spam are as yet unopened. Had second best for lunch. Sardines and crackers. Saving the Spam for a banquet. Spam in scrambled eggs with bacon laced pancakes.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like smoked oysters on saltines soaked in Tabasco for a meal. Not a real fan of sardines or anchovies. Anchovies are only good as a fat for cooking in my book. Make for a heck of an Caesar dressing though.


----------



## DIYaholic

I purchased the home of my future shop….


----------



## mudflap4869

Sardines and crackers, Yep. Anchovies, Spam, Liver or mutton, Not a chance. Treet fried and lots of mustard, Vienna sausage, occasionally. Kind of picky about my food.


----------



## bandit571

Twas a busy day….may have got something done….









maybe..









Might be ready for use?









Soooo, now there are 2 Stanleys…#346 and the #358,,,









Bench is a bit full…


----------



## Gene01

Lets see, one for 45L, one for 45R, one for 90s and, two floaters??


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well it looks like I need to find a good body shop to fix the crunched rear quarter panel on the truck. Guy decided that even though I was stopped to let someone cross the parking lot he just had to back out of his spot, right into my truck, with the horn blaring to get him to stop. Not how I wanted to spend my afternoon.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Did ya git his name and address so you can send him a Christmas card???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My cans of Spam are as yet unopened. Had second best for lunch. Sardines and crackers. Saving the Spam for a banquet. Spam in scrambled eggs with bacon laced pancakes.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Nuttin' better then sardines and crackers… unless ya put some of that there spray cheese on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I purchased the home of my future shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, ya might wanna look into some wheels fer that thing if you're gonna drag it around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My woodworking this week consisted of a garden gate next door at the In-laws…..


----------



## bandit571

gate looks good…just hanging down….even has the goose confused
...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> gate looks good…just hanging down….even has the goose confused
> ...
> 
> - bandit571


I couldn't keep the gate closed hanging the other way…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I purchased the home of my future shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Randy, ya might wanna look into some wheels fer that thing if you re gonna drag it around…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I was going to say the same thing but then I thought maybe it would make for better associated press reports when the news stations near about a guy dragging around a conex with no wheels behind a Ford van all up and down the eastern seaboard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Might need a ladder to get up there as well. Didja get a 40' high cube?


----------



## bandit571

Two loads taken to the firepit, tonight….now I am on Fire-Watch….shop floor is now cleaned up…


----------



## rockusaf

> Did ya git his name and address so you can send him a Christmas card???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We exchanged info and his insurance company is taking care of it. Took it to two shops today, one called back already and said they can't fix it since they mostly just want to pull off one panel and replace it. It's an almost 30 year old truck and since it's a fiberglass bed that he crunched the quarter panel on so it's not just pull a panel and swap it out.

Rock


----------



## DIYaholic

> Might need a ladder to get up there as well. Didja get a 40' high cube?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ladder…. what fer??? That's my anti-theft system!!!

Yes, it is a 40' High Cube….

I won't be draggin' it anywhere….
By the time I calculated GVWR, tow capacity, trailer weight, machine weight and necessary accoutrements….
I wouldn't have been able to pull it up an anthill!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Might need a ladder to get up there as well. Didja get a 40' high cube?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Ladder…. what fer??? That s my anti-theft system!!!
> 
> Yes, it is a 40 High Cube….
> 
> I won t be draggin it anywhere….
> By the time I calculated GVWR, tow capacity, trailer weight, machine weight and necessary accoutrements….
> I wouldn t have been able to pull it up an anthill!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


All that cypherin' Randy, you deserve a cold one.


----------



## DIYaholic

> All that cypherin' Randy, you deserve a cold one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Allreedy on thatz….
Thyme fur anotha….
Urrp…. thatones gone two….
Round twee a crackin'....


----------



## bandit571

2 loads to the fire pit…









About 2/3s full each trip…the before.









This made up load #2 the after?









Just dust….









Rest went here….


----------



## Gene01

Finally got the IBox re configured. My old brain needs re configured, too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuummmm….


----------



## bandit571

Bear-in-the-air? Ohio State Patrol chopper is "orbiting" over the west end of town, this morning….I think I'll stay inside the house. flying around in a gray coloured Kiowa….

Knee therapy after lunch, today…..hope they find whomever, before that…


----------



## CFrye

> I purchased the home of my future shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, just put a motor and wheels on the conex and drag the house/van!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I spent entirely too much time last night trying to put a bundle of wires in my rec room into a proper box. Someone thought it was a good idea to just make the connections and leave the whole mess exposed and hope no one ever decided to move the drop ceiling tiles. (I've completely removed the drop ceiling.)

It's not that I'm not capable of wiring the thing, it's that I had to chase wires on a three way circuit and had to remove a short length of wire and lost my references.

While I understand three way wiring, it's a pain in the rear to work with when it's all spaghetti. I even marked my wires and I was so irritated I almost just slept on it. SWMBO was none to happy with me and her wrath kept me motivated to fix what I flubbed up.

Progress is being made on the rec room. I've completed the demo and started framing out the HVAC trunks; walls are next. I can't wait to get past the rough carpentry so I can move on to the woodworking.


----------



## ssnvet

Meanwhile in Maine…


----------



## bandit571

Newly rehabbed mitre box and it's saw, have moved into it's new home..








Need to clean out this junk pile behind the saw till…









And see IF the #358 Mitre Box can fit in there…or, move the saw till back to this end, and see IF 2 Mitre boxes can fit…May need a new top…just a tad wider..


----------



## bandit571

"Supper" by request..fancy scrambled eggs, thick sliced BACON, and my Brown Sugar & Cinnamon Pancakes….

Now I get to sit back, and rest BOTH knees….Shop Apron is in the washer…headed for the dryer in a bit…tomorrow, I can get it messy, again..have a few items to rehab…besides me…



























Going to be messy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Where'd everybody go….
Was it sumptin I said or did???

sniff…. sniff….
Yeah, I even showered today….
Is everyone alright???


----------



## mojapitt

> Where d everybody go….
> Was it sumptin I said or did???
> 
> sniff…. sniff….
> Yeah, I even showered today….
> Is everyone alright???
> 
> - DIYaholic


A shower? Trouble maker. Next Marty will start cleaning himself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Do ya really think there's any way to "clean up" Marty???


----------



## mojapitt

He might look purdy all gussied up


----------



## CFrye

Cute video, Matt!


> He might look purdy all gussied up
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If I recall correctly, Marty's idea of gussied up (for a wedding) meant a shirt with a bow tie and a pair short pants…


----------



## bandit571

hey..even I clean up…









Whether I need it, or not

A few big thunder storms in the area, tonight….pretty good light show, too…sent it all to the south east of here…

Trying to get rid of a colony of tiny piss-ants….seem to be liking my desk, too..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

We got precip last night and, it's still precipping. Can't call it rain. Just a heavy mist. But it's wet.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hello everyone.

How was the get together this year or did you even have one? I sent Monte the banner and never knew if it arrived in time or??

Take care and trying to stay well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

THERE HE IS!!!! The elusive StumpyNubs has made an appearance, it's like Bigfoot arrived!!!!!

How are things in the new "space" James?

I thought about going all David Attenborough but I just couldn't channel him today.


----------



## Gene01

> THERE HE IS!!!! The elusive StumpyNubs has made an appearance, it s like Bigfoot arrived!!!!!
> 
> How are things in the new "space" James?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Yeah, we all want to know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello Arlin!!!
How is life treating you?

Stumpy,
No need to stop by unannounced….
The rent check is in the mail!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Still dizzy a lot. So I sit and watch westerns and or sit in the shop and read or sit in the shop and try to do some of the sit down work on some projects I need done.










This is my version of a gluing station and added the brushes on the side so they were handy. Seen it in a magazine a few years ago something like this and need one. The plastic cup came from EBay with lids so if I have to much glue I can just put a lid on it for the next time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> How are things in the new "space" James?


It's coming along slowly but surely. We framed in two new rooms (a finishing room and a storage room), ran some new 240v circuits, started installing a kitchen area in the office, and today I'm working on installing the audio/video stuff (monitors, computers, etc.)

On Monday I hope to begin installing the new lighting (high-CRI LEDs required for filming) and the week after that we'll start installing the dust collection system. Then we have some cabinetry and workstations to build, and finally we can begin moving in. Hope to be out of the old shop by the end of the month.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Stumpy. Progress sounds good.
Hey Arlin, good to hear from ya.

Went to a bunch of flea markets yesterday. Pretty disappointing. Just a few planes and handsaws. Nothing to buy or write home about.


----------



## bandit571

marnin to ya…..knee rehab is done for today….

Garage sales? film @2300…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers and dubbers….


----------



## bandit571

"Trophies" from today's Rust Hunt…









$1 for all of these…were taped up as a "bundle"...

Garage sale: Seems there was a dumpster the guy found, filled with Kobalt and other tool items like Bosch, he had a table full of the stuff..found a router bit I might find use for..$4








He also bagged up a batch of screws….









Also $4….not that great of a day, not a wash out, either…

Somehow scratched the back of my hand…..now trying to get the red stuff to stop…


----------



## mudflap4869

*SACRILEGE, SACRILEGE I SAY!* Some dagum culprit threw out my Horseradish Sauce. When I find the dirty criminal I am liable to put some Ghost Pepper juice in her chocolate syrup. 
I finally have the rafters cut, now I just have to assemble them. Got the floor joists set in place, just need to nail them. Been to HOT to do anything outside for a few weeks, so we are well behind on her she-shed.
Don't blame me! I have been willing to sit in the shade and watch her do the work, but she thinks that she is to precious to get heat stroke. Dang women aint worth anything any more. 
2 more sessions and I am finished with cardiac rehab. Heck! They didn't even freshen up the paint, so how do they call it rehabbed?


----------



## bandit571

BTW: That router bit came with two different sizes of bearings, AND the allen wrench to change them….

Shop apron is cleaned up ( smells better too) and ready for a little work….

Rehabs on the knee are going to be twice a week, instead of the 3 muggings I was getting….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…what's fer Lunch?

$0.50 at one yard sale, this morning….now have a "Flycutter/ circle cutter" to rehab…


----------



## diverlloyd

My nephew stopped by to pick up a box we made two weeks ago. I asked if he wanted to make another one and he said yes, asked if he wanted to do it by hand and he said yes. He enjoyed using all the sharp stuff and here is his practice finger joints.


















Not bad for being 15 and his first time picking up a tool to use. I had to tell him I was pretty proud of him and that those are as good as I could do.


----------



## mudflap4869

Great job by that young man. Keep encouraging him.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud he will be over in the morning also, hopefully he continues to enjoy it.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder what I was doing, today..









Hmmm









And…









All done…


----------



## bandit571

Had a car show here in town..and a long parade of cars….I did see Mudflap's truck go by..









And Bills..









Wish I had this one…









Or this one…









Almost bumper to bumper for almost an hour…with another big batch already parked downtown…


----------



## theoldfart

Diver, your nephew shows great promise. Those joints are way beyond beginner level.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Finger joints look great. That's a skill I haven't worked on yet. Tell that boy keep up the great work.

Cool parade Bandit. I'll bet the sounds and smells made it even better. Too bad we don't have smell-o-vison yet.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday

I guess the nephew is coming over we have a surprise birthday party for the father in law today. By surprise I mean they planned it last night for today. He had triple bypass and a valve replacement two weeks ago so it will be nice to see him.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday…

Ears have been lowered.

There was a "Rambler" funny car, complete with wheelie bar, parachute….running on Nitro…wide rear tires.

About 10 of those pick up truck hot rods…at least 20 Corvettes, from almost every model. 
and..









and..









and..









A little Nash Metro tried to sneak by…









and.









and..there was a 62 Ford Falcon…I first drove around in a Red 64 Futura Falcon…









Wish I had found a shady spot to park my van in…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice cars bandit.

Happy birthday Candy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hippo Birdies two ewes….

Love the vintage autos….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Happy Birthday Candy

Hope Mudflap got you something nice….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Candy!


----------



## mudflap4869

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!!* I wont say how old she is, but I have cut down trees that were younger than her. I just don't have the guts to tell her that.

Bandit I ad a green 73 Nova that looked just like the one in the picture. The best car I ever owned. It lasted for 15 years and more than 250,000 miles. I wish I still had it. New it cost me $3,200, but to buy one like it today would cost around $30 K. Social security just don't pay that well.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, y'all. Thanks for the birthday wishes. 
If someone's horseradish sauce was disposed of, it was because the 'best by' date was prior to 2015 (or there about). If he's gonna die of food poisoning it will be due to my cooking. NOT fossilized horsey sauce! AND, since he knows my cooking is deadly, if he eats it, the cause of death would be ruled suicide. 
Arlin, this year's get together was sidelined by health issues (now resolved). 
Nice finger joints, AJ! The boy has skills. 
Um.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's good to be home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It's good to be home.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, did you click yer heels first???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Sunday Candy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All them car pics makes me wanna go out to the WoodShack and work on the golfcart… Well, maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

#1 son bought the contents of a wood shop fer $200, we're suppose to load it up and move it in the next couple of days. I'm excited to see what he got…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty hope he got good stuff!

@Bill seconded!

Alarm went off at uhhh 3:15? for us to get up, finish packing and get checked out of the hotel. We were at the airport by 4:30 and through security by 5/5:30. Flight was on time and much less turbulent than the flight down. we landed in Cbus at 9:10 and were home by 9:40. Chatted with our friend and dog sitter for a bit, then took a nap until 2:30. been working on hashing out a pencil/square pocket pattern for my apron. Back to work tomorrow!


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Bill!
Was it Sunny today? 
Tools or lumber, Marty? Either way, lots of treasure pics are hoped for!
Welcome home, Beka!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Happy Candy Day Birth?
Happy Day Candy Birth?
Happy Birth Candy Day?

Happy Birthday Candy!!!

Did you have cake or candy?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

Happy Birthday a day late Candy. Tell Mudflap we said he has to be nice to you for 24 consecutive hours… That should keep him busy for a while :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper's toe has healed up and the stitches have been removed. He's still limping but get's around well enough to go to the beach. He loves it when kids come up and ask to pet him…



















We're trying to do as many of his favorite things as we can.

He went straight in the water and then rolled around in the sand. He was a stinky wet mess when we got home, but that's what he loves to be.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, about says it all….

I do have some work to do…involves one of these….









And this…









Maybe later….


----------



## Gene01

Glad you and Skipper are having some good times together, Matt.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Still waiting on the new LED lights to arrive for the main shop area. And the new dust collector. I'm sort of at a standstill until I can get the lights and ducts installed. I don't want to move stuff in until that's done because it will just be in the way for the installers.

Can't wait for this to be finished.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spoil that pupper Matt!

Jim,
How was the reception from the post office when they found out a wood shop was going in next door?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's todays $200 shopping spree…..

Delta Contractors saw with Uni-fence…..









Craftsman band saw…..









Belt/disc sander…..









Scroll saw…..


----------



## DIYaholic

$200.00 each???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*BONUS…..*

8200 watt diesel powered generator…..









Shop stools…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I missed a FREE Craftsman 113 saw "by that much"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*BELLS, WHISTLES, AND WHAT HAVE YA'S…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try to keep up Randy, yer fallin' behind…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love my kids, but I'm not sad that they start back to school tomorrow. Maybe now I can get something done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's amazing Marty. That saw is a steal for $200 alone. I love the unifence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thinking of a shopping spree of my own. This truck is in an auction. Bid is $3,400 right now. Ends in 2 days. F550 with diesel and dump bed. If it goes for less than $5000 it may be mine.


----------



## CFrye

Mike…confused you are, yes. Thank you, I do. 









Thank you, too, Matt. You tell him, please. Maybe he'll listen to you!?
Glad you are making Skipper's dreams come true.

Speaking of Shop LED lighting… not anywhere close to ready for it but…recommendations for the 10'x 16' shed? 4 footers? Big bulbs? How many? What lumens? Etc etc etc? The current plan for use is cleaning/rehabbing tools in the front. Lumber/other storage in the back. Might be a space for painting said tools as part of the rehab process? What say ye?


----------



## DIYaholic

My future shop arrived today….


















Karma is on my side….
As it turns out, my shipping container was built….
In May of 20*19*!!!

The thing is immaculate…. inside & out!!!

That and I picked up a HD TV antenna off of Craigslist today….
For FREE!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got 8 four foot led tubes in my 12×24 shop. Not sure the lumens. 5000K color bright sunlight. Alll the light I need except for a few lights for specific tools. I adapted old fluorescent fixtures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Your shop is on its side.


----------



## bandit571

Other than playing "Cut man" at Grandson #1's man cave project….did not do a dang thing all day….that "Monday" thing….Knee gets worked on tomorrow…joy, joy….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Your shop is on its side.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Huh…. Whatchya talkin' bout Willis???


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you bought Ted's bandsaw! ?

Bill, what's the process of changing a fluorescent fixture to LED? Nice truck!

Randy, what's the floor? Solid wood? Plywood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, you have to disconnect the ballast and just connect the building wiring directly to the ends of the fixture. Essentially white to one end and black to the other end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I doubt I'll get the truck, but it sure would be nice to have.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I love my shop lights and they do well for my 12×16. I wish my ceiling was a bit higher though.  I'll dig up the link for them. They're just off of amazon.

@Bill the dump truck would be in serious demand at my house!

@Matt enjoy Skipper! We have a vet appointment tomorrow afternoon for Jack. His tumor has gotten huge in the past few weeks and he's starting to get uncomfortable. I'm trying to come to terms with it being his time. He's a good boy and I don't want him in pain if I can prevent it.

time for coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Quite a haul for $200, Marty. 
Good luck, Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, what's the floor? Solid wood? Plywood?
> 
> - CFrye


I'm not sure if there is a subfloor or not, whether that be solid wood or not but the "finished" floor is ply….


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, I've changed several of my 4' fixtures to LED. There are two ways available, depending upon which style LED you buy. Some are made to work with the ballast that is in the fixture, so with that kind it's plug and play. The kind I prefer doesn't use the ballast. To make the LED bulb work, you cut the ballast out of the circuits (throw it away) and wire the 110 V supply directly to the tombstones, hot to one end and ground to the other.. Very easy.

My 8' HO get replaced with an 8' LED that replaces the whole fixture. The LEDs can be plugged together end to end for a continuous strip. You can buy 8'-10 packs for under $150, making the LED fixture the cheapest ever. You can buy large packs for a slightly better price.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

The appliance repairman is here. Let's hope he gets the washer fixed, because we used all of our clothes in Branson and need some clean ones.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…
Wake up was by Uncle Charlie (horse) hitting both ankles, and all 10 toes…and up the shins.
Knee PT in a bit….then maybe some shop time?

Hope the knee is better by Labor Day…..have a LOT of walking to do….Tractor Fest Weekend…









Maybe I'll see Sandra's tractor again?
Or maybe they will have this thing running?









We'll see…


----------



## DIYaholic

Moving Memories….
Found this from my days in college….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look at ya! I think your picture is upside down.


----------



## ssnvet

Took Skipper to the Oncologist today and the overall news was good:

>we caught and acted on the melanoma fairly early.
>he extracted fluid from the regional lymph-node and it was clear of cancer cells.
>there is an immunotherapy (four shot series, similar to a vaccine) that is "fairly" successful at preventing the spread of the cancer. Dogs (20-25%) that respond to treatment live 18-20 months longer.

The not-so-good news:

>The melanoma will metastasize and spread to the lymph-nodes or lungs of 90+% of dogs, taking their lives in ~6 mos.
>The immunotherapy is quite expensive. And with two kids in college, even though both girls got really good academic scholarships, money is pretty tight.

Skipper is finally recovering from his toe amputation and is walking more and with less of a limp.

Another day in the life of the Mainiacs.


----------



## Gene01

I know your loving attention will bring him joy for 6 months or 6 years.


----------



## bandit571

Will be laid up for a couple days..
Knee therapy on the Left knee was canceled this morning ( for now) as the right leg was having "issues"....had to go and get checked out for a blood clot in that right leg…...came back negative…..leg does have a bad skin infection, though..pills for that, wrap the lower leg, and keep it elevated…..might be better by Friday…


----------



## mudflap4869

87 degrees and 60% humidity. That means that there is 3 times more water in the air than breathable oxygen. No dang wonder I am overheated and short of breath all the time. Working in the shop with a 36 inch fan going full blast and it still takes all my energy to work for more than 5 minutes without resting. Dadgum heart attacks will kill ya.
OH yeah, my last cardiac rehab session will be this Friday. Major improvement in my stamina and weight loss since I started rehab. I can go 45 minutes on the NU-STEP now. Only 15 minutes when I first started. Walked 800 feet in 6 minutes on Monday, only 300 with several breaks when I first started.
I gotta get my fat lazy self motivated if I am going to be able to chase those sweet young things. If Candy ever lets me go to the beach. As it is I only have one eye and she might just black it. If I happen to catch one. The last one I was ooogling turned out to be Candy's friend. I just can't win.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Matt I'm glad Skipper is doing well! I wish I could say the same thing for Jack.  will see what the vet says tonight.

@Bandit take it easy on those legs!

@Jim sounds like you are well on your way 

Saw Whit last night, and bought his stash of clamps. three of which are too long/tall for me to even fit in my shop. I'll try to post a pic later. He installed the second leg on my bench in the last week I was out, so I got to start sanding the top of the slab. all that's left is the feet and the finishing.it's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt I m glad Skipper is doing well! I wish I could say the same thing for Jack.  will see what the vet says tonight.
> - rhybeka


Thinking of you and Jack. Kind of takes the wind out of your sails doesn't it?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….finger poked, antibiotic has elevated the count….Go back next week for a re-check, after those pills are finished…

Having to just sit around all day….have to stay off the leg a few days


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy came home at a quarter to midnight. I was still working in the shop building trusses, and hadn't even looked at the clock. Well, she chewed on my backside for a few minutes, then cut open a cantaloupe for us to eat. 
This morning my hands were too stiff and painful to do much of anything. 13 trusses with 48 screws in each side was a booger to do. Barely enough room to move around with those things sitting next to my workbench. Thank God for cordless drills.
I still 4 more to build, and am not in any hurry to do that until I can hold the drill in my hands again. I might just move the completed trusses out of the shop so I have room to stumble around in there without tripping over them every time I move. That by itself will be a chore. 
Well, it's time to poke some groceries down my throat, so I'll go and see what I can find in the larder to chew on.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt yeah - gut sucker punch really - even though we knew it was coming. I don't want him in pain.

@Jim I hope you find something good!

vet appointment at 5, water aerobics class at 7:30… maybe shop time? we'll see.


----------



## CFrye

Bill and Dan, Thanks for the explanations. I'll tell y'all what I tell Jim…my brain requires pictures for me to even begin to fathom what you said.
Feeling poorly, so I left work early. Hate to do that. At least the boss was there and a great new nurse orienting. Walked to the van. Flat tire. The verse that says 'In all things give thanks' came to mind. Even feeling poorly-I'd rather deal with a flat in the daylight than after 11 at night. Roadside assistance put the donut on and I went to a local tire shop and got two new tires and a third (not the one that was flat) repaired. I looked at the receipt after I got home…


----------



## firefighterontheside

No dump truck for me. Price is going too high. Don't need it right now anyway.


----------



## Gene01

5K would've been a steal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, and then there's an 18% auction fee. Currently the bid is at 8k. I looked around on FB and CL and there's other ones out there to be had. Older, but fewer miles. Maybe next year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...I might just move the completed trusses out of the shop so I have room to stumble around in there without tripping over them every time I move.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, I'm not gonna make it by there to give ya a hand so I'll send Bill over to do it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*FUN FACT…* With all the road construction going on around here, Indianapolis is one hour away from Indianapolis…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Becky I had choke and slide sandwiches. 
I waited for Bill and he never showed up. Can't depend on anybody any more. So I moved them outside by my lonesome. 
Marty that sounds just like Kansas City Mo in 1985. They even had a song about KC being the city of Orange and White Barrels. We spent a year there and couldn't get out of there fast enough. We went back a few years later for a one day visit and ended up with a $120 parking ticket at the museum. I will not ever go there again. I even bypassed it when going to see Arlin in Iowa last year. I HATE all big cities and avoid them like they should be by intelligent people.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim white castle??

Jack fared better than expected at the vet. He's got a staff infection courtesy of his allergies, and he's now on pain meds. He's not at the end of the road yet, but we've started to walk it. now it's just a matter of making sure his quality of life stays good…and knowing when it's not.

project priorities have shifted a bit. I think I'm going to end up using the maple ply I bought for my birthday to build a planer cart for the garage. it calls for 2x lumber for some of the parts but that may be all I need. The plan is from the newest Wood magazine


----------



## ssnvet

Beka…. reminds me of a Ronald Reagan quote when he announced that he had Alzheimer's ... "I now begin the journey that will lead me into the sunset of my life…"

Candy…. coincidence or Providence?

Mudflap…. I made my own trusses once… and will never do it again. Remember to put the crown side up on the top cord. Life will not be fun if you don't.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Jim, I was on my way but, I got delayed…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..knee rehab this afternoon…

BAD storm rolled through a village west of here ( DeGraff, OH) knocking down trees and power lines…just missed here, went through on the south edge of town…

Got woke up by Uncle Charles making my left hand into a tight ball, had trouble getting it to flatten back out…All I did yesterday was sit around…other than taking the empty scrap can back to the shop…

Time for 1st Breakfast ( pills..) then see about 2nd Breakfast…

Hope Jack is feeling better…


----------



## mudflap4869

Choke and slide= Peanut Butter and Syrup at our house. Candy sometimes has Strawberry jam on her choke. It's all slide. There are no White Castles in Oklahoma or southwest Mo. The last one I saw was just south of KC, but I think it closed. I lived on WC when I was east of the Mississippi river. I remember when they were a nickle each, and the best little burger in the world. I don't have a clue what they cost now, but I'll bet you can't get on for a nickle any more.


----------



## Gene01

I don't think you can even find little candies for a nickle, anymore.


----------



## DS

Is there ANYTHING you can buy with a nickle anymore?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

****************************** C's steakhouse (White Castle) is next-door to my office. I don't go there often and I have to be in a certain mood to do so.

Finished the framing around my HVAC last night and started in on the first wall. It was nice to set the first tubafour to the floor with the powder actuated nailer. It's like a milestone.

Anyway the nook is going to be either a reading nook next to the stairs or a dry bar. The designer in chief changed the plans mid stream. It's ok, as I'm flexible and most of that design is after the drywall goes up.

I've got a little electric to run and some recessed cans to install but it's looking to go pretty smoothly now.


----------



## Gene01

> Is there ANYTHING you can buy with a nickle anymore?
> 
> - DS


Five pennies.


----------



## mojapitt

I believe that it costs more than a nickel to make a nickel


----------



## diverlloyd

Still can buy penny bubble gum.

Glued up more cutting board pieces. They was square at one time now not so much. Also saved a baby bunny from my dog. She would have hurt it but did keep it in one spot so I could pick it up and put it in the neighbors yard. It was on the run from the neighbors dogs on the other side of my yard. It made it from there across my driveway to be stopped by my dog. So hopefully it stays in the yard I put it in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sliders are about a buck something each now, figure about $7-8 if yer stopping fer lunch…..


----------



## bandit571

On the way out to the van, to go get rehabbed on the knee….got GLARED at….squirrel was sitting on my trash can…then up onto the garage roof, then over the roof of the house…pest.

Work in progress..









Got all but the first 6" of the teeth done…..was having issues..tooth line was a bit ~~
If I had mill filed them all to match in height ( jointed) whole sections would have disappeared…









Shop Cat thinks he is helping…
Stopped sharpening for tonight…hands were getting crampy, holding the file for an hour…might try tomorrow for the last bit? All I have to do is sit on the shop stool….and pilot the file…


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all!

@Bill saw a trailer with two or three logs on it - you somewhere in Cbus??


----------



## Gene01

Happy Friday, y'all. Whatcha got planned for the weekend?


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles seems to think I am not allowed to sleep in, this morning…...

Morning to ya….kind of foggy outside, right now….


----------



## bandit571

Has been a Murder in a village just down the road ( DeGraff, OH).....16 yr old stabbed his mother..
The local school there is on LOCK DOWN…..they have drones and dogs out looking for the teen…

In fact, most of the Village is on Lock Down….as the cops are still out looking for the teen….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My weekend is going to consist of tossing a lot of old junk and refuse into a dumpster at my mom and dad's place. We moved a lot of big stuff out last weekend with the help of a 20 ft box truck and a 6×12 trailer. Most everything that is left has no sentimental value and even less monetary value or is just junk not worth moving or keeping like old flat pack furniture that has served its purpose.

Sunday might contain some woodworking as progress on the rec-room continues. I've completed the framing on the HVAC and started in on framing some of the more detail heavy wall framing. I completed the recessed lighting last night and now I can get the 1000W halogen heat maker of a light out of the way.

How about some In progress pics?
View from the sliding door.









From the reading nook/ dry bar.









Reading nook or dry bar.









HVAC Framing. Almost too pretty to cover right?









View from the doorway of the man cave.


----------



## bandit571

Suspect has been caught….


----------



## Gene01

Good for the Grafton cops.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mike-Game room is looking good.

Gene-I'm bringing Nannette to the airport on Sunday. I'm shipping her to Vegas to she can see Donny and Marie perform again. They are leaving Vegas, so Nannette wanted to see them in Vegas before they left. I'll be "batching" until Friday.


----------



## Gene01

Don- it appears that Vegas is making bachelors of a bunch of us. Phyl and five of her cards circle are headed there next month. Don't know if they're planning on any shows, though. Knowing that group, if there's a Beach Boys cover group playing, they'll be there.


----------



## rhybeka

Sooo here's some pics of the clamps I bought - Whit is tossing the A-Frame in free




























I'm going to have to sell off many of the longer clamps as I don't have anywhere to store them. Not really sure what to price them at, but will worry about that once I have them home.


----------



## bandit571

Super long pipe clamps….cut them in half, add a second set of ponys….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

+1 on Bandit's idea


----------



## Gene01

> +1 on Bandit s idea
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Ditto.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp cut them and have them threaded. Or keep them that length and store them across the rafters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Happy Friday, y all. Whatcha got planned for the weekend?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Reserved a U-haul fer tomorrow, gonna move the rest of the in-laws stuff out of storage… Suppose to rain…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> From the reading nook/ dry bar.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Mike, if the bar goes dry, it's time to move on… Just sayin'.....


----------



## rhybeka

Good ideas on all fronts  still too many clamps for me.

I have a Smokey fire going as there were weeds growing in my fire pit. Looking over the plans for the planer sled as well since I have 100bf of maple to plane. I want to build it out of the 3/4" maple ply, but they built it out of 2x lumber. I think if I just double up the pieces that would work instead of the 2x… not sure with the weight and vibration I can leave it at 3/4"


----------



## DS

Becky,
You can never have too many clamps, as the saying goes.
I see lots of bare walls in that pic (maybe not your walls?)
Anyways, they would be content to hang from a board on a wall.

I have metal racks along one side of my garage and my clamps hang from those in the small space between racks.
Very out of the way, yet still readily available.

A projects' complexity is often limited by the number and type of clamps I own.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself….


----------



## mudflap4869

"too many clamps". *BLASPHEMY!* 
As soon as you dispose of those long clamps, you will have a project that requires them. That is GODS punishment for such a sinful act.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im with Mudflap

I actually just bought 10 more 6ft ones last week , LOL 
Long clamps glue up narrow panels just fine , in case ya didn't know


----------



## mojapitt

I had 2-12' clamps. Used them a lot more than even I expected too. I wouldn't cut them down.


----------



## diverlloyd

I use the 6" f style clamps a lot, I think I have about fifty of those. I only have a dozen 10' ones but use them often to. Now I think about it I use all my clamps a lot and still run out. Never enough clamps.
Today is my baby's 1st birthday party. Maybe she will get some clamps that I can keep safe for her.


----------



## bandit571

IF you do cut the LONG ones down….be sure to thread the cut ends….a pipe coupler can be added between two sections (and, they do not have to match each other in length..)to make however long a clamp you need…then go back to having a few shorter clamps….

If you do use the couplers…wrap the coupler and a bit of pipe in masking tape….to protect the surface of whatever you are trying tp clamp up…even Painter's Blue Tape will do..

A few yard sales this morning….$1 spent..on yet another handsaw…to be rehabbed….


----------



## CFrye

Proud Cardiac Rehab graduate!!


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Jim. Now, have some pie and ice cream as a reward.


----------



## bandit571

earned one those, after having the quad bypass, in 2011…

Spent a dollar this morning…( and cleaned it up this afternoon)









Pickings were a bit skimpy, today…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well done, Mudflap!


----------



## bandit571

Now he has to build a frame, and hang it on the wall…

Morning to ya…...Uncle Charles in the calves, and me toes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wasn't me Beka, but I am cutting logs this morn. Starting out warm already. 75 and muggy.


----------



## diverlloyd

I need a new chainsaw mine is dead. It was a 18" craftsman and the parts to fix it are $100.

Mud congrats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I need a new chainsaw mine is dead. It was a 18" craftsman and the parts to fix it are $100.
> 
> Mud congrats.
> 
> - diverlloyd


A stihl MS250 or 251 would make a great 18" saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We milled walnut, maple, elm and a small red bud log. The red bud was a bright yellow when it was freshlymilled.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I was looking at the stihls and husqvarnas. I liked the weight of the last saw but might go for more length so I can use it for rough milling. Or I can just buy a cheap saw for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have an 025 which is the same as 250 and it has an 18" bar. It's been a great little saw. I also have an MS291 which has been a good saw too with a 20" bar. I'm thinking of selling it and buying a Pro saw, the MS261. It's a little more power and less weight. Quite expensive though at $599.


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of chainsaws….
What would be a good used one….
With a 26"ish bar, for chainsaw milling???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think a stihl 044 or 440 would be sufficient, but an 066 or 660 would be better. I've never ran an Alaskan mill, but what I read is that you need to have lots of power or the saw has to run at full throttle all of the time and they don't last long that way, running at full throttle for long periods.


----------



## mojapitt

I used the MS660 and it worked with the 36" bar. A MS880 would be good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all.

Thanks for the info….
Looks like I'll be searching Craigslist.
For a chainsaw….
That and more "recycled" RV pieces parts!!!


----------



## Gene01

Good hunting, Randy.

Gotta spend a couple hours at the mechanic this morning. Replacing both sway bars on the truck. Then, a hair cut. There goes the morning +.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I've got a neighbor with an oak who is inquiring about mill work. I'm going to PM you with contact info. The tree is on the ground and about 40 feet long. He's going to buck it into 9 or 10 foot lengths. I looked at it yesterday, it's got a lot of promise and might have some awesome crotch wood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lloyd, it sounds like you need an 090G if you're shopping for a Stihl. They're not very light but would probably last quite a while.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Lloyd, it sounds like you need an 090G if you re shopping for a Stihl. They re not very light but would probably last quite a while.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


This might foot the bill. I think you could probably mill all day with this thing.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

see above


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I ve got a neighbor with an oak who is inquiring about mill work. I m going to PM you with contact info. The tree is on the ground and about 40 feet long. He s going to buck it into 9 or 10 foot lengths. I looked at it yesterday, it s got a lot of promise and might have some awesome crotch wood.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Sounds good Mike. Just let me know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm woodworking today. First time in forever. Making decorative shutters for a customer. I may have bid too low.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, Don't forget to look at marketplace on FB. I find better stuff there these days.


----------



## rhybeka

saw yet another trailer with logs on the side of the road late last week - thought Bill was in town again. XD I must have a lot of local folks trying to get into the milling business.

@AJ have any adjustable stitch groovers? circle punches? needles? you need to get rid of?

started cutting the pieces for the planer stand. already messed up one of the three by marking one end at 21 3/4 (right) and the other at 20 3/4 (wrong). luckily I can use it for smaller pieces so not such a waste.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, Don't forget to look at marketplace on FB. I find better stuff there these days.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Great minds think alike….
Don't know what the case is here though!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I don't have a stitch groover. But what size needles do you need and what size hole punches?

Mike that's funny but only because I have already looked into building a speed saw to play with.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think I have a sink, maybe a cooktop, I'll hafta look…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you should have Randy his vehicle by and you could help him with the cabinetry and he can drink your cold ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I think I have a sink, maybe a cooktop, I ll hafta look…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have a stainless steel hand sink, that I will use temporarily….
I plan on using a portable camp stove, for both indoor & outdoor cooking….

My travels to Tucson may just bring me down your way….
Unless I travel via Monty's way….
And I would drink his cold ones!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Randy, I think I have a sink, maybe a cooktop, I ll hafta look…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I have a stainless steel hand sink, that I will use temporarily….
> I plan on using a portable camp stove, for both indoor & outdoor cooking….
> 
> My travels to Tucson may just bring me down your way….
> Unless I travel via Monty s way….
> And I would drink his cold ones!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Stop by on your way to Tucson. We always have cold ones ready.


----------



## Gene01

Saw this on another forum and thought of you guys in the business.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I will have to do that….
Thank you, for the invite!!!


----------



## bandit571

> Saw this on another forum and thought of you guys in the business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Had a fellow around here a few years back….kept starting fires, just to watch the fire crews….his current address is Prison….

dad used to be a "Fireman"...on the D.T. & I. steam locos….when they got rid of the steamers in the mid 50s….he went and became a Mechanic.


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy would you be interested in a propane gas powered inline water heater?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Saw this on another forum and thought of you guys in the business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Had a fellow around here a few years back….kept starting fires, just to watch the fire crews….his current address is Prison….
> 
> dad used to be a "Fireman"...on the D.T. & I. steam locos….when they got rid of the steamers in the mid 50s….he went and became a Mechanic.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit,
Did you see the there's a Big Boy back on the rails?


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike is it a pleasure cruiser?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Beka,

Right now it's a PR train. The Big Boy locomotives were the largest Steam Engines ever built. 4014 is the only one under steam and it just finished a tour of the Union Pacific's lines from Cheyenne to Chicago. I really want to see this locomotive but they didn't bring it down through Illinois and through St. Louis. It's supposed to tour the rest of the UP lines next year and I'm going to make a point to see, hear, smell, and feel it.

At 1.2 millions pounds of old iron, it's a beast of an engine. The converted it to burn waste oil instead of coal so it's not totally original, but it's going to be a lifetime event to see it. I think it would be awesome if UP decided to pull a passenger line with it, but I'm going to bet that won't happen.

We have it's older brother 4006 in our National Transportation Museum here in St. Louis. I'm going to have to go visit that locomotive too.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike if it burned used cook oil it would sleep like French fries mmmmmmm( had waffle fries for lunch).


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy would you be interested in a propane gas powered inline water heater?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Uh…. YEAH!!!
Is it a tankless on demand?
How many GPH (gallons per hour)?
Brand & model number?


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't there another "Big Boy"...sitting up in the Henry Ford Museum?

Been watching people "chase" the #4014 on youtube…

While "D.T. & I" stands for Detroit, Toledo, & Ironton….Grandpa Lew used to call it "Damn Tiresome, and Inconvenient, and he had almost 55 years on that railroad….

Finger was poked ( still reading too high.) knee was worked over….I was soaked, from all the work they had me doing…Grandson #3 was hauled to his job….Boss hauled to the store, and back…get to pick up Grandson after he closes the store for the night ( works for Boost…phones)

So..why am I so tired…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Started on the dust collection today. Have to get that in so we can get the lights installed (I don't want lights obstructed by duct work).

Order a couple new machines from Grizzly. A new 8-inch parallelogram jointer and a 15-inch stationary planer. Got some new stuff from SawStop too. It's like Christmas around here!

Did someone say "Henry Ford Museum?" LOVE that place!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit - There's a bunch of Big Boy's scattered around the country. All of them were looked at by UP before the 4014 was chosen for restoration. I'd love to see the 4006 get under steam again but it's not under a canopy.

"Saw" your video the other day Jim. Glad to see you are making a video blog. I need to finish that vid as I had to go back to pounding my head against my keyboard here are the salt mine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> "Saw" your video the other day Jim. Glad to see you are making a video blog. I need to finish that vid as I had to go back to pounding my head against my keyboard here are the salt mine.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I tried to post the video on LJ's. It blows my mind that they STILL do not accept YouTube's embed codes after what, three years since the code changed? I simply can't figure out how to post video on here anymore. I used to be able to use a converter, but even that code doesn't work now.

Anyway, glad you liked it… at least the part you saw


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy's new shop vid.

I believe that will do the trick. I can post a link, but I haven't tried embedding the thumbnail.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just got notification of Stumpy's perfect shop blog but when I click on my email link it tells me there's an application error????


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy,



















https://www.amazon.com/Hotaitai-Protable-2-64GPM-Propane-Tankless/dp/B07T896167


----------



## CFrye

Question for the crew…



> Anybody know what this tool is? There is a sharp spur on the end that reminds me of a marking gauge. The pin near the handle is removable. It is exactly 1-3/8" between the spur and the pin. My guess is some sort of leather working tool, but I really don t know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - summerfi


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lloyd, and anyone else in the market or just plain interested in older chainsaws, I stumbled upon this "Trip to the Chainsaw Museum" article in toolsofthetrade and it's quite interesting complete with links to very obscure saws running. https://www.toolsofthetrade.net/photos/a-trip-to-the-chainsaw-museum


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I would say some type of cobblers tool but I don't know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, That's a thing with a handle…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti that would be a interesting place to visit. I have passed up a lot of older saws just because they look more dangerous then the newer ones. The loop chainsaw I have passed on 5 or 6 times at different auctions. That thing looks like it could get out of hand quick.


----------



## Gene01

> Candy, That s a thing with a handle…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Unless you remove the handle. In which case, it become just a thing.


----------



## bandit571

Might be known as a "spanner" a type of wrench…..might have been used to tightened, or loosen a chuck on a lathe?

Well…THAT wasn't any fun….on the way from this chair to the bathroom…right leg was tripped up by something laying on the floor…..seems the blade on the Makita Sawsall was sticking out just enough…..blade now has a bad curve to it…two fingers were jammed, when I bounced against the bookcase….no marks from the saw blade, though…

Grandson #2 is getting rid of a few sheets of plywood sheathing….will try to haul them to the shop….have a project in mind for them….


----------



## mudflap4869

It's a hellifiknow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy maybe a leatherworking tool? at least there's a tool similar to it that is used to create lines/grooves in leather for handstitching holes to be punched.

Morning all!

@Mike thanks for the education. I love riding on trains  took the steam one from Silverton to Durango or reverse many many years ago. I wouldn't mind doing the one across Canada but I believe that is a modern train.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I rode the Santa Fe Chief quite a bit between Chicago and Barstow while growing up. Riding the rails is always enjoyable…..


----------



## mojapitt

For riding trains


----------



## bandit571

Coming back home from Sidney, OH this afternoon…had to wait on a south-bound I&O RY train…Coming from Lima, OH., bound for Springfield, OH. Kind of a rare sight on the St Rt 47 RR crossing.

Picked up a saw file, today….maybe when I quit hurting from that tumble last night, I can sharpen a saw or two…


----------



## bandit571

Also..while in Menard's, noticed they are changing out Stanley hand tools for Craftsman tools….the file I picked today IS a Craftsman branded one….will see what they say, when I bring the used up file back…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Well….Stanley Black and Decker did buy the Craftsman name. I suppose that they can force their retailers to switch. I'm concerned the quality will take a dive. I've never been a fan of the Stanley screwdriver tips.


----------



## bandit571

Managed to do 4 and a half saw blades with one Stanley file….we'll see how the Craftsman holds up….


----------



## Gene01

> Well….Stanley Black and Decker did buy the Craftsman name. I suppose that they can force their retailers to switch. I m concerned the quality will take a dive. I ve never been a fan of the Stanley screwdriver tips.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


My son gifted me a 10 piece set of Craftsman screwdrivers about 10 years ago. Very nice ones. Soft grip handles and tough blades. Haven't screwed one up, yet. If the new co. maintains that quality, they'd be a good choice.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, they can't maintain that quality. They rely on people breaking them and buying new ones.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

A good portion of the Stanley product line is pretty quality stuff. It's just the screwdrivers that I have always found to be junk. I don't know what kind of hardening and plating process they put them through but the tips just always let me down.

Most of my screwdriver drawer is old Craftsman. I have yet to destroy a tip under normal use.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Gene, they can't maintain that quality. They rely on people breaking them and buying new ones.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Craftsman hand tools have a lifetime warranty.

My dad had a 1/2" drive socket wrench from the 1940's. It finally broke-he took it back to Sears, and the sales guy told him to pick out a new one. Dad came home with a brand new, fine-tooth wrench. free of charge.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, they can't maintain that quality. They rely on people breaking them and buying new ones.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Craftsman hand tools have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> My dad had a 1/2" drive socket wrench from the 1940 s. It finally broke-he took it back to Sears, and the sales guy told him to pick out a new one. Dad came home with a brand new, fine-tooth wrench. free of charge.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I wonder if that policy continues under the new regime?


----------



## DS

112 degrees in Phoenix, feels like 112 degrees though…. phew!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Craftsman hand tools have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> My dad had a 1/2" drive socket wrench from the 1940 s. It finally broke-he took it back to Sears, and the sales guy told him to pick out a new one. Dad came home with a brand new, fine-tooth wrench. free of charge.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I had to replace a single deep well 1/4" socket and took it to Lowes, initially I thought I'd have to bring the whole set in and replace them all, after seeing the quality on the new one vs. my ~15 year old socket, I'm very pleased I only had to give back one and not all of them.

I sounds like your dad downgraded. I'd rather have a broken 1940's Craftsman anything than another zombie brand tool the latest conglomerate has scooped up and marketed on former quality.


----------



## bandit571

I used one of those 1/2" drive ratchets, at lot, while working construction jobs…..broke a tooth on the gear a few times….take it in, pick up a new one…...towards the end, though….they would simply hand you a "repair" kit….

Package claims there is a full, lifetime warrantee on this file….we'll see.

That reminds me…I do have a Craftsman screwdriver…missing an inch or two off the end….shaft snapped….may take it in and see what they will do….


----------



## diverlloyd

I thought the warranty on the tape measure said original owner and with receipt or maybe proof of purchase.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi…. Here's what's up.

Mary has gone back to France.
#2 finished her summer working in the factory and is getting ready to go back to NYC
#3 has started pre-season field hockey and begs to go driving every night.

I'm designing a home brew saw mill
Work is super busy.
Trying to cut up a cord or more of branches that have been seasoning for 2 years.

That's all folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did someone say sawmill?


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt how is hockey going??

getting closer on getting the hickory bench done. one leg was epoxied last night, other will be done tonight and I will be installing supports tonight as well. then…hopefully… it'll be ready for a few coats of spray on poly.

jury is still out on whether to sell or keep it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….too bloody early…..


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt how is hockey going??
> - rhybeka


My Purple Peeps are going into the finals on a 6 game winning streak. We play the "Red Army" team for the inflatable cup on Monday night. They are a tough team and they play to win, but our goalie is better :^)



> Did someone say sawmill?
> - firefighterontheside


It's just a fig newton of my imagination at this point in time. But the details (and budget) are coming together.


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, since I have started working with metal, fabbing, turning, welding etc, I have re-discovered bed frame material. The angle irons of bed frames are very hard and stiff, but most importantly, very cheap or FREE! It's worth the time to weld them into box beams for ultra stiff needs. if you can work them into your mill dreams…

DanK


----------



## Redoak49

Be a bit cautious with bed frames. They can be almost any grade of steel and some will not be easy to weld. I worked at a place that rolled them and we used almost any steel we had that was not good for anything else.


----------



## DS

Matt, it seems like you have a LOT on your plate these days.

I'm not sure how you can squeeze all of the things you got going on in a 24hr/day, 7/day a week life.

Maybe I'm just slacking off more in my old age.

BTW, If you ever get bored, I have an idea for a new book you could write - "Brain surgery - it's not rocket science: A guide for the part-time surgeon and casual enthusiast".

Feel free to run with it, I wasn't gonna use it anytime soon.
;-)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"Brain Science - It's Not Rocket Surgery" and make sure all your "T"s are dotted and the "I"s are crossed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sawmills have been tempting me lately too. The LT15 START is on sale now for $5400 and so is Norwood's LM29 for $5100. The idea of a bought vs. built mill has always driven me toward building but the immediacy, support and resale of a bought one has been growing on me. So many temptations!


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, it seems like you have a LOT on your plate these days.
> I m not sure how you can squeeze all of the things you got going on in a 24hr/day, 7/day a week life.
> - DS


I do well with projects that don't have deadlines or due dates. All I have to do is maintain some positive momentum and I can call it a victory…. I'll get it finished eventually. With the mill, I had to have a final plan before I would spend a $1…. Once I have my shopping list, I go a dumpster diving in the storage trailers at work. And fabricate a piece here and there as time permits.

In my head, this project has at least a 2 year time line :^)


----------



## mudflap4869

87 degrees and 75 % humidity. Need I say more?


----------



## bandit571

One saw is done..









One to go…

Sharpened up, test drove..









Then hung up with the other 3 Panel saws…

Knee rehab did not go well, today….thanks to that tumble the other night, right knee is way to bruised and sore…made working of the left knee a bit rough….like riding the pedal machines…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….BTW…it is….. F R I D A Y !


----------



## firefighterontheside

An electric mill would be nice to use. No messing with gas, oil and it will always start. I have very little problem with mine, but still electric would have benefits.

The LT15 start is a good place to start, as the name implies, but I would want to have the crank feed eventually. Cutting thru wide stuff gets to be difficult when just pushing it.


----------



## bandit571

Brunch today…lettuce, roast beef, pepper jack cheese, on NY style Rye bread….

1 yard sale, this morning…..$3 for a drill bit sharpener?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, what hp engine is on your mill?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, what hp engine is on your mill?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have the 15 horse Kohler


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm seeing the LT15 start package has the 14hp Kohler and given what I'd be doing with it, I'm sure it'd plenty. When I cut up a bunch of walnut last November the guy had a new LT15 wide with the 25hp Kohler and you couldn't tell when the blade was dull by bogging down, it didn't, only cut quality and blade drift would become issues. That thing would plow through anything!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think standard on the lt15 is now 19hp. I wish I had that.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Do they make a retro kit Bill or do you have to buy another whole unit?


----------



## DS

Is it just me? 
Or, is it getting harder to gather all the photos and organize my thoughts enough to post new projects.

I keep telling myself I will update my page with some of the more significant projects I've done lately, then, I see that one project I always intended to post, was made three years ago already!

Maybe it's not me… maybe the time constant of the universe is outta wack.









This one… three years ago already… sorry.

Mirror of Erised - my neice had a Harry Potter themed wedding.
(Ask your kids, or your grandkids, as the case may be - they know what this is)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









And…









they were having bearing trouble, that day…









Wood "floor" covers a tunnel…for the sawdust collector…









Runs off the PTO on the side of a Farmall tractor…









Dust collector….loads right into a dump truck…









Runs on a wide belt…









Looks like they were a little busy, that day..









Maybe Randy can tow this one along?









Randy at work?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Do they make a retro kit Bill or do you have to buy another whole unit?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I think you could easily mount a bigger motor on there without too much trouble.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt what about using the same ideas as Matt Cremona / April Wilkerson??

Wife is out of town until Sunday so I'm on my own for a bit. So much to get done and so little time!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which are those Beka? What did April do?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Wife is out of town until Sunday so I m on my own for a bit. So much to get done and so little time!
> 
> - rhybeka


Party's at Becky's house! I'll bring the bourbon!


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt what about using the same ideas as Matt Cremona / April Wilkerson??
> - rhybeka


Well the designs are all pretty standard in concept… those two happen to be huge mills that probably cost >$5K in material/stock expenses alone. Way beyond what I'm interested in doing.

The two main factors constraining my design are:
1. I'm not a proficient welder
2. I can spend very little $ on the project.
3. Because of 2, I have to use what's available to me for free.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate painting, especially when I'm painting my woodworking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked at April's mill videos. Using diesel as a lube is sometimes used for milling conifers, but I certainly wouldn't recommend it for hardwoods. I don't use any lube at all for hardwoods. I learned that from Andy. I know some use lube all the time.


----------



## Gene01

I deal with 3 mills in AZ that use band saw mills of one brand or another. They all cut mesquite primarily. None use lube.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All I've ever used is water. In the winter, I may use windshield wiper fluid if I need to cut when it's really cold. The problem with that is that the wood is frozen and cuts like it is much harder than it is.


----------



## bandit571

Belknap Crusader saw…









All shined up..even did a test drive…









About 10 full strokes worth….seemed to cut well…for a rip saw…









Just one of them $1 saws….having it hanging up, for now…


----------



## Gene01

> All I've ever used is water. In the winter, I may use windshield wiper fluid if I need to cut when it's really cold. The problem with that is that the wood is frozen and cuts like it is much harder than it is.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, I imagine frozen green stuff would be a bear. Never considered that. Not a huge problem around here.


----------



## rhybeka

> @Matt what about using the same ideas as Matt Cremona / April Wilkerson??
> - rhybeka
> 
> Well the designs are all pretty standard in concept… those two happen to be huge mills that probably cost >$5K in material/stock expenses alone. Way beyond what I m interested in doing.
> 
> The two main factors constraining my design are:
> 1. I m not a proficient welder
> 2. I can spend very little $ on the project.
> 3. Because of 2, I have to use what s available to me for free.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Makes sense 

@Bill April used Mat Cremona's plans/designs and built his DIY sawmill. Like Matt said it's huge and pretty expensive just in materials let alone gear needed to build it.


----------



## rhybeka

> ...
> 
> Wife is out of town until Sunday so I m on my own for a bit. So much to get done and so little time!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Party s at Becky s house! I ll bring the bourbon!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


WOO! I'm out of Jack so I'd be open to trying something new!

I was given clearance to start the lean to today!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Beka: Found out I can do a drop-off at the hardware store in Marysville, OH. , and get the finer toothed saws sharpened! Maybe I'll send a couple over there, and I can see how they turn out….?

DeGraff, OH is also having a "Fest" this weekend…..mainly food, and rides, and a stage show, or two…..


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!! Lemme know if it works out - I have two or three I've acquired that could probably use it.

Having a brain fart on where I saw a video on build omg pre built shed walls. Trying to figure out what my height /slope needs to be since the space from concrete pad to soffit I 74.5". With it only being 31" wide I figured I could build it in the driveway and carry it back. 
/edit/ apparently I'm a dumba** - I thought lean to sheds only required two walls and a front, not back wall too?!


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya…..
> 
> Beka: Found out I can do a drop-off at the hardware store in Marysville, OH. , and get the finer toothed saws sharpened! Maybe I ll send a couple over there, and I can see how they turn out….?
> 
> DeGraff, OH is also having a "Fest" this weekend…..mainly food, and rides, and a stage show, or two…..
> 
> - bandit571


That's great, Bandit. Saves time and your hand pain. I never thought you'd let someone else do it, though. Hey, even if the job isn't perfect to your standards, it might not take much to touch it up.


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be a Russian Spammer lurking about….

Did Dean order Spam fer supper?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Never had Russian Spam-is it any good?!


----------



## bandit571

Not sure…

having balance issues, right now…walking through the house….suddenly had trouble standing up…about fell down….having issues just sitting in the chair…..something ain't quite right…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Time to nap bandit.

I got some cutting boards glued up and the wife said I need more clamps. She doesn't know what she is talking about but I will go with it.


----------



## Gene01

> Time to nap bandit.
> 
> I got some cutting boards glued up and the wife said I need more clamps. She doesn t know what she is talking about but I will go with it.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Who's gonna argue, huh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's so nice out now. I think the high was about 80 today. I cleaned my gutters today. There were numerous trees growing up there. Cottonwood, locust, elm, pine…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anything worth milling, Bill?!


----------



## rockusaf

Finally got me a bandsaw. Saw a 14" Delta on Facebook Marketplace last night, messaged the guy this morning, picked it up this afternoon. Came with a few blades, Kreg fence and mobile base. One tire broke so I've got a pair on order, not getting to play with my new toy is no fun. The guy had a Powermatic 66, 8" jointer, planer, sander and a few other things but nothing I needed. He certainly had good taste in tools and seemed to take care of them all.

Rock


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Rock. Was the guy just weeding out some tools.or, quitting altogether?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anything worth milling, Bill?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'd like to mill cottonwood, since I never have, but it will not be ready for about 40 years.


----------



## mojapitt

Freshly sawn Cottonwood smells like fresh dog diarrhea in the room. Just saying


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, you sure can paint quite the picture with your words!


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry about your Quarterback Marty. Really hurts the Colts.


----------



## bandit571

One done…









4 more to go….

Red one is sold by Geo. Worthington Co. of Cleveland, OH ( made by Stanley) 


















Might take a day or two, to get the other 4 done…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill if you are willing to travel for it, Whit has a stack of cottonwood slabs he is trying to sell. I haven't checked with him to see how much of his wood went in the yard sale yesterday though.

/yawn/ morning. I think it's nap time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Beka, but I'll wait til I get some logs to cut. I'm more interested in milling it than using it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sorry about your Quarterback Marty. Really hurts the Colts.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Andrew shocked most people last night but I think Jacoby Brissett is the ''step up'' that we need…..


----------



## Gene01

Cottonwood is about as worthless as a meth heads toothbrush. And, like a meth head, it smells bad and is ugly as sin. 
JMO. YMMV, though.


----------



## rockusaf

> Congrats, Rock. Was the guy just weeding out some tools.or, quitting altogether?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Said he'd gotten into the hobby about 5 or 6 years ago and had fun but was on to try something different so he was liquidating. Not sure where all the hand tools, clamps and all that went because there was none of that around. Trust me, after he said he was not gonna be doing any woodworking I was looking around the shop to see what else I could make an offer on.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya

Have used ( or tried to) Cottonwood before….stinks, fuzzes up if you walk by it, warps if you so much as sneeze in the same room….blotches all the time. Rather use Poplar, instead. It is good for one thing, though..cut into 2×3s and used on flat bed trucks as dunnage….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up a load of logs this morning. Do you know what dirt and rain makes while you're loading logs. A mess, that's what. Luckily I just had to direct the person with the skid steer. 10 logs on the trailer in about 20 minutes. Mostly cherry and hickory. One hackberry. No cottonwood.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill I have a cheap pressure washer that will clean up dirty wood in a heartbeat. It will save lots of saw blades over the years, and can be handy for many other cleaning messes.
Bandit, try Blue Emu. Candy bought the spray type and put it on my arthritic hand. It seems to work pretty well, but it didn't do a thing to ease the pain in my purple finger that I smashed yesterday. That quickly took every amour-ed thought right out of my head. Even Reba McIntyre couldn't have interested me for a few minutes.
Rain stopped work on the she shed for now, so we went through the old flooring we took out of the house and found that we have enough to put down in the she shed. I love it when I save money.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud nothing worse then hitting a finger and not hitting it hard enough to pop it. I smashed mine with a rawhide sledge hammer, broke it down the middle of the finger. Doctor unwrapped it from the ice packs and said "oh this is going to suck for you". He was right I got home after him popping it and squeezing it laid in bed and cried a bit. That was a full 10 on the pain scale. If I would have hit it harder it wouldn't have hurt as bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will probably pressure wash them before I take off the trailer. Luckily for the truck, it poured rain while driving home so its pretty clean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

U.S wins the World Series!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

My boys from Louisiana! Great game against Curaçao.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday..about says it all…


----------



## DIYaholic

Technically speaking….
The RV Conversion has begun.

One must de-construct, before….
One can construct.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Randy!

@Bill what Bandit said. A woodworker friend here echo'd those comments. I'd assume milling it isn't fun either. but give it a go and let us know!

wish I owned a spiral binding machine. ugh.


----------



## mudflap4869

Now just why would you want to bind your spiral? Wouldn't that as bad as whacking your finger?


----------



## bandit571

Dragged kicking and screaming along….guess who now has a new phone….that I'll need the next year to learn HOW to use….
motog7 Android OS

May need to go to school to learn how it works…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ needed my new to me Spanish books spiral bound instead of regular bound. will make studying easier.

think my next 'quick' project will be a stitching pony for leather working. Supposedly I could have it done in a day. HA!


----------



## DIYaholic

My morning came waaaaay tooooo early today!!!

Hope yours is a good one.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning here started at 4:00 am because some hospital felt that they should be able to do surgeries today. Always someone


----------



## Gene01

Mornings here start with a trip to the bathroom. If I'm lucky, as late as 04:00.


----------



## bandit571

An all nighter is when I do not have to go pee during the night…

May give the new phone a try out, today…..


----------



## ssnvet

Well the summer hockey season is over and my Purple Peeps got our butts kicked by the Red Army team. We were flat footed and lethargic and couldn't put anything together against them… They were red hot and deserved the win and the inflatable cup. Fall season starts in two weeks.


----------



## Gene01

Good luck, Bandit. We've had one for a few years. I can make a call.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sanded cutting boards today, I think that's enough said about sanding.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Has anybody ever cut Corian on their table saw? I have a nice sized piece that might make AWESOME miter slot runners.

I know it's a polymer so feed rate is going to be an important factor. I can't imagine it's any harder than wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Check out Captain Eddie. He uses Corian for pen blanks & jigs.
You can find him on Utube…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I've never cut it with the TS, but I've cut it with circ saw. No problem. It will be fine on the TS. Dust might be annoying.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good to know. Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## bandit571

Van is done….had to walk downtown to the garage where they worked on it…had to walk off the HUGE Apple Fritter, anyway…

Chili & Ginger beer for supper….Homemade Chili..and Crabbies Original Ginger Beer ( 4.8% !)


----------



## DanKrager

Mike, I wouldn't use my WWII blade to cut Corian because it's pretty abrasive. I'd take the time to put on a triple chip blade that has more durable teeth. Good idea for miter slots!

DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dan,

I'll probably use the ATB Laguna blade that came with my saw. I took my Ridge Carbide blade off the saw when I started ripping 2×4s for the Rec Room. Too much goo in a kiln dried tubafour.

I've got a Bosch thin kerf blade that was on the old Delta contractor saw, maybe I'll use that instead. It's thinner so it'll make less heat and hopefully less dust.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Has anybody ever cut Corian on their table saw? I have a nice sized piece that might make AWESOME miter slot runners.
> 
> I know it s a polymer so feed rate is going to be an important factor. I can t imagine it s any harder than wood.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Slow feed rate, and for a better cut make shallow cuts rather than all at once. It tends to give you jagged edges if you don't. I have a TS sled that I used corian runners for, it's okay, they stay straight but they are fragile.


----------



## Gene01

Why not use uhmw? Cheap, and no cutting difficulties.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Why not use uhmw? Cheap, and no cutting difficulties.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Another good material, just not one I used for this purpose. My tried and true TS jig for cut offs uses two pieces of mahogany. Been around for a few years, still cuts true, never adjusted them. I have a nice list of upgrades for it, just have yet to getting around to doing so. Been busy building a deck. Not done yet but getting close.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe use one of them "Plywood" blades?

Morning to ya…Evaluation Day on the left knee, this afternoon….will see how that goes.

Looking like saturday will be the better day, weather wise at the Tractor Fest. Going to try to get there early, and then back home fer lunch.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Gene,

I would use UMHW if I had it, but this piece of Corian is free and I don't have any other uses for it. The sides of my tablesaw fence are UMHW and are amazingly slick and straight.

I lieu of spending money, I'm just looking to repurpose what I've got on hand.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene,
> 
> I would use UMHW if I had it, but this piece of Corian is free and I don t have any other uses for it. The sides of my tablesaw fence are UMHW and are amazingly slick and straight.
> 
> I lieu of spending money, I m just looking to repurpose what I ve got on hand.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Totally agree. However, Walmart UHMW cutting boards are pretty darned cheap.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Gene,
> 
> I would use UMHW if I had it, but this piece of Corian is free and I don t have any other uses for it. The sides of my tablesaw fence are UMHW and are amazingly slick and straight.
> 
> I lieu of spending money, I m just looking to repurpose what I ve got on hand.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Totally agree. However, Walmart UHMW cutting boards are pretty darned cheap.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I love me some Wal-Mart, that much is true, but this piece of Corian is close to 36 inches long on one side and 24 on the other. I believe it was a sink cut out. Can you say full length runners? LOL


----------



## bandit571

Left knee rehab is going great….right knee is becoming a problem….had xrays done after rehab…they think I pinched a few things I shouldn't have inside the right knee…..

Worn out, right now….between the rehab, and being turned into a pretzel afterwards…need a nap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Totally agree. However, Walmart UHMW cutting boards are pretty darned cheap.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I got one of them in the kitchen, do you reckon Debbie would miss it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my honey-do project, got the new pump house in place and pumping the falls. That got me some extra pork chop gravy on my fried taters…..


----------



## ssnvet

Took Mrs. Mainiac to the Olive Garden (her fav) for BD celebration last night. Just about every aspect of the experience was a disappointment. Their really letting that place go down hill.


----------



## diverlloyd

Olive Garden is worse then fazolis now.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife worked at Olive Garden for 3 months. After seeing how they treated their help, I wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Gene01

Tried Olive Garden at three different locations in different states. Each one was disappointing. It seems that, regardless of the cuisine, chain restaurants are just not as good as the Mom and Pops. It wasn't always that way, though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Salads are the only thing good there.


----------



## bandit571

Never been to one.

Slept in this morning…may try a "Walk-about" after bit….


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike here are the cutting boards finished up. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/411255

Bandit you are not missing anything by not trying it.


----------



## Gene01

Those boards are awesome, DL.

Bandit, they don't serve MD, either.


----------



## bandit571

My late SIL loved the place….

Walk about completed..Seen a tool set by MARX ( the toy co.)..was missing a few tools, and was sitting in a box for a Case Knife,$18!, pass…bought an OLD 9-1/2 Stanley ( might even be a 60-1/2?) that will need a good clean up…
Film @ 2300?

Some SUV took too wide of a turn at a stoplight….destroyed the driver's side front end of a Dodge ram pick up…was wondering why traffic was backed up…made crossing a street a bit rough…didn't do the Honda van any good, either…took 2 flatbed haulers to clear the wrecks. Somebody is having a bad day…


----------



## diverlloyd

They used to be very good. Then they started changing prices and menu items. It all went down hill after the nixed the berry crostata.

Thanks gene.


----------



## bandit571

Upon further review…









This $18 + tax block plane is NOT a Stanley….









It was made by HC Marsh Co. of Rockford ILL….


----------



## mudflap4869

I am partial to the Golden Corral. Good selections all around. But it can get pretty crowded at times. Several mom and pop places to eat here around the lake, and not all off them too expensive for us retirees. We went to a Mexican place yesterday and I brought most of it home. I ate a second meal of it last night, and there is another meal of it left. Love them fajitas.


----------



## diverlloyd

I like Golden Corral also we go for breakfast there every now and then. Get there at 945 and get to eat breakfast and then sample lunch at 1030.


----------



## bandit571

Fridge's freezer has gone into defrost mode/error this morning….having to reset

It is FRIDAY, right?

Morning to ya…


----------



## DIYaholic

Where'd everybody go???

Was it sumptin I saided???


----------



## bandit571

Must be that "Curfew" these youngsters seem to follow…


----------



## rhybeka

shots fired a few streets over while we were making s'mores last night. all I could scrub together was a 13 year old killed/harmed three people and it turned into a hostage situation. fun times on the west side.

going to aerobics class this morning then spending the time in the shop working on marker boxes and hopefully cutting parts for the planer cart and a stitching pony. will see though.


----------



## bandit571

Heading out the door in a bit, drop Grandson off at his store ( he does openings at Boost)then on down to the Tractor Fest,,,then back home by noon, then change and go to a Funeral…..then pick Grandson back up at the end of his shift…

Morning to ya…..


----------



## rhybeka

sounds fun, Bandit! the weather is great for walking around!

Just got home from aerobics class and had some food. debating what to tackle first. If the coffee doesn't kick in soon it's going to be a nap!


----------



## bandit571

Got in and back out, before the crowds flooded the place…..and the Tractor Parade shut the streets down….

Film @ 2300 hrs….brought home a few goodies…









They wanted $10 for this? Pass.









Blacksmith shop….









A little too rich, for me….









Name a tool, this seller would have a few of them….
Bought 4 items today….have to clean them up, first…


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a fun day, Bandit. Just curious, what was the price for one of those horned anvils?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, we have one of those anvils that will be sold at farm sale in near future. Just run up and get it.


----------



## Gene01

Probably cheaper to drive up than having it shipped. They ain't that light.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone heard from DOE lately. I know I have not been here very much but I would like to know if she has been around?


> ?


----------



## bandit571

Anvils started at $475….and up….didn't even bother to look at the drill presses, or the post vise…there was a box of Swages in there, too..









Look closely, and you'll see the spokeshave I picked…$10…...Figure by Monday, prices should come down…









There was about 20 vendors selling old tools….About 1100 hrs, a "tidal wave" of people started to walk through…was time for me to leave. They were also lining up for the Parade of tractors….got behind 3 JDs and a Ferguson ( from before he met Massey)....Ferguson only had one speed….about as fast as I could walk…

Need to clean a few items up, a bit, before I show them to "Polite Company"....


----------



## Gene01

Wow! $475! My son's getting in to blacksmithing and he's been looking at anvils. He saw one in Tucson but $250 was too much for him. I'll tell him to not to bother looking any more.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene a good price on cheap anvils is $3-$5 a pound. When looking at used ones a good maker can go for $10+ a pound. Also the face edges should be nice and crisp not chipped. anvils are pricey but you only have e to buy a good one once for a family to use.

Went to the cabin and fished yesterday evening and night now I need a nap. Now I'm thinking about what to do with all the practice pieces I made for the last cutting boards to play with designs. They are all triangles about 1/4" thick 3×3 on the legs. Any ideas?


----------



## bandit571

Two hand planes…$10..









Yankee 41 drill..









With 8 bits..









$10…then.
.









Stanley Spokeshave…
and back..









$1….not too bad, for walking 2 hours…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks DL. He has access to tons of big steel. Mostly scrapped mining equipment. He'll likely find a plate/slab and some round stock to beat on. Not as handy as a nice anvil but, @ 50¢ lb. A lot cheaper. Like his old man, he's in to cheap.
He's building his gas forge out of a piece of 12" dia. steel pipe. Gotta get down there to see it. ..when it's cooler in Tucson.


----------



## mudflap4869

I pulled my scaffolding out of the shed. Brian had left it out in the weather, so the plywood platform was shot. 22 mile round trip to Lowe's for plywood. Cut and drilled it then found that I had no nuts and bolts to reassemble it. Another trip to the big city. Nuts, bolts, washers and flex seal spray to cover top and bottom. 4 cans @ $13 each bit me in the wallet. Got it sprayed and have to wait for 72 hours before it sets good. That's alright cause I am not supposed to climb it. My Little Darlin will be the monkey while I stand on Terra Ferma and stupidvize.

Now I just gotta cook her up a big batch of tater soup so she will be in the right mood to be coaxed into it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene the Vikings used small anvils placed in tree stumps. So it doesn't need to be big and heavy just needs to be hard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - bandit571


How much fer the polar bear in the wagon???


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

looks like a good time, Bandit  going to start keeping my eyes peeled for a cobblers hammer. think it'll help when putting leather seams together.

Today appears to be a cleaning/outside yardwork day. I just put in a few hours at the actual job because monthly reporting needed to have data pulled before Tues. time to go put socks and shoes on and get to work. The dogs don't seem to have the same work ethic though. They are passed out in their respective areas.


----------



## bandit571

Teddy bear was gone when I got down there, this morning…
Gene: they had a smaller anvil…$425 + Tax.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit. But, I still have to pass.


----------



## bandit571

A few items from today…









M-M tractor for sale…









More Tractors…it is a Tractor Fest, after all…and..









They had just started this little fellow up….he had to spin the large wheel by hand…









Little stuff….most were running, too…









Blurry because it was running along…









1/2 of a vise? Only $10….









They were having problems….between the belt and the blade…









Between the saw running the wrong way, and the blade getting a wobble to it…
Picked one plane today..









Missing a few items, but, I think I can fix it back up..









Maybe…


----------



## diverlloyd

Tired of glueing up cutting boards. Made 3 more today and I still have a barrel of scraps.


----------



## bandit571

Very foggy around here, this morning….

Morning to ya.


----------



## Gene01

It's Labor Day. Us old guys don't get today off, though.


----------



## rhybeka

lol morning all  Coffee sounds like a good idea.


----------



## diverlloyd

Biscuits,sausage gravy and some scrambled eggs sounds good I guess I need to go cook.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## mudflap4869

When you are married you never get a day off.


----------



## CFrye

> - bandit571
> 
> How much fer the polar bear in the wagon???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought the guy sitting behind the wagon had bear feet!

Bandit, even only half there, @$10 I'd of been hard pressed to leave that vise behind! Another reason Mudflap is building a (she) shed!


----------



## bandit571

One rusty plane has been cleaned up…from this $5 mess…









To this shiny No.3 Sized plane..









Only took 2 hours….


----------



## bandit571

Spam fer 2nd Breakfast…1st was pills….Morning to ya…
And, Chinese for Lunch.


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesday is here…. all three girls are back in school, so I guess that means summer is over. Acorns are coming down and I saw some red and yellow Maple leaves on the ground. Nights are getting very cool… into the 40s.

I finished cutting up my pile of branches…. made for ~1/3 cord. That makes for ~3-1/2 cords total laid up. I bush whacked around the barn and fought back the wild raspberry bushes and beach tree saplings to reclaim my parking area for the snowmobile trailer and 1-ton.

20 amp ground fault outlet in the barn failed. Those things aint exactly cheep.

I'm digging out a metal frame I fabricated and a buddy welded up, and found my parts stash to finish up a rotary phase converter build. It's only been 14 years since I started it, so I'm keeping pace with Mainiac time very nicely.

What got in the way of all of my grandiose projects you might ask. KIDS! Now that they are more independent, it's time for me to reclaim a little bit more of my life (and wallet).


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Matt. How many cords do you usually need to get through the winter? 
My 20 and 30 amp outlets are served from GFCI breakers. They weren't cheap but, cheaper than individual GFCI outlets. If ya only need one outlet, though…..kind of a waste.
I know what a phase converter is…sorta. But, what's a rotary one, and, if you haven't needed one for 14 years, why now?


----------



## ssnvet

> Hey, Matt. How many cords do you usually need to get through the winter?


We burn wood as a supliment to keep our LPG bill low. So technically, I don't "need" any. That said, if I only have two cords laid up, we'll run out. Three is my goal, but the more the merrier.



> I know what a phase converter is…sorta. But, what s a rotary one, and, if you haven t needed one for 14 years, why now?


Any 3 phase motor can run on single phase, but you'll have to start it rolling by (1) spinning it up (either manually with a cord wrapped around a pulley or by spinning it up with with a small single phase motor connected via. a belt and pulleys…. or (2) use a start capacitor, with a relay that removes the capacitor from the circuit after the motor spins up. In either of these scenarios, your motor is going to run at 2/3 its rated HP, and will tend to "hunt" a little (alternately speed up and slow down in a pulsing kind of way).

A rotary phase converter uses a larger 3 phase motor to generate the third leg, and then you run your 3 phase load motors off the power coming from the converter motor. You start the rotary converter the same ways mentioned above, then it runs as a motor on two poles, and since it's spinning, it generates the third phase on the third pole. You usually put run capacitors in the circuit to balance the three legs. Motors driven by a rotary phase converter will run at full power.

I'm setting this up to power my future saw mill, which will be powered by a large 3 phase motor.

Here's what they look like when you buy them new … 









But they are very expensive.

If you have an old 3 phase motor that's large enough, you can make one by simply buying the capacitors and a pair of relays… plans are readily available on line.


----------



## mudflap4869

96 hot 84 wet, that's why it is called GREEN COUNTRY. Nuff said.


----------



## DonBroussard

Have y'all seen the October/November, 2019 Woodsmith magazine? Our own Arlin Eastman is discussed in the editor's "Sawdust" column. A good telling of a good story. Congrats, Arlin!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is $2600 for a used Woodmizer LT10 a good deal? It's got about 1 hour run time, been store indoors and has a brand new engine as the original was apparently stolen. The seller did get the proper B&S engine and not a harbor freight knock off as a replacement.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Matt. Now I know that there's a lot more I don't know. Hope you get it going good before 2033.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd say that's a fair price for something that's "like new". Does it come with anything; blades, log handling tools?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't think it comes with anything and I know at minimum I'll immediately need a pair of cant hooks at ~$100/ea. and a few blades. I'll have to inquire further, ROI is my biggest concern as I suspect I'll either quickly out grow it or find an alternative arrangement. One thing's for darn sure, I'm sure as heck not manhandling 300lb. logs onto my bandsaw anymore!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, where's it at??? I'll come and buy it and let ya know if it's a good deal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Added some bling to the front of my truck today, compliments of the Indiana Department of Natural Resources…..









Here's the rest of the truck…..









I also got the siren…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a tough way to get parts Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That's a tough way to get parts Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I seen the grill laying out in the old cemetary this morning, so I fetched it and helped myself to the badge, the siren and other parts were in the weeds…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think you'd lose much value in a year or so. The biggest log that can go thru that thing is 24". That's a lot heavier than 300 lbs. without equipment, you wouldn't be able to manhandle bigger logs anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They should have done a better job cleaning up. Natural resources and all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

For those that are not on Facebook, the DNR truck hit the big sycamore tree out front about 9:45 last night on his way to assist in a water rescue on the river…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They should have done a better job cleaning up. Natural resources and all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The wrecker driver should have cleaned up last night, I swept the glass and debris out of the road this morning…..


----------



## bandit571

around here, the fire department sends a truck to the wreck…and washes away debris off the roadway….


----------



## bigblockyeti

The mill is in Salem, SC. Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1379312915575888/?surface=product_details

I've gotten better with positioning logs to drag them off my trailer and end up where I want them, parked beside the mill, I should be able to drop them then roll up ramps onto the mill bed with a cant hook (and some pawls on the ramps to keep them rolling right back off). I'm under no false illusion that I can move 1000lb+ logs around without some major assistance regardless of how healthy I'm feeling. Next purchase is a 3500-4000lb. winch for my trailer so I don't have to use a come-a-long anymore, that's getting old. Here is the last log haul from grandma's former golf course a couple weeks ago, there's hundreds of cedars for the taking but I think I'm all in. If I do go back, I'll be after the walnut that measured 87" in circumference ABH.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been very happy with my harbor freight 5000 lb winch.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do you have a dedicated battery on the trailer for that winch or heavy gauge wire from the truck battery run to the back bumper to plug the winch in?


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ Morning all!

need to finish my stitching pony tonight or tomorrow morning. Almost done with the hickory bench as well. first time doing dowels on a project has been enlightening. I would not recommend it on hickory but it could be because of my newbieness. one leg went well enough, the other leg I'm going to have to drill out and try again.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Knee Doctor visit in a little bit…..What's fer Lunch?


----------



## Gene01

Lunch will be a Ruben with a bowl of cottage cheese and pear slices. Then a nap. But, got some shop cleaning time first.


----------



## bandit571

$10 plane is done…



























So…now I have a pair of No. 6 small jointers…









main difference, besides the ages…









Newer one has grooves…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

What purpose do the grooves serve Bandit?


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike the corrigations are to reduce friction making the plane slide on the wood better. I don't notice much difference between the ones with or without. But I do use the corrugated ones I have more then the other planes. Don't know why but I tend to reach for them more.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Interesting concept. Less surface area, less friction. Brilliant!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, I have a deep cycle battery that I carry with me when I need it. When I used a smaller winch I had a wire that I ran to the truck battery, but this would require a much heavier wire.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> .....What s fer Lunch?
> 
> - bandit571


Lunch was sprinkle cheese over sliced leftover brats over cottage cheese over fresh sliced tomatoes on a paper plate… Oh, salt and pepper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, I carry a deep cycle battery as well to power my winch…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Once I figure out how I want to mount the winch so it can slide left and right on the trailer then I guess I'll be in the market for a deep cycle battery for it. The kids have a raft with a trolling motor so it can serve double duty.


----------



## bandit571

Salami, Ham, Mozzarella cheese, between two slices of NY style seeded Rye bread….no "Mayo"

Cortizone shot in BOTH knees, today….kind of gimpy, right now….Stairs aren't doing too well…And, shop cat thinks my left thigh is HIS bed….making the left knee sore.

Apparently a spammer went by this morning….another one of Ted's 16,000 spams? Then "it" was gone with the breeze….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

This having to go pee every 1/2 hour is starting to get old…..and crampy….

Not a cloud in the sky, this morning…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Once I figure out how I want to mount the winch so it can slide left and right on the trailer then I guess I ll be in the market for a deep cycle battery for it.
> - bigblockyeti


Mount the winch solid and use snatch blocks to move the cable side to side…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

My first thought was to mount the winch on a sliding dovetail block that could traverse the entire width of the trailer. This would allow me to place the winch directly in front of the exact location on the trailer while still giving me the ability to pull it all the way to the roller fairlead.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress on the RPC










The motor/generator frame was fabricated form scrap rack angle iron in 2004 and sat in my shed for ages, it had a fair bit of surface rust on it so I cleaned it up with a cratex wheel on the 4.5" grinder, primed it and then top coated (all using 1/2 filled rattle cans of Rustoleum).

The electrical box was a salvage find from the same time frame, but it had a mouse nest in it and was quite gross… cleaned up and re-painted the interior… just cleaned the interior.

The motor was a more recent find from a scrap trailer at work. Our maintenance sup. said it's been there a > 10 years and I'd be doing him a favor if I took it away.

So far my investment is $0


----------



## bandit571

Took an afternoon (all of it) nap…

Have a plastic 5 shelf storage rack to assemble in the shop…..right beside the Washing Machine…IF I can get down the stairs to install it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, I'm with Marty on the block. I have one that I use. As far as getting logs right where I want them, I just roll them to the side with a cant hook. I've got so many logs right now though,I can't imagine pulling a log onto my trailer for years. I've got at least another load to pick up that I'm buying and those are loaded for me by the seller.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I milked a really nice cherry log today. It was my first real cherry log.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome logs Bill


----------



## mojapitt

How do you milk a log?


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, The winch that moves from side to side could introduce some unexpected and unappreciated movement. Unless you have the winch carriage captive in it's lateral movement and you can pin the carriage so it can't move sideways unexpectedly, it will move. If for some reason the load "gets away from you" and starts to leave the premises, the "loose" winch won't be your friend. A lateral carriage and it's trappings are going to add considerable tare weight, too. Might even be in the way of other things.

If I were doing it, a winch bolted firmly to the frame in the front center, then a good chain and snatch blocks with solid places to secure them.

Just tryna be helpful.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How do you milk a log?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very carefully, that's how. Wear gloves.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've never had cherry milk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, come on over Saturday morning, I'm sending some museum pieces to the auction…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Whatcha selling marty?


----------



## bandit571

> bandit, come on over Saturday morning, I m sending some museum pieces to the auction…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Want me to get shot by the Boss?
Right now, it looks like it is a "GO" for a Road Trip to Martyville…How's the roads over there? Taking US 40 until we hit Indy…


----------



## bandit571

Barely an hour in the shop….1907 to 1950Hrs…..one block plane rehabbed…









Might have it about tuned up…









All the way from ..









Rockford, ILL, USA


----------



## bandit571

Late supper…Ham, Salami, Baby Swiss on NY Rye….no mayo.

I'll have to PM my new cell phone number to Marty….in case we get lost….there is a nice place for Lunch over in Westerville,IN…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I ve never had cherry milk…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Come one over Marty. We'll milk a cherry log and then we'll mill it.


----------



## Gene01

Cherry milk vs walnut milk. Like skim vs heavy cream.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, beware the sycamore tree in Martyville. I think it's developing a liking for bumpers and grills!
Yeah, Marty, whatcha sending to the auction?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Whatcha selling marty?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Hand planes, draw knives, hand saws, antique scrollsaw, maybe the antique drill press and morticer…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> BBY, The winch that moves from side to side could introduce some unexpected and unappreciated movement. Unless you have the winch carriage captive in it s lateral movement and you can pin the carriage so it can t move sideways unexpectedly, it will move.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Oh, I know, I have no intention of letting it slide as it pleases. I was first thinking of having the carriage clamped into place with a hand screw but that still doesn't seem secure enough to me. Now I'm thinking of retracting pin in and out of one of several slots cut into the rail, much like the way forks can be slid and locked into place along the top rail on a towmotor carriage.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

US 40 through Richman, IN sucks…may run I-70 around that town, and turn south to Westerville, IN….and visit Lil'Sheba's for lunch tomorrow…..then US 40 to the bypass around Indy…then south to Martyville….ROAD TRIP!

Maybe I can get Beka to drive along? Nah…too many Antique Stores, and that Antique Mall in Westerville, IN….


----------



## bandit571

Lets see..it IS Friday, right….did I miss lunch?

Road trip may not happen now….other items have come up….

Looking like a rather boring weekend, now…


----------



## mudflap4869

94 hot and 46% wet. According to weather man it feels like 102. Not a dry thread on this old fat man, so it is time ti hug the A/C vent for a while. 24 eggs in the kettle, cooling down. Gonna have some egg salad for us, and take some to the nursing home for the MIL and her room mate. One of them is nice, but the other one is a mother in law. 
Candy's battery drill went kaput, so I went to get her a new one. Came home with 3 drills, 2 recip saws and a circ saw. All battery powered. Well over $200 down the drain again. It's no dang wonder I stay in the poor house, when money escapes my hand so fast. Ok, so the bright side is that if I ever decide to run away and go off grid, I will have the tools with which to set and wish that I knew how to charge up.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Jim for a bit more ya coulda got a solar charger.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna be a busy auction day today, took 2 truck loads and a 16 foot trailer over yesterday. Oldest son is takin' the museum pieces to hang in his shop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I broke down 4 sheets of MDO yesterday. My track saw and saw stop made a great team. Crosscut with the track saw and ripped with the TS.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm.."Ruby on Rails"???

How'd the auction go?

Site seems to have been down for a while today?


----------



## bandit571

I have a LARGE box of tools I need to sort out and put away….and maybe make a place to store some….anyone want to show up and help out? Can barely lift the dang thing….besides, there is a huge wooden tool tote to sort through, clean out, and stash in the shop….and 2 mitre boxes, too….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess Candy will be at the hospital getting Jim's nail pulled.


----------



## mudflap4869

For some odd reason my left hand is sorta sore and stiff this morning. My right one is always sore and stiff cause Arther lives there. That danged old doc snatched my nail right out of my hand and tossed it in the trash. Ah Dang, it had only been used once and wasn't even bent. Hunt and peck aint any easier after the modification either.


----------



## Gene01

> I guess Candy will be at the hospital getting Jim's nail pulled.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> For some odd reason my left hand is sorta sore and stiff this morning. My right one is always sore and stiff cause Arther lives there. That danged old doc snatched my nail right out of my hand and tossed it in the trash. Ah Dang, it had only been used once and wasn t even bent. Hunt and peck aint any easier after the modification either.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Man, I missed that. What happened, Jim??? 
Site problems musta wiped out some posts for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim got nailed yesterday


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was on Facebook, Gene. Looked like an 8p nail from a gun thru the hand.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to admit that looking at it would nearly make you wet yourself


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Gene01

> It was on Facebook, Gene. Looked like an 8p nail from a gun thru the hand.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. I don't do FB.
Sorry Jim. That had to smart a bit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Spam for breakfast
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yay-Spam for breakfast! I'm on it-hope it's good!


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF the spam is related to that Ruby on Rails?

Taking another day off….

Leaves are starting to turn, around here…..


----------



## CFrye

For those with weak stomachs (or bladders) I'll just share the Xrays. 


















He was doing some framing work on the shed and shot himself with the air nailer. I think it would've hurt less if it had gone on through! Instead it only 'tented' the skin on the palm side. I may need to get a new package of frozen peas. He's wearing out the current bag!


----------



## diverlloyd

Obligatory "Nailed it"

I got more cutting boards done today simple checker board patterns. Need to swap sides on the planer blades, they are getting kind of dull from the end grain. Bought a chainsaw at auction yesterday for parts turns out the parts Inness off of it are different. Then my play car wouldn't start. I'm pretty sure it's a bad relay I can start it with help and sorting out the starter selinoid. Looked under the dash to see a wiring nightmare of a alarm install. Nephew also stopped by to work on a small box, he had fun with a the chisel and hammer doing finger joints. Pretty busy


----------



## bandit571

> For those with weak stomachs (or bladders) I'll just share the Xrays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was doing some framing work on the shed and shot himself with the air nailer. I think it would've hurt less if it had gone on through! Instead it only 'tented' the skin on the palm side. I may need to get a new package of frozen peas. He's wearing out the current bag!
> 
> - CFrye


BTDT..twice….once when the nail hit a knot, and then bent up into my thumb…through the leather gloves I was wearing….just knocked the thumb out of the way, is all…once it hit the bone in there…

Second time? #4 rebar ( a bit bigger than a nail..) found it's way into the palm of my right hand…right alongside the thumb….just over an inch into the hand. It was either there, or let it hit my ribs, as I was falling down….got back up, and wondered why my hand was stuck to the rebar….


----------



## bandit571

New shelves in the shop..









Decided to remove a pile of junk, too..









Soooo..









Just so the saw til came be moved to it's new home..









Going to turn it 90 degrees, and place it all the way to the end…..Have other plans for it's old spot…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday…about says it all….

Doctor's visit this morning…..


----------



## ssnvet

I asked Bob Newhart and he has some advice for Jim…... STOP IT !!


----------



## ssnvet

Beautiful weekend in Mainiac land…

I was pretty darn productive, if I don't say so myself.

I needed to go back to work today so I could get some rest.

:^p


----------



## Gene01

G'day, mates. Only five more days til the weekend. Plenty of time to get ready. Let's see how many things I can screw up by Wednesday. It seems lately, that I'm spending more time fixing than making. Ah well, it's all fun.

Jim, how's the hand? Any residual soreness? 
Bill, got your decal and resin plan ready?
Matt, is that rotary phase thingie operational? How's your company's expansion plans progressing? 
Everybody stay safe. 
Catch ya later.


----------



## mudflap4869

Swollen, purple and hurts like the devil. Every wise-ass in the ER had the same two words to say about it. Doncha just love it when your friends have such compassion for your misery? Even my soulmate made the same comment before she even got me to the ER. Rodney Dangerfield got more respect around here than I do. I told the doc that Candy had pissed me off so I shot myself out of revenge against her. He said that he often wanted to get revenge against her too.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^OK, now that is funny.^^^ SawStop is going to have to make nailStop


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, is that rotary phase thingie operational? How s your company s expansion plans progressing?
> - Gene Howe


Progress….




































I have a several parts on order, so it's still going to be a few weeks. Which is fast for Mainiac time (and you thought Randy was slow).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt's got a much better plan for his thingie than I have for my table. I think I know what to do though. I've got at least 5 months until a table is needed at the new firehouse. Eventually I will make a table for each of three engine houses.


----------



## TheSawDustWhisperer

Just a question. Why do you call yourself StumpyNubs?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I see your working on a new turbo encabulator Matt. I would suggest you make sure your hydrocoptic marzlevanes are properly calibrated to the lunar waneshaft so that that side fumbling can be effectively prevented.

Concurrently, you might want to make sure that the flux capacitors are calibrated to the unilateral phase detractors in order to make sure that the pre-famulated amulite surmounting is not subjected to temperatures above its combustion point.

Happy wiring!


----------



## CFrye

> I asked Bob Newhart and he has some advice for Jim…... STOP IT !!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That's funny, Matt!



> ^^^OK, now that is funny.^^^ SawStop is going to have to make nailStop
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Nail *Stop It*!



> I told the doc that Candy had pissed me off so I shot myself out of revenge against her. He said that he often wanted to get revenge against her too.
> 
> - mudflap4869


He failed to mention the part where I offered to go get the nail gun for the doctor so he could shoot Jim too.


----------



## ssnvet

> I see your working on a new turbo encabulator Matt. I would suggest you make sure your hydrocoptic marzlevanes are properly calibrated to the lunar waneshaft so that that side fumbling can be effectively prevented.
> - MikeinSTL


Just wait until you hear the earth shattering Kaboom! :^o

I have "run capacitors" on order for use in balancing out the phase voltages… I won't know how many get used until I fire it up and go through a procedure, but if it's similar to the plan I have, the layout for them will fill half the panel….

Anyone have a shoehorn I can borrow?


----------



## Gene01

Mike probably has the right idea. He must have done instructional writing for NASA….or IKEA.

Bill, don't over think it. Pour it, let it set. Stick it on and pour again. Unlike Matt's thingie, if ya get it wrong, it won't go boom.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….finger has been poked, reading was a "perfect" 2.1. "See ya in a month.."

Need a "Bar Towel!"....pop can just got tipped over…Uncle Charles Wake Up this morning…cheese slices don't want to separate….feels like it is still Monday..


----------



## DS

Jim, it could be worse. 
A coworker was assembling a cabinet and had his left hand on the case, holding it, when he missed with a 18 gauge 2" brad nail and pinned three of his fingers together through the bones. 
I wish I still had the pic of that x-ray.

I changed the way I use a nailer after seeing that.

No matter how many puns they tell, it still really hurts.
Get well soon, man.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, I forgot to ask, how much of that is made of unobtaninium?


----------



## bandit571

Matt is using the refined stuff, obtaninium…

Worked up a sweat….moved the saw til to it's new spot..









And cleaned 20 handsaws….added a slab of plywood to the old lathe bench..









Added a few mitre boxes….one for use, 2 are being stored….

Then…bombed the place..









May need a couple more "shots".....will see in about 2 hours….


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud my old maintenance man shot a framing nail through the company's owner's sons hand. Nailed him straight to the pallet they were making.


----------



## CFrye

> ...if ya get it wrong, it won t go boom.
> 
> - Gene Howe


...unless you precede it with "Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## Gene01

Here it Wednesday, already. We're supposed to get two new AC/heat pump systems installed today. They're calling them mini splits. Phyl's bro. In Ill. has an HVAC co. and has installed several like these. He has always raved about their efficiency so, when our 10 year old AC gave out two weeks ago, we decided to give them a try. Supposedly, we'll see around 50% decrease in our electrical usage for AC and 100% decrease in propane for heat….as long as it stays above -10°. Sounds good. We'll see.

Saturday is Phyl's 71st birthday. All she wants is a 5 day trip through NM and CO. So, Monday we take off. First stop is Delores, CO. Pop. 950. Then, Telluride, Ouray and back down to Durango. She hopes to see some fall foliage. I hope to see good driving weather!


----------



## ssnvet

We have three shops at work that use nail guns continually. Recycled pallet, new pallet and crates… Between all three shops and both shifts that adds up to >50 "wood tics". (Stanley-Bostich love us so much they made us a "Platinum account").

It seems that no matter how hard we try (and we do try) we still have at least two "shot nail into hand" events every year. Fortunately, we haven't had many that resulted in nerve or bone damage… and the hard core peeps will come back to work the next day, rather than be responsible for having the safety clock reset to zero in their "honor" (we only reset the clock for a OSHA reportable "lost time" accident and their are bonuses tied to meeting safety milestones).

IMO, the key is to provide the crew with other means to secure the work pieces and to train them to understand how knots and sloped grain can re-direct or deflect nails.

But at the end of the day… it happens and Murphy is always prowling about looking for someone to bite in the rear end.


----------



## ssnvet

9/11/2001

I will never forget


----------



## Gene01




----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems like a long time ago, but also like just yesterday. I will never forget.


----------



## mudflap4869

18 years and it seems like only yesterday. I haven't forgotten. And I also remember that it was the Saudis who actually provided the bombers. Not the country that we invaded.


----------



## bandit571

Was up in Kalida,OH.

Not a cloud in the sky….and soon, not a vapor trail to be seen…..unless you count the Super Hornets out of Toledo, OH. ....with FULL LOADS….Listened to the events on a radio in the site trailer….


----------



## ssnvet

> 18 years and it seems like only yesterday. I haven t forgotten. And I also remember that it was the Saudis who actually provided the bombers. Not the country that we invaded.
> - mudflap4869


My understanding is that they were (mostly) Saudi nationals, but they were trained and their base of operation was Afghanistan. I don't believe the Saudi gub'ment was ever implicated… but I'm sure there were wealthy Saudis who contributed to the cause.

Regardless they were all united by one thing.


----------



## Gene01

Bin Ladin was a Saudi. I don't think nationalities played as huge a role as did their particular religious fanaticism.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, Jim has been checking into those mini splits recently. Hope yours turn out great as well as Phyl's birthday trip!

Hatred is blinding, no matter which direction it is directed. 
9/11/2001 so very many lives changed.


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

Remember me? Have not had time to check in here for several months and not going to try to catch up on all the missed posts. Hope all is well with everyone here. Will try to keep up with you all now.

I came home a few days ago. Had a few orders to get done in the shop and have more requests since I have been back.

Was a long busy summer between wet and rainy, and equipment breakdowns. Did get over 4200 big round bales of hay up and some grain in the bins plus a lot of ranching / cattle jobs. Will be going back to SD in a week or so to finish hauling hay from the fields.


----------



## Gene01

Well Candy, we'll have to wait to see how good they are. The units have yet to arrive. They are apparently back ordered. Possibly Saturday for installation, now. Then, or they'll have to wait til we get back.

Good to see you again, Mark. Bet you have sore muscles you didn't know you had.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

The expression."sleep on it"? Well, Single Brain Cell Sketch Up used that to come up with a "Plan"....

Once the inventory in the Amazon Mailing Box is done, I would be needing boxes to store things in, in the shop..

Wooden, lidded boxes…..Have enough stuff on hand for 2 such boxes….and can buy the 1/2" thick Pine for a few more…..might even do a build-along blog? 6" X 6" x 12" wood storage boxes.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho Nubbers…. hope all are having a great start to your Thursdays.

I rearranged my schedule to meet with a concrete flat work guy about pouring a floor in my pole barn this a.m. and he stood me up. Go figure…

One more day :^)


----------



## Festus56

Gene there was not much manual labor involved. Just a lot of long 18 hr. days when the weather would co-operate. Spent most of the time in a GPS controlled swather. Had to turn it at the corners but then it would make perfectly straight windrows. 

















Rest of the time was either raking two windrows together for the baler or hauling hey off the field.



























And a bunch of sunsets like this


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, we used to make straight rows just because we knew what dad would say if we didn't


----------



## mojapitt

98 degrees and 50% humidity. I am in the "Yeah, but I don't have blizzards " mode


----------



## ssnvet

Mark,

You don't see big open flat fields like that much in this part of the country…. That's quite the operation.


----------



## bandit571

Sorted all of this mess…









And this mess…









Then aired out the tool tote…









Then I will reload it, and haul it down to the shop….threw a bunch of junk out, too…


----------



## theoldfart

Wisest comment I've ever seen on this site, bar none.

Hatred is blinding, no matter which direction it is directed.


----------



## Festus56

Monte that is the way my dad was also. Just glad he could not measure them +/- 1.5" in a mile long row like this machine does.

Bandit did you hit the lottery? Missed where all those treasures came from.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> 98 degrees and 50% humidity. I am in the "Yeah, but I don't have blizzards " mode
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The humidity down here is brutal too but I'll take it any day vs. cold weather and it doesn't rust cars like taxpayer funded over salting!


----------



## bandit571

Year's worth of yard sales, and walk-abouts….and rehabs…


----------



## CFrye

18 hour days are tough no matter what, Mark. Welcome back! 
Gene, are you working with Matt's contractor?
Thank you, Kevin. Feel free to exchange he word "aimed" for the word "directed". Must of been tired.


----------



## ssnvet

Back by popular demand….










TGIF


----------



## DonBroussard

I'll add to Matt's traditional greeting, that it's a Friday the 13th too. Happy Triskadekaphobia Day! Oh, and for Candy and all the other nurses, and to our law enforcement people out there, it's also a full moon. Sorry, Candy. I hope you aren't working today/tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Used to remember when FRIDAY actually meant something good…..now, it's just another day….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

13 is a lucky number for my family. My son was born on the 13th of October. I love the # 13! Happy Friday, short day at work today. Going to the baseball game with my son's school tonight. Cheap seats, but I get to enjoy it with the kiddo. Go Cards!


----------



## DonBroussard

Same here, Mike. My wife and I were married on a Friday, the 13th in June. We celebrated our 39th anniversary this year, so today is our 39.25th anniversary.


----------



## rhybeka

hey peanut gallery! Need some ideas for lego model storage! have some maple ply and spalted maple - I'm just coming up dry since I need something with doors…which are also not my favorite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

doors became easy when I bought my rail and stile router bit set. I need to make 8 doors next week.
I made some progress on bookcases today. I hope to be painting next week, but OT at work will bite into my time to work on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> hey peanut gallery! Need some ideas for lego model storage! have some maple ply and spalted maple - I m just coming up dry since I need something with doors…which are also not my favorite.
> 
> - rhybeka


what size ply???


----------



## diverlloyd

So I'm building a measuring board for my little one. I have routed v-groves every 1/2" for 6', I'm thinking of filling the grooves with black epoxy. So where is a good place to buy epoxy and will it fallout over time?


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty it's 3/4" maple. pretty stuff! I've got about 5-6' to work with lengthy wise and width I could go a full 24" deep without too much of a hassle but I think I'd like to keep it at 18" wide/deep. can go 4' high too. oh, and it has to be cat proof.

Tomorrow, I'm getting a haircut then we are traveling to a wedding in Coshocton. For those of you unfamiliar with Ohio it's BFE in BFE. I'm sure it will be a good time but it's a 2 hr drive one way and coming home will be late. ugh.


----------



## Gene01

> So I m building a measuring board for my little one. I have routed v-groves every 1/2" for 6 , I m thinking of filling the grooves with black epoxy. So where is a good place to buy epoxy and will it fallout over time?
> 
> - diverlloyd


For that amount, Hobby lobby would be your best bet. Then stop by the dollar store for a sleeve of PLASTIC Dixie cups for measuring and mixing. Get some popsicle sticks and a small tube of artists acrylic black paint, too. 
As long as both ends of the grooves are closed, you won't have any problems.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, 3/4'' is a bit hefty for a cabinet…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## ssnvet




----------



## ssnvet

Waiting for "bacon from heaven"


----------



## Gene01

Great Saturday pics, Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm trying to limit my intake of bacon for a while. I need my pants to fit better when cold weather comes around.

All my cabinets and bookcases are built with 3/4 for carcass sides and bottom/top. 1/4 for backs.


----------



## ssnvet

Haven't seen this in a while…










Only took me an hour to dig it out


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene all grooves are open on one end then the foot marker lines go all the way through. How does expou cut after it's cured? I will be taking a 1/2" off of the side with all the grooves. Gene I like cheap.


----------



## mudflap4869

I am down to 250 lbs from 178 lbs a year ago. We cut back on a lot of things that we love to eat, and I cut down on the portions that I poke down my throat. Exercise has been a dirty word since 1997 when I got Lyme's disease. But the cardiac rehab people shamed me into getting off my butt and working out some. Now the VA is sending me to physical therapy, and those folks are vicious when it comes to stressing stiff joints. I can hardly walk when I leave there, but I am moving around a bit better.

96 degrees and 52 % humidity has just about put a stop to my work in the shop for a few hours. But I have built a frame for an AC unit for the she shed. Just how is it that I paid to AC her building while mine is an oven? Come to think of it, why am I paying for her shed when there are a gazillion toys that I want and can't afford? SUMPTIN STINKS IN DENMARK! OH Yeah, it is supposed to get most of my shop that she invaded back. I won't be holding my breathe waiting for that to happen.

At least she didn't cook!


----------



## bandit571

Me like cheap…
.








Made an offer of $5…..only because a part was broken…









May just have a spare…









Stanley No. 3, Type 11….the only thing wrong with it was that lever cap…

Twas a very good day for a "Road Trip"....mid 70s, nice breeze, not much humidity, kind of sunny….and a decent yard sale, to boot…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, are you saying you gained 78 pounds.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene all grooves are open on one end then the foot marker lines go all the way through. How does expou cut after it s cured? I will be taking a 1/2" off of the side with all the grooves. Gene I like cheap.
> 
> - diverlloyd


If you are stopping the grooves then, ripping them off, no problem. Otherwise, you'll need to dam the open ends. A sharp 30 tooth rip blade will cut the epoxy just fine.


----------



## mudflap4869

OK the one eyed man hit the wrong key. That was supposed to be 278 lbs. 
Still hot and humid down to 86 degrees but the humidity went up to 62 %. Just came in and took a shower. I think that I was wetter before I stepped below the spray head. But I might smell a bit better now. Chilling out in front of the AC vent. Gotta get off my duff and figure out what to fix for dinner. TOBA gets home just before midnight and she can be a real witch after that. I wonder, if I threw water on her would she melt?


----------



## theoldfart

Flap, she may not melt but you'll get burnt!
Be careful out there.


----------



## Festus56

AJ if you want real cheap and don't have to fill the grooves you could try some black fingernail polish. I have used it several times on signs and personalized projects. A little bottle will do a lot of lines if you seal the wood first. ! The red letters on this step stool used very little from a bottle.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's for all of the creative arts folks


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..HUGE wake up call from Uncle Charles…..so much for sleeping in, this morning….


----------



## CFrye

Good tip with the nail polish, Mark!
Pretty cool table, Monte! 
Thanks, Kevin, I think. 
Bandit, was the lever cap broken, or was it cut?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is neat Monte. I could do that.


----------



## bandit571

Lever cap was broke….may have been a bad casting…...then they cranked it down and now it is also bent down in the middle….

Instead of nail polish, one could also use the Paint Pens, for use on scratches on cars and such ( think "key strokes") and there is a small paint brush inside them. I used one, to fill in and around the "Millers Falls" logos on their lever caps…then buff out the high spots….


----------



## Gene01

Those paint pens are pretty neat tools. Dollar store Nail polish is probably cheaper. Not as easy to apply though, I'd suspicion.

Neat table, Monte. I see a 8/4 mesquite slab in my future.


----------



## mudflap4869

97 degrees and 54% humidity right now. Guess who aint gonna go out there? It was still too hot and humid to work outside after the sun went down last night. So I read a book and watched the boob tube. About 200 channels and very little worth watching. Exact same programs that were aired two weeks ago, and two weeks before that. Those tunas and crabs were eaten months ago, so it is time for them to go fishing again.


----------



## ssnvet

Cleaning out space in the finished (but cluttered) basement office for a man cave expansion. I had to figure out what to do with boxes of my old scale models. After some TLC, this B-17 is off to my friend who teaches middle school history for display in his classroom.


----------



## bandit571

Spent 2 hours in the shop….rehabbed the #3










All sharpened up, too..









Worked on an Ash board, at least…









Not too bad, for a $5 plane..


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought epoxy from Home Depot and the wifey decide that she was going to paint with the baby so she bought acrylic paints today. It like a 50 pack of colors so I have plenty of choices on coloring the epoxy.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Happy Monday! No shop time for me this weekend unless changing out mower batteries counts. hopefully some next weekend so I can get the marker box dilemma figured out and get those out the door.

@Marty it is, but it's going to have to support a decent amount of weight. so it's more half shelves half cabinet. binders of lego instruction manuals are not light!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm..Monday…..about says it all….wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## Gene01

Packed up and ready to to to CO so Phyl can see the fall colors. Be back Friday.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monday, in STL, and it's hot again….


----------



## mudflap4869

Ditto on the hot. It was even hot at PT.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, would this work for your Lego storage needs?


----------



## CFrye

I know I'm getting more and more forgetful these days…I don't remember Legos having instruction manuals…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Most legos that are sold now are particular sets that build something in particular, whether it be a plane or a castle or whatever. You have your Harry Potter LEGO sets, Jurassic world, avengers, etc. These all have step by step instructions.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Man, when I was a kid, we just put Legos together in whatever designs our minds would create.

It was a simpler time back then…....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam plays with the set as it's built and then it eventually just become pieces for him to create other things with. He's on a Star Trek kick. I think he's got 20 different starships built right now.


----------



## Gene01

Howdy from the big city (900 inhabitants) of Delores CO. Got a sweet lttle cabin on the river. Tomorrow is Telluride. Not many trees that are turning color here. Hope to see some as we get higher.


----------



## rockusaf

Monday is my Saturday. The yard took priority over shop time today but 94* and 84% humidity made it slow with lots of water breaks but I got it all mowed, edged, bushes trimmed and weeds plucked. I did get new tires on the bandsaw I picked up a couple weeks ago and it carved up a piece of plywood so I guess that counts.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds nice Gene. I need to get to CO in the summer. We will be in Aspen after Christmas.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy could never trust me around April Wilkerson. She is a redhead, she owns a shop full of tools, she knows how to use those tools, and she lives in Texas where she don't have to shovel snow. What more can a man ask for in a woman?


----------



## CFrye

Did April tell you about the sale Grizzly was having? Did she drive you there and back to get shop goodies or pay for said goodies? I think not.


----------



## ssnvet

Mudflap…. you forgot to mention that April has a sawmill and knows how to weld. Just sayin'


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

What kind of goodies did April not buy for Jim?

We have tied the record high for the day the last 2 days at 95°. Should be cooler in the 70's now for awhile. Maybe even a chance of rain today. Had a lightning storm last night that started a grass fire north of town.

About have all my orders caught up. Think this will be a shop cleaning day until I get distracted by something else.


----------



## DanKrager

My shop needs a good cleaning, too, Festus. Can you do my shop next, please?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Tried to sleep in this morning….Uncle Charlie kept tugging on my toes….


----------



## Festus56

Sure will Dan. Just have the doors open when I get there with my leaf blower.


----------



## diverlloyd

Chainsaw repair day today, a box of fresh filters and tubing was delivered.


----------



## bandit571

Making a few parts….









All cut on a mitresaw…









Might have it set up about right..









Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Supper, this evening?

Bulk smoked sausage
Potatoes O'Brian
Yellow Onions, Celery, and Carrot mix
Ground black pepper, salt and GARLIC….

7 eggs scrambled in at the end….Burp…
Top of with a splash of Frank's Hot Sauce…


----------



## ssnvet

Mocked up the phase converter on the bench. Success followed by frustration, more frustration and finally, success.










Here it is running a 5 HP vacuum blower/sucker.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt that looks 1 billion times better then the alarm wiring job that was done on my hatchback.

New to me chainsaw cleaned, new tubing, primer bulb and it started and ran. Old one got a new tube, primer bulb and new ignition coil. Now it has a strong spark but didn't want to run may need to clean the carb or I may have flooded it with the new bulb.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When April was on LJs, she sent me a message asking about building tables and what an apron was. One of my few woodworking claims to fame. The others are Stumpy and Charles.


----------



## CFrye

Bill knew her when…
Carts! Carts are what April did not buy on Monday! He got the industrial version with 6" wheels and I got the fancy one with bumpers and 5" wheels!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always see carts like that at auction and think I should buy one. Problem is that my shop is so small I have no room for one.


----------



## ssnvet

Loyd…. where did you get the tubing for your saw? I have a trimmer that dumped a pint of gas on me due to a split fuel line and I haven't gotten around to finding out were to buy hose by the foot yet.

Hump day has started off with a head ache… Aleve to the rescue. Always seems to work for me. That and coffee.

I replied to a couple of April's threads on LJs. The thing that impressed me was that she didn't pretend to know everything and was appreciative for in depth answers to her questions. I like her Youtube channel, but most of her projects are beyond anything I'll likely ever take on.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Loyd…. where did you get the tubing for your saw? I have a trimmer that dumped a pint of gas on me due to a split fuel line and I haven t gotten around to finding out were to buy hose by the foot yet.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, most auto parts stores will sell you cut-to-length fuel line.


----------



## DanKrager

Festus, I'm afraid that I have four BIG blowers and the shop is still dirty. I've pissed in the ocean with a greater sense of accomplishment. Perhaps if we get them all going at once, yours will push it over the TDC stalling point.
Thanks for the offer.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I bought this off amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M59LG3Z/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Although the middle size (3/32")tube is all I needed but I wanted filters and primerbulbs also so this was the cheaper option.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

@Candy if I was willing to loose some space I could build that plywood wall and it might - at least the storage part. I'm still mulling it over as to what to do. The display part needs to be it's own portion since I need to be able to keep the cats from anything in that side.

Finished the bench last night and brought it home. It is in our living room at the moment but I'm not certain it will stay there. but for now it's there. Onwards to the next project! I think I'm going to buckle down and get those marker boxes finished.


----------



## mudflap4869

I will install my portable air compressor and storage for the tools on my cart. Tired of the back and forth trying to get the right tool for the job at hand. If she knew that I needed one, April might have built one for me. She to her great loss does not know me or my needs. If I remedied that, Candy would most likely beat the stuffins out of me. She is an evil person when it comes to spoiling my pleasures.


----------



## bandit571

Hobby Lobby is a very dangerous place to go on Payday….part of an all day road trip…I'm whopped…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…shop time done for this evening…sitting in front of the A/C….one corner of the box is complete..3 more to go…








Hobby Lobby loot ($23..)









Somebody was hard at work….









But, he was still just sitting down on the job…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got a package in the mail today from our favorite pen maker. It's a firefighter pen. Thanks Ted!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Very nice pen, Ted and Bill!


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful pen and gesture! 
Congrats on post #8000, Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh man…..how prestigious!


----------



## rhybeka

Think I'm going to use rafter ties on my lean-to. I suck at roofing - even worse than framing!


----------



## bandit571

And I don't even do roofs…


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I had better start a blog about that Poplar box I'm trying to build?

While driving along Rt 309 in Lima, where it goes over, and then past a rail road yard….seems a CF&E RY train had just brought in a train…..of wind turbine blades….each were just under 300' long. They will sit in the rail yard until it is time to head west towards Van Wert, OH. There is a place that unloads the railcars ( three 90 flat cars per blade) and then onto flatbed semis to be hauled to a jobsite….

Blades are unloaded from a ship in Toledo, OH. CSX RR takes the trainload to Lima, OH. There they switch engines with the CF&E RY. Then the train has to switch from southbound tracks, around a crossing diamond, and onto the west bound tracks. Crossing is behind the old Pennsy Passenger Station, north of ST Rt 81E. We heard the train going through town ( takes at least 15 minutes to make the "turn" @ 5 mph)

I didn't stop to ask how they sharpened the blades…didn't want to start another sharpening thread.

There is a fellow on Youtube, that does a lot of Rail fan Videos…..Scott Taiple….that has videos of the process. Might be worth a looksee? Blades sit in special brackets, to allow the 3 flat car under each blade to make it around sharp curves. "base" sits on a turntable on one car….the other end sits in a frame, that can slide to one side of the car, or the other. A 3rd flat car sit between the other two cars.

CF&E RY does go all the way to Chicago,ILL using the old PRR tracks…what's left of them. Passenger Station was also used by AMTRAK for a few years….before they started using Toledo instead.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours of shop time, today…I'm bushed….film @ 2300hrs..


----------



## diverlloyd

Filled some knots with the epoxy today to see how it works. Checked on it after a couple hours and it has shrank more then I expected.


----------



## DS

The high temps cooled off to only about 99 degrees today-thought I might need a sweater!


----------



## Gene01

We made it home. Phyl got to see her colorful trees. Had to get up to about 12k though. The drive to Telluride was gorgeous. The gondola took us up another 2k. The views were spectacular. Phyl got to do a bunch of antique shopping in Telluride, Silverton and Durango. She said the trip was the best birthday present ever.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the box?









Or..









This one….dry fit of the box…









The a dry run with a few clamps…no glue..yet..









Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> And I don t even do roofs…
> 
> - bandit571


Roofs are like at the top of the ladder, I've been there a couple of times…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Phyl got to do a bunch of antique shopping in Telluride, Silverton and Durango.
> - Gene Howe


Did she buy any train memorabilia???


----------



## rhybeka

welp, all moved into my new desk/closet at work. Sucks since everyone walking past can see my monitors - no privacy anymore. Not many who got moved are fans but we are coping like troopers.

Plan on the roof is to get sheathing and metal roofing on top. I picked up some hurricane ties yesterday at Lowes but not sure they'll work. I still can't figure out what side of the wall they go on  I better dig up the tin snips as well so I can get this metal cut to the right length. almost wishing I had a set of electric shears!


----------



## Gene01

> Phyl got to do a bunch of antique shopping in Telluride, Silverton and Durango.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Did she buy any train memorabilia???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yep, she bought a huge old leather bound glass ashtray that was used on the Durango to Silverton line back when they had club cars and cigar smoking was allowed. It'll be a candy dish.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Chorizo Breakfast Burrito for Brunch/lunch…..HUGE one, $4.50 each..

Glue has been applied to the box joints, LOTS of cauls…needed 3 hands, but only had 2….and a lot of cussing…mallet helped a bit….will let it sit for a day….

Road Trip to pick up GrandBRAT #5 for the weekend…doubt IF I get to stop at any sales…grrrrr.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at a yard sale along the way…..they had a vintage car parked just off the driveway ( Not for sale, DRAT)

1959 STUDEBAKER Silver Hawk…..in almost like new condition, BTW….

LOTS of brain-dead drivers out on the highways, today….and not quite enough cops to catch all of them…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool rainy morning here. May have to turn the heat on in the shop this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good Morning All,
> 
> A cool rainy morning here. May have to turn the heat on in the shop this morning.
> 
> - Festus56


Quit it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good Morning All,
> 
> A cool rainy morning here. May have to turn the heat on in the shop this morning.
> 
> - Festus56


I'm jealous. Summer just keeps on going. A bit cooler today, but they promised a below average September, but it's been way above average.


----------



## Gene01

44° on the mesa this AM. Definitely sweater weather. We'll hit 80 today, though. I hate cold weather! Anything below 40 is too cold. We had a couple days @-10 last winter. We were NOT prepared. What a mess that was.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..rain showers, this morning, I got to sleep in..and missed the rain….


----------



## bandit571

Box is out of the clamps, cleaned up….lid split off…









taking a break, while I decide WHAT hardware to use….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!

Staring at two pieces of maple ply - 16 and 24" wide and both 96 1/2" long.. they need to become storage for binders, books and LEGO structures. I don't just want shelves so it's a quandary. Maybe boxes of different sizes with top and bottom maple/oak/walnut/etc plywood just poly'd With painted side a of different colors??? That way they can be rearranged if I fancy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hopefully a good afternoon to you all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm jealous Gene. Yeah, minus 10 is not good if not prepared.


----------



## bandit571

> Hopefully a good afternoon to you all.
> 
> - diverlloyd


"And the remains of the day to yourself.."


----------



## diverlloyd

Wife picked up Rally's for a meal. Couldn't eat it, everything was greasy. Glad the bottom bun was able to soak up as much as a sham wow before turning into a liquid type bread.


----------



## Doe

Arlin! I'm here. How are you and the vets holding up? I think of you often.

I look in every now and then to check up, especially on mudflap's antics. Who knew that he's all skinny now with a hand piercing and wanting a babe in Texas for her goodies. Or did I get that wrong?


----------



## Gene01

Hey doe. Good to see ya. How's it going? How's Gerry?


----------



## bandit571

Yet another road trip this afternoon…went to drop off one grandBRAT, and pick up his older brother…must have been a cruise-in down that way….met a LOT of Vintage Cars on the road….

Stopped for supper in Piqua, OH….then on to Sidney, OH….stopped at Menard's…Gatorade Mix, and Brass corner protectors for the box projects…

Windier than a Senator trying to get elected…and the van does not do too well in cross-winds…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Wife picked up Rally's for a meal.
> - diverlloyd


On purpose or did one of you loose a bet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hand piercing…...that's funny.


----------



## bandit571

The Rally's that was in town..went out long ago….the building it was in has been redone…and is called Taco Villa….and the food is 1,000 times better than Rally's ever was….

Evening to ya, Doe! BTW, there is a Tim Horton's about a block away….right across the street from Fazoli's….


----------



## Gene01

Never heard of Rallys. Sounds like that's a good thing. Once I've gotten bad food at an eatery, I don't ever go back. Taco Bell and McDonalds head my black list.


----------



## diverlloyd

Rally's usually isn't bad. It was just taken straight from fryer to bun. Everything could have used a minute to drain the fry oil off if it.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….uummm, leave it at that….


----------



## CFrye

Marty! Your sawmill is ready to be picked up!


----------



## ssnvet

Spent the weekend at a men's retreat with a group of friends from church. We had awesome weather…80 deg., dry air and sunshine.

Here's the view of lake Winnipesaukee from the shore.









From the top of Gunstock Mtn. (a 2 mile climb with 1,300 ft rise)









And at sunset from the lodge.


----------



## diverlloyd

Epoxy was a utter failure. The wood soaked up all the epoxy and the color kind of sucked. So the project maybe trashed. Unless it gets painted.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful location, Matt! It'd take me more than a weekend's worth of time to learn how to pronounce the lake name, and a lot longer to spell it!

What wood were you using, AJ?


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe Darlin! It's good to hear from you. Don't stay away so long again. We miss you when you don't show up often.

Yep! There is a woman in Texas that could fill my every need, except that Candy would beat me badly again if I went to stay with her. Danged woman just don't have any sense of what's important in life. It's not like I would want to get rid of Candy. She could stay around to sweep up the shop, when Darlin April and I were finished making sawdust.

We went to Lowe's and bought metal and sheathing goods to put the roof on the She Shed. It is just too darned hot to get out there and do it. We are going to custom build her cabinets an counter tops, while leaving plenty of room for her lumber and other crap storage.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I'm using beech.


----------



## KTMM

Hello everybody, I'm still around. Tired, work too much, but still around.


----------



## bandit571

^ and still looking good…

Waiting on a coat of stain to dry…









Been wiped down…may get a coat of shellac later…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty! Your sawmill is ready to be picked up!
> 
> - CFrye


I've been workin' a bit on my build, not sure if it'll live or not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, what's been goin' on with ya down yonder???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been tryin' to make more room in my shop by sending things over to my sons shop. I tried expanding into the local Post Office but they threatened to throw me in jail…..


----------



## bandit571

Become the Post Office's Land Lord like Stumpy did….then evict them when they try anything….

















Notice the brass feet?


----------



## mudflap4869

A wasp just landed on my pillow and stung me on my neck and shoulder. I will be up for a while until the pain eases up some. Candy is dishing up some ice cream to help me think of something besides words that would have caused my mother to put soap in my mouth. 8>(


----------



## Gene01

Well, darn, CL. Sorry to hear that. But, now that it's sealed. Another pour is worth a try.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….anybody ta home?
59 sunny degrees outside…heading for the mid 70s for a high…


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm going to try again, if nothing else I will run it through the planer and see what happens.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Box looks great Bandit.

It was chilly this morning, in the low 50s. Maybe Fall will show up.

I was away for the weekend on a camping/work trip to the hunting lease. Took the kiddo with me, he had a god time an got a lot of complements from the rest of the hunting crew.

We insulated our hunting cabin with 2 inch thick expanded foam sheets. The stuff that makes all the little white dots. Man that stuff is nasty to cut but boy does it work as a one heck of an insulator.

Making progress on the rec room, main area is framed and I looking for time so I can start in on the play room and the wife's studio.

Still no time for fun woodworking, but I've been making sawdust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My sawdust this morning came from milling a huge white oak log. I got 18 2×8s, 2 3×8s and one 2×6. This will be most of the floor structure for my kiln shed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike that stuff is meant to be cut with a hot wire.


----------



## Gene01

Got one of two mini splits installed. Man is that thing sweet. Standing beside the compressor unit, you can barely hear it run. A seer of 24 (at best) , the old one was seer rated at 8. It's remote controlled but, almost fully automatic if you want a constant temp all year. It's around 70° out side but, tested the AC and it hit 60 and shut off in about 7 minutes. Then tested the heat and, within just about 10 minutes it got that part of the house to 75°. Supposedly, it'll pump heat down to -40 outside. Thank God, we never get remotely close to that. It's a great unit. Glad the old one quit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've heard good things about them Gene. If I ever build a proper shop…..
I made all the parts for 8 cabinet doors today. I made all 16 rails a half inch short. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Gene01

> I've heard good things about them Gene. If I ever build a proper shop…..
> I made all the parts for 8 cabinet doors today. I made all 16 rails a half inch short. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'd probably make wider stiles.


----------



## KTMM

I'm good, headed to Williams to check on him after work. I have a two solid days of work and repairs to do at my mother in law's while I'm off work the rest of the week.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike that stuff is meant to be cut with a hot wire.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I agree, but out in the woods a chef's knife and a serrated bread knife were what we had on hand with a long enough blade.


----------



## bandit571

Mat try to get a coat of varnish on the box, after Supper…we'll see…

have already started cutting parts for the next box….might even build a couple more….

Supplier for my Ash lumber is still in the Land Downunder…..will have to wait until he gets back, before I get any more "good" wood…


----------



## bandit571

One coat of poly clear gloss is on…will see how it did, in a couple hours…


----------



## mojapitt

Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam,


----------



## diverlloyd

> Mike that stuff is meant to be cut with a hot wire.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I agree, but out in the woods a chef s knife and a serrated bread knife were what we had on hand with a long enough blade.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


So your saying you made it snow styrofoam in the the woods?

So the second epoxy pour I did different. I added more paint for color and noticed in the instructions it said to stir for 6 minutes then pour into another clean cup and stir another six minutes. Those instructions I missed the pour into another cup and stir again for the second 6 minutes. So in the instructions it should have the stirring as steps 3b and then 4b. But instead it has the mixing instructions then stirring instruction separate. My screw up in the end glad it was a experiment anyways.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam,
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Woo hoo-Oregon Spam! The best eat'n Spam there is!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike that stuff is meant to be cut with a hot wire.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I agree, but out in the woods a chef s knife and a serrated bread knife were what we had on hand with a long enough blade.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> So your saying you made it snow styrofoam in the the woods?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Nah, we made it snow in the cabin and will vacuum it up later. We have electricity, but no hot knife.


----------



## AndyJ1s

tiffanyowens joined at 5:30PM today and has posted 3 identical messages in different topics, all with same/similar link (spam).

Andy


----------



## bandit571

And is now "gone with the wind"....


----------



## bandit571

Ok, is there anything more boring…than watching varnish dry?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I made all 16 rails a half inch short. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You need to allow 3/8'' per side for the milling, so you where probably 3/4'' short…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam,
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Woo hoo-Oregon Spam! The best eat n Spam there is!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, we're gonna need ya to stomp that Oregon spam down into some thin sandwich slices…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, at least you were consistent


----------



## bandit571

Second coat is drying now..









May set up a board inside, to house these things?









Maybe?

Already starting on Box #2…









May wait until the varnish is dry….should I post this box as a Project, or wait for the next 2 to get done?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I made all 16 rails a half inch short. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> You need to allow 3/8 per side for the milling, so you where probably 3/4 short…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nope I accounted for that. What I didn't account for was that I changed the frame parts from 2 1/2 to 2" and didn't add length to the rails to make up for it.


----------



## bandit571

Hate when that happens…









And you are complaining about a measly 1/2"?

BTW: Box is posted as a project….Poplar Storage Box…..we'll see how it goes…while I get on about Box #2…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all. Anyone seen the Camel yet today?


----------



## rhybeka

No camel here… plenty of cats though.

trying to get ready for vacation and having a tough go of it. I want to take a few boards with me to get this box started but I don't have any holding surface small enough to take it to work. hrm.


----------



## ssnvet

Talkin' bout this guy….


----------



## DonBroussard

Speaking of camels: https://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/news/communities/westside/article_5f312848-de3a-11e9-b34f-97708947e7f9.html. A Florida woman bit a camel in his private parts to escape the camel sitting on her. Kinda sad but also kinda funny. The incident DID occur on hump day. You just can't make this stuff up . . .


----------



## bandit571

No camel…but…we do have 4 new kittens…

Uncle Chuck is in the toes, ankles, and left index finger…hard to sleep in….1st Breakfast (pills) is done…

Morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mistake has been fixed and 8 doors are assembled. Just waiting on glue to dry. Hump day you say? Today's my Sunday. I go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Only in FL
;^)


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - The camel bitten in the tender area was a FL woman, but it happened in LA. BTW, she actually didn't bite the camel, since she didn't have her teeth in her mouth at the time.


----------



## mojapitt

Is it really only Wednesday?


----------



## rockusaf

I agree with Bill but today's my Saturday.



> Only in FL
> ;^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yup, I'm in FL too and Harbor Freight still doesn't have any of the big shop fans they have had on sale for the last month in stock. 92F and 58% humidity makes shop time a lot less fun.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Purple wave auction has walnut logs near Kansas City. Right now 85 logs have a bid of $12. The auction ends in a few weeks. I'm gonna keep my eye on it. There's no way I can haul 85 logs, but for $12 I'll load what I can and abandon the rest.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is it really only Wednesday?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What's a Wednesday???


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Matt - The camel bitten in the tender area was a FL woman, but it happened in LA. BTW, she actually didn't bite the camel, since she didn't have her teeth in her mouth at the time.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Was it confirmed that this caused the camel pain or pleasure?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Purple wave auction has walnut logs near Kansas City. Right now 85 logs have a bid of $12. The auction ends in a few weeks. I'm gonna keep my eye on it. There's no way I can haul 85 logs, but for $12 I'll load what I can and abandon the rest.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Never underestimate the Powerstroke! Just rent the biggest trailer you can find and load it to the bump stops! There's a guy on FB marketplace selling a 5th wheel camper chassis, complete with dual 5200lb axle for just $400. I can't tow a fifth wheel but I certainly could hack it up and make a pretty robust (given my tow vehicle) 14' bumper pull to haul logs for under $1000, the tires even look good on it.


----------



## ssnvet

Give me three phase power, or give me death…..

The rotary phase converter is done.


----------



## bandit571

May head for the shop in a bit…."Ve haft werk.." as the saying goes


----------



## Gene01

Nice, clean, professional job, Matt. What's that motor gonna turn?


----------



## bandit571

4 boards cut to length. All edges planed an jointed. One set of pins laid out….
Time out! Dirty Rice with "an-dewie" sausage….

Will get back to the shop, once I "recover"....


----------



## ssnvet

> What s that motor gonna turn?
> - Gene Howe


The motor on the RPC just idles and generates the third phase of electric power.

The RPC will provide power to an 3 phase motor on a home brew band saw mill.


----------



## Gene01

Great lunch, Bandit. Go easy, now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, that motor is just turning a magnetic field to generate the third leg of three phase power along with some other boxed up electrical witch craft. With three phase power available, I would go broke buying old industrial equipment that could be quickly hooked up and run at home.


----------



## ssnvet

> With three phase power available, I would go broke buying old industrial equipment that could be quickly hooked up and run at home.
> - bigblockyeti


Sounds like a great plan :^p

Can't wait until the next recession to hit the auctions and my wife's expression when she sees me pulling in with a Bridgeport
;^)


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, that motor is just turning a magnetic field to generate the third leg of three phase power along with some other boxed up electrical witch craft. With three phase power available, I would go broke buying old industrial equipment that could be quickly hooked up and run at home.
> 
> - bigblockyeti





> With three phase power available, I would go broke buying old industrial equipment that could be quickly hooked up and run at home.
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Sounds like a great plan :^p
> 
> Can t wait until the next recession to hit the auctions and my wife s expression when she sees me pulling in with a Bridgeport
> ;^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


A guy a couple miles from me has a Bridgeport. Beautiful piece of old iron. He'd like to get rid of it. A few years ago, he offered it to me for $250. Problem is, neither one of us has 3 phase nor the necessary equipment to load that beast.


----------



## superdav721

HEY GUYS JUST TO LET U KNW. IM TYPING THROUGH GAUSE i got burnt. i dont know if it was as bad ab Martys but its a good one had to go to burn center. Wife drove me i. Sha hasnt drove in 3 years. I got caaver skin on me. Was burnt 15% of body arm an leg. Ill check in latter. sorry to be the barier of bad news.


----------



## bandit571

had to stop for the night…cramps in the fingers…MY fingers….got a wee bit done…









2 corners done…









Dovetailed corners, this time around…


----------



## bandit571

DAVE had a Marty Que? D A V E…..get well soon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Dave. We're you playing with gas too? Get well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, I'm not underestimating the powerstroke. The trailer and the ability to load the logs would be the problem. I could borrow a gooseneck to haul 15,000 lbs, but gettting them-on the trailer is the issue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my trailer currently. My buddy came and got my truck and trailer from the firehouse. He loaded these with a track hoe. All white oak. Middle one is big.


----------



## Gene01

DAVE!!! Sorry buddy. Hope ya heal fast. When you can, tell us all about it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Purple wave auction has walnut logs near Kansas City. Right now 85 logs have a bid of $12. The auction ends in a few weeks. I'm gonna keep my eye on it. There's no way I can haul 85 logs, but for $12 I'll load what I can and abandon the rest.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Never underestimate the Powerstroke! Just rent the biggest trailer you can find and load it to the bump stops! There s a guy on FB marketplace selling a 5th wheel camper chassis, complete with dual 5200lb axle for just $400. I can t tow a fifth wheel but I certainly could hack it up and make a pretty robust (given my tow vehicle) 14 bumper pull to haul logs for under $1000, the tires even look good on it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


You'd be better off to invest in a 5th wheel hitch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!! I feel yer pain buddy…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 47° this morning. A high in the middle 50's today so guess it is fall here.

Dave sorry to hear. Hope you can get healed up soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> You d be better off to invest in a 5th wheel hitch…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not on a 1/4ton truck, besides, it's a 34' camper chassis and I only need half that length. It might be another 5' or so for the raised 5th wheel area over the back of the truck making it way longer than I need. $400 starts to sound pretty expensive if it involves a $40K used truck. On top of that, I have no where to park a trailer with a bed longer than 16 feet.

Dave, hope you heal quickly and without any infections. Sounds like whatever happened ruined more than just your day, get well!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave, Dave, Dave…..
"Burning Man" is a festival….
Not a mission statement!!!

Hope you heal quickly and as pain free as medication will allow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dave-Sorry to hear about your burn/injury. Sounds pretty bad . . .


----------



## ssnvet

Hope you heal quickly Dave…

Happy Friday for or all the working stiffs out there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Even though Wednesday was my Sunday, Friday is my Friday. Happy Friday to you too.
Matt, that phase converter looks like a work of art. Nice job.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill,yeti a have you guys looked into buying deuce and a halfs with trailers at auction. They go cheap compared to most bigger vehicles. Seen a bunch bought cheap and modified for fun things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It sounds fun, but my wife would not agree. I found an F550 flatbed with a crane. That would be perfect. I could load my trailer and the truck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yes, I've looked on auctions and FB and you do get a lot for you money, I've been cautioned they're slow and potentially scary on the highway until they've been bobbed but in doing so, some of the capacity is lost. I also have no idea where I'd put it. I'd be on the HOA poo list pretty quick parking it in the driveway or in the back yard. My property up the road has plenty of room but also has an HOA (albeit far looser as many folks have horses that require support equipment) that might be closer to allowing it but randomly parking equipment in the woods or field might be frowned upon, not to mention I'd have to drive to it to use it.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Matt!

otherwise I'm just stopping past to say hi!


----------



## superdav721

All iswwell what im wondering is thenwonderful soul hat donatedn there skin so i would heal faster. sorry typing through gause makes for fatt fingers


----------



## Gene01

Skin grafts sound pretty darned serious. HEAL brother!!


----------



## JL7

Dave…you are the reason I ever landed here in the first place….heal quick my friend….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Jeff. Winters coming!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hi Jeff. Winters coming!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


NOT for me…..
My last day at THD Store #4501, in Williston, Vermont is Saturday, October 26th….
I leave for Tucson, Arizona on Saturday, November 2nd….
My First day at THD Store #414 is Monday, November 11th….
Ain't NO winter for me this year!!!!

Bring on the MARGARITAS!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Randy. Is your ride/house ready for that?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad you are healing Dave.

Hello Jeff!

Seems like a good plan Randy.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome, Randy. We'll be sure to stop in The Oracle store after Veterans day. We're thru there frequently. Sons and families live in Tucson. Where are you gonna park? Got reservations? They begin filling up with snow birds about now.
Are you towing a car?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti I have the same issue of no where to park one.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….Morning to ya…


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Is your ride/house ready for that?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


NO! But I'm going any way!!!

Gene,
No reservation yet. I'm working on that….
Yes, I have a car dolly….
Looking forward to seeing/meeting you….


----------



## Gene01

Here's a decent place near your new store. Relatively inexpensive and clean.
Tra_Telhttp://www.tra-tel.com


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Gene. I saw that place in my initial search….
I will be searching in earnest this week.

Will a reference / recommendation from you help or hurt me???


----------



## Gene01

I wouldn't even mention my name, Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you all know today is National Drink Beer day!


----------



## theoldfart

^ just one?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not drink a beer day. It's drink beer day.


----------



## theoldfart

I can work with that.


----------



## bandit571

Having Crabbies, Original, alcoholic, Ginger Beer, right now..4.8% ALC/VOL….


----------



## CFrye

Lucas, enjoy your visit!
Dave, forging incident? Continue your healing, my friend. 
Randy, are you planning your route through as many LJ shops as possible?



> I hope you all know today is National Drink Beer day!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Tomorrow is National Coffee Day. Coincidence?


----------



## ssnvet

And so it begins…,









Skipper's fall camo


----------



## bandit571

Spent $5 over the past 2 days…









2 stones, a 1/4" drive ratchet, decent pair of needle nose pliers….Ratchet is a Craftsman….quick release, almost un-used. 









I might find some use for these…


----------



## Gene01

> Lucas, enjoy your visit!
> Dave, forging incident? Continue your healing, my friend.
> Randy, are you planning your route through as many LJ shops as possible?
> 
> I hope you all know today is National Drink Beer day!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Tomorrow is National Coffee Day. Coincidence?
> 
> - CFrye


Everyday is coffee day! But, like beer, it could be called coffee rental day.


----------



## Doe

Gene. It's going very well and I'm still doing the artsy stuff. I won first prize for an abstract this spring and I have a couple entries for a show in a couple of weeks. How's Phyllis? Is she ok now? Wasn't it last year she had surgery for her birthday?

Gerry is well, but he still has to work to keep me in the lap of luxury. He's a wonderful man and I'm so lucky to have him.

Jim, I feel guilty piping up here when I haven't done any woodworking except for jigs and stuff for art projects. The shop looks like something blew up. The plan is to get it tidied up soon, but I keep sitting down 'til the feeling goes away . . . it would help if I wasn't so darn fascinated by American politics and wasted so much time watching YouTube. We're having an election here and the whole mess suddenly happens and wraps up in just a couple of months (and it's not nearly as exciting as yours).

Lucas, it's great to hear from you. Please say hi to William the next time you see him, I still miss his rambles.

Dave, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Betty. Get well soon.

Randy, have fun procrastinating across the country. As much as hate to admit it in public, I'm learning to meditate; it's good for lowering your heart rate and blood pressure. It seems like justifiable procrastination to me - oh sorry, I can't do the dishes because I must sit and do nothing and think about nothing. My fitbit is confused, I'm so calm it keeps thinking that I'm having lots of naps.


----------



## Doe

I forgot to ask, is Sue OK? She hasn't been around for a long time.


----------



## Gene01

Glad to hear you and Gerry are doing well. Congrats on taking that first. Can you post a picture?
Phyl is doing great. Thanks for asking. I guess it was last year she had her spinal surgery. This year she wanted to take a trip through Colorado. That was fun. 
Elections are always a long, drawn out affair down here. Democracy is a messy system. But better than the alternatives.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks, Gene. I saw that place in my initial search….
> I will be searching in earnest this week.
> 
> Will a reference / recommendation from you help or hurt me???
> 
> - DIYaholic





> I wouldn t even mention my name, Randy.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Make sure you stop by here on yer way, we can sit and drink beer and start some rumors about Gene…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, no need for rumors. Reality is bad enough.


----------



## bandit571

Sue seems to be very busy selling items on Ebay….

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

> Sue seems to be very busy selling items on Ebay….
> 
> Morning to ya….
> 
> - bandit571


Hey Bancit, how do you find her on ebay?


----------



## bandit571

madjesterwoodworksinc would be a start. I'll have to look it up…to get the full name…she does have an Ebay store.


----------



## bandit571

Depending on how a football game goes today…I may go to the shop, instead…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit which game??

Hidy ho from Kitty Hawk NC - home for the week. Think it's time for a drink and a nap!


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop, anyway,.....









Dug out a new pencil, even…









Some call these gaps…









I call them pencil lines…there is one gap..top right corner…that will go away during the glue up…

Need to get the Stanley 45 reset…have grooves to mill…


----------



## diverlloyd

Who would have thought that making a measuring board for my baby would be so damn stressful. The wife changes her mind every time I ask about what she wants. Now it's Lloyd down the side of it. Easy enough what font and how do you want the letters done? Stacked on top of each other or turned sideways; and what font. I don't even want to ask about putting numbers on it. Font, over the line,under the line or one the line.

Has anyone burned over epoxy and has anyone burned over colored epoxy?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit the different sized dovetails really make for a nice look.


----------



## Festus56

I have tried burning thin plexiglass and it burns the image in the wood under it. Kind of smokes up the back of the plexi. So I tried burning through clear epoxy. It worked until it got to hot underneath and spalled the epoxy in a couple places. Not sure what colored would do as I have not tried that.


----------



## bandit571

Seems another one of Ted's 16,000 spammer is here…Woodkdd, by name….I have him blocked and flagged…

Wider dovetail is where I will be splitting off the lid on that box….


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Randy, are you planning your route through as many LJ shops as possible?
> 
> - CFrye





> Make sure you stop by here on yer way, we can sit and drink beer and start some rumors about Gene…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My plan as of now….
Is to drive to my sister's place near Rochester, NY, about 7 hours.
Then onto Indianapolis, IN, about 9 hours.
(Don't tell Marty, I want to surprise him!!!)
The rest of the trip is yet TBD….
However, I also plan on stopping in Snowflake, AZ….
I do know that I will also be stopping for gas, sustenance and bathroom breaks….

I'm just hoping people don't rearrange their plans….
in an effort to avoid me!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Dah-Dah….. Dah-Duh-Dum-Dah

You know the tune


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday..leave it at that…..


----------



## Gene01

Randy, when are you headed this way? Sent you a pm.


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus if I would have thought about the wife's changing of ideas, I would have poured some of the extra epoxy mix on a test piece to try playing around with.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, when are you headed this way? Sent you a pm.
> 
> - Gene Howe


PM sent….
I'm planning on arriving in Tucson on the 8th of November.


----------



## Gene01

For Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

For Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flops/ hey all!

Safe travels, Randy! If you end up in Columbus, let me know!

Day one and we've already ran around doing errands, stopped at the post office, etc. now it's time for a nap. Get to play with the camera later! yay!


----------



## DS

> Hi Jeff. Winters coming!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> NOT for me…..
> My last day at THD Store #4501, in Williston, Vermont is Saturday, October 26th….
> I leave for Tucson, Arizona on Saturday, November 2nd….
> My First day at THD Store #414 is Monday, November 11th….
> Ain t NO winter for me this year!!!!
> 
> Bring on the MARGARITAS!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


The Oracle Store is an hour away from the Mt Lemon Ski Resort. (That is snow skiing, not water skiing, btw)
You're in for more Winter than you are aware of, my friend.


----------



## DIYaholic

> The Oracle Store is an hour away from the Mt Lemon Ski Resort. (That is snow skiing, not water skiing, btw)
> You re in for more Winter than you are aware of, my friend.
> 
> - DS


I expect chilly low temps.
But 35 to 45 is less worse than 0 to 10….


----------



## Gene01

It did snow one day in Tucson last winter. Nil accumulation in town. 
Skiing is great on Lemon…if the road up is open to the top.
I can remember one Christmas day in 1961 when a bunch of us AF guys drove up to the top to ski. Later, we came back down to swim in the base pool. Ain't many places you can do that.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm trying to make the 2019-2020 winter season a snowless one….
I'll plan a day trip further south if snow is forecasted!!!


----------



## Gene01

If you travel too far south, you'll need your passport! Mexico will welcome you but, the US is a bit sticky about letting folks in without documents.


----------



## ssnvet

MIL's birthday is today…. we got lobster meat from the wholesale distributor where my daughter used to work and made lobster rolls for our dinner celebration. Yum! Tried a new recipe for hot lobster rolls and I'm giving it 5 stars.

Had to pull a second cork to keep these gals entertained :^) They didn't exactly have to twist my arm.

My purple peeps blew a 1-0 lead and lost to the green meanies 3-1 last night. That's what happens when your passing game consists of dumping it blind into the opponents lap over and over. I played center and apart from winning most of my face offs (my strategy is to jump the gun), I can't say I contributed much.

Working on the saw mill design…. this week focus it's blade guides.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you wander this way, you can have a big Russian meal and some cognac for your birthday


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, if you wander this way, you can have a big Russian meal and some cognac for your birthday
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sorry that I will miss that meal….
Unless the GPS malfunctions….
I won't be meandering your way.
I'm headed west, prior to heading south.
Once settled in, I'll give you my address….
Does Russian food and cognac ship well???


----------



## ssnvet

> I m headed west, prior to heading south.
> - DIYaholic


Based on the weather report from Montana, you might want to rethink that :^p


----------



## ssnvet

I'm debating whether or not I want to call the redi-mix truck and pour a concrete floor in my pole barn by myself.

I got a quote from a local contractor and he wants $3,600 smackers (that ain't gonna happen).... cost of concrete direct from readi-mix plant is $1,200.

I don't need perfection out there…. just a fairly smooth and flat floor I can work on.

It may be time to buy a bow float.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would have a helper lined up. Can the truck back into the barn? I've done lots of concrete around here with help from my dad and friends. Definitely pays for itself, especially if you don't need perfection. I recommend dividing it into sections that are narrow enough to use a screet board to make it flat.


----------



## mojapitt

Spammer sending PM directly. If I thought sending a nasty reply would do any good I would. Hate those people.


----------



## ssnvet

> I recommend dividing it into sections that are narrow enough to use a screet board to make it flat.
> - firefighterontheside


My thoughts exactly… I have three bays at 10' x 20'. I can form the center bay on two sides and then pull the forms, and then screed directly off the concrete in the center bay to some type of foam bard on the outer side of the outer two bays.

I'm thinking of buying a 4' bull float.


----------



## Festus56

> I m headed west, prior to heading south.
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Based on the weather report from Montana, you might want to rethink that :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


We only got an inch of rain yesterday. Sunny mostly today. West and north of us is a different story for sure.


----------



## Gene01

> I have tried burning thin plexiglass and it burns the image in the wood under it. Kind of smokes up the back of the plexi. So I tried burning through clear epoxy. It worked until it got to hot underneath and spalled the epoxy in a couple places. Not sure what colored would do as I have not tried that.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, here's a YouTube vid of lasering acrylic. Unfortunatly, he's using an 8w unit. Time to upgrade?
Laser


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene what HVAC did you have installed?


----------



## bandit571

Found Ted the Spammer in my emails from here, this morning….tossed it out with the rest of the trash….

Lung Doctor visit today….had to take a "Walking Test".....to tell me I am "out of shape" Hey, round's a shape, right?

May try the shop after a bit….


----------



## Gene01

DL, it's two ea. 2.5 ton mini splits by LG. They do get cold and they do get hot. Very quiet. Rated @ 24 SEER. ( 21 on max cool). Built in thermostats , remote controlled and, can be WiFi to operate by cell phone.
$4800 professionally installed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well I was suffering from some rearrangitis earlier trying to figure out how to better store shorter wood for future projects. I've found something that is workable and very stable but could be problematic if I find just the right piece and it's buried. At least I remembered to put all the ends stating species toward the right so I can find something close. The two big ticket items I need to nail down and nail down good are where to store sheet materials (in 4' x 8') and bigger yet, where to install my cyclonic dust collector. After I get those figured out, I can then work more on where the balance of the shelving I need will be installed. The dust collector I really, really DO NOT want to move until we build a different house and I can construct a 40' x 70' shop that'll last me the rest of my life. Until then, this









Looks and will work for me way better than this


----------



## bandit571

Twas a busy afternoon in the Dungeon today…









Making lots of groovy things…









Then a forest of clamps shows up, along with Uncle Charles in both of my feet..









Poplar Box #2 is in glue up stage…I'm in Gatorade stage….methinks those stones have passed, too….still a bit sore.

Shop fan didn't help out much…unless you were standing right in front of it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm selling a walnut live edge mantel this week. I need to make more of these with less than perfect logs. I'm also making corbels out of walnut. I found a little piece of walnut log in the garage that's been there for years. It was about 28" long and 7" diameter. Now it's a piece about 4"x6" and 28 long. Perfect to use, because it's been in the garage for years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My plan as of now….
> Is to drive to my sister s place near Rochester, NY, about 7 hours.
> Then onto Indianapolis, IN, about 9 hours.
> (Don t tell Marty, I want to surprise him!!!)
> The rest of the trip is yet TBD….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Everybody show up at my place… drinks are on Randy…..


----------



## mojapitt

You want to pour perfectly good drinks on Randy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just have Randy bring me one from Martysville.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I can lock Randy up in a Dungeon..until he actually does something…..

Think I'll just get out a Crabbie's Ginger Beer from the fridge…..been a long day..


----------



## GaryC

UM…..


----------



## bandit571

Lookee what the cat drug in…..GARY!

trying to drive this evening, picking up Grandson after he got off work…..right hand was tired of grabbing the steering wheel, tried the left hand….got "rewarded" with a whole hand CRAMP! back to the right hand…

Local Hospital used to have about 15 rooms in the ER….right now they are getting by with just …4…as the rest are be remodeled, and they cut back staff there while the construction crews are there…disaster waiting to happen?


----------



## Gene01

GARY! What's happening down your way?


----------



## Gene01

Wow! We just got our property tax bill. It Went DOWN by almost $100. It's now $858. For 27 fenced acres, 2800 sq. ft. home, an 800 sq. ft. shop and two garage type out buildings. I'm truly amazed at how efficient our county is. Excellent roads, good policing, elderly/infirm home visits by nurses and, probably a lot of other stuff I don't know about. 
Pretty darned nice for a patch of desert in the middle of nowhere. 
Been here for 25 years. Just sorry we didn't get here sooner.


----------



## bandit571

For Mr. Howe..









Not quite like mama-san made…









Close enough for the middle of Ohio…Lunch is served


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's a pretty cheap tax bill, Gene! If you saw the property tax bills in the Portland area, you'd swallow your teeth…....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, that's a heck of a deal. When we moved from OH to SC we got twice the house and a property tax bill just over half what we used to pay. The property tax on vehicles can be steep on newer stuff but the fuel is some of the cheapest in the country and the biggest plus is little to no snow. AZ might be an option down the road as the world continues to fill up with people that I need to get away from.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit. Pho is my favorite soup but, I've never seen it packaged. Theres a Vietnamese place we like that serves it with just about anything you want as the meat. When the menu says "Beef Balls" they mean it.

Dean and Yeti, come on out. Land is cheap, taxes are low, the sun shines a lot and, it's a dry heat.


----------



## bandit571

TED has a "son"? Nick20 is the latest spammer running around today….about need to set up a Neighborhood Watch system…..twice TED has hit some of my postings with his Pirated Garbage….wonder who he'll be tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, for now..









Film @ 2300hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Yes..the lid does work…









needs a final sanding, a little filler here and there….then a finish like the last one…









May take a few days….need to write up the Blog a bit…


----------



## ssnvet

Watching Mr. Bill's home boys hoist their first Stanley Cup banner on their home ice….










The cup is going back to the hall of fame… enjoy it Blues. I don't think you'll see again any time soon.

:^p

.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I missed seeing the banner ,because someone lit a bunch of rubbish on fire. I'm watching the blues now…..winning 
2-0. Clearly on their way to another cup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And as I wrote that they gave up a goal.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I saw that fire on my way home Bill. Just a bunch of trash huh? Yeah, I saw that goal too ....LET'S KEEP THE CUP!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Box is looking good Bandit.

Warmed up to the upper 40's today and no rain. Guess the predicted 1" of snow got lost somewhere else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I saw that fire on my way home Bill. Just a bunch of trash huh? Yeah, I saw that goal too ....LET S KEEP THE CUP!
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Yeah, a real nice place up there on the hill. Lots of trash everywhere and a couple of run down buildings.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a Spam Invasion going on? TED's Boys are everywhere, tonight….Maybe the FTC should check them out?


----------



## ssnvet

This is how we load the big uns…..

Fork truck under each side and back the flat bed under it. Crate is 14' x 14' x 6.5'

Chains, chain binders, wide load permit from the state, flags and chase vehicle, and a 26 mile haul (18 miles as the bird flies, but we can't get under the bridge).










This crate is used to ship the carbon fiber cylinder (called a fan case) that encloses the whirly fan-blade front end of the mongo fan jet engine used to power the Boeing 777 Dream liner.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Whatcha getting Matt?


----------



## ssnvet

I will say that the Blues looked really good the first period….. like world champions ;^)

Was a close game once the Caps woke up and their Russian vunder-kid started lighting up Benington.

It was a really good game, but I'm so tired this a.m. I feel nauseous. Late night for us EST peeps.


----------



## ssnvet

> Whatcha getting Matt?
> - bigblockyeti


I upload pics with the phone and then add text on the PC later (yah I'm a big tease)


----------



## ssnvet

> Whatcha getting Matt?
> - bigblockyeti


But on 10/21 we're taking delivery of this….










Ship weight is ~30K lbs… and it fills an ocean container… so we have to hire riggers with a really big lift to get it in the building. This beast is going to revolutionize the way we cut panels.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Matt. Betcha didn't find that at Rockler.


----------



## ssnvet

> Wow, Matt. Betcha didn t find that at Rockler.
> - Gene Howe


This one was custom configured and ordered at the end of July. It's taken over 2 months to build it for us.


----------



## DS

Matt, did you get the auto-loader too?

You can make a lot of sawdust real fast with that bad boy.

It's a nice saw, if you've got the real estate for it.


----------



## Gene01

> Matt, did you get the auto-loader too?
> 
> You can make a lot of sawdust real fast with that bad boy.
> 
> - DS


Yeah, Matt. The new DC system is gonna get a workout.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, did you get the auto-loader too?
> - DS


Yes… rear loading. We hope to optimize a full day of cutting and rainbow stack the lift on the auto feeder. Since we'll have parts for different jobs coming off the same panel, we'll use a label printer to tag each with the job # and piece # and then have multiple pallets or carts collecting the parts for each job. The hardest part is going to be keeping it all straight.

Well…. that and generating the spread sheets daily to run the optimization software. But we auto-generate our BOM in SolidWorks and can export it as an Excel file. So it'll be a function of pulling all the BOMs on the schedule, consolidating them, and the optimizing the days work and setting up the lift with X sheets of 3/4" CDX, Y sheets of 1/2" CDX and Z sheets of 3/8" CDX and ? sheets of OSB. Sequence your cutting to match the panel stack, hit play and watch the operator scramble to keep up :^o

It all sounds good in theory… but I expect it will take us 3 months to figure this out.

We also have a 20 year old manual feed SELCO, but the control panel is getting buggy and is obsolete. They want big bucks to upgrade it and have to fly a tech. in from Italy to do the job. So we decided to invest in new rather than pump money into the old saw.. We're trying to look ahead and bought the saw we thought would grow us to where we want to be in 10 years.


----------



## bandit571

Got to sleep in, today….Uncle Chuck took the morning off. May give that box a coat of stain, after bit…

BREEZY outside the door….partly cloudy 80 degrees….had some rain showers come through last night,,,


----------



## bandit571

Busy day, today….got the box stained…









Then spent the rest of the day making shavings?









To turn 1/2" thick slab…









Into 1/4" thick parts..









To make a simple, little tray…









To fit IN the box…









Then, closed up shop for the day…









Too much work today…


----------



## diverlloyd

Got the burner out and let it do some work and it's still doing some work. Test pieces to see what the wifey likes best before committing to screwing up the measuring board.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice looking box. Whatchya gonna pu in it?


----------



## bandit571

We'll see…depends on what needs a place to hide out in..already filled one box back up..









To where I can stack it on the shelf..









May have to start making labels…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, is that your artwork or something that was made by someone else?


----------



## bandit571

Label?









I tried to do photos off the OEM box….but they were in bad shape….downloaded a few photos off the web, and printed a few out….but, instead of the Stanley "green" label….I got a blue one…no biggie. I still have that OEM box DOE sent me….new box was a replacement, as close as I could get…









Original is on top of the one I built.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Either way it looks good.


----------



## Festus56

> Got the burner out and let it do some work and it s still doing some work. Test pieces to see what the wifey likes best before committing to screwing up the measuring board.
> 
> - diverlloyd


DL here are some pictures of one I made for my niece's new born last year. Has 19 little picture frames to put a pic from newborn to 18 yr. old. Have all the laser files if they would work for you.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, that's just plain cool.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark that is very nice. I routed v-grooves and epoxy filled them, she wants to write stuff on it so I may start over to accomadate that. Which is fine I have thought about better ways to do what I already did. The laser is also not burning very good lines but I believe it's a issue with Benbox not transferring the text size from Inkscape. It's only coming in about 1/3 of the size it should be transferring at. So expanding it in Benbox makes it choppy. I tried saving it as a dxf file but Benbox says the file is to big when it really is a very small save. A couple more hours and I'm sure I will figure something out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna interrupt with some woodworkin' stuff. I ordered some flip stops to make a fence fer my drill press. I found some flips pretty cheap on Amazon at $6 and some change. They were cheap cuz they didn't fit anything that I've ever seen and I've been to 2 world fairs and an armadillo rodeo. I swapped out the track glides with some T bolts and everything came together quite nicely…..


----------



## Gene01

DL, Mark has good luck with Benbox. I had a terrible time with it. Downloaded T2Laser and, no more hassles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, did you see Judy Garland?


----------



## Festus56

Got to love the aftermarket stuff Marty. I do that all the time. Modify everything it seems.

I made a routered one also but that is as far as it got so far. Been going to put the picture holes in it but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Damn, I didn't git him nuthin'.....


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Randy!! I will have a drink with you later.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? I thought he was simply hatched…..

Morning to ya…..Spam Wars over?


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday Randy. How's the site hunting coming along.?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the Birthday wishes & drinks!!!



> .... How's the site hunting coming along.?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Looking at a place in Sahuarita. Not great, not bad, but a good price…
It's about 35 minutes to work, has full hook-ups and he will let me do the build out on site.
He's a little tentative, about the build out, but I think he'll come around.
Other than that I haven't found anything else, YET!


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks for the Birthday wishes & drinks!!!
> 
> .... How s the site hunting coming along.?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Looking at a place in Sahuarita. Not great, not bad, but a good price…
> It s about 35 minutes to work, has full hook-ups and he will let me do the build out on site.
> He s a little tentative, about the build out, but I think he ll come around.
> Other than that I haven t found anything else, YET!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Does he have rentals?


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I have had very good luck with Benbox minus the file size thing and the size not being as I wanted. But I'm sure that's all my own lack of knowledge on Inkscape and Benbox. I'm 90% sure it's how I saved my file from Inkscape, I will try extracting the file later today and see if that does anything.

Mark I like your design, I will be building a jig later today to route the lines again. The first one was a quick throw away. But I think after this is done the wife's coworkers will want some to.


----------



## Gene01

DL, I don't know if it makes a difference to Benbox but, I always do the trace thingie in inkscape an save as a dxf.


----------



## bandit571

This IS Friday, right? Hard to tell, anymore….


----------



## Gene01

Had a visitor in the shop a while ago…a Duroc sow wandered in. She and her companion, who was too timid to come in, belong to a gal about 1/2 mile away. I guided them both away, towards their home. However, they got side tracked and wandered into another neighbor's horse corrall. Those two horses were not happy. They kicked them, knocked them over and stomped them good. No worse for wear, they managed to escape. Finally, I and the horse owner used our atvs and got them headed home. We watched til they went in their pen. She needs to fix her fences.

Ah, the joys of rural ….. really rural…living.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow Gene, cheap real estate, no snow, dry heat, low taxes and bacon just randomly wanders into your shop. Sounds like I need to talk to a realtor. Haven't gotten a chance to fill up the house yet after our last move so it'd make sense to move before buying a bunch more stuff to have to move the next time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that's the file type I'm having size issues with. But I have figured out that it is importing at 1/2 of the size I want. So I'm just doubling the png file size. I'm sure there is a setting in Inkscape for that I will find it sooner or later since there are a ton of options in that program. The 1/2 size is kind of nice for test burns though, lots to learn.


----------



## Gene01

C'mon out, Yety. You are welcome.

DL, Inkscape has a steep learning curve and, I'm about 1/64th of the way up. Maybe less.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like Cricket may have won this version of Spam Wars….

may go and pop in Dvd 2 of the Hobbit for tonight….


----------



## Cricket

> Looks like Cricket may have won this version of Spam Wars….
> 
> may go and pop in Dvd 2 of the Hobbit for tonight….
> 
> - bandit571


Cricket has left the building. [insert grin]


----------



## Gene01

Have a great evenig, Cricket. You deserve some me time.


----------



## Festus56

Gene and DL What is Inkscape? Have you guys tried using jpeg or png files? Almost all of my laser files are saved as jpeg and the laser reads them fine. I do any changes in MS paint and save them. I have to scan my auto-cad drawings and save them as my laser will not read the aoto-cad dwg files.

Thanks for the house cleaning Cricket!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

One night a long time ago our dogs started barking. I got out of bed and looked out the window. There were 2 horses in my yard. Cindy went out in her pjs and started calling them like they were dogs and they followed her all the way back to their pen. About 300 yards.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark, Inkscape is a free vector graphics editor. It's like ms paint with about 1000 more options. I started using it so I could make text follow a circular path and it can save a image as many different files.. I also use paint to but just because I know how to do some things on it and don't on Inkscape. I'm saving things now as png files in Inkscape and in paint but Benbox is importing them as 1/2 size. I'm sure it's a setting in Inkscape causing the issue along with dxf file not reading.


----------



## Gene01

I wish I knew more about Inkscape in order to use it more effectively with the laser.


----------



## Cricket

Get busy responding in this thread. (smiles)
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/306453


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene there has been a lot of trial and error but I know where the undo function is, I have seen a lot of great looking stuff made with layers on Inkscape. That will be my next learning experience. I haven't really found any great YouTube videos on it either. But I got the laser burning as I type, garage door is open, fan is on the unit and I hooked up a extra baby monitor so I can sit inside and watch it work.


----------



## DonBroussard

DL - Great idea to use a baby monitor. Multitasking!


----------



## bandit571

Box is now posted as a Project…should have enough wood parts to qualify..









Might just sit and watch a movie or 2, today….


----------



## diverlloyd

Don you call it multitasking I call it being lazy. Although I did think about wiring the speaker of it to the laser on and off switch so if I hit the talk button it would cycle the power. But that is going a bit far although it still may happen.


----------



## diverlloyd

Burn went well had to do some touch up with a wood burner. 5 hours and have all of it done but 4 more numbers. We took the baby to "Boo at the Zoo". It was okay but sad for the animals. The snow leopard and puma need bigger enclosures, it was one step above a traveling circus.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My auction find for today consisted of this cute 'lil barrel of 24 inches for $15, possibly of the hardware variety. I'll hafta build a checker board to sit on top…..


----------



## Festus56

That is a good find Marty. Interested to see what it becomes. I have had a full wiskey barrel for years and still do not know what it will be.


----------



## mudflap4869

It will be an empty "wiskey" barrel if the folks on here ever come and visit you.


----------



## bandit571

About the right size?









Bad part…this one was empty…..


----------



## Gene01

I think I read somewhere that most distillers don't re use their barrels. If so, why aren't more available?


----------



## rockusaf

In order to be called a bourbon it has to be aged in a new barrel so once they're used the bourbon makers sell their barrels to be used to age whiskey, wine and other food and drink makers. If you ever get a chance to take the bourbon trail in Kentucky I highly recommend it. I got a barrel when we went, broke it down and it's sitting in the shop just waiting to be transformed into something, just not sure what I want to make out of it.

Rock


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think I read somewhere that most distillers don t re use their barrels. If so, why aren t more available?
> 
> - Gene Howe


By law, bourbon must be aged in new, charred, oak barrels. Once the barrel has been used, it's no longer new, and can't legally be used to age bourbon again. Most ex-bourbon barrels go to Scotland for aging Scotch whisky.


----------



## DonBroussard

The McIlhenny Company, producers of Tabasco, gets a lot of their oak barrels from Kentucky distillers to age the pepper mash before bottling the sauce. It is made about 20 minutes from where we live.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene come visit Louisville there are plenty of barrels. Bring an extra 5-15 grand and it can be a full barrel that you pick and sample then they bottle it and you keep the barrel. Also it will be barrel proof and not watered down yet. Max to be a bourbon is 160 proof most distillers keep it a bit below 155 ish. Woodford Reserve( Labrot and Graham distillery) is one of the most tranquil spots to tour. There have been a bunch of new distilleries open up since I retired from coppersmithing.


----------



## johnstoneb

I believe Scotch is aged in old charred barrels also.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Gene come visit Louisville there are plenty of barrels. Bring an extra 5-15 grand and it can be a full barrel that you pick and sample then they bottle it and you keep the barrel. Also it will be barrel proof and not watered down yet. Max to be a bourbon is 160 proof most distillers keep it a bit below 155 ish. Woodford Reserve( Labrot and Graham distillery) is one of the most tranquil spots to tour. There have been a bunch of new distilleries open up since I retired from coppersmithing.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Gene, picking your own barrel, and taking home the bottles and barrel is the best way to do it!

However, if that sort of thing isn't in the budget, then get on good terms with your local liquor store owner. The well-connected ones usually get invited to Kentucky to pick out a barrel for their store. They usually sample 3-4 barrels, and pick the one they like best. If the store owner likes you, maybe you'll get invited to tag along!

Whatever the case, if you trust his taste buds, the barrel he selects should be one you'll like also.

The barrel is bottled at "barrel proof" or "cask strength", so it will be at a high proof, as no water is added. When you enjoy it at home, you'll need to add a little water to dial down the proof.


----------



## Gene01

I'd need to go to Scotland to get my liquid pleasure. Although, an excellent single malt is is distilled in Tucson. They can't call it Scotch, though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## bandit571

Monday…enough said….wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## mojapitt

It's Tuesday in Japan


----------



## mudflap4869

I woke up to 48 degrees outside and the furnace running inside. That is the first time this fall for it to be needed. That is going to hurt the old hip pocket. Considering that it takes both LPG and electric to run it, I need to switch it over to all electric. That would also get the unsightly tank out of my yard. It has rained all weekend, and put a stop to most of our outside work. But I have managed to get most of the wiring done in the SHE SHED. 
MY vision has gotten so bad that I have to have Candy do most of the close up work. I can see at a medium distance, but I have trouble, most of the time, even seeing the keyboard on this contraption. My spelling has gone to hell because of that. Of course my major in college was Creative Writing, so I can use the excuse of literary licence for that.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and away we go…. Monday-Monday and all that….

Cleaned the fire box and bake oven of the Finish fireplace and re-pointed the high temp brick in the fire box in prep. for the season. Brought in wood and kindling and attempted to get organized. Then I disassembled, vacuumed and blew out the large Rennai heater in our LR and the gas log stove in the den. I'm debating whether to sweep the chimney or let it go another year.

We had a beautiful day on Saturday. Rained on an off most of Sunday. Fall colors are just starting to intensify and should peak over the next 2 weeks or so. At least in theory… this cat understands how it really is….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I'm sure the chimney is good for a while longer as long as you're not burning fresh pine. After all, what's the worse that could happen?


----------



## Gene01

39° here on the mesa. About 57° in the house. Got to use the mini split heat function instead of the propane stove we use for that side of the house. I'm impressed. Warmed 800 sq ft to 68 in a short time. Quietly, too. We'll see how it does as the winter progresses. If it lives up to the hype, that gas stove's coming out! The rest of the house was heated with a gas furnace. It could come out, too. But, I don't see the advantage to removing it. 
I'm hoping to see a healthy drop in our propane usage. Still have the range on gas and the shop heater is gas.


----------



## ssnvet

I swept it two years ago… should be able to get 3 years, as it burns pretty clean and the only softwood I burn is kindling to start a fire. I'll have to go down to the clean out and site the hole with a mirror to make sure it's not would with any branches. Always love that job, as I do find a mummified squirrel carcass every so often.


----------



## DonBroussard

We haven't had an overnight low temperature below 70F in many months. The local weather guys are predicting a cold front that promises low temperatures in the 60's. The chickens are getting nervous, as the smell of roux will be in the air as the locals prepare chicken and sausage gumbo.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It was 49 dungrees Frankenstein this morning on the ride to the bus stop with the kiddo. He stayed in the truck until his little buddy showed up about 2 minutes before the bus. I love Fall. It's finally here.

I'm about at the 95% point with my rec room framing. Only one wall left and it's going to require another handful of studs to build it. Electrical, insulation and drywall are next. I really want to get back to the fun woodworking.


----------



## ssnvet

> I love Fall. It s finally here.
> - MikeinSTL


I do too ;^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I love Fall. It s finally here.
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> I do too ;^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


So do I! Fall is college football season!!


----------



## mojapitt

I love ice cream, it can happen every day


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I love ice cream, it can happen every day
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I love food! It has to happen every day! LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's up folks? Just got back from Iowa where I was teaching at the Woodsmith Workshop live event. What did I miss?


----------



## Gene01

I love life and hope it happens a bunch more days so I can see more falls and eat more ice cream…and cake and, pies and…and…


----------



## Mean_Dean

..... And drink some more whisky, Gene!

Speaking of bourbon, Stumpy, you need to go to Kentucky, and sample a few barrels. Maybe bring one to the next annual event….?!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, some day I hope you and I can meet at an event with everyone. They are what we need.


----------



## bandit571

what ya miss? Major Spam War….

Couple of projects….

Not much else…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m debating whether to sweep the chimney or let it go another year.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I tossed a creosote log in the WoodShack stove at the beginning of last winter, swept the stack a week ago and it was still clean…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I could use a drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta make a run to Menards in the mornin' fer another gallon of poly, I ran out while spraying this job…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Stumpy. Good to see you. Didn't miss anything up my way.

Was a nice 71° day here with a little breeze and all sunshine. Should be a high of 68° tomorrow then a low of 46° and snow after dark. A high of 43° on Wed. then a high of 26° and a low in the teens they say. Typical fall weather here.


> I love life and hope it happens a bunch more days so I can see more falls and eat more ice cream…and cake and, pies and…and…
> 
> - Gene Howe


I am with you Gene, always have room and time for dessert!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Didn't miss much Stumpy. Like Bandit said, a few projects and a mountain of spam.

Caught my thumb with the drywall saw tonight. I have a feeling this one is going to be sore later.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It looks a lot better now than it did when I sliced it open. It never ceases to amaze me how much your hands can bleed. I got it cleaned up and covered in a couple Band-Aids right away and I believe that help to pull the seams back together.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, some day I hope you and I can meet at an event with everyone. They are what we need.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That would be a lot of fun! Especially if Stumpy brings a barrel!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…. woke up with a headache and a sore neck. What's up with that?


----------



## DS

You know you're getting old when you can sustain an injury by "sleeping on it wrong".

Just sayin'



> Morning peeps…. woke up with a headache and a sore neck. What s up with that?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## bandit571

House sitting today…pipeline company is doing new gas meters along my street….and removing the old ones…gas is shut off, right now. Supposed to restart the two pilot lights when done. Of course, everything is in the basement..

Finger poke today….was told it is too low…need to add a pill….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like Charles is back to his old self. You should see the conference tables he posted on his Facebook.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like some spammer was hard at work in the Projects section-435 posts in 4 days…...


----------



## bandit571

Old meter removed….can't get out the alley beside the house…too many items parked out there…
New gas line almost done….


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did I miss?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw the tables. BIG.


----------



## mojapitt

I meant to run up and see them in person, didn't make it. Bummed


----------



## Gene01

Bummer. I don't do FB. Hope he posts them here.


----------



## ssnvet

Field hockey under the lights in Portland ….


----------



## diverlloyd

Same here Gene no Facebook for this guy.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, is Portland your home? We spent five very pleasurable days there in 07. Took a tour with an extremely humorous guide. Visited down town. Had some great seafood on the wharf. Partook of some of the local brews in a neat old pub. Had a great time in portland.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, is Portland your home?
> - Gene Howe


Fortunately… NO (really high taxes, loo-loo bird politics, city type crime and a PD with a terrible rep.)

But it's a nice place to visit…. :^)

It was an away game and my daughter snapped the pic.

We're due south right on the NH line. My wife and I both work in NH.


----------



## Gene01

> Matt, is Portland your home?
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Fortunately… NO (really high taxes, loo-loo bird politics, city type crime and a PD with a terrible rep.)
> 
> But it s a nice place to visit…. :^)
> 
> It was an away game and my daughter snapped the pic.
> 
> We re due south right on the NH line. My wife and I both work in NH.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Gotcha. Our tour guide mentioned several times how that so much was so better and cheaper in NH.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It looks crazy, but it sucks a lot of dust… (See more here.)


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today…this getting up every 2 hours to go pee is for the birds…not enough sleep…

Pulled inventory on the pile of Ash scraps in the shop…tossing out the worst of the mess..









What is left. I see the makings of a DVD cabinet for my collection…..there IS a 4/4×6 x 6' plank still upstairs…might be enough for the sides…

gas meters have been swapped out…new one is outside….leaves a bit of room where the HUGE old meter was…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy's video made me think of Liar Lair and "the CLAW" Glad to see you're making progress on the new shop. It was a pleasurable view.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, will the cardinals copy the Blues? They are tied in the series with Atlanta. We just scored 10 runs in the first inning. Go cards!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Amazing first inning. Let's GO CARDS!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy, I've been meaning to ask you:

I saw the Woodsmith Magazine Workshop mentioned in one of the latest issues, and that you'd be a featured speaker. Since you're on the inside so to speak, I wanted to ask, whatever happened to Don Peschke? He was the founder of the magazine and the TV show (Woodsmith Shop), but hasn't been on the show last season or this season. Seems there's been a mass exodus of people from the show, save for Phil Huber.

Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Will be looking around for a #0 chuck key…









As this thing needs one. Might be a Veteran of WW2?









Stamped as USAAF….United States Army Air Force…..Capacity is just a hair over 3/16"...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Will be looking around for a #0 chuck key…
> 
> - bandit571


May have one, will hafta check the key bucket…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

*Gene…. Re. NH.* 
They have no sales tax and no state income tax in NH, and they are VERY pro liberty and pro business, so the unemployment rate is always well below the national average. The crime rate in both ME and NH is the lowest in the nation. The only issue is that there has been a substantial exodus of MA people to southern NH and the real estate prices have been pushed up very high. And the towns get very little support from the state, so they lean very heavily on property taxes to fund the schools. But if you go 50 miles north, things are much more rural and affordable.


----------



## bandit571

Perfect weather outside, today!

You would not think it would be too hard to find tires to fit the van I have…..Nobody seems to stock them. 225×65x16s…..and, I only need ONE tire, to replace one with a bad belt…tired of wiggling in the back of the van.

More gas line work on this street, today…..then they shut the main line off, bring things up to pressure, check for any leaks, then go along and redo everybody's pilot lights, again….which means we sit around here, today, until they need in the house to re-light…

Their little Baby Trackhoe tore a track the other day….they went ahead and changed both "rubber bands" tracks with new ones….Used the rear plow, and the front bucket, to lift the machine up, to change things out… They use it to dig near the houses, to re-do the line to the new meter and connect into the houses…Operator was almost too big for the seat…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Think our first snow is done here. Sunshine and a cool 24° out but no wind. Have about 8" on the ground that should melt in a few days.

Just working in the shop catching up a couple long lost projects today.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, I finally got around to testing the new 55mW machine and, that thing is sweet. Did a test burn and it took less than half the time than the 15mW did. Plenty of power, too. Might be able to actually cut some stuff. Still playing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went today and bought a new to me Kawasaki Mule. Had a little excitement on the way there that added about 25 minutes to the trip. Gotta get a new tire soon.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Those Mule's are workhorses. I think you'll be happy with it. They've been around long enough now that there are a bunch of aftermarket parts if you want to increase it's abilities. Might think about a winch first though. Believe it or not, the winches from Harbor Freight are pretty stout.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have 5000 HF winch on my trailer. It's great. My dad has a couple smaller winches that I could use. I also have a little portable winch I can use. Just drove it in the rain. Windshield will be my first upgrade.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That one looks like the one we had at the ballpark I worked at when I was in my late teens. We discovered you could reach between the seat and back and override the governor. It's amazing we didn't blow the engine up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike you can do the same with a golf cart. They can hit about 50mph then the drive shaft breaks.

Gene did you buy a whole new machine or just the laser module? I was looking at 70mw last night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used to override the governor on golf carts all the time. They would backfire very badly, which was fun when driving them in a parade.


----------



## Gene01

The whole kit and kaboodle. I was concerned that the controller board wouldn't be adequate. It looks quite a bit different than the old one. Its a bit bigger, physically. Don't ask me about the electronics involved. The frame is an inch or so bigger all around. I think the engraving area is about the same, though. They have improved the stepper motors, too. Pretty quiet, now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, ya need to treat yer tires a bit better… jus sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

My golf cart will run 50mph without over riding the gov, but mine has a 200cc with a 5 speed tranny…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, ya need to treat yer tires a bit better… jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I talked real nice to it before we left, yet it still did this.


----------



## Gene01

> Bill, ya need to treat yer tires a bit better… jus sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I talked real nice to it before we left, yet it still did this.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Now that's one ungrateful tire. Just wasn't raised right.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good deal Gene. Keep us posted when you get more time with it. I have been looking at them and keep thinking I should get a bigger machine but mine just keeps running. Probably close to 2K hrs. on now. It is slow but only a couple times I really wished it was faster. I just start it then work on other projects while it burns. Someday I will upgrade.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….had to go visit the Friendly Vampire at the Hospital this morning….Heart Doctor want some tests done, before my every 6 months check up, next Friday….

BTW….this IS a FRIDAY, right?

"It's FRIIIIII…...DAAAAAAY!"

Seemed to remember that Friday used to mean something…...


----------



## rhybeka

it still does for those of us not retired XD

hey all! working through some finance training audio and it's BOORING!


----------



## bandit571

There are 4 new kittens running around the house, now…about 6 weeks old.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's friday and time to go on a fishing trip., but it's 45 deg at noon. Last week it was 94°.


----------



## mudflap4869

Friday doesn't mean much when you are a nurse, cop or firefighter. Except that you will be overloaded with drunks all night. Makes me truly thankful for retirement. No money, but no anuses to tolerate either. Well, except for those stupid people behind the steering wheel. 
cold and windy this morning, but I went to PT anyway. Gonna need a windbreaker to work outside this afternoon.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim, I'm with you. I want to get the T1-11 cut for the lean to if I can. Had my flu shot yesterday so hopefully my arm will be up to lugging those sheets around.


----------



## Gene01

41° here at 11:00. Gotta replace the compressor pressure gauge. The one that allows to moderate the pressure.Then blow out the irrigation lines. Cant have more than 20 psi. That old pressure gauge only lasted 38 years. 
Then do some caulking where the mini split lines entered the house. Then a nap.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, coworkers were whining about their flu-shot-sore arms yesterday. I named one of them T-Rexie (Trexie) because she didn't want to move her upper arm from her side :-D


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam was whining about his sore arm yesterday too. I haven't had mine yet.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My sister had hers done and it looked like someone shot her with a tranquilizer dart. The bruising was horrible. Ours are coming up here in about a week. I'll get mine, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

Busy busy at the salt mine today… and some big news. We've been looking at other packaging related products to manufacture for some time and I've been promoting that we make Fabricated (Rodey style) ATA cases. We even bought some stock and an aluminum cutting saw and did a test run, which was successful, but we determined we didn't have the man power or the floor space.










Fast forward two years and we're buying a small case company that we've done business with for years. We'll cut the panels on the CNC router and set up a cell for the Aluminum fabrication. There's a special type of saw that cuts a double miter and leaves a thin wall left, that you can bend to get a clean tight corner joint.

Fun… but stressful. We still don't have the floor space we need, but our new HR guru has proven able to get the people.

And some not so good news….

Detailed quotes for the new facility are coming in and it's not looking pretty… $1M over the budgetary quote we started with a year ago…. and the whole project may now be a bust. Sad to say we already spent $200K to get this far.

I'm wiped out and am taking Monday off.

I'm making great progress on the saw mill design. Finally figured out how I'm going to do the blade tensioning and bought some cast iron V-groove wheels for the carriage to roll on. I now have quite a few parts fabricated. Got the pillow block bearing mount plates machined and got the B series belt on the blade wheels (only took two guys a vise, four clamps and three screw drivers). Blade guides and adjustable mounts are ~90% done. I'll try to post some pics next week… may even start a blog.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene pics and a link to it?

Marty I built a go cart with a 1200cc crotch rocket engine on it. It didn't go very far but would eat tires and do doughnuts.

I finished the measuring board. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/411751 . Now onto a nice box for a buddies dogs ashes. It will be red cedar from a tree we felled together off his property and I'm thinking I will burn a picture of the doggie onto the lid. Just need to figure out a size for it.


----------



## Gene01

DL, pics and links to what? The pressure gauge?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Measuring board looks good. Like the t-square.

Was a nice day yesterday. Got up to 42° and all sunshine all day. Our 8" snow is only a little bit in the shady areas now. Should get up to the low 50's today and even warmer tomorrow.

Not much else happening here. Just catching up a couple projects that have been around the shop for awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…too early in the morning, too bloody cold outside….can I just Hibernate until Spring?


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene link and pic of the laser you purchased and good luck on the pressure gauge, I purchased my last pressure regulator from Rural King. They had them on the shelf and the price was $ 30 cheaper then the other places I looked for the same regulator. I have bought two from there and am happy with them.

Thanks festus again for the help with info on Benbox and getting the laser working well. My next project is to cut all the wiring and extend it so it's not such a rats nest. I did have one of the drive motors wiring come unplugged while it was being repositioned. Glad it didn't happen in the middle of the burn. I think if I extend them by 5" or 6" I can have them all lay down on the outside of the unit and then they won't be dragging around,getting in the way and getting tight at the corners of the frame. I also need to drill some holes to affix the wires to the motor mounts so that the plugs won't have any pressure on them. Just little stuff to clean up the wiring.


----------



## Gene01

DL, the frame is 20" X17". It's just slightly larger than the old one. By just enough that the feet missed sitting on my spoil board by maybe 1/2" in both directions. As you might expect, the laser module is about 20% bigger. 
As to the pressure regulator and gauge, I bought it at a local Auto Parts store. Coulda gone to Tractor Supply (no Rural King around here) but, that would've been an 80 mile trip. That's about $24 in gas in my truck.
Here's the Laser picture. Bought it here.









On my old one, I couldn't get Benbox to work. So, it uses T2 laser.


----------



## Festus56

> Thanks festus again for the help with info on Benbox and getting the laser working well. My next project is to cut all the wiring and extend it so it s not such a rats nest. I did have one of the drive motors wiring come unplugged while it was being repositioned. Glad it didn t happen in the middle of the burn. I think if I extend them by 5" or 6" I can have them all lay down on the outside of the unit and then they won t be dragging around,getting in the way and getting tight at the corners of the frame. I also need to drill some holes to affix the wires to the motor mounts so that the plugs won t have any pressure on them. Just little stuff to clean up the wiring.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I will send you a few pics of my wiring that may help.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice gene.

Festus I think I still have the photos you emailed me let me check.


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus thanks that's what I had in mind but the wires are not long enough. Mine are barely long enough to go from top center to bottom corner.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, I ve been meaning to ask you:
> 
> I saw the Woodsmith Magazine Workshop mentioned in one of the latest issues, and that you d be a featured speaker. Since you re on the inside so to speak, I wanted to ask, whatever happened to Don Peschke? He was the founder of the magazine and the TV show (Woodsmith Shop), but hasn t been on the show last season or this season. Seems there s been a mass exodus of people from the show, save for Phil Huber.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Don sold everything to Active Interest Media and retired. I'm sure he won't be hurting for money in his twilight years


----------



## bandit571

WOW…actually made REAL saw dust, today..









And, since the edges of the board was too rough to use the mitre box…









Get these to roughly the right length…then joint the edges?









At least it does cut square..









might get the hang of these things..yet..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Stumpy, I ve been meaning to ask you:
> 
> I saw the Woodsmith Magazine Workshop mentioned in one of the latest issues, and that you d be a featured speaker. Since you re on the inside so to speak, I wanted to ask, whatever happened to Don Peschke? He was the founder of the magazine and the TV show (Woodsmith Shop), but hasn t been on the show last season or this season. Seems there s been a mass exodus of people from the show, save for Phil Huber.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Don sold everything to Active Interest Media and retired. I m sure he won t be hurting for money in his twilight years
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thanks, Stumpy! I'm glad Don won't have to worry about retirement income!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..44 degrees outside….yuck.


----------



## Gene01

38 here, Bandit. But, it's a dry cold.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody take today off? I know I did….even a few naps, along the way…..may just pop a DVD into the computer's player…and kick back….


----------



## Gene01

> Everybody take today off? I know I did….even a few naps, along the way…..may just pop a DVD into the computer s player…and kick back….
> 
> - bandit571


Yeppers. Just doing as little as possible.watching the grass grow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Everybody take today off?
> - bandit571


I did…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went fishing.


----------



## Festus56

I did not… Worked in the shop for awhile then took on the leaves that came down during and after our snow. Still a lot left on the trees but the lawn is clean for now.


----------



## Gene01

Now, it's Bandit's favorite day. 
Got a notice in our rural mail box that we have a package at the PO in town. 34 mile round trip with road construction. Flag men and pilot trucks. That shoots a good hour.
We got a picture from Phyl's brother in IL of his fully loaded long bed PU. My half of one walnut tree freshly slabbed. about 100 BF, I'm guessing. Were hauling a similar load of Mesquite and pistachio to him next month. We'll trade. He's got a fork lift, thank God.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

10/13 was the kiddos 9th birthday. 10/8 was the sleepover with 2 of his buddies from school and a 4th boy, a friend's son, joined us for The Addams Family movie at the theater and dinner at Red Robin. I am one tired guy on 10/14. No woodworking as I was part of the responsible party with the boys in attendance.

The went to bed at 10 on Saturday and didn't fall asleep until after 12 AM. Wake up time was before the sun came up, had to be 5:45 or earlier.

The event was a success as the boy liked the movie and dinner was tasty. Might need the rest of the week here at work to recharge the batteries.

Sawdust will ensue in due time.


----------



## bandit571

Monday? About says it all….wake me up when Tuesday blows in…with the wind…


----------



## Gene01

Today is a Federal holiday. PO is closed. Glad the wife remembered before I headed off to town.


----------



## mudflap4869

All my Indigenous Peoples friends DO NOT consider it a holiday. They consider it the day that their homeland was invaded. To honor their feelings about it, I don't think of it as a holiday. Furthermore the people of the northern areas were visiting long before Columbus arrived, so he didn't discover a thing. 3 more cents and that would be my nickels worth of thought.


----------



## Gene01

True enough, Jim. But, we still don't get any mail today.


----------



## mojapitt

In my opinion, this is the most bogus holiday we have. Should be abolished.


----------



## rhybeka

Holiday?? I didn't get any holiday!!!

Got the walls up on the lean-to and I have the sheet metal for the roof laid out but I really don't want to use tin snips on it if it can be avoided. I don't own an angle grinder tho.









Oh, and my door opening is only 33 1/2". Debating one door or two.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka they make a set of snips that work off of air. No matter how you cut it make sure to wear gloves sheet metal edges are sharp.

Jim totally agree, atrocities were committed and while societies are now gone.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Made some progress on the band saw mill….

Here you see the blade guide in the model….









and here's the completed assembly on the bench…


----------



## bandit571

1/2 pound of BACON, sliced up into squares
1 can of Pieces & Stems mushrooms
1 pound ( or 2) shredded spuds
Onions, garlic, and 6 eggs

fry the first three items in garlic butter until happy, happy add onions then scamble the eggs into the mess..

salt and Frank's Hot sauce to taste….brunch is served…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, that sounds heavenly. I'll swap the Frank's for Tabasco though. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, is that 80/20 you're using for the main beam for the sawmill carriage? Are the support plates between the pillow block bearings and the extruded aluminum beam going to be steel or aluminum?


----------



## bandit571

I think I have had enough fun, for today,,









Worked over 2 boards…used a few planes…some large..









And some not so large..









Have both sides of the DVD Cabinet flat and square…next up?









Through dovetails..to attach the bottom to the sides…


----------



## bandit571

Buster Brown dropped off a box, today…









A Chuck Key arrived from McMaster-Carr…









Size is K0…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The drive side bearing on mine is fixed. The other one can be moved to accommodate the width of wood being cut at the time. It helps to prevent wavy cuts. Will yours both be fixed, Matt. How wide of cut do you anticipate?


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, is that 80/20 you re using for the main beam for the sawmill carriage?
> - bigblockyeti


All of the main frame members will be 80/20 (I have access to a fairly big pile of cutoffs and scrap). There will be a pair of horizontal 80/20 beams straddling 3" uprights, mounted with a custom fab of their slider hardware that sandwiches the post on both sides. These two horizontal beams will be connected and reinforced at several locations with steel plates keyed into the T-slots. There will be a plate mounted to the underside of each end, with a pair of pillow block bearings for the band wheel shafts.



> Matt. How wide of cut do you anticipate?
> - firefighterontheside


Max log diameter it will clear will be 30". I don't know if I'll have the HP to make a 30" cut… only time will tell.

I'm running a thread on the Forestry Forum if anyone is interested in seeing more pics and some screen shots of the computer model.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The forestry forum eh? My other life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just read the thread. I've been seeing that thread since you started it, but I didn't know it was you. Lots of good points there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
IMPRESSIVE build!!!
Soooo…. Do you wanna design my RV Conversion in Solidworks???
In your free time of course!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

> Soooo…. Do you wanna design my RV Conversion in Solidworks???
> In your free time of course!!!
> - DIYaholic


Do I get to work on "Randy Time?"

Off to visit the case company we intend to buy later today. I'll be in the car with my boss for 3+ hours. I'm debating what I should bend his ear about.


----------



## Gene01

A spring project….maybe. It'll be walnut, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice looking rocker


----------



## Gene01

Well, I blew it…AGAIN. Failed to get SWMBOs approval on the rockers. They were to be for our two HS age grandkids. She thinks tables would be better so that they could take them with them to college. So…


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Just do both the rocker & the table….
A Rocking Table….
Definitely a "One Of A Kind" build!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Off to visit the case company we intend to buy later today. I ll be in the car with my boss for 3+ hours. I m debating what I should bend his ear about.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


A company vehicle.


----------



## rhybeka

+1 to yeti's remark, Matt XD

off to Lowes to get paint, caulk and trim for the shed. going with a latex primer and I already have the paint/primter so it will match the shed. got the door partly finished last night, hoping it's not too cold to finish it up later. Still have to skin the inside and trim it out but it's close. Still also need to get a roof on it XD also deciding on where to install the hole in the wall to run the electric and the DC hose. I'm cringing just thinking about cutting that.


----------



## bandit571

Shop fan has stopped working….makes things a bit steamy in the shop…









Managed to get a few of these done….wood isn't the greatest..









having to cut around stuff like this…









To get both ends of the bottom done…









Torn up area? We have ways..









helps when it is the back of the case…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I missed out on the JET clamp deal listed on Rick's thread but is scored to 60" Bessey K-body REVOs for $70 from FB and they're brand new. The real kicker was the seller - Izzy Swan. I had no idea he was so close by, super cool dude and I'd of loved to BS with him for a while but I had to boogie home to get supper started. He actually had 8 total but I haven't the budget or the need for 8 additional 60" cabinet clamps. I'm not too worried though, at $35 each, they'll be gone quickly. He's building a new metal working shop with the funds from selling off a bunch of unneeded stuff.


----------



## rhybeka

Very cool, Yeti! I love his vids almost as much as Stumpy's


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm…


----------



## ssnvet

This was my fun time at 5 a.m.









This was 7 a.m. at the end of our driveway…









There was a cable down on the pavement in the other direction…

50/50 chance…. I chose to shoot the loop under the tree, rather than knowingly drive over a cable.


----------



## Gene01

They fix it yet, Matt?

Headed to Casa Grande , AZ tomorrow to grab a couple hundred BF of mesquite. Then a few days in Tucson. Around 11/6, we'll take off for IL with half the mesquite to trade with my BIL. We'll bring home a bed full of walnut and, some cherry and maple.


----------



## ssnvet

> They fix it yet, Matt?
> - Gene Howe


Nope… though the neighbor texted that a truck was on site… so their's hope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nor'easter eh?


----------



## ssnvet

Still no power. Just shut down the generator for the night and am sipping Cognac by lamp light.

They're saying it could be a few days.

Things could be worse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt I'm surprised you don't have the generator tied into the house for the fridge, water, and all the happy stuff…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

A few days for a branch on the lines????? That's some hard core clock milking right there! Even the knuckle dragging mouth breathers around where I was in Ohio would have that wrapped up in 8 hours, including their contract negotiated 4 hours worth of coffee breaks.


----------



## bandit571

What is white, has 4 wheels, and sleeps 6…...?

ODOT Crew cab truck….


----------



## bandit571

Took the day off, today….will see what tomorrow brings…beyond a visit with the Cardio Doc….


----------



## DS

I finally posted my Mirror of Erised project… it only took three years to post it.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice, DS!

Good luck at the cardio doc, Bandit!

Just glad it's Friday.

I'm on dog support duty this weekend, and since I'm homebound I get to work on the lean-to with hopes and big dreams that I'll have the roof on, door installed properly and the whole thing primed by Sunday night. Working solo. /fingers crossed/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Matt. As you say…..could be worse.

DS, nice mirror. What did you see in the mirror?


----------



## ssnvet

Still no power….
Generator is starting to be fickle. 
We're most likely going to have to ditch the contents of the freezer in the basement.



> A few days for a branch on the lines?????
> - bigblockyeti


That was just our little private party…. Central Maine Power site shows 1,294 distinct outages affecting 98,047 customers.

I guess the winds clocked up to 60 mph Wed. a.m. (I slept through it all, but it woke my wife up). It wasn't a Nor' Easter, but rather a tropical storm coming in from the southeast. In keeping with the typical media hysteria, their calling it a "Bomb Cyclone" . They had sustained cat. 2 hurricane winds on top of Mt. Washington (elev. ~6,000 ft).

I'm tired.


----------



## DS

> DS, nice mirror. What did you see in the mirror?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, as you could see in the second pic, (an actual reflection in the mirror), I saw myself carving wood in my workshop while my wife is taking pictures, admiring my work.

What else wood I see? heheh


----------



## DS

> Still no power….
> Generator is starting to be fickle.
> We re most likely going to have to ditch the contents of the freezer in the basement.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Maybe you could rent some space in a cold storage locker for a short time?


----------



## ssnvet

> Maybe you could rent some space in a cold storage locker for a short time?
> - DS


Great idea, but not enough $ in there to make it worth the hassle. Half of it was already freezer burned and needed to be ditched anyways.


----------



## ssnvet

Anyone want to guess what I've been doing?


----------



## bandit571

Parts for an Erector Set?

Cardio Doc says I have a heart murmur…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good guess Bandit….

So your murmuring that there's some murmur about your murmur? Did they prescribe three fingers of Southern Comfort?

Pardon my puns… I just heard that the power is back on at the house and I'm all giddy.


----------



## DS

Dem der look like 80/20 parts and brackets gettin painted.
Maybe a new wood mill?


----------



## bandit571

5mm x 24" x 24" plywood has been bought…..$4.24 at lowes…..

get up and go….got up and went….need nap. yard sales today were a bust…try again in the morning…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….game is afoot….one is even a Barn Sale….


----------



## diverlloyd

Passed up a couple nice looking auction this morning. One had a tractor powered circular saw mill that was on the back of the property with no access and over grown. One really bad made bandsaw mill. The other just had tools, the problem was both had a ton of guns and farm equipment. I learned long ago that those two things mean everything will go for a premium even if it's junk.


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday , we picked up around 70 BF of mesquite, a few BF of pistachio and several 5" bowl blanks of differing species to haul to IL on 11/6. Will bring back a load off walnut, cherry and maple. My back is sore. Now, relaxing in the beautiful sun in Tucson. Gonna get to 85 glorious degrees, today.


----------



## bandit571

$1 for a saw ( easy to carry, too)









Cleans up nicely enough…









11 ppi, 26" long D-8….
.








Other than surface rust…no defects.


----------



## bandit571

Feeling under the weather, this evening….can't stray too far from the "Throne".....

Hand saw is from between 1940 to 1949…according to the medallion….and had been well cared for….

Normal luck…guy that USED to sharpen my saws….retired last year….figures…


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit hope you feel better!!

@Matt yay! Power!

Dumb question - on exterior buildings/t1-11 - should I do a second coat of primer before paint??


----------



## Gene01

Depends on the quality of the primer. We just used the same oil based paint and gave it two coats.


----------



## bandit571

Toes are cramping up….made a mess on the floor…









Mitre saw to square an end…planes to S4S two boards…


















Two boards will get glued up into the top..









After I cut two dados…to house this sort of thing…









Meds are helping the "running" problems….Maybe Tuesday, I can do a little work?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncles Charles as an alarm clock at 0530….grrrrr. Monday….wake me back up when Tuesday blows in….


----------



## rhybeka

I ended up doing two coats of primer - used pretty much the whole gallon on the walls and door. Also got a layer of paint on everything - two on the trim pieces. I need to get the roof structure cut and installed. We're getting rain this evening so I'm not sure it's going to be tonight as I have everything covered and cleaned up.

can't wait to go back to woodworking.


----------



## DonBroussard

Just saw on Facebook that Andy (LJ gfadvm) passed away. Please wrap his wife Carol and his family in your prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

My heart is broken

Yesterday was his wife's birthday


----------



## DIYaholic

RIP Andy….


----------



## bandit571

RIP Andy…

No errands to run, today….hmmm…we'll see…

May get a plane set up….might take as long to get the plane out of the box, than to set it up…

waiting on Lunch to settle….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I was saddened to see that also Don. I never got to meet Andy but did get to visit several times on the phone. Now he is free to care for his animals and folks without all the pain. RIP Andy!

Was gone to SD all last week again helping with fall ranching jobs. All the cattle are ready for winter now. Got home late Sat. night and been playing catch-up ever since.. Has been nice weather here but they got several inches of snow the night I left SD.

Back to the shop and see if I can get some projects done today.


----------



## ssnvet

By all accounts, humanity lost a really awesome man. I wish I had met him in person. But I thoroughly enjoyed interacting with him and seeing his skills in action here on LJs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks. Such a great man gone too soon. I wish I had gone to visit one last time. I will miss home forever?


----------



## Gene01

RIP Andy, my friend.


----------



## rhybeka

RIP, Andy.


----------



## rhybeka

Sooo it appears I have a plumbing mystery. We've had water in our basement floor in front of our washer for the past few weeks and haven't been able to figure out why. Had the plumber out last Saturday and paid him 100 bucks to tell me there is no problem that he can find except the hose going from the hot line to the steam thing on the dryer shouldn't be a rubber hose and it was probably leaking due to expansion/contraction. You can see corrosion on the fittings. I went to replace the hose with a flexible metal wrapped one tonight, put my hand on the gray flex tube that empties the washer into the drain pipe and it's wet. Talked to Julie and she's only ran one load of dishes in the dishwasher and water in the sink. No laundry. Guess I'm texting the plumber.


----------



## DS

Beka, I've heard of an edge case where the incoming water pressure was too low and/or unstable and it caused the washer to fill incorrectly and leak onto the floor.

I would have no way to know for sure if this is your case, but, I though I would pass this along, just in case.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, the only thing I can think of is, maybe the main drain line out of your house is clogged a little, and when you run an appliance, and it empties, it could get slowed by the clog, and come back up through your washer drain line. That would account for the wet flex pipe.

So, you're going to have to play Sherlock Holmes, and try to figure out when the water is appearing in front of the washer. Is it when you run a load of laundry. Is it when you run the dishwasher? Flush a toilet?

If it's when you run a load of laundry, it could be that the washer (gasket) between the machine and the flex pipe is leaking. If so, it's a quick, inexpensive visit to Ace Hardware.

Let us know how the detective work goes!


----------



## bandit571

last of the tires with bad belts has been replaced….no more wiggle going down the road.

Other than that, didn't do much of anything….and it felt…GOOD! Some days, ya just have to step back, and relax…

Finger gets poked in the morning….after that? We'll see…

Maybe we should all huddle together at Marty's place, before we lose anyone else…


----------



## rhybeka

thanks all… I know I'll have to sleuth it down more, but I was venting. Think I'm frustrated I paid the plumber $100 to tell me he couldn't find anything wrong. going to try running some drain cleaner down the kitchen sink which is also connected to that pipe and see if it helps the clog. if not, I'll be sitting on the downstairs steps, watching the pipe the next time the dishwasher gets ran. @DS it crossed my mind that moisture could be coming in the block wall but we haven't ever had that in the house in 14 years and it's been really dry until last night. I'll still keep an eye out for it though.

Have two meetings today I'm not much looking forward to. my arthritis is getting the better of me lately - might be time to go see the rheumatologist again.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Beka: I happen to have a "snake" you could run down the drain pipe…and pull any plugs back out with…

Hose? They sell the red & blue sets everyday at Lowes/ HD/ Menards/ACE….Might be easier than replacing all 4 washers….


----------



## ssnvet

If anyone is interested, I started a BLOG show the installation and set up of our new panel saw at work.


----------



## bandit571

Got a couple hours IN the shop….discovered there will not be enough Ash to complete the project…so..
15 mile road trip…about got rear-ended along the way….Buy 8bf of 4/4 Ash….pair of 1×6 x 8s…$10…

Have one more errand to run in about an hour….then I'll see about any more shop time…


----------



## DS

Matt your link wasn't working - so I fixed it below.



> If anyone is interested, I started a BLOG to show the installation and set up of our new panel saw at work.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shop time..



























Sides are sitting in dados..









Cut with this contraption…

Then glue the top together…









You can just see one of the dados…up near the top…waiting on glue to cure..
Also started to size where the shelves will go..









DVD?









Then that road trip….busy day…


----------



## bandit571

Funny, first the photos are empty squares…then they appear…


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences to Andys family.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I had to think on it but I do have a small snake. haven't had a chance to get back to it, but Julie ran a load of laundry last night with no issues. Just weird.


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, It's beginning to sound like a vent isn't working properly on your drain. When not properly vented, the drains bubble, gurgle, and run slowly and irregularly even if the line is fully open. Check see if an animal crawled in or something.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and Uncle Charles…..


----------



## Gene01

Howdy, just checking in. 
Thanks to DS, I got to see Matts blog. It was quite interesting. I make boxes but….wow!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Juggling about 8 balls this a.m.

Flap for the day…. Did we pay for the automated label printer as part of the package, or is it an add-on that we didn't pay for. It'll be fun to see how this turns out.

I've been dabbling with a new libation lately. Hennesy Cognac. It's really smooth on ice. A bit too pricey to be part of the regular line up.


----------



## DS

This should be clearly defined in the purchase agreement.
In any case, I would think you want the label printer regardless - it would just be "a simple matter of money" at that point.
(Story of my life - a simple matter of money - heheh)



> Flap for the day…. Did we pay for the automated label printer as part of the package, or is it an add-on that we didn t pay for. It ll be fun to see how this turns out.
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, that's one monster of a machine. I'd love to see a video of it in action.

Condolences to Andy's family. Loss is never easy, but knowing your loved one is no longer hurting makes it slightly easier to cope. I've been down that road too many times in the last two years.

On another note, I've been busy in the evenings working on Mom and Dad's house that we inherited. I've started the kitchen refresh and have finalized a layout and started purchasing and installing prefab white shaker cabinets from Lowe's. The kitchen redo will increase our resale significantly as the old cabs were dark, original, and out of the late 70s.

This project compounded with the projects at home are continuing to delay the fun wood working I want to get back to.


----------



## bandit571

Shop time today…1300hrs to 1530 hrs….I am soaked…got a dry fit of the case done…even cut a panel for the back..

Processing pictures right now….kind of hard to do, with the evening sunshine blasting in through the window…right where I am sitting…


----------



## bandit571

Teaser, for now..









Dry fit, no glue….









Case fits…has a fancy top…









"Round & Round"? Dados?









Long day in the shop…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka flush the toilet, take a shower then flush again and listen to how the toilet sounds. If it's sounds normal and doesn't gulp then have someone else flush and listen to what it sounds like in the laundry area. If it gulps after that I would say it's free roots in the main line if it has always done what it's doing then I wouldn't say vent. Mine was doing the same and it was free roots. I had a local company snake the drain to clear the clog and they gave me a year warranty all for $99. The also told me that they would replace the line(about 30') for 12k. I told him I could buy a used back hoe and really have some fun myself for that price.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ve been busy in the evenings working on Mom and Dad s house that we inherited.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Mike, I'll be over to help as soon as I git done here…..


----------



## DanKrager

Diver, yes, roots are a strong possibility. They can seek out the tiniest entry and blossom into a full fledged clog. BTDT. If it is a root thing, it will be consistently clogged and get worse as stuff backs up. If the area permits, a periodic treatment of copper sulfate will keep the roots from growing back once it's opened up.

Thought I had a root clog, snaked the line really well with root cutter and eventually found that the cheap plastic pipe used at installation had collapsed! I opened the hole, plumber replaced and I got away with $200 bill or so.

DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I appreciate the help Marty!!!

We had plumbing issues of our own in my house Beka, but our stemmed from rotting cast iron toilet flanges. Just one of the many projects on going in my house. After I get the rec room/play room/ studio framed, and the master bathroom shower tiled we are removing the rest of the cast iron we can get to.

Plumbing is a pain, thankfully my buddy is a journeyman plumber. I do the woodwork and electrical, he plumbs. It's a mutual trade.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….and the remains to meself….


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys!

We're going to try the chemical clearing of the clog first, then I'll enact the snake to see if I can locate the clog. I would think if we have a root issue, all the drains in the house would be slow and that is not the case. We did however just get a 1k water bill for the last quarter. Since we have our back yard locked, I'm not certain how they got in to read the meter so I'll be calling them about that.

I came home at lunch because Julie was saying Jack was being restless and not settling. Then she told me his breathing was shallow. his breathing is as normal as it's ever been - but beginning to think it's about time.


----------



## bandit571

Glue has been smeared around…forest of clamps attached…back panel trimmed to fit, and nailed into place….then laundry started…need to process a few photos…









Good luck with Jack…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if you have a clean out that would make it a easy to snake the out side. I would definitely call about that water bill that outrageous.

Dan a water softener will also help keep roots at bay. They don't like salt much.

Plumbing issues suck no matter how small they are.

I finished up "helping" the neighbor with a ramp for his wife to use instead of the stairs. By helping I mean fixing everything that was done by the first guy who just slapped down some plywood and called it done, didn't even put hand rails up. So I put up hand rails and today got the walk boards layer down after taking all the bracing out that was going the wrong direction for the walk boards. All done in 4 hours not bad for 30' of ramp.


----------



## JL7

RIP Andy - you are best of class.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I are in Branson now, and we were going to head to Andy's funeral. His wife, Carol, posted on Facebook that Andy had made arrangements when he was first diagnosed. There will be a private ceremony for the family.


----------



## ssnvet

It's Friday…. but Sunday's a coming…


----------



## bandit571

"Something this way comes.."

Morning to ya….and Uncle Charles….


----------



## bandit571

Just got back home…Road Trip to Piqua, OH. Drop the Boss off at the WalMart there, then drive to the west side of the town…and dropped the D-8 hand saw off at a sharpening service….he will sharpen and re-set the teeth..$10

Mid 50s, overcast..dreary….leaves are about at their peak for colours….

need a NAP…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Thanks for that info Don. I thought that might be the case.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## firefighterontheside

To each their own. I just can't get into pumpkin spice anything.


----------



## bandit571

Barely 50 outside, breezy…with an all-day-soaker of rain….

On the way back through town, this morning….saw a house with a HUGE tree in their front yard….1/2 full of BRIGHT orange leaves….the other half was covering the entire front yard…and driveway…and 1/2 of the roof…have fun…

Maybe after the ball games, today…I might try a bit of shop time….


----------



## diverlloyd

Pumpkin spice without the pumpkin is a waste. Pumpkin pie is in my top 3 if pies.


----------



## ssnvet

How about those Bruins?


----------



## Gene01

They want that cup back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Had a BAD shop accident yesterday* while power-carving with one of those chainsaw-toothed angle grinder discs. I had on all the safety gear- face shield, ear protection, leather apron, leather gloves- but those things are just bad news. Kicked back on me, I lost my grip on the grinder's side handle and it went across the back of my left hand, cut through the glove and shredded three fingers and the thumb. Blood everywhere, doctor tried his best to stitch together the shreds of flesh. It'll heal, but nasty scars will end my hand modeling aspirations.

I might have lost fingers if not for the safety precautions I was taking. I was using a grinder with a paddle switch that wasn't locked on, so it turned off after it hit my hand. That and the leather glove likely slowed the cutter and kept it from going through bone.

Anyone want to see photos?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Stumpy….
Hope it heals quickly….
& just when all was going so well.

I don't need photos….
Well, maybe a few discrete ones….
you know, for "safety education" purposes!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll show the less gory photos from after it was stitched back together. Hard to see in photo, but tip of index finger is missing a big chunk too.


----------



## Gene01

Whoa, Stumpy. Let's try not to live up to your nick name.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah…..
That'll leave a mark!!!

You may have earned a "cold one" my friend….
Ice Pack that is!!!


----------



## bandit571

And here I'm complaining about a few splinters…..

Don't they make a Saw Stop for them grinders….

Morning to ya…..Cold, windy, overcast Fall day….yuck….rained all day, yesterday…


----------



## StumpyNubs

The thumb and tip of index finger were grotesque. The stitches pulled the skin up and over a huge hole in the back of the thumb, so the photo doesn't look as bad. But the most painful wound is the ring finger where it ate into the knuckle.


----------



## Redoak49

I would say you are lucky but I am certain that it really hurts. Hold your hand up high and will reduce the pain a little. Hope you have some pills to reduce the pain.

I have looked at those things and decided they scared me. Now, I know they ERAdicate me.

Good luck and hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Festus56

That sucks Stumpy! Hope it heals up quickly.

I was going to get one of them cutters once. Was at Monte's place and he told me they were nasty. Talked me into buying a Kutz-all cutter. Works great and sure it would do damage but do think it is much safer and easily controlled when cutting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry stumpy, that sucks. A friend had one of those years ago and told me how it scared him to use it. I think that convinced me it wasn't something I need.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Jim, I was really hoping not to hear about someone who does this kind of work as frequently and safely as you do have such an accident as this. Those things do scare me, many grinders do too, I only really like the rat tail kind with a trigger switch, ideally that can't be locked on and I always use the side handle. I'm wondering if those chainsaw chaps that have lots of fiber to instantly foul a chain would work as a pair of gloves when power carving. I do have a couple carving blades but they're more like saw blades and the progression into whatever I'm carving is very smooth and steady, I've never felt like either would kick on me. These are what I use:
This one primarily.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O3GPRK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and this one I bought and have only used once to see how it cut.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000O3C0EW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bandit571

Use Kevlar, instead of leather gloves….

Cleaned up..









Used the Cordless Miter Saw, today..









Had parts to make..









Case needs something to stand on, after all…


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy heal up and what was worse the initial pain or the pain when they are trying to numb it? If I came in from the shop with my hand like that the wife would freak out. She doesn't do well with injuries.


----------



## bandit571

Been doing "Cab Rides" on Youtube…where the camera is set up looking out the front window of a train….either the engine itself, or a special window in a passenger car…..From Japan, Bosnia, Europe, and the US….like taking a trip, without all the hassles of actually being there….get to see a lot of scenery from around the world….

May try a bit of shop time on Monday….or….may not…


----------



## mojapitt

It seems to be CRICKETS BIRTHDAY! Happy birthday fair lady.


----------



## rhybeka

Happeee Birthday, Cricket!

James, heal quick and I'm happy it wasn't worse than what it was!

And the plumbing hits just keep coming….got our water bill the other day..normally $150 a quarter … over $1k for the quarter. I get to fight with them today. Happy Monday.


----------



## ssnvet

> *Had a BAD shop accident yesterday* while power-carving with one of those chainsaw-toothed angle grinder discs. I had on all the safety gear- face shield, ear protection, leather apron, leather gloves- but those things are just bad news. Kicked back on me, I lost my grip on the grinder s side handle and it went across the back of my left hand, cut through the glove and shredded three fingers and the thumb.
> - StumpyNubs


These things have always struck me as being inherently unsafe. Hope you heal well.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I bought one of those carving heads. I used it 3 times and got stitches twice. Threw it away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Cricket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, explosives are safer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a bag of my favorite candy yesterday, I'm ready to turn off the lights and watch the kids walk by…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I got a bag of my favorite candy yesterday, I m ready to turn off the lights and watch the kids walk by…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Absolutely agree


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Happy 29th to Cricket….wake me up when Tuesday blows in with the wind…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy heal up and what was worse the initial pain or the pain when they are trying to numb it? If I came in from the shop with my hand like that the wife would freak out. She doesn t do well with injuries.
> 
> - diverlloyd


The numbing injections were far worse! No joke, in one place he stuck a needle so deeply in the side of my finger that the liquid in the needle squirted out the other side of the finger onto my chest.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dang, Stumpy. Those pictures you posted on Facebook look horrible, and I'm sure they feel even worse! Like others have mentioned, I am scared of the chain saw carving tool. I hope you feel better soon and only have small scars to remind you of the injury.


----------



## MrWolfe

Happy Birthday Cricket!!!
So glad you are here and hope you enjoy your special day.

Yah Jim… glad it wasn't worse though I'm sure it was extremely scary and painful.
Guess that is one tool I will be scratching off my wish list.
Hope you heal up well and quick at that.
Jon


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Jim, those fingeys remind me of my run in with the biscuit jointer in highschool. That tool too was based off an angle grinder… You take all the precautions and follow all the guidelines and Murphy and his law still get involved. Heal up well. Hands heal fast too and you'll be back in business in no time.

My most recent wound was the drywall saw over the top of my thumb, not as mangled but it still bled like a faucet.

Happy Birthday to one of the hardest working IT people I know!!!..and I work for the cable company. LOL


----------



## CFrye

> Jim, explosives are safer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um, really, Marty? As long as you (or Dave) are not involved?
Stumpy, heal quickly! 
Based on reviews from you and Monte, I believe I'll pass on the chainsaw grinder attachment!
Monte, where you been?
Happy birthday, Cricket!


----------



## bandit571

New blade installed on the Bandsaw…









Cratfsman 1/4" x 80", 6tpi…...and just had to try it out….Monday or no Monday…









Got both of the side feet done….test fit to see how it will look..Details?









And got the last glue block installed…









Waiting on glue to dry…again…


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I have had the metacarpal block done twice that worked and four or five tries that didn't. The last time my hand surgeon's resident got it first try. He asked how it felt as he was doing it, I told him it sucked just as much this time as the last time. One of the failed attempts was to take out a nerve cluster in my finger. The doctor dug around for a good two minutes and then stuck the scalpel to see if I could feel it. That happened three or four times and I told her just do it with out it you already cut half way around. Only time I've ever wanted to punch a lady. Turns out she didn't even get the whole thing out so it came back. The worst part is when they dig around inn the outside of the knuckle and you think ah that's done then bam into the web of the fingers. I hope you heal up quick and it doesn't happen again to you.

Happy birthday cricket.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…..

Bandit… haven't seen anyone use a French Curve in a long time. I have one in my drafting drawer, but it's dusty.

Re. Machine Install…. 
>Lot's of computer bugs. The Tech. has to come in at 10 p.m. to pow-wow on the phone with the guru at the factory in Taiwan. 
>They shipped it without saw blades and then balked at shipping them over night from GA. It was their boo-boo as they are clearly itemized in the contract.
>Had to run out and buy a thermal label printer as the machine didn't ship with one. This was our boo-boo, as we definitely wanted it, but it's not itemized in the contract. On the bright side, the control software is enabled for using it (which we didn't pay for, but received).

Re. Saw Mill build: This is going to take a lot longer than I anticipated (I was thinking 3-4 months, but it's looking more like 9 mos now) and I'm starting to doubt whether or not I should have taken the project on. I can't spend $3-5K on a mill, and my strategy of buying lottery tickets is not very likely to pay off. So it was build it on the cheep using salvaged parts or don't do it at all. My planned retirement gig is to make and sell furniture, but I don't think I can make money doing it unless I mill my own lumber. So I'll stay the course for now.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Matt, here's a series of posts over on The Patriot Woodworker site. The guy is building a mill on the cheap and might have some ideas for you. His is mobil so it's gas powered. For a stationary mill, wouldn't electric be better?
Millhttps://thepatriotwoodworker.com/forums/topic/27400-building-my-saw-mill/


----------



## rhybeka

well poop. thought I posted a post over in the forum about my lean-to/closet roof but apparently I wrote it, attached a picture and didn't post it, just previewed it since it's nowhere to be found. story of my week.


----------



## bandit571

Have a numb, fat thumb….after what was left of the Luann Whisker was dug out….shot to numb the thumb hurt worst than the digging around dig….now it just sticks out like a sore thumb….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ok, Bandit makes three.

First I run the drywall saw across my thumb, Stumpy runs the chainsaw carver over his hands, and Bandit embeds a piece of Luann in his thumb. We should be good with injuries for a while, right???


----------



## bandit571

Had the wood splinter dug out this afternoon….guess what is wearing off…there goes any woodworking for today..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, weird….added a blog….had to "verify" that I am NOT a robot? Then the blog loaded….do I have to do that EVERY TIME?


----------



## bandit571

Might have been a way to defend this site from Stobors?

Need to go and soak a thumb….start the new meds in the morning…as they and the blood thinner don't play nice together….

There is a fellow going round, claiming to be returning a call….(that I never made in the first place) and asking who I am…something "Phishy" going on…..will be keeping an eye out, on this…( he also called my Grandson, on his phone)


----------



## StumpyNubs

At the emergency room they said the ring was fine. 12 hours of swelling later I'm ready to remove the finger. It turns out a titanium ring is no match for a rotary tool, a diamond disc, a stream of water to keep it cool, and a couple cold ones to keep me calm. Who needs doctors?


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy at least you thought it through with metal need the ring.


----------



## Redoak49

Glad Stumpy is doing ok. But that picture looks like another accident ready to happen. The Dremel could skip off the ring and into the hand. I would have protected my hand a lot more.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy silicone ring FTW!

Morning all! Cat on my lap so coffee will have to wait


----------



## Gene01

Shoo kitty. I want my coffee! And, make it hairless.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Glad Stumpy is doing ok. But that picture looks like another accident ready to happen. The Dremel could skip off the ring and into the hand. I would have protected my hand a lot more.
> 
> - Redoak49


Yes, it looks dangerous. But that's pretty much how they do it at the hospital. And it was agonizing. There was no way I could stand the pain of further shielding on that mangled hand. It needed to come off NOW!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a tungsten ring and my bride recently got me a silicone ring to wear most of the time. It's my understanding that tungsten has to be broken off your finger if/when swelling won't let it slide off, kinda like a chipped carbide tooth. At any rate I still wear the ring to formal functions but the silicone ring is it the rest of the time. In the same situation, I would have done just what you did, no need to go back to the hospital for another bill to do what can be done at home in half the time it takes just to drive to the hospital.


----------



## bandit571

Bad thumb…









Base is installed, despite the thumb..









Details?









And…(needs plugs)









Test for all 4 feet being level….of course they weren't….planed the one high corner, now it sits without any rocking…at least on the bench…Thumb started to thump a bit, camera battery was getting "LOW", called it a day…

Film @ 2300 hrs….

Stumpy: Remember…improved living, through better Chemistry …..


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought the wifey a dozen of the silicon rings. I didn't want to see her deglove a finger while doing crossfit. I only wear my ring to other weddings. My old land lord came over with his finger all bandaged up and he said he slipped on the ladder and the only thing that stopped him was his ring getting hung up on a rung. It degloved his finger but was clean enough they rolled it back on and stitched it up. Nothing worse then throbbing finger pain when it's cranked up to 11.


----------



## Gene01

I haven't worn a ring or, any type of jewelry, for 40 years. No watch either. I'm not the most agile or adept person so, why make Murphy's job any easier?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was wearing a silicone ring for a while when I was still on the truck. Now that I'm mostly an office guy and command role on scenes, I quit wearing it. I should probably start wearing it again. Maybe just wear it all the time and put on the gold for special occasions. I think a significant amount of gold has already worn off of my ring in 18 years. My ring used to have a very prominent and colored floral design. All thats left is a very shallow impression.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My Grandpa was a brick mason and wore his gold ring on the job for 40+ years, I never saw (closely) what it looked like when new but it was worn to a thin wire around his finger as I remember. Given how tough and calloused his hands were I'd bet on skin over metal if it were to ever get caught on anything. He could sand wood without sandpaper!


----------



## bandit571

Well, Brunch is over with…a quick P-Call, then the fun begins…1×6 x 8' plank needs to head to the shop…Kitchen has 7' ceilings, need to do 2 quick 90 degree turns to access the basement door….then carry the plank down the steps, avoiding the "header" ( IF you do not duck at step #4, you will find out WHY it is called a header) that is shoulder high…about 5' of room. Make another 90 degree turn to the left, and try to stick the plank into the end vise on the bench…and hope I can reach the tools needed for the cuts to happen…..

Then S4S 2 blanks, to do a glue up. Building a door for the case…tired already…Cuts will be with a handsaw, I hope…film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

For those that haven't been to the Dungeon Shop…I needed to get this (hand held camera, sorry)









Through this doorway…then









Ceilings in the Kitchen are 7' high….board is over 8' long…hang a right..









And open the shop's door..









To find this…....
.








Circled area? "Header" hits me right at shoulder level….and , yes, I have hit it a few times…









A little hard on my head…anyway, while carrying the plank to the shop, IF you get to the bottom of the stairs..hang a left…









And set the plank down…









Had to use the trash can…









To hold one end up. Going to be a busy afternoon…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Looks like Charles is out of the hospital. Maybe we should all do something nice for him, like a group project or something. Any ideas?*


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like this idea. I've seen a lot of cooperative builds going on around YouTube lately. The most recent big one I saw was for the Saturn V capsule door rebuild. I'd be willing to join in, but I've got nothing for ideas at the moment.


----------



## diverlloyd

I would also like to join in. How would a group project work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I was wearing a silicone ring for a while when I was still on the truck.
> - firefighterontheside


My wedding ring was strategically compressed and removed from my mangled hand after my moment. I've considered a rubber ring but haven't got one yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...like a group project or something. Any ideas?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Randy can drag the project across the country 'til it's finished, then mail it back to Charles…..


----------



## bandit571

We are having a Snow Shower at the moment…yuck. 45 degrees and snowing….need to send it back towards Bill..


----------



## Festus56

> *Looks like Charles is out of the hospital. Maybe we should all do something nice for him, like a group project or something. Any ideas?*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I am in!! That sounds like fun. I can send a board to Gene. Him and Randy can add to it and send it east. By the time it zig-zags across the country to the east coast it could be something cool.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What if we make nesting boxes? Someone makes a little box, then he/she sends it to the next person, who makes a second box that's just big enough to fit the first one inside. Those are then sent to someone else, and so on. Everyone can choose their own style, construction and materials as long as their box is just a little bit larger than those made before it. You can be creative, add personal messages, whatever.

The last person (me) will build the outer box and send it all to Charles.


----------



## Gene01

> What if we make nesting boxes? Someone makes a little box, then he/she sends it to the next person, who makes a second box that s just big enough to fit the first one inside. Those are then sent to someone else, and so on. Everyone can choose their own style, construction and materials as long as their box is just a little bit larger than those made before it. You can be creative, add personal messages, whatever.
> 
> The last person (me) will build the outer box and send it all to Charles.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Count me in.


----------



## Gene01

> We are having a Snow Shower at the moment…yuck. 45 degrees and snowing….need to send it back towards Bill..
> 
> - bandit571


No!!!! I've got to drive through St. Louis in a few days. Then, in a week, drive back.


----------



## Festus56

> What if we make nesting boxes? Someone makes a little box, then he/she sends it to the next person, who makes a second box that s just big enough to fit the first one inside. Those are then sent to someone else, and so on. Everyone can choose their own style, construction and materials as long as their box is just a little bit larger than those made before it. You can be creative, add personal messages, whatever.
> 
> The last person (me) will build the outer box and send it all to Charles.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is cool. I am in


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can someone PM a few of the regulars to see who wants to participate? Make it clear that if you're in, you MUST follow through since one person can hold everything up. If we can get 6 or 8 people, that should be enough. We don't want the boxes to get too big and heavy.


----------



## bandit571

Already have a box made…









If you want to use it….can get the dimensions if you do…

Uncle Charles waited until I went to stand up, when getting out of bed this morning, then hit both calves,,until I almost couldn't walk…

Well..it IS a FRIDAY, right…morning to ya…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Already have a box made…
> 
> If you want to use it….can get the dimensions if you do…
> 
> - bandit571


I think this would be more meaningful if the boxes were made specifically for this. Besides, we need to start with a really small box and grow slowly from there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since we don't want to ship a hundred pounds around the country, and we don't want to give charles a huge pile of boxes he won't know what to do with, we should have some rules.

1- The first box should be small. Perhaps 3W X 3D X 1.5 tall.
2- You can use any material or style you like, but the outer dimensions of your box can't be more than 1.5 inches greater than the largest box inside. So thin materials are best.
3- You should sign your box, and if possible include some sort of message to Charles on it. Carving, pyrography, band saw boxes, stains, dyes, paints- it's all encouraged. Uniqueness will make this more meaningful.
4- We should allow a set number of days after you get the boxes for you to make yours and ship the group to the next person.
5- We all agree to ship via priority mail with plenty of padding.
6- I would like folks to document their box build with photos so I can make a video about it.

Any other rules we should add?


----------



## ssnvet

I'd love to participate, but sadly can't commit. I'm stretched way too thin and am pretty stressed out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I d love to participate, but sadly can t commit. I m stretched way too thin and am pretty stressed out.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Maybe if you make one of the last boxes? Depending on how many participate it may be weeks before they get to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I' d love to participate, but sadly can't commit. I'm stretched way too thin and am pretty stressed out.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


DITTO….

That and my workshop is currently stored in a shipping container, in Vermont….
& I will be in Arizona!!!


----------



## Festus56

I have some sycamore wood that Monte and Bill cut on Andy's mill a few years ago. I will start today if that will work.


----------



## DIYaholic

My travels have been delayed a day or two or three….
Besides running late on pack out….
Trying to tie up a few too many loose ends….
That and my mechanic is awaiting parts for my car dollie….

Looks like I may be leaving Vermont on Sunday….
Well, that's the "new" plan!!!

I'll contact y'all about my stops/visits once I'm truly ready to hit the road!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have some sycamore wood that Monte and Bill cut on Andy s mill a few years ago. I will start today if that will work.
> 
> - Festus56


We should make sure we have enough participating to make it work. And unless you are making the smallest, inner box, each person should wait until he/she gets the boxes that will go inside his before he starts so he is sure of the size,


----------



## Festus56

Ok I was just ready to go since I may be gone for a week or so. I can wait.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Ok I was just ready to go since I may be gone for a week or so. I can wait.
> 
> - Festus56


You can start if you make the smallest one. 3" X 3" X 1.5" tall. Take four or five photos of the build.


----------



## Festus56

> Ok I was just ready to go since I may be gone for a week or so. I can wait.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> You can start if you make the smallest one. 3" X 3" X 1.5" tall. Take four or five photos of the build.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I am on it!!


----------



## Gene01

I'll be in Illinois until 11/20. If that'll work, I'm still in.


----------



## DS

Jim, I have an idea…
If you pre-decide the sizes of the boxes they could all be made at the same time and shipped once to a single person before sending it on to Charles.
my2cents


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Jim, I have an idea…
> If you pre-decide the sizes of the boxes they could all be made at the same time and shipped once to a single person before sending it on to Charles.
> my2cents
> 
> - DS


That would work if people are precise with their outer dimensions. But it would exclude the possibility for creativity with box shapes. For example, you may want to customize the inner shape of your box to fit what may be the unique outer shape of the one inside it. Maybe mark makes a box with a curved front. Gene decides to cut a matching curve on the inner panel of his box front.

I also like the idea of each person drawing inspiration from the boxes before his, sort of an evolving theme. But that will take longer, for sure.

Of course we will be limited in shapes depending on how many boxes there are. If there are five boxes, we can have a greater increase in outer dimensions from one box to the next. But if there are ten of them, they all have to be pretty much the same shape so this doesn't get too large.

Lets see who wants to participate and go from there.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm in, I haven't made a lot of boxes but I've got a few under my belt.









This as a cork bank, made of walnut, for a friend's wedding. I made one prior to this for my sister. It was similar but the design changed as I figured out better processes.

I also built this light fixture for another friend's mother.

























I think this could be a lot of fun.


----------



## ssnvet

Yowzee! Super windy day today. I was at a customer site with one of our sales reps and we were both nearly blown off our feet crossing the parking lot.

Got back to the factory and a huge gust (micro burst?) shook the walls of our office building (small stick framed house converted to offices). Looked out the front window to see shingles flying off the roof and into the yard…. then crash-crash, two large trees blew down right in front of our faces.

One was a big Weeping Willow tree. But you can can see from the split trunk that it was rotted out on the inside.


----------



## bandit571

Mother Nature doing a bit of pruning?

Will be tied up for a while,,,want to get that DVD Cabinet done….then see what kind of table can be made fro 14' of 1×6 Ash…

Might get into the high 40s, today…..about 30 degrees too cold, for me.

Lunch….Potatoes O'Brian, fried up with diced BACON….


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm in just let me know what I need to do. I have a couple chunks of trees I felled and turned into lumber with just a axe so I think I would use some of that.


----------



## Festus56

The first box is built. Just need to do some engraving on it and some finish. Should be ready for the mail by Monday. Who will be next?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Send it over here Mark, I ain't skeered…..


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody know what this is???

I'd show ya a picture but my puter won't let me…..


----------



## mojapitt

Our new residence










Complete with a garage










And a room for Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm planning my vaction…. BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, sure your picture wasn't one of those types that Crickets filters would block?


----------



## Festus56

Nice place Monte. Hope you have extra room, I think Marty is headed your way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, sure your picture wasn't one of those types that Crickets filters would block?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think it's just my puter… Here's the picks from my phone…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's a screw starter


----------



## mojapitt

We absolutely didn't need this much space, but to get the land. We got a very good deal.


----------



## Festus56

Marty that is screw holding tool. Twist it and push it in a screw slot it will snap and hold the screw. Have one and use it a lot


----------



## mojapitt

Where my wife's garden will be


----------



## Festus56

Here is a link Marty.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002M02XAG/?coliid=I2RUMXDHFSSJK8&colid=30SJ7PW0PENA0&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll be in for the box build. I might have some wood around here somewhere. I might even have some of that sycamore that Mark mentioned. I also have some small sassafras boards that I might use.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that second floor above the garage could be the second floor of your shop.


----------



## Festus56

> I'll be in for the box build. I might have some wood around here somewhere. I might even have some of that sycamore that Mark mentioned. I also have some small sassafras boards that I might use.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Being the first one did not use much wood. Pretty small so did not get much grain pattern on it.


----------



## bandit571

One of THEM days…decided NOT to try my luck of the Irish in the shop…..

On the way to dropping Grandson off at his job…door locks started clicking….got to Wall E World….Driver's door button's for the power locks…did NOT work. Buttons on the Key Fob…did NOT work…..raised the hood, checked the fuse…and spending 10 minutes trying to find out which one it is…fuse is fine…there is this red wire coming into the fuse box….just flopping around….stuck the bare end back into a fuse slot….things began to work, again…..

Boss wanted a new front porch lite installed….didn't like the motion lite…got a plain-jane light….so…I get to install it…
Had to fight getting the old light down….left the brackets in place, wire nuts were to big, had to go smaller ones…went to slide everything back onto the wall….existing bolts were 1/2" too long…grrrrr, went back inside, dug up a drywall screw, ran that in through the base….and right into the bracket…grrrrr. Fished around a bit, found the slots in the base plate….and cranked things down….put the toys away….done for the day..

Did not even got to the shop, today…..took the day off….I can do that, being Retired, and all….

IF the box (s) came through here, I'll see what I can do….


----------



## bandit571

> Where my wife's garden will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Begorrah! I don't…you think there is really enough room there?

Design change for the DVD Cabinet….going back to a Raised panel & Frame…Panel came out of the glue up a tad too narrow….Adding a frame should make it fit better..


----------



## rockusaf

> At the emergency room they said the ring was fine. 12 hours of swelling later I m ready to remove the finger. It turns out a titanium ring is no match for a rotary tool, a diamond disc, a stream of water to keep it cool, and a couple cold ones to keep me calm. Who needs doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I thought it was odd in your pics that you still had your ring on after they'd stitched you up. 
Years ago I had an incident with a 5hp overhead pin router that this reminded me of. I was cutting circles, with a coworker that was less than enthusiastic with the job cutting blanks for meand doing a half assed job of it. The bit grabbed and pulled my hand into the bit, over 30 stitches and a lot of PT later my index finger is still not right but usable. Do what the PT therapist tells you, it sucks but worth it.

Rock


----------



## CFrye

> Complete with a garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That post looks like a great place for mileage signage!

I'd like to make a box. Count me in!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> At the emergency room they said the ring was fine. 12 hours of swelling later I m ready to remove the finger. It turns out a titanium ring is no match for a rotary tool, a diamond disc, a stream of water to keep it cool, and a couple cold ones to keep me calm. Who needs doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> I thought it was odd in your pics that you still had your ring on after they d stitched you up.
> Years ago I had an incident with a 5hp overhead pin router that this reminded me of. I was cutting circles, with a coworker that was less than enthusiastic with the job cutting blanks for meand doing a half assed job of it. The bit grabbed and pulled my hand into the bit, over 30 stitches and a lot of PT later my index finger is still not right but usable. Do what the PT therapist tells you, it sucks but worth it.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


I still can't move that finger. The rest are a lot better, except the tip of the index finger still hurts like heck (lots of nerves there) and the knuckle of the ring finger (above) is sore and immovable. I think the tendon was severed. We'll see what nurse says when the stitches come out tomorrow.

Went into the shop for the first time since the accident. There's blood on my good leather apron.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody want to compile a list of everyone who has said they will be part pf the Charles-Neil-get-well-soon box build?

Monte, are you in?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats Monte, I know moving is never fun but when you get to move out of a rental into something where you can really let your crap accumulate, it's a good feeling, it sure was for me. Building equity vs. flushing rent money down the drain is a big plus too. Speaking of accumulating crap, I'm leaving shortly to get as much of this as I can.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, and how are we all this fine morning?

Issues with the door locks resolved, for now. Uncles Charles did not send a wake-up call this morning, first time in a week..

IF the box happens to stop by the Dungeon Shop, I'll see what I can add….


----------



## rockusaf

Went to a big yard sale at the convention center parking lot, after walking around and the wife and I finding a whole lot of nothing I spotted this in the last booth










Dewalt DW735 with a price of $200 on it and as I bent down to look at it the lady said she didn't want to lug it back home with her so she'd take $150 for it, negotiating is easier when they drop the price without you even trying. The guy in the booth next to it had an extension cord from the building and let me plug it in to make sure it worked and it sounded fine. $140 later it followed me home, well not really followed me, I had to carry that damn thing 200 yards or so to the truck.

Already waxed the bed and it cleaned up nice, the handle is busted but still works smooth and there's a bit of rust on the blades but I'll replace those easy enough. Probably pick up a set if infeed/outfeed tables as well.

What do you think, did I do all right?

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Spent a 1/2 hour IN the shop….panel is now flat and smooth….then cut a couple blanks, to rip parts for the frame…

Had an errand to run…may do supper, then try again in the shop…

Had 4 tape measures IN the shop, a week ago…can't find any of them now…not a one. Finally dug out an old one, that used to have a laser level….may have to go out and buy a new tape….grrrr


----------



## firefighterontheside

You did great Rock. I tried to buy one the other day for 250, but the guy freaked out about it and disappeared. I had offered him 300 and he said fine. Then I asked if it had the infeed and outfeed tables, he said no and offered to take off another 50. I said fine, I'll pay 250. I'm not sure what went wrong, because I just did the math. The knives are double sided. Maybe you have a sharp side still. The tables can be had on amazon for about $40. I know because I was gonna buy some.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the list so far:

Mike
Bill
AJ
Mark
Gene
Candy
Bandit
Stumpy


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, when you say you can't move your ring finger do you mean you can't straighten it? Didn't they check that when you were at the ER? 
Yeti, is that a walnut tree?


> Here's the list so far:
> 
> Mike
> Bill
> AJ
> Mark
> Gene
> Candy
> Bandit
> Stumpy
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to comment on the walnut tree. What will you do with the tree, Yeti? Take it to to a mill? You can bring it to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I added Marty to the list. Did you hear that Marty? I added you to the list.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how long before this one goes AWOL..









Worked on getting the panel flat..









Then laid out and cut the blanks to make a frame..









To turn make a Raised Paneled door…a Frame & Panel one….2 rails, 2 stiles…


----------



## Festus56

> I added Marty to the list. Did you hear that Marty? I added you to the list.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


He will find out in a couple days when he gets a box in the mail.


----------



## bandit571

Fell asleep in the computer chair….neck will be a little sore…

Been a LONG day…need more naps..


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'll be out of the shop for the next 3 weeks. Might want to trade me with Bandit or Candy, if that's ok with them. Or, just wait and see how it works out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I added Marty to the list. Did you hear that Marty? I added you to the list.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm as excited as a pig in a mud puddle, I'm goin' out to the WoodShack right now and sharpen my pencil…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't intend for that to be an order of progression, just a list of contestants.
When are you coming thru stl Gene?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The order of progression is it started with Mark, it's on it's way to me, then it's heading to???


----------



## Gene01

> I didn't intend for that to be an order of progression, just a list of contestants.
> When are you coming thru stl Gene?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Friday afternoon, probably. We usually take the route that goes around on the south side. 44/270 to 70 east.
I can probably start on a box around 11/24.


----------



## diverlloyd

I don't care care when I get a turn. I'm starting a design tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday..leave it at that…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, when you say you can't move your ring finger do you mean you can't straighten it? Didn't they check that when you were at the ER?
> Yeti, is that a walnut tree?
> 
> - CFrye


Cant extend it more than a little bit. Hurts like hell, but also just won't move like it should. Still a little swollen and the whole knuckle is red, but doesn't seem infected. Had stitches out this morning at family doc, going to see plastic surgeon this afternoon. I guess everything hand related goes to him, not orthopedic doc. We'll see what he says. Definitely something very wrong.

So, Marty is next with the box? Who wants to be next? *Don't forget I need four or five photos of the build- take them as you go, not all at the end.
*


----------



## bandit571

Then, next would be DL ?


----------



## bandit571

Finger got poked, this morning…1.9 reading…"see ya in a month"

May head over to Menard's this afternoon…we'll see…


----------



## ssnvet

Monday - Monday is a little rough this week…

Shoulders are sore from raking leaves and daylight savings time is messing with my head.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I feel ya, Matt.

I left work early on Friday to pick up the boy from school. They had called my wife to tell her that he had vomited 5 times on the playground. He was in good spirits when I got home. My wife beat me to the school.

I took the opportunity to get the new Husqvarna backpack blower out and blow the leaves off the lawn. A task that took over 8 hours with the electric blower took roughly an hour and a half or so. BIG DIFFERENCE. My left hamstring decided to try to cramp up courtesy of Uncle Charlie but I walked it off. Or so I thought. Saturday I had muscle pains so sharp it hurt to walk.

Kiddo even came out while I was blowing leaves to play a game of catch. He recovered quickly. My suspicion is he over exerted himself and due to some activity induced asthma, he coughed himself into puking.

I torqued my back last night installing the last divider wall in my basement project. This wall separates the laundry from the wife's studio. I got it in but I'm paying the price for swinging a deadblow hammer over my head while standing on my tiptoes… Aleve and acetaminophen are trying to keep my lower back in check. It's not happy with me.

Hopefully I'll be up to doing some electrical work tonight. I've got to get the electric out of the foundation and onto the new frame walls.


----------



## ssnvet

As my dad often said… "getting old isn't for sissies"


----------



## bandit571

Shopping trip done…new belts ffor the 3×21 sander, and one for the 4×36" sander…..12' tape measure….pair of fancy hinges for the cabinet build…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like surgery tomorrow. They need to explore.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ohhhh boy…not wanted I wanted to hear from you Jim. Good luck.


----------



## DS

Sounds like you got one of those doctors who is a "practicing" physician.
Myself, I would be seeing an experienced hand surgeon that knows what he is doing - no more "practicing" needed.
;-)

In any case-Ouch! Sorry for your pain.



> Looks like surgery tomorrow. They need to explore.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## diverlloyd

I'll go next maybe marry and I can make set up again.

No good stumpy I guess they think you cut a tendon. I hope it goes we for you.


----------



## DS

Since Arizona doesn't observe DST, I have to move my radio-controlled clocks forward to keep displaying the correct time.

It is a pain, but at least I get to keep sleeping in until my usual 4am "real" time.


----------



## bandit571

Phiddle-pharted around a bit…about an hours worth…









Frame parts are now S4S, rails have been trimmed for length…all set up for the next time in the shop…I hope…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks. Exploratory surgery. That means more surgery later after they figure out what they need to do.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm actually concerned that they want to open it up instead of doing a hi res MRI. Any time you open a wound channel you introduce the possibility of infection.


----------



## diverlloyd

That also means metacarpal block # 2.

Spent 2 hours in the shop listening to some B.B. King station on pandora. Got two logs chunks cut down into about 30 usable pieces of lumber. Turns out the the magnolia and dogwood from my yard have got a bit of figure to them. All the pieces are planed down to about 24"x5"x 1/2", I feel like I got a lot done in a short amount of time. Even almost overflowed the dust collector bag. The cedar for my buddies dogs ashes is now milled also and at 9% moisture. It's some disgruntle wood that will need either the low angle planes or uhh sanding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need ta borrow a pencil, I ground mine down to nuttin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, there's these new fangled devices called "calculators" that don't need pencils to do your cifering.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty if we meet up I will bring you some pencils.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can use the wood from Mark's box and turn me one of them mechanical ones…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I left Vermont this morning. I am now at my sister's place outside of Rochester, NY.

Because I left several days later than planned….
I have to high tail it to Tucson, so that I can start work next Monday….
That means I may or may not be able to make all my planned visits.

I plan on doing a drive by in Martysville
IF Marty will let me….

Marty,
I'll send you a text….

Bill,
Still not sure about a Misery, err Missouri visit….

Candy & Mud,
Visit is yet TBD….

I getta check directions & drive time to Marty's place….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Sounds like you got one of those doctors who is a "practicing" physician.
> Myself, I would be seeing an experienced hand surgeon that knows what he is doing - no more "practicing" needed.
> ;-)
> 
> In any case-Ouch! Sorry for your pain.
> 
> - DS


He's an actual surgeon. Has a fancy certificate on the wall to prove it.


----------



## Festus56

> Maybe I can use the wood from Mark s box and turn me one of them mechanical ones…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I could have sent you some pen blanks. Gonna be a small pen if you use the box.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> That sucks. Exploratory surgery. That means more surgery later after they figure out what they need to do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, they'll fix any damage they find in the one surgery.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I m actually concerned that they want to open it up instead of doing a hi res MRI. Any time you open a wound channel you introduce the possibility of infection.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I guess they know it needs surgery, they just don't know exactly the extent of the damage. So may as well just do it and save me a couple thousand for the MRI.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> That also means metacarpal block # 2.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I had #2 today just so they could move the joint around to do the exam. Tomorrow will be the third. Horrific.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news. Fixing it while they're in there.


----------



## Festus56

Hope they get it fixed so you can get back to using all your hand again.


----------



## Festus56

Safe travels Randy


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That is good news. Makes it less exploratory and more fixatory. Either way, it sucks. I just hope it gets the job done.


----------



## ssnvet

Sir Stumps-A-Lot…. how the surgery goes well. Be sure to tell them that the moniker Stumpy Nubs is supposed to be a joke!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy they always suck just as bad as the last one. I've only had one that was quick and no digging around. Good luck today, and at least it's your nondominate hand so you dont have to have any awkward with wiping adventures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is fixatory a word?


----------



## mudflap4869

Makes for tough nose picking. 8>)


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ....at least it s your nondominate hand so you dont have to have any awkward with wiping adventures.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Fancy YouTube celebrities like me have people to do that for them  (Joking)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Is fixatory a word?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Probably not, but it should be.



> ....at least it s your nondominate hand so you dont have to have any awkward with wiping adventures.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Fancy YouTube celebrities like me have people to do that for them  (Joking)
> 
> - StumpyNubs


You really couldn't pay me enough. :O


----------



## Gene01

> ....at least it s your nondominate hand so you dont have to have any awkward with wiping adventures.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Fancy YouTube celebrities like me have people to do that for them  (Joking)
> 
> - StumpyNubs


So that's what that long handled brush is for.


----------



## DS

Y'all are gettin' gross - knock it off!
:-D


----------



## bandit571

"39-1/2 foot pole" ?

1-1/2 hours of shop time…worn out, now…but…









Frame is being dry fitted….grooves have been done, tenons made, mortises chopped…panel was then trimmed to size….need to make it into a raised panel…maybe tomorrow, eh?


















Called haunched tenons…to fill in the grooves at the ends…









Needed to chop a hair deeper…
May have got a little bit done, today?


----------



## diverlloyd

They make a butt wand. I bought one for a buddy that had a rotator cup fixed. It was a joke but then I found that it was a real item.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm visiting with Marty….
What a fine host he is….

Marty says hello!


----------



## Festus56

Enjoy the visit Randy. Hope you are staying south because there is some cold wet weather coming through here.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark it's heading this direction I think? We're due to get a rain/snow mix tomorrow but only about an inch of accumulation if that.

It took me ~6 hours to make a glue gun stand. turned out ok but man am I a slow worker! was trying to cut some 45 degree french cleats on the TS this weekend and realized I didn't have a blade insert cut for that angle. popped the splitter out and put the original insert in since it is wide enough to do 45's with, made my cuts then put everything back together. I spent another 30-45 minutes realigning the splitter behind the blade and plumb. the insert is slightly raised on the right side which tells me it's still not 100% but it's useable. I've got to come up with a faster way to do that job. I really want to be able to use the blade guard with dust collection that goes with that splitter at some point. Or balance that with my time in the shop is precious little and spending that long to align a splitter just isn't good time management!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Stumpy, when you say you can't move your ring finger do you mean you can't straighten it? Didn't they check that when you were at the ER?
> Yeti, is that a walnut tree?
> 
> - CFrye


Yes, it's a walnut that would otherwise be bulldozed and unfortunately I wasn't able to bring the trunk home, it's well over 4500lbs. so my little trailer didn't appreciate it when my uncle sat it down on the bed with his Bobcat. Felling it was successful and uneventful, having lots of room to work around it was helpful. I'll be up there again before the end of the year and I'll have a local sawyer lined up that cab slab it for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice load of sticks you got there. So you will have the trunk slabbed later?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah as soon as I can find someone up there to haul it too. My trailer only has a single 3500lb axle but my uncle's dump trailer has two 7000lb axles and he said I could use it, but there's no way I'd haul it almost three hours home then drag the empty trailer back up. I'll be back up hopefully within a month by which time I will have something squared away with a local sawyer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy has left Martysville and is headin' west…..


----------



## bandit571

"Go west, Young Man!"

Morning to ya….

Not sure which is worse….wake up from Uncle Charles, or, the Boss….

Have to wait and see what she has planned for today…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeti…rent a bigger trailer when you get there? Make it a one way rent? That's a good looking stick.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If I know I'll only be up there for two days, I might get a local rental from here that shouldn't be more than $30/day vs. closer to $150 for a one way. I'd also have to be certain I have someone lined up on the return trip to unload it. The old tie it to a tree and drive out from under it might work but I'd rather avoid that approach with a rented trailer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who has the box?

*A couple things I'd like everyone participating to keep in mind:*

1- Try to make your box fit well with those inside it. *We don't want to just send him a bunch of boxes*, we want them to all come together as one singular nesting project.

2- That doesn't mean your box should look like the others. *Variation in style is a good idea *so the project represents each of us.

3- *The outer shape of your box doesn't have to be strictly square.* But if you do plan another shape, check with the person making the next box (that will go over yours) because your outer shape may affect their inner shape if a good fit is to be maintained.

4- When I say "good fit" I don't mean a perfect one. We just don't want a lot of extra space inside. And *we don't want the overall stack of boxes to get too large.*

5- *Keep in mind that each box has to be easy to remove from the nest.* We don't want him having to turn the whole nest upside-down to dump the boxes out. If lifting on the top of your box would cause the lid to come off, leaving the box itself (and those inside it) stuck inside the outer box in the nest, that's a problem. So try to think of a way to lift it out comfortably other than leaving a large gap around the outside of the box. Perhaps a top latch, or carved finger holds on the edges, or something. Be creative.

6- In order to reduce the overall size and weight of the nest, try to *make the outer dimensions of your box no greater than 1-inch more than the outer dimensions of the box that's inside it. *Thinner materials will be a must.

7- Since we have a lot of participants,* try to get your design ideas in mind now so you can make your box quickly after you get the other ones that will go inside it.* Because we want a good fit, it wouldn't be a good idea to make a full schedule out and have everyone start now based on planned sizes. There are too any variables and we may end up with things not fitting properly. However, if you are the next in line you may be able to talk to the person making the box that will go directly inside yours about his dimensions. That will limit the variables to just two people and make it safer to get a head start.

*8- Let's try for a week or less (including shipping time) for each box. Priority mail or faster is a must, not just for safe handling, but for time. With all these folks, it's going to take a couple months to do this as it is. GET A TRACKING NUMBER and email it to the person you're sending it to! And pack well, there's a lot of work at stake! Put some wax paper between each box to make sure finishes don't stick.*

9- Sign your box so Charles knows you made it.

10- Take four of five photos during the build showing how you made it. *Don't wait until it's finished to take photos! *Email those to me ([email protected]) as soon as your box is finished. You should also post a photo of the finished box on this tread so we can all see how this is progressing and maintain enthusiasm over the next couple months. I know it'll be tough to keep this a surprise if we do that, but I am sure Charles is going to find out somehow anyway.

*This is the list of names we have so far, correct?*

Mike
Marty
Bandit
Bill
AJ
Mark
Gene
Candy
Stumpy

I suppose we could go in that order, but if you need to be later on the list, say so. Remember, each name gets up to w week, so *if you're busy now you can try to go later in the list, which may be a month or so down the road*. Let me know…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*It's hard typing with one hand, but if anyone wants an update on me…*

Three of the four fingers I mangled with the power carver were deep but superficial. They stitched them up the best they could (those chainsaw-style angle grinder blades shred things pretty good). Amazingly, no bones were cut. But tendons on the ring finger's middle knuckle were eaten up. I just had surgery to repair them (hopefully). They put a pin inside to keep the finger straight for the next 6-weeks. After that comes out we'll see how my finger will work long-term.

It is extremely painful at the moment, but hopefully I'll be able to work a bit in a few days. Fortunately I have some help in the shop to do the hands-on stuff so I can concentrate on the writing and editing and all the important stuff that will keep the videos flowing for our audience and our brand partners.

We had already planned some safety videos (based on a class I taught this summer), but we will now add a few more to the schedule which were inspired by this incident. One will definitely be about the tool itself, which I think is unnecessarily dangerous by design. We'll also do one on what to do if you ever have a bad injury like this, what to expect and how to prepare for it. And we'll make one about rings and gloves in the workshop.

I was following all the rules as I understood them. And I was EXTREMELY LUCKY things weren't a lot worse. But I learned some new things that I really think people should be more aware of. Making that information available to our audience is a big part of my job, so look for that in the coming weeks.

*Anyway, thanks for the well-wishes, they meant a lot!*


----------



## Festus56

Hope all heals good and quick Stumpy and able to get back to able to do everything you want to. I can almost feel the pain from here.

I use priority mail for nearly everything I send out. Sure it is a bit more but anywhere in the lower 48 it is 3 days or less. I sent mine on Mon. and Marty should have it today.

Probably should put my name at the top and Marty's next in order. Unless he sends it back for me to re-do. lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

*UPDATED BOX SCHEDULE:*

Mark (finished)
Marty
Bandit
Bill
AJ
Mike
Gene
Candy

If you need to be later on the list, say so. Remember, each name gets up to a week (including shipping time), so if you're busy now you can try to go later in the list, which may be a month or so down the road. Let me know…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm still in for the box. Who has the first one?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*If anybody needs financial assistance for the shipping (this may get heavy and priority mail can get pricey), PM me. I'll be glad to help out.*


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I m still in for the box. Who has the first one?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Mark just did the first one and sent it to Marty. You'r down a ways, but if you want to move up the list That's ok. That order was random. The early spots are up for grabs if anyone wants to move up.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No worries. Deer season is around the corner, and so is Christmas. Plus I've been occupied with the reno on the house I've inherited. When it comes around, it comes around. I'm looking forward to what everyone comes up with. I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Festus56

Ok here are a couple of my box. 3"x3"x1 7/16" made from the same tree as Andy's bench


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Very nice Mark. Does the lid pivot and retain via magnets or come off completely?


----------



## Festus56

It will come off. was having problems making a hidden pivot so just did magnets.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Has Charles been blocked so he won't see everything that's going on here?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^ That's funny.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles is having trouble sitting up and walking. Doubt he's spending much time looking here.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I can't argue with that logic. He needs to focus on recovery.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Snicker, snicker 
What the hell y'all up to ??


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
I'm getting there,

Dont count me out just yet,lol


----------



## mojapitt

I ain't counting you out, but you're not ready for Dancing With the Stars yet.


----------



## Festus56

BUSTED !!


----------



## diverlloyd

I would like to go after Marty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Has Charles been blocked so he won t see everything that s going on here?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I never expected to keep it a secret. Charles is around even when he's not commenting 

Besides, I figured the only way to make this work was to coordinate through the thread. He'll get to watch the process, making it a two month long gift


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since Mike and I live in the same county we will just pass it off to the other when we are done. No reason to do extra shipping when I can just drop it off at his house.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

What secrets lurk in the hearts of Stumpy Nubbers?? Only Charles knows!


----------



## StumpyNubs

UPDATED BOX SCHEDULE:

Mark (finished)
Marty
AJ
Bandit
Bill
Mike
Gene
Candy
Stumpy

If you need to be later on the list, say so. Remember, each name gets up to a week (including shipping time), so if you're busy now you can try to go later in the list, which may be a month or so down the road. Let me know…

If anybody needs financial assistance for the shipping (this may get heavy and priority mail can get pricey), PM me. I'll be glad to help out.



> I would like to go after Marty.
> 
> - diverlloyd





> Since Mike and I live in the same county we will just pass it off to the other when we are done. No reason to do extra shipping when I can just drop it off at his house.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's a good idea, Bill. You two can decide who gets it first. Just get with Bandit when he's done so he can ship it to the right person.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I am humbled and honored


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I am humbled and honored
> 
> - CharlesNeil


...and deserving. 

Besides, we're woodworkers. We're always looking for a project to make.


----------



## Festus56

> I am humbled and honored
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Charles you have helped me when I had questions and probably most of the other folks here. Just our turn to do something in return.

And by the way hope you are back to full power soon!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've enjoyed every one of your vids too Charles. Thanks for the infotainment.

Bill, I had that same thought. We'll see where we fall on the progression.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Bill, I had that same thought. We ll see where we fall on the progression.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Right now I have Bandit shipping to Bill and Bill hand delivering to Mike. I can change any of it upon request.

...Now it's time for my meds. I'd better wash it down with lots of liquids


----------



## Mean_Dean

Enough barrel proof bourbon will relieve the pain!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Jim, Jack and Pappy Van Winkle


----------



## bandit571

Handsaw came home from the Sharpening service this afternoon…








Cuts like a new saw should…then I simply cleaned it up…









And even "clocked the screws"...









I also dropped off another saw for the guy to do….might give hime all the business he wants…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Anybody have the link for Andy's bench? I want to show my wife.


----------



## Festus56

I do not have the link but have a lot of pictures of the engraving.

Ok I found it. It is on Monte's projects page https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/357201


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!

Mark your box looks awesome! I can't wait to watch what you all come up with and learn something!

@Bandit I still have another saw for you - I just have to get it up there!

alright, better get back to paying bills -er - work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte,
> I m getting there,
> 
> Dont count me out just yet,lol
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Charles, I'm gonna need ya to swing by here and assist me with spraying the finish on yer box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Box parts are cut and ready for assembly and finish this weekend. Unfortunately, I have a celebration of life to go to today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, still better to just attend those than be the featured person.


----------



## ssnvet

Once a SEAL, always a SEAL….. you're not going to pull the wool over Charles's eyes, and I doubt any of the nurses are sneaking up behind him either :^p

I had to accompany one of our sales reps to give a presentation to a new customer yesterday…. scheduled at their convenience, of course. So I had to drive half way across the state and back in rush hour traffic and didn't get home till 7 p.m. I do NOT miss being in sales and on the road (did that for 3 years, long ago)

They make "electro-optics" .... basically, large, uber-techy precision lenses with cameras and lasers all in one. Lot's of surveillance and defense applications (think drones, EOD robots and surveillance at military bases in dangerous areas), and have been getting a lot of product damage with the packaging our competition supplies. So now it's our turn to come up with better designs for them. We basically had a big geek fest with their mechanical design team.

We're supposed to get our first snow tonight, so I was up early to blow the leafs off the driveway, so they don't turn into a slippery frozen hazzard. I don't have the snow blower mounted on the tractor yet, so I hope we don't get too much, as we'll need to just drive on it. Need new tires on the CRV already. 42K miles in just 2.5 years! What's up with that?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

OEM Tires are junk. I'm surprised you got that many miles out of them. Some things with OEM tires, I worked in the automotive industry. (tire and service sales)

1. OEM tires are REALLY EXPENSIVE - don't replace them with the same thing. Limited runs, mostly purchased by the vehicle manufacturer but are available to others. This keeps the price up.

2. OEM tires are selected mostly for ride comfort to sell the vehicle. Good grip, soft rubber compounds, and a quiet ride are the main factors. OEM tires typically don't have full depth sipes either. Sipes are the little grooves in the tread blocks that assist with wet weather and snow grip. Tires with better designs will have sipes that go all the way to the carcass of the tire.

3. OEM tires usually don't have a mileage warranty. They change hands too many times and the tire manufacturer doesn't care about the longevity.

4. OEM tires will either wear REALLY fast, or get hard and last forever but become slippery when wet. The ones that get hard usually do so because the oils in the rubber bake out and all your left with is carbon and rubber. The others that don't get hard wear out usually below 45K. Seems like what you're experiencing.

I've got more info but I don't want this to seem like a rant. Or, if you want me to go on, I can.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Never had OEM tires…

Hmmm#2…..14 pounds of empty cans = $5.20..meh…

Hmm#3 Shop Cat Sir Campus passed away this morning….8 yrs old.

Hmm#4 BP is up a bit 179/104?

Been a rough morning…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Matt,
> 
> OEM Tires are junk. ...
> 
> I ve got more info but I don t want this to seem like a rant. Or, if you want me to go on, I can.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I need tires for my Buick Lacrosse. At about 56K the Good Year OEM tires are pretty much done. I want high quality and ride comfort as much as longevity. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit - sorry for your loss. 8 years is too soon for a cat.

Jim - If you can swing it, Michelin is still the leader in research and development. They X ray their tires before they leave the plant. That being said, Bridgestone, Firestone, Yokohama, Nitto, Hankook, and Kumho all make great tires. The keys to ask about are all season rating, and full depth sipes. If the sales person doesn't know whata sipe is, run away.

If you want to give me the year and size you're working with, I might be able to give you a few ideas. You're in Michigan if I remember correctly, so All Season/ snow ice is important for you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> If you want to give me the year and size you re working with, I might be able to give you a few ideas. You re in Michigan if I remember correctly, so All Season/ snow ice is important for you.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


2015 Lacrosse. Not sure of the size. I suppose it's standard for that model.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Which engine Jim? 4 cylinder or V6, Front wheel drive or All Wheel Drive? It makes a difference.  It looks like Buick has multiple wheel sizes too, at first glance I'm seeing 18, 19, and 20 inches…


----------



## StumpyNubs

v6, front wheel. No idea on size. Too laid up to go look. Sorry. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No, it's cool. I know that hand hurts. I can play with the sizes later. The engine and FWD helps to narrow it down. I'll get you some ideas tonight when I can play on my time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Milestones. err Landmarks passed…..

Cruised by the St. Louis Gateway Arch….

Crossed the Mighty Mississippi….

I am now making my way across The Great State of Texas….

Bill, Jim & Candy,
So sorry that I couldn't swing a visit….
The return trip in the spring should prove different!!!

TTFN….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bingeing on old episodes on New Yankee Workshop while convalescing from my shop injury, and cringing at some of the risks Norm takes with his power tools which I never noticed before. It's amazing how my perspective is affected by the severe pain in my hand. #neverhappentome


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is a nice sunny day outside. Should be near 60° tomorrow they say. Spraying finish on a set of cornhole boards today. Light breeze is nice ventilation for a change.

Sorry about your shop buddy Bandit. Nice to have someone to talk to in the shop that just wants your company.

Making good progress Randy. Texas is a big state to drive across.


----------



## bigblockyeti

BFG M-T T/A KM3, little noisy but great in the snow. On a Buick LaCrosse, people would look frequently too! I've been a bit spoiled, my uncle has worked for Michelin for 35 years working from an entry level engineer to an executive. I usually get my tires for free.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry bandit for the loss of your fur buddy.

Stumpy the Pluto app has a 24/7 this old house/ask this old house channel. It's a free app and works well.
I'm a cooper tire type man myself.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeti, now I'm jealous. I LOVE Michelin tires.

DL - Cooper got popped by the NHTSB or one of the other entities for popping air bubbles in freshly moulded tires instead of destroying them and starting over. The caught them jabbing ice picks in the bubbles while the rubber was hot. That bubble was a defect in the manufacturing process when the layers wouldn't vulcanize correctly - - Caused a lot of tires to disintegrate. Never been a fan of Cooper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, it's not always Michelins, if I need a specific tire size and can't deviate (like on a leased car we had years ago) I take Uniroyal, BFG or Michelin, whatever is the right size. Other than that I wait and sometimes for a while until there's a surplus or visual blems of just what size I need in what make and model I need.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, Uniroyal and BFG are subsidiaries of Michelin.


----------



## bandit571

> Yeti, now I m jealous. I LOVE Michelin tires.
> 
> DL - Cooper got popped by the NHTSB or one of the other entities for popping air bubbles in freshly moulded tires instead of destroying them and starting over. The caught them jabbing ice picks in the bubbles while the rubber was hot. That bubble was a defect in the manufacturing process when the layers wouldn t vulcanize correctly - - Caused a lot of tires to disintegrate. Never been a fan of Cooper.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Used to make a lot of rubber hose…..bubbles is from moisture in the compound….not enough Calcium Oxide in the batch. Spent over 20 years as a Compounder….have COPD as my "reward" .....


----------



## bandit571

Supper tonight? 1/2 pound of Bacon,chopped….one Onion, diced…one pound of shredded spuds…8 eggs, scrambled…..Garlic, olive oil, butter, black pepper…fried up in a large skillet until all happy, happy…remove from burner…add a layer of shredded Cheddar cheese on top….allow to melt….

Maybe after Supper settles in, I might try to "work it off" in the shop…we'll see…

hard to find tires for my van….225×65 x 16…..at least around these parts….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

You're exactly right Bandit. I'm sorry for your "reward." Dinner sounds great though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Always had good luck with them. Had okay luck with yokos never had luck with michelins. Three different cars all had belts break in the michelins. I've had lots of luck with Hoosiers but those weren't destined to last long but they sure did smoke up nice.


----------



## bandit571

Raising a panel by handplane…









Make no mistake…this is work…









Tomorrow, I can add a rebate around the inside of the panel…









Then see about gluing the door up, and install the hinges…









right now, I am tuckered out….









Trying for a "crisp" corner….


----------



## DIYaholic

I am safely cloistered at a Travelodge in Santa Rosa, New Mexico…..
I cruised down and am staying on Historic Route 66, no less!!!

One more travel day….
& I will be in Tucson, Arizona….
Or should I say HOME!!!


----------



## rockusaf

When I got new wheels I went with Toyo Proxes tires since they have a sport truck specific tire that I am very happy with. I can break any tire loose easily with my truck but these grip very well in the wet or dry. I had continental tires on both the truck on the old wheels and have the same tires on my wife's car and those were good tires as well.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have used cooper tires for the last 15 years. They have been the best truck tires by far for me. I didn't care for the cooper tires we put on Cindy's car.


----------



## diverlloyd

I had some sticky toyos for one of my civics. I don't remember how long they was on the car, they may still be in the shop on the Honda parts rack. I remember they was fun and sticky. Also have a set of dunlops on my old hatchback and they are loud which is saying something since the car is obnoxiously loud. They came with the car and are in some of the ugliest rims ever.


----------



## Festus56

Good going Randy. Bout going to leave Route 66 pretty soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good going Randy. Bout going to leave Route 66 pretty soon.
> 
> - Festus56


I'm just "Getting my kicks on Route 66"!!!!


----------



## DS

Randy, if you find yourself on I-17 along your way, you'll be passing within a mile of my shop.
I'll wave at ya' as you speed on by.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
I'll be arriving Tucson via I-10….
Perhaps I'll end up in your area while I'm here….


----------



## DS

Technically, I-40 to I-17 to I-10 still gets you to Tucson via I-10… heheh

Drive safely… There's lots of wackos driving out there.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

After a shop injury, everything looks more dangerous than it did before. Here's Norm Abram cutting a biscuit slot in the end of a rail freehand. Cheese-n-rice! How do any of us have all our fingers? #neverhappentome


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, that looks dicey, especially for Norm, I can't believe he'd do that in his shop, probably still would find a better option when working onsite with TOH. I always wanted to see a bloopers collection from NYWS to see Norm whip a hammer through a window after smacking his thumb.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Jim,

After I had a run in with that biscuit jointer in high school, I think through all of my actions. It may not be a thorough deep dive into every possibility but it's amazing how fast your mind assesses the potential obvious and not so obvious negative outcomes.

It's a toss up in my shop as to which is clearly the more dangerous tool, table saw or radial arm saw, but the router always has a niggling bit of concern when it comes out of its case.

To tell you the truth, my impact driver and drill have caused more wounds to my hands than any of my other tools. It's amazing I haven't ran a #2 Phillips driver through my hands or bored a hole through a finger with a flat blade tip.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> To tell you the truth, my impact driver and drill have caused more wounds to my hands than any of my other tools. It s amazing I haven t ran a #2 Phillips driver through my hands or bored a hole through a finger with a flat blade tip.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Until now my worst injuries were chisel related.

While some tools are a needless risk that aren't worth taking, in most cases it comes down to how you use a tool- especially where your other hand is when you make a cut!

We have to take time to THINK- to anticipate what may go wrong before it does so we can avoid it.


----------



## bandit571

There be a glue up in the shop, waiting on glue to cure..









Film @ 2300 hrs….


----------



## diverlloyd

Gentle persuasion Yeti.

I have to glue up a cedar box sometime tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have safely made it to my new "home"....

Let's just say I won't be living in a van down by the river….
At least not this winter!!!

Details will follow later….


----------



## CFrye

Glad you made it safely "home", Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good ta hear Randy, if I knew there was a river I woulda tagged along with the Large Barge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gave the box a bath in Charles' brew yesterday, it'll be ready fer stain after todays auction…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked it up Randy. It's been 47 years since a major snow in Tucson. Probably will snow this year.


----------



## DS

Randy, Tucson isn't known for its rivers, (dry washes maybe), but it does have lots and lots of really cool caves.
Tucson is a Spelunker's paradise.
A lot of the caves are privately owned and you have to join a club to get access to them. 
Many of the uncontrolled caves on public property are just destroyed inside, but the private ones are like nothing else.

Tucson is also known for having one of the highest concentrations of lightning strikes geographically in the United States.

Oh, and the morning low was in the 60s yesterday. This time of the year is bragging season in AZ for the weather.


----------



## Festus56

Glad yuo made it home safe Randy. Enjoy the winter.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have no cell/internet service at my new dwelling….
Gonna have to get a booster….
How can I procrastinate….
without surfing the interwebs???


----------



## mojapitt

GO RANDY!

GO RANDY!

GO RANDY!

Ya said you wanted a booster


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm being forced to go to a wedding today. It's a 2 hour drive and the wife is already mad since I woke her up to get ready so we can be there a bit early.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, procrastinate by taking a day trip to see John at Dead Tree Salvage in Casa Grande! 
Funny, Monte!
AJ, try to not have a miserable day. 
I'm off (to work).


----------



## StumpyNubs

4 days since they repaired the tendon on my ring finger knuckle and the pain is still agonizing. Switches from burning to sharp throbbing. Maybe the long pin they put under the skin to prevent bending is pushing on a nerve. Norco meds don't do a thing. Loooong weekend ahead…


----------



## Festus56

> GO RANDY!
> 
> GO RANDY!
> 
> GO RANDY!
> 
> Ya said you wanted a booster
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte that is quite a picture of you being a cheerleader!


----------



## bandit571

Like the "Little old lady from Pasadena"

Go Randy, Go Randy, Go Randy Go!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jim, heal up quick, it sounds like they're trying to punish you through suffering than making things easier. When I severed the extensor tendon on the top of my right middle finger the ER doc said "well, that'll have be be fixed" as he was stitching up the wound, and I'm thinking "there's no time like the present" but it had to wait. It really wasn't terribly painful but certainly wasn't comfortable either.

I know some hear are hunters, I threw out some corn in front of one of my trail cameras and got a video of a monster 13 point buck. If I can figure out how to isolate a still from the video, I'll post a picture later.


----------



## DanKrager

Jim, I can relate to your discomfort, somewhat. I crushed my left fore finger, second segment from the tip was almost pulverized. Doc said he counted 10 pieces big enough to see in X-ray. He put a pin in it through two joints to let the bone reform around the pin. The biggest calamity of it all was while the doc was "drilling" it in, someone knocked a big stainless steel pan off the table and in the acoustically lively all tile surgery room it sounded like the end of the world. When the doc was scraped off the ceiling, he finished without incident. I got lucky because the discomfort was minimal, even days after the surgery. Movement ultimately limited slightly, but not so you would notice. While in a cast, I learned to play the bass notes of the accordion with just the second and third finger…a tall challenge on some lively pieces!

The pinky on that hand lost the top of the palm joint to a truck radiator fan in the dead of winter. Doc (same doc that did Dick Butkiss's knees) said he deliberately limited movement in the way it healed to prevent dislocation problems. He said if you really want the functionality back, get a silicone joint put in. Haven't yet in about 15 years, so I guess I'll just ride it out.

Take care. Enjoy the pain. I means you're alive to feel it! 

DanK


----------



## bandit571

You wouldn't think it would be so hard to fit a door..









Sanded, routed, hinged….and cussed out…









Slammed the door and called it a day….









Door has been rounded over around the outside edges…









Screw holes plugged, with Walnut plugs
Then find out..there isn't any latches left….grrrrrr…suppose I could go back and get a coat of stain? Have to remember to take the brushes TO the shop…


----------



## bandit571

Letting a coat of stain dry, right now…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got home from the wedding. Passed both Jim beam plants,makers mark and some oak distillery. They had cocktails at the wedding made with buffalo trace. Watched two couples next to us polish off a 1/5 of basil Haden. So no good whiskey. Oh and it was a outdoor wedding the reception in a barn. Nice place minus the time there was a hour behind my time so it was dark at 5 pm and the temp dropped from 50 to 30. It was fun I wouldn't mind building a place like they had to do weddings.

Stumpy sorry for the pain, lots of nerves in the fingers.


----------



## DonBroussard

I am starting to research battery-operated tool systems. I have only one Craftsman drill now so I'm not married to any system at this point. Which systems would you recommend that I look at for value, power, and reliability? Once I choose to invest in a system, I'll be in their "ecosystem" for a long time, so I don't want to make a flippant decision, and I thought it would be wise to solicit opinions from my fellow tool users. I could post this as a separate forum topic, but I thought I'd try here first.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always preferred dewalt and I have a 20v drill that is great, but it's really expensive. What I have been impressed with is my Ryobi 18v 1+ tools. I originally bought a combo set with drill/driver and an impact driver. It has been a great worker for at least 5 years and batteries still going strong. I now have a leaf blower, shrub trimmer and handheld vac that all use the same batteries.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Festus56

I used to be all Dewalt years ago until the batteries quit taking a charge. I went with Milwaukee 18v and am really happy with the power and battery charge duration. Has been near 5 yrs. and no problems. That being said I used all the newer style Dewalts this summer and they are way different than the old ones I had. My nephew has maybe 20 different drills, 1/2" impacts, grinders, grease guns, lights and more. Used them hard working on haying equipment and they are impressive tools.


----------



## Gene01

I'm not locked in to any system since my only cordless tools are drill drivers. One Makita and one DeWalt. Both have served the purpose. But, in talking to other heavy users, guys who use a range of cordless tools out of necessity out in the field, it seems that Milwaukee and DeWalt dominate.


----------



## Redoak49

I hope Stumpy's hand starts feeling better. I have had some hand surgery and it is very painful. Unfortunately, I had more than one pin. I wondered how they got the slim pins put in through the bone. I think they use vice grips to pull them out.. Luckily, I was sound asleep when they pulled the pins out of my hand. It took quite awhile before I could really use my hand and went thru extensive physical therapy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Lowes has a big sale on DeWalt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stain is on the box, between the race, football, and a fridge full of beer, I probably won't spray a clear 'til tomorrow…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I am starting to research battery-operated tool systems…
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> - Don Broussard


The name brands are all pretty much the same these days in terms of quality. It all comes down to the quality of the battery. I'd avoid discount brands, because that's where they cut the cost.

Makita has the largest selection of tools that all run on the same battery. They have some really handy stuff.

If you don't use all those extra things, Bosch may be the best as far as quality. But again, all the name brands are good.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - Redoak49


Dude, your nail gun went on the fritz…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..

If you look in the backgrounds of some of the photos in my shop…









You'll likely see one of the 2 B&D 20v Lithiums I use..all the time….two Grandsons also have at least 1 of them.

1 drill + 2 batteries and a charger = $50 new…..Not sure about the 2 speeder I have….(high and low geared)

Need to go and check on a coat of stain…


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty could you give the box deminsions please? I'm going to be in the shop later today.


----------



## bandit571

Is 1/2" thick lumber thin enough to build the CN Box? may need to go out and buy a stick or two, while I'm out buying a latch or two (have a set of hinges..)


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the comments on battery tool systems. Sounds like I need to check out DeWalt, Makita, Bosch and Milwaukee (not Old Milwaukee). I need to do my research now before the Black Friday sales . . .


----------



## bandit571

PIP time!......









Camera flash was trying to turn this into a orange-ish red…









I even shellacked the insides…









And the outside….will just have to do, for now…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Bandit!


----------



## mudflap4869

Waiting for glue to dry. I am going to cover the space above the the upper kitchen cabinets. It looks kind of crappy as it is.
Candy is leaving in a few minutes and going to Tulsa for a couple days of classes. No "BOB" making my life a living hell for a change. Do you think that I could find her replacement while she is gone?


----------



## DanKrager

Don, one more for the mix. Hitachi battery drills and drivers were used extensively in a Toyota assembly plant near here and my friend who worked there said the Hitachi outlasted and outperformed any of the other tools that were provided. I have no idea what the competition was. So I found a Hitachi drill, driver, and flashlight set and have been very pleased with them. All day use on one battery driving deck screws. I've had them for about 12 years now and I can detect that the batteries are not holding up as long as they used to.

My 12V Dewalt right angle drill couldn't hold a candle to these Hitachi. It's basically a paper weight. The configuration is handy, so I'd like to find a way to plug it in…bypass the battery. I do like DeWalt tools in general.

I'm trying to hang on until the brushless stuff settles down a little more.

DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Dan. It looks like the DeWalt brushless combo set (18V drill plus impact driver with battery and charger) is about $30 higher than the similar conventional tool set.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My old Porter Cable tools from the 2000s are on their way out. Same system you've got Jim. The dark grey 18v system.

I can't tell you how many TVs my grey impact driver has hung. I wouldn't touch the new stuff, it's been value engineered out of my requirements. New Porter Cable cordless is not what I'm looking for. When it comes to the pro grade stuff, I put Dewalt at the bottom of the list, then Milwaukee, then Makita. In terms of innovation, Makita and Milwaukee seem to really pushing the envelope.

Bosch and Hitachi are in the mix two, but they don't have the volume of sales. Then there is Festool…gonna leave it there…

My next set of tools is going to be team Teal. Makita has a gigantic line of tools and I don't just use mine in the woodshop. I still drag them around from time to time and use the to make some side money.


----------



## diverlloyd

Makita was the first.

Mike have you thought about rebuilding your battery packs?


----------



## CFrye

Here I am trying to study EKG rhythm strips. Measuring these tiny little bumps that I'm having trouble even seeing where one starts and the next begins. I check my answers and in the back of the book-they have enlargements (to demonstrate just how far off I am). Well Duh! Let me use that big image!









Rant over. Back to studying. Y'all appreciate your nurses. They do more than you know.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Makita was the first.
> 
> Mike have you thought about rebuilding your battery packs?
> 
> - diverlloyd


It's not the batteries at this point. The gear train in my drill has a hitch and the motors in both tools have lost a step over the years. I've bought 4 new batteries over the last 3 years in an effort to prolong the life of the tools. They're just at that point where it's a losing battle.


----------



## CFrye

Yeah, I'm supposed to be studying (and I have been). 
I just watched a video where the guy was using a cordless Brad nailer. Then I found a video comparison of different brands. 
I'm hitting the hay. G'nite Gracie.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy we've loved on our nurses every chance we get! When Julie was in CICU several years ago we went back and gave them Panera gift cards and flowers since the dayish she was there it looked like they were all trying to eat decently healthy. Ya'll keep healthcare running!

working on my first cup of coffee - better get running - going to be a very busy week!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well that sucks Mike.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in this morning…..combined the Morning Nap with the Night Naps….

Rather nasty outside….going to get a might worse….WAS 40 degrees outside, and FOGGY….waiting on the Snow/Rain Mix to arrive…yuck! Anything below 50 degrees should be BANNED! Wonder which Candidate would promise that…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

"Celebrating" yet another Veterans day…. at work :^p
I honestly don't think I've had the day off since school.
We certainly didn't get it off when I was AD.

Don…

I have the DeWalt and love them. Prices on the brushless tools have really come down. Still expensive, but solid quality tools.

At work we use the Makita, and they too are really high quality tools. Makitas charge faster as they have fans in the chargers that circulate air in the batteries. Managing LI batteries is largely an exercise in heat transfer.

I limited my choice to these two and chose the DeWalt because the drill and driver felt better in my hand.

If I was tight on funds and starting fresh, I'd consider the Harbor Freight. Their Hercules line are basically DeWalt copies and the reviews on Youtube speak favorably of them.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the first-person expiriences with DeWalt and Makita, Matt. I watched a few YouTube videos this weekend where the host put different brands of battery-operated tools against each other to test for speed and power. One of them I watched showed Milwaukee as the clear winner. I'm leaning toward Makita and DeWalt as of now, but nothing final yet.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Well that sucks Mike.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yes and no DL.

My old Porter Cable stuff has treated me well. It's just gotten old. Mechanical stuff wears out and sometimes it's not worth trying to rebuild it. IF… I could find brushes for the motors, and they're probably not serviceable anyway, I wouldn't waste the time to rebuild them. The gear train isn't worth attempting to track down because it's probably more than a new tool.

The old NIMH/NICd batteries are heavy and take an hour to charge and don't have the run time of the Lithiums.

I like that both Makita and Milwaukee are looking and building more solution driven combos now and they are building tools on one battery platform instead of complete lines of tools on different battery platforms. That makes more sense to me. Until the battery technology changes significantly enough to warrant a battery platform change, why redesign the wheel?

Makita, being a Japanese company, understands this and is building tools that allow ganging of batteries to deliver more power instead of just building bigger batteries. Take 2 18v batteries, slap them into a tool and BANG 36 volts. They have a whole line of outdoor power equipment now that utilizes this mindset. It's a neat time to look at tools. It's just gonna cost some money. Buy once Cry once is my thought.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW….

20 volt MAX is a marketing term to distinguish the new DeWalt LI battery tools from the older 18 volt line. I read that they have so many contractors heavily invested in the older line that they did not discontinue it.

20 volt max batteries will read 20 v right off the charger, but drop to 18 volt the minute you plug them into the tool and they have the exact same number of LI cells in them as everyone else's 18 v LI batteries.

I've got nothing against any of the other brands. My old NiCa drill was a Porter Cable and it served me very well.

And I've got plenty of Milwaukee red in my shop as well….. just not cordless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dewalt is now selling an adapter so that you can use the 20v batteries with the old 18v tools. My dad talked about getting them, but has decided it's not worth it to spend more money on the old tools. I would like to have a dewalt impact driver.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike it's like anything else electronic, the tech will get better and the price will go down. I'm still using the craftsman 12 volt lithium ion tools. I don't use them for heavy labor. One of the batteries lasts for about 100 3" deck screws. Anything continuous and I grab the old plug in drill. Hard to beat plug in the wall power if you don't mind the cord.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I can't argue with the unlimited run time on plugged in tools, DL. In an environment where you are the only one doing the work it's great.

On a job site, guys are arguing over outlets and whose extension cord belongs to whom. Or, that's how it used to be. I hear now it's more like where can I plug in my charger.

Dewalt/ Stanley/ Black and Decker is under some heat for their 60V flex batteries. I've seen reports where the battery has cooked the 18 and 20V systems because the technology is flakey. To be honest, I've never been a fan of Dewalt. It's a feel thing. I've never liked how they feel in my hand. Even the new stuff has a "meh" feeling to me. I find that kind of funny because the Porter Cable stuff felt/feels really nice in the hand. Same parent company, different R&D divisions I suppose.

That's the beauty of competition right? Everyone has their own preferences and can vote with their hard earned dollars.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok tractor guys what's this worth? Very nice condition.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many hours Monte? An L3830 with low hours could be $18,000 or more, but in general I'd say 14,000 to 16,000. The 3830 is what they call a Grand L. They are nicer and heavier than the regular L model. I have an L4200 which is also a Grand L, but with a few more horses. Looks like it's in nice shape. Is it a GST or HST?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little info for you Monte.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/8/5/1852-kubota-l3830.html


----------



## mojapitt

1400 hours. It's very clean.


----------



## bandit571

Went from a freezing mist…to a real fine snow ….has the ground white, already…









YUCK!

Flakes are getting bigger, too…


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike I haven't been on a job site since I retired 8 years ago. But even then as long as my welder was plugged in I had a splitter to run 120v unless it was the small 120v welder but they didn't let me play with that one. I burned to many big unstoppable welders up. After the fourth powercon and fifth miller Phoenix the company finally bought a Miller that I didn't fry but I was out of town most of the year. They say 400 amps and the should be able to run it. I was hard on equipment.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yea for me!!!
I now have internet service at my "Winter Home"....
Cost a few dollars, but well worth it.
I've yet to try the cell service yet…
But that should work also….
We'll see!!!

Sorry for the snow folks….
Sitting here enjoying 80 degrees and sunshine!!!

Getting pretty well settled in.
Waiting on a water delivery….
Gotta do some cleaning….
That and I need to test cell service, with a call to my sis….

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess we got about 2" of snow on the grass.


----------



## DonBroussard

It was 75F today. In less than 24 hours, we will be in the 20's. Even though it's fall by the calendar, this counts as one of our 7-10 days of winter to me.


----------



## CFrye

Got out of class early (yes, we're that good) and ran over to Wally World to get an apple, pepperoni and Gouda cheese for supper. Also picked up a frost cover for the windshield. I do not want to be driving around Tulsa after dark or scrape frost in the morning. I hope nothing freezes at home while I'm gone. Did not prepare for this cold spell at all. Giving Randy some serious procrastination competition. 
Home work is calling…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Veteran's Day to everyone, especially our Veterans! If you value your freedom, thank a Veteran.

Won't get to thank Dad in person this year, but here he is in one my treasured photos:

(Division 3, United States Navy heavy cruiser, USS Chicago CA 29, Pearl Harbor, Summer 1941)


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 1/2'' on the ground and still coming down, I blame Randy for disrupting the universe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sanded the box down and restained it, looks a bit better, I'll be spraying clear coat tomorrow…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Just turned to a snow mix here. Will have to put the baby in it tomorrow if there is a accumulation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Enjoy the warm Randy. Think your old home is about to get real winter.

We had about 2" of snow this go round. Was all sunshine and up to 30° earlier today but down to 22° now and headed for near zero overnight. Should warm up in the 50's daytime and 30's at night for the next several days.

Back on the road tomorrow. Headed back to SD again to help more with fall chores and also a funeral later this week. Will try to keep up with you all when I have time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, what are you going to do with the tractor?

Went and looked at a Norwood HD36 today, the guy guessed it had 100hrs, it looked more like 20 to me, everything looked new except for a bit of dust on the muffler. I'm thinking it would be a good investment especially with all the extras including a blade sharpener.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got 1.3 inches of snow officially for St. Louis today, which breaks a record from 1911. Totally destroyed traffic around the area.


----------



## DIYaholic

Using a Weboost cell signal booster….
I gotz the interwebs, via my T-Mobile Coolpac Mobile Hotspot.

Cell service via AT&T is a No-Go!!!
I will need to play with antenna locations….
To see if I can get an AT&T cell signal.
Apparently Verizon is king around here!!!

However, have no fear….
I can still MAKE phone calls….
Using my T-Mobile Coolpac Mobile Hotspot, via Wi-Fi Calling!!!

Marty, blame me all you want!!!
The Arctic Cold Blast is affecting me here also.
It is only supposed to get to a high of….
74 tomorrow, with a low of 50!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Randy, sounds like you're getting all settled in down where the weather should be warmer. It's raining here like cats and dogs which I'll take any day over snow, it was 50 at the bus stop so certainly colder than I like but given how much colder it is for so many others, I can't complain. It's going to be colder yet tomorrow but back in the upper 50's by Friday. I think I'll have a few indoor projects for the next few days while I ponder on the sawmill acquisition.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho Nubbers,

After a lack luster start to the season, my purple peeps are on a 3 game winning streak, with a come from behind win last night. Two more wins and we're in the playoffs. And from there anything can happen.

My youngest daughter wanted to come watch the game (and get supervised driving time as she has her permit). I left her with money to run across the street to Dunkin Donuts while she waited for the game to start. After the game I asked her if she walked or drove to DDs, and she laughed and said she drove. Hard for me to get mad when I knew that that's exactly the kind of thing I would have done when I was 15. I told her to "give me my change and don't do it again". Next time, the keys stay with me.

Temps are supposed to drop from high 30s to high teens today.

I'm obsessing over whether to buy a new handgun (while Mrs. Mainiac is away ;^) A CZ 75 B is calling my name….. it keeps saying "come play with me"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a nice handgun. Buds described it as possibly the perfect handgun. Gotta get it. 9mm or .40?


----------



## DIYaholic

My travel/relocation is officially over….
Ready or not, I report for duty to my new store today.
Although, I already stopped in and introduced myself.
That and did some shopping for supplies.

Gonna have to learn the store layout….
Along with what items are offered.
As product lines are different….
And I'm working in the Electric Department and not the Garden Department.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I'd be interested in putting that money into a sawmill if I were you. I know you were working on the plans for one, I was a while ago but I'm looking for mill ready to run now. I can't tell but that thing looks small, when I'm shooting anything smaller than a 1911 it feels like I'm getting the end of the barrel too close to my fingers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I looked at it, it looked like a full size handgun. I believe the barrel was over 4 1/2". Must be a double stack magazine to hold 16 rounds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty could you give the box deminsions please? I m going to be in the shop later today.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Sorry for the delay, I forgot to measure it when I got back out to the shop, then I completely forgot about it. $#!+ happens when you git old…..

5.125×5.125 inch wide, 3 inch tall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ is yer address still 419???


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. what you learn in the electric department may help you get the new rig all wired up

Yeti… Mill is well under way. The carriage, wheel mounts, blade guides and blade tensioning assy is better than half done, I just haven't had time to post pics. The mill is more about time, as I have most of my materials. I think the most expensive purchase remaining is $115 for a box of 5 blades from Woodmizer. Once the carriage is done, I can't really finish the mill until I poor a concrete slab next to the barn… so that's going to be next spring.

I used to do a fair bit of hobby gun smithing and am looking for a project gun. These CZs are great candidates for trigger jobs and there's an outfit called Cajun Gun Works that sells customized replacement parts.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah Marty I sent a pm with it also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I hope to have the last coat on by tonight and in the mail by Thursday. I'll let ya know…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! Just thought I'd check in.

@Matt that's great about your purple peeps!

@Randy glad you are settling in ok 

@Candy hope you are learning a lot and get to go home soon! CE can be a pain in that respect!

Sounds like the box is progressing along! I wish I could have put my hand up but my spare time is going to work unfortunately  Wife is sick with some upper respiratory junk - taking her to the little clinic this afternoon for diagnosis and drugs. she's supposed to be going to MI this weekend but I'm not sure she'll feel well enough to do so. Time will tell!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Beka…. hope everyone in the household is back in good health soon.

Meeeechigan…. I thought you were all died in the wool Buckeyes.


----------



## mudflap4869

A warm 74 on Sunday up until after 10 PM. A coat of ice on everything Monday morning. A nut busting 12 degrees this morning then a balmy 29 this afternoon. Don't ya just love how the weather can change so quickly? To darned cold to work outside. Got the sniffles and can't shake them. Now I am running low on tissue. Gotta find sumpin to do to keep the boredom away.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmmmm….Can I just hibernate til spring returns….about 3" of the white crap last night….sunshine melting it down a bit….then it will all freeze over until the weekend. ALL the schools are closed today, for some odd reason…

Have found a handle for the Cabinet, I hope.. clearing a spot on the corner table, to place the cabinet on…hope it fits….


----------



## ssnvet

> Uuummmmmm…. ALL the schools are closed today, for some odd reason…
> - bandit571


The town I work in called school today as well, only, we didn't any snow. As is ZERO. Roads were dry on the way in and looking out the window, they're dry now. I guess the union shop wasn't satisfied with their 4 day weekend.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm good for anytime Marty. The shop is 20f ofday but I still may go out and change out planer blades. For some reason the planer doesn't like old hard maple.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The shop is 20f ofday but I still may go out and change out planer blades.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Now I feel guilty about my 68* shop… NOT…..


----------



## bandit571

Hardware choices…for the cabinet?









Found a handle…









Trying to figure out these latches….might use the one on the right?
While clearing out the new home for the cabinet..









Came upon a $3 thingy…









Some sort of drill bit sharpener….may try to figure it out….someday…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…need a large coffee mug…
1/2 a mug of Rum…add HOT water…brown sugar…and butter….stir well….repeat as needful…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho hump day…

Heading to Bean Town tonight to pick up Mrs. Mainiac at the airport. I'll be very glad to have her home.

Spring tuition bill was in the mailbox yesterday….. all secret ambitions for a new handgun are shelved for now.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt we are buckeyes, but MI is where the Stampin' up demonstrator event is being held this weekend. OSU plays um….Rutgers?? this weekend so it should be safe.

No concrete diagnosis from the nurse practitioner - seems to think it's allergies even though the SO has never had allergies before like this - but she's not got an infection (no fever, etc) so she's got everything from flonase to steroids prescribed to her for the next week and some.

Can't wait for a few days off…but I'm sure I'll end up working even then.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Boxes will be packed up this evening and passed off to AJ tomorrow…..


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Marty. Kinda lik a big redhead and a little blonde now!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*UPDATED BOX SCHEDULE:*

Mark (finished)
Marty (finished)
AJ
Bandit
Bill
Mike
Gene
Candy
Stumpy

If you need to be later on the list, say so. Remember, each name gets up to a week (including shipping time), so if you're busy now you can try to go later in the list, which may be a month or so down the road. Let me know…

If anybody needs financial assistance for the shipping (this may get heavy and priority mail can get pricey), PM me. I'll be glad to help out.

*BOX MAKING GUIDELINES:*

1- Try to make your box fit well with those inside it. We don't want to just send him a bunch of boxes, we want them to all come together as one singular nesting project.

2- That doesn't mean your box should look like the others. Variation in style is a good idea so the project represents each of us.

3- The outer shape of your box doesn't have to be strictly square. But if you do plan another shape, check with the person making the next box (that will go over yours) because your outer shape may affect their inner shape if a good fit is to be maintained.

4- When I say "good fit" I don't mean a perfect one. We just don't want a lot of extra space inside. And we don't want the overall stack of boxes to get too large.

5- Keep in mind that each box has to be easy to remove from the nest. We don't want him having to turn the whole nest upside-down to dump the boxes out. If lifting on the top of your box would cause the lid to come off, leaving the box itself (and those inside it) stuck inside the outer box in the nest, that's a problem. So try to think of a way to lift it out comfortably other than leaving a large gap around the outside of the box. Perhaps a top latch, or carved finger holds on the edges, or something. Be creative.

6- In order to reduce the overall size and weight of the nest, try to make the outer dimensions of your box no greater than 1-inch more than the outer dimensions of the box that's inside it. Thinner materials will be a must.

7- Since we have a lot of participants, try to get your design ideas in mind now so you can make your box quickly after you get the other ones that will go inside it. Because we want a good fit, it wouldn't be a good idea to make a full schedule out and have everyone start now based on planned sizes. There are too any variables and we may end up with things not fitting properly. However, if you are the next in line you may be able to talk to the person making the box that will go directly inside yours about his dimensions. That will limit the variables to just two people and make it safer to get a head start.

8- Let's try for a week or less (including shipping time) for each box. Priority mail or faster is a must, not just for safe handling, but for time. With all these folks, it's going to take a couple months to do this as it is. GET A TRACKING NUMBER and email it to the person you're sending it to! And pack well, there's a lot of work at stake! Put some wax paper between each box to make sure finishes don't stick.

9- Sign your box so Charles knows you made it.

10- Take four of five photos during the build showing how you made it. Don't wait until it's finished to take photos! Email those to me ([email protected]) as soon as your box is finished. You should also post a photo of the finished box on this tread so we can all see how this is progressing and maintain enthusiasm over the next couple months. I know it'll be tough to keep this a surprise if we do that, but I am sure Charles is going to find out somehow anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Different type of box is done….









What I see from my computer chair….









Handle is copper..simple thumb-catch…flick it to open…









And select a movie….


----------



## rhybeka

nice job, Bandit! I think I'm overdue for a hobbit visit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Patiently waiting for a few boxes to come to me. I wonder how big mine will have to be. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be a surprise.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

Made the airport run without incident… happy to have the Mrs. home again.

Temps are down into teens… Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ you have mail…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Posted this one in the projects today. Most of the effort was on the wife's part.


----------



## ssnvet

Worcester Mass. is about 1.5 hours south of me…. they lost a fire chief in a house fire yesterday, who went back up to the 3rd floor to save two of his men.

I get all choked up just reading about what he did

When you have to throw a guy out a third floor window to save his life, you know it had to be really bad. It must take a very experienced veteran fire fighter to know that it was now or never. It hurts to see our society lose the very best of men.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Patiently waiting for a few boxes to come to me. I wonder how big mine will have to be. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be a surprise.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


This is a big worry for me. We have to keep this from growing too big. I am sure Charles doesn't want a blanket chest full of boxes to store. But if we stick to 1-inch of growth per box we should be fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Worcester has lost way more than their share of guys. One is too many, but they have lost quite a few. I remember watching about what they now call the "Worcester 6". Six guys lost in one fire. That was 20 years ago.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill saw on the news this morning our CBJ's are playing your Blues tonight.

@Matt your wife did a spectacular job!

going to be a busy day…owning up to a mistake I made that has a decent impact - will slow a project down since I have to send files back out for retranslation. then I have people trying to pull me back into a project I handed off to the correct team to handle it and both parties are trying to pull me back in. herding cats or wrangling dragons I don't know.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers… and ….. HAPPY FRIDAY !!!










Our rock star sales rep. is bringing in a new customer for a plant tour and vendor qualification today. Time to put my tap shoes on and do the razzle-dazzle. You know what they say. If you can't dazzle them with brilliance you have to baffle them with B.S.


----------



## ssnvet

How about that Myles Garrett? Suspended for life would be appropriate in my mind…. got's to get the message out. Self control is not optional.


----------



## diverlloyd

Him and the qb should be fired and not rehireable. The qb tried to pull garrets helmet off while on the ground. Should be zero tolerance for both. But we all know how prosports are they will give some bs line and it will be all okay.


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone have luck with red cedar? I'm having chip out issues with ever tool that touches it.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress on the mill…


----------



## CFrye

AJ, the only thing I've done with cedar was turning it at Arlin's. Super sharp Tools and super light cuts.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt that is looking very not homemade. Very professional and nice.

Candy everything is sharp even have a bandaid on to prove to.


----------



## rhybeka

sorry AJ, I got nuthin on cedar.

the only thing I accomplished fully today was replacing the cap on my truck's windshield wiper fluid reservoir. I also located some misplaced items so it was a win overall.

Jack has been going downhill a bit more rapidly than we expected. He's not able to get comfortable these past few days and he paces more often (when he's awake) trying to figure out how to get himself back into bed comfortably.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Sawmill part are looking good Matt. Is that the tracking mechanism?
That's a bummer about Jack Beka.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 to what Candy said re: cedar cuts. Sharp sharp sharp and pay real close attention to grain orientation relative to the cut. The stuff has brittle grain and grain bonding is weak. Consider three ways to address that prior to cutting. One can either soften the brittle part or help the bonding. Scoring is an option, too.

Softening the brittle part risks softening the summer growth rings too. A cutline soak in mineral oil can be helpful. Steaming or heat will likely break the bonds that hold the grain together.

Stiffening the summer growth rings involves applying a seal coat that hardens. This won't affect the hardness of the brittle rings so much because they won't soak up the finish as much.

Pre-scoring the perimeters of the cut is a tried and true method of preventing tear-out and chipping. Zero clearance and tape are ineffective by comparison. Awkward to reach exits are not friendly.

Still another option is to plane the surfaces after the cut. This requires allowing extra thickness and is not practical in my book. Makes it difficult to maintain reference points and surfaces and introduces "creep" to your dimensions. Unless you are using story sticks….

Good luck!

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill appears we won in OT. I have no idea if we are any good or not - but I did catch that we have a new goalie - hopefully he's decent. and yeah. It's been hard seeing him worsen. we'll have to make the call here soon. 

I'm home alone again so I'm trying to get the house perked up a bit - doing up all the laundry and sweeping/dusting/picking up that we've been too tired/sick/absent to do lately. I was hoping for some shop time to dig out my walnut desk slab but looks like it will be waiting a bit longer. I could use the cardio though! XD


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan it's done and I had to make some filler. It's just as bad as sapele. I scored every cut line and still got some chipping on the dovetails. It doesn't look bad but it's below my standards, maybe once it's final sanded and finished it will be better.

I received the boxes about 10 minutes ago. So I have the lids and bottoms glued up and now debating on the joinery.


----------



## bandit571

Friday afternoon, while at the Walmart in Huber Heights, OH…..wasn't feeling good, tried out the BP chair..214/107 ( 1st test, 2nd test was even higher) wound up over in Beavercreek, OH's Soin Hospital…by way of the EMS squad….

Just got home a little while ago…not sure what happened…still feel like crap….may take a few days to rest up…


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, glad you got home. Those are scary numbers man. A few days rest sounds like a good start. Hang in there.


----------



## mojapitt

From Charles Facebook

Just a short note to let you know that Charles is back in the hospital. He was off the antibiotics for a few days and looks like the infection has surfaced again. I don't know many other details at this point.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn. Thanks for the update Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: My view out the window ( 4th floor Cardio) was of a Sam's Club, a Walmart, and the Beavercreek Mall….

Not sure about building a box, just now….not up to doing stairs, yet.

Calling my cardio Doctor in the morning…and see what he says….


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry charles get better.

Just woke up from a migraine pill slumber. Still have the migraine went to brush my teeth and bam toothpaste in the eye. The 2 hours I have been awake today have started off good.


----------



## DonBroussard

Get well, Bandit, Charles and Stumpy.

I cleaned and partially restored an old 1/2 HP Black and Decker bench grinder today. Good news: I only had one flat washer left over. Job declared finished.


----------



## bandit571

Guess I am off the list of box-makers….unsure about what the Cardio Doctor will find out, and what he wants to do with it. might be Wednesday before that happens….don't feel like starting a Project if I can't finish it…


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…

Hope everyone (Jack included) feels better…

Purple Peeps skated the Green Meanies to a 1-1 draw…. right up until the last minute of the game, when they popped on in for the win. :^(

Meeting with the boss this morning to discuss upgrading our abysmal quality program. Production manager is living on a house boat on river in Egypt (De Nile) and usually just makes excuses for his people. Trying to be constructive and focus on training and improvement, as slapping wrists never really achieves much.


----------



## CFrye

Charles and Bandit, y'all heal up!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found out this morning that one of our trucks was taken for service and left outside for a day in freezing cold temps. It's not gonna be good. I think a lot of stuff is broken, possibly the pump. This may cost $30,000 or more. Also it seems our people are responsible and not the service center.


----------



## ssnvet

> Found out this morning that one of our trucks was taken for service and left outside for a day in freezing cold temps.
> - firefighterontheside


Yawzah… that's not good.

I'm glad I got my cheepo electric pressure washer stowed in the basement last week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Charles, Stumpy, Bandit & Jack….
Y'all get yourselves better!!!

Bill,
Freezing temps & water are not a good mix….
Had plenty of frozen lines, when I was the Maintenance Tech at the car wash!!!

We have a cold snap coming through here, the next few days.
Our highs will only be in the low 60's….
& it's gonna drop all the way down to 40….
Hope I don't get hypothermia!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The damage to the pump is impressive. It's amazing the power of ice. The cast iron pump housing is burst out the top. It will need a whole new pump, plus lots of valves and other plumbing. 4 to 6 weeks to get a new pump and then time to install.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Bill. Humans keep underestimating the power of Mother Nature. She laughs at us a lot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Found out this morning that one of our trucks was taken for service and left outside for a day in freezing cold temps. It's not gonna be good. I think a lot of stuff is broken, possibly the pump. This may cost $30,000 or more.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OUCH… I blame Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

After serious deliberation, I've come to the conclusion that I need to downsize my shop. I have been buying tools for many years because I didn't have one, now I'm asking myself why. Here is a short list of items to move, raise yer hand if you see anything you're interested in…..

Delta lathe
steel lathe tools
carbide lathe tools
profile lathe tools
Delta/Rockwell lathe copier
router crafter
Delta/Rockwell shaper with several knives
Excalibur sliding table
Delta morticer
Delta dust collector
Omni fence
Delta 16'' scroll saw


----------



## bandit571

Maybe going in for a recheck….home BP unit just gave a reading…235/125…..something ain't right…


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, if ya need a second opinion, I say ya need ta go in fer a recheck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come on over here and git ya a big dose of my cure-all…..


----------



## mojapitt

> After serious deliberation, I ve come to the conclusion that I need to downsize my shop. I have been buying tools for many years because I didn t have one, now I m asking myself why. Here is a short list of items to move, raise yer hand if you see anything you re interested in…..
> 
> Delta lathe
> steel lathe tools
> carbide lathe tools
> profile lathe tools
> Delta/Rockwell lathe copier
> router crafter
> Delta/Rockwell shaper with several knives
> Excalibur sliding table
> Delta morticer
> Delta dust collector
> Omni fence
> Delta 16 scroll saw
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Do you deliver if I throw in some bourbon?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> After serious deliberation, I ve come to the conclusion that I need to downsize my shop. I have been buying tools for many years because I didn t have one, now I m asking myself why. Here is a short list of items to move, raise yer hand if you see anything you re interested in…..
> 
> Delta lathe
> steel lathe tools
> carbide lathe tools
> profile lathe tools
> Delta/Rockwell lathe copier
> router crafter
> Delta/Rockwell shaper with several knives
> Excalibur sliding table
> Delta morticer
> Delta dust collector
> Omni fence
> Delta 16 scroll saw
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Do you deliver if I throw in some bourbon?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Git my room ready, I'm loading the truck now…..


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, if you are having any symptoms with that BP, GO!
Marty, I'd be interested in the carbide lathe tools. Whatcha got?


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from IL about an hour ago and, saw Bandit's and, Monte''s posts. Wishing Steve and Charles the very best. You guys take care of yourselves now, ya hear?
Wife and I have a few things to take care of tomorrow…grocery shopping and pick the dog up at the kennel so, Wednesday we can unload and sticker the load of walnut, cherry and maple we picked up from her brother, Dave. Don't know how many bf we got but, the boards are all 6' long and, we stacked them solid between the wheel wells and as high as the bed rails. The walnut is pretty wet, yet. Measured the MC @ 16% the day we loaded it. The other stuff was dry. I'm guessing one Arizona summer in a steel shed should do the trick for the walnut. It's all 5/4. He had some 8/4 slabs but, I left them there. I
Dave was ecstatic with the mesquite, palo verde and red pistachio we brought him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, it sounds like your shop is too small for your tools. The answer is a larger shop.


----------



## CFrye

Got 2 pieces of tin on the roof of the shed this morning. Had to get down for something. Went back up and tweaked my ankle again (the first time was Saturday while putting the roofing felt on). I think someone increased the roof pitch between then and today. I just could not make myself climb off that ladder onto the roof. Big time wimped out. Texted the neighbor that built our shop and the house ramp He replied they'll try to be here Wednesday.


----------



## rhybeka

I may be interested in the lathe if I can squeeze money from a rock - if you can sell it as a bundle you should  That or you should build a bigger shop XD I need to meander your direction at some point anyway - my friend that lives over there just bought a farm and got some new horses. 

@Candy take care of that ankle!

@Bandit get yourself to the doc/hospital

@Matt good luck! If they're willing to pay I may be willing to consult on the training part XD or if you need any insight, just hit me up! Needs analysis's are usually helpful to start that process rolling.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I d be interested in the carbide lathe tools. Whatcha got?
> 
> - CFrye


All of the lathe stuff might be sold, I'll let ya know…..


----------



## ssnvet

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, why sell all the stuff off, collecting is at least half the fun isn't it? Fingers crossed, I'm hoping the HOA will approve a 16'x20' shed variation instead of the standard max of 14'x16' which would make getting all the crap out of the garage more better. My wife told me, even though I'm not planning on running power, that when a 16'x20' is complete and empty, I'll likely want that as my shop instead vs. the 12'x20' space I have in part of the garage, she might be right.

Bill, how is it the taxpayers' responsibility to fix a broken fire truck when under the care of the service center?
BTW, another reason why cold is bad!


----------



## controlfreak

Yeti,

Never underestimate the power of a HOA committee, they live to make themselves relevant. I hope it goes well for you but if not just stage it to where you can add on to it when noone is looking. They'll never know how that four feet got there. I am struggling between adding onto my shed in a couple of directions or just starting over with new. I have pushed this woodworking hobby about a far as I can this year so I have settled on trying to maximize the 10' x 16' i have for now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hoa, never understood why I would let someone tell me what I can do on my own property. I already have the town,county,state and federal government to do that. My old coworker had a hoa that told him he had to take down his nice pvc fence he had installed and put up a wood privacy fence instead. He asked why since all the fences in the neighbourhood that are wood have had no maintenance ever done and all look like crap and are on the verge of falling down. But his nice white fence will looks better then all the other fences and has added more value to his house and in turn all surrounding houses. He still has his fence and the others still look like crap fences bringing the property value down.


----------



## rhybeka

> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No but I wish it was. Went and picked up a friend from a collision center at 10am. She had an accident this morning - lady pulled out from nowhere behind a panel truck - no insurance no drivers license. By the time I picked her up, she needed to get cat food/litter before she could go home, and we also ended up going to urgent care for her knee. turned out she had a hematoma that would get worse before getting better. Ran her to work to get her laptop and then ran her home. I ran myself home as going back to work would have been stupid to fight all that traffic and remember that the wife isn't home until at minimum 5:30….and I'm starting on a nasty headache.


----------



## bandit571

Back home. cause has been narrowed down….have been using the same BP Med..for almost 5 years…so, they updated things, with 2 new meds….137/70…..was a LONG night.

Cardio Doctor visit tomorrow….then go pick up a saw, and drop two others off….no shop time for now…


----------



## ssnvet

I just learned that Harbor Freight is opening a store in Portsmouth, NH. That's only about 20 miles from me.

I predict the smell of funky china rubber will soon permeate the air.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt the closest HF to me is small,stinks and one guy there is a power tripping ass. Now Louisville has a training store and it's amazing, clean and doesn't smell to bad. It's a joy to go to. Last time I was there a employee met me at the door asked what I was looking for and took me straight to the clamps. Even pulled some new ones out of the back for me.

Box is kind of done don't know if I like it how it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure, but our folks may have parked the truck in the lot of the service center without their knowledge while they were closed for a holiday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I just learned that Harbor Freight is opening a store in Portsmouth, NH. That s only about 20 miles from me.
> 
> I predict the smell of funky china rubber will soon permeate the air.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Can't beat that smell!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm back from my four days in the woods. The hunt was successful and I will be filling my freezer with more back straps, loin, ground meat and snack sticks. My wife told me to get another as she wants snack sausage from the Oberle butcher shop in her home town of Ste. Genevieve MO.

I harvested a doe and, boy HOWDY was she big. 185-200 lbs on the hoof. Gonna make a lot of snack sticks.

I'm heading back out again on Friday morning after putting my boy on the bus. I'm looking to harvest a buck, but come Sunday, I'll knock a doe down if I get the chance. I want some of that sausage too.

Disappointed to hear Charles is back in the hospital. It's nowhere for a healthy person to be let alone a sick fellow.

Get better and get out of there Charles!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I need to meander your direction at some point anyway - my friend that lives over there just bought a farm and got some new horses.
> 
> - rhybeka


Bring yer truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, still waiting to hear back from my son's buddy on if he's taking the lathe stuff…..


----------



## CFrye

Good news, Bandit. 
Congrats, Mike!


> Candy, still waiting to hear back from my son s buddy on if he s taking the lathe stuff…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


OK, just let me know. 
Roof went on the shed today! Yay!! 
*AND* we have power! WooHoo! Progress!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I'm not sure, but our folks may have parked the truck in the lot of the service center without their knowledge while they were closed for a holiday.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Is there no standard operating procedure for prepping a truck to be taken into service? I really hope it wasn't a trained firefighter that allowed this to happen. If I were on the city council or whatever budget oversight committee that will be spending the taxpayers' money to fix this, I'd want to a good hard look at the pre-service checklist and who performed it prior to dropping the truck off to decide if someone's employment was to continue. $30K for failing to do an at most 10 minute check seems extremely avoidable.


----------



## Gene01

Great news Bandit! 
Sounds like a successful hunt, Mike. Good luck on the buck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hoa, never understood why I would let someone tell me what I can do on my own property. I already have the town,county,state and federal government to do that. My old coworker had a hoa that told him he had to take down his nice pvc fence he had installed and put up a wood privacy fence instead. He asked why since all the fences in the neighbourhood that are wood have had no maintenance ever done and all look like crap and are on the verge of falling down. But his nice white fence will looks better then all the other fences and has added more value to his house and in turn all surrounding houses. He still has his fence and the others still look like crap fences bringing the property value down.
> 
> - diverlloyd


They have their place, I've lived under (now) and outside of an HOA community and for now, I prefer it. In our last neighborhood houses ranged from 1200sqft to 2500sqft depending on not only the house, but whether or not it had a finished basement and selling prices ranged from $8K to $240K. I did not care for that at all, the low prices where from houses allowed to degrade to a level where no HOA would tolerate. Where we live now, houses range from 2600sqft to 3800sqft and selling prices range from $245K to $350K which is a far better range, largely due to not only the kind of people who live here but already knowing that not taking care of your property will have consequences.


----------



## Gene01

Just go an LJ PM from a Ted wannabe. Looks like not even PMs are safe. Is there a way to report them like we can for forum spam?


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I got the same, didn't see anywhere to report it and I sure as heck don't want to forward it to Cricket, she'll have enough alerts already as is. I'm fortunate in that I've only gotten a few over the years and just delete them when they show up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti in my are the medium priced housing ($100k-300k)subdivisions that a have hoa the value is decreasing. Mine without hoa has increased 25k over the last two years putting its value back to a bit more then right before the houseing market crashed. My brother in laws previous house was in the high range for our area with hoa value stayed the same over 10 years he sold at the height of the market. His new house he bought at the very peak of the market and without hoa it has increased in value by 100k. Also the roads in the hoa neighborhood were always in need of repair but had a nice sign and the new neighborhood is taken care of by the city and everything is maintained. I see no reason in a hoa and having to pay a fee to have someone say there is consequences. That is what we pay taxes for and have a building commission. I'm not seeing a hoa being able to do anything for a neighborhood for what the fees are. Like my father in laws hoa is 20 a month for a 300k to 500k neighborhood with it 50 houses. So the max is 1000 a month for the hoa. The landscape bill is about that a month. When the road ways in there needed repaired they told the homeowners that the repairs were in front of that they had to pay for it, even though it's in the hoa contract that it's the hoa responsibility. I haven't seen any good come from a hoa, really when your in a medium to high plus price range the owners are going to keep up with maintenance and not bring the values down.


----------



## controlfreak

I did have to laugh. On Craigslist while searching for tools I spotted someone selling a horrible windowless box of a shed because the HOA rejected it. You could see it was metal skinned and already had lots of dents. Looking closer it was in the front yard next to but touching the house on a corner lot. Some people need guidance.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry but if it's on my property it should be my choice. Maybe the metal shed was all they could afford at the time and needed a space to store something. I would rather see a crappy shed then all the stuff that was in the shed spread out in the open.

The box is done and super plain so who is next? I believe bandit was waiting on his doc app today to find out ibis spot on the list.


----------



## CFrye

> Just go an LJ PM from a Ted wannabe. Looks like not even PMs are safe. Is there a way to report them like we can for forum spam?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I got email notification of the PM. Cricket had already cleaned house by the time I got here to check it. 
Thanks Cricket!!ff

Beautiful curl on that box top, AJ!


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is out of the box loop. 1st week o December will be a Heart Cath, and they will have to come up through the groin….Jan. 1st before any shop time…don't want to pop that plug..

Drove from the Doctor's office down the pick up a sharpened saw…place was closed until Friday @ 2pm…


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy it was a nice surprise when cut up the stump. It's magnolia I think, I don't thinks it's pink enough for the dogwood. But I will be making a couple boxes out of the dogwood also. The magnolia came from my brother inlaws old house, the dogwood came from my yard after it was hit by lightning. They have been sitting in the shop for 5 years and 15 years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

By the time I tugged on Cricket's ear, she had already stepped on the bug… Damn she's good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, the lathe, all the tools, duplicator, router crafter, and the dust collector has left the building…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket is amazing on many levels.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> The box is done and super plain so who is next?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Bill is next if Bandit is out.

*UPDATED BOX SCHEDULE:*

Mark (finished)
Marty (finished)
AJ (finished)
Bill
Mike
Gene
Candy
Stumpy

If you need to be later on the list, say so. Remember, each name gets up to a week (including shipping time), so if you're busy now you can try to go later in the list, which may be a month or so down the road. Let me know…
If anybody needs financial assistance for the shipping (this may get heavy and priority mail can get pricey), PM me. I'll be glad to help out.

*BOX MAKING GUIDELINES:*

1- Try to make your box fit well with those inside it. We don't want to just send him a bunch of boxes, we want them to all come together as one singular nesting project.

2- That doesn't mean your box should look like the others. Variation in style is a good idea so the project represents each of us.

3- The outer shape of your box doesn't have to be strictly square. But if you do plan another shape, check with the person making the next box (that will go over yours) because your outer shape may affect their inner shape if a good fit is to be maintained.

4- When I say "good fit" I don't mean a perfect one. We just don't want a lot of extra space inside. And we don't want the overall stack of boxes to get too large.

5- Keep in mind that each box has to be easy to remove from the nest. We don't want him having to turn the whole nest upside-down to dump the boxes out. If lifting on the top of your box would cause the lid to come off, leaving the box itself (and those inside it) stuck inside the outer box in the nest, that's a problem. So try to think of a way to lift it out comfortably other than leaving a large gap around the outside of the box. Perhaps a top latch, or carved finger holds on the edges, or something. Be creative.

6- In order to reduce the overall size and weight of the nest, try to make the outer dimensions of your box no greater than 1-inch more than the outer dimensions of the box that's inside it. Thinner materials will be a must.

7- Since we have a lot of participants, try to get your design ideas in mind now so you can make your box quickly after you get the other ones that will go inside it. Because we want a good fit, it wouldn't be a good idea to make a full schedule out and have everyone start now based on planned sizes. There are too any variables and we may end up with things not fitting properly. However, if you are the next in line you may be able to talk to the person making the box that will go directly inside yours about his dimensions. That will limit the variables to just two people and make it safer to get a head start.

8- Let's try for a week or less (including shipping time) for each box. Priority mail or faster is a must, not just for safe handling, but for time. With all these folks, it's going to take a couple months to do this as it is. GET A TRACKING NUMBER and email it to the person you're sending it to! And pack well, there's a lot of work at stake! Put some wax paper between each box to make sure finishes don't stick.

9- Sign your box so Charles knows you made it.

10- Take four of five photos during the build showing how you made it. Don't wait until it's finished to take photos! Email those to me ([email protected]) as soon as your box is finished. You should also post a photo of the finished box on this tread so we can all see how this is progressing and maintain enthusiasm over the next couple months. I know it'll be tough to keep this a surprise if we do that, but I am sure Charles is going to find out somehow anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Some people need guidance.
> 
> - controlfreak


Amen to that, and we're all right here in one happy place, pull up a chair beside Ted and have yourself a cold one…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I sent you a pm with my address.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti in my are the medium priced housing ($100k-300k)subdivisions that a have hoa the value is decreasing. Mine without hoa has increased 25k over the last two years putting its value back to a bit more then right before the houseing market crashed. My brother in laws previous house was in the high range for our area with hoa value stayed the same over 10 years he sold at the height of the market. His new house he bought at the very peak of the market and without hoa it has increased in value by 100k. Also the roads in the hoa neighborhood were always in need of repair but had a nice sign and the new neighborhood is taken care of by the city and everything is maintained. I see no reason in a hoa and having to pay a fee to have someone say there is consequences. That is what we pay taxes for and have a building commission. I m not seeing a hoa being able to do anything for a neighborhood for what the fees are. Like my father in laws hoa is 20 a month for a 300k to 500k neighborhood with it 50 houses. So the max is 1000 a month for the hoa. The landscape bill is about that a month. When the road ways in there needed repaired they told the homeowners that the repairs were in front of that they had to pay for it, even though it s in the hoa contract that it s the hoa responsibility. I haven t seen any good come from a hoa, really when your in a medium to high plus price range the owners are going to keep up with maintenance and not bring the values down.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I get where you're coming from and I agree for many places, the problem is down here in the south, you can by 25 acres and put a $3M mansion on it out in the country and someone will come along and put up a $4K mobile home, the damn things are like locusts. My property up the road has an HOA and it keeps people from shooting in the neighborhood, mandates a minimum 2500sqft house be built from start to finish < 1 year and fix the roads and the smallish sign by the entrance. It's only 13 lots total between 6 & 8 acres each so it would be feasible for people to shoot but having kids, that's not something I would want at least not until they're older. Many places when I lived in OH were great without an HOA, most were larger, rural lots but that's what we were in the market for anyway.


----------



## DonBroussard

So, that's the Ted with the 16,000 pilfered woodworking plans, eh? He usually has on a plaid shirt.


----------



## DonBroussard

So, that's the Ted with the 16,000 pilfered woodworking plans, eh? He usually has on a plaid shirt.



> Amen to that, and we re all right here in one happy place, pull up a chair beside Ted and have yourself a cold one…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill pm sent. 
Sorry for my box being so plain the migraine set be back a couple days.

Yeti I don't think I have ever heard of lots that big with a hoa. Around here builders put as many in a space as they can. But I can see why it works for your area and why it's crappy for mine. Its like everything else there are always exceptions.


----------



## bandit571

Well, was a "bad boy"...snuck down to the shop…wanted to see how a saw the fellow had sharpened up worked…3 cross cuts, 4/4×6" Ash. Saw cuts like it had just come from Henry Disston himself….no ill effects on me….but, that was it for today….used the tablesaw to rip straightline edges….then closed up shop, for a while….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

birthday potluck today - brought in crockpot dip. should be good by 11:30.

@Bandit be careful!

I haven't seen my shop in two weeks or more? got a friend coming up this weekend and a full weekend so I don't think it'll be then…and it's supposed to start getting cold


----------



## ssnvet

Howum Nubbers….

Glad to see you're all keepin on with the business of keepin on.

Made some more progress on the mill….

It's been dreary and rainy all week, and this a.m. the sky cleared and everything froze up. Hopefully the sun will melt it off shortly.

Things are really slowing down at work. We had to put the crate shop on reduced hours…. and the boss is leaning hard on the sales reps. to "bring home the bacon" .... that translates into a lot of new design work for my little engineering crew, so we're busy as a beaver…. the orders just aren't big enough to keep the shop humming. I've seen this happen before…. it's what I call the "industrial packaging economic index". If we're not building crates, that means our customers aren't building the machines to go in those crates, and their suppliers aren't building the widgets to go into those machines…. Hang onto your hats… this might not be pretty. I'm predicting a layoff in January (it would have already gone down if we were corporate, but our owners/management won't axe people in December).


----------



## StumpyNubs

*UPDATED BOX SCHEDULE:*

Mark (finished)
Marty (finished)
AJ (finished)
Bill
Mike
Candy
Gene
Stumpy

*BOX MAKING GUIDELINES:*

1- Try to make your box fit well with those inside it. We don't want to just send him a bunch of boxes, we want them to all come together as one singular nesting project.

2- That doesn't mean your box should look like the others. Variation in style is a good idea so the project represents each of us.

3- The outer shape of your box doesn't have to be strictly square. But if you do plan another shape, check with the person making the next box (that will go over yours) because your outer shape may affect their inner shape if a good fit is to be maintained.

4- When I say "good fit" I don't mean a perfect one. We just don't want a lot of extra space inside. And we don't want the overall stack of boxes to get too large.

5- Keep in mind that each box has to be easy to remove from the nest. We don't want him having to turn the whole nest upside-down to dump the boxes out. If lifting on the top of your box would cause the lid to come off, leaving the box itself (and those inside it) stuck inside the outer box in the nest, that's a problem. So try to think of a way to lift it out comfortably other than leaving a large gap around the outside of the box. Perhaps a top latch, or carved finger holds on the edges, or something. Be creative.

6- In order to reduce the overall size and weight of the nest, try to make the outer dimensions of your box no greater than 1-inch more than the outer dimensions of the box that's inside it. Thinner materials will be a must.

7- Since we have a lot of participants, try to get your design ideas in mind now so you can make your box quickly after you get the other ones that will go inside it. Because we want a good fit, it wouldn't be a good idea to make a full schedule out and have everyone start now based on planned sizes. There are too any variables and we may end up with things not fitting properly. However, if you are the next in line you may be able to talk to the person making the box that will go directly inside yours about his dimensions. That will limit the variables to just two people and make it safer to get a head start.

8- Let's try for a week or less (including shipping time) for each box. Priority mail or faster is a must, not just for safe handling, but for time. With all these folks, it's going to take a couple months to do this as it is. GET A TRACKING NUMBER and email it to the person you're sending it to! And pack well, there's a lot of work at stake! Put some wax paper between each box to make sure finishes don't stick.

9- Sign your box so Charles knows you made it.

10- Take four of five photos during the build showing how you made it. Don't wait until it's finished to take photos! Email those to me ([email protected]) as soon as your box is finished. You should also post a photo of the finished box on this tread so we can all see how this is progressing and maintain enthusiasm over the next couple months. I know it'll be tough to keep this a surprise if we do that, but I am sure Charles is going to find out somehow anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Results from yesterday?









I went slow, using this 11ppi cross cut saw. 3 cuts









Then ran the edges through this set up….then clamped the 3 blanks up to acclimate a bit…









End grain?









And face grain..









Plan being to do ONE task a day….nothing too involved, and maybe 1 hour time limit?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill the box should be to you Saturday the tracking number has been pmed


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great!


----------



## mojapitt

> Great!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thought I just heard Tony the Tiger


----------



## bandit571

Wound up working 15 minutes overtime….blanks for the table top have been thinned to 3/4".....

Logan County (OH) Fire Departments just had a 4th structure fire..for this week. There was also a double-fatal car wreck…9th this year. Tain't safe around here….16 yr old driver, doing 70mph on a country road with his 14 yr brother…..spun out, hit a tree, caught the car on fire….










Tablesaw can't reach the middle….









Too much work to plane it flat….









So…went back, ripped the 3 blanks for width…to at least reach the bandsawn mess…then reset the fence, and run all 9 blanks through on edge…then clamped the mess up..









Tomorrow, I'll sort them out, lay them out as to the best grain….and maybe glue it up…we'll see…

So…which is better to watch….the Inquiry….or me in the shop?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe after I take Grandson to work….I might try to do the glue up? He goes to work at 0900…..Sharpening Service doesn't open until 1400hrs…..

BP meds are working….

South west side of town, along Troy Road South….south of the rail road underpass, and across from the city water treatment plant….there is a large field…this evening, about 1640hrs, as I was heading North….saw at least 10 white tail deer….some were Bambis…couple were Bambi's dads…..


----------



## bandit571

Well…Goodnight folks….as Jack Benny would say….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit they will be on the move before long here :\ i'll have to give J a heads up as she's heading your direction early next Thursday for Delphos.

working from home today since my job will allow it. a few meetings and lots to get done. came down to the basement to test the extender out - wifi works great down here now! trouble is J decide to bring laundry down and all three cats with it. so they are now making noises in the room behind the one I am in. Though I said I didn't want to be responsible for them! /grump/

Got my leftover drawers hung up on the shop walls to get them out of the way for now. The one will become a saw till hopefully soon, and the other I'm not sure on. Probably storage for my 45 and the few spokeshaves I own?? Ran out of french cleat material soon after that so I gave up for the evening. I can see the walnut slab again though so that's a bonus. probably going to have to get a HF moving dolly to put a piece of ply down on and set the DeWalt planer on that just so I have a way of scooting it around the shop. way too heavy to be manhandling!


----------



## Gene01

Got the walnut off loaded and stacked. Pictures later.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Friday?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday… 








I'm wiped out.

So we have worked for the last year with a long standing customer who is a large contract mfg. for complex machines (think robotic medical laboratory blood testing type stuff) to design a new crate for a large machine (think 4 large refrigerators connected together) that they'll be building for the next 5+ years. And after getting a design done, prototyped, tested, modified, prototyped again, tested, tweaked, tweaked again, and put into production, we're now set up to support them with 4 crates per week, ramping up to 8 crates a week. These are large crates with floating decks and ramps and custom fabricated metal plates, etc…, which sell for ~$2,500. So it' not high volume, but it is pretty high dollar and we've base our growth projections partly on this program, which has partly justified investing ~$230,000 in new machinery.

So our customer brings in their customer for a plant tour and meeting yesterday. Big mucky-mucks from a global medical company. We think the purpose of the meeting is to show them our facility and capabilities to assure them that we can handle this program and won't leave them high and dry.

Nooooooooooo…. that wasn't it at all. Our customer's customer had a team of engineers reverse engineer and come up with a detailed cost study to make the crate. This was presented to us in a 12 slide presentation with every facet of cost (material, machinery depreciation, labor rates for our demographic, etc…) all laid out to argue the point that we are charging them too much for the crate.

What was shocking was the level of detail and extreme effort they put into this, and though they were off in some areas, the final number was pretty darn close. They gave us the opportunity to contest any of their numbers, but they successfully pealed the onion layers back until our overhead cost and profit margin were laid bare and then told us we were charging them too much.

All this was in parallel with telling us what a big packaging buyer they were and how we could be established as a preferred vendor and they would bring us in to re-design an existing high volume program, etc…. (Which is, of course, all a bunch of pie-in-the-sky BS and even if it did come true they would beat us up on price and drive our profitability into the gutter).

The meeting got very tense at one point I thought my boss was going to tell them to go "bleep" themselves.

We've had similar experiences, but these guys took it to an extreme level…. basically telling us how we should run our company and how much money we should make.

After they finally left…. I told my boss we should crack a bottle of bourbon and do shots to celebrate enduring the ordeal.


----------



## Redoak49

Matt..If you stay with that customer this is only the beginning as they will get even worse. I had similar experiences in a different mfg area. I would keep them as a customer for the short term until you can find a replacement customer.

No doubt they will "borrow" your designs and give to someone else to get better price.

No good can come from this customer.


----------



## Gene01

Got pics of my Walnut haul plus some cherry and maple shorts the had been destined for drawer fronts. Final pic is a few bundles of T&G oak flooring that was inherited when the owner moved and had this excess flooring to get rid of.


----------



## DS

Weird weather in Phoenix yesterday…

All I know is that this never happened before Randy moved to Arizona.










About 1 1/2 inches of pea-sized hail fell last night.


----------



## bandit571

Just about half an hour in the shop…









9 slats sorted…and…









Glue..clamps….and…cauls….let this sit a day….and me…


----------



## CFrye

Wow regarding the hail! Shared the pic with my sister that lives there. She didn't get any. 
Nice stash, Gene!
I may have decided on a box style…again…maybe…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take all the credit….
The hail landed in Phoenix….
As it was warned to steer clear of me, in Tucson!!!


----------



## DS

Only the southern valley (closest to Tucson) got the hail…
I live in Laveen Village in Southwest Phoenix. The rest of the valley got only rain.

The whole neighborhood was so surreal looking. EVERYBODY was freaking out about it.

The weirdest part was there was no hail on the ground all the way from my work (in North Phx) until I turned into my neighborhood and it was an instant change.

https://www.abc15.com/news/region-west-valley/laveen/video-kids-in-phoenix-go-sledding-after-storm-drops-a-lot-of-hail-on-thursday


----------



## ssnvet

> The whole neighborhood was so surreal looking. EVERYBODY was freaking out about it.
> - DS


Must be global warming ;^p


----------



## rhybeka

Wow, Matt. The burbon was well earned!

I need some advice about non-woodworking stuff… appliance replacement or repair.  Our Fisher & Paykel two drawer dishwasher has (we think) finally given it up. It's giving an F1 error on both drawers. I've done the entry level stuff - cleaned the filterr baskets, etc. it'll run a load and come up again. This time we have soap in the bottom as well. So I started looking at parts and replacing the rotor alone is $107. I may need two since both drawers operate independently and it is still unclear which is the troublemaker. it may even be a different/more expensive part all together. The debate is do we continue going down the road of fixing an 11 year old (yet solid, dependable) dishwasher, or replace it with something cheap until something else in the kitchen dies and we can get a better deal when we go to redo the kitchen?


----------



## bandit571

Replace it…..will be cheaper in the long run, anyway. older these get, the harder they are to fix up, and parts get harder to find….$$$$...

Went over to Piqua, OH. and picked up the now freshly sharpened saw…$10. Saw was made just north of Martyville….Atkins. 8ppi, 26" straight back. Tooth line is "breasted", as in a slight curve. No.65 model, Silversteel, Damaskeen polish, Perfection handle. May give it a test drive, tomorrow…. Dropped off a couple 5-1/2ppi Rip saws for the guy to work on…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, what does the F1 error mean? If you don't know, call the customer service number and find out. If it's something easy and inexpensive to repair, then do it.

If not, it may be time to replace the dishwasher. If you do replace it, get a new, high efficiency dishwasher, even if it's a little more expensive. You might be eligible for Federal and State tax credits, and if Ohio has something like Oregon's Energy Trust, you might get a rebate on the purchase price, too. Lastly, the high-efficiency dishwasher will save water and electricity over it's life, further reducing its cost to you.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, it sounds like you need to at minimum file for a utility patent on whatever is of interest (even if it's not yet granted) before you let anyone in your facility again poking around. When they are allowed in, everyone needs to give themselves a big (verbal) pat on the back making sure the visitors know a patent has been filed for in case they're fishing for a better design y'all have already done the leg work creating, that they can then send out for bid. When I worked in die cutting (mostly steel rule, progressive hit and rotary) we kept our processes and yields for given material width pretty closely guarded as the geometry of a 2D gasket wasn't anything special but sometimes the propensity of the adhesive to stick to everything it wasn't supposed to would make it very difficult to cut. That's where my leg work came it, to make it work and for a long time and trouble free and fast, sometimes it wasn't too bad and sometimes it was a royal PITA.

BTW, do they let you keep bourbon in the office for just such occasions?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka we have a Bosch dishwasher and it's amazing. It was 450ish and it is very quiet in the 30 decibel range. Well worth the cost.


----------



## GaryC

Um….. just a quick slide by….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Weird weather in Phoenix yesterday…
> 
> All I know is that this never happened before Randy moved to Arizona.
> 
> - DS


Randy forgot to close the door when he left VT…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… was that Gary???


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary's the flash incognito.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary who?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff!


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…keep the saw logs coming..!


----------



## bandit571

JEFF, Gary, and Randy appearing on the same page? HEAD FOR THE HILLS!!!!

And I get to 24,000 posts


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Gary! Jeff! How are y'all?


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy and Bandit…..been on fast forward for awhile now….our company is growing like crazy and we've been bought out by another company and we are so global now that I need to pause…..we went from 50 to 148 employees last year.

It's a crazy ride…......


----------



## Gene01

Howdy Jeffy and Gary. 
Randy, we'll be in the Old Pueblo for turkey day plus a couple. What's your schedule look like for Fri. Sat.?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I have the extreme pleasure of working at THD….
I'm scheduled from noon until 9:00pm….
Both Friday & Saturday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Replacing a dishwasher isn't always the best answer.* They do not make appliances like they used to! Nothing seems to be made to last more than about 5 years, and when they new stuff needs repairs it often cost as much as replacement due to the fact that the problem is usually some sort of electronics gone bad.

And high-efficiency often means low performance. Everyone I know with a new high-efficiency dishwasher or clothes washing machine HATES it! They use less water, which doesn't clean the dishes as well. And they don't use heat to dry, which leaves spots.

Our dishwasher is old. But when we remodeled the kitchen we replaced everything but the dishwasher, even though it is now mismatched with the new stuff. My wife refuses to get a new one that leaves crap all over the dishes.

So my advice is to CAREFULLY research any new appliance. Look for reviews from people that have had it for a couple of years, not folks who just took it out of the box. I am sure there are new ones out there worth buying (maybe Bosch). But don't throw away the old one until you're sure!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Doctors ripped the surgery stitches out this week. Yes, ripped. Therapist wants to start massaging wounds to reduce scaring. Including the finger they just ripped back open. The one with a pin inside pressing on a nerve… Freaking massage it… I showed them a different finger.


----------



## Gene01

We were advised to insure that our Whirlpool DW would access conditioned/softened water. Not a problem where we are. Our well water is so iron rich that we definitely needed a good conditioner, regardless. But apparently, most municipal water supplies can also cause premature failures in some appliances. Dish washers and hightech refrigerator icemakers, especially. 
Our Whirlpool DW has served us faithfully for 16 years. It replaced a Kenmore of undetermined age.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> But apparently, most municipal water supplies can also cause premature failures in some appliances.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Tap water, even from municipal sources, is hard water. They treat it for contaminates but they do not "soften" it, which is a different process that removes minerals like calcium, magnesium, and some iron. (Excessive amounts of iron will quickly foul a water-softener's resin. Some fine-mesh resins do handle it a bit better, but a separate iron filter is usually best.) Municipal water does none of this because their water often comes from lakes, rivers or other reservoirs that aren't as "hard" as ground water. It's usually low in iron but still typically contains calcium, magnesium and other minerals at 4-8 ppm, compared to ground water which is usually 8-15 ppm. Soft water should be 0-2 ppm. So yes, municipal water will damage appliances over time.

...I grew up around our family water treatment, well drilling and hardware retail businesses


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ironically I received the boxes in the mail today and I also received my new dado set and dado cartridge for the saw so that I can actually work on the box. These guys have made some neat boxes. I gotta figure out what I'm gonna do.


----------



## bandit571

Have no gumption , nor motivation today….maybe after Supper, eh….

Dec. 3rd, Lima Memorial Hospital, Lima OH….Out-Patient…be there about noonish….Heart Cath.

May go and get that thing off my tablesaw, so I can rip a few blanks for the table's legs….

Freezing rain around here, at the moment….may change to snow later….


----------



## bandit571

one hour in the shop….3 blanks for the legs have milled to size, and glued up….ran out of Ash….oh well…
Two blanks, glued up…









And the 3rd one…









lot of rip cuts, and a few cross cuts…some of the clamps came from this..









Was a busy, messy time at the saw…









Need to go out and buy another stick of Ash….Monday…


----------



## diverlloyd

Our Bosch works a lot better then the old one and doesn't sound like a jet getting ready to take off. Our washer and dryer is old whirlpools that my grandma had. I replaced a belt in the dryer and it needs a fan but the hose clamp I used to fix that is still holding up. While I was getting parts from my local appliance repair place( it's a great place and the owner is a electric motor guru) a guy came in with his 3 month old washers agitator. A quarter went through the washer and wedged itself under the agitator popping it off the base. Broke the little plastic clip and the only way to fix it was a whole agitator/base unit. 1500 for the washer 1800 for the part.

Stumpy good luck with massage.


----------



## Gene01

Just got another PM spam. They never give up, do they?


----------



## bandit571

Sender is blocked, message deleted unread…..

Morning to ya…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just chose our new health insurance plan for 2020. Two of us with no kids, no chronic health issues, non smokers. $800/month, $7,000 deductible, then we still pay 30% up to $15K. And this is a better deal than last year's plan. SMH…


----------



## diverlloyd

Health insurance is a bad bad joke.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze-O-Pete, that's a chunk of change for health insurance. Time to raise the rent to the USPS. My insurance was only $330 a month with $500 deductible. No dental or vision and that was just for me. Wife was covered by her employer. That was before the gummint got involved in the insurance business. Now, we've got Medicare and, I'm a vet. Costs now are $160 a month for us both. If we lived in a metropolitan area, cost would be nil. It's worth the160.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy corp insurance isn't much better…

We went to Lowes the other night and picked out an LG…and walked out empty handed since the wife really really likes the Fisher & Paykel that's 11 years old. I've spent the last 1.5 hours trying to get the bottom drawer out and managed to get it far enough forward to find out there's water in the bottom. Got some of it sopped up with what I could reach and we have it standing open to air dry and the power turned off…. unfortunately the number of causes is still higher than I'd like. I'm going to hunt and see where I can get parts from and see what it's going to cost which may lead us to the replace/repair discussion again.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if you want I can give you the number of the place that I buy from. I don't know if he ships but he is pretty helpful.


----------



## DonBroussard

Does anybody here have plans for a 12-gun locking cabinet with lockable ammo storage? I'm getting tired of leaning all of our long barrel guns against a closet wall. I have some old barn cypress that would make a nice gun cabinet.


----------



## bandit571

Figured I could take Sunday off, from the shop….

Medicare, then what is left over from them…TriCare for Life covers the rest….

Shredded spuds, BACON ( fried and diced), eggs scrambled into it, then a big handful of cheese on top….Suppertime!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, have you got a Habitat for Humanity Restore close? You may be able to get a dishwasher there for a song.


----------



## Gene01

Don, I used this one from (I think) mechanix Illustrated. Its only for six, but you could easily scale up. Make it a two door multi drawer cabinet.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Gene. I did see that Sir Charles has plans available on his website too. I plan to check that out too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## DS

Well, all the hail has melted and boy what a mess it made!
All the trees and plants in the neighborhood took a real beating.

Soggy bits of leaves are everywhere.
What a mess! 
The leaf blower won't even move them much 'cause most are pasted to the sidewalks.
Uggh! Have to scrub them off.

The hibiscus in my front yard are totally denuded of leaves - which is sad because I just replaced all the front landscaping just a couple months ago.


----------



## rhybeka

@DS that sucks 

@Candy we do have one right up the road I can run up and take a look at. I have some things to drop off anyway.

We ended up calling another appliance place - J was extremely happy with this technician as he actually did something with the dishwasher unlike the last company - AND the service charge is good for 60 days instead of just 30. He told her this is one of the hardest errors to troubleshoot AND to only run one drawer at a time. Once the drawer errors we call them back to come back and dig into that specific drawer. I'm pretty sure it's the top drawer as it's too hard on me to get the bottom drawer loaded and unloaded. Once we have that step we'll know how much it'll cost to fix and we can make a determination from there.

I'm hoping to get some shop time this weekend. I'm also trying to figure out how to make /16" cup hooks work when I only have 1/4" thick material to sink them into.


----------



## bandit571

Made a road trip today….picked up a bit of Ash…..was going to get one plank…decided a second one might be handy to have…$6 total….one is even planed to 3/4"! May try a little milling, later.

What's that old saying? "I didn't buy a diswasher, I married one"......


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that is what the wife says about me.


----------



## bandit571

Well, there goes any shop time tonight….DL, Migraine Eye effects…right eye has a Kaleidoscope view….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit if I my eyes are involved in a migraine it starts with floaters to fuzzy to tunnel vision then blurry vision where I can't make out anything. That will be followed by not being able to speak. Internal speech works but won't come out of my mouth just grunts and it really pisses me off which make it even worse.

So any ideas on a dessert for me to make for thanksgiving dinner? No pies, one of the nieces are making her first pumpkin pie so I can't make a pie to compete with her first. I was thinking banana pudding from scratch but it doesn't really go with thanksgiving food.


----------



## rhybeka

Headaches suck. Yesterday must've been the day for them.

@Bandit I'd like to keep my head right where it is, thank you very much XD J would have it off my neck if I said that to her!

Morning all!

@AJ I think the pudding is an excellent idea! who cares if it's not thanksgiving food? it's dessert!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

After a small degree of shmoozing the CZ75 purchase has been accomplished. Pics to follow.

We are rapidly converting space to house the aluminum fab machinery and assembly benches for the fabricated case business we've bought. One of the former owners has agreed to come work for us for a couple months to help us get up and running. Here's a link to their (really crappy) web site, which we need to port over to our site and clean up. The best news is that since porting over their 800 number last week, we've had 3 repeat orders called in by existing customers. Now we just need to build the darn things.

This style of roadie case (called ATA cases in the industry) is very labor intensive to build, so we are getting a couple of custom built labor saving machines (which we will be re-designing and re-building over time) from the seller. The best asset included in the purchase is the Pistorius double miger saw, which crates a 90 deg. miter-cut in the aluminum rail, that leaves the outer 1/16" of material in tact so you can bend the rail into a perfect 90 deg corner with a smooth (no burr) bent over outer edge.


----------



## Gene01

Totally agree, Becks. I'm sure the Pilgrims wouldn't have objected if Massesoit had brought a chocolate pie or a banana pudding….if he could have found the ingredients.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. the crate pricing debacle….

Though it is a custom and fairly complex design, nothing about it is patent-able. We'll review our price structure and work with the customer to see if there's any wiggle room. The "fat rabbit" (easiest to catch and most meat on the bone) is the custom fabricated metal pieces used on the ramp that they specified and then asked us to purchase and include with the finished crate. These alone cost us $300. If they tool up with the sheet metal fab shop and commit to a high volume buy, they should be able to knock that down quite a bit.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I still can't believe the cajones on that company.

My family is doing soup/sandwiches/munchies/desserts for thanksgiving. Low pressure and everybody can bring something. I'm bringing the stuff to make BBQ weenies and two (not homemade) pies. We are just happy to get together and play games. Looking forward to Mario Monopoly, attack uno, and some Disney SceneIt. Never a shortage of food when italian/german/etc folks get together XD

Trying to figure out if I should glue a strip of 1/2" plywood to the back of this jewlery box or grind down a bunch of cup hooks so they don't poke through the back of the case. Since it's going to have a 3/4" thick french cleat on it I think it would be ok.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…is it Spring, yet…..

Maybe after I get me shoes on, I might get moving around a bit better…..

Been "adopted" by a full grown Tom cat….black & white, long haired fur-ball…he and the fleabags are still getting used to each other…...

Had a 13 yr old Deer Hunter in Logan County, OH, during the Youth Hunting Season. Bag a 15 point Buck…..246 pounds hanging weight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka is it possible to mount the hooks to the French cleet that mounts to the back of of the jewelry box?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ted's cronies are at it again. A mostly dead thread I'm subscribed to had a 16K plan invite on it. I flagged it for Cricket.

Not much going on with me. Started back in on the basement project last night running some new electrical outlets. Didn't get as far as I wanted as I ran out of new work boxes. Got the Ethernet outlet location locked down with the wife for her studio. I'll be making a run to the blue box this evening for some more boxes to power the walls in the boy's play room for the TV and accessories that will be in there. I also need to get the boxes for power and low voltage behind the TV in the rec room side too.

I need to frame out the storage/electronic equipment closet too. That ought to move pretty fast, it's not going to be much bigger than 2 foot x 2 foot and 2 of the four sides are already standing.

COAX and CAT 5 cable need to be pulled and then I can start sound insulating the ceiling and insulating the foundation walls. It's coming together, but isn't going to be dry walled by Christmas like I wanted.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ it's possible - the wife wants a row across the top and then a half row of them across the middle. The top row will hit the cleat. the middle row won't though.

it's a simple enough project she's wanted me to finish (it was supposed to be a gift last Christmas but I wanted to let her pick the layout before I assembled) so she can better see what she has, and the cats can't play with it. I figured I should think it through so I could get it done over the weekend. I just have to get the cup hooks in, french cleat mounted, and the hinges attached to the box and frame of the picture it's going behind.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ted's cronies are at it again. A mostly dead thread I'm subscribed to had a 16K plan invite on it. I flagged it for Cricket.

Not much going on with me. Started back in on the basement project last night running some new electrical outlets. Didn't get as far as I wanted as I ran out of new work boxes. Got the Ethernet outlet location locked down with the wife for her studio. I'll be making a run to the blue box this evening for some more boxes to power the walls in the boy's play room for the TV and accessories that will be in there. I also need to get the boxes for power and low voltage behind the TV in the rec room side too.

I need to frame out the storage/electronic equipment closet too. That ought to move pretty fast, it's not going to be much bigger than 2 foot x 2 foot and 2 of the four sides are already standing.

COAX and CAT 5 cable need to be pulled and then I can start sound insulating the ceiling and insulating the foundation walls. It's coming together, but isn't going to be dry walled by Christmas like I wanted.


----------



## Gene01

Darned near every thread in the Pulse has been infected. He/she has hit threads as far back as 2003, maybe further. It's infuriating.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Thanksgiving to all my LJ friends! To those who are traveling, be safe. If you were asked to bring something to a family/friends celebration, be thankful that you weren't asked to only bring ice.


----------



## DS

Well that explains why my pulse page is flooded with reviews all over the place…
I was beginning to wonder what was going on.

Freaking spammers got nothing to do but wreck a good thing for others.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Anybody else watch Stumpy's new vid-jay-o on the YouTube? He's got the clip where the grinder disc of death bit him in the video. I couldn't bring myself to watch it in slo-mo.

Jim moves pretty fast, and his story telling was rather amusing. We saw the results probably sooner than most, but I couldn't help but chuckle several times during his description of the incident and self deprecating humor is effective for getting you point across to others.

The comments section is full of amusement too. Glad to know he dumped the disc of death.

How're the nerves on that hand Jim?


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike Glad you're pulling and not me! that's a beast of a job unless the ceiling/walls are open.

Tomorrow we'll be saying goodbye to my best buddy Jack. So if you think of it and you're having a glass, raise it for him. he's been one hell of a dog.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry beka


----------



## DanKrager

Rhybeka, a 3/4 thick by 1/2" wide strip (on edge to match the cleat) behind each row of cup hooks wouldn't interfere with the French cleat operation would it?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

So long, Jack! Next stop, Doggy Heaven…

Hauled one 5' long plank to the shop….crosscut with a Atkins No. 65 into 3 chunks, ripped on tablesaw, now have leg #4 in the clamps, both bread board blanks ready to mill, and a supply of aprons…..evem took the other 3 legs, and squared the ends….I think that will do for one day..

Letting the ticker calm down a while….doesn't like going up stairs….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, the next bourbon I raise will be in Jack's honor.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, think I used enough glue?









Ya think?
Used this saw again…









Cuts like is is brand new from the factory…


----------



## Gene01

Condolences, Becka. Here's to that "One Hell of a Dog", Jack.
If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went. -Will Rogers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Beka. Just know you're doing the right thing. I hope to be drinking something tomorrow night. I'll raise it for Jack.


----------



## CFrye

Had Thanksgiving dinner at the nursing home with Mom today. It wasn't awful. 
Don, I would not have a problem with being asked to bring ice. 
I watched Stumpy's angle grinder videos and OH MY!! The clips of the actual incident? Cringe worthy! Mike, since there was no blood involved SLO-Mo was tolerable and still cringe inducing. 
Beka, so sorry.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I just had a Ale8 for the puppers.

Mike both new video are pretty good and informative. I'm glad I have stayed away from anything like the a spinning chainsaw, I would have lost a digit by now. Well a digit cut off that couldn't be put back on. My mom always told me a clean cut can be fixed a jagged cut with chunks missing is a lost cause. She worked in surgery and I took her in for a health class report in 6th grade. Showed the class open heart surgery with her massaging the heart. I got a A in all my health classes as long as she didn't come back. She wanted me to be a surgeon to bad it wasn't cost effective.

I made vanilla pudding tonight from scratch for banana pudding tomorrow. 30 minutes of constant whisking has my arm like pudding.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Anybody else watch Stumpy s new vid-jay-o on the YouTube? He s got the clip where the grinder disc of death bit him in the video. I couldn t bring myself to watch it in slo-mo.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I watched it and the very latest follow up. Three things come to mind: 1) I always position myself whether grinding metal or power carving so the grinder will go away from me if bound rather than toward me, cut towards your chum and not your thumb! 2) How far below the bottom surface of the disc does the guard extend? I've used some guards that aren't deep enough to offer any significant protection and others that are so deep they make using the tool as intended very difficult. 3) Does that DeWalt grinder have an overload clutch in the gearbox? I have a Metabo and Makita that both do but I can't use them for power carving due to the 6" guard (too big) and locking slide switch which has a very obvious problem being used in such an operation. My power carving grinder is a paddle switched 5.5A Milwaukee with a lower polar moment of inertia of the armature, gears and spindle than the more powerful 12A 4.5" grinders, I'm using a lighter weight (lower inertia again) carbide tipped carving blade than the heavier saw chain wrapped discs.


----------



## rockusaf

Beka, I gave my Jack some extra loving tonight. A friend of ours had their pup's health going down, they were about to the point of making the decision to put him to sleep but he went on his own during the night a couple days ago. Sorry for your loss, I raised my bourbon tonight to all the puppers.

My wife informed me tonight that she wants a lingerie cabinet for Christmas, I'm working nights right now so shop time is severely limited, I'll get it done by 25 Dec but it might not be Christmas 2019.

Rock


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all! His appointment is 6:30 this evening. he's declined pretty decently the past week and I don't want to see it get worse. Not fair to him and he's given us the best he has. I'll be having some of his namesake tonight in my coke.

@Dan I think that would work! I'm starting to get concerned about weight as the box/frame is ~10×16 and the picture it's going behind is 11×17 and though not horribly heavy it's combined weight is going to be decent. maybe 5-10lbs? a single cleat should still suffice I'd think.

Honestly? I couldn't get past the main picture of the video. I don't do blood well and Stumpy's text description was enough to flip flop my stomach.

Time to go work for a few hours. Hoping for an 'early' (2pm) release but not holding my breath - especially since I only work until 3:30 and worked OT yesterday.


----------



## Redoak49

I watched the video and that grinding disk is scary. Had a project where I needed to grind a bunch and used the Kutzall disk. I used it on an angle grinder without any kick back. I think the potential for an accident is much lower but still there. I also used the Kutzall burrs a die grinder. Both were used to sculpt a Maloof style chair and worked really well.

I hope that Stumpy continues to heal and regains full use of his fingers.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….hard to type, when I just wake up…and haven't had my Mountain Dew, yet…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok…Turkey Day Dinner with the kids is this afternoon…..working around work schedules.

Kind of cloudy….and windier than an Inquiry Hearing…..supposed to get gusts up to 60 mph….right now it is a steady 30mph….49 degrees outside.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy… thanks for sharing your experience so we can benefit from it. I'm sure that in doing so you opened yourself up to criticism, which makes it even more generous of you. As the old saying goes, honesty is the best policy…. and the ones who might throw stones at you are most likely the arm chair generals who never actually do anything themselves. Anyone who actually does woodworking has made their own mistakes and should have the humility to say "that could have been me". Hope you heal up well.


----------



## ssnvet

And here's my latest "tool" (which has its own inherent dangers)


----------



## DanKrager

I see what you did there, Maniac. Those are bullet hole stickers! 

I put one on a co-workers brand new pickup at the back of the cab on the rock panel, almost out of sight. He didn't find it until he was washing the truck one weekend. He fussed and fumed that whole weekend over who would shoot his truck. That Monday, he called all his employees into his office and grilled them about it. No one fessed up, but one cheeky lady told him "I wish I had done it!" cause it drove him absolutely nuts! The next weekend he discovered it was just a sticker and he was even madder! I came down with viral meningitis and was in a coma in the acute care of an "up the ladder" hospital from the bandaide station where we worked, but he came to see me and while there he pulled out a card with the sticker on it. Do you know anything about this? In my fog, I focused enough to see what it was and smiled the Mona Lisa smile. As I faded back into the fog, I left him ranting on and on about how good I had gotten him!

DanK

Deadly shooting there Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that's not the "tool" you said you were gonna get is it?


----------



## controlfreak

Keep you and your friends away from that pointy side and it will be perfectly safe.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, that's not the "tool" you said you were gonna get is it?
> - firefighterontheside


It 'tis. Basic black, no frills. Can't you hear it crying out for modification?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Matt, that's not the "tool" you said you were gonna get is it?
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It 'tis. Basic black, no frills. Can't you hear it crying out for modification?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


So where do you fall on double-action vs. single-action debate?

I prefer the constant pull of the single action trigger, which is one of the features I love about my Browning Hi-Power.


----------



## CFrye

Funny story, Dan. 
Congrats on the new tool, Matt!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy thanksgiving to all of you. Just putting it out there in case I don't log in tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do I smell pumkin' pies???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forgit the persimmon puddin'... and stuffin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Only blueberry and apple pie here. Sorry


----------



## mojapitt

Signed the papers today, it's officially home sweet home.










4 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms. Space for visitors.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I gots to plant the persimmon tree. Give me a couple years for pudding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I usually make the cranberry salad every year but my grandaughter said she made it this year, I'm bettin' she makes me proud…..


----------



## bandit571

Was trying to use a Millers Falls No. 14….cleaning up dried glue….it stopped working…then fall off the bench, onto the floor….landed right on the rear handle….









Fortunately, I do have a spare…..will work alongside the 11…









Broken plane is now a "parts plane".....found out why it stopped cutting…









Kind of plugged up?









Could be…..

Trip to the shop, once the BP was back under control…was to remove the clamps, and maybe clean up the glue joints…









3 are cleaned up…and 4th one..









Has been tapered on two side….Can do the other 3 tomorrow, eh?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm on my way to help y'all move… jus as soon as I eat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, yer gonna hafta ditch them doctors one of these days so you can run over here and git some sticks…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I am back in the shop. Had a few orders to get done and the weather wasn't going to be good for hauling hay and moving cattle anyways.

Cool 21° here and still dry. Plenty of blizzards north and south of us. We should see some by late tomorrow they say. Between 3" and 18" so who knows.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Matt, that's not the "tool" you said you were gonna get is it?
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It 'tis. Basic black, no frills. Can't you hear it crying out for modification?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> So where do you fall on double-action vs. single-action debate?
> 
> I prefer the constant pull of the single action trigger, which is one of the features I love about my Browning Hi-Power.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I've never used a DA/SA, but I have mixed feeling on them. I like the idea of a heavy pull for the first shot, thereby making it "safer" for carry, but I don't like the idea of a hammer being lowered on a loaded chamber. At least for now, my biggest concern is kids. I keep my automatics with loaded mags, but nothing in the chamber. Of course, both are locked up, but who knows what could happen. I don't like the idea of locked and loaded either. My 1911 is easy to unlock the thumb safety and then has a fairly light trigger compared to my Shield.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Have the entire day to just sit around….maybe even a bit of shop time.

May have to work off all the food from yesterday…..washed down with Guinness Stout….

Have Blood work to get done, tomorrow….then maybe go pick up a couple sharpened saws.

Going to be a LONG day, next Tuesday…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok..last night there was a shooting here in town…..601 W. Columbus St. 3 men kick in a door….now 1 man is dead, another is in a Columbus Hospital ( air lifted).....cops are still there at the house, looking for other suspects. BCI has been called in. 11:30 last night.

Not the way Thanksgiving is supposed to be…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Giving Thanks Day to ALL!!!

Besides all the friends & family….
Good health….
Food & shelter….

I am most thankful for….
Not freezing my giblets off this winter!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving Day to Everyone!!


----------



## bandit571

Spent 2 hours in the shop, today ( so far..) and another hour just processing 25 pictures…...taking a break for a while…even had to sweep the floor in the shop..









Kind of needed it….


----------



## CFrye

Happy Thanksgiving to y'all! Enjoy your turkeys weather they be food or family!


----------



## bandit571

May head back to the shop, after Supper…..and see how it goes…


----------



## bandit571

Part one of today's blog is in…..got a bit too wordy….making it a 2-parter….

May go hide in the shop…grandBRATS are living up to their name….LOUDLY…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Major spammer on the prowl.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to wind down, now…..some dummy decided to go back to the shop, finish planing side 2….and made a tongue on one end, and fitted a bread board edge….









had to make a Zero Clearance Insert…









Have taken my pill….and am sitting down for the night…..


----------



## Cricket

I have been on vacation (will be back 12/9) but have reported to the spam issue. Please let everyone know that the techs are working on a solution. In the meantime, we have only been able to lock the accounts.


----------



## BillWhite

Thanks for all your attention Cricket. Great job.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Major spammer on the prowl.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Man you're not kidding! Every project I've commented on now has a new comment from the spammer….....


----------



## GaryC

Um…. time to stop by and see if there is still anyone around that I know. 
Been playing with a new project lately. 








This is on maple. Grew up with this guy. He sure got old. 
I am putting this in the lid of a box that I will send to him. I made one for a cousin in England too. Dang mail is expensive to go overseas. 
Hope y'all are doing well. My health is slowly deteriorating. Mostly due to AO. Really got to be careful about breathing sawdust. COPD….. Oh well, not to be morbid but, it's been a really good 73 years and y'all have really been a great part of it. 
g


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...uuummmmmm..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice laser project Gary. Good to see ya. AO sure was a big mistake. Sorry that's getting you Gary.


----------



## Gene01

Great laser job, Gary. What is AO? Sorry you are ailing. Hope for some relief.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assumed Agent Orange.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbers….

I went to the bus station Wednesday to pick up my middle daughter… I didn't see her get off the bus and was concerned that she had missed it, until this stylish young lady walking confidently by stopped to say "hi Daddy".
:^o

Hope you all had a good TG and were able to be with family. We had 6 at the table, counting my MIL and nephew. My oldest daughter won't be coming home for 3 weeks so she missed TG for the second year in a row, as it's not a thing in France. (now Bastile Day…. that's another matter)

Re. DA/SA, the verdict is out.

I get the day after TG off (instead of Columbus Day). The fire is lit, house is quiet (and still smells good from yesterday), Skipper is napping in the sun and I'm having pie and coffee for breakfast. Mrs. Mainiac had to work as she is out of vacation time.

I'm looking for me motivation to go get the barn ready for winter and mount the snow blower to the tractor.


----------



## ssnvet

Somebody call the coast guard, there's a shipwreck in my barn


----------



## CFrye

Doesn't sound good, Matt!


----------



## bandit571

Blood work is done…1/2 the errands have been run. Sharpening Service is closed until Monday….may have to wait a bit longer….before I can pick 2 saws up ( $20).....Think I just sit around the house, tonight…


----------



## ssnvet

Barn is almost done….

Lawn mower, leaf sweeper, York rake and kayaks all stuffed back into the cover it (storage tent). I'll actually be able to zip up the door on the thing this year. I'm sure the mice will appreciate that.

Wish I had put a scarf on…. once the sun went down (~4:15) I froze my bunyons off.


----------



## bandit571

Got the other bread board edge installed tonight….Top is now sitting in the clamps, all glued up.

Grandaughter tried to help with the laundry, I guess….spilled blue soap all over the vise on the bench….I now have blue/green fingers from trying to clean it off…..

Police caught the 3 teens that did the fatal shooting today….seems the 15 yr old of the bunch forgot to duck, when the residents of the house fired back….gunshot wound at an ER raises all sorts of red flags…then they caught the 16 and 17 yr old…...shooting in Logan Co. ER in the next county south of here….care flight to a Columbus, OH Hospital…..cops then locked that Hospital down….other 2 were caught in Madison Co.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a surprise, "special" visitor today, while working Black Friday at THD….
Seems a snowflake blew into town, to visit family….
Err, Gene, from Snowflake, Arizona stopped in to say high.
It was a true pleasure to actually finally meet him IRL (in real life)....
Not sure if he would say the same!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uummmm….


----------



## Gene01

It was great to see that Randy's head doesn't come close to resembling a baseball. 
I got to witness how he handles clueless noobs, too. He does it with infinite patience, grace and sympathy. He probably spent a half hour with this guy who didn't know squat about electrical wiring. He eventually left empty handed but much better educated. My son paid Randy the ultimate compliment…for him. He said "He's a really nice guy." . I couldn't agree more.


----------



## bandit571

One hour IN the shop this morning….depending on how a football game goes….may be more time in the shop..
Top is out of the clamps, and planed and sanded…









Laid out for the aprons, cut them to length, and cut tenons …









May get to the mortise stuff, later….


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene/Randy - Glad y'all got to meet up IRL. That's one of the things I enjoy about the Stumpy "reunions". I've met a bunch of really nice guys and gals from being on this thread.


----------



## CFrye

3 cheers for another mini meetup of Stumpy Nubbers!


----------



## CFrye

Gary, AO and it's effects suck. Hang in there buddy. 
So I have been ignoring most of my Pulse feed, since the spammers started ruining amuck, only checking the recent stuff. I just really looked at it … *WOW!!* almost 4 pages of Spammed projects, blogs, and forums! 
Cricket, I hope the team gets them all cleared up before you get back from vacation!


----------



## bandit571

North High Street in Columbus, OH…..not a nice place to visit, right now….

May head to the shop, later….have one errand to run at 1900hrs….then maybe some mortise chopping?


----------



## bandit571

Second victim of the Break-in Shooting has died…..and a 4th person arrested….

Not feeling like working anymore in the shop, tonight…...maybe tomorrow, eh…


----------



## GaryC

Gene…AO is agent orange. Have COPD, auto immune problems, every joint in my body lets me know who's boss. Walk 40-50 feet and have to stop and rest. Equilibrium is really weak. Just stuff to deal with. Sure slows me down
SA/DA Dont care for dual action at all. Well, except for 1911's or that type. DA revolvers really suck unless you spend woodworking tool dollars on fixing the trigger. All simi-auto's are single anyway, unless it's the 1911 type with a hammer exposed. 
BTW….that wasn't laser work. It's a photo transferred to the wood. Interesting project. Takes time to work out the process. 
Bandit..nice work…..lousy town


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought AO was usually referencing Arthritic Orgasms?

Bandit, last time I was on N. High St. was in the late 90's and it was scary then too. The one good thing I remembered, other than bars on the windows of nearly every store was Labamba mexican restaurant, maybe just because I was so hungry.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..is it Spring, yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Gene…AO is agent orange. Have COPD, auto immune problems, every joint in my body lets me know who s boss. Walk 40-50 feet and have to stop and rest. Equilibrium is really weak. Just stuff to deal with. Sure slows me down
> SA/DA Dont care for dual action at all. Well, except for 1911 s or that type. DA revolvers really suck unless you spend woodworking tool dollars on fixing the trigger. All simi-auto s are single anyway, unless it s the 1911 type with a hammer exposed.
> BTW….that wasn t laser work. It s a photo transferred to the wood. Interesting project. Takes time to work out the process.
> Bandit..nice work…..lousy town
> 
> - Gary


Matt's CZ75 is DA, even though it looks very much like a Browning high power.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

Put daughter No. 2 on a buss back to NYC at 8 a.m., only to find she forgot her back pack. Good thing there was nothing important in it, just her wallet, metro pass, apartment keys, laptop, etc…. I raced home, grabbed the back pack and bolted down the road to the next bus stop in Portsmouth, arriving just as the driver was boarding the last passengers and getting ready to go. I gestured towards my daughter and told the driver I better get a hug for this, and he stood up and held his arms open wide.

I put in another three hours today and the barn now has room to park 2 cars and the tractor. The snow blower is mounted, lubed, and adjusted All the tractor fittings are greased (accept for the ones with broken zircs, they just get a spray of Fluid Film and a prayer), fluids all topped off and the annual mouse nest in the air filter box removed. Then I put a couple new guide stakes on the (900') drive way and brought in a bunch of firewood.

Forecast is for 10" tonight…. so I guess we're gonna call it winter now. I can honestly say that I'm ready this year.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 30s right now….wintery mix outside….yuck.

Spent 2 hours chopping mortises, by hand..









Start here…









Test for fit….









Do a dry fit….then hang up the apron, for the day..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hi-ho Nubbers….
> 
> Forecast is for 10" tonight…. so I guess we're gonna call it winter now. I can honestly say that I'm ready this year.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I hear ya Matt….
I got all my winter prep done also….
Except I could use a few more pairs of shorts!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I think Randy is enjoying this whole warm weather thing


----------



## bandit571

And…after an hour's work….









Base for the table is glued up….


----------



## GaryC

Bill…it's also a 1911 type.. Nice gun. I have one


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, about says it all…..tomorrow afternoon is the Heart Cath….going to be LONG week…


----------



## rhybeka

HI all, happy belated TD since I was AFK. Jack passed quietly last Wed. night, and I raised a glass to him and said a few prayers. I was off early Thurs. morning (out the door at 8am) for my parents house where the entire family was gathered for a noon meal. Helped my mom keep calm and everything cooking (so much for a simple meal). Came home early Friday as I was on dog duty, and Lily was still in her crate at 10am. will be making certain to leave instructions/expectations for our newish dog sitter. Lily and cats were fine, it was just me that was irked. Spent the rest of the weekend with friends and working on a sewing project that gave me a decent idea for a tool roll.

@Bandit High st. is interesting in general and not one of my favorite places about downtown. Short north isn't bad but I still don't like it there after dark.

@Matt nice! My cousin talked about taking me to a range so I could try out a few of his guns. I'm still a bit uneasy about it but it seems the crime in neighborhoods around us is going up. Police response time is good, but I also know there's only so many of them and it can still be 2 minutes too long/far.

Alright, better get back to work.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope everyone had the best of Thanksgivings.

Was a bit snowy here for a day or so. Got right at 8" where we live. All places east and south into the Dakotas got a lot more with wind. Was a nice 32° yesterday and should get up to near 40° today. Should take care of the ice and snow on the streets.


----------



## ssnvet

6" of snow on the ground this a.m. and round two to hit a little later today. School was called and Mrs. Mainiacs work was called. After three days of working outside to get ready for the big event, I was wiped out and hobbling around the house hacking and sniffing, so I pulled up lame and called in sick.



> Police response time is good, but I also know there s only so many of them and it can still be 2 minutes too long/far.
> - rhybeka


Just remember, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away :^o

For me, shooting sports are more of a mechanical geek hobby. Kind of like project cars, but smaller and cheaper.


----------



## bandit571

PIP?









Letting the stain dry….then maybe a top coat?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Everybody talking about new pew pews got me in the mood. I'm building a new rifle in 450 Bushmaster on the AR platform. I'm leery of attempting to hunt with my 5.56, but the new ammo available has increased the feasibility of that caliber. Nonetheless, that caliber is going to be relegated to home defense and target shooting.

My new one will be .450, straight walled, and it'll be a thumper. I'm looking forward to putting it together.

Beka-You are your own first responder. The police are there to gather the facts and clean the mess afterwards, not to protect you. Take the invitation to go to the range, you'll have a "blast" and probably learn a lot too.

Bandit-Table looks great.

Everyone else-Happy Late Turkey day! I was home but busy to the point that when I sat down I started to snooze. Probably would have worked less actually going to work.

Cheers!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started building a tool box today that I'm gonna gift to myself fer Christmas, I've been extra good this year…..


----------



## robscastle

Hey I need to find out more about these AOs that bigblockyeti is talking about I might be missing out on something good!

No offense intended Gary


----------



## mojapitt

> Started building a tool box today that I m gonna gift to myself fer Christmas, I ve been extra good this year…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't talk too loud or you'll hear yourself and spoil the surprise.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi folks.

Sick with a cold, or maybe the flu. My wife had it and she got pneumonia. Hoping I can work through it. I can't take more days off…

Who has the box?


----------



## DS

I hear the Bubonic Plague is making a comeback. (Can we blame the anti-vaxxers?)

:-O



> Hi folks.
> 
> Sick with a cold, or maybe the flu. My wife had it and she got pneumonia. Hoping I can work through it. I can t take more days off…
> 
> Who has the box?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have the box. I received it and then went out of town for thanksgiving, so it's a little delayed, but I have some box elder cut for it, so I hope to have it done in a day or two. I can bring it to Mike this weekend.


----------



## diverlloyd

Same here stumpy, stopped up,can't breath and can't sleep. Stayed up with the baby last night she has caught the same thing.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

Gave the PTO snow blower it's inaugural run yesterday afternoon and then we got another 6" last night so had to repeat the drill at o-dark-thirty this morning. Black smoke and steam was coming off the idler/tension sprocket….. yup…. the bearing is completely wiped.



> I hear the Bubonic Plague is making a comeback. (Can we blame the anti-vaxxers?)
> - DS


If I'm not mistaken, BP is bacterial and is carried by flies on rodents. Seems to be a couple cases every year in the western states like CO, related to campers interacting with rodents. So if you trap the little stinkers getting into your food storage, be careful about disposing of the corpses.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… what is it about Canadians that makes them so nice?

My PTO snow blower was made by Smyth Welding in Ontario and I just successfully ordered a replacement sprocket from them. Both the tech. and the CS gal were super friendly, and the price was $12 less than if I ordered what I "thought" was the right item from McMaster.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..have to go and get the "Cath" done today…..will advise what they find out, when I find out. Might be a LONG day….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt-- I think it might be the maple syrup.

Jim, feel better.

Bill, I look forward to seeing what we're working with.

Bandit, I hope they find nothing bad.

Everybody else - HI!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hung a new scented pine tree on the truck's rear view. Decorations are done!


----------



## firefighterontheside

BP is carried by fleas and not flies, mostly on rodents, but can be other small animals.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, anything is a deal compared to McMaster Carr.

I think the Canadians are still happy because the really, really bad weather hasn't hit them yet, call again mid-February and it could be a different story.


----------



## DS

I never knew this forum had so many experts on Bubonic Plague…

Get better Jim.

P.S. If you do have BP, you probably won't be bothered much by that little scratch on your fingers anymore.
Just sayin' 
;-)


----------



## DS

We finally got our "Big Boy" dust collector up and running. It only took a year and change.

At first, I was really disappointed that the CFM was under-performing our expectations.
I've used a big Murphy-Rogers collector before and had recommended it.

At first, we suspected the math was wrong on the new duct sizes, etc.
It was acting as if it was running at half power. Only 2500FPM in the branches and even less in the Main line.

Finally we brought the electrician back out to check out the motor.
Turns out, the motor was running backwards. 
Go figure. 
I thought it would blow instead of just suck half as much.
Apparently, centripetal force in a squirrel cage fan will still blow some when running in reverse.
Live and learn.

Now that it is correct, whooo doggie! Does it ever pull suction. 
We were aiming for 4000FPM in the branches and 3500FPM in the main line, but are pulling about 5500FPM in the branches and 4200FPM in the main at 12" diameter. 
What a difference!

Also, everyone is happy that the Laguna cyclone was decommissioned. That sucker was LOUD.
Not only is the Murphy-Rogers outside, (it is a bag house type collector), it is much quieter as well.

Happy day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My box is done. Working on a plan to get it to mike in the next few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The box top is made with red oak burl that I milled.


----------



## DS

Ooooh! Nice!


----------



## CFrye

All you sickies keep your germs to yourselves and get better soon! 
Napoleon is ready for Christmas!








Bill, that box top is stunning! How big is your box?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks candy. It is 6 7/8" square and about 5 1/2" tall.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - When I glanced at the pic of the box top, I honestly thought you were showing us something you had baked! The grain is gorgeous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can send you guys some, though I doubt it will taste as good as it looks.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that's gorgeous stuff!

@Candy he need's some lights 

for those of you not on FB, I got the fireplace mantle up in Julie's craft room last night - finally. the one baseboard molding I had to trim was cupped like a potato chip, just did the best I could and put it back on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The mantel looks great Beka. Nice job.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking mantle, Beka. Nice work.


----------



## bandit571

Back home….no stents needed…..taking things very easy…for a few weeks…


----------



## Gene01

No stents? That's a good thing, right? 
Taking it easy for a few weeks is definitely a good thing. Glad everything's working out for ya!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, the mantle looks great! Congratulations on getting it done and installed! 
As far as lights, I think El Rojo, the rooster, would peck at them and that would start a fight…
No stents is a good thing! Bandit, did you or the Boss have the doctor specify what "taking things very easy" included or excluded?


----------



## bandit571

Have an entire list of things I am not allowed to do…..rearend is already getting sore from all the sitting around, being "good"....


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm going to have a hard time hiding that top Bill…but I have some novel ideas now that I've seen it.

I'm picking it up tonight from Bill. We're meeting at a halfway point between our houses.

I'll have to show my wife and see what her designer brain comes up with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut all the Maloof joints for 6 dining chairs for mom and dad today and then glued up the seats. Next I have to cut all the legs. This is BKP I got from Monte 2 years ago.


----------



## Gene01

Lookin good, Bill. I can recommend a tool NOT to use for scooping the seats.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Gene, does it rhyme with train jaw? LOL

Seats look good Bill. 
Mantle is a nice one Beka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Lookin good, Bill. I can recommend a tool NOT to use for scooping the seats.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I think Stumpy can too.
I cut them on the bandsaw before i glued them together, so they just need to be sanded. I will use flappy sanding wheel.


----------



## mojapitt

I really liked the Kutzall cutters for carving. But I always did it outside the shop and wore a mask because the mess is massive.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

But they can remove flesh also, BTDT.

Much easier to control though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Beautiful mantle, Becky!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How do they work for smoothing/sanding? I dont need to remove much material.


----------



## Redoak49

I would not use the Kutzall for smoothing. I used them o n a Maloof style rocker for carving. I followed up with the angle grinder and a succession of sanding disks starting with 60 grit up to 220 grit.

I had no kick backs or problems using the Kutzall disk.


----------



## bandit571

"Well…goodnight, folks"


----------



## Festus56

Bill The Kutzall are great for carving and de-barking logs. As already said they work good with no kickback but if you are close just use a ROS with coarse paper. Worked good on the ash chair that I carved the seat on.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Thanks for the encouragement  I'm hoping for some shop time soon but it's doubtful. I'm wondering if I could keep my electric heater on constantly if I left it set at 50 or 55 degrees. 40 is downright cold to be working in.


----------



## controlfreak

> Morning all!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement  I m hoping for some shop time soon but it s doubtful. I m wondering if I could keep my electric heater on constantly if I left it set at 50 or 55 degrees. 40 is downright cold to be working in.
> 
> - rhybeka


I may soon know the answer to this one. I was using a propane tank with two "eyes" to preheat my shop but after recently adding electric I have bought a heater. Comfort Zone CZ220 Fan-Forced Ceiling Mount Heater with Dual Knob Controls. It is 220V and hope to be able to keep it real low to prevent freezing and then see how long it takes to recover. I need to finish up insulating the walls first.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..


----------



## rhybeka

@CF nice! I have all my insulation in, but the little heater I have in there can't bring the place up to a comfortable temp unless it's the end of a warm day. I have a large kerosene heater that I can somewhat use but it takes up way too much floor space. I don't have 220V in my shop though either. I have a ceiling fan that can circulate air, I just need it to be warm air, not cold.

Morning Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

There's a new spammer in town…called Max's Woodworking….selling..guess what…..


----------



## Gene01

> There s a new spammer in town…called Max s Woodworking….selling..guess what…..
> 
> - bandit571


Ummm, coffee filters?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> There s a new spammer in town…called Max s Woodworking….selling..guess what…..
> 
> - bandit571


Luncheon meat?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka nice mantle

Bill nice box

Bandit rest up


----------



## mojapitt

> There s a new spammer in town…called Max s Woodworking….selling..guess what…..
> 
> - bandit571


Ladies lingerie?


----------



## bandit571

Another one of those 16,000 plans salesmen….

Sitting around, doing nothing….rearend is going numb. About "napped out"....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There s a new spammer in town…called Max s Woodworking….selling..guess what…..
> 
> - bandit571


Kirby sweepers!!!


----------



## rockusaf

> There s a new spammer in town…called Max s Woodworking….selling..guess what…..
> 
> - bandit571


Timeshares?

Got that email too, just ignoring them at this point seems the best solution.

Rock


----------



## rhybeka

ya'll are having way too much fun with the spammer. XD

got the rod put up in my handsaw till last night and was pretty proud of myself…until I discovered four of my saws won't fit because they're too tall. I can still use it for the shorter ones and I think I'll put my spokeshaves on the one side.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Matt, it's that day again.


----------



## mojapitt

> Hey Matt, it s that day again.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Are you rubbing it in that some of us still work today?


----------



## DanKrager

HAAHA HA ha. BTDT, Beka. Two slots in the top of an otherwise pristine walnut dovetailed box!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## theoldfart

Beka, Dan. Shorten the saws?


----------



## Gene01

> Hey Matt, it s that day again.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Are you rubbing it in that some of us still work today?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


.

Naw, I just miss Matt's Snoopy. However, now that you mention it, retirement is pretty nice.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not retired but still can't keep track of what day it is. They all run together it seems. Do know that tonight is Friday date night though.

Busy in the shop lately. After several weeks of not much everybody decided that Christmas will be a reality shortly. Bootjacks are still my best seller on our online store. Have 8 going right now. One using jatoba wood. That is fun to work with but do not get many reasons to build with it.

Also have a cribbage board, a leather flashlight holster, leatherman holster and a 12 pack of leather coasters. The laser has been running about 6 hrs. a day this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Friday. I'm working for Cindy today. Shes only open til 12, but I found shingles laying in the front yard of the office this morning. That means I have to go home and get tools to come back and get on the roof. It seems that some of the new shingles we put up a few weeks ago blew off. Probably didn't get hot enough for the adhesive strip to melt and stick. This time I will put some roof sealant under to make sure they stick. That's a problem with roofing in cold weather.

Yesterday dad and I worked on chairs. I discovered a I used the wrong rabbeting bit on the chair seats. I used 1 3/8 instead of 1 1/4. Now I need an 11/16" roundover bit. It's not common, but they make it thankfully. I also ordered a big pattern bit to trim all the legs to be the same as the original. Should be much better than sanding them all to the line.


----------



## diverlloyd

If it wasn't for tv shows and the wife I wouldn't know what day it is either. Still don't keep up with dates but I never have. I did miss krampusnacht but that's okay my baby is a bit to young to be scared into being good. She is a good baby anyways. 
I have mystery Christmas gifts being shipped and watching the shipping info is horrible. The packages arrived at a facility at midnight then left at noon only to arrive again at the same facility at 11:45 the same night then back to transit only to arrive back at the same facility at 1:30am. They must be having a groundhogs day. At least it hasn't made the cross country trip like my last package. That one went from cali to Maine to Louisville(I live right across the river from there) to Oregon back to Louisville then to Indy and the delivered to the local post office. Shipped by dhl to be dropped off to usps. I was lost in Oregon for 3 months. The company I purchased from overnighted new products to me. It was very nice service through them.


----------



## Gene01

> Happy Friday. I m working for Cindy today. Shes only open til 12, but I found shingles laying in the front yard of the office this morning. That means I have to go home and get tools to come back and get on the roof. It seems that some of the new shingles we put up a few weeks ago blew off. Probably didn t get hot enough for the adhesive strip to melt and stick. This time I will put some roof sealant under to make sure they stick. That s a problem with roofing in cold weather.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't envy you that job, at all. Even Henrys in a tube might not stick well in the cold. 
I'm so glad we opted for metal roofs. But, we don't get a lot of hail. Shingles are easier to replace after hail damage. Damned sight cheaper, too. But, that's what insurance is for.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that little table is sitting up here, awaiting a few coats of Amber Shellac…..the can of which arrived upstairs a little bit ago….feel I can handle a 2" paint brush….need some newspaper to sit on the place where I can apply the finish…..may get the underside done, first…then see about the top…3 coats sound about right?


----------



## bandit571

Well…1st coat has been brushed on the little table….already dried. May give an hour or so…and add a second coat…

1 pound cut is a bit on the thin side…Bullseye Amber Shellac is sold as a 2 pound cut….stuff in the can has been cut in half…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the roof is fixed. What a pain, literally. I kept skinning my knuckles on the roofing. Shingles are like #2 grit sand paper. Started a bathroom build tonight in the basement. It's just a half bath so shouldn't take too long. Worst part will be the plumbing, but I'm considering PEX.


----------



## bandit571

1st coat is on…









Will take a few more coats….


----------



## Gene01

Looking good, Bandit.

Bill, we've got Pex throughout with nary a leak in 20 + years. The reason is that I didn't do it. I've always maintained that if I mess with water or electriciy, it's gonna leak.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Leg is feeling a bit sore, today. Still not up to driving. may just sit around the house all day, until Monday.

2nd coat of shellac is on the table…..a better mixed up coat, at that. May try for #3 later?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I received the wife and I's random mystery gifts today. It was pretty random stuff from a remote controlled dancing car to some spray deodorant to a make your own stress ball kit. Random mystery gifts are the way to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Filled the shop with a poly-fog today, I really gotta fix my exhaust fans…..


----------



## mudflap4869

My heart attack was 1 year ago today. Not the best way to remember PEARL HARBOR DAY. I am doing a bit better every day that I don't look and see grass roots. I figure that when I go, Candy will pour six feet of concrete over my grave to insure that I stay down there.
I fought with some PEX in the she shed today. Hard as hxxx to unbend. And it takes all your strength to squeeze the fitting clamps tight. I have used it for several projects in the past and swear by it. I also ran a few feet of 1/2 " steel pipe for air, in the BOB's she shed. I have about half the insulation on the walls, but none on the ceiling yet. I insulate then add the interior siding as I go along. That 3/8" plywood is a booger to lift 4' up to the wall.


----------



## mojapitt

She's lucky to have you mudflap. I think she would agree…......


----------



## CFrye

> She's lucky to have you mudflap. I think she would agree…......
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, yeah, but don't tell him I said so!


----------



## Gene01

Luckily, our Pex was installed in the summer. I'll bet it's a bear in cold weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm happy you're still around Jim.
My local lumber yard sells PEX by the roll, but also in 20' straight pieces. I think I will buy the straight pieces. I don't need 100' of each color anyway.


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning! I was a good boy and spent Saturday with the wife doing fun things. She agreed I could have some shop time as a reward. Today I hope to get the new shop heater hung and some more wall done. Kind of slow going I have to completely clear 96" of wall and find all of if a new home which usually involves building some sort of storage thingy. Then insulate and hang plywood with french cleats attached.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome to the dark side, Controlfreak. Your dovetail Moxon vise is awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Table is done, heading for the Projects section.

There IS a board sitting here….that needs a project…









Kind of a crooked grain to it..









Driven by a couple knots..









Not sure what to do with it….3/4" x 6" x 3'

As for that table…









I think it "qualifies" as a Project?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Nice bandit


----------



## bandit571

Thank you!


----------



## controlfreak

And we have a heated shop now. I cleaned up a bit and can now close the top lid to my tool chest, 1st time ever!

Bandit, I really like that table, beautiful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Charles! Nice to see you around.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ive been needing to fire up the mill for a while. A returning customer called today and will be bringing some red oak logs for milling tomorrow morn. Good deal.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Charles, glad to see you posting. How ya doin?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pulled a walnut and a hickory out of the creek today, now just gotta figure out what ta do with it…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho….

Been in crisis management mode for a few days. Daughter #2 down in NYC got the real-deal flue and was bed ridden for 4 days, so my wife drove down to play nurse. She seems to be on the mend now. I've been holding down the fort and actually got some shop time in today.


----------



## bandit571

Slice of warm Sugar Cream pie, for a late night snack….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, that one walnut and hickory won't be enough for a decent dessert. Stick them the freezer till a few more float by.

Matt, a mother's tender care does the trick. Glad she's getting better. Dad can relax, now.

Had some hot apple pie Ala mode Saturday. Then yesterday a some day old apple pie zapped until a hunk of cheddar melted all over it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, it's about 4 hours to my mill. Just sayin.

Good to hear Matt. The real deal flu is nothing to be laughed at.


----------



## firefighterontheside

whoops. Wrong place.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I gave Jamie a ride to work this morning. Real slick out after a good rain yesterday then an inch of snow on top. New tires and 4wd are still no match for these roads.

Table looks good Bandit. Like that color.

Hello Charles. Hope you are getting back to your normal. Was going to call with a question a few days ago but just blundered my way through and things worked well.

Have 4 more Christmas orders to ship out today. Only 4 more on the to do list right now.


----------



## ssnvet

> Good to hear Matt. The real deal flu is nothing to be laughed at.
> - firefighterontheside


Her suite mates wouldn't go near her for fear of catching it and her room mate (who gave it to her) was of little help. They got her ginger ale and crackers and Tylenol, but left it on the table in the common area and didn't tell her. She couldn't get out of bed, so it was of no benefit. And she couldn't get herself to the clinic on campus 7 blocks away.

I called the clinic to see if they did wellness checks, and was referred to campus security, who referred me to residential services…. who said they were going to transfer me back to campus security when I said….. "no your not" and next thing I know I'm on the phone with an Asst. Dean, who was wonderful. She had already sent the campus EMTs (volunteer EMT certified med. students from Columbia University) to get "medical eyes" on her before picking up the phone to talk to me. They were there in ~10 minutes and took Anna's vitals and evaluated her. Got her some fluids and decided the ER was not needed.

Anna was embarrassed and upset with me…. but as Bill said, you don't mess around with influenza. Young people don't understand this until they've had it. I'm not sure they get it even then. It's a killer.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I'm glad she's on the mend. You're right, the younger you are the more you don't realize how bad it is, especially if you don't have someone looking over you. Dehydration is so real in those instances!

No shop time for me this weekend so 

back to work - only 9 more days after today for the year! and yes, I am counting!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, yuck…..cold, windy, rainy…just plain nasty outside…..can I just call in for the day? Wait, I'm retired…..I call in every day….

Have to go out and get Lab work done….


----------



## bandit571

May take a road trip, today…..49 rainy degrees outside…..and me in thin sweat pants, to keep away from that bandaid on me leg….may even get Lunch out, today…..

Still have some of that Sugar Cream pie left, BTW…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene cheddar cheese on apple pie?


----------



## mojapitt

He's sitting outside Marty's house watching humans hitting the Sycamore tree


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gene cheddar cheese on apple pie?
> 
> - diverlloyd


I think it's an old people thing, my Grandpa liked his pie like that too. Actually, it sounds pretty darn good, I guess I'm getting up there too!


----------



## controlfreak

All of this pie talk, I must have pick a bad year to go Keto.


----------



## diverlloyd

I will try it, I think I have made it well known about my love of all pies.


----------



## CFrye

Cheddar melted on Apple pie Mmmmmm! Jim introduced it to me decades ago (before we got old!). 
Matt, goodonya, gotta take care of the kiddos no matter how old or receptive they are! Glad to hear she's turned the corner.


----------



## bandit571

3 tries to get 2 blood samples….doesn't help when they stick and the vein ducks away….Walked too slow, they found out they needed that second sample…..

Think I'll go get a slice of Sugar Cream pie in a bit….


----------



## Gene01

Cheddar on apple pie…been eating that stuff since I was a tot. A hunk of cheddar and a good, tart apple makes a great snack, as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No thanks.

I milled some logs, I hurt my wrist, PEX is awesome. That is all.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anyone know how to drill a smooth-bore hole through a cork?


----------



## bigblockyeti

What size hole are you trying to drill? Anything softish usually needs a very sharp bit and a very fast spindle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe a good brad point bit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I'm trying to make a cork stopper with spout for an olive oil bottle. I have the metal spout, but need a smooth hole through the cork for the spout.


----------



## bandit571

Find a "Gimlet"....not the drink, but, a type of drill bit. usually have a wood t handle, or a metal rod twisted into a T shaped handle….


----------



## bigblockyeti

You could make a rougher through hole with an undersized bit and use a long thin grinding cylinder on a Dremel (think chainsaw sharpening bit) to "sand" the diameter up to what you need.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean have you tried just using the spout in a twisting motion to make its own hole in the cork.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flops/


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean have you tried just using the spout in a twisting motion to make its own hole in the cork.
> 
> - diverlloyd


The cork seems too brittle/flaky, so I don't think that would work. Plus, the cork seems to have a self-closing tendency, where when you run a drill bit through it, the bit seems to push the cork out of the way, and when the drill bit is pulled out of it, the cork springs back to fill the hole.

I'm thinking I need a metal cylinder with a very sharp rim at one end, that would cut through the cork, and remove a core section from the middle. However, finding just the right sized cylinder is probably impossible, and having one made would be more time/effort/$$ than it's worth!

I guess I'll just put up with the leaky plastic stopper part…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean what about sharpening a piece of tubing with the bevel on the inside of the tubing. A auto supply store would be a good place to looking for tubing.


----------



## Redoak49

They make some hollow bits used to take broken screws out of a board. Woodcraft has the screw extractors in 1/4" , 5/16" & 3 /8" . Maybe one of them would work.


----------



## Festus56

Dean just drill the hole with the right size bit then un-chuck the bit and push it / follow it out with the metal stopper. The self closing feature of the cork should seal it.


----------



## GaryC

Um….
The man who invented Spell Check died today.
May he rust in piss
Waiting for spring. Too cold in that shop.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Gene01

Another innovating product from Igaging. But not on my Christmas list.

http://www.igaging.com/page90.html


----------



## Gene01

> Um….
> The man who invented Spell Check died today.
> May he rust in piss
> Waiting for spring. Too cold in that shop.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> - Gary


Good one ,Gary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, what about a saw drill bit???


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Gimlet drill…..not corkscrew…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those look like the screws I had in my knee…..


----------



## bandit571

I have the T handled one, and one for a brace drill….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All…

Lily was licking her chops, sneezing, and shaking her head earlier. I gave her a benadryl so she's finally settled down. I'm beginning to think the every two weeks at the vet thing isn't a joke anymore. will see how she is later.

Doing my christmas shopping so everything ships before crazytime next week.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean just drill the hole with the right size bit then un-chuck the bit and push it / follow it out with the metal stopper. The self closing feature of the cork should seal it.
> 
> - Festus56


That's a good idea, Mark.

And thanks everyone for your help! Didn't know a cork stopper could be so much trouble…....!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that is a cool tool. I bought a analog version at auction used to measure distances on maps. But I have spent hours rolling it across everything thing besides maps. It's fun to play with.


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, we have had a dusting of that white crap outside…..can go away anytime, please.

Any temp. below 50 degrees should be banned….maybe Congress could find a little spare time to enact that?

Snow can not be Congress' fault…..it takes COLD air to snow….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congress is allegedly combating "climate change" so buying a new $40K truck that has to have a $10K emissions system actually is exactly their fault!


----------



## robscastle

*Bill M :-* Make sure you fit the side handle before starting










*Candy:-* Looks like I might need to send you guys Red Cross pack for Christmas for your pet Napoleon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Rob. I learned that lesson when building a Maloof rocker.


----------



## robscastle

No injuries I hope just a scare


----------



## StumpyNubs

> *Bill M :-* Make sure you fit the side handle before starting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Candy:-* Looks like I might need to send you guys Red Cross pack for Christmas for your pet Napoleon?
> 
> - robscastle


Turn that guard to the handle side so you can't cut with the toe end of the disc, just the side opposite the handle. Don't ask how I learned that …


----------



## mudflap4869

Been eating hot apple pie with melted cheddar all my life. Don't ruin it with ice cream.
For another great meal.
Core and slice golden delicious or granny smith apples, slice up a bunch of pepperoni. Add some Gouda cheese and Ritz crackers. Pour a glass of wine and feast on it all.


----------



## CFrye

> *Candy:-* Looks like I might need to send you guys Red Cross pack for Christmas for your pet Napoleon?
> 
> - robscastle


Rob, you do that. I think he needs some Jarrah and Tasmanian oak to chew on! That should improve his appetite.
;-)

Beka, hope Lily is doing better.

Gary, stay warm, my friend!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….most of yesterday's snow is gone….just very frosty, outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had apple pie wine last night. No cheese.


----------



## bandit571

something wrong with the site, today….loading very slow, if at all….


----------



## controlfreak

I tried to post an kept getting an error and noticed no one posted for hours so I blame Ted's woodworking. He must have been uploading thousands of free plans.


----------



## GaryC

I've had to turn the "watch" off. I've been getting each post 3 or 4 times


----------



## Gene01

Just saw this from A1Jim.

H Freinds
Just a note to let you know that Charles is retiring I know all of his friends would want to wish him well.
Charles will no longer have new shows on his website but will have previously filmed shows will still available for the members of his online students, Charles great Blotch control will also still be available, Hi will also have an open house where he will be selling his equipment and a great supply of wood. on December 28th and 29th

I wish Charles all the best he has been a great friend and mentor to me and countless others, besides being a master woodworker he is an expert on finishing beyond that he is one the most caring and giving persons I've to know.
I hope he has a wonderful retirement and can catch up on all those missed days of fishing


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

@Charles Happy Retirement!!

@Candy she is much recovered after some benadryl. I think it was the trifexis we gave her the night before. She's not going to be happy today as candy making is happening in a few hours and she will be barred from the kitchen.

@Bandit we didn't get any white crap. must be colder up there?

So I've been warned I have until the 28th to finish the last two marker boxes. I got frustrated with the friction fit not fitting the last time I touched these and walked away from it before I wasted any more material. Apparently I blinked and it's three months later. So I'm thinking technically it would take me 4 hours to get all the pieces cut and fit - but with the issues I have been having I should triple that time - so 12 hours….or more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Charles could do some retirement fishing on this side of the big hill, I would be happy to pick his brain while floating on the large barge…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...well, at least it is FRIDAY….

GrandBRAT-Diva's Birthday party is tomorrow…..number 15


----------



## Gene01

This weekend will be spent at the computer with a couple new graphic programs. If I knew what I was doing, it wouldn't take as long.


----------



## bigblockyeti

So Monte just bought a house with a big (and relatively empty) shop close to Charles and Charles is getting ready to sell off a bunch of wood and equipment. Not a lot of imagination required to figure out where much of it might end up. I wish I had more space (and money) and had fewer time constraints to travel up there at the end of December.

BTW, where the heck has Monte been?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Well we seem to be moving from one crisis to another here in Mainiac land. Daughter #2 got back on her feet and off to classes… and three days later they had a tragedy on campus as a freshman girl was murdered just off the grounds. Stabbed to death by a group of punk kids who "robbed" her (she had nothing to take). Attack was spiteful (girl stabbed in the face) and to me appears to be racially motivated (kids were black and the victim white). It's a small all girls school and everyone is devastated. NYPD nabbed the little monster today, but that's small consolation compared to the life he snuffed out.

Daughter #3 came home from high school with stomach bug this week, but fortunately it was a fast moving 48 hour thing.

We're pushing hard to set up the new manufacturing cell and produce our first fabricated case job to meet a Dec. 16 deadline at work. Coordinating this would be a full time job for a month, but I get to do it as a collateral duty and push it through in two weeks.

Feeling a bit overwhelmed.

Hope you are all well


----------



## ssnvet

Just saw the note about Sir Charles… 
I wish you well friend. Hope things go well with shutting down the biz and that you can rest and recover your health. Dare I say "sit back and have yourself a cold one?" I think you've certainly earned it!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Charles.


----------



## BillWhite

Sorry to hear that we won't be getting any new stuff from Sir Charles. He's always been a great source. Best wishes go his way.


----------



## bandit571

Good Luck, Charles!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

So Charles is retiring from woodworking and going to go to work digging ditches? I'm missing something here. Don't we woodwork for fun and work for torture?

Tongue in cheek  Congrats Charles! You've earned it.

P.S. I bet Sir Charles still builds stuff, only now it'll be on his time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> So Charles is retiring from woodworking and going to go to work digging ditches? I m missing something here. Don t we woodwork for fun and work for torture?
> 
> Tongue in cheek  Congrats Charles! You ve earned it.
> 
> P.S. I bet Sir Charles still builds stuff, only now it ll be on his time.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


As many of you know, Charles has been fighting some serious health issues that have taken a lot out of him. It's not my place to give out details without his permission, but you can bet this decision wasn't made on the spur of the moment, and it wasn't easy for him. When someone like him stops making new content, it is a loss for us all. I am glad he will still be making his past content available so people may still learn from him for many years to come. And I know all of us here support his decision and are keeping him in our thoughts.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Is Charles still laid up or has he made it home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe Monte visited him at his home recently.


----------



## mojapitt

We were at his shop Saturday


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BTW, where the heck has Monte been?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Locked in the closet of that big new house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Monte is unpacking at the new house. I really don't know how we accumulated this much "stuff".


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Monte is unpacking at the new house. I really don't know how we accumulated this much "stuff".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, you don't know how much stuff you have until you have to pack it up and move it.

Maybe there's something to this minimalist movement…...!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Big game tomorrow! Go Navy-beat Army!


----------



## bandit571

Go Army..beat the Squids…


----------



## Gene01

Go Air Force. Are they even playing?


----------



## bandit571

F O G G Y outside this morning…...morning to ya….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A small skiff of snow this morning after a rain shower yesterday evening. A bit slick taking the wife to work this morning.

Busy in the shop lately. Just about get caught up and along comes more orders. Folks are going to run out of time soon to get something made and shipped by Christmas.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Just about get caught up and along comes more orders. Folks are going to run out of time soon to get something made and shipped by Christmas.
> 
> - Festus56


I have had several companies get legitimately angry at me because I showed their product in a video without telling them ahead of time. I've ruined peoples' weekends, vacations, holidays- all because they had too many orders and had to work overtime to keep up.

I always laugh at them and say, "I can think of worse problems for you to have…"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## ssnvet

Rain, rain, rain….
Lazy day for puppies









Tree is up and ready for Santa. Now if I could only make his list :^o


----------



## ssnvet

A wee bit of shop time. Haven't seen this real estate in a while.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Tree is up and ready for Santa. Now if I could only make his list :^o
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt - Sounds like me. If Santa didn't keep two lists, I might not have made the list, either.


----------



## ssnvet

Getting ready to "pull the lever" … been a couple years and the ammo dump is running low


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRAT Diva's 15th Birthday Party was this afternoon….at the local China Grill she likes…..

One of the rip saws came back home, minus something..









Sharpening Service was just starting to set the teeth…..first one just snapped right off….Went ahead and sharpened the rest of the teeth, anyway. Saw is only 150 years old….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Midshipmen sing second! Woo hoo!


----------



## Gene01

Begorrah! It be Sunday. I'd be sad if I didn't love my job so much. Retirement is hard work but, oh so enjoyable.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you're awake pretty early for being retired


----------



## Gene01

My alarm clock is my bladder. 


> Gene, you're awake pretty early for being retired
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, my alarm clock is built in. It's called a bladder. And, it has no snooze button!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Monte, my alarm clock is built in. It s called a bladder. And, it has no snooze button!
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well, it could have a snooze button, that all Depends ;>)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

> Monte, my alarm clock is built in. It s called a bladder. And, it has no snooze button!
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Well, it could have a snooze button, that all Depends ;>)
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Can't use 'em. Allergic reactions. Ya don't wanna know!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's snowing. Supposed to get several inches.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... It's snowing. Supposed to get several inches.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm sooooo sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Just about get caught up and along comes more orders. Folks are going to run out of time soon to get something made and shipped by Christmas.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> I have had several companies get legitimately angry at me because I showed their product in a video without telling them ahead of time. I ve ruined peoples weekends, vacations, holidays- all because they had too many orders and had to work overtime to keep up.
> 
> I always laugh at them and say, "I can think of worse problems for you to have…"
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy you are right. I am not complaining about the business. These folks want one of a kind, personalized items made. I can do anything in a short while but the shipping I can not control. They are thinking like someone I know well that waits until the 23rd or 24th to get serious about Christmas shopping. lol


----------



## Gene01

> .... It's snowing. Supposed to get several inches.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I m sooooo sorry to hear that!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'll bet you are!


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus that is my wife. Last night I burned a book mark for my niece, the wife asked if I was doing one for everyone. I told her no as it's for the nieces Christmas present since I drew her name. She said so you have some extra time can you burn one for my coworkers to use as name tags for their cubicles. Sure no problem it's about 30 minutes to burn per person plus computer time. How many do you need? She tells me 20+ and she needs them done by tomorrow morning. Guess what's not getting done, if you say name tags you are correct. If I did them all as one burn then cut them it would be quicker but my luck the laser would skip a tooth and screw the whole thing up. I will say that the book mark did turn out nice minus red cedar burns odd. I burned through the first piece so it took some time to get the power to burn the cedar to match the speed. Then opened up my poly mix that I wipe on and it was the consistency of jello. Lucky I always buy a extra can of what ever when I use half of one up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got very little snow. May get some more tomorrow though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well the weatherman lied and we hit a solid 60 today and I'm not complaining one bit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe 3 inches here so far…..


----------



## bandit571

Ya didn't have to send the stuff this way…..sheesh…..have to cancel the Doctor App, for the morning, now.

#6 spark plug seems to be having "issues".....need to find a place to replace all 6 plugs..this week.


----------



## DonBroussard

Our high temp for the day was 77F! Unseasonably warm, to be sure.


----------



## CFrye

Earlier this week snow was forecast for today (Sunday), so I made plans to join a construction crew-Gingerbread construction, that is. The parts were all pre-made by my friend Bonnie. Errors were made either in the planning or execution. The roof pieces weren't wide enough, the North Pole wouldn't stand up and Santa's sleigh refused to stay assembled. We laughed our way through it all. We used cardboard for the roof, shoved the sleigh under the fallen pole and put a sign next to the mess!









Oh, and it didn't snow today!


----------



## Gene01

What? No gingerbread building codes in your part of OK?
No snow on the mesa. We'll have a white Christmas, though. But, we'll be in Tucson for 60s and rain.


----------



## mojapitt

Next 2 weeks show no signs of the "S" word. A lot of rain though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Personally, I'm dreaming of a warm sunny Christmas, just like the ones I've rarely known.

Bandit, how many miles do you have on your van now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

5-6 inches last night, another 4-6 by tomorrow morning… I still blame Randy for disrupting the universe…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## diverlloyd

Just rain here.


----------



## Gene01

Does anybody here use it? I've saved a bunch of woodworking ideas to a specific place (? Board?) and, now I don't know how to get to that place. Any ideas?


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene - My Lumberjocks -> My Favorites?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….2-3" everywhere outside…trees are throwing snowballs when the wind hits them.

Van is close to 180K on mileage. Might even be the Original plugs. Payday is Wed. will see about getting them changed out, then.

Monday? Can we blame Randy for it being Monday?


----------



## Gene01

> Does anybody here use it? I ve saved a bunch of woodworking ideas to a specific place (? Board?) and, now I don t know how to get to that place. Any ideas?
> 
> - Gene Howe


My bad. I was asking about Pinterest.


----------



## DIYaholic

> 5-6 inches last night, another 4-6 by tomorrow morning… I still blame Randy for disrupting the universe…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> Monday? Can we blame Randy for it being Monday?
> 
> - bandit571


FAKE NEWS!!!.... just sayin'....


----------



## rhybeka

lol I leave for two seconds and you all just run off the rails 

got in some decent shop time after helping to hull peanuts for candy and almost have the jewelery / necklace hanger box done and ready to hang. thought about trying to get some tablet/phone stands quickly churned out but I know what happens when I try to do anything quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got very little snow yesterday, but may get 6" today.


----------



## bandit571

HUM BUG…..see IF you can send all that white crap down to Randy…I am sure he misses it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's very rare that the weather goes from east to west here. Doubt I can get it to go that far west.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Nubbers….

We had 4 solid days of rain and our snow is mostly gone now. Supposed to turn cold this week… in the teens.

Daughter #2 has really been thrown for a loop by this murder. They thought they had the kid, but apparently not. Still on the run. First time this type of thing has ever touched her world and she's having problems processing it.

I've been pushing hard to get our first ATA Case order build to meet customer deadline of 12/17.
Everything was cruising along and looking good until Friday, when we ran out of metric steel pop rivets.
We ordered them for delivery on Monday…. and guess what didin't show up.


----------



## Gene01

About Christmas eve, Randy will get snow…albeit on the mountains. He'll get a bunch of rain though.


----------



## DS

Freakin' porch pirates!



> We ordered them for delivery on Monday…. and guess what didin t show up.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I hate when that happens.


----------



## bandit571

Did not do a dang thing all day, other than set up to get the van fixed. I did walk the 7 block round trip to the Post Office, and back…..had a box to mail out…

Been snowing off and on this evening…..


----------



## CFrye

Spent most of the day, off and on, at the local Chevy dealer. I am now the owner onfa 2013 KIA Soul. The geezer van is history. At 266K miles, it was time.


----------



## Gene01

Monday was a bust. Spent most of the day at the 'puter trying to get two graphics programs to play nice with each other. Like herding cats.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…the only thing uglier than the view in my mirror….is the view out the window…

That little Shaker table? Was delivered as a Christmas Present last Sunday…..the Boss' Pastor has a new table.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Freakin porch pirates!
> 
> - DS


This time of year I dump the cat's litter into old Amazon boxes, reseal and put them on the porch. I don't get many packages stolen anymore


----------



## CFrye

^^^way stinkier than glitter bombs!


----------



## diverlloyd

My old company owner told me in the 70's they had issues with people running into the shop and stealing copper. They hooked up a welder to some of the big scrap chunks and never had issues again. He was telling me this because when the olympics were going to be in China, copper prices went up to over $4 a pound. People were starting to try to run in and steal it again. He said he didn't know why they picked their shop to steal from I told him the big sign out front that says brass and copper might be a clue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the new ride Candy!
Not too worried about porch pirates back here in the woods. Unless it's one of my goats.
Kids have another snow day tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a wee bit of time…resawing some Ash scraps..









Into .445" thick strips…









and the off cuts at 0.290" thick..









Need to finish cutting for width….to make parts for a box or three….


----------



## bandit571

And, just how do I know the thickness of these boards?









"We have ways.."


----------



## robscastle

Porch pirates relieved me of my beloved electric pushbike!










I can only wish they are on Santa's naughty list.

They better be fast peddlers if I find them!

You LJ's need some Bunya Pine for your heaters.

Monte indicated its kiln or whatever but its summer here and total fie bans in force .


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody early in the morning…...would like to sleep in….to at least St. Paddy's Day…...


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, Bandit. I feel like a ground hog, too. Used to really like winter. Now I like it much better when winter is 75°.

Working on gardener's kneeling bench for Christmas presents. This is a lightweight gadget that serves as a kneeling pad with arms or turned over it become a sitting bench. Makes gardening up close very comfortable. Made some in cherry a while back but they aren't holding up. So these are made of …. wait for it….osage orange. Each one has 22 through mortises 1/2" x 2" in 7/8" thick hedge. First few kicked my butt. Then I tried a new (to me) technique on my router mill (see Mark Sternberg) and precise, splinter free mortises began to emerge. It became a delight to feel the piston fit. Felt bad cutting the wedge slopes ruining that effect. Today I will set up to cut 200-300 very precise wedges using hedge in my finger joint jig on the table saw. This produces racks of wedges that snap apart for use. It's a time consuming setup, but can produce a lot of identical wedges in a very short time. I usually keep an inventory of the wood I'm using at the time for future use without setting up again. But I don't have any hedge wedge.

Merry Christmas, all.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Between the plugs and the labor…bill was just under $200….by $20. Sparkplugs were the ones Dodge installed when they built the 2010 van. They were down to a thin sliver of metal…..178K miles. Think it was time to change them out?

Waiting to hear from the Boss about what she wants to do today….otherwise…shoptime…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit glad you are getting that taken care of! holy moly

Just handed out a few well deserved cartons of homemade candy and cookies at work. gifts like that are hard because I'd like to give some to everyone but there aren't enough hours in a day and not everyone would appreciate it. you can tell we are all chomping at the bit to be on our time off… going to do more cookie/candy deliveries tomorrow - down to the two firehouses on our street that serve us - especially the one that had to help us get Lily unstuck from the couch last year. /eyeroll/


----------



## bandit571

Diced a spud, diced a couple hot dogs….Garlic, Olive oil/butter…salt and pepper…fry until happy…scramble in a few eggs…Lunch is served…Add some Franks Hot Sauce…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho nubbers…

My purple peeps finished up the season with a pair of wins in the consolation prize playoffs. Our victory chant was "we're number five, we've number five" :^o

Daughter #2 came home from NYC via. bus last night…. bus was delayed by weather (go figure) home at 1:30 a.m. and reminded this morning that I'm not a young man anymore.

Daughter #1 flies in tomorrow.


----------



## rockusaf

Friend from church dropped by this weekend and while she was here asked my wife where she got the JOY decoration we have in our front yard that I made a few years ago. My wife hinted that she REALLY liked it and she's been going through some stuff and is having a bit if a rough time right now so I whipped this out from some scrap plywood I had in the shop and we delivered it last weekend. It's funny how something like this that is so easy for us (LJ's and nubbers) that other's wouldn't even know where to begin. Nice to be able to make someone's day, maybe their holiday season.

Thought I'd share, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.










Rock


----------



## DanKrager

Good on you! Well done, Rock.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Way to spread the joy, Rock. Very nice of you.


----------



## bandit571

Too dang cold to go outside this morning..afraid something might freeze off….


----------



## rhybeka

So the cats have knocked over the wifes phone and watch charger she 'stole' from me for the millionth time, effectively breaking the phone charging part. Debating on switching up to wireless charging, and how to make it cat proof.


----------



## bandit571

Oil change for the van…Doctor's visit for me…..Not much else done, today….Gas mileage is much improved, though.

New shoes, new socks, and a new "Watch Cap" to cover my bald head. Need a nap, now…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> New shoes, new socks, and a new "Watch Cap" to cover my bald head. Need a nap, now…
> 
> - bandit571


All you need now is a new peacoat to go with the new watch cap.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So the cats have knocked over the wifes phone and watch charger she stole from me for the millionth time, effectively breaking the phone charging part. Debating on switching up to wireless charging, and how to make it cat proof.
> 
> - rhybeka


Closing the door would probably render the room cat proof…....!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dentist today, all good and even got a order for a live edge serving/cutting board. I picked out a piece of walnut that was okay looking but after planing the piece has some figure. The oil and bees wax made the figure pop and some of the grain has a shimmer to it. It turned out pretty nice but feel like I wasted a super nice piece of lumber. 20 minutes with the grinder to make the live edge more erratic and done in less then a hour. I'll drop it off tomorrow to her. Then I could find a tassel for the nieces bookmark so I had to make one of those also. These hands don't braid very very fine thread very well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Too dang cold to go outside this morning..afraid something might freeze off….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Gene01




----------



## ssnvet

For those who might have missed my forum post…

A little project underway…. will require tooling up a new shop….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it IS a FRIDAY?


----------



## GaryC

This might save some skin

https://saltycorn.com/products/6teethwoodcarvingdisc?fbclid=IwAR3U7ifTTMx-1MxZ5I41Io-dF0iDjs5F_4PuEpmqqtxTjYj6Hn4nWUkNCMA


----------



## bandit571

Almost too cold in the Dungeon Shop to do any work…..Need the ground to warm back up….may just go back to taking a nap…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that must be a really big spoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made a few signs for Christmas presents. This one is for my parents. CINDY made the decals and helped me put them on the wood. This is a piece of walnut with lots of sapwood. Almost looks like a lake map.


----------



## Gene01

Ya gotta get below the permafrost, Bandit.  It's 16° here. 45° in the shop.


----------



## Festus56

> Ya gotta get below the permafrost, Bandit.  It s 16° here. 45° in the shop.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene it is 48° here this morning and should get to the upper 50's later.


----------



## DonBroussard

No White Christmas here in south Louisiana. Prediction is for low 70's next Wednesday.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to warm up into the 40s, around here…..still 30 degrees too cold.

GrandBRATS are here, may go and hide in the shop, anyway…..


----------



## CFrye

Good looking signs, Rock and Bill!
Butcher! Where ya been?
Bill, have you heard from Mike?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not about the boxes Candy. I will text him.


----------



## Gene01

> Ya gotta get below the permafrost, Bandit.  It s 16° here. 45° in the shop.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene it is 48° here this morning and should get to the upper 50 s later.
> 
> - Festus56


Heat wave???


----------



## bandit571

2 hours IN the shop…worn me out….cramps, not used to that much work. Have a few pictures to process…sweatshirt was a bit too warm…


----------



## mojapitt

Charles Neil Owenby

RIP


----------



## CFrye

Too soon! RIP Neil.


----------



## mojapitt

I am glad to have been with him 2 weeks ago and spoke with him Monday. At least I was able to to give my feelings to him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

God has some finishing work for him up yonder…..


----------



## DonBroussard

RIP Charles.


----------



## bandit571

RIP Charles…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can't believe how fast he went. I spoke to him a few days ago and he said they told him anywhere from weeks to months.

Very sad to see him go, but glad his suffering is over.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

RIP Charles, a good guy and great teacher.


----------



## Festus56

Condolences to all of his family. RIP Charles.


----------



## MontanaBob

An insipiration to us all. RIP Charles.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man that did happen quick, RIP Charles. I really wish I could have made it to VA in June 17' as that's the closest the meet up has been since I've been active here. Wife was busy having a baby so she talked me out of going but I'm sure she would have been just fine.


----------



## Gene01

So long, my friend. RIP


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Yeti…..wish I could have made that gathering. Wanted to meet him in person.


----------



## DIYaholic

RIP Charles….
Your memory will live on in your masterpieces….
Your legacy will live on in the knowledge you so generously shared!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

WOW… I'm terribly saddened to hear this. I've been working on our box project in between working overtime, working at my parent's house I inherited, and all the general holiday hubbub. I'm going to plan on finishing my portion. Where we go from there, please let me know.

It's cathartic to make sawdust and now this project has taken on a deeper meaning.

RIP Charles. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I ve been working on our box project… Where we go from there, please let me know.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I'm not sure, Mike. Let's take some time to process all this and we'll come back to that once his family has had some time as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Same here Yeti…..wish I could have made that gathering. Wanted to meet him in person.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You too had a new baby in 6/17?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Let s take some time to process all this and we ll come back to that once his family has had some time as well.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Since it willl now be for one of his survivors, might it be appropriate to somehow turning it into more of a memorial to honor him rather than a gift for him? I remember the laser burned bench for Andy that looked (and I'm sure still does) really nice that no doubt serves itself as a bit of a memorial to him.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Since it willl now be for one of his survivors, might it be appropriate to somehow turning it into more of a memorial to honor him rather than a gift for him? I remember the laser burned bench for Andy that looked (and I m sure still does) really nice that no doubt serves itself as a bit of a memorial to him.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I just mean we should give it a little time before deciding on the box project. We must remember that it has been a very difficult year within the family with the passing of Sherri and now Charles. There are a lot of personal and emotional issues going on. I don't want to potentially add to the grief if a large gift that the family knows was intended for Charles shows up on their doorstep after his death.

I know that may sound strange, but it's a very complicated situation right now. Monte is more in touch with the family than I am, so I think we should wait at least a couple weeks and see what he thinks their emotional state is at that time before deciding about the box project in particular.

I do, however think it would be appropriate to memorialize Charles in another way. One way may be to post something like we have done with other friends at the top of this thread. Perhaps someone can collect photos and edit them into a video?


----------



## mojapitt

In my opinion, the box as a Memorial for Linda is more important than a gift to Charles. Knowing Linda, she would appreciate it as a showing of what he meant to us. As was done for Eddie, Andy and Rex.

I do think we should have a montage for Charles also at the beginning of the Thread.

Again, just my opinion


----------



## mojapitt

Totally unrelated, the orchard was started today.


----------



## mojapitt

I am planning to go to the sale next weekend. Still waiting to hear when the service is also.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> In my opinion, the box as a Memorial for Linda is more important than a gift to Charles. Knowing Linda, she would appreciate it as a showing of what he meant to us. As was done for Eddie, Andy and Rex.
> 
> I do think we should have a montage for Charles also at the beginning of the Thread.
> 
> Again, just my opinion
> 
> - Monte Pittman


As I said, Monte is closer to the situation within the family than I am, and if he thinks Linda would appreciate the box project as a memorial to Charles, then I think we should continue with it.


----------



## Festus56

Here are pictures of the box I made at the first of November when Stumpy suggested this project. I am just one of hundreds that he helped un-selfishly through phone calls and his videos. Was an honor to have a small part in this.

*Charles Neil Ownby "An Inspiration to All"*


----------



## mojapitt

That's really cool Mark.

A the end of the box build maybe Stumpy can post as a project.


----------



## CFrye

> That's really cool Mark.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


10+


----------



## bandit571

Seems rather empty..now…


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately Bandit, all of it is setup for an auction. It's painful to walk in there now.


----------



## mojapitt

There's many pictures from the get together I am sure we can find.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences to to the Neil family. 
Monte do you have a listing for his sale?


----------



## mojapitt

I am a little surprised, but Neil requested no Memorial service. Private burial for family only.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Yeti, I did not have a baby, I was mandatory to work OT and could not attend. I just meant I too did not get to go.


----------



## bandit571

Finger/Box Joints are getting test fitted…









Box is looking like 2-1/4 tall, by 11" long, by 6-1/2" wide. Had to sharpen a chisel. last night..









Edge was getting rounded over a bit. flattened the bevel to 25 degrees, honed to 2500 grit, and then stropped…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Will be out of the shop tomorrow. Have to make a road trip to SD tomorrow. My ride is ready and I get to help Santa deliver presents to some of the best folks….. My Customers!! The weather is nice so hope to make it a quick 12hr. run.


----------



## CFrye

Be safe, Mark.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, don't be sorry, babies are a huge PITA until ~6 years old. At least that's been my experience so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I know that Yeti. That's why I had my last one 9 years ago. Sean is still a handful.


----------



## Doe

RIP Charles. My condolences to Linda and the rest of the family.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> For those who might have missed my forum post…
> 
> A little project underway…. will require tooling up a new shop….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt that is so cool and love them!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm still sad about Charles. Even the wife remembered who he was and his name when I told her. He was such a good guy. Always willing to help a newb like me out. I'm glad he's not in pain anymore - I know it was a tough year.

Better get back to cutting hardboard. #ihatemyliferightnow


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Charles Neil Owenby
> 
> RIP
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What?


> Neil passed away


?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Can everyone let me know what I can do with you guys for Charles. I was lucky to get one of his DVDs several years ago and talk to him here many times.

All I can say is he was a know by many and a Friend to all.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, Crystal said to give you a hug from her. Well, this is about as close as I can get!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Made it home a bit ago. 740 miles and a couple hrs. visiting add up to 12hrs. total.

Weather was great and roads were dry. Was a few crazy drivers out there but they missed me.

Yeti and Bill, After three that are over 29 I can tell you it lasts longer than expected. Way past the teens.


----------



## bandit571

"Well, Goodnight, Folks"

"Goodnight, Boss."


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, Crystal said to give you a hug from her. Well, this is about as close as I can get!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tell her I'm very sorry and I know this was particularly hard for her under the circumstances. Have her contact me when they're ready if they want help keeping his online legacy alive and some income coming in for the family.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Pre-Christmas…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Christmas & a very Merry New Year to y'all….
or sumptin' like that!

I just started my Christmas shopping 5 minutes ago….
I just finished my Christmas shopping 4 minutes ago….
I went online and donated my entire Christmas budget to "Toys for Tots"....
My family & friends aren't "in need" of anything….
This will brighten the lives of deserving children who indeed are "in need"....


----------



## mojapitt

Very thoughtful Randy

I bought my wife a house


----------



## DIYaholic

> I bought my wife a house
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And here I thought you bought yourself a shop….
With a free house attached!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Very thoughtful Randy
> 
> I bought my wife a house
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My wife and I did some volunteer work years ago in Eastern Europe. We were in a tiny Soviet-era apartment in downtown Riga, Latvia. It was freezing cold, we were living on bread and cheese because we could barely speak the language yet, and we had bed bugs. And we were celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary with a liter of vodka that cost less than $2USD.

I told her she should thank me because most husbands don't take their wives to Europe for their 10th anniversary


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice thing to do Randy. Thank you.

We had Christmas this morning, because I work tomorrow. It was nice. FedEx lost Liam's big present, so that wasn't real nice, but he's over it. He's helping his brother put together a big LEGO set.

I got a new weather station and a wood mizer hat. CINDY also ordered me a wood mizer hoodie, but that's on backorder. When she tried to pay for those things, they said it was on them, since I own a sawmill. I got her some earrings and stuff for her Cricut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I went online and donated my entire Christmas budget to "Toys for Tots"....
> 
> - DIYaholic


Good choice, I remember years ago before Dad retired from the Marine Corp, he overseen the Toys for Tots for the central Indiana area…..


----------



## bandit571

Decided to open my Christmas present my grand son gave me..









As I have a slight tickle in me throat…..

Merry Christmas, you all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pour em' if ya got em' bandit…..


----------



## rockusaf

Merry Christmas all. Putting in a lot of hours right now at work augmenting for other shifts but since it's just me and my wife now I figured I can fill in for those with families that wanted time off. This many hours in a row remind me of being deployed, well that and the idiots lighting off fireworks in the neighborhood tonight.

Rock


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas all. I'm here at work today. Hope it's quiet.


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas to all

Bill, hope you are very bored today


----------



## CFrye

Merry Christmas, y'all!
Bill, you ought to know better than to say the 'Q' word at work!
I'm working, part of the day.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Merry Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Merry Christmas Nubbers!


----------



## Festus56

Wishing All a Merry Christmas !!


----------



## diverlloyd

To my laser guys, has anyone had good luck burning red cedar. It took me 5 test burns to get the speed and intensity right but that was just a straight burn in and not a picture. I'm going to try a photo and was wondering if anyone already had a good setting. When I was testing it seemed to want to burn heavy or not at all.


----------



## Festus56

I have not had any big problem with cedar. As long as the beam is focused it does good. Here is one of several cribbage boards I have done. The drawing is just outlined at normal speed and not burned solid but comes out good. Have done inscriptions on cedar chest and jewelry box too. Have way better luck with cedar than pine, am always having to go over twice and slower it seems. I can not do pictures (grayscale) with mine so am not sure about that.


----------



## MrWolfe

Merry Christmas Everyone!
Time for some Christmas cheer for me. I just did a glue up in the shop so no more shop time and Christmas Spirits (whiskey) are in order. Merry Christmas and God Bless you and yours!!!
Jon


----------



## controlfreak

Still not allowed to open my track saw yet :-(

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## firefighterontheside

But it's Christmas!


----------



## Doe

We hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

Did ab-so-lute-ly nothing today. WAS going to do the full monty breakfast…..no eggs in the house, grrrr. Have to wait until tomorrow morning, to go out and buy eggs.

on Youtube, there are videos of train rides, where the camera is sitting right by the "train driver" in the cabin….addicting. Been touring many places by train, that I'll never get to see.

Maybe tomorrow, I can get back to the shop….after Brunch, of course…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus to do the cedar book mark I had it on 200 intensity (3500mw)and 800 speed. I need to tighten up the belt on the laser carriage any faster and it would skip a tooth half way through the burn and it seemed to be vibrating more then normal. I haven't done any pine and I didn't write down all my settings for cedar yet in my laser notebook book. I figure I still need to dial it in more. I had it focused very small and on grey scale I set it a bit wider, I think the wider on grey scale makes the shadowing look more artsy.


----------



## Festus56

AJ, Not sure if it makes any difference but I leave my intensity on 100 all the time. 800 yo 900 is usually where I run the speed for a good burn on cedar. Mine is only a 1600 w machine though.


----------



## Gene01

Since I got the 5.5 w. machine, it's become another T&E process as to settings. Playing with speed and power. Power at 50 seems ok without messing with speed. Haven't got to dithering or grey scale yet. I can waste hours playing around.


----------



## Gene01

A Go Fund Me page to help with Charles' medical expenses.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/307382


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

15 pancakes, made with Brown Sugar & Cinnimum ….
bacon and sausage links
Hash browns, with onion & garlic…fried up in the bacon grease..
Scrambled eggs, with onion and garlic….

Brunch is served….


----------



## bandit571

Grooves made…









Plywood bottom has been sized, cleaned up, edges beveled…









And a glue up has been made..









Maybe I can start on the lid, next?









Need to flatten it down, a bit…


----------



## diverlloyd

Built a laser bench toady and underneath is lumber storage. I now have reclaimed 1/2 of my shop floor space. I don't know what I'm going to do with all the extra room.


----------



## mojapitt

These were prototypes for Charles. Only 3 made with curly maple and his signature color.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, can you run over and build a couple cabinets for my wife's kitchen?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I should be there shortly after 2am…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..at least it IS a FRIDAY….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers….

And Happy Christmas to you all.

I just learned of Charles' passing. I'm stunned…. didn't realize his illness was was that serious.

Charles and I corresponded a fair bit some 5 years ago and shared about our experiences in the Navy. He was very modest and didn't appear to speak much about it publicly, but I think it's important to recognize it when men serve their country and make significant sacrifices. Charles was a football player in high school and had college scholarship offers, but chose to enlist in the navy, as we were at war. Apparently he was such an athlete that they recruited him to join the SEAL teams, which were still a relatively new organization. After her returned from Nam, the college scholarships were gone and he got work doing custom auto painting, which is where he became a master with a spray gun. Charles said that his experiences were all very hush-hush and that he didn't feel comfortable with the way the SEALS had become hyped up and glamorized.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Charles said that his experiences were all very hush-hush and that he didn t feel comfortable with the way the SEALS had become hyped up and glamorized.


Yes, he spoke to me a bit about it, but he wasn't one to tell many stories about his experiences. At least not to me. A lot of that part of his past was very hush-hush, and I respected that by not asking him many questions. I only listened and let him say as much as he wanted to say.


----------



## mojapitt

I heard several of Charles stories from the war. Not pretty.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> - Doe


I was just asking about you Doe and no one replied. Hope all is well.

Pray everyone had a great Christmas and do not forget New Years is just around the corner.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, same old, same old outside the windows. Haven't heard what the plans are for today….yet.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber run is done. Picked three 1×6 x 9' Ash boards. quarter sawn, had to saw them to fit in the van. Supplier is leaving for "Down Under" next week….thought I'd stock up a bit….

48 degrees outside, sun is trying to burn off all the fog….mixed results.


----------



## bandit571

Lid almost done…box cleaned up..









Lid is 3/8" thick….had a lot of scrubbing to do…


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe, Arlin and Sandra, you just don't visit enough for us to keep up to date. We greatly appreciate you and miss your visits. Please post more often. 
I do not post as often as once did because my eyesight is failing, and typing is a bit of a chore. I hunt and peck then find that it takes forever to correct my errors. My fingers are as blind as my eyes, so it is a booger.
Here is hoping that the New Year brings peace and prosperity to all my L.J. family.


----------



## Gene01

Did someone say "The South shall rise again"?


----------



## DonBroussard

I predict that the Tigers will win the Natty. I will, of course, be rooting for LSU.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## controlfreak

No doubt that LSU will be the toughest opponent Clemson has faced this year but then again that is what they said about Ohio State. Go Clemson!


----------



## Gene01

Having no dog in the fight, I just hope for a great game.


----------



## Mean_Dean

With the way LSU dismantled OU, and the way Clemson struggled with Ohio State, I predict an LSU win.


----------



## bandit571

Some Wood Porn?









Current stash…8 boards, average length about 54"...









Wonder what I can make with these…









Wonder if I can find a book match for these…









Fancy end grain, too…..


----------



## CFrye

Monte, the mugs are great! Will there be more made?


----------



## CFrye

Nice looking stash ya got there, Bandit!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy. No more will be made. If we get together again I will put them up for door prizes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My brother and SIL went to Clemson for undergrad school. When I was living in Ohio, OSU fans were super annoying, not so much just the arrogance, but when they'd win, students would destroy cars and incinerate dumpsters. Having seen and heard of some of that kind of behavior was pivotal in deciding not to go there even after being offered a partial scholarship. Clemson fans certainty can be annoying but when USC was competitive at least they'd kind of tame it down a little, not so much anymore. My neighbors both went to Clemson and despite being die hard fans are still very pragmatic about where the kids might end up going interested in basing it off cost and the average starting salary of whatever degree they're seeking rather than a cost be damned degree from their alma mater.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…can I go back and hibernate?


----------



## diverlloyd

Good afternoon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- how did the sale at Charles' shop go?


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip to Lima, OH…....hard to get through the town…Mainly was there to shop at Hobby Lobby. Came in on 117 east side of town…Hobby Lobby is on the North west edge of town….Was only going to spend around $10…...









Went over budget a bit $16.54….for 7 baggies of parts…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..today is the Boss' Birthday…..


----------



## controlfreak

Mine too. Its always nice to have a world wide party on your birthday and a holiday after. My father liked that he could claim me as a deduction for the entire year.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday to all you tax-deduction babies…

And now I shall wax philosophic on the deeper lessons of 2019.

Uh…..........

Sorry, but I've been up since 4:30 a.m. plowing snow and that's all I've got.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday, Boss!
Happy Birthday, CF!
Good bye 2019!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Here is hoping for a Happy New Year to all my Friends!!

Is 30° now and mostly sunny. Should get to the low 40's today and the upper 40's tomorrow. Should be about the same for the next week with lows in the low 30's. No significant chance of moisture of any kind for a week. Warmer than usual for sure. Two years ago it was -8° and 18" of snow.


----------



## Gene01

It's 1500 hrs here. Gotta be 1800 hrs somewhere. Poured a wee bit of single malt for a New year's toast to all my good LJ buddies. Here's to ya! May all your troubles during the coming year be as short as your New Year's resolutions. 
And another toast to our departed friend, Charles. Raise your glasses!!


----------



## bandit571

00:01….shot of J&B….Cheers! Hope 2020 is better than 2019 was….


----------



## DIYaholic

I still got 01H:10M to go…..
That don't mean I ain't got a cold one goin' though….


----------



## Festus56

I am still here having a few with you Randy.


----------



## JL7

Happy New Years Folks!


----------



## MrWolfe

Cheers!!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Gene01

Slept through the celebrations. Woke up to 2020. Nothing's changed. It's still dark and it's still cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I closed the 2019 book about 10:30pm, I wanna be just like Gene when I grow up…..


----------



## Gene01

> I closed the 2019 book about 10:30pm, I wanna be just like Gene when I grow up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Careful what you wish for. I'm still working on that adulting thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I'm still working on that adulting thing.
> 
> - Gene Howe


"Adulting" is highly overrated….

Happy Hangover Day….


----------



## Festus56

I made it to the New Year then slept in this morning. Had a drink for all you that quit early.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't quit early, it was New Years somewhere when I went to bed.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….trying not to shout…...

For something fun to watch…youtube has a video by the Irish Rovers…."Wasn't that a Party".....


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit. Brings back some memories…sketchy as they are.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Must have been a good party,


----------



## CFrye

What kind of cat nip do y'all have around your place, Butcher? 
:-D
My son recently discovered that olives have a cat nip-like effect on kitties.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What kind of cat nip do y'all have around your place, Butcher?
> :-D
> 
> - CFrye


None in my yard but these guys are outside cats. No telling where they went. They show up to eat, and sleep it off.


----------



## bandit571

Hardware installed…









Inside stained..









Outside too….









Strange screwdriver, though..









Back in my day…there was this thing called a Hairy Buffalo…..


----------



## bandit571

Gene: TPW down? Have tried all day, NADA…..Server not found.


----------



## Gene01

Up now. Dunno what was the deal.


----------



## bandit571

Down long enough that I could build a set of dividers for the one box….and process the rest of the 1/2" scraps for another box.

Time for another shot of J&B…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Down long enough that I could build a set of dividers for the one box….and process the rest of the 1/2" scraps for another box.
> 
> Time for another shot of J&B…..
> 
> - bandit571


Must have been down this afternoon while I was turning some segmented spiral wine glass bases. Got 4 all done and 2 more solid ones finished. Amazing how quickly they go once I get them all glued up.


----------



## bandit571

Dividers fitted…









Divider joinery..









Lid for the next box glued up…









Sides have been milled a bit..









Was a busy day..









At least the lid does shut…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy new year greetings from CO.


----------



## bandit571

0900 wake-up…..might as well call it a day….say "Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## ssnvet

Happy New Year everyone… wishing all my nubby peeps a happy, healthy and prosperous 2020.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….

"Now, Holidays come, and then they go, nothing new today, collect another memory."


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/

hey all! sorry for being quiet - was run around the week and a half I was off work - so that was like work but different work. not much shop time to speak of but I got the backs on two marker boxes. I stopped while ahead. I'll have to cut the rest of the insides when I get back out there so that will require a concentrated amount of time.

Hope it was a joyful Christmas and a Happy new year so far!  going back to my meh coffee and data cleaning


----------



## bandit571

Shop time started @ 1500 hrs…ended at 1700 hrs,,,back was getting a bit stiff….

Film in a little bit….


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Nice view Bill


----------



## bandit571

Too much of..









and..









Not enough of this, today….all five parts needed some plane work….Some needed cut down for length, to match the size of the lid. Between the #358..









And the No. 4 ..









Elbow was getting almost as much work as with the #3 Stanley plane…after 2 hours, I was getting a bot sore….









made a mess….that I had to clean up…









Since Igor flew back home…at least he left the broom behind, this time. 
May try to get the other 2 corners done…









We'll see..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it IS a FRIDAY…


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to catch up on my blogs….about half done….may try the shop after Supper, tonight…if the back lets me…


----------



## diverlloyd

Played electrician for 2 days at my buddies house. He had 90v on the neutral and 120v on the hot, but 120v if tested with each other. Two outlets had gotten hot and lost some coating. So he has all new outlets now and turns out the very first outlet in the run was leaking power from hot to neutral. I think it had fatigued out and corroded also causing the neutral and hot to touch but not touch good enough to give full power to the neutral. Corrosion caused the issue but also probably stopped a small fire from happening. I told him he is lucky and safe now. Now I get to fix my computer cord it needs some soldering.


----------



## bandit571

Back said "no" to going to the shop, tonight…..will try tomorrow. Mr. Gumption seems to have taken Friday off….


----------



## rhybeka

Attending the OSU vs Wisc. Men's basketball game with the wife, and shopping for bandsaws. I'm wondering if I should look at Jet instead of Laguna… way too many choices.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!!


----------



## Gene01

Top o' the marnin' to ya. It's gonna get up to 45° today. The little snow that remains will be gone. Forecasted high for tomorrow is 53°. Then, it drops to the mid 30s for a stretch. Ah well, it's only 75 days til spring.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..who ordered this white stuff falling outside my window?


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all it's 39 here with a high of 41 but it looks like a warm up at the beginning of the week. I need to do some more test burns today. The first wasn't bad but halfway there is a lot of black in the picture so my setting are wrong. I'm thinking I may have to pause the laser and turn down the power then get it going again. Nothing like being able to play around with something and learn at the same time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, heavy burning will leave a bit of smoke residue, especially on softer wood, nothing some 320 won't clean up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, did ya order that snow so Randy wouldn't stop by and drink all yer beer???


----------



## mojapitt

Happy to report that it's low 60s and none of the "S" word in sight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty my issue is the cedar seems to burn well but it doesn't want to burn grey scale. It either burns or it doesn't and it doesn't help that the dog in the picture is white so getting it to burn the greyish wrinkles makes the black nose and mouth area just a big blob. If I could take out the mouth area and do it separate then it would work out better. I may just try it on some maple and see what it looks like. The cedar does burn nice crisp lines though.


----------



## bandit571

Just had another snow squall run through the area….nothing sticking.

Started at 1200 hrs…and got to about here..









About 2 hours or so later….Corners 3 and 4 dovetailed….four sides have a groove for the plywood bottom to sit in









Plywood was a tad wide..we have ways…









Waiting on glue to cure, now…


----------



## Gene01

DL, does your software have a dither setting? In grey scale, my pictures always burn too dark.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I don't think so. I'm using windows photos to lighten and darken the photos. I'm on burn test 13. It's burning alright but I think I can get more details. It's only 30 minutes per burn so not to bad and I'm burning half size. The dog is a English bulldog so I'm trying to get some of the wrinkles to so up better but she was white and the wrinkles are just a tad darker so they aren't burning well yet. I darken the photo and Igbo seems to be a bit better now it's just getting the settings. My speed is good and the burn in time is good so I'm just adjusting power to try and get the wrinkles to show and not to lose the detail in the nose since it's all black there.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Here is why I use T2 Laser for photos.
Video


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene Benbox automatically switches it to black and white. I will try to convert it to gcode. But I did some photo clarity work so I need to try those also. All the other pictures I have done so far have benn really nice on maple,beech and mdf.


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…..site seemed to have been down for a while last night?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that's a face you just have to love.


----------



## miketo

Somehow I pictured Bandit as being taller.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I rewatched the video and then played around in inkscape. I figured out even more stuff in inkscape, that program has a ton of stuff that maybe helpful when I build a cnc. Then my computer charger cord stopped working(there is a break in the wire somewhere) so I had to order a new one. While on amazon I purchased a new 1 micron dust collector bag and some clear bags for the bottom. Hopefully the stuff gets here quick since the distubution center is a coupe miles away.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ I could use one of those!

afternoon all! spending an extra day working - have a lot to prepare for a meeting tomorrow morning and just had not enough hours in the day on Friday to get it done. since I've been working since 9am, I'd say it's taken me longer than I thought it would even on Friday. glad you all are keeping yourselves busy


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I think was all cheap on amazon, the dust collector top bag was $16 and the bottoms 12 but my collector is a 14" in diameter the charger was $10. If you want I can let you know how good it works after I get the stuff. I'm hoping the bags don't affect the suction to bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Gene, did ya order that snow so Randy wouldn t stop by and drink all yer beer???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That would be a wise plan….



> Happy to report that it's low 60s and none of the "S" word in sight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Happy to report that today was 75 and none of the "S" word in sight!!!

That and although I am saddened that my Buffalo Bills Playoff run is over….
I am ELATED that The Patriots Playoff run is also OVER!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Been busy in the shop. Usually after the holidays it slows down a bit but not this year. Not complaining though as Jamie says "Busy is good".

Good luck AJ. Sorry I am no help with grayscale issues. If I ever have to get a new laser you guys will be my experts to call for help.

Weather has been in the mid to upper 40's and lows in the 30's which is warmer than usual. And it has ben dry here also.


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy - Julie was happy about that as well. Not so happy about how the Bills were playing since they 'should have won that game'.


----------



## Gene01

Never could get over the air TV and, since we discontinued Dish TV, my weekends have been much more productive. 
Burned 3 new photos yesterday. I'm telling ya, T2 Laser is the cat's meow. 
No white stuff up here either, Randy. But, spring's a long ways away.


----------



## rhybeka

I wish we were getting some white stuff - I'm ready for it to be cold enough to kill some things. Hate driving in it though! I need some shop time as well.


----------



## DS

Gene, all NFL games that are normally broadcast in your area can be live streamed to your phone, or tablet, with the NFL app - started this season.

There goes the productivity - sorry, not sorry.
Enjoy the playoffs… no antenna required



> Never could get over the air TV and, since we discontinued Dish TV, my weekends have been much more productive.
> Burned 3 new photos yesterday. I m telling ya, T2 Laser is the cat s meow.
> No white stuff up here either, Randy. But, spring s a long ways away.
> - Gene Howe


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers….

Bill… awesome pic. you're a braver man than I doing off trail, back country skiing. Do you have the avalanche finder equpiment?

Gene… laser is on my short list. But I don't have time for all the hobbies I have now.

I spent several afternoons re-loading 45 acp and 9mm and have have enough in stock to last a couple years…. unless I start shooting steel plates with the Saturday morning crew at the Rod N Gun Club, as they burn through a lot of ammo in a short period of time. I've shot with them twice and I must say it is a real hoot!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..Monday, about says it all….

May try to get the clamps off the latest box….sometime.

Bright, sunny day outside, just too cold for my liking.

Beka: Careful what you wish for….this being Ohio in Winter…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My wife got into the wood burning part of woodworking this Christmas season. She enjoyed the artistic part as it is similar to her drawing and painting penchant. However, she also discovered that bamboo is a terrible specimen to attempt to wood burn with a Hobby Lobby $50 variable heat tool.

I told her we could get a Laser. You should have seen the look she shot me. If looks could bruise, I'd be black and blue still. Anyway, I think the Laser is out, but a better wood burning tool is on the horizon.

That's about all I've got right now. I've still got the boxes as I never really heard if we're moving forward as a memorial project or just holding tight in a waiting pattern so the family can grieve.

I understand the topic as I've been down that road for an eerily similar situation. Sepsis was part of what put my mother in the hospital almost two years ago. It hurts to lose someone, not just immediate family, but all around and I understand all the fallout that comes with it. It all takes time and sorting through the detritus of time and it is a very time consuming process.

Happy sawdust making all.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps came off the box..nothing flew apart…always a good sign. Sanders and a plane to clean the box up….









Sand the pins down level…plane things smooth. Lid was then planed to match the box…









Hinges have been picked out…









Along with the rest of the hardware..









Maybe after Supper, I can install all the metal parts?


----------



## diverlloyd

Lasers are fun, and cheap now. The learning aspect of it I find very fun also. I have learned about 10 new programs just to play around with.


----------



## bandit571

Hardware installed, stain applied and wiped down,,,PIP?









For scale?









Opened?









End view?









And two boxes together..









Not too bad, for a Monday?


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice boxes bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Burnt 2 photos today in dithered, not sure if I'm happy with either one…..


----------



## CFrye

Both look good, Marty!


----------



## Gene01

Nice pair of boxes, Bandit.

Looking good , Marty. Both of them.


----------



## ssnvet

News flash…. the Purple Peeps are now officially Purple Pain….










Not my first choice by a long stretch, but I'm one of the old fuddy duddies on the team, so what do I know. No one liked my alternative proposal…










Though I can't imagine why???

None the less, we opened the season last night with a 3-0 win over the fall season champions, the Black Knights who say "Ne". It was a feisty game to say the least… but our goalie was a stone wall and kept us in the game, until we finally converted some opportunities. Last goal was on an empty net, so it was closer than the score might reveal.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty on my computer if I go and hover over the picture and right click there is a edit option(windows 10). I use that and in that program there I think it's the third option at the top but when I click that it comes up with a clarity option. I turn that all the way up and save a copy then do it again to the copy until I get something that I think will work. Then it has really helped bringing out details when transferred to the laser. The pictures look kind of crappy in color but when it turns it to black and white they start looking really nice since the detail pops. I assume it's like the old black and white movies where a red looked more like black then black on film. But then again I am having a lot of fun seeing what all the programs can do. Now if I could figure out how to cut the backgrounds out of pictures quickly and it manually that would be great.

Matt I think the second one is more of purple pain then the first. Subject anyone to the second for extended periods of time is against the Geneva convention. Purple pain is awful close to purple rain, you might get some good prince chants going.
I was looking at brass hinges last night found a set I liked on alibaba and didn't notice the minimum order was 10000 pieces at $.75 a piece. The wife said no, next time I'm in wood craft I will take her by the hinge section so she can get sticker shock.


----------



## bandit571

Lung Doctor this morning…"See you in 6 months.." Renewed the inhaler scripts….

Not sure if Barney would strike fear in anybody….


----------



## bandit571

Hinges: Menard's has a row of them….even one section dedicated to small box builders….or, go to Hobby Lobby.

Lowes wants too much for their Bright Brass stuff..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I was looking at the solid machined brass ones. I'm out of the small ones, I don't need any right now just was looking to resupply. 
The wife has been complaining that I haven't made her anything in a while so maybe a box. Then I thought about a name plate for her work desk with some nice little message on the back for just her to see.


----------



## miketo

Maniac, I'm all in favor of Barney TBPD as the team mascot. You gotta have fun in life; too many people want it to be serious all the time. Besides, you can whip in a couple of goals before the other team stops laughing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, don't say that word…..


----------



## bandit571

First couple of coats are applied to both boxes….might take a look in a bit, and see how they turned out….

Should I post them as a single project….or have each as their own project? Have to get them ready for "Prime Time"....


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ working and listening to an audiobook with a female sherlock holmes. Not bad!


----------



## diverlloyd

Audiovox beka?


----------



## bandit571

3 coats of Amber Shellac…1 pound cut…









Small box..









Large box…end details…









Might call these 2 done?


----------



## mudflap4869

I resolved to make no resolutions, one week into the year, and by golly so far, I am living up to that resolution. Yeah I know, comma splice. But they jist aint no inlish perfessers hereabouts.


----------



## bandit571

The Queen's English?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I resolved to make no resolutions, one week into the year, and by golly so far, I am living up to that resolution. Yeah I know, comma splice. But they jist aint no inlish perfessers hereabouts.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Sandra is a teacher now, so you can spend the rest of this class sitting in the hallway…..


----------



## bandit571

Hall Monitor Jim?

Morning to ya. 28 WINDY degrees outside, with a few large, stray white flakes drifting by…just had a SQUIRREL go by the window, looks like he found lunch..may see about Lunch for me, in a bit….


----------



## diverlloyd

Pinto beans with ham chunks and cornbread bandit. Add onion if you want.


----------



## Gene01

Add some jalapeno bits to the cornbread. I like to crumble some cornbread into the bowl and add the soupy beans. My dad would add either ketchup or maple syrup. I'm not a fan of either.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

After having her flight canceled due a bad weather in Iceland (go figure) Mary flew back to Paris last night. At first we thought the rescheduled flight was for tonight, so this threw our planning into crisis management mode. I was choking back tears at the airport, as with her ongoing health issues, I feel like any of these partings could be the last time I see her. Just call me the drama queen.










All my reloading kit is stowed away and the workbench cleared off, so I'm ready to dive into the next project…. I think that is going to be making the coffee table (to match the Morris chair). I'll have to wrap my head around the design changes and re-measure what I have left for White Oak stock. It will be good for me to be busy in the shop at nights again.

I'll need to post some pics of the bandsaw mill progress. Basically… all the machined parts are done and the frame is assembled. I have everything stowed in the barn until spring, as I can't do the rails and bunks until I pour the concrete pad. Hopefully this will be in the spring, but it may be (much?) later, as I'm hoping to build a 2-car garage this summer.


----------



## bandit571

Shredded spuds, Green Onions, Garlic, Black Pepper, couple of eggs scrambled in….top with shredded cheese.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sliced tomato for lunch. No gumption to fix anything else. 
I like a ham hock, some chopped onion and a bit of molasses cooked up in my pintos. Served with cornbread (with the beans) and a side of fried taters. Dang! With all those thoughts, I am going to have to do me some cooking.


----------



## diverlloyd

Tomorrow's lunch will be a pork chops and either mashed potatoes or potato cakes. Haven't decided yet on the potatoes I guess it will be how I feel.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I had some good white beans and ham this weekend. I wanted to surprise Nannette with a batch of my own today. I took out the slow cooker, dry white beans and the rest of the ingredients, including the ham bone from the freezer. I put all the ingredients in the slow cooker, added water and seasoning. After about an hour, I lifted the lid to stir things around and noticed an orange-red color that I was not expecting. Well, it turns out that the ham bone was actually spaghetti sauce and meatballs. I was already past the point of no return so I let it finish cooking. I am sorry to report that this story does not have a happy ending, though. My accidental creation was not good at all, and there is no expectation or hope for a successful repair.


----------



## Gene01

> Nannette and I had some good white beans and ham this weekend. I wanted to surprise Nannette with a batch of my own today. I took out the slow cooker, dry white beans and the rest of the ingredients, including the ham bone from the freezer. I put all the ingredients in the slow cooker, added water and seasoning. After about an hour, I lifted the lid to stir things around and noticed an orange-red color that I was not expecting. Well, it turns out that the ham bone was actually spaghetti sauce and meatballs. I was already past the point of no return so I let it finish cooking. I am sorry to report that this story does not have a happy ending, though. My accidental creation was not good at all, and there is no expectation or hope for a successful repair.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I hate to laugh but…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Don, things like that is why I am banned from the kitchen without supervision.

Was over 50° yesterday and sunshine. Now in upper 20's with a high in the low 30's. Will be at least 10 days before we get back to this temp they say. Guess winter finally decided to pay us a visit.

Still busy in the shop. Have been getting enough orders that I haven't had time to spare and work on my own projects.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## controlfreak

Lunch will be a hamburger patty loaded up with mushrooms, onions and swiss cheese with no bun. Such is life on a keto way of eating.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today….Arby's Loaded Italian Sub….messy….

Morning to ya…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is a cat that had to much


----------



## mojapitt

That's great picture Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, this is a dithered 5×7 with a 1000 feed rate, 150 max power, and 0.2 resolution on maple veneer…..


----------



## diverlloyd

The amazon fairy dropped off my stuff today so new dust collector bag install and the bottom plastic bag is on but just bungie corded on. The new laptop charger works and I figured I would rewire the old one since in was putting out power at the box. Turned the laser on and it's burning a small test burn maybe I will go out and take a picture. Also installed another light in the shop above the new laser table. And even swept up some wood and dust, the trash guys will love me with the can being half full of dust and scraps.


----------



## mudflap4869

Don, that is the way many great chefs were born. Now Nannette has been assured that SHE is the kitchen master, and you are the dishwasher. 
I, over the years, have also had to toss out many of my most ingenious concoctions. Including cook-wear that could never have been salvaged. Occasionally I have even considered eating everything raw, but I can't get past the thoughts of my meat like that. Steak = medium rare, every other meat= cooked. NO INNARDS!!!


----------



## rhybeka

uuuugh…down with the sniffles. got nothing otherwise - trying to put in some extra time at work otherwise still. anybody want to loan me a heated blanket?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I slowed the feed rate to 750 and increased the resolution to 0.15…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried a 0.1 resolution but the file was so big it wasn't playing nice…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, What were the settings for the one on the left? What was the output size? At 0.15 res, how long was the burn? How do you prepare your photos for burning?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….47 rainy, WINDY degrees outside….and socked in for the day….Marty seems to be trying to drown me….good thing I'm on the highest hill in Ohio…

2 Doctor's visits today…..will see how the day goes..

It is a FRIDAY, right? Kind of hard to tell, anymore….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, the left was a dithered 5×7 with a 1000 feed rate, 150 max power, and 0.2 resolution on maple veneer. I changed the feed rate to 750 and the resolution to 0.15 for the right. The left time was about 1 1/2 hours, and the right was almost 3 hours. All the prep was done in Microsoft Paint3D…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, all that rain you got runnin' down hill has Beka down with the sniffles…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

Did you do the burn from the color copy of the b/w? If the b/w it think it makes it to light, but from the color it might come up a lot better.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, after seeing the burns and now the actual picture you started with, I'm most curious, where is that young man's right hand?

Don, I made ham and potato soup in the slow cooker and it turned out great. I really wanted to make ham and beans with the last of the new years ham and bone but the thought of having the comforter hover over us all night instead of laying down had my wife decide otherwise for me.


----------



## bandit571

All-you-can-eat Fish for Lunch today…..finger got poked this morning…reading a tad low. Ear Doctor clean the right ear out, everything looked good…had a clear view of the wall when he looked through….

Pricing Grinders….decided to just get a new wheel, for now.

Still have showers rolling through….lower 50s outside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty
> 
> Did you do the burn from the color copy of the b/w? If the b/w it think it makes it to light, but from the color it might come up a lot better.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


The color was converted to B/W and faded out the background in Paint3D, then that copy was used to burn…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…warm, wet, WINDY, cloudy day…..

Moose and Squirrel have delivered a set of plans to the shop….trying to keep Boris and Natasha from stealing them..



























And have selected a plank to build with….









Only need one…selected for grain..









Downloaded from Paul Sellers' site. Need to start cutting some parts…..looks like a good day to hide in the shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Went to woodcraft and left with all my money. If I drove the truck and it wasn't super crappy weather then I would have bought Spanish cedar lumber.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I wish we could send all this rain elsewhere - just glad my sump pump is working and pulling its weight. So far we've been able to get Lily to pee outside today so that is a win as well.

I was hoping to feel well enough to get some shop time this weekend but no. beginning to think my head full is allergy related. Will see though. night meds are the only ones with antihistamine in them. I have work work that needs done anyway since this module needs to go to another group for testing and I have a lot of prep work to do so the testers can be brainless. Ugh.

the only woodworking related news is that I've decided to go with JET when the money for my new bandsaw materializes. Might be the only good thing about turning 40. besides the fact I'm still above ground to use it.


----------



## bandit571

This followed me home, today…









Can I keep it?


----------



## Festus56

As long as you have room for it Bandit. Otherwise you can send it to me.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Bandit! Which cutter does it have?
Had to break into the ice locked doors on the truck yesterday morning at home so we could head to Mississippi to see William and family. Traveling through Arkansas? Here's your rain! Happens EVERY TIME. Oh well, rain is better than snow. These boys are growing like weeds! JC just turned 18 and William Calvin will be 17 later this month. I'll try to get some pictures. William has his own lawn care business and is doing well. Been too long since our last visit.


----------



## Gene01

You can keep it , Bandit but you gotta take care of it and, pick up after it.


----------



## bandit571

Cutter is a 1/2" straight cutter…0.475" wide…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Want another???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the report on the Williams. Glad to hear they Are all well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ooohhhh router planes, I need one to come home with me. Got the laser running again today, the dogs nose will be the end of me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or a #50, or #78, or #80 or…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention #82???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What about #51???


----------



## bandit571

78 I have….82 AND 70 I have….never could get an 80 to work right…..never had a 50….have a 45, though, and a 39…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I'm still cookin' maple…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...never could get an 80 to work right…..
> 
> - bandit571


I've been known to use this one from time to time, but I'd still be willing to sale…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I played with the photo some more and now have the laser at 175 power, 3000 speed and 2 in burn in time. I think I will have to do two separate burns to get the wrinkles in and the nose and mouth no looking like a blob. But I learned more today about windows photos and photos 3D( that keeps crashing when I try to save a png) so it's still a win win. The wife said just to burn it and say that is the best I could do, it won't leave the shop unless I think it's good enough.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty - Are you selling your museum displays now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - Are you selling your museum displays now?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Most of the museum went to my son's shop, a bunch of my hand tools are goin' to the auction next weekend. I'm gettin' to where I actually have room to move around and git things done in the shop….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm also selling my Excalibur if anyone is interested…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Marty. I sent you a PM.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I did figure out how to remove the background using Paint 3D…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a couple of pics to drool over…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back at ya Don…..


----------



## diverlloyd

This nose is killing me.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, am I missing seeing the 51 in your pics?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - I think that the #51 is the spoke shave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, am I missing seeing the 51 in your pics?
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## CFrye

Got it. I was looking for a plane. 
Anyone else not seeing their watch list?


----------



## CFrye

Nevermind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not watching anything, but I don't see the videos up top…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Down in the single digits this morning. 9° and may get up to upper teens later. Maybe a couple inches of snow and still coming down lightly. Will be colder tomorrow and then warm back up for the next few days. Will have to go play in the snow and clean the neighborhood when the snow quits falling.

Still busy in the shop. Need to take some time and do some cleaning and a bit of maintenance on the bandsaw and the drum sander. Should touch up some chisels and sharpen the planer blades also.


----------



## controlfreak

Very little shop time this weekend as I try not to anger the wife. I did get some more wall panels done (french cleat) and now starting a set of nine shelf supports that should allow me to clear the next section of wall for insulation and plywood. Trying a new design for french cleat shelving supports and hoping I don't get nine failures. All parts are scrap or wood leftover from other projects so no great loss if it doesn't workout. I am jealous of you retirees that can have shop time daily, my time will come I suppose.

Normally I would say Go Tigers but that is only half right today so Go Clemson!


----------



## mojapitt

This is one of the few championships that I like both teams. My head says it's LSU all the way. My heart says Clemson was counted out last year also. But I am happy with either Tiger victory.

But if LSU wins in New Orleans, the party won't end till next week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

valve stem on a tire on the van broke off, last night. Grandson was on his way home, low air pressure alarm…stopped to pump up the tire…only to watch the stem blow off. He WAS trying to get here after dropping off his brother and sister down in Huber Heights….$60 to replace the sensor in the wheel AND reinstall it in the wheel…

He already had a bad day Sunday…..while trying to leave Cleveland, OH ( Girl friend's parents) he was pulled over 3 times…..seems the cops were looking for a 49 yr old Bank robber, who happened to be driving the same make, model, and colour van….Grandson is black, and 20 years old…..got stopped by 4 different trains, and avoided getting in 3 accidents…..was not in the best of moods, last night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, you got mail…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Where's the auction going to be at Marty?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Marty. I got it. I'll study the list and get back with you via PM.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Where s the auction going to be at Marty?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Morgan County fairgrounds…..


----------



## bandit571

Stanley No. 71-1/2 now has a SHARP 1/2" wide cutter….did a bit of sharpening this afternoon…film at 2300 hrs.

4/4×6 x 54" Ash plank has been hauled to the shop….may start cutting a few parts tomorrow?.


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser…









Almost done…









Needs that little adjuster wheel…which is scheduled to get here Thursday…
And, what are these planes good for?









Saw the side walls of a dado, then the plane does the rest….flat bottomed dado, and you can set the plane to the depth you want…


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, where's the edge guide???


----------



## diverlloyd

Hmm 2 hours away.


----------



## bandit571

My version never had them….I can, however, screw a wood batten to the underside as a fence/guide…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin to ya…..

bright, sunny day out there….supposed to get into the 50s….for a day or two…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Thoughts for today…


----------



## controlfreak

Well I liked the first quarter anyway. It played out about how I thought it would but thats okay.


----------



## Gene01

When the ESPN APP crashed, I switched to old Taggart re runs. Looks like LSU had a helluva game. I'll bet Don is ecstatic. Along with all Louisiana, especially Red Stick folks.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-I am ecstatic, and you suggested. Great game. I imagine that Bourbon Street is still rockin' this morning. Clemson has no reason to hang their heads, either-they are a great team!


----------



## bandit571

Made a batch of sawdust this morning..after I had cleared off the mess on the bench..









Got set up to saw a plank…









Then some ripping on the tablesaw..









Then reset the tablesaw to resaw…









parts need to be 1/2" thick, after I plane them smooth..









Looks like I had better start a blog?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I milled some great walnut today, even with the bug damage that was in there. I love walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

Walnut is life


----------



## bandit571

Area of the right kidney has been sore for about a month..had it checked out, tonight….yep, kidney does have a stone in it….going to work on getting it out….

Blog has started, BTW….may get part 2 wrote up, after a bit….


----------



## diverlloyd

I found some very weird hard grey stuff in my shop, then remembered that I have a concrete floor that I haven't seen in a long time. I cleaned and should have wore my dust mask, the trash guys will love me two weeks in a row with trash cans of saw dust. At least this weeks was cedar so it smelled good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I milled some great walnut today, even with the bug damage that was in there.
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like firewood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All that rain we had this past week took down several trees along the creek at the farm. Most were walnut with a few hickory and sycamore. I'll be loading the trailer up…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Well! For 36 years today, I have been married to "THE OLDE BATTLE AXE". 
Today she surprised me with an INCRA router lift. I guess that it might be a sort of apology for 36 years of torture, that she has put me through with her attempts to cook. Now I can work my fingers to the bone making things for her, so she can find fault with them. I will have to spend a gazillion dollars on router bits to insure I have the right ones for "HER" projects. 
Aint it enough that I have already spent several gazillion $ on her she shed?


----------



## Festus56

Happy Anniversary Jim and Candy!!

BTW you will like the Incra lift. Mine makes life better every day.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Anniversary you crazy kids!

If I ever say I'm working with the nuclear team….somebody come beat the sense back into me! This module is going to be the near death of me!


----------



## Gene01

Happy anniversary, Candy and jim. 
Phyllis hosted a hen party last night. Apparently, one of her gal friends is married to a woodworker who has a need for some walnut. I might be willing to accommodate him if his needs aren't too specific.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Anniversary..Rookies..

Off to see the Family Doctor today….and see what he wants to do about that stone…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Anniversary, Jim and Candy!


----------



## Gene01

The Go Fund Me effort for Charles Neal medical expenses has been met. I'm sure that takes a load of his family's shoulders.


----------



## rhybeka

that's awesome, Gene! I was just thinking about that!

k - my 5 second break is over


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy anniversary.


----------



## bandit571

Stone in right kidney…3mm. Waiting to see a urologist, and see about getting rid of that "pebble"...

Adjusting wheel for the Stanley #71-1/2 has arrived, one day early…yah!

Been a LONG day, today…40s, foggy, misty with a bit of a breeze….still way better than the usual white-outs…


----------



## Gene01

Hope they use that thing-a-ma-bob that disintegrates stones so they can be passed painlessly.. Laser, I think.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty and the other laser guys, I think I have a good handle on pictures on the laser. I'm having great luck with taking the color out and the taking most of most of the black out. After doing that the first burn was acceptable and the next was very good.


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## Gene01

Those look pretty good. Do you use Paint, also?


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy anniversary, Jim and Candy. Sounds like you got a good deal (with the Incra router lift). Sorry Candy.

Bandit - This too shall pass. I hope that stone agrees. Nice work on the Stanley 71-1/2.

Gene - Lithotripsy.


----------



## rhybeka

welp, i broke it. toes crossed I can fix it, cause unfortunately I can't just woodgllue it and clamp it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I used photo,paint, photo3d and inkscape


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Don. Had to google it. Thought at first it was a print program. Litho threw me.
DL, I've tried them, too. Started off with Inkscape. Settled on Gimp. Couldn't get paint or paint 3d to work right. You and Marty seem to have found the secret.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

So…what did Beka break…this time?

May try the shop after a bit…have dovetails and grooves to do. Film at 2300 hrs…I hope…


----------



## CFrye

I think Beka broke her break!
Thanks for all the Happy Anniversary wishes!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I'm using photo for taking the color out and adjusting the size, if you click on the where the color and light adjusted bar are there are extra options. Photo3d I don't have luck with, paint I take out the backgrounds and outline the photos. Inkscape is for everything else like text and making the text go around objects. I also use it for saving the files as png. I have learned a ton about all the programs and It's been enjoyable learning.


----------



## bandit571

After 3 hours in the shop…









Hang up the apron…I'm done for the day….









4 corners dovetailed, base resawn to 3/4" thick….









Back 2..









End view.

Had to re-make one of the end pieces….had a split happen…hate when that happens…

X-rays today….to compare with the other night's CT scan….appointment is next Tuesday afternoon…to see what they want to do…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think Beka broke her break!
> 
> - CFrye


I hate it when you break yer break…..


----------



## rhybeka

I've been working 12 - 18 hour days for the past two weeks….I know there's folks that do that normally but I'm just not used to it or the stress that comes with it. at least one end is in sight.


----------



## mojapitt

> I ve been working 12 - 18 hour days for the past two weeks….I know there s folks that do that normally but I m just not used to it or the stress that comes with it. at least one end is in sight.
> 
> - rhybeka


That's Marty's normal day


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ve been working 12 - 18 hour days for the past two weeks….I know there s folks that do that normally but I m just not used to it or the stress that comes with it. at least one end is in sight.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> That's Marty's normal day
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait… WHAT???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to look thru my stack of sticks fer some quarter sawn white oak, I'm thinkin' about buildin' a clock…..


----------



## bandit571

And, I thought a 3 hour work day was rough…


----------



## mudflap4869

It took me 10 minutes to load and start the dishwasher yesterday. Then I took the rest of the day off to recover from the labor. 
I just might cook some supper for the B.O.B. tonight. (If I can summon up that much gumption!) 
Taters, smoked sausage and onions, fried up and served hot. MMMMM! Heart attack on a plate.


----------



## rockusaf

Damn, 13 hour days is my normal schedule for the last year…and I retired last year. I think I'm doing it wrong.

Rock


----------



## Gene01

If it cant be finished in 6 hrs, there's always tomorrow. Naps wait on no man.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

Insert Matt's dancing Snoopy here. 
Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….anything over 2 hours, I expect to get overtime pay….or a shot of Scotch…

Friday? How can you tell?

Need to make some grooves, today….so I can do a glue-up later…









Other than that? Start a gofundme to help Mother Nature pay her heating bill….the Brass Monkeys are on strike..


----------



## ssnvet

> Insert Matt s dancing Snoopy here.
> Happy Friday, everyone.
> - Gene Howe


At your service…


----------



## CFrye

Ah, Rock, working for yourself is way better than working for 'the man'. Don't you agree?
Supper was delish last night. Thank you, Mudflap!
Beka, have fixed your broken break?


----------



## Gene01

Working for one's self is more work. But, also more fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

5×15x96 walnut mantel piece. It's heavy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy works for herself and I envy her.


----------



## bandit571

1 hour shop time, plus Laundry Detail….Got a glue up done, somehow..









After making the grooves to house a floor…









Then planed a blank for the base…









Nice and flat, and smooth..









Made a mess on the floor..









Waiting on glue to dry, and clothes to come out of the dryer….


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from an estate sale that was being run by a crew of women. Apparently, they don't know much about hand tools. Got a Bailey #5 in excellent shape for $4.50 and, this little jewel, pictured below, for $8.50.


----------



## bandit571

> Just got back from an estate sale that was being run by a crew of women. Apparently, they don t know much about hand tools. Got a Bailey #5 in excellent shape for $4.50 and, this little jewel, pictured below, for $8.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Grrrrrr…."New Duck!"


----------



## diverlloyd

Well that deserves a "Damn Gene" you should feel bad for stealing that.


----------



## bandit571

And they call me a Bandit?









Cost of the rehab and plane…$55…..grrrrr..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Gene, what a deal.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene - I guess we all have a little Bandit in us. Good procurement!


----------



## diverlloyd

Will be doing the actual bulldog engraving tomorrow, kind of worried it won't turn out and ruin the lid.


----------



## Gene01

Good luck, DL. I've been working on some family portraits on BB. thought I'd sanded it pretty good but, I guess not. Some of the harder grains played havoc with the image. Just skipped right over them. Mine's a 5.5 watt andI normally burn at 60. Might need to go full blast.


----------



## ssnvet

Up at the crack of dawn to take daughter #3 to the high school to catch bus to her indoor track meet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, 255 is fine if you're burning B/W, but for dithered I'll burn anywhere from 80 to 150 depending on the detail and the res…..


----------



## bandit571

You people are up way too early….

Freezing rain going on, outside..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I have noticed that knots don't want to corporate.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice find Gene. If you wanted to sell it I would double your money just saying.

A couple inches of snow yesterday. Only 3° earlier but should warm up to 30° today and then in the 40's for the next week.


----------



## ssnvet

6" to 9" snow forecast today. Already brought in a bunch of firewood. Thinking about pulling the snowmobile trailer out and firing up a sled.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Marty. On maple, leather and, MDF, I've had good luck at 40 to 60. Guess I just need to be more selective and inspect the BB more closely.


----------



## CFrye

Great score, Gene!
Good morning, Skipper! Oh, and the rest of y'all!


----------



## bandit571

Box cleaned up..









All 6 done…4 sides, top and bottom edges.
Round-over done with a plane, or two..









End grain on the base done first..









Then the long grain edges to match….test fit…









Need to fix a bit of tear out….Sellers glued the base to the box….might as well do the same…









Let this sit a day….


----------



## CFrye

Another LJ, Wayne, shared this on Facebook. 









The location, of course, made me think of Gene. The color made me think of the Donny Osmond version of Deep Purple Dream, who brought to mind Don Broussard's wife, Nannette!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy yes - for a few days at least. The project I was working on had a deadline of well - it was supposed to be the past Monday but I started running into problem after problem. I'd fix one and three others would appear. We rushed at the end and I'm hopeful the other team approved it to go into production but I haven't checked my email. They were none too happy about us trying to get something in at the 12th hour. I don't blame them. And the second half starts Tuesday. Learned lots and hopefully it will mean a much better product in the end. Just very frustrated at all the time I gave and won't get back. Regardless of how much it is appreciated. Chalk it up to learning and moving in.

Back to woodworking!!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, you know how far out of town we are. We weren't treated to that display. 
There's another LJ in snowflake??? Like to meet him. Got any contact info. Like what's his handle here?


----------



## bandit571

Made a run over to the Columbus, OH area tonight….hauled 7 Ash boards along, to be planed down…

Waved at Beka's place as we went by….

Boards have some very nice figure, once they got cleaned up…

Ran through a snow storm coming back to my place…..good thing there wasn't any Honda traffic going on…..got to see someone else's shop…..even less room than I have…but a lot more toys, too. had to run the planer outside, on the driveway….made a big pile of mulch, too….


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Gene, WayneC is a California LJ. Sacramento to be specific. Hence the article from CBS Sacramento. Yes, Snowflake, AZ made the news in Sacramento, California!
Beka, hopefully the second half goes smoothly!


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles this morning…BIG TIME! twice in the legs, then the toes….and now the eyes from a migraine….going to be a bad day all around….can't see, can't walk, can't lay down….and still peeing like s race horse

Morning to ya….15 degrees outside, with 23 mph winds…..


----------



## Gene01

Well, there are some woodworkers around here, Candy. I've met two. Three, if you count the cabinet shop guy. None of them consume alcohol, or drink coffee. So no get togethers over coffee or a beer. There's rumors of another one but, haven't met him, yet. I've heard he's a retired Phoenix cop. I'll bet he drinks coffee. 
Our weather has been exceptionally nice for the past couple weeks. Highs have not dropped below 45°. Mostly sunny days but, we still get some nasty winds occasionally. Nicest winter weve seen since we moved up here, 24 years ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Nicest winter we've seen since we moved up here, 24 years ago….
> 
> - Gene Howe


You are welcome!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Randy, hows the procrastination going on your home build?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is up to 32° now and headed to 40° later. All sunshine and calm so it is a nice day out there. Should be in the mid to upper 40's for several days they say.


----------



## controlfreak

I am at the 50% midpoint of installing insulation, plywood and french cleats. Put together nine french cleat shelf supports. setup new shelves and transferred items from the next section. Also cleared some more floor space up. It has been difficult to see if this is going to make a better work space with the clearing of sections to work which makes more clutter everywhere else. I finally feel like I am getting somewhere. I have been taking breaks to make various tool holders, shelves and racks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Marty
> 
> Did you do the burn from the color copy of the b/w? If the b/w it think it makes it to light, but from the color it might come up a lot better.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> The color was converted to B/W and faded out the background in Paint3D, then that copy was used to burn…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yah I thought it would help taking right from the color picture since b&w make pics to light. However, it is always good to try different things.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well! For 36 years today, I have been married to "THE OLDE BATTLE AXE".
> Today she surprised me with an INCRA router lift. I guess that it might be a sort of apology for 36 years of torture, that she has put me through with her attempts to cook. Now I can work my fingers to the bone making things for her, so she can find fault with them. I will have to spend a gazillion dollars on router bits to insure I have the right ones for "HER" projects.
> Aint it enough that I have already spent several gazillion $ on her she shed?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Congratulations Jim and Candy.  We hit 36 back in October I feel your pain in keeping the woman folks happy lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just got back from an estate sale that was being run by a crew of women. Apparently, they don t know much about hand tools. Got a Bailey #5 in excellent shape for $4.50 and, this little jewel, pictured below, for $8.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


I envy you Gene someday I will have one to. It looks to be in excellent shape.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I envy you Gene someday I will have one to. It looks to be in excellent shape.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


He is a bit busy at the moment. Film at 11


----------



## bandit571

Migraine and Uncle Charles about wiped me out for the day…everything I moved, instant CRAMP…

Weather outside? sucks….

Did not get anything done, today…


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Randy, how's the procrastination going on your home build?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll let you know tomorrow….

Seriously, I've been laying out the interior design….
Which ultimately determines where the windows CAN/WILL go….
That dictates the "interior framing"....
I'm getting quotes tomorrow on my steel framing….

Mostly I have been working & adjusting to a new city….
That and suffering from "analysis paralysis"....


----------



## Gene01

> I envy you Gene someday I will have one to. It looks to be in excellent shape.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> He is a bit busy at the moment. Film at 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


They wanted to see the plane told them to take their pick.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….leave it at that…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

We got 6 " of snow Saturday night, so I yanked the trailer out and fired up one of the sleds to commit my annual criminal activity (I drive down the middle of the road to trespass in some large fields). Daughter #3 had her first solo and loved it. She only crashed twice. First time she ran into a huge crate out back that I used to use for winter storage and bent one of the skis. The second time, she took a corner too fast and rolled it on the side. No bodily injuries and she thought it was all great fun.










Mrs. Mainiac tried out her new cast iron skillet with a German pancake. Two thumbs up on this recipe…










Purple Pain came back from trailing 2-0 to tie up the game last night, only to lose in the OT shootout. I played defense and can neither confirm nor deny that any checking happened on my watch… but I do suspect that they won't be standing around whistling in front of our net again any time soon.



> They wanted to see the plane told them to take their pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


I work with a guy who was in the Airfarce and stationed in Guam while they had Blackbirds there. He has quite a few anecdotes about the planes and the level of security that surrounded them. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah, the SR-71 was the greatest aircraft ever built!


----------



## diverlloyd

The laser burn didn't turn out as nice as the test burn. I need to drop of my table saw blades to be sharpened last time I called they said it would be a month to do them. It's cold out so it's a good time to drop them off.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide on a lid for that Paul Sellers plans box…have 3 to choose from…









#1 has issues with a knot…grain might be too fancy?









#2…I could cut about anywhere….And remove most of the brown edge…









#3…I can cut between the knots…need 12-1/2" x 5-1/2".....might be enough there…will have to see where the cuts would line up at….#2 is 6-1/2" wide, BTW…..

Clamps are off the box, right now….Legs are still sore, and crampy….


----------



## bandit571

Appears I have a spot to fix…cut the blank for a lid…









Got that squared up, seemed to have a few issues, going on…









Then had to round-over and rebate the lid…









Back rebate to house the barrel of the hinges…then got a drawer built..









And glued up…









And, I think that will do, for today….

Go to see the Kidney Doctor, tomorrow afternoon….maybe I can get a passing grade?


----------



## mudflap4869

Scored a surveyors transit for $24 and four corner clamps for $15. Then when we got to the counter the BOB paid for them. Dang, if I wasn't dead against such, I might marry her. But the thought just makes me shudder. She would sure as heck want to make babies, and that would induce me to climb on a donorcycle.


----------



## CFrye

> Scored a surveyors transit for $24 and four corner clamps for $15. Then when we got to the counter the BOB paid for them.
> 
> - mudflap4869


He tricked me! He found and showed me a pretty (already restored) Stanley 150-looking mitre box with a Disston back saw strapped to it and said he was going to buy it for me. It sat in the cart for a few minutes before I put it back. I have a not-so-pretty version at home. So I was all "Isn't he sweet!"
I found a size 5 1/2 plane and a small brace with an unusual chuck.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….most of the snow has left….4 trackable snows so far, this year….only have 7 more til spring.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## bandit571

Fix one spot on a project…something else breaks….got tired of fighting things in the shop..a pen got in the way, was instantly flying off into the unknown….

Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Well, front is fixed, at least..









Drawer front needed a shim..









Went to level the bottom of the drawer….this broke off..









Had to glue that back on…at least the hinges are done…and work..









And, there is a handle on the drawer..









Waiting on glue to dry….again..


----------



## bandit571

Per the Kidney Doctor: bad pain in the right side, from rib to hip…is NOT from the small stone….referred back to family Doctor and see what is next..

Gin & Tonic have been bought….to ease Uncle Charlie out the door…..

May head to the shop, later, and get a drawer finished….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I envy you Gene someday I will have one to. It looks to be in excellent shape.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> He is a bit busy at the moment. Film at 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Morning all….
> 
> They wanted to see the plane told them to take their pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I work with a guy who was in the Airfarce and stationed in Guam while they had Blackbirds there. He has quite a few anecdotes about the planes and the level of security that surrounded them. Very cool stuff.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Are you sure the Sr71 was stationed at Guam??? I know back when I was stationed at Kadena AB Okinawa we had them there 1980-82 and they sometimes landed there for fuel but never stationed there except B52's. I worked on the Blackbirds for the two years I was there and it was a big PITA.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well, front is fixed, at least..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer front needed a shim..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to level the bottom of the drawer….this broke off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to glue that back on…at least the hinges are done…and work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, there is a handle on the drawer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on glue to dry….again..
> 
> - bandit571


All I can say is you are a wonder with hand tools!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I broke my drawer too, but it's because I waylaid it with a mallet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My big accomplishment for the day, besides glueing up a maple table top, was buying a new beer fridge for the WoodShack. Now I just hafta zero it in to 32 1/2 degrees…..


----------



## bandit571

Drawer fits…as a piston fit…









All sanded down, and ready for stain..









Except…









Can of stain was….empty…had to go out and buy a new can, tonight….

When I first slide that drawer closed…all the dust inside the box came flying out with a "Whoosh"...
Almost done…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! And the remains of the day to meself…..Bright and sunny it be outside me window.

5 cop cars gathered around the neighbor's house just to the south of me. Not sure what they were there for…..


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, Kadena is now an ATC base…or, at least, thats what we called that command in the 60s. War birds drop in every so often but, it's now home to C130s and C17s.


----------



## rhybeka

nice box, Bandit! Sorry I missed you on your way through!

Work has somewhat slowed down. Having tech issues now that I need resolved asap, but our IT team is going to drag their feet on. I'm hoping it's not a local rights issue.

going out to dinner, possibly with a few of the wifes co-workers that are in from out of town. I keep hoping to get to the shop to work on that walnut slab.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt
> Are you sure the Sr71 was stationed at Guam??? - Arlin Eastman


Just checked with him… it was indeed Kadena on Okinawa…. 1968.

I have two Navy friends that were stationed on Guam and I'm getting my Pacific islands mixed up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could be mistaken, but I thought Gary knew something about that. My dad was at Naha around 68.


----------



## bandit571

Stain is on..PIP?









And..









And the drawer?









Waiting on a top coat..


----------



## bandit571

In addition to getting this box about done…had another chore to do…









Old wheel was getting too bad, the dresser won't help it, so…









Shop Grinder now has a new wheel!....had to tighten up the tool rest, while I was at it.

Should do the trick for a while?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. A little icy this morn, but kids still have school. I can't believe it. 
Yesterday I bought some hard maple for a desk top and some cypress for shutters.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## controlfreak

Just hit 10K steps so I can go home now right?


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll stick around til I hit 25,000…..

Morning to ya…


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-Do Nubber-roos.

Trying to design an oversized garage (for me) attached to the house via a screen porch (for Mrs. Mainiac).

It doesn't seem like it should be this hard but it's kicking my butt.


----------



## bandit571

Lay out the foundation first….make sure it aligns with the side of the house, so doors will line up. Breezeway roof can be framed up last, right before the shingles…does she want an access door in the breezeway? Like for just the breezeway itself?

Once the foundation is figured out, you can build UP from there, Breezeway slab is NOT like a sidewalk, thicken the edges, use rebar. You want the walkway to stay put, as the screened walls will be resting on it, and the roof above that….


----------



## bandit571

varnish is on the "Desktop Organizer" project..









Will do a few better pictures, and post as a Project….









Not sure if I like these for the postings…


----------



## bandit571

Broke down, and got a hair cut, this morning…first for the year, first in a year….was getting a might shaggy….

6 cops pull a "raid" on the neighbor's house…..and not a word about in the local papers? hmmmmmm…


----------



## bandit571

For those of you wanting to write an excuse to call insick, tomorrow…look up the Bricklayer's Song, and see how Mr. Murphy did it….explaining why he wouldn't be at work the next day…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, everyone must has gone off to bed…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmmm, everyone must has gone off to bed…
> 
> - bandit571


I am up. LOL


----------



## CFrye

Here's a pic of the goodies I found the other day. 
A No. 7 brace with a different looking chuck and a 5 1/2 hand plane.


----------



## rhybeka

almost looks like an add-on on that brace, Candy! nice finds!

Happy Friday all! wet and chilly here but it could be worse. I took a half day today so hopefully there will be shop time.

I'm trying to design a front entry way "dumping ground" aka hall tree for us - well - for me. The dog leashes, coats, and shopping bags have gotten out of hand recently. also need a spot to hang all of the spare keys we seem to have and don't know where they fit, or to whose house.Just have to figure out what it will look like when done. XD


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## controlfreak

> I think I ll stick around til I hit 25,000…..
> 
> Morning to ya…
> 
> - bandit571


I think you should start tracking rest time if you are hitting 25K steps.


----------



## bandit571

Used to work at an Injection Molding company…..12 hour shifts…3-5 miles of just walking, babysitting the machines.
Schedule was 7 out of every 14 days…..was hitting over a million steps per month….

Morning to ya…42 wet, and windy degrees outside. Chance of snow, tomorrow..yuck.


----------



## Gene01

53° for a high today, on the mesa. Bot we're headed to Tucson and 73°.


----------



## bandit571

Warfarin is at 2.9.."See ya in 2 weeks"

As for the next box project..









Found this image…will see how my little plane matches up….Maybe Ash, instead of the plywood this one is made from? Then, go out and find a label to print out, and stick on?


----------



## CFrye

Found my brace info on Old Tool Heaven. 
The chuck is original! Check out the ad at the bottom of the page from 1880! I love finding old tools and their history!


----------



## diverlloyd

Learning about old stuff is always fun, nice finds candy.

Bandit the caddy came out good.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Glad you posted that link, I was wondering what was the story on that chuck. First one I have seen. Congrats on the find.



> Found my brace info on Old Tool Heaven.
> The chuck is original! Check out the ad at the bottom of the page from 1880! I love finding old tools and their history!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## Gene01

Good morning from sunny Tucson. Coffee on the patio. 68°, headed for 74°. Have to make a Costco run later. Oh joy!
Might take our BIL and SIL ,from IL, sight seeing down towards the border after Costco. Check on the wall progress.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….mid 30s all day, today…..Have a Blog to do…..and maybe some woodworking, too…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubber-dubbers,

Looks like I get to putter in the shop today. I'm not ready to move forward with any of my big projects so I think I'm going to try to make a vase on the lathe out of a Cherry blank I cut from fire wood.

Wish me luck.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck and keep those lathe tools nice and sharp.


----------



## bandit571

We be having a snow shower outside the window…yuck..

Now have a forest of clamps in the shop…









Lid will have a fancy raised panel…









May do another exciting episode of the Blog for this, after supper….


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is comment #174779… damn it's a boring night…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! WAKE UP!

Pills, and a PB & Honey Sammich for "brunch".....1 inch of that white crap on the ground, for now….

Anyone awake out there…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Lazy Sunday waiting for the amazon fairy to drop off some magnets and pencil sharpeners.


----------



## miketo

Ever have one of those days when going into the shop feels like pushing an RV uphill through mud? I'm building a split-top Moravian workbench and keep running into the back of that RV. When my stepfather passed two years ago, I inherited a benchtop drill press and a chop saw. When my father-in-law passed last summer, I inherited a few planes, handsaws, and chisels. I have a few other tools kicking around from when my wife and I renovated our 1907 home, but no shop or garage-just a small bedroom.

Every time I go to work on the workbench, I find that inherited but previously unused tools are dull, out of alignment, out of production, and in some cases downright dangerous. I'd like to have a workbench to rehab stuff but I need to build it first. I try to make do, which has its own set of problems.

So here I sit, reluctant to jump in knowing where things are not working in the build, which tools need to be fixed or rehabbed, and just plain leery of finding yet another error or mistake that requires its own weekend's worth of tasks. I know I'll jump back in the shop again and pick up where I left off. It probably won't be today, though.

Just wanted to vent. I'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

We've all had those experiences, Miketo! Hang in there. The sun'll come out tomorrow!


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike only thing you can do is shrug your shoulders and just get it done one step at a time.


----------



## bandit571

Better than the one on TV?









If Mike has a step ladder he can set up, and clamp a plank to….makes a stable "bench" to work from..









It is how I made my saw bench and my bench for the shop…









Clamp a 2×12 on the ladder at about belt buckle level….then clamp the boards you want to work on to that 2×12….when done, unclamp, and fold up….

Got the box opened up…Lid is off…Didn't have the inside groove deep enough…no biggie…


----------



## bandit571

Plane to groove the outside..









had to thin the seal a bit, to fit the lid…









At least the dang thing will fit inside…


----------



## diverlloyd

Looking good bandit.

Ohh the amazon fairy dropped off 6 pencil sharpeners(that I will lose) 500 magnets(200 of 4mmx2mm, 300 of 5mmx2mm). Then tomorrow I will call and get a set price for my blades to be sharpened. Should be $16 a blade.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…31 foggy degrees outside….and it is Monday, again…

Perhaps when you next call in sick from work….just play Murphy's Excuse Song, aka , the Bricklayer's Song…..as the message….they will understand….


----------



## ssnvet

> Ever have one of those days…
> - miketo


Sounds like a big project to start with… There are a lot simpler work bench designs our there… maybe start with one of those and as you develop your shop and skills take on the Moravian bench.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser to contemplate for the rest of the day…









Hinges installed…so..fill it up..









And close the lid…









And decide on a latch….may have to go shopping….?


----------



## MrWolfe

Miketo,
I've had the same thing this January. Working on a project that is taking twice as long as I planned (not too uncommon for me though). But this time its a couple of days lost to building shelves for finishing products, one lost to reorganizing drawers, one for messing with my bandsaw, another couple of days lost to building jigs, a couple of days lost to improving my dust collection and cleaning shop. Seems like all my To Do items from last year just piled up and January is the month To Do them.
I kind of wish I had done these between projects but at least I'm getting them done. And my To Do list never gets shorter, knock one thing out and add another to the list is what happens.
Jon


----------



## ssnvet

A little progress on the lathe….


----------



## bandit571

Interesting email, this morning…..from my old PayPal account ( no longer exists), say I paid $220 to a UAB seller….

NOT! Marked and reported as a Phishing scam….then drove down to my bank, and put up a wall to stop it…I even get a new card issued to me…mine was getting a bit worn….same numbers, just a new edition.

yep, it IS a Monday….

Roast Beef, Muenster, Mustard on New York Rye…..sounds like lunch…..


----------



## miketo

There, got that avatar/ nickname/ user name thing edited.

Thanks, everyone, for the encouragement! Love the ladder-bench recs, Bandit; talk about portable! The Weather Rock is a nice touch too, though in Seattle if the rock is gone it's a tsunami or lava. As the comedian said, "If you drop your car keys in lava, let it go. They're gone, man. They're really GONE."

The Moravian isn't a difficult build, at least not to my mind. Power tools would make it a doddle. With wonky hand tools it's problematic. That's okay, though, as I'm learning (a) how to rehab tools, (b) how to fix mistakes, and© different ways to do the same task. All are necessary skills for a modern woodworker IMO.


----------



## bandit571

PIP..anyone?









And, with the lid opened..








Not sure I like the latch, yet..









Needs a bit of work, yet…waiting on the stain to dry a day, before a top coat goes on..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

32 degrees outside…rock has white on top of it.

Going to look for some recipes….for when Groundhog becomes Ground Chuck….just in case he does see his shadow….


----------



## ssnvet

I just showed up and Tuesday's already gone with the wind….

Busy as a beaver…. got my entire little engineering crew on OT to get caught up…. I'm here trying to lead by example….. only problem is that I'm on salary and don't get paid for it.

Such is life.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Never had groundhog wonder what it tastes like?


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a Project…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Never had groundhog wonder what it tastes like?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Chicken


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Never had groundhog wonder what it tastes like?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Chicken
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


greasy chicken…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## diverlloyd

So you guys are going with opossum flavored? I was invisioning a mixture of squirrel and rabbit.


----------



## bandit571

Ground Italian Sausage, hash browns, white onions, green onions, mushrooms, garlic, black pepper, and 4 eggs…

scramble all up in a large skillet…..either serve it up in a bowl, as wrap it up as a Breakfast Burrito….shredded cheese if you need it….

Sorry, there wasn't any leftovers…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, guess there was "Leftovers" down in the shop…









Trying to think of something to build with these….and still show off the grain…









There is also 5 more boards upstairs….3/4×6 x 54", with 2 of them having the same grain details….

Might take a few days to figure something out…


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandits cooking is causing me another heart attack by proxy. And I am to young a man to die from his dangerous kitchen concoctions. 
Now I on the other hand am a world renowned master of culinary delights. Things like smoked sausage, taters and onions all fried up in some vegetable oil. Sprinkle on a bit of Lawrey's seasoned salt and hoss down. ( If I can get my share before Candy gets to it.) She keeps telling me that I should write a cookbook with my original recipes in it. But then they would no longer be my best kept secrets.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

On the other hand Mudflap, sharing of your best kept secrets in cookbook form could land you on the best seller list and be a lucrative venture resulting in copious amounts of cash. Thereby allowing the ability to play in the wood shop more.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Have 5 other boards like that "Leftover" plank…...haven't been informed as to what to build..yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Been busy and haven't contributed much. Today I am at the hospital with Cindy who's having appendicitis and surgery soon. Should be simple surgery, but please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Phil32

> Never had groundhog wonder what it tastes like?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Probably like guinea pig. I tried some while visiting Peru.


----------



## diverlloyd

Phil sounds edible to me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hope everything works out smoothly Bill, your family is in my prayers.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…...Prayers inbound for Cindy. Hope it all goes well with no complications.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all. Surgery went well and Cindy is in recovery.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's Good News Bill!!!


----------



## bandit571

Get well soon, Cindy! ( fyi..I still have mine..)

Getting a few boards glued up…maybe a table top…









While ripping bad parts off the edges of the boards…had a part fly backwards…









T-shirt slowed it down a bit…Got a few pieces for a drawer front, and some apron stock..









little sore, right now…


----------



## rhybeka

ouch! be careful, Bandit!

That's great news, Bill!

Just glad it's friday. seems a bagel and coffee are in order.


----------



## Gene01

We've been away from computers and such for 6 days so, I missed a lot here. 
Jim's publishing a cookbook, Cindy had an appendectomy, Bandit tried to have one, DL may have a ground hog recipe for Jim…seems things are about normal.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not much happening here. Just puttering in the shop on a couple little projects.

Weather is warm and dry. Had a little shower yesterday morning but nothing measurable. Snow all around us but is really dry here. Talking high fire danger in the country.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..same old, same old around here….


----------



## miketo

Bandit, am I imagining things or are you testing plane blade sharpness by shaving arm hair?


----------



## bandit571

That ain't my arm….

had a snow shower for a while outside…..seems to be coming up from the south east…..?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dropped off my blades today to be sharpened, hopefully they do a good job. Got busy the other night and forgot to bid on a plane blade. Missed out on a cheap no 8 iron and breaker.


----------



## bandit571

Three planks still upstairs….









face grain…









End grain, and…








A couple with some live edge grain….need to haul these to the shop….hope there is enough room, for them..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Realized I put a desk top together wrong. I need to destruct it today and fix it. At least I realized it before I delivered it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning all.

Good luck bill

I'm going to a Lego convention with my brother. I think the tickets are over priced at $15 and are only good for the morning or afternoon session. Each session lasts 3 hours I guess I will see if it's worth it, but still triple the price of all other in the area and those are all day at one price.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

This is the last warm day for awhile. Should get to 64° today. Rain and snow the next couple days with highs in the 30's they say. May have to take the bike for a spin today because I can.


----------



## bandit571

33 degrees outside…and..we are having snow flurries….then into the 50s tomorrow?

may just hide out in the shop, today…..


----------



## miketo

> That ain t my arm….


Oh my.


----------



## miketo

> That ain t my arm….
> 
> - bandit571


Oh my.


----------



## diverlloyd

Lego thing was garbage. They had maybe 30 displays and 5 of those were not square buildings. The neat ones were space shuttle and station related.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer AJ.

Got the desk fixed.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I pulled my Stepfather and Mom's Airstream to a Louisiana state park about 30 minutes from our house. My niece is getting married tomorrow, and we are helping with some of the catering at a reception hall at the park.

It was my first experience backing a 32' trailer on a bumper hitch. I did alright, if I say so myself.


----------



## bandit571

That piece of scrap that flew back at me, yesterday?









Found it on the floor, today….Guess I should have been wearing the apron..









I milled enough Ash today, to make 4 leg blanks..









That needed glued up….was easier to glue the pairs as one big mess, glue between each pair only..than find enough clamps to do each leg at a time..









Only an hour IN the shop, today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Don. Longer trailers are easier for me. I hate a little trailer behind my big truck.


----------



## Gene01

Longer trailers are easier to back. helps to have a long WB truck, too. We have a 12' utility trailer we often tow with a Polaris side by side. Backing that is frustrating. Comedic, for sure. But, maddening, nonetheless.


----------



## mojapitt

For all you cutting board makers


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Pills for Breakfast, leaves me with a bad "cotton mouth" , yuck. heading into the 50s for a few days, before Winter returns….

All that "hot air" out in Iowa…causing high wind advisories around here…gusts up to 40 mph.

may try to get a few clamps removed, glue joints cleaned up…..later this afternoon? May have to run that tablesaw, again….

Twilight Zone Cabinet? I prefer a more sedate pattern..









For a table top…


----------



## DonBroussard

I hear y'all about little trailers. Nannette was backing up an 8' trailer when we moved four years ago. We were using a good friends truck and trailer. She backed up and jackknifed the trailer, and during the process, broke the brake light lens in the truck. She straightened out the truck/trailer, turned the opposite direction, jackknifed the trailer in the opposite direction and breaking the other brake lens on the friend's truck. $500 in damages.


----------



## Gene01

> I hear y'all about little trailers. Nannette was backing up an 8' trailer when we moved four years ago. We were using a good friends truck and trailer. She backed up and jackknifed the trailer, and during the process, broke the brake light lens in the truck. She straightened out the truck/trailer, turned the opposite direction, jackknifed the trailer in the opposite direction and breaking the other brake lens on the friend's truck. $500 in damages.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Ouch!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh man! That's adding insult to injury.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that design is on my list of boards to make. I think I have a print with the measurements for it.

I went out to the shop, turned the dust collector on it made a squeal. The bearings are not sealed and had no more grease. So I over packed them and put the caps on upside down so the motor would turn. Took it apart again and flipped the caps after taking out some grease. Put it back together again and now it's almost a silent motor. Also put a coat of satin water based poly on the dog urn box.


----------



## bandit571

About an hour and a half in the shop….
Clamps removed
Leg blanks squared up
Bread board parts milled. Bread board ends installed

First leg blank has been tapered on two sides…called it a night…

May get a Blog started, after a bit….


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









Legs cleaned up, and squared up…









Bread board ends fitted…









And a glue up made…









Taper laid out..









And cut…second one was also done…awaiting a plane to level the tapers out…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 65° day yesterday. Had some pretty good wind gusts around 40mph but we went for a ride anyways. Went with the wind and came home into a head wind. Was watching the trucks waving around and glad I was not in my driving days. First selfie ever for us on the first of February.










Today was a bit different. A high of 27° and snow showers all day. Maybe had a couple inches by dark. Guess I should have got a selfie when I was on the 4 wheeler plowing the neighborhood sidewalks. Down to 23° now and a high of 25° tomorrow.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I miss my Dakota for moving small trailers, being short and having a tight turning radius was very helpful getting a little trailer to behave better than trying to do the same with a long truck. My buddy had an extended cab, 8' bed, lifted 2500 RAM and pulling a jetski, the entire thing disappeared behind the truck, when you could finally see it, it was too late to correct and had to be pulled forward, only with the tailgate down could it be backed reasonably, and the empty trailer still disappeared then. My truck now is much longer and has a terrible turning radius making it far more frustrating trying to back a short trailer competently.

Yesterday finally warmed up a little in the upstate into the mid-60's vs. highs in the upper 40's we've had for a while. I've started tackling burning up the huge pile of trees left by a trespassing, property damaging "contractor" we were considering as a builder in October 2018. It's a slow process but after three day long burns, I think I'm down to 2.5 triaxle dumps full of brush and logs vs. the full three I started with. I thought of chipping everything but given the amount of dirt tangled in the roots and odd shapes, it would be hellish trying to get everything through even a large chipper before the knifes were completely trashed. Burning is slow but cheap!

A few hours into the first burn 1/19:









Wrapping up yesterday:


----------



## controlfreak

After extensive research I have determined that three days of skiing beats three days of work every time.


----------



## bandit571

58 degrees and sunny outside, today….weird, but I like it….Even if it be a Monday…..

What's work? Almost forgot what that is…


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti that is when a rental chipper is needed.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yeti-That massive pile of wood looks like charcoal in the raw from here.


----------



## bandit571

4 legs are now tapered…









If I mark the ends ahead of time…









It will tell me which side to taper….I can even get rid of bad spots…









bandsaw to rough cut the tapers….a few planes to make them smooth…no sanding required…


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's certainly heading towards charcoal. The rental chipper might do well with a bunch of it but a 25hp machine with 6" capacity would run me about $ 230 after tax and with only 8hrs of fun time. The logs front and center are 6-8" and many of the big lines that also didn't need to be touched were well over 12". I haven't priced out an 8" or 12" capacity machine but if anyone rented one, I'm guessing it would be pricey.


----------



## bandit571

3rd of Feb. Took the trash out front for pick up in the morning..wearing a T-shirt, not needing a coat…be nice if it would stay like this until spring…...it won't.


----------



## mojapitt

A 12" chipper here is $389 for 24 hours. That's for next months project. More trees to clear before then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just went and had a lesson in pouring epoxy on a table top. I think I'm ready.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

Looks like fun with big equipment! I've been working on flattening my walnut slab with a #5 and a cambered blade. Going to have to watch some honing/sharpening videos on that one before long. The walnut is at least easy to plane. All I got for now though - the rest is all work!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Good afternoon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I miss my Dakota for moving small trailers,\
> A few hours into the first burn 1/19:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapping up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I am starting to drive now on a limited bases and would love to have a small Dakota, or S10, or Ranger all I have to do is slip right in and out instead of climbing in and out.

Also there is a lot of great turning wood there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Arlin, I'm trying to save all the hardwood over 3" that's at least sort of straight and a couple larger pine logs. The rest, all of it actually I wish were still standing the way I bought it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## diverlloyd

The grocery store is the worst place in modern society.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shoptime, now to process a few photos….I'm bushed…

Top has been flattened, both faces…
3 aprons have been milled…lengths, widths, tenons…
mess swept into a pile, pending the firepit getting started…

got a wee bit done…


----------



## DanKrager

BBY, don't forget to save some crotches and forks for carving and turning spoons and other utensils. What a job.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## diverlloyd

So should I buy a cnc machine and not a small one to start with? I'm looking at a used digital wood carver.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flop/

hey all! think I'm going to dig up some more slab flattening videos. Just watched the one on Wood & Shop's channel and he goes about it with a scrub/jointer/finishing plane process. I'm intrigued. His slab/board was also much smaller than mine but I'm sure the process is the same.


----------



## bandit571

Freezing rain…lots of it, turned the roads white…gonna be a LONG night for some people around here…

Be a good night to just sit at home…...and not be on the roads, doing "donuts".....

Getting ready to "Blog the night away"....


----------



## CFrye

> So should I buy a cnc machine and not a small one to start with? I m looking at a used digital wood carver.
> 
> - diverlloyd


YES!


----------



## DS

You're forgetting the DMV…



> The grocery store is the worst place in modern society.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## DS

FYI, a CNC machine will NOT do your grocery shopping for you… just sayin'


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

Yep.


----------



## mojapitt

DMV/ cell phone stores are pretty equally bad


----------



## diverlloyd

My dmv used to be horrible, now it's pretty good. There are two close to me that have 7-15 employees so it's usually a quick trip. Now everything is online so they really don't do much. I will add the toll place in the mix as horrible. They keep sending bills because the manually input the numbers (zeros) as one zero and one letter o. Even though they it two zeros. But they as smart enough to send a bill to us but not smart enough to figure out we have account for the car.

Well I guess I will go look at the cnc if it's cheap enough it will be worth the parts.


----------



## Phil32

Why would you let a CNC machine have all the fun of carving wood? Feeling that fishtail gouge slip through the grain. . .


----------



## DS

I would say a very small percentage of CNC machines are "carving" wood.
Most are processing the mundane and repetitive casework tasks that aren't really the most enjoyable parts of this endeavor.

my 2 cents.



> Why would you let a CNC machine have all the fun of carving wood? Feeling that fishtail gouge slip through the grain. . .
> 
> - Phil32


----------



## Gene01

There's a guy in town that uses a Shark cnc and and, an Epilog laser to make plaques and signs among other things and, makes a very nice income.The
If I were 30 years younger, there'd be one, or both, in my shop.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, can I send this back to Marty? 









Freezing rain…nice and crunchy….Yuck! Even had a Raccoon walking down the freshly plowed alleyway, instead of walking through the yards….


----------



## mudflap4869

6 inches of white stuff on the ground. I am voluntarily allergic to that stuff, so I avoid contact with it. Accept when it come in a container with vanilla flavor in it.
Candy's sister lives in Phoenix, and our son lives in Redlands Ca, so we are considering migrating to central Az, when she retires. But " HOLY MOLY" the cost of living is so high I don't know how we could afford to live there. Unless we live in a slum. And I am not about to live in a city or town. We still have a couple of years before she retires, so we don't have to rush. A shop, and space to park a motor home is a must. Well, that at least is the plan (subject to change at Candy's whim) at the moment.


----------



## ArlinEastman

DL

There are really great ones out there for just $200,000.


----------



## controlfreak

Tornado sirens here today, my office building moved when the wind hit. Some trucks blown over, lines down a heck of a lot of rain. Be safe out there folks.


----------



## ssnvet

3" of snow this moring…. of course, it didn't start falling until an hour before I had to leave for work, so no time to plow. The drive in was "fun" though.

I'm goin' to California….. tomorrow…. literally :^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Phil I would use it for making repetive parts or stuff that a router is used for since I'm not a router fan. Also I'm thinking I could hook a plasma cutter head to it to cut out parts also. But I will see how much it goes for and if it's under what I think it's worth in parts then I will buy it to save money on building one. My issue is if it comes with the software or not.
I think it would be a fun toy to play with.


----------



## Phil32

> I think it would be a fun toy to play with.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Aha! The true motive is revealed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Tornado sirens here today, my office building moved when the wind hit. Some trucks blown over, lines down a heck of a lot of rain. Be safe out there folks.
> 
> - controlfreak


You must be close by, I've experienced much of the same and the rain just won't stop. I headed to my property up the road just before lunch as I've never seen how the water.flows across the area, only the results after the fact. The building site is fine, many other areas were flooding badly. The roads on the way up had too much water running across them to even approach the speed limit and one was closed to the point of was closed on my trip back home.


----------



## diverlloyd

Phil that is my answer for every purchase it. If it isn't fun then I wasted money.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was low 20's early this morning. Warmed up to the low 30's and started raining then snowing. Dropped about 2 inches then quit. Maybe get a few more inches this evening and into tomorrow. Should help with the fire danger. Was awful dry and windy the last few weeks and did have a few fires around the area.

Just about caught up in the shop. Finishing a couple projects today then maybe work on my stuff for a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..I am plumb tuckered out….legs for the table have a small cove running down the outside corner..

Aprons have a small bead….

2 mortises have been chopped, and fitted to on side apron…8mm narex mortise chisel needs a GOOD sharpening…and a single FLAT 25 degree bevel…..film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Beads for the bottom edges of the aprons…









Beading plane









Legs got a cove…with a chippy router bit..









We have ways…









To remove any chippyness….









Mortise tools…









managed to get to mortises chopped, and fitted…









Sitting there, no glue was used…


----------



## diverlloyd

That chisel looks to shiny bandit.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all we got about 1/2" of snow. I'm thinking it's about time to take the little one out to play in it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….2" of snow on the porch railings….countdown is now 6 more such snowfalls til spring…

May just stay in the house all day….


----------



## Gene01

58° here, today. 65° tomorrow. Unfortunately, it won't last long. February and March is fickle. We've had 2-3' of snow in mid march.


----------



## diverlloyd

1/2" of snow here was enough to have a bunch of school closings. Asked the wifey what was to much to spend on the cnc machine she said double what I thought so I may be spending a chunk of her money later this evening.


----------



## controlfreak

> Tornado sirens here today, my office building moved when the wind hit. Some trucks blown over, lines down a heck of a lot of rain. Be safe out there folks.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> You must be close by,
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Downtown Spartanburg. I had to turn around three times on my way home. My neighborhood has lots of 100 year oaks that just couldn't take the torque. On the bright side I still have power at the house and office. Usually the bad stuff goes straight to Chesnee.

Today mark 39 years of marriage. I should probably stay out of the shop this weekend if I want to make 40…we'll see.


----------



## Phil32

Today mark 39 years of marriage. I should probably stay out of the shop this weekend if I want to make 40…we ll see.

- controlfreak
[/QUOTE]

Congratulations!


----------



## Gene01

*Today mark 39 years of marriage. I should probably stay out of the shop this weekend if I want to make 40…we ll see*.
Congrats. Good job. A good number of marriages don't last near as long. My first two didn't come close. This one will be 49 years in June.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, to Mr. and Mrs. Controlfreak on your 39th anniversary! Nannette and I will make 40 years of wedded bliss in June. Good marriages don't happen by accident.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats on the longevity.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## controlfreak

Thank you all.

We started dating in the 11th grade and never stopped.


----------



## ssnvet

CF…. Congrats to you and Mrs. CF. Who wins the prize?

My 2 hr layover in San Francisco has turned into A 4 hr layover. Apparently this is fog central. Who knew?


----------



## ssnvet

Uh-oh!










Got masks?


----------



## Festus56

Where is the final destination Matt?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Tornado sirens here today, my office building moved when the wind hit. Some trucks blown over, lines down a heck of a lot of rain. Be safe out there folks.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> You must be close by,
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Downtown Spartanburg. I had to turn around three times on my way home. My neighborhood has lots of 100 year oaks that just couldn t take the torque. On the bright side I still have power at the house and office. Usually the bad stuff goes straight to Chesnee.
> 
> Today mark 39 years of marriage. I should probably stay out of the shop this weekend if I want to make 40…we ll see.
> 
> - controlfreak


That's pretty close, I'm in Boiling Springs. Congrats on 39, I'm coming up on 10.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats! Next November will be my 48th…

This honing guide….will NOT hold chisels..









It took flying lessons today…to parts unknown…had 2 chisels to sharpen, by hand….









That be a leather strop under them. Gene's 8mm Narex, Buck Brothers 3/8".....put the 8mm bad to work..









Had 4 more of these to do….6 mortises, total..









Dry fit, with the drawer front in front.

Ever loose a day? For some reason, I thought today was Thursday? Had a poke to get poke on Friday morning…..oops. Go back Monday and try again….Snoopy forgot to tell it is FRIDAY today…


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary, Mr and Mrs. CF!
Congrats on the improved CNC budget, AJ! Post pics of the babe in the snow, please 
A friend is moving to the big city of Tulsa and has started downsizing. Picked up a portable A/C unit and a Woden buffet kinda thing that has been installed in the She Shed. 
Over the weekend we picked up a HVLP paint gun. 
This morning I got a couple of branches of sweet gum (~9×30") a friend had taken down from her yard. She had told me all that was left was 30" diameter trunk sections. I was glad to find a few of the smaller chunks. They still took two of us to get them in the back of the car. Yes, the Kia has been initiated ;-)
Bandit, I've been losing lots of things lately. Yesterday, I was loading my pockets at work and I couldn't find the cargo pocket on my scrub pants. My pants were on inside out!


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy Amelia didn't want to be outside she just stood in the driveway and didn't even try to play in the snow. 
I bought the cnc and have buyers remorse, although it was cheaper then building one and the damn thing already drew blood. Somehow it cut my wrist about a three inch gash. Now I have more computer programs to learn.


----------



## bandit571

Some dummy decided at 0300 hrs, twould be a good idea to go back to the shop….had a "Brainstorm" ( hopefully not a Brainfart) and did a few saw cuts, used a couple planes…MIGHT be ready for a glue up later today?

This IS Saturday….right?


----------



## controlfreak

All day and half the night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a rumor goin' around that Gary's 100 years old today…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Gary! You just have 10 years on me.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Gary!


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? I thought Gary was simply hatched….Congrats!


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Gary!!


----------



## miketo

> All day and half the night
> 
> - controlfreak


Oh you newlyweds.


----------



## bandit571

One hour in the shop, so far…









sides have been assembled and glued up,,,waiting on glue to dry, again…

Mitersaw?


















Seems to work nicely, enough…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just heard that St. Louis has a new pro football team.


----------



## Gene01

It's an XFL Team. The Battlehawks, I think.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday.


----------



## bandit571

Still waiting on glue to dry..









Dang thing wanted to fight, the entire time…


----------



## bandit571

Might start on a drawer, tomorrow….have to find a spot to stash this mess…as I might need the tablesaw…or a beer…


----------



## BlasterStumps

You're doing good there Bandit. Looking like a table now. Cool.


----------



## rockusaf

Got my new work bench/assembly table/outfeed almost done today. Paulk style with removable legs in case I ever need to break it down to free up space in the shop. Might need to do a project on it when it is complete.










Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, the Battlehawks first game is tomorrow I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hung the sliding door I made for bathroom in the basement. I used barn door sliding hardware. Not fine woodworking on this door, but I love the wood. Walnut and sycamore.


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Bill! 
Happy anniversary, Monte and Lena!


----------



## bandit571

Happy anniversary, Monte & Lena!

Morning to ya….think I'll go hide out in the shop this afternoon…and try to get something done…


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy anniversary.


----------



## Gene01

Happy anniversary to you lovebirds.


----------



## bandit571

Spend 4 hours in the shop…come back upstairs, look out my window…









And, it is still coming down, with gusty winds….need to send this crap either up to Cleveland, or back out to FF Bill's place…..tain't fit for man or beasty out there…










Top is attached…drawer is in dry fit…









Going to be a LONG, FUGLY night….


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, I just love to watch random boards become furniture. Keep posting, maybe I'll catch on.


----------



## bandit571

Went from a bloody blizzard, to a WINDY rain storm….welcomen to Ohio….

37 degrees, RAIN, 23 mph winds….still fugly outside….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday….uuuuummmm, leave it at that….


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all 
Stumpy it's nice to see Sandra still around.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Happy Birthdays and Anniversary's to all who had them.

Spent 5 hours at the woodworking show in Collinsville IL. Picked up some router bits and a 48 inch length of black HDPE from Woodline USA. About $60. Sat through Alex Snodgrass's bandsaw clinic. Helped sell a couple Ridge Carbide blades while I was there. Personal recommendation from people using the product seems to help people make up their mind and empty their pockets.

I didn't win the bandsaw, but I had a good time anyway.

Made a 0 clearance insert for the tablesaw last night. The HDPE works nice. Easy to use the setscrews as taps. They self thread into the stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run….cashed in 13 pounds of pop cans…was enough to buy a 1/4' x 24" x 24" plywood panel…

Waffle House beside the McD's we go to..was having it's grease pit drained….hmmmm, meh….wish the McD's would too…..or at least change the cooking oil more than once a week….

Didn't need 100, gold-plated screws…just 10 steel screws…tired of the brass ones snapping their heads off…$1.26, instead of $9.96….

Monday? Meh….shop looks better, than what's outside….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot about the Ww show. My FIL asked me about going a while back, but then didn't say anything.


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser..for now..









Blog will be later…top only has been stained, and wiped down…more to do..









Drawer is in glue up…and fits…









Film @2300 hrs…


----------



## DanKrager

Dang, Bandit. Either you or the camera made that table look really good! Just WOW.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I forgot about the Ww show. My FIL asked me about going a while back, but then didn't say anything.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What the heck, I just looked up the shows for this year and nothing in Charlotte or Atlanta. I was really hoping to see something in Greenville or Asheville but no such luck.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Table is looking good Bandit.

A cool 19° this morning but no snow overnight. Should get to the mid 30's later with sunshine today.

Not much happening here lately. Have just ben puttering in the shop for a few days. Took the wife to work early and had an order waiting when I got home. Guess I better get to work now.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…at least it isn't a Monday…even had a bit of sunshine this morning….til it clouded back over…

Might try to get that table ready for a finish, today….still haven't decided on a handle for the drawer…

Will update the Blog in a bit, once the Mountain Dew kicks in…
Handle?









Hmmm….


----------



## Gene01

That is one sweet table, Bandit. Why not make a wooden handle?

Got 6-7" snow overnight. Maybe related, maybe not but, 7 counties in northern AZ lost power for 8 .5 hours starting at 02:30. Thank God we have a whole house generator. Went through a bit more than 3 gal. of propane. 
More snow is predicted for today.


----------



## bandit571

Wood handles would be nice..IF I had a lathe..

Scrap bin had a few more choices…









Leaning more towards that rounded wood handle….the square one? Doesn't match the finish of the table…


----------



## boxcarmarty

News is talkin' winter storm for tomorrow, bandit better git a grip on his shorts…..


----------



## bandit571

Don't need to send it my way….send to Jeff…or Ham…..OR, better yet..send on up to Stumpy..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been messin' with more photos on the laser and tryin' to make sense of the settings, here's my wedding photo in a 8×10 from about 130 years ago…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good Marty, did you up the greys in it to bring the details out?


----------



## rhybeka

working on my first and probably only cup of coffee. Morning all!

@Bandit I like the first choice. wooden handles can be sanded down and restained to match though?

I freed up some space in the shop by stacking the walnut slab on top of the workbench slab - I'm sure those sawhorses are crying. I've not made a large amount of progress on the slab even with the trash bag of shavings I've taken so I think I need to be a bit more strategic. I've gotten most of the saw marks out though. It will be a really gorgeous piece once I'm done. may even have to re-think the legs!


----------



## bandit571

Stood up this morning….back popped…right at belt level…Spinal Stenosis lumbar is acting up…may or may not try the stairs to the shop….

Table can either be a bedside table/night stand….or a child's desk….haven't decided yet…


----------



## bandit571

came home this morning….in the backyard there is an old Grill Gazebo sitting next to the shed…..had 4 fat cats sitting on the "roof" of that Grill Gazebo…..until Max and Bandit came out to potty….cats decided to take off to someone else's yard….

Marty's snow storm is supposed to get here about 1300 hrs…...Seems to be stuck getting past Dayton, OH…

First item we saw going into Wall E World….snow shovels, a whole rack of them for sale…..meh…


----------



## diverlloyd

Rainy day here.


----------



## Festus56

Has been snowing all morning here but is so fine that it is not even a measureable depth yet. Only 17° so it is not melting.


----------



## bandit571

Photo thingy got screwed up…trying to correct a few things on the fly…dovetails have been cleaned up, drawer front stained..









Handle installed…table has a coat of stain..









Front of the table..









Drawer works!









Brass plating was coming off…wire wheeled the rest off…shows up better?









letting things dry overnight, maybe a coat of varnish tomorrow?

Had to go back, edit, delete a few bad shots, and rename the good ones…photo edit was having a brain fart…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like the brushed nickle look over the brass Bandit. Looks great.


----------



## bandit571

Snow arrived here, 4 hours late…started about 1700 hrs….

Brass plating on that handle even looked fake…just had to go…


----------



## bandit571

We have about 2" of very wet white crap outside, right now…..snowplows are a bit slow to git about and about…tain't nice out there..time to go hibernate….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All

A cool 7° and an inch of snow overnight. Should warm up to th upper 20's later they say.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning! only two inches here as well - even with the additional sleet/snow this morning.


----------



## mudflap4869

22 degrees and bright sun


Code:


 9:00, 32 degrees

 15:15. The BOB tore her chair up, so I just spent a little over $700 for two ("They just have to match") recliners for the house. Next I have to buy a new water heater, and supervise its installation. Some people just can't be convinced that my money tree has died, and been burned as fire wood. Oh yeah! The shower stall needs to be replaced. Sorry! I have to go now, there are too many tears on my keyboard.


----------



## bandit571

Well….that wasn't "fun".....went down the steps to the shop….moved the table over to the top of the bench…find a couple strips of plywood, to span the toolwell…so the back legs won't drop in. Single coat of Amber Shellac brushed on….film later, after a few things dry…had to transfer a huge load of clothes from the washer, and over to the dryer…and start that up. Then climb back up the stairs, and sit GINGERLY back into my chair….

Brush used for the shellac, had a bit of the stain still in it….helped with the colour change….may get a second coat later….when I try to get the clothes from the dryer into the hamper, to haul up the stairs…

Logan Co. Oh. said they got about 4" of snow….looked more like 2".....LOTS of slide-offs.

lunch was Hash Browns, Onions (green) BACON and Garlic….and a fist sized blob of ground beef…fried in oil…then a few (6) eggs scrambled in….salt and ground black pepper….forgot to add any cheese..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up 4 walnut logs this morning that were really ugly on the outside, but nice on the inside. I cut two 7' walnut mantels when I got home. Kind of cold, but it was warm enough with my carhart on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, just make a bigger hammer to hit it with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got one of yer logs sold just as soon as I can talk the guy into comin' over yonder to pick it up…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure Marty, just let me know. I'll be waiting by the mailbox.


----------



## bandit571

Shellac taking a LONG time to dry….









Try again, in the morning..


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap didn't tell you about him pushing me down outside the furniture store hoping the manager would give us a discount (OK, I tripped over the handicap ramp. He was on the other side of the vehicle. Jammed my hand and skinned my knee-I'll live. Just call me Grace.) 
Table looking great, Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

57° and sunny here today. What snow was left from the 6" we got last weekend is no more. Supposed to hover around mid to upper 50s for the next ten days. 
Real estate agent came out yesterday to list our place. Hope to be set up in Tucson by June. The enormity of moving the shop is scary.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS a FRIDAY, isn't it?


----------



## controlfreak

Going to look at a house with a large two story garage so I am thinking "real shop". House is divided into three apartments so it will need a lot of work. I don't know how excited I am going to be about taking on a project this big.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 2 here at 0700, but now it's up to 8. No milling today. Burr…


----------



## rhybeka

I just added a project to my list - not to be done until summer though - the base is this ana white plan:

https://ana-white.com/woodworking-projects/mail-boss

I'm fairly sure I'm going to make it out of 3/4" ply instead of dimensional lumber - it'll be cheaper. I think.


----------



## diverlloyd

Picked up my tablesaw blades today and need to go out to the shop and test them. Also watched hours of cnc program videos. I'm plumb full of knowledge right now.

Edit. Blades are better but don't cut super smooth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you try that woodworker blade?

I decided today to order a new dewalt 735 planer. It will be here on Monday, but I won't be here til Wednesday. Can't wait to get it set up and give it a go. It will be a bit tight in its spot, but I think ok.


----------



## miketo

Cool project, Beka. That should be a fun one to build.

However my approach to mail is simpler. I just make sure it's all in my DW's name. Problem solved.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I sharpened it when I received it and it worked great. It was dull again along with another one. So those two got sharpened at the local shop. They both cut with no burn or resistance but both are leaving blade marks. Like one tooth has a bur or something. I'm going to cut up some scrap hard ample to see if it will get better if not I'm going to have to talk to the sharpening guys about it.


----------



## bandit571

Back is a bit better…IF I don't move too quickly…

Back in the single digits outside, again….hide the brass monkeys…


----------



## diverlloyd

18 here with a high of 49.


----------



## mojapitt

20 degrees now. Should get to mid 40s. Hopefully I will get all of the berry beds planted today. Grapes, blueberries, blackberries and raspberries. Tomorrow is more fruit trees.


----------



## Gene01

It'll be 58° on the mesa today. 64° tomorrow. Still getting lows in the high 20s and low 30s. But, the bed is well blanketed. 
Sold some Walnut yesterday. Less to move. Might have sold one Polaris Ranger with the 3 point hitch and all the attachments plus the tow behind DR mower. We're getting a list of furniture to put on Craigslist. We've been looking at online listings for homes in the Tucson area. Told a couple realtors what we want, namely a large shop building with a house close by. Might end up having to build the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa Gene! I didn't know you were gonna move.


----------



## Gene01

> Whoa Gene! I didn't know you were gonna move.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep. Our sons have convinced us that, as we age, it would be advantageous to be closer to them and better health care facilities. Not to mention, much nicer weather. Our winters are not really bad but, they are becoming more difficult for us to cope with. Plus, I'll be a lot closer to my mesquite supplier. ..yay!
Anybody need a few hundred BF of rough sawn Tennessee pin oak and several sheets of BB. I dread the thought of moving it. May just haul it all to a young, struggling woodworker I know near by.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, 
Did you consider getting a shelix head for the 733? I have a 734 and either want something way bigger (20") or a shelix for this one. My uncle can't get into his shop and mess with power tools as much any more but can still do (or is allow to do) most anything with hand tools. He bought his 735 used it very little then installed a shelix and used it very, very little until he wasn't allowed to play with power any more. He's bummed but he doesn't yet need or want to sell anything off, nor would I want him to. Besides, I he'll let me use whatever I want whenever I want, I just have to drive 45 minutes down to see him.

Gene,
Based on the place you've got, it sounds like it'd be great to age in place. I know moving alone knocked a good 3-4 years off my life but being out of the snow and bad weather I think I'm slowly gaining them back. Sounds like you've got a bunch of toys to deal with your acreage, I'm looking for a Ranger myself but the effort to get it from AZ to SC would be substantial to say the least.


----------



## Gene01

I'd make you a good deal on the three year old Ranger 550 cc with the solid factory top and wind screen. And, I'd consider selling it's trailer, too. But, a 6+ thousand mile rt might be a deal killer.


----------



## bandit571

Seems another spammer is afoot….PM style…


----------



## diverlloyd

I feel left out I never get the spam pm's.


----------



## bandit571

Can't flag the SOB…but, I sure can BLOCK him….

Teaser, before I post it…










The other 4 will be posted, too…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Makes sense Gene. I hope it goes off without a hitch and you find somewhere with a shop.

Yeti, I definitely thought about that option, but a shelix for the 733 is $420. More than the 733 was new and I'm afraid I'd get it and then the 20 year old planer would die. My plan is to use the four sides of the two sets of knives I'm getting with the 735 and then think about getting a helical cutter from grizzly for $300. I just cleaned up the old planer to list it for sale. I also have a Ridgid planer that I got from Andy. I will keep that for when I plane outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Listed my old planer for $200. Someone is coming to get it tomorrow morning. He's really excited. I thought I'd get about $150 for it.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's good Bill.

I'm at Chuck E. Cheese, this place is the second layer of hell. Bunch of coughing kids not covering their mouths then touching everything. I would pay extra for a bubble to stay in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, you can drop off the BB here on yer way to delivering the Ranger to Yeti…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, 6K miles is a real killer for sure.

Bill, I didn't realize the 12.5" shelix for the 733/734 was that much more expensive than the 13" for the 735, certainly makes the decision easier. The prices for used dewalt planers is crazy. I bought a 734 new for $300 used it very little over 3 weeks then took it back because I didn't think I'd use it enough to keep. Changed my mind and 6 months later they'd jumped to $400, WTF. I was scrambling to find a deal on a used one and thankfully I did for $200 which was a godsend as many used 734s were going for $320-360 at the time.


----------



## Gene01

Guy came by and bought all the pin oak and BB. He was drooling over the curly maple and mesquite slabs but, that is NFS.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Afternoon y'all.

I need to go out and install the cnc software. But I'm unmotivated after going to Aldi.


----------



## miketo

> I m at Chuck E. Cheese, this place is the second layer of hell. Bunch of coughing kids not covering their mouths then touching everything. I would pay extra for a bubble to stay in.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I feel for you, DL. At places like those with out-of-control monstrosities running about, I can't decide whether it would be better to spank the kids or spank the parents.


----------



## Gene01

> I m at Chuck E. Cheese, this place is the second layer of hell. Bunch of coughing kids not covering their mouths then touching everything. I would pay extra for a bubble to stay in.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I feel for you, DL. At places like those with out-of-control monstrosities running about, I can t decide whether it would be better to spank the kids or spank the parents.
> 
> - Mike


They both need a swat or, two.


----------



## diverlloyd

I will say besides the non mouth covering ones the rest of the kids were fine. There wasn't any screaming or much crying. It was super loud in the place so I may have just blocked out most of it. Pizza sucked bad, it was like they salted the bottom of the crust.

I did get the cnc to talk to the computer. Now I need to get the axises to match the program. Baby steps.


----------



## Gene01

Chuckie Cheese ain't a fine dining experience.


----------



## mojapitt

> Chuckie Cheese ain t a fine dining experience.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It is if you are 6 years old


----------



## bigblockyeti

I took the kids to Pizza Inn on Friday for supper and while it wasn't fine dining, it was ok, as a result I ate too much and felt like crap all night and most of Saturday. To my surprise, my wife didn't mind going there on Valentine's day, we made up for it by going to the Biltmore yesterday.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

Been in CA for a week. Had a nice visit with my mom and sister, then attended a trade show and conference, where I learned a ton. Travel experience was not so great however…. flights delayed, connections missed, hurry up and wait, then make a panicked dash… got home in one piece much later at night than expected. All flights packed tight like sardines in a tin can. Ugh! Very happy to be home. I have a vase project on the lathe, but need to make a boring bar for deep hole cut.

I'm # 2 on the emergency call list at work an am required to keep my cell phone powered up on my nightstand. The alarm company called at 3 a.m. ...... turns out one of the early bird crew (who unlock the gate and open up the shops to loads trucks so the drivers can get on the road at 7) forgot the alarm panel code and set off the motion sensor. Had to verify who was on site and call alarm company and the police to politely ask them to not shoot our people. Now my eyes sting so bad I can hardly keep them open.


----------



## controlfreak

Hi Matt,

That tells me that #1 contact decided to sleep through it. I have been on call since the mid eighties. I have gotten used to getting those calls over the years but I am on the other side of this equation, I am the alarm company. It is usually water in a detector or someone forgetting how to enter their code etc. I am usually half awake by three and up at 4:15 just out of habit now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene it's pizza there are only a few ways to screw it up. Dragging the bottom through salt or burning it are the only ways I can think of at the moment. They did stamp our hands with a number that matched the little ones. Then checked us beforehand we left to make sure we had the right kid. So that was nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My new planer was delivered this afternoon = good news. I'm at work until Wednesday morning = bad news.


----------



## bandit571

This could get to be work…









Made a 1" deep kerf all around…on the tablesaw..









let the saw follow it..









Then clean things up with a plane, or two..









Cardio is done…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hi Matt,
> 
> That tells me that #1 contact decided to sleep through it. I have been on call since the mid eighties. I have gotten used to getting those calls over the years but I am on the other side of this equation, I am the alarm company. It is usually water in a detector or someone forgetting how to enter their code etc. I am usually half awake by three and up at 4:15 just out of habit now.
> 
> - controlfreak


When I worked at the auto parts store, as Assistant Manager, I was #2 on the call list, after the Store Manager.

One 4th of July, the alarm company called, just as I was walking into the house from our cul-de-sac fireworks viewing party. I was at least a six-pack into the evening when the call came in, so I let it go to voicemail-figured it was better to let the call roll to the #3, than to show up with the police there and get arrested for drunk driving…..


----------



## CFrye




----------



## bandit571

There is one other way to mess up a pizza…..so much grease, that a fifth wheel would get jealous…

Chicken Parma for supper, tonight..

At the local assembly lines around here…they use a roll-around cart to supply parts to the lines….they roll off the trucks, in the order the parts will be needed. Once the carts are empty, they are rolled back onto the trailer, to be hauled over to one of the supplier warehouses, to be restocked…...seems a driver did not have one of the trailer door fully secured. Must have hit a few bumps, had to stop at a stoplight. When he took off from the light..that door swung open….a few carts rolled out, then on making the turn..a few more rolled out….LOTS of cops appeared shortly there after….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A couple inches of new snow overnight. 19° and a high of 25° so guess winter is still around.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

March weather has arrived….2 weeks early….bad part…it usually 2 weeks into April, before it leaves…


----------



## Gene01

We're getting April weather now. 58° today 64° tomorrow. Forecast for the following 10 days is for high 50s- low 60s. Except next Monday and Tuesday 's high 40s. It's been a fairly mild winter out here….so far. Historically, March has been very unpredictable.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

working through a thyroid med change that hasn't been treating me kindly. hopefully a blood draw will reveal the direction we need to go in. the way I'm feeling is for the birds but I wouldn't wish it on them.

Glad you made it back safe, Matt!

I looked at the helix heads as well and blanched. I have a 733/734 I got for free from my dad. I know those are good heads but the cost almost makes the planer replaceable.


----------



## Gene01

Those Shelix heads ain't cheap. But, IMO, worth every penny. Lots quieter, much better finishing cuts, and a heckuva lot less expensive when considering straight blade replacements. Of course, ROI may be delayed if you don't use the planer often. I use mine a lot!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Like my signature says….









I do tend to use a "cordless" planer….

Boss wants to go out shopping, this morning…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubbers.

Mainiac land is cold and snowy this week… froze my bunyons off plowing with the tractor last night.

Making some progress on my latest gun-smithing project and borrowed a boring bar from work I hope to use to finish my Cherry vase on the lathe.

*Bill.*... there's a new LJ member who may be in your neck of the woods who talks about milling logs, etc…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, he's in Mountain Home Arkansas, about 4 hours from me. I'll go welcome him after I take the dog to the vet. She loves it, not.


----------



## ssnvet

Not as close as I thought…

Skipper loves going to the vet…. he loves going anywhere as long as there are people there. I call him a "People Pup". Oddly, he doesn't really like being around other dogs. Our neighbors little lab mix is his only buddy.


----------



## bandit571

A re-supply of Vitamin B has been brought home….along with a $6 hammer..









The Vitamin B..and..









Might be better than using a metal one on me chisels..









Maybe?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

> Might be better than using a metal one on me chisels..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


Depends on which end of the chisel you're hitting.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think maybe walmart has created their own definition of "HYPER" very different from what I've become accustomed to it meaning.


----------



## bandit571

Yeh…now it is called Hart Tools…

Paul Sellers keeps "pushing" this sort of hammer….thought I'd try one, is all…

Morning to ya….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

HyperTough--









I've begun to think that Harbor Freight has better options now.


----------



## bandit571

For all you hold dear…..do NOT venture into Hobby Lobby….$2 hinge..turn into a $20 bag filled with a bunch of stuff…except. the. hinges…..inconceivable….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that's better gen the woodcraft hinge section. If I buy hinges from there I'm out at least $100 of the wife's money.


----------



## DS

...for that time you had to whack your Hyper-drive to get it to work properly.


----------



## bandit571

Items from that store…



























I WAS getting a bit low on screws..









Two bags of latches…and some wooden drawer pulls..









And some small pegs…









Knife blades, for when I get this mess cleaned up…









Til then, I'll just keep the lid closed..









Even found a backsaw the other day, while digging through a box of tools…









Might find SOME use for it….came from Menard's a while back.


----------



## DS

That "backsaw" sort of resembles a dovetail saw…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. 9° out there. Gonna struggle to heat the shop up this am, but it's supposed to warm to near 40.


----------



## Gene01

Gonna be 64 and cloudy here, they say. They're right about the clouds. We're socked in. Nothing but grey skies. But, it's only up to 40, so far. Supposed to rain tomorrow. That's about right. The mile and a half dirt road out front just dried up a few days ago and, yesterday I got all the old mud pressure washed off the truck. 
Great weather for shop work but, Phyl has me packing and storing stuff for our anticipated move. I'm dreading doing the same for the shop. Might try selling some of it.


----------



## controlfreak

They called school off here today due to heavy frost.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….apparently, it is even too cold for clouds, around here…

FRIDAY?

For those asking why Lew's Mallet has been retired…









Was getting to be a bit of a flake….handle weighs more than the head…


----------



## ssnvet

2 deg. F this a.m., does that mean I win? or lose?

TGIF


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a well worn mallet Bandit.

It's sunny now and 28. I'm inside and it's 84. Climate control in this building sucks.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 35° and will get into the 40's later. Cools down to the mid 20's at night and all sunshine all day here.


----------



## rhybeka

I have no idea what it is outside but will find out soon - taking Lily for an afternoon walk. Wife has paper making class tonight and I was going to futz around in the shop but someone may be coming over to play games. we will see.


----------



## bandit571

Had a "ME" trip, today…..went down to Springfield, OH….place called Heart of Ohio Antique Center….walked through about 1/2 of the aisles, and was worn out….2 items = $27.35

A saw…









Need to remove that black tape…and a well painted plane..









Millers Falls No. 15…..slightly longer and wider ( and heavier) than a normal jack plane…

Was a nice day for a Road Trip.


----------



## diverlloyd

Spray paint shouldn't be sold to the general public.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up nicely, though..


















Same plane..









Means I now have a set…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, dad and I have been working on dining chairs for them for a few weeks. All the parts for 6 chairs have been cut from Montes BKP. We are almost ready to assemble. I hope everything goes together. Some tenons are too tight and I thought about buying a shoulder plane. Then I remembered I had a no. 78. I tried to sharpen the blade, but it doesn't want to cut the shoulders. I'm sure 2 things are against me. I'm not good at sharpening and the 78 is not a shoulder plane.


----------



## DanKrager

BRK, you're probably better off paring the shoulders with a 1" chisel. The extra width is useful for alignment. You can easily undercut the shoulder with it. If you meant cheeks, well, the 1" is wide enough to pare the cheeks efficiently too. I learned this from another woodworker and have used it successfully several times. It's now my go to method.

DanK


----------



## CFrye

Jim took me to Denny's for breakfast. It was the first time since Tuesday I've left the house. Gut bug totally wiped me out. By the time I got into the booth, I was exhausted. On the way there he saw some chicken coop stuff for sale, so we stopped to check that out on the way home. It was tough but I rallied enough to look through some junk and found some good stuff. 








A bench grinder, a Witherby push driver, a craftsman offset ratcheting screwdriver, and a 3/16" curved chisel for $13.50
And Jim got his chicken coop thingy similar to this









WIN WIN!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Good finds Candy. Do you have chickens?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Phyl has me packing and storing stuff for our anticipated move. I m dreading doing the same for the shop. Might try selling some of it.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I could use some time if you have any of that fer sale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you need a tenoning jig…..


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, if you figure out a reliable algorithm for sorting out for move, please let me know. 1.5 years left to get ready for the artificial goal of ldown-sizing to leave IL for IN.

I have a friend who uses a reliable technique. He sets everything, meaning EVERYTHING, into the yard or driveway and waits. After a big rain he moves what wasn't damaged back into the shop. That was in a rural area. In a more urban setting, one might not have to wait for rain.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Pay someone else to move everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have one just like that Marty. I struggled to get it to slide on my sawstop so I just used the dado cutter for everything.


----------



## CFrye

> Good morning.
> Good finds Candy. Do you have chickens?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill.
No chickens, yet. He wants Brahmas.


----------



## rhybeka

Welp, realized why my walnut slab was so cheap! I got the pith/core piece >.< 









Watched Chris Swartz's flattening video again as went out for a bit. I need to stop and hone the cambered blade some - it's still cutting well but I feel like I've used it enough it should get a touch up.


----------



## ssnvet

Finally finished a nice little lather project










It had a very humble origin…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 1.5 years left to get ready for the artificial goal of ldown-sizing to leave IL for IN.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Come on over to God's country…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, that looks like a good place for a bowtie…..


----------



## CFrye

Beka, butterflies?
Matt, nice firewood upgrade!


----------



## bandit571

Have sharpened the scrub plane's iron about twice…...since I bought that plane….meh.

Nasty old, burnt piece of White Oak….the "Before" 









And then a little work with the new plane in the shop..









Was a busy evening….until stuff from the "Hut" showed up…even have a glue up done..









Which, according to the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up will be the lid, for a two drawer chest…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka, Stumpy did a video about why boards like that warp and it's easier to cut the center section out and glue the boards back together. 



 . Seems it would help you out and lessen the fustration.

Dan where in gods country (Indiana) are you thinking about moving to? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## DanKrager

*diverfloyd*, without seeing the video, that's exactly the advice I was going to share.

So ditto.

And God's country is too far from family. This keeps us in the epicenter.

DanK


----------



## CFrye

Dan, you did say you were moving to IN (aka Indiana) right? Marty lives in Indiana (aka God's Country according to him). To what are you referring as God's Country which is 'too far from family'? I'm confused!

Did some research on that little wood carving tool and found it was made by James Bacon Addis in the 1870's in England. Seems he was very good at making carving tools and got awards for doing so. He won an award he added that year to his stamp! An award winning tool maker named Bacon. Can it get any better?


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ yeah - I don't mind the split and I have some gorgeous spalted chestnut sycamore pieces to use for bow ties…. but planing it down close to flat will be a task I'm not sure I have in me.

And after watching Stumpys video again…. going to go measure and see how much I'd lose. Since it's meant to be a desk I can't lose much as it's already pretty skinny. I'd still figure a way to put the bow ties in too XD


----------



## bandit571

Split out the center all the way, run the two halves through your planer….replace the missing center with a matching/contrasting strip, and glue all three back together.

Morning to ya…clouds have returned…...might get into the 40s for a few days….


----------



## DanKrager

*Candy* I'm not only confused, I'm old and confused. I don't pay much attention to where people are. I think I just assumed he was in the sunny parts of the west somewhere. You know ass-u-me. My bad. The southern 1/3 of IN is the target which is nearly midway between Spring Hill TN and Elmhurst IL.

I think most of my carving tools are Addis. I lucked into a collection from a liquidation sale. They hold a finer edge better than most of the modern stuff, but they tend to be brittle. Brittle is not a problem if one uses the tool like they are supposed to be used, for cutting, not prying or excessively deep cuts. Most carving can and should be done with muscle power, but some beat the snot out of their tools with "sledge hammers". I learned from the Japanese that a full 1" x 2" x 10" hardwood makes a mallet that is easy to use and delivers a better cutting blow than heavy mallets. So there's a scrap of osage orange on my tool shelf labeled "mallet". LOL!

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan I live in Southern Indiana just north of Louisville Ky. It's a nice are minus the weather is a roll of the dice everyday.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit pretty much the plan!
I cut out 2 1/4" which is pretty much the max - takes me down to a 16-18" desktop which should be ok for two monitors, a laptop with dock and a keyboard/mouse. I'm a bit worried about where it looks like the pith veered to - 









Hopefully I can mitigate that bit with epoxy and bow ties. I'm assuming the only thing the pith is good for us burning?


----------



## rhybeka

Alrighty… time to dig the 6' planer sled out, the planer our and get everything set up. What are you al doing for lunch?


----------



## diverlloyd

Arby's was for lunch. I think I'm going to try and play with the cnc today if the wifey can pick a font.


----------



## bandit571

Had a "New York Style Sub" for lunch….may add to that….afternoon snack….

May do some layout work, later. Fingers joints have to be laid out, to fit a couple items, and hide a couple others..


----------



## rhybeka

I'm getting hungry - wife didn't tell me we were skipping lunch - or that she was.

I got the planer set up with infeed support but man this piece is heavy. I'm a bit nervous about trying to handle it myself. Julie is heading to a b-ball game and Lily isn't tall enough


----------



## rhybeka

Alright! Side one is done. Needed a break and water. Trying to figure out what to do with all of the shavings!!


----------



## bandit571

Shavings can go right in the flower beds…


----------



## diverlloyd

Cnc is fun just need to get all the programs to play well with each other.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Dan! Post a picture of your chisel set, if you'd be so kind. The pics I found on line mostly have 'faceted' handles, whereas this one is round with a ferrel.


----------



## bandit571

Firepit is now down to just embers….2 trash cans full of shavings, cut-offs, cardboard boxes….

One dry fit done..









And the fronts of the 2 drawers picked out..









But before that..cleaned off the bench…








Was a busy evening….Supper by Zatarins….


----------



## DanKrager

All my carving gouge handles have been replaced. They were not in good shape usually and no matches, so I made a matched set of them using London pattern I think it's called. 
Inspiration picture:









Before:









After:









This may be about 1/3 of the carving gouges. A Stanley socket chisel set made the pattern too, and some lathe tools. 

























DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmm. those handles look a lot like something a guy from IL gave me a few years ago. Uncanny! Kinda transcendental.


----------



## Festus56

Nice collection Dan. Great job on the matching handles


----------



## CFrye

Very nice, Dan!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit not if it's walnut or black walnut :/ wasn't willing to risk it.










Got it all done and at least flattened. Is now sitting stickered on the workbench top so it should be fairly flat. I even had a supervisor









Got it all cleaned up and back into the shop since there's rain in the forecast just about every day. Need to figure out how I'm rejoining the slabs.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…about says it all….


----------



## ssnvet

My #2 designer/drafter gave me his 2 week notice this a.m.

He's a very talented guy and has been great to work with these past 6 years.

There's only 5 of us in the engineering department, so he will be leaving a huge hole…. and it takes 9 months to really bring some one up to speed with all that we do over here.

I'm pretty bummed out about it. I was just thinking the other week that I've got quite the dream team… best I've had in 21 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Matt. I hate when someone valuable leaves the FD too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If he's leaving and you need him to stay, gotta pay him.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp throw some money at him at him.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…errands ran, finger got poked ( dosage changed)

Dreary ugly day outside….winter is returning this weekend…

Might try the shop, after Lunch….we'll see…


----------



## DanKrager

I've heard it said and found it true in my own life that people don't leave because of money (or lack of it). They leave because they are not satisfied with something else, usually relationships. If you can uncover that issue and address it, he's likely to consider staying. If it is too late for him because he's committed, then it might be wise to find out how the others are doing.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today….hot roast beef and Swiss on NYC Style Rye…and a Mountain Dew…

Then maybe shop time?


----------



## ssnvet

> If he s leaving and you need him to stay, gotta pay him.
> - bigblockyeti


I agree…. He's going to commute to a city 35 miles south with higher wages. Their paying him more, but it has more to do with the work being more challenging. He's trading in industrial packaging for automation and machine design. I can't blame him and wish him well.

He was a newby tech. school grad with the wrong degree (architectural drafting) and the wrong software skills (2D AutoCAD) when he came here. After learning the right software (SolidWorks), how to run a program CNCs and to program PLCs….. all on our dime, he's a lot more marketable in the big city.

I'll have to re-think where we go with his replacement.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser, for now..
.








Have an errand to run…bRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I started to dry fit chairs today. Once we have them all dry fit, we will start gluing them all up. Hopefully that's all done tomorrow. Then my part will be done. Dad can polyurethane them all.


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw was throwing the belt, every time I turned it on to start a few cuts…









Seems that pulley had moved into that cup…..cup would flip the belt of the pulley. Moved the pulley back out to where it clear the cup…and torqued the H out of the set screw…saw now runs as quiet as a mouse…









LOTS of cuts to do..









Back corners done..









Grooves made…









More fingers laid out and chopped..









Need to cut 2 plywood panels to size..and then a glue up can be done.

I checked the "lid" for size…...usual luck, not wide enough….plenty long enough….have to add a piece to one edge.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmmm.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Morning to ya Bandit.

I'm here at the salt mine…fiscal end of month is approaching on Friday and Sales has lost their minds. You'd think they would realize that this happens every month and figure out how not to go full stupid.

Hope everyone's day is better than mine. I'm actually looking forward to rewiring outlets and switches tonight instead of being here at the office.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I found your coffee table: 



. It's a YouTube video from "Make It Extreme". Other than the dark finish, it's a nice project. I thought of you immediately when I saw it.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Think there is enough clamps?


----------



## diverlloyd

That is against everything we stand for as woodworkers Bandit, there is never enough clamps.


----------



## CFrye

Funny Don!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Finish up a couple little projects today. Tomorrow we head to SD for a couple days. Have a wedding on Sat. the 29th to attend.


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today….3" of snow on the ground outside. Might try removing the clamps after a bit…


----------



## bandit571

slow day, today?










back of the case is cleaned up










Still need to work on the lid a bit….









Base for it is in the clamps…need to start on the drawers…soon..









have the fronts of 2 drawers about ready…need the sides, a back, and a bottom…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello!
Finished my part of the chair project. Dad will finish sanding, fill some worm holes and brush on the finish. I bought some Target coatings water borne alkyd that is supposed to look just like oil based poly. Hope so. It was expensive.
I started on some shutters today. I got all the parts for 6 shutters made with the rail and stile set. Just have to get some plywood for the panels and then paint. I hate painting, think I'll try using a little roller this time.


----------



## bandit571

Snowing again….grrrrrr
Starting Monday….50s and rain all week.


----------



## bandit571

Looking out my kitchen window, this bright and sunny morning…









was 19 degrees out….there was about 3" of that white crap on my porch railing…..

This IS a Friday, right….sometimes it is easy to miss a day..or two. Uncle Charles hit both knees this morning…

Top of the Morning to ya!


----------



## bandit571

Sausage, hash browns, onions, fried up until happy….then scramble some eggs into it…..ladle out a bit into a large tortila….and roll it up. Lunch Burrito….cheese if you want.

Just watched Paul Sellers masterclass video, episode 5….last on the desktop organizer build. Before that..was watching I********************ani build Workbench #6….out of Cherry. And, after said Lunch, I am off to my shop….


----------



## bandit571

2 hour limit has been reached…
Base trimmed, and installed









Just glue and clamps….
Lid has been trimmed to size,,,then the bread boards were added..had a little Routah Work to do..









Tongue for the bread board ends to slide onto..









Try doing this in 5/16" thick stock….









Then glue things together..









Drawer fronts got dry fitted…









Due to all them clamps, case is sitting upside down…

Laid out a few blanks to trim the bottom of the case with,









Work on these, tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

HEY..hey…ANYBODY..anybody…HOME…home..home?

Echoes are getting a bit loud, here….


----------



## superdav721

Boooo! brothers and sister I have been missing for a long time. I m having a bad day. Pray for my wife..Pray for my strength i do love u guys


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Still at work…..


----------



## mojapitt

All prayers to you and your wife Dave.


----------



## DonBroussard

Prayers for you and Betty, Dave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, thoughts and prayers for you and Betty, hang in there buddy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I freshened up a bistro set with a bit of maple…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice job Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

My next task is gonna be a toolbox, check back with me after lunch… 2022…..


----------



## Gene01

Dave, you and Betty are in our prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi bandit. Guess it's just you and me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All my best to you and Betty, Dave. Stay strong.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya!

Too cold outside….ground is froze, and, since the Dungeon is in a basement….it is also COLD in the shop.

Might work on drawers, after Lunch? just 2 of them, shouldn't take all afternoon ( but it will…)

There is a "new" Mountain Dew out….Zero Sugar….jury is still out on that….


----------



## diverlloyd

I need to go out and buy some 5 minute epoxy to glue in some magnets for a box lid.


----------



## GaryC

Praying for you and Betty, Dave. 
My quarterly post
Bandit, if thats that old bandsaw Candy brought you, throw it away. Marty will buy you a new one.









My expert carving tool


----------



## bandit571

GARY! Bandsaw is still running great.

Molding has been attached to the case…









And the bottle of glue is now..empty…DRAT.

Hinges attached to the lid..









Needed my bifocals to SEE them screws….

Uncle Charles decided to attack my toes today…while I was in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Uncle Charles made sleeping very rough, last night…..

Errands to run, for the Boss..might be after 1800 hrs, before any shop time….I did pick up a bottle of glue this morning.


----------



## mudflap4869

I got nuthin.


----------



## diverlloyd

What's for dinner ladies and gentlemen? I need some ideas, I'm thinking taco salads.


----------



## BillWhite

Dave, miss your posts and vids. Best wishes and hope things get better.


----------



## Gene01

> What s for dinner ladies and gentlemen? I need some ideas, I m thinking taco salads.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Taco salad sounds great. I think we're having hash made with last nights surprisingly tender….and, delicious…arm roast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no idea what's for dinner. One of the guys is cooking. It's in the oven. Hope it's done soon. I'm hangry.


----------



## diverlloyd

Taco salad was great. I made some fresh pico to go with it my knife skills are top notch.Even used some large tortilla shells for the outer shell crisped up in the oven. Used a Pyrex bowl as the form for them, 10 minutes @350 perfect shells.


----------



## bandit571

Got a little bit done..









Molding is shaped, sanded. Lid is installed….









And works…and one out of the 2 drawers is in the clamps for the night…









Can't have too many clamps?









Had to add 2 more. 2 hours in the shop….then sit around, and process 17 photos….I'm "pooped".....
Glue?









Out with the old, in with the new…


----------



## bandit571

Had a line of glue squeeze out to clean off….that I found after the glue had dried…of course..so









And a spot where the molding was too high…right where a drawer slides in..









Plane again..









Was one of them days…


----------



## mudflap4869

12 midnight, Pot Roast and Lemon Cake. Hot shower and ready for bed. G-Night.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..and a Monday, at that. Two weeks until I can be wearing the ORANGE.

As an auld song goes about the wearing of the Green ( look it up)

"They're hanging Men and Women for wearing of the Green.."


----------



## ssnvet

SUPER DAVE!!!
You are missed…. thoughts and prayers for Betty and strength for you.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning all! Worked the real job over the weekend. Around 7pm yesterday I looked at the date on my watch (apparently for the first time all weekend) and was confused to read 3/2. Nobody told it Saturday was Leap Day. Gotta figure out how to change the date and NOT turn the alarm on. Conditions have to be Goldilocks 'just right' for me to hear the alarm. My coworkers find it funny (and annoying, I'm sure) when they have to tell me it's beeping.


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, not hearing the alarm struck me funny because I can relate. It would be cool to have one that raised your hand and you couldn't take it down until the alarm was shut off. I suspect that fear of inappropriate alarms would be enough to anticipate their going off! Just imagine the situations you could be in!

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hey all!! Rainy icky Monday here. Thinking about making my bow ties for the bench into turtles somehow. I need one that's 5" and one that's 3". Hm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol Candy. I was looking at my watch today to date a check and I was wondering where I lost a day.
My dad can't hear his watch at all. For years it would beep every hour. He never could hear it. We always knew it was because of working around jets. Then I married an audiologist and she confirmed it. His hearing is dead in that range.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Home last night from SD for a Leap day wedding. They think that their 25th anniversary will only seem like 100 years.

Dave our thoughts are with you.

My 10 yr old watch has a 2am alarm sometimes that Jamie hears but I can't. My hearing has been bad for years now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm deaf to select tones, for example, when Debbie talks to me all I hear is blah, blah, blah…..


----------



## Gene01

> Taco salad was great. I made some fresh pico to go with it my knife skills are top notch.Even used some large tortilla shells for the outer shell crisped up in the oven. Used a Pyrex bowl as the form for them, 10 minutes @350 perfect shells.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Careful, Pico is addictive.


----------



## controlfreak

I am deaf to most things except "what did I just say", I can always hear that for some reason.


----------



## bandit571

Huh? Right ear no longer works, no inner ear. Left ear? Selective Mode is always on….

Morning to ya…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hear what?


----------



## controlfreak

Did somebody say beer. what?


----------



## Gene01

It's Tuesday. Beer days are MWF. Scotch on the other days. If I heard right.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hello everyone.

Just an update on me.

In December the VA told me I was borderline diabetic so my sweetheart and I put me on a strict diet with very little sugar. I have lost 15 lbs and due to very little sugar my joints have not been hurting as much as before. 

In June I go back for testing again to see how the sugar level is again, but no matter I will pretty much stick to the diet until I go down to 190 and my lean mean machine again. Hope I lose it all this year and I have 60 lbs to go. It seems like a lot to lose but it is still 10 months to do it.
The VA Docs told me that 65% of Americans have the gene but not all have go over the line.

Hope this helps everyone to see themselves health and eat health. They say the biggest offender is soda pop and sugary drinks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear you're doing better Arlin. I think you said you were driving some too. That's gotta be a good sign.


----------



## controlfreak

> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just an update on me.
> 
> In December the VA told me I was borderline diabetic so my sweetheart and I put me on a strict diet with very little sugar. I have lost 15 lbs and due to very little sugar my joints have not been hurting as much as before.
> 
> In June I go back for testing again to see how the sugar level is again, but no matter I will pretty much stick to the diet until I go down to 190 and my lean mean machine again. Hope I lose it all this year and I have 60 lbs to go. It seems like a lot to lose but it is still 10 months to do it.
> The VA Docs told me that 65% of Americans have the gene but not all have go over the line.
> 
> Hope this helps everyone to see themselves health and eat health. They say the biggest offender is soda pop and sugary drinks.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Hi Arlin,

18 months ago I switched to a Ketogenic Diet. I love it! I lost some weight but more importantly haven't gained weight and eat everything I want as long as it is high fat & low carb. Once you get used to going without bread, pasta and sugar it is not bad at all. The key is to normalize blood sugar to correct insulin resistance. Best part is you don't need to buy anything special to eat this way. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## bandit571

Just a PIP, for now….without stain?









And after stain was applied…









yes, there is a divider in the top drawer…









Letting the stain dry/air out for a day….


----------



## mudflap4869

Sounds great Arlin. Keep at it, and become that mean machine. I am happy to report that I am down to 238 from the 280 that I weighed when I had my heart attack on Dec 7 2018. I doubt that I will ever again be anything resembling a machine. They just can't chisel all the rust out of my gears. The parts that don't ache don't move, so I will most likely just primarily remain a paper weight and grocery disposal unit. 
Actually I am getting better at walking without a cane. For short distances, but I am stretching them as much as I can. Candy will be illegible to retire in August of 2022, then we can start on our bucket list. I already have about 25 places earmarked for us to visit. Mostly in Az and Utah. We haven't firmed up what type of camper we will use, but we are well prepared with vehicles for the task. 
OK so I have to many groceries that need hossed down on, so I'll just go and get started on that project. 
SEE YOU IN THE FUNNY PAPERS!


----------



## bandit571

> SEE YOU IN THE FUNNY PAPERS!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Ah…the Next Steve Canyon?


----------



## theoldfart

And Bandit jumps in the wayback machine!

Haven't heard that name in fifty plus years Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Well…it sounded better than "Fearless Fosdyke" I think…


----------



## rhybeka

The SO reintroduced junk food recently which has caused a setback for me sooo back on the WW train again. I was hoping to start getting out to the shop more for my 'workouts' but that doesn't seem to be materializing. Work is taking over again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Basement bathroom is 90% done. Just needs hot water hooked up and a few trim pieces put in. I made a mirror With some hard maple and put it up yesterday. I need to glue and clamp one more shutter today and then think about painting them. Gonna try a small roller instead of brushing it all like last time. Hope that saves some time.


----------



## mojapitt

Male escorts? Must be Dean.


----------



## Gene01

I'd rather my escort was female. Unless it's a canine.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Male escorts? Must be Dean.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did I miss SPAM again….....?!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good to hear you're doing better Arlin. I think you said you were driving some too. That's gotta be a good sign.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yah 12 years of not driving is almost life threating. I just drive to my local Senior Center and take carving classes on Wednesday and on Monday and Friday I go there for their full size heated swimming pool to exercise and stretch.



> Hello everyone.
> 
> Hi Arlin,
> 
> 18 months ago I switched to a Ketogenic Diet. I love it! I lost some weight but more importantly haven t gained weight and eat everything I want as long as it is high fat & low carb. Once you get used to going without bread, pasta and sugar it is not bad at all. The key is to normalize blood sugar to correct insulin resistance. Best part is you don t need to buy anything special to eat this way. Good luck and keep up the good work!
> 
> - controlfreak


I went thru the Diabetic class and I can not do the Keto diet and need the carbs at 45 and less every meal to keep sugar level in the blood. That was the first or second thing she said as a NO NO.

I just weighed in today and dropped to 249.8 so I am finally under 250. Yay.

Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sounds great Arlin. Keep at it, and become that mean machine. I am happy to report that I am down to 238 from the 280 that I weighed when I had my heart attack on Dec 7 2018. I doubt that I will ever again be anything resembling a machine. They just can t chisel all the rust out of my gears. The parts that don t ache don t move, so I will most likely just primarily remain a paper weight and grocery disposal unit.
> Actually I am getting better at walking without a cane. For short distances, but I am stretching them as much as I can. Candy will be illegible to retire in August of 2022, then we can start on our bucket list. I already have about 25 places earmarked for us to visit. Mostly in Az and Utah. We haven t firmed up what type of camper we will use, but we are well prepared with vehicles for the task.
> OK so I have to many groceries that need hossed down on, so I ll just go and get started on that project.
> SEE YOU IN THE FUNNY PAPERS!
> 
> - mudflap4869


So glad you are doing better also Jim. Just a few more years and when Candy retires she can be at home ALL day with you. Hee hee


----------



## mojapitt

For Bill and Marty. Or anyone who wants to saw your own wood.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## controlfreak

> I went thru the Diabetic class and I can not do the Keto diet and need the carbs at 45 and less every meal to keep sugar level in the blood. That was the first or second thing she said as a NO NO.
> 
> I just weighed in today and dropped to 249.8 so I am finally under 250. Yay.
> 
> Thanks for the info tho.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I just finished this book because my grandson is type 1. *Dr. Bernstein's Diabetes Solution* is a fascinating read. The standard of care for both type 1 and 2 is starting to change slowly but surely with regard to "mandatory carbs". He became a type 1 in 1946 and was an engineer but as his health was deteriorating he wanted answers so he went back t get his MD. He still is one of the most renowned authorities on diabetes in the nation and still going strong. You may like it if interested. As stated in the book this is not a go it alone diet and you would need to have a doctor on board before making any changes in diet. Sorry to bore anyone but I have turned into quite the geek on way of eating.


----------



## miketo

Now *that* is a bandsaw mill!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I want to know how wide and thick the blades are for that thing. WOW!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I might need a bigger mill. Might.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Did you come into a stash of Missouri Redwoods Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably a Woodmizer WM1000, up to a 3" wide blade, 386" long. Mine is 158" long.


----------



## bandit571

Bacon, Hash Browns, and Eggs…all scrambled together….salt, pepper, Frank's Hot Sauce…..LUNCH!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that's a bit bigger then what I can handle with my sawzall…..


----------



## bandit571

Metal working in the shop, tonight…turned a long Allen wrench…









Into a short 1/4" cutter…









To fit in the Router plane…









Seems to work…needed to drill another storage spot in the case..









And hope the lid closed…









Anything to save $20….not that I am cheap…just frugal…


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Bill

Happy birthday Don


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Monte. Happy birthday BillM!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Happy birthday Bill
> 
> Happy birthday Don
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, what he said…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Happy birthday Bill
> 
> Happy birthday Don
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yeah, what he said…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


DITTO!!!


----------



## bandit571

> Happy birthday Bill
> 
> Happy birthday Don
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yeah, what he said…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> DITTO!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Ditto twice ( and here I thought he was merely hatched…must have been a "good egg")


----------



## bandit571

Whut's fer Lunch…since I slept in past Breakfasts?

Morning to ya! And the remains to meself…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

BURFDAYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday


----------



## CFrye

Hippo Birdies two ewes, Don and Bill!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Don and Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks!
Happy birthday Don!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just back from the grocery store:

Completely sold out of hand sanitizer. Now rationing all hygiene products, including toilet paper, to no more than 5 items per transaction.

Gotta love a good panic…....


----------



## rhybeka

Happpeeeee Birthday guys!!!


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Bill and Don!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers.

Happy birthday to Bill and Don

And happy Friday to us all.


----------



## bandit571

Is it Friday? Sometimes, I forget when a Friday shows up…

Shop clean up, today…









Had a mess behind the tablesaw…trash can WAS empty…









Should be enough for the firepit to get started….
From this..









To this…









More room, too…


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Y'all are a great group to hang around with.

Nannette and I visited a Woodcraft in north Houston. Nothing begged to come home with me, but a 3HP Sawstop Cabinet saw with sliding table did look at me with some really sad eyes as I walked out the store.


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Y'all are a great group to hang around with.
> 
> Nannette and I visited a Woodcraft in north Houston. Nothing begged to come home with me, but a 3HP Sawstop Cabinet saw with sliding table did look at me with some really sad eyes as I walked out the store.
> 
> - Don Broussard


But, you're richer for the experience.


----------



## controlfreak

Heading to Charlotte NC today and may drop into a Woodcraft instead of clothes shopping with wife and daughter. Anybody know of any other Charlotte wood related stores I should checkout? I will bring the truck just in case.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday to all and to all…..... well you know the rest.


----------



## rad457

> Heading to Charlotte NC today and may drop into a Woodcraft instead of clothes shopping with wife and daughter. Anybody know of any other Charlotte wood related stores I should checkout? I will bring the truck just in case.
> 
> - controlfreak


 Well if you have the truck anyways?
*Nannette and I visited a Woodcraft in north Houston. Nothing begged to come home with me, but a 3HP Sawstop Cabinet saw with sliding table did look at me with some really sad eyes as I walked out the store.*


----------



## rockusaf

So I added about 80 sq ft to the shop today. Original plan for stairs won't work with the pier blocks, searching around on the old interwebs but figured I'd see if anyone here had any suggestions?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pour a small slab and then build a wood step that sits on it. That's what I did atCindys office,


----------



## bandit571




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….brain is still not on time change. Too bright and sunny outside the windows….hard to sleep in…


----------



## diverlloyd

Black out curtains bandit, or aluminum foil over the windows.


----------



## CFrye

I thought the foil was to be worn on the head?


----------



## bandit571

Too busy sorting through the drills…









Trying to find out who made that center one….


----------



## rhybeka

what about a ramp instead of stairs?

@CF I'm a bit late, but there's a spot to buy barn wood for not a bad price. I'm having trouble remembering the name of it though. My aunt took me there a year and some ago.

we went to a Dan and Shay concert last night and didn't get home until 11-12 so I should still be in bed, but there's some work things I said I would accomplish this morning and didn't want to leave people hanging. Weather is supposed to be decent so I'm hoping for some shop time. Dad found the dust collector part for the DeWalt planer while he was cleaning up his workshop. Also found a Sargent 32 that belonged to my great granddad he said I could sell if I wanted. I looked at him a bit funny.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Candy


----------



## diverlloyd

Double protection candy.

Gene the olives add sophistication to the anti brain wave monitor.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## CFrye

Very nice, Gene! I recently learned that olives have a catnip like effect on kitties. Look like they may affect you, too!


----------



## Gene01

That ain't me, Candy. That guy is better looking.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of time today…sharpened a few chisels…









First batch of 6, all done. It was went I was working on #7…









During the final clean up…new, SHARP bevel just barely grazed a finger….sitting here with a bandaid wrapped around me left index finger….never felt a thing….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm sending all of mine your direction! XD I'm still looking for the guide for my MKII. not sure what I did with it - I remember putting it in a box with other shop stuff in it,,,but I have about five of those boxes floating around. /sighs/

for those of you not FB friends with me, took the plunge and started on the bowties for my desk top.










time to get to the real job. Later taters!


----------



## Gene01

The first showing of our home was yesterday. It appears that it may be sold. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DIYaholic

> The first showing of our home was yesterday. It appears that it may be sold. Fingers crossed.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene,
When looking for property in Tucson….
Be sure to get enough land for a shop….
That & I will need a place to park my rig!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Bandit I m sending all of mine your direction! XD I m still looking for the guide for my MKII. not sure what I did with it - I remember putting it in a box with other shop stuff in it,,,but I have about five of those boxes floating around. /sighs/
> 
> for those of you not FB friends with me, took the plunge and started on the bowties for my desk top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to get to the real job. Later taters!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

Do what I do and get some of the tubaware like plastic ware and put like items in it and mark it on the outside and top.


----------



## bandit571

Index finger is healing up nicely….finger beside it is still wrapped up….finger was poked at the clinic this morning.

Rained all night…now have sunshine…mid 50s….until the next shower moves in.

Bowties like a trifle fat…..maybe slim them down a bit?


----------



## Gene01

> The first showing of our home was yesterday. It appears that it may be sold. Fingers crossed.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene,
> When looking for property in Tucson….
> Be sure to get enough land for a shop….
> That & I will need a place to park my rig!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, gotcha covered. An acre on the north side of the Catalinas. Huge shop. Might need to install 35 amp receptacle and a sewer drop.


----------



## bandit571

Evening all….Since there isn't any projects going on in the shop ( no lumber) I guess I can just clean things up, and have things sharp and ready to go for the next round. Changed out the dull blade on the bandsaw today….

I have two "extra" mitreboxes that could use a new home…..and no budget to ship them anywhere…and, they would even have there own saws….Mainly to get a little more space in the shop….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Even if I got coronavirus today,mit was worth it. I volunteered as a victim for our helicopter rescue team. I was hoisted up into the helo 5 times. It was so cold in the rotor wash.


----------



## CFrye

Wow! Bill, you sure know how to have fun!


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Bill. At least it wasn't a water rescue.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..uuuuummmmm….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wow! Bill, you sure know how to have fun!
> 
> - CFrye


He might have a picture of him being rescued by air from the pottie. lol


----------



## rhybeka

plane dad gave me lat Saturday.


----------



## rhybeka

what tpi/width resaw blades do you all use on your bandsaws?


----------



## bandit571

> plane dad gave me lat Saturday.
> 
> - rhybeka


Stanley No. 39 Dado plane…width of the cut would be the "size" of the plane….mine cuts a 3/8" wide dado =#39- 3/8"


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to simulate a water rescue. We were "rescued" from the roof of a car that was sitting in a dry creek bed.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit supposedly it's a Sargent #32 - blade is 1/4" I think. It really just needs a cleaning and it'll be good to go - but I'm debating if I really need it since I have a combination plane already with that size blade.

Morning all! Trying to find slab joining ideas as my idea bin seems empty on that subject. or nothing in it that I'm really liking.


----------



## DanKrager

*rhybeka*, how to join slabs depends upon what you wish to do with them, i.e. how they will be oriented to each other. 
If they will be parallel grain, then a simple well fitted butt joint with a glue that doesn't creep is your best bet. Any other kind of joint is best with a mechanical component that doesn't require glue but glue can enhance it.

More information? Did I miss some?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Look up I********************ani….where he makes that Kigumi Table…..

Slept in today, nothing really going on. Whut's fer Lunch?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Corrona-freek-out is impacting my older two daughters in a not-so-good way.

#2 in NYC just got told, go home for spring brake and don't come back, classes will be on-line (labs?).

#1 in Paris has classes cancelled as well.

They are both bummed…. but alas, life goes on (until it doesn't).


----------



## Gene01

Matt, from what I've read, those under 30 are far less vulnerable. It's us over 60 that need to be cautious about it. And, even those that have no underlying or chronic illness, may only experience a case of flu like symptoms. 
Hopefully, as the weather warms, the incidences will significantly lessen.


----------



## controlfreak

Hi Matt, when I saw "Corrona-freek" I thought I had done something wrong.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Bad beer? Media needed something to take the place of the Impeachment stories…..think of the "ratings" they can get…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

This over-reaction and mass hysteria is stupid. I'm really irritated with the media. TURN OFF YOUR TVs PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## controlfreak

> This over-reaction and mass hysteria is stupid. I m really irritated with the media. TURN OFF YOUR TVs PEOPLE!!!!
> 
> - MikeinSTL


This as I watch Biden attempt to score political points…on the TV. It looks like the staff is keeping him on the prompter, he can't even look away from either one, that's probably a good thing.

Its a virus, wash your hands avoid touching surfaces
Don't touch your eyes
avoid close contact in congested areas. 
There is not much more you can do short of stopping breathing. Unless hoarding toilet paper helps, yeah that will save us.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see….same runny nose and sniffles I get EVERY March and April ( since High School)....and, the same cough I've had for longer than most of those reporters been out of school…COPD. Last time I even got a Flu shot….was when Uncle Sugar ordered me to…..

Impeachment stories over over….
"Climate Change" was getting stale..in the news..
Stock Market? IF one broker happens to fart..it affects the entire day …..

There was a time, when the newspapers could drive a country to war….1898 comes to mind….
So..this is just another "Swine Flu Panic" by the media…..anything for ratings….unless, it is all those reporters running around, spreading things….besides PANIC!!!!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

I hear y'all about the COVID-19. The organization I administer just cancelled a meeting scheduled for Tulsa, OK due to utility travel restrictions. On the bright side, if you have been out of the stock market, now might be a good time to jump in. Everything's on sale now.

I visited with a cabinet maker local to me, and asked him what he did with his scraps and drop-offs. He said I could look through his scrap bins and take what I wanted. He mentioned that he had recently done a high-end cabinet job for a client with zebra wood, and he had a bunch of narrow pieces that came home with me. I'm making cutting boards anyway, so the narrows are perfect for my projects. BTW, is zebra wood good for cutting boards? I know it's a dense wood, but maybe splintery and oily?


----------



## ssnvet

> those under 30 are far less vulnerable.
> - Gene Howe


You'll have to tell it to the school administrators and the public health peeps Gene, as this whole mess is way above my pay grade. The school rumor mill (which has been surprisingly accurate) now says they may shut down all public transport in the city (including buses and trains going out of the city). The school is leaning on the students to not stick around, and the place where my daughter interns just told her not to come in. So guess who's making a road trip to NYC tomorrow to move his girl home.


----------



## rhybeka

@Don nice score!

per COVID-19 I am now working from home for three weeks, no My Fair Lady play tomorrow night, and probably no social gatherings for the next foreseeable future. Hopefully the SO doesn't kick me out. She's gifting me a bandsaw for my 40th birthday though so I can't be too bad. All I know about the disease is it's still a pandemic and the real issue is about not being able to get the proper care if you are really sick or have something else because the healthcare system will be overrun. so not much. going to just try to stay well and not break anything.

@Matt I saw on FB that U-Haul is offering college kids a month worth of free rent because of the number of campuses basically closing down.

@Dan nope - didn't miss anything - I may throw in some biscuits for alignment. I need to re-cut the joint though - my first was a bit rough towards the end. I was thinking about adding back the 2 1/4" back that I cut out in some interesting way, but I really need this desk done and off my bench before 2024.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer informed me today that he could tell I was not part of the "woke" crowd.

Apparently "No I am good, already had my coffee," is not an appropriate answer..

Who knew?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it is a FRIDAY morning…..


----------



## Gene01

> Customer informed me today that he could tell I was not part of the "woke" crowd.
> 
> Apparently "No I am good, already had my coffee," is not an appropriate answer..
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Whst was the question?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Full panic mode at the local Kroger store this morning:

Parking lot was full when I got there (11am), overflowing shopping carts all the way down the main aisle waiting to check out.

Sold out of: Toilet paper, sanitizing products, rice, frozen pizzas. Almost sold out of crackers and other snacks.

Gotta love a good panic…......!


----------



## mudflap4869

Friday the 13th? "Don't mean nuthin" = VN response.
I rarely attend social gatherings, so people are usually protected from my "social diseases". I don't drink Corona. I stick to DOS XX, therefore I aint gonna get that danged virus. I even wash with soap at least once a week ( well maybe monthly ) so I am double protected. 
I have barely figured out what " MY BAD" means, so I am not one of the "WOKE" people. What the heck ever that means. Furthermore I don't give a rats….posterior what all the crap these airheads come up with. I'll just stick to the good old PIG LATIN of my youth. That reminds me! I was recently around a group of high school high school kids who were engaged in a Pig Latin conversation concerning the stupidity of adults. It shocked the doodoo out of them when I engaged them in the same language. They thought that THEY had invented it. They were doubly concerned when I explained that their parents were all experts in that form of communications. Kinda makes you wonder just what those stupid adults had heard coming out of the mouths of their little angels.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Visited the Wal Mart late last night after working at my inherited house. Stockers were working hard to replenish the shelves. No TP or paper towels, almost no cat litter (why?) PLENTY of meat and veggies. Junk food aisle was decimated. This is stupidity at it's finest. I blame the media.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Mike, I bought 20 bags of cat litter for the FD last week. We use it for oil spills. Same Walmart.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I posted a project in wood turning.

A month ago in woodnet I asked if anyone would send us some of their scrap lumber pieces and a few guys did which including them shipping it to me also.

What was posted is what was made from 2 of the boxes sent.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308432

I did the vase and the vet did the bowl. I just had to tell him/her how proud I was of the great job and thinking the way they made it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…been snowing here, most of the day, so far. Started out as snowballs, instead of flakes….now just fine stuff…trying to stick..not much luck. 









And….









Well…it is still March, and Spring doesn't arrive until next week…


----------



## bandit571

Grandson and I spent almost the entire afternoon, laying a new floor in the kitchen….before we had to give up for the day….2-1/4 boxes of flooring tiles left to lay…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Same here Bandit.

It started snowing about 1am and tapered off about 9am and started again about 12pm and stopped about 3pm and all we got was 3 inches


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, I don't think I've ever heard of a renter putting as much work into a place as you. It sounds like the landlord would owe you more in a year than they could charge for rent in a year!


----------



## bandit571

Landlord won't spend a dime for up-keep….I get to do it, instead…..


----------



## Gene01

C'mon out, Bandit. You can rent my house. Shop included. Kinda sparse on hand tools, though.


----------



## tvrgeek

Well darn. Working my way through the tips and videos., Might just buy a couple of the plans as they are similar to ideas I had, but already worked out details. BUT, so many links to so many cool tools I never knew existed, poof goes my budget.

Friday the 13th actually came of Friday this month. Makes me remember Pogo.

Just saying, when I was renting in Md with a landlord in Or., the first time something small needed to be fixed and I offered to do it for cost plus a tiny bit, he was skeptical. Second time, easier. Eventually we had a very good relationship as I got stuff fixed and he saved money.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, maybe you guys should stay out in the desert far away from anyone for a few more months.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on my Helper to rouse himself….as for that floor?









Having to move things around is the worst park…Peel-n-stick 12" x 24" panels. Looking south, panels go east-west.









Task for today…move the Microwave Cabinet out, clean things down….then once this corner is done..









I can install a brass strip across the doorway. Leaving the store where it sits…









We can then start down this hallway….once that is done…I'm having a Guinness Extra Stout…or two…


----------



## bandit571

Hallway is started…main kitchen area is done. Was down on the floor, nailing in a brass threshold strip…tried to stand back up…..and promptly did a face plant onto the floor….at least there was a rug where I landed….glasses made a slice across my nose….that strip of metal that joins the two lens assemblies….nose pads bent out of the way, of course….called it a day. Nose hurts, elbows hurt from the landing….knees already were hurting from being down on the floor, doing the nailing….

Methinks there be a Guinness calling me name….IF I can walk out and get one out of the fridge…Ides of March?


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, maybe you guys should stay out in the desert far away from anyone for a few more months.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


May not have a choice if this place doesn't sell.


----------



## bandit571

Landing Zone (LZ) Nose…









land of the face plants…circled are two drops that leaked from the Impact Area..









All because some old fart couldn't stand back up, after being down on these old knees, nailing this in place…









We did get this bad corner..









Rebuilt..









Which meant we had to move the Microwave cabinet out of the way, tear up the old flooring, and lay down the new









Then we started down the hallway a bit, to at least get past the backdoor, and a floor grate..









Still have the rest of the hallway to do…as soon as I heal up..









Kind of sore, right now. The good news? All that white crap on the ground outside…has melted away….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit you need the proper PPE.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, kids school is closed for a minimum of three weeks and most likely the rest of the year. Cindy just came back from an emergency board meeting to make it official.


----------



## Gene01

So far, nothing has changed on the mesa. Last count I saw, AZ only had 9 confirmed cases with no dearhs. District schools are on spring break this week. Normal schedule resumes next Monday. 
I've got lots of wood. Larders are full. TP stock is ample. We both just had thorough physicals last week and passed with flying colors. We're good to ride it out. 
I read that a vaccination formula has been found and should be available sometime in April. Hope so. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not a doctor but I'm willing to write a prescription…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is making hand sanitizer


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..barely moving around, kind of sore right now…...

And..it is Monday…..ummmmm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

What I've read is that vaccine will be ready for trial, but not available for 18 months.


----------



## Gene01

> What I've read is that vaccine will be ready for trial, but not available for 18 months.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, later update said the same. Better late than never.


----------



## controlfreak

No travel or gatherings for eight weeks, that got my attention. My daughter is getting married early June in Montana so this is starting to have us a little worried. It is a 31 hour drive so I don't think not flying will work.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers….

Well, Thursday night my daughter in NYC decided she should come home (classes transitioning to on-line and leaving recommended but not mandated). So Friday I was wheels turning at 5 a.m. for a search and retrieve mission. Made great time both ways. Daughter had all her stuff packed and met me at front gate with the first cart load ready. We got her loaded and checked out, and had an early lunch in one of the school cafeterias in less than 1.5 hours. Back home by 4 pm…. easy peasy… accept for one thing…. my arse is killin me!

I've got this timed to get past Boston before morning rush, hit Hartford after morning rush and into NYC before lunch rush.

Daughter is miserable and kicking herself for deciding to come home, but the very next day they changed policy to say all students who can leave must leave. So she really had no choice.

Mary is hunkering down in Paris. She says she can mostly get what she needs. She was making travel plans as if this was an extended spring vacation, but is now sobering up to the reality of it.

I found a really, really cool quote from Martin Luther concerning his advice for people during the Black Death if anyone is interested. Probably too religious for public consumption, but I'll gladly PM it to anyone who's interested.

I'm back at work today (as always)... we're open for business and still have a full production schedule. Boss made a good all company speech this morning… asked people to please not steel the company toilet paper as we anticipated needing it for "normal operations".

My wife lived in Moscow during the the coup that ousted Gorbachev and elevated Yeltsin…. crowds and tanks in the street, shells fired at the capital building…. so she keeps the pantry stocked both in and out of season. I hope to avoid Walmart and Market Basket for at least two weeks. By then everyone should be out of money and space.

Stay safe people….. we'll all get through this.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Had a couple inches of snow yesterday. Was just enough to make the roads slick. Is 20° now and headed for the low 30's later with mostly sunshine. Should keep a slight warming trend for the next week at least.

Marty that looks like a dual purpose subscription to me.

Montana is slowly shutting down along with the rest of the country. We are good on food and necessities. May have to stockpile extra beer but other than that can still survive for awhile.

Nothing happening in my shop. All caught up on my odd projects that have been in different phases of planning for some time. Not getting any new orders from our online store or from our other contacts. Guess every one is hiding and not buying anything other than necessities now.

Do have some cabinets to make for my sisters mud room. Was waiting for warmer weather so I could have the shop opened up but may have to get them started just to keep from getting any more bored than I already am.
No problem for me being isolated as long as there is coffee and a project in the shop. Am good with my little hideout all by myself.


----------



## controlfreak

Unless the rate of crapping has doubled, people will eventually decide they have enough TP to get by. That will be when I finally venture back into sam's club again. These are crazy times for sure.


----------



## Festus56

> No travel or gatherings for eight weeks, that got my attention. My daughter is getting married early June in Montana so this is starting to have us a little worried. It is a 31 hour drive so I don t think not flying will work.
> 
> - controlfreak


What part of our state is the wedding? A lot of pretty places up here.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No travel or gatherings for eight weeks, that got my attention. My daughter is getting married early June in Montana so this is starting to have us a little worried. It is a 31 hour drive so I don t think not flying will work.
> 
> - controlfreak


I was stationed in Great Falls for 8 years and if you drive you will have a nice scenic comforting drive.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Howem Nubbers….
> 
> Back home by 4 pm…. easy peasy… accept for one thing…. *my arse is killin me!*
> 
> I m back at work today (as always)... we re open for business and still have a full production schedule. Boss made a good all company speech this morning… asked people to please *not steel the company toilet paper* as we anticipated needing it for "normal operations".
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

You just stated the reason for your back side hurting. Mine would to with that kind of TP. lol


----------



## CFrye

Matt, just post a link. Folks can click on it if they want.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Steel TP?? That's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## theoldfart

Looks like Matt just won the Roll of the Dice.


----------



## controlfreak

> No travel or gatherings for eight weeks, that got my attention. My daughter is getting married early June in Montana so this is starting to have us a little worried. It is a 31 hour drive so I don t think not flying will work.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> What part of our state is the wedding? A lot of pretty places up here.
> 
> - Festus56


Prey Montana. I can't wait to see it. The whole family will be there for a week.


----------



## Festus56

> Prey Montana. I can t wait to see it. The whole family will be there for a week.
> 
> - controlfreak


That is nice country. Busy in the summer but close to the NW entrance to Yellowstone NP. Hope things are better by then. Enjoy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that's cute starter set. Here is a medium size(500gal).


----------



## bandit571

Evening to ya….even the City Building is closed down. Can't go out for a sit down meal…even the Bowling Alley is closed. All the panic-stricken IDIOTS are running are like a ship of fools….You'd think Hurricane Andrew was coming up US 68…..or the Blizzard of 1978…...

Hopefully, I can get my income taxes done this Thursday….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I'll take it 

Watching a Hunter Hayes concert on YouTube and he's killing it! As sucky as this situation is I'm glad the human race is still finding good.


----------



## DonBroussard

Glad you're enjoying the show. Hunter Hayes' mom went to school with my sister-in-law. A very gifted, multi-instrumental performer.


----------



## bandit571

RSM Harper to Sgt Lynch….." God… save….Ireland".....( Sharpe's Regiment)

Sure'n St. Paddy drove the snakes out of Ireland…..but…he gave us the English instead…..would have rather kept the snakes…..

Left the Emerald Isle for the "New World" and landed in the Crown Colony of "Kon-necty-kut".....then moved away to the northwest…around the Finger Lakes of New York, in the County Delaware…..Abner Newman Jr….bought Government land over in the Ohio Territories….1000 acres…and set off for the Wilderness….landed in Marietta, OH. around 1792. he and 3 other Families set off to the north from there. Abner settled at what would become Quincy, OH….one of his many sons and daughters, Harrison Newman, was born in 1818. One of Harrison's boys, Perry, served in the Civil War….one of his sons, Marion Lewis, got a job on the local railroad….one of his sons, Carl Homer Newman….was my Father…..


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef….Cabbage, cooked all day in the slow cooker…fill up a bowl, wash down with the Guinness…nice little supper…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had the same bandit. I think there's more Guinness in my near future.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is it safe to come in here? Anyone have the Corona?


----------



## ssnvet

St. Patty's was quite the bust…. I was supposed to play pick up hockey and then go out for green beer…. but they've closed the arena.

Last time I had corn beef and cabbage I regretted it for 2 days :^o


----------



## Gene01

> Is it safe to come in here? Anyone have the Corona?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


We're safe here. We switched to Dos Equis or Tecate years ago.


----------



## controlfreak

I am safe from the virus but the stock market…not so much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Toilet paper for sale…..*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't had the corona in a long time. I prefer craft beers, Guinness, IPA, pale ales.

Good thinking Marty. I've got a lot of that. Shouldn't take much.


----------



## rad457

Had the Guinness last night but broke tradition and didn't open a new bottle of Jameson.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you guys like Irish whisky, try Redbreast 12-excellent whisky, but a bit pricey….


----------



## bandit571

Prefer Dullamoor Dew…..for the Irish Whiskey.

Shopping trip, today (Payday!)....parking lots are as ugly as the people walking through them…..."Paper Aisle" in Walmart was…empty…maybe one lonely box or two…...

Hoping the senior citizen center is open, tomorrow….was supposed to get my taxes done there (FREE!) We'll see.


----------



## Gene01

> Is it safe to come in here? Anyone have the Corona?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


We're safe here. We switched to Dos Equis or Tecate years ago.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Is it safe to come in here? Anyone have the Corona?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


A six pack, and a bag of Limes! I share, come on over.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty is awful nice offering 220grit.


----------



## controlfreak

I went to WalMart for the first time since the virus came out. It was depressing, most people in the store were walking around like zombies. Canned goods shelves were mostly empty. boxed cereal shelves empty, paper products cleaned out and although I don't eat frozen foods I suspect that the freezers have been hit hard. People are scared.


----------



## miketo

This is a well-written article about having Covid-19. I hope it helps reassure anyone who is wondering about its effects.

https://www.seattletimes.com/life/what-i-want-you-to-know-about-coronavirus-from-someone-who-recovered-from-covid-19/


----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone used carbide cutters on endgrain? I was wondering what kind of tearout it causes. My reason is I'm looking at a router bit with replaceable carbide cutters.


----------



## DanKrager

*Diverfloyd*, regular carbide bits that are sharp (key phrase) will do well on end grain. I bought a carbide bowl cutting bit with bearing to make recessed trays and used it on cookies. From new it tended to burn on the cross grain and almost wouldn't cut the end grain, burned like crazy. I resharpened it with a diamond flat and wow! It cut cleanly and freely in both situations. So get quality and check to see that it is really sharp and you'll do OK.

On a lathe, I don't like carbide because I can't get it sharp enough for clean, shiny cuts. Even the skewed scraping action performs well below a well sharpened steel. A round carbide scraper on a 3/4" shaft cleans up the bottom of a Forstner bit hole pretty well, but since I discovered bowl hooks, there's no going back. TMI.

DanK


----------



## mudflap4869

Irish Mist is the bast Irish drink. And it beats the daylights out of rubbing alcohol on your hands. A few good shots down the hatch on St. Patties day, and it fights the corona virus from the entire body not just the hands.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"Should I stay or should I go now?
Should I stay or should I go now?
If I go, there will be trouble
And if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know….

Should I stay or should I go?"

*That is the question I keep asking myself….
I'm supposed to head back to Vermont in 2.5 weeks….
Should I stay or should I go?

I have to say….
The Home Depot has really stepped up.
They are giving all Full-time, Permanent associates an additional 80 hours of sick-time.
Part-time will receive 40 hours.
To be used at anytime this year, for any reason, and will payout any unused time.
On top of that, IF someone contracts the Corona Virus, they will be given time off with pay.

Yeah, The Home Depot has stepped up!!!


----------



## Festus56

That is a tough question Randy. If it was me I would stay as long as it does not jeopardize your job in Vermont. Traveling is a bit questionable now. Have heard some states are even closing rest areas. Would have to be completely independent and self contained to avoid others.

I was working on a road trip south and east before the world events happened. Was planning on a couple weeks from MO to TX but…... Still hoping but may be awhile.


----------



## DonBroussard

Good on Home Depot for looking out for employees.

I commented that I got some zebra wood recently from a local cabinet maker's scrap bin.










It's a bit more than 7 board feet by my calculation. This stash should make some nice cutting boards, blended with the maple I got too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good on them Randy. I'd prolly try to stay right where I was instead of traveling.

I believe I heard Illinois had closed their rest areas. Seems most I've been have been closed already. Budget cuts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's great that Home Depot is stepping up, hopefully some of these other companies will follow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice sticks Don…..


----------



## diverlloyd

So off subject but I have some sour dough starter going strong that I like dr Frankenstein brought to life 4 days ago. There will be bread baked tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not think I will talk to you again Don. You Suck kind of thing for that stuff. 
I wanted to get a small board of it to cut and add the slices like the vase and bowl that was made and I gasped at the price of $17bf.


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought some bacote from woodcraft for some knife handles. I bought it on sale so it wasn't to bad a price but it was 3"x24"x3/8".


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin - When I go back, I'll get you some sticks. I can't have you shunning me. Can you PM me your address?


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin me too! I have some scraps to send 

Birthday gift is due to arrive today - it's supposed to rain every day but sat/sun/mon so I best focus on getting the shop cleaned!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Taxes getting done after Lunch, today…..after that?

May add a coat of paint to a drill…









As it seems to need it..and fix a loose handle on it…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was just kidding my friends. I just wanted to say you got some great wood there and will make a lot of cool projects.

Beka

If you have other projects to make with it that is good if not we could use it.


----------



## bandit571

Rehab completed, for now…









New ferrel added. bolt replaced by a pin….crank needed the hole for the bolt countersunk…









Even found a second logo….Need some JBWeld to fill in around the pin…









And a can of red paint….


----------



## Gene01

Snowed on the mesa, overnight. Very light. Not enough to cover much. Broken cloud cover this morning. 38° and, headed for 55°. Supposed to be mostly sunny, later. 
Sold most of my wood stash. So shop time will be organizing for the move. The place hasn't sold yet but, We're optimistic. We have 3 possibles but, no offers yet. 
Found a couple places close to tucson (30 miles away). Both have large two car garages. Both have plenty of room for a new shop. We won't make the trip to eyeball them until we have a firm offer up here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Computer program tutorial videos are super boring. I had to take a break. My sourdough bread did turn out very good.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip to get lumber over at Menard's….one board bit me finger….

60s this afternoon..now down in the 50s….very much WINDY…cloudy..no rain, yet.


----------



## ssnvet

TGIF…. but I haven't been this thankful for my job in a long time. I'd be going nuts (and broke) if I was stuck at home doing nothing.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I work for a Telecom provider. We're one of FEMA's Community Lifeline sectors so our services are essential. It's been really stressful, but I thank my time as a responder when I worked for AAA as driver. I find myself powering through the stress and my coworkers look to me as a rock to lean on.

That said, I'm still tired and want to play in the shop to divert my mind. I've got a little reprieve at home as I have to complete my wife's studio so she can have a place to work at home. She's been instructed to not visit her office. Another plus is now we can keep kiddo home and not have to pay childcare.

I sure hope the news on the malaria drug pans out. I'd love to see this end on an ironic note.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hopefully the drug will save a lot of lives. Unfortunately I don't see it changing the number of infections, but makes me feel better about my parents. Even at 46, I'm not one of the "kids" who would breeze through it.


----------



## mudflap4869

My left knee popped and caused a sharp pain as I was getting in bed last night. It popped again and hurt like hexx as I got out of bed this morning. I can barely walk today and it is a bit!! when I bend it.

I had an eye doctor appointment scheduled for today. They canceled it because at almost 72 and with my infirmaries I am at to much of a risk for the beer virus. Or any virus for that matter. I tend to call them "Social Diseases", but TOBA (the old battle ax) frowns upon that.

Down to two rolls of TP and don't even have a Montgomery Ward catalog for emergencies. And no corn cobs either! I have a Grizzly's catalog but the pages are to slick. So I guess that I will have to resort to twenty dollar bills.


----------



## Gene01

> My left knee popped and caused a sharp pain as I was getting in bed last night. It popped again and hurt like hexx as I got out of bed this morning. I can barely walk today and it is a bit!! when I bend it.
> 
> I had an eye doctor appointment scheduled for today. They canceled it because at almost 72 and with my infirmaries I am at to much of a risk for the beer virus. Or any virus for that matter. I tend to call them "Social Diseases", but TOBA (the old battle ax) frowns upon that.
> 
> Down to two rolls of TP and don t even have a Montgomery Ward catalog for emergencies. And no corn cobs either! I have a Grizzly s catalog but the pages are to slick. So I guess that I will have to resort to twenty dollar bills.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Or 220 grit.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I told my wife years ago that if in an emergency and stuff like this happened to use issue each person a cloth and wipe with that and then take it to the sink and clean it off and soap it and let it dry for the next time needed.

I got 20 of the microcloths for that purpose incase any of the kids and grandkids had to say with us.


----------



## Doe

> Down to two rolls of TP and don t even have a Montgomery Ward catalog for emergencies. And no corn cobs either! I have a Grizzly s catalog but the pages are to slick. So I guess that I will have to resort to twenty dollar bills.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> Or 220 grit.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Smooth as a baby's bum.

How's Candy doing? Does she have enough PPE? Does she have to stay away from Jim? I expect he'd like it so he'll have lots free time with his many lady friends.

Stay safe, my friends.

We're fine and at home. Gerry went to Costco for a couple of things; it was single file down ALL the aisles (can't go backwards) and they had enforcers to keep people 6 feet apart at the cashes. He DID get bathroom stationary so we won't have to resort to catalogs. I was out yesterday and the traffic was amazingly light.

Winnie is doing her best to train us up some since we're all together, but we're such a burden to her. Nobody feeds her, walks her, or plays with her. She was going to daycare to play with her little friends but she's awfully hard to wake up up the morning. She's a 60 pound lump of wrinkles. I really thought she was dead once, it took her about 30 seconds to open her bleary eyes. I used some very harsh language at her but she didn't care. Mind you, her internal GPS tells to wake up when we get close to the daycare and she squeaks and quivers in anticipation of all the fun. She's even got her peeps trained to use a laser pointer for her to chase.

Here's the dead weight in inaction, after I told her we were going to daycare, packed up her lunch, and rattled her leash at her:









A border collie would have known the time, doesn't care about lunch, grabbed his leash and car keys, and nipped my heels to get me going.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I told my wife years ago that if in an emergency and stuff like this happened to use issue each person a cloth and wipe with that and then take it to the sink and clean it off and soap it and let it dry for the next time needed.
> 
> I got 20 of the microcloths for that purpose incase any of the kids and grandkids had to say with us.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


People laughed at me when I installed a bidet in my guest bathroom. Now my pucker is squeaky clean and they've got crap under their fingernails. Who's laughing now!!!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Lol she's so cute, Doe!!!

Spending time organizing the shop again before getting back to my bow ties. Tired of kicking/stepping over the dust collector parts box and the misc box on the floor.

Also very glad both of us are gainfully employed through this time - we are trying to help those that aren't any way we can. I know my company is hiring temp staff at many of our distribution centers since we are considered critical and trying to put as many precautions in as they can. I'm just trying to keep work and home separate so the days don't blend together so much.


----------



## bandit571

There used to be instructions that came with the "Meal-in-a-can" and the MREs….you got 4 sheets of TP…which was good for 4 trips to the privy…..Fold each sheet 4 times, tear off a small corner and save that piece. leaves a hole in the sheet the same size as your finger…..that little leftover piece is to clean under your fingernail when done.

Tool Cabinet Build….redesigned again…..as a 4' tall cabinet, sitting on top of a 3' tall bench…just wasn't doable…

Box now will be 3' x 3'....and as deep as I can manage to reach….picked out 4 planks ( pick of the litter) and will trim each to 36"...then attempt glue up…..should be a lot of cussing involved, today….


----------



## bandit571

Bit of work got done…









3/4×36" x 37" panel is in the clamps & cauls…..will be the solid wood back of the Tool Cabinet…

Craig had a little project he wanted to work on, first…involved cutting a few of these pieces…









Cuts just fine. Will need to blow the bandsaw's case out….no other problems…


----------



## Gene01

Whoopie…we just got a solid offer on our place. Full price! If everything goes right, we'll be outta her by 4/25.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats, Gene!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene's buying the next round…..


----------



## ssnvet

Old school Preppin' …

Clearing for the garage build and laying up wood for next winter at the same time. Dropped 5 trees and bucked them to stove length.

Tomorrow I'll drop two big ones. But I had to go to Home Depot to get 100' of cable as an insurance policy. I'm 90% sure I can drop it clear of the house, but 100% sure I'll regret it for a long time and hear about it even longer if I do.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Gene! That seems like a short turnaround but I realize that you've already been reducing your inventory. Good luck with finding a replacement place to live.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy did you hook it up to the cold water instead of the warm water?


----------



## Festus56

Good for you Gene! Hope your favorite new one is still waiting for you down south.


----------



## DanKrager

*Maniac Matt* I have a 100' roll of 1/2" cable for the same reason. PITA to move around but there's nothing in the vicinity that will break it. I found latching slip hooks to be an essential attachment to each end since that keeps a tree wrap from accidentally unhooking just when you need it and makes the tree wrap a whole bunch easier. A cable that size has a LOT of uses not related to trees. It has moved heavy farm machinery from mud bogs without unhooking the implement. So I hope your cable is heavy enough.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, guys. 
Mark, our favorite place just sold…darn it. 
Weve decided that discretion is the better part of valor and we'll postpone our in person property hunt until this virus thing settles a bit. We can hole up with our sons and store our stuff for a while. We're both in good health but, our ages put us in the high risk category. No sense in tempting fate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
Good deal Gene. I hope you can find what you want in the big city.
Did some cleaning, organizing and improving in the shop yesterday. Hope to do more today.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! Bright and sunny outside…not a cloud in the sky….

Methinks Winnie has the right idea…nothing beats a good nap. Except when Miss Bandit decides to SNORE at both ends….snores louder than the Boss does. Of course, I have never heard me snore…...

May try to get a few more glue-ups done….and see how much lumber I will need to buy…


----------



## diverlloyd

Pollen count is high here. My head my explode sometime today.


----------



## bandit571

Have a few trees around here, right now, that drop red "seeds" all over the place…by the trash can full….

Grass is getting green, again….


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you're probably making the right choice. Our death rate is bad enough, but considering that Spain, Italy and Iran have lost about 2000 people in the last 48 hours. This is some crazy stuff.

My job is to help hospitals stay working. So I don't have the contact like Candy, I can't stay home either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it snowed for a few hours, but now it's raining. There was some slush on the deck.


----------



## bandit571

What can I do about these?









They are 1×4 x4' Pine. I sat them on top of each other…...








Top one even has a "compound curve" to it…...these might have to be sent back to Menard's….refund or replacement….


----------



## ssnvet

Took down the first of the bigger trees this a.m. using the cable ~20 feet up to take a good strain on it. Dropped right where I wanted it.

So should I dice up the trunk for firewood? Or save it for the mill?

It's 11" dia. @ 16' up


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## rhybeka

that's a pretty tree, Matt! even prettier once it's cut up to boards XD

I rescued some 3/4" ply scraps I dug out of the garage. Seems we are now in a shelter in place mode in Ohio so I figured I better get on building more shop storage. I've got those 1lb cardboard nail boxes floating around that need a home, and I'd like to get something small cobbled together for my ROS and sanding discs.

Think it's time for a snack. Cheez-its will do nicely.


----------



## ssnvet

OK. I decided the trunk of the Red Oak was a keeper.










Dropped a BIG Beach. Any thoughts on that? All I ever hear people use Beach for is work bench tops.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps came off the panel…nothing flew apart. A top and bottom panel are now in the clamps…the 2 sides have been cut down to size. Allowing them to sit until called for….1×10 x 36 has been clamped together, as have the 1×4 s. trying to keep them from warpping….

Film @2300 hrs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no experience with beech, but I will kill anything that's big enough. It will be good for something. Those smaller oaks would be good for cutting into 6×6. Center the pith.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - Hand tool makers use beech for mallets, wooden plane bodies and tool handles.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Down to two rolls of TP and don t even have a Montgomery Ward catalog for emergencies. And no corn cobs either! I have a Grizzly s catalog but the pages are to slick. So I guess that I will have to resort to twenty dollar bills.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> Or 220 grit.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Smooth as a baby s bum.
> 
> How s Candy doing? Does she have enough PPE? Does she have to stay away from Jim? I expect he d like it so he ll have lots free time with his many lady friends.
> 
> Stay safe, my friends.
> 
> We re fine and at home. Gerry went to Costco for a couple of things; it was single file down ALL the aisles (can t go backwards) and they had enforcers to keep people 6 feet apart at the cashes. He DID get bathroom stationary so we won t have to resort to catalogs. I was out yesterday and the traffic was amazingly light.
> 
> Winnie is doing her best to train us up some since we re all together, but we re such a burden to her. Nobody feeds her, walks her, or plays with her. She was going to daycare to play with her little friends but she s awfully hard to wake up up the morning. She s a 60 pound lump of wrinkles. I really thought she was dead once, it took her about 30 seconds to open her bleary eyes. I used some very harsh language at her but she didn t care. Mind you, her internal GPS tells to wake up when we get close to the daycare and she squeaks and quivers in anticipation of all the fun. She s even got her peeps trained to use a laser pointer for her to chase.
> 
> Here s the dead weight in inaction, after I told her we were going to daycare, packed up her lunch, and rattled her leash at her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A border collie would have known the time, doesn t care about lunch, grabbed his leash and car keys, and nipped my heels to get me going.
> 
> - Doe


Dogs can be quite fun/funny. Made me smile thanks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Whoopie…we just got a solid offer on our place. Full price! If everything goes right, we ll be outta her by 4/25.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Congrats Gene. Hope all runs smoothly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Dropped a BIG Beach. Any thoughts on that? All I ever hear people use Beach for is work bench tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

I have heard beach spult's very nicely after a year on the ground and heard it turns so very nicely to. So save several pieces for that. Or even save it on the ground and let it spalt and then cut it into lumber.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: Watch out for the Son of a Beach…
Bill…you snow showed up here this evening..

BIG panel is out of the clamps..









And two smaller ones are in the clamps…









Yes, there are two sitting there, leaning up against the big panel….and, got the parts for two more glue-ups ready for tomorrow…









Clamped up, so they stay flat….


----------



## bandit571

Craig has got at least one week's "vacation" this week…then we'll see…Grandson still has to work as Rentacop watching over a shut down factory…..

Me? I might even work in the shop, tomorrow…Monday or no Monday….


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Doe! Per text message today, sounds like the ER nurses are going to start wearing surgical masks to see all patients. Well see what happens when I get to work. Things change multiple times a day. 
We got out today to get some groceries (and TP) and a prescription. 
Gene and Phyl, congratulations!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, about says it all….


----------



## rhybeka

Stay safe, Candy!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Not allowed to Shelter in Place. I work in telecom and we're an essential system. The authorities have even been notified to let us pass if we get "detained." It's kinda creepy now.


----------



## bandit571

Ohio goes into Stay at Home mode, tonight at midnight…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just had to lay my crew off because Michigan is officially on a mandated 3-week business lock-down starting tomorrow. I gave out loans to tide them over, but this really sucks for everyone. I'll still make videos on my own, but the shop feels empty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Cindy is talking about laying off her employee. Better for her and for us. She can collect unemployment and of course we don't have to pay her.

Mike, our chief told us to make sure we have our FD identification on us at all times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On a lighter note, i went to a friends shop and used his 20 inch planer to plane some 17" slabs for my new table top. Came home and learned that tomorrow I wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## bandit571

Heading to the shop right now…via the bathroom, of course….Fazoli's Delivery for supper….

Cussing will begin in 10 minutes….


----------



## CFrye

This morning: 1 visitor per patient, inpatient or ER (the same person, no trading places or taking turns allowed).
This afternoon: no visitors (exceptions-1 adult caregiver with minor child or incapacitated adult).


----------



## diverlloyd

Just mowed my yard, stated the mower and pulled the isotunes earbud in half. Resoldered it and mixed up some gorilla brand 5 minute epoxy to epoxy fill the earbud back together. The epoxy smells like a salon when ten people are getting perms. It gagged me when I opened the tubes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Just mowed my yard, stated the mower and pulled the isotunes earbud in half. Resoldered it and mixed up some gorilla brand 5 minute epoxy to epoxy fill the earbud back together. The epoxy smells like a salon when ten people are getting perms. It gagged me when I opened the tubes.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Why did it break? Was it faulty? Send them back. They'll take care of you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indiana gets grounded at midnight tomorrow night…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Governor asked people to stay home, this weekend-so everyone went to the beach.

Now we're on mandatory house arrest until further notice….


----------



## Festus56

I hate being grounded when I did nothing wrong!!


----------



## mojapitt

> I hate being grounded when I did nothing wrong!!
> 
> - Festus56


Consider it punishment for the things you got away with while you were with my brother.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quarantine my ass! The State of Indiana wants everything to remain open that can provide Great tax dollars! This is just a show for voters! VERY LITTLE WILL CHANGE tomorrow night! 98% of Indiana workers will still be required to work! The majority of Hoosiers will still leave their homes Wednesday to clock in and Make big money for Corporate America and SMALL paychecks to take home! Not eliminating the Health risk to themselves or their families! THINK about how this effects the spread of this DEADLY VIRUS! NOT A DAMN BIT!! Rant over for now …..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could always move to Illinois.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is Indiana's list of essential businesses, nothing is changing…..


----------



## bandit571

Lots of cussing in the shop…but…









Box part of the cabinet is installed….awaiting tool hangers, and a pair of doors…


----------



## mojapitt

It's unfortunate that the low positions will be the main ones effected. Not sure of the solution other than praying that it doesn't last long.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ***
> 
> Not sure of the solution other than praying that it doesn't last long.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Amen to that, brother…....


----------



## Festus56

> I hate being grounded when I did nothing wrong!!
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Consider it punishment for the things you got away with while you were with my brother.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


But we got away with that stuff I thought! It is alright, am pretty good at avoiding most people already and I am grounded to my shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy it was all my fault. I had the foam buds on and when I pulled the mower to start the cord got hung up on the mower handle. It popped the earbud in half leaving the foam and the half of the earbud with electronics in my ear and the bottom half of the earbud with the wiring dangling. It was a quick fix being it just pulled the wires from the solder joints. It only had a little glue holding the earbud pieces together. So I epoxy potted the wiring in the earbud. It won't be coming apart again. I know they would take care of me but it was all my fault and nothing to do with their craftsmanship. It shows how good of a seal the foam pieces make and how good the connection to earbud they make. I love my isotunes and happy that I was able to repair them and then mow the elderly neighbors yard while listening to some Enter The Haggis (I'm a odd one) the a bit of The Flaming Lips.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…about 40 degrees outside, and overcast.

Escaped from the house a bit ago….visit the clinic where my finger gets poked, 2.1 was the reading.."See ya in 3 weeks". Clinic is in the Hospital….special parking areas…screened on the way in….98.7 temp.

Hmmm. work some more on the kitchen floor…or make a boatload of tool hangers….


----------



## diverlloyd

I will be working on learning more programs today. So many options to figure out in fusion360


----------



## bandit571

So…..whut's fer Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

chicken salad wrap, chips, and an ice cream sammich  yum!

tool holders gets my vote!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Nubber-dubbers…

Have to work? or get to work? We're staying open so people don't go broke and lose their health insurance… not being gub'ment employees and all that, those are the cold hard facts. Heck, we're still hiring and now that thousands of restaurant workers are out of a job, the applications are flooding in. Population density is really low in these parts, so spread risk is lower, and we're technically on the list of critical industries that "gets" to stay open. I'm very thankful I can be here.

Wicked spring snow storm came through fast last night and dumped 6" of wet heavy stuff on us. Lost power at 1 a.m. and my daughter said she saw a flash of light come from our transformer. So as I lay awake in bed, I realize that if we smoked the transformer, Central Maine Power won't be able to make it up our road to fix it. So I was out at 3 a.m. plowing with the bucket, as I dismounted the snow blower 2 weeks ago.

At work ten minutes early and functioning on caffeine….. which really is a wonderful drug.

I think I'm going to buy a truck tonight. I'm time warping from my '78 Sierra 2WD 1-ton dump 22 years forward to a 2002 4WD F250 XLT with 8' Fischer plow and only 70,000 miles. The guy selling it is an excavation contractor who lives 2 miles down the road and who dug my cellar hole back in '96. He had a stroke 7 years ago and this truck has sat in his garage ever since. The son-in-law is my favorite shade tree mechanic and he put a new battery in it, new cylinder on the plow and made sure it was running good. $6,000 and she'll be mine. Real clean, very, very little rust… which should fix up fine.


----------



## Festus56

That is nice Matt and even the right color too!


----------



## ssnvet

> That is nice Matt and even the right color too!
> - Festus56


Those plastic running boards have got to go though….

Here's the worst spot…. which isn't that bad…


----------



## bandit571

Lunch? Salami and Cheddar sammich…may get out an ice cream "Drumstick" in a bit…
More or less got talked into the flooring job..









Started at the red line across the floor, went down the hallway to the bathroom door…..tomorrow, may do the Bathroom floor…depends on how I am feeling…

Chugging a couple Gatorades….might still work on a few tool hangers….getting too old to do flooring…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Governor ordered residents to stay at home, and not venture out unless absolutely necessary. In effect, we're all under house arrest.

Interestingly however, the State's police departments have said they will not be enforcing the Governor's order, and that people are free to travel about unrestricted. If they do interact with the public they will not be arresting people or citing them-will only "educate" them.

And as such, I'm off to the liquor store to pick up some bourbon…....!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Just mowed my yard, stated the mower and pulled the isotunes earbud in half. Resoldered it and mixed up some gorilla brand 5 minute epoxy to epoxy fill the earbud back together. The epoxy smells like a salon when ten people are getting perms. It gagged me when I opened the tubes.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Why did it break? Was it faulty? Send them back. They ll take care of you.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I talked with the gentleman at the ISO Tunes booth at the Woodworking Show when it was here in St. Louis. I'm interested, but I'm waiting on a new product. I'm more interested in a version I can use when I go shooting. He told me they are working on a new product that will be a contender for Howard Light and Walkers Game Ear. I'm eagerly awaiting their release.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt. V8 or V10?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

. duplicate post .


----------



## bandit571

Work in Progress…









Red shelf is one of those plastic ones you can buy at a BORG near you….or, maybe Wal E World still sells them…got this one years ago….

Need to start making two doors, and get more items put away…

Cheddar hamburgers tonight…2 on the electric griller…

For some reason..I am get of tired, tonight…hmmm..


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike I have the wired version. They are great and the owners are amazing. They replaced my Sony noise cancelling head set. The sonys are junk compared to the ISOs.


----------



## CFrye

Dave and Betty update for y'all. She is still in the hospital (28 days now) and he is not able to be with her due to the Lock down that was enacted last Monday. I cannot imagine the strain for both. Prayers for all involved there and everywhere!

Here's a *'What were they thinking?'* incident that happened at work. The security guard, DJ, stopped 6 people at the door. 
DJ: What's up guys?
Guys: Nothing. We just came to get some coffee and use the bathroom.
DJ: No. 
There was more talk including the guys dropping the F bomb, but this is a family forum.


----------



## Gene01

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both, Dave and Betty.

Geeze, Candy. And, I thought the people around here were weird. Well, some are but, they don't wander around in groups.


----------



## ssnvet

> Looks good Matt. V8 or V10?
> - firefighterontheside


5.4 liter V8 with 4 speed automatic. supposed to have 240 HP

Any thoughts/opinions on these older Ford small block V8s? (I was hoping for a 6.2 liter or a 5 liter Coyote, but they're only available on the newer trucks)

I'm a bit concerned about the affects of plowing on the transmission.

Had to defer any transaction until this weekend, as he wants cash and I can't get to the bank until then.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

5.4 seems a little smallish on an F250. I drove an F350 as a daily when I was working for AAA as a service truck driver. Truck weighed 10K fully loaded and didn't get out of it's own way. The 5.4 is known to blow spark plugs out of the plug seat too. Don't over torque them. Otherwise, that is a real YOU SUCK truck.


----------



## Gene01

It might be wise to hold off, Matt. That 5.4 is a mite small and, I too wouldn't like an automatic for plowing snow. Add those concerns to Mike's and, it might not be the best buy. JMO…YMMV.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gooood afternoon.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Swap in a diesel…then you've got a beast on your hands. IIRC, the transmission on those is pretty well built. I don't ever remember it hunting for gears.


----------



## DS

Matt, I had the 5.4 in an Expedition. It is a solid performer, but does have some well documented issues.
With under 80k miles I wouldn't expect too many problems.

In a F-250, I nearly expected a Diesel engine.

p.s. I'm loving the 5.0 coyote in my 2103 F-150. Power to spare.


----------



## ssnvet

If I was going to haul heavy trailers I'd go diesel… but all I anticipate hauling are snowmobiles.

As for plowing, I don't intend to do it for money. I'm just getting worn out plowing in the cold on a tractor. Plowing whilst seated in a heated cab will be a dream come true.

That spark plug blowout concerns me some…. at 70K, I doubt these have been changed. I'll have to look into it.

Apparently 2002 was the transition year and I may or may not have the V3 engine model, which has 3 valves per cylinder (2 intake and 1 exhaust). That was supposed to boost the HP a fair bit.


----------



## miketo

Candy, look on the bright side. Those people will be self-selecting out of the gene pool and we can all be thankful for that.


----------



## mudflap4869

Vinita, Ok. The local city where Candy works, has been shut down by the mayor until 22 April. Almost everything was already voluntarily shut down for the last week or so, but the die-hards are now mandated to close. The hospital is on lock down with 100% no visitors. The B.O.B. has forbidden me to go anywhere away from the property, so I am on total solitary confinement. 
Yesterday she said that I was barred from opening the doors to her car, because she uses it only for going to and from work. She said that she didn't know what kinds of meanies she would have on her clothes and didn't want to take a chance on transferring them to me. 
Dang! She acts like she doesn't have a burial policy on me. Or maybe it's because she would starve without my cooking. Now I am barefoot, look like I'm pregnant and in the kitchen. It's a sad world we live in when the tables are turned on we innocent men.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have 3 F150s here with the 5.4. Never a problem with the spark plugs and we drive them like we stole them. I had the spark plug issue with my 97, but I don't think it was a problem by 2002. The trans should be a 4R100. Mine treated me very well and it should be good to you too. 4 speed with a tow haul mode. I think the spark plugs were supposed to be good for 100,000 miles. Things I would be concerned with are front suspension parts. I'm sure you know plowing can be hard on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She's a smart lady Jim. Don't let her know I said that.


----------



## ssnvet

> We have 3 F150s here with the 5.4.
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks for the feedback Bill. I did quite a bit of research today and think I'm going for it. My mental budget was $10K, so if I buy this for $6K, I can put $ into it and know what I've got. I'll need to drive it some to be sure. Good thing gas prices have dropped…. I'm only anticipated 12 mpg.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a 2002 F250 XLT 4wd, same color. Mine was extended cab with diesel. It was a great truck. Traded it for One with a bigger back seat. Needed 2 car seats back there.


----------



## CFrye

JIM! If you're barefoot you are in trouble!


----------



## theoldfart

^ long arm of the law(from the cloud)


----------



## rockusaf

I got my "essential" letter the other day so I get to go to work regardless of what's going on. I'm a govt contractor so i have to go to work regardless of whether they shut the base down. SHMBO is off because the school she works at i closed so the honey do list is growing but no time to get it all accomplished.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Craig gets next week off, as well as this week…..PAID of course.

May do a 5 cent tour of that tool cabinet, IF anyone wants to see it….


----------



## diverlloyd

Show it bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Here ya go….









Bottom right corner…then look up a bit..









Then towards the center area..









Then the upper left corner..









Then the bottom left hand corner..









have 2 saws waiting on me to build a door for them to hang around on..









And that be the 5 cent tour…hope you enjoyed it…tip the driver on the way out…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Looking good Bandit. It's good that you have a project.

I spent today working on a 3 drawer cabinet to go under my drill press. I decided to use whatever scraps I had that would work to build it. It will be functional but kind of ugly. I can't finish it because I lack the slides. I got some ordered though.

Can't go to the city now unless it's for groceries or Doctor so the cabinets for my workshop are on hold due to lack of materials.

Not sure what I can think up next to spend some time on. Might go thru the maintenance on my TS. Already spent time on BS and DP.


----------



## ssnvet

> I had a 2002 F250 XLT 4wd, same color. Mine was extended cab with diesel. It was a great truck. Traded it for One with a bigger back seat. Needed 2 car seats back there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do you miss that 7.3 liter Power Stroke? People sure do seam to moan and groan a lot about the 6.0s

I don't tow heavy so have no need of a diesel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did a bit of woodworking yesterday, I picked up sticks out of the yard…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The 7.3 is/was a great motor. It got good mileage, compared to my new one. It only had 275 hp compared to my new one with 440. I wouldn't want to go back to the 7.3 for towing my camper, but I'd love to have an old flatbed/dump with the 7.3. It was also a motor that you could still work on yourself. I won't touch this one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna glue up my new dining table top this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..bright and sunny outside the window…may even get up into the 60s, today.

Uncle Charles decided it would be a good idea to hit both the hands and the toes….at the same time….I did NOT find that very amusing…

Pills fer 1st Breakfast…Taco Soup later today…..

May try a glue up this afternoon-ish….cut and joint the door fronts, at least.

Holes for that rack of expansive bits were made by a brace and bit….one of the "spare" braces. Had to reshape the heads of a few screws….disc sander to "sand" them down until the heads could slip into slots on some of the tools..

Anybody miss the old Mopar 360 V8? like in the old Powerwagons?


----------



## Gene01

Got about 1/8 of the shop packed up. Mostly smaller stuff. Saving the saws and router tables till last. Moving is a biotch!


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Breakfast, how lovely….

Long time ago, I owned a 77 Plymouth Gran Fury, had the 360 V8. Friend of mine got the 440 version….guess who had to visit the gas stations every day…..with the 440…you could see the needle in the gas gauge moving….down.


----------



## controlfreak

> hey guys found this crazy site with many crafting woodwork you can check it out
> 
> https://tedwoodplans.com/offer/?a=vadimgold456&tid=track
> 
> - goldwood456


Heeees Baaaack ^^^^SPAM DON"T CLICK^^^^^^

I just ignore because flagging just gives more work for cricket


----------



## controlfreak

> Spam for Breakfast, how lovely….
> 
> Long time ago, I owned a 77 Plymouth Gran Fury, had the 360 V8. Friend of mine got the 440 version….guess who had to visit the gas stations every day…..with the 440…you could see the needle in the gas gauge moving….down.
> 
> - bandit571


I had a FURY I bought for $600. As the wiring started failing I had to resort to wrapping the fuses in aluminum foil but it kept going…..until it didn't.


----------



## miketo

I was on a long line at 7:45 am today at the grocery store that opened at 8 for seniors only. A young man came from the parking lot and tried to cut in at the front of the line, but an old lady beat him back into the parking lot with her cane.

He returned and tried to cut in again but an old man punched him in the gut, then kicked him to the ground and rolled him away.

As he approached the line for the third time the young man said, "If you don't let me unlock the door, you'll never get in there."


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Panel for one door has been glued up…just about shoots the shop time for the day..









Somehow…a "Warts and all" seems to fit..
.








Found a parking space for two "extra" planes….a Stanley No. 5-1/2, and a Stanley No. 6c….

This sitting around is starting to get old….but, so am I…


----------



## CFrye

> Heeees Baaaack ^^^^SPAM DON"T CLICK^^^^^^
> 
> I just ignore because flagging just gives more work for cricket
> 
> - controlfreak


CF, quoting with the link intact makes even more work for Cricket.

Bill, how'd the glue up go?

Bandit, those are not warts. Those are character!

Does sharpening a carpenter's pencil count as wood working?


----------



## Gene01

> I was on a long line at 7:45 am today at the grocery store that opened at 8 for seniors only. A young man came from the parking lot and tried to cut in at the front of the line, but an old lady beat him back into the parking lot with her cane.
> 
> He returned and tried to cut in again but an old man punched him in the gut, then kicked him to the ground and rolled him away.
> 
> As he approached the line for the third time the young man said, "If you don t let me unlock the door, you ll never get in there."
> 
> - Mike


LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

The glue up is glued up. Waiting for glue to dry now. Anybody wanna help me wait?


----------



## controlfreak

> CF, quoting with the link intact makes even more work for Cricket.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks for the heads up. I clearly was thinking that one through, sorry


----------



## bandit571

Made a run to the Post Office, to mail out this months rent….and then snuck down to Lowes, and bought three 1×4 x 6' Straight boards….waiting on my glue-up to dry….

Van's thermometer in the dash…says it is 65 degrees outside….


----------



## bandit571

Down a couple degrees…Chicago is sending a few showers through here….doing my best to send them to the south east of here…Beka needs the rain…right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The glue dried. Glue removed, scraped and sanded, rounded over edges. You can see the book match, but there's a 7" middle piece in between. Can't wait to get some finish on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Bill. How much does it weigh?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bill, I can see a face in the wood in that last picture. Nose/mouth in the center next to the end of the top closest to us and then the eyes are the two round looking areas. I know, I'm weird.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Bill, I can see a face in the wood in that last picture. Nose/mouth in the center next to the end of the top closest to us and then the eyes are the two round looking areas. I know, I m weird.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


I see boots….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was this close(picture two fingers really close together) to using oil based poly on this table, but I decided to use the old standby oil based minwax. I'm so glad I did. Water based products do not do justice for walnut. This is one coat on the bottom. Top will not have so much sapwood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good question Monte. I tried to pick it up and I couldn't. I had to stand it up and flip. 
I kinda see those things. Wait til I get poly on the top. That will really make it pop.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I can see boots too. If you look at the face I was talking about, the area on the ends that look like boots, look like a ladies hair with flips. : )


> Bill, I can see a face in the wood in that last picture. Nose/mouth in the center next to the end of the top closest to us and then the eyes are the two round looking areas. I know, I m weird.
> 
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> I see boots….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


----------



## mudflap4869

88 degrees today. Worked our butts off in the shop. She got rid of a several years hoarded wood scraps. She even burned them! Danged near give me another heart attack. I am working on a router table for my new lift. About half way there. Lots of cleaning out of pieces of wood that accumulate over time. I can see my side counter for the first time in almost a year. Hey I might even have room to build something in there when we are finished with our usual luster ( 5 year) cleaning. 
Now I am about to keel over due to lack of nutrition, so I am going to go in the kitchen and poke some groceries down my throat. Bye Y'all


----------



## CFrye

> - firefighterontheside


Looks like a portrait of Winnie!


----------



## Gene01

Took a while but Winnie finally emrged.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, at the lumber yard we leased a couple 00' F-250 4×2 reg. cab, long bed with the 5.4 and auto and they were okay but thirsty and lethargic, didn't have them long enough to have any problems. Two years later bought a pair of F150's equipped the same but had the 7700lb GVWR package, slightly better mileage, much more pep. The 2V 5.4 did have a propensity for shooting out spark plugs but it happened rarely when they were installed and torqued correctly. The problems with the 3V were far more severe (timing chains & camshafts) and expensive to rectify, it was equally as thirsty too. I actually bought one of the 02' trucks from the lumberyard and almost instantly had buyer's remorse when I saw all the damage to the underside from being abused by a bunch of minimum wage fukawees driving it offroad. Fortunately, the owner wanted it back and messed up the title so it was never a valid transfer, I got my money back and she had a truck needing a replacement title, I was okay with that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and Winnie.

Maybe after Lunch ( and pills) may meander to the shop….have doors to work on….clamps to move around…holes to be drilled, more glue and clamps, with a few counter-bored screws to hold things tight.

Trying to final sand a cut-off into a saw-hanger for the D8 saw…..belt sander tried to eat a finger…that ended last night's work sessions…

Used to remember when FRIDAY meant something good….


----------



## Gene01

Took advantage of the senior hours and went grocery shopping. Other than the clerks, I was the only dummy with out a mask and gloves. There have been no reported virus cases in our county….so far. Was able to get everything on my list except bananas. But, had to buy organjc unsalted butter @ $6 a lb. Stopped at Ace and, picked up a gallon of DNA. Gonna fill a few spray bottles for each vehicle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see that too Candy. Withmtil I get some finish on there. Hopefully it will come out even more


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the battery for the camera to finish charging up….takes a bit.

Already removed the clamps from the panel for Door #1…..need to, to size the 1×4s for around the edges.

Everybody in the house…they be getting grumpy…been cooped up way too long…..I think I'll just go hide out in the shop, for the day….

Film @ 2300 hrs…...


----------



## bandit571

Quitting Time!









Because, well, because…...besides, there is a test fit of a door…









Took awhile, and a LOT of cussing…









The idea is, to be able to store a few tools inside the doors…

Saw hanger ( the one I was sanding on last night)









Was trying to get a decent fit…









Idea is to add the hanger to the door, with a couple screws…then add a keeper of some sort…may add one for down at the bottom ends of the saws…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bandit writes: "Took awhile, and a LOT of cussing…"

Was it several bad words all run together? If so, that's what I call cussing.


----------



## bandit571

When you trace their lineage back 100yrs….that would be cussing….
When you can make a US Marine …blush….that would be cussing…

When you can go for 5 minutes, and not say the same cuss word twice….

They used to say a Preacher would know more fine cuss words than any Sailor….

All I can say about the above? Rookies…

Just wait until I start the hinge install….you'll have to bring your own ear plugs….


----------



## bandit571

OK, I am banned from the woodshop…for the weekend, at least. Seems when I did that face-plant…I messed up the right hand's tendons, affecting the little and ring finger….0-10, 8

ER did some X-Rays, nothing broken….I am wearing a splint until Monday at the least…

Makes it hard to do too much….I'm right-handed. Including this computer….will make writing the BLOGS a bit slow.


----------



## bandit571

OK, So…whut's fer LUNCH on this fine Saturday morning?


----------



## Gene01

Wife says we're doing breakfast for dinner. Pancakes, sausage and eggs. That oughta make for a good nap. Maybe, she'll change her mind and, have it for supper, instead.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

That is a great price and I am envois of you. You could even sell the plow for $2500 and that would lower the price of the truck even more.

I will get a truck someday. I hope.


----------



## Doe

Yes, that was Miz Winnifer as a child; she'll be 3 in June.

Here she is keeping the bed warm 'til I get back:


----------



## bandit571

And I thought my 2 were bad about this….

Almost 70 degrees outside….and raining…ugly day. 50-60s all next week….maybe Spring has finally arrived here, in West Central Ohio….


----------



## bandit571

Currently have a very NOISEY Thunderstorm rolling through the town….April Showers are a wee bit early, this year…


----------



## diverlloyd

83 here wether all says feels like 85 at 50% humidity. I'm used to our normal 90+% humidity so I don't think it feels to bad out. High of 60 something tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

First coat on topside of table is on. Then I cleaned the kitchen window on the outside. While doing that we decided The whole window needed to be redone with new trim. Just finished that. I'm much happier with it. Now what? I have more time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does it still look like Winnie and boots and a lady?


----------



## diverlloyd

Gorilla 5 minute epoxy is a lie. Used just as direction said and after two hours it's still tacky. I guess it will be a 24 hour dry time instead of the 24 hour cure time.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, either the finish or the camera really brings Winnie to the fore. In either case, its a beauty. And, I'll doggedly stick by that opinion. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Brown Sugar Cinnamon Pancakes, bacon, and a "blend " of scrambled eggs and diced lunch meat. Supper!

yet another thunder-bumper is coming through….then HIGH winds most of tomorrow…


----------



## Mean_Dean

I see Scott Phillips is still in love with his pocket screw joinery-will some one teach that guy the mortise and tenon joint…...!!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Wow Bill, that table top is a pretty son-of-a-gun. I still see things in the wood grain yes but, it is very nice. I did a table similar for my son and his wife for their computer desk. It come out pretty nice but not that nice as yours. Great job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say the finish Gene. I was struggling to get a good picture without glare. Had to turn off the light in the shop and turn on the flash on the camera. Humidity today is making it dry really sloooow. No second coat today, even though it's been 8 hours.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Does it still look like Winnie and boots and a lady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is Very nice Bill!!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I see Scott Phillips is still in love with his pocket screw joinery-will some one teach that guy the mortise and tenon joint…...!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean

He knows how. When he first started he was doing woodworking like that and other nice things. Now he is just an advertisement for the businesses that sponsor him.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a beautiful top Bill


----------



## bandit571

I drive down past Scott Phillips' place, on the way from Sidney, OH down to Piqua, OH…..I doubt if he'd let me stop by…..

last Thunder-bumper that came through put on a nice light show…..will wait and see what the next on brings….


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms, this evening…led directly to the creek rising…









The Dungeon Creek, that is…..working in a shop with a "water hazzard"?









Ain't happening….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

logged into work for the moment - working on a presentation I have to give on Tuesday that has me nervous. ugh. Shop time this afternoon, I hope. Minimum move the old bandsaw to the garage, and move the small parts lumber rack to another wall.


----------



## miketo

> The Dungeon Creek, that is…..working in a shop with a "water hazzard"?


Time to do those electrical rewiring projects you've been saving up!


----------



## bandit571

Shocking…..

Good thing I use mainly hand tools…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I see Scott Phillips is still in love with his pocket screw joinery-will some one teach that guy the mortise and tenon joint…...!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Dean
> 
> He knows how. When he first started he was doing woodworking like that and other nice things. Now he is just an advertisement for the businesses that sponsor him.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I learned the mortise & tenon joint watching Norm. Gawd I miss that guy…....!


----------



## bandit571

Slowly working in the shop, today…rack to hold 7 "extra" chisels is sitting in a few clamps..









Panel for the front of door #2 is also clamped up…









Resting the hand, right now. Wind's died down a bit, looking like it might be a nice sunset coming up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette helped me build 2 raised garden beds each 4' x 10' today. Not worthy of a project posting either. This was certainly not fine furniture - there were no mortise and tenon joints nor dovetails. We hope to be planting in the next few days.


----------



## mojapitt

Bad picture, but Don it's a good way to go. It's a row of 7 beds.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Table top looks GREAT, still see boots and a dog.

Dungeon Creek looks like no fun, might need to build a bridge.

Raised beds are nice, too many trees on my chunk of land, can't plant a garden. Removal of the trees would kill the ambiance.

Wind howled through the trees Saturday into Sunday, nice days, got lots of "home" work done. Wife's studio is drywalled, taped, and mudded, sanding comes next week (balrgh).

Working from home this week. Business may be slow…

Stay safe all.


----------



## CFrye

Proof of last week's wood scrap purge and burn…


----------



## Gene01

Packing out the shop has been suspended as an exercise in futility. Corona has effectively halted any movement on our house sale. On the bright side, we've managed to set aside a passel of crap we've accumulated and rarely used or, ever really needed. Problem is, we intended a big yard sale but, that ain't happening anytime soon. So, we're storing the stuff in the barn. At least, its out of the house.


----------



## miketo

Bandit, it occurs to me that "Dungeon Creek" would be an excellent name for a Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## bandit571

That, or maybe write a song…"Welcome to the Dungeon.."

Oh, wait, that might have already been done….

Thinking a 1330 hrs start time, today….have a few boards to work on…once they get to the shop…


----------



## ssnvet

Well this was kind of a weird weekend.

I interviewed and gave a plant tour to a guy Friday. Then after work it was in the 50s, so I drove with the windows open, only to get home and have a sore throat and slightly swollen glands…. which left me wandering if my engineering candidate had infected me with Corona funk :^o

Then just after dinner Mrs. Mainiac got the call that they were shutting down the Federal office where she works (for a contractor, not the gub'ment) and she was effectively laid off. And at the time, no one knew how the heck this bail out was really going to work, and it looked like unemployment was going to be the best case scenario.

Of course, I was supposed to go to the bank and buy the truck on Saturday morning…. and suddenly it didn't look like such a good time to bleed out our savings. So Friday night I'm sticking a thermometer in my mouth and wondering what they heck to do about the truck.

This is a lot more drama than I like to have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, last night I started scraping the finish off the table. I'm bummed, but I want it to look good.


----------



## mojapitt

What went wrong with the finish Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I think you can be sure you didn't get symptoms that fast, at least not from that guy. Sorry bout the truck. This pandemic is sure inconvenient. Hopefully the truck will wait. Been dealing with PPE this morning. Making sure we have enough. Trying to help other agencies stay safe. Training on what PPE to wear in any given situation. How to decon it if we use it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The first coat bubbled up all over. Tried sanding the bubbles off, but that left cloudiness under the next coat. It looked ok, but I wouldn't have been happy. The only thing I can think is I put it on too thick, but I've never had that happen before.


----------



## mojapitt

I had a lot of trouble with honey locust bubbling with the finish. Charles said it was because some of the wood is more porous and forces air out when finish is applied.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's exactly what it looked like.


----------



## bandit571

Had to stop for the day,,,Uncle Charles is in the left calf….ow.

2 gatorades to the rescue. Door #2 has been made….chisel rack is all dressed up..

Film @ 2300 hrs,,,,3 hours of shoptime…I'm whupped…


----------



## ssnvet

The rest of the story….

I was side tracked this morning…. (people actually expect me to work when I'm at work…. the nerve :^o )

I married the best gal in the world…. Saturday morning I had a quiet time epiphany that everything was going to be O.K. and my wife said I should go ahead and buy the truck. We just found out today that under the recently passed Federal bill she would get 4 weeks of full pay…. so I'm hoping they can figure out how to re-open by then. They get tens of thousands of passport applications shipped in every day, so they'll be in deep kimchee if they stay closed for long.

Of course, after driving it a ways, I realized that I had a caliper sticking (after all it's been sitting for 7 years), so after I dismounted the plow I ran it over to my mechanic friend (SIL of the former owner) and I was glad I did…. as I got a litany of all the work he had done to the truck just before his FIL had the stroke. I also learned that this truck has the older 5.4 with two valves per cylinder and regular style plugs. The started producing the three valve per cylinder later in this model year and switched to a long bull nosed plug design that initially was defective and caused all kinds of problems. So I don't get the extra HP, but I also don't get the head aches that go with it.

I think I'm going to be happy with it.


----------



## bandit571

Waitng on hinges..









May have found a handle ( or two)









Maybe? And that rack for 7 chisels is done, ready to hang on the inside of a door…









Was a busy day…


----------



## CFrye

Matt, what Bill said. Symptoms will not show up that quickly. Congrats on the truck. Hang on to your wife! Are they still getting that many passport applications even now? Wow! 
Bill, is it the top or the underside? Either way, it sucks!
Monte, what was Charles's solution?
Gene, hurry up and wait!
On a good note, Betty is home from the hospital and gaining strength! Praise the Lord!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, it's the top. The bottom actually did it too, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Foghorn

Snowing here and about minus 10C. I was golfing here last year at this time! Puttering away in the shop finishing a new guitar build and some wooden heat register covers for a friend for his new hardwood flooring install. Dial in meetings every day with my field guys who are still out there building oil and gas facilities. Deemed an essential service right now. We'll see.

About 500+ cases in Alberta now with a population of around 3.5MM. The curve seems to be flattening though with fewer new cases reported the last couple of days. Shutting down most of the economy seems to be working, sort of. I am enjoying working from home though. Not sure how long I will enjoy though. Stay safe out there.


----------



## ssnvet

I know it was silly of me to think I got the plague in an hour…. I guess I'm not impervious to the stress of the situation. Going to work is a big relief, as my two daughters are going bonkers. Their on line classes are proving to be pretty much a farce and they have way too much time on their hands.

Candy….The passport center in NH is the flagship… largest one in the nation by a huge factor (~1,000 employees), so with 300 million Americans, there's a steady stream of passport renewals and applications any time of year.


----------



## Foghorn

> I know it was silly of me to think I got the plague in an hour…. I guess I m not impervious to the stress of the situation. Going to work is a big relief, as my two daughters are going bonkers. Their on line classes are proving to be pretty much a farce and they have way too much time on their hands.
> 
> Candy….The passport center in NH is the flagship… largest one in the nation by a huge factor (~1,000 employees), so with 300 million Americans, there s a steady stream of passport renewals and applications any time of year.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It will be interesting to see how far the online thing will progress after this crisis. Sorry to be veering to the quasi political on this. All the best.


----------



## ssnvet

Doesn't bother me…. I often wonder how this is all going to play out.


----------



## Gene01

Time will tell. One thing for sure. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## rad457

> Time will tell. One thing for sure. Nothing lasts forever.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well? Maybe Death and Taxes


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Working in the telecom industry, we are seeing a lot of bandwidth upgrade requests from businesses. If anything positive comes out of this, maybe businesses will realize that technology has evolved to the point that everyone doesn't have to be in one location to get the job done.

We've been deemed "essential" as well since our services are facilitating working remotely and we keep several backbones active as well as supply many many hospitals with connectivity.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday is over…GrandBRATS are here for a few days….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I had a lot of trouble with honey locust bubbling with the finish. Charles said it was because some of the wood is more porous and forces air out when finish is applied.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I sure miss him. Charles was a great guy with a ton of info in his head and let some out but never enough.


----------



## ssnvet

So what's the point of issuing stay at home orders and then turning around and saying "don't worry, the police are not going to enforce them" ?

Maybe just a vehicle/tool to give LEOs the legal standing to break up social gatherings?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've heard in some places it's only enforced after a complaint.


----------



## Gene01

One might consider "orders" superfluous. Self preservation and, common sense would seem to dictate that non essential trips should be verboten.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a fun little coincidence. This little gizmo was in the news yesterday.










Guess who designed the packaging for it 5 years ago?

They make it up in Scarborough, ME.

We're running packaging for several different subsidiaries of Abbot Labs these days.


----------



## mojapitt

In Alaska you can be fined up to $25,000 per violation


----------



## ssnvet

> In Alaska you can be fined up to $25,000 per violation
> - Monte Pittman


What if you're having a bear with a Moose and a Kodiak bear, and observing appropriate social distancing?

My oldest daughter Mary is still in Paris…. she has observed that Tobacco shops are still open, as they are considered "essential" :^p


----------



## bandit571

Slept in today…..so…Good Afternoon to ya.

Still need to sneak out the door for a bit…need a flat rate box from the post office….and maybe see about a hinge or two….

Nothing much else going on. Craig's factory, after being closed for these last two weeks ( off paid) will stay close another 2 weeks ( un-paid)......Grandson is still working as a Security Guard…and getting overtime.

Trying to get the youngest GrandBRAT to do his schoolwork….when he'd rather be using his Uncle's Gameboy/X-Box…yeah, good luck with that..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

So my great grandfather, or maybe great great grandfather, no one left to ask, was a cabinet maker. I have the old Lufkin 781 ruler above and can't find any info on how to use it. Lufkin was bought by Crescent and they have no info either.

Other than the markings being a little light, it's in great shape. All the pins are intact and movement of the hinges are smooth. I'd like to put it into use but other than the obvious measurements of length up to 24 inches I've got no reference on what other things can be done with it.

Anybody have any guidance or a point of reference material for absorbtion?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A good friend of mine used to work for Abbot. He shared some info about them coming out with a test that is supposed to have results in an hour as opposed to days. They have shipped out millions of tests I believe to facilities that have the machine. Don't where those are.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take 2 is going much better on the tabletop. I scraped/sanded the original finish off this morning. There are a few spots where there appears to be cloudiness, which may be a bit of finish that was not removed. I'll be happy with it if things do not go downhill from here.


----------



## bandit571

Went out and bought the hinges needed…just had to get out of the house for a little while…

Film at 2300 hrs ( without the sound…too much cussing..)


----------



## Gene01

Bill, you mighta oughta used a sanding sealer. Just a guess.


----------



## Doe

> Does it still look like Winnie and boots and a lady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looks like Winnie to us!


----------



## Doe

> Here s a fun little coincidence. This little gizmo was in the news yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who designed the packaging for it 5 years ago?
> 
> They make it up in Scarborough, ME.
> 
> We re running packaging for several different subsidiaries of Abbot Labs these days.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


What is it for exactly? I saw it on the Late Show and I get that it's for medical testing. You might find it offensive-sorry about that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, it tests for covid19.


----------



## bandit571

Doors are now installed…









And..they close..









Hook & Eye …until I can find a better one for the latch…
Chisel rack is installed 









And I tried to drill a hole in my thumb….saw hanger installed..









Twas a busy afternoon…need a nap, now


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Looks good Bandit. Are you going to put a finish on it or let it patina naturally?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great thing bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Beka


----------



## bandit571

Hippo Birdies, Beka!

And a FOGGY Good Morning to the rest of ya.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from the salt mine :^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Beka.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Beka. And, congratulations on another successful trip around the sun.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Becky!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday Beka….. hope you can find a way to have some fun and celebrate.


----------



## miketo

MikeInStLoo: In addition to being a cool folding rule, my first thought was that it would make a pretty decent sector. Use it to divide any dimension by whole numbers. Pretty useful when building to fit rather than building to spec.


----------



## miketo

HBTY, Beka!


----------



## bandit571

Had a problem…eggbeater drills were hanging above the bandsaw, getting filthy..









Pulled this mess down, re-did the plywood rack, added two Pine shelf supports..









Yes, it does sit level. then cleaned out the hammer til, too..









Might be room for one more? Saws?









Sitting in the other door, right above the rack of chisels. 
I made 24 Pine plugs this afternoon..









And..installed 21 of them..









was enough for the front of one door. Going to need a bigger board..









May not have enough room on this one…

Was wondering why the Beltsander was feeling so heavy….opened the filter compartment….stuffed FULL of sanding dust…..cleaned that out…maybe the thing will run better? Ya think?


----------



## bandit571

Got tired of the full beard itching…..other than the "stasche" and around the chin….rest is …gone..

May have to go out, and go, tomorrow….this being cooped up is for the birds….too much like "Confined to Quarters"

Not that I'd know anything about that…....


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…everybody must have gone out to Beka's Birthday Party…....

Have plugs to work on….film at 11pm


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I did the same thing this morning. New trimmer worked well I keep it at a stubble. If it hits over 1/2" it gets itchy and if I shave I get ingrown hairs. So I kept the stubble.


----------



## Gene01

My razor and I are practicing "social distancing".


----------



## bandit571

> My razor and I are practicing "social distancing".
> 
> - Gene Howe


LOLololol…..

A batch of Witch's Brew has been mixed, and applied on the finished door…after all the plugs in that door were trimmed flush..









Not at all sure what is in the "Blend" this time around,









Need 11 more plugs after this one..









And I'll have the other side ready for the "Brew"


----------



## Gene01

Coming along nicely. It appears you have this job pegged.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! And the remains to meself….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## rhybeka

I wish I had a party! Just me myself and I though. And the SO. Got the new bandsaw unwrapped and the stand out together to check out the footprint. The darn ceiling lofts are going to cause major headaches getting it moved in…besides the fact it's almost 300lbs. Sooooo yeah. I'm bummed. SO and I can't do it alone and I do not own any heavy equipment that would help. Figuring out what option B is (besides Jack n Coke)


----------



## ssnvet

Sealed the deal and the deed is done….


----------



## bandit571

Hang a pulley from the loft beams, use a rope to lift.

Open for business?









Latches are installed..









seems about 1/2 of that Witch's Brew is BLO….stinks!









had to sharpen the plug cutter, before I could make the last of the plugs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I concur with bandit. Maybe use 2 rafters to help with the load.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt. I never wanted the marker lights on my truck, but sometimes I think they look good.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking truck, Matt. Great color, too. They'll see ya comin' for sure.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, wish I could help, I moved my 500lb.+ bandsaw by myself.

Matt, truck looks good, hope it lasts forever!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka do you have some ratchet straps?

Nice looking truck.


----------



## rhybeka

was thinking about a block and tackle and rope but I don't own any pulleys - and my rafters are drywalled. I can at least put holes in the drywall if it comes to that. I've had some folks offer to come gloved/masked but I've turned them down for the moment. I do have some of the 1" ratchet straps, AJ.

#shopflip2020 is coming along fairly well otherwise.


----------



## CFrye

Happy belated birthday, Beka! As much as it sucks to have to wait, it's just not worth *even the potential* loss of someone's health or even life to get a tool set up. When this madness is over you can have a saw raising party and make bandsaw boxes for all! Start glueing up blocks of wood to make them!

Purdy red truck, Matt!

"Cooped up" is all in your head, Bandit! What do you think you'll feel like in a hospital bed with no visitors allowed? Or maybe worse-you get to stay home and one of your family members is in that hospital bed because you transmitted the virus home to them? Change your thought process/attitude/perspective/whatever you want to call it!

We have been given letters from the hospital administration to present if pulled over while driving to/from work. The letter states I am an "essential" worker and am permitted to be out (as long as I'm commuting to/from work). And speaking of work-my usual 11-11 shift has been deleted (temporarily) and I am now working day shift with an occasional night shift thrown in for fun. I have survived my first two consecutive 7a-7p shifts. On arrival to work I could be an extra on The Walking Dead but I made it on time! This too, shall pass.

Please, stay home if you can. Stay safe, no matter where you are!


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, I have a 1 1/4" X 20' pipe laid across the rafters in the shop. I have a come-along that I hook to the pipe and lift heavy things. The pipe spreads the load across several 2×6 rafters. I have even used it to pull the engine out of a car and replace it. If I ever want to cover the rafters, I will build a box around the pipe and leave it in place. Candy likes to buy HEAVY tools, so I cant see doing without that pipe.
I have always been somewhat of a hermit, so social distancing is no big deal to me. As long as I have food in the house, my shop, TV, Kindle and computer I am happy. Only when the electric goes out am I in a world of doodoo.


----------



## mojapitt

What Candy said applies to everyone. One of our local nursing homes just had 92 patients and 25 staff members test positive. One person carried it in. Don't take chances. Candy and Bill are front lines and I support the front line. I am sure that they will say that they love their jobs also. We just don't need people making it harder for them. Nature is making it hard enough.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim that would be a good idea for the garage since I stage all my heavy stuff there.

@Candy I'd agree with that - having a tool like this go un set up and unused hurts a bit. I may try to get it upright with pulleys so it can be used for now. Getting it to and into the shop is the harder part!

Table saw is going to need a full work up and tuning after the move. Cleaning wood up for Arlin and the burn pile as I go.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka do you also have some extra 2×4s laying around? If so you could build a frame to attach the ratchet straps to and use that as your lifting point. Two uprights,a top piece connecting the two and two pieces along the floor one attached to each leg. build it where you want the saw and lift up the upper position then move the base under it. Keep the ratchet straps toward the the corner of your frame and you will need four ratchet straps.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I am not sure if anyone is liking the stay at home thing but it is the only way to stay healthy. I have a lot of wood and supplies in my shop but run out of some things because of storage room. Need to get some sheets of plywood for a cabinet order but have been reluctant to go get to the store. I can go legally if I want because our stay orders allow to keep small businesses going but I have a problem with other people and their social distancing.


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus see if they have curb side pick up, then wipe everything down with cleaning wipes. I just got back from Aldi and it wasn't to bad. Everyone stayed apart and I wore a mask not because of breathing stuff in but my nose has been itchy. So I wanted to block myself from touching my face.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah dad said he didn't trust my garage rafters to be able to handle that kind of load - he's seen what the previous owners have done sooo back to the drawing board.

@AJ I do have extra 2x but not in that kind of length. The one I do have I need to rework the miter saw stand. Speaking of - /sigh/ better get back at it.


----------



## bandit571

Just spent most of today…sitting around…other than doing a photo shoot…for the $0.05 Tour of that Tool Cabinet.

Now the fun can begin…
.








Old hammer til will be gone. Will be doing a "Bookcase" with doors for these planes…set a bunch on shelves inside a case….maybe Plexiglass in the doors?

bad part….I like to pick out my own lumber…..don't like the idea of calling in an order, and have BORG drop it off….without selecting the boards myself….

Thinking 1×10 or 1×12 for the sides…and the shelves…spaced so the planes have clearance to to be pulled out as need be. Plexiglass panels in the doors, or….raised panels? Then figure out how to hinge the doors….

Would hate to just hide the block planes away in a drawer, or three…..things are as bad as Mice….turn your back, and another 3 show up….


----------



## bandit571

Since we were talking about a face in a wood panel…what do you see with this one?









Besides Jar-Jar Binks….


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that's horrifying. Talked to my mom (in a local nursing home) on the phone this morning. She is well. They are now eating all meals in their rooms instead of the dining room. BINGO still happens but in much smaller groups(10 or less).

I can see JarJar!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im afraid of what can happen at nursing homes. We have two in our response area.
My dads best friend who I grew up calling uncle Dale, is in the hospital with Covid19. They say he is going to be fine. Waiting to hear if aunt Susan also tests positive. This is the first close to home for me.


----------



## tvrgeek

I tripled a pair of 2×8 rafters in my shop, boxed it in and put in a 800 Lb winch so I could lift heavy loads out of my truck etc. Unfortunately my Stag is imobile waiting on a part from England so I can't get to it. It also seems most machine deliveries are curbside, and they really mean curb. How to get a 500 Lb box from the curb to my shop door I have not figured out.

Pipe, 2×4's etc are quite flexible and will not distribute the load across many rafters.



> Beka, I have a 1 1/4" X 20 pipe laid across the rafters in the shop. I have a come-along that I hook to the pipe and lift heavy things. The pipe spreads the load across several 2×6 rafters. I have even used it to pull the engine out of a car and replace it. If I ever want to cover the rafters, I will build a box around the pipe and leave it in place. Candy likes to buy HEAVY tools, so I cant see doing without that pipe.
> I have always been somewhat of a hermit, so social distancing is no big deal to me. As long as I have food in the house, my shop, TV, Kindle and computer I am happy. Only when the electric goes out am I in a world of doodoo.
> 
> - mudflap4869


----------



## CFrye

Close to home makes it all the more frightening, Bill. Praying for your family/friends.

Tvrgeek, what's a Stag?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - Maybe Stag = John Deere?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Candy - Maybe Stag = John Deere?
> 
> - Don Broussard


When I hear Stag, I think of Stagg Jr. bourbon.

In Oregon, liquor stores are considered an essential service, and are open normal hours. Just as well, as there's nothing to do these days but stay home and get drunk…..


----------



## rad457

When I hear Stag it brings some scary flash backs from the the night before my wedding


----------



## bandit571

> Close to home makes it all the more frightening, Bill. Praying for your family/friends.
> 
> Tvrgeek, what's a Stag?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy….another name for a Male horse….goes along with Olde Nag….
maybe he drives a Mustang to work….


----------



## CFrye

All possibilities! I snooped and tvrgeek's profile says he's into small British cars, so, maybe a car?


----------



## diverlloyd

Triumph had a model named stag.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

While Bandit was busy with his cabinet I refurbed my sink and cabinet. Backsplash is from a truck toolbox top. Used all of it, including the stiffener that was on the underside of the box. Made great front splash and toe kick panels.


----------



## CFrye

LOL, Butcher, that picture came up and I was trying to figure out how I went from LumberJocks to the Facebook RV interior decorating page!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all….lately been hard to tell what day it is….all feel the same.

Need lumber for the shop….


----------



## Gene01

> LOL, Butcher, that picture came up and I was trying to figure out how I went from LumberJocks to the Facebook RV interior decorating page!
> 
> - CFrye


You think thats wild, you should see his *shop* sink!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> What Candy said applies to everyone. One of our local nursing homes just had 92 patients and 25 staff members test positive. One person carried it in. Don't take chances. Candy and Bill are front lines and I support the front line. I am sure that they will say that they love their jobs also. We just don't need people making it harder for them. Nature is making it hard enough.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My work is telecom. We're considered essential as well. We're operating on a 50/50 dynamic. Half of our staff is telecommuting from their homes and the other half is in the office. Two week stints. These next two weeks starting today have me in the office. Traffic was surprising this morning, even though Missouri is in a "stay home" condition.

We were informed a few weeks ago, if we're stopped, to show our badge and if detained, call our supervisor as they have a direct line to our legal department. Odd times we live in.

On the other hand, progress on my house has begun again and my wife's studio is operational and awaiting a first coat of paint on the walls.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Dropped trees and cut them up over the weekend. Back at the salt mine today.

We're starting to get DPA (Defense Production Act) certificates from some of our customers that states we must prioritize their jobs. One customer makes molded plastic internal components for ventilators. We die cut the foam trays they ship in.

Daughter #3 vacuumed and wiped down the interior of the new truck for me this weekend. I was very happy to see her helping out (not an everyday event).

I'm practicing how to say "Supah-Dooty" with a wicked Maine accent :^p


----------



## Mike_in_STL

What is a Maine accent? Is it like a Canadian or Minnesota accent? Is it like the typical New England accent where the "R's" are like "ahs"? You know, our buddy Norm is actually pronounced "Nahm", like "it's all about the jigs Nahm."


----------



## diverlloyd

So you take the r off of super but add a r to the end of soda(sodar). I'm confused and I talk to a Bostonian everyday.


----------



## bandit571

Be like listening to Roger Cook on this Old House….

Where HaRvard sounds like Have-verd….

One year, spent 2 weeks as an interpreter between a group from Arkansas and New Hahmsheer….using Western Ohio Hill-billy as the go between…How many ways is there to just say "Fire"....?


----------



## bandit571

Lumber for the new Plane Til has been bought, along with a box of screws….first off, need to tear out all the old tils sitting there…clear things all the way down….then build things back up, from there…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I had that job in Grenada translating fast talking British Caribbean mix to slow Kentucky hillbilly. It was rough they talk fast there with a heavy accent and my coworker would say huh 30 or 40 times a sentence. He was okay with the Russian cook talking to him though which I thought was odd.


----------



## mudflap4869

Soldier from Mt Home Arkansas came running into the office yelling " FAR! FAR! FAR!" Top, being from New Hampshire, couldn't understand what he was yelling about. I damned near busted a gut laughing when the kid looked at the Top in exasperation and said " THE HOD DANG DIMSY DUMPSTER IS ON FAR! 
That wasn't the first time the kid had gotten exited and needed an interpreter to translate for him. That was in 1973 and I still get a laugh out of remembering it.


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesday…. ugh.


----------



## bandit571

Different Day, Same Old …...

Rainy, mid 50s outside…..


----------



## tvrgeek

1973 Triumph Stag. A little larger "touring" car. 3L V8, Automatic, AC, luggage space. Not widely known in NA as only 2500 of the 25,000 built came over here. Not like my MGB (for sale) where they made half a million of them.

They do have nice woodwork. Just a little. Cars need a bit of wood. I added just a little wood to the dash of my B too.



> Triumph had a model named stag.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning.

so I noticed some cracking going on in my garage drywall ceiling the other day. I stepped out of the garage, and noticed my roof line looks almost like a crescent moon, not a flat line across. Should I be calling someone about that?

@Bandit where will you put everything in the meantime??


----------



## bandit571

Ve Haft Vays….









Had to sleep on it a bit…but..









Bigs sitting on pine shelves….









Mediums sized have a shelf to sit on…and, though it might be a mistake to set these so close together..









How much trouble can they get into….?

Moose & Squirrel have delivered a Plan!









30" wide, by 37-1/2" tall….til is now empty..









And moved off to the side, for now…









Sooo, this is where the new Plane Til Cabinet will go….think I need to pull a permit?


----------



## diverlloyd

Does anyone have a use for one or more of these? https://www.amazon.com/Turbocharged-Generation-Industrial-Collector-Canister/dp/B07QM6DS75/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=dust+deputy&qid=1586308429&sr=8-16
Sorry for the offsite link I could get a good screen shot. The wifey bought a pallet of random stuff and I have I think 3 of them, if anyone wants one let me know please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the offer AJ, but I have the one I got from Stumpy and don't need another one.


----------



## CFrye

AJ, will it work with a shop vac?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it is like mine and meant to be used with a shopvac.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I started the dining table I'm making for the firehouse. I'm making it as a torsion box with walnut top and trim. I will apply decals to the top and then pour epoxy on. The legs will be aluminum. Walnut plywood is expensive.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes candy it is used with a shopvac.


----------



## bandit571

Beka! Batten down the hatches…there be a BAD storm a-coming…..we had a 1/2 hour long light show..one steady, continuous roll of thunder. Lost power for a brief period…..heading SE from here…[email protected]….supposed to include 60 mph winds, penny-sized hail….

Who'd we tick off over in Muncie, IN?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I just saw your question about the roof. If the middle of the roof is sagging, that means your walls are bowing out at the top. This is caused by either a problem with the bottom cord of your trusses or a lack thereof. I would definitely do something about it before the next heavy snow.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

DL, how much and where are you? I could modify my bucket separator to use one of those.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

MMMMMMMMMM SPAM!!!!! Flagged


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill guess that means at some point I'll need to take the drywall ceiling down to have a decent look. We haven't had a heavy snow for a few years so we'd be about due.

@Bandit - we got it - I slept in the basement with Lily as she was already hot. Everybody else slept through it upstairs.

alright - time to give my eyes a break and go upstairs for lunch.


----------



## bandit571

Got to sleep about 3 am….Uncle Charles hits the back of the left leg right below the knee…about the size of a baseball bump appears…..that I had to walk off about 7am…..finally was able to lay back down, and just now got back up…..still sore

Not enough rain last night for the Dungeon Creek to start up, again….might be able to get a wee bit of saw work done, down there…after Lunch, of course.

Bright and sunny out, this morning….back into the 60s, today…..Morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you can measure from side to side where the wall meets the ceiling. If the roof peak is sagging significantly, then then the distance from wall to wall will be greater in the middle of the building than at the corners.


----------



## bandit571

Until you can repair the bottom chord….your ratchet straps can be used to pull the walls back into plumb….then "sister" a 2x to the chord with bolts, once the walls are plumbed up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike I'm willing to take whatever you think is fair plus shipping. I'm in Indiana just north of Louisville ky.


----------



## bandit571

tails first? Meh…









Going back to Pins first, next 3 corners….can always hide this bad corner…









70s today…..won't see that again for a few days….


----------



## rockusaf

No pics but I spent the day in the shop, getting 2 adirondack chairs cut and sanded, assembly tomorrow then some well deserved time just sitting. I still get to work my normal 12+ hour days and switch to mids (6 PM to 6 AM) after next weekend.

Rock


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the tabletop built today. Now I need the decals that will go on it. Then I can pour epoxy.
I've been sitting on my Adirondack chairs a lot lately. Soon it will be too hot and muggy to sit out there.
My cousin texted me tonight. Now I have another table to build.


----------



## bandit571

have another line of Thunder-BOOMers rolling through tonight…

Radar had shown a Tornado watch box over by Marty" neck of the weeds…Anybody even hear from him in a few days?

Well…Light Show has started…along with the BOOMS….gonna be another LONG night…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Make that a warning, trees down in the area, 1 is thru the roof of 'lil Dan's shop. I'll take a better look in the morning…..


----------



## CFrye

Not a good way to add to the wood stash! Hope not too much damage!


----------



## bandit571

Storms have headed off to the south east of here….didn't lose power, this time, even.

Boss needs potting soil AND Grass seed….might be a shopping trip in the morning?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no Marty. That's not good. We ended up with a sprinkle of rain and could hear distant thunder to the south.


----------



## Gene01

Some good news. Our county hasn't had an increase in COVID-19 cases, or deaths, in three days. Its remained at 240 cases and 7 deaths. Light at the end of the tunnel? Sure hope so.


----------



## bandit571

Returned from shopping trip…seems what was labeled as 1×10s, and I have been USING as 1×10s,,,were 1×8s…no biggie. 1/4" x 4' x 4' Pine plywood for the back…one cut free, to 30", will trim the other to size.

Nice weather has disappear ed with the high winds….rain drops are a mix of clear, and white drops…Rain goes away, once you are back in the house…figures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Gene. Not that good here, but not increasing exponentially and that's good too. Flattening the curve.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Returned from shopping trip…seems what was labeled as 1×10s, and I have been USING as 1×10s,,,were 1×8s…no biggie. 1/4" x 4 x 4 Pine plywood for the back…one cut free, to 30", will trim the other to size.
> 
> Nice weather has disappear ed with the high winds….rain drops are a mix of clear, and white drops…Rain goes away, once you are back in the house…figures.
> 
> - bandit571


Did you go to Lowe's? Ours has been crazy busy, the last two times I went in the past 3 weeks they messed up both my checkouts. Kinda felt had about the first one as the cashier omitted two very visible 2×12x8' at a cost I ~$28 after tax. Finding that when I got home sort of made me want to call but definitely not drive back to square up the bill.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

BBY, as a share holder I forgive you. It's not your fault. Everybody is under a ton of stress on the front lines. It's an honest mistake and cashiers are constantly thinking "Is this the one that infects me?" Somethings are going to slip through the cracks.


----------



## rockusaf

Got the chairs assembled and spent a couple hours trying them out, I take quality control serious. I just made them from old deck boards since we had them laying around, nothing special.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Rock!

I am working OT as I'm having to rebuild three question slides…but the boss gave us flex time tomorrow afternoon…don't think I'm going to get to take it. :\ ah well. not really shop weather with it being cold and damp but I do need to get some work done on the desk slabs! I'd like to get them re-cut and thickness planed to the same size.

@Bill I'll give it a go at some point - my longest tape measure is only 25' so I'm not sure if it'll make it all the way across. it's worth a try.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you need to measure across perpendicular to the roof line.


----------



## BlasterStumps

rockusaf, Nice work on the chairs.

Wonder if you would share the dimensions of the deck in the picture?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Those look comfy!!! Nice deck too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Power wasn't off for too long, Checkers slept in the closet last night, been running a chainsaw most of the day…..


----------



## Gene01

That your house, Marty? Ouch!


----------



## rockusaf

> rockusaf, Nice work on the chairs.
> 
> Wonder if you would share the dimensions of the deck in the picture?
> 
> - BlasterStumps


The deck is 8'x10', I added it a few months back. It's great to open the doors and roll my bench out on it and work there when it's nice out. I can see the chairs are gonna get plenty of use, my wife has been trying them both to determine which he likes best to claim as hers.


----------



## rockusaf

Looks like you've got your work cut out for you there Marty, hope there is no water damage inside.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

About ready to make some shelves…









Got all four corners dovetailed, today…









this being #4 corner…spent most of the afternoon, sitting on a shop stool..dodging chips as they flew back at me..









bouncing off either me, or hitting the washer behind me. Made a bit of sawdust, too..









Cordless model saw…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some good damage there Marty. Need to get a bunch of guys together and get that fixed. Oh wait….well…..looks like you're on your own.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still just hiding in the shop. Have projects to do but no rush jobs so there is some lack of motivation.

Nice chairs Rock. Looks like a perfect place to sit and rest a spell.


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break, until the camera battery gets recharged….2 hours of shop time, so far…film @2300 hrs..


----------



## diverlloyd

I have ventured out into public today to find some shipping boxes. The only ones I could find that would work are 5.99 a piece, when did cardboard boxes become so over priced.


----------



## bandit571

made a mess…









Fun begins soon…when I go to glue all of this together….may need a nap first…and a Guinness afterwards…..


----------



## bandit571

I even had to ask…this IS Good Friday, isn't it…...

Pop run to Wall E World….was out of Mountain Dew in the house….and cheese, and Guinness…and chips….yes, I did wear a mask while in the store. Between the 2 sessions in the shop, and the shopping trip…I'm plumb worn out….need a nap.

Cold and very breezy outside….it might be April..but still feels like March.

Neighbor's tree is starting to bloom out….."leaves" look like Tulips…..yellow ones.

But..this is a FRIDAY, correct? Sometimes, I seem to miss a day…


----------



## bandit571

Battery is charged up….might be about time to head back down to the shop…..stay tuned….may need to get out that BIG hammer…just in case…


----------



## diverlloyd

Woodford and Ale8 one. It's not a bad mix.


----------



## bandit571

"Because you earned it.." 









Was a bit more "fun" than I thought..









As soon as I clamped the dovetailed corners down…the sides bowed in, had to pry them back up, to get the shelves in….then lay this mess down…for even more clamps…









2 of which needed visegrip "keepers"

I'm whopped….let it sit a day, then somehow add the back, and square it up…may need more than one Blonde…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ***
> 
> when did cardboard boxes become so over priced.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Have you tried finding toilet paper lately…...?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Discovered this video on YouTube tonight.

It's an amateur video of USN battleship USS New Jersey BB 62 sailing under the Astoria-Megler Bridge on the Columbia River leading to Portland, Oregon, Fathers Day weekend of 1992. Dad and I toured her that weekend, and while Dad wasn't happy about how the ship was maintained (and the state of the Navy in general….), he had a great time once aboard.

Note the Greenpeace protesters dangling from the bridge-made the 5 o'clock news that night!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..for some strange reason, I am feeling a wee bit sore….may have done a bit too much, yesterday…


----------



## Gene01

My Shelix head has developed a nick. Spent an hour trying to find it. Used an LED flashlight and ran my fingers and then, a fingernail across each cutter. All of them seem to be fine, both visually and tactually. The ridge it leaves is not so bad that normal sanding won't remove it, but it bugs me. I'm thinking of running a 12" wide piece to see if I can localize the culprit. 
Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is it close to where a an overlap might be that could have multiple rows very close to the sides edges causing the problem? A wide board with a marker for the back of the planer right where the offending ridge is as it comes out might help narrow down where to look.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Yeti. I'll try that.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I see that Amazon has 22" Promark drawer slides, 10 pr for something like $66. I need 20 pr all together for my cabinet project. Any one have experience with Promark?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My Shelix head has developed a nick. Spent an hour trying to find it. Used an LED flashlight and ran my fingers and then, a fingernail across each cutter. All of them seem to be fine, both visually and tactually. The ridge it leaves is not so bad that normal sanding won t remove it, but it bugs me. I m thinking of running a 12" wide piece to see if I can localize the culprit.
> Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

That is what I did to find mine. I marked the spot on top of the planner and found a piece of wood wedged under the cutter. I could not figure out how it forced up a piece of metal.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Winter came back to us. Was 69° and sunshine yesterday. Today is 24° and wet snow falling. Have an inch or so now on the ground. Seems like it is going to get into the 30's until Tuesday they say.

Blaster those slides look like the same ones I get at my local supply store. They work great for me. That is a good price on them also. I have used a lot of 20"ones and my router bit cabinet I used 8" ones. I have used the soft close version also but they do not always work as intended.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Thanks Festus. It's hard for me to try to make heads or tails out of some of the hardware on Amazon. I don't use things like slides all that often. I appreciate the info.


----------



## bandit571

Clamps came off this morning..lots of creaks, cracks, moans, and groan….and that was just from me…set it up where it is supposed to go









Cut and installed a back panel…and pulled the case into square..









Lots of glue and screws…added the pads for the feet, installed the case where it will go..and filled it up…..









Even found a "Centerpiece" for the top..









Seemed to be "fitting"....doors and drawers are next up….after a nap….


----------



## bandit571

He has risen!

And good morning to you all….


----------



## ssnvet

He has risen indeed!


----------



## miketo

No religion, boys.


----------



## bandit571

And a Happy Easter Sunday, to you too…


----------



## CFrye

Happy Easter y'all!!


----------



## Gene01

Hid my eggs last night. This morning, I found most of 'em.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, picking dried glue off of me fingers….one drawer is glued up, two more to go…


----------



## bandit571

One drawer IN the clamps…









and 2 more to work on…









Just puttering around in the shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm ready for bed, watching my brother put a lift kit on his jeep is zapped all my energy. Reading the instruction that he is using is even worse. He is working on the front end and the instructions say use the new supplied bolts and nuts. Need 10 and they supply 4 of the bolts. Read the contents list and yelp they only supply 4 of the 10 and he had to use the old ones. The instructions also give a list of tools needed minus a 33mm socket and a pitman arm puller. Would have been nice to know those were needed before he got to that part. So it's a stand still until he finds the tools. All the parts are nice though, all the metal has been deburred and a nice coat of paint on them.


----------



## ssnvet

Time to make the boxes (and the foam and the crates and the pallets, etc…..)

We've run over 20K universal laptop shippers for our largest customer who is filling orders for schools who are sending tablets and laptops to the kiddies for distance learning. These are labor intense packs and it's killing our production schedule. We're burning through a truck load of foam every other day.

New Designer/Drafter starts today. Bright young whipper snapper from UNH. He's replacing a guy who worked for me for 6 years and was the most productive member of our little team, who left for greener pastures a month ago.


----------



## CFrye

Hope the new guy exceeds your expectations, Matt!


----------



## controlfreak

> Hid my eggs last night. This morning, I found most of em.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I remember hunting for real hard boiled eggs as a kid. Much later our noses told us we missed one. After that it was required that the person hiding eggs kept count of how many were hidden vs how many were found.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….somebody turned on a wind machine?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Easter weekend productivity:
Realtor said deck stairs needs shoring up:








Ended up with a new stringer - all the runners have been replaced too








New anchored verticals for the railing that are through bolted to the stairs.








Reinstalled the railings








The wife even painted the finials


----------



## bandit571

Looks good from my house!

Handles and a sheet of plexiglass bought this morning at Lowes….one person in, when one person leaves, plexiglass sheilds at all the check-outs, signs on floor about where to stand.

Burger King Drive-thru for Lunch..for me and the Boss.

After Lunch has settle through….may work in the shop…nothing much else to do….is there

Right hand still hasn't healed up properly….but….no where to get it checked out, or fixed….wrap & splint for a weekned didn't do any good…..hand was I also landed on, during that face/nose plant on the new Kitchen floor…


----------



## bandit571

Weird…was getting that "Cloud Fare Error" bs….a bit ago….site was running very s l o w, then locked up. Then the error message came up…

Two hours in the shop, today…on a MONDAY?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Mike. Much safer I'd say.


----------



## Foghorn

Great job and assuming it now meets local code for handrails etc.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









One drawer done, awaiting stained…









Handle got modified a bit…









Drawer No. 2 is in the clamps…Drawer No. 3 will just have to wait a day…









Work area is kind of full, right now…so..time for another "Blonde" or 2?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No religion, boys.
> 
> - Mike


Why not?


> ?


??


> Hid my eggs last night. This morning, I found most of em.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Was your wife sitting on them. lol ducking and running in case she sees this.

I have been out in the shop in the last few weeks from 3 to 6 hours a day and boy does it feel nice. I feel awful in hurting when I get to the house but I am doing something anyway.

Had a old friend stop by a week ago and he gave me on of his elm slabs which was 2.75×25x36 so I cut it up into bowl or platter squares. Everyone will be tickled to use them. I am still in the process of gluing things up and should have a vase glue up done in a few days. I will post what I am doing in a few of them here.

I also finished all 3 of mamas projects and she is happy so I am to. Almost finished up with my youngest daughters 2 projects and started two of mine with 3 more to come in the near future week or two.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I should say I made a strawberry ice cream cone.



















I can say it is not edible tho. lol


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmmm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Arlin, even if you won't let me eat it.


----------



## miketo

> No religion, boys.
> 
> - Mike
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

Most privately-operated forums actively discourage the Big Three: Religion, Sex, Politics. It's common courtesy, if not actual policy, to avoid bringing up those topics. There are plenty of other sites with RSP forums available. I know of a hobby site with a subforum dedicated to only those topics; it's not a pleasant subforum.

I'd rather we all stay friendly and chat about our favorite hobby.


----------



## Gene01

I'm with you, Mike.


----------



## controlfreak

My hobby is better than yours. ;-)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

LOL, nuh uh!!!


----------



## bandit571

I just sit around, making some sawdust….

Trouble with woodworking? Too many out there that say only their way is the ONLY One True Path to follow….my Sensei is better than your Sensei sort of thing….

Saw work today…









Followed by chisel work..









Followed by assembly work..









And even snuck in some handplane stuff…









And..









Making curlies, today….


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!

Here's hoping I see my shop again soon… work is making it nie impossible


----------



## DonBroussard

Hope all my LJ peeps are well in these extraordinary time. Stay safe and be well. Oh, and live long and prosper.

I work from home managing a water association for the stars of Arkansas, Louisiana and Oklahoma. This is the busiest I've ever been with nothing going on. Strategizing, pivoting, identifying ways to provide member value during all this weirdness.


----------



## bandit571

I gotta learn that when I close the shop for the day….to stay the flock out of it….to include thinking, always dangerous. Was thinking ( there I go again..) about molding around the drawers..simple enough, right..









Just wrap around the drawer openings….but, I need some stock to use..









Well, by the time the molding was glued and screwed in place…I had also ripped and crosscut, and grooved 8 piece for the doors..









And a trip back upstairs to make sure the plexiglass would fit in the grooves….

Have to learn when to say…when.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STUMPY!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Happy Birthday James…..*


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy has a birthday? I thought he just grew on the side of a log :^p

Happy Birthday Sir Stumps-a-Lot….. the world (and definitely the internet) is a better place for your presence.

Re. forum etiquette…. me thinks Mike hasn't figured out that this is the non-conformist corner of LJs :^p

<<< insert memes from The Life of Brian here >>>

Re. the new hire…. I forgot how much I actually have to work when we hire someone new. A training we will go, a training we will go….... who's big idea was this any ways?


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday Stumpy.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Happy Bday Stumpiness

Bright and sunny outside, Brass Monkeys are complaining….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Birthday Stumpy!! Hope it is a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Decals are on the table this morning, but I'm waiting for warmer weather to pour epoxy. Cindy has become a pro with decals since she got the Cricket, so she was a big help to me.


----------



## bandit571

Killing time before a store opens…have to go and pay a bill.

Drawer #3 is done and fitted. Left Door has been started…mortises are done on it. Tenons figured out, and made. Need to figure the easiest way to cut the plexiglass panel to size….length and width…and pick up a few things at Blue BORG…

Windy, dreary old day outside….


----------



## DanKrager

*Bandit*, the only successful method I've tried to cut plexiglass is to score it heavily with a box cutter blade for the purpose. It looks like a string cutter but the cutting angles focus on the point with a near neutral hook angle, which is dragged across the plastic.. Now I guess you either buy a special tool for it or grind a suitable notch in a utility knife blade. I used to be able to buy the scoring blades already made for the utility knife. Couldn't find them recently.

DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've cut Plexi on the table saw, extra masking tape on the cut line and don't spare the feed speed. Stuff melts quick fast and in a hurry. Stinks too and throws ribbons back at ya.

Table looks great Bill. My wife is toying with the idea of a Cricut too.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Stumpy!
Table is looking good, Bill! Decals are great!
Easiest/best way to cut plexiglass? Order it cut to size before you buy it. I don't know. I know there's a difference between cast and poured acrylic. What's the difference between plexiglass and acrylic?


----------



## CFrye

Double post


----------



## bandit571

Picked up 2 piano hinges, a latch, a clip-on the rafter shop spotlight…and a "Plaskolite" plastic cutter. Just clamp a straightedge to the cutline…a few strokes with the cutter, then snap the parts apart…

Maybe Mr. Gumption will get me moving back to the shop?


----------



## bandit571

One door, ready for assembly/glue up…









Doors will meet in the middle with lap joints…









BTW…Drawer #3?









Is done.


----------



## diverlloyd

I cut plexi with a utility knife, just score it a couple of times. Put it in the edge of a table, then give it a snap.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy Birthday, Stumpy Birthday, Stumpy Stumpy Stumpy to you!


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit, What did you use to cut the dovetail joint for the shelf and the side wall to receive it? I have been following but can't seem to have seen that picture. I would normally assume a router but I don't recall you working with one.


----------



## bandit571

Homemade guide….works as a fence for the tablesaw, guides a circular saw, and guides a router…

Router will handle 1/4" and 1/2" shanked bits….has both a fixed and a plunge base. Router was bought when they first came out at Sears….$170 for the "kit".

Comes in handy, now and then…


----------



## bandit571

Well…should have saved the $6….that fancy cutter didn't do much good…5 scores, then snap? Right…it snapped alright….most in the wrong spots…had enough un-craked leftover, that the tablesaw made a good panel…door for the leftside is in the clamps….will take that tool BACK to Lowes, and buy a pre-cut panel, instead

Film at 2300hrs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is amazing. Anybody want to drool.
https://schneiderauctioneers.hibid.com/catalog/208787/online-estate-auction/?cpage=13


----------



## bandit571

Bookmarked..even bid on one lot…









This thing, however, is heading back to Lowes, tomorrow…









Yep, it did indeed "snap"...just NOT on the score line…
Latch?









Black handles…might as well match them. 









lefthand door is glued up, with the good plexiglass panel in place….need to get a panel for the other door…
Shop light installed..









Even found a bulb….turned a dark work area ( door on the tool cabinet blocks out the main shop light)









Into a well lit work area…









Just another "Shop Improvement Project"


----------



## mojapitt

For those who still don't think that this is serious. This is the Nursing Home a few miles from me.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/us/virginia-coronavirus-canterbury-rehabilitation-healthcare-center.amp.html


----------



## bigblockyeti

That is pretty scary, it sounds like they immediately needed single rooms only, better supply chain management and more staff, properly trained for the patients existing conditions and how to stop virus spreading in such an environment. Given that area I'm guessing the rent wasn't cheap either.


----------



## mojapitt

Rent there is $6000/month.

I have an elderly neighbor who has stayed there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nursing homes scare me. We have 2 of them in our response area.


----------



## bandit571

Wake up! The Sun's wasting!

Morning to ya….bright and sunny outside, 31 degrees in the middle of April? Chance of snow flurries, tonight…?


----------



## CFrye

Heartbreaking, Monte. I spoke yesterday with the administrator at the nursing home where Mom lives. She said they are the only NH in Grove, OK that has no cases. As of yesterday all the residents have been swabbed. Results are pending. They are working on getting all the staff swabbed. 
Bill, they scare me too!
Yeti, nursing homes are infamous for their staff turnover. It's extremely difficult to get and keep good help.


----------



## CFrye

Lots to drool over at that auction, Bill!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Anyone else get spam delivered right to your private messages today or am I the only one with access to all those plans?


----------



## bandit571

Left hand door has been squared up, hinges and handle installed….no binding when it swings….

Right hand door…..all mortises have been chopped, awaiting plexiglass panel, glue clamps and cauls…

Rebates where the doors meet, have run a skewed rebate plane around, now have nice clean square corners…

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dadgumit Bill!!! I've earmarked several things on that auction now.

Nursing homes are the perfect storm for disaster. Whether it's fire, tornadoes, flood, or contagion. High populations of people who are clearly immune-compromised, as well as mobility compromised, and combined with staffing that is typically under equipped and short on man power is a recipe for a disaster.

The virus is just bringing the obvious to light that the general public has been too ignorant to acknowledge.

I agree that it's serious, but it's more serious in close quarter populations. Look at the aircraft carrier situation. Those sailors are in prime physical conditions too.


----------



## ssnvet

After my dad passed, my mom moved from AZ to an independent living facility in CA so she could be close to my sister. Fortunately, the complex has a small number of residents occupying a remote facility that used to be a mansion on and orange grove.

They locked down tight as a drum very early in the process…. no visitors, no day trips…. zero! The director moved on campus with her husband so they could ride out the storm with the residents, so the only people coming and going are the cook, kitchen assistant and a housekeeper… who are long term employees and trusted to keep themselves isolated. Even so, they have the residents (who all have individual rooms) wearing masks and keeping distance in the common areas.

This facility is run by the Hospitalers which is an order within the Catholic church and after visiting in February, I can say that it makes a huge difference when taking care of people is your life's calling, as opposed to your job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, we could split one of those lots depending on what you want. I bid on some planes, some draw knives, etc.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I haven't spent a whole lot of time on the tools but the brass, powder and dies have my eyes as well as some of the clothing. I need to go through the tools and see if any of those peak my interest. I'll PM you if something does.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Yes. Some spammer bestowed upon me the title of "Dear Woodworker". Funny, they might not call me that if they could see the quality of my work. : )
Too bad that spammer can't scrounge up the slightest spark of human decency.



> Good Morning All,
> 
> Anyone else get spam delivered right to your private messages today or am I the only one with access to all those plans?
> 
> - Festus56


----------



## bandit571

"It don't mean a thing, if it ain't got that swing.." 









Then shut the door…


















And sit back and watch glue dry, again…

Lunch today: London Broil Roast Beef, Mozzarella cheese slices, NY style Rye bread. Washed down with a Guinness Blonde…..not allowed green, leafy stuff….


----------



## DanKrager

That cabinet is looking superb, *Bandit*.

I'm sorry the plastic broke unexpectedly on you. I failed to mention that the score has to be quite deep on 1/8" stuff, perhaps half way. But that's water under the bridge now. It looks like you've got it under control.

Thanks for sharing.

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, nursing homes are infamous for their staff turnover. It's extremely difficult to get and keep good help.
> 
> - CFrye


I've had several older family members from my side and my wife's side in nursing homes, the one constant is someone or some investment group making obscene money while paying STNAs between $9 and $15 per hour that are doing 95% of the work. Talent retention in the nursing home industry is no different than any other, pay people bottom of the barrel wages and you will have bottom of the barrel talent.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gene01

After weeks of steadily rising covid cases and fatalities, our county seems to have peaked. No new reported cases or deaths yesterday. Maybe a ray of hope.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….we be socked in here, weather-wise….yuck.

NG unit I was in….used to go to Camp Perry, OH every spring, for Weapons Qualifications….seems the weather was always cold and misty, just like today…worse part, there wasn't any HEAT in the new barracks back then. Laying down on a berm, trying NOT to slide backwards….into the ankle deep puddle behind the berm….

Good day to just hide out in the shop…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## rhybeka

Got a few hours off for good behavior today… think it's time for a nap. That is one awesome looking auction!!! Shipping would kill it tho :/


----------



## bandit571

Was bidding on an item at that auction….was soon out bid,,and just walked away….

I' m pooped…stain is on the plane til….lots of fitting going on, road trip for supplies…had to move the bench out of the way….to hang door #2…

Having a Guinness Blonde, right now..because I earned it….film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Sitting there, with the doors opened…airing it out a bit..









Magnetic Catch to keep one drawer closed…the other has a latch..









Should be about ready to post as a Project? Has the required amount of boards?









Maybe?


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Bright and sunny outside the window, might even get up into the 50s!

Have a stack of cut-offs from the last project….might take a few days to come up with a use for them….


----------



## Gene01

Very nice, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone up for a shop tour…photo style?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Anyone up for a shop tour…photo style?
> 
> - bandit571


How about a YouTube video with narration?


----------



## bandit571

Not equipped for it….now, IF someone were to show up with the stuff to do such a tour….


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up the bandsaw…had.."issues" 









It will need a new lower thrush bearing…this one is shot…









Found a usable mitre gauge for the band saw…had to clean the throat plate, to get it to sit flush with the top of the table. A few drops of 3in1 oil on a rag, to seal the table's iron top….and the mitre slot.

Shop is about ready…









"Open for Business" ? Close things up when done…









Need to re-do one more til…









Need a better way to house….21 saws….and a place to hang the mitre saws not in use…5. Some are a bit long, BTW.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have been outbid on most of my items for now. I will revisit before the end to see what I want to bid up. There are a few things that intend to win.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! having a beer and playing in sketch up. mentally working on my slab desk top. got it straight lined, but of course it's not meeting up well at all… I seriously needed this desktop done yesterday sooo…. I really actually like there being a gap in the middle- but I don't want to do epoxy/river table style anything (just not my thing). I was considering just leaving them as separate slabs and 'joining' them with elongated bow ties. Mulling this over.

@Bill I could so spend a small fortune there!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

So…whut's fer Lunch?


----------



## controlfreak

I haven't had breakfast yet but I went and ran four miles and chased it with a bloody mary and a side car IPA. I lost two pounds yesterday so I am on a roll.


----------



## rhybeka

Was up 3 times with Lily so I just got up and had French toast bake. Yum!


----------



## controlfreak

Eggs bacon and sausage getting ready to hit the pan for brunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It turns out that the auction is the estate of a firefighter who took his own life last year. I didn't know him, but I have friends who did.


----------



## CFrye

So sad, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Sunny and warm outside, finally got the Boss out of the house, first time in a month. Road Trip! Late Lunch was via the drive-thru, then park in their parking lot to eat. Nearest Menard's was one county to the west of here….sitting beside a Lowes….both places were packed….yes, we wore a mask…not many others did, in either stores.

Pair of Pine 1×10 x6' planks need to be taken to the shop…..have some case work to do.

Beautiful day outside!


----------



## mudflap4869

Cold cereal for breakfast. Followed by a few hours in the shop with my lovely bride. Lunch was Red onion, beefsteak mater, oven roasted turkey and mayo on whole wheat. 
I have had the privilege of my soulmates company ever since last Sunday, and will enjoy it until Saturday. The hospital has cut her back to one day a week due to low census. That gives us time to work on several projects. That is when "But First" things don't take presidents. "Squirrels" have a tendency to attract her attention. OK, lunch is over so it is back to the pleasure of the shop. Mid 70s and sunshine so there is insensitive to get out and go.


----------



## DonBroussard

> so I am on a roll.
> 
> - controlfreak


Good on you, CF! Before the Great Isolation began, I exercised at least 30 minutes a day for over 600 consecutive days. Out of an abundance of caution and exercise of good judgement, I took a week off when I felt a bit ill myself. I'm back to 30 minutes per day again, but it also seems like the only "rolls" I'm on now are the fresh hot rolls my wife has been baking.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A few projects getting done in the shop. Now I have a request for a veterans flag case. I have never made one and can't seem to find any good ideas online. Can anyone tell me what the inside measurements need to be?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone. What day is it?
Seems strange that during a pandemic, nurses are being furloughed doesn't it? One of my guys' wife is a nurse practitioner. Last week he was talking about the fact of her having to act as a doctor if/when things get bad in Stl. This week she's been furloughed because no one is coming in to see doctors.

I'm going to start building a drying shed for lumber today. Supplies will be delivered later today.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday…. Back at the salt mine.

Dropped a big Oak yesterday and diced it up for firewood. I have one more big boy Oak to bring down that makes me a bit nervous and then a medium sized Pine that should be an easy drop.

Then I can bring in the excavation contractor to dig the stumps and stepped foundation for the frost wall. I'll need to take a couple days vacation so I can direct and get the stumps out of the way. Not sure if I should bury them or pile them up and after they've dried out for a couple years, burn them.


----------



## controlfreak

> so I am on a roll.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> seems like the only "rolls" I'm on now are the fresh hot rolls my wife has been baking.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I haven't had bread of any kind in 21 months now but I sure do think about it at times. Fresh bake makes it that much tougher.


----------



## CFrye

What day is it? It's Mudflap's Birthday!!
Hippo Birdies two ewes, Mudflap!
Mark, here is a link to an Instructable on the subject with measurements.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Evening All,
> 
> A few projects getting done in the shop. Now I have a request for a veterans flag case. I have never made one and can't seem to find any good ideas online. Can anyone tell me what the inside measurements need to be?
> 
> - Festus56


I built them at 21.5 across the bottom and 10.75 up to the apex. That made the sides 17. 5. IIRC!!! MEASURE after you cut the bottom piece.The width was 4" , giving room for the glass and the 1/4" ply for the back.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? i thought he was simply hatched by a Buzzard….

Morning to ya. Making plans for a new saw til….biggest question is which way to set the handles….up or down….

Monday….about says it all…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Birthday Jim!!

Thanks for the info. Did find some ideas and with everyone elses I have a lot of choices of designs now.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Jim! Make it a great one!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Mudflap. Hope Candy makes you something tasty.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Jim!


----------



## mudflap4869

Thanks all for the good wishes.
Peanut butter cookies with # 72 in candles. I am just glad she didn't put that many real candles on it. I really don't have that much lung power. 
Working in the shop with the one you love the most in the world is the best present I could ever ask for. BUT, that bread machine is something I have wanted for several years. Now by gollies that ADKINS feller can stick his diet in his ….ear.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Gene01

I'm late to the party. Hope it was stupendous. Now, put that bread machine to work.


----------



## CFrye

I'm still waiting, Gene. He's too busy out in the shop making his router table for his router lift. In the mean time I've been working on this…








Thanks, AJ!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho nubbers….

and a belated happy Birthday to Mudflap. Don't eat all those cookies in one seating now :^p


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmmm peanut butter cookies!!  Sounds like good fun was had, Jim!

I need to go looking for some bow-tie designs. I liked the one of it looking like a kite tail - not sure I'm that good at inlays though. might be worth a shot! Found a place on FB Marketplace that sells baltic birch ply for $40 a sheet for 3/4" so I'm going to haul 2 hoursish round trip for decent ply. should at least keep me a shop project or two.


----------



## bandit571

There is a video out by I********************ani Furniture…..where he builds a trestle table using two live edge slams….and a bunch of walnut bow ties….might be worth a looksee….

Morning to ya…yep, I slept in again….


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday.


----------



## Foghorn

While everyone is procrastinating, make this super simple strawberry cake. To die for! https://www.onceuponachef.com/recipes/summer-strawberry-cake.html


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, seems Mr. Gumption AND Mr. Motivation have taken the day off….

Took the Boss out to Wal E World today….mainly to buy a new seat for the toilet….and…

Best that they had….so…how can someone say they don't like it….when they didn't even help pick one out?

Sitting here, having a block of cheese, and a Dewski….starting to make Randy look motivated….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Turkey season opened up yesterday. I was away all weekend. No woodworking projects this weekend and no turkey in my pot either. I'll head back out in two Friday's time for another crack at it.

Happy birthday to MudFlap
Workshop looks great Bandit.

Bill I haven't bid on anything but the numbers are going up fast. Let me know what you're interested in and maybe I am too.

Everyone else stay healthy!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Last week, I worked on the base cabinets for my shop. I now have the drawer slides but until I can get more materials, i.e. countertop, face frame and drawer fronts, I am stopped on that project. Since this picture, I have removed the plank flooring from under the cabinets.










Today I spent time on a guide shoe for my circular saw. Still need to tweek it some and get a new blade. Not sure why I am spending time on it though because lately I have been looking at a cheap track saw.


----------



## CFrye

Part of today's shop time consisted of setting up the cyclone dust collector. Made an adapter out of scrap pine for the top. 









I was going to use hot melt glue for the side port but 1) I couldn't find the glue gun and 2) I was impatient to try it so I used tape ;-P Also, Dan reminded me of an old plan to DIY a 'scrollnado' attachment for the scrollsaw (thanks, Dan). Jim helped to design a holder for the crevice tool at the blade. The shopvac hose can be attached as needed. I'll post a pic tomorrow. Both projects work! Yay! Oh, I found the glue gun.

Jim had blood drawn this morning. This got delivered to one of the lab girls that provided the raw material.









I'll try to get it posted as a project tomorrow. Yes, it's walnut.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Boss wants a trip to Lowes, today….means I get to load, (and un-load) 20 landscape blocks…to do the patio a little bigger….there goes any shop time.

Breakfast was pills, today…2nd Breakfast was a McD's Hashbrown…..Uncle Charles hit the left hand, mainly around the thumb….couldn't un-make a clenched fist….made it hard to hold the hashbrown..


----------



## Gene01

Nice little vase, Candy.


----------



## ssnvet

That's pretty vase Candy.

My 70+ year old part time machinist hasn't been to work since the Corona virus hit (5 weeks?). Even though his work environment is VERY isolated (he works alone), his wife is a retired nurse and I think she put her medical foot where the sun don't shine and made him stay home. I suspect between unemployment and Federal bennies he's one of the many who are making more by staying at home, so I don't think I'll see him again for some time.

This has not been a problem as I haven't had a lot of work for him and most of our projects are on hold until I'm back up to a full head count. But yesterday our patented products department broke a cutter in one of their automated machines…. which means you know who gets to play machinist today. It's a simple part, but it has to be heat treated and finish ground to final dimension, so it is going to be a challenge.



















Wish me luck.


----------



## DanKrager

> Jim had blood drawn this morning. This got delivered to one of the lab girls that provided the raw material.


LOL *Candy*. I had to read that at least three times before I caught the drift. My first thought was "Don't you have to supply your own blood for a blood test?"

Yes, that is a nice vase.

DanK


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Anyone else get spam delivered right to your private messages today or am I the only one with access to all those plans?
> 
> - Festus56


I had the PM sent to me but by the time I got to it the message was deleted. Great to see it done to Cricket.


> - CFrye


Jim

Is that a Peanut Butter Cookie? Happy Birthday buddy.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Lessons learned on my attempt to make a shoe for the Ryobi circular saw. First is that the blade is not too good and it will not cut vertical even though all efforts to set the saw at a true 90 were taken. I just barely hit a nail with it when cutting some redwood a while back so it has one side of the carbide teeth buggered a bit. Second thing I discovered is that the guide I have that I showed in the picture above, is either not straight or it bows when tightened down. The proof of that is after a cut has been made, you can sight down the cut and see the resulting bow in the edge. Sooo, I'm thinking at best it can be used for rough cutting only. Oh well. More reasons to keep looking at a track saw : )


----------



## CFrye

Dan, sorry for the confusion. 
Thanks for the compliments. The project is posted. Haven't been out to the shop today for more dust collector pics. 
Here is a cup holder Jim made for my shop chair the other day. 

















Well, now you know Blaster! Hope you find your track saw soon and heavily discounted!


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…trip to Bellefontaine Lowes….line out side the door was at 10 people…went to MickeyD's drive thru for a lunch, back ti Lowes…12 now outside the door….Left for the one over in Sidney, OH….NO LINES outside…3 salespeople to help load the 20 landscape 12" x 12" pavers….Boss also bought a bunch of plants…and I got three STRAIGHT 1×4 x 6' boards…..

A bit of shop time just now ( film at 11pm) to cut some of the bigger boards down to size, and get rid of most of the bad spots…right now, I am pooped….try again tomorrow, eh…


----------



## bandit571

2 sides cut for length..









33" roughly. these will be the sides of the case….a top and bottom have also been sawn..









And clamped so they will stay flat…5 notches were milled..









Have both a top and bottom hanger…been cutting these on the tablesaw….









Saws will be hanging from their handles…hangers will sit in stopped dados into the sides of the case.

May try to start on the through dovetails at the case's corners…maybe tomorrow? I do have the toys laid out for them…









Will see how things go, tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Bad as mice…turn my back, and more of these show up…









At least this one brought it's own box to sit in…just visiting it's twin?









This one showed up, too….and brought along a friend..









Ever since that plane til was completed, they've been sneaking in here…


----------



## bandit571

Heading off to the land of YouTube…..whether it is to a block party by a few Hair Bands….or watching the world go by from the cab of a Locomotive….just have to decide which country I want to ride through. Kind of like the Cab-rides, as that is about the only way I'll ever get to travel through some of the places…..


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I should start up a blog about that saw til project…..


----------



## ssnvet

More fun time in the machine shop today….

I haven't screwed up yet… but I'm going very slooooooooooow


----------



## rhybeka

I would love to follow a blog on that! I need to get mine re-started. it's really simple though - pretty sure I'm just going to cut the support strip for the back and be done with it.  cause I've got bigger fish to fry right now.

new band saw is officially in the shop! dad helped me get it moved in yesterday. He did not feel confident trying to lift it up on the stand with just the two of us (both of us have issues with our hands not working well) since we really shouldn't/couldn't be close together. I told him it was fine where it was and we could tackle it another day with others or I would work something out to get it up there. I wasn't going to worry about it.

Then I went and got four 5×5 pieces of baltic birch ply for the TS extension cabinet. at this rate the SO probably thinks she's never getting her parking spot back!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.

Beka: You COULD rent an "Engine Hoist". They can lift up to a ton or so, and they can roll across the floor to where you need the part to go…..most use a jack-like lever to lift things up with….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Beka, how much does that machine weigh? I think you said around 300 lbs. earlier on.

You COULD also rent a material lift:
United Rentals

Harbor Freight has a couple of hydraulic lift tables too if you want to keep something on hand. These work great for lifting lawn mowers and other equipment too:
https://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/hand-trucks-carts-dollies/500-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-61405.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/hand-trucks-carts-dollies/1000-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-60438.html


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - manual says 272 lbs. I have enough wood in the shop to "seesaw/raise" it up in layers until it reaches the right height and can slide back onto the stand and be bolted down. just have to make sure there's a few folks around to make sure nothing goes horribly wrong. If I get antsy I'll look at renting equipment but I can't honestly justify the cost.

I'd love one of the hydraulic tables to turn into a workbench but pretty sure I've shot my wad on plywood. bigger issue is the crank for the blade tensioning system is on the right hand side and will hang right in front of the spot I'm currently storing all of my table saw accessories. Seems it's good timing to work on the TS storage cabinet! better find a good set or two of leveling feet.


----------



## bandit571

had a TIA come through today….FUN, not. Good thing I was sitting down…

May hold off on the shoptime, today…..taking a shower was bad enough….have to hold on to something, otherwise I am falling down in the shower. Think I'll just sit for today….and watch the world spin by.


----------



## DIYaholic

My extended snowbird visitation is coming to an end….
Friday (4/24/22) will be my final day working at The HD in Tucson….
I will spend the weekend packing up my belongings….
Hoping to hit the road on Monday (4/27/22)....
39 h (2,572.6 mi) of travel lay before me….
That should get me back to Vermont on Friday (5/01/22)....

I am to report to work at The HD in Vermont on Monday (5/04/22)....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where will you park in Vermont?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Where will you park in Vermont?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


On the same piece of property that I lived on….
My shipping/storage container is there….
I and my truck will be there also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I forgot about the container.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe set up for a stint on Tiny Houses?


----------



## CFrye

Jim's router table in progress…









Scrollsaw and dust collector…


----------



## theoldfart

Where did you get that sign Candy?


----------



## Festus56

Both set ups are nice Candy. You guys will love that router table and lift.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Head's feeling better, extra BP pill was needed, last night.

Van is getting it's brakes done this morning. Will wait until after Lunch, to see how any shop time will go.

This IS a FRIDAY…right? Hard to keep track…days all seem to blend together…FOGGY outside.

Supposed to get up into the 60s, today…..maybe.


----------



## Gene01

Sunny and, a high of 77° today. 
After 3 days of no new COVID cases in our county, yesterday 18 more were reported. probably due to more aggressive testing lately. No new deaths for a couple weeks, though. Our governor, when he initiated the lockdown in March, gave 4/30 as the cut off date. Dunno if that's still in effect. Hope so. I sure need a haircut!


----------



## CFrye

LOL Kevin! I had thought the signs (there are more) came from a previous Nubber Reunion. Now I recall I got them from my sister. They were part of birthday party decorations she used for another relative.

The nursing home staff and residents where Mom lives all tested negative for the Rona.  Another facility (one mile away) has been hit hard: 48 residents and 28 staff have tested positive (9 deaths). :-(


----------



## bandit571

Sun is trying to wake up…was a nasty 42 degrees outside. 
Van will be ready to pick up about..noonish…..may just walk the 4 blocks to pick it up…

Measured the plywood scrap I WAS going to use for the back of the saw til…..about 2" too narrow…so it now becomes the panel for the door, I can get a 2' x4' sheet at Lowes, when I pick the van up. I hope. Would have to wait on the plywood, to set the rebate for thickness, anyway.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, good news on your moms place.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jim

Really nice work on the Router table.

I have been wanting to make one for the last few years just do not know how. Can you send me an email with the drawing or whatever you used to make it??


----------



## bandit571

Ok, took the van in for the FRONT brake pads to be replaced….got a call from the Mechanic..said the pads I supplied were the wrong ones..HUH? Got to the Garage, he was working on the REAR brakes….which is quite a bit smaller pads….should have seen his face, when I said I needed the FRONT ones done, NOT the back ones. Sp, he had to put everything back on the rear, and THEN work on the front brakes….

Hope MY shop time goes a bit better…..if not, I can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

199 posts after this one…I can claim the 11K prize?
Plywood and a new bandsaw blade has been bought….took longer to get through the checkout, than it did to pick out the two items…

Might see about opening the shop at 1400 hrs, today…..and see how things go…Dovetails, Rebates, or Dados, that be the question….


----------



## firefighterontheside

In my county, every time there's been a large new daily total, it came from a nursing home. Usually we are around 6 per day.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho and Happy Friday!

We cooked my little part today. I had my new guy research heat treating tool steel and we're pretty sure we know what we were previously doing wrong. But the boss is getting us a new toy so we can really geek out with this….










It's a Rockwell hardness tester. Now we can measure the hardness of our parts on the Rockwell 'C' scale. We're shooting for 60.

Weather looks good for tomorrow. I've still got 3 trees to drop. One is a big Oak that has me a little nervous, so I'll definitely be using my insurance policy (100 ft. long, 1,400 lb. rated cable).

I cut the town a check for the building permit, so it's now official…. Here's the layout….










The plan is to connect it to the house with a screen porch in a couple of years.

I took the new-to-me F250 in to get the front end evaluated…. and as I suspected (and budgeted into my buy price) it needs new ball joints. I'll have the guy do the U-joints while he's at it…. but I'm hoping that the wheel bearings are good and can be removed without damaging them, as they are ~$400. Road salt is the bane of trucks up here…. but the body and frame are very solid.


----------



## controlfreak

> The plan is to connect it to the house with a screen porch in a couple of years.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Something you may want to check on. In my city they have a setback on outbuildings and sheds from the house in case of fire. The planed porch my complicate that if your area has the same. Just a thought.


----------



## ssnvet

> The plan is to connect it to the house with a screen porch in a couple of years.
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Something you may want to check on. In my city they have a setback on outbuildings and sheds from the house in case of fire. The planed porch my complicate that if your area has the same. Just a thought.
> 
> - controlfreak


I'm good to go… the set back from the lot line is 10' for an out building (which includes a detached garage) and 15' for an attached garage. I have 50'+

My insurance rates will go up as soon as I attach it… but as they say…. "Happy wife, happy life"

My wife has slipped and fallen on the ice several times…. and we're fast approaching the age where she'll be vulnerable to hip fracture… which would seriously degrade her mobility and quality of life. So house to car without a raindrop on our heads is the goal….


----------



## bandit571

!400 hrs to 1630 hrs…that's about enough for a day. Film at 2300hrs… I'm pooped…and a sweaty mess…


----------



## bandit571

Must have been tired….feel asleep in my computer chair for almost an hour….


----------



## DS

> My extended snowbird visitation is coming to an end….
> Friday (4/24/22) will be my final day working at The HD in Tucson….
> I will spend the weekend packing up my belongings….
> Hoping to hit the road on Monday (4/27/22)....
> 39 h (2,572.6 mi) of travel lay before me….
> That should get me back to Vermont on Friday (5/01/22)....
> 
> I am to report to work at The HD in Vermont on Monday (5/04/22)....
> 
> - DIYaholic


It's supposed to break 102 degrees Fahrenheit this Sunday in Phoenix.
It's like queuing all the birds to fly south for the winter and north for the summer. 
No one really understands how they all know when it's time to go, but we really all know.

I hope you enjoyed your stay in wonderful Arizona. 
Did you manage to explore any of the hundreds of caves all around Tucson? 
If not, then you missed out. There are some beauties down there.

(And who would've thought about working at HD as a vacation? Just sayin')


----------



## DIYaholic

I did not explore the Tucson surroundings….
That will happen next winter….
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## Gene01

DS, does it help to think of it in Celsius. That's only 38.9°. 
It'll only be 30.6° C. up her In Snowflake.


----------



## bandit571

Had a problem….needed to run a rebate..









Had the plane all set up….but..









Rebate HAD to go through that knot…..just had to…so..









helps when the plane is sharp….
Other problem was getting the rebates to match up so they are hidden…









Nothing to it….
Got 3 rebates ran, and one corner dovetailed….might be enough for one day…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did the ball joints and bearing hub assemblies myself on my 02. The ball joints are cheap, but the labor to get to them is not. I'd have to recommend changing the bearing hub assembly anyway. Also, the seals for 4wd will be ruined by pulling the assembly.


----------



## DS

> DS, does it help to think of it in Celsius. That s only 38.9°.
> It ll only be 30.6° C. up her In Snowflake.
> 
> - Gene Howe


The weather service doesn't even call it "hot" until it breaks 110F and that's 43C
The swimming pool thinks it is still cold out. I'll probably heat it once and let Mother Nature keep it warmed up for the rest of the summer. 
By next month I'll probably be running the aerator at night just to keep the water below 92F


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the updated knowledge and new tool at work, Matt. Will the new building/shop/garage be timber framed or log built?
Nicely done, Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

Been working on enlarging a plan for some bedside tables with curvy legs. The plans have a template on graph paper with a non standard grid size. One cell equals a 1" square. My template material is 1/8" tempered headboard. 
For a guy who is spatially challenged, this has been a trial. But, after two frustrating days, i might have it licked. I MIGHT get it cut out today. Wish me luck.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Randy.


----------



## bandit571

1 hour in the shop, so far…..then Reuben & Fries for Lunch stopped that.

Will resume after Lunch….(BURP>>)


----------



## miketo

Mmm. The Reuben is my litmus test sandwich. If a place can't make a good Reuben, I won't eat there again. It's also a splurge sandwich; I don't eat them often but when I do there's nothing better. Excuse me, I have to go change my drool cup….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have corned beef cooking on the stove right now. I'm sure we will eat it all tonight and there won't be any left for a reuben.


----------



## bandit571

Shop was closed at 1600 hrs, today….I'm whupped….2 more corners got done..









Had to fix a split on one…last rebate was milled…against the grain, of course..









Nothing ever easy…laid out for the dado to place the saw holders in…









As luck would have it…there is a HUGE knot right beside where I will be digging….FUN. not….
Reuben was great…fries weren't….wasn't any beer to wash it down….drat.


----------



## bandit571

B EE RR UN has been accomplished 
Roast beef, Provolone, Pepper jack..and a loaf of NYC Rye bread….and a 6 of Guinness Draught Stout…

Should be go to go..for awhile..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody's been listening to Todd Snider on Bob and Tom. Beer Run! I had a Guinness with my corned beef too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Weather outside ….sucks. Windy, rainy, cold, overcast day…good day to hide out in the shop…and earn a cold one, again…..

So…what's fer Lunch? Reuben two days in a row ain't happening….maybe Roast Beef, hot pepperjack, and a NYC Rye bread…..Or, maybe Swiss Cheese…? Stay tuned….


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy - How the rehab on your hand going? Any progress to report? Can you give "the finger" yet?


----------



## CFrye

Don, you need to invest in some bubble wrap for your wife!


----------



## bandit571

Went to the ER at noon…seems the right elbow is a bit sore…..whatever those tan coloured spiders are called, seems I have been bit by one….may have to "Bomb" the basement….hmm…sounds like a good Monday Project…

Waiting on Wall E World to open the pill department…..have a script to pick up..


----------



## diverlloyd

Brown recluse?


----------



## diverlloyd

The amazon fairy has made a delivery here today. A couple magnets,rope and grappling hook for magnet fishing. A new pin pointer, finds belt pack, entrenching tool and a digging knife for metal detecting. We are ready for some outdoor family fun. I also have all my fishing stuff ready to go also just need to buy my permit.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Worked on the deck outside the workshop some today. Making progress on it since I can't finish my cabinets inside the shop until I can get some material to work with. I just had to run the saw out on the deck to get a better feel for the work area it will provide. It's 10' x 11'6". I'm getting excited to work on things out there. Still a little to do on the deck yet.


----------



## BlasterStumps

You sound like a man after my own heart. What detector do you swing? I have a Gold bug II, couple AT Pros and a Minelab 800. I hate this not being able to go swing the stick. Might be able to soon though. My gold fever has reached the boiling point : )



> The amazon fairy has made a delivery here today. A couple magnets,rope and grappling hook for magnet fishing. A new pin pointer, finds belt pack, entrenching tool and a digging knife for metal detecting. We are ready for some outdoor family fun. I also have all my fishing stuff ready to go also just need to buy my permit.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## bandit571

I guess that spider is called a Hobo Spider….had one drop from the overhead joists, yesterday…and tried to take over the board I was working on….end of that spider. Bug Bomb is going off in the shop, right now….since I am done for the day….counting helping out with Craigs project….3.5 hours in the shop…Beginning to hear that Harp a-calling me..


----------



## bandit571

Today's activities brought to you by..









Last corner has been dovetailed…and a big dry fit done..









1×10s, 4 corners through dovetailed. had to repair two spots ( so far..)









Broke the corner off, glued it back in place…Huge knot had a crack through it….









Used a bit of crack-filler.

had to assist with Craigs project….cutting 80-20 bar to the lengths he wanted…little "silver" chips everywhere….
3.5 hours in the shop….need nap…


----------



## diverlloyd

I have a couple garrets, a ace 250 and a gtax-400. We bought them on our honeymoon. We also have done gem mining and gold panning. I have been reading up on Indiana gold and gems so we may do a weekend playing around in brown county. Got to do it before the ticks get heavy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That auction ended today. I only ended up with one item, several boxes of sanding disks and belts. I really wanted a lot that included some kind of incra fence, but I let it go when it got to 150. I have to schedule a pick up time, as covid has changed their normal procedure.


----------



## BlasterStumps

In this area of western Colorado, the ticks are bad in the spring and until the temperatures get in the 80s and higher. Especially around water. 
I hope you get to do all the things you are planning. Sounds like a lot of fun. Good luck.



> I have a couple garrets, a ace 250 and a gtax-400. We bought them on our honeymoon. We also have done gem mining and gold panning. I have been reading up on Indiana gold and gems so we may do a weekend playing around in brown county. Got to do it before the ticks get heavy.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## CFrye

Don, I'm sorry I made light of Nannette's injury. I need Kevlar for my spouse! Jointer kick back got his left thumb and pinky. Nothing to sew, just missing chunks and a thin flap of skin. The thumb got glued (think of a void filled with epoxy) and the pinky got the flap cut off and a medicated bandage applied. No. He was not using the push block. 
:-\


----------



## DIYaholic

Gonna be a late night….
Trying to hit the road back to Vermont tomorrow….
Making an attempt to completely load my belongings into my truck….
The hard part is making sure that everything is tightly wedged into place….
So as to avoid shifting and damage during my 2,573 mile cross country trip….
All that while maintaining access to everything I need to LIVE out my truck for the next week….

Oh yeah….
Turns out that my brother, who works at a nursing home on Long Island….
Has Covid-19!!!
He is fine for now, Living at home and NOT hospitalized….
Haven't gotten any info other than that!!!

Please wish me luck, as I head out cross country….
But more so…. Do what ya can for my brother!!!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, praying for a safe trip and an uneventful return to health for your brother!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Candy.

Now go take care of Jim….
But whatever you do….
Don't go cooking for him….
He has suffered enough!!!


----------



## bandit571

Some dumbarse went back down to his shop, tonight…..fixed all the gaps in the dovetail joints, AND chopped out the four dados….by hand…..and gave the No. 71-1/2 a work out….won't mention any names….but, he has been known to wear a mask at yard sales…


----------



## bandit571

Photos or it didn't happen?









Clamp a side to the bench..









Make the knife walls, dig a hole with a 18mm chisel…









Saw the walls, using the hole as a stop…









Chisel to pop most of the waste out..









Router Plane to clean things flush….wash, rinse, repeat..









3 more times..until all 4 dados are done….time for a cold one?


----------



## rockusaf

Been working on a simple 4 door cabinet the wife wanted. It's just plywood and poplar with raised panel doors engraved with coke bottles and it'll be painted red and I'm gonna build some bookshelves on top painted white. A friend of my wife's did the laser engraving so I had no part in that. The doors need adjustment but since it's too long for the bench and the ends aren't supported I'll wait until it's in place to do that. Not sure it's worthy of a project.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, I'd say it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely is Rock. I'd like to see it when all done. Great job.

Dang, sorry to hear about Jim. I'm sure he'll be back on here in no time lamenting about Candys cooking while he tries to recover.

Safe travels Randy and a quick recovery for your brother. Let me know if you need anything while you're close to St. Louis.


----------



## ssnvet

> I did the ball joints and bearing hub assemblies myself on my 02. The ball joints are cheap, but the labor to get to them is not. I'd have to recommend changing the bearing hub assembly anyway. Also, the seals for 4wd will be ruined by pulling the assembly.
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks for the advice Bill….
Though I've done ball joints on my old ('97) F150 and hope to be able to do that type of work myself again some day…. I've just got way to much going on…. and the stone floor of my pole barn is not a lot of fun to lay on. Maybe after the garage get's built.

I'm having the mechanic do ball joints, U-joints, seals, and the sheet metal shields (which were rusted to pieces). Bearing hubs are $420 ea. for the good ones…. so I asked him to only replace if there was a problem. I stopped in this morning and so far the first one came off without too much difficulty and turns smoothly….

I asked for sealed ball joints and he's putting Dana Spicer parts in.


----------



## rhybeka

Who's Dana Spicer??

/flops with coffee/ morning all! just checking in 

If you need anything while near Cbus - let me know Randy! even if it's just directions  travel safe!

@Don I'm sure Nanette is pretty frustrated being grounded again! Hope she heals quick!

@Candy tell Jim to use his safety gear!


----------



## bandit571

Late night last night….slept in this morning….Need to go get the pills for the spider bites on the right arm/ elbow….and another box of Bug Bombs. Bright and sunny outside…might get up into the 60s, today…

Monday? About says it all….


----------



## ssnvet

> Who s Dana Spicer??
> - rhybeka


Dana and Spicer are two companies that merged….. Dana was always known from making heavy duty truck differentials that were used in most all brands (Ford, Chevy, Dodge, etc…) and spicer invented the universal joint and makes all types of mechanical linkage parts (ball joints, universal joints, steering linkages, etc…).


----------



## bandit571

Deli-sliced Corned Beef, Baby Swiss Cheese on Rye….small bowl of Cole Slaw….and a LARGE Coke…..Lunch!


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a few 0.5mm mechanical pencils today….plus, for my normal pencils, a battery operated sharpener…packet of 10 for the mech. pencils. Figured I could try them out.

Need to size the plywood back panel…and have it ready for the glue up….and a bunch of cauls….

Not sure which will be worse…gluing up that box….or …cutting that 2' x 4' sheet down to 19-1/2" x 32-1/2"


----------



## bandit571

Well…as of 0300 Tuesday Morning….

Plywood has been cut to size.

Case ( four sides, 2 holders) is glued and clamped up….









Will attach the back of the case, later today….Only place I could glue and clamp..was on the tablesaw, with extra plywood placed on it….

Plywood: 1/4" x 19-5/8" x 32-1/4"....two different cuts, two different saws..cussing was almost as loud as the saws..

Film @ 2300 hrs….


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rad457

> Deli-sliced Corned Beef, Baby Swiss Cheese on Rye….small bowl of Cole Slaw….and a LARGE Coke…..Lunch!
> 
> - bandit571


Ya do know that the Coke is what will kill you? Unless there is some Good Cane Rum to dilute it by at least 30-50 %


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's funny. Thanks, Monte.


> Deli-sliced Corned Beef, Baby Swiss Cheese on Rye….small bowl of Cole Slaw….and a LARGE Coke…..Lunch!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Ya do know that the Coke is what will kill you? Unless there is some Good Cane Rum to dilute it by at least 30-50 %
> 
> - Andre


Don't forget the lime. Gotta have your vitamin C, Ya know.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….late night, last night. 









New pencils for the shop….and for the "old pencils" 









Something to keep them sharp..









Takes 2 AA batteries…









I imagine both new items will get a work out, in the shop…..

Getting my finger poked this morning, then taking the Boss outside to visit a friend of hers….


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all….
Mondays travel plans were put off until today….
Between extreme heat since Sunday and potential rain in my future….
I will be leaving AZ in an hour or two….
Last minute safety checks….
Hooking up the car….
Time to "unconnect" from the interwebs….

See ya on the fly!!!


----------



## Festus56

Safe travels Randy. Hope for good traveling weather and a tailwind.


----------



## bandit571

Almost time to head for the shop. Might also be a good time to stay off of the sidewalks….? Randy is on the road, again…need a little Traveling Music, if you please…..and away we go!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting in it's new home..









Waiting on me to make a new door, too….


----------



## mudflap4869

I got my router out and was going to mount it in my new INCRA lift. *)&$


Code:


$+%% thing was the wrong @&)_%##

 kind. Gonna check and see if Candy's router will work. She just inherited my old router table, AND that &=)$#


Code:


 router. You might guess that I am slightly disappointed about the outcome. DANG RIGHT I AM!<br />Well she done it again. She prepared a supper meal. She opened a package of pepperoni slices, sliced up a couple of Granny Smith Apples and served it up with deli-sliced Gouda cheese. Now aint that livin plumb high on the hog? <br />By the way, I am purt nye to swearin off of that &(%

!{[ joiner.


----------



## rockusaf

So the previous owner set the 4×4 deck posts correctly in concrete with nails in the bottom of the posts to keep them in there solid. Ordinarily this would be a good thing but when you have to remove the posts because you don't want the deck anymore you do a lot of cussing them out for not taking the easy way out.

I've earned this glass of Knob Creek single barrel, and probably the next glass too.

Rock


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it to New Mexico….
Gonna pass through Roswell, tomorrow.
Not gonna have a chance to meet any aliens….
Wouldn't want to spread/contract a virus!!!

Need to try and get me some shuteye….
Wanna be awake & coherent for tomorrow's leg of the journey…
TTFN!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh $#!+, Randy's on the move again. Not sure Vermont is any safer right now. Kentucky was stopping out of state plates at the border, hopefully you won't run into any delays on yer route. You're still welcome to unhook and park in the driveway, we can drink beer and social distance over the fence. Stay safe on yer travels…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all ya all….

Marty,
Thanks, for the offer.
I'm trying to navigate as many miles per day as I can.
Depending upon where your location falls into my stopping points is TBD….
So, I may or may not take you up on your offer!!!

Either way, the best way to socialize with you IS from a distance….
What with all your "Tim The Toolman" accidents and what not!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ***
> 
> I ve earned this glass of Knob Creek single barrel, and probably the next glass too.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Knob Creek Single Barrel is good stuff! If you like barrel proof bourbon, you might try Elijah Crraig Barrel Proof, Stagg Jr., and Larceny Barrel Proof.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 60s today…VERY windy….and a bit of rain…Thanks, Marty.

Prefer some Irish Whiskey, meself….


----------



## DS

They're saying 105F in Phoenix today.
Randy got out just in time…


----------



## bandit571

Fixed the lower thrust bearing on the bandsaw…thing had locked up….grinder, while holding the bearing in a pair of visegrips locked onto the center hub….spun the bearing up to speed..drop of oil helped out…re-installed the bearing in the saw….works like new….

Irwin made Sockets? 









3/8" square drive. nothing special?









Until you turn them over. Maybe to extract that bolt, after the head had snapped off? 
part of a Treasure Hunt, today…









These were trying to rust away…got them all cleaned up. Was digging through a few tool drawers in the shop…trying to locate a special chisel…









Have a shaft that the keyway needs cleaned up? Herbrand 410 is just the thing…called a cape chisel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Either way, the best way to socialize with you IS from a distance….
> What with all your "Tim The Toolman" accidents and what not!!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I haven't had an accident in… well… a bit…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I had to have a tree service some and take out a branch today. It split and got hung up in the tree, they had to crane it out. It was about 15' long ,24" at the big end and aboot 10" at the small side. Or as I told my father in law "it's the size of your trees."


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They're saying 105F in Phoenix today.
> Randy got out just in time…
> 
> - DS


I see a pattern here…..


----------



## ssnvet

And the butcher's bill for the truck is…
>new upper and lower ball joints on both sides
>new U-joints on both sides
>new axial seals on both sides
>new bearing hub on driver's side
>new drag link

The tires are quite new, but already showing a little ware on the inside of the front wheels, so I should probably rotate front to back, and then get an alignment as well.

all this on top of the drivers side brake caliper and new pads.

So much for the "great deal" on the truck. It's now been downgraded to a "pretty good" deal.


----------



## bandit571

Waited until 20 minutes ago..to layout things for the door…including the angled sides..so that the front of the door is plumb to the floor….Even bandsawed one piece….will need to be planed smooth…get all the parts figured out and cut to rough size….later today. wasted 10 minutes, looking for that tape measure I had just used,,,,grrrr.

Ever get an idea….that you just can't wait around to try out…because you'd forget it by the next morning?

Tends to happen..when all the plan is done in my head….Single Brain Cell Sketch Up seems to be lacking either a "Save" button…or a decent memory card….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim & Candy,
I waved as I went by this morning….
Did you see me???

Not sure how far I will get today….
Time will tell, headed to/through St. Louis today….
I wonder if Bill will see me go by???

Gotta hit the road now…. TTFN….


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ wow I feel like I'm getting a late start!

be careful Randy! wave as you pass Cbus - if you pass Cbus

@Marty and keep it that way! I think I'll have enough hold my beer moments for both of us the remainder of the year.

@Rock can you cut them flush with the ground and leave them?

@Bandit be careful working at that hour - I'd not trust myself around sharp stuff at that hour of the day 

alright- I better get back to work - lots to do and not a lot of <fill> to do it in


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ wow I feel like I'm getting a late start!

be careful Randy! wave as you pass Cbus - if you pass Cbus

@Marty and keep it that way! I think I'll have enough hold my beer moments for both of us the remainder of the year.

@Rock can you cut them flush with the ground and leave them?

@Bandit be careful working at that hour - I'd not trust myself around sharp stuff at that hour of the day 

alright- I better get back to work - lots to do and not a lot of <fill> to do it in


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'll listen to the police radio and make sure they don't mention any white panel vans towing a passenger car.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy, I'll listen to the police radio and make sure they don't mention any white panel vans towing a passenger car.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I reported it as a suspicious vehicle…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, you too, Randy…..I think I am far enough north of I-70..should be safe….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just saw in the news that starting tomorrow, Matt's required to wear a mask in public…...


----------



## bandit571

I thought that WAS a mask he was wearing…..


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been ran, Lunch has settled…waiting on the "All Clear" from Bug Bombing the shop almost 3 hrs ago…looking like a 1600 hr start time for the shop, today….


----------



## CFrye

Randy, sorry we missed you we were woodworking…sawing logs *Zzzzz*


> Ever get an idea….that you just can t wait around to try out…because you d forget it by the next morning?
> 
> - bandit571


Nope, my ideas get forgot within minutes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Currently just outside of Martysville, err Indianapolis….
Having a quick dinner & rest stop.

Gonna try to get another hour or two of driving, before calling it a night….
Then onto my sisters, in Rochester, NY, for tomorrow's leg of the trip.

I,d wave at ya Marty…
But I'm afraid you would call the authorities…
& I wouldn't want to put them at risk!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be safe out there…..


----------



## bandit571

Having at least one of these..









After taking the Boss to Wall E World, and then 3 hours in the shop…









Called a Mitered Half Lap…









Outside looks like a miter joint, inside looks like a butt joint…
Glue and clamps, ....









Let it sit til tomorrow…no Late, Late Show for me…


----------



## diverlloyd

Went to the grocery today. Ribeyes are on sell, watch the guy put them out and then go to look at them. Lady runs up to them and just has to pick up every package and put them back. No gloves no mask do people have no manners. I have half a gallon of 1% milk because I didn't know they changed the cap and label color of buttermilk from green to yellow. Anywho we had fried porkchops,peas,mashed potatoes with white porkchop gravy and some roasted squash. Also just pulled out two loaves of zucchini bread. Made everything while drinking a woodford and ale 8 one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Currently at a rest stop in Ohio….
Mentor, OH….
Speaking of Ohio….
HI!!! Beka….
Does this exchange of pleasantries count as "Social Distancing"???

That and why is Bandit mad at me?
What ever did I do (or not do)....
To have him repeatedly treat me this way??
I mean every, & I do mean EVERY time I travel through Ohio….
It RAINS!!!
Bandit, please talk to your people and put a stop to this constant rain [email protected]!!!

3.5 hours of travel, until I get to my sisters place in Rochester, NY….
Gotta go…. TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

Blame Marty for all that rain….Ham and Marty seem to send all their rain over here.

Means the State of Ohio is "all wet".

And, top of the morning to you, too…..at least it is a FRIDAY!

Might see IF I can get that door done, this afternoonish…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Just saw in the news that starting tomorrow, Matt s required to wear a mask in public…...
> - Mean_Dean


What counts as "public" is open to interpretation.

Fortunately, I work in NH and their governor has been much more realistic.

The other day I saw someone driving in their car alone wearing a mask. Not quite sure what to make of that???


----------



## BlasterStumps

Anyone else having trouble accessing the "Forums" . I get an error message.


----------



## rockusaf

> @Rock can you cut them flush with the ground and leave them?
> 
> - rhybeka


No, because we're going to dig it down and put in some sort of pavers, probably with a fire pit and some seating. Well, with how my back feels after all the work I've done probably gonna have someone else dig it out and put in the pavers.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Fresh gas for the mower, topped off the oil…..primer…..NADA…gave up starting the dang thing…let son and grandson figure it out…just bought the dang thing last year…

waiting on yet another glue up..









So I can figure out a way to hang 4 more saws…









I'm worn out…


----------



## rockusaf

Bandit, take a look at the air filter. I don't know if it's a design flaw or what but the one on my mower gets clogged and I have to take it out and bang it off just about every time I use it or it gives me trouble starting.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Air filter is soaking wet…Will replace the spark plug tomorrow…4.0 hp B&S Motor…Nothing feels bound up….spins nice, just won't start.

Cable company had us replace the old Modem..with a new one they sent….with a return postage label to send the old one back…..took a while to get them to start up the new one…right when I was trying to blog…grrrrr.

Maybe I can blame Randy…either for the mower issues…or the new modem….

I could tell when Randy left Ohio…skies cleared up…and things dried out…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's supposed to be 85° tomorrow. I've been waiting for a good warm day to pour epoxy on the firehouse table. I think tomorrow will be the day. I put up a pop up tent in the garage and wrapped it with plastic sheeting to control the dust. Wish me luck. Either way, pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

*Bandit* my tiller and power washer have low oil sensors that won't let them start if the oil is low. If the oil is not low, it may be contaminated with water (wet filter???) or a bad sensor. They just will not even think about starting if that sensor doesn't say it's OK.

DanK


----------



## DIYaholic

About to set out on the last leg back to Vermont….

Was good to see sis, BIL, nephew and his Bride-to-Be….

Gotta go…. TTFN….


----------



## CFrye

Mmmmm bacon table…


> - Grumpy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seal coat of epoxy is on. Now I have to wait 3 more hours for the flood coat.







p


----------



## miketo

Beautiful table, Bill!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Has been warm like in the upper 70's here the last few days. All sunshine and no rain so the grass is looking dry. Too early to water around here but might have to. Have been real busy in the shop. Guess folks ran out of other stuff to buy so they found me.

Glad you are near home Randy. What now? Rest for a few hours and go to work on Monday?

Candy, I like that bacon table but bet the upkeep to make it look nice is a job .

Table is looking good Bill. Hope the next coat comes out perfect. That is a showpiece.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Made a little more progress on the base cabinets for the shop. Should be able to start on drawers soon. Slowly but surely.


----------



## bandit571

Went out, bought a new mower ( was cheaper that the repair bill) and a grill to replace the rusted out one.

Way home, check engine light came on…Autozone reader seemed to think spark plug wires ( they were put on at the engine assemble plant…might be a wee bit old?)

backyard hay field has been mowed,,,front can wait a day….hardware for the saw til door is sitting in the shop, clamps have been removed…That will be all I get done, today. Assembled the new grill, and the new mower…..

I'm a bit tuckered out….


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it back to Vermont in one piece….
Need to get myself semi-settled in….
Back to work on Monday (I think?)....

After 2,600 miles of traveling on 5 days….
I earned a cold one (or twelve)....
Maybe even an adult cocktail or two!!!


----------



## Gene01

Glad you made it through that wild and wooly journey unscathed, Randy. Hope to see you again, on your return.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
The Tucson Oracle HD said they would be ecstatic take me back next year….
See you in six months!!!


----------



## bandit571

Grill has been tried out….Burgers and beer….been a LONG day. Was almost 80 degrees outside today….and…no rain.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Sorry about the rain, Randy - we've been quite soggy as of late. Would love to send it Mark's way!

Speaking of, didn't get the grass cut today as my day was spent cutting plywood for shop storage projects. One is ready to be assembled/finished and debating on finish. Thinking about just poly, but I do have several tins of stain that could be used or some danish oil. decisions, decisions.


----------



## bandit571

Witch's Brew…50% BLO, plus every leftover can of stain in the shop….those with about 1/4 or less left….blend into a Quart can….doesn't have to be empty….all gets blended together….NO varnish…BLO and Varnish do NOT play nice to each other….

Dry fit of the saw til door…needed to shim the case for less lean back…in order to have the front of the door plumb









Hardware?









There is a black handle in that plastic wrapper….









Shims out front, to hold the door up, while I clamped it in place.

I'm whoooped…kicking back with the last of the Guinness Blonde….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you built a very unique box. And, you did it on purpose. I guess now, "til" is going to need a final T.


----------



## bandit571

Well, IF the lean offends anyone….I did save the wedge shaped "cut-offs" from when I made the door's sides….might be a place to use those 2 odd shaped boards…..May joint the sawn edges, a dab of glue and a few clamps. Door does have issues I need to correct, too….


----------



## rhybeka

Got a late start, but moving now with drugs in the system finally. Yesterday whooped me but I need to put some more hours in to get it closer to the finish line. Getting awful tear out on the last few sets of cuts









Assuming blade needs cleaned or replaced :/ ugh.

Aright! Time to get going!


----------



## bandit571

Usually, use a strip of masking tape along the cut line,,,utility knife to mark the cut line, on the "Keep" side of the line.

New Grill!









And, as Ozzy would say….."No more tilts.. " 
"








Went to Lowes alittle while ago….hit the line just about the time they let 20 people in…which left me 10 away from the door….Just before I went in, looked behind me…saw at least 40 people standing in line. SHEESH.

Also, the Mentally Challenged Drivers were out in force, today…..either tailgating others, or speeding at 45 through a 25 mph city street….

Two 8' long "Chair rail molding" and a box of small nails Took longer to get into Lowes, then it did to get back out.
laid the last of the 1' x 1' concrete pavers we have on hand….need 40 more, and a few bags of sand….

Worn out already….


----------



## bandit571

"Block Party"?









Work in progress…









Works for me…


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, thank you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is the table after the final pour. It is very good, but a few spots I wish were better. I'll have better pictures later.


----------



## DonBroussard

The table came out nice, Bill. What are you doing for the base? Also, I'm sure you realize that all of the other stations will want one now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am having aluminum 3" square legs made and powder coated black. These should be done this week. I have the decals for 2 more tables in my shop ready to go.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte and Don. Monte, I have a new appreciation for all the times you talked about hovering over epoxy With a heat gun.


----------



## Festus56

Nice job Bill !! Can see more of those in your future!


----------



## Gene01

Thats just mighty fine, Bill. Great job.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…about says it all…

The Late, Late, Late show,at 0300…









One stick of molding = 3 out of 4 sides done…









All 3 are glued and nailed in place….will try to get that 4th one later today Made a big enough mess as it was..









Maybe..


----------



## miketo

> Also, the Mentally Challenged Drivers were out in force, today…..either tailgating others, or speeding at 45 through a 25 mph city street….


Bandit, are you sure you don't live in Seattle? It's practically a city ordinance that you must be an MCD to live here. Fortunately you can usually identify them by the type of car-a Prius for the slow and clueless, a Beemer for the Type A+++ hyperoids.


----------



## bandit571

Like turning left, from the right hand lane on a 4 lane city street.

Migraine bothering the eyes, today.

Can't get my driver's license renewed…DeWine has closed all the Deputy Registrars in the state of Ohio. I did renew the license on the van….on-line. Getting the plug wires changed out, tomorrow. Not sure about any shop time, today….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of the highways and byways, here in Oregon, it's kind of a free-for-all out there right now. The police aren't really patrolling right now, and only seem to be pulling people over for going 100+ mph on the highways.

I-5 last week was just about as busy with traffic as normal, and I was cruising around 85 in a 55, and got passed occasionally. Interestingly, on I-205, where the speed limit is 65, people weren't going much over 85-same as I-5 where the limit is 55. Could be that people are comfortable at 85, but not too much over. Maybe time to raise the speed limit?


----------



## diverlloyd

I spent most of the day yesterday learning 3D modeling in the fusion 360 program. I still couldn't figure out how to model a dogbone. This morning I figured it out, and I think when the wife logs off from work I will play with the CNC. Hopefully it goes as designed.


----------



## bandit571

Spent this afternoon ON the couch…Migraine more or less wiped out the day…eyes go weird, hand and face went numb….BIG headache…not fun.

Finger got poked this morning…3.1 reading….Bactrim affecting the readings, may have been a cause of the Migraine today….ended it last night, waiting on it to leave my system.

Lowes today….went from 40 people waiting in line outside on Sunday, to no lines today….weird.


----------



## diverlloyd

2nd try I'm thinking more steps or a smoothing pass or two. Any ideas from you all?


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon was a nap, to let the Migraine pass….couldn't see, hand and face went numb…Finally woke up, things felt better. Spent a little time in the shop…2 tries to get a 20" piece of molding cut to the correct size…good thing I had 8' to work with…









Made a bunch of plugs for the counter-bores….cutter was having issues,,,beheaded a few of the plugs. Screwdriver to remove from the block, glue, hammer to set, chisel to trim flush…sanded everything smooth…..then the real cussing could begin…









Door uses a piano hinge…was a real #


Code:


##

#@ to install…but..









It works! Latch wasn't much easier…handle was the easy part…and then more cussing went on..









3 saws seemed to be enough? Maybe the Witch's Brew will be tomorrow?


----------



## CFrye

Good looking sign and grill, Bandit! I can't tell from the most recent pics…you didn't really stick those off cuts onto the back. Did you? 
Kevin, glad you found it! What are you doing with the rest of the pack of signs? 
Table top looks awesome, Bill!
Looks like a dog bone to me, AJ! Sorry, not helpful. 
Recent projects here:
Keeping the critters outta the trash lid with wooden hinges.

















Dust collector, upgrading the upgrade. Barrel did hold garlic. No vampires will be lurking around this shop!









Raised beds garden. One got filled today. 5 more to go.









And roses are blooming!


----------



## theoldfart

Probably put them up in the railroad museum restoration shop where I do woodworking as a volunteer.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Yes I did..









And, glued in place, BTW.

After the Brew is on the outside ….









Intend to hang this saw on the outside of the door….have to design lockable hangers, so I can still use the saw…


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice looking cabinet Bandit. Did you leave room for more saws?


----------



## Gene01

You've been busy, Candy. Neat stuff.
Well, old tilty the saw til is no more.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Had some beautiful weather this weekend and dropped my last tree in clearing for the garage build. Trying to get excavation contractor on site to dig ~20 stumps (some from previous years) and foundation.

I don't know when I'm going to get to splitting this wood, as there are probably 4-5 cords, and four 16' logs and two 12' logs I hope to mill myself some day (this coming winter?).

Never a dull moment.

*Bill.*....... table looks great. I'd say you've got the epoxy thing figured out.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh…. I finally got the truck registered and title transfer submitted to the state after fussing through complications… town hall shut down, seller signed title in wrong name, seller got copy of power of attorney, seller filled out title incorrectly, seller hunkered down in COVID quarantine. Patience won the day and all my worrying didn't accomplish anything.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, just rent the biggest mini-ex the local yard will deliver to you, might save a little money but it'll be fun and you'll have pictures showing you did it yourself.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…









Just a box? Wonder what is in it…
.








Might be a clue?









Film at 11pm…


----------



## miketo

Great looking cabinet, Bandit! I like hanging the frame saw on the outside. Looks cool, and ID's the contents.

I empathize with your migraines. I've had exactly three-tunnel vision, hypersensitivity to light and sound, vomiting. Oh yeah, and the pain. It's a whole 'nother class of headache than the standard really bad headache. It's like comparing a co-rec baseball team with a World Series team. I don't wish migraines on anyone. Well, I might wish it on a select few when I'm feeling particularly evil.


----------



## bandit571

Day after Migraine ain't much better…..think Pub Crawl Hangover….Which is making life mieserable like when I cough, read the latest H-F ad (came in the mail, today) or just bend over to pick something up….

BP = 194/84….pills for that…

Before anyone asks….yes, I made that frame saw…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, just rent the biggest mini-ex the local yard will deliver to you, might save a little money but it ll be fun and you ll have pictures showing you did it yourself.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have a 7' back-hoe attachment for my New Holland tractor and have dug stumps in the past…. it is very limited and takes me several hours to dig one 12-18" Oak stump…. usually have to wreck a chain saw blade going after the tap root and drag the things out with a chain.

Two of the stumps are ~30" oaks and I've had one excavation contractor look at them already and tell me his machine isn't big enough. And just to add insult to injury, there's quite a bit of ledge in the area to be excavated…. so sadly, it's not mini-excavator type work. Gonna need to bring in a big boy.


----------



## ssnvet

I'll be framing and standing up the 26' x 10' walls with a buddy helping. That'll be enough excitement for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to run a CAT 330D, see if you can rent one of those, they have an amazing ability to persuade the unpersuadable, (like pulling a 20T boulder out of the ground), you won't need to wreck a saw chain, or even cut the tree down for that matter.


----------



## bandit571

Dig a hole down under the stump, big enough that a 2lt pop bottle can slide into it…..fill the bottle was gasoline AFTER you have filled the bottle with sawdust. Soak the sawdust until it will not take any more. have a hole in the bottle's cap. Slip either blasting cap or a firecracker into the cap. run a fuze or the cap's wire a safe distance away from the soon to be airbourne stump…..What you just placed under than stump equals a 1/4 stick of TNT…..ear plugs are needed…Pack the hole on top of the bottle, so the thing is tamped in solid.

Combat Engineers used to save the 55 gallon oil drums, and fill them up with all the sawdust they could find/make…then JP4 until it didn't soak in anymore….one barrel under each corner of a bridge…4 blasting caps, one trigger/clacker….would drop that bridge nice and easy…DAMHIKT…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it takes me two days to get over a migraine. But mine last for a long time, you know it's a good one when your sight gets rainbow floaters and as my buddies wife calls it getting the dumb. That's where you can't talk just grunt or make no sound. Your brain is telling the body to make the sound it wants but nothing comes out. I only get those after a migraine goes for over a week.

I think I have my dog bone issue a step closer to doing what I want. Changed the distance the tool moves side to side. Now if I can figure out how to use a different tool to hog out the waste first I will be doing something. Learning new stuff is always fun.


----------



## diverlloyd

How are the dust separators working for those that received one from me?


----------



## CFrye

AJ, the first iteration was about 50/50. Have not tried it with the new barrel. 
Bandit, saw till looks good. The finish really brought it together.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you

Top of the morning to ya…..effects of Migraine are about gone.


----------



## Gene01

Glad that you're felling better, Bandit. The til looks great. 
Hey Matt. Anything new in the monster stump saga? How's the truck running and driving, now?


----------



## ssnvet

> .What you just placed under than stump equals a 1/4 stick of TNT…..ear plugs are needed…Pack the hole on top of the bottle, so the thing is tamped in solid.
> - bandit571


Sorry…. I can't go there…. my name isn't Marty :^p


----------



## DanKrager

I finally got the parts together for the *DFDC* (DiverFloydDustCollector) and the dust cloud is not noticeable around the scroll saw. Seems to work as expected.

In case you wonder how it's hooked together, the top of the cyclone drops down to the intake of the shopvac tucked under the saw. The intake of the cyclone is fed by a 1 1/4" tube secured to the underside of the table close to where the blade goes through the table. Can't see it in this pic. Works as well as what I used to do…drill a hole in a crevice tool and thread the blade through that. On this saw there isn't enough undertable clearance.










DanK


----------



## rhybeka

nice job, ya'll! I can't wait to get my lean-to finished and secured so I can convert my 2HP HF DC into a two stage!

alright, time to go back to work


----------



## bandit571

Work? What is this work thing you speak of?

Bright sunny day outside, just the mid 40s for the high, today.

Trying out a new, wireless keyboard today…..


----------



## bandit571

Steaming bowl of Pho, with diced ham….and a beer to wash it down….LUNCH!


----------



## rhybeka

I've been craving some General Tso's… but Jules isn't a chinese food fan.


----------



## diverlloyd

General tsos sound good. We will be having hamburger helper cheese burger mac. I have some beef that needs used.


----------



## bandit571

We have a place called Taco Villa ( old Ralleys location) that serves a Burrito the same size as my forearm…$4.50…mainly a drive-up window, or walk-up window….VERY GOOD FOOD. Order the #10 plate! Chorrizo, Rice, and Beans….and lots of cheese. Only question being…..have the "red" salsa, or the five alarm green salsa on it….$9….

Taking today off from the shop….maybe tomorrow, I'll start a "GI Party" down there…clean up, put away, toss out, and firepit….have a boatload of scraps that have sit around way past their expiration dates….have 5 Lagers in the fridge, for when I get done….may need them…


----------



## controlfreak

I can eat anything I want as long as it is an animal or came from an animal. It Does make the plate look boring at times.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Mine is still sitting on the workbench Andy. I've been hanging drywall and rescaling a kitchen knife. Aside from turkey hunting and work from day to day, I haven't had a chance to rebuild my vacuum cart.


----------



## bandit571

Happy to report…I can indeed see the top of my bench…now….Found a few items I forgot I had….hate when that happens….half of a 30gal. trash can filled with old scraps….

Tip of the iceberg…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit we had a burrito place called Labambas their slogan was burritos as big as your head and open late to accommodate. Big language barrier but sign language worked very well. Throw the hands up at about a foot apart and point at the steak and ground beef. Wash it down with some lemonade and it's a perfect meal. They would put the burrito on the grill to seal up the flap and make it have a bit of texture. I also do the same when I make them it puts it on a whole different level kind of like toasting a hotdog bun takes it to another level of goodness.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I remember Labambas on High St. in Columbus with the same slogan, was it a chain or is that the same one?


----------



## diverlloyd

It's a chain i know there are a couple in Indiana and Ohio. They had the locations on the cups but ours was knocked down and a new building put up so I don't know if it's going to be coming back or not.


----------



## bandit571

Firepit about done….for tonight….a LOT of amazon boxes…20 pounds of wood scraps…and all the hair on my fingers got burnt…


----------



## bandit571

Just noticed my post count….I just passed 25, 000 posts, about 6 posts ago…


----------



## ssnvet

> Just noticed my post count….I just passed 25, 000 posts, about 6 posts ago…
> - bandit571


Hmmmm….. now to interpret what this means? :^p


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

Threw out two loaves of Wheat bread, this morning…mold.

Just finished a Roast Beef and PepperJack on White….with a cold Lager to wash it down.

ordered a new coil pack for the van…will be here tomorrow…had to rummage around in the tool chest of Mechanic's Tools, to find the needed tools for the job…..

Would enjoy this nice sunny weather better….if'n it would be about 20 degrees warmer outside.


----------



## bandit571

> Just noticed my post count….I just passed 25, 000 posts, about 6 posts ago…
> - bandit571
> 
> Hmmmm….. now to interpret what this means? :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


9-1/3 years….been rather talkative, I guess…..see IF I can hit the 11,000 mark on this thread…


----------



## diverlloyd

Local pizza place will be serving my dinner tonight. Sausage,ham and black olives plus bread bites. Ran to all our local Kroger stores today. They have full beef tenderloins at 9.99 a pound, lot better then the normal 23 per pound. Every store was out and waiting on the next shippment.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…move the empty TrashCan around back….emptied to large waste baskets, and installed new bags…and, hauled them out to the can…

Unloaded those 40 concrete flat rocks…12" x 12" gray….and an 80 pounder of sand….laid about 8 in place….I think that will be quite enough for today…..about 25 round trips to the van, and back….getting too old for this sort of thing…

Need to get an old, EMPTY tool chest out of the basement, and out to the curb..









Yeah…that one against the wall….need that space for other items….nothing in it, but spiders…might take two people to haul it upstairs and out the door…









Not the easiest thing to do….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Not the easiest thing to do….
> 
> - bandit571


Now when you are done the replacement needs to be all cleaned off and labeled.


----------



## rockusaf

Making progress on the Coke cabinet. I got some paint on the doors and base. 


















I'm really glad I picked up the Bessey K body clamps, much better than the Revo Jr. ones, almost enough clamps for gluing the double thickness 3/4" ply for the top.










Rock


----------



## rhybeka

very nice Rock!

Be careful, Bandit - don't overdue it!

finally going to get my leveling feet for the TS storage - but not until Monday. I have to scrub this polyshades down and give it a coat of poly to make it not feel like steel wool. I wish I could just toss whats left into the trash!

I get to build a camera mount for the wife out of PVC this weekend. She's going to do a card making class on Zoom in two weekends and I've been voluntold into service as tech person. I figured she's earned it between the new bandsaw and the plywood.


----------



## ssnvet

WB…. love the organization

Rock…. Coke bottle turned out great.

Back by popular demand…..........










Happy Friday


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest daughter, who is pretty much trapped in Paris, has just been accepted to study abroad (as if France wasn't already abroad) in…....... drum roll…..... the American University of Cairo.

I swear this girl is out to give me a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Gene01

Nice job, Rock. 
Good looking bench, Gunny. But, take a hint from Rock and, give it some color. 
Thanks, Matt. Been missing him. In what field is your daughter studying?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….waiting on Fedex to deliver a part for the van, today. Boss needs to run an errand or three….and it wants to rain all day…...whuts fer Lunch….


----------



## CFrye

Used the upgraded cyclone yesterday. Jim was in the back of the shop (I was up front). He came out gasping and waving his arms. Seems the vac was sucking garlic scent from the repurposed barrel and blowing it toward him with a vengeance! He said "At least add some oregano!" :-D


----------



## controlfreak

Lunch is the second half of last nights ribeye steak and maybe a few pork rinds.


----------



## ssnvet

> In what field is your daughter studying?
> - Gene Howe


History, Law and Society is the title of the program…. but she's big time into languages. Fluent in French and now learning Russian and Arabic. I think the appeal of Cairo is for language immersion and the political history of the middle east.


----------



## Gene01

> In what field is your daughter studying?
> - Gene Howe
> 
> History, Law and Society is the title of the program…. but she s big time into languages. Fluent in French and now learning Russian and Arabic. I think the appeal of Cairo is for language immersion and the political history of the middle east.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


You have a talented daughter, for sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

From the 99 degrees in Tucson….
Tomorrow, here in Vermont….
They are threatening SNOW!!!

Coronavirus….
Murder Hornets….
SNOW in May….
2020 SUCKS!!!

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, seems like she's really gravitating heavily toward hot spots for one thing or another. Hopefully it alot of fun for her and you get to visit a time or two while she's there. Oh, and congratulations.


----------



## bandit571

Part for the van arrived, and has been installed….a little chilly outside to do anything. Coil Pack on the van was going bad…..took about 10 minutes to change out for the new one. Took the day off from the shop…..Mr. Gumption has left the building…..

Nothing planned for the weekend…...


----------



## bandit571

Walked downtown, and back home….take-out from a hamburger joint….almost made back to the house,,,tripped up by a twig at the step up to my sidewalk to the front porch…..fell flat on the sidewalk….I don't bounce like I used to..

OOOOWWWW! That's gonna leave a mark, or three….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks great Rock. I like the colors.
I posted the firehouse table as a project.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> .
> Good looking bench, Gunny. But, take a hint from Rock and, give it some color.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was going to paint the table top purple camo.

Would match this paint cabinet I made.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bandit, you can't be sending yourself to the knackers before we get to see the shop tour after all your fixing up you did down there. Take it easy on yourself. Us old guys don't take falls like that very well. : (. My last fall cost me a big molar and part of my jaw bone.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back home from the ER…..Xrays, negative…..tylenol x-strength & ice…..Right shoulder, Right elbow, knee had a baseball sized bump on it…...told to start using a cane for walks….

Have photos of a shop tour already taken….just need to post them…NOT doing stairs right now….


----------



## BlasterStumps

woodbutcher, that paint cabinet is a work of art.


----------



## miketo

> woodbutcher, that paint cabinet is a work of art.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


All it needs is a plaque: "Inspired by a Grateful Dead concert I don't remember."


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like everyone is up and about. That is a wild paint scheme WB. Can test a spray can color anywhere to see how it looks.

Have been busy in the shop and now working on a material list and price for some folks that want a complete bedroom set. They are nearing retirement age and have a house in the hills that is their retirement dream home and want furniture design to match.


----------



## bandit571

Reminds me what SDI Hartmann said to the soon to be Pvt Gomer Pyle….

"So ugly, you could be a Modern Art Masterpiece.."

Tried the steps to the shop…..takes a while, but I can get down them…..resaws are done, for now….got a few parts laid out…..need to do some finger joints, and build the Block Plane boxes…..1 plane per box.


----------



## diverlloyd

One dancing bear would be the cherry on top. I took a lot not to make a jerry instead of cherry pun.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, 74 got snow today. Maybe she wants to share with you?


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Wanted a comfy place to sit a minute before I jump into cutting the flip top stand pieces. Ran north to get the extra ply I'd need. With all the rain coming this week, there won't be any getting into the garage. Put the new saw blade in so the cuts are back to being nice.

Ooookay - better stop procrastinating!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> woodbutcher, that paint cabinet is a work of art.
> 
> - BlasterStumps





> woodbutcher, that paint cabinet is a work of art.
> 
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> All it needs is a plaque: "Inspired by a Grateful Dead concert I don t remember."
> 
> - Mike


ROFL, I hear ya.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..
> 
> - bandit571


We having coffee this am or shall we go straight to the liquor?


----------



## Gene01

Bourbon laced coffee or, a good Irish coffee makes a great start to the day….if you don't plan on using sharp spinny things.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bourbon laced coffee or, a good Irish coffee makes a great start to the day….if you don t plan on using sharp spinny things.
> 
> - Gene Howe


If we lived closer I have a feeling we would spend more time screwing off drinking and telling funny stories until our spouses announced time for us to go home. I am not much for social things, and I work hard at the task before me till they are done. But a visitor can drop in and I will stop and screw off forever.

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

Waiting to see how I'm moving around today….may go and cut some box joints….IF the arms will move enough.

Mountain Dew…..saving the Lagers for later….may need them.
Ye Olde Tool Chest is being retired….and will be removed from the shop…need the space for over items….


















It did have a couple trays…









And a tote..









If the boys can haul it upstairs, I can set it out at the curb…..


----------



## bandit571

Box is in the clamps…









Waiting on glue to dry…..knee is NOT liking those stairs….bump is back on it….









Must be the colour of the stairwell…..

Thunderstorms are in the area….


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all!

@Bandit we lost power for a few hours last night. Thankfully I was on a laptop working on sketchup so I was able to save my work.

Happy accident yesterday. had to sand down some dripped poly and ended up relieving the poly shades at the edges as well. Ended up going over it with a darker stain (kona), wiping off the excess, and putting a layer of poly on that. I like the color better and it's a bit more even than the poly shade was. Extra work but it was worth it I think. hoping to assemble tonight before cutting grass.


----------



## Gene01

By golly, it's Monday. Hope everyone made it through the weekend unscathed. Nothing new and exciting out here on the mesa. Got started on planing a bunch of walnut for a series of small tables. Might get it all planed today.


----------



## ssnvet

> Hopefully it alot of fun for her and you get to visit a time or two while she s there.
> - bigblockyeti


I think she does this to torment me :^o

I'll do France any day…. lot's of cool history.

Cairo? Not a chance.

She just took her last final exam and forwarded me a copy of her final term paper. She researched and wrote about the Nazification of and political pressure on churches in Germany leading up to and during WW2 and how different groups responded. Deitrich Boenhoffer is one of my personal heroes and she wrote extensively about his movement. 12 pages long, but worth the read if any one is interested.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I made it thru the weekend. Worked on my drying shed and milled some walnut yesterday. Guy brought me what was essentially a trailer full of firewood and asked me to cut it into boards. Some pieces were about 20" long and only 6" diameter, but I told him I would cut whatever I could. I cut all but 2 pieces that were too short or too narrow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….still have trouble seating down, or walking…..don't ask about stairs. Not sure I want to head to the shop (on a Monday?) and relieve a box of all these clamps….









Might turn out like a scene in a movie….trying to de-fuse a bomb…...and without the "Which wire do I cut?"going on…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ***
> 
> She just took her last final exam and forwarded me a copy of her final term paper. She researched and wrote about the Nazification of and political pressure on churches in Germany leading up to and during WW2 and how different groups responded. Deitrich Boenhoffer is one of my personal heroes and she wrote extensively about his movement. 12 pages long, but worth the read if any one is interested.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, as a history student, I would love to read her term paper!


----------



## bandit571

Box is out of the clamps, and sanded..









Then that "Monday Thing" hit..









Dug around, found ONE block plane that did fit into the box…









And, IF I slid everything forward on the plane…









It didn't stick up too high….Then I laid out parts for a lid…









Stained the completed box. and called it a day. 
Was trying out two kinds of pencils, today..









The Bic is a 0.5mm mechanical, Yellow is a No. 2…....Old Yeller won the day, will give the GrandBRAT Diva the package of Bics. 
Got to go see the Family Doctor in the morning…follow up on the bruised body….that still has problems.


----------



## bandit571

Ice pack strapped to the knee….will see IF it helps…


----------



## bandit571

Made things worse…off it goes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's Tuesday which means I'm halfway thru my shift. I'm ready to get back to work on milling and building my shed.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Doctor appointment in a few….follow up on the sidewalk face plant….then we'll see how the day goes…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning! about time for Cheerios and coffee

been contemplating using some 100+ year old pine I salvaged from Whit's scrap pile as bowtie material in my walnut slab. I know their grain isn't as tight as it should be for a bowtie but I figured if they were just decorative and not structural it would be ok. That and the simple grain pattern wouldn't outshine the chestnut oak bowties.


----------



## ssnvet

We be diggin' it….










Yah….. deh be some big stumps….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's exciting progress.


----------



## bandit571

Going in for an MRI tomorrow morning…Right Knee….they may recheck the right elbow, too….


----------



## ssnvet

Whenever I have any digging done I always worry that we're going to stumble across old graves or some type of native American site.

Where I live (York county Maine) was at the epicenter of King Phillip's War (~1675) and there's a stone foundation from one the old garrisons about 1/8 mile away, and the site of one of the larger massacres is ~3/4 mile away. There's also a really old cemetary ~ 1/2 mile down the road that has stones from mid 1600s, including that of someone executed for piracy.

They put a major LPG pipeline from Canada to Boston through our town 20 years ago and when they went under the Piscataqua River and came across native American ruins…. which set their project back 6 months.


----------



## miketo

Have you named any of them "Stumpy" yet?


----------



## rhybeka

holy moly Matt!!


----------



## CFrye

There's Matt. He's out standing in his field! 


> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## ssnvet

> There's Matt. He's out standing in his field!
> 
> - CFrye


Interviewing for a new job…... as a scare crow :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

With 4 or 5 days without a fever….
My brother is now a "Covid-19 Survivor"!!!
He now gets to go back to work.
It seems that ALL of the nursing home residents on his floor….
Have Covid-19….
Here's to hoping that them thar antibodies actually do provide immunity!!!

I also wish Mother Nature would send Old Man Winter packing….
ANOTHER freeze warning tonight….
That makes heating an UN-insulated box truck very difficult!!!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Good news about your brother Randy.

I finished my shop base cabinets and counter top. Not the best job but at least they will give me some much needed storage. I still need to get the correct machine screws for the handles. just ran some drywall screws in for the time being. Not going to put a door on the corner cabinet.

Also painted the shelf for the stereo.

A couple things are still not done to finish the workshop: hooking up the stove pipe and putting up the heat shield. There is also the base moulding to go down. And, possibly wall cabinets over the counter.

I'm taking a break from building things for a bit so that I can start putting the drawer liner in and then moving some stuff into the drawers. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## diverlloyd

One of the pallets the wife purchased had some very nice hiking backpacks in it. So now we have a metal detector backpack along with the gold panning stuff, and a magnet fishing backpack. The old bag had a 10 oz bottle of 99.9999 percent deet bug spray. So we are ready for outdoor fun.


----------



## bandit571

Hour and a half IN the shop….









4 sides of the lid are glued up….maybe tomorrow, I can trim it to size, add the flat top..









And start on the next box…









About ready for new batteries…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Randy. Stay warm buddy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I also wish Mother Nature would send Old Man Winter packing….
> ANOTHER freeze warning tonight….
> That makes heating an UN-insulated box truck very difficult!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Warm and sunny today, planted tomatoes and peppers… Jus sayin'.....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Randy, glad to hear about your brother and may the antibodies be with him! Sounds like you picked a few weeks too soon to head back north. Did you ever post pictures of your finished rig? It sounds pretty cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, glad to hear about your brother and may the antibodies be with him! Sounds like you picked a few weeks too soon to head back north. Did you ever post pictures of your finished rig? It sounds pretty cool.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, my brother's recovery was great news…

"The Rig" ain't anywhere near finished….
Heck, it's not really even started yet….
But, I am living in it!!!


----------



## ssnvet

30" Oak stump. We saved the biggest one for last.










Here's a short video "the moment of truth".


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Randy, glad to hear about your brother and may the antibodies be with him! Sounds like you picked a few weeks too soon to head back north. Did you ever post pictures of your finished rig? It sounds pretty cool.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Yeah, my brother s recovery was great news…
> 
> "The Rig" ain t anywhere near finished….
> Heck, it s not really even started yet….
> But, I am living in it!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Are you procrastinating again?


----------



## rhybeka

wow Matt! so now what? do they haul them away, get chipped up, what happens to the stumps now that they are out?

hurting today after yesterday's training session. my leveling feet from lee valley should arrive today so I can assemble and fit the cabinet in!

ok - time for cheerios and work. merp.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Are you procrastinating again?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Isn't that what one is supposed to do….
During a "National Shut-down"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a run in with a log this morning. I tried to slide a log on the trailer and my feet slipped out from under me on the wet trailer. My face went straight into the log. I was seeing stars for a moment and got a nice cut on my nose. Drove home while wiping blood with a napkin. Cindy put steri strips on me before she went to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Randy! Carry on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Enough of the face plants….
You too, Bandit….
& that goes for everyone else also!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I have heard root balls make for pretty turnings.


----------



## controlfreak

You sure don't look very happy in that picture and it shows. Is the nose okay? I mean not broken? I suppose looking on the bright side you were able to keep your teeth out of harm's way. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks. No….nose is not broken, but it was already going thru my brain that my nose was broken. I think my face was still smashing into log when I was thinking that.


----------



## mudflap4869

I say, I say boy, that aint no grindstone there! Just glad you didn't use a saw blade to do that nose job. That could have damaged a good saw.
Wait until you get to be as old as some of us, then you can justify doing that sort of thing to yourself. Hey I don't even have to be drinking any more to do that stuff.
At least you can tell the guys that Cindy hit you with a skillet, and not admit that you fell.
Hang in there my friend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Jim. I'll use that story.


----------



## Gene01

That's an OUCH, Bill. Glad it's not broken.


----------



## bandit571

MRI on knee this morning….was not fun. Trying to hold the dang thing still long enough…didn't work the first time through….we tried again, second set was a little better behaved…but crampy. X-ray on the elbow….guess where it landed on the "film" cartridge…..right on the sorest spot on the elbow.

Waiting to hear back home they turned out…..

BTW: I'll spare you all the pictures of the leg…...tain't pretty, but it is "colourful"

Copycat…....


----------



## CFrye

I see black eyes in somebody's future! Ouch! 
Jim's VA doc recommended he get vitamin K to apply tropically to his bruises. 
Good news for your brother and family, Randy!
I'm too chicken to turn a root ball. Someday, maybe! 
Hey, Marty! What did you do with the elephant-head root ball you cut at WoodStick 2014?


----------



## bandit571

Lumpy…









Bumpy…









and Blue..









Knee is a tad bit sore…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch bandit. Ouch.


----------



## bandit571

Just got the results back from today's tests….Possible Tear in Rotator Cuff, Possible fractured elbow, Blood pocket in knee, torn Meniscus….Getting referred to a Bone Doc…..


----------



## bandit571

Might be a bit rough to drive over to Beightler Armoury, just east of sawmill road, Friday….


----------



## ssnvet

Original plan was to bury them in a stump dump in back corner of our lot, but I found out that a guy will come with a massive (40 cu. yd.?) tractor trailer dump trailer and haul it away full of stumps for $400. Given that it was going to take ~2 hrs. to bury them (@$125/hr) I can get them out of here for an add'l $150.

That's what I call a no brainer.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bill. Be careful out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey, Marty! What did you do with the elephant-head root ball you cut at WoodStick 2014?
> 
> - CFrye


Um… I seen it not too long ago, I'll hafta look fer it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woodstick was 2015…..


----------



## Gene01

Looks painful, Bandit. Hope the medicos can get you some relief.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's the easy way to get these big boys to drop where you want them to (and not hit the house or shed)...










I called up my buddy whose doing the digging (and has a day job) and said "hey, I need you to move the excavator so I can drop my last tree". He stopped by after work to move the machine and asks me "why don't you just notch it and I'll push it over for you"

In <20 minutes we had both sides of this split trunk Maple safely down.


----------



## CFrye

> Woodstick was 2015…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, it just seemed like a year between WoodStick and Jim's surgery in June that year!

Ouch, Bandit! Are all the injuries on the same side?

Working smarter not harder, Matt!


----------



## ssnvet

> Working smarter not harder, Matt!
> - CFrye


Buy me an excavator and I'll work smarter every day :^p

Actually, if I ever won the Lotto, I probably would buy and excavator. Operating one of these looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## bandit571

All on the right side….from a standing start to laid out on the sidewalk….and ..I did not bounce. Left side is simply sore.










Sitting on the table…









Just a little box…









Everything fits…..at least I can do finger joints sitting down…









Next!


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt we had a sewer drainage issue here, the line was full of roots. So the company that I had come out cleared the drain for $99 and gave a year warranty. They also had it scoped and said it needed replaced. The guy gave me a estimate of 20k. I thought that was high but as they would be hand digging it in the crawl space not a bad price. The he told me it that they wouldn't be doing anything under the house or the back only in the front. That's a 30' run I laughed and told him that's 50 in material,50 in permits and 5 hours max. 4K a hour is ridiculous and way over a fair price. The wife said for that we can buy a medium excavator and I can have a new toy if I do it myself. So you may just need a clogged drain and not a winning lottery ticket. Heavy machinery with low hours around here goes very cheap at auction.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Original plan was to bury them in a stump dump in back corner of our lot, but I found out that a guy will come with a massive (40 cu. yd.?) tractor trailer dump trailer and haul it away full of stumps for $400. Given that it was going to take ~2 hrs. to bury them (@$125/hr) I can get them out of here for an add'l $150.
> 
> That's what I call a no brainer.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Why not burn them? Fire is free (until it gets out of control, then very expensive with lots of paperwork).


----------



## ssnvet

> Why not burn them? Fire is free (until it gets out of control, then very expensive with lots of paperwork).
> 
> - bigblockyeti


reasons not to burn:
1. These stumps are massive, and I have a lot of them. Many are too large for my 25 HP tractor to move.
2. Stumps have a very high moisture content and don't burn easily. 
3. Significant quantities of accelerate (diesel) would need to be applied repeatedly.
4. It would likely take multiple days for these to burn completely.
5. Unless there is snow on the ground, I'd need a burn permit.
6. Burn permits are only issued for 12 hours where I live.
7. The stumps are ~50% dirt and rock, which hold moisture and don't burn.
8. I have on many, many occasions burned brush over the years. I've almost lost control of a brush fire twice.
9. On one occasion, I had a brush fire completely put out (or so I thought), but the embers went deep into the soil and SIX days later, during a wind storm it came back as a smoldering leaf fire, which was called in from the fire tower on Mt. Agamenticas (really a big hill) 15 miles away. My wife looked out the window to see 6 fire trucks in our driveway and the Fire Chief threatened to bill me for the response, as he though I was burning brush without a permit.

I am a reformed brush burner and I now haul it to the transfer station (aka town dump) in a 1978 GMC 1-ton dump-bed beater truck where they grind it and sell it for bio fuel.

And that's why I'm not interested in burning stumps.

:^)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ouch, only 12 hours for a burn permit would be tough.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thermite Matt, thermite.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thermite certainly wouldn't be slowed down by dirt or rocks.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nope and it would be done fast.


----------



## ssnvet

I shall not give way to your temptations…. I'm saying "no" to my inner pyro.

Come Saturday morning, the stumps (along with $400 from my wallet) shall all magically disappear.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS ….FRIDAY, right…..

Funny, I don't feel a year older…...

Labels have been trimmed down, and glued to the lid of the block plane box, then a coat of Witch's Brew brushed on where the labels aren't…..


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Bandit! Make yourself a walking cane!


----------



## miketo

HBTY, Bandit!


----------



## controlfreak

Happy Birthday Bandit!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday Bandit.

You're one of the most productive woodworkers I've ever seen.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks…
Pictures?









One done…have a parking spot, for it, too…









I think I'll take a nap in a bit….


----------



## CFrye

Well! THAT didn't feel good! The 3 middle digits on my left hand got caught between a short piece of plywood and the feed belt on the drum sander. The heartless beast ignored my commands of "stop. Stop! *STOP*!" Finally remembered hey! there's a crank on the side to lower the feed belt. RICE (Rest/Ice/Compression/Elevation) has been applied. As Jim says "Pain let's you know you're alive". I'm ALIVE!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You didn't have to one up me Candy.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sorry Candy. I can imagine that doesn't feel very good.

On another note,

I've been tinkering with a cutting system again. My first attempt was foiled by a bent cutting guide so I had to give up on that one. I tried again with a different (straight) cutting guide. I made a shoe for the old SkillSaw that slides nice on the track. Then modified my little assembly bench so that I can use the track on it. I can raise the track supports on the front and back of the bench to accommodate different stock thickness. The track can be easily removed when not being used or, I can simply stand it upright as in the one picture.

I have it cutting square and the saw cuts plumb. No dust collection though : (. Here's a few pics:


----------



## rockusaf

Happy B-Day Bandit. Hope you're feeling better.

Candy, I'm sure there's a sticker on that sander somewhere that says to keep your fingers away from the belt, probably should listen to it. Feel better to you too.

Got my clamp rack done and mounted tonight, nothing special but since I just got some parallel clamps I needed a place to store them.










Holds all the parallel clamps I have now and room for more or I can put my f-style clamps in there for now.










Rock


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday

Candy fingers are always in the way of progress

Come on Matt they could disappear in a puff of super heated magic smoke along with some giggles.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, no blood leaking, therefore no contest. 
Blaster, square and plumb is great!
Rock, I guess I got the mute (as well as deaf) version. Nice clamp collection and display!
AJ, ain't it the truth!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy BD Bandit,

So how is everyone doing health wise? Is your state opening up for more freedom of movement??

For me my daughter and my SIL came with all 4 grandkids and I was very busy cutting, gluing, dying, arraigning.

Here are the pictures and I have to say they did a good job and the photo frame came out really nice to.





































All of this is from either pine or scraps a local friend of mine who makes backs gives me. A lot of it goes for campfires and they used some of that.

My other two granddaughters started theirs but did not finish and waiting in the shop for them to come back.

That is what happened with my grandsons photo frame. He glued up two pieces from the same guy who makes the banks and we dyed them with black in and he had to go back home. He finished it up for mothers day and gave it to Mom.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been damp around here the last several days. Only about an inch of rain but just stayed wet every day. Did get the lawn mowed yesterday finally between showers. Should be sunny and warm for a couple days now.

You folks are sure beating yourselves up. Hope everyone gets healed up and hope for no more hurting surprises.

Have been busy in the shop with a lot of smaller projects. Will get the last done today then clean up the shop. Have a big job starting the first of the week. Some folks have ben wanting a new bedroom furniture set and yesterday they stopped and finally decided on the style, size and color of everything. Will be a king size bed, tall chest of drawers and a dresser with a mirror. All made from knotty alder to match their house trim and doors and a more country rustic style. Should keep me busy for awhile at least.


----------



## miketo

Wow, Candy, hope you feel better after your "run in" with the belt sander. Yowch!


----------



## Gene01

Phyl gave us a scare. Woke up around 4 AM with chills, sweats, dizziness and a low grade temp. Local county health nurse suggested she give it a few hours and if no improvement, head for the hospital. 
She stayed in bed and slept for a couple hours. When she woke, she felt much better and refused to go to the hospital. She's up and about now and claims she's fine now. We'll watch her for the rest of the day. Hopefully, she keeps improving.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, fun times!
King size, Mark? Your shop is gonna feel mighty small!
Gene, that is Scary! Praying for continued improvement!


----------



## bandit571

Birthday doings….3 hours walking around in the Heart of Ohio Antique Center…..and spent about $98….Used a cane to walk. Turned down more items than I bought….Film @2300 hrs….2 chisels, 2 drills, 2 planes. Need to sit a spell….That much walking with a mask on….I'm beat.


----------



## Gene01

Update on Phyllis…She's much better. She's been taking antibiotics for a slight UTI and we finally got around to reading the side effects. They mirror her symptoms of this morning. On her own, because her doc isn't in on Saturday, she's elected to not take the 3 left.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, glad to hear you are taking precautions! 
Over the last few weeks we have been doing some maintenance on shop machines. Flipped the blades on the planer. Changed the blade on the bandsaw which was closely and loudly followed by a blow out on the lower tire. New urethane tires ordered and installed. Let me tell you this video was awesome! Replaced both tires *without taking the wheels off* in about 20 minutes! Today we replaced the sandpaper on the drum sander. Jim's been reorjiganizing the shop and I am slowly moving stuff into the She Shed. Trying to be productive (without getting carried away).


----------



## bandit571

Pickings for today…









A Sargent #414c VBM jack plane ( even got a 10% discount!)









A $15 Stanley No. 4…









A Millers Falls No. 170 push drill..A Millers Falls No. 1950 Brace, and a pair of chisels…









The #170 even had 3 bits in the handle! Total for today? $98.03 counting sales tax….about 3 hours of walking around….nice birthday present!


----------



## CFrye

Very nice Bday, Bandit!


----------



## theoldfart

Happy BD Bandit, nice score on the #4.


----------



## diverlloyd

Today is the wife and I's 11th anniversary. All together it's been 20 years together. She wanted to nap and I went to a friends to help him install a pool. Now after dinner we are lounging around the house getting ready to watch some Aussie gold hunters.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to you both, DL.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats DL!

Kind of tired tonight…..been researching the tools I brought home, today….


----------



## theoldfart

Congrats DL, we just celebrated(Covid celebration, just the two of us) our fiftieth.

Night on the town comes later.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary, AJ and Jess!
Happy Anniversary, Kevin and child bride!
Gene, how's Phyl?


----------



## diverlloyd

Thank you all I hope to make it to fifty and beyond.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for aking, Candy. Shes all better now. The episode took a lot out of her so, she slept a lot yesterday. Nevertheless, she got a good 8 hours more last night. She seems to be right as rain, this morning. Although, we're pretty sure her symptoms were caused by the antibiotics she's taking, she's completing the doses. She took one last night and, again this morning with no adverse effects so far. BTW, the antibiotic is Nitrofurantroin. 100 mg per cap.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Going out in a bit….looking for NEW shoes. Have to take the Boss along, though…..

Jack plane is from 1907, and is a Sargent No. 414c, with the V.B.M. logo
Stanley No. 4 is from 1942. Type 17. Has a very thick casting for the sole. 
Millers Falls #1950 Buck Rogers Brace is from 1950, go figure..
Millers Falls#170 is a V-Line push drill from 1954, and has 3 out of the 4 bits it was sold with, when new.

One chisel is a Fulton Special, the wider one is by PEXTO.

Fellow had 4 Stanley #3 planes in his case….but, I wasn't paying $70 each….


----------



## CFrye

Gene, good news!


----------



## diverlloyd

I cubed up the off cuts from the last beef tenderloin. I'm thinking that will be be a decent lunch pan fryer and maybe stuck in a tortilla.


----------



## bandit571

Right leg is getting fat, "buzzy", and has hot spots…..I see the Bone Doc in the morning, maybe I can wait until then…

New "Clod-hoppers" have been bought, will need to be "broken in"....a little too stiff, right now…

Going to try to sit with that leg up in the air, again…..


----------



## BlasterStumps

Just starting in with the planning for the new tool board(s) to go on the wall(s) above the base cabinets. I sure hope some good ideas pop into my head 'cause right now I'm experiencing something similar to writer's block. : (. I spent some time so far just picking out tools, doing some measuring and a lot of head scratching. I'm sure I missed several things that will eventually come to mind.

I think I would rather be trying my Gnomes out in different places in the garden : )


----------



## CFrye

Mike, I think Alex has at least one of everything in his wall hung tool cabinet here. 
May remind you of something you forgot!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…


----------



## ssnvet

Saturdays excitement…. bye-bye stumps




























That's a 30 cu. yd. roll off container…. they stuffed it to the gills and I still had 4 big stumps left. Not sure how I want to handle them. May try to haul one at a time in my 1-ton.

Skipper was supervising…










This will likely by his last construction project with me, as his cancer has come back with a vengeance. It's gotten into his lymph nodes and he now has a tumor the size of a child's fist. Vet says there's nothing that can really be done for him.


----------



## bandit571

How does one get 5 "aces"?

Also…do ya think I used enough clamps?









Looks like it could walk across the bench's top….BORG CUBE? Or..









Well, it was known as the Buck Rogers line of tools….


----------



## Gene01

Very sorry about the sad news re: Skipper, Matt. Our dogs bring so much joy to our lives and, such sorrow when they have to leave us.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sorry about your dog Matt. We can certainly sympathize, we just lost a 13 year old Cairn.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nicely done on the tool cabinet Bandit. I like old tools, like looking at them and working on them but organizing them for a wall cabinet has never been a strong suit of mine. I can chalk it up to not having any imagination.

Congrats to you for a job well done.


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper is 12 1/2, which I'm told is pretty old for a Golden. He's been my only "male" companion since daughter #3 was borne and my wife announced that she was done. He's been the best dog we could have ever asked for and my "little buddy". He even won my wife over who is a certified "cat whisperer".


----------



## bandit571

Knee got drained….letting all the rest just heal up….no surgery.


----------



## miketo

Oh Matt, I'm so sorry about Skipper. My wife loves Goldens and this would break her heart. Best wishes to you and your fam over the next several weeks.

Bandit, good to hear things are on the mend!


----------



## ssnvet

I think this is my next quickie shop project…

I've got an "outback hat" (think Crocodile Dundee) that I really like, but can't ware, as it's just small enough to be uncomfortable.


----------



## rad457

> I think this is my next quickie shop project…
> 
> I ve got an "outback hat" (think Crocodile Dundee) that I really like, but can t ware, as it s just small enough to be uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Been on my to do list for a few years Have a Pendleton hat that has shrunk over the years.(Not the wife's opinion)

I feel for you, my Pup at 14 1/2 and has been of his Meds since last Nov. when he had an appointment with the Vet.
Took him of the Meds and he bounced back but his age is catching up


----------



## CFrye

Hiya Skipper! Please give him ear scritches and/or belly rubs from me<3
Bandit, I can still see some wood-room for more clamps, I think. Drained knee feels better. Voice of experience.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Matt I have several hat stretchers. Growing up in the western ranch lifestyle I have several hats that do not see much use now on a daily basis. They all get a stretcher or a form in them when not in use. Here is one I bought before started making my own a few years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hat stretcher is probably a better idea than a head shrinker.


----------



## bandit571

Them head shrinkers get expensive….have to pay for that couch, after all.


----------



## ssnvet

> Here is one I bought before started making my own a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Festus56


Very cool. What do you use for a turn buckle?


----------



## bandit571

water running across the floor of the shop, right now…..the infamous dungeon creek.

Checked to make sure the floor drain was clear…..unplugged the tablesaw…looks like it is set in, for the night..


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry about the fur buddy Matt. I'm not looking forward to mine passing but she will get a box made to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Festus56

Matt I use little ones from ACE hardware. About 6" total length and drill the wood out to size and epoxy them in. Taper the sides of the wood a couple degrees and they will go in the sweatband easy without having to adjust every time.


----------



## bandit571

Box was a tight fit..









Then the rains came….then..









Dungeon Creek on the rise….there is a floor drain..









Back in that corner….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday is over with, safe to wake up…..Still raining.

Finger gets poked this morning….will see what they say about the blood thinners and this old knee.

Haven't checked on the Dungeon Creek, yet….


----------



## CFrye

Busy day in the ER yesterday. I didn't realize how mentally drained I was until I unsuccessfully tried to unlock the car door with the key instead of the fob :-(


----------



## miketo

Hi, y'all.

Spent yesterday a.m. doing a lightning-fast weed-pulling run in our plant beds. Spent the p.m. helping get mulch blown into the plant beds. Spent evening on my back with a sharp, painful spasming muscle somewhere under my right shoulder blade. Whose idea was this "growing older" thing anyway? It sucks.


----------



## rhybeka

managed to get Lily walked while it was only spitting rain instead of driving rain - she was happy about that - pooped twice for me. Work has been taking itself out on the SO and I - could really use some shop time. I need to get some 5/16 nuts though and seriously don't feel like trying Lowes or HD any time soon.

@Candy sounds like something I'd do!

think it's time for some more Assassin's Creed Syndicate before bed. Hopefully I sleep better tonight.

@Matt lots of cheeseburgers and love! /hugs/ to Skipper!

I'm glad I've never needed a hat stretcher - I've always had the opposite issue - ordered too big and need it to shrink! The black one I got custom thankfully has fit well for the past 22 years… had it cleaned professionally twice and still looks about as good as the day I bought it. Boy I'm glad it can't talk…


----------



## bandit571

Knee drain didn't help much….seems to have filled right back up….also have what feels like shin splints down the outside of that leg…...

All this rain ain't making Uncle Arthur very happy.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' all. Just glad the sump pump is running. think I've worn the SO down enough we'll get a battery backup and sump… will see though. headache today and lots of meetings. woohoo.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..thinking about a CCR song…."Who'll stop the rain"


----------



## CFrye

> Hi, y all.
> 
> Whose idea was this "growing older" thing anyway? It sucks.
> 
> - Mike


Kids, Mike, it was ignorant kids.


----------



## miketo

(shakes imaginary cane) Those meddling kids!


----------



## DonBroussard

Get outta my yard!


----------



## bandit571

But….before you go….mow my yard….

Shopping done, bills paid…taking a break.


----------



## Doe

Remember Chris who was in Japan? I think he moved back to Michigan. Does anyone know how he's doing? The flooding is awful.

We're fine and Gerry is retired-yay!!! Miss Winnifer reminds him constantly that he needs to exercise to keep healthy. And she needs extra cookies to keep up her strength.

This is a special day for me; I turned on the lathe for the first time in 3+ years to make some cellphone stands. Then I remembered that the epoxy and ca glue are at least 4 years old. Oh, and although I have a rust inhibitor in one of the toolbox drawers, I don't have one in the one with the darn expensive eccentric chuck. Rats. An emergency trip to Lee Valley was in order. They have parking lot delivery which is cool. Not going in prevents impulse buying which is a terrible problem for us (and they have cookies for the dog customers). They didn't have glue and Home Despot didn't either. Tomorrow I'll need to go to to my wood procurers, they also have parking lot pick up so there's no danger there. "Just glue, my good man, just glue (although that newfaluting helmet on the interwebs looks darn comfy on the interwebs)".

Stay safe, my friends.


----------



## miketo

> Tomorrow I ll need to go to to my wood procurers


I love this description of them. It sounds like dubious deals made with disreputable persons for shady purposes.


----------



## CFrye

*DOE!* congratulations to you both on Gerry's retirement! Keep him moving, Winnie! Ooo, please tell me more about newfaluting comfy looking hood!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Doe. Haven't heard from Chris in a long time. I suspect that Arlin has heard from him more recently than we have. 
He was in Okinawa and then went home to Michigan.


----------



## bandit571

DOE!

Forest of clamps has arrived in the shop, today..









Topper was installed, too….PITA…









I'd get 3 corners in place, the fourth wanted to take off….

I also got the Fulton Special sharpened up…need to find a spot to stash it..









Enjoying a Guinness Blonde at the moment….may have earned it?









Box joints fit the way they are supposed to…


----------



## Gene01

Congrats Jerry!!!!


----------



## Doe

Gerry says thanks.

Candy, it's a Powercap Active Particulate PAPR Respirator. It's $679 - gasp! I have a Trend Airshield but it's kind of heavy but I'll have to suck it up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Paprs are expensive, if I was still welding I would have bought one of the papr welding hoods.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All and Welcome back Doe!

Busy with projects here and not slowing down much. Need to get the shop guy to work faster if that is possible. Seems like he gets distracted a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everyone who works in my shop is like that, Mark.


----------



## bandit571

Work? what is this "work" you speak of?


----------



## Gene01

If you figure out that faster thing, let us know.


----------



## CFrye

I have heard that about the Trend. Do you know how the PAPR compares to the Axminster Evolution (currently out of stock @ half the cost). I have been told that doctors in the thick of things treating COVID patients are buying the PAPR's for themselves. The price, though it seems high, is less than one ER visit if you inhale the wrong kinda wood dust! Yet, hard to justify if you already have the Trend. 
Everyone in our shop is like that here, too!
I think I have 99% of the 'scrap wood' moved over to the She Shed. I have got to make something with that stuff. It is way too pretty to be languishing!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Stumpy!! Are you ok up there in the flood zone?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hello Stumpy!! Are you ok up there in the flood zone?
> 
> - Festus56


My thoughts exactly!!!

That & I hope EVERYONE else EVERYWHERE is WELL!!!


----------



## Gene01

Not much drama up here on the mesa, Randy. The virus is subsiding and, rains don't start til August. Boring is good.


----------



## rhybeka

row, row, row yer boat…. flood walls in Cbus have been activated along 71 N/S, but that's the extent of my knowledge. So far the sump pump is keeping us dry thank God! and we've been able to get Lily to do her business outside so far…I'm probably jinxing us but oh well.

DOE! Alec Steele used to wear a Trend microshield but he switched to one of the others because he started carrying it in his shop….but I don't remember which one it was. I've been wondering if it might be a good investment at some point but I cringe at the pricetags - especially since I don't do any turning. get the dust collection working first!

Ok…back to work now…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Knee is getting better…slowly.

Breakfast will be a couple slices of wheat, with a decent layer of "Goober Grape" spread on it…bought a jar yesterday, has peanut butter, and grape jelly stripes…..makes a PB&J Sammich in one swipe of a knife…

2nd Breakfast…will be pills…then see about the Elevenses, then lunch….then afternoon Tea….dinner? Supper?


----------



## ssnvet

> Remember Chris who was in Japan? I think he moved back to Michigan. Does anyone know how he s doing? The flooding is awful.
> - Doe


Chris was from pretty far up north…. may have even been a Yooper. Last I heard he was taking classes and the school was very accommodating of his disability…. but that was a looooooong time ago.

Flooding is in Midland. Stumpy is just north of Flint IIRC, so that's probably not more than 45 min. drive.


----------



## ssnvet

In our attempts to excavate for the frost walls for the new garage build, we discovered something.

Not Indian bones… but….... Terra Firma!










They don't call it the Granite State for nuttin'


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt thermite won't help that but some dynoooo mite will.


----------



## firefighterontheside

PAPR is not any better protection than APR, but it is easier to breathe since it is powered. Go thru a lot of batteries.


----------



## Gene01

> Matt thermite won t help that but some dynoooo mite will.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yup. Ya need a widow maker, though. Air powered. No drill bit on this one. Google it. Interesting reading.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene those mining tools are amazing. Takes a beast of a person to wield those all day. It's still better then one guy holding a bit while another smacks it with a sledge. That's when the holder makes sure he was friends with the swinger.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene those mining tools are amazing. Takes a beast of a person to wield those all day. It s still better then one guy holding a bit while another smacks it with a sledge. That s when the holder makes sure he was friends with the swinger.
> 
> - diverlloyd


When I nod my head, hit it.


----------



## bandit571

And try to be the next John Henry.

Usual snafus when trying to copy something from the interweebee…..in-house computer guru to the rescue….

Right leg from the knee down still hurts…still very fat…tends to buzz a bit….


----------



## CFrye

APR?


----------



## firefighterontheside

APR is air purifying respirator

PAPR is powered air purifying respirator


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...you too, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Morning to ya…...you too, Randy.
> 
> - bandit571


Right back at ya….
Anyone know what day it is????
What month and year would also help!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Step the footing and drill and pin directly to the ledge.

Standard practice in these parts.

The ledge isn't gonna heave.


----------



## Gene01

> Step the footing and drill and pin directly to the ledge.
> 
> Standard practice in these parts.
> 
> The ledge isn t gonna heave.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It'll be solid as a rock….so to speak.


----------



## bandit571

1st yard sale…drove by it…..2nd one ? Besides a big box of Lego parts for $8…
Spent another $6 on..









These two and a $1 baggie..









The Compass had a special pencil…









Baggie?









Here is most of what was in there…









And the rest. 
Not too bad a day?


----------



## bandit571

Just got the yard mowed….need a B EE RR U N…..now.


----------



## Gene01

All that yard saling and mowed one, too. You deserve a few cold ones.


----------



## bandit571

> Morning to ya…...you too, Randy.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Right back at ya….
> Anyone know what day it is????
> What month and year would also help!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Last I looked, this be a FRIDAY, 22 May, 2020….
Need Snoopy's happy dance posted…
2 Guinness Extra Stouts, ICE COLD….seemed to do the trick.


----------



## diverlloyd

Migraine for about a week now, so we decided to go and buy new phones. I want a iPhone se because it has the home clicky button, wife wants a iPhone 11 plus. So we stop at two att stores we like and they have to order the se then Best Buy won't let us in the store and have to make a appointment to buy one. So on to target and they have them but won't let us touch them to see if that is what we want. One would think with the sell being 1500 to 3000 they would at least let us touch one. I told the wife at that price I'm not buying sight unseen, if that was the case we could just order online. No wonder brick and mortar stores are on the decline. I understand the virus and stipulations but all the stores have cleaning wipes for after we touch them. But I'm 99% sure on what I want or I would have been asking for a specific thing. Maybe it's the migraine that makes me feel a bit irked.
Bandit I was looking around in the shop and my planes must be having babies. I lifted up a box on the bench and have 6 plus block planes and 4-6 bench planes that I forgot about.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Morning to ya…...you too, Randy.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Right back at ya….
> Anyone know what day it is????
> What month and year would also help!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


WHAT!!! Is this a new day???


----------



## rockusaf

We're replacing all the interior doors with solid core Jeld Wen doors, didn't want to take on that project making them all myself. After a couple months they came in and we picked them up with what we thought was enough new hinges to replace the old ones. One of us didn't take into consideration that we need to add a 3rd hinge to each due to the extra weight and the wife is refusing to accept any of the blame for that. Anyway, the store had just enough for what we thought we needed and there are none at nearby stores so gotta wait to get more.

Rock


----------



## CFrye

> - bandit571


Beka! Bandit found your pencil!
Shouldn't that read "HAND TOOL NUT"?

AJ, that is totally ridiculous!

Rock, Oops!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..and to Uncle Charles….paying the price of all that walking, yesterday….


----------



## Doe

Candy, that's interesting, I didn't know about the COVID-19 aspect of it. When the Trend breaks (this is my second one - fyi dropping is not recommended), I'll go for the Evolution. Shipping is expensive though, when I bought a wobble chuck it was expensive; so much that I can't remember it.

Woe is me (first world problems). My head hurts and my back aches from the helmet and the ear muffs make me feel like I'm in a goldfish bowl. I can't remember where I put things and how I did things. I used to be able to knock off stuff pretty quick. Don't say anything-I'm going to do some turning every day. I still have a lot of kits to do. Maybe I'll get back to bowls again.

Beka, I had to look up Alec Steele. At first, I thought that he was the young man from Louisiana who wore a vest and tie on Forged in Fire - they look very similar. For us, Forged in Fire is recorded and the next day is an event with pizza. It's my favorite show.


----------



## bandit571

Anybody ta home?
Been digging through a LARGE Flat Rate box









That cost me $8 the other day….









Thinking there MIGHT be something good inside…









Have no idea what all is down in there…


----------



## diverlloyd

Had the cnc going today while I was cleaning up the shop. Need to make a separator bucket for the dust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning friends. It's a very nice Sunday morning here at work.
I get to go home tomorrow morning and install a new water heater. Found the old one leaking from the bottom. I guess it's time. It's almost 20 years old. New one is same size but has a heat pump built in that's supposed to save tons of energy. Water lines hook up on side, so I have some pipe sweating to do. Joy.


----------



## Gene01

Heat pumps are indeed energy effecient. We installed two mini splits last February that totally replaced our gas furnace and the A/C. Electric bill went up a tad ($13 was the largest monthly jump) but, far less than the propane savings. Haven't had to use the cooling feature yet, but a short test revealed that they put out some really cold air. I suspect we'll see similar savings this summer in comparison to last summer's A/C use.


----------



## DonBroussard

I am waiting on delivery of a replacement garbage disposal. The old one quit working last week and I got on the phone with Moen's customer service line, did the troubleshooting steps (which I had already done). It looks like the reset switch malfunctioned. At the end of the call, they authorized the replacement of the disposer under the unit's 20-year warranty. I was expecting it on Friday but it won't be delivered until Tuesday. Waiting a few extra days for delivery is a small price to pay, to honor the ultimate price paid by our service members.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Indeed Don.

This water heater apparently works by the heat pump maintaining the hot water while not being used and then the heating elements kick in when hot water is being used from the unit. It has a digital control to set the temp and a vacation function. In the past we turned off the breaker while on vac.


----------



## bandit571

New little block plane works as designed..









Has been cleaned up, and sharpened….

Son ordered a portable Dishwasher from Lowes….2 weeks ago….still hasn't been delivered. Stuck somewhere in Columbus,OH…....


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit - looks like that $8 flat rate box might be useful to Beka.


----------



## controlfreak

It was obvious that my small window unit that I mounted in the wall was no match for my uninsulated roof so I started insulation today. Had to buy 23" as the rafters are 24"OC. I was able to get 3/4 of the roof done and could already feel the difference. On the plus side the $80 bag of batts was exactly what I needed. Four more batts to go but I needed a break. I might get some of that white 1/8' sheeting to dress it up a bit and reflect some light.

Almost won a bid on a Stanley Bailey No 7 last night but was beat in last 5 seconds, I gotta work on my timing.


----------



## BlasterStumps

All cabinets are done. Now for some tool racks and holders, etc. Need to clean up the mess first then I can start moving my tools in in earnest. Started this shed/workshop back mid December last year. It's good to finally see cabinets. : )


----------



## BlasterStumps

controlfreak, what are Stanley 7 planes going for now at auction? I haven't been on ebay for sometime now.


----------



## mudflap4869

ARGH! I got nuthin.


----------



## controlfreak

> controlfreak, what are Stanley 7 planes going for now at auction? I haven t been on ebay for sometime now.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


The one I got beat on was $108.00 which I thought was a great deal. Most seem to be closer to $200. One No 7 I waited until about 5 seconds left to bid and it would have won but didn't make it in time and the other I bid at 15 seconds and got outbid at 5 seconds. I am getting discouraged, looking for a user not a show piece.

On the bright side I now have access to 16,000 woodworking plans, my life is complete!


----------



## miketo

If you print out the 16,000 plans, you can fold and laminate them and build your own No. 7.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Decoration Day…...remember them, lest we forget.


----------



## Gene01

We'll never forget.


----------



## ssnvet

I won't forget…


----------



## ssnvet

I finally got a string line on the back side of the excavation and discovered that we were out of square. Excavator guy came out Saturday morning to do a quick touch up and I took the pressure washer out to clean off the ledge surfaces again.

Concrete guy dropped his form truck off today, and will form and likely pour the footings tomorrow. And if the town code enforcement guy makes it out and signs off, we'll go straight into forming and pouring the frost walls on Wednesday. Concrete guy needs to strip the forms the next day, but I'll wait a few days to let the walls fully cure before we start to back fill. That will give me some time to get a load of sand and a load of gravel on site.


----------



## ssnvet

I actually made something out of wood yesterday….

PT 4×4 skids and 1×6 deck boards with 2×4 blocking. Now I can move the plow around with the tractor forks easy cheasy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't forget.
I used the day to drive around the whole St. Louis area to find a bicycle for Liam's birthday tomorrow. We will have a teen in the house. OMG. In the end I ended up buying a nice bike from my nephew. Tomorrow will be all about installing a new water heater. Not fun.


----------



## CFrye

CF, does the No. 7 have to be a Stanley?

Happy birthday, Liam!

Exciting progress, Matt!

Burning more scrap wood. This is stuff I've had since BC (*Before Charles* let us raid his scrap wood pile). I still rescued a few pieces before the torch got it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a really nice no. 7. I need to find a nice place to display it. I will not use it.


----------



## Gene01

Had a #8. Gave it to Dave at Eddie's boil in '14. Speaking of Dave, anybody heard from him or, William, lately?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. You too, Randy. Uncle Charles as the wake-up call.

Have a #8, from Charles Neil. Have an Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7, and a Stanley No. 7c…....seem to use the #7c a lot, when the boards are long enough. Lately?








I scale the plane to the work being done…


----------



## rhybeka

@bandit that looks like an $8 box of fun! I just volunteered to let Julie use legos to figure out drawer organizers for the new cabinets installed last Friday. prefinished to save me some time/effort but I'd still give an eye/tooth for a decent stud finder. I still have a few things to bring up to you 

@Matt you get to have all the fun with the big tools!

We started organizing the house in an attempts to get ahead of the kitchen/house remodel we'll be staring down in a few years. There's only two hoomans that live in this house, and there's too much [email protected]

@Doe Alec wanted to be on Forged but I don't remember/know how that worked or didn't work out. he's a good guy to watch - been following him many years now


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the water heater installed this morning, as well as finally getting hot water running to Liam's bathroom downstairs. He turned 13 today. Hot water was his present from me.
Here is my Bailey #7. I'm on the lookout for 8 and 9.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF, does the No. 7 have to be a Stanley?
> 
> - CFrye


Doesn't have to be a stanley #7, I have seen a few OHIO and a few Sargent but not much else. There is a Record that looks nice but may be a newer model that is at $84 so I may give that a try unless folks think I should stay away. I also see a okay stanley no 7 up tomorrow evening so there is hope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got my #7 when I saw an ad for "box of old hand planes" for $35 on FB a few years ago. I ran and bought the box. The 7 was in there.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Got a little more done on the tool boards. Still some little stuff to put up.


----------



## ssnvet

Got footings?


----------



## rad457

They supposed to be crooked like that? Bandit there with with some Special Dew?


----------



## bandit571

BTDT, way too many sweaty T-shirts…..

Cold beer in a cooler, for the trip home…..30 pack almost made it…( 6 person crew, driver got Gatorade)


----------



## DS

Matt, I am super-jealous.

This looks awesome.

(You DEFINITELY needed another major project to keep you busy.)


----------



## controlfreak

> I got my #7 when I saw an ad for "box of old hand planes" for $35 on FB a few years ago. I ran and bought the box. The 7 was in there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I hardly know you but feel compelled to give you a "you suck" for that score. Nice!


----------



## bandit571

Was almost done, fixing the last dovetail…..power goes out….standing in the shop, no lights. 15 minutes later, power goes back on….got the box all glued up, film @2300 hrs….


----------



## ssnvet

> (You DEFINITELY needed another major project to keep you busy.)
> - DS


Who knows…. I may even finish this one :^p


----------



## bandit571

Concentration, slips away….and you get..









Pins that are facing the wrong way…...









This is what they are supposed to look like….









And this was …fun to make….









Handle for the lid of the box…









Finally got things fixed, and in the clamps….


----------



## bandit571

BTW….the 2 long planes on the bottom shelf? Stanley No. 7c, Type 9, and the one behind that is an Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7, Type 4…..Average price? $25….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks controlfreak?


----------



## CFrye

CF, I have a Union (?) #7 that is in need of some TLC. 


























All of the parts are not pictured but they are all present and accounted for. I will take more and better pictures if you're interested. I will not get to it for a really long time. I'd be happy to talk turkey with you. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## ssnvet

Woke up at 6 and realized I forgot to make up PVC tubes to place in the concrete wall so I can easily run the electrical conduit underground to the garage. Also, I'm relocating the LPG tanks to the far side of the garage and want to be able to run the gas line through 3" sched. 40 PVC pipe under the slab.

After rummaging around in the barn and finding pipe it was off to Home Depot to get the correct fittings (female-female) and a quick fab. job in the shop and then out to mark up the footings to show where they go in the wall.

Phew… made it to work 2 minutes late and already sweating.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..
Used to call those "Mouse Holes".....don't forget to seal the ends with duck tape…...A block of wood was inside the pipe, and we'd run a screw through the forms to fix the contraption in place…...when the forms came back off, there would be that gray tape showing, and we left that until "Sparky" came along, to run his cables. And he'd also wanted a couple, to run ground wires back outside, to connect with the 10' long ground rods he'd drive into the ground.

Haven't even had me Mountain Dew, this morning…..waiting on both eyes to wake up.
All that long hair on me head, was buzzed off…..looking like Mr. White…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Sunshines!

@Matt better to realize it now rather than later!

I dressed up today as I think my noon call is on video. sweater and turtleneck since I'm in the basement and it's quite chilly down here. I have to go upstairs to warm up. Glad it's going to cool down a bit for the weekend so I can get the AC back into the shop and some outside stuff done. Need to lay out where the firepit is going to get moved to and power wash the concrete patio.

I can also finish my TS cabinet as the 1/2" screw hooks arrived yesterday and are the perfect size, hopefully finish cutting the flip top stand and see if I have enough ply left to build Stumpy's adjustable clamp rack!


----------



## Gene01

For the third successive day, AZ and our county has no new Covid deaths or new reported cases.

Yesterday, Phyl, Oakley (the dog) and, I went to the city park for a picnic. We watched a 3 on 3 BB game. No social distancing there! And, horror of horrors, they wiped their sweaty faces with their bare hands. But, to be totally transparent, there's only been 3 cases since March in our zip code.

On Monday, we threw caution to the winds and actually shook hands with and, embraced several fellow vets. It felt good!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Have been busy in the shop with the furniture order and a few smaller projects. Have been trying to keep up with ya'll
and all that is happening.

Good to see your project is off end going Matt. Will be nice when you get it done.

We were the same Gene. Three days without then yesterday added a new case. It is getting better I guess. Not much different for me as the only time I leave home is to go to the PO, lumberyard or the beer store.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol Gene. You rebel.
I shook hands with someone who came to buy wood from me this morning, but he's a fellow first responder, so we weren't causing each other more risk than we already have.


----------



## miketo

> Hot water was his present from me.


If I was thirteen again, I'd probably have liked an Xbox more.


----------



## bandit571

I think I may have used too many clamps, today….









Just to glue the bottom to the box.


----------



## diverlloyd

Played with the cnc, mowed the yard and now watching the space x manned launched. I'm hoping it goes well for the astronauts.


----------



## diverlloyd

Guess I will be waiting till Saturday now that it's been scrubbed for today.


----------



## bandit571

Pine shavings and saw dust have gone to the firepit…along with a bunch of empty cardboard boxes….
Yuengling Lager ( or 2) to cool off…..was trying to avoid a Bandit-que….


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up…









Open the lid, to wax the slides









Then, to spread the wax better…just slide the lid closed…









Non-lid end?









Stain is on, will allow to dry, and see IF it will need a second coat…


----------



## controlfreak

Well I guess my timing is getting better. I finally got a smooth bottom Stanley Bailey No. 7 on the way. The bad news is I have started looking at the No. 6's to get an idea of the price ranges.


----------



## CFrye

It's a slippery slope, CF!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Gene…. somebody better check your temperature quick :^p

Yesterday the concrete crew got the forms up, REBAR set and is ready to pour this a.m. Might have got it done yesterday, but they were missing one odd ball form and the code guy was less than specific about whether we could proceed without him.

Forms up









Here's a peep at the stepped footing









REBAR in…. I'm paying a bit extra to put a second row mid-height in the 8' back wall. My theory on REBAR is the more the merrier.









Though this exceeds code, adding stiffening ribs to the back wall adds minuscule cost. 









Trying to think ahead… this tube is to bring in an underground electrical feed. Two more 3" tubes for running a gas line. And one 4" tube for the pie-in-the sky maybe someday attic apartment (in case we have a fail to launch casualty or need an income source when the paychecks go away).









So far, the concrete guy has proven to be competent and responsive.

My insperation….

"Everyone then who hears these words of mine and does them will be like a wise man who built his house on the rock. And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat on that house, but it did not fall, because it had been founded on the rock." Matthew 7:24


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I think this is my next quickie shop project…
> 
> I ve got an "outback hat" (think Crocodile Dundee) that I really like, but can t ware, as it s just small enough to be uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Sorry about Skipper. That is what got my Abigail in 2009 and I still miss her very much. Great hunting and family dog.

On stretching the hat make sure to use steam also. It will allow the fibers to expand and stay that way. I shaped may a hat back in the day with steam.


----------



## rhybeka

@CF what Candy said XD Honestly, I've thought about getting something smaller than my …7…? just so I have a jointer that is a tad lighter. I've been working out though so - maybe I won't need it?

Morning all!

@Bandit looks great! when's the box class? I need to get in on that!

I'm jealous you guys got to shake hands/hug. I've taken special care to not do either of those things and it takes me so much extra effort since I'm just not wired that way. Grandma wanted a hug last Saturday and I almost did but was like noooope - fist bump since I'm not someone you hang with!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Anybody ta home?
> Been digging through a LARGE Flat Rate box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cost me $8 the other day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking there MIGHT be something good inside…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea what all is down in there…
> 
> - bandit571


How much you want for them Bandit. My grandkids love those things. All three save their $$$ to either buy kits or more plain blocks. I have to build a base for some of the things that built or maybe a piece of plywood.


----------



## Gene01

So far, so good, Matt. We still mask up where appropriate. But, I quit wearing the tin foil hat. 
That forming is looking great. Are you planning a sink and toilet? I wish I had.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hi Doe. Haven't heard from Chris in a long time. I suspect that Arlin has heard from him more recently than we have.
> He was in Okinawa and then went home to Michigan.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I sent him an email and PM and he has not responded at all. I do not have his phone number or I would call him.
That has been in the last 6 months. The email does not come back as a bad address so I assume he gets it. I have not heard from him for over a year + now.


----------



## ssnvet

> Are you planning a sink and toilet? I wish I had.
> - Gene Howe


I'm framing with attic trusses, so I definitely want the option to put in an efficiency apartment some day. Up here in Mainiac land, things are a bit less regulated than all you "civilized" folk are used to. I've known the code guy for years, and though he is buy the book, he's happy to coach you on how to get around the book.

No closet? Now it's an office and not a bedroom, so it doesn't count towards the septic system limit.

Extra bathroom? No problem, as long as you can get the pitch needed to gravity drain into your septic tank, you can have 20 bathrooms.

What kitchen? No sink and it's not a kitchen. I can run drain lines and water to the "no sink here" location and as long as there's no sink installed when he does his final inspection, I'll get a CO and be on my merry way.

Live Free or Die baby, that's just how we roll :^)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Me personally I find the #8 and #7 to big to push around for my back. I can barely do a #6 for a while so most of the time I use my Grizzly 6" carbide insert jointer.


----------



## bandit571

> Morning peeps….
> 
> Gene…. somebody better check your temperature quick :^p
> 
> Yesterday the concrete crew got the forms up, REBAR set and is ready to pour this a.m. Might have got it done yesterday, but they were missing one odd ball form and the code guy was less than specific about whether we could proceed without him.
> 
> Forms up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here s a peep at the stepped footing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBAR in…. I m paying a bit extra to put a second row mid-height in the 8 back wall. My theory on REBAR is the more the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though this exceeds code, adding stiffening ribs to the back wall adds minuscule cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to think ahead… this tube is to bring in an underground electrical feed. Two more 3" tubes for running a gas line. And one 4" tube for the pie-in-the sky maybe someday attic apartment (in case we have a fail to launch casualty or need an income source when the paychecks go away).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the concrete guy has proven to be competent and responsive.
> 
> My insperation….
> 
> "Everyone then who hears these words of mine and does them will be like a wise man who built his house on the rock. And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat on that house, but it did not fall, because it had been founded on the rock." Matthew 7:24
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Anchor bolts? either the "L" shaped ends, or the "J" shaped that hook onto the rebar…..both get floated in, with a plywood "raft".

Then, after the walls have set a while, and are stripped and back-filled ( 1-1/2" foam board between the walls and the inside back-fill)Take the PT sill plate, lay it right on top of the anchor bolts…have someone to help keep it in place, while you walk along and hit the plate at each anchor bolt location. Hard enough to leave a good mark. Flip the sill plate over, and drill the holes for the bolts to come through. Add the strip of sill sealer, then slide the sill plate over, and onto the bolts….

When you frame up the walls, use those "pre-drilled" sill plates. When you raise each wall section up, and place onto the anchor bolts…..have a cordless drill with a socket to match the bolt's nut….unless you LIKE using a wrench all day.

Hmmm, otherwise, a big-arsed Hilti drill and a large bit, drill through the sill plate, into the wall, and use Redhead anchors…..

Arlin: You may have to discuss Legos with Beka….

Fried Squirrel for Breakfast this morning…..had one decide to play with the transformer's fuse, on top of the power pole…..took awhile, before DP&L arrived to replace the blown fuse…..


----------



## ssnvet

J bolts (really 'L' bolts) are planned. 4 ft. max. spacing and 4"-12" from each end.

I've been going back and forth on sealing the foundation…. if I put 6 mil poly under the slab pour that should deal with any moisture issues… so sealing a foundation that is back filled inside and out seems a bit over the top.

Hadn't really considered insulating the inside of the foundation, though it makes sense. I do hope to put a Modene Hotdog in there eventually (a.k.a. after I recover from the financial hit), so plan was to insulate walls and ceiling in a couple years and then sheet rock the interior walls.


----------



## Gene01

Depending on your drainage, soil permeability and plans for guttering, sealing the foundation might be worthwhile.


----------



## bandit571

box will have a label…once the varnish has dried..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm using redheads or something similar for the sill plate on my shed, but then again it's smaller, will never be a dwelling and isn't planned for electrical (in the immediate future), insulation or plumbing so I can get away with even more. When I asked the inspector about 2×4x12' walls he said no problem since it's only a shed.

Has anyone heard from Stumpy lately, he didn't get washed away did he?


----------



## ssnvet

> Has anyone heard from Stumpy lately, he didn t get washed away did he?
> - bigblockyeti


He lost all of his helpers due to the strict shut down in Michigan. I think he's as busy as a one arm paper hanger trying to produce content and keep his business afloat as a one man show.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit feel free to pass along to Arlin - I have enough to keep my hands busy for a long while!

weather looks gorgeous this weekend and I've got some shop projects to work on.


----------



## Festus56

Double post


----------



## Festus56

> Has anyone heard from Stumpy lately, he didn t get washed away did he?
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> He lost all of his helpers due to the strict shut down in Michigan. I think he s as busy as a one arm paper hanger trying to produce content and keep his business afloat as a one man show.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I think Stumpy was from Midland, MI and now is in the Saginaw Valley area which are all downstream from the dam failures. Guess when it rains it pours on those folks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Excuse my ignorance, but isn't Mustache Mike his dad, I know even with the strictest of shut downs, family was still allowed to see family. It seems working together might not be the same as "seeing" family but I don't know how that could be enforced?


----------



## Gene01

6


> Excuse my ignorance, but isn t Mustache Mike his dad, I know even with the strictest of shut downs, family was still allowed to see family. It seems working together might not be the same as "seeing" family but I don t know how that could be enforced?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


With that governor, who knows. Then again, Moustache Mike is likely of the age where not venturing out is his best course of action.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I dug through Stumpy's older videos and he had a vlog on 3/25 about the shutdown and how he, as many others, were looking forward to things starting to return to normal in three weeks. Mustache Mike was on Stumpy's list of those who had to be sent home. Based on what he said, there's plenty of content to keep churning out videos but I know that can't last forever and it's still gotta be quite the work just editing those.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Made a apple pie and it's now down to a single slice. I like having apples that need to be used.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all - TGIF!

beginning to wonder about tackling getting the bandsaw on its stand again. tired of almost falling over it


----------



## ssnvet

Wall was poured yesterday…










Sighted the string lines and the walls are dead straight. J-bolt spacing is per my print. No bowing or bulging forms. Couldn't check diagonals as I broke the hook off of my 100' tape. But I think I"m in very good shape.

Forms coming off today. We'll see what's inside then.


----------



## miketo

New Stumpy vid on the 'tubes. He talks about the flood, virus, etc.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cnc is cutting out some hard maple dogbones. I'm thinking of making some hinges out of them. Hopefully the idea works out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt. Are you building or just general contracting?


----------



## Festus56

> New Stumpy vid on the tubes. He talks about the flood, virus, etc.
> 
> - Mike


I watched that earlier. Good video and flood explanation.

Bill, I think Matt is the project manager for a particular customer up there in Maine. Appears like it is working well also.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms have move off towards Cleveland….appear to be done until next Tuesday.
Fried up in a LARGE skillet…..
Diced up Sausage Links
Diced up Onion
Thawed package of hash browns
Layer of scramble eggs
Layer of CHEESE on top…..

Seasoned to taste….once the cheese melts…time for Dinner! With a Lager to wash it down, of course.


----------



## bandit571

I could see IF one of the boys in my house would want to ride along, tomorrow…and we'll stop by Beka's place and put the bandsaw together….IF she'd have us….supposed to be a nice weekend.

Besides, there is a Ramon Noodle shop over on Morse Rd, they like…....

I'm out of projects to build, right now…and out of lumber to build anything more than another boring little box….may take some time off from the shop….


----------



## bandit571

"The Boys from Dover" will be heading towards Beka's place this morning….Bandsaw raising party….

Top of the morning to ya, fellow humans…you too, Randy…


----------



## rhybeka

Well that was a nice surprise, Bandit!


----------



## Festus56

That is good neighbors Beka! Now the fun can begin.


----------



## CFrye

Sweet!


----------



## theoldfart

Good on ya Bandit, Dover boys too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I like to see! Good move bandit.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice looking saw.

Waiting on the rocket launch again today. Trying out new migraine meds today hopefully they work together.


----------



## bandit571

Was a good day for a Road Trip, also went to get Lunch, and then visit another Grandson over on the East side of Columbus, OH…..just got back home a little bit ago…..

I also dropped off two boxes…...


----------



## rockusaf

Beka, must be pic before it was raised? Couldn't help myself, seriously jealous though, looks good.

Oh, and I know you'll all be jealous but I got an amazing offer on 16,000 woodworking plans today.

Rock


----------



## Gene01

Rock, I'm truly jealous. I'm sure I'm not the only one, either.


----------



## rhybeka

@Rock I totally missed it was sideways until it was too late. It's standing up now! I still have to bolt it in and finish assembling, but it's now useable!

Got my hairs cut and now taking the wife out for grub.


----------



## Festus56

I got that amazing offer also.Wish it was easier to report spammers in private messages.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Excuse my ignorance, but isn t *Mustache Mike *his dad, I know even with the strictest of shut downs, family was still allowed to see family. It seems working together might not be the same as "seeing" family but I don t know how that could be enforced?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I downloaded all of his YouTube videos on using the scrollsaw and still waiting for him to come out with a few more. Mike does a great job on explaining how to use one and what to do and not to do.

*MIKE

IF YOU SEE THIS PLEASE DO ANOTHER VIDEO ON SCROLLSAWING PLEASE!!!*

Hope he sees it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Bandit feel free to pass along to Arlin - I have enough to keep my hands busy for a long while!
> 
> weather looks gorgeous this weekend and I ve got some shop projects to work on.
> 
> - rhybeka


If He does not want or need them I would be most happy to get them.  Thanks Beka


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well that was a nice surprise, Bandit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


Looking great Beca. At first I thought it was a lathe and then realized it was the bandsaw. I find that if Bandit says he will do something he will get it done. Man of his word and I like that and find it is not all that common.


----------



## Gene01

Lazy Sunday. Not much…ie..nothing…happening on the mesa. The Corona Virus hysteria is subsiding, no stores to loot and burn. Boring is good. Still prepping rough walnut for some night stands. No new offers on our property. There's one that is still in the mix but, he's waiting for his place to sell. Our listing expires the end of August. We're slowly unpacking stuff we've stored, as we need it. Had boxed a lot of smalls from the shop. Now, I'm spending time searching for things I need. Ah well, ca sera sera.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you to, Randy.
Seems the Boys from Dover got out of Columbus in the nick of time…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit ya'll did! Not sure if the curfew is still on for tonight - gotta go Find out
Getting my honey do list done so I can have some shop fun. Gorgeous day out! Truck bed is full and ready for a dump run!


----------



## mudflap4869

Dump run on Friday, Big parade for residents at the nursing home on Saturday. That was a great treat for them as they have been on lock-down for over a month without visitors. Temps in the upper 80s with high humidity have the seat of my pants dragging my tracks out. About 1 minute working then 5 minutes sitting in front of the fan gasping for breath. Delivered two kayaks and went to Dairy Queen for steak fingers for lunch. Too fargin hot to work outdoors right now so I am sitting on my …... chair duin nuttin.


----------



## Gene01

duin nuttin in font of a fan sounds like a plan, Jim.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya,fellow humans and Randy. Monday, about says it all….


----------



## ssnvet

> Looking good Matt. Are you building or just general contracting?
> - firefighterontheside


So far "just general contracting" has involved dropping and cutting up 14 trees, hauling all the slash, being the excavator man's lackey (he says I'm almost qualified to be a general laborer), and dancing the tango with the concrete guy. Once the slab is formed, it's all me, but I do have two helpers lined up.

It seemed like a long week and I was glad to see the forms come off and the concrete crew packed up and gone. Diagonals are less than a 1/4" apart…. so I'm a happy camper.



















I was looking forward to a calm weekend to catch up on some details and rest up a bit, but after updating J on the progress I get a text saying "see you at 6:45". That was only going to be 48 hours after the wall pour and conventional wisdom says wait a week to back fill, but I figured that as long as we back filled the outside and inside of the short walls simultaneously we wouldn't really have any unbalanced force. The tall wall (10' from bottom of footing to top of wall, will have ~5' bare when all's said and done, so that's where I drew the line.

With short notice, the sand pit guy agreed to drop two loads Saturday a.m., but wound up too busy and told J to come get one of his trucks and to load and haul it himself. J has CDL, but his helper does not, so they had to shuttle trips with a 10 wheeler and a 6 wheeler. Here's the helper dumping the little truck while J waits to give the bed a love tap to spill the last bit.










I jumped on my little New Holland to keep the ball rolling while they hauled.



















But the track-hoe is soooooo much faster.










We ran out of sand and time just before we got to my line, so the back wall gets three more days to cure.










Here's finished grade on the back side. I'm using the big rocks as a retaining wall.










After Sunday service (first meeting in 11 weeks) I got the conduit for my gas line squared away.










I little more wiggle than I would have liked, but they only have to snake a 3/4" flex line through a 3" tube so I think it will work out OK.









Then I raked out the fill and set about doing the jitter-bug thing.










So I guess you could say things are firming up. Happy to be back at work today so I can get some rest :^p


----------



## BlasterStumps

Looking good Matt. If I may ask though, why are you running a gas line thru the excavation like that? Looks to be going from one side to another side?


----------



## bandit571

Went out to a friends place….paid for the 3 planks I got last winter….and for 6 more today….They are 1×6 x 9' =$30

We then cut the 9'ers down a bit…a few at 5', most around 4'....then run them through the planer, until they were 3/4" thick…..then, he "threw in" a few 1×6 scraps….

Need to let 14 planks sit about a week or so, to get used to the house..

Boss wants a new Kitchen Island….


----------



## ssnvet

> Looking good Matt. If I may ask though, why are you running a gas line thru the excavation like that? Looks to be going from one side to another side?
> - BlasterStumps


LPG tanks servicing the house will have to be relocated to the far side (west) of the garage to provide access to delivery truck. They want to run underground to house, but I will be driving vehicles on the south side and driving the tractor and storing 3 point hitch implements on the north.

I pitched this idea to the my LPG supplier and they liked it. Cost me about $50 in materials and about two hours total of my time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I find it interesting you're backfilling with sand. Around here it would be rock. Usually 1" clean limestone.


----------



## bandit571

Called Breaker Run…..ground-pounder every 24".....









Picked up these 14 boards…for $20.
1×6 Ash. Longer ones are about 5'.....


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Humans, and Randy.


----------



## ssnvet

> I find it interesting you're backfilling with sand. Around here it would be rock. Usually 1" clean limestone.
> - firefighterontheside


There's no doubt that stone is the better material. My decision to use sand was driven purely by price….
Bank run sand ~$300/load
3/4" stone ~$800/load

They delivered more sand and filled the hole late yesterday afternoon, it took 6 loads in total. (~1/4 of that was used to build up the grade on the west side so we can have a flat area to park cars next to the garage).

Concrete guy says that if properly compacted, the sand will be fine. I need to spread it flat, establish my pitch and compact it and see where I'm at elevation wise. If I need more material to bring me up to where I need to be for the floor pour, I'll finish up with 3/4" gavel.

At least that's the plan


----------



## Gene01

Usually, the gravel goes down first. Too late now, though.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip, dropped off 2 dovetail saws at Chuck's Sharpening Service in Piqua, OH…..will get them back in a week.

Not a cloud in the sky, 88 degress in Piqua….84 I Sidney, OH…..I do NOT do heat very well.

For future reference….floors…...
compacted base….6 mil plastic sheeting….1" sand…..chairs to support the 6×6 ww mesh….expansion foam around the perimeter. Bulkheads on the outside of any door openings.

BTDT…...


----------



## bandit571

2 George Killian's Irish Reds to wash supper down with…...

Opened the doors to the house, to let in fresh air…..was like opening the doors on a furnace…..even the breeze is too warm.

Set aside a picture of the Island the Boss wants…..then lost it somewhere in between site and my computer…


----------



## bandit571

Found the photo, copied photo….got the sizes wrote down….waiting on Moose & Squirrel to deliver a set of paper plans…..hopefully the Art Department at Whattsamatta U. is open…...


----------



## diverlloyd

It's hot here 90 plus the 50-60% humidity. Hopefully it's not like that tomorrow as I have to mow.


----------



## Gene01

Around 90° here. Heavy, dark cloud cover. The monsoons dumped a bucket load in Tucson this afternoon. As usual, the bucket was empty by the the time it got up here.


----------



## GaryC

Just stopped by to show you that you never have to lose your tape again. Marty needs this for sure…...


----------



## CFrye

Ouch! I'll just keep buying and loosing tape measures, Gary!


----------



## mojapitt

That's a tad on the extreme side Gary.


----------



## diverlloyd

I hope that tattoo is accurate. But he will have to say he is elbow deep in crap since it sounds better then only 2" deep in crap by his own measuring device.

Damn the Pluto tv app. They added americas test kitchen now I have have divvy my spare time up between the test kitchen channel and the this old house channel. Insomnia gives lots of extra time.


----------



## mudflap4869

94 yesterday, dang nye kilt me. 05:40 and already in the low 70s with 92% humidity. 10 % chance of rain, and I am just stupid enough to take my fat azz out there and try to work. I bet a buck that that wont last long.
I just put on a crock pot of split peas and ham. Gonna be some good eatin at about 19:30.


----------



## rhybeka

@mudflap stay safe! heat is no joke!

@AJ that sounds like a good problem to have!

Lily goes under the knife today to have some lumps removed. She's pouting atm because she wasn't allowed breakfast.

I know the temp is still high but I'm hoping for shop time tonight. will see.


----------



## ssnvet

Random thoughts on fill.
>I have an 10' deep hole to fill and needed upwards of 100 cubic yards of material.
>When people pour slabs on a foot of gravel or stone, what's under that? 
>Seems like contractors dig down until all the organics are gone….i.e. they hit sand.
>Seems to be a lot of people pouring residential garages on compacted sand out there.
>I'm not made of money :^o

6×6 steel mesh propped up on supports is the plan. 
I'm probably going to pour 5" (4" recommended for residential, car only use)


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy.

Beka: saw has been cleaned up.

Waiting on the Art Department at Whattsamtta U. to draw up a paper plan….that Moose & Squirrel Delivery Service can deliver to my shop…..then I can start building the New, Improved Kitchen Island….

Ok, what's fer Lunch?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Pretty funny Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Gave Beka's saw a test drive…









Moose & Squirrel delivered the plan….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - still looking for the nuts!


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should start a Blog about that Island build….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @mudflap stay safe! heat is no joke!
> 
> @AJ that sounds like a good problem to have!
> 
> Lily goes under the knife today to have some lumps removed. She s pouting atm because she wasn t allowed breakfast.
> 
> I know the temp is still high but I m hoping for shop time tonight. will see.
> 
> - rhybeka


Hope the best for Lily.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and Lily. You too, Randy.

Rain this morning, kind of put a dent in the yard sales around here….


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin thanks  she's doing fine - just can't wear a collar or harness until the 16th so no walks 

Morning all!


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm came through….then left the area….hopefully for a few days.

Went to TSC store, looking for small casters….smallest they had? $9.99 each! Ouch!.....went across the road, to Lowes….1-1/4" swivel casters by Waxman…$9.61 for 4 casters…and my 10% Mil. Discount. 40 pounds per caster, should be plenty for the Island….can always make a few PVC "donuts" to keep the wheels from scooting across the floor….


----------



## diverlloyd

Made a key lime pie today, I will be enjoying a piece or three in a little while.


----------



## bandit571

Casters…









Need to go back, and get a few screws for these…..


----------



## ssnvet

For all you party animals out there….










Foundation is back filled, raked out and compacted… I'm going to bring in some more material and establish grade for the floor pour, but want to talk to the concrete guy first.

Trusses are on order for boom truck delivery on 7/2. I've got a lot to get done before then. My helpers are coming the week of 6/29….


----------



## rad457

Found the best way to compact sand was water? We live in what used to be sand dunes, foot of soil then sand for way deeper than the house footings, 12 + feet. After shop location was elevated and leveled, threw the lawn sprinkler on for a few hours.


----------



## ssnvet

> Found the best way to compact sand was water?
> - Andre


Good thinkin' Lincoln :^)

The compactor has a water tank on it as well…. but that pretty much dumps out in just a few minutes.


----------



## bandit571

Wet sand vs COLD ground this winter? Hope the "Mouse Holes" act as drains, too…









We have cut list….and have already needed to abridge it. Top panel is now 3/4" x 21-5/8" x 38-5/8".....will mean changes in the rest of the sizes…..









Ends were trimmed square…









"Good side (used to be the bad side) being flattened…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Not even the hottest part of the day and the thermometer on the back porch reads 100 degrees. It was at 86 at 9 AM with 52% humidity. NO NO NO, I AM NOT GOING OUT THERE. Heck even the AC cant get the inside temp below 82. 
Fried taters with creole seasoning and sprinkled with shredded cheddar for lunch. Peppermint patties to put the fire in the mouth out. To danged heavy handed with the seasoning.


----------



## bandit571

Hauled 4 planks to the shop a bit ago….marked ONE for length…and headed right back upstairs…I'm whooped…2 Guinness Blondes to the rescue. Need to find a spot to sit the Top at, while I work on the rest of the parts.

A/C was set at 68 degrees….hasn't gotten close to that..yet….
Yard needs mowed….but, too bloody nasty hot outside.

Hip is still acting up….what I get for riding forklifts for 40+ years….Spinal Stenosis Lumbar….


----------



## diverlloyd

My ac is set at 75, it hit 90 here and it keeps up until about 5 in the evening. The house is concrete stone facade so the sun heats that up and peaks about 5. But the facade is heated up so it's like a oven in may front room. Direct sun on the side and front wall of that room. We keep the other room doors closed and they stay at about 70. I need to blow some insulation in the front room walls. I doubt there is a vapor barrier so I would feel right doing it then selling the house with a potential for mold.


----------



## DS

This afternoon was a scorcher, but the early evening brought overcast skies and a threat of a few overnight showers. It cooled off to about 102F with a slight breeze and it felt really, really nice out.
(Welcome to Phoenix)


----------



## Gene01

High of 82 up here on the mesa. Winds will be ferocious at 25-35 MPH with gusts to 50 MPH. Welcome to Snowflake.


----------



## bandit571

Already in the 80s, around here.

The Game is afoot! Yard Sale Season!...spent $9 today….film at 2300hrs….

Need to research a Stanley No. 610 eggbeater drill….something about "100 Plus" stamped on the handle and crank ($4)....









Among other "Treasures"


----------



## CFrye

Earned your name, again, Bandit! I think I paid $15 for my 610 egg beater. That was 5 years ago. First enclosed gear box egg beater I'd seen. I can't remember what the 100 Plus was about. Gotta start writing this stuff down!


----------



## Gene01

We took a trailer and truck load of household and shop items…NO WOODWORKING TOOLS… to a community yard sale this morning. Got rid of everything. Came home $1836 richer. More importantly, we got rid of a ton of stuff we no longer need or want. That much less to move….if and when this place sells.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I'm going through my sell items also today. Pulled out a grain mill that needs a home 110v 1500 rpm motor it should do a lot of milling quick. It will more then likely end up on eBay if I don't find a buyer first. I was going to use the motor for a drum sander but it's to nice of a unit to take a part.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, picking dried glue off my fingers….









Bottom shelf is now in the clamps….has some nice grain going on, too…









Had to cut and trim 5 planks, to get 4 GOOD boards….Have other plans for the cut-offs….Used a couple as cauls, to flatten the ends with…Let this sit a day….


----------



## Gene01

That *is* some nice grain, Bandit. It'll make a really pretty island.


----------



## bandit571

> Earned your name, again, Bandit! I think I paid $15 for my 610 egg beater. That was 5 years ago. First enclosed gear box egg beater I'd seen. I can't remember what the 100 Plus was about. Gotta start writing this stuff down!
> 
> - CFrye


Jim Bode is selling the exact same drill for…...$69.00….sheesh…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## mudflap4869

107 on Friday, 104 yesterday. Now I might have to light the furnace, it is only 101 so far today. Dang cold weather!


----------



## bandit571

I am soaked….also, had that 3×18 Walmart belt sander lock up on me….into the trash….off to Harbor Freight for a stop gap sander, 3×21…and a few belts…have a 90 day period I can return it…either for a new one, or just me money back. Long drive up to Lima, OH…and right back home..

Bottom shelf has been squared up on the ends, and ripped for width…..turned out, the face I thought was the "bad one" turned out better, and flatter, than the "good side"....

Guinness Blondes are calling me name…..time to cool off….maybe do a bit of plan drawing, later….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you're too old to be chasing blondes. DAMHIKT!


----------



## ssnvet

raking and shooting grades, and raking and marking finished floor height and raking and compacting and raking and compacting…..I'm ready to turn this over to the flat work guy and move one…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had similar sentiments about prepping the site for my shed slab, especially after hauling in, spreading and compacting several tons of dirt by hand (actually rented a plate compactor for final lift). I have no stem wall but forming, shooting forms and grade, installing vapor barrier, bending & tying rebar, and placing steel mesh was exhausting.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT….

Monday? About says it all…..


----------



## rad457

> Bandit, you re too old to be chasing blondes. DAMHIKT!
> 
> - Gene Howe


Chasing is good, trouble starts if ya actually catch one


----------



## mudflap4869

Agreed


----------



## miketo

My beautiful bride feeds me lots of her great cooking because (a) I get fatter and therefore less attractive to young wimmins; and (b) with all the penalty weight, if I do start chasing other wimmins they can easily outrun me.


----------



## bandit571

THIS Blonde is way easier to catch….









May have another after a while…..leaking valve in the toilet tank has been replaced…having a Gatorade Zero Sugar at the moment..


----------



## bandit571

Last of the Blonde's in the fridge is now being consumed…..ran the weed-eater around most of the back yard, laid the last of the 12×12 pavers….still need maybe a dozen more…errands ran…I'm soaked, sitting right in front of the A/C unit….


----------



## mudflap4869

That Gatorade Zero is a lot better for you than the Blonde, and no hangover. I try to keep it and Pedialite in the shop fridge. I still have one bottle of PL but Wally World didn't have Zero in stock when the spuse went to the store.
But I do have a half dozen Miller Lite shorties in the reefer. Two of those are plenty for me at one time. About once every couple months. Just to flush the old corroded kidneys out.


----------



## Gene01

One half of a real good IPA or APA per month is my limit. One good single malt Scotch though, usually calls for another. Two's about all I can handle about every two weeks. Seems that the older I get, the less I drink. I peaked around 30. Got married…had kids…


----------



## bandit571

Some dummy went to the shop, this evening….just now sat down.

No beer, nor Gatorade left in the house…..tain't fair, I tell ya….

Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

Legs were made…









Along with the bracket feet for each one…









So I can add a caster to each leg…









First I need to glue the brackets in place…









Also a couple of these were made…









These will go on the ends of the bottom shelf…









And the ends for the middle shelf were started…need to build the middle shelf…









Need to find some room, first….silver power tool?









A vintage saw, of course….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that's looking good. Remind me of dimensions. Someday(in next ten years) I need to build something like that.
Today I went and picked up some nice silver maple logs.
I have a fridge full of assorted pale ales and IPAs in the shop. Let's have a party.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Remember when Rome,OH. lost their police force? State of Ohio shut them down….


----------



## controlfreak

Vintage silver saw, what is that cord coming out of it for?

It makes me think of the kid asking his dad "why do you call it a cordless phone?"


----------



## Gene01

Man, it blew last night. Gusts must've hit 60. No damage noted this morning. ..yet.


----------



## DonBroussard

Tropical Storm Cristobal was a non-event here yesterday. The early storm tracks had our area in its center, but the track shifted to the east. New Orleans and parts of Mississippi got mass quantities of rain.

Overnight LOW temp last night was 82F!


----------



## rhybeka

yeowch! Stay safe Don and Gene!

@Bandit I do remember! and that needed to happen! those guys were ugh! I hated coming through there


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Beka. It's calmed quite a bit here. Predictions are for a decent monsoon season later this month. We could use the moisture. Although, we've a good distance of hilly dirt road to travel to get anywhere and, mud is a nuisance. Almost as treacherous as ice and snow. But, our 4WD PU is up to the task. ...usually.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We took a trailer and truck load of household and shop items…NO WOODWORKING TOOLS… to a community yard sale this morning. Got rid of everything. Came home $1836 richer. More importantly, we got rid of a ton of stuff we no longer need or want. That much less to move….if and when this place sells.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Can I back up to your house with a moving van to?? lol


----------



## bandit571

91 degrees outside…very windy. Trying to cloud up and rain..

Saws weren't ready, yet….seems EVERYBODY needed their mower blades sharpened…..

Said to call ahead, and see if any are done, Friday…

Thunderstorm headed this way, coming up from the SW….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bandit, you re too old to be chasing blondes. DAMHIKT!
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was going to say that Blonds have more body but that could not be correct either. Eye squinting


----------



## Gene01

> We took a trailer and truck load of household and shop items…NO WOODWORKING TOOLS… to a community yard sale this morning. Got rid of everything. Came home $1836 richer. More importantly, we got rid of a ton of stuff we no longer need or want. That much less to move….if and when this place sells.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> Sure thing. Bring a fat wallet.
> 
> Gene
> 
> Can I back up to your house with a moving van to?? lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## bandit571

A little got done IN the shop, before the road trip, today….mainly making a bunch of …parts









About out of lumber…and Lowes does NOT sell Ash lumber. Island needs a divider..









Left side holds up the middle shelf, right side holds the doorhinges..so…









Glued up, waiting to be trimmed up…tomorrow.

T-storm went right around us….just a light sprinkle outside, now…..not as windy, either…

May or may not head back to the shop after a bit..


----------



## rockusaf

Not exactly woodworking, except they're aged in white oak barrels, I think I'm set for the weekend. I swear I'm not hording but the wife needed some white wine for a recipe so she went to Sam's and comes back saying they have Jim Beam Black bourbon on sale for $7 per bottle. Well I feel it's my responsibility to let some "age" at the house. Picked up a couple other bottles cause I felt like I was stealing.


----------



## CFrye

Very windy this morning. Neighbor's tree branches making a racket on the shop roof. Pole saw to the rescue! It has a cord. The cord operates the lopper part. Like this one (ours is not this pretty).


----------



## bandit571

Wondering how close a Oak plywood panel would be to a solid wood Ash panel the same size? Might have to dig through the stack…..could use a 2' x 2' handy panel….IF they have one….


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, if it doesn't match, stain it and make it contrast! Make it a design element.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wondering how close a Oak plywood panel would be to a solid wood Ash panel the same size? Might have to dig through the stack…..could use a 2 x 2 handy panel….IF they have one….
> 
> - bandit571


White Oak is a lot closer then red oak


----------



## Gene01

> Wondering how close a Oak plywood panel would be to a solid wood Ash panel the same size? Might have to dig through the stack…..could use a 2 x 2 handy panel….IF they have one….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> And, neither resembles ash.
> White Oak is a lot closer then red oak
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## bandit571

About ll I got done today was a lumber run….14bft of Ash, s2s….$14…

Not much else got done.


----------



## CFrye

One of Jim's rose bushes is getting pretty tall and has huge thorns on it. 









It got a trellis today to keep it away from the hand rail.










Turned the pot around so the trellis would fit between the bush and the rail. Now the thorns are not a threat (because of the rotation not the trellis). 
:-/


----------



## bandit571

Was talking to a friend of mine ( the one who sold me the lumber) Seems the machinery over at the local Honda plants has been hacked by Ransomware….Honda has been back to work for a few weeks….got shut down by the hack….just now getting back up and running…...Honda is the biggest employer in my area, BTW…..


----------



## Gene01

> Wondering how close a Oak plywood panel would be to a solid wood Ash panel the same size? Might have to dig through the stack…..could use a 2 x 2 handy panel….IF they have one….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> And, neither resembles ash.
> White Oak is a lot closer then red oak
> 
> - Arlin Eastman





> About ll I got done today was a lumber run….14bft of Ash, s2s….$14…
> 
> Not much else got done.
> 
> - bandit571


Nice price. It's gonna look better than red oak.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, that's looking good. Remind me of dimensions. Someday(in next ten years) I need to build something like that.
> - firefighterontheside


Mrs. Mainiac looked the other way and it grew to 26' x 30'
;^)

The end is nigh for Skipper, can no longer eat or get up without assistance. Several new tumors… nasty one in his ear that split and got infected. Vet is making a house call tomorrow afternoon, and then it will be ashes-to-ashes, dust-to-dust.
:^(


----------



## Gene01

> Matt, that's looking good. Remind me of dimensions. Someday(in next ten years) I need to build something like that.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Mrs. Mainiac looked the other way and it grew to 26 x 30
> ;^)
> 
> The end is nigh for Skipper, can no longer eat or get up without assistance. Several new tumors… nasty one in his ear that split and got infected. Vet is making a house call tomorrow afternoon, and then it will be ashes-to-ashes, dust-to-dust.
> :^(
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


So sorry, Matt. My sincere condolences.


----------



## miketo

Oh, I'm so sorry, Matt. Letting go of a good friend is so very hard. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## bandit571

Condolences…

Thank Skipper for his service…"Hand Sa-LUTE…...TWO"

Slept in this morning….and not the least bit guilty about it, either.

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Mr. M. and Mr. G arrived….am now on my 2nd Catorade….Uncle Charles showed up as well…right behind the toes on my left foot….Partial glue-up has been made…..Had to stop..Laundry Detail today…can't work with the dryer running..even with the shop fan running on HIGH….I am still soaked clear through, after 3 hours in the shop…

May have to go out and chase a 6 of Blondes, again….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit stay cool!

@Matt /bighugs/ Skipper's been a great and loved member of the family. So sorry for your loss but he's going to be without pain, and hopefully somewhere better than here 

Lily is healing up nicely - I feel bad she can't get walked in this glorious weather - being outside while I'm in the shop this weekend may have to suffice. still have to rescue a 1/4×20 x 1/2" screw from the big box store. can't believe I don't have any floating around


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear about skipper. 
We had a fox kill a chicken yesterday. Doesn't bother me, but Sean was devastated. He's become so attached to them since we've been home so much. He cried on the phone with me for 30 minutes last night. They are going to get some new chickens tonight. I promised there would be another red chicken.


----------



## bandit571

3 Gatorade Zeros..gone….
Curves laid out…









Curves cleaned up, via Seymour Smith & Sons spokeshave…








After a dado was milled, then the curved aprons could be fitted, and glued in place…









Dry fitted the divider to the dado….









Legs on one end were glued in place…









2 spacer bars clamped in place, to keep the uprights plumb, and square to the bottom shelf.

May start on 2 webframes, next….and add the ends of the bottom shelf, after they have been cut to fit…
While moving a couple boards around….found a small black spider hiding in-between 2 boards…Black Widow is no more….

All the while the washer was doing the laundry….ran out of room, clothes needed to go into the dryer….and I needed more Gatorade Zero…..


----------



## Gene01

Smash them Black widders and, their sisters and, them eggs . Kill the whole fam damly.


----------



## CFrye

(((((Matt and Sean))))), so sorry for your losses. 
Went to work in the ER this morning and ARGH! They are working on the roof. Without exaggeration it sounded like they were flopping around cement blocks and running a jack hammer up there. It was horrendous! Fortunately it only lasted about one hour at that volume and then it quieted down significantly.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…have the webframes figured out…actually went back down to the shop….and made a rough sketch….

Also…going with screws, covered by plugs, to assemble the rest….will see how things go, after errands, tomorrow…

Forgot to bring up the hamper of clothes from the dryer…..means another trip to the shop….


----------



## bandit571

Hamper weighs almost as I do…..not easy bringing that up the stairs from the shop…

Ran a 1×6 to the shop, for tomorrow…may need a second one later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Humans, and Randy.

Errand has been run….breakfast ( pills) has been consumed. Maybe after Lunch I might do a bit of sawdust making…we'll see.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences Matt.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt-sorry to hear about the puppers. My condolences. It's tough letting a friend go.

I closed on my parent's house yesterday. It's gone. A huge chapter in my life is closed now. It's kind of bittersweet. Now I can focus on integrating the stuff that has migrated over to my house and work on cleaning and finishing up my projects.

Happy Friday all. Try to make the best of it.


----------



## bandit571

I'm going to have to hang a calendar up some place….I keep losing track of what day it is…..was thinking today was Thursday…..hate losing a day…..

Lunch has more or less settled, might try the shop….if I can get out of the chair….


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Matt. You have other things on your mind.


----------



## ssnvet

Not the woodworking project I was looking forward to. Skipper deserves better, but this is what I had on hand.










Fortunately, the track-hoe is still on site and my friend came over on his lunch brake and dug a hole for me. We're going to make a little garden and transplant the bush Skipper always sat under there.

In the end, when it really mattered, I let my best little buddy down.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill.

Please tell Shawn I'm sorry about his red chicken.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, please don't beat yourself up! You were Skipper's reason for living. He doesn't care what you put him in now. The garden and Skipper's bush are his tribute, not the box he was buried in.


----------



## Gene01

Nobody ever remembers the casket, only the life that was.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt,

I say this with tears in my eyes because I lost my father and father in law to cancer and my mother to a broken heart. You absolutely cannot beat yourself up and think you let him down. Cancer sucks, and it affects everyone. You have to keep looking at the good times you two had and the life you afforded him.

To us, pets are with us for a short period in our lives, to them we are their lives. Skipper would not want you to think that you failed him. And I certainly don't think you did.

Please reach out to me if you want to talk…


----------



## bandit571

hasn't been that long ago…when we lost Mary-Kate…..

3 hours in the shop, today…repair and build, repair and build, and assemble


----------



## JL7

Hey Matt…so sorry for your loss…

Sorry for not posting to all the rest of ya…..doing good here…..still working…at home when I can….but we are busy despite pandemic and such….scary times.

I want to say that living just north of Minneapolis, I am appalled by the murder of George Floyd and wish that I could grow old enough to see such things stop…......We all need to change….

Building some stuff now….hopefully post soon….

Cool….see ya.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt skipper looked to have lived a happy and long life there is no failure there.


----------



## bandit571

J E F F!


----------



## rockusaf

Matt, sorry about Skipper. It's never easy to let them go but in the end you did the right thing and your buddy is in a better place.

Rock


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Sorry about Skipper. I know it was hard. Remember the joy your furry friend brought to you and your family.

Today is Nannette's and my 40th wedding anniversary, and also a milestone birthday for her. We were married on a Friday the 13th so many, many years ago, and we still aren't scared of Friday the 13th today. In fact, we celebrate them!

Jeff! Good to hear from you. Stay safe, my friend!


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Fish for Lunch….after that? We'll see….


----------



## rhybeka

well, appears my last post I didn't post - just wrote and didn't hit send. wow. that's bad even for me!

@Matt - what the other folks have said. Don't beat yourself up. Skipper had a great life because of you all and just like the rest of us - won't know what kind of box we are buried in. We are past caring at that point 

Getting the bandsaw together is slow going for someone non mechanically minded - aka me. What in the world is this dust block supposed to be/do? the manual doesn't tell you any of this information nor can I find out if you have to cut a slit in it so it fits back around the blade they just had you install. I don't think I'm over thinking it - I just don't understand!

In other news, I've had two cups of coffee.


----------



## rhybeka

everybody must be outside or in the shop! I just came in to read the next step in the plans. XD


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do Matt. Cindy and Sean went to get some more chickens. We are in Arkansas for the weekend and he misses them.

Beka, let's see a picture of the part. I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## bandit571

Was in the shop until 1430 hrs…then had to take the Boss shopping….
Film at 2300hrs…still no booze in the shop..


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, for now…









Drawer front has been fitted. ends and back of the drawer compartment , and the upper webframe piece added..









One will be a door, the other will be the back panel of the door area…and..to close off the end..









Even got half of the corner braces made…









And one fitted..









Used up that 14bft I just bought….need pine and plywood, next…


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the kind words friends. The reason I let Skipper down was because he suffered terribly for 36 hours. The vets office is running on reduced staff and won't let people in because of all the COVID crap. We arranged for vet to come to house, but he had surgeries scheduled and couldn't come until Friday night. I owed it to Skipper to do the deed myself, And was prepared to do so, but my youngest daughter freaked out when she heard and wouldn't calm down until I promised not to. So yah, no way around it I let the little guy down in a big way when he needed me most.

He passed late Friday morning and we held a little service for him when the girls got home from work. They helped keep vigil the night b4, but I'm glad they weren't there in the end.

Sorry to burden you all with this. I'll press on, but I'm pretty upset and more than a little ticked off about the way it all went down.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Matt even in the best senario it is tough to deal with. At least you have years of memories.

Still way busy in the shop. Took a few days break from the bedroom furniture project and did several fathers day orders. Have all them caught up now and the folks I am making the furniture for wanted a set of cornhole boards to enjoy this summer so started them this afternoon.


----------



## rockusaf

Well I added a Skilsaw model 77 to my tool collection today. She ain't pretty and appears to have been quite used and needs a new cord, blade and oil change but she's definitely a workhorse and will be put to good use. The days are numbered on the gutless 5 1/2" Crapsman cordless circ saw I've been using.

Rock


----------



## controlfreak

After much stress and moving the wedding from Montana to North Carolina in the last ten days due to Covid I was able to walk my daughter down the aisle last night. The weather was beautiful and she was able to get married in the mountains just not the rockies as planned. Couldn't get the whole family there but I was amazed what my wife and daughter put together in that time. House, photographer, videographer, reception dinner, cake officiant and a mountain top ceremony overlooking a valley. So proud of both of them.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Happy Fathers' Day…


----------



## ssnvet

The beat goes on…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt. At least you got the 'Merica truck.

Thanks bandit, but it's next Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Got my weekends mixed up….although, last I looked…today IS Flag Day.

Having a Birthday/fathers' day cookout at my Daughter's place, today….couple of the Grands have Birthdays this month…


----------



## Gene01

> Well I added a Skilsaw model 77 to my tool collection today. She ain t pretty and appears to have been quite used and needs a new cord, blade and oil change but she s definitely a workhorse and will be put to good use. The days are numbered on the gutless 5 1/2" Crapsman cordless circ saw I ve been using.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Great saw, Rock. Once you get it in shape, you'll love it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill it's seriously a 4" piece of 1/2" ply. Was able to find a another review on LJ with the info. The manual/instructions don't say 'cut a kerf in this piece once the blade is installed and aligned' it just says 'install this part here'

@Matt how long before you can build on it??

I've been told I need to go back to working on getting my desk build done so I can get out of the basement. Since work from home was just extended to Sept. I am in agreement.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> well, appears my last post I didn t post - just wrote and didn t hit send. wow. that s bad even for me!
> 
> @Matt - what the other folks have said. Don t beat yourself up. Skipper had a great life because of you all and just like the rest of us - won t know what kind of box we are buried in. We are past caring at that point
> 
> Getting the bandsaw together is slow going for someone non mechanically minded - aka me. What in the world is this dust block supposed to be/do? the manual doesn t tell you any of this information nor can I find out if you have to cut a slit in it so it fits back around the blade they just had you install. I don t think I m over thinking it - I just don t understand!
> 
> In other news, I ve had two cups of coffee.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

I have to admit almost all the instructions I have seen are very poorly written. It is like they have someone do it that knows nothing about it and from a foreign country they can not portray their thoughts.

I wish I could write all of their stuff so it will help. I did it for the military for several years in Manuals and other things.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been posting at another woodturning site called Woodturners Resource for a year. Boy or boy one of the mods there called me a liar saying I could not do something I have already done many times.

I wrote to the Website admin and they could careless and deleted the post so I could not reference it when they asked me where he called me a liar.

Pretty sad place for management but the others are good people.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I wish so as well! I would take that job in a heartbeat and make the world a better place XD


----------



## bandit571

Will soon be adding "Great" to the title of GrandPa…..


----------



## rockusaf

> Will soon be adding "Great" to the title of GrandPa…..
> 
> - bandit571


I'll be adding a 4th grandkid in a few months, definitely nowhere near ready for a "great" to my Pépère title but congrats Bandit

Rock


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

Awww! Congrats Bandit! 

is it naptime yet?


----------



## bandit571

Past naptime…


----------



## bandit571

Mondays should be BANNED…...3 hours in the shop ,today….doing what should have taken 1 hour….

Film at 2300 hrs….

"Not your Father's Root Beer" ..ICE COLD…trying to cool off for the day….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mom asked me to saw some a walnut log for the parish priest and she wanted to pay me. I said how about I saw the best log of the tree in exchange for me keeping the secondary logs. I can make some good mantels out of those. I picked up the logs today. Biggest log was about 8' long and 25" diameter. I can see that it has some metal in it, so I will use my detector as I cut and hopefully find it before I hit it. I got the beast loaded up and ready to saw.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser from today's work session..









Drawer blank…needs the rest of the drawer parts….and the door needs installed….compartment for the door has been closed up. Even hand cut a couple dovetails..









To install the kicker the drawer will slide under. Need to make the guides for the drawer to slide along…yet.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well hmmmmm is it Friday yet.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, congratulations on the soon to be great!
Bill, hope you avoid the metal with the blade! 
Arlin, don't be wishing the week away. You've got a swap project to build!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Are you and Jim in on it too?


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, no. I sometimes lurk in the swap forums. Want to join but don't have the gumption. I have in the past. They are lots of fun!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Marty!


----------



## ssnvet

How can it only be Tuesday? I thought for sure it was Wednesday. They say time flies when you're having fun, I just didn't realize that I was having so much fun….

I got distracted by the concrete crew and left the ignition switch in the F250 on for several hours Saturday and then the truck wouldn't start. Spent half the day trouble shooting and concluded it was the starter. It looked pretty rusty down there and there's a big rock guard in the way, so Sunday I had AAA tow it to my buddies garage just 2 miles away. I'm glad I did as he had fits with it, broke a bolt and had to use the torch to get the stud out. Not happy about the cost of a new starter, but at least that should be one less thing to worry about.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday Marty!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy 21st birthday Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? I thought he was hatched…

Blood Thinner Clinic has poked my finger,,,2.2….."see ya in a month" Well, at least one part of me is "normal"...

Not sure what is on today's schedule….Boss hasn't said…


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Marty!!


----------



## ssnvet

And there was great rejoicing in Marty's-burg….

Happy hatching day you old pyro, you :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which came first the chicken or Marty?


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Marty.


----------



## bandit571

bandsaw has been cleaned out…a NEW blade installed….no longer going by how many inches per minute the blade can burn( used to 1" per minute..) Drive wheel adjusted, thrust bearings adjusted….might actually get some work done with it….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Marty and many good ones to come


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail, today…...also means the blank for the door on the Kitchen Island project has been flattened, squared, cut to width, and the rebate milled…and…..it even fits!...

I THINK I have a pair of hinges around, somewhere….and already have a handle for it….need a magnetic catch to keep it closed.


----------



## mojapitt

A few of you may remember this from 3 years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Yep…been that long ago?


----------



## bandit571

Sum total of today's shop efforts…besides being on Laundry Detail…
Door has been flattened, trimmed to size, and a rebate milled…and..









It fits! Even found a few hinges I could use.









And, made 32 Ash plugs…..have a few holes to fill….#31 and #32 were beat up a bit, by the Veritas Plug cutter…rest are fine.


----------



## rhybeka

wow… three years?

@Bill that was a good trade then 

@Matt ooops! glad your buddy ended up fixing it though - that sounds like it would have sucked :\

worked on the flip top cart this weekend - managed to screw up once - drilled pocket holes on the wrong side of a board even though I tried so hard to not do that. Then I went to fit the drawer and found it's 1/16 too proud at the one end and I don't have the wiggle room. Ditching the drawer for now so I can continue on. Going to fill the pocket holes with dowels so they don't stand out so bad when I finish the unit, but otherwise just keeping on.

took a walk this morning before logging into work. was nice. Lily enjoyed it too since she had her staples out yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang, y'all been mouthy fer a minute. Laptop took a $#!+ a few weeks back and lost everything when I tried to do a recovery. Loosing my laser software was the biggest loss, I guess I'll hafta buy it again. Got my new laptop up and going, now I'm reloading my essentials. I've been wanderin' the halls here fer the past 30 minutes tryin' ta figure out what I missed. Cricket need to replace the light bulb in the south hallway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent the day yesterday with the grandyoungin's. I got wore out watching them run around, then we ate strawberry shortcakes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much going on in the WoodShack right now, been trying to spend time in the yards and garden. Gotta stop and build a large wine rack soon…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers,

Cleaned up my cut list for the wall framing and placed the order for delivery this Friday. Apparently PT is getting scarce due to the COVID… but I'm really happy with the pricing I'm getting. Helps that I'm using a lumber yard that is a pretty big outfit in NH (several outlets, owns their own mill and truss factory) and created a commercial account.

Need to finish moving some gravel around so we have flat level (trip free) work areas on three sides.

Plan is to get the PT sills cut to length, marked and drilled for the J-bolts right away and then start framing up the north wall. Weather is looking good for the next week, with only a 40% chance of rain Tuesday p.m.

Daughter Mary is coming home from France this coming Monday, where she's been more or less trapped since March. I haven't seen her since Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## DanKrager

*Boxcarmarty*, contact the software company and explain to them about the loss of data on your system and see if they will let you download a replacement. You've already paid them for it (yes?) and they have record of that. I'm sure it's not the first time this has happened. You shouldn't have to pay for a replacement.

But that does introduce the notion of backup. "Recovery" backups generally suck and are pretty unreliable at best. I have learned that when I buy a computer, part of the expense is that I buy two identical ones and keep them "synchronized". (there's an app for that….  No down time. If the data is critical, it additionally gets extracted to two USBs or similar storage outside the PC. Backups are like clamps….it's hard to have too many. Discipline and a schedule are your friends.

Not that I've never lost anything….just gained knowledge!

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Marty, if it's T2 software, he'll let you replace it free.


----------



## bandit571

Errands ran today, bills have been paid. Screen door on the backdoor has new hinges installed….old plastic ones were broke….into the trash they went. A lumber run was made….1×6 x 8' Pine, 1/4" x 2' x 4' Luann for the drawer parts…3/4×2' x 4' pine plywood for the middle shelf.

One hour of sleep last night…..not a good idea to go to the shop, and use sharp items that spin….maybe tomorrow, eh?

Have noticed that Sue was not in that photo…was she the camera person?....anyone hear from Sue, lately?


----------



## bandit571

What started out as simply hauling that 1×6 down to the shop…..wound up cutting 2 drawer sides to size…and then gluing the edges I had ripped….in place as drawer guides…

Hinges that I had for the door on the Island….too small, to loose…..will get a pair of surface mount ones, hopefully in Bright brass….
I drop the van off at the Garage in the morning….and see IF they can figure it out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Like Marty I was sitting out with the grandkids and youngest daughter for several hours. It was 93* and after about 4 hours I started feeling like I did on Okinawa when I passed out.

Went into the house to cool off and take a shower. Still a little dizzy but getting over it for the last 3 hours.

I was told I had heat stroke back then and another time in the desert when it was 135* with 100% humidity and 95% dew point and working on the flight line on a plane and just fell down and went boom.

So I did not do any shop work nor maybe tomorrow either. Did I say how I hate hot weather!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

yay Matt! I hope her flight home is uneventful. When does she go to Egypt?

all i got…back to work!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> *Boxcarmarty*, contact the software company and explain to them about the loss of data on your system and see if they will let you download a replacement. You ve already paid them for it (yes?) and they have record of that. I m sure it s not the first time this has happened. You shouldn t have to pay for a replacement.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager





> Marty, if it s T2 software, he ll let you replace it free.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Dan, I'll look into that tomorrow…..

Gene, It is T2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to back away from some work right now, but it keeps coming. I passed a job to lil' Dan, got a wine rack to build, and a bathroom vanity. I just wanna weed my green beans…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go git an EKG tomorrow fer surgery on Friday, they tell me it's a simple procedure that'll make me 2 inches taller…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, this could use a new home..









Maybe?

played around in the shop, tonight…
Drawer guides glued in place..









Nothing fancy….Pins first?









Both ends done..









Then the tails…









Grooves and dados tomorrow….


----------



## rad457

*Nothing fancy….Pins first?*

? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I call them Tails.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm..
1/2 pin, pin, pin, pin, 1/2pin…...

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

innie…outie?

on to my second cup of coffee. Lily has decided to start eating out of my veggie beds. Fencing will commence tonight.

@Arlin be careful! When I start sweating as soon as I go outside - I don't go outside XD

@Marty hope you're ok! good luck tomorrow!

alright - back to work again.


----------



## bandit571

Planes today….Stanley #45..









To plow grooves for a drawer bottom to fit in..









And this older Plough plane….also to do grooves with…









Couple of Dados needed cleaned up…









Pilot holes needed drilled, and countersunk…
A drawer back needed cut to fit, and a 1/4" plywood panel cut to fit….then screws, square, clamps…and glue..









Framing square to make sure the drawer is indeed square. waiting on both the Garage to say the van is fixed, and glue on the drawer to dry…..wonder which will happen first…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Arlin, I can sympathize with your heat stroke situation you mentioned. 135º is danged hot.

Back in '66-67 thereabouts, I pulled F100 Super Sabre drag chutes off the end of the runway at Luke AF base at Phoenix. Fun, fun. Especially when temp was around 115º+ and the pilot decided to give it some welly as he pointed the arsend towards you making his turn.


----------



## mudflap4869

It only got up to 94 today. The first time it hasn't broke 100 in two weeks, and summer doesn't start until Sunday. A few days ago it went up to 107, and I danged near croaked from the heat. We are not in for global warming, we are in for a global scorching. 
I made chicken salad for lunch and have a pound of ground beef with ranch dressing mix mixed in marinading for ranch burgers later tonight. Big Red Onion to slice and a head of lettuce. I might just steam or nuke a few brussel sprouts and maybe Halendase to go with it. Yeah I know, it aint spelt rite, but y'all know what it is.


----------



## bandit571

Beka keeps sending storms up my way….can't blame it on Marty, today…

Van was looked at..codes reset. Will look into a new insert for the door….lock button seems to have a short in it, unlock button is broke.

Instead of a spark plug fault..seems to be an injector fault….didn't say which one, though….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it IS a FRIDAY, right?

Item ordered to replace the lock/unlock button assembly for the van….just under $80…
Used to remember when Friday meant something good…


----------



## ssnvet

> yay Matt! I hope her flight home is uneventful. When does she go to Egypt?
> - rhybeka


If they open the school for business, she'll be heading that way in September.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like about 1300 hrs, the shop will be open, again…


----------



## ssnvet

I've been "watering" the new slab for a week…. now I just need the concrete guy can come make the saw cuts. And 
I graded the last bit of gravel to create level work areas on three sides (back has 5' drop off).

First lumber delivery for wall framing came today.










Guess what I'm doing this weekend?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Having fun….


----------



## bandit571

Sealing concrete?

Running a bit late, today….had to mail out a few plane parts…
Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## CFrye

> Morning to ya…it IS a FRIDAY, right
> Used to remember when Friday meant something good…
> 
> - bandit571


Well, Bandit, if Mondays are still bad why aren't Fridays still good?

Marty, are you taller? Hope all went well!

Matt, yay for Mary's release! Fun fun this weekend for you!


----------



## bandit571

PayDay is now on a Wednesday….3rd one at that…


----------



## rhybeka

just glad to still get a paycheck…5 folks in my area are having their jobs moved to India.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, I can sympathize with your heat stroke situation you mentioned. 135º is danged hot.
> 
> Back in 66-67 thereabouts, I pulled F100 Super Sabre drag chutes off the end of the runway at Luke AF base at Phoenix. Fun, fun. Especially when temp was around 115º+ and the pilot decided to give it some welly as he pointed the arsend towards you making his turn.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Thing is we left Oman and went to Cairo Egypt and when we got off the plane and wondered who turned on the Air Conditioner it was only 119* with only 22% humidity.

I am feeling better today after a few cool showers yesterday. If we would have had a bath tub I would have been soaking in it for a hour.


----------



## bandit571

Gatorade Break! Even with the shop fan blowing right on me, still soaked….hour and a half, waiting more glue to dry…


----------



## ssnvet

Almost forgot…..

Happy Friday and have a good weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Work in Progress…









One more shelf to make….then the Witch's Brew….fun part, will be getting this upstairs to the kitchen…and add the wheels under it…


----------



## bandit571

Was working way too hard..for a FRIDAY..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, are you taller? Hope all went well!
> 
> - CFrye


Hard to say, I'm horizontal. Damn good thing I have a recliner for two, Checkers feels she needs to take up half of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got my wrist band so I could ride all the rides today…..


----------



## rhybeka

Oooh nice! Even the ones going up and down??? Made it to the parentals - fun night!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Monte!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Monte! Pick some produce from your garden and make a nice fresh dish to celebrate.


----------



## bandit571

Hippo-birdies, Monte!

Top of the morning to the rest of you twerps and perps….have a shelf to install, today….may just hide out there, all day.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats on another trip around the sun, Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaay Monte! In honor of your birthday, I went to an antique mall with mom. Found some interesting tools I thought Bandit could educate me on!


















I didn't buy either or the frame saw I found (tempted) but I think I'll be going back for this guy


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Monte! Hope it's your best one yet!


----------



## rad457

Well,,, that device in the center of the bottom Pic sure looks like something we had on the farm for castrating male animals


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang! Next thing you know Monte will be drawing off his Social Security retirement account. That little boy is growing up on us. Well, happy birthday to you, you young whippersnapper.


----------



## bandit571

One clear at the top…is a push drill…Archimedes Screw

Can't tell if the one below it is a rat-tail file….or a Steel for sharpening knifes

Brace is for working in a corner….either a drill bit, or a screwdriver bit..

Kitchen Island has been given a coat of Witch's Brew…..everything except the casters has been done….needs a coat, or 2 of clear gloss poly…...I'm pooped…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Rhybeka, I wonder who the maker was of the reciprocating drill on top in that picture. Did you check it out?


----------



## bandit571

PIP 1









And, open the door for PIP 2..









Waiting on the 1st coat of Witch's Brew to dry….
Middle shelf's height was set by….









By sitting a 2 lt Coke bottle under it….including the cleat..









Need to go out and buy a can of Clear Gloss Varnish….


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Monte!
Cool finds, Beka!


> Well,,, that device in the center of the bottom Pic sure looks like something we had on the farm for castrating male animals
> 
> - Andre


You used a flamingo for *WHAT?!*


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you for the birthday wishes. I finally turned 60. Hopefully I can get another 8-10 years of work from this body.


----------



## rad457

> Happy birthday, Monte!
> Cool finds, Beka!
> 
> Well,,, that device in the center of the bottom Pic sure looks like something we had on the farm for castrating male animals
> 
> - Andre
> 
> You used a flamingo for *WHAT?!*
> 
> - CFrye


Guess it would be the middle picture


----------



## Gene01

Funny, Candy. About spilt my Scotch.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if a flamingo can bite hard enough for castrations. I am guessing it's the Burdizzo is the device he is talking about.


----------



## Gene01

> I don't know if a flamingo can bite hard enough for castrations. I am guessing it's the Burdizzo is the device he is talking about.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not interested in being a test subject!.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..can I go back to sleep…...

Was a bit too busy yesterday….









Have to put all the toys away….


----------



## CFrye

Andre, sorry, every now and then an opportunity jumps up for wise acre-ry that just cannot be ignored. 
Gene, good reflexes (and moderation) are important in managing fine spirits.

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!


----------



## rad457

I agree Candy, my tongue has been bite so often and the delete button is the first key to wear out I did have some thoughts regarding the Flamingo but thought Bandit would handle it? I was told Wit is a sign of higher intelligence, the Wife disagrees (And Many Ex Boss's)


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. For the good wishes and, advice. Though, excessive imbibing is a long gone vice. They say that good booze doesn't give you a hangover. But, why push the limits to test the theory? I'm absolutely positive of the effects of the cheap stuff. BTDT….way too often. Them days are not remembered fondly….those that I can still renember, anyway.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I finally turned 60. Hopefully I can get another 8-10 years of work from this body.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You are just a few months ahead of me Monte. I turn 60 in October and my wife in Nov.

I do not feel any different then when I was 40 except I hurt more. lol


----------



## bandit571

Just turned 67 back in May…..

A 2nd coat was applied, after a sanding with 150 grit…









Waiting to see how this dries….drawer front does look a bit better…









Maybe?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, it looks like you're moving along nicely with your garage build, I'm slacking on my shed. The concrete was poured 5/22 and the section that had to be finished I poured on 6/1, it still hasn't been sawn yet and I'm wondering if there's a cutoff time after which I shouldn't? The section I poured with a wheelbarrow and hoe has a couple low spots and a surface finish not nearly as pretty as the pro made with a power trowel so I have to decide if it's good enough or try to skim coat it with a thin, self leveling concrete repair product.
This is where it stands now.









These are the two low spots around 1/8" lower than the adjacent slab.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## Gene01

Looks like you're enjoying the build, Matt.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That fork platform looks very useful and despite the strut between the bottom and the tractor bumper looks very OSHA non-compliant. Now if you only had a remote control that would allow you to raise and lower it, then you'd really be in business!


----------



## bandit571

Red Green would be Proud..


----------



## ssnvet

*Bandit*....I should have acted on your advice and sealed the slab before I drove the tractor on it…. I knew I leaked a little hydraulic oil, but the darn thing left puddles on the new slab. I'm going to need to make a diaper for it before I do the next wall section.

*Yeti*.... OSHA? We don't need no stinkin' OSHA :^p and that's not a strut… that's the wall brace behind… just one leaky hydraulic system between me and my demise :^o

Mary got to Charles De Gaulle Int'l Airport only to find out that her flight was cancelled…. so they re-booked her on Paris->Houston, Houston-> Boston and her 7 p.m. arrival is now midnight. IT's going to be a long night :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt is that 24" stud spacing. I was thinking of doing that with my shed, but I forgot. 16" is so ingrained in my head that I didn't think of it when the time came. It would have made insulating quicker and saved a little on materials. I've been thinking of buying a plastic tote with the metal frame around it. They make good working platforms on forks. I like your jig.

Yesterday I tackled the trench to run electric to my drying shed. That was some hot sweatiness, but we have power.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt is that 24" stud spacing.
> - firefighterontheside


2×6 studs set 24" o.c. The jigs worked like a champ and really helped as I was assembling the was all by my lonesome.


----------



## controlfreak

I also liked that jig. It seems like it would hold things put when nailing.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice progress Matt! Sorry about the reschedule on Mary's flight :\ that sucks on a week night!

Nice job, Bandit!

I can't wait for shop time again


----------



## bandit571

Drivers License has been renewed…only a month late…90 minute line outside their office….at least it was in the shade….82 degrees outside. And..NO..I did NOT break the camera's lens….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, I'm a fan of OSHA when they're protecting me, not so much when they're getting in the way of progress. I though of doing 2×6 walls 24" OC for my shed but I'm in a game of inches and that would hack off 4" from both interior dimensions. I'd only do that if I could turn them flat for a 1.5" thick wall but not only would make for a rubber wall but would never pass inspection even for a shed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Going on day six….
Temps in the 90's.
Not only was yesterday's 96 a daily record….
But 5 days of 90's in a row….
Was a record (for a day) of consecutive days.
Today will make for another record….
one way or another!!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya.

Lost a few more pieces of the plaster ceiling during the night…..hard part will be getting the Landlord to actually FIX that ceiling…That the Insurance Co. paid him to do, almost 4 years ago…


----------



## controlfreak

Talking about OSHA I had no use for them when I was jumping around roofs and ladders like a mountain goat. Now I check my footing on steps before I go down them. Funny how age changes things. Bifocals don't help matters either.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning to ya.
> 
> Lost a few more pieces of the plaster ceiling during the night…..hard part will be getting the Landlord to actually FIX that ceiling…That the Insurance Co. paid him to do, almost 4 years ago…
> 
> - bandit571


Call the local AHJ and fill them in on the details, getting ahold of the right people can do wonders in getting the ball rolling.

BTW, that's insurance fraud in OH anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Drove down the Piqua, OH….and picked up the 4 saws the sharpening service had sharpened for me.

Just missed a downpour….drove right around it. Mid 70s here, breezy outside.

One of the neighbors is having a BLUE metal roof put on his garage…

1st coat of clear gloss has been applied to the Kitchen Island….letting that dry a day….then see what it looks like…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Had a few little rain showers last week which helped our dry conditions. The last couple days have been warm and no breeze so felt hot. Almost to the 90;s today and will get to the mid 90's tomorrow.

Went to SD for a couple days to visit my oldest and his family for Fathers Day. Had the chest of drawers and dresser all stained last week so started finishing today. Was great spraying outside until the shade went away in my outdoor spray booth. Was to hot for spraying lacquer in the sun so had to wait until the next tree got in front of the sun. Hope to get everything done tomorrow so I can put the drawers in and get them out of the shop so I can start the king size bed.


----------



## Gene01

Still a bit warm up here. 97° but, only 12% humidity. 10% chance for rain on Friday. Which usually means zilch. Several fires raging near Phoenix and Tucson. They could really use some rain, down there.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow humans, and Randy.

Getting ready to spread some varnish, again…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy everybody. Just checking in.

No woodworking happening at my place right now, my garage/shop and basement looks like another house exploded into it. The final "stuff removal" from my parents house happened and we sold the thing. Now I have to aggregate stuff into the stuff I already had and determine what stuff I don't want to keep.

Try to stay comfy and safe.


----------



## bandit571

Just checked on coat #2…









Still a bit "tacky" to the touch…

Cleaned up the bench a bit…









From this to…









Most of which went across the aisle…









Then sharpened the Sargent 3416 FranckenPlane…









Helps to go WITH the grain….as..









Against the grain doesn't work too well…
Also put away a square…made by..









According to the logo stamped on the blade..Winchester….(couldn't find a trigger, either)


----------



## bandit571

Kitchen Island has been delivered…









Having a cold one now….because I've earned one…









MIGHT be enough parts to post as a project?


----------



## Gene01

Lookin good, Bandit. I'm sure the missus likes it, too.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

@Matt ya ded mon? How did picking up Mary go?

@Bandit very nice! how's the boss like it? That cabinet holds a ton of stuff! I need you to come supervise my dutch tool chest build… maybe I'd get it done in a day 

Got some bad news the other day. Grandma's cancer is back and aggressive this round. She's almost 91 and has to decide to treat or not. just waiting to see what she decides.

@Mike you too! good luck on that - spending 4th of July weekend organizing two rooms in the house so I might actually get out of the basement!


----------



## controlfreak

@Bandit I like the look of that top! Everything else looks good too.

I have a Stanley 45 and box of cutters coming today, can't wait.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

This coming Saturday…the Village of Mount Victory, OH, is having a Village wide Yard Sale. Corner of St. Rt. 32 and St Rt . 273

A retirement Sale in West Liberty, OH. Seems Yoder Concrete Construction is having a sale of all it's construction tools…..

Have to go sit at the mail box….Drivers' License is coming today's mail. Part for the van is "out for Delivery" today….

There is a very good Sharpening Service over in Piqua, OH., just got my 4 handsaws back home.


----------



## bandit571

A TIA seemed to hsve rolled through the head a bit ago…..left arm went numb….BAD headache….

Van is in Sidney, OH…needing a jump to get started. Switch for the driver's door has arrived….might be a short in the old switch….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

Busy-busy at work…. orders are picking up significantly…. we just can't get any employees to show up, so we can't build anything (hard to do when the gub'ment is paying people $1,000 - $1,200/week, no questions asked, to stay home). If they extend the $600 unemployment kicker beyond the current July date, it's going to hurt a lot of businesses.

On the home front, I've finished framing the garage…. well, in SolidWorks that is. And I have detailed prints for each of the four walls. I'm taking vacation next week and my nieces boyfriend is coming down to work with me.










I decided to push the truss delivery date out to July 17th. That will take some pressure off.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looking good Matt. That will be a nice shop for sure.

Finally got to roll these out of the shop and take finished pictures of the first part of the bedroom furniture. Seemed to take a long time but have been keeping up with our online store orders at the same time. Now to start the king size bed and the mirror for above the dresser.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice work Mark


----------



## bandit571

Looks Great!

Will have to hide that before the Boss sees those…else I'll have to build ones like that…

On a Walk-about, today….Uncle Charles hitting the toes, and the calves….made the walk home "Enjoyable"..NOT..
$9 and change in a bag…









Brace and 3 bits….Cleaned up nicely, enough..









trying to figure out who made the drill…..uses a thumbscrew to tighten things up…


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Mark. Beautiful work.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ta home?

Thunder-bumper rolling through here, right now….kind of shot the Yard Sales for the weekend….


----------



## ssnvet

Guess what's cooking ….


----------



## bandit571

There was a scene in "Causlities of War"....

"Hey piggy piggy…."


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, everybody must have nodded off?

Every hour, on the hour…clear a path to the bathroom…..Thinking about just setting up a hose…...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

Back atcha, Bandit. Sunday's are supposed to be a sleep in day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## diverlloyd

We call that a the lazy Sunday Gene.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What???


----------



## bandit571

Lets see….sharpened 3 block plane irons, today…..2 of which had a strange shape to them….

Like this…~....had to square the ends up, and re-do the bevels…









This was the worst of the 3…..before I got done with them…..shavings are from AFTER the tune-up. 


















Then Sir Charles struck, again…..made going UP the stairs so much fun….


----------



## Gene01

It sure is that, here DL. Can't get motivaated.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

The project is done and looks great.

Me the hardest part of working for me today is walking to the shop and bending over to pick up 120 gallons of shavings I had on the floor. Yep four 30 gallon trash cans fill and pack and dumped around the trees to keep the weeds down.


----------



## bandit571

This went into the firepit….









Along with all the shavings and sawdust….and all the empty cardboard boxes in the house….recycle in town is a joke.

Need to look into what is left over….and find a way to use that up…


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm building a side table that will go across the chair my wife likes so she can use it to work at home. So I'm needing to get motivated to do some sanding. I'm using cherry and it wanting to chip out even with a low angle plane so I'm stuck with sanding. But I did put a guide coat of espresso color stain and with the chips and heavy scratches It looked like some nice rough sawn aged lumber but was still ice and smooth. So I maybe finishing it like that less sanding more "character".


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ three day week! good thing since I worked Sat/Sun.

@DL I have a board I need to remake like that…thought about incorporating some lego sorting as well but for right now I just need it long enough to use my mouse as well as keyboard.

Stay cool everybody! I was hoping to have a marshmellow fire this next weekend but it's going to be way hot!

alright - back to writing my self assessment. ugh.


----------



## controlfreak

Carcass of flipkart to hold my Ridgid sander and DW735 is built along with the drawer. I ran out of time to get the top constructed but have all the parts cut. This will get another item off the floor and allow my old craftsman TS stand converted to a rolling cart to become a home to my Drill press.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I've spent time today on a guide rail attachment for the small DEWALT router. That and I put together a cross-cut system on my little assembly bench, mostly as a learning experience because I am practicing on things that I want to add in on the new multi-function workbench I am planning. The attachment for the router came out okay but, I learned several things about the cross-cut station that I will do differently when the time comes to add it to the new bench. 
One piece of guide rail I have has a row of holes drilled along its length. I wanted this attachment so that I can accurately space and drill dog holes on the new bench. A pin drops down into one of the holes in the guide where you choose to locate a hole in the bench.










My cross-cut station (1st attempt):









Works well enough but the attachments need a lot of refinement in the build next time around. The cross-cut location will be more like about 18" in from the end of the bench on the new bench.


----------



## ssnvet

Another day, another wall (well, half a wall).

My helper is a keeper. :^D


----------



## rockusaf

Looking good Matt, you're making good progress and your helper probably takes direction really well. My helper installing the new interior doors seems to not understand English suddenly when we're working together. OK, that's not entirely true, she keys in on all the cussing and reminds me about my potty mouth.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## CFrye

Morning. It's been almost 3 years since I switched from working night shift. Got to do two of 'em in the last week. Thankfully we weren't stupid busy. I'm still trying to recover. 
Matt, walls going up is some good progress!
Blaster, new saw?


----------



## DonBroussard

Looking like real progress, Matt. You have probably addressed this before, but are you putting up a roll-up door?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Candy, yes, new saw for the new bench to come. Haven't got it all together just yet. We were discussing getting the dust extractor for it this morning.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Matt the building is coming along great. I'm impressed. I would love to find a little tractor with a FEL like yours. Really nice. We have a Cub cadet garden tractor with a Johnny Bucket on it that really helps around the place but it doesn't lift the bucket up like a FEL.


----------



## bandit571

Might be time for another "Walk-about"....Projects are on Vacation the month of July. May just do the "clean & sharpen" routine.


----------



## ssnvet

Second half of the west wall is up. North walL sheathing and blocking is done.



















I'm getting tired.


----------



## diverlloyd

Made a change to the wife's work table/tv tray. It now has a skirt around the table portion. So the sides a glued and I'm thinking the front part of the skirts I will try to do a bread board style end maybe.


----------



## bandit571

Was more of a ride-about, than a walk-about…..but









Red Head No. 110, from New York, USA…$10 and tax….have replaced the chuck, with one that works. 









As this one was missing 1 out of 3 jaws, AND the springs….had a spare sitting around…









Needs a coat of black on the frame, and red (for Red Head?) on the drive wheel….Needed an "oil change" too.

Too bleeding hot outside! I don't do heat very well….


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you getting all that done after a full day st the J.O.B.?


----------



## diverlloyd

What's worse then sanding? Finishing sanding on the top side and flipping it to do the bottom. Laying on the crosscut sled and not having the table saw teeth all the way down at the apex. Now the freshly sanded top has saw teeth gouges. Rookie mistake.

Matt why did you choose lumber framing over a all metal building?


----------



## CFrye

AJ, that would cause more than a few shuckydarns!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Not sure shuckydarn is what would come out of my mouth. I would probably end up with a visit from the SWMBO after she heard me.

I'd probably get laughed at too.


----------



## diverlloyd

I assure you shuckydarn was not in the string of profanities.


----------



## BlasterStumps

In cases like the saw tooth scratches, it's not expressing your true feelings unless you come out with a long string of rapid-fire off-color expletives. Not sure I have ever heard shuckydarn.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, you getting all that done after a full day st the J.O.B.?
> -Gene Howe


No, I took vacation this week



> Matt why did you choose lumber framing over a all metal building?
> - diverlloyd


Personal preference. This garage will be finished to match the house.

Changed things up today and put the walls up without plywood. This went much faster as the two of us could tip it up and lift it onto the J-bolts.










We got almost twice as much done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt.
How's everybody? 
Sorry bout the shuckydarn AJ. That's not fun. Hard to sand that out.
Tomorrow is the day I start to put lumber and slabs into the drying shed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Guess what's cooking ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Neighbors dog? lol


----------



## diverlloyd

I will just stain and rough sand the top to give it the distressed look the wifey likes. But at the time I was not a happy camper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, did you screw a longer 2×4 on the outside of the walls at a diagonal to keep everything square? That's what I'm planning on doing for my 22' x 12'H walls as sheathing them first would make standing them up by myself rather difficult and I don't have a tractor. Yet.


----------



## BlasterStumps

A nice fellow woodworker across town just sold these two clamps to moi. 50" K3.550 Bessey. I cleaned a little glue off, lubed the screws, and put a little paste wax on the bars. Good as new me thinks. I like 'em.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice clamps.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Both gizmos on my back porch say that it is 106 out there. With 62% humidity it aint fit for even my MIL to be sent out to dig ditches. Hey I am saturated just trying to boil a bit of pasta for supper. We might just have ice water for dinner on the fourth if it don't cool down some. I don't even have to exercise to lose weight when it it gets to be like this, I just sweat the pounds off. 
Gotta wait for the pasta to cool off before I add the other junk to it and make a cold salad of it. So I might just get my second shower of the day. I don't doubt that I will need a couple more before bedtime.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have 6 bessey parallel clamps, but I prefer my pipe clamps. I always get those dang besseys stuck all the way closed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy made a decal for my kiln door. First load of lumber in there this morning. We'll see how long it takes to dry.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, looking out the south windows near the computer desk….watching a fireworks display going on….


----------



## diverlloyd

Looking at the weather for the next week and it will be upper 90's. The wife wil want me to blow insulation in the walls after a week of that kind of heat.


----------



## rockusaf

So I had a ~50' laurel oak die off a couple weeks ago, it was right on the property line and half over my house and half over the neighbors so I hired it out to be removed. Thought it had some nice looking burls on it so I may try to keep as much as I could. Turns out the entire center was rotted out and it had some disease (can't remember what the arborist called it) as well as a ton of woodpecker holes everywhere so I got a lot of nothing from it but a bill for removing it. I did have them grind 6 stumps that were left over from the previous owner so there's that.

Oh and I'm listening to/watching fireworks go off in my neighborhood too Bandit, not a lot of fun with the PTSD.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Dogs don't like them either…go nuts from the DUDS….


----------



## controlfreak

Mt two dogs ignore fireworks and thunderstorms and are not phased at all. Now if i drop an ice cube on the floor or drop a fork on a plate they scatter like they are trying to get traction on a sheet of ice, go figure.

Morning to you all on this no work Friday!


----------



## Gene01

With the dry and windy weather lately, there'll be no fireworks here. Other than the ones provided by mother nature. Our monsoons might be rolling in today. Total coverage of dark, dense rain clouds now. Looks like possible rain. Predictions are for thunderstorms later today. The dog will be cowering under the bed.


----------



## bandit571

Friday? Friday?? How'd I miss a day, again…..must be all them Uncle Charles Wake Ups…..morning to ya..


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm going to be measuring and calculating how much blown in insulation I will need to do the front room of my house. I'm thinking it won't be but 7 bags so I will have to see what the prices are and how much I need to buy to get the blower for free. All done before the wife thinks and asks about it.


----------



## CFrye

> ...how much I need to buy to get the blower for free
> 
> - diverlloyd


Where/what is this that you can get the blower free? Last time we were at Lowe's they weren't even renting the blowers any more?


----------



## diverlloyd

Home Depot has buy 20 bags and get the blower for a day. So I'm thinking ten bag will do 20ish 16"on center stud bays at 8'. I only need 10 bags plus $100 for the blower. At $11 a bag it the same about the same price if I just buy 20 bags and get the blower free. I would rather buy from Lowe's since the bags are 9 bucks instead of 11. I will go look at both places first. I don't want to buy a bunch of extra bags then return them so I may just blow the extra in my sticks but if I do that I will just want to do the sides and not down the center so we can still have storage space.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyone have a safe and happy 4th tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Independence Day, everyone!!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..can I go back to sleep, now?


----------



## diverlloyd

Enjoy Independence Day everyone and stay safe and healthy


----------



## Gene01

> Enjoy Independence Day everyone and stay safe and healthy
> 
> - diverlloyd


A big DITTO!!


----------



## CFrye

> Enjoy Independence Day everyone and stay safe and healthy
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> A big DITTO!!
> 
> - Gene Howe


What they ^^^^ said!


----------



## Gene01

A bit of shop work and, then a co-op BBQ with a few friends around 17:00. Too dry and breezy for fireworks.
What y'all got planned?


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm following off in the ac gene. We had some Mexican for lunch and took a walk down at the Falls of the Ohio. It is hot out but after I cool off I will be going to the shop to sweat in there. I need to peg the bread board ends of the wife's desk top. Then come up with a nice looking but stable stand for it. Im going to cut the top in half so it will fold up on itself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lots of posts to catch up on…

Went for a 25 mile bike ride this morning before it got too hot. Sat on my rear the whole afternoon. Now I think I may spend the evening drinking wine and playing exploding kittens with the missus.

How's your holiday weekend shaping up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working the whole thing. How's your hand doing Stumpy?


----------



## bandit571

Sat around all day….was going on "Cab rides" on Youtube all day….88 mostly sunny degrees outside.


----------



## diverlloyd

95 here and felt like the first layer of hell. I decided to lounge around instead of going to the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Great BBQ. Burgers, chicken legs smoked with apricot juice, salads and desserts galore. Phyl's chocolate chip peanut butter cookies were a big hit. One lady baked a strawberry/ rhubarb pie. That was my dessert. She told me to bring the rest home. Didn't need any urging. Good times!


----------



## Festus56

Happy 4th to All,

Puttering in the shop. Nearly done with all the small projects so will get started on the king size bed and mirror for the bedroom set.

Welcome home Stumpy!

Last several evenings we have had a lot of firework shows in our neighborhood. No one seems to mind unless they start a fire or hurt someone.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...can I go back to sleep, now…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> How's your hand doing Stumpy?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's about as good as it's ever going to get, I suspect. The missing chunk on the tip of the index finger is still difficult to work with because of the nerve damage and the ring finger that had to be surgically repaired is still sore and won't completely bend (though it will most of the way). I lack gripping strength- can't lift a sheet of plywood by gripping the edge with my hands. Give it a few years and we'll see…


----------



## controlfreak

Finished flip cart for my DW735 and ridgid sander yesterday. It gave me an incentive to move some tools around and clean up a bit. I was shocked to find I actually have some floor space now. Chicken and ribs on the grill, yum!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that's progress from the last I remember. I hope the progress continues, if slowly.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I toughen my fingers back up after I had them worked on with a old martial arts bag. I have some that are filled with sand or steel bb's. They are 4" square and you just pick them up with the finger tips and toss them about a foot up then catch them on the way down with just the finger tips. It brought my grip strength back and deadened the nerves back to how it was before in a couple of months. It's archaic but worked well for me.


----------



## miketo

> playing exploding kittens with the missus.


Nice to see a fellow gamer here, and a (probable) Matt Inman fan. Had Exploding Kittens NSFW deck and played it several times with another couple; not a bad way to spend a light-hearted evening. Was going to go to a board game con with my best bud in September but The Covid put a stop to that. Won't derail the thread further but it would be cool to talk games sometime. Happy Fourth, James!


----------



## mudflap4869

Muggy and overcast yesterday morning, then a downpour started at about 5 PM. That quieted things down quiet a bit. Then the power went out all around the area at 8 PM. that didn't stop the fireworks that went on til after midnight. 
We haven't done a thing this morning but eat cold cereal and read on our Kindles. I might get motivated to go out and goof off in the shop, and I might just sit on my 6 and do nothing. ( at which I am an expert) With the boss up to working 2 days a week, I am free to do as I please on those days. That is like being let out a cage. Except that I still have to cook or suffer her processing something terrible to choke down. But she can process a mean box of Kraft Mac-n-cheese. It's gotta be Kraft cause she is a corner sewer of that stuff. 
Yo Gene, save some of that Strawberry/Rhubarb pie for me, it is my very favorite kind, and I have even converted Candy to loving it. When I first told her about it she thought I was sick in the head, but one taste and she was hooked. Now she will drive 75 miles one way to buy it from an Amish restaurant, which makes the best I ever ate. They also have a buffet that is just like my German grandmas wonderful cooking. It's a darn good thing that they are so far away, otherwise I would weight 500 pounds.


----------



## CFrye

Controlfreak, congrats on the finding of floor space!

Mudflap, just because I like strawberry rhubarb pie doesn't mean I don't think you're sick in the head!


----------



## ssnvet

Well here' how we finished up the week. Tyler was an excellent helper and was sent home Friday with an envelope stuffed with well earned greenbacks. Sadly, he's not up for adoption.










We only had two mis-cuts all week long and my lumber pile is going to be gone when I straighten the wall tops to a string line and install the top plates.

South wall (the one with the doors) is going to get plywood sheathing inside and out to stiffen it against wind induced shear forces. The top header is trippled up 2×12s with two layers of 1/2 CDX glued and nailed in-between. (This stiffens the beam and matches the 5.5" width of the rest of the wall). Doubled up Jack studs at each end to provide more load bearing area and stiffen the door frame. There will be another set of shorter Jack studs and a trippled up 2×6 header to box in the transom windows and further stiffen the wall/doorway.

Rested yesterday and today (twas 90 deg. and 90% humidity on Thursday and it almost killed us) and again today.

Back to my real job tomorrow, but one of my draftsman's girlfriend has the COVID so the boss has shut down our office and none can return until we have a negative test in hand…. so that means working remotely from home.

*Bill….* How exactly does your kiln work? I assume that's a portable dehumidifier in there. How did you make it vapor tight? Any heat? Inquiring minds want to know (and copy).

*Loyd…* I've never seen blown in fiberglass put in walls. Do you have to net them first? How do you prevent it from settling and forming voids at the top? Why not just put in batt? Again, inquiring minds want to know. (When we converted cold warehouses into mfg. space at work, the insulation contractor recommended batt in the walls and blown in in the ceiling.)


----------



## rad457

> - Mainiac Matt


Dang you, fighting this urge to build a new shop!


----------



## ssnvet

> Dang you, fighting this urge to build a new shop!
> - Andre


Sadly, this is to be a garage and not a shop. But if I play my cards right, a second hand Bridgeport milling machine might just find it's way into the back end some day.


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, why are there two horizontal rows of "filler" blocks between the studs?

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I have 2 dh units in there. One is a great big one meant for restoration and rehab. It is very efficient at removing water, the problem is that it adds too much heat and isn't supposed to run at more than 90°. At our current summer temps it reached that very quickly and won't cool down. Currently I'm running a smaller residential unit that does t heat it up so quickly. I have it set up with a thermostat that turns it on at 90 and off at 95. There is also a fan in there running all the time. To be able to do better drying in the hot summer, I may need to set up a vent that opens at night to cool,it off in there. Too much heat right now makes me feel good about my chances of drying wood successfully at colder times of the year. It is painted inside floor to ceiling with many coats of acrylic latex paint which was recommended by a wood scientist from the forestry forum. All seams between sheets of plywood are sealed with caulk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume some of the blocking is draft stop due to wall being over 8' tall, but may also be to stiffen up the 24" centered framing.


----------



## ssnvet

> Maniac, why are there two horizontal rows of "filler" blocks between the studs?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


The walls are 10' tall (not including the 11" concrete curb), so I ran all the plywood sheathing horizontally. All edges of the sheathing must be supported per code, hence the blocking at 4' and 8'. (And it makes handy shelves to store crap :^) )

Each row of sheathing is staggered 4' so there are no Continuous seems running top to bottom. This way the sheets are all stiffened by there neighbors above and below. Since I framed 24" o.c. This was especially important to me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I don't want to tear the walls down to the studs so blown in. All the blown in settles over time by a couple inches. Blown in is pretty easy you make just make the sure the ac vents are sealed up to the dry wall or plaster. I will be using expandable foam to seal the gaps. Then you drill a hole towards the top and one in the middle of the stud space. When blowing it in you start in the middle hole and close off the top hole so it doesn't blow out. While blowing you want to check at the vent, windows and base board to see if your blowing any out. If all is good then it's just a feed the hose into the wall and fill it up you can feel how well it's packing. I like to once it fills up to the middle hole to feed the hose about a foot up the wall and let it fill up then pull the hose out filling the void it's leaving. Then do the top hole the same. After that it's putting either the hole saw plugs back in or styrofoam plugs and mud over them. Fiber blown in I think you can get a bit more r value but it cost more then cellulose. Blowing fiber sucks because it's itchy like the fiber batting. But my brother will be feeding the machine so I should go that route just screw with him. I think cellulose will be the best bang for the buck. Although fiber would bring me more joy watching my brother be miserable. I would really like to just have the foam shot in but I would have to hire someone and I'm not sure how that would react to the old 1950's wiring in the walls.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Been a busy weekend here. Mom has been here helping us to declutter two rooms and primer/paint the other. A lot of good progress made. I even got to work in my shop today. Got the hand tool storage moved from one wall to the other - now I have to build out the organizer part.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, that header wouldn't pass code here in Indiana, 1 piece would be required…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, that header wouldn t pass code here in Indiana, 1 piece would be required…..
> - boxcarmarty


I guess we get away with a little more up here in booney-land Maine. Most likely because we have small towns and governance is all town driven (vs. county driven like it is where I grew up in Michigan).

The thing is that it's a non-load bearing gable end wall with truss above transferring loads to the eve walls. So I have no concerns about it sagging and cracking the transom window below.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it were a 2×4 wall, it would only afford a double 2×10. When I built homes with my dad as 14 yo kid we used double 2×10 with 1/2" ply to make a flitch. As far as I know Missouri does not require solid headers yet.


----------



## bandit571

It's Monday? Nuff said…...


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…..2yrds of concrete….1 #4 rebar 24" long every foot of width for the aprons to drive into the existing floor. 
26 rebar dowels needed…..12" into the existing…12" into the aprons when you pour then….

2×4 to form a pad for the walk through door( Doesn't sound right as "Man Door"?) 4 dowels to pin the pad to the floor's height. ( don't want to trip going in the door..or, track in a bunch of mud)

Broom finish….across the opening, gives better traction that way. Fall ( slope) is away from the doors @ 1/4" /12" run. Can add asphaltum expansion strips (the outdoor type) between the existing and the new work. ( lets the two slabs move with each other)


----------



## bandit571

Bowl of Chocolate chip-Mint Ice Cream…...should be about it for this evening.

Have done way too many "aprons", doorway pads, sidewalks, and curbs….got too old to play with concrete. Knees are usually the first to go….


----------



## rockusaf

I had to work nights Fri-Sun, got off 0600 Monday so I missed out on all the fireworks and I took today to just chill out. Not at all upset since it sets off the PTSD. To all the Vets here on this belated Independence Day, thanks for making this the land of the free.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

A beautiful morning to all.


----------



## bandit571

Fish Burrito, and a Dew..for lunch…..grocery run completed….still too bloody hot outside….


----------



## ssnvet

Got staging….. these on loan from a buddy who flips houses and isn't using them for a while










He loaned one of them to me last summer when I was painting and repairing trim up high….. love working on these, as they are 24' long and rock solid.

Good think I only had to drive ~ 3/4 mile on a country road :^o

New (well, new to me) rack had not troubles…. but I can see why guys want the extensions over the roof so the long boys don't hang out the back so much.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ last day of vacation before back to the grind. I got some stuff done in the shop, then we did Chipotle for a late lunch and now I'm working in Sketchup a bit on the lego storage / hand tool storage. I got file/rasp storage in this morning, though two of my files are too short by 1/4 of an inch. Will have to figure those out. I'm wondering if I can fit the drills in this case or if they should stay outside on a cleat. 1st world problems I guess


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am not talking politics but just wondering.

With all the hurrah about the USA I am wondering if those who do not like being here are celebrating July 4th?

To me I do not like the loud noise anymore and stay inside but love the Grand young'un to do they part.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ... then we did Chipotle for a late lunch…
> - rhybeka


I've never eaten at Chipolte. Not sure why. We eat out a lot. I like Qdoba. That's similar, right?



> ...1st world problems I guess
> 
> - rhybeka


I had a first world problem just a few minutes ago. I couldn't decide if I wanted a vodka and cranberry juice or a vodka and grapefruit juice. So I made both. Problem solved…


----------



## mojapitt

Reasonable solution Stumpy


----------



## bandit571

A Mess Sargent's idea…

Large pitcher of ice

Can of Wyler's Lemonade Mix

Bottle of Beefeater's Gin

Combine the 3 into a nice pitcher of Lemonade….


----------



## Gene01

Large Oster blender jug thingie filled wth fresh strawberries, fresh coconut meat and milk, a few bananas, add some ice. Blended, it reduces to about half full. Just enough space for a bottle of Bacardi 151. Pour into ice filled glasses. Don't plan on driving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ....still too bloody hot outside….
> 
> - bandit571


Did somebody say hot Bloody Mary???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Large Oster blender jug thingie filled wth fresh strawberries, fresh coconut meat and milk, a few bananas, add some ice. Blended, it reduces to about half full. Just enough space for a bottle of Bacardi 151. Pour into ice filled glasses. Don t plan on driving.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yer my hero Gene….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That does sound good Gene. 
Wood is drying in my shed, but not as fast as I'd like. It gets too hot in there and I have to cycle the dh off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not doin' much in the shop lately, jus sittin' in the gazebo and enjoying cold ones. Hope to be able to climb on the mower and knock my own weeds down this week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you need 2 dehumidifiers in this crap…..


----------



## bandit571

Other than the Grocery Run…..didn't do a dang thing all day long….and didn't feel the least guilty about it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy Qdoba is very similar and just as good  I need to get the wife to try it as I think the meat seasonings would agree with her more. I don't think they use as much chili powder in their rub or something.

I got my saw till functional and some storage cut for rasps up and installed yesterday, but not much else. the little AC unit that could was having trouble keeping up by 2pm so I closed it all up. Not sure when I'll get back out there but hpoefully soon. I started to beat back the horizontal surface disease a bit. I need to get the bandsaw up and going. Just have to cut that slot in the DC blocker thingie.

Back to the paying grind today… so far nothing's exploded but give it time, I'm sure it'll catch up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Happy hump day, all.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, *rhybeka.* A new CDC designation of a highly contagious affliction. HSD…horizontal surface disease.

That's a keeper.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Major milestone in the return to normal life….. the ice arena re-opened and Monday night I played my first game of the summer session….

Funny to see some guys look a lot different… one clean cut software sales guy now has another, another IT guy has a huge beard. Even the bald guy looks like he's waxing his head now :^D

Needless to say, I'm sore all over.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Happy hump day, all.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's nice that you're still doing that on a weekly basis at your age


----------



## Gene01

> Happy hump day, all.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> It s nice that you re still doing that on a weekly basis at your age
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Hey, age is but a number.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, getting tired of going "Pee" every 40 minutes.

An old friend took us out for lunch, today. Ate at the local Bob Evan's…..Omelet and hash browns.

Taking a few of the empty Gatorade bottles, re-filling with water ( city water…yuck) and sticking them into the fridge for a while….hopefully they will taste better…..not.

Bob Evan's Sausage is VERY salty…wow! Got up into the 90s today…..HHH….had a couple thunderstorms "orbiting" around the town…..didn't help much


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Looks like today is my lucky day as Shandi Cabrera has picked me out of all the LJ profiles and wants me to know that she is "supportive,caring and also i have a passionate of true love in my heart."

Bandit…. Bob Evans is one of those mid-western chains I really miss. Bill Knapps, Elias Bros. Big Boy, A&W drive in root bear stands. Oh well, at least I have a plethera of clam huts, lobster pounds and a Dunkin Donuts on every block.

Trying to get my ducks lined up for truss delivery and setting on 7/17. I need to set the doubled up second top plates and discovered that I've got a 2" kink in the most visible wall that I need to straighten out. The first top plate has developed a banana bow in it. This is going to be a challenge. I ordered a pair of turnbuckle wall aligners, but I'm not sure that they'll have the umph needed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looks like today is my lucky day as Shandi Cabrera has picked me out of all the LJ profiles and wants me to know that she is "supportive,caring and also i have a passionate of true love in my heart."
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That two timing B!+(#, you can't trust anybody anymore…..


----------



## diverlloyd

> Looks like today is my lucky day as Shandi Cabrera has picked me out of all the LJ profiles and wants me to know that she is "supportive,caring and also i have a passionate of true love in my heart."
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> That two timing B!+(#, you can t trust anybody anymore…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ditto but three timing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Looks like today is my lucky day as Shandi Cabrera has picked me out of all the LJ profiles and wants me to know that she is "supportive,caring and also i have a passionate of true love in my heart."
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> That two timing B!+(#, you can t trust anybody anymore…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Guys, don't fight…..
She is just playin' ya….
I'm her true love!

Once my check clears….
she'll be traveling straight into my arms…
Well, at least that's what she told me!!!


----------



## bandit571

Been busy this morning…...hmmmm…spam for Breakfast?

Morning to ya….a real breakfast of pills, for me.

Have used those turnbuckles for years…..work best every 4'.......make sure it is moving the wall, and not just the stake…..


----------



## Gene01

Bet she doesn't do laundry.


----------



## Festus56

She wanted to get to know me also but I gave her to Marty!


----------



## diverlloyd

I don't care about laundry if she will sand all my projects


----------



## BillWhite

"She wanted to get to know me also but I gave her to Marty!"

Hey! What about me sending her to El Stumpo? (Snickering in my whiskers.))


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ still working…going on hour 14…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it. She doesn't care about me at all.
Big white oak table on the way for my cousin. 42×72. It's basically a copy of one that I built about 10 years ago. Legs will be showing thru the top. This thing is gonna be heavy. I will build it with removable legs.


----------



## diverlloyd

My new toy. It is a pellet smoker on one side and propane grill with the optional griddle on the other side. Got it at the pallet liquidator today for 1/4 of the price. Also am about done with the wife's work table. Even bled on it to make sure it was a proper project. Found a rotten spot with a chisel and then found a harder spot in the palm of my hand with said chisel.

Bill nice top

Beka shut it down and relax


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's quite a thing AJ. Good find.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pallet liquidator… Does it have all the parts???


----------



## mudflap4869

Bob Evans had the best turkey and dressing dinner around the local area. But they closed the Joplin Mo store, without notice, several years ago. Now to get a good meal of T&D we have to drive 75 miles, on a Monday, to an Amish restaurant. Just like my German grandmas cooking. But when we do go down there we always call ahead and have them bake a couple sugar free strawberry/rhubarb pies for us. They are scrumdillyisious, and well worth the drive.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it has everything but the grease bucket, which is just a small galvanized bucket. I think it was a display model that they played with once or twice after they put it together. It still had all the stickers still on it but it looked like they used the pellet smoker side to see how it worked. They had some other grills that would be like a blackstone griddle and a seperate 4 burner propane grill. Those all also looked like displays that had been dinged up. I was going to buy that pallet but seen the other grill and it was $100 cheaper. I took the gamble since it was shrink wrapped and I couldn't open it up. But with the stickers and looking clean I figured it was a 90% chance that it would be a good buy. I need to get a cover for it now.

Mud frisches big boy has a good turkey dinner also. I'm not a fan of dressing so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Gene01

T&D once a year is enough for this old bird. But, I'd travel far for a good Walleye meal. And a Strawberry Rhubarb pie ?? Even further! Although, being a man of simple tastes, an order of biscuits and gravy or a nice plate of chicken fried steak and gravy will suffice. And either one is close…like home.


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya..


----------



## ssnvet

> Now to get a good meal of T&D we have to drive 75 miles, on a Monday, to an Amish restaurant. Just like my German grandmas cooking.
> - mudflap4869


Ah… the Germans are truely masters of comfort food ;^) There's a village in the thumb of Michigan called Frankenmuth that has old school German restaurants…. The Bavarian Inn and Zehnder's. They serve family style…. you just order "Chicken Dinner" and sit down, buckle in and eat your way through multiple courses :^D

Just ask Stumpy… it's very near his stomping grounds.


----------



## ssnvet

Back by popular demand….










Happy Friday!

I worked from the time I got home until sunset knocking out my punch list of things to be done before "Truss Day" next Friday. Made good progress, but am wearing out. Saturday has rain in the forecast, so I don't have many full days.


----------



## diverlloyd

> T&D once a year is enough for this old bird. But, I d travel far for a good Walleye meal. And a Strawberry Rhubarb pie ?? Even further! Although, being a man of simple tastes, an order of biscuits and gravy or a nice plate of chicken fried steak and gravy will suffice. And either one is close…like home.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene I ate at a bar by champagne Illinois that had a walleye dinner that was pretty good. My coworker liked the place and was one of two good places he liked to eat around there. He was a super cheap skate. We would get 60 a day per deim and he would spend maybe 10 bucks max a day. He would get the free breakfast at the hotel and fill his lunch cooler up with milk,cookies and biscuits for his dinner. I would spend all of mine and if you was the last server of the day and was good I would give you what ever was left for the day. I had a server not charge me for the gallon of oj refills I drank she received a 40 dollar tip and was super happy to serve us the rest of the week I was there. I figure they called us in to do a job and we are taking that money out of the local economy at least we can do is spend the full per diem if not more to put back in the local economy.


----------



## CFrye

The 11am to 11pm shift is being reinstated at work starting July 19th. Mudflap is happy to be rid of me more often again
Nice looking rig, AJ! Seems you have room on the bottom for a pizza oven. 
Matt, my German grandma Klein was the exception to the rule on being a good cook. Apparently she parboiled any and all meats (including an expensive cut of beef my Mom bought and was going to cook herself). Guess that's where I inherited my culinary skills.


----------



## Gene01

DL, I grew up about 70 south of champaign and we had walleye every so often, at home. But, they came from our yearly fishing trips to Canada. I left IL in '59 and, don't remember having it again until moving here to AZ. Of all places, I wouldn't have thought a cowboy bar in AZ would serve it. Can't find it in any groceries around here but, there's a couple bar/resturaunts that serve it on Friday nights. The closest is 45 mi. but worth the trip. 
Now, if I could only find a place that made Strawberry Rhubarb pie, I'd be in heaven. Phyl could make it but rhubarb is not to be found around here.


----------



## CFrye

This is for Mudflap! :-D


----------



## ssnvet

I thought Lake Erie was especially renown for Walleye.

But I sure ain't no fisherman, so don't bank on that.


----------



## Gene01

> I thought Lake Erie was especially renown for Walleye.
> 
> But I sure ain t no fisherman, so don t bank on that.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


They catch them on lake Michigan, for sure. In Canada, we used pretty small 3 man boats with a 75HP and trolling motor. Not sure d want to be on Michigan or Erie in a boat like that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That does sound good Gene.
> Wood is drying in my shed, but not as fast as I'd like. It gets too hot in there and I have to cycle the dh off.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

When I has a good dehumidifier in the shop I ducted the heat from the top to the outside. Used furnace flex ducting and a square duct and bug screen on the outside to keep bugs out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> My new toy.
> - diverlloyd


Good score! I bought a pellet grill a couple years ago. I don't smoke meat, but we do all our grilling on it and LOVE it. I just set the temperature like an oven, but the pellets give the meat a smoky taste like charcoal. And the best part is mine has a pizza oven insert that gets up to 800 degrees and makes wood-fired pizzas in about 2 minutes!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ...There s a village in the thumb of Michigan called Frankenmuth that has old school German restaurants…. The Bavarian Inn and Zehnder s. They serve family style…. you just order "Chicken Dinner" and sit down, buckle in and eat your way through multiple courses :^D
> 
> Just ask Stumpy… it s very near his stomping grounds.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


We go to Frankenmuth quite a bit. But my wife won't let me go to Zehnders. She thinks it's crazy to pay $40 each for a chicken dinner. Instead we go to Prost, where we spend $60 each sipping wine and eating finger foods. Go figure…


----------



## Gene01

> ...There s a village in the thumb of Michigan called Frankenmuth that has old school German restaurants…. The Bavarian Inn and Zehnder s. They serve family style…. you just order "Chicken Dinner" and sit down, buckle in and eat your way through multiple courses :^D
> 
> Just ask Stumpy… it s very near his stomping grounds.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> We go to Frankenmuth quite a bit. But my wife won t let me go to Zehnders. She thinks it s crazy to pay $40 each for a chicken dinner. Instead we go to Prost, where we spend $60 each sipping wine and eating finger foods. Go figure…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Oh but, the aahmbiaahnce is worth the $120. Right????


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Oh but, the aahmbiaahnce is worth the $120. Right????
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thankfully, they don't bring the check until after you've had a snoot full.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Oh but, the aahmbiaahnce is worth the $120. Right????
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Thankfully, they don t bring the check until after you ve had a snoot full.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


By that time you don't care.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for you guys:

A friend put me on to 4 farmhouse chairs sitting on the sidewalk with a "Free" sign on them. Took them home to strip, stain, and refinish. So far so good, right? Well…....

So, they've got a thick coat of ugly green paint on them, over a slightly thinner coat of white paint, over a base coat of white primer which has soaked into the wood.

On the first 2 chairs, I used CitriStrip to strip the paint off. Multiple applications of the stripper to remove the layers of green paint, then more applications to remove the white paint. The stripper seems to have no effect on the primer that's soaked into the wood. I'm a tree-hugger, but really hate these new eco-friendly strippers…. Hypocrisy aside, let's move on.

It takes about 15 or more hours to strip the green and white paint off. To get the primer off, I've resorted to using 60-grit sanding pads.

My question is: Would a cheap HF heat gun work faster for stripping the green and white paint? I assume it won't get the soaked-in primer.

Thanks!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy the pellet side has a sliding baffle so I can open it up and get a flame off the pellets to flame broil. The propane side with the griddle installed I think I can get the heat up pretty high. With the three burners on low it gets up to 450 I haven't wanted to go higher yet since I'm still seasoning the griddle. I did sit down and tell the wife I need to go to GFS and get big chunks of meat. I'm thinking a poor shoulder smoked will be the first big thing I try. I love me some pulled pork.

Dean be careful with the heat gun as the paint fumes could be bad for you, hopefully it's not a lead based paint.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, get the heat gun. It's worth it.


----------



## Festus56

Dean if you are experimenting try a heavy coat of stripper then use a pressure washer to remove the finish. Gets into corners that are hard to get at otherwise. Have to let it dry good before sanding and refinishing. Works well for me the last couple re-finish jobs I tackled.


----------



## rockusaf

Wife and I celebrated 27 years today, ended up picking up take out and a deserts from a local place. The we sat together and watched a Netflix movie, not bad by Covid standards.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Smoked the house up a bit….resawing Ash scraps…









After I had ripped them to width….made another mess..









Had 9 pieces to resaw..









Tablesaw didn't quite reach far enough….so…









Ran the bandsaw down the kerfs….will put a new blade in, later..









As I have a few wider ones to do…









Need the edges trimmed a bit.









1×4 x 6' Pine…..need to do this one..too.

That's enough, for today….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Wife and I celebrated 27 years today, ended up picking up take out and a deserts from a local place. The we sat together and watched a Netflix movie, not bad by Covid standards.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


Not bad at all. Happy anniversary!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya

Dean: There are 2 spammers running around today…..both from Egypt…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ***
> 
> Dean: There are 2 spammers running around today…..both from Egypt…..
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds good-haven't had SPAM for breakfast in awhile….!


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary Rock and Mrs!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Dang it I did not get my spam for breakfast today.

Happy Anniversary to you both Rock!

Nice cool here now at 60° and should get to the upper 80's later. We need some rain here. Most places just to the south and east of us have been getting plenty but misses us.

Am gaining on the bed build. Should have the headboard and foot board ready for stain today. Need to get the rails done later. Maybe by mid-week I will have a finish on everything.


----------



## controlfreak

Happy anniversary to the Rocks. Beware they keep coming around faster and faster.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy 27th rock


----------



## Gene01

Happy anniversary, Rock and Mrs Rock.


----------



## bandit571

Happy anniversary…..rookies…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary Rock and better half!

Mark, that bed is great. Is that part of a bedroom set?


----------



## BlasterStumps

I made these gauges by using the little Dewalt plunge router with the sled for use on the guide rail. So nice to be able to cut slots so easy and accurately. I used to have a dickens of a time making them.

Now that I have the gauges for making repeat width cuts with the track, I'm planning to start making a cutting table using 3/4 ply. Should be fairly simple now. Yay!


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, that bed is great. Is that part of a bedroom set?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes it is Bill. Will go with the dresser and chest of drawers that I finished a week or so ago. Still have a mirror to match for above the dresser to do next.


----------



## mudflap4869

Let's just hope those Egyptians have snakes bite their asps. That'll learn-em dern-em.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice work Mark. Good looking furniture. A lot of work there.


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw was not working all that well, tonight…..kept throwing the drive belt off….finally gave up, and used a Rip saw…









After the tablesaw had made a kerf to follow…..at least the handsaw did….









Blade on the bandsaw had a lot of issues trying just to follow a kerf…









$10 of JUNK….


----------



## Festus56

Bandit I use Olson blades on my band saw with good success. They are $15 to $20 each depending on the width but they last longer for me than the more expensive ones.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The walls are 10' tall (not including the 11" concrete curb), so I ran all the plywood sheathing horizontally. All edges of the sheathing must be supported per code, hence the blocking at 4' and 8'. (And it makes handy shelves to store crap :^) )
> 
> Each row of sheathing is staggered 4' so there are no Continuous seems running top to bottom. This way the sheets are all stiffened by there neighbors above and below. Since I framed 24" o.c. This was especially important to me.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Man Matt, you're moving right along with your garage project, I'm still window shopping but scored a free french door from my uncle that's converting his attached shop into a 1st floor master. With a rough opening of 66.5" and usable width of just over 62" it will work perfect if I ever find a screaming deal on a 60" mower. Found a new surplus window guy on FB but he's 1:20 away and not good at communicating, I really don't want to drive almost 3 hours and not get anything accomplished but he's got new $600 doubles for $200 so I drive a little to save a lot. I'll have 12' walls right on the slab so I'm also running my sheathing horizontally but with stud 16"OC I don't think I need blocking at the seams, given the studs are only 2×4, I might add blocking just to even so slightly mitigate a pair of wobbly side wall. Did you screw, nail or staple (construction adhesive or not) the sheathing to the studs? Around here I see most new construction just stapled, in OH most was stapled with adhesive which I'm planning on doing, but not on the decking. I don't want to be curse by someone having to re-roof the shed 20-25 years down the road and hate me for gluing down decking when he's got a couple sheets that need to be replaced.

As for lake erie walleye, yes there's many and you have to keep an eye on the fishing reports to see where they are. Perch are more plentiful and closer to shore making for a short trip home when if a storm blows up quickly. My buddies dad had a Whaler, 26 Outrage with 450hp bolted to the back that handled rough water quite nicely and would move along pretty good with open throttles and a handsome credit limit on the gas card. I knew enough people with smaller boats, I never took mine out for perch but I'd never dream of heading 5-10 miles out on something under 22' long with low gunwales hunting walleye. Purpose built walleye boats were becoming more popular, still short but nice tall gunwales and a small kicker motor to keep from putting idle hours on a $25K outboard. Having plenty of power to get home safely was important to, 1.5' wave were considered a calm day and even with blue skies a little more wind could quadruple the wave size making it somewhere between unpleasant and down right dangerous depending on how big of a boat you were on.


----------



## bandit571

Only Olson blades around here are sold at Menard's…..and they don't stock 80" blades of any sort…..5 blade minimum to order…..ouch.

Morning to ya…...longest I slept last night was under 2 hours…..between Uncle Charles, and P-Calls…..may venture out and see what lunch will be…

temp…for me…96.7


----------



## bandit571

Ok…that was more "fun" than I was planning for….yards have now been mowed. When (if) Grandson brings back my weed trimmer….HE can do the trimmimng…..while I sit and have a cold one…..

Right now it is 80 degrees outside…and I am soaked clean through…..


----------



## Gene01

About the same temp here, too Bandit. 
Amazon has your olsen blades @ 80" . Here's a linkyhttps://www.amazon.com/Olson-FB23180DB-0-025-80-Inch-Blade/dp/B001D8O0XG/ref=sr_1_6?c=ts&dchild=1&keywords=Band+Saw+Blades&qid=1594579737&refinements=p_89%3AOLSON+SAW&s=power-hand-tools&sr=1-6&ts_id=552288


----------



## Festus56

I have been ordering my blades from Amazon or Ebay since we moved away from a Menards. Be nice to have one in Montana


----------



## bandit571

Not enough in the til, have to wait until PayDay .

Note to self: Do NOT mow the yard wearing shorts. Lot of shrapnel wounds from the edge of the shorts on down….little stones tend to hurt, after so many have hit….

Run to Wall E World…..decided to go with Tonic & Gin, to combat Uncle Charles….not inclined to do any shop work, today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't had to buy a new bs blade since I got the 17" saw from Andy. I know he used to buy blades from the same place I bought them for my old saw. That place appears to be closed. Not sure what I'll do when the time comes.

I got some work done on the white oak table today. I grooved the panel and the breadboard and used a 1/4" Baltic birch spline. Worked great. I remember thinking yesterday as a I planned how to do it that I needed to stop the groove before the corner of the panel. Well that thought escaped me today and I grooved it all the way to the corners. That was an easy fix with a couple little pieces from the same board.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, by "little pieces" do you mean the legs that are showing through the top?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol. No, those are not little. See that open groove in the table top. Follow it to the right. It was open all the way to the corner, but I put a little quarter inch piece in there to close it up. Today I'm gonna use the Mortimer to make some deeper mortises that will allow a larger spline that I can drive some pegs thru to pin the end on.


----------



## bandit571

Can almost set a stop-watch….sleep an hour, then go pee, repeat all night long. Having empty Gatorade bottles refilled with water, trying to keep them filled and ready in the fridge…..shoptime doubtful….may need to go get checked out….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## Gene01

It is, Mark. We made it to another day. There's that, anywho.


----------



## rhybeka

Tuesday…. wow. please no do-overs! going to try to get to the shop!


----------



## Gene01

Just took delivery on a new 5.4 CF washing machine and a new microwave. We've been without a washer for 4 weeks. It took that long for Lowes to work us into their delivery schedule. We're about 45 miles from them and, in the boonies. The had to wait til they had more deliveries out here. The guys hooked it all up and tested it and carted off the old one. They are not allowed to install over the range built in microwaves. Phyl and I installed the old one 20+ years ago. We're gonna wait on help from one of our sons to install the new one. Our strength ain't what it once was.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## diverlloyd

Good afternoon. I need some motivation.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back home from the Hospital….went in monday evening, via Urgent Care Center…..apparently, I am now a Type 2 Diabetic…..Going to take the rest of the week off, to get things caught up…..Otherwise looks like a nice HOT day outside….I'm staying beside the A/C…..getting used to "Sugar Free" stuff

Sugar level of 601…..kind of got them all excited..and me full of holes…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bandit, good that you got checked and know about the problem with your blood sugar. Now that you know, you can fix somewhat with your diet.

Diver, be happy that you are not part of my garage cleanup that i have been doing for two days now. I had left it in a mess when I moved my workshop out of there. Spiders, spiders, spiders! I'm spraying as I go.


----------



## controlfreak

Hi Bandit, Sorry about the T2D but there is something you can do diet wise to help. Not sure how much you are into modifying your diet or listening to podcasts but I found one that is filled with lots of science and is very entertaining too. It is 2keto dudes http://2ketodudes.com/ It goes through the lifestyle of Richard Morris and Carl Franklin who both were diagnosed with T2D. They were told it is a progressive disease and they could only manage it. They were both able to reverse (not to be confused with cure) the disease and heal there deranged bodies. I was insulin resistant and got my blood sugar back to normal with a low carb hi fat diet (Keto) and feel great. Just thought I would mention it. I would recommend starting at episode one if you give it a shot.


----------



## diverlloyd

Blaster I would trade sanding for spiders any day of the week. I have worked on the wife's work table and want to use a drawer slide to slide a support back and forth so the top can fold upwards onto its self. Problem is it's 2" wide so that is a extra 3/4" screwing up may height. So I added som to the bottoms of the legs to up the height to get it to work. That equals more sanding after the glue dries. So sanding and fitting a piano hinge then staining and a coat of finish and it will be done.

Bandit no more mountain dews


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang Bandit! Who is going to do the cooking for you? How are you going to live without your outlandish recipes? Ok, I am surprised that you lived this long while cooking and eating them. I am a T2D and have had a heart stent, so I understand what pressure you are under to change your life style. You have been a walking disaster waiting to happen for the last several years, and I along with most of the rest of the LJ family have worried about you. You need to LISTEN to your sawbones and take care of the health that you have left. (OK, sermon over.) 
I only ate UN-health food for many years and it came back and bit me on the ass. Now I try to ease up on many of the things I loved to eat. Actually I eat smaller portions, and am losing weight. That in itself is a great energy booster. Join me my friend and live long enough to outlive our elderly great grandchildren.


----------



## bandit571

According to the schedule….there will be a Great Grand Son born on the 29 of December of this year….

Last reading after supper, tonight..174 , which seems to be in the "Good" range…..that Pneumonia Vaccine I good on the way out the door, this morning….still hurting the arm they shot….

Still learning how to do things right now…...apparently there was a 12 week sugar/ dehydration going on, that caused things to go…haywire. left the house Monday afternoon..not feeling well…got back home about noonish today..


----------



## controlfreak

You are going to go through carb withdrawal and feel pretty bad. At the end of the day all bread, fruit, pasta and potatoes gets converted to sugars in the body. The good news is once you get past the start it is not so bad. Another good read is Dr. Bernstein's Diabetes Solution. He was an engineer when he became T1 in the 1940's. He went back to school and got his MD and became a renowned authority on T1 and T2 diabetes. He is still answering questions and practicing I think.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, 174 is a heck of a lot better than 600! If you want another opinion on Keto and blood sugar control, talk to Cricket. It has been working great for her. 
I went to look at a walnut log this morning. Unfortunately it had been down 6 months. The bark was falling off and it had checks all along the length. It hurt but I passed on it. 
On the way to the walnut I kept driving through this…









All those black specks in the white/sky area are bag worms hanging down from the trees. I don't recall ever seeing them hanging down like this. But, this is 2020, so I shouldn't be surprised!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Morning reading ( after a Peanut Butter on Rye sammich)...270 Going to have a yo-yo effect for a few days….just chilling out, right now….

Used to call those "Ranger Worms" and they always seem to stop right at eyeball level.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much were they asking Candy. Most likely those checks did not go far inside the log. Mainly the sapwood checks. I've milled walnut logs where thesapwood had completely rotted away and the heart is just fine.


----------



## bandit571

There be a pair of spammers running around, today…..John , and Ted…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

If it were Bill and Ted, I may bite….


----------



## bandit571

John110 and Tedwoodshop5 are the 2 for today…..


----------



## Gene01

Looks like the Spam got canned.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all. I'm holding the house down while the SO attends a funeral - uncle passed away unexpectedly on Monday. Crud, have to go swap laundry out. Volunteered to do a spreadsheet for my previous boss's non profit and what I thought he would give me isn't what he gave me. hm.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, if it isn't free Candy don't take it. So it must be pretty bad for her to leave lay. We are inundated by her treasures as it is.


----------



## diverlloyd

I like using the walnut with the sapwood spalted and with worm holes. It make for some pretty stuff. 
The wife's work table has to much flex I should have made the upright rotated 90 degrees.


----------



## bandit571

What I have been carrying around for a while..









Have no idea who made it, or where I got it.

Just had Supper….may wait until after the evening pill routine, before the finger poke….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it's F R I D A Y!


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya….it s F R I D A Y!
> 
> - bandit571


Insert Matt's dancing Snoopy. 
Since retiring, Fridays don't seem all that important. Of course, for some, like Bill, Fridays often come mid week. 
When I first retired, every night was Friday night and every day was Saturday. Now, not so much. In fact, most times, I don't know what day it is, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Hate when I lose a day…..or 3…..


----------



## Gene01

I don't lose them but, I don't always remember where they are.
There was a time though, when I might have lost a few.


----------



## bandit571

Seems I lost Monday, Tuesday , AND Wednesday this past week…..

Have a strange little wrench from Chicago…no idea who actually made it….









I do have a few screwdrivers to clean up….this is about a third of them…









Whenever I can go back to the shop…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually today is my Friday this week, though I don't get off until Saturday morning.


----------



## rockusaf

Went to an estate sale today since it said they had tools. Only had a few noname hand tools but I picked up one plastic organizer and one big metal organizer with 24 slide out drawers, both full of the usual mixed assortment of screws, nuts and bolts, and other miscellaneous hardware that I get to sort through. As I was looking around I spotted a stack of wood in the corner so I asked the guy about it and ~35 BF of 4/4 white oak followed me home for just over $2 per BF.
Oh, and I ordered some stuff from Rockler and received one of the packages today with an extra item I didn't order. I should have just not said anything or reached out to them but at first they expected me to just return it, on my dime, then agreed to do me the favor of sending me a prepaid return label. This item is $9.99 on clearance right now, they're gonna pay at least 1/2 that to ship it back and I now have to box it up and take it to the post office…smh

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Puttered around in the shop for a bit….nothing real exciting…









Had to finish this cut with a handsaw….as the motor on the bandsaw died. Circled area is from that junk 1/2" blade, ran the 1/4" instead…may flatten these out tomorrow….maybe.

About time to get the finger poked….3-a-days til next Monday.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, I haven't poked my finger in ages. It is barbaric. I poke my forearm and rarely feel it. Blood is blood so it doesn't really matter where you get it from, as long as it is fresh and not contaminated. I do occasionally get it from my earlobe, but it don't take many pokes to make it scab over. Hang in there and you will soon become an old pro at that crap.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I have a pocket knife that looks similar to that one and it's made by boker. Your looks nicer then mine. Mine out of the box was poor craftsmanship on the handle. But the blade holds a edge it's my bathroom knife used mostly for cutting out splinters and hang nails.


----------



## bandit571

Pocket knife I have..









Have no idea where it came from….seems to be holding up well.

Morning to ya….


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## bandit571

Went to an Estate Sale this morning….spent a whopping $10…









"Socket set"?









3


Code:


6" clamp, 2

 18", and 1 @ 12". The Torx will need a bit of clean up. 
Not a bad morning?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the little harbor freight clamps. Very handy.


----------



## diverlloyd

I use a lot of 6" clamps. I never thought I would but after buying a bunch, I'm always using them. I think I have about 50 and there is always 15-20 out of the clamp rack.


----------



## bandit571

Mudflap: Tried the arm site…nada…latest reading? 109…..( back to the finger,again)...not sure IF that is too low?

Have had a lot of glue-ups, where 4" c clamps couldn't reach, and 12" HF clamps were too big. May go up to HF sometime, and buy a few more 6" ones….$3 or less a piece…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, they wanted my levels between 70 and 120. Keto diet does the trick.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned the Torx set up..









Might come in handy?









T-40 to T-60.

Wasn't sure what numbers to shoot for, on the sugar readings….they only said IF it goes over 400, to call the ER.

Fish sticks for supper…


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, what Gene said. Monday morning get on the phone with your doctors office or send your VA team a message now and get some diabetic teaching scheduled. They should've arranged that at the hospital as part of your discharge planning. If you vigorously rub the back of your forearm before you poke and hold pressure on the lancet device for a second or two, it helps. 
The bits cleaned up nicely!


----------



## bandit571

Have a Diabetic appointment Tuesday, @ 1100 hrs….

They had trouble all 3 days, trying to find a spot to draw blood for the blood-work…...
Seeing the Family Doctor on Monday @ 1330 hrs….keeping a logbook of all the readings until then….3 times a day.

Thinking those bits also came from Harbor Freight….as they also have a 6pc set. He had a brand new, still in HF packaging ($10), never used. In fact, there was a LOT of HF stuff at that sale…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…rise and shine, you scroungy…..

Breakfast #1: Pills, Breakfast #2: Rice Chex & Milk…no sugar….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## firefighterontheside

One coat on top of table. I'm using a water based product and I'm still a little leery about it.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, the top looks really good from here. I'm also leery of water based finishes. It's true, you don't get the yellowing as with oil based. But, some, me included, kind like the yellowing…especially on oaks. Aside from that, and more importantly, the lack of solids means more coats of WB is necessary to achieve the same level of protection as provided with an OB product. Some flooring guys suggest three to four times as many.


----------



## controlfreak

> Bandit, they wanted my levels between 70 and 120. Keto diet does the trick.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I took keto it to the next level, carnivore. Been that way for four months and all is well.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm 3 coats in and I can see I'll be doing at least 3 more, maybe more. This target finishes stuff is supposed to be similar to OB finish with respect to ambering. It does add some yellow color, but not as much as true OB finish. I think it will be OK in the end.


----------



## ssnvet

I was in the ER Last Tuesday night with a bladder infection…. long story But IV and oral antibiotics won the day…. really didn't feel right until late Thursday.

Framing contractor friend squeezed in a day for me to run the truss rodeo for me Friday …
It's a good thing we got the early start as the boom truck showed up an hour and a half early:

8:00 boom truck arrives
8:38 first truss set
10:15 last truss set
10:27 boom truck departs
16:30 roof sheathed, attic subfloor down, and gable overhang framed.




































I was grounded due to my whittle problem… so I coordinated with crane guy and was general gopher.

Not to shabby for a days work


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Top is looking good Bill. I have tried WB finish and did not work well for me. I will stick to spraying Poly and Lacquer.

Good progress Matt. Will be nice to have that when it is done.

Am headed to SD for tomorrow. Still trying to get our mothers house sold.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some good progress Matt. I'm impressed, but not as impressed as when I thought you did it all yourself. Is that 9/12 pitch? My dads barn has trusses like that with a room built in, but we've never put a floor in there. We do have some odds and ends of lumber stored up there though. Someday I'd like to tear the thing down and build a new one using the trusses. The lower part of the barn is in bad shape and is not in a good location,at least for my use.


----------



## Gene01

Good progress, Matt. What's your projected D.O.C?


----------



## bandit571

Yep, we'll make a Carpenter I out of Matt, yet…(BTDT)

Morning to ya…and the remains to meself. Road trip to see Family Doctor today…40 miles each way, meh..

Brunch has been served, waiting a bit before the finger gets poked. Pills first…


----------



## ssnvet

> That's some good progress Matt. I'm impressed, but not as impressed as when I thought you did it all yourself. Is that 9/12 pitch?
> - firefighterontheside


After experiencing the process and noting all the little things the professional framer (father and son duo) did to take the residual kink out of the west wall, I'm very, very glad that I didn't attempt it. Pitch is 10/12….. this is Maine after all …. design snow load for our district is 60 psf.



> Good progress, Matt. What s your projected D.O.C?
> - Gene Howe


Hopefully some time long before my personal expiration date, but the way things are going I'm not so sure. I am so exhausted… and having a little health crisis in the middle of all this wasn't the best timing. I'm stopping buy a discount tool place on the way home to get a 40' x 30' tarp for the roof. Once I have that up, I'm going to step back from the project for a little while.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Oof, 10/12, I don't do 10/12 any more, but I don't have to deal with that four letter word any more either. My shed has to be a minimum of 8/12 so that's what it's getting. Since the HOA is qualifying it as a "detached garage" they specify that, a shed with a max footprint of 10'x14' is to be 5/12 which would be more comfortable for me but given the size, it will look better more closely resembling the house. I'll have more attic storage too. Taking care of the kids, trying to source windows (which has to be done before finalizing wall layout and subsequent lumber package) dad's surgery, vacations, family baptisms, a pandemic and really crazy weather has really slowed my progress. It's really a lot of excuses, but I thing they're pretty good ones, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Sorry to hear about your health delima in the middle of a construction project. Are you planning on roofing it yourself or farming that out? I wish I was closer and could help but I don't do a 10/12 until someone smaller and a lot more nimble has roof jacks and planks secured on at least the first couple feet from the edge.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - Very impressive progress on your build, despite challenges. What is the ceiling height? Apologies if you've mentioned it before.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is the virtual group meet-up still a thing?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit Home Depot has a bessey 4 pack of clamps. 2 12" and 2 6" for $24. They used to have them in just 6" packs but changed to the combo. I have been watching them for the price to go to 15-20 and I will buy what ever is instock. The 12" ones have been pretty useful also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is the virtual group meet-up still a thing?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Um… I must have been off the day y'all talked about that, or on good meds…..


----------



## bandit571

Quite happy with the H-F clamps…..they usually run $3 for the 6", $4 for the 12", and $5 for the 18" clamp…..so

3 x $3 = $9+ tax
2 x $5 = $10 +tax
[email protected]$4
Total: $23 + 7% Tax

That 6 pc Torx seems to run about…$4.95 + tax

Price at the Estate Sale for all of the above? $10, NO TAX. I think I can live with that.

Family Doctor visit today….can go down to just 2 finger pokes a day….have to go and get the eyes checked. Re-check me in 6 weeks, with blood work done. I see the Diabetic clinic tomorrow morning.

Menard's: You HAVE to wear a mask just to enter the store. I picked up a pair of sanding belts for the beltsander, 50 grit, and a few other items….including a COLD bottle of Mountain Dew Zero Sugar. Otherwise, just a normal Monday….


----------



## DIYaholic

Masks are good….
They prevent spread & death!!!

& on a side note….
They hide many an ugly face!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Good progress, Matt. What s your projected D.O.C?
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Hopefully some time long before my personal expiration date, but the way things are going I m not so sure. I am so exhausted… and having a little health crisis in the middle of all this wasn t the best timing. I m stopping buy a discount tool place on the way home to get a 40 x 30 tarp for the roof. Once I have that up, I m going to step back from the project for a little while.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, your health come first! Have you considered Pro Panel, or the like, for roofing. Less expensive than shingle installation, faster install and longer lasting. And snow slides off easily.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Had a little surprise storm during the night.
Randy, I've notice I don't see people I know like I used to at stores. Maybe it's because I can't see their face.
I finished the white oak table last night. It will go to its new home this morning. I ended up spraying a few coats of finish on. That helped to build it up a lot quicker. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

Hockey last night… I know, I'm a glutton for punishment. 2-2 tie vs. the white team. I thought I was going to pack it up and go home after the first 5 min., but my lungs finally started working and I had a pretty good game. I'm finally going to have to concede that I can't keep up with these younger guys. Time to learn to play a smarter position/passing game.



> Are you planning on roofing it yourself or farming that out?
> - bigblockyeti


Doing it myself "was" the plan, but now Mrs. Mainiac is adamant that I will NOT shingle that roof… (starting to think she may actually be somewhat fond of me :^p ) Of course, I've reached out to three people that I know and trust and none are available. Current plan is to set up a three man crew with a carpenter I play hockey with and a helper up high and I'll provide ground support.



> Matt - What is the ceiling height? Apologies if you've mentioned it before.
> - Don Broussard


10' framed on a concrete curb that is 11" at the back, pitching down to 13" at the front. Plenty of head room for jumping jacks :^D



> Have you considered Pro Panel, or the like, for roofing. Less expensive than shingle installation, faster install and longer lasting. And snow slides off easily.
> - Gene Howe


I've never heard of it, but it sounds interesting. I'm using an asphalt architectural shingle that matches the adjacent house. Since I "was" going to roof it myself, I played it safe and went with what I knew.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a better pic of the current status…. It's now being referred to as the Taj-ma-garage….










I need to get busy and get the permanent truss bracing, the truss screws and the gable end truss strong backs installed B4 we get a windy day.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, metal roofing won't match shingles, for sure. All our buildings, including the house, have metal roofing. They all match…heehee. But, you can likely, match the color….or get close. Metal is life time, shingles in this sunny climate last about 10- 12 years. That is if the wind doesn't get them first.


----------



## ssnvet

Simpson Truss screws appear to be the rage for a faster way to secure trusses against up lift wind loads. Supposedly much faster than hand nailing a dozen nails into each storm tie bracket.


----------



## rhybeka

> Is the virtual group meet-up still a thing?
> 
> - StumpyNubs





> Is the virtual group meet-up still a thing?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Um… I must have been off the day y all talked about that, or on good meds…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, but it's been downgraded to a cold one meet up on Saturday - as your virtual event host is a slacker and COVID-19 distracted her from planning. So Saturday night at 7pm EST give or take - those of you I'm not FB friends with, PM me your email address and I can send you a Zoom invite. or hit me up on FB and I'll add you to the FB group  Or check your invites - Candy or I may have invited you already 

We'll also chat about doing an actual virtual woodstick in August/Sept so I can have some more time to plan and organize.

I may just have to call in from my shop just so I can spend some time out there


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Is the virtual group meet-up still a thing?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Is the virtual group meet-up still a thing?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Um… I must have been off the day y all talked about that, or on good meds…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yes, but it s been downgraded to a cold one meet up on Saturday - as your virtual event host is a slacker and COVID-19 distracted her from planning. So Saturday night at 7pm EST give or take - those of you I m not FB friends with, PM me your email address and I can send you a Zoom invite. or hit me up on FB and I ll add you to the FB group  Or check your invites - Candy or I may have invited you already
> 
> We ll also chat about doing an actual virtual woodstick in August/Sept so I can have some more time to plan and organize.
> 
> I may just have to call in from my shop just so I can spend some time out there
> 
> - rhybeka


News to me, too-but you know how out of the loop I am these days…....!

I don't have Zoom or FB, but have Google Hangouts, and Google Meet-do any of those work?


----------



## ssnvet

5 windows, 5 screens and a door….

Sales tax saved by picking up myself in glorious tax-free NH = $100


----------



## firefighterontheside

Saturday sounds good. I'll have a cold one with y'all.
Dean, all that you need is the zoom meeting invite link and a computer or phone with camera.
Good deal on the tax Matt. I've not heard of the truss screws, but sounds good.
Table was delivered to my cousin this morning.


----------



## bandit571

only thing I'm on is here…


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, ditto for me.


----------



## bandit571

Well…that was fun for a little bit, at least…..hour or so in the shop…ended with the toes on the left foot getting hit by Uncle Charles…..I managed to get all the Ash scraps flattened, and a few edges jointed..with a fan blowing right on me. Still too warm down there to do a whole lot.

Diabetic Clinic was closed today, She was sick. Since the clinic is in the same place as the Blood thinner clinic…I still got my finger poked…...1.5. A little too low for what they want….add a second pill tonight. go back in 2 weeks and try again with both clinics.

Maybe by then, they will have the 2 scripts done right enough so Walmart will fill them out. 3rd time's a charm…


----------



## bandit571

While in Menard's yesterday, picking up a 50 grit, 3" x 21" sanding belt….noticed Kregg sells Bench dogs? I don't do pocket holes, but, the dogs WILL fit the dog holes in my bench…..next Payday, I might just buy a set…..4 to a box.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Saturday sounds good. I'll have a cold one with y'all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No cold one fer me, hopefully I can find a seat in front of a screen…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Marty seems to be sending all the thunderstorms over my way….

Pills taken, finger poked….need a nap. Seems Miss Bandit does NOT like fireworks, nor thunderstorms…









"We are not amused.." 
As for Max?









lazy Bum…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who is sending out the Zoom invites for Saturday? Are the coming via email?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be Beka.


----------



## bandit571

Marty sent yet another Thunderstorm my way…..

Laundry detail tonight, also cleaned and used the tablesaw for a little while….may do a few panel glue-ups tomorrow?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt,

Don't know if you've done this tour, but I came across this video which, as a former submariner, you might find interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Tablesaw as cleaned up..









May try to glue this panel up, tomorrow…









And then decide on those 2 knots…









6 drawer front blanks, with a square for scale….









Have enough to make both side panels….need to glue this up, first..









And made a few other parts…









Already used a 3rd one of those thin strips….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning back at you!


----------



## rhybeka

> News to me, too-but you know how out of the loop I am these days…....!
> 
> I don t have Zoom or FB, but have Google Hangouts, and Google Meet-do any of those work?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Sorry Dean, Zoom is it's own platform. It's available on mobile phone, tablet, and computer though.



> Who is sending out the Zoom invites for Saturday? Are the coming via email?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That would be me - and they can - I was going to post it to the WoodStick FB group as well as email it out to anyone who wanted to come that's not on FB/friends with me on FB. I can also post it here in the thread just before the meetup, I just didn't want to have to run crowd control this time around.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt that's a great haul for $100!

@Bandit tired of playing drug roulette yet? I always detested getting meds to work right :\


----------



## rhybeka

oookay….anybody have a good video/tutorial they can point me to about creating runners for a double sided drawer? I want to make sure the drawer can pull out from either side of the flip top stand I'm building.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> News to me, too-but you know how out of the loop I am these days…....!
> 
> I don t have Zoom or FB, but have Google Hangouts, and Google Meet-do any of those work?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Sorry Dean, Zoom is it s own platform. It s available on mobile phone, tablet, and computer though.
> 
> ***
> 
> - rhybeka


Ok then…

I'll raise a glass to you all at 4pm PDT Saturday!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, Beka is one of the smartest people on computers here. Send her a message and I bet she can explain how you can open it on your computer.


----------



## Festus56

> oookay….anybody have a good video/tutorial they can point me to about creating runners for a double sided drawer? I want to make sure the drawer can pull out from either side of the flip top stand I m building.
> 
> - rhybeka


I do not have a video but have a lot of pictures of some I made. Can send them on FB messenger or pm me your email if you want.


----------



## bandit571

3 glue-ups have been made….nothing got tossed cross the shop….side#1..









Needed a couple extra caul clamps…side#2..









Filler strip down the middle needed planed thinner, and one edge jointed…lid?









Had to joint the mating edges…then had ONE clamp that kept trying to slide off an edge (cussing ensued..)









Topside of the lid…will trim them knots off, later. Lower drawer fronts?









Found 3 out of the 6 that match each other….the other 3?









These will get ripped down the middle…and be the upper 3 drawers. Ran out of room for other items..waiting on the dryer to get done heating the shop up….

maybe later, once things cool down…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt,Don t know if you ve done this tour, but I came across this video which, as a former submariner, you might find interesting.
> - Mean_Dean


I was stationed in Groton twice…. it's home sweet home for bubble heads as sub school is there. The Nautilus is a good tour. Most of the ships history is classified, however, as she was the original spook boat.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's progress…. Worked with my hockey buddy who's a capable finish carpenter by trade.

Don't know what the correct architectural term is, but I'm calling it a "roofette"










Can we say compound angle…. Todd took two angle measurements and nailed this the first cut.


----------



## bandit571

There be another Estate Sale this Saturday morning….that I would like to go to….

I'm usually accused of wearing a mask anyway…so…


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Matt. Your buddy is way more than just "capable".


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS ...FRIDAY, right?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks good Matt. Not only functional but it will look great also.

I went to SD Monday and Tuesday for a quick visit. Wednesday the last of the bedroom furniture left for its new home. Have one more storage cabinet to make as soon as I get the measurements. Have a couple other big projects that are waiting for the final approval so not sure which will be next.


----------



## rhybeka

> oookay….anybody have a good video/tutorial they can point me to about creating runners for a double sided drawer? I want to make sure the drawer can pull out from either side of the flip top stand I m building.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> I do not have a video but have a lot of pictures of some I made. Can send them on FB messenger or pm me your email if you want.
> 
> - Festus56


that would be awesome, Mark! I found some online but they're tough to make out :\ I'm probably over complicating it in my head too :\


----------



## ssnvet

That's a really nice looking BR set Mark.


----------



## Gene01

Outstanding job, Mark


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice Matt

Good job mark

Beka is you post the zoom link here I maybe able to join as long as I don't lose track of time in the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Outstanding job, Mark


----------



## bandit571

Nice set, Mark!

hedge trimming today….wearing gloves..when done, throw the gloves away..soap and hot water to wash up the arms.

Clean me up, BEFORE going to the bathroom….VOE.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, guess I'd better start a Blog? Been working on that "July Project" off and on for too long. Too many detours along the way. Should I start all the way back at the beginning…or just start anywhere along the way? Need to draw up some sort of plan…...waiting on Moose & Squirrel to finish their 14 day lockdown….

There is an Estate Sale in the morning..will try to get over there….hopefully have the same luck as the last one?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, looks like a finish carpenter doing framing work is yielding better results than I'm used to seeing framers do around here. Not sure what that roof detail is but I've seen it on many houses around here, seems when it's not necessary it makes for more materials, labor and potential leaks. Over the garage doors makes sense but I see it on the sides of many houses in my neighborhood and as best I can tell, builders are just doing it so they don't have to run brick to the peak above the 2nd floor. When it's already that high in the air, it's not doing a darn thing from a functionality standpoint.


----------



## bandit571

"Watson, wake up…the Game is afoot!" 
Stocked up on small c clamps @ $0.50 each..









Picked a Craftsman Jack Plane…









Even had a decal..









Price? $15….next item made up for that, though..









28" of BIG teeth..









With a fancy handle…








Disston 5-1/2ppi, D8 ( the "8" is inside of the "D") thumbhole Rip saw…...price? $1…

yes, I wore a mask this morning…not too many others did, though…

Not too bad of a morning..


----------



## CFrye

$1 for a Disston thumbie WITH that huge amount of plate? Earned your name today Bandit!


----------



## mudflap4869

Price gouging is terrible at this time. They are taking advantage of peoples desperate need of food. I went shopping yesterday. 3 lb of ground beef cost me almost $17 and the rest of the meat section was just to high priced to even think of buying. It looks like we will become vegans before it is over with. The lumber stores are just as bad as the rest. Lowest grade lumber is all we can get because the best timber is sold to japan by the shipload. The Tacoma docks are always crowded with ships loading enormous amounts of raw timber being exported, while America only gets the culls from OUR public lands. WE THE PEOPLE are allowing this to happen right under our noses. It is all about the greed of our producers But what can WE THE PEOPLE do to stop our government from encouraging the rape of the nation? 
RANT OVER, but remaining outraged about it all.


----------



## ssnvet

Working up high today trimming the rakes on the back wall.


----------



## rhybeka

https://us02web.zoom.us/j/88069104657?pwd=ajV3WFE4N2RuaDgwaEg5ZmxLMWk2dz09

for anybody that wants to join us - we'll be around until 9pm give or take 

*EDIT*

Join Zoom Meeting

https://us02web.zoom.us/j/88069104657?pwd=ajV3WFE4N2RuaDgwaEg5ZmxLMWk2dz09
Meeting ID: 880 6910 4657

Passcode: 260266


----------



## Mean_Dean

Have got a raised glass to you guys on the virtual meetup tonight!


----------



## rhybeka

come join us, Dean


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry I missed it. I was lost in the shop. Had some clamps and routers follow me home.


----------



## Festus56

We are still visiting AJ, come on in.


----------



## CFrye

AJ, Gary had a squirrel problem too!


----------



## controlfreak

Good Morning!

I think I have finished the last of the french cleats and insulated the shop doors. The morning sun turns them into heaters. I think today my shop time will be limited and consist mostly of cleanup and organization. No run today because I broke my toe on the same chair my wife broke her toe on last week. Ya think we should move it? What are the odds on that happening? That reminds me, time to check the lotto numbers.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains to me-self…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho….

Managed to go to Sunday service today…. church seems weird with 50 person state mandated limit on gatherings and all the social distancing stuff. Their trying their best to be responsible and to accommodate legal requirements, peoples concerns and have some sense of normalcy…. but it still seems weird.

It's going to be a hot one today, so I'm granting myself a day of rest from the garage build.

Hockey tonight at 7…. we need a win to boost moral.

Stay cool if you can.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of cutting rebates and dados…so far….LUNCH BREAK!

Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Warming up again today. I am just hiding in the shop with the AC on. Cleaning up some odds and ends so will be ready for a new project tomorrow.

And a Thank You to Beka for setting up the zoom meeting last evening. Although I have talked to several via phone it is nice just to see who one is visiting with. Ready for another one anytime.


----------



## bandit571

Second 2 hr session…methinks I am way out of shape….I am plumb tuckered out…

Cooling down for a bit….then start processing a bunch of photos…


----------



## bandit571

Teaser, for now..









and..









Had a lot of this going on, today..


----------



## diverlloyd

Damn new grill, the griddle attachment is addictive. Made some smashed burgers for lunch on it. They were like spinal tap turned up to 11. Spaghetti for dinner with some homemade meatballs that I had frozen. Also got the wife's table top hinges inlayed. They are bow tie shaped and the hole closest to the hinge pin is maybe 1/32 from a part that needed chiseled out. Two of them out of four blew out so some gel super glue and after it died I used so runny super glue to strengthen up the inside of the screw holes. I hope it works so I can get a finish on it and a moveable brace made to hold up half of the top.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, looks like things are continuing to move along swimmingly. I was ready to order everything on Thursday, prices went up an average of 30% on everything I need except shingles and they're out of PT wood completely.


----------



## Gene01

Doggone it! I couldn't get Zoom installed in time. But, it's there, now.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, looks like things are continuing to move along swimmingly. I was ready to order everything on Thursday, prices went up an average of 30% on everything I need except shingles and they re out of PT wood completely.
> - bigblockyeti


Prices have definitely spiked… Fortunately, my original quote was done in April and their holding my price on most items.

PT is like unicorns and fairy dust right now…. you just can't find it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, about says it all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn Gene. Too bad you weren't able to join us.
Happy Sunday everyone from Branson MO where we are vacationing. Can't do any of our normal things, but it's nice to spend some time in the camper with the family. We did get to swim in the pool yesterday as there was no one else in it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I miss the pool workouts the most 

@Gene darnit! We decided we'll be doing it again either once a month or every other so keep it around 

drove 3+ hours yesterday over the southern part of the state and I'm still drained today. trucker is not in my blood. the headache I have probably isn't helping either.


----------



## controlfreak

I have been getting out to run three days a week but I miss the gym. I am still paying the fee to help them out but don't feel safe going. I am starting to embark on bodyweight exercises. By start I mean I have listened to the podcast.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, that's great they're holding your price. On quote from Builder's First Source was only good for 7 days, the latest modification is only good for 48 hours! To add insult to injury Lowe's was better or close on some stuff and I wanted to order everything all at once with a 10% off coupon, saving me over $200, that coupon has now expired and the latest change of address forms in the post office don't have one, only a crap coupon for AT&T.

I have discovered that 4' x 10' OSB sheathing in 7/16" exists and will save me much time for sheathing the walls and decking the roof, for some reason it was waaaay cheaper at Lowe's even than their own 4' x 8' sheets of the same, but no one has any in stock.


----------



## bandit571

30 mile trip, one way, to the Cardio Doctor's office…problem….No Doctors in today, and my appointment wasn't listed for today…..but it was NEXT Month…..so, drive back home.

Must be a Monday…..not sure IF I want to head to the shop, today…..too many sharp objects down there…


----------



## ssnvet

Is it nap time yet?

96 degrees out there…. too hot for me to trot.


----------



## Gene01

> Is it nap time yet?
> 
> 96 degrees out there…. too hot for me to trot.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It's no longer a nap. It's now a lateral life pause.


----------



## bandit571

Storms went through (thanks alot, Marty..) and knocked a dead branch out of the neighbor's Tulip tree….landed on the back roof and the gazebo's roof…









Was blocking the back door of the house…too ( still raining..) Grandson was leaving for work….and tossed it into the backyard…









Why do these always land on MY side of the fence….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit it must want to become a project! Bummer about the cardio doc.

@CF good on ya! I'm not a runner though maybe after I lose a few lbs it may be within my scope. It just needs to cool off or drop humidity so we can get walking again.

I'm really hoping to get to the shop and work on the desk bowties a bit. we'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Was one of them "Hit or Miss" days ( "what the little boy shot at and missed….")1630 hrs, headed to the shop…1800hrs, back upstairs…..a few shallow rebates made…









Will be a glue joint…









Speaking of glue…..grrr….









Seems almost every clamp in the shop decided to have a convention on my bench…









Trying to glue up 9 separate parts…..


----------



## mudflap4869

I got to rehab half an hour early, and nobody was there. SO, I started by myself and overdid it before they showed up to torture me. I thought I was supposed to do 30 reps on everything. NOPE, 20 was the magic number. No wonder I am drag-ass tired this evening. I made a batch of chili yesterday so we will be having chili dogs for supper when the Olde Battle Axe comes home tonight. Cole slaw and tater salad on the side. Just gotta spoil the old broad.


----------



## CFrye

Yum! Is it supper time yet?


----------



## controlfreak

Salmon and wasabi for dinner.


----------



## Gene01

Home made Pepperoni and Italian sausage pizza loaded with jalapeno infused olives stuffed with garlic. Followed by a banana split. I'm stuffed.


----------



## bandit571

Grilled Chicken & Sausage Gumbo….shredded a couple slices of break to add to it…


----------



## controlfreak

A piece of Salmon with some spices, yeah that's it. A little wasabi to add some zip.


----------



## Gene01

Salmon tonight. But, we'll forego the wasabi. Lemon wedges instead.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it hump day already. We had Hook and Ladder Pizza last night. It was good. Bought too much so there will be pizza for lunch. Maybe breakfast, at least for one of my children.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..pills taken. Been ordered to change my shirt before we go shopping.

DeGraff, OH will be having their Village wide Yard Sales this coming weekend…..

Will see how the rest of the week goes….

Hopefully, this mess won't blow up, when I remove the clamps….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Missed the Zoom meeting, hope everyone enjoyed it.

Shot a rock at the picture window this weekend with the lawn mower from clear across the yard. Blew through 1 pane of a 2 pane window. Right at head level too. If the rock had made it through the second pane it would have hit my wife as she was sitting in the easy chair. It's a $2400 replacement because the window can't be replaced without the two double hung units being involved.

Doesn't look like I'll be getting any new "toys" for a bit, although I did get one back in June.









It's a 2020 F250 Lariat 4×4 Diesel. HUGE upgrade from the 2012 Frontier I was driving. Plenty of power and it's already come in handy for woodworking.


----------



## rad457

Wow! Mike, ya got yourself a Real Truck now


----------



## controlfreak

Go out and put a small dent in that truck so you can get it over with.

Killer truck with lots of power.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Go out and put a small dent in that truck so you can get it over with.
> 
> Killer truck with lots of power.
> 
> - controlfreak


Thanks CF - 
I've already been backed into - at 1500 miles, my friend got the whole thing on his driveway surveillance camera. WITH SOUND!!!! I've reported it to her insurance company. I'm waiting for the fall out. She backed her 2000s Malibu into the bend of the bumper and detonated her tail light. Only visible damage is a couple gouges in the plastic bumper trim.

I should put it on YouTube and link it so you can watch the comedy. Maybe put it too the Benny Hill theme. I just need to figure that part out.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry about that window. But, that's a gorgeous new toy!


----------



## ssnvet

Nice wheels Mike


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, so back in June I was getting in my truck(2017 F350) in the front of the firehouse and this red beauty pulls up next to me. Window rolls down and who is there, but Mike. We had just had a fire right down the road from his house. He told me he was gonna get one and I think he got the nicest one he could find. I may go back to red for my next truck, but that will be many years down the road.


----------



## Festus56

Nice ride Mike!! Red is the best! Here is my '01. Not quite as fancy as yours though.


----------



## bandit571

And, here I'm stuck with a 2010 Van…


















For another year…
Getting ready to see about removing all those clamps, and hope the case doesn't fly apart….film @2300…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I always look to see if my LJ buddy is manning the firehouse when I roll by.


----------



## DanKrager

Trucks are red, tractors are green.

That is all.

Carrion.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

1/2 way there..









Nothing flying apart, yet….good sign…
Had to clean off the small part cutter…









Face frame needs small parts cut….
Top of the case is glued up…









More clamps, more clamps…









Center parts of the face frame are getting glued in place…rest of it may be tomorrow….









Knob for the "new" Jack plane..has been refinished ( paint is gone, too) and a coat of BLO spun in….today it got a coat or two of Varnish wiped on…with the knob spinning…


----------



## theoldfart

"Carrion." per DanK someone here is dead meat!


----------



## bandit571

Not all are green..









Some are even red…









Then, there is the Sandra Tractor…









Then..









Somewhere in-between….


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy!
Anybody miss me?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like what you're showing there Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

> Howdy!
> Anybody miss me?
> 
> - DamnYankee


Who you, stranger?


----------



## Gene01

Been a couple years, Yankee. Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warm busy day in the shop but I did get a lot done. Ready for a cool one or three now.

Welcome back Yankee.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey DY!

@Bandit is that this weekend already?? or is this a different one?

hoping for shop time this weekend since the wife is actually home for once. we'll see though. I realized last night all of our interior door frames are going to need sanded down and re-stained. >.<


----------



## ssnvet

I like red….










But I'm not sure red likes me…. front right brake caliper stuck on me and was smoking hot. Fortunately I was ~1 mile from a trusted garage and I had to drop off the truck and call Mrs. Mainiac for a ride.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Trucks are red, tractors are green.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carrion.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


JD made some custom color stuff back in the late 60's


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Howdy!
> Anybody miss me?
> 
> - DamnYankee


*ROB!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, hopefully you get all the demons worked out of Red and she becomes a good truck for you.


----------



## bandit571

DeGraff Village Garage Sales are supposed to start tomorrow

I am hoping that the West Liberty Tractor Fest is on Labor Day Weekend….

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, hopefully you get all the demons worked out of Red and she becomes a good truck for you.
> - firefighterontheside


sitting in a garage for 7 years was a good thing for keeping miles low…. apparently not so good for brake calipers.


----------



## mudflap4869

I rented a front end loader with a backhoe yesterday. It beat the dung out of me, but I got the dirt pile moved, and a ditch for wiring the pump house straight from the power pole. I tried to dig a ditch to run water to my shop, but the backhoe just didn't have the guts to dig more than about a foot deep no matter how hard I tried. We took it back this morning and will rent a ditch witch in the near future to accomplish that project. I stepped in a rut where the lawn guy buried his tractor, and fell flat on my back. I laid there for about five minutes before I could catch my wind. then T.O.B.A. ( the old battle ax) helped me to my feet then helped me get to the house where I sat on my VI for about half an hour. Then back to the slave pit. I am so sore today that I can hardly walk.
Pork, chicken, smoked sausage, a lot of Tony Chatcher's creole seasoned gumbo for supper last night. Onions, bell peppers and celery in the gumbo rounded out. 
By-golly that was some gooood eatin. 
It just might be crooked neck squash, zucchini and onions fried up together for supper tonight. We'll just have to wait and see if that comes to fruition.


----------



## Redoak49

The county steam show was canceled here this year. It has lots of old tractors and engines. I am going to miss it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Nubbers!
Yes it's been awhile. Life has kept me busy busy.

As some may recall, I am full-time Air National Guard (Lt Col), and for the past year I have been the Air Guard representative on the NC National Guard Domestic Operations Directorate as the Deputy Director (we're the directorate responsible for planning and executing National Guard support to Emergency Management during disasters such as hurricanes, blizzards, flooding, pandemics and riots. The tour started with Hurricane Dorian, then five months later COVID with a mix of riots and now we are prepping for our first tropical storm for the year. Never a dull moment.
The personal impact is that the job is in Raleigh, about 3 hours from my home west of Charlotte. 
Its temporary, and I return back to working in Charlotte mid-September.
As a result I all but shut down my woodworking for the past year.


----------



## DIYaholic

*ROB!!!*

Good to hear you are surviving….
You'll get your well earned shop time….
Well….. eventually!!!

Thanks, for what you do!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds busy Rob. Thanks for doing it all. I see that hurricane Isaias is possible going to impact Florida early next week. I'm first to be deployed for this month both internally and nationally in July. Of course in August I'll be 9th nationally and 3rd internally.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Rob,

Good to hear from you. Keep on keepin on and aiming high….. we'll look forward to hearing about your shop projects this fall.


----------



## CFrye

Nice truck, Mike!
The folks at PT cut Jim no slack yesterday. He just thought he was kilt before that session. Heeheehee. 
Rob, it's good to see you!
Bill and Rob, here's hoping nobody needs to be deployed.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Got stung three times by wasps yesterday evening. Seems they always try to sting you in the face. One got me on the bridge of my nose, one on the right wrist while I was trying to get the one off my nose, and one on the middle finger of the left hand. I could open both eyes this morning so wasn't too bad. Got a right headache though.

Picked up a set of driver bits this morning. First time in ages that I bought something like this kit:


----------



## controlfreak

They say wasps go for any dark features they can find. Glad you're okay. Depending on the type of bee it can take me up to a week to finish swelling.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales this morning…one place had a few box lots for sale…









Lots of papers….but wait, there's more…









$15 for the box….not too bad a morning….









Need to figure these two out….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Doesn't look like I'll be getting any new "toys" for a bit, although I did get one back in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2020 F250 Lariat 4×4 Diesel. HUGE upgrade from the 2012 Frontier I was driving. Plenty of power and it's already come in handy for woodworking.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I've been thinking about a new truck for a while. (I don't buy new, I try to buy a couple years old so someone else can take the loss that comes when you drive it off the lot for the first time 

Can't decide between a F-150 or a Silverado (or a Ram). I'm leaning toward a Chevy because they seem a bit more comfortable inside with a nicer interior. I'm not a contractor, I put comfort over utility. I want something I'll enjoy driving on the highway, but that can get a load of wood too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was just re-watching Charles' "Mastering Woodworking" episode #327 "Down Memory Lane" from 2016. It's a fitting tribute to Charles. He's healthy and happy, showing off some of his early work and telling stories. I smiled the entire half hour! I asked if they could make that episode free to the public. If they do, you folks should watch it.

Charles and I were friends. I think I thought more of him than he did of me, but I never cared. And I do miss him


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the compliments.

Jim, go drive them all. If you're looking at a gas engine then your options are much more diverse.

I've had Nissans, driven GMs, Fords and Dodges, and had friends with Toyotas. Ford turned a corner and brought their ergonomics and comfort way up while GM seemed to decline in quality fit and finish. Nissan had been good to me as I had a Titan and a Frontier and both were comfy and reliable. The Toyotas are kinda trendy and I've never cared for them but they are reliable.

Having had my hands dirty with all makes and models, I abhor GM. The Asian offerings are layed out logically and seem to never need major work and then the Dodges have electrical issues. When you get down to brass tacks, they're all junk at some level. It just depends on how much time you can afford to be working on it or paying someone else to do it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit the second one is for measuring hole sizes.

Stumpy I wish I would have been able to meet Charles, chatting on here with him was very nice. As with everyone else on here I hope to meet up with all of you sooner or later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure there's a lot of good about GMs, but I feel like they rust long before other makes. Don't know why. Speaking of comfort, I'm never comfortable driving any of the chevys we have at the Fd.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I watched one of his videos on breadboards and I wished I could have met him in person.


----------



## rad457

Can't decide between a F-150 or a Silverado (or a Ram). I'm leaning toward a Chevy because they seem a bit more comfortable inside with a nicer interior. I'm not a contractor, I put comfort over utility. I want something I'll enjoy driving on the highway, *but that can get a load of wood too.*
You answered your own question, if it needs to Actually do some work the only choice would be a Ford


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another warm 90° day here again and looks like that is the new normal temp for awhile they say.

Never met Charles in person. Along with watching all his videos at least once, I used to call him every couple months or so to get his ideas on whatever I was working on at the time. Was fun to visit with.

Have owned or drove every brand out there but Fords have always treated be best. Like Bill they seem more comfortable for me being taller than average.


----------



## mudflap4869

I have been a Ford owner for the last 50 years. I've had a couple Chevy's but they turned to rust to soon to suit me. One Dodge was enough to convince me that they are not even worth looking at. I did have a Datsun that was a great little truck, but wasn't the best for cross country trips. I now own an F-150 and and a F-250, and they will most likely last until the old woman cremates me.


----------



## CFrye

Blaster, I feel your pain. I got stung by a red wasp today on the left middle finger as well. Plaster made from baking soda and water applied as quickly as possible helps take the fire out.


----------



## controlfreak

I have a two and a half year old F150 Lariat 4WD and tit is the most comfortable truck I have ever had. It took me about a year to figure out that along with having heated seats they had a button for air conditioned seating too. I do less 10K a year so this thing will last for ever. No salt on the roads helps too.


----------



## Gene01

I've owned Datsun trucks, Toyota land cruisers, Dodge and Chevy vans and trucks.The Datsun and the Land cruisers were great vehicles. The rest were junk. Since 1980, it's been all Fords. The present one is an 04 10 cyl. 250. 180000 miles and still running strong. I have only two gripes . It guzzles gasoline and it's not red.The next one will be a 150 extended cab. Don't really need the crew cab any more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All I have is the old gray goose, a '95 F150 ext cab 4×4…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you can get a nice ford half ton, those made prior to '97 were good trucks. Anything ~two years old from anyone except Toyota and maybe Nissan (excluding their Cummins mistake) is best leased vs. paying to beta test for them. Ford, Chevy and Fiat all have transmission problems, it's like dumping a lot of safe cash into the stock market around May this year, you might be ok but you stand a better chance of losing. Anything with a 10 speed transmission (unless it's from Eaton Spicer) is a ticking time bomb, failure isn't if, it's when. Ford's aluminum body saves weight but don't dent it, most body shops still look at aluminum as replace not repair as they choose not to learn how to fix it. The 5.0 and ecoboost are both huge engines (despite small displacement) for the space they're crammed into resulting in more expensive repairs when they're needed. I've always seen dodges rusting the fastest, followed by Ford then GM where it counts, the frame, suspension and mechanical components. If you.actually want a real 8' bed instead of something better suited for almost two golf bags and you want interior space as well, ford and Toyota are the only two half tons that can be optioned with an extended can and a proper truck bed. The rest realise buyers have an equal chance of buying a minivan over what constitutes a truck these days.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Candy, sorry you got stung too. Those red wasps are nasty little buggers. They can hurt.

I am doing okay now for the most part, they are almost gone except the spots on my right wrist. Not sure the stinger isn't still there. Headache is almost gone too. Lovely wasps!

Hope you have a better day Candy.


----------



## rad457

> All I have is the old gray goose, a 95 F150 ext cab 4×4…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL! I inherited my Dads 1980 F250, she was the " Old Gray Mare"


----------



## DonBroussard

Me and stinging insects don't get along well either. If I get stung, I swell up and look like a Macy's parade character.

Nice new wheels, Mike. My dream vehicle is a Ford King Ranch. We don't have any brand loyalty. We've owned Ford, Chevy, Chrysler. Our current vehicles are a 2012 Ford Focus with over 180k miles and a 2010 Toyota Tundra with 140k on it. I never would have guessed that the Focus would get us this far.


----------



## ssnvet

After my little visit to the ER 2-1/2 weeks ago Mrs. Maniac became adamant that I do NOT roof the garage myself.

I was very blessed to get someone competent on short notice who would do a labor only deal (I had already purchased materials intending to do it myself).

They Showed up early this morning to beat the heat and banged out the west side in about 4.5 hours and or cranking on the east side now.










It kills me to just sit and watch, but I'll be glad to have it done so quickly.

Having the right equipment sure makes life easy (well, easier).


----------



## bandit571

Turkey & Swiss on Rye for Lunch….Garage sales are a "Rain out"....2hours in the shop instead.


----------



## controlfreak

Went out to eat for the first time since covid. Outside in the street seating and very quite. I felt safe and thought the locals could use some business. I upped the tip accordingly.

Shop is looking great Matt.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I wouldn't mind having a 50's or 60's Datsun truck. I love the older styling of trucks. Now they are just a cinderblock on wheels.


----------



## Gene01

Mine was a '75. Handy little 1/4 ton. Rough riding and, a bit gutless, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Spontaneous trip to the beach. Can't remember the last time I was here.

And it's only 14 miles away


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Ford got me home from Branson with camper in tow. A Subaru in the garage and one in the driveway greeted us.
Roof looks great Matt. There's a lot to be said for having someone else do things quickly for ya.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I have extra guts for a Datsun in my garage. I was going to use it for my roadster but if I came across a truck I would use it for that and buy another motor for the roadster.


----------



## Gene01

DL, do you have that little Datsun roadster? I almost bought a '69 1600 in '75. Sweet ride. Bought the truck instead. Still kicking myself.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Blaster. Glad you're feeling better. Working this weekend. 
Nice Matt, the roof that is. If we keep referring to the building as a shop will we convince you? The beach is way nicer!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I still have it and it's been rough fixing the pervious owners mistakes. They put a 302 in it and hacked the frame with a cutting torch. Then they just bondoed the body without fixing and of the issues. Like the window frame is rusted out so they didn't patch the spots but just packed in the bondo. I wanted to put all new metal in but no one makes replacements so everything I have done is one offs made by me. If I didn't know how to weld or shape metal this one would be a lost cause. But it has been a learning experience and I got it cheap and used it for a large personal loan to build credit. I have been waiting for us to buy another house so I can pop the body off and restore it the right way.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….looks like a good day in the shop coming up…


----------



## Gene01

Wow, DL. That sounds like a real basket case. Good luck with it!


----------



## diverlloyd

Its like any other old car or house people half ass things that they shouldn't touch.


----------



## bandit571

Small skillet…5 slices of Mush, 2 eggs, handful of diced onions…brunch..


----------



## diverlloyd

Waffle House for breakfast.


----------



## miketo

> Its like any other old car or house people half ass things that they shouldn't touch.
> 
> - diverlloyd


DL, when I worked maintenance for a sailboat charter company, we got in some of the most bizarre changes to the boats. We called them "owner muddlefications." It was a wonder some of them hadn't exploded, sunk, or both before coming into charter.


----------



## bandit571

One hour so far IN the shop….clamps removed from the case….nothing flew apart. ALL the parts for 6 drawers have been milled, and fitted ( one size does NOT fit all..)

Taking a little cool down break….and this time, I'll remember the camera, when I head back to the shop…


----------



## ssnvet

Celebrating Mary turning 21…


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Mary. Chow down!!!


----------



## ssnvet

At $5.99 ea. It's almost cheaper than hamburgers.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Mary!

2nd hour is done…ran out of clamps…had to stop.
Dungeon Creek?









Right where I have to work, of course…









All the drawers parts have been fitted to where they will be….









Fancy way to make a drawer….









Managed to get 4 drawers glued up….this is the 4th one….









Only 2 more to do. Had to use the small pilot hole drill bit..









Glue AND nails to assemble the drawers..









At least the case is square…


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Mary.
My Datsun Pu was something like a 1967 model and run like a top. The starter went out and I didn't want to lay in the snow of a Tacoma Washington winter. Fortunately it had a slot for a crank on the front of the engine. Key on, pump the gas once and give it a crank. Worked every time for the entire winter. The new starter did help a lot when I put it on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday to Mary!

Liam and I got the river desk ready for pour. That will be first thing Wednesday morning. I'm excited. I hope it turns out well. It will have live edge legs that resemble the top, but there will not be any epoxy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday.

Mike some people shouldn't be allowed by tools. On the roadster they decided that the carb on the motor wouldn't fit with a riser plate so they just cut a hole in the hood($1500) and used liquid nails to install a plastic hood scoop. That doesn't match anything but looks like it should be on a Subaru oh and the put it on backwards. They also put on fender flairs and look like the cut the metal out with a Swiss Army knife can opener. Left a two inch gap in the rear wheel wells no reason to fill the gap or do the flares in all metal. It's a shame that a car that there are only a couple hundred on the road had to have a previous owner/custodian.

I did finish the wife's work table and it's in the house now. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## DanKrager

Mudflap, I've wondered if there is anyone man enough to crank my Cummins if the starter goes out? Remember cranking our tractors and the Jeep a few times even though it had a starter. It taught us to keep the engines in good tune. I can remember dad wondering about what happens when these new fangled starter thingys don't work and there's no crank. It's a long ways to Tiparary when you have to walk through the country. Self reliance is largely a thing of the past, I guess.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Can't get enough trauma and drama in our lives here in Mainiac land.

Mary and her youngest sister (16) went on a trail ride (horse back) for Mary's birthday gift…. Mrs. Mainiac soon saw horses come galloping back to barn riderless. Both girls thrown…. Katie landed on her back on a large rock… extreme pain, unable to get up… they had to load her into back seat of car and drive to ER where I met them.

She fractured the left side transverse process on L-1 through L-4. Thanks be to God there is no risk of paralysis, but she's in extreme pain.

Mary landed on her tail bone, but wouldn't let docs look at her in ER. Finally went to urgent care and got 13 stitches on her calf and a tetanus shot.

Youngest is already asking when she'll be able to drive and work…. of course, she can't even sit up yet, let alone stand.


----------



## controlfreak

My goodness Matt, I can't imagine anything worse than two empty saddles coming back to the barn. I to learned the hard way that horses need a firm hand to to control them when they get that "screw you I am going back to the barn" mentality. I can still remember being told, control them if you can, hang on if you can't and remember to duck if the stall door is open. Wishing them both a full recovery and as pain free as possible.

For a second I thought you were going to say the youngest was asking when she can ride again. That would be the extreme case of get back on the horse.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt he's wishes for their recovery.

In college we had to hand crank the old lister deisel engine on the air compressors. It was a pain even more so when you didn't have enough body weight to get it to spin very well. After that class was done we progressed to the other compressor with a air starter. That was nice just choke it and crack the air valve and it would start up.


----------



## ssnvet

For those interested in medical jargon….










She cracked the little "wings" that come off her spine. This is where the tendons connect to move your back.

Not a topic I was really hoping to have to study.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Sorry to hear about the equine incident. I'm sure Mary wasn't expecting to get stitches as a birthday present! Best wishes to quick healing and physical therapy for them both. BTW, the outbuilding is looking really good!


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, sorry about those wonderful young ladies being injured. Our children are the most precious gift that God could give us here on earth. I have not had the pleasure of meeting your daughters, but it still hurts my heart to know that they are in pain. I am wishing them a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt - owowow! Here's hoping for a quick recovery and no recurring issues - and hopefully at some point in time they'll be able to get back on.

@Stumpy - my Chevy's both treated me well enough for my liking - the wife says the second is much more comfortable a ride than the first (2001 vs 2015) - though I'm glad I've never had to sit in the backseat for a long haul. I've ridden in/driven Tacoma's that never felt right, F150's were the same for me. I never tried Dodge as we had a Dodge van growing up that my dad cursed every time I turned around. My cousin has a Dodge Ram…something that he loves so maybe they've improved over the years? I don't know enough about cars to shake a stick at, but I do love owning a truck. It's paid for itself several times over. Only issue I ever had was coming back from Charles's when we overheated in VA due to low coolant. I don't think my bed had ever hauled such a large load for so long XD


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…"key on? Got it in first? Push in on the clutch pedal, while we push you down the hill….once we let go, release the clutch….."

used to do that alot….Chevy ********************vette.(....floor boards rusted out…as able to do the Fred Flintstone Brakes.


> Mudflap, I ve wondered if there is anyone man enough to crank my Cummins if the starter goes out? Remember cranking our tractors and the Jeep a few times even though it had a starter. It taught us to keep the engines in good tune. I can remember dad wondering about what happens when these new fangled starter thingys don t work and there s no crank. It s a long ways to Tiparary when you have to walk through the country. Self reliance is largely a thing of the past, I guess.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt-- sorry to hear about the girls, that's got to be a terrible feeling as a parent. Wishing a speedy recovery. Did something spook the horses?


----------



## Festus56

Good morning All,

Going to be another warm day here. Sounds like it will continue for awhile. Have a pretty good fire about 20 miles west. Watched the slurry bombers all day yesterday.

Matt, I hope for a quick recovery for your girls. That is scary. Growing up on a cattle ranch I rode horses all the time. Even our gentle ones would get spooked and unload you occasionally. Usually was at least two of us but have had to walk back to the corrals several times. Just lucky the worst I ever got hurt was landing in a cactus patch a couple miles from home.


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, riding a horse can be a real pain in the …...

Hope they recover soon.

40+ yrs riding forklifts…now have Spinal Stenosis Lumbar…..I feel their pain.

May try the shop in a bit..have clamps to move around…









Took this out of the clamps last night, while on Laundry Detail….still can't figure out how they get that much clothes and towels into ONE laundry hamper….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow Matt, not being able to do your own roof from your own medical emergency and now this, that's rough! Hope they heal up quick and glad it wasn't any worse than it was, a guy dad worked with years ago got thrown off and broke his neck, dead instantly.


----------



## Redoak49

Sorry Matt….how they get better quickly.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey everyone…. thanks for the well wishes… I'll pass them along to the girls.


----------



## ssnvet

> Wow Matt, not being able to do your own roof from your own medical emergency and now this, that s rough!


Technically, it had more to do with marital harmony than my health… but it's done now and I'm happy for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch x 2 Matt. Hopeful being young will make the spine fractures a non issue in the future. Did Mary not know she had such a laceration that required 13 stitches? That's not small. I'm hoping for comfort for both.


----------



## bandit571

Bread board ends?









Keep in mind…these parts are barely 1/4" thick….









Now sitting in the clamps…









And along with the last drawer..









Had to add fillers for the base's feet..









Handles and hinges have been ordered…









Might have the 6 drawers done by the time the parts get here…maybe?


----------



## DamnYankee

Bracing for Isaias. Should hit NC late tonight into tomorrow. We (NC National Guard) have got teams out pre-positioned with others on standby.

This coming weekend I get to move my oldest into her apartment for her Senior Year at Appalachian State University.

I was supposed to move my youngest into her dorm at Clemson the week after, but unlike all the other universities in the Area, Clemson is starting on-line and going to in-person late September. So move in is currently the week of 13 Sept. IF they do actually start having in-person classes.

I have been dealing with COVID from a state level and my PERSONAL opinion is mask up and open up. I kinda get not allowing mass venues (concerts, pro sports, etc) where there are 10s of thousands present. But I think we all need to mask up, brace for impact, and open up. Just my opinion. You are welcome to yours.


----------



## Gene01

Just read about your girls' mishaps, matt. So sorry to hear of it. Hope their young bodies heal quickly.


----------



## rockusaf

Matt, wishing the best for the missus and her sister. 6 back surgeries here myself so I can sympathize and hate to hear anyone having back issues.

I got some time in the shop and it dipped all the way down to 88° at one point. Finished my drill press table and making my way through a metal nut and bolt organizer I picked up at an estate sale a couple weeks ago. I found the stainless screws and stainless 1/2" nuts and bolt jackpot. I definitely made out on that deal.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

Some dummy snuck back down to the shop…"Just to check on the clamps.." Yeah…right….

Film later this morning…teaser?









See ya later…


----------



## ssnvet

> Did Mary not know she had such a laceration that required 13 stitches? That's not small.
> - firefighterontheside


Oh we all knew… large blood stains on her jeans. She refused treatment at the hospital as she fears they will discovery her anorexia and lock her up against her will.


----------



## ssnvet

> Did Mary not know she had such a laceration that required 13 stitches? That's not small.
> - firefighterontheside


Oh we all knew… large blood stains on her jeans. She refused treatment at the hospital as she fears they will discovery her anorexia and lock her up against her will. Welcome to my life.

- Mainiac Matt


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## ssnvet

The roofers finished the pent roof over the garage doorways yesterday and it looks great.

I was at hospital and later had a hockey game so was unable to get the house wrap on, but at least the roof is done prior to the big soak coming up the coast.

I need to scramble up to the attic and finish the permanent truss bracing when I get home from work as the winds are predicted to get blustery late tonight.


----------



## iTotmike

Well the, where's the beef?


----------



## ssnvet

> Well the, where s the beef?
> - iTotmike


@ Wendy's


----------



## mojapitt

Literally just ate a Baconater at Wendy's


----------



## ssnvet

Monte!

How's life in the south? Enjoying your first tropical storm season?


----------



## controlfreak

Pork Chop here, no beef.


----------



## rhybeka

mmmmm lunch…. bologney sandwich XD

@Matt hope you made it with those security ties - we're even getting rain over here in OH but I don't know if it's from Hurricane I - which I can't even pronounce.

had a doc appointment this morning so I took the wife out for breakfast to one of her favorite places - still don't understand the dried beef gravy thing but whatever. Got a note from the pet insurance place that Lily's lump surgery was covered so thankfully that bill will be paid off.

@DY I'm with you most of the way… I worry about the death toll because we can't expect everyone to have common decency and sense. If they did - I'd be a lot less worried. I also have no desire to overwhelm our already overwhelmed healthcare system in some places. I work for a company that supports those folks and I know how hard these past few months have been. It's tough no matter what way you slice the situation. A virus isn't curable nor is it going to go away. Washington Post is doing a series of word of mouth articles that are very good. Sorry - been on my mind a lot lately as I'm sure it has been for all of us!  OH!

I got my drawer slides to work! XD /happydance/ now I'm moving on! just have to cut down some 2x and start making the flip top. I may need to go buy some pipe as well.


----------



## mojapitt

We were desperately dry. Very hot and dry for the last 8 weeks. Got 4" of rain over the last 4 days. For us it was a blessing.


----------



## bandit571

McD's Double 1/4 Pounder, cheese only….Diet Coke…..

Spam has Beef?


----------



## mojapitt

On our 4th or 5th watermelon from the garden. Gave 6 away. Down to about 30 left. Life is getting rough here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nothing better then watermelons fruit wise. Maybe it's time for some watermelon wine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I understand Matt. I didnt think of that angle. I was hoping that her international adventures had helped her with some of that issue.


----------



## bandit571

Old motor on the bandsaw…an older, oil bearing type…..bearings have given up. 4 bolts to remove….4th bolt, just let the motor drop to the floor…v-belt kind of slowed it down. I had kept the OEM motor…it even weighs 1/2 of the bad motor…Took me and the grandson 5 minutes to lift and "tack" it back in place…then, slip the v-belt back on.

Flip the switch, and let it run a bit…then torqued the bolts down..

And THAT was my shop time for today…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit sounds like time well spent - and a good lunch!

@Monte yum! our last grocery store watermelon wasn't ripe enough for our liking  I just told the SO we needed to try again. I'm craving a cantaloupe as well but I've never tried growing them.

Better get to it - deadlines are looming large!


----------



## Gene01

Ate a ripe green apple yesterday morning. At least it tasted ripe and, sweet. But, it gave me cramps and gastric distress something awful. Couldn't get too far from the bathroom. Kept hydrated and at nothing more all day. This morning all's well. Hopefully the bug is gone because we're having biscuits and gravy for breakfast. Can't miss that!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….may have a box arrive today…..

Breakfast was…..pills.


----------



## controlfreak

> Ate a ripe green apple yesterday morning. At least it tasted ripe and, sweet. But, it gave me cramps and gastric distress something awful. Couldn t get too far from the bathroom. Kept hydrated and at nothing more all day. This morning all s well. Hopefully the bug is gone because we re having biscuits and gravy for breakfast. Can t miss that!
> 
> - Gene Howe


This is why I haven't eaten any form of plant in four months. Strict carnivore now….well except for beer. It's my diet so it's my rules!


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw update:

Old motor…..bearings are shot…









Replaced with the motor the saw came from Texas with…









Lid work, today..need tools to draw a few curves with…









Need to flatten the lid, first…

Sitting by the mailbox…have a box "out for delivery" today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poured epoxy this morning. Now to babysit it for 48 hours and torch it today for bubbles. Will have to put together a router planer to level the top.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill. Yeah, gotta guard against bubbles and flies. They can ruin it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, that looks great, like the bottom of a nice clean pool!

Matt, did you have all your lumber prices locked in before they started going crazy? I'm seeing OSB jump by about 10% a week now over the past 6 weeks. I have no where to warehouse what I need but I should have bought 44 sheets of 4' x 10' OSB @ $9.56/sheet and just stacked it on bunks, tarped in the yard vs. the current $30/sheet. This damn shed is going to cost me more than building a house would have two years ago!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Starting on my multi-function table. Well maybe you could call it that. Anyway, I now have the supports. I'm going to span these horses with some ply and then use a mdf top. Needs to all come off quickly so I can transport it when needed.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, did you have all your lumber prices locked in before they started going crazy?
> - bigblockyeti


The only thing I really took a hit on was PT, and I only needed 6 sticks of that.

Plywood went up, but my CS rep. waved his hands and magically the price of my trusses went down by the amount plywood went up.

I'm finding the cheapest price for FJP cedar clapboards at Lowes (when I factor in their 10% veterans discount).... and they have it in stock.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Bill. That is going to be pretty! If you bring it up here I will flatten it for you. My router plane is ready to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks. Maybe you can tell me how your router plane is made instead.


----------



## Festus56

> Thanks. Maybe you can tell me how your router plane is made instead.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL Ok I will send you a bunch of pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Time for a PIP ?
PIP #1









And, open the lid for PIP#2









Lid is now hinged…









Fancy handles?









Almost done…


----------



## diverlloyd

> Looks good Bill. Yeah, gotta guard against bubbles and flies. They can ruin it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Damn bugs ruin everything. My mosquitoes ruin just about everything. No to mention it's hard to work when your 2 quarts low on blood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The only thing I really took a hit on was PT, and I only needed 6 sticks of that.
> 
> Plywood went up, but my CS rep. waved his hands and magically the price of my trusses went down by the amount plywood went up.
> 
> I m finding the cheapest price for FJP cedar clapboards at Lowes (when I factor in their 10% veterans discount).... and they have it in stock.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm having to pay $17.55/ sheet for 4×10 sheathing no later than tomorrow or it jumps to over $25 @ builder's first source while Lowe's had it advertised at $9.56/ sheet but were out of stock and wouldn't let me order or honor their advertised price when itcame in. Tonight I had to go to home depot as they haven't yet followed suit with everyone else and jacked dimensional lumber up another 18-20% like every other supplier.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I made some progress on my workbench today. Frame and work surface are fitted. Still a ways to go on it though. I will be adding my saw track and a fence. A T-track on the front apron and then probably some holes in the top for dogs and clamping.


----------



## rhybeka

nice job, BS! it's coming along!

got some work done on the flip top cart tonight - put the support shelf in and re-fitted the door. cut the inner 2x support pieces for the flip top and had to quit since the drill battery died and I can't get to the drill press.

better go get some work done :\


----------



## ssnvet

> Tonight I had to go to home depot as they haven t yet followed suit with everyone else and jacked dimensional lumber up another 18-20% like every other supplier.
> - bigblockyeti


a stubborn fact of life… when the gub'ment prints more (a lot more) money and doles it out to the population, demand for everything goes up. Then when that same gub'ment spikes unemployment bennies at the same time so people get paid more to sit at home than work, wages get pushed up as manufacturers have to compete with Uncle Sugar. Add to this a big COVID monkey wrench in the international supply chain of the global economy (which corporate bean counters pushed for, so they could ditch American labor and outsource everything to the third world) and you get…......... drum roll…........ inflation. Perhaps even runaway hyper inflation.

People don't remember the Carter days with interest rates upwards of 18% (which put the kibosh on my dad's business), as the Fed desperately tried to pull back the supply of greenbacks pushing demand sky high.

I expect by the time I retire, my life savings will by me a box of pop-tarts.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Tonight I had to go to home depot as they haven t yet followed suit with everyone else and jacked dimensional lumber up another 18-20% like every other supplier.
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> a stubborn fact of life… when the gub ment prints more (a lot more) money and doles it out to the population, demand for everything goes up. Then when that same gub ment spikes unemployment bennies at the same time so people get paid more to sit at home than work, wages get pushed up as manufacturers have to compete with Uncle Sugar. Add to this a big COVID monkey wrench in the international supply chain of the global economy (which corporate bean counters pushed for, so they could ditch American labor and outsource everything to the third world) and you get…......... drum roll…........ inflation. Perhaps even runaway hyper inflation.
> 
> People don t remember the Carter days with interest rates upwards of 18% (which put the kibosh on my dad s business), as the Fed desperately tried to pull back the supply of greenbacks pushing demand sky high.
> 
> I expect by the time I retire, my life savings will by me a box of pop-tarts.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Dad told me of when he was with Union Carbide in the 70's they had a couple engineers on assignment in Brazil, they got different paychecks every week as the inflation was completely out of control and cost of living adjustments were constant. I need to start looking at property in Africa, that's where the next manufacturing boom will be, question is will it be in 5 years or 50?


----------



## controlfreak

I can remember buying my first house in the early 80's. Interest rates were at 15% and I wanted to lock in before they went up again. Paid $15K for it and still live there today. It was vacant at the time and needed a lot of work. I think it all worked out.


----------



## bandit571

NEVER get an Adjustable Rate Mortgage..ever…..all it ever "adjusts" to is the next higher rate…they never adjust down….DAMHIKT…

Seems people that have sat at home this entire time….have forgotten HOW to drive…..way too many idiots out there…Sitting at a stop light the other day, waiting on the RED to go to green….cross traffic was still trying to go through….along comes "it doesn't count to me" and, doing about 45 IN a 35mph zone…never even slowed down, right on through that BRIGHT RED stop light….wasn't even on his phone, even…

Stain and brushes have been bought today….stain in the 1/2 pint size, has gone up about a dollar….


----------



## bandit571

Stain has been brushed on…and then wiped down….letting it dry a while….

For once, I didn't get as much on me, as I did the project….

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Photos, or it didn't happen?









Front view..









End view….open the lid?









Will line this with a foam mat…









To chain, or not to chain….working on how to keep the lid from flopping all the way back…

Maybe tomorrow, I can varnish this thing up…..just a tool box…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Lovin it. RIP eddie …............ and anyone else that I may have forgot
> 
> - Roger


*Does anybody know if the "lion dog" PappaDan is alive?*


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ho and Happy Friday









Getting ready to deal with exhaust manifold leaks (both sides). Seems like it is a chronic problem with aluminum head Ford gas engines and is very likely to go bad again ~3 years after replacing the exhaust manifolds.

Ford put out a TSB about broken studs and recommends replacing the original steel studs with stainless steel. But it sounds like the surest way to not have to do the job again is to replace the exhaust manifold with compact headers…. and of course the only ones I can find that fit my truck are stainless steel.










Cha-ching $$$


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, while you're at it, you might as well add new cam shafts and no muffler side pipes, it would sound fantastic!


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, while you re at it, you might as well add new cam shafts and no muffler side pipes, it would sound fantastic!
> - bigblockyeti


bah-dah-bum, bah-dah-bum-bum, ba-dah-bum…. That's for a hot hot rod some day.

I prefer the truck to be more polite :^p


----------



## StumpyNubs

Almost pulled the trigger on a used truck at a dealer today. (I negotiated via email) They refused to negotiate much, which was irritating, but they did knock off a thousand dollars. Of course, they tried to make me feel like it was an ENORMOUS favor because their was a long line of people wanting to buy it. I knew that was BS because it has been on Car Gurus for a month, and there was so much dust on top of the engine it had clearly been sitting for even longer than that.

Even so, I was nearly willing to buy it when I saw the $400 "Dealer Prep Fee" on the offer sheet. I asked what that was for. He said for "getting it ready to sell, safety check, gas, oil, detailing, etc." FOUR HUNDRED BUCKS to get it ready to sell? They clearly hadn't detailed it, so that was $400 for gas, an oil change and to step on the brakes and say "Yup, she's safe!"

I tried to explain to the gentleman that every reputable consumer car buying guide considers the "dealer prep fee" to be bogus. The manufacturer compensates the dealer for new car prep, and the dealer always considers what he has to do to get a used car ready to sell when they negotiate the trade-in value. So charging the buyer is double-dipping.

He was unfazed. He tried to play it off like it was a normal, mandatory fee he had no control over. He was right about the first part, it is common. But it's also commonly waived when a savvy buyer calls BS on it.

The dealer claimed they sell 200 cars a month (as if to say they didn't need my business so I should take whatever deal they offered). That's $80 GRAND per MONTH in bogus "dealer prep fees!"

Anyway, he blew up a $36K sale over a $400 fee he knew darn well he didn't have to charge, because his ego was involved.

It's why people hate car dealers. From the beginning he negotiated in bad faith, exaggerating the demand for the vehicle, refusing to come down on the price to reflect the true situation, and trying to make back half the discount he did offer with a BS fee.

Too bad. It was a beautiful truck. Tan leather. I love tan leather…


----------



## ssnvet

Dealer prep was probably code for salesman's commission :^p

I've seen year old cars on the dealers used car lot listed for just as much as the same model is selling for new on the same dealers new car lot.


----------



## bandit571

Went through the old "Bait & Switch" routine a few times, as well….where they blame the "Bank" not going with the deal for one lower priced car/truck/van….yet will finance another at double the price…..walked out of one place twice.

Second time, they called me back in with a so-called "done deal". Sat down, listened to the sales pitch, then stood back up, and walked out.

IF I can get motivated this evening…I might slap some varnish on a box…


----------



## bandit571

There is a little baggie sitting on my desk. I had gone down to the shop, intending to look for it. Wound up digging out ALL the items from WOODPILE Fun! placed all the rest into a plastic baggie, for now.

Item on my desk? Contains 3 Antique Brass plated Label Holders, and 6 antique brass plated screws.

Waiting on the first coat of clear gloss varnish to dry….may install one of the label holders above the upper center drawer….AND…maybe one centered on the lid?

Still shopping for handles for the ends….have to be able to carry this thing, when it's full…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Router planed this afternoon and then sanded. We will start finish tomorrow. Planing was very messy.


----------



## bandit571

Label holders (3 to a baggie)









Make a paper label to fit..









Hmm…what to do with the third holder…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy when my brother bought his Jeep he told them what he wanted the monthly payments to be. I told him he is a idiot all that did was let them hide their extra fees and extend the loan until it met his demand. I asked about a civic while I was there and the guy was like yeah it's a great car and I asked what the deal was. He offered it 3k over book and it was a smokers car with average mileage. I started calling out everything that was wrong and how it was 3k more valuable then others on the market. I offered a fair price and they accepted then said we need to do loan paper work. No sir I will be paying cash. That's when the deal was stopped he said that is how they make their money on the cars since the bank gives them $750 per loan as a kickback. So while I was sitting their listening to his bs and waiting on my brother to finish I found a newer lower mileage civic for 1/2 the price. Then went and picked it up. Dealerships are crooks and they have the law in their favor. Like not being able to have more then one new car stealership of a brand per region. Capitalism is easy when you don't have competition. I will always buy from a private party or auction.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Dean ! Fresh SPAM! Better hurry..


----------



## Festus56

I don't mind spam but sure dislike the spammers!

Looks good Bill. Router planing can make a mess of the whole shop!


----------



## controlfreak

One thing I have learned about car buying is you can't be desperate, get your own loan at your bank and be very prepared to tell them what you will pay and walk out. I like to do this with company vehicles on December 31.


----------



## controlfreak

Going to look at a house with a attached two car garage and a detached deep two car garage with a mini split. Spotted in the photo is a sleeping Grizzly in the middle. Vaulted ceiling too!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Pills taken. Sugar reading..110

Lunch is steaming bowl of Beef & Smoked Sausage Pho…..spicy!

Will see how the varnish turned out after the Pho is gone…..


----------



## controlfreak

Very nice house but would add 20 minutes to work and a few in the neighborhood don't have very well kept yards. I think I will hold out for a bigger shop where I am at.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hey, Dean ! Fresh SPAM! Better hurry..
> 
> - bandit571


Saw it, Bandit! Fried it up, and had it for breakfast. Yummm…...!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Tried my hand at making some jig knobs. They're done but look like a failed effort for the most part. I'm going to give it another go. This time, no plywood.










I got the other workbench out of the workshop yesterday. Yay! What a pain in the neck that was to move.
Looks less cluttered now.


----------



## bandit571

Waffle House…everything BUT the peppers hash browns for lunch….

Yard Sales were a bust…only bought ONE used (-2K miles) tire for the van…$40…meh…looked better than the one on the van now..


----------



## bandit571

Chain is installed, and works..









Foam installed, label holder, too….Load'em up..









Move'em out…









About time to post as a Project? Seems to have enough wooden parts…?


----------



## Gene01

Darned good looking tool chest, Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting close to a deal on another truck. I hate haggling, but somehow it's easier via email. So I've been playing a little hardball  I'm looking for an F-150 Lariat. Aluminum body, leather interior, 360 exterior cameras and trailer backup assist are all on my "must have" list. I only use my truck to haul wood once in a while, carry the kayaks on weekends, etc. I really want more of a car than a truck, but with hauling capacity for that stuff, and perhaps a camper (maybe). The Lariat fits that bill. I refuse to take the loss that comes with driving a new truck off the lot, so I'm looking for one a few years old. Let someone else pay 15-20 grand for the first 40K miles! Found a 2016 with 42K miles for about $30K out the door. Seems like a pretty good deal, at least based upon what I've been seeing. The dealer came down on the price, and didn't try to tack on any bogus fees. I might go test drive it this week. We'll see what happens.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Stumpy. The Lariats are nice.


----------



## rad457

Think the Aluminum body came out in 2017? I have a 2019 great truck but pulling a 26' travel trailer the back up assist is kind of useless


----------



## controlfreak

> Think the Aluminum body came out in 2017? I have a 2019 great truck but pulling a 26 travel trailer the back up assist is kind of useless
> 
> - Andre


I haven't tried it but from what I read you have to input the trailer length to calibrate the way the assist functions. There are several knobs in mine that I don't know how to use. That one and another that does one thing when turned and another if pulled.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Think the Aluminum body came out in 2017?
> - Andre


It's unclear to me. A Google search says they went aluminum in 2015. Kelly Blue Book's review of the 2016 talks about how it's aluminum as if that was a new thing that year. So, not sure if it started in 2015 or 2016, but it was definitely aluminum by 2016.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

the f150 went aluminum before the super duty. My f350 is aluminum and a 2017. That was first year for super duty. Super duty started using same body as 150.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goid morning all. Its still nice out right now. No wifi so I'm sitting on deck with my phone. Storm knocked out wifi service. My youngest turned 10 today so we will party at home with just the 4 of us.


----------



## rad457

> Think the Aluminum body came out in 2017? I have a 2019 great truck but pulling a 26 travel trailer the back up assist is kind of useless
> 
> - Andre
> 
> I haven t tried it but from what I read you have to input the trailer length to calibrate the way the assist functions. There are several knobs in mine that I don t know how to use. That one and another that does one thing when turned and another if pulled.
> 
> - controlfreak


Yup, quite the prcedure to get it all set up, sticker placement was a pain with electric jack, I find it is way to touchy, and can never remember the procedure to activate it While the blind spot sensor work great on the highway wish I still had the trailer mirrors for backing up.
As for the Aluminum body up here in Canada we usually have to wait a year to get to newest stuff Google says 2015 on had it, maybe it was the 2nd generation 3.5 Eco boost? and the 10 speed auto? Anyways running empty be careful when you go to pass someone, when then turbos kick in she is gone, and at my age kinda scared me!(Surprised)


----------



## diverlloyd

Firing up the grill tonight. Baked potatoes, corn on the cob, center cut fillet and I put a whole butternut squash it there to see what it does.


----------



## diverlloyd

Butternut squash turned out okay,sprinkled it with cinnamon,sugar and brown sugar. The sugar mixture is the same I use for roasting walnuts.

Also got the shop cleaned up and made a box joint jig. It worked pretty good minus at the last joint it's off set by 1/64". I'm thinking that was because the scrap pieces were not square. Since all the joints fit tight that is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## rhybeka

spent my afternoon/evening helping a friend set up her Wordpress website. she wouldn't take no for an answer when I told her I'd rather just pay her for helping us organize our sunroom/kitchen…so this was my repayment…somehow mine is taking much longer than hers, and I'm already in over my head at my paying job. I've been struggling with a sinus headache all day anyway so I haven't made it out to even cut grass yet. oh well. guess it all kept me out of trouble.

@AJ nice work!

@Stumpy good luck!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I put the base together and set the top on temporarily. I have some work to do to make the top fit just right.
Tomorrow I will attach it and then finish the base with it upside down on the bench.


----------



## Gene01

Thats damned pretty, Bill.


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

Not much happening here today. Tomorrow I plan on starting another tall, narrow chest of drawers. Then a baby crib is next. Trying to find a stain that matches their other furniture. an Expresso dark dark brown color.


----------



## bandit571

Rustoleum's Koa would be that stain


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah Stumpy, my 2020 is aluminum as far as the sheet metal goes. I've never had a "NEW" vehicle and wanted to get something that was almost "turn-key" from the start. Since we are serious about getting a camper and I'm a hunter and fisherman the F250 fit the bill.

There were some compromises that I made with the acquisition of my truck, but I had several things working for me when I walked into the dealership. Working for a major telecom provider certainly doesn't hurt when the company buys vehicles by the truck load to outfit a fleet.

I'm not disappointed in the least in my purchase and I feel the extra "premium" I paid for a vehicle with 60 miles on it at delivery was worth it.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday Sean!
Desk is looking fantastic Bill!


----------



## rhybeka

you know it's bad when your wife comes down to tell you she poop scooped the yard and you're happy about that.

I currently have 40 boxes of vinyl flooring sitting in my office, waiting on the installers to show up on Sept. 8th. Lord grant me patience. If my knees/hips would cooperate I'd consider doing the two smaller rooms but that just isn't feasible.

One of the health things we're supposed to do for our healthcare deductible is cut out screens for an hour a day. I wonder if it would count if I just downsized from three screens to one for an hour? /sigh/


----------



## StumpyNubs

> you know it s bad when your wife comes down to tell you she poop scooped the yard and you re happy about that.
> - rhybeka


Scooping poop out of grass takes too long. Put on some good nitrile gloves and pick it up. Feels gross but you'll be done in a quarter of the time.


----------



## diverlloyd

> you know it s bad when your wife comes down to tell you she poop scooped the yard and you re happy about that.
> - rhybeka
> 
> Scooping poop out of grass takes too long. Put on some good nitrile gloves and pick it up. Feels gross but you ll be done in a quarter of the time.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Spray it with the hose, instant fertilizer. If it's from the neighbor that you don't like down the street put in a bag and give it back with a smile. When they ask what it is say "looks like sh:t and smells like sh:t it must be a bag of your dogs sh*t." It take a special kind of person to give a bag of poo as a present.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Candy…..


----------



## Gene01

It's Candy's birthday??? Well, congrats on another successful trip around the sun, Candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It IS Candys birthday! Happy birthday Candy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday candy


----------



## bandit571

Hippo birdies!....morning people..

Laid down for a "nap" last night…on the couch, no less…..just woke up a little bit ago, hmmmm.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

happy successful orbit completion day!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday Candy…. and best wishes for the year ahead.

Mary update:
She got her COVID test results in time and (after having her flight canceled and rescheduled) made it back to Paris, only to find that one of her checked bags had been opened and all of her shoes and sandals were missing along with her copy of Julia Child's French cookbook. Quite strange.

Injury update:
Daughter #3 has convalesced in bed for a week now and is doing much better. She can walks and even do stairs, though is hurts some. I'm still blown away how close she came to being paralyzed.

Garage update: 
Code enforcement signed off on the framing… ready for Typar and then on to detailing the garage door thresholds, installing a drop ladder to the attic and and installing the windows and egress door.

Hockey update:
After last nights loss, we are officially in last place. All of these have been close games, we just keep winding up on the wrong side of the scoreboard.

Quarantine update:
After 14 weeks of furlough, Mrs. Mainiac went back to work Monday.

Next weekend we're moving daughter #2 back down to NYC to start her Junior year. The school is doing half online half in person, but they converted all of the dorm rooms into singles and kicked the juniors and seniors, so she is in an off campus apartment. Dad is concerned about the idjet politicians de-funding the police and the spike in violent crime.


----------



## Gene01

Matt,, you've had a full few days, for sure. Maybe things will calm down this week. Glad to hear no.s one and two are getting back to their respective schools. Prayers for no. 3's uneventful recovery from her equine mishap.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Candy!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!


----------



## bandit571

Twice in one month? Hurricane didn't blow you away?


----------



## DamnYankee

Friday (8/7) - moved my oldest daughter into her apartment for her senior year. She is sharing a two floor apartment with 3 other girls. Guess which floor her room is on?
Saturday (8/8) - Prepped the spare bedroom (one my daughters have used for the last 8 years as a "dressing room" - don't ask) to be repainted and reconfigured for a home office; mowed the yard; trimmed bushes, electric trimmer cuts cord, shorts out trimmer; start building custom desk for oldest daughters apartment. That evening wife says "we ought to repaint the bonus room while we are at it" (ME: We, who's this we???)
Sunday (8/9) - Prep bonus room for painting; buy new trimmer (cordless) and finish trimming bushes; continue building desk - oh ********************, got wrong bolts - back to Lowe's; check fluids on all vehicles; etc

Need to get into the workweek so I can get some rest from my weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Candy!


----------



## mojapitt

DY, when wives use the word "WE", it's actually considered a singular term meaning you. Just saying.


----------



## DamnYankee

Monte- I call it the "subservient" We (as opposed to the "royal" we)


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! It's the big 6-0. Mudflap took me to Cracker Barrel for breakfast and then to the Rangeline Antiqie Mall (aka RAM) to pick out my present. I found a Goodell Pratt benchtop drill press that had to follow me home.


----------



## bandit571

Methinks..









These two might..









Have the right idea?

Took a rusty framing square to the Rehab Shop…









Hand sanded with a bit of 80 grit, to see IF I could clean it up….
80grit in the palm sander, wiped down, 220 in the palm sander, wipe down ..









Bead of 3in1 oil, wiped all over it….then wipe dry…









Still a bit of rust down in the numbers..makes them readable..









BigBlockYeti could have used this square?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> If it were Bill and Ted, I may bite….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Talking about Ted

Has anyone seen him lately?? I have been wondering how he has been along with Chris.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Your life sure has been busy lately and pray for the best for all.

Candy

Happy Birthday and Many more to come….. I will be 60 in October and my wife in November so we are right with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted is on Facebook and seems to be doing well.

Noone has heard from Chris in a long time.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Are you talking about Chris aka lightscs1776? He commented on your recent table build in July, if that is to whom you were referring.


----------



## ssnvet

Got home last night intending to work on garage, but it was 94 deg. and muggy, so I did a honey do for my middle daughter and made new rockers for her inheritance… a gen. 1 (circa 1950) Eames shell back rocking chair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I know that Chris comes around to comment on projects. Arlin is referring to Chris who was an Air Force service member on Okinawa and then came back to the US a few years ago.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> BillM-Are you talking about Chris aka lightscs1776? He commented on your recent table build in July, if that is to whom you were referring.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don

Chris Daniels the guy in the wheel chair from the Air Force.0


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## controlfreak

> trimmed bushes, electric trimmer cuts cord, shorts out trimmer;
> 
> - DamnYankee


I was worried about cutting my fingers grabbing for the cord so I wouldn't cut it AGAIN. I opted to get the biggest Ryobi battery operated trimmer they have. That sucker cuts branches almost an inch thick. Best thing I ever did. I also went ahead and bought the battery operated string trimmer too so I wouldn't have to hear that screaming 2 cycle right next to my ear. I never realized what a barrier to trimming is created by needing to get 100 feet of cord out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin/Bill-Got it. I had the wrong Chris. Chris Daniels' (LJ cdaniels) most recent post was back in 2017.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bought the 2016 Lariat. Still not a fan of the black grill, but I love the deep red paint. The last F-150 I owned was a '96. Let me tell you, they have come a long way on the interior and all the options- It's more like my car than a truck.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is nice Stumpy!!. You made a good choice. I like red and Fords too.

Going to be another hot one again today. Maybe a chance of rain later but will just raise the humidity and not reach the ground where it is needed.


----------



## controlfreak

Yeah Stumpy, they have come a long way. Remember when the tailgate was held by a hook that became the support chain when moved. Now I hit a button to release the gate. Of course now you have to lock the tailgate because people like to steal them. The guy who did my top and liner said he also upfits trucks for EMS and remove the gate for a full top with a door. He asks if they want the gate back and they say "you can keep it". He tells me that they cost $3000 to buy one.


----------



## Gene01

Good lookin' truck, Stumpy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Noice truck. You'll be happy with that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice truck. The interior of that is probably almost the same as Mikes F250.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. sweet looking truck! What's under the hood?

There are several Ford truck forums out there, but this one ford-trucks.com, is the one I've found to be the most active and helpful.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I would LOVE to have a truck again. Just to drive again would be great to although I can in a limited way.


----------



## ssnvet

My truck is turning out to be somewhat of a money pit… but it's 18 years old and I only paid $6K for it.

:^p

ETA… I always wanted a four wheeled money pit, but I thought it would be a hot rod.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy…. sweet looking truck! What s under the hood?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


3.5L Ecoboost


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Nice truck. The interior of that is probably almost the same as Mikes F250.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For some reason I can't post photos on here now. It says "Sorry, you have been blocked."

But the interior is black leather and very nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think F150 started using that cab and interior in 15 and then super duty's picked it up in 17. Should be similar to mine too, but mines not leather.


----------



## bandit571

Never owned a truck..lots of vans, never a truck.

This second framer square?









Was my Dad's…not sure where he got it from…had it for as long as I can remember…decided to flatten the wavy stuff out. then clean it up…









Only to find out, that these were made with copper plating. Not a whole lot left. Numbers used to be white, too









Even the Logo is very readable….turned out, this was just for framing rafters…I did check it for square…dead on.

Not sure whether to restore the copper "tone" to this….or just leave all cleaned up…had a thin coat of oil on it, right now…


----------



## rockusaf

Stumpy, the problem is not the black grill, its the little blue oval in the middle.

Rock


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, the problem is not the black grill, its the little blue oval in the middle.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


It's funny how we all join teams when it comes to things like tools or cars. Give me 10 minutes and I'll find you a dozen folks who swear anything from GM is a piece of crap that'll die before you finish paying for it. 10 minutes later I can produce another dozen who are just as convinced that anything from Ford will blow up within a couple years. Ford stands for "fix or repair daily" or "Found on road dead," Dodge stands for "Drains or drops grease everywhere" or "Dead on day guarantee expires." Chevy strands for "Can hear every valve yelling" or "Chews heads and eats valves yearly."

Are they all junk? Nope, just the brand someone else drives. All of these folks, on both sides, will cite as undeniable proof their personal experiences and those of a long line of friends and family. They are all equally sure they are right and the other side is wrong. Yet all sides can't be correct, or can they? Meanwhile, the automakers just laugh and charge as much as a small house for a new truck, LOL.


----------



## rockusaf

I 100% agree Stumpy, the only reason I am a Chevy guy is because I wanted a stepside and when I bough my truck in 1990 Ford wasn't making one. I do know I've been daily driving my 1991 C1500 since I picked it up in Nov of 1990 although it is far from stock (can you say 2012 Camaro SS 6.2L LS3 engine and 6 speed manual transmission) and its a long story but the dealer sure took a loss on it when I got it. There absolutely are the one or two vehicles that bite the dust early or have issues but all the big manufacturers nowadays build decent products.

Rock


----------



## StumpyNubs

> There absolutely are the one or two vehicles that bite the dust early or have issues but all the big manufacturers nowadays build decent products.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


I used to love S-10's and Astro vans. Those things just wouldn't die. Even the old rusty ones I could afford back in the day.

And this F-150 replaces my Colorado with 150K that still runs great.

My wife drives a Buick Lacrosse, which is one of the best sedans I've ever owned.

I've had good luck with a lot of GM products over the years


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel the same way. I'm died in the wool Ford and wonder how someone could want anything else. It's funny, because I know others feel the opposite. For me, it's because it's what I grew up with. Dad had ford trucks, so I bought ford trucks.


----------



## rad457

I always say if you need a "Truck", guess you get a Ford Have had Chev's and a Dodge, but since 1987 have never had to call a tow truck! Or replace a motor, tranny, rear end come to think of it, I've had my truck in the garage every night!(Well except for when that Tree fell on my 05 FX4)


----------



## DanKrager

Good choice, Stumpy. Trucks are red, tractors are green!



DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've had my hands in all of them at a professional level. Let's just agree that engineers hate mechanics and vice versa.


----------



## ssnvet

I like Scotty Kilmer's Youtube channel (>3 million subs) on all things automotive ((he's a little hyper and has quirky humor), as he's one of the few people that will say "this model is horrible and no one should buy it… and here's a list of detailed reasons why", while many others are sugar coating everything and sucking up for endorsements from the manufacturers. He's an equal opportunity critic.

His take on trucks is that Ford has taken the slow and steady, incremental approach to their truck line in which they upgrade or improve the designs gradually year after year, keeping most design elements the same. This builds upon their successes. While Chevy and Dodge seem to go for grand slam big splash product line changes. Scotty thinks Ford's approach is more reliable as it has left them with fewer big busts, even if the product line seems a little behind the times or sleepy.


----------



## BillWhite

Bandit, I have a Nicholls famer that was my Dad's. Mine is copper coated as well. Kept 'em from rusting so I'm told. Good find from your Dad.


> Never owned a truck..lots of vans, never a truck.
> 
> This second framer square?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my Dad s…not sure where he got it from…had it for as long as I can remember…decided to flatten the wavy stuff out. then clean it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to find out, that these were made with copper plating. Not a whole lot left. Numbers used to be white, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Logo is very readable….turned out, this was just for framing rafters…I did check it for square…dead on.
> 
> Not sure whether to restore the copper "tone" to this….or just leave all cleaned up…had a thin coat of oil on it, right now…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## rhybeka

Fly by!

Happy Belated Candy! Good on ya for the Goodell-Pratt following you home  better name it and get attached!

@Bandit I think the one my dad gave me needs re-squared, I just haven't had time to check it and dial it in.

@Matt some seasons go like that. Good luck to all of your daughters - I know dad's can be overprotective but in these times, a gal should carry mace, a knife, and a kubaton and know how to use all three. I'd say a personal alarm but in a big city like that it's too much like a car alarm - people hear it and ignore it.

@Marty may need to pick your brain on model trains…my dad is picking up doing an HO scale model of the Barrington IL train yard from back in the day as a hobby project. I'm still wrapping my head around him having a hobby.

took Lily for a walk and now she's chilling downstairs with me as I try to get one more big project piece hammered out for work before a meeting in the morning. better go get at it. Night all!


----------



## CFrye

Matt, did the old rocker split or just wear that badly?! Nice repair job. 
Good looking truck there Stumpy!
Bandit, I don't have any family tools. Well, I have some drafting graft paper that belonged to my dad, not quite the same. Cherish that square.

And I am done being an ER nurse. Details in the morning. It's been a good run. Good night y'all.


----------



## TedW

I can't believe you all started a whole new forum and posted 12117 times without telling me. Did you really think I wouldn't notice? Hmmm… I wonder what happens if I click "View all replies"?


----------



## TedW

Note to self: Don't click on "View all replies" when there are over 12K of them.

*Hi Everybody! *


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, great to see you my friend. How's life treating you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty may need to pick your brain on model trains…my dad is picking up doing an HO scale model of the Barrington IL train yard from back in the day as a hobby project. I m still wrapping my head around him having a hobby.
> 
> - rhybeka


Yer never too old to play with trains…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. See,I told you Ted was still kicking.

Candy, congrats on the retirement from ER duty, most importantly no nights or weekends anymore. That's huge.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers,

*Ted.*... Long time no see… hope you are well and not affected by all the craziness going on in Chicago.

*It's a wrap!*
I've been soliciting Mrs. Mainiac to help me get the house wrap on, but she refused to do so until it got below 80 degress. Well last night it was 79 after dinner, so she relented and helped me wrap the garage. It's not as taut as I would have liked, but it will do. I'm very happy to finally have the plywood protected and feel like I can breath easy and work at a more relaxed pace now.












> Matt, did the old rocker split or just wear that badly?! Nice repair job.
> CFrye


I used to use this chair as outdoor furniture 20 years ago and the runner split. It's been in the attic ever since. Turns out these Eames chairs were once in vogue and are somewhat sought after today. Daughter #2 is very into all things retro, so she's happy to have the chair.


----------



## ssnvet

and lest I forget what day it is.


----------



## bandit571

^ GOOD! As I seem to have trouble remembering WHAT day it is…..

"The Game's a-foot, Watson!".....Barn Sale!


----------



## controlfreak

When I saw "TED" I was relieved that he didn't come with plans.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Question: How much A-1 does it take to make a medium steak medium rare again? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice cool night with a little rain shower.

Welcome back Ted. Come in more often.

Not sure Stumpy, hard to un cook just cover it up. Maybe try ketchup also. LOL


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> When I saw "TED" I was relieved that he didn t come with plans.
> 
> - controlfreak


HAHAHAHAHAHA ME TOO!



> Question: How much A-1 does it take to make a medium steak medium rare again? Asking for a friend…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


None, insert steak into trash and get another. Medium Rare is pushing it too close to overdone on my scale…


----------



## controlfreak

> Question: How much A-1 does it take to make a medium steak medium rare again? Asking for a friend…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Just look at the steak and say "He's dead Jim"


----------



## bandit571

$3 at the sales, today…









$2…..and…









$1….yes, I rattled the handles when I picked those 2 up…









Both make a bit of noise….


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the wrap Matt!
Nice haul Bandit!
Thanks Bill. The 12 hour shifts and the electronic charting (made for lawyers) were just wearing me down. I start working part time (as needed) in local clinics next week.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy dare I ask if that means more shop time?!

@Matt I felt the same way when my shop got wrapped - it helped because I was siding it with my dad and family.

@Stumpy watching your new vid now - congrats on the new hire! The new format looks sweet and mobile friendly


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I should start linking Stumpy's videos into the forum for him. I know we probably all get his updates, but new visitors may not.


----------



## CFrye

I hope so Beka. The biggest barrier between me and shop time is not the job. It is me and poor planning/time management.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Question: How much A-1 does it take to make a medium steak medium rare again? Asking for a friend…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Two bottles, one to hit the floor to get the attention of the server and the second bottle to dribble over the baked potato and hopefully not used on the steak. If it's needed to the steak then you will need three bottles to repeat step one. The amount of bitching also comes down to the blame placement. I have had a steak come out well done and still fell rare by touch. That isn't anyone's fault for the steak being tender enough to be over cooked and still feel right. The steak house down the street from has had that happen twice. I can't blame anyone for the great quality of steak. Now if it's outback steak house just order chicken for some reason a place with steak house can't cook a steak to order. I have tried a couple dozen times and never could get a rare steak there. The wife had 3 in the same sitting underdone for her. The manager made the last one saying that it would be perfect it was still screwed up. I could only laugh since I ordered chicken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesterday I went to my best friends house(he dies of cancer last year) to get a lot of his tools. His wife wanted me to have them. I made her keep some things even though she doesn't think she needs them. He was not a woodworker and so had basic tools, but had several nice things, the nicest was a Dewalt miter saw that's almost identical to mine and the nice dewalt saw horse thing that holds the saw and has extending wings to support long stock. I will make this setup as my traveling rig. That will be very nice when I'm doing a bookcase install.


----------



## DanKrager

I've said it before and I'll say it again. "Time management" is an oxymoron! We cannot control time…we can only control our actions. Since actions stem from thought, what we're really talking about is "thought management". I've written a small book to remind myself of that. And not coincidentally I use a mind map software to organize thoughts about tasks and the software produces doable task lists for whatever period I choose. I've applied an extension built for that mind map software that uses GTD, a methodology developed for paper by David Allen. It has really helped me with the AD that besets me sometimes in the shop when no customers are pressing. And it jiggles my increasingly faulty focus to remind me of things undone that need doing.

I'll help anyone who's interested, and I have no affiliation with David Allen or any software. Just want to be helpful.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

" Ground I can recover…..time I can not." Napoleon.

Having a good old fashioned gulley-washer going through, right now…..hard to even see to the end on the city block…a little breezy, too….came up from the south east…..hmmmmm….


----------



## CFrye

You are right Dan. Work mornings I don't turn off my wake up alarm. I use the snooze feature to keep me mindful of time passing in case I get distracted. If he's awake this drives Jim insane. 
I tried the Freeplane program. Never could get the hang of it. 
Bill that was a very generous gift. You will think of him every time you use that saw.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## bandit571

Day 2, August Yard Sales…
Bought some chisels..









6mm, 18mm, and a 25mm Stanley # 5002….also at the same site..









Was this clamp..Pony 1/2" with a lot of pipe..









So far, spent $3 for the morning…the saw?









Disston D-8, 10ppi, 26" long….will need a bit of clean up…

These three, from yesterday..









Work in progress…square is a Stanley 8" No. 20. 
So far this weekend..have spent…$6.50….


----------



## ssnvet

My favorite city slicker is back in the Big Apple enjoying the breeze by the fire escape in her new apartment. WiFi up and running (no food in fridge, but heh, we gots priorities ya know).


----------



## firefighterontheside

And her rocker….


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bandit, good score. Pipe clamps are good. I found one in the canal once. I cleaned it up and use it quite often. Solid looking saw you found also. 
Should you decide you want to part with those Stanley chisels, let me know. I'd be interested.

Matt, she looks happy! Good job on the rockers.


----------



## mudflap4869

That young lady is adorable in her happiness. But she needs a fridge full of junk food just to survive in NYC.


----------



## BlasterStumps

My second attempt at making wooden knobs. Much improved over my last batch. I think I will use these on my new bench to attach the movable fence on the one side and the guide rail attachments front and back. Had to get out of the shop, way too hot out.


----------



## ssnvet

> My second attempt at making wooden knobs. Much improved over my last batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps


These look great


----------



## rad457

> My favorite city slicker is back in the Big Apple enjoying the breeze by the fire escape in her new apartment. WiFi up and running (no food in fridge, but heh, we gots priorities ya know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Did she get her Bottle of Grey Goose? (I prefer Kettle One)


----------



## rockusaf

So I went to an estate sale today that said it had tools..couple rusty toolboxes and newer Stanley handsaws and coping saws didn't really do it for me. A never been fired NIB Smith & Wesson Shield 9mm at a really good price is hard to turn down and ended up following me home.

Rock


----------



## CFrye

Earning your name, Bandit!

Matt she looks very pleased to be back in the City!


> My second attempt at making wooden knobs. Much improved over my last batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> These look great
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Agreed!


----------



## DonBroussard

My son (Baby Charlee's dad) bought a hardware kit and lumber to build his kids a new swing/play set at his house. The hardware kit guesses that assembly should take two people 8-10 hours from start to finish. The lumber was delivered yesterday and we started on the cut list this morning (about 4-1/2 hours worth), after which assembly commenced. After a total of 10 hours on the hottest day of the year (it got to right at 100F), we are nowhere near complete. My guess is that whoever estimated 8-10 hours has never actually put one of these play sets together. We will be back at it tomorrow, fighting some muscle soreness, I'm sure - but it's for the grand babies!

Bandit- Ditto Candy's comment. I never even find trashy saws for less than $5.

Matt - Your daughter looks very pensive in her Eames rocker.

Blaster - Nice job on those knobs. When I set up to make knobs, I make a bunch at a time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Rock, good find on the shield. I have the 9mm and it's a nice little carry gun.

Don, I thought you were gonna say that with your woodworking skills the job only took 4 hours.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, and the remains to meself..


----------



## rhybeka

> I hope so Beka. The biggest barrier between me and shop time is not the job. It is me and poor planning/time management.
> 
> - CFrye


Yeah - I'm with you. I dream about what to do in the shop when I'm at work, then when I have a few minutes I get paralyzed by the need to pick up and clean. I've gotten better at this as I need to be done with my flip top stand and drill press stand by Nov. 1st .

I did make it out there this morning and worked on it a bit - realized i'd drilled my holes too big in the flip top part - that's easily fixed at least. then I measured the distance between the sides - 23 5/16" - the flip top that is due to sit in the middle is 24". Thankfully I have a fix in mind. Back to the computer work for now.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Pictures Beka, Pictures! 
We likes some progress pics.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Here is somewhat of a progress shot of the bench project I'm doing. I have the fence pieces figured out and layout lines drawn on it (them). I spent some time today before it really got hot out building an adjustable jig for my router so that I can cut the vertical dados in the sides of the bench and fence pieces themselves for the metal guide strips to sit in. I haven't cut a test dado with this thing yet. Got my fingers crossed that it is going to work okay. When it cools down this evening, I will scrounge around for some angle aluminum to fix the jig to the workbench.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Lot's of trips up down 4 flights of stairs at the new apartment (no elevators in these old buildings)... worst ones were carrying a full size mattress and a table. 5 hour drive back from NYC, home at 9, back to work this morning…. I'm pooped.


----------



## controlfreak

It's a Monday for sure. 3" of rain saturday flooded the office and the carpet is getting ripe, yuk!


----------



## CFrye

Blaster and Beka baby steps!
Matt, three words: Sleep Number bed. 
CF Ewe!


----------



## rhybeka

@CF uuuuugh  no envy here!

@BS I may have one I took on IG - lemme look. How did you do those knobs? I need to learn how to do those for a crosscut sled I want to build and a few other jigs.

so here's the most recent pic I have of the flip top stand. You can see my mistake on the plywood in the front - the holes are 1 1/2 but should only be 3/4. Easily fixed. The drawer is out in the back because I'm getting the slides off (put on with carpet tape) so they can be glued and screwed back on before paint.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - I think we stopped the clock at 20 hours! We weren't in a race, other the grands asking when we would finish. The lumber supplier goofed up on the slide beam and they are supposed to deliver the correct 4×6x12' beam today. All that's left is to drill the swing beam for swing hardware, install the A-frame, and install the spiral swing (when it comes in).


----------



## ssnvet

> - Don Broussard


Don… looks like that one had "some assembly required" 
:^P

Look at the bright side… the kids will love it.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Got slots cut, yay!

Had to give it up for now 'cause of the heat. Thank Goodness we have had a little breeze that has blown some of the smoke out of the valley. A least it isn't raining ash so far today.

Now that slots are cut, I will cut the pieces apart and then cut the dados. Maybe this evening.

Router and track ready:








I'm ready:








All done:


----------



## BlasterStumps

Beka, to make the knobs, I cut a couple pieces of ply about 6" sq. Using a hole saw I cut a 2-1/2" hole close to the center of one of the pieces of ply, then just by eye, I cut a 1-1/4" hole so that it overlapped the side of the bigger hole. I put one piece on top of the other and ran in a couple drywall screws to hole them together. Then using the 2-1/2" hole saw, I cut out about 8 round pieces out of some scrap boards. I fixed a bolt thru the ply at the center of the 2-1/2 hole in the jig so I could hold the round pieces and, again by eye and using the previously cut smaller hole as a guide, I cut three sides using the smaller hole saw. There are several YouTube videos on the process.


----------



## rockusaf

> Matt, three words: Sleep Number bed.
> 
> - CFrye


I can't agree more, the wife insisted on giving this a try after my last back surgery and it has been a life changer. You don't realize how much difference it makes until you go TDY and are forced to sleep in a regular bed, you can't wait to get home. Well worth it IMHO.

Rock


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - the swing beam for the play set was delivered this afternoon, so my son and I will finissh up on Wednesday. The grands are already enjoying it, so the labor of love is already being repaid with smiles and giggles.


----------



## ssnvet

Good job Don…

Well last night was hockey night in Dovah….. and my purple peeps finally won one. It was quite an intense game with a lot of fast passing action. I can't seem to get a shot on net to save my live, but I did connect some good breakout passes. Now I'm tired and sore… go figure.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning .


----------



## bandit571

Well, a visitor from just south of here stopped by this morning. Had a pair of hand planes he was having trouble with..by the time he had left to go back home….his Buck Bros #4 was making see-through shavings….and his Stanley #5 jack plane was making full width rolls of Moxxon TP.

So,, that was it for shop time, this morning…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Couple more progress shots from the bench build:

Set to cut the last of the dados in the side of the bench:









Assembly of fence and, the bench remounted on horses, whew!









The fence:









Checking to be sure it all is even and it is, Yay!:









And this is what it was all for, fence for the track saw cutting station:









Guide rail hinge is yet to come.

Getting really warm out again. We're have a little break on the smoke from the fires right now but I imagine it will settle back in the valley this evening.


----------



## bandit571

Chisels have been cleaned up, and sharpened..









How sharp?









I now have a small slice on a finger….never felt a thing….There IS a problem with the North Bros. No. 41..









Besides a broken spring on the inside….May just keep this around for parts…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Chisels are looking good Bandit. Sorry the drill was buggered.


----------



## ssnvet

I came into a bit of a windfall recently after calling our nail vendor rep (Metropolitan Fastener) to ask his opinion on stainless steel siding nails. It turns out that he has several damaged cases of these that he can't sell and offered to give me one.

He also offered to lend me a gun to finish my garage.



















I was about to pull the trigger on a Bostich N66 siding gun for $250 and a case of stainless steel nails Fo $105. So call me a happy camper.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt….you suck. Nice haul.


----------



## CFrye

No doubt you're a happy camper Matt!


----------



## rhybeka

darnit Matt! I could've shipped you all the nails I have leftover from siding my shop! I still have a mostly full box that I can't even give away  Nice score!

got some paint on the shop cart, and the main supports glued and screwed in. next time I go out I'll have to figure out how to fit it in the space it's supposed to. for now - back to work :\


----------



## bandit571

No, I am NOT in this picture…









The thought of carrying one of them tool chest makes my back hurt..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are you using wood or fiber cement siding? I have to use the latter as that's what's on my house, vinyl would have certainly been easier but I have noticed fiber cement is slightly more quiet than the vinyl I had on my last house.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Has been hot in these parts. Upper 90's and even broke a record yesterday at 100°. A few more days they say then some relief.

Nice friend to have Matt. Like it when things work like that. I would have loaned you my guns but think yhe delivery would be a deal breaker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Nice cool morning.
Great deal on the nails and nailer Matt. I like free.


----------



## ssnvet

> Are you using wood or fiber cement siding?
> - bigblockyeti


FJP cedar, stained Federal Blue to match the house.


----------



## BlasterStumps

The cart is looking good. What are you using for a bearing(s)? Some I have seen built on YT show using a piece of pipe. I didn't have pipe so I used an old axle salvaged from a lawn sweeper I had dismantled. Not the best but it worked.


> @CF uuuuugh  no envy here!
> 
> @BS I may have one I took on IG - lemme look. How did you do those knobs? I need to learn how to do those for a crosscut sled I want to build and a few other jigs.
> 
> so here s the most recent pic I have of the flip top stand. You can see my mistake on the plywood in the front - the holes are 1 1/2 but should only be 3/4. Easily fixed. The drawer is out in the back because I m getting the slides off (put on with carpet tape) so they can be glued and screwed back on before paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## controlfreak

Nice surprise this morning. One of my employees said I got something for you









Its cherry from a tree cut thirty years ago. I need to make something nice with that.


----------



## ssnvet

> Nice surprise this morning. One of my employees said I got something for you
> - controlfreak


Sounds like that guy/gal is a keeper :^)

Finally getting some much needed rain.

Temps have been back down in the 80s too, so I now have no excuse to not make some progress on the garage.


----------



## bandit571

Insurance payment made for the van…
Car payment made for the van..
Take the Boss to the store, after Lunch….

I NEED a NAP…..


----------



## BlasterStumps

Hinge for track is done. Maybe dog holes next.










Smells like a combination of burning wet weeds and old tires outside. Yuk!


----------



## CFrye

Very nice surprise CF!
Enjoy the rain and lower temps Matt. It was 64 here this morning. Very atypical for an Oklahoma August!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Only got up to 90° today and mostly overcast. Was warm but did not feel to bad.

I like surprises like that Free wood is hard to turn down even when I am limited on storage space.

Have all the material for the baby crib in the shop. Guess I had better start it tomorrow. Now if I can get a hardware kit for it I will be happy. I can get the bolts and connectors local but the company that made them is out of business so the mattress spring frame is hard to find. Have a line on one that a lady had and never used so am hopeful.

The fresh cut green pine for the tall dresser is ready to go after a week of hot weather and 2 fans circulating air in the garage drying kiln. As long as the AC stays running in the shop I can stay happy for some time now.


----------



## rhybeka

@BS I think it's just pipe flanges on the outside if my memory is correct? I don't have any on hand so a trip to Lowe's is in order. And HF so I'm not stuck cutting the pipe with a hacksaw.

Morning all!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

72 now, heading to 84…and I'm stuck driving a desk for 8 hours. Only 25 years till retirement.


----------



## diverlloyd

Quarantine day 7, friend wants a cart built ASAP. The drawing they sent doesn't match the requests. I will just build something and they can like it or not. My daughters second birthday is tomorrow and we had a nice small party planned and now it will be just the four of us and that's including my fur buddy.


----------



## CFrye

> Quarantine day 7, friend wants a cart built ASAP. The drawing they sent doesn't match the requests. I will just build something and they can like it or not. My daughters second birthday is tomorrow and we had a nice small party planned and now it will be just the four of us and that's including my fur buddy.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Day 7? What'd I miss? 2 already!? Happy birthday littlest Lloyd!
Trying to learn the ropes at the clinics. I get trained on the computer end in a week and a half. Until then I'm just muddling through and hoping I don't miss/mess up anything important.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy your not missing anything. I did post about it, long story short nieces boyfriend had a going away party( he just graduated as a engineer). His mom and dad both caught the virus then he lost his taste and smell two days after the niece dropped him off at his new job in Omaha. She then had to get tested( she's a pharmacist aprn with a couple years until she's a full doctor) and is positive. She came and picked up the little one for a play date with the brother in laws family. We have no symptoms neither does the niece but we are doing our due diligence and quarantining for the 14 days as we could be asymptomatic. I have had a couple buddies who caught it one of which in nyc we didn't think was going to make it he ran a 104 temp for 10 days then another week of 102ish, so I really don't want to pass it even if it's a minute possibility caution is the best option. It's really not much of a change for me I'm a hermit by nature and don't like the going out in public. I guess I have been practicing since I retired from working due to the migraines. Hopefully the little one stays healthy and we do not get any symptoms. Anyways that is what is going on here nothing to exciting minus I will work on the cart thing tomorrow and see what I need to have them buy and drop off.


----------



## DonBroussard

The swing beam for the play set finally arrived. Nannette and I finished the drilling and mounting of the swing hardware, and installed the A-frame. The grands weren't expecting it to be finished until the weekend so they were super excited to swing on it this afternoon. No pics, but it really did happen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I wasn't wearing my mask when I read AJ's post. Am I gonna hafta quarantine too???


----------



## Gene01

It's ok Marty. You maintained proper social distancing.


----------



## ssnvet

Boo


----------



## bandit571

Well…this IS Friday, right?

Friday Estate Sale buy….









One fellow said $30….then said that $25 was as low as he could go….I handed this heavy thing back to him to set back on the table,,,and continued to shop around the sale…..
Another fellow comes up, and ask IF I was the guy wanting that grinder? 'Yep" "How about $10?" he asks….
Had a 1/2 a block walk back to the van, carrying this grinder, after paying the guy the tenspot…









Not much areas to grab, either….fingers were a bit sore…









May get some ear muffs to run this Cummins? Otherwise, I was a good boy, today….


----------



## rhybeka

nice score, Bandit!

@AJ I hope you all stay healthy!

man do I feel toasted! time to help someone out with reports!


----------



## BlasterStumps

I managed to get out in the workshop before it started getting hot to work on the table some more. I have the clamp track on the front now, the t-track for the length stop on the fence, and the length stop done.

Smokes bad and about 95º so I'm in for the time being.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Blaster- any plans for a bigger climate control system in that beautiful shop?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Mike, I have a window A/C that works well enough. Problem is, me and air conditioners don't get along very well. I have lung issues that began with Valley Fever. People living in the Phoenix area most likely know about that. I do let the A/C cool the shop if I know I need to go out there but then I have to open the windows and turn on fans to mix the air before working in there.


----------



## bandit571

@BEKA: Last report…West Liberty will be having their Tractor Fest….Sept 5-7….Saturday through Monday….at Lions Park in West Liberty, OH….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s ok Marty. You maintained proper social distancing.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Whew… That's good, I didn't wanna miss the auction tomorrow. I might wanna buy sumthin'.....


----------



## rockusaf

Of course Bandit had to out-Bandit me, hit a couple estate sales myself today. First 2 were a bust, last one wasn't looking good til I got to the garage.
Saw this









Wonder what's in this Crapsman box, glanced in and asked how much…2$ SOLD

When I got home I really got a good look










3 machinist squares, marking gauge, couple angle finders, speed square, combination square, depth gauge, a few metal rulers and misc other things

And some 12" F clamps for 1$ each









The wife picked up a bunch of things as well ad we felt a little guilty since they really didn't know what they had so we paid double on everything and still think we robbed the place. There's getting a good deal and there's helping out a widow, we're both still working so want to pay it forward when we can.

Then on the way to pay we saw a tiller there she didn't know what was worth, it's a Honda FG110 that I found out when I got home it sells for $369 at any of the big box stores and we gave $50 for it.

And I picked up a couple guards for an 8" bench grinder that wasn't anywhere to be found and spent the afternoon with the angle grinder and cutoff wheels moding it to fit the 6" bench grinder I got free a couple weeks ago. Picked up a new 6" 60 grit stone and a wire wheel with the guard as well as a pocket hole jig with bits and drivers in a nice little case for $2.

Rock


----------



## bandit571

But, then again..I still have another sale on Saturday coming up….0900 sharp.


----------



## CFrye

Hoping for no more viruses in your vicinity AJ! 
Nice score Bandit. Way prettier than the $10 grinder I got back in February! 
Rock, looks like you did well too! 
Marty? You *might* wanna buy sumpthin? Are there not going to be any tools?


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm sure we will be okay everyone else in the brother in laws house tested negative. So we will still be doing the full 14 days but the wife isn't stressing so that is a plus.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty? You *might* wanna buy sumpthin? Are there not going to be any tools?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, the museum has one of everything stuffed in there, I may buy a grill to cook some bull on…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…DD Power Breakfast sammich, Mountain Dew Zero….plastic tub with 3 chisels and 2 fancy screwdrivers….spent more on the Sammich than the tub of tools….


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all. Got an angle grinder to cut pipe with and make some progress on the stand. Just need to get rid of my sinus headache! Also have to figure out how to un-seize a drill chuck.


----------



## BlasterStumps

tell us more about the seized chuck.


----------



## BlasterStumps

If I only had a brain, no wait, if I only had a CNC, I would cut out a rather large(ish) protractor for my cutting table.


----------



## bandit571

Simple..stick the chuck key into the chuck…give the key a whack with a hammer to move things in the right direction.

Maybe a soak in PBblaster, before the hammer?

BIG spender today…or, rather skimpy Barn Sale today..









The Before ( they threw in the screwdrivers for free) then a little clean up..








Bevel edged chisel is 3/4" wide, has GERMANY stamped in the blade…the other chisel is 3/8" wide firmer/mortise chisel…no name. Both now have new-ish handles…
Moved the handles around a bit, threw out the bad chisel blades….re-handled, and sharpened the two good chisels, and cleaned and straightened the screwdrivers,,,slow day at the office..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction finds today…..

Kreg box of screws $7…..









Set of Gear Wrenches $22.50…..









Irwin grips $2…..









2 inch thick maple table top $8…..









Drywall jack $70…..









And dont forget the beef…..


----------



## Gene01

Great finds, Marty. Well, all but those Irwin Grips. I found them to be less than handy.

We've been house hunting in S. AZ. We gotta be outta this place 9/24. Found the perfect place last week. 4br. On 4.5 acres. 2 car garage, and a 30X 40 air conditioned shop. We offered full asking price. But, so did 4 others. Since there was that much interest, the owner raised the price 12K!!!! Well, we don't play that game! So, now we're searching again.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning all! 
Nice haul Marty! Whatcha got planned for that maple?
Gene I'm guessing that means your house sold? If so, congratulations. Sucks about the intended house though. You'll find better.


----------



## Gene01

Yep. It sold. No dickering involved. The buyer offered full price all cash, with no conditions. We won't find another place like this one.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Kids….

Just a drive by….

Hope all is well….


----------



## bandit571

Still a Bus Driver?

Morning to ya….what's for Brunch?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did we have a Mike sighting???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Nice haul Marty! Whatcha got planned for that maple?
> 
> - CFrye


I think I'll save it fer a rainy day, or a tabletop…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Never can have to many gear wrenches. I have the swivel heads, fixed heads and reversible heads. All bought from sears on Saturday after Black Friday. They never took the sell signs down so you could get the restocked shelves at Black Friday deals. Cart done and gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see ya baggs. I feel like the last time we saw ya was when there was a huge fire up there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You folks have way better garage sales and auctions than we do here. Yea they have them but they only send gold plated stuff.

Hello again Mike, stop by more often.

That is almost criminal Gene. They should have taken the first full price offer and been done. The realtor must be shady also.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Great finds, Marty. Well, all but those Irwin Grips. I found them to be less than handy.
> 
> We ve been house hunting in S. AZ. We gotta be outta this place 9/24. Found the perfect place last week. 4br. On 4.5 acres. 2 car garage, and a 30X 40 air conditioned shop. We offered full asking price. But, so did 4 others. Since there was that much interest, the owner raised the price 12K!!!! Well, we don t play that game! So, now we re searching again.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, sounds like every other place in the country just about. My inlaws looked at a lot in Marblehead to build a little getaway thinking it would be about $100K and the asking price is $500K. Wife and I keep sending them lake properties down here but regardless of the price, they sell in a day or two, the last was a near perfect house complete with a dock for $400K and sold in less than 4 hours. Our house is worth significantly more than we paid in 12/18 but I'm liking it here more now that the HOA karen's have fallen silent and I'm slowly making progress on my shed allowing me to lay out the garage with my machines so I can work comfortably.

Good luck with your seach, 4.5 acres with a 30×40 conditioned shop would be enough for me without a house!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## controlfreak

Your up early today Bandit, good morning to ya!


----------



## controlfreak

Wife let me play in the shop most of the weekend. I never thought I would get a little sore from woodworking.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

I got two six hour work days in on the garage this weekend… wish I could say I got a lot done, but progress is progress.

I'm getting pretty serious tendinitis in my right forearm near the elbow from running nail guns at odd angles… it's so bad this morning that I can't lift a cup of coffee without pain. I ordered an elbow brace for tennis elbow, but I'm thinking that it's time to learn how to switch hit.

I had another windfall fall…. 4 years ago we converted two warehouses into manufacturing space and due to a mix up on our insulation contractors part and impatience on my bosses part, we double ordered the fiberglass batt for the 24" o.c. 2×6 walls… were talking about half a tractor trailer load of insulation and it's been in a storage trailer ever since, waiting for the next project. I asked if I could purchase 8 bags of batts (enough to do all of my walls) expecting to pay what the company paid, and our buyer said "that old stuff? it's probably all wet and dirty and full of mouse poop by now" .... so she charged me $25/ bag (sells for $75/bag at home depot). The bags were wrapped tight in bundles of 5 and when I got them home and popped them open, they were pristine.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene,

It's a seller's market. No way around that. Between COVID-19 and the race riots, people are running away from large cities as fast as they can, and now that working remotely is the new normal for many, they're heading to the burbs and the countryside and prices are soaring.

I think this is going to be the new normal for quite some time, as companies are discovering that having their employees work from home saves them a boat load of $ on office space in the cities. We just moved my daughter back to college in NYC and were told that rents are down 30% and many office towers are at 25% occupancy. The city seemed like a ghost town.


----------



## controlfreak

I have heard that doctors are seeing more stress injuries from nail guns than the old hammer. Reason is that sharp shock of the gun recoil that doesn't happen with a hammer blow. Me, with bifocals I can't see the nail head well and at an odd angle it is impossible. So my only option is nail guns unless you want hoof marks all over your studs. Nice score on the batts!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Some assembly required today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I hope that one piece is supposed to be bowed.


----------



## Festus56

Yep I meant to do that


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I get to play woodworker tonight. My BIL wants to build an 8×8 deer blind. I'm meeting at another one of our hunting lease member's house tonight to get started. Not sure how far we'll get.

He wants to start off this plan and modify as needed. https://myoutdoorplans.com/hunting/elevated-8x8-deer-stand-roof-plans/


----------



## ssnvet

Mike… that looks like the deer blind Taj Ma Haul.

Are you going to put running water and a mini-bar in it?

:^p


----------



## Mike_in_STL

There is a scummy pond near the blind location, I might have to give him a hard time about that. He said he might sleep in it the night before opening day.

We've got a 660 acre lease so a nice blind is a must. 
Currently there are 2 of the Muddy Gunner Box blind on site, numerous ladder stands and another DIY ground blind.

I've got a ladder stand and a climber, but at some point I may build a treehouse type blind too.


----------



## Gene01

> Nice haul Marty! Whatcha got planned for that maple?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I think I ll save it fer a rainy day, or a tabletop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


.

Probably make a nice table top. LOL.


----------



## CFrye

> Nice haul Marty! Whatcha got planned for that maple?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I think I ll save it fer a rainy day, or a tabletop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Pretty heavy for an umbrella I'd think but, its yours.



> Howem Nubbers…
> 
> I had another windfall fall….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Wow!


----------



## bandit571

New grinder, in it's new home..









Old Grinder? Added a plywood base, then a pine scrap for the bench vise to grip..









Like a weird "T" shape…Can remove the (now) buffer and sit it on a shelf, when not needed…
Have issues accessing my metal working vise…









So..it will also get a "T" base…once the paint dries….

While installing the new grinder, had an issue with a hidden nail underneath…









Yep…nicked the back of me hand….same goop I got for my bad little toe…is also smeared onto this cut…

And THAT was it for shop time….on a Monday…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## BlasterStumps

A little more progress on the bench. Have the wing tables added now. Waiting now on some Kreg bench stops to show up before going any further with drilling dawg holes, should I actually make up my mind on it. : )

I also have a can of Arm-R-Seal coming as well.

Slow going for sure.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Woodworker time was not had last night. The beer bug has destroyed inventory and pricing on PT construction lumber. My BIL calculated over $1000 to build the Taj Deer Hal blind. We talked him into ordering a metal stand instead.

It won't be as nice, but it'll get him off the ground and hide movement.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Anyone else having difficulty accessing the search feature?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Search worked fine for me just now.


----------



## BlasterStumps

All I get in the results box is another search box. I have a couple computers running and neither one can get anything in the search function. I recently ran upgrades on both and I now think something is up with that. Oh well.

Edit: just tried to access the search on ipad, and my iphone, no go. Must have a new security thing going on. 
They all three showed a big warning block to tell you it not a secure site.


----------



## ssnvet

Summer hockey came to a close last night with the best game of the season against our arch nemesis, the commies (Red team got CCCP jerseys). Skated to a 1-1 tie against, then 1-1 after OT, and 2-2 after normal 3/ea. shoot out. Then went to sudden death shoot out and we lost 3-2. It was a lot of fun, lot's of ice time as we were short a few players, and I played defense with my favorite partner (younger gal who played division 1 Rugby in college).

Strangely enough, my forearm felt much better after the game…. which makes me think I need to keep it warm.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Are you running a mac or pc?



> Search worked fine for me just now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ thought I'd say hi - work has me in knots again. Seized drill chuck is on an M18 Milwaukee - it will turn both directions but not loosen.It has a short torx bit in it. attempted light tapping with hammer - nothing - vice grips - nothing or I don't have enough arm strength to get it to loosen (arthritis/carpal tunnel). Sooo there's a service center not far from here I can take it to. it's less than a year old.

You all seem to be chugging along as well 

@Matt one of my co-workers was complaining about not being able to get a fence installed because of the cedar/PT shortage. He asked me today if I was experiencing a wood shortage and I said no - I'm a wood hoarder - and I normally only deal in hardwoods if it can be helped - and I got lucky and bought all the plywood I needed earlier in the year.

@Gene there's a house one street over from ours that's selling for $180k - in a neighborhood that's worth $80-130k. I asked the SO if it had gold doorknobs or something. The neighborhood is still rough around the edges and there's maybe 3-5 houses even close to worth that in this hood - more the $140k mark. If it sells, it will give us hope ours will be worth that in five years when we go to do our kitchen as long as all of the other upgrades are done (flooring, molding, bathrooms redone, etc) Good luck on the hunt - sounds like it's going to be an uphill fight :\


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It appears during the night we had some magic spell in the yard. Woke up to this Circle of Mushrooms.


----------



## bandit571

"New" Grinder was installed today….took a bit to get the 2 bolts to line up with 2 holes…









Has about zero vibrations. There is a "click" right after it starts up, and again right after it is shut down…
There was an old metal-worker's vise sitting back behind the sanding center machine, in a spot where I could barely even use it….got tired of that sort of set-up….made a new base for it..









Some thick Ash as a cleat, 3 screws to attach to some 3/4" thick plywood….then 3 bolts to attach the vise to the plywood…tested things out, to see how it will hold up..









Vise seems to have been made back in Oct of 1945….Monarch No. 215









You will need to eat your wheaties….before you lift this thing..









To set it either on a shelf, or in the bench's end vise.

The "old" grinder is now a "Buffer" 









Same idea as the vise….I added a plywood base that I can clamp to the bench..









Turn the grinder/buffer on…and watch as things try to "walk" off the edge of the bench….may add some foam to cut back on the "vibes" going on…..Buffer is used to get a "Unicorn Edge" on the chisels and plane irons….trying out 2 wheels, whichever one doesn't work out, will get replaced with a fine wire wheel….old wire wheel was shedding too many wires…
Had my tetanus shots 2 yrs ago. have a tube of Mupirocin to apply to the hand….and a bad spot on my little toe..

Need to find shelf space for the two new shelf sitters…..maybe about waist level….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "New" Grinder was installed today….took a bit to get the 2 bolts to line up with 2 holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has about zero vibrations. There is a "click" right after it starts up, and again right after it is shut down…
> There was an old metal-worker s vise sitting back behind the sanding center machine, in a spot where I could barely even use it….got tired of that sort of set-up….made a new base for it..
> - bandit571


Bandit, the "click" you're hearing is the centrifugal switch toggling between the start and run windings present on all split phase motors. Often when you hear the click after powering off and slowing down a bit, it will be as if the brakes have been applied and it will slow even quicker. This is all completely normal.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Morning Bandit, How's the healing going?

I like the Monarch vise. Looks beefy.

Beka, must be a humidity thing with the drill chuck. Did you get it unstuck?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Are you running a mac or pc?
> 
> Search worked fine for me just now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> - BlasterStumps


That was on my iPad.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Been so busy I'm not even sure what day it is… do I post the camel or Snoopy?

We are having major fire protection sprinkler system woes at the new building we purchased. Pump passed testing but leaks like a sieve…. head spacing is two far for the type and density of material we are storing, distribution lines are too small to get the flow needed. We'll soon go to the planning board with a proposal for an addition that will double the size of the building and are hoping to the upgrade of the existing system in with the construction of the new buildings system. The good news is that we have all the water we'll ever need coming to the building via. a 12" looped water main, and the existing 8" header coming into the sprinkler room can supply sufficient flow for the whole show.

I got a tennis elbow brace for my "nail gun fore-arm" woes…. seems to be helping.


----------



## bandit571

1/2 way between the camel and Snoppy, right now…

Get to wear a heart monitor for about a month….meh….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hi-ho Nubbers…
> 
> I got a tennis elbow brace for my "nail gun fore-arm" woes…. seems to be helping.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I've been watching Larry Haun videos to see how I can become more efficient. So far from what I can tell, I need 30 years experience, zero fear of falling and I need to weigh about 150lbs. None of that's happening so my rafters are all now cut and 1/3 of them installed, I hope to knock the rest out tomorrow and start decking the roof if my body will hold out. I'm really glad I'm only doing a shed at this point, it would be depressing to know I still have so much work ahead of me to wire, plumb, insulate and finish the interior. I'm alergic to paying someone else to do something I have the time, talent and tools to do so I'll get done when I get it done, all heavily dependent on my average daily level of gumpton which decays rapidly as the temperature rises.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try this stretch Matt. Whichever elbow is bothering you, hold that arm straight out, rotate the thumb down as far as possible and then with the other hand bend the affected hand closed. The more your fingers are curled in the more the stretch will work.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!

Just passing through.


----------



## bandit571

Look out…a flying Bottle Cap!

Waiting to hear IF I will be getting a new car…..we'll see how it goes…


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - nice truck. I have the 2011 ECOBoost Lariat myself and love it. I find the same is true with tools (haters & lovers). I cringe every time someone posts on social media (i.e. Facebook) "who makes the best….?" or if they post their new name brand tool. Sure enough, within moments people are either supporting or bad mouthing one brand over another. I find it humorous though when one will call a brand "cheap Chinese crap" and taught the attribute of another, only to know the other is owned by the same parent company and is also manufactured in China.

Happy birthday(s)
Nice work on refurbs
Hope everyone is well

Tired of COVID


----------



## BlasterStumps

Started the bench storage part of my bench build. Still have drawers to make. Nice to be able to put some more stuff away.



















It is a lot cooler out today and very little smoke in the air. Yay!


----------



## bandit571

BTW…where is Snoppy?

Marty keeps sending thunderstorms over here…waiting on the 2nd line to arrive….with another on the way…


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit - I may have to take the blame/credit for the bad weather. Could be remnants of Hurricane Laura.


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning y'all


----------



## BlasterStumps

Bench build all done except for putting stuff away. Yay!

Finished up the drawers:










Not pretty but should hold a few things.

For some reason, I can't access the search feature. I thought it was my 'puter but now don't know what to think.

Does Cricket have a new avatar?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah it looks like cricket changed her avatar.
Your drawers look better then the ones I made for my table saw. I just drywall screwed some stuff together.


----------



## CFrye

Looks good from here Blaster!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks,

Tennis elbow was feeling better, but then I worked two long days and now it hurts again.

I insulated and rough wired the south wall of the garage and finally sheathed the inside with plywood. This should double the shear strength of the wall.


















Spent today clearing out and cleaning up. Left over plywood went up into the loft and sheathed 2/3 of one wall.

Now I have all my trim stock and electrical stuff organized and can put two cars in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt. Exciting…..putting vehicles in there.

A St. Louis police officer was shot last night and died of his injuries today. A second officer was hit in the leg and released from hospital. So pointless.

I broke my tractor today trying to move a huge red oak log. I got it on the mill, but won't be able to mill it until my tractor is fixed. Darn it!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice 72° day here. A slight breeze and humidity at 34% was nice working in the shop.

Looking good Blaster. Nice drawers are great with those slides.

Classy looking garage Matt. Well built for sure.


----------



## bandit571

60 cloudless degrees outside, this morning…

Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives with the wind….

Little toe on the left foot is healed up. Still no lumber in the shop….guess I'm still on "Vacay" this week…..

Last report, West Liberty, OH. is still having their Tractor Fest the 5th through the 7th….might get to do a bit of Rust Hunting…and picture taking…


----------



## controlfreak

Gotta get through Monday. Started out with a run since the rain missed me. Good morning all!

Matt, Looking good but will those vehicles be able to fit in there in the future?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Nice Matt! and here I was thinking you were moving your shop into there XD

@Bandit will have to see how the week goes - i'll probably be working most of the weekend and the nephew is due down again. He's going to be working on the firepit though.

was able to get the pipe into the flip top yesterday FINALLY! got the trim router up and running as well - it's a nice little addition! I'll need to get a smaller straight bit for the bowties though. the one I have is 1/2" shank and I think it's at least 1/2" if not 3/4" wide. more material than I'd like.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and Monday-Monday….

Wood shop stays in the basement…. this is for car & truck (with plow) and car/tractor/lawnmower/small-engine/bicycle/plow/etc… repairs.

Maybe even a mid-life crisis motor-cycle (if the kids don't bleed me dry first).


----------



## Gene01

Nice drawered storage , Blaster.
Matt, the garage looks great.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, your garage is moving along nicely, doing all of the work on mine by myself is slow going, I'm just hoping to get the roof decked today
A motorcycle, mid-life or not should be a high priority!


----------



## BlasterStumps

I mentioned before that for some reason I can't access the search feature on here. Well now I found another strange thing in that I can't update pictures of my shop. I would think it would be a simple matter of clicking the edit button and then removing one and drag and drop another in its place but it won't work for me. Anyone tried that and if so what was your experience with it. I thought since I have made some changes in my workshop, it would be good to update the pictures. 
The one thing I am considering doing is to sign out of Lumberjocks and then try to log back in. Trouble is, I don't know my log in stuff. I'll probably drop off and never be seen from again : ).


----------



## Gene01

Finally found a home near Tucson. On an acre, with a 40X30 shop. Our place in the mountains closes 9/30. Shop is cleaned out and in storage. Household movers coming 9/29. We'll need to move it all again, though. The new place likely won't close until the first or second week in Oct. 
We're sorry to leave the old place but our ages and kids kinda convinced us it was time to be closer to decent medical care and closer to them. So, after 25 enjoyable years, we're desert rats again.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..fingers poked (twice) both "readings" were a bit low…will need to adjust the blood thinners a bit..
Box has been shipped out..
Whuts fer Lunch?


----------



## controlfreak

Pork tenderloin and a hard boiled egg.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Two sheets of 3/4 MDF have been rendered into components for custom built in cabinets for the boy's playroom turned classroom. School started and the district is running a hybrid attendance schedule. Two days in class, three days virtual learning.

Lot's of questions regarding logic and reason going through my mind based on the results of day one in class learning. I'm not going to go into details, but the kids are spaced 6 feet apart, have to wear masks while sitting behind plastic wrapped partitions, but are allowed to have recess outside without masks and distancing…I let you ponder that.

Tonight I will be drilling pocket holes and assembling components to make cabinets. My wife was impressed with the power of the Laguna tablesaw. It devoured MDF like a hot knife through butter.

Cheers all


----------



## ssnvet

Hey all,

I dug my job site lighting (tripod-pole with twin 500 W halogen heads) out of the barn loft last night. I knew that the lights were faulty and that's why it wound up where it did, but I found a pack of bulbs and thought I'd play electrician… Turned out that the copper posts were coated with melted black sooty something or another. I little file action and a little sand paper action and Whola! let there be light. 1,000 W of intense lite to be exact. But if I reflect the beams off the ceiling, it lights the garage pretty well.



> School started and the district is running a hybrid attendance schedule. Two days in class, three days virtual learning.
> - MikeinSTL


Same deal for my youngest daughter (high school JR). We have a pool going to wager how many weeks they go before they send everybody home.

Here's how it will probably work out with the little ones…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Same deal for my youngest daughter (high school JR). We have a pool going to wager how many weeks they go before they send everybody home.
> 
> Here s how it will probably work out with the little ones…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That is AWESOME. I'm going to have to show that to the better 3/4.


----------



## rhybeka

bahahahaha yeeeah I don't understand the hybrid model either but I don't have kids. but I do have a wife that wants to go over to a coworkers/friends house and work on the days her kids are in school and I had to tell her "No! Think that through! You may not care about getting sick, but I do!"

/sigh I can't wait to have a firepit again. back to work!


----------



## controlfreak

One parent said "my kids are going two days a week" Then someone asks what do they do on the other days? "I put them in daycare with all the other kids from multiple schools". I think some of these plans are causing more interactions not less.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, daycare is a problem.

I picked up some auction purchases today. I got about a million different sizes and types of screws and bolts, a trim router for $4, a bunch of exotic and local wood veneers and some of it is curly, Birdseye, burl. I also got a large amount of phenolic resin pieces, plus I will be picking up full sheets of the stuff. The sheets are 5×10. I hope to sell most of it.

Gene, sounds like it will be different but good. 30×40 shop sounds awesome. Is there a house? Lol


----------



## bandit571

May have a project to work on….to replace an old box..









There are a couple strange looking taps in there…









The one on the left has an APEX label, and uses a set screw to hold the tap….the other one? On the HONDA assembly lines, they will give the Team Leaders something like the APEX tap, for when someone find a stripped hole….they then chase the threads, and then install the bolt. While the line is still moving…the Accuras have to keep moving, you know.

May get some Project Poplar boards, and see what I can cobble up….what you see here is about 1/4 of the taps and dies I need to box up….trying to decide whether to stand them all up, or lay them down….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill if you was closer I would be interested in a phenolic sheet. I did a bunch of work at a chemical plant that make phenolic resin that was used for the space program. Everything in the place had the skull and crossbones stickers. They used a lot of formaldehyde so the whole plant smelled like what I think a rotten Mickey D,s fish sandwich would taste like. I had to stop our job due to a formaldehyde leak the maintenance guy came and took and hand full to smell and said it wasn't formaldehyde. He was nose blind ,the chemical test would turn purple when mixed it it was formaldehyde it turned violet. Factor in the acids they had to use and it wasn't a place that anyone would want to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting AJ. I'm thinking about using this stuff to build a cabinet under the extension wing of my TS and also a new crosscut sled. Come get some.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill once the resin is set it is supposedly fire proof and was why they used it for the space program. I will ask the wife is she want to travel west but she is set on doing some Atlantic Ocean beach combing. 








My the shorts be with her.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Camel Day, today?

Thinking this crate is a tad too small…









As I still have all of these to put away…









The 2 big taps are 7/8"...coarse and fine thread….

Thinking of get some 3/8" Poplar….and build a new case to hold these taps and dies….









And all the wrenches. May leave out the set of pipe thread taps….don't want to mix the two types of threads….
So…going to allow the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up a while, to come up with a "plan". Only question being?

To either lay all the taps down, or stand them all up…..may separate them according to coarse or fine threads…


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Comb the desert!"


----------



## BlasterStumps

Not a very small undertaking Bandit. However, I prefer them laying down in order of size. Seems to make picking out the right tap just a tad easier for me. Do you have a box core bit(s)?


----------



## bandit571

Yep…at least for the router, 1/4" shank.


----------



## rhybeka

good luck, Bandit! that looks like a hefty collection!

my four small router bits arrived today - now I just need the time to get back to working on my bowties on the desk :\ Think I need to take my laptop outside again and thaw out. I'm freezing again


----------



## Gene01

> .
> 
> Gene, sounds like it will be different but good. 30×40 shop sounds awesome. Is there a house? Lol
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, the house is a huge, 4 bedroom place. Really bigger than we'd like but, it was the only decent place we found with a shop..LOL. Phyl's first order of business is to replace the carpeting with wood laminate.


----------



## ssnvet

Last nights progress…,


----------



## diverlloyd

I will be playing electrician today. Our bath vent fan is working off and on so I have a new one to install. Should be a fun day.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I had a bathroom vent fan at my parents place I had to replace presale. I ended up leaving the original installation intact and replaced the motor only. Huge difference in noise and airflow for 10 minutes of work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike I installed the one that's in there now about ten years ago. It has a brushed chrome body and light diffuser that's got some rust starting. So I'm putting one of the easy to clean white plastic broan with light up. I liked how the old one looked but it was always a hassle to clean. The wife wants to redo the bath and I think the new one will be easier to hide.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…resting up before the weekend….the Tractor Fest at West Liberty, OH starts Saturday…ends Monday…all that walking around, while wearing a mask…..and NO BEER?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I retrofitted a Panasonic squirrel cage unit into my master bath. House was built in '67 or '68, has a window in the bathroom so it didn't need a fan at the time. That Panasonic is so quiet and moves so much air that you can feel the flow at the bottom of the door when it's closed. For the amount of air it moves, you'd think it would be significantly louder.

I like it so much I'm putting another one in the hallway bathroom.


----------



## controlfreak

I have a theory on fans, get the quietest fan that moves the most air. If that is too much work just grab the most expensive one on the shelf. The best one I have ever seen has a vent next too the toilet on the wall and over the shower duct to to a remote fan. No stink, no fogging and no noise.


----------



## miketo

^+1. Controlfreak has it. Get the lowest sones and highest CFM you can find that fits in the space.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

So…a whole house fan for each bathroom? LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 49° early and no breeze. Quite a difference from yesterday in the mid 90's. Should get to mid 80's today.

Yesterday had about 10 different grass and wildland fires in eastern Montana. Evacuated 4 different small towns for awhile but so far only burned a few out buildings and a lot of grass land and hay. 50 to 60 mph winds were pushing them advancing about 4 mph. The smoke was terrible heavy last evening here, only 1/2 mile visibility at the best.

Was tracking the aircraft working the fires. Most of the afternoon there were 7 slurry bombers (tankers), 5 helicopters and several spotter planes within a 150 mile radius. Was a busy day for them and hope the fires calmed down overnight. A couple were in timber areas so think they are still going yet today.

Spraying finish on the baby crib today since the winds are calm. Perfect day in my outside spray booth. Started on a pine chest of drawers yesterday. Three weeks of 80 and 90° weather and fans brought the moisture down from 20% to 6% and under in the fresh cut wood. Now the shop smells good for awhile at least.


----------



## ssnvet

> I retrofitted a Panasonic squirrel cage unit into my master bath.
> - MikeinSTL


Please link this fan.

The one in our upstairs bathroom is ready to be replaced.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Panasonic Whisper Remodel

Unbelievable how much technology is crammed into that unit. The install method is brilliant too. I can't put into words how intelligent the install is. It's been a while since I put it in so I can't describe it anymore, but when I put it in, I was so impressed with the install that it stuck in my head.


----------



## diverlloyd

It took about 30 minutes to install including cutting through a 1 1/2" of cement board to make the new one fit. The fan I had was free it came out of a pallet of merchandise we bought. It got twice the cfms as the old one and is super quiet the only down fall is the led light is very bright. The spring clips that hold the face on are not meant to be installed by hands bigger then a small child's. It's in and now I need to clean and paint the whole room I'm also thinking about doing some tile work also in there never done it but it's a small space so a good space to learn in I think.


----------



## ssnvet

Meanwhile in New England…










Boy catches rare blue lobster


----------



## miketo

When you put it in boiling water I bet it turns red just like the others.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, right?


----------



## bandit571

20 pounds of cans, today…=$6.00

Liked it better when it was almost $0.50 a pound….at least I could buy lunch….


----------



## BillWhite

> Just a thought, but I would consider "engineered flooring" instead of a wood grained laminate. Check out the differences before you make a decision.
> 
> .
> 
> Gene, sounds like it will be different but good. 30×40 shop sounds awesome. Is there a house? Lol
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yeah, the house is a huge, 4 bedroom place. Really bigger than we d like but, it was the only decent place we found with a shop..LOL. Phyl s first order of business is to replace the carpeting with wood laminate.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## ssnvet

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the over-head doors for the garage. Ouch! That wasn't cheap.

I have a young fella from church coming over to work with me Saturday. So instead of working on the trim, we're going move rocks to increase the height of the rock pile retaining wall and build up the parking area in front of an to the side of the garage. So I had a load of 3/4" gravel delivered today.

If all goes well, I'll dig the back-hoe attachment out of the storage tent and dig the ditch for the electrical feed as well.

Not exactly what I had planned on doing, but it all needs to get done.


----------



## Gene01

Sons and families are coming up from Tucson for *Labor* day weekend. They'll be helping to load more tools and stuff for storage down there. This is the last time they'll all be here, so we plan to do a bit of partying to say farewell to this place. Phyl and I will be gone on 9/29. That's the date the movers will clear out the house.


----------



## ssnvet

This little gal and her mama paid us a visit during dinner.










Post dinner libation(s)










Happy Friday from the land of the Mainiacs


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Tractor Fest starts tomorrow!....have an Estate Sale to hit first, then on down the road to West Liberty, OH….

Will post pictures when I return….


----------



## diverlloyd

Got the smoker cleaned and had to have my brother come over to help update the smokers firmware. It didn't like my phones but liked his after the 30th attempt. So it is ready for my first couple rack of ribs tomorrow. I'm thinking it will be about 6 hours in the smoker from what I have read. Since it's a pellet smoker I'm counting it as wood work.


----------



## mudflap4869

93 degrees and rain today! Just who the heck can work in this weather? Thunderstorms then the sun beat down so hard that I dang near passed out. Yeah, I know, I was stupid for going out there to begin with. But the BOB wasn't here to tell me not to. But making sawdust is so much fun. Got two new blades for the skill saws, but too lazy to stop and change one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Got the smoker cleaned and had to have my brother come over to help update the smokers firmware. It didn't like my phones but liked his after the 30th attempt. So it is ready for my first couple rack of ribs tomorrow. I'm thinking it will be about 6 hours in the smoker from what I have read. Since it's a pellet smoker I'm counting it as wood work.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That reminds me of a few videos of pissed off farmers waiting on a software update to load on their combine so they could go harvest. Adding technology to something that doesn't need it is a solution looking for a problem!


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Big block yeti, I have been looking at that bandsaw all week. Looks like I will be picking it up soon. Just what I needed, another tool to rehab.


----------



## miketo

> Got the smoker cleaned and had to have my brother come over to help update the smokers firmware.
> - diverlloyd


Fire and software-what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## bandit571

The game was afoot this morning….and now me feet hurt….6 yard sales PLUS a couple hours down at West Liberty, OH….I'm bushed….Film at 2300 hrs….even had lunch…..


----------



## bandit571

Weather was great!









Trophies?






















































Had to post a FORD…and..









Yep..Rust Hunting….









I'm tired….


----------



## diverlloyd

I will say that the pellet smoker worked very well. I checked on it after 3 hours and then after two in the mean time I mowed the yard, went shopping, played some video games and grilled me a cheese burger on the other side of the smoker on the griddle. It was almost ronco style of set it and forget it. It also is burning cleaner after the update 5 hours and it only burned about two pounds of pellets.


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit I am somehow expecting to see where you bought a tractor for $99 while there.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Bandit I am somehow expecting to see where you bought a tractor for $99 while there.
> 
> - controlfreak


Or trade a rusted set of dividers for one.


----------



## bandit571

Tain't rusty any more…









Also worked on the smaller hand plane…









Sargent No. 408c, VBM (about 1907 or so..)









I passed on buying this Prototype Worksharp….mainly because it was a Craftsman….


----------



## mudflap4869

Lots of sailboat fuel being used up on here.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ happy Laborful weekend all!

Nephew came to visit this weekend and somehow that meant putting in the fire pit and seating area - which was t what was on my docket. But it was his 20th birthday and what he wanted to do so - we did it. He did most of the labor - I paid for and ran for materials.









Now we just need 4 chairs…


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor has a plan for today..









A concrete pad at the end of a handicap ramp….to allow a wheelchair access to the alley, where a truck can park to pick it up…good luck..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit a good set of divider as always welcome in my shop.

The wife wants to go look at a couple houses today. Hopefully they have cookies because one house is new,ugly and no trees. The other is my age(built in 81) and has a yard with trees.


----------



## bandit571

Well, trowels are in use, as he got the yard and a half of concrete "Placed"....mixer broke down on him, once….they got it running again…..he was moving the mixer along the forms, pouring the next sloppy load as he went..

Doing the clean-up phase, now..


----------



## diverlloyd

I need to pour some patches in my drive way before we sell the house.


----------



## ssnvet

Got Conduit?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all are workin' too hard, this is the weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My F150 blew a fuse yesterday on the ABS and locked itself in park. I ain't never herd of such a thing but I guess it happens in real life. What makes it worse is I was out in the middle of nowhere with no cell service…..


----------



## mojapitt

> My F150 blew a fuse yesterday on the ABS and locked itself in park. I ain t never herd of such a thing but I guess it happens in real life. What makes it worse is I was out in the middle of nowhere with no cell service…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That really bites the big one Marty


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was 101° yesterday, 82° today and should be 53° tomorrow and 50° on Tuesday for the highs. A good chance of rain and maybe some snow tomorrow. I hope the whole area gets good moisture. Are several large fires around and a lot of evacuations in place. Has been too dry for too long up here.


----------



## controlfreak

Marty, that reminds me of a car I bought for $600 that started blowing fuses. I had that car running on fuses wrapped in aluminum foil for a couple of years. I had to travel light and make sure I could get out quick with any possessions I wanted to keep.

Any car problem that starts with ABS can be a major pain.


----------



## controlfreak

Step one of band saw rehab.
before









After


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, did you have a nice walk…...to where you could use your phone?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## miketo

That table cleaned up good, CF. It's a hopeful sign for the rest of the beast.


----------



## controlfreak

Working on the base now. Some knucklehead put it together with all the smooth carriage blots facing in and the threads and nuts out. I also need to outfit with casters so I can move it around. I want the next time I grunt that thing back on the base to be the last.


----------



## controlfreak

Caster can't handle the load. It looks like I will need a mobile base rated for 250 lbs. +
I am thinking Harbor freight if no one here has a better idea. After searching here on LJ it seems to have decent reviews.


----------



## Festus56

CF I use this Shop fox base from Grizzly that is rated for 600lbs.. Was more money but is easy to step on the lifters and move the saw. I used 3/4" plywood cut to the size of the saw. Have moved it around the shop a lot and moved shops and it always has been good.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Shop-Fox-Universal-Mobile-Base/D3757


----------



## bandit571

2nd of 3 thunderstorms going through right now…BAD ones….1st one raised a couple shingles on the kitchen roof…and we had a waterfall for a bit. Same storm is over hitting Columbus, OH…with a Tornado Watch/Warning…

3rd storm will be be a doooozey!....Dungeon Creek is already flowing through the basement…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you have a nice walk…...to where you could use your phone?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Debbie's phone had 1 bar if I stood in the middle of the hay field with my right foot in the air…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, send some of that rain back here so I don't hafta water…..


----------



## ssnvet

Got windows!


----------



## bandit571

T-Storm #4 has just arrived….noisy one, at that….
Managed to get one more plane rehabbed…









Seems to be working well enough..


----------



## Gene01

Great job…again, Bandit. 
Matt, looking good. What's next? Doors? Siding?


----------



## bandit571

At last count..7 Thunderstorms came through here, last night…..
Morning to ya….( quack, quack..)


----------



## ssnvet

> What s next? Doors? Siding?
> - Gene Howe


Installing transom windows and trimming OHD openings, so they can actually be installed when they arrive in. two weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Such a Handsome Devil..









Ve Haft Verk to do..









Ya think ?









Got fitted for a "bra" today…









Imagine wearing this for a month….


----------



## controlfreak

> CF I use this Shop fox base from Grizzly that is rated for 600lbs.. Was more money but is easy to step on the lifters and move the saw. I used 3/4" plywood cut to the size of the saw. Have moved it around the shop a lot and moved shops and it always has been good.
> 
> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Shop-Fox-Universal-Mobile-Base/D3757
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks for the recommendation. I went a head and ordered this one. I think I would prefer the solid base over the Harbor Freight open base.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sure is a nice looking garage Matt!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Marty, did you have a nice walk…...to where you could use your phone?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Debbie s phone had 1 bar if I stood in the middle of the hay field with my right foot in the air…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Stop doing that you are scaring the wildlife.


----------



## ssnvet

> That sure is a nice looking garage Matt!
> - firefighterontheside


It has been dubbed the 'Taj-Ma-Garage' ..... or the 'Taj' for short.

I had the electrician who did my barn come out to measure up for putting a sub panel in the garage. If my wife doesn't get laid off at the end of the month, I'll hire him. If she is laid off, I'll have to do it myself.

Gas guy on site this morning to quote moving the LPG tanks and running a line for a Modine Hot-Dawg. I need the tanks moved before I can run the electrical. Trying to plan for a future LPG generator as well, as we lose power several times every year and Murphy makes sure it's always at the worst possible time.

I've been scouring the internet for code regulations about gas lines and electrical conduit sharing the same ditch. The best I could get out of the NEC was 1" spacing for interior lines, with no gas line couplings near electrical boxes. Local code guy says no additional requirements from the town. But… gas guy says company policy is 12". My back-hoe bucket is only 18" wide, so hopefully they can each ride the sides and they won't get to fussy about being completely surrounded by sand when I back fill.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Got so bad last night when I was grinding that plane sole flat….me gray beard had gone…black….hands, and arms, too…









about 45 minutes of work…to turn a banana into a flight deck…needed the hammerhead impact drill to loosen a couple bolts…









This will take a while…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been a wild week here. The State of Oregon is on fire, and most counties are on evacuation alerts.

The wildfire smoke is so thick right now, it's dark out, and sunset isn't for another hour….

The east wind from the desert to the east (most people don't know that Oregon is 2/3's desert) has been blowing 30+ MPH since Monday, and the relative humidity right now is 5%. My front and back yards are full of debris that will take days to cleanup-whenever the wind stops…. It was forecast to stop yesterday-- now it's tomorrow. Smoke was forecast to clear out today-now it's Saturday.

Of course, September is the start of the rainy season…..


----------



## theoldfart

Dean, we've been living in the smoke for two weeks now. Today was clearest day in the last several. Yesterday looked like the apocalypse.


----------



## bandit571

Yep…took a while..









Same plane…









Not too bad, for a Jack plane?


----------



## rhybeka

thought I'd swing past and see how everybody's doing

@Bandit didn't even hear the sirens going off since i was working in the basement. thankfully nothing happened near us.

@Matt looks great! good luck on the gas/electric thing 

@Dean stay safe!


----------



## controlfreak

Good morning folks.

I got rained on during my morning run. At least the temperature was okay. I need to start checking before I go. It won't be long before I need to calculate how much clothing I need to be at a good temp at the one mile mark.


----------



## Mean_Dean

CF,

45 degrees and misty/drizzly is the perfect weather for a run. Dress so that you're a little cool to start, but not overheated at the end.

For me in that weather, I wear sweatpants and a t-shirt. The drizzle/mist feels good on my face, and having a t-shirt allows me to wipe my face if I get too sweaty.

You should be pretty well warmed up by the first 1/2 mile, and into a nice rhythm after the first mile.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF,
> 
> Dress so that you re a little cool to start, but not overheated at the end.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks, I hate getting to the one mile mark (hill too) and realizing I am way over dressed. My go to is runners world site and their "What To Wear" calculator. You input several factors and they give some advise as to what should work. It is usually spot on.


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale/ Grocery run this humid, sticky morning….scored a few items…Film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## miketo

When I was a runnin' dude I loved running in the rain. The stormier the weather the better. Very primal and cleansing at the same time. As long as I didn't get runner's nipple, it was a blast.


----------



## Mean_Dean

A greenish yellow pall over the area this morning-looks like the tints post-apocalyptic movies have. It's dark enough out still to turn on lights in the house-but the white lights in the house have a blueish tint to them….

The east wind has stopped (thank goodness!), and I went out and surveyed the yards. Gonna take a few days, and several yard debris containers full to clean up all the debris.

Air quality is moderate, and the air quality advisory is supposed to expire at noon. If it smells better outside, I might run fans to pull some fresh air into the house-it's been several days since I've had doors or windows open, and it's getting kinda stale in here.


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale items for a Thursday…









And..(parts plane..)









has issues..









Instead of the iron/chipbreaker..it only had a block plane iron…









24" long, Stanley No. 31 Jointer plane, complete…









Saw set might take a bit of cleaning up…









8 Dies for my set…

$12 for today…..


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I've only seen that particular style saw once in the wild. I had it in my cart and the owner decided to NOT sell it. Not as great a bargain as yours but still aggravating!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got nuttin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Saw is a Geo. Bishop & Co. No. 10…..14" long. teeth out on the toe are there to keep the bar/clamp from sliding…


----------



## Gene01

House hunting again, today. All previous prospects have fallen by the wayside. Getting frustrating.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene we have been looking for a couple years now. Something will turn up sooner or later. The wife is coming to the just build one side of the fence now.


----------



## rockusaf

Guess who now has an air conditioned shop?? The tiny windows were too small for the recommended window size of even the smallest AC unit I could find but the BOBS had a little Toshiba unit pretty cheap and took a chance that I could customize it and make it work. A little cut here and wack with a hammer there and it went in and works perfect. I only got to run it for about an hour before I had to go pick the wife up but it made a pretty impressive difference in temp and humidity. Looking forward to more comfortable shop time now.

Rock


----------



## Mean_Dean

This is what we woke up to this morning:

(As of 0830 PDT, Portland, OR officially has the worst air quality of any city in the world. DEQ rates air quality as Hazardous…...)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, I thought the most recent place you found was a locked deal?


----------



## controlfreak

Rock,

I put mine strait through the wall. I started only running it when I was out there but quickly switched to running it on auto 24/7


----------



## bandit571

This IS a Friday, right?

Been trying to rehab the treasures from yesterday….going slowly….

Supposed to be a guy ( landlord is sending) to look at the spots in the roof where we are having leaks….as in MISSING shingles….supposed to be here around 1500 hrs or so….we'll see…


----------



## rhybeka

anybody have a good (aka cheap) source of aluminum extrusion? found a better idea for a miter saw fence but I don't want to pay an arm, leg and eyeball for parts.


----------



## BlasterStumps

McMaster-Carr for aluminum extrusions


----------



## ssnvet

> anybody have a good (aka cheap) source of aluminum extrusion? found a better idea for a miter saw fence but I don t want to pay an arm, leg and eyeball for parts.
> - rhybeka


+1 for McMaster's

Also, 80/20 sells their cut offs on e-bay


----------



## bandit571

Fellow was here, taking pictures, and will do a write up…looking like an entire roof replacement….


----------



## ssnvet

And throughout Geekdom there was great rejoicing:










The only 2020 goal given to me back in January that I haven't finished yet requires me to be able to prototype small parts that ultimately will be ejection molded. So after 9 months, my boss gave me the green light to buy the 3D printer we need.

It's a Form 3 stereolitohography resin curing 3D printer… not fast, but very high resolution for the $. I chatted with the Form reps back in Feb. when I was in Anaheim for the automation conference and new it was the right machine for our purposes.

There's a washing machine to remove uncured resin and a ultra-violet light kiln to cure the finished parts.

I've got a lot to learn, but managed to get our first test print done today.

My geeky imagination is going bonkers with the possibilities.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, OH NO!
Rock, congratulations!
Dean, that's awful!
Beka, ask Jeff!
Matt, Cool!!
Everyone, good night.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

See IF this etch will show up…









Handle details..









Tightens the bar, to hold the saw plate in place….









Look along the "bottom edge" of the handle….there is a patent date stamped there…

A No. 11?










At least that is all the markings I found….









Just these two for today's rehabs…


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I thought the most recent place you found was a locked deal?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


We did too, Yeti. Then the inspection reports came in with about 12 grand of repairs needed. Biggest was a total roofing replacement. We lowered our offer by that amount. He has 3 more dsys to respond. We're not holding our breath. Even if he agrees, we've already decided not to pursue it any farther.


----------



## DanKrager

We passed on a house that needed $15,000 of repairs (by contractor's quotes) after lowering our offer by that much with documentation. Later claimed he got all the repairs done for $2000 and got his full asking price. I bet.

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, bumps is the best I can do…..


----------



## BlasterStumps

Moved tills today into the workshop. I feel better knowing that the task is completed. Yay!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I also have that brand/style of center head. It has helped build a couple hundred stills and countless tanks.


----------



## controlfreak

I like those tills Blaster. It makes it so obvious that I need more saws to get my future till designed right.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…what's fer Lunch…..


----------



## ssnvet

Trim-triminey, Trim-triminey, trim-trim-triroo…
If you've got white primer this trim is for you.


----------



## mudflap4869

"Right arm" Matt. Rad, cool, phantasmagoric and all the other good things.
Bandit. Go back to bed, there isn't anything for you to accomplish today, so rest up for the next project.
Gotta pray for all those folks in the west. Thousands evacuated because of the fires, and burned out of their homes.
We need to support them in any way we can. Our own son lives in Yucaipa only a couple of miles west of the fire raging east of LA, so we fear for him and his family.


----------



## rhybeka

went to the big blue box this morning - picked up odds and ends to make a cat food stand, window locks for my flip top cart, more paint chips, drop cloths, and a dishwasher install. Ours died after 13ish years of service. we'll be handwashing in its honor until Wed. when the new one is delivered and installed.

flip top cart got more paint, trimmed the pipe down again, and ran the 15amp extension electrical cord though that I'd found here at the house, and rewired the plug on yesterday. set my rigid oscillating sander on it, marked/drilled the mounting holes through the surface and added 2x supports beneath it for some extra support. quit after that since I was getting sloppy and hot. I have to cut a few more slots for cords to go through - I didn't totally understand that part of Drew's design because he cut them on the other side of the 2x - of course now it makes sense. Oh well!


----------



## bandit571

Old Heft & Hubris did get a little work in, today…









A Stanley No. 8, Type 7 ( from Charles Neil…) was used to flatten the sole of a Stanley #31 Jointer plane. and, square the sides..









Arms needed a break, so a smaller plane was also put to work..









Once the sole and sides were straight, flat and square…gave everything a heavy coat of BLO…









Trying to close up a few cracks….


----------



## rhybeka

looks like it needs more BLO, Bandit! Nice job! 

Morning all!


----------



## Gene01

Today is my wife, Phyllis' birthday. 72 years ago she entered this world. I'm grateful to have shared the last 49+ years of that.

Since most of the good eating places have re opened, we'll be celebrating with a meal at her favorite Italian place. She'll probably have the Italian Seafood Stew. Maybe we can get a candle on her Tiramisu.

Shop is totally empty. All tools are in storage in Tucson. Made an offer on yet another place. This one in the little town of Benson, AZ. About 40 miles south east of Tucson. Know if our offer is accepted sometime this week.


----------



## rhybeka

good luck Gene!


----------



## controlfreak

Beka, The thing with the rigid mounted on a flip cart is all the on board storage dumps when flipped. I was glad I got lucky because mine has a drawer to keep up with them. Is that a drawer I see on yours?


----------



## BlasterStumps

My flip-top cart was built quick so not much but I did put a drawer for the parts and pieces. Glad I did. Looks like Beka has the same thing going.

Thanks Beka for sharing more pictures of your project. You are putting more features in your cart than I did in mine. Looks great.


----------



## controlfreak

I put my DW735 on the other side so I need to hold on tight when I release to flip.


----------



## controlfreak

Hey Bandit - Planning a Plane, that is something you don't see everyday.


----------



## CFrye

Nice trim Matt!
Happy Birthday Phyl!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy B-day Phyllis…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it, I hate it when Candy gets it in there first…..


----------



## CFrye

> Dang it, I hate it when Candy gets it in there first…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It doesn't happen very often Marty!


----------



## bandit571

Grandbrat did it again…..toilet got plugged up….plunger don't fix….Draino..nada…..look around for the drain snake…gone…had to run to Lowes, find the special snake….then 4 tries before the plug went away…..water everywhere….grrrrr…I hate Mondays….

That plane body I WAS working on?









Drilled the holes, tap a dowel with glue into each hole….try to lift the body out of the clamp….only to find it had broken in 2…...so..









trying a repair….if it don't work?









I already have a #31, just a tad newer model, is all…..I placed the parts into another plane…









A No. 28 Stanley…..says so right on the "nose art" 









It has been needing an iron and chipbreaker for a while, anyway…

Did I mention I hate Mondays?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….seems yet another spammer is out and about this fine cool morning….


----------



## rhybeka

@CF yes, it is a drawer! I'm following plans from Drew at Fisher's shop. His drawer is nicer, but I wanted my drawer to be able to be pulled out from either side instead of just one way. Yeah, I realized that and pulled all the stuff off the Rigid.  The top isn't ready to spin quite yet anyway but that will hopefully keep it from flying everywhere! I'm putting the DW733 on the other side so same deal. The sander will see more work!

@BS Thanks - easy to do when following plans 

Morning all! better get back to work and earn some kibble.


----------



## Gene01

Man-O-Man. It feels like we've been caught in a whip saw during a hurricane. The place we offered on last Friday fell through due to the out of state owner's whims. Then, yesterday, Monday, a place we made an offer on in August decided to accept our $12K reduction offer. It needs a new shingle job. But, the $12K will more than cover it. So, we're back in business in the 4 BR place with the 20X40 Shop on a chain link fenced acre. ....if nothing changes again??!
Starting last March, when we listed our place, this has been a Hellacious roller coaster ride when we thought we bought tickets for the Love Boat. We can see the debarking stop now….I think.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Beka, the first time I rolled the flip top putting the sander upside down and left it there for a couple days, I saw some sort of lubricant working its way out around the shaft. Made a mess. Not sure that it is all that good to store the sander upside down so I roll it back up when storing. The planer don't seem to mind being upside down.


----------



## ssnvet

Hang in there Gene… all will go well if you're patient.

Worst mistake I see sellers making now is letting the realtor talk them into listing too low. I hear people boast that after listing they had 4 showings on the first day and got 4 offers for the selling price. Too me that means that the realtor priced you home to sell fast so that they could make quick money and that you probably left $25K sitting on the table.


----------



## ssnvet

Fall season started last night for the Co-ed adult hockey league. We've got a couple new players and pulled off a win against our arch nemesis the Black Nights That Say Ne. Game was closer than the 6-2 score portrays, but their goalie leaked like a sieve and even I put one in the net. On a somewhat sobering note, I'm now the oldest player on the team :^(


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. You need to quit taking the credit for all the woodworking that your poor overworked wife is doing. She is an angel, as she has tolerated you for so many years. Now just fess up and tell us that she is the one with the talent in your family. I freely admit that Candy has more talent in her little finger than I have in my body. Except of course that she can't cook without torturing people. 
Lately I have the brains and she is the backbone. Unfortunately my brain does not communicate very well with her backbone, so we exchange words concerning that lack of communication. She gets offpissed when I don't explain one step at a time how to go about accomplishing a project, then I get the same reaction when I try to tell her how to entirely accomplish the project. Now I ask you, just how in hell is a man supposed to understand a womans thought process?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Mudflap,"Now I ask you, just how in hell is a man supposed to understand a woman's thought process?"

I think you're getting into deep water there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt around here if it's listed low it will start a bidding war and sell for 20-30k over appraised value. I told the wife of a expert says it's worth a certain amount then I won't pay over that.

Gene good luck on closing on the house/

Yeti I don't want to clog up the hot deals thread. So I wanted to say that is a nice ladder you bought I have had mine for 12 or 13 years and it's been very good to me. I went to pick up some safety epoxy paint for my old job and the paint store had received a extra pallet of those ladders. The sells guy said $50 and would put it on the company card. I told him I would buy it for me with cash. They sold out of them to the other construction workers in line behind me.


----------



## bandit571

over 2 hours of Peace and QUIET today. Drove down to Piqua, OH. and dropped off 2 saws. Shot the breeze a bit, walked around the one Antique store downtown….then drove back home….never spent a cent.

Told the store owners at the Antique Store that I need to keep moving, else someone would place a price sticker on me…...fellow asked if it was because I was a "Collectable", or just an Antique? Told him it all depends on who he asked…

Chuck says they will be sharpened and ready to go about next week ( a week from this Friday..)

Perfect weather for a Road Trip, today…


----------



## CFrye

> Drilled the holes, tap a dowel with glue into each hole….try to lift the body out of the clamp….only to find it had broken in 2…...so..
> 
> - bandit571


Gah!!


----------



## ssnvet

> I told the wife if a expert says it's worth a certain amount then I won't pay over that.
> - diverlloyd


While I don't disagree… I have come to the point in my life where I'm skeptical about many of the people considered experts. Appraisers simply look at stats (sq. ft., # bedrooms, # bathrooms, etc…) and comps for houses with like stats. Whether a house was built with $50K of extra details that make it high quality or beautiful, is not considered in the stats and comps.

Also, markets are markets, and they are in constant flux. Comps consider what was yesterday, they don't account for momentum very well or predict what is yet to be.

At the end of the day…two things matter. What's it worth to you? and what will the bank lend you?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don't hang me because I'm using pocket screws, but face frames have been assembled for the custom cabinets going into the kiddo's playroom turned classroom. They're made of poplar and better 3/4 will be sanding and painting them grey to offset the walls.

We built the carcasses out of MDF…and they are heavy. I'm just a tad concerned about them acting as sponges and drinking up tons of paint but I'm probably just being a worry wart.

I did purchase the Kreg shelf pin jig. It's a clever little device and has made drilling the holes look easy. We are now debating what to make the shelves out of. I'm thinking pine since they may end up painted as well.

I'll be making full overlay shaker style doors for two of the cabinets. Going to need to get some cup hinges that will mount to the face frames. I'll get some pictures tonight when I get a chance to snap one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Day of the Camel?


----------



## ssnvet

Don't worry Mike… there is a place for pocket hole jointery…. and dare I say, even biscuit joiners :^D


----------



## mudflap4869

I use both pocket holes and biscuit joinery and swear by both. Don't knock it til you've tried it.


----------



## rad457

> Don t worry Mike… there is a place for pocket hole jointery…. and dare I say, even biscuit joiners :^D
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sold my biscuit cutter after learning the Krenov method for dowells What is pocket hole joinery?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Best resource for tools and info on the current line of pocket hole gizmos: Kregtool.com


----------



## CFrye

FYI- pocket hole joinery is way older than Kreg. I have a pair of night stands that belonged to my grandmother back in the 70's that have pocket hole joints. Wood Magazine has an article on making the pockets without the jig (not as old as my nightstands, but still).


----------



## bandit571

3/8" in-channel Gouge, small chisel…pilot hole drill bit…

Gouge to make the "pocket" , chisel to square it up..drill a pilot hole…..in use from before the time of those Figure 8 fasteners…

1/2" x 5-1/2" x 24" Poplar has been bought….five of them. Time to sort out all the taps, and see what size box to build..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Candy you are exactly right. It's a really old tech, but Kreg has made it far more accessible with their products. Their webpage is full of interesting gizmos, info, and how-tos.

I've made pocket holes without the tools, but the jigs really up your game.


----------



## rhybeka

I like their clamps, and I'll be using pocket holes when I build the cat food stand. the weather has me itching to be out in the shop with the doors open, but I'm working like a good girl and earning the kibble to pay my cats and dog. (who are currently sleeping). windows are open to enjoy the gorgeous weather! dishwasher was delivered safely, and Lily got a bath and nails trimmed so it's a good day.

@BS thanks for the tip! that sounds quite messy :\

wow,Gene! Good luck! happy Belated to your better half as well! totally forgot to follow up the other day


----------



## diverlloyd

> FYI- pocket hole joinery is way older than Kreg. I have a pair of night stands that belonged to my grandmother back in the 70 s that have pocket hole joints. Wood Magazine has an article on making the pockets without the jig (not as old as my nightstands, but still).
> 
> - CFrye


Candy I read somewhere that there is some Egyptian furniture that used pocket holes. I can't find where I read it so that's hearsay. But they have for sure been around since the 18th century. Either way much older then me and most of the things I own.


----------



## bandit571

I didn't realize…a dishwasher has a "Dog" cycle….

Grocery run has been made. van payment made, insurance payment made….

Everything outside smells like smoke…...


----------



## bandit571

Well, I WAS going to sort through all the taps….table is full of GrandBRAT School items. Barely any room for a chocolate brownie….They are going back home in the morning…THEN I can spread out and sort those taps….and plan on how a box will be built around them…debating on a drawer for the bottom of the box…..

Box for the Pipe thread taps….hmmm…..may need a few more sticks of Poplar…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, I WAS going to sort through all the taps….table is full of GrandBRAT School items. Barely any room for a chocolate brownie….They are going back home in the morning…THEN I can spread out and sort those taps….and plan on how a box will be built around them…debating on a drawer for the bottom of the box…..
> 
> Box for the Pipe thread taps….hmmm…..may need a few more sticks of Poplar…
> 
> - bandit571


I'll get some popcorn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of my built in bookcases use biscuits for attaching the fixed shelves and pocket holes for the face frames. None of them are seen and work very well.

I'm never weedeating again.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy you are exactly right. It s a really old tech, but Kreg has made it far more accessible with their products. Their webpage is full of interesting gizmos, info, and how-tos.
> 
> I ve made pocket holes without the tools, but the jigs really up your game.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Love gizmos and gadgets


----------



## bandit571

Dining room table…aka School Desk..









Stack of Poplar boards to build a case for the taps…









$22 and change, for 5 boards? 









I picked the best Lowes had, by hand….1/2" x 5-1/2" x 24" Poplar. The Oak version? Wasn't any in the racks..at that store…besides, Oak and Steel do not play nice, together….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Assembled carcasses.








Face frames installed. Upside down out of the phone…and I can't correct it with anything on the phone…GRRRR


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We have had a lot of smoke here the last week. Does not bother me to much but not good for Jamie's asthma. Will be glad when fire season is done this year.

I never have used biscuits but use pocket screws on some projects. They do work on some occasions.

About caught up on projects again. Have one storage chest nearly done for a guy here. Will finish it this weekend I hope. Will be making a delivery run to South Dakota and Wyoming on Friday. Finally get the chest of drawers and the baby crib out of the shop. Have to be careful not to mess them up while working on other things and tired of trying to keep them dust free.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I saw something about a landslide on the Presumpscot River. Is this near you? Seems like it should be. I read it's completely blocking the river and causing flooding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Mark…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit they don't - we have a mobile groomer come to do Lily every 3-6 months (she's spoiled) but Buckeye has made himself at home on the new dishwasher - it seems to be comfy and high enough he can see everything out a nearby window. it will only last until tomorrow when it gets installed though XD

Nice work Mike!

Happpeee Birthday Mark! I'd be glad to get those pieces delivered as well - travel safe!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Mark! Sounds like you've been really busy. Isn't it nice to deliver a project and reclaim floor space, at least temporarily?


----------



## mudflap4869

Are you guys saying that Mike is getting grey headed? 
Welcome to the club old man. Now you just need a rocking chair and a blanket for your front porch, so you can sit and watch the world go by during your old age.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## ssnvet

Late to the party today…

Happy Birthday Mark.



> Matt, I saw something about a landslide on the Presumpscot River. Is this near you? Seems like it should be. I read it's completely blocking the river and causing flooding.
> - firefighterontheside


~40 miles north in Westbrook, which is more or less a suburb of Portland with lot's of industrial sites. The paper mill next door is a customer of ours and apparently their engineers opened their dam spill ways in time to get control of the raising water. Paper says that their was a huge (30 acre) landslide directly across the river in the 60s and that the entire area sits on viscous clay. Fortunately no one was hurt.


----------



## bandit571

2 bowls of Instant Noodle soup for Supper….together, they'd made a "normal size" bowl at a place over on Morse Rd…Savory Peanut Pho, and a Seafood Ramon…..and a Banana while I waited for the water to boil…


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday Mark (Marty got first this time)!


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-day, Mark.

GrandBRATS have been sent home….peace and quiet in the home, again!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Happy Birthday Mark (Marty got first this time)!
> 
> - CFrye


You bet yer @$$, I was up at midnight…..


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Was a good day in the shop. Ready to leave tomorrow on the quick route to WY and SD. Hope I am home by this time tomorrow night. Only a 700 mile trip but someone always wants to visit to long.


----------



## ssnvet

Finally….


----------



## Gene01

Late to the party, Mark. Hope it was a stupendous day! Stay safe on your trip!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over with…...Beef Pho. Next, need to run an errand or two…then maybe do a sorting out of almost a 100 taps…..and start on a case to house them…


----------



## ssnvet

I'm just about done with my first 3D print using clear resin and I'm pretty psyched at how it's looking.

Print time was "only" 25 hours. But I'm printing at max resolution of .025 mm per layer. So that's 40 layers per mm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well,if it only takes 25 hours make me one too.
I sold my first piece of kiln dried wood today. One piece of 4/4 walnut.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Bill. Coffee's on you.


----------



## bandit571

Pre-sort..









Post sort..









Leftovers?









Dies need a home, too…









About rest to make some saw dust….

Replaced Thermostat for the Furnace….Pilot light IS lit, fuse box has good fuses in it….gas is turned on….still will not start up…? Talking patchy frost north of here….


----------



## BlasterStumps

control knob to "on", service switch to "on", if the furnace clicks but still doesn't light, could be bad thermocouple that enters the pilot flame. Just a guesstimate from this old knownothing about gas appliances. : ) Here's hoping you get it fixed before the cold snap.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, I agree with Blaster about the thermocouple. They go bad like light bulbs do for no reason other than age. Simple fix.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Congrats, Bill. Coffee s on you.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Deal.


----------



## Eddie_T

I made a version of the horizontal router table but haven't tried it yet. My first try may be using MLCS mitered drawer bit to make a frame for the ends of a small kitchen island (32"x38") on fixed casters for mobility. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Gene01

> I made a version of the horizontal router table but haven t tried it yet. My first try may be using MLCS mitered drawer bit to make a frame for the ends of a small kitchen island (32"x38") on fixed casters for mobility. Wish me luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Eddie_T


That's interesting. Would like to know more. Did you have plans?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..late start, errands to run….DQ Chicken Strips Basket for Lunch.

I suppose I had better haul a few boards to the shop, and get started on a box..or 2….


----------



## controlfreak

tried to pick up a stanley 45 but the seller claims their phone died, maybe better luck next time.

Getting ready to start my workbench. I wanted the 200 year old red oak slab for the top but $500 is too much. I instead bought some SYP to laminate for a cheap top. Its one of those weird things that I need to build the top so I can use it to build the bottom.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours in the shop, today….area right between the shoulder blades was getting very sore…decided I had enough fun for one day….crosscuts made, 2 corners are now dovetailed together,,,,get the other 2 later…film @ 2300 hrs..

Noodle soup for supper…Seafood , and Veggie Ramon bowls…
Teaser" 









2 corners dovetailed, today…


----------



## CFrye

Apparently Kevin, aka The Old Fart, was at Lowe's in Oklahoma today!









The license plate says "Certified OLD FART"!


----------



## theoldfart

That was my evil twin Candy, the Old Phart!


----------



## Eddie_T

> - Eddie_T
> 
> That's interesting. Would like to know more. Did you have plans?
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's based upon this video by Stumpy, he has a later version posted now. I made a holder for my router motor rather than using a router base.


----------



## diverlloyd

Lots of cussing today. Had to take apart a old work bench/shelving unit for the small shop to replace it with some industrial style shelves. Had to move 20 boxes of 20×20 ceramic tile along with a cubic yard of small lengths of hard maple plus some oak,mahogany,poplar and cherry. I got the shelve up but left all the lumber outside for the night. When we move I will need to stack all the smalls on a pallet or two to make it easier to move.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, many thanks.


----------



## miketo

Maybe it's just nostalgia, but damn, that Ford truck is great.


----------



## CFrye

Found this in the closed shop last week! EEK!!


----------



## bandit571

What….not enough for a pair of shoes…?

Morning to ya…..maybe after Lunch, I can get back into the shop…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Apparently Kevin, aka The Old Fart, was at Lowe's in Oklahoma today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The license plate says "Certified OLD FART"!
> 
> - CFrye


That's actually a pretty cool old Ford.

I almost pulled the trigger on a running, driving, clean title '88 F150 with a 351W, A/C and cruise for only $1200 with under 66K miles on it. Someone beat me to it.


----------



## Gene01

> Found this in the closed shop last week! EEK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Looks like a rattler…maybe. Wear your boots!


----------



## rockusaf

I spent the last couple days fixing ~90' of fencing that Sally decided needed replacing. Snapped 12 pressure treated 4×4s off right at ground level. Lucky the neighbor was able to work with me and we knocked it out ourselves once the power came back on. Pretty much whooped today, told the wife I'm not doing much of anything but watching football and catching up on what I missed online the last week.

Rock


----------



## BlasterStumps

Candy, Ortho Snake B Gon Snake Repellent Granules. Gets 'em out and keeps 'em out! Will have to reapply after a while though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Don can relate to having snakes in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Snake is there after mice….rather have the snake, or the mice?

3 hours in the shop, today….had to stop for PIZZA and issues with shoulder blades hurting…

Film at 2300 of the shop time ( sorry, I don't have any snakes…)


----------



## bandit571

2nd night in a row…..having Cardiac Issues…..not sure what is causing them…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit better get that checked!

@Candy #nope! I'd rather have the mice as long as they leave my wood alone!

Mom's been with us this weekend and a huge help - she painted two walls and a ceiling for me. I ended up putting together some IKEA furniture so the wife can have a desk to work at. Then I can go back to working on my desk, which I painted the legs for this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Got a little more done, today….maybe I'm just working too hard at this…









All 4 corners are done….getting a start on a few grooves…









One down, three to do….to hold a plywood bottom.

Nitro in effect…we'll see…


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill - How in the heck did you remember about my "shop snake"? That was in August, 2013!


----------



## bandit571

Nitro is working ( 1 pill) Bp=180/84, so another type of pill…Clonidine….will let that work a while, and see what the reading is….


----------



## CFrye

> ....rather have the snake, or the mice?
> 
> - bandit571


I'd rather have a dog! Hope you're feeling better Bandit. 
Don, a snake in the shop is something to remember and watch out for!


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## Gene01

Looks great, Matt.


----------



## controlfreak

Bandit take care of yourself.

Matt, I really like your windows above the doors. Gives it that barn look.


----------



## ssnvet

This weekends fun included:
1. trimming the second OHD… now I have twins.
2. prepping both doors for paint…

>set finish nails and puttied the holes
>then calked the joining edges with gaps ( which was most of them)

"putty and paint makes me what I aint"

3. Painted trim on one door (slow fussy process)
4. Pre-painted 1×4x16' FJP for eve trim (soffit and facia)
5. Installed ridge vents and trimmed eves on west side.



















I almost bought the farm coming down on that yellow ladder. I don't know why, but it started to tip over and I had to grab the staging plank for dear life.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives with the wind…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Matt. Ladders often lead to those close calls don't they.
Wow, Don, that was a long time ago. That was right after I joined and before we both joined this thread.


----------



## ssnvet

> Ladders often lead to those close calls don't they.
> - firefighterontheside


It's always the folding ladders the bite me…. extension ladders seem to stay put.


----------



## bandit571

Has warmed up to 50 this morning..low was 40…..highs around 70 all this coming week….lows to be in the 50s….may wait a day or two, before I replace the Furnace's Thermocouple ($9 at Lowes)...I bought it….need Mr. Gumption to show up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Morning to ya…Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives with the wind…..
> 
> - bandit571


What??? I thought the wind was today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did a different kind of woodworking last night. A partial building collapse in the city near where I live Caused me to respond from where I work, which is 20 miles away. No one was hurt, but we put up some shoring to help prevent further collapse. That's me in the white helmet.


----------



## bandit571

> Morning to ya…Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives with the wind…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> What??? I thought the wind was today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Actually..it will be… "Tuesday's gone, with the wind"


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. that looks like a pretty stout job. You guys must have had some training.

It's getting pretty chilly hear in Mainiac land. 33 deg. this a.m. House is cold but we're holding out on firing up the heaters. The Red Maples seem to always turn first and they are well in transition. Sugar Maples are usually next. Drove to a customers facility in Saco and took the back roads back to the factory and had some very pretty views.

Customer makes the high speed Gatling guns (cannons really) for the F35 and F18. Trust me, you do not want to be on the wrong end of that hardware when the pilot squeezes the pickle. We make the crates and they are very fussy about compliance with the mil. specs. (as they probably should be).


----------



## controlfreak

Makes me think back to the many times I paddled the Saco river and jumping off the sand cliffs.


----------



## mudflap4869

64 degrees and rain all day. Lots of projects going and to wet to go out there. I might have to bite the bullet and get myself a cold shower with my clothes on while putting things in order. The BOB called and said that she received a message that a shipment was delivered and was probably sitting in the rain. Dang! Ruined my plan to take the day off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shoring is one of the big things we train for at the FEMA task force, as earthquake was the driving force behind the creation of the system. This was the first time I've actually built them for something other than training. Made some mistakes, but it will hold. We are supposed to follow a very strict guideline of the way shores are to be built. We have to use strict nail patterns and always use the exact number of nails that are outlined.


----------



## bandit571

What..no pocket screws?


----------



## ssnvet

> Makes me think back to the many times I paddled the Saco river and jumping off the sand cliffs.
> - controlfreak


When were you in Maine?

I'd love to paddle Maine's rivers. The only one I've hit is the Piscataqua (say that 3 times fast) which is the boundary betwixt ME and NH and is ~3/4 mile from my house.


----------



## bandit571

Having issues was photo editor….









Will NOT let me "save" any files that I edit…or resize..









Grooves are done…









Including the grooves to house the Die holder









Will keep trying to reset the photo page….seems to be stuck on "Paste"?


----------



## bandit571

Computer has gone into a read only mode…..trying to clean it up….will advise, later


----------



## firefighterontheside

> What..no pocket screws?
> 
> - bandit571


I'll make a suggestion at the next training.


----------



## bandit571

Hit by a pair of Hackware bugs….cleaning things out now…got the pictures to where I can edit them, now..









Hey, it fits!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What..no pocket screws?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I'll make a suggestion at the next training.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Pocket screws….?! Should be pegged M & T joints.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….tis the camel day….


----------



## controlfreak

> Makes me think back to the many times I paddled the Saco river and jumping off the sand cliffs.
> - controlfreak
> 
> When were you in Maine?
> 
> I d love to paddle Maine s rivers. The only one I ve hit is the Piscataqua (say that 3 times fast) which is the boundary betwixt ME and NH and is ~3/4 mile from my house.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I spent my summers at camp Agawam on Crescent Lake in the 70's. My sister has a farm in North Sandwich NH and a brother has a lake house in Wolfeboro. We did a trip down the Saco for old times sake on my fathers 70th birthday calibration. He also met my mother at that same camp. So I am very familiar with that area. Beautiful spot with lots of good memories up there.


----------



## bandit571

Drilled some holes…








Spread some glue..









Then fought with the computer the rest of the day….trying to get that "Read-only" BS out of the photo files…..

I need a nap…


----------



## bandit571

Must be bed time….anyone working the night shift?

You have heard of Red Stripe Beer…...well, we have a Green Stripe Lid…









See ya all in the morning…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

all of my coworkers are still asleep except the one staring out the window. Little does she know I'm calling the vet about her shortly. she's taken to not using the liter box in the mornings the past two mornings. believe it's behavioral but going to get her checked out since we leave for NC on Friday and someone else will be watching her. I'm kind of hoping it's a UTI or something that's more easily corrected than 'too much change' or 'I no longer like the litter in the box'

Nice work on the box, Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Beka, have you become a permanent work at home employee?


----------



## ssnvet

> I spent my summers at camp Agawam on Crescent Lake in the 70 s. My sister has a farm in North Sandwich NH and a brother has a lake house in Wolfeboro. We did a trip down the Saco for old times sake on my fathers 70th birthday calibration. He also met my mother at that same camp. So I am very familiar with that area. Beautiful spot with lots of good memories up there.
> - controlfreak


I know where all of these places are. Have co-workers who live in Sandwich, Ossipee and Wolfeboro…... but I thought Agawam was a boys camp.

We used to go to New Found lake as a family every summer when our girls were little, and they went to a girls camp up around China Lake in ME when they were older. Lot's of beautiful places in northern New England.


----------



## ssnvet

Well I took yesterday off as a vacation day so I could submit myself to a 12 hour torture session….

Spread sand in the ditch for electrical conduit and gas lines, painted garage door trim while the gas tech. moved LPG tanks and then set about gluing up the conduit runs and back filling.

Even with my little digger, there was still a lot of shovel work and a whole lot of up the ladder, down in the ditch, up on the tractor, down to the basement going on. I managed to geek my left knee and was limping for half the day. It's swollen and hurts a lot today…. right back to where I started from before doing PT on it last year. Not good.



















Seeing this has me thinking I need to hurry up…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Beef & Cheddar on Wheat for Lunch, let that settle through the system….pills and a slice of Sugar Cream Pie for Breakfast…..

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has come up with an idea for a lid for that box…...cut the blank 1" oversize all 4 edges…

Rip off the excess, rotate down 90 degrees and glue to the lid…keeping the grain lined up…including on the ends.

Corners will get a miter….Instead of a thin, flimsy looking panel of a lid, I wind up with what looks like a 1-1/4" thick slab….that when you open the lid, there will be a "pocket" in the lid for any paperwork.

Will see how THAT works out..

Either everyone in town has their woodburner going, or..we are still smelling smoke from out west…


----------



## controlfreak

> but I thought Agawam was a boys camp.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It is and always was but the girls camp was just over the wall. My father actually ran the place for a summer during WWII as all the older folks were at war. They worked together there after they got married one summer. My mother said to my father the all the kids seemed really strange and look at her like they are crazy. My father laughed because he forgot that he told them "Whatever you do don't stare at Barbra's glass eye, she is very sensitive about that". She didn't have one but this made all the kids try to figure out which eye it was.


----------



## ssnvet

> the girls camp was just over the wall.
> - controlfreak


Funny how that works out….

*Warning, woodworking talk ahead*

So I think I'm going to try something different… I've seen a couple Youtube vids that promote making your window trim as a "picture frame" type assembly in the shop, and in doing so, all the faces/edges will align perfectly. I've always cut and assembled window trim stick by stick in the past, and the flanges and flashing do tend to make the sticks tilt "off plane" even when you rabbet the back side to account for that. I just assumed that there wasn't any better way and you had to live with that.

I'd be using FJP stock, so all the faces and sides would be painted, and I'd have to paint all the cut ends… so unless there's a really good exterior rated glue that will adhere painted surfaces, I'd have to assemble the frames using …. drum roll…. pocket screws!

I've got five identical windows to do and think I could bang out a "production run" in the work day evenings, and get it all up in a Saturday this way. It's already getting dark at 7 and as soon as DST hits, I won't be able to do any outside work on the week days.

Any thoughts one way or the other?


----------



## bandit571

Remember..water will always run down….plan the joints so water can not run into a joint.

There is a way…."front" side of the joint looks just like a butt joint…"top" edge runs past the side's edge.

On the inside, it is a 1/2 lap joint….and you can make it a mitered corner…merely stop the side from going all the way up through the top trim…can even allow the top to run a little past the side trim….maybe add a little decoration to the ends…just make sure they go past the side trims by a 1/8-1/4" "step". Step will stop the water, and make it drip straight down from there…and not go either into the joints, or behind them….

Where the side trim meets the sill…..hollow out a space for the trim to fit into….except, you fill that with a good caulk…then sink the ends of the side trim into the caulk, sealing the ends.


----------



## bandit571

Example of a Mitered Half Lap 









And…


----------



## bandit571

Waiting either on the Boss wanting to go to the store….or the camera battery to finish recharging….

SD Card seems to have a tiny little wee switch on it's edge…..THAT seems to be the source of the photo editing problems…..switch somehow get "flipped off"....we'll see….film @2300 hrs…


----------



## ssnvet

I like that mitered half lap joint. That would definitely be a strong and well sealed joint.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've played with mitered half laps as a strength experiment. There is a lot of surface area for adhesives, it's a pretty tough joint.


----------



## ssnvet

I need to keep in mind that window trim get's nailed to plywood sheathing and get's virtually zero forces applied to it…. So tough may have to yield to tough enough.

Taking advantage of the shop to get what would otherwise be outdoor construction work done on week nights is the current goal.


----------



## bandit571

Box has been "cleaned up..









Lid has been flattened..









Sliced and diced..









Parts have been mitered and saw marks removed..









Then glued back together,.....









Racks have been glued up…









Then spend a while fighting the Photo Editer BS…again…
Busy afternoon….


----------



## bandit571

Smells like a fire, somewhere….PHEW! Nasty smokey smell….kind of hazy….don't smell like a cookout….Nasty…

Neighbor's fire pit….more smoke than fire…smoking up the whole neighborhood….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood??? I thought this was a welding day… I welded up a head rack for forks to throw a few logs around…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've found that mitering outside trim leads to open miters with shrinkage and expansion. I tend to just make straight sides and sitting on a sill and a top piece that sits on top of the side pieces. Think about cutting an angle on the top piece.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill no - but the wife is - her company closed the building she worked in here so everyone was forced full time remote. I will probably go back after 1st of the year. they're doing staggered roll back ins where I work but honestly my company has been very great about where and how we work. Especially with the way winter is with illnesses, I'm not in any hurry to go back.

Supposed to be leaving for NC today, got a call yesterday that the B&B we were supposed to meet my parents at this evening had to cancel reservations due to COVID there. Kiwi has been deficating outside of the liter box the last few days and we found out there were more spots than what we saw her do so we're thinking UTI and need to get her into the vet ASAP and not leave that for our house sitter. I get to spend this afternoon making it so the car can get parked in the garage for packing later, getting the grass cut, and finishing my packing. oh. better work some too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to pick up this load of logs this morn. That y shaped log is 4' across at the y. Hard to tell in the photo. I went to look at walnut yesterday and realized there is a large hackberry too. Taking the tractor and 2 large trailers. Hope we can get it all in one trip.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from Bar Harbor


----------



## bandit571

Found a few things this morning…









Well, it did say Garage Sale…Tools…
.








Other end of that table..









The rest seemed to be more for auto mechanics…
Seemed to be about 6 tables like this….










Spent a whopping $4….needed them clamps, too…

Got taken out for Lunch by my Daughter today…( burp..) then had the Grocery runs to do….lot of driving…need a NAP…


----------



## bandit571

BTW….Lid has been fitted to the case…









Meanwhile, am gluing down the racks on the inside…fancy way to clamp it, Jed.









Need to sort through the hardware supplies…and find the "right" parts..









Hinges? Latch? Handles?


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap got a new mask today…


----------



## Gene01

Love it!


----------



## bandit571

> Mudflap got a new mask today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Well, it IS an improvement….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is he wearing a mask?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

A little "ME Time" this morning..solo rust hunting….spent $0.75 on a newspaper, and a dollar bill on some "pointy things"....









Hit a few sales today..went back to the one I hit yesterday, and found those 4 items…."Silver thingy" is a VIX bit…

IF I take the Laundry down to the shop to do the wash & dry routine….I may just stay down there, and work on that box project….


----------



## bandit571

How about a PIP?









End view?









Raise the lid?









And look inside?









Waiting on the Minwax "Gunstock" stain to dry….before the top coat goes on…


----------



## Gene01

Very well done. I'm beginning to think you buy tools just so you have to build boxes.


----------



## bandit571

Shhhhhhh….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moses, Elijah and all the prophets Bandit!! Setting the bar a tad high for me aren't ya???


----------



## rad457

Hey Bandit you should copy LBD, show him what a tap n die box should really look like


----------



## bandit571

Box has been posted as a Project…..so, now I can start on one for the pipe thread taps…..


----------



## rhybeka

Appears we are a non eventful family…a day into our relaxing beach vacation Dad tweaks his back hard enough to necessitate taking him to the only ER on the island- which is a 14-17mi trip.

Meanwhile I'm thinking about my shop storage space #2, aka the garage and wondering about sheet good storage? I've seen those huge wall hugging pull out units that can hold full sheets but I never buy full sheets to just store. I break those down first thing. My main issue is storing those pieces too big to toss but not necessary for the project at hand. What do you all do with pieces 3"+ wide by 12"+ long?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all….

Wondering which will arrive first, today…...the Roofers…or..the rain….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…

Got back from Bar Harbor last night and back to reality today.


----------



## bandit571

Welp…rain arrived first….


----------



## bandit571

Called about the 2 saws I have at the sharpening service….be another week.

No roofers today, duh….

bandsaw wanted to throw the v belt onto the floor….fixed that..again.

Worked in the shop, despite it being a Monday….got a glue up done…









Lot of cutting and fitting going on….just for 6 taps, and one Die…..


----------



## CFrye

> What do you all do with pieces 3"+ wide by 12"+ long?
> 
> - rhybeka


Save every tiny bit! It's everywhere. Just ask Jim! 
Speaking of Jim, I have lost count of the number of women he has asked (while wearing his new mask) "Do you wanna kiss my dog?" No takers, yet.


----------



## Gene01

> What do you all do with pieces 3"+ wide by 12"+ long?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Save every tiny bit! It s everywhere. Just ask Jim!
> Speaking of Jim, I have lost count of the number of women he has asked (while wearing his new mask) "Do you wanna kiss my dog?" No takers, yet.
> 
> - CFrye


Lol!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Electrician is not getting back to me and I've already got the conduit in myself, so I ordered the sub panel and cable today. Fortunately, all I have to do is clone what's already in the barn. I "think" I can handle that.

I'm already over budget so this should help stop the hemorrhaging.

But….. the bill to move the LPG tanks and run underground line to the house was 3X what I was anticipating. Not too happy about that, but not really anything I can do about it, as the agreement was for time and materials.

Update…. service manager says I was billed for the 2nd stage regulator (which remains their property) and the wrong rate for the helper, so I should be getting some significant relief.


----------



## bandit571

Roofer rep stopped by to look over the leaky roof….even climbed up on it in a few spots…..intends to call the Landlord and give him the different options to fix it up. Still nobody from the Furnace Repair folks…Landlord hasn't called them..yet.

No rain…today….58 degrees and dark outside.

Bloodthinner clinic didn't like the readings….said I am still too low (1.6)....still trying to find a dose that will keep me at 2.0 or higher….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Having some great early fall weather. Got some much needed rain a few days ago.

Beka, I have adjustable racks on one wall of my garage where long stuff goes.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-ka-dubbers,

Another exciting day at the salt mine.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..may get to the shop after Lunch….


----------



## controlfreak

No shop but I am at the beach so it all works out.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi ho all!

Working on cabinet doors for the built ins in the kiddo room. They are ready for paint and hinges. Nothing special, just a shaker style door made of poplar and birch plywood.

My first attempt at making cabinet doors. They are square, (actually rectangular) but I don't think my tenons or grooves are deep enough. I only went 1/4 inch and then pin nailed and glued everything together. The feel pretty strong as they are now. If they break, it won't take too much to replace them, just time.

Oh well, a learning experience for sure. Next time tenons and grooves will be 1/2 inch at the least.


----------



## bandit571

So…whut's fer Lunch, today…hmmmm?


----------



## bandit571

Roast Beef & Mild Cheddar on Wheat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

With doors made with plywood panels you can glue the panel in. That will make the door strong even if the rail and stile joints are weak.


----------



## bandit571

1400 to just now….about 3 hours of shop time, today. Film at 2300 hrs…

Teaser..









4 corners dovetailed…









This will be tomorrow's tasks…all set up for 1/4" x 1/4" grooves…

Someday, I might get the hang of these dovetail thingys…









Maybe?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm building bookcases 93 1/2" tall and I needed a good way to cut the ends of the plywood sides square, so I made a little clamp on square to guide my track saw. I make a mark where I want to cut and then the end of the poplar piece that sits against the plywood lines up with that mark. I cut 2 at a time. Worked great and saved me a bunch of time.


----------



## Festus56

Good morning all


----------



## bandit571

Twas a Busy, Busy, BUSY Morning…









Happens when grooves are ploughed…









And a panel is "raised" with a few hand planes..









Then a dry fit..









Morning to ya….what's for lunch?


----------



## mudflap4869

Sardines in tomato sauce with lots of hot sauce in it. I set the can with the sauce in it out and let the neighbors cat lick it clean.
I cooked 10 pints of chili last week, but I put too much red pepper in it. Burned the bedoodle out of my mouth when I tried to eat it, so it will go down the drain. 
Doc says that I am badly anemic, and that is why I am so lethargic and wobbly all the time. Stop some meds, add some meds and rearange all the rest. I am danged glad I have a beautiful nurse to keep track of all that stuff, cause I don't got the smarts to wrap my brain around it.
Well it's time for me to get off my VI and get some work done around here, so it's off to the pits for me.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy lol I already do save more than I probably should!

@Bill I have a rack for the longer stuff - both in the garage and in my small shop. but - I have sheet goods I don't have a good option for and I don't have the room for a huge pull out storage thing all those folks in bigger shops have. I found plans for a small one that only takes a sheet of ply that looks like it will work for my purposes 

@Matt yaaaay!

Mom gave me the evil eye this morning and told me to work out with my dad how I'm handling the dust collector setup/install so that can happen hopefully before the snow flies.

We are starting our drive back to OH a day earlier than planned since my dad is on pain meds and a muscle relaxer for his back. He normally does all of the driving on these kinds of trips but he's out of commission and also not the best of riders. Just hoping for uneventful as I will most likely be taking the leg through the mountains for mom.


----------



## bandit571

Furnace guys have been here..twice….Transformer/relay was shorted out…replaced that…now, they are out looking for the Gas Valve as it is also bad. Might have heat…by tomorrow night…we'll see…..

Thunderstorm came through a little while ago….warmed up just enough for that to happen. Boss want's a Grocery Run made….I may not be able to get to the shop til late this evening….


----------



## controlfreak

Lunch? That would be blackened Snapper. Now it's Scotch thirty.


----------



## bandit571

Yet another LOUD Thunderstorm going through…just south of here. Grocery Run has been made…McD's for supper…bring home with the Grocery Items….

We have a NEW taco place about to open…..they remodeled the old Taco Bell ( who moved about a mile north and built a new place) and will be calling it Del Taco….never heard of it…

Thunder, Lightning, rain…and sunshine…."It will rain on a Sunny day.."


----------



## ssnvet

Howum Nubbers….. and….








Happy Friday!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## mudflap4869

37 degrees is too danged cold for this fat old man to go out there and work. Gonna goof off til it warms up a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Has warmed up to a balmy 42 degrees outside….still no heat IN the house. Having a steaming cup of Seafood Cup-o-noodle soup….and a cup of tea with a shot of "Buttershots"....waiting to see IF they have found that Gas Valve for the furnace…..might get up into the mid 50s for a high, today…

After Brunch, I might see how that glue up turned out….


----------



## ssnvet

Got a great deal on a NIB Cutler-Hammer load center (sub panel) "value pack" on e-bay. Came with the 100 amp main breaker, four 20 amp single pole breakers and a 30 amp two pole breaker for $85. That's less than just the panel at Home Depot. CH breakers are not interchangeable like the GE and Seimans are, and I have a bunch of them, so I wanted to go with CH and match my other panels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Friday.
Good deal Matt. I can never remember what breaker fits in what panel. I think I have all square D or equivalent and it's nice to have them all the same. Two panels in the house, 2in the garage and one in the shed.

I got this little gem with an auction purchase this week. What I could see were some little rocker clamps, but this was hidden in the box. It's a Stanley.


----------



## bandit571

They do come in handy..









And in all sorts of lengths..









I use mine for laying out angles..like for dovetails…


----------



## Gene01

Every thing we own is in a couple storage units in Tucson or, in our son's garage. Should be abe to move it all out to our new place by Saturday of next week. Last week was Hellacious! Moving a shop and house full of furniture ain't for sissies. All in all, we made 4 trips over the last month with two trucks and two trailers plus one moving van. And, that's after unloading a bunch of stuff at a yard sale. We've accumulated way too much crap over the last 25 years. Hey…tools don't count, though!


----------



## ssnvet

As I often say to my wife… tools are not toys, they're "capital investments"

She's seen them pay off enough times that I think she may partially believe me.

Now if I could just convincer her that guns are tools too. :^p


----------



## rad457

> As I often say to my wife… tools are not toys, they re "capital investments"
> 
> She s seen them pay off enough times that I think she may partially believe me.
> 
> Now if I could just convincer her that guns are tools too. :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


*As I often say to my wife… tools are not toys, they re "capital investments* That works most of the time, but my go to is the Tools and "wood" are the Grangirls Inheritance
As for the guns, well all I need too do is look at what they claim is the Government (for the People?), makes me check the ammunition supply!


----------



## bandit571

PIP, anyone?









Once the lid was sliced off ( bandsaw) was time to clean it up..









Stained and loaded up..lid is even padded…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I moved lots of dirt by hand today… left hand on the steering wheel and right hand on the controls…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, must have really been busy today for it to print twice…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where did you move the dirt by hand?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..can I go back to hibernating, now…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## bandit571

First coat of clear gloss poly has been brushed on that little box….
I did NOT varnish the insides of the box….never do….can never seem to get the smell out. Bad enough enough I stained the insides…still stinks. 
Box measures 3" tall, by 6" deep by 9" wide…

Still no word on getting the furnace running, again…..older model, hard to get the parts for. Landlord's problem….

Up to 51 partly sunny skies outside….not sure what it is inside the house…what's fer Lunch?


----------



## firefighterontheside

More auction things. Not sure about the pointy thing with a handle. That's the biggest speed square I've seen. Not sure how speedy I will be using it. Adjustable wrench is neat. Tiny little F clamps. I'm not sure what the thing with the little red round base is. Maybe some kind of circle drawer that's missing a part. Also not really pictured is a little electric engraver. Now I can engrave my tools so Randy can't steal them.


----------



## Festus56

Bill I use my big speed square all the time. Works good for squaring up cabinets and drawers etc. The pointy thing is an old shave hook. I have a set that works great for a bit of glue squeeze out in a corner or scraping wood after assembly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, that will be great for dried squeeze out. It even has a little leather sheath.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, I think your circle drawer is for cutting glass like this one


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Where did you move the dirt by hand?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


From one place to another…..


----------



## ssnvet

Big day for garage progress.

Drilled a 14.75" deep by 2.5" dia. Hole through the trim board, stress skin panel curtain wall And 9" timber sill. I used a magnetic "dowsing" rod to locate the nails and spot the hole and didn't hit any metal. 









Finished installing the conduit and pulled the feeder cable:

Helper pushed









I pulled the fishing line









Mounted junction box in basement for the transition from underground cable to SER cable. 









Pounded in the 8 ft grounding rod









And hooked up second ground to rebar (that runs down to the footing)









Mounted the sub-panel









Helper back filled the trench, picked rocks and built up the retaining wall.

I'm pooped!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

Glad ya'll stayed busy this weekend! It's a rainy Sunday here


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a Project, seems to be enough pieces of wood to it..









Kind of hard to see where the cut line for the lid..was..









This might just complete a set of tool boxes…for small tools…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers, back at the salt mine for another week… Monday-Monday and all that…

Finished trimming out the inside of the overhead doors yesterday. Used #3 Pine 1×8 and 1×10 I bought from work. It's very knotty, but it's dirt cheap and I can pick the piles.

I'm finally eeady for the the overhead door installation.


----------



## bandit571

Well, it IS a Monday…still no heat in the house….morning to ya…


----------



## BlasterStumps

Looking good Matt. You're coming right along.

Bandit, maybe get one of those oil filled electric heaters for the time being.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that's downright chilly! Glad it's warming up again this week  I'm on PTO until tomorrow - think I'm going to try to bring one desk slab in tonight and get layer of poly on it so I can put my monitors on it. I really don't want to have to do stairs tomorrow. Time for some more pain killers


----------



## bandit571

Paying the price, right now….weed-eatered and MOWED the yard…..nothing like WET, ankle high grass….the yard nazi next door should be out later today, s she ALWAYS mows after I do…that way her yard will always look better than mine…..

Trying to get the Landlord to cough up the $685 in parts and labour, to fix the furnace….


----------



## controlfreak

That large speed square is one that I have. It came with a book on how to use for compound rafter angles and also had an adjustable fence for repeated rafter cuts. I only use it to square my crappy table saw fence each time I move it.


----------



## bandit571

Progress on cleaning off the bench..









Even found a stash of pencils!









And a couple more Beater Brigade chisels showed up…









All strictly on the level..of course..









There was a shorter level…stuck in into the Toy Box…









Still nothing done about the heat….


----------



## bandit571

Plan right now is to replace the old furnace this weekend.
Another fellow stopped by to look at the roofs….and figure out replacement estimates…for both houses the Landlord owns…mine and the neighbor across the alley….

Stay tuned….could get interesting


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it's the Camel Day, again….


----------



## controlfreak

HUMP DAYYYY


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like Hurricane Delta is heading directly for us. We will decide tomorrow if we stay or go. Landfall is predicted for Friday around noon. The predicted path has the eye of the storm coming over our parish.


----------



## mojapitt

Stay safe Don. I have been worrying about you and Your wife


----------



## controlfreak

Don I vote for going. Stay safe!


----------



## theoldfart

Don, time to get up and get out before the traffic jams start.


----------



## mudflap4869

Don, Branson sounds like a good place for you two lovebirds to be. Stay safe!


----------



## DonBroussard

Don't tell the local opportunistic looters, but we are taking a short unplanned "vacation" for a few days. Heading to northwest Arkansas to stay with friends.


----------



## Gene01

> Don't tell the local opportunistic looters, but we are taking a short unplanned "vacation" for a few days. Heading to northwest Arkansas to stay with friends.
> 
> - Don Broussard


You guys stay safe!


----------



## rhybeka

Stay safe Don and Nan! I have dear friends down there that are required to stay (one works at a hospital, the other for the parish). I worry every time one of these rolls in.

Glad to be home but wish I was more mobile. my turn to have a back issue. Good news is the cats seem to like us again. Think I'm going to go to Menards to get a sheet of BC/AC plywood for a scrap cart if I can hobble that direction this weekend. Oh the irony!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like your choice Don. Stay safe. Missouri TaskForce 1 will be staging in Ponchatoula LA. Without me of course.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to hear you are heading out Don. If it gets bad in AR come up here. Pretty sure we are safe from that storm.

Not much happening here lately. Just nice fall weather to enjoy.


----------



## bandit571

While watching a few of a guy from Cleveland's videos ( Rex Krueger..), came across a few "Olde Timey Woodworker" videos…about workbenches….thinking maybe Stumpy aught to pay a visit to the Dungeon's bench…

Never happen….

Just spent a lot of time rehabbing a few chisels…









And I'm about halfway done…..have some Poplar left over….maybe do a case to stash these away in…instead of rattling around in a drawer..somewhere? We'll see…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Pertinent comment Bandit, Stumpy published a new video on putting his router bits on a wall instead of rattling around in a drawer.

Every time I think I've got time to slip out into the shop, something else comes up…need to put a finish coat of pain on the cabinets and get the doors painted too. Next will be install in the play/class room.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning!


----------



## Gene01

What a mess! We were all set to move into our new place in the desert. Then, the buyer of our buyer's home has problems with his lender in getting their act together. No problems with his credit, just slow. Looks like we MIGHT get to move sometime next week….if all goes well. The original move in date was10/7. We had our help all arranged, workers to do some repairs, and other stuff the wife wanted. Now, they've all had to be rescheduled..well, postponed as we still don't have a FIRM close date.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers….

Don… hope you beat the traffic and you're all safe and have no damage to your home.

Earlier today I was up walking around on the roof of the new building my employer bought for our company'a latest expansion project. There is a layer of baked potato sized stones uniformly spread over the entire roof membrane to protect it and reflect light. Our maintenace guy tells me that that's common practice. Who knew?

We're ditching the 30 year old air handlers and putting in Modines, since we're using the building as a warehouse and don't need the a/c or humidity controls. The building used to be a printing plant for the local paper and the air handling, dehumidification and static controls are pretty massive for the size of the building. I guess that's what they had to do to ensure the paper was preserved and the conditions were optimal for the presses. They switched to all digital publishing years ago and the plant has been vacant since.


----------



## controlfreak

When running paper, textiles and many other material through machines with speed temperature & humidity control is crucial. I can remember working as a fixer in open end spinning and the yarn was lapping bad. It would start wrapping around the bar instead of passing under it. it would increase in size each rotation until something would break. The supervisor went to the mechanical room and came back. Within a half hour everything was fine. All he did was change the humidity a bit.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I used to do industrial supply of fasteners, adhesives, small electronics, etc with on site supply management. Bins of parts essentially. Glorified stock boy really, anyway, we had one client that made printing presses and these things are long. Like 20 to 30 yards long. That was the most wonderful plant to work in as the entire building was climate controlled because the machines have heaters on board as well as generating heat from running.


----------



## ssnvet

Too bad all this air handling equipment is so old. The HVAC contractor is telling us that he can no longer get parts for the units.

Also, when we ran one of the big units, the electrical draw to fire it up put us in a high peak use category with and that months electric bill was $3K.

We're up to our elbows in planning an addition to double the size of the building and when the cranes are on site to erect the steel frame, we're going to demo the air handlers.


----------



## bandit571

Got bored..found an ugly block plane in need of a clean up….at first, I thought just a new blade…









Not exactly….









Cleaned, sharpened, tune….took about an hour…









Cleaned…









Tune up also included re-working the front of the cap iron….from an 1/8" tall wall, to a nice, gentle bevel…
Sharpen, and flatten an OLD Stanley iron…put the plane back together, adjust it for a while, until..









I think that will do, for now…


----------



## mudflap4869

Baked beans for lunch, and now I am making cheddar broccoli soup for supper. 
Went to the VA clinic and had blood drawn. Then the nurse checked my blood pressure about 10 times. Way too high and my heart rate was only 42, so they kinda got upset about that. 
Sweating my fat arse off working on the pump house. I put in a water heater and have it ready for the laundry to be moved out there. The double doors were falling off, so I rebuilt the wall for a 36 inch single door. 
We have most of the furnishings that we want to keep out of the house. Now it is just finding places to store all the treasures that we have acquired over the years. I would like to put most of it in a dumpster, but that would start WWIII.
The lawn mowing guy is coming to remove all the rest of the furniture, that we don't want to keep, so that relieves us of a lot of pressure. Then we will say goodbye to the old house and get ready to build a new one. I am still working on the house plans in this old hard head but the BOB wants them on paper. I haven't drawn up blueprints in almost thirty years, cause I simply plan ahead and build from my smarts. She insists that she can't read my mind and needs pictures to know what I want done. Heck, by the time I draw her a picture I can get the job done. But again, I am in danger of Starting WWIII.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...postponed as we still don t have a FIRM close date.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hang in there Gene, we're almost there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep yer feet dry Don…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, ya might wanna cut back on them baked beans, that's a lot of pressure building…..


----------



## bandit571

Furnace guy stopped by, to measure how much room he was going to need….will be back Saturday morning to rip out the old, and install the new furnace….Means I have to be awake BEFORE 0800….on a Saturday!

Hopefully, I can go over to Piqua, OH. Friday afternoon, and pick up my 2 saws….Have to call first ( after 1400 hrs) to see IF they are done, and …how much.

May go to the Kitchen, and fry some eggs up…not sure what I'll put into them..yet…


----------



## bandit571

Bowl of seasoned, hot noodles….and a big cup of black tea….should be quite alright for now…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..tis a FRIDAY, is it not?


----------



## controlfreak

All day and half the night Bandit!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning! TGIF!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Foggy on the drive into the salt mine today. Just want to get the workday over with.


----------



## bandit571

58 degrees outside…seems to be warmer outside the house, than in…

Cup of hot Black Tea (2 bags!) shot of English Toffee Syrup ( sugar free!) and a shot of milk…rest of the hot water?

Pack of Chicken Ramon Noodles, diced up a hot dog, adda LOT of spices, including a shot of Frank's Hot Sauce….

Breakfast was pills, so this is either 2nd Breakfast..or just Brunch…

Supposed to be near 80 degrees today…


----------



## rhybeka

it looks gorgeous outside from what I saw through the window at my leftovers lunch. wife and parents are off to the conservatory for a model train exhibit of some kind. my back is still too messed up for that volume of walking.

Parents had to change plans and are returning home this afternoon. Grandparent fell the other day onto his knees and now one leg is giving him issues - think a knee plate moved or something since he can't put weight on it.

alright - better get back to work!


----------



## bandit571

Both saws are now back home from Chuck's Sharpening Service, of Piqua, OH….Asked how much for the job….$10…

Said he was sorry it took so long. 
On the way back home, in order to get a tailgater off my rear bumper…stopped at a large Yard Sale…









And found this..









Pliers?









4 pointy thingys..









Other handle had a few more…even a square drive screwdriver..









Ruler along the handles, too..Price?









Not too bad of a day?


----------



## mudflap4869

All that chemical crap Bandit puts in his mouth is what is causing his health to fail. Franks hot sauce? I don't put that sh't on anything, much less Ramon noodles, which is about as unhealthy as you can eat. But that is his business, and we won't have to put up with him much longer. He is already a croaker, just to hardheaded to lay down. It is a damned shame he don't have a doctor that would tell him that he is committing suicide. I am not going to waste my breath telling him about trying to eat healthy. I'll simply unfriend him, after they dump the dirt in his face. 
Goodbye Bandit, Rest In Peace, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…you too, Mudflap.

Lunch? Cup of Noodles, with Teriyaki Chicken Flavour….yes, I did see a few bits of chicken in there…

Saws that came home, yesterday..









Bishop No. 10….all nicely sharpened up..and,









An OLD Disston No. 7 Panel saw, whose teeth are getting a bit brittle….

May give the Bishop a try out later…after Lunch…


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, Just a friendly twist of your tail. Heck, I don't eat a lot better diet than you. But my doctor bites a big chunk out of my ass about my eating habits every time I see her. If she can chew on me so badly I think that I should give you a ration of "Franks Hot Sauce" ("FHS"="I put that sh't on everything")
Well, I spent the evening in the ER yesterday. Chest pains and difficulty breathing. Morphine, Steroids, Albuterol and sent home to sit on my ("VI") 6. VA doc had said earlier in the day that I am anemic and suffering heart failure. She changed some of my meds, added some and stopped some. Hey, I put as many chemicals in my mouth as Bandit does, but I can still give him a ration of "FHS". My God, if this is what old age is all about I think I'll pass, and stay young and spry for a couple more decades. This 85 Degrees and high humidity is making even that a struggle to maintain.
Gotta find grub that is high in iron content to fight off the anemia, and cut a lot of the best foods out of my diet.


----------



## diverlloyd

Liver is high in iron.


----------



## mudflap4869

Liver is high in iron.
- diverlloyd

I ain't eating no dang liver, except for Braunswieger. I'll eat the outside of most animals, BUT, I don't eat the innards.


----------



## bandit571

3 hours IN the shop, today….4 corners of a box have been through dovetailed…film @2300 hrs…


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmmm livers are good. I heard hearts are also good but haven't tried them yet. I will try anything once as long as it doesn't have a steamed dumpling texture or five spice on it. Those steamed dumpling have the same texture as the cartilage on top of a chicken leg. Makes me gag every time.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…









4 corners done….









trying to see how best to lay a few chisels in the box….


----------



## diverlloyd

Just had a kid from the GOP stop at my door and ask who I was voting for. Isn't the whole reason we have the system we have is to keep it anonymous? I know this is t a political zone but thought that the question was on the outskirts.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A warm mid 80's day here. Should be about 20° cooler tomorrow and a small chance of moisture they say. A year ago we had 8" of snow and mid 30's for a high.

I see Bandit is still living up to his name. 25 pennies for that multi tool is almost stealing.


----------



## controlfreak

> Liver is high in iron.
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I ain t eating no dang liver, except for Braunswieger. I ll eat the outside of most animals, BUT, I don t eat the innards.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Mudflap, you don't have to eat them but it will be more pills.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuuummmmm…


----------



## miketo

Mmm. Liver and onions with bacon and ketchup. Delicious! My wife OTOH can't stand even the smell, much less the texture. Chicken hearts are tasty, and chewy. Good stuff. As they say in farm country, make use of everything but the squeal.


----------



## bandit571

Giblet Gravy on Rice….haven't had that in a LONG time….Noodle soup for today's Lunch.

Welp, Lunch is done, pills taken….may have to the shop in a bit…and make some grooves…


----------



## mudflap4869

OKAY! So I have to admit that I always liked beef tongue. It is great as a spread on a sandwich. And as a kid I did eat a lot of fried Chicken Gizzards. But the smell of any kind of liver cooking will make me puke my bunghole up. I will only use it as fish bait, and not very often for that.


----------



## rhybeka

Uuugh!! Spinach is high in iron!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Uuugh!! Spinach is high in iron!
> 
> - rhybeka


Rather have a circumcision with a chainsaw than eat that….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spinach isn't my favorite thing to eat but it can be used as an ingredient in some stuff getting the benefits without the taste. That sounds like a pretty brutal way to perform a circumcision!

I stopped by a barn tool sale after church just a little after 9am this morning. It was advertised as starting at 8 but looked pretty picked over. They had good pictures of several tools on the ad so I'm sure it attracted lots of potential buyers. Half the bigger stuff that couldn't be hauled off was marked "sold" and it looked like everything was being cleared out so things were priced to move. I looked around and couldn't find anything then saw a great looking Skil 449 (ok kinda rough looking but beautiful to me) and the guy said $30, I only had $19 in my wallet which was probalby a good thing. As I was putting it back, he said how bout $20, I said I've got $19 and that's my offer, sold. After getting it home I was able to assess its condition a little better, it has no oil in the gearbox which means it probably has at least 1 (of three) bad oil seals but it did run briefly so I know it works, it's just going to need some TLC to get it back into new condition.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Spinach with a little vinegar dribbled over it is okay for my taste.


----------



## bandit571

Having some fun, today…making crunchy noodles..









Might be a bit tough to chew…?

Glue up, today…









I'm pooped…


----------



## diverlloyd

> Mmm. Liver and onions with bacon and ketchup. Delicious! My wife OTOH can t stand even the smell, much less the texture. Chicken hearts are tasty, and chewy. Good stuff. As they say in farm country, make use of everything but the squeal.
> 
> - Mike


Rooter to the snooter.
Canned spinach with vinegar is the way to eat it. But I grew up on a farm so most of everything was canned. Nearest town was a hour away so that was a once every two weeks trip.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…wake me up when Tuesday arrives….


----------



## dbeck

My new rescue dog is anemic and the vet gives him a iron pill, have you tried the local vet mudflap? Me i have hemachromatosis(to much and cant metabolize it). Need a way to share my extra lol


----------



## dbeck

oh and,,, any volunteers to help me fix my bench/desk legs? They have been together for a year and i finally am able to continue on to the next parts but one of the legs has decided it wanted to go its own way. So that is my sunday job … fun fun.


----------



## Gene01

Spinach is tolerable with, as Blaster said, a tad of vinegar. Wife puts it in some of her Italian concoctions. I've seen it as a pizza topping option. Never tried it. Don't think I will, either. 
Liver is ok, too. But, if the Doc ever tells me I need iron, it's off to the OTC section for me. Licking a pane iron probably won't do the trick. I wonder if blood sausage would.


----------



## bandit571

Blood thinners vs leafy green items =? I get yelled at for eating Brocoli, even…

However, I do like a good Spinach Dip…all things in Moderation


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I got back home from our evacuation from Hurricane Delta, right at sunset last night. There was enough light for us to see that we have a few oak tree branches down but not much else. We had power restored after a 24 hour or so outage, so the cold things stayed cold-no food loss. I need to get out later to chop up and pick up those branches. We were very happy with how our empty house fared during the storm. Thanks for all the well-wishes.

Nannette and I will both gobble up liver and onions. We cook that at home and it's a delicacy to us. Better than chewing on a rusty nail.


----------



## rhybeka

yaaay Don and Nan!

@DB have they warped/twisted on you? I know that feeling.

@Gene I'm told cooking in a cast iron pan helps considerably so I told my SO we need to do that since I'm not a huge spinach fan either. I'll eat it mixed in with other stuff but not alone.

I thought I had a reprieve on one of my work deadlines and today somebody was like - uh nope! still due at the end of the month. >.< see you in november!


----------



## bandit571

Doo, doo, doo..looking out my backdoor..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started welding up a log dolly before the storms moved in, now I'm thinkin' about a nap before bedtime…..


----------



## mudflap4869

I like lemon juice sprinkled on most of my greens and salads. Truly enhances the flavor. I rarely eat broccoli without it. Growing up I always went greens picking with my German grandmother. She eat danged near every plant around in some sort or another. And good eating too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear yer home and on dry ground Don…..


----------



## dbeck

I got my leg fixed on my project but it appeared to just be my error putting the mortise into the top. I had to laminate wood to get the dimensions i wanted so i think it is stable. But moving a leg about 3/16 at the bottom when it is mortised with a 1 1/2 inch mortise was just no fun. Thank goodness i can move on to the next part,, yippie.
I cant imagine living where hurricanes hit, my heart goes out to those that do. In illinois other than a major ice storm or tornado we have it soooo easy in comparison to many of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Came home from a short fishing trip yesterday. Fishing wasn't great, but we caught some and even caught a few walleye. Sean had a good time and caught his first white bass. Had a tire blow out on the camper going 70mph on the interstate. That was not fun. I had to keep driving half on the shoulder for about 3 miles to get to an exit. No way was I parking on the shoulder to try and change a tire. I knew some damage had been done, but didn't realize how bad until I got pulled over. Major damage to the body panel behind the tires, destroyed the wheel well trim and made a hole thru the floor of the camper into the closet. There is tire rubber in the closet. Got the tire changed and had an uneventful rest of the trip home. Now I need to find a good repair place.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, just repair it with a decal…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may have to pull the metal out first so the decal can be seen.


----------



## Gene01

Ouch, Bill! That ain't good. Hope the repairs can be done uneventfully.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope so too. Luckily we were done using the camper for the year, so a repair that won't get done before November is not a big deal. I just got off the phone with the shop I'm taking it to. They have good reviews.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Just mentioned you in the weather thread Bill. Bummer on the blowout and damage. RV tires are one of those out of sight, out of mind things until they remind you that they are there. The tires on my 2016 have some checking on the sidewalls but otherwise aren't too bad.

Being a AAA veteran, I'm paranoid about tires. I've seen just about everything that tires can do when they let go. I have to do surgery in the dark on a Nissan Altima once to get it back on the road. The tire mangled the fender liner, wrapped around the axel, beat up the sheet metal and knocked some lighting wiring loose.

I hope the repairs aren't going to be too costly for you.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….Tuesday's not gone with the wind yet…. but we're working on it.

You guys have been chatty.



> Me i have hemachromatosis(to much and cant metabolize it). Need a way to share my extra lol
> - dbeck


That's pretty serious stuff…. I have a cousin that has it and was told it's hereditary, passed male to male, so I looked into getting tested, but was told it's an expensive genetic test and since my iron levels are normal there's no reason to get tested.


----------



## ssnvet

We had a beautiful weekend, so I took Monday as a vacation day and doubled down on the garage work….

Trimmed the underside of the pent roof….









Installed the eve vent on the east wall and trimmed the eve.

















started putting together the pre-fab 'L' for the corner trim









Perfect job for biscuits :^p









Ran the SSR interior cable from the back wall to the main load center and made up the connections to the MFR underground wire to the garage… Polaris connectors aint cheap, but they made this job a piece of cake.









Stripping #2 cable ends is all tedious utility knife work. But I managed to do so without drawing blood and am two connections away from having power to the sub panel in the garage…. then I'll bet busy with the rough wiring.

Put up the trim on the inside of the overhead door openings.









Overhead doors are supposed to be in on Tuesday. I'm paying to have them installed, as I'd like to have it done quickly and don't want to mess around tensioning the spring. I've talked to a couple guys who have done it themselves, and they both said they would never do it again, so I'm happy to job it out.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's going to be an awesome garage/shop Matt.

Torsion Springs scare the crap out of me, I think you made a good decision not doing that job and contracting it out. There is something to be said about warranties and liabilities.


----------



## Gene01

Ive done a couple tension jobs on 14' doors. It ain't easy!


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll take the day off, today. Still sore from all that handsaw work….shoulder is complaining, today.

Bloodthinner Clinic this morning, still a tad low. Then the very interesting drive to the south end of town….dealing with The Weaver in an SUV…..Hmmm, nobody in front of her at a stoplight..yet she honks the horn to get the light to change?.....oooookay….just has to get to Walmart before anyone else. 2 lanes southbound on Main St…and she spent equal time in both…as fast as she could go…..was too busy laughing at her, to call a cop..


----------



## CFrye

Scary Bill! Do you have one of those tire minder set ups on your rig? Glad to hear y'all caught some fish.
Funny Marty!
Matt I'm glad you have lots of pictures with your posts. I can look at the pretty colors when I can't understand the words


----------



## firefighterontheside

No tpms on the camper. If I did it would have gone from 70 to 0 in an instant.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I WAS just going to sort out the hardware for that box….that WAS the plan…however…









Hinges were installed, then…









Then a latch was added…then..









A handle on each end…..then decided about HOW the chisels would fit into the box…









Wound up fitting 8 chisels in there….PIP time?


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Great progress. What's your estimated move-in date?

Gene - Any update on your closing and move-in?

Bill - Dang! Your trailer is a single axle?


----------



## rhybeka

Looks nice, Matt!

Great job as always, Bandit! can't wait to see what the furnace install brings 

Some good news would be appreciated as the bad just seems to keep coming…


----------



## Gene01

Don-Sore subject. Seems the guy whose buying our buyers house is self employed and his lender is JUST NOW asking for a P&L. They've had his application since 9/15!! They have the P&L as of last Monday and now, we hear it has to be audited. No telling what the audit will find. But, they are now projecting that they'll be done by a week from this Friday. 
In the meantime, our buyer and us are paying storage fees and our buyer is paying for a motel. At least, we are staying with our son. 
There are four pissed off realtors, four angry buyers and none of us has any leverage. 
To add to the anxiety, no one is sure that by next Friday, they may still not fund the loan.


----------



## controlfreak

What a nightmare Gene. Yeah, waiting a month to flag an issue on loan paperwork is ridiculous.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…MIGHT get the furnace replace tomorrow…still no heat at the moment….

This be the Day of the Camel, right?


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt-Great progress. What's your estimated move-in date?
> - Don Broussard


Now that's a good question… we're already parking cars in there… I need to decide whether or not I'm going for insulation and sheet rock on the ceiling this fall, or deferring it until after the siding is done. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Gene01

Considering your weather, siding seems the best next step.


----------



## ssnvet

> Considering your weather, siding seems the best next step.
> - Gene Howe


We moved into our house on a cold February day 21 years ago… plywood floors and the only two interior doors were on the basement stairs and the downstairs bathroom. The house was wrapped in Typar and not a stick of siding on it.

Far from ideal… but we pulled it off. My wife still gives me flack about it today, but I was eager to stop paying rent and our land lord was selling the one bedroom house we were in.


----------



## bandit571

Quick run to Walmart….pick up a refill of the test strips for the sugar level tester…was going through the Dollar Tree parking lot..when a Ford explorer turned right in front of me, and into a parking place…..she seemed surprised when I laid on the horn…then flipped her off…...was getting to Dollar Tree worth a possible T-Bone Crash? I went on over to Walmart….somedays, you just can't fix stupid…..I wasn't even going TO Dollar Tree, anyway, "Lady"..

About ready to slap some varnish on a box..









Got the inside of the lid all padded up..









Worked on doing a round-over…by hand tools..









All the way around the top of the lid…Block plane the outside, gouge and chisel for the inside…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….uuummmm….no sign of the furnace guy, yet..


----------



## ssnvet

It's alive….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> It s alive….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Just not while you're working on it.


----------



## ssnvet

> Just not while you re working on it.
> - MikeinSTL


Fortunately I can (and should) drop the entire subpanel… on the main panel those big honkin connections on the main breaker are always gonna be hot…

Just gots to know what's hot and what's not :^p


----------



## rad457

24V not to bad


----------



## firefighterontheside

> 24V not to bad
> 
> - Andre


That's what I thought. Lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, we moved in like that too. No flooring anywhere. No kitchen, cooked on the grill. Did dishes in the bathtub. No interior doors. Master bath had a curtain hung in the opening. Hall bath we would just tell the other that the hallway was off limits for a minute. We slept on an air mattress. Good times.


----------



## ssnvet

> Good times.
> - firefighterontheside


That's what I thought…. Strangely, Mrs. Mainiac remembers it differently.

Except when I put the polyurethane (oil based) on the floors…. sent the Mrs. and kids to MIL's place for the weekend, and after getting the worst headache of my life, I had to try to sleep with the NIOSH mask on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 24V not to bad
> 
> - Andre


I was welding up a log arch yesterday afternoon after a good rain on Tuesday, while knelling down on one knee and soaking the ground dampness into my jeans, I begin to feel the tingle of that 24 volts. I knew it was time to reposition…..


----------



## bandit571

Furnace guy was a No-show, today…..frost warnings are out for tonight….

Varnish has been rubbed out…about time to get some pictures taken, and post as a Project..

24v..or is it 240v?


----------



## bandit571

Just a box of chisels…


----------



## rhybeka

Nice job, Bandit!

starting today with a sinus headache. or stress, or both. Might need a second cup of coffee either way.


----------



## Gene01

Sweet chisel box, Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

> 24v..or is it 240v?
> - bandit571


Dat be job lights glaring on the multi-meter.

Goals for the weekend are to wire up one circuit of wall outlets, one circuit of over-head door outlets, install the man door (egress door), and to finish up and install the vertical corner trim on the front wall. Maybe rake out the back fill of the trench area better and place some recycled pavers to make a walk way.


----------



## rad457

Got my shed project done, roof pitch is perfect


----------



## bandit571

Well, supposed to be a Furnace Repair guy here in the morning..0800….we'll see…down right chilly in the house, right now….


----------



## CFrye

Nice home for the chisels Bandit. Stay warm.
Andre is there an elevator inside the shed?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for you finishing gurus:

I like the look of an oil finish on walnut, but all I have at the moment is BLO. My questions is, can I apply BLO, and then spray lacquer as a topcoat a few days later? Will the BLO cure out so I can spray?

Thanks!


----------



## Gene01

My limited experience with BLO would suggest that it would take more like a week plus. And that was in dry AZ weather. Even then, i had to wipe it down with lacquer thinner to remove some excess that didn't dry. Admittedly, I may have applied it too heavy.


----------



## bandit571

Furnace guys showed up just before 0900…old furnace is now outside…new one is "in-process"....Old "squirrel cage blower….had a pair of dead mice on top of it…


----------



## bandit571

And…..at 1640 hours…we have HEAT!...Took a couple shopping trips by them…usual plumbing sort of thing…

Be back to wearing a T-shirt very soon.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Bandit!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You should be able to do lacquer over blo once it's cured, but I'd be concrperned. I would either use oil based poly or put some dewaxed shellac over the blo before the lacquer.


----------



## bandit571

Out with the old..









It landed on it's top..and









In with the new. A lot small profile, does not use a pilot light ( electric start..)

However…when they removed the old squirrel cage blower from the old furnace…









These two are NOT squirrels….the crew also hauled away all the scrap, paper, and cardboard….

And, I'm sitting here in me T-shirt, again….instead of a winter coat…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> You should be able to do lacquer over blo once it's cured, but I'd be concrperned. I would either use oil based poly or put some dewaxed shellac over the blo before the lacquer.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill

I'm thinking of just thinning the BLO with mineral spirits, and wiping on 1 coat just to bring the walnut alive, then spray with lacquer.

This project is a set of coasters for a friend, and I'm trying to use finishes that I already have.


----------



## miketo

And here I thought "dead mice on top of a squirrel cage" was a euphemism.


----------



## diverlloyd

I finally had to turn our heat on again. I turned it on a week ago to let it burn off the ick from the ac.


----------



## ssnvet

heat is a good thing… but making the mice run around in a squirrel cage? Oh the inhumanity of it all :^p

Big news from Mainiac land is…. I have a cold…. not a COVID, but a cold.

So much for my ambitious plans. I did get the one circuit for the overhead doors wired up and energized, so I'm ready for the installer. Today I took advantage of the warm weather and painted trim boards.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been working on pipe clamp holder in my limited space. Took two separate holders to achieve my goal. Lower holder is 10 adjustable fingers that slide on T Track. Did that to account for the oddball clamps I seem to have acquired. Green tape is marking for another project that is just getting started.


----------



## bandit571

Have handles for hand planes to repair…









From this, to…









Same handle…after a LOT of sanding and shaping….


----------



## ssnvet

These guys don't fool around… they've only been on site 45 min


----------



## Mike_in_STL

took the weekend off for something different:









Shakedown camping trip…I have a couple of projects on the inside that will include some woodworking. Most woodworking this weekend was throwing it in the fire pit.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good looking rig Mike. Beats a tent and sleeping on the hard ground by a mile.


----------



## controlfreak

Finally got the SYP jointed, planed and glued up for my Moravian bench top this weekend. It's kind of crazy I need the benchtop built so I can use it on saw horses to build the rest of the bench. I knew I was in trouble when the video showed a completed bench being used to build the bench in the project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's the destination Mike?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, that was coming back from Rend Lake. I towed it to deer camp after we unloaded the food and luggage after a brief stop at home. I also dropped off the kiddo and the wife. It rained for 2/3 of the trip to deer camp and the towing setup is a peach. No bad habits next to the semis on the interstate, dry or wet pavement.


----------



## ssnvet

That's one long trailer Mike.

Got the man door installed and picked up a lock set from big orange.


----------



## rad457

> That's one long trailer Mike.
> 
> Got the man door installed and picked up a lock set from big orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Way too Nice for just a "Garage"


----------



## Gene01

> .
> 
> Got the man door installed and picked up a lock set from big orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Way too Nice for just a "Garage"
> 
> - Andre


It shore is! Beautiful job.


----------



## bandit571

From this..









To this…









Test fit?









BLO applied..









And allowed to dry…re-assembled, too…









Stanley No. 5 jack plane has a new handle….look any better?


----------



## CFrye

Nice looking rig Mike! What type of hitch set up do you have?
CF what are the dimensions of your bench?
Aw Matt you have Rex wrapped around your garage/shop.
Adjustable is good Butcher!
New tote looks good Bandit! How does it feel in use?


----------



## ssnvet

Back at the salt mine… sinus cold still lingering so I'm laying low so as to not freak out others.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF what are the dimensions of your bench?
> 
> - CFrye


It is a copy of Will Myers Moravian workbench, 6'4" long by two feet wide if you include the tool tray. The actual work surface will be 13" wide. With a small shop I liked this size and can break it down if needed.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Nice looking rig Mike! What type of hitch set up do you have?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, it's a Husky weight distribution hitch with sway control. The spring bars are rated at 1200 lbs. The folks at Midwest RV set us up with it and did a nice job doing so.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice looking garage Matt. All closed in and ready for snow? We have had about 11" snow the last couple days so maybe some headed your way. It is getting close to Halloween I guess.


----------



## ssnvet

> We have had about 11" snow the last couple days so maybe some headed your way.
> - Festus56


Yikes!

I sure hope not… I don't have my firewood organized yet and the last thing I need is for the wood pile to get a dump of snow on it.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..









A "before" and "after".....after 2 hours in the shop…









First coat of BLO is on….will see how it turns out…


----------



## rhybeka

hey all. rough week already. MIL has stage four carcinoma cancer. nephew rolled his dump truck at lunch today (he's fine - just shook up). work is work.


----------



## mudflap4869

No matter who wins on November 3rd, we all lose. Gud mourning y'all. Watch out for all the little imps this weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

Somehow I'll be Monte isn't sorry he moved down south…. 7+ inches of snow already in MN.


----------



## ssnvet

> MIL has stage four carcinoma cancer.
> - rhybeka


Prayers inbound.


----------



## dbeck

MIL has stage four carcinoma cancer.
- rhybeka
Thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….ThunderStorm last night…Miss Bandit was NOT amused..









Today is PayDay! Which means..shopping day….doubt I'll get much else done…


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all. This is just the beginning so we take it a day at a time. I believe shop time will become mandatory for me in the coming weeks. I just need work to let up a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that Beka. Cancer sucks.
Agreed, Jim. Makes you wanna vote for a third party.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill,

Came across this guy's videos that you might be interested in, as you like to do epoxy pours. He lives here in Portland, and gets his walnut slabs at Gobi, probably the best place to get walnut. He also takes his slabs, after the pours, to Creative Woodworking for thicknessing. What's cool, is that I had my dining table top sanded in that huge drum sander that's show in this video.

Here's the video.


----------



## ssnvet

That was really cool Dean. A river table is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty cool Dean. I'm surprised that he puts a coat of epoxy on the edges and then let's it cure fully. What I did and have seen done is to paint some epoxy on Edges and let it get tacky and then do the pour. It would be a good thing if I could find a shop with a large planer to use. Even if I buy a large planet it won't be more than 20".


----------



## Mean_Dean

I really like how he does his videos. How he shoots the video, then narrates over the top of it, instead of talking while he's working. And that he shows his mistakes, so that you can learn from them. Also, that he answers every question in the comments section-very few YouTubers do that.

One of his videos shows him moving his shop into his new house, during the wildfire smoke we had back in September. Funny seeing hm moving heavy equipment wearing a respirator!

(If you want people to mask up, flood the city with wildfire smoke…..)


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka best wishes from my family to yours.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry to hear Beka! Hang in there and like you said , one day at a time.

Cool Video Dean. Would be fun to make a river table if someone wanted one.

A decent day today. Few light rain sprinkles and 34°. Will be the nicest and warmest day for maybe a week. Sunday the high temp will be 17°, meaning the city will have a high temperature lower than its record low of 22° on that date. They are predicting up to 10" of snow the next three days also. Winter is here!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I saw this on a test drive this week and found it on Amazon. Ordered one. Gotta have some comic relief to this seasons total BS with the elections. The spam on the phone is unbelievable. Now they are calling all the time. Put a block on any numbers not in my phone. That just started 100 text a day. Glad when this is over whoever wins.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Mark. It's an ever evolving situation.

Snow already? Doesn't leave that much hope for OH to not get it until Jan. :/


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….supposed to get into the mid to upper 70s around here…we'll see..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers….. and happy Thursday to ya.

Cold is breaking up… but unfortunately, I gave it to Mrs. Mainiac…. who is none too happy.

Thinking about a compressor for the garage…










Not much, but should meet most needs. I just don't think I can justify the expense of a big one.

Any thoughts and recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really want something like a 30 gallon stand up unit that I can put in the corner and never move. I'm always lugging my pancake around. Then I will run some airlines around the shop and garage.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I liked my old Senco that was built like that. It did everything I needed it to - filled tires, even ran nailers to help put up the fiber cement siding on my shop! It did have a double tank though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thinking about a compressor for the garage…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


If it ain't an 80 gallon Minion, it ain't $#!+.....


----------



## mudflap4869

I am with you Bill. These small units that I have frustrate the crap out of me when I am trying to accomplish something and constantly run out of air pressure. Air nailers, paint guns, impact wrenches and varies other gizmos. "Shucky Darn" and worse escapes my vocal cords on a regular basis. Same dang thing with the batteries on my cordless tools. Just when I get in a stressful position, %*)#! dead battery. Drag myself out and go get a fresh one. It's a good thing that I always have several batteries charging at any time. Still it's a hassle.


----------



## bandit571

More fun with Rosewood….old Craftsman (Millers Falls) Jack plane….gets a new front handle..









And the rear handle gets a fixed horn..









Waiting on that smelly BLO to cure…..Took a LOT of sanding, to make that front knob….BTW…

Was a busy evening…


----------



## Festus56

Matt I really would consider something bigger, I have had this one for 15 yrs and it is great. Quiet, runs any air tools, sprayers, and the footprint is about the same as those small ones. Easy to wheel around anywhere you need it. I have my shop reel and a coil hose hooked up all the time and a couple 50' hoses that can reach anything I can't get it close to. And I think they are still around $400 to $500. for similar 30 gal ones.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bigger is better in compressors. Don't get a non oiled most of those are super loud. I have a oiled one and you can have a normal conversation while standing in the shop. The old one was a craftsman oil less and you had to walk out of the shop to to have any type of conversation or hear the radio. If your going to be using a good impact you will need air volume.


----------



## DonBroussard

Re: air compressors. I had a 30-gallon (?) Craftsman air compressor but it was only rated at 5 SCFM or so. Like DL mentioned, it was very loud. It also had a small leak in the piping, so it would start up unexpectedly and scare the crap out of me. I don't currently own it anymore and I'm just using my step father's small pancake air compressor now for brad nailing and blowing off the bench. I started looking at the California Air Tools units, and they are highly rated by owners and are very quiet.


----------



## bandit571

Harbor Freight Compressors?

Morning to ya….it IS a FRIDAY..right?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Air compressors….I bought the 21 gallon Central Pneumatic from Harbor Freight. Overall it's an OK compressor, yes it compresses air, but LOUD. I wish I would have waited and gotten a bigger unit. FWIW the units are on clearance right now for $149.97.










It will however keep up with the purple HVLP spray gun that HF sells for $10 -ISH. And I can inflate tires all day long and run a blow gun. It'll just keep running and running to maintain somewhere around 40 - 50 PSI with the blow gun open at full. The die grinder with a wire wheel on it is another thing though. I have to stop and wait for it to build pressure. I can't imagine it's good on the motor to run nonstop. When it dies…I'll be looking at something with more capacity and CFM. It may never die…


----------



## diverlloyd

I do a lot besides wood work in the shop so I out grew my compressors pretty quick. My 1/2 IR impacts would suck the 30 gallon tank in just a couple of seconds. Air die grinders drain them quick.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've got an I/R DA sander I have yet to use because I don't have a compressor big enough


----------



## ssnvet

My pneumatic impact driver is junk and if I get another one it will probably be a cordless.

This is the compressor in my basement shop… it's an old 20 gal oil less by Devilbiss .... and ya, there's a reason I put it in a sound box. It pushes about 6 cfm at 90# and the only time I've had it running non-stop was running a die grinder hard, or blowing off screens with HP air…. neither of which I do very often.

I'm not moving the shop or replacing this compressor…. but I will need/want something for the garage.










Not sure I can justify a big old monster….


----------



## bandit571

Maintenance Day….until the Dungeon Creek arose in the shop…

Platten for the 6" disc sander was removed, about 8 layers of sticky paper was buzzed off. Shaft was de-burred, disc re-installed, and tightened down solid (better than it was, anyway)....4" x 36" belt tracking was adjusted…drive pulley was filed smooth ( was getting a bit of plastic fuzz around the outside edge) Test drive seemed to go well.

Was cleaning up a Kamp King pocket knife….bottle opener, can opener, leather awl were de-rusted, joints given a drop of oil, so they will move a bit better…main blade has been cleaned up, sharpened and honed. Black scales are loose, but..they seem to be just a black plastic THIN cover…like it was sprayed on? May just removed the overlay, and paint the textured metal scales black….need to mask a bit of places…

Plastic has been removed…now looks like a chrome version of my old Cub Scout knife…but, without the "ring" on one end…


----------



## miketo

Bandit, do you run a dehumidifier in the dungeon? I can't imagine that the semi-annual flooding does much good for the ambient humidity or your wonderful tools….


----------



## mudflap4869

It was 87 degrees and bright sunshine on Tuesday. I was constantly searching for a shady spot to work in. It is barely up to 44, soggy and overcast today. Darn I love this OklaHicky weather. Makes me want to move to the dessert during this part of every year.
I assume that Bandit would rather suffer living in the place where he is at, than live in a decent home. Heck if he moved he wouldn't have an excuse to complain.


----------



## bandit571

67 years of Ohio weather….why change now?

4 White Castle Cheeseburger sliders as a snack….

Corner of Rt. 161, and Rt.23 might not be the best to drive through, right now…...Ohio State 52, Nebraska 17…


----------



## bandit571

Dovetail Class, today..









They are in there…hiding…









Honest, they are in there…









Ah, there's a clue…









Pull it apart a bit…









And, there they be….not too bad, for the first time I tried these sort of things…

Chris Schwarz was discussing "Campaign Furniture" on the Woodwright's Shop..showing Roy Underhill how the corners were made. Would be in the first such episode…second one was all about the brass hardware….


----------



## firefighterontheside

FYI, Mark fell On ice and broke a hip today.


----------



## mojapitt

For those of you who don't follow Mark (Festus) on Facebook. He slipped on the ice this morning and broke his hip. He broke it bad enough that it requires a total hip replacement. Prayers are always welcome.


----------



## diverlloyd

He's going to be bionic now.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon, people. Yes, I did sleep in this morning….felt rather nice, actually.

had a couple falls in the last year…enough to learn that I don't bounce, like I used to….

May go out to Wall E World….need a refill on one of my pills. Then see about more of them dovetails…


----------



## bandit571

Second corner is done…I think..









Even looks better on the inside..









The "putty knife" at work..









As the dovetail saw can only cut so far…and at an angle, to boot…

Wondering IF I should do a Blog about this?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I am doing good. Thanks for the concerns and comments.

Here is what Jamie posted on our FB page earlier. Good news update: Mark's surgery went very well. He's alert and ready to go for a walk. Dr. says he may go home tomorrow. You know he'll be ok-He's hassling the nurses ( & has great nurses who are hassling him back!)

Amazing experience for sure. My first ever broken bone, first ride in the back of an Ambulance and hospital stay. Have been on the caregiver side a lot this was all new. What a great bunch of professionals, from the Firemen and Ambulance folks to the nurses and doctors at one of the best hospitals. Glad to see something nowadays that reminds me of the past.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Mark. I hope healing goes well. I believe that replacement surgery will be much better in the long run. My MIL law broke the shoulder end of her humerus last year and they did a whole Shoulder replacement. She did well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Mark and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## controlfreak

Hoping you have a rapid recovery Mark. I can remember as a kid running and sliding on the ice weeee. Now I am terrified of it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

those replacement hips have gotten to be good hardware. My BIL has one, he's doing well, and you will too Mark. Don't be in too much of a hurry, let things heal so you can get back at it.


----------



## ssnvet

Heal up quickly Mark….

My wife slipped on the ice twice last year, which is what finally prompted me to build the garage. Eventually (I think I'm going to need a year off after this) I'll connect the garage to the house with a screen porch.

I had my helper Saturday and we:
>put recycled pavers down to create a walk way to garage door. 
>took the back hoe off of the tractor and stored it for winter.
>mounted the 3-point hitch and log splitter
>split and stacked 2+ cords of wood.

Sunday I wired up a circuit of 7 outlets in the garage and got organized to build pallet bins for fire wood.

My tennis elbow has morphed into tendonitis up and down my forearm. Hurts pretty much non-stop now :^(


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a lot of work Matt!

Nice job, Mark!

unfortunately nothing but bad news here. MIL's surgery was cancelled. they found her cancer has already spread to her lungs and skull. awaiting to find out what plans are for chemo and radiation and if she wants to proceed in that direction or not.


----------



## Redoak49

My replacement hip has been great. It does not even need to be lubricated.

Please take it easy for awhile as it is too easy to dislocate it..It takes awhile to get all the muscles and stuff back strong and tight. How do I know? I dislocated mine and was absolutely the worst pain possible. It was so bad I passed out.

But now it is great and no issues.


----------



## mudflap4869

33 degrees with mixed rain and snow. Forecast for 31 and snow. BRRRRR dang! San Antonio sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## bandit571

did not even get to sleep, until after 0500 this morning….got woke back up about 1100Hrs…..nap in the van while the Boss was inside a friend's house, visiting….No way am I going to the shop, today….

40s, drab, dreary misty-assed day, all day long….almost as ugly as the view in my ( or Mudflap's) mirror..

Couple of bowls of Top Ramen soup…..does teriyaki beef, and shrimp flavours count as "Surf & Turf"?


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like we all had a Monday!

need to come up with something to fasten/adhere to the headboard that will keep headphones, cell phones, and knives out of the bed….and won't take me out if I forget it's there in the middle of the night. hmmmm. Bandit, can I borrow your single cell sketchup? mines in the shop! XD


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and Tuesday's not gone with the wind yet….

Tech on site to fix our new panel saw…. We've had it almost a year and it's been broke down much more than it's been working. Serious lemon. But this guy is supposed to be the guru and he was instructed by the president of the company before he flew, and is supposed to report back the status as soon as he leaves….. so maybe we'll finally get it fixed. Fingers crossed.

Beka…. keeping the knives out of the bed would probably be a good thing :^o


----------



## rhybeka

Matt, will they replace it if necessary??! hope they do the right thing!

It's only tuesday? sure feels like Thursday!

The knife is closed - it's part of my EDC, and since I don't carry a gun, it's my last line of defense before swords in the closet. XD a wooden tray with magnets embedded in the back maybe with magnets behind the headboard? it's not a lot of weight but it will add up. There's molding across the top so I can't easily hang it with brackets but it may be an option. More mulling over required


----------



## DonBroussard

Today's weather in south Louisiana is clear skies, high of 84F with 75% humidity. Tomorrow's weather is thunderstorms for most of the day as Hurricane Zeta comes ashore with a high of 78 and an overnight low of 51F. So 2020 . . .


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I keep the knives out of bed as we have a Select Comfort bed. Pointy objects and air bladders are a bad combo.

Might I suggest rare earth magnets then. Amazingly strong magnets with TINY foot prints. You're in for a treat on that topic,


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, will they replace it if necessary??! hope they do the right thing!
> - rhybeka


I doubt it… we're suspicious they've been dragging their heals to exhaust the warranty period.

They had the nerve to refer a prospective buyer to me for a customer satisfaction testimonial and I told the guy plain up what our experience was. I sincerely doubt they purchased a saw afterwards. It was shortly after that a rep. from the parent company called and then visited us to hear of our experience, and things have slowly been moving in the right direction since.

The saw was a built to order in Asia (yah… that may be our problem) and took for months to receive, so I doubt there's any chance of replacement as that type of 6 digit expense might tank the company. Our only hope is for them to fix it and after much "phone support" we finally have a tech on site.


----------



## bandit571

Errands ran….having a bit of lunch right now…Bacon King, Onion Rings with zesty sauce, and a DIET Mountain Dew…finger has been poked, blood thinner reading was 1.5….a wee bit low.

After Lunch? MAYBE write up a blog about them blind dovetails?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Matt, will they replace it if necessary??! hope they do the right thing!
> - rhybeka
> 
> I doubt it… we re suspicious they ve been dragging their heals to exhaust the warranty period.
> 
> They had the nerve to refer a prospective buyer to me for a customer satisfaction testimonial and I told the guy plain up what our experience was. I sincerely doubt they purchased a saw afterwards. It was shortly after that a rep. from the parent company called and then visited us to hear of our experience, and things have slowly been moving in the right direction since.
> 
> The saw was a built to order in Asia (yah… that may be our problem) and took for months to receive, so I doubt there s any chance of replacement as that type of 6 digit expense might tank the company. Our only hope is for them to fix it and after much "phone support" we finally have a tech on site.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


We had a die cutting machine that was made in Brazil and our experience was similar to yours, though the manufacturer eventually ended up buying it back unwillingly. Sounds like you need to keep on them and get it fully sorted with remaining or better yet, extended warranty terms afterwards. If it can't be salvaged, I pay $150/ton for clean machinery.


----------



## ssnvet

> If it can t be salvaged, I pay $150/ton for clean machinery.
> - bigblockyeti


You'd make a tidy sum then, as we had to bring in riggers with a 20 ton lift to unload and place the beast.

Tech is scheduled to be here two more days, so I'm cautiously optimistic that he'll figure it out.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime got interrupted….as PIZZA arrived! Then, back to the shop for a bit….am also on Laundry Detail, again.

All four corners of that box are done….may see about turning it into an actual box…tomorrow…
Film at 2300hrs…
photo teaser?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If it can t be salvaged, I pay $150/ton for clean machinery.
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> You d make a tidy sum then, as we had to bring in riggers with a 20 ton lift to unload and place the beast.
> 
> Tech is scheduled to be here two more days, so I m cautiously optimistic that he ll figure it out.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


For your sake, I hope they get it sorted and for good! It can really kill moral when too many people start stressing over the same thing and no doubt you're not the only one that really needs that gigantic monkey off your back.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit yay!! I can't wait to get back to dovetails! hidden ones are on my list as well 

@Matt always good to be an optimistic realist. 

@Mike It's a good thought, but I also had another one that may be better. I was thinking about cutting out a long, narrow rectangle from the top portion of the headboard - below the moulding detail abut above the panel detail so I could fit a long shallow 1/2" ply box in, fitted with a nice piece of either walnut, ash, maple, etc. trim on the front side for a nice border effect which would give us both space for small stuff and I could run charging cables up to it if need be. I think my main concern with that idea is the cats would play with anything left in the nook - pens, etc. but I already know I can't win them all so…. the box would only need to be 3-4" high, but could be up to 18" long or more. may have to talk to the boss to get her thoughts. time for breakfast!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday wishes, Cricket! You are the BEST site admin!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, are you bracing for Zeta?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for asking, Yeti. It looks like it will hit my beloved Louisiana in the toe of the boot, which is 120 miles east of us. We will get rain and winds here, but my neighbors in southeast LA and Mississippi will bear Zeta's roughest conditions.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch time!

Seems to be a spammer running around….


----------



## ssnvet

Hump day already…. today has been flying by.

The reason I haven't posted any hockey night in NH updates is because two rinks had Covid breakouts and the gub'ner shut down all in-door hockey for 2 weeks. Now I have to get a test to prove I'm not infected before I can play again, so this a.m. I got the stick shoved up my noes (again).

Home Depot has their Black November deals on the floor already… good time to buy drill/driver sets if you're interested.

The tech working on our panel saw is awesome! Much better than the guy who installed it. He has it up and running, converted all alarms and program interface text to English, got us switched over to English units instead of metric, and has a key dongle to unlock a seat of their new optimization software to give us. He's not done yet, but I'm even more optimistic than yesterday.


----------



## controlfreak

Sounds like things are looking up Matt. Well except for the covid stuff


----------



## mudflap4869

Non-stop rain for the last 3 days and temps in the 30s. Miserable flipping weather has me ready to scream. The furnace has been running full speed and it is still cold and damp here in the house. And it aint even winter yet. Aint that a bitches baby? And she has puppies!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Good to see all are up to mostly normal stuff.

Is up in the 40's today but overcast so no sun to help melt the snow. Still about 8" on the ground.

Finally got the computer out today. Works better than my phone for some things. Have been trying to keep up reading everyone's posts.

I am getting a bit better every day. Finally got my recliner raised up so I can get in and out of it when I want to and not need help. Guess that is a down side of being taller. Hard to sit down in a lower chair when you cannot bend at the hip right.

Have been doing all the PT exercises they want me to several times a day. Then sit for awhile and get up and do some walking around for a bit. Next walking session am going to go to the shop and look around. Not sure how I left it before my fall. Can't get by with much as my nurse wife Jamie has me on a short leash.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been doing the Bandit thing and gluing stuff up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Mark. Sounds like you are doing well, considering what happened just 5 days ago.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, 1 hour in the shop, tonight….making curly-q shavings









All over my nice clean floor? And..









All over the parts..










Then, laying done on the job…









Plane was made back in 1864….

As for a glue up..









I think there might be just enough clamps sitting there….before the glue and clamps?









Just a wee box….this is actually the top…









This is the bottom….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Got some work done on bookcases yesterday. Hope to get a lot done today, maybe all the building work done. Then I need some warm dry weather for painting.

Looking at Woodcraft ad this morning. They are selling 1 board foot of spalted hackberry on sale for $20. I hope Andy can see that from heaven. Maybe I need to mill some hackberry that I've had sitting. I have some brand new logs sitting on my trailer that I hope will spalt too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim quit sending it our way! my ark isn't done yet XD


----------



## controlfreak

Power out this morning and a banger from a late night party. Snuck some daughters in to surprise MIL on her birthday. At least I planed to take the day off. Bloody Mary is in my future.


----------



## bandit571

Great day outside…if'n ya be a damn duck.

I think I shall just go and hibernate…wake me up next May….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-roos,

Tech is gone and panel saw running. Still have some software issues, but they can deal with that remotely.

Been too cold and wet to work on wiring in the garage (I've become a wimp in my old age). I need to break out my long-johns and get busy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt get a salamander heater for out there.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm seriously thinking about shutting myself in the shop tomorrow. Finally got some good news about my MIL - treatment should give us a few more years with her - not months like we were thinking. only time will tell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Beka.


----------



## bandit571

Good news, Beka!

Now, IF Marty would just stop sending all that rain this way…










Need some beads, to be Groovy, man….
Don't come unhinged, either..









Be sure to latch the lid, when done..









Was a busy afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Jim quit sending it our way! my ark isn t done yet XD
> 
> - rhybeka


Jim, I don't mind takin' the large barge out fer a test run… can ya send me a bit of heat???


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Last few days have been mostly sunny and warming up some each day. Should continue through the weekend they say.

Good to s and hear some of you all are still getting projects coming along.

Still here and bored. Keep thinking of all the things I would rather be doing. Guess this is my new normal for awhile so just get used to it. Getting a bit better every day. Can at least walk around with the walker and do exercises without hurting as bad.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark that's great to hear! I know it's hard but don't rush the process.  We are the reverse of you - freeze warning came out for tonight into tomorrow. Guess I better get my long overdue yardwork/pickup and put away done.

Looks like I'm going to get to put my sherlock holmes hat on and figure out why I have moist drywall in the bathroom… I'm thinking I have an outdoor seal gone bad on the window that's just now showing itself. Not sure though. /sigh/

Happy FriYAY!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers….










Our 1-3" snow forecast turned into….... rain.

We get to play hockey Monday…. but….. the new rules are bordering on stupid, as we're now supposed to put a mask on immediately when you get to the bench. Only problem is that everyone with more than two brain cells has a full cage on their helmet…. most with a foam chin cup. Note, when you're on the bench you are NOT behind the glass, so getting hit with a puck or a stick while sitting on the bench is a distinct possibility. I think I'd rather take my chances with COVID than take my helmet off and get beaned. Been there/done that…. it hurts a LOT.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It stopped raining.
Does anyone know what this is, it's described as a precision wall mounted saw, but it looks more like a router.


----------



## diverlloyd

Do they have more pics bill?

Good news beka

Good to hear mark.


----------



## ssnvet

> - firefighterontheside


I think it's a boring machine used for drilling the pockets needed to install 32mm cup hinges (Euro hinges?) in kitchen cabinets. Kind of a one trick pony. We had something that looked very similar in our millwork shop before we closed it down.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for the hockey / COVID rant…. I'm just frustrated because I can't figure out how to make a mask work with my cage.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt do they make a cover for the cage that could be considered a face covering. I have seen lots of people wearing for lack of a better description a belly dancers mask. Just a flap of cloth that hangs down from the nose area.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt do they make a cover for the cage that could be considered a face covering. I have seen lots of people wearing for lack of a better description a belly dancers mask. Just a flap of cloth that hangs down from the nose area.
> - diverlloyd


There are a couple things out there and I'm looking into it. I'm thinking of just using double stick Velcro to put a bandana over my cage. The snaps are old and one is bent and the last thing I want to do is try to take that thin on and off 20 times per game.


----------



## bandit571

Smile for the camera..









Dovetail Class Project is done….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Do they have more pics bill?
> 
> Good news beka
> 
> Good to hear mark.
> 
> - diverlloyd


This is the best picture. It is an item in an auction at a cabinet shop so the boring machine makes a lot,of sense. It might be nice to have if I have a place to put it. I'll see if it goes cheap.


----------



## bandit571

New home, for an old set of tools?









Seems to fit perfectly inside…









How often do you need a square headed bolt or nut turned..?

Address on the box?
LIVSEY EQUIPMENT COMPANY
2138 West 25th Street
Cleveland, OH. 44113

Even has a tele.no. (216)621-8797

Called a RATCHET SOCKETOOL

Ever hear of either of these?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I had one of those for my old job. Lots of square stuff on old pot stills and in old distilleries. Didn't use it very often since a couple crescent wrenches worked just as well. Could work the old erector sets also.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..what's fer Lunch…...pills for breakfast just ain't getting it, George Jetson I am not…


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers. Just did a video visit with Mom in the nursing home. She was diagnosed with COVID and now has pneumonia. She is very weak. I think she will be going home to see Jesus soon. Prayers are appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry to hear this Candy.


----------



## DanKrager

That is sad news, Candy. Yet, ,,,,there is hope.

Bandit, I inherited a ratchet set like that from my mom, of all people. She didn't know what to do with the sockets, but she used the screwdrivers quite a bit. I don't have the box anymore.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry candy.


----------



## Festus56

Sad to hear that Candy, Our thoughts and prayers are with you and family.


----------



## mudflap4869

YO Mark. After your hip bang up, do you need to change your name to Chester? Matt Dillon might still need a deputy.
Glad you are on the mend. Now you will be better able to chase younger women, and outrun your wife when she gets after you with her cast iron skillet.
After 4 days of constant rain the sun finally came out, and if feels wonderful. We got 3 walls of the siding mounted on the pump house. Another day and we will be ready for the trim. Still need a bit of insulation in the ceiling, then paint the whole thing. Since my heart attack I can't work as long as I could before, so it takes two days to do what I once could do in an hour. 10 feet of siding is one whole day of work now. 5 minutes of work and 30 minutes of gasping for breath. If you think that aint fun, just throw your saddle on it and take it for a ride. I DO NOT recommend that anyone try it.


----------



## dbeck

Sorry to hear that candy. My prayers go out to you and your family.

I hear you on that mudflap, same here it takes forever to do what i use to do in no time. The last two days i have got a lot done(for me that is) but only to keep my mind off having to put one of my two dogs down. It is so hard to find a Great friend now adays so loosing one set me back mentally i guess. Even just going for a walk yesterday since the sun finally made an apperance turned out to be a downer.


----------



## HamS

Hey, I'm still alive.


----------



## bandit571

H . A. M. !!!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy November! 
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for and about Mom. Dan you are right. There is always hope. 
I checked on my friend Julie RN this morning after she worked the 2020/Halloween/time change/blue moon ER night shift. She said she barely survived. I dreamed about working the ER. Ugh!
Howdy Ham!


----------



## bandit571

Fancy little tool box now has a coat of finish on it…..will see about a coat of Clear gloss poly after a while…

Then, wondering IF I should post it as a project….a "dovetailed box" where you can't even see the dovetails…?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Fancy little tool box now has a coat of finish on it…..will see about a coat of Clear gloss poly after a while…
> 
> Then, wondering IF I should post it as a project….a "dovetailed box" where you can t even see the dovetails…?
> 
> - bandit571


Write it up as Campaign dovetails and explain the term.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to look like it is "done" 









And on the inside…









So that the Gentleman Officer will have a place to store a small set of tools…
.









Wonder IF this was sold at the old Army & Navy Stores?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go out and buy a tarp, today…..all that wind was ripping the fabric of the "Shed-in-a-box" roof….tore it right down the ridgeline….half going to each side of the shed…..can't fix it today..40+mph gusts makes that a bit hard to do… Hopefully, not as windy tomorrow, and I can attach a tarp in place with a bunch of cable/zip ties….

Little white balls of ice, trying to act like snow flurries…..not the way to start off the month….


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I'm so sorry to hear about mom. I found out my mom also has COVID- a mild case misdiagnosed as a sinus infection to begin with (she has those a lot and wasn't running a fever) and we are all hoping it stays that way. Dad may have it too but he is asymptomatic. I know Gods got this but wow… can I get time off for good behavior??? 

@Matt that sounds like a nightmare either in coming up with something that works or enforcing it. No such thing as a plexiglass insert for behind the cage?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey, I m still alive.
> 
> - HamS


Howdy neighbor…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome back Ham!

Jim I am not sure what kind of nickname I will need after this. Have been Festus for near 50 yrs.


----------



## bandit571

Deputy Chester…looking for Mr. Dillon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Ham. Been a while.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. so sorry to hear about your mom…. will pray for her today.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi all. Just popping in. Not much to say, it's Monday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….meh..Monday..


----------



## diverlloyd

I had a buddy last night call and offer me a dewalt 735 planer for $200. I being the good friend I am traded him a stereo for his Harley for it. Nothing like free planers.


----------



## rhybeka

score DL!

just working…MIL has a pain management appointment here soon which is good. apparently there's been another appointment scheduled for Friday that she's not happy about as she was planning on going home on Thursday.

I still haven't made it to my shop to pull the AC out of the window. hopefully this next week. I'm trying to get the bedroom painted before new carpeting goes in next week.


----------



## diverlloyd

Painting before the new carpet gets there is very smart. You can just get sloppy with it, I end up with more on me then the walls.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I don't call it painting unless it is dripping off my elbow : )


----------



## bandit571

Wind 1, Shed 0…



























have a new top ready…just need a couple helpers to install it.

25 bf of quarter sawn Ash….









Cost me $20 today..









have some knots and snipe to work around…..once I figure out what I will be building….


----------



## ssnvet

Cold and very windy here … kind of blowing out the last several days of rain… not sure what is blowing in.


----------



## bandit571

I have 2 months…to plan and build one Blanket/Hope Chest…of some sort….as I have my grand daughter-in-law as the Christmas Exchange to get a present to…..so….off the the land of the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up, and see what I can cobble up with that stack of Ash.

This Friday morning…need to be at Wilson Memorial Hospital…for a Cardiac Stress test…..at the un-Godly hour of 0730….which means an 0600 wake-up…grrrrrr…


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck, Bandit! I just put in some OT - got me out of listening to hallmark holiday movies again…. time changes still suck. Going to try to take on a one day build this weekend if I don't end up painting.


----------



## CFrye

And NO caffeine Bandit!! even with knots and snipe that's a score!

Matt I was gonna recommend a sandblasting hood to go over your helmet. It would probably suffocate you though.

We are getting close to paint on re-siding the pump house. Jim is doing a bang up job on it.

Keep those prayers coming! Video visit with Mom today. Even after a session with physical therapy she appeared stronger than yesterday!


----------



## diverlloyd

That's good news candy.

Beka hallmark is the wife's favorite channel. Walk out to the shop and by the time I get back she has changed the channel to it.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, my wife and I send our prayers to your mom also. May the demons be driven from her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Candy. Cindy has a patient that is 102 years old. She lives in a nursing home and beat COVID. I think cindy is seeing her tomorrow to,fit new hearing aids on her.


----------



## CFrye

That is amazing Bill!


----------



## Cricket

Can someone reach out to StumpyNubs and let him know it is time for us to start part 6 of this thread, please?


----------



## Gene01

> Good Evening All,
> 
> I am doing good. Thanks for the concerns and comments.
> 
> Here is what Jamie posted on our FB page earlier. Good news update: Mark's surgery went very well. He's alert and ready to go for a walk. Dr. says he may go home tomorrow. You know he ll be ok-He s hassling the nurses ( & has great nurses who are hassling him back!)
> 
> Amazing experience for sure. My first ever broken bone, first ride in the back of an Ambulance and hospital stay. Have been on the caregiver side a lot this was all new. What a great bunch of professionals, from the Firemen and Ambulance folks to the nurses and doctors at one of the best hospitals. Glad to see something nowadays that reminds me of the past.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, with moving, I've been offline for a while and missed your posts. Sorry to hear of your accident and glad you're replaced hip is doing well for you.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuuummmm….


----------



## DonBroussard

Not intending to one-up you, Bill, but my father-in-law had 75 first cousins. Today there are 9 still with us, with the age range of 74 to 109. Nannette's oldest first cousin, once removed, will be 110 in January. She is feeble but still has her mind. She was born just before WWI started, a real living history book!


----------



## ssnvet

Howum Nubbers….

Civic duty completed. Never seen a line like that in our small town.

Jumped on a Harbor Freight coupon for 15% off anything in the store (normally all the tool chests, welders and compressors are excluded from their ubiquitous 20% of coupon ) and bought a tool chest for the garage.


----------



## bandit571

New Yankee Workshop…..Season 1, Episode 4…..Blanket Chest…...will see what version I can cobble up, with hand tools this time around….time to work on a cutting list….

Maybe after a spot of Lunch, eh?


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt their tool boxes are pretty good. I have two of the 6 drawer roll around carts. They are just as nice as my mechanic friends roll around.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That new ICON line at HF is a real nice piece of work. I put one through it's paces on the floor in the store and now I want one.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt their tool boxes are pretty good.
> - diverlloyd


I found some really good reviews on YouTube. In one, a guy literally dissects the chests and measures metal gage, rivet and hinge details, etc… And the US General line at HF is measurably better than comparably priced boxes from Husky (Home Depot) or Kobolt (Lowes).....

I'm sure there are better boxes out there, but these are the ones available in my area at the price point I can justify spending. A similar size chest from Snap-on is $5,000 (and wait for delivery). I picked this box up for $424 out the door. :^)


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice Matt, that will be handy I'm sure. Those are nice.

I know now that I am going to build a mobile tool cart for my new workshop. (see ShopNotes, Vol. 14 Issue 79, Slant Front Tool Cart) I have lots of drawers for woodworking stuff but I find that I am constantly running between the garage and the workshop ferrying all sorts of hand tools back and forth, whatever the current project needs. I'm thinking it would be better to put together a small set of hand tools in the workshop and stop the chasing back and forth. For sure the cart will need to be mobile. I have most of the materials to build one all except for the drawer slides and casters (most of the expense). I've finished the office desk I was working on so I think I will get started on workshop stuff again.


----------



## bandit571

Break Time! back is sore right between the shoulder blades…have a whole two planks milled up…film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## bandit571

Was a BUSY day..









Lots of grooves going on..









Corner joint details..


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I have worked on a couple snap on roll a rounds. Beating them back into shape after being hit by things. My biddy who I was helping said he liked his mac or matco box better as you can replace a panel where the snap on is one piece. At 9 grand for his "little" box that was the reason for beating it back into shape. I can find a lot more to do with 9k then buy a over priced tool box. My two small roll arounds have all the same bells and whistles and with coupon were 99 bucks.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, with moving, I ve been offline for a while and missed your posts. Sorry to hear of your accident and glad you re replaced hip is doing well for you.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene. I am getting a bit better every day and a lot more bored. Not used to not being mobile. I do as much walking as I can and make a trip to the shop every day just to look around. Have a few projects to finish and a couple to get started as soon as I can move around better. should get everything done by Christmas at least. Sure minimized my busy time of the year with the online store.


----------



## ssnvet

#1 Google search on election night "liquor store near me"

I'd say that sums up the state of affairs pretty well.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene are you somewhat in the house now??

I'm trying to rack my brain on how we could actually get a christmas tree up with ornaments on it that the cats couldn't climb and slide/jump off of. we could use a bit of christmas cheer around here this year and we haven't had a tree up in…two years? well, since the cats ruined the last tree which thankfully was on it's way out anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

3.5 hrs of shoptime today….and a square hole in one finger….film at 2300hrs….









Ash corners are SHARP!
4 Cheeseburger White Castle sliders fer lunch….
One frame is dry fitted…









That will do, for one day…


----------



## Cricket

It looks like StumpyNubs has not posted since August.

If we don't hear from him soon, I will be closing this thread and starting a new one with a new Title.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No worries Cricket, just tell us where to be.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just texted Stumpy about it…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Cricket he probably just got lost in the new shop XD

@Bandit what are you building again? I think I missed it the first time around :\


----------



## StumpyNubs

> It looks like StumpyNubs has not posted since August.
> 
> If we don t hear from him soon, I will be closing this thread and starting a new one with a new Title.
> 
> - Cricket


Would you like me to start a new thread, or are you saying that my name shouldn't be in the title because I haven't been available to post in a while?


----------



## bandit571

Building a Blanket/Hope Chest….Shhh..Christmas Present….


----------



## mojapitt

She wants you to do it Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

> She wants you to do it Stumpy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you sure? I took that comment differently…


----------



## mojapitt

I believe she wants you to do it and so do we


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel like she wants you to do it, but she's under pressure to get it done. Cricket can correct me if I'm wrong, but I would think it will be similar but with part 6 in the title.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm working on it. Having technical issues with the site…


----------



## StumpyNubs

When I try to post a new topic I get blocked by Cloudfare, which I believe is part of this site's security. It blocks both my laptop and my phone. If Cricket can fix it, I'll start the new topic. Otherwise I can try from my office PC when I go to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

> @Gene are you somewhat in the house now??
> .
> 
> - rhybeka


We're all moved in, Beka. But not settled. We're going to rip out all the carpeting and replace it with laminate flooring. That's about 1/2 of the house. The rest is already laminate. So, all the furniture will need to be moved twice AGAIN!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene nothing worse then having to live stuff more then once.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*This thread needs to be closed. The new thread is here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311863 Thanks.*


----------

